# Biodiversidade



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

Venho pedir aos admistradores do forum que a discussão sobre biodiversidade seja transferida para aqui, e que está no tópico da petição da floresta da laurisilva.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

não sei ao certo o que aconteceu em guam mas sei que a introdução do sapo na australia foi desastrosa e que em certas ilhas as cobras e os roedores tiveram efeitos catrastoficos.
a biodiversidade lusa é muito rica e eu adoro viver num pais que tem caracteristicas fitoclimaticas tão interessantes eu simplesmente pensei que talvez não fosse assim tão mau que houvessem periquitos ou palmeiras ou bicos de lacre a andarem por ai.
seria interessante do ponto de vista cientifico observar como essas especies se adaptariam...
visto que este ponto de vista não é o melhor tenho que assumir que estou errado...desculpem


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

Regra geral as introduções de espécies, quer de fauna quer de flora, são nefastas  para as espécies autóctones, pois muitas vezes estas não conseguem competir com as invasoras.

Em Portugal começa a ser preocupante as áreas de floresta constituídas por plantas infestantes penso que se deviam tomar algumas medidas para controlar plantas como as acácias e os chorões da areia. Assim como moderar a exploração do eucalipto...


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

stormy disse:


> não sei ao certo o que aconteceu em guam mas sei que a introdução do sapo na australia foi desastrosa e que em certas ilhas as cobras e os roedores tiveram efeitos catastróficos.



Uma das maiores catástrofes foi a introdução do coelho na Austrália. Um tipo chamado Thomas Austin levou para  Austrália em 1859 duas dúzias de coelhos e estes procriaram de tal forma que se tornaram rapidamente uma peste com graves consequências. Nos anos 50 do século passado o combate da praga foi feita a nível biológico conseguindo diminuir-se a população de coelhos de 600 para 100 milhões, mas entretanto os coelhos desenvolveram resistência e recuperaram novamente para os 300 milhões. Posteriormente desenvolveu-se um vírus que foi libertado  acidentalmente na natureza, matando também coelhos domésticos e da industria para alimentação. Enfim, uma grande confusão só porque alguém resolveu levar uns coelhos para a Austrália e estes iam "comendo" literalmente o país.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbits_in_Australia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasive_species


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Venho colocar uma espécie extremamente perigosa e que está ás portas de Portugal, o mexilhão da água doce, e ponho o link da liga portuguesa da natureza.

http://www.lpn.pt/LPNPortal/Desktop...talhes.aspx?ItemID=358&Mid=36&tindex=9&tid=10

ps: devo salientar que este tema da biodiversidade também o é debatido no topico de Alterações climáticas, mas que ao abrir este tópico, pretendo que deêm exemplos de espécies que são invasoras, e que são perigosas ao nivel da biodiversidade, e que nada têm haver com alterações climáticas, e  são bombas ecológicas provocadas por nós seres humanos devido à nossa mobilidade pelo nosso planeta.


 O que tem a TERRA de tão bonito é a sua biodiversidade, e variedade.


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Para verem como a globalização faz das suas, vou pôr uma espécie emblemática na Madeira e em Portugal tem a sua familiar, e que é invasora em algumas partes da nossa TERRA.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myrica_faya


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2008 às 13:04)

há especies e especies umas mais e outras menos agressivas.
os humanos são uma especie evasiva em muitos locais e bem pior que o mexilhão zebra ou a myrica faya, existem locais em que a introdução de certas especies foi benéfica e outros em que foi nefasta eu não apoio a introdução de especimes exoticos em portugal embora pense que por exemplo o chorão da areia seja uma especie que alem de exotica é optima na fixação das dunas e na manutenção de ambientes propicios a insectos sendo que estes podem abrigar-se nas suas raizes já quanto á acacia eu penso que ainda é pior que os eucaliptos pois reproduzem-se efusivamente de um modo totalmente descontrolado.
o ambiente está em desiquilibrio e eu acho que mais vale deixar tudo como está agora e ter mais cuidado com a venda e transporte de especimes exoticos do que começar a mexericar em sistemas dos quais pouco sabemos e acabar por piorar a situação.
boas


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2008 às 15:02)

stormy disse:


> há especies e especies umas mais e outras menos agressivas.
> os humanos são uma especie evasiva em muitos locais e bem pior que o mexilhão zebra ou a myrica faya, existem locais em que a introdução de certas especies foi benéfica e outros em que foi nefasta eu não apoio a introdução de especimes exoticos em portugal embora pense que por exemplo *o chorão da areia seja uma especie que alem de exotica é optima na fixação das dunas e na manutenção de ambientes propicios a insectos sendo que estes podem abrigar-se nas suas raizes* já quanto á acacia eu penso que ainda é pior que os eucaliptos pois reproduzem-se efusivamente de um modo totalmente descontrolado.
> o ambiente está em desiquilibrio e eu acho que mais vale deixar tudo como está agora e ter mais cuidado com a venda e transporte de especimes exoticos do que começar a mexericar em sistemas dos quais pouco sabemos e acabar por piorar a situação.
> boas



O chorão das praias é bastante maléfico pois como tem um crescimento muito rápido, impede que a vegetação dunar autóctone possa crescer. 
Como as plantas nativas não conseguem competir com o chorão, este expande-se cada vez mais destruindo assim o habitat de muitas espécies nativas ameaçando assim a biodiversidade dunar.
É verdade que ajuda a fixar as dunas mas nos locais onde cresce dificilmente outras plantas conseguem sobreviver.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

MSantos disse:


> O chorão das praias é bastante maléfico pois como tem um crescimento muito rapido, impede que a vegetação dunar autóctone de crescer.
> Como as plantas nativas não conseguem competir com o chorão, este expande-se cada vez mais destruindo assim o habitat de muitas especies nativas ameaçando assim a biodiversidade dunar.
> É verdade que ajuda a fixar as dunas mas nos locais onde cresce dificilmente outras plantas conseguem sobreviver.



discordo. o chorão da areia cresce em torno de um rizoma inicial  que se  propaga circularmente;  á medida que cresce vai ganhando raiz na periferia e o centro morre a isto chama-se partenogenese ( um metodo de reprodução assexuada similar ao da bananeira) portanto o chorão não é como a relva , não cobre totalmente o solo permitindo o aparecimento de especimes autocones.
para alem disso o chorão não mata as plantas que vivem perto dele.


----------



## psm (16 Nov 2008 às 17:21)

stormy disse:


> discordo. o chorão da areia cresce em torno de um rizoma inicial  que se  propaga circularmente;  á medida que cresce vai ganhando raiz na periferia e o centro morre a isto chama-se partenogenese ( um metodo de reprodução assexuada similar ao da bananeira) portanto o chorão não é como a relva , não cobre totalmente o solo permitindo o aparecimento de especimes autocones.
> para alem disso o chorão não mata as plantas que vivem perto dele.





Estás completamente enganado o chorão(carpobrotus edulis) é uma praga, pois  tal como o MSantos , é o ter um rapido crescimento que vai arrasar com as espécies endémicas e foi á má politica de o pôr nas dunas que levou à sua expansão em deterimento do estorno menos bonito mas muito mais eficaz(que é praga na California).
 E vou pôr um artigo, onde ele é causador de erosão.


http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Interior.aspx?content_id=484098


Vou pôr outro link que desfaz a tua percepção do chorão.


http://www1.ci.uc.pt/invasoras/files/1chorao-da-praia.pdf

Háá  um pormenor importante na questão da acidificação do solo, pois algumas espécies só se adaptam a solos alcalinos(calcários, e o acidificar do solo, limita a expansão de certas espécies de solos alcalinos.

Isto no Ambiente e na introdução de espécies exóticas num determinado ambiente, é uma caixa de pandora, pois são tantas variaveis em jogo.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

na lagoa de santo andre o chorão tem um comportamento diferente sendo que nunce vi um tapete tão extenso como o das fotos do teu link.
mais uma vez as variaveis são incontaveis.
na lagoa de sto andre os chorões cohabitam no pinhal e não impedem o desenvolvimento das especies autocones sendo que o maior problema é mesmo a acacia mimosa.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

stormy disse:


> há especies e especies umas mais e outras menos agressivas.
> os humanos são uma especie evasiva em muitos locais e bem pior que o mexilhão zebra ou a myrica faya, existem locais em que a introdução de certas especies foi benéfica e outros em que foi nefasta eu não apoio a introdução de especimes exoticos em portugal embora pense que por exemplo o chorão da areia seja uma especie que alem de exotica é optima na fixação das dunas e na manutenção de ambientes propicios a insectos sendo que estes podem abrigar-se nas suas raizes já quanto á acacia eu penso que ainda é pior que os eucaliptos pois reproduzem-se efusivamente de um modo totalmente descontrolado.
> o ambiente está em desiquilibrio e eu acho que mais vale deixar tudo como está agora e ter mais cuidado com a venda e transporte de especimes exoticos do que começar a mexericar em sistemas dos quais pouco sabemos e acabar por piorar a situação.
> boas



É um tema bastante complexo este.
Existem espécies introduzidas cá que estão já  tão enraízadas que fazem parte integrante dos nossos ecossistemas e até cultura( oliveira).
Outras que são um problema para espécies nativas e de forma alguma são benéficas ( acácia e perca-sol, por exemplo).
Em Portugal já temos mais de 50 espécies de aves tropicais introduzidas e aclimatadas! 
Ainda não se sabe qual a dimensão e o impacto de tal acontecimento, mas felizmente até agora nada foi detectado. Eu já vi periquitos num jardim perto da Feira da Ribeira em Lisboa, a voar em bandos numerosos de palmeira para palmeira ( P. canariensis)! No Cais do Sodré durante a tarde fazem uma grande chilreada ( mas muito agradável). Uma coruja das torres , ganhou o hábito de apanhá-los, em vez dos habituais roedores. E um  mocho-galego  apanha as baratas que deambulam junto ao Tejo.
Já o  lagostim-americano de água doce foi péssimo ( e ainda é) pois desaloja o nativo... Eu acho que ainda não vi  o verdadeiro lagostim de água doce de Portugal... Em centenas de lagostins que já vi!  E sou algo viajado.
A perca-sol é muito voraz, embora não extinga as espécies nativas, ocupa os seus lugares em muitos sectores aquáticos.
O peixe-gato-gigante já existe em Portugal ,concretamento no troço do Tejo internacional e ainda não foi registado qualquer impacto. O achigã foi introduzido assim como várias espécies de truta para engrossar a lista de espécies boas para pesca desportiva.
Como devem ter tido conhecimento uma rã enorme sul africana existe nas ribeiras de Oeiras graças ao descuido de algumas pessoas e pode ser vector de um vírus e competir com as espécies nativas.
Há casos perigosos e outros menos. Há até casos benéficos: um peixe americano ( Gambusia affinis) foi introduzido para combater o mosquito vector da malária em Portugal. A malária já foi erradicada mas o peixe ainda existe e não faz mal a nada ( já o vi e parece um guppy mais pálido).
O chorão em certos locais é problemático, noutros está integrado e não prejudica nada.
Temos assim uma lista de várias peixes, tartarugas, insectos, papagaios e plantas  já de tal forma grande que é um fenómeno de grande escala e bastante real, tanto que muitas espécies já fazem parte da nossa fauna e flora.
É possível enumerar vários casos, benéficos ou não.
Eu acho, que como tu dizes, com o tempo a natureza decide quem fica. Tanto pode haver problemas com as espécies nativas como pode haver uma perfeita assimilação e convivência.
Eu acho que as introduções no caso de terem que ser feitas, têm que ser bem planeadas e tendo em vista nichos ecológicos para não criarem disputas entre exóticas e nativas.
No entanto, certas zonas, devem-se manter completamente intactas e primitivas.
Como disseste e muito bem, o próprio Homem é uma espécie exótica em muitos locais.


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

Vou colocar mais um link, e que é muito bom.

http://www1.ci.uc.pt/invasoras/index.php

Aqui é um link sobre o Bico de Lacre, e sua expansão, mas ainda não se conhece consequencias sobre o ambiente.

http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=189&iCanal=29&iSubCanal=7599&iLingua=1

Sobre peixes.

http://www.pluridoc.com/Site/FrontOffice/default.aspx?module=Files/FileDescription&ID=1743&lang=PT


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 10:37)

belem disse:


> É um tema bastante complexo este.
> Existem espécies introduzidas cá que estão já  tão enraízadas que fazem parte integrante dos nossos ecossistemas e até cultura( oliveira).
> Outras que são um problema para espécies nativas e de forma alguma são benéficas ( acácia e perca-sol, por exemplo).
> Em Portugal já temos mais de 50 espécies de aves tropicais introduzidas e aclimatadas!
> ...



subscrevo na integra.
já viram o facto dos periquitos comerem as sementes de p.canarensis e das corujas comerem os propios periquitos é um optimo exemplo de adaptação entre tantos outros.
tambem já vi os periquitos a comerem flores de eucalipto e sementes de acacia o que achei optimo.
nao se pode afirmar que os especimes exoticos sao maus poius basta haver um exemplo do contrario que ficamos logo descredibilizados
boas


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

stormy disse:


> subscrevo na integra.
> já viram o facto dos periquitos comerem as sementes de p.canarensis e das corujas comerem os propios periquitos é um optimo exemplo de adaptação entre tantos outros.
> tambem já vi os periquitos a comerem flores de eucalipto e sementes de acacia o que achei optimo.
> nao se pode afirmar que os especimes exoticos sao maus poius basta haver um exemplo do contrario que ficamos logo descredibilizados
> boas



Pois estás novamente enganado, os frutos da Phoenix canariensis não são comestiveis pois a drupa é muito dura, e elas crescem espontaneas e espalham-se pelos melros e gaios, pois pensam que são frutos de zambugeiros ou bolotas(tenho a experiencia de ver e constatar) e a sorte, é que elas são de fraco crescimento e diz-me onde é que se pode ver uma coruja na cidade.

O HOMEM PODE-SE MISTURAR COM DIVERSAS CREDOS, RAÇAS, COR , MAS NA NATUREZA O EQUILIBRIO DEMORA MUITO TEMPO A SE ESTABELECER, AO SE INTRODUZIR ESPÉCIES QUE NÃO SÃO DESSE SISTEMA ECOLÓGICO, faz um favor tenta ler e pesquisar na net ou compra livros sobre o tema para depois fundamentar e não pelo simples olhar.


Acerca do que o Belém escreveu de vários especimes estarem e não ter causado nunhum mal ecológico é meramente pura sorte.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

psm disse:


> Pois estás novamente enganado, os frutos da Phoenix canariensis não são comestiveis pois a drupa é muito dura, e elas crescem espontaneas e espalham-se pelos melros e gaios, pois pensam que são frutos de zambugeiros ou bolotas(tenho a experiencia de ver e constatar) e a sorte, é que elas são de fraco crescimento e diz-me onde é que se pode ver uma coruja na cidade.
> 
> O HOMEM PODE-SE MISTURAR COM DIVERSAS CREDOS, RAÇAS, COR , MAS NA NATUREZA O EQUILIBRIO DEMORA MUITO TEMPO A SE ESTABELECER, AO SE INTRODUZIR ESPÉCIES QUE NÃO SÃO DESSE SISTEMA ECOLÓGICO, faz um favor tenta ler e pesquisar na net ou compra livros sobre o tema para depois fundamentar e não pelo simples olhar.
> 
> ...



desculpa mas comem-se! a polpa pelo menos..
tens a certeza que as drupas nao perdem viabilidade é que mesmo que 10% germinem a redução é minima já que as phoenix reproduzem-se " como coelhos" .
quanto ao resto é sorte tudo bem mas acontece nao é? " galileu: a terra nao se move mas no entanto ela move-se"


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

stormy disse:


> desculpa mas comem-se! a polpa pelo menos..
> tens a certeza que as drupas nao perdem viabilidade é que mesmo que 10% germinem a redução é minima já que as phoenix reproduzem-se " como coelhos" .
> quanto ao resto é sorte tudo bem mas acontece nao é? " galileu: a terra nao se move mas no entanto ela move-se"





Volto a repetir tenta ir à internet ou compra livros, e fala com investigadores de botanica.
 Tens que fundamentar de onde vem as percentagens que pôes, e no post fazes uma contradição, tenta ler outra vez.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

psm disse:


> Volto a repetir tenta ir à internet ou compra livros, e fala com investigadores de botanica.
> Tens que fundamentar de onde vem as percentagens que pôes, e no post fazes uma contradição, tenta ler outra vez.



só quero izer que tem que haver algo que impeça todas aquelas sementes de germinar que deixe germinar só uma pequenissima parte delas.


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 13:09)

Aqui vou colocar um lugar de Portugal muito rico em biodiversidade e geologia, e que no tópico de Outono foram lá colocadas algumas das fotos deste mesmo local.
E onde ao nivel ecológico está mais intacto


http://geonucleo.ufp.pt/parques/serra_nog/page/topicos.htm

http://www.cm-braganca.pt/document/448112/520885.pdf


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2008 às 04:14)

stormy disse:


> desculpa mas comem-se! a polpa pelo menos..
> tens a certeza que as drupas nao perdem viabilidade é que mesmo que 10% germinem a redução é minima já que as phoenix reproduzem-se " como coelhos" .
> quanto ao resto é sorte tudo bem mas acontece nao é? " galileu: a terra nao se move mas no entanto ela move-se"



A polpa é pequenina mas come-se , é verdade.
Até eu já comi.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2008 às 04:19)

psm disse:


> Pois estás novamente enganado, os frutos da Phoenix canariensis não são comestiveis pois a drupa é muito dura, e elas crescem espontaneas e espalham-se pelos melros e gaios, pois pensam que são frutos de zambugeiros ou bolotas(tenho a experiencia de ver e constatar) e a sorte, é que elas são de fraco crescimento e diz-me onde é que se pode ver uma coruja na cidade.
> 
> O HOMEM PODE-SE MISTURAR COM DIVERSAS CREDOS, RAÇAS, COR , MAS NA NATUREZA O EQUILIBRIO DEMORA MUITO TEMPO A SE ESTABELECER, AO SE INTRODUZIR ESPÉCIES QUE NÃO SÃO DESSE SISTEMA ECOLÓGICO, faz um favor tenta ler e pesquisar na net ou compra livros sobre o tema para depois fundamentar e não pelo simples olhar.
> 
> ...



Atenção que há corujas na cidade...
Eu de Lisboa conheço duas: a coruja do mato e a das torres. Depois também existem algumas espécies de mocho.
Realmente a introdução de espécies exóticas ( acidentalmente ou não) é um assunto bastante complexo em que cada caso é um caso. 
Há casos felizes e outros menos felizes, como os que já mencionei.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2008 às 04:20)

stormy disse:


> só quero izer que tem que haver algo que impeça todas aquelas sementes de germinar que deixe germinar só uma pequenissima parte delas.



Sobretudo fungos.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2008 às 04:23)

stormy disse:


> subscrevo na integra.
> já viram o facto dos periquitos comerem as sementes de p.canarensis e das corujas comerem os propios periquitos é um optimo exemplo de adaptação entre tantos outros.
> tambem já vi os periquitos a comerem flores de eucalipto e sementes de acacia o que achei optimo.
> nao se pode afirmar que os especimes exoticos sao maus poius basta haver um exemplo do contrario que ficamos logo descredibilizados
> boas



Também não generalizes.
Há casos maus e bons.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 10:07)

belem disse:


> Também não generalizes.
> Há casos maus e bons.



é no fundo isso q quero dizer...nao se pode generalizar q é tudo bom ou mau( permissas universais sao muito impercisas e faceis de negar, basta um exemplo do contrario)


----------



## psm (26 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

belem disse:


> Atenção que há corujas na cidade...
> Eu de Lisboa conheço duas: a coruja do mato e a das torres. Depois também existem algumas espécies de mocho.
> Realmente a introdução de espécies exóticas ( acidentalmente ou não) é um assunto bastante complexo em que cada caso é um caso.
> Há casos felizes e outros menos felizes, como os que já mencionei.



Pois não discordo mas a alimentação delas de um modo geral são roedores e não periquitos, e são aves de periodos de dia diferentes uns são diurnos(periquitos) outros noturnos(corujas e mochos), e tal como tu disses-te muito bem é um assunto deveras complexo, e é uma caixinha de pandora, e agora tocando num assunto que não queria neste tópico porque há um relativo a este tema, como é que as espécies exóticas se iram comportar com o aquecimento global em Portugal?


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 11:14)

psm disse:


> Pois não discordo mas a alimentação delas de um modo geral são roedores e não periquitos, e são aves de periodos de dia diferentes uns são diurnos(periquitos) outros noturnos(corujas e mochos), e tal como tu disses-te muito bem é um assunto deveras complexo, e é uma caixinha de pandora, e agora tocando num assunto que não queria neste tópico porque há um relativo a este tema, como é que as espécies exóticas se iram comportar com o aquecimento global em Portugal?



provavelmente no norte e terras altas passariam a abundar especimes de flora mediterranea e nas zonas que sao mais quentes ( sul e centro) passariamos a ter uma flora tipica das canarias ou um hibrido entre o mediterraneo e o tropical seco.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2008 às 20:28)

psm disse:


> Pois não discordo mas a alimentação delas de um modo geral são roedores e não periquitos, e são aves de periodos de dia diferentes uns são diurnos(periquitos) outros noturnos(corujas e mochos), e tal como tu disses-te muito bem é um assunto deveras complexo, e é uma caixinha de pandora, e agora tocando num assunto que não queria neste tópico porque há um relativo a este tema, como é que as espécies exóticas se iram comportar com o aquecimento global em Portugal?



A coruja das torres é nocturna e crepuscular e os hábitos alimentares são variáveis ( embora a maior percentagem sejam roedores).
Relativamente ao comportamento das exóticas em caso de aquecimento global em Portugal é difícil de prever alguma coisa.
No entanto, certamente que poderá haver uma deslocação para norte/ maior altitude de algumas espécies nativas e outras tantas com maior plasticidade adaptativa, não terão problemas em crescer nos mesmo locais que crescem hoje.
Relativamente às  espécies exóticas algumas poderão tornar-se até mais numerosas, devido a condições mais favoráveis, mas não se sabe se antes disso não ficarão extintas, pois como já disse, o tempo é que ditará que espécies exóticas vieram para ficar ou não. Em muitos casos é cedo para fazer previsões.
Por exemplo, algumas espécies exóticas que temos cá, não são propriamente mais numerosas sempre que faz mais calor mas sempre que numerosos factores ( alguns ainda desconhecidos) se interligam.


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

só uma pergunta lguem me sebe dizer qual a distribuição geografica dos periquitos de colar tipo um mapa??


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

http://home.wanadoo.nl/psittaculaworld/Species/P-krameri.htm

Não tem mapa mas tem informações sobre a distribuição geográfica ( que é vasta).


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

belem disse:


> http://home.wanadoo.nl/psittaculaworld/Species/P-krameri.htm
> 
> Não tem mapa mas tem informações sobre a distribuição geográfica ( que é vasta).



obrigado mas queria tb saber a distribuição em portugal.
e já agora de outros especimes introduzidos (as minhas pesquisas teem sido infrutiferas)....


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

stormy disse:


> obrigado mas queria tb saber a distribuição em portugal.
> e já agora de outros especimes introduzidos (as minhas pesquisas teem sido infrutiferas)....




Eu apenas os conheço da zona de Lisboa e arredores.
Das outras espécies tenho algumas informações.
Na zona do Alentejo existem várias espécies exóticas que foram introduzidas, por exemplo.
Se quiseres nomes de espécies e localidades é só dizer.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2008 às 17:16)

queria saber as especies exoticas da zona de sines.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2008 às 21:25)

stormy disse:


> queria saber as especies exoticas da zona de sines.



Eu não sei quais são, mas posso consultar algumas listas de registos.

Também podes procurar por tais informações no google ou yahoo.

Boa sorte.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 14:34)

há dois FS atras vi, pela primeira vez em 8 anos, pica-paus na lagoa de sto andre e este ano imensos passaros estão a aparecer lá portanto está optimo para o bird-watching...será que a naturesa está a recompor-se, que as nossas medidas de preservaçao estao a resultar que as aves entre outros especimes se estao a habituar e a recompor?....


----------



## trepkos (5 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

Vocês sabiam que um dos animais mais vulgares em Portugal são as lontras? 

Aqui no Rio Almansor existe uma grande comunidade destes animais, apenas têm um senão, raramente são vistos.


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

trepkos disse:


> Vocês sabiam que um dos animais mais vulgares em Portugal são as lontras?
> 
> Aqui no Rio Almansor existe uma grande comunidade destes animais, apenas têm um senão, raramente são vistos.



fixena lagoa de sto andre tambem hámas foram muito dizimadas por competirem com os pescadoresagora o seu numero está a aumentar


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 16:25)

Eu só vi uma lontra viva em Liberdade uma vez foi num campo de arroz perto de Alcacer do Sal.
São muito difíceis de observar devido ao seu comportamento. Mas são uma presença simpática em muitos rios albufeiras e estuários.

Mas infelizmente já vi lontras mortas por atropelamento muitas vezes.


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2008 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> há dois FS atras vi, pela primeira vez em 8 anos, pica-paus na lagoa de sto andre e este ano imensos passaros estão a aparecer lá portanto está optimo para o bird-watching...será que a naturesa está a recompor-se, que as nossas medidas de preservaçao estao a resultar que as aves entre outros especimes se estao a habituar e a recompor?....



É um assunto delicado e contraditório:

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1352088&idCanal=92


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

MSantos disse:


> Eu só vi uma lontra viva em Liberdade uma vez foi num campo de arroz perto de Alcacer do Sal.
> São muito dificeis de obsrervar devido ao seu comportamento Mas são uma presença simpatica em muitos rios albufeiras e estuários
> 
> Mas infelizmente já vi lontras mortas por atropelamento muitas vezes



A situação das lontras é algo incerta senão mesmo preocupante.
Há uns tempos tive a ler um trabalho e lembrei-me dele, por causa das questões aqui  apresentadas.

Aqui está:

http://carnivora.fc.ul.pt/pdfs/Pedroso et al_2004_lontra grandes barragens.pdf


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Biodiversidade na Serra do Caldeirão, situação preocupante!



A serra do Caldeirão apresentou no passado uma biodiversidade riquíssima. O lince-ibérico e o lobo-ibérico faziam parte da fauna local, bem como uma grande diversidade de aves de rapina e de anfíbios.

Infelizmente, nos últimos anos a destruição da serra tem vindo a ser massiva, sem que haja qualquer movimento de defesa a nível nacional.

Até 2004 existiam pequenos e interessantes bosques de azinheiras, sobreiros, medronheiros e outras espécies vegetais, com árvores centenárias, localizados nas zonas mais isoladas, que foram dizimadas pelos incêndios de2004, que afectaram especialmente os concelhos de Loulé e de Tavira. Para além disso, as escassas galerias ripícolas de freixo que ainda subsistiam em alguns cursos de água foram em larga medida dizimadas.

É possível que o carvalho-de-monchique (Quercus Canariensis) tenha marcado presença nesta serra, uma vez que na vizinha serra de Aracena na província de Huelva existem importantes bosques desta espécie, e para além disso as vertentes mais elevadas e húmidas dos concelhos de Loulé e de Tavira possuem as suas condições ideais em termos de habitat. O carvalho-cerquinho também terá marcado presença, mas de momento não conheço registos da presença destes dois carvalhos na serra.

São várias as ameaças à biodiversidade. As mega plantações de pinheiros-mansos continuam, bem como de eucaliptos e de pinheiros-bravos. Grande parte da serra está fragmentada em reservas de caça, e continua a plantação de cereais para alimentação de espécies cinegéticas em solos inclinados e degradados, altamente sensíveis à erosão.

A extracção de água dos ribeiros e ribeiras para rega durante os meses mais secos é constante, levando rapidamente a partir de Maio e de Junho à sua secura total, pondo em risco espécies tão raras como o saramugo.



Toda a serra carece de um plano integrado para recuperação da biodiversidade. Aqui deixo algumas propostas:


- Campanhas de eliminação de espécies invasoras nas margens dos cursos de água e plantação de vegetação ripícola autócne;

- Interromper a florestação com pinheiros-mansos e substituí-la pela florestação com sobreiros, azinheiras, carvalhos autócnes e castanheiros. Adequar as espécies à precipitação, estado do solo, altitude, etc;

- Estudar a reintrodução do lince ibérico;

- Proibir as captações de água nos ribeiros e nas ribeiras. Incentivar os pequenos agricultores a construírem tanques e cisternas para armazenamento da água da chuva;

- Identificar núcleos de vegetação autócne e promover estratégias de conservação;

- Valorizar e divulgar os produtos da região cuja producção é compatível com modelos de desenvolvimento sustentável. Exemplos: mel, cortiça, queijos, presuntos e enchidos, plantas aromáticas ou pão regional. 




Um exemplo a seguir para toda a serra do Caldeirão é o da serra de Aracena, em Huelva. Esta serra apresenta bosques muito desenvolvidos de sobreiro, azinheira, carvalho-de-monchique e castanheiro. Tem uma considerável producção de presunto, enchidos e carne de porco ibérico, entre outros produtos, como a castanha ou a cortiça.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

frederico disse:


> Biodiversidade na Serra do Caldeirão, situação preocupante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é uma pena que lugares com um clima fantastico e muito bom para o desenvolvimento das nossas especies autocones esteja tao degradado
ás vezes digo...áh mais vale eucalipto do que nada ou aridez....mas como é obvio faz-nos muita falta a flora portuguesa há alturas em que penso que seria interessante conciliar os eucaliptos e as outras especies introduzidas com as nossas...não sei porque penso assim mas achava interessante essa convivencia  mas bem sei que é dificil...tenho pena de ver as pessoas a matar os eucaliptos ( acho-os arvores lindas e frondosas) mas tem de ser ou entao era uma catastrofe ambiental.
desculpem lá é que eu sei ... esta conversa é um pouco repetitiva...é só a minha opiniao
boas


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

frederico disse:


> Biodiversidade na Serra do Caldeirão, situação preocupante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A Serra do Caldeirão neste momento não tem sequer corredores florestais que a liguem a áreas mais estáveis ambientalmente como a Serra de Monchique ou os montados alentejanos mais a norte.
Por isso é uma zona, biogeneticamente isolada e com pouco futuro a nível ambiental.
Aliados a isso estão os fogos,que ocorrem com demasiada frequência e não permitem a regeneração vegetal de forma atempada.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 03:57)

Gostaria de salientar que na serra do Caldeirão a vegetação autócne tinha um forte potencial de desenvolvimento, mesmo em zonas onde os solos se encontravam muito degradados. Antes dos incêndios de 2004 e das últimas secas havia muitos baldios com pequenos bosques de azinheiras e de sobreiros muito recentes que se estavam a desenvolver com uma rapidez surpreedente. 

Seria interessante a existência de um corredor ecológico que ligasse Monchique ao Caldeirão, e depois esta serra à Serra de Aracena, e a Serra de Aracena a Doñana, e também depois o Caldeirão ao vale do Guadiana e ao interior alentejano, seria óptimo para o lince-ibérico.

Seria também interessante reintroduzir o carvalho-de-monchique no Caldeirão, e experimentar a cultura do castanheiro nos pontos mais elevados da serra. As câmaras podiam contribuir, e plantar carvalhos-de-monchique nas bermas das estradas, criar pequenos parques de lazer nas aldeias e nas vilas da serra com espécies autócnes, adquirir terrenos abandonados e criar parques florestais que reconstituíssem a fauna e a flora primitiva. Os únicos parques florestais que conheço na serra são monoculturas de pinheiro. 

Uma coisa muito simples que as câmaras podiam fazer era restaurar as galerias ripícolas. Bastava só limpar os canaviais e plantar as árvores. Anos mais tarde os freixos, os salgueiros e os amieiros iriam impedir o crescimento dos canaviais, e ao segurarem as margens impediam as cheias. 



Penso que já é hora de as nossas associações ambientais mudarem de estratégia. Têm que começar a ganhar dinheiro, seja a vender t-shirts, seja com turismo rural, mas têm de ganhar dinheiro para adquirir terrenos e fazer o que o Estado não faz.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 09:14)

frederico disse:


> Gostaria de salientar que na serra do Caldeirão a vegetação autócne tinha um forte potencial de desenvolvimento, mesmo em zonas onde os solos se encontravam muito degradados. Antes dos incêndios de 2004 e das últimas secas havia muitos baldios com pequenos bosques de azinheiras e de sobreiros muito recentes que se estavam a desenvolver com uma rapidez surpreedente.
> 
> Seria interessante a existência de um corredor ecológico que ligasse Monchique ao Caldeirão, e depois esta serra à Serra de Aracena, e a Serra de Aracena a Doñana, e também depois o Caldeirão ao vale do Guadiana e ao interior alentejano, seria óptimo para o lince-ibérico.
> 
> ...


----------



## psm (14 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

frederico disse:


> Gostaria de salientar que na serra do Caldeirão a vegetação autócne tinha um forte potencial de desenvolvimento, mesmo em zonas onde os solos se encontravam muito degradados. Antes dos incêndios de 2004 e das últimas secas havia muitos baldios com pequenos bosques de azinheiras e de sobreiros muito recentes que se estavam a desenvolver com uma rapidez surpreedente.
> 
> Seria interessante a existência de um corredor ecológico que ligasse Monchique ao Caldeirão, e depois esta serra à Serra de Aracena, e a Serra de Aracena a Doñana, e também depois o Caldeirão ao vale do Guadiana e ao interior alentejano, seria óptimo para o lince-ibérico.
> 
> ...






Boas Federico! Vejo que pertences também a uma associação ambientalista tal como eu, e que um dos principais objectivos, é do levar crianças a plantar arvores(autoctones) em especial no Parque Sintra Cascais para incutir nas crianças o gosto pela natureza, e o seu porquê das arvores autoctones serem tão importantes no meio ambiente.
 Quanto a quercus canariensis(Monchique) está muito complicado o seu banco de sementes, e se há que existe? 
 Quanto às galerias ripícolas é extremamente complicado e oneroso limpar e replantar nas ribeiras e rios, e são sempre intrevenções extremamente complicadas ao nivel ecológico.


----------



## psm (14 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

Em relação a uma espécie desaparecida mas que foi extreminada pois era uma praga para a agricultura era o ardila(esquilo), como já mencionei em outro post, noutro topico, tal como a rapoza que ainda me lembro que quando criança ainda as havia na Assafora, mas que grande parte delas foram envenenadas e desapareceram, e ainda se pode ver texugos(tocas), quanto ao gineto ainda de vê na serra de Sintra.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

psm disse:


> Boas Federico! Vejo que pertences também a uma associação ambientalista tal como eu, e que um dos principais objectivos, é do levar crianças a plantar arvores(autoctones) em especial no Parque Sintra Cascais para incutir nas crianças o gosto pela natureza, e o seu porquê das arvores autoctones serem tão importantes no meio ambiente.
> Quanto a quercus canariensis(Monchique) está muito complicado o seu banco de sementes, e se há que existe?
> Quanto às galerias ripícolas é extremamente complicado e oneroso limpar e replantar nas ribeiras e rios, e são sempre intrevenções extremamente complicadas ao nivel ecológico.



Pertenço à Quercus mas com a falta de tempo não tenho feito nada, limito-me a pagar as anuidades... 

Quanto ao Quercus canariensis sei pouco da sua situação actual, penso que será talvez a árvore mais ameaçada no nosso país e  que está limitada a uma área muito restrita na zona entre Monchique e Odemira. Penso que em Espanha há bons núcleos em Cádiz e em Aracena, mas mesmo assim será dos carvalhos potencialmente mais ameaçados.

Conheço um caso de uma associação local que fez reflorestações de galerias ripícolas e limpezas de margens, mas não teve resultados porque os pastores e os caçadores partiram os troncos das árvores que tinham sido plantadas


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

frederico disse:


> Pertenço à Quercus mas com a falta de tempo não tenho feito nada, limito-me a pagar as anuidades...
> 
> Quanto ao Quercus canariensis sei pouco da sua situação actual, penso que será talvez a árvore mais ameaçada no nosso país e  que está limitada a uma área muito restrita na zona entre Monchique e Odemira. Penso que em Espanha há bons núcleos em Cádiz e em Aracena, mas mesmo assim será dos carvalhos potencialmente mais ameaçados.
> 
> Conheço um caso de uma associação local que fez reflorestações de galerias ripícolas e limpezas de margens, mas não teve resultados porque os pastores e os caçadores partiram os troncos das árvores que tinham sido plantadas



na lagoa de santo andre tambem muitas especies autocones estão  quase extintas enquanto outras invasoras  nao só  de fora como tambem do proprio territorio portugues estão a crescer ( pinheiro bravo e acacia).
já lá vi uns passaros ( muitos e em grupo)com cauda longa e azul escura tipo papagaios ventre branco ou esbranquiçado e asas azuis o corpo era mais redondo só mesmo a cauda parecia a de um papagaio o bico tambem era grandito como o das aves granivoras....nao sei o que é


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

stormy disse:


> na lagoa de santo andre tambem muitas especies autocones estão  quase extintas enquanto outras invasoras  nao só  de fora como tambem do proprio territorio portugues estão a crescer ( pinheiro bravo e acacia).
> já lá vi uns passaros ( muitos e em grupo)com cauda longa e azul escura tipo papagaios ventre branco ou esbranquiçado e asas azuis o corpo era mais redondo só mesmo a cauda parecia a de um papagaio o bico tambem era grandito como o das aves granivoras....nao sei o que é




Há uma gimnospérmica arbustiva autócne dessa área, é mesmo um endemismo nacional, não sei qual é a sua situação actual.

Quanto à ave tenho uma ideias mas lá vem o mesmo problema de sempre, não tenho os livros cá no Porto, precisava do meu guia da Fapas para tirar umas dúvidas...

A situação dos endemismos da nossa costa  é preocupante, penso que já há algumas extinções de sub-espécies, graças aos jipes, à motos quatro, ao urbanismo desregulado e às espécies invasoras...


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

frederico disse:


> Há uma gimnospérmica arbustiva autócne dessa área, é mesmo um endemismo nacional, não sei qual é a sua situação actual.
> 
> Quanto à ave tenho uma ideias mas lá vem o mesmo problema de sempre, não tenho os livros cá no Porto, precisava do meu guia da Fapas para tirar umas dúvidas...
> 
> A situação dos endemismos da nossa costa  é preocupante, penso que já há algumas extinções de sub-espécies, graças aos jipes, à motos quatro, ao urbanismo desregulado e às espécies invasoras...



vi a ave assim de relance pous voam rapido e em bando....era certamente exotica e o que interessa e que nao seja nefasta para o ecossistema...
quanto á riqueza biologica a lagoa de sto andre é riquissima e até existem cedros selvagens em grande quantidade no pinhal onde coexistem com figueiras da india, agaves pinheiro manso e bravo, acacias,etc tambem há texugos, coelhos, imensas aves,cegonhas,etc é lindo


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

psm disse:


> Em relação a uma espécie desaparecida mas que foi extreminada pois era uma praga para a agricultura era o ardila(esquilo), como já mencionei em outro post, noutro topico, tal como a rapoza que ainda me lembro que quando criança ainda as havia na Assafora, mas que grande parte delas foram envenenadas e desapareceram, e ainda se pode ver texugos(tocas), quanto ao gineto ainda de vê na serra de Sintra.



A gineta ainda existe em Sintra, posso confirmar porque já ouvi uma ( e até no parque florestal de Monsanto em Lisboa).
Ah e penso que tive perto duma zona de marcação territorial, por causa do cheiro forte...


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

frederico disse:


> Gostaria de salientar que na serra do Caldeirão a vegetação autócne tinha um forte potencial de desenvolvimento, mesmo em zonas onde os solos se encontravam muito degradados. Antes dos incêndios de 2004 e das últimas secas havia muitos baldios com pequenos bosques de azinheiras e de sobreiros muito recentes que se estavam a desenvolver com uma rapidez surpreedente.
> 
> Seria interessante a existência de um corredor ecológico que ligasse Monchique ao Caldeirão, e depois esta serra à Serra de Aracena, e a Serra de Aracena a Doñana, e também depois o Caldeirão ao vale do Guadiana e ao interior alentejano, seria óptimo para o lince-ibérico.
> 
> ...




Infelizmente poucos bosques maduros restam na Serra do Caldeirão, não é?
Essa é uma dura realidade que temos de saber  aceitar...
Para alguém fazer alguma coisa, é preciso juntar gente, patrocínios, estudar a zona,etc...
Penso que sabes disso.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

stormy disse:


> vi a ave assim de relance pous voam rapido e em bando....era certamente exotica e o que interessa e que nao seja nefasta para o ecossistema...
> quanto á riqueza biologica a lagoa de sto andre é riquissima e até existem cedros selvagens em grande quantidade no pinhal onde coexistem com figueiras da india, agaves pinheiro manso e bravo, acacias,etc tambem há texugos, coelhos, imensas aves,cegonhas,etc é lindo



A lagoa de Sto André está muito melhor que a Lagoa de Albufeira...
Esta última está uma tristeza.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

stormy disse:


> na lagoa de santo andre tambem muitas especies autocones estão  quase extintas enquanto outras invasoras  nao só  de fora como tambem do proprio territorio portugues estão a crescer ( pinheiro bravo e acacia).
> já lá vi uns passaros ( muitos e em grupo)com cauda longa e azul escura tipo papagaios ventre branco ou esbranquiçado e asas azuis o corpo era mais redondo só mesmo a cauda parecia a de um papagaio o bico tambem era grandito como o das aves granivoras....nao sei o que é






Vidua fischeri (Viúva-rabo-de-palha)
Vidua macroura (Viúva-cauda-de-alfinete)


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

psm disse:


> Quanto a quercus canariensis(Monchique) está muito complicado o seu banco de sementes, e se há que existe?
> Quanto às galerias ripícolas é extremamente complicado e oneroso limpar e replantar nas ribeiras e rios, e são sempre intrevenções extremamente complicadas ao nivel ecológico.



Eu pessoalmente não conheço nenhum viveiro de Quercus canariensis e conheço muito poucos núcleos selvagens desta espécie.
Tenho é alguns sobreiros ( centenas) semeados em vasos.
Se alguém quiser doar glandes ( bolotas) de outros carvalhos esteja à vontade.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

belem disse:


> Vidua fischeri (Viúva-rabo-de-palha)
> Vidua macroura (Viúva-cauda-de-alfinete)



é mais ou menos isso só que azul escura na cauda e nas "costas" e asas


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

stormy disse:


> é mais ou menos isso só que azul escura na cauda e nas "costas" e asas



Nesse  caso não sei o que é...
Se vires mais alguma diz.
E se poderes fotografar ainda melhor.


----------



## frederico (16 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Biodiversidade no Barrocal Algarvio


Depois da serra do Caldeirão, chegou a vez de abordar o barrocal algarvio.


O barrocal é uma sub-região natural do Algarve que se localiza entre as serras e o litoral. É uma região estreita nos extremos, que se localizam aproximadamente entre Cacela e Lagos, e larga na região central, localizada no concelho de Loulé.

Caracteriza-se pela presença de solos calcáreos, e em parte desta região surgem elevações irregulares, os barrocos, algumas das quais  de altitude moderada, próxima dos 500 m, como é o caso da Rocha da Pena. O barrocal integra ainda a Serra de Monte Figo (411 m).

A região tem um clima mediterrânico idêntico ao do litoral algarvio, com precipitações ligeiramente superiores, que rondarão os 500-800 mm anuais. Encontra-se protegida dos ventos de quadrante norte pelas serras do Caldeirão e de Monchique.



A vegetação assumiu num passado recente características de consididerável relevo ecológico. Na maquis predominariam as alfarrobeiras, os zambujeiros, as aroeiras, os medronheiros, o carrasco, entre muitas outras espécies vegetais, uma delas autócne já extinta (um narciso que só existe  actualmente em jardins botânicos). Nalgumas zonas mais desenvolvidas surgiria a azinheira e o carvalho-cerquinho.

Neste habitat encontraríamos o lince-ibérico, várias aves de rapina, que nidificariam nalgumas escarpas calcáreas, raposas, ginetos, texugos, ouriços, passeriformes, e várias espécies de morcegos, entre outras.

Predominava a agriculura de sequeiro, com belos arvoredos de cariz biológico, com uma biodiversidade única. Falo das culturas da amendoeira, da alfarrobeira, da oliveira e da figueira. Nos vale encontrávamos a agricultura de regadio, com os citrinos, a nespereira ou outras árvores de fruto.


Na última década o barrocal tem sofrido um progressivo processo de degradação. A construcção massiva e desregulada de aldeamentos turísticos e pequenas «vilas», dispersas na paisagem, levou à abertura de muitos novos caminhos e à destruição progressiva de trechos de vegetação autócne. Em poucos anos a paisagem que outrora era verde ficou salpicada de branco e de cinzento. Para além disso, os pomares de sequeiro há muito que foram abandonados e agora correm o risco de vir a ser substituídos por mega-plantações de oliveiras ou por campos de golfe. E os últimos anos de seca têm piorado a situação, sendo já evidente uma gradual rarefacção da densidade da vegetação. 


Embora tenha sido reinvidicada há muitos anos, a área protegida do barrocal, que  ficaria a norte de Loulé, nunca foi criada. Existem apenas dois sítios classificados, de reduzidas dimensões, a Rocha da Pena e a Fonte Benémola. Por classificar restá o Cerro do Cabeço, a Nave do Barão e outros monumentos geológicos da região.

A agricultura sustentável pode vir a trazer desenvolvimento económico sem causar danos. A allfarroba é um produto pouco divulgado, e com um enorme potencial, tal como o figo, cada vez mais ausente da nossa alimentação. E para não falar da amêndoa, fruto que continuamos a importar quando poderíamos ser auto-suficientes.


Uma estratégia para o barrocal devia incluir:

- A criação de um Parque Natural no barrocal a  norte de Loulé;

- Corredor ecológico com Monchique e Odelouca;

- Reintrodução do lince;

- Salvaguarda de núcleos de vegetação autócne mais desenvolvidos;

- Mais ordenamento urbanístico;

- Salvaguarda dos monumentos geológicos;

- Recuperação paisagística das pedreiras.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite

No barrocal algarvio também se cultivam frutos tropicais e subtropicais como mangas, anonas, abacates e maracujás.

Eu fiz trabalho de campo no ano passado junto à Ribeira de Odelouca e de facto a zona ainda tem muitos habitats naturais embora nota-se em alguns pontos os prejuízos produzidos pela presença das pedreiras.
O clima da zona surpreendeu-me pela secura e calor ( mesmo de noite), talvez por estar na «sombra» da Serra de Monchique.

O lince-ibérico parece-me, que nas condições actuais do barrocal, não poderá lá ser reintroduzido... De facto é na Serra de Monchique que existe a maior população actual conhecida de lince-ibérico em Portugal, mas esta não tem continuidade na qualidade de habitat, no barrocal, excepto de forma degradada na zona de Odelouca.
Se esta zona for protegida e devidamente estudada, pode ser que seja possível... Mas não nas condições actuais.


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

belem disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> No barrocal algarvio também se cultivam frutos tropicais e subtropicais como mangas, anonas, abacates e maracujás.
> 
> ...




Sim é verdade existe a cultura de frutos tropicais mesmo sem ser em estufa, e posso dizer que as mangas algarvias são óptimas!

Quanto às temperaturas elevadas estas devem-se em parte ao facto da serra do Caldeirão e de Monchique protegerem dos ventos de Norte e de Nordeste. 

Quanto à reintrodução do lince também concordo que só poderia ser feita se as coisas fossem alteradas.

Não sei muito sobre a presença do _Quercus faginea_ no barrocal... alguém me pode dar umas luzes sobre o assunto?


Só uma coisa, ainda há linces em Monchique? Pensava que já não havia linces em Portugal... então se há, qual será o impacto da barragem de Odelouca?


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Sim, aquela zona onde estive é uma das mais quentes do Algarve. Eu depois fui a Portimão, Silves e nenhum destes locais se comparava em temperaturas.
Cheguei a notar diferenças de cerca de 8 graus , sobretudo durante a noite, de alguns locais para outros.
O Quercus faginea? Deve ser  raro, que não me lembro de ver algum, pelo menos nos locais em que estive ( Monchique incluído). Provavelmente estará restringido a zonas húmidas.
Sim, ainda há linces em Monchique. 
A Barragem de Odelouca vai ser contruída, numa zona pouco ou nada frequentada pelos linces, pois estes andam mais pela lado oeste de Monchique. Assim como nos pontos mais isolados e altos da Serra.
O ideal, no entanto, era que essa barragem não fosse feita.


----------



## psm (18 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

Quanto ao Quercus Faginea no Algarve penso que não se encontra, mesmo na serra de Monchique. Ele se encontra mais a norte como no Cercal e onde haja sempre humidade no solo(ribeiras ou onde o solo seja mais espesso, pois é uma zona xistosa). Em montemor e ai há uma boa mancha, e ai os solos são graniticos ou de aluvião(compacto)mais antigos, e por isso onde retêm bastante humidade no solo, tal como em Monfurado se encontra mais a sul o Quercus Pyrenaica(reliquial).


ps:Eu não sei se em Montemor a sub espécie de faginea é o Faginea faginea, pois a norte do tejo e na Arrabida é o Broteroi.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Em relação a flora do barrocal, queria salientar a presença da unica palmeira nativa da Europa, A palmeira anã ou palmeira das vassouras. 
É uma especie que em Portugal apenas existe no Algrave principalmente no barrocal.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Encontrei um documento na net que refere a presença do Quercus canariensis e do Quercus faginea no barrocal... 

É estranho, porque não me recordo de ver estas espécies na zona...


Fica aqui o link:

http://www.icnb.pt/propfinal/_Vol.III-S%C3%ADtios%20da%20Lista%20Nacional%20e%20Zonas%20de%20Protec%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20Especial/Fichas%20de%20S%C3%ADtios/Sitio%20BARROCAL.pdf


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

MSantos disse:


> Em relação a flora do barrocal, queria salientar a presença da unica palmeira nativa da Europa, A palmeira anã ou palmeira das vassouras.
> É uma especie que em Portugal apenas existe no Algrave principalmente no barrocal.




A Phoenix canariensis também é nativa da Europa. Quanto à palmeira das vassouras, em Portugal, também existe na Costa Vicentina Alentejana ( provavelmente  ainda dentro da zona geográfica do Algarve).


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

belem disse:


> A Phoenix canariensis também é nativa da Europa. Quanto à palmeira das vassouras, em Portugal, também existe na Costa Vicentina Alentejana ( provavelmente  ainda dentro da zona geográfica do Algarve).



Pensava que a Palmeira das canarias era apenas origiraia dos arquipelagos da Macaronésia

Sim a Palmeira das vassouras também existe na Costa Vicentina Mas penso ser mais comum na zona do barrocal


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:32)

a variadade de especies tropicais que se dao bem em portugal é enorme


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2009 às 13:10)

Ria Formosa, antes que desapareça o Parque Natural...



A Ria  Formosa constitui uma das principais áreas protegidas portuguesas em termos de protecção da avifauna. São quase 200 espécies de aves, algumas bem raras no nosso país, como o caimão. A juntar à riqueza da fauna, temos a presença  de espécies vegetais cuja conservação é prioritária, incluindo endemismos algarvios, presentes na vegetação dunar e nalguns pequenos bosques de sobreiro e pinheiro-manso que ainda subsistem.


Infelizmente, constitui uma das áreas mais amaeaçadas do nosso país. O avanço do tecido urbano nas imediações de ecossistemas fundamentais como o sapal e as salinas tem sido assustador. Nos arredores de Tavira, o betão continua a ocupar terrenos agrícolas junto da zona húmida a um ritmo assustador. O mesmo sucede em Olhão e em Faro. Cada vez mais o parque está rodeado por uma muralha cerrada de betão. 

Nos arredores de Faro, o Pontal constitui a principal mancha verde do litoral sul, um dos raros bosques de sobreiro e de pinheiro-manso que ainda subsistem. Contudo, a pressão para betonizar esta zona verde, situada entre a cidade e a Quinta do Lago é enorme. 

Para além disso, surgem outras ameaças. A pressão humana na época balnear nas ilhas barreira, derivada do aumento exponencial da área urbana, põe em risco a sua conservação, pois aumenta o pisoteio dunar e a acumulação de lixo. Propostas para a construção de pontes pedonais para as ilhas barreira a ser concretizadas agravarão a situação.

E depois temos a instalação de grandes empreendimentos turísticos na área do parque, como a Quinta do Lago, e mais recentemente da Quinta da Ria, bem como de várias aldeias turísticas e pequenas urbanizações que não param de crescer. 

A atitude dos autarcas e da população não tem sido sempre a melhor, considerando o parque como um entrave ao progresso. 

A ausência de uma área de conservação entre os sapais e salinas e a área urbana leva a que as habitações sejam por vezes construídas quase dentro da zona húmida. 

E por fim, existe o problema das construções nas ilhas barreira, que por enquanto está sem fim à vista. 




Esta seria a minha proposta para salvar o pouco que resta:

- recuperar esteiros e canais de água em áreas que foram drenadas;

- salvaguardar os bosques de sobreiro e pinheiro manso;

- demolir as construções ilegais integralmente;

- travar a expansão urbana nas imediações do parque;

Infelizmente, neste momento já não é possível criar um corredor ecológico no litoral sotavento, para espécies como o camaleão, que pelas minhas perspectivas não tardará muito e estará extinto.


Mas para além da degradação ambiental, há que referir a degradação urbana. Os centros de Faro e de Olhão possuem vários edifícios abandonados, em ruínas, muitos com um valor arquitectónico considerável. Paradoxalmente, a expansão urbana continua, de forma desorganizada, sem que  sejam criados verdadeiros espaços verdes, criando uns subúrbios onde impera a fealdade paisagística.


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Infelizmente creio que essa zona vai acabar toda ela urbanizada. 
O último parágrafo diz tudo.


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

MSantos disse:


> Pensava que a Palmeira das canarias era apenas origiraia dos arquipelagos da Macaronésia
> 
> Sim a Palmeira das vassouras também existe na Costa Vicentina Mas penso ser mais comum na zona do barrocal



Olá 

A Phoenix canariensis é originária das Canárias e portanto sendo território espanhol e sendo da Espanha, são da Europa. Não se sabe se existem núcleos espontâneos na ilha de Porto Santo, mas para isso era necessário fazer um estudo histórico para saber a sua proveniência.
Assim como a Madeira e os Açores são de Portugal e da Europa.
A laurissilva é conhecida por ser a única floresta subtropical húmida da Europa e fica na Macaronésia. 
Geograficamente algumas destas ilhas ficam na África, mas neste caso, o que interessa é a quem e a onde pertencem.
Eu sei que a Chamaerops humilis é mais frequente no barrocal, mas para tornar a tua informação ainda mais completa e abrangente referi aquela zona, que constitue a região mais setentrional, da distribuição geográfica desta espécie em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (22 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

no que toca á distribuição geografica e aos limites de distribuiçao das especies sabemos que se teem alterado devido a muitas causas incluindo antropogenicas, a phoenix canarensis assim como a arvore do incenso ou a palmeira das vassouras entre muitas outras especies dão-se bem e reproduzem-se com sucesso em regioes como lisboa ou até no norte do pais logo penso que é correcto dizer que são especies espontaneas nesses locais.
por outro lado sabemos que o coqueiro dá-se bem na madeira mas como não se reproduz lá ( devido a factores limitantes variados) não deve ser considerado uma especie espontanea ou introduzida ( na madeira).
boas


----------



## stormy (22 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

frederico disse:


> Mas para além da degradação ambiental, há que referir a degradação urbana. Os centros de Faro e de Olhão possuem vários edifícios abandonados, em ruínas, muitos com um valor arquitectónico considerável. Paradoxalmente, a expansão urbana continua, de forma desorganizada, sem que  sejam criados verdadeiros espaços verdes, criando uns subúrbios onde impera a fealdade paisagística.



é esse o grande problema das cidades, existem predios mas muito velhos e que as camaras nao querem recuperar ( penso que é uma atitude estupida até porque é mais barato reconstruir e reabilitar o que temos do que contruir de novo pela raiz).
eu sinto um grande pesar por saber que a ria formosa entre outros locais como o estuario do tejo ( que já esta bem melhor que há alguns anos) estao tao debilitados


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

stormy disse:


> no que toca á distribuição geografica e aos limites de distribuiçao das especies sabemos que se teem alterado devido a muitas causas incluindo antropogenicas, a phoenix canarensis assim como a arvore do incenso ou a palmeira das vassouras entre muitas outras especies dão-se bem e reproduzem-se com sucesso em regioes como lisboa ou até no norte do pais logo penso que é correcto dizer que são especies espontaneas nesses locais.
> por outro lado sabemos que o coqueiro dá-se bem na madeira mas como não se reproduz lá ( devido a factores limitantes variados) não deve ser considerado uma especie espontanea ou introduzida ( na madeira).
> boas



A Phoenix canariensis apresenta características subespontâneas em algumas partes do continente, apenas porque cresce e reproduz-se por si própria em algumas zonas selvagens. Não é espontânea ainda.
Em relação ao coqueiro parece-me um tanto cedo tomar conclusões dessas, porque os que se conhecem lá ainda são jovens, por isso não se sabe se têm reprodução ou não, na Madeira.
O coqueiro não é espontâneo nem introduzido, é apenas uma espécie ornamental, pois só se vêem em zonas controladas pelo Homem.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

frederico disse:


> Ria Formosa, antes que desapareça o Parque Natural...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um dos aspectos esquecidos pelo Parque Natural é o camaleão. É uma espécie muito sensível à presenca humana e ao pisoteio, pois assim são destruídos muitos dos seus ninhos assim como mesmo alguns animais.
Em Portugal, apenas se conhece a sua presença neste parque e no de Castro Marim.
Tem que se restringir o acesso das pessoas em certas áreas mais sensíveis, tal como se faz no Sul da Grécia.
No aspecto urbano, parece-me que numerosas casas clandestinas foram e têm sido demolidas em certas áreas da Ria Formosa ( tal como a Ilha de Faro), o que já não é assim tão mal.
Parece-me, contudo, que este é um dos parques naturais portugueses  mais sujeitos à pressão do crescimento urbano e turístico.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 10:16)

já tive informações que as phoenix canarensis e a olea europeia se dão bem no sudoeste da inglaterra e irlandainteressante ( essa zona devido á corrente do golfo apresenta um clima invulgarmente quente para a latitude em que situa e é fascinante observar que especies de climas tao quentes se dao lá bem)


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

stormy disse:


> já tive informações que as phoenix canarensis e a olea europeia se dão bem no sudoeste da inglaterra e irlandainteressante ( essa zona devido á corrente do golfo apresenta um clima invulgarmente quente para a latitude em que situa e é fascinante observar que especies de climas tao quentes se dao lá bem)



Na região de Cornwall e nas ilhas Scilly, realmente as Phoenix canariensis assim como a palmeira das vassouras, conseguem germinar e crescer, só não sei se chegam a frutificar, mas acredito que pelo menos a primeira sim.
Já a oliveira tal como a azinheira, de facto crescem ,mas pelo menos a oliveira sei que não frutifica ( de forma comercial).
De facto o Nordeste do Atlântico é a região mais setentrional do mundo para o cultivo ao ar livre destas espécies. A Corrente do Golfo, até vai mais além, libertando várias regiões costeiras do Norte da Europa de gelo, enquanto todas as outras regiões à mesma latitude estão com o mar coberto de gelo.
Não é de admirar, portanto, ver coqueiros na Madeira e  clima tropical na faixa marítima sul dos Açores.


----------



## abrantes (13 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

Vince disse:


> Uma das maiores catástrofes foi a introdução do coelho na Austrália. Um tipo chamado Thomas Austin levou para  Austrália em 1859 duas dúzias de coelhos e estes procriaram de tal forma que se tornaram rapidamente uma peste com graves consequências. Nos anos 50 do século passado o combate da praga foi feita a nível biológico conseguindo diminuir-se a população de coelhos de 600 para 100 milhões, mas entretanto os coelhos desenvolveram resistência e recuperaram novamente para os 300 milhões. Posteriormente desenvolveu-se um vírus que foi libertado  acidentalmente na natureza, matando também coelhos domésticos e da industria para alimentação. Enfim, uma grande confusão só porque alguém resolveu levar uns coelhos para a Austrália e estes iam "comendo" literalmente o país.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbits_in_Australia
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasive_species



Aqui no Brasil temos varios casos mas um muito famoso é o das abelhas africanas que foram trazidas na década de 50 é algumas conseguiram escapar se misturar com as abelhas daqui, hoje quase 50 anos depois estas abelhas já chegaram a California, invadiram praticamente todo o continente.


----------



## abrantes (13 Fev 2009 às 21:43)

Algumas noticias sobre as consequencias da introdução desta abelha,..

*MEXICO*
"México: Pelo menos 70 polícias hospitalizados com ferroadas de abelhas africanas

Cidade do México, 09 Abr (Lusa) - Pelo menos 70 agentes da polícia foram hospitalizados depois de um ataque de abelhas africanas que invadiran em grande número uma carreira de tiro da polícia no sul do México, disseram hoje as autoridades.

O ataque ocorreu segunda-feira em Tapachula, Chiapas, quando um dos polícias atingiu com uma bala a colmeia, disse hoje o agente Miguel Serrano. Pelo menos 10 dos 70 polícias picados pelas abelhas estão em estado grave, disse a fonte.

"Tentámos o melhor que pudemos mas não conseguimos evitar as ferroadas", disse Serrano. "Alguns de nós deitaram-se no chão mas isso em nada ajudou. Foi realmente mau. Nunca vi nada assim, nem mesmo nos filmes", confessou.

As abelhas africanas, uma espécie híbrida algumas vezes referida como "abelhas assassinas", descendem das sul-africanas importadas em 1956 para aumentar a produção de mel no Brasil. Uma colmeia fugiu de um laboratório em 1957 e tomou a direcção do Norte.

TM."

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=338494&visual=26&rss=0

*BRASIL*
"Abelhas africanas matam aposentada em Florianópolis

Plantão | Publicada em 04/12/2006 às 18h37m
Andrea Leonora - Especial para O Globo

FLORIANÓPOLIS - Um ataque de abelhas africanas levou à morte, na manhã desta segunda-feira, a aposentada Maria Vitória Araújo, de 84 anos, moradora do balneário Ingleses, em Florianópolis. Ela foi atacada na manhã de sexta-feira e socorrida por vizinhos e bombeiros. Levada para a UTI do Hospital Universitário, não resistiu às mais de 700 ferroadas e morreu.

Daniel Rosa, vizinho da aposentada, disse que acordou com gritos e que correu para ver o que estava acontecendo. Ele se deparou com a senhora se debatendo na tentativa de afastar os insetos. Daniel e outros vizinhos não puderam entrar para socorrê-la porque o cão de guarda da casa, da raça rottweiller, solto e enfurecido, também tinha sido picado pelas abelhas.

Maria Vitória ainda tentou se aproximar do portão, mas só deu alguns passos e acabou sentando próximo à piscina, onde ficou, paralisada. Quando finalmente os bombeiros chegaram, uma hora e dez minutos após o primeiro chamado, os vizinhos já tinham conseguido levar a aposentada para dentro de casa, onde desmaiou.

- O pior foi ouvir ela pedindo socorro e não poder fazer nada. Quando abrimos o portão, o cachorro saiu correndo, louco de tantas picadas, e aí pudemos entrar - recordou o vizinho.

Daniel e os outros vizinhos lamentaram a demora do socorro dos bombeiros.

- Demoraram mais de uma hora num percurso que pode ser feito em 30 minutos. Os animais da vizinhança também sofreram com o ataque das abelhas.

Além do rottweiller da vítima, outros três cachorros e cinco gatos morreram em conseqüência das picadas. As primeiras investigações dão conta de que havia uma criação clandestina de abelhas no pátio de uma casa raramente ocupada, mas os responsáveis ainda não foram identificados. "

http://oglobo.globo.com/pais/mat/2006/12/04/286892220.asp


----------



## abrantes (13 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Existe um documentário muito interessante sobre este episódio da fuga das abelhas na década de 50 se eu achar no Youtube coloco aqui.


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2009 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> já tive informações que as phoenix canarensis e a olea europeia se dão bem no sudoeste da inglaterra e irlandainteressante ( essa zona devido á corrente do golfo apresenta um clima invulgarmente quente para a latitude em que situa e é fascinante observar que especies de climas tao quentes se dao lá bem)





Tal como o medronheiro no SW da irlanda:

Há uma ressalva essas especies no meio natural nunca teriam hipotese de competir com as originais e que são os quercus robur e o quercus patraea.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2009 às 14:19)

psm disse:


> Tal como o medronheiro no SW da irlanda:
> 
> Há uma ressalva essas especies no meio natural nunca teriam hipotese de competir com as originais e que são os quercus robur e o quercus patraea.



sim elas nem se reproduzem nessas zonas
de facto acho esquesito as phoenix canariensis sobreviverem com temperaturas tao baixas.....um dia vi um artigo que dizia que toleravam-10Cº como sera que se adaptaram para sobreviver a isso
outra coisa que me fascina é o facto dos pineiros nordicos aguentarem com -50Cº como é que fazem para a seiva nao congelar ou para impedir o crescimento de cristais que rompessem os tecidos.....
a vida é linda sob todas e qualquer forma


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

stormy disse:


> sim elas nem se reproduzem nessas zonas
> de facto acho esquesito as phoenix canariensis sobreviverem com temperaturas tao baixas.....um dia vi um artigo que dizia que toleravam-10Cº como sera que se adaptaram para sobreviver a isso




Aqui na região há várias phoenix canariensis, algumas de grande porte.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2009 às 14:56)

stormy disse:


> já tive informações que as phoenix canarensis e a olea europeia se dão bem no sudoeste da inglaterra e irlandainteressante ( essa zona devido á corrente do golfo apresenta um clima invulgarmente quente para a latitude em que situa e é fascinante observar que especies de climas tao quentes se dao lá bem)




A *olea europaea* não terá grandes dificuldades em suportar os Invernos dessas regiões. O maior problema deve ser o Verão pouco quente e demasiado chuvoso.


----------



## abrantes (20 Fev 2009 às 22:16)

*Descoberta na Amazônia nova espécie de peixe miniatura transparente

Piaba dálmata vive nos Rios Madeira e Purus.
Exemplares encontrados não passam de 20 milímetros de comprimento.*


Uma nova espécie de peixe ornamental que habita os Rios Madeira e Purus foi descoberta pela pesquisadora da Universidade Federal do Amazonas e da Universidade do Estado do Amazonas Cristina Bührnheim.



Por seu tamanho reduzido em comparação a outros peixes do mesmo grupo, a piaba dálmata (Amazonspinther dalmata) é considerada uma miniatura – os exemplares coletados têm em média 17 milímetros e não passam de 20 milímetros de comprimento, quando outras piabas chegam a 60 milímetros.



“A miniaturização é um fenômeno evolutivo que ocorre em vários tipos de animais”, explica Bührneim. A ciência, no entanto, não tem uma explicação definitiva sobre por que certos tipos de animais diminuem de tamanho.



O nome "dálmata" decorre das três manchas pretas que o peixe apresenta. Para Bührnheim, a espécie tem potencial comercial. A publicação da descoberta foi feita em dezembro na revista científica "Neotropical Ichthyology". 






Fonte
http://www.globoamazonia.com/Amazonia/0,,MUL1011696-16052,00.html


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

O Amazonas é o rio mais rico do mundo em biodiversidade.


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2009 às 20:51)

Venho aqui pôr uma especie de fungo que veio da America do norte e que dantes não havia na Europa, e que se gasta rios de dinheiro em fungicidas para o controlar, pois causa a perda de rentabilidade nas vinhas, e morte nos carvalhos(europeus) mais novos, e quando em anos, e em verões quando o são muitos humidos, o OÍDIO (mcrosphaera alphitoides) mutiplica-se de uma forma fenomenal, e os os unicos quercus em que não ataca é o rubra e o palustris que são os originários da America do Norte.

Outro fungo extremamente danoso e mortal importado da Asia, e que atacou e que continua a atacar, é a podridão radicular e do colo(phytophora  cinnamoni) e em que em espécies como o castanheiro o quase destruiu.  Agora e já alguns anos e devido a uma má prática agricola (arroteamento das terras e pisoteio de gado) no Alentejo tem atacado os sobreiros e as azinheiras, pois em tempo de seca as arvores estão mais vuneraveis, sendo assim tem havido uma grande mortandade nestas arvores em especial nos sobreiros.


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2009 às 10:14)

psm disse:


> Venho aqui pôr uma especie de fungo que veio da America do norte e que dantes não havia na Europa, e que se gasta rios de dinheiro em fungicidas para o controlar, pois causa a perda de rentabilidade nas vinhas, e morte nos carvalhos(europeus) mais novos, e quando em anos, e em verões quando o são muitos humidos, o OÍDIO (mcrosphaera alphitoides) mutiplica-se de uma forma fenomenal, e os os unicos quercus em que não ataca é o rubra e o palustris que são os originários da America do Norte.
> 
> Outro fungo extremamente danoso e mortal importado da Asia, e que atacou e que continua a atacar, é a podridão radicular e do colo(phytophora  cinnamoni) e em que em espécies como o castanheiro o quase destruiu.  Agora e já alguns anos e devido a uma má prática agricola (arroteamento das terras e pisoteio de gado) no Alentejo tem atacado os sobreiros e as azinheiras, pois em tempo de seca as arvores estão mais vuneraveis, sendo assim tem havido uma grande mortandade nestas arvores em especial nos sobreiros.



e depois ainda querem cortar sobreiros para fazer habitaçoes ( desnecessarias porque há muitas que podiam ser recuperadas e nao sao)


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

psm disse:


> Venho aqui pôr uma especie de fungo que veio da America do norte e que dantes não havia na Europa, e que se gasta rios de dinheiro em fungicidas para o controlar, pois causa a perda de rentabilidade nas vinhas, e morte nos carvalhos(europeus) mais novos, e quando em anos, e em verões quando o são muitos humidos, o OÍDIO (mcrosphaera alphitoides) mutiplica-se de uma forma fenomenal, e os os unicos quercus em que não ataca é o rubra e o palustris que são os originários da America do Norte.
> 
> Outro fungo extremamente danoso e mortal importado da Asia, e que atacou e que continua a atacar, é a podridão radicular e do colo(phytophora  cinnamoni) e em que em espécies como o castanheiro o quase destruiu.  Agora e já alguns anos e devido a uma má prática agricola (arroteamento das terras e pisoteio de gado) no Alentejo tem atacado os sobreiros e as azinheiras, pois em tempo de seca as arvores estão mais vuneraveis, sendo assim tem havido uma grande mortandade nestas arvores em especial nos sobreiros.




Interessante e obrigado por postares isso aqui.


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2009 às 01:52)

A quantidade de azinheiras e de sobreiros que estão a morrer no Sul do país é assustadora. Mesmo as árvores mais jovens não escapam. Observando a enorme quantidade de árvores mortas em muitos concelhos do Sul penso que já se pode falar numa catástrofe ambiental muito grave. O que está a ser feito para combater a praga pelas autoridades oficiais?


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2009 às 16:01)

Mais uma má notícia... 

Esta saiu hoje no Jornal Público versão online:



> *ICNB apresentará queixa-crime
> Encontrado morto o macho do único casal de águia-imperial que nidificou no país *
> 02.03.2009 - 15h33 Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

Uma noticia muito triste.


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

Estou mais ou menos dentro do mundo da caça, na região Sul, e sei que é prática comum em algumas reservas associativas e turísticas o abate de animais não cinegéticos, especialmente cegonhas, águias e outras aves de rapina e pequenos mamíferos. A situação piorou e tornou-se péssima desde que acabou o regime livre e começaram a proliferar as reservas de caça turística. Por isso não acredito no futuro do lince-ibérico no Algarve e acho que em breve todas as espécies de predadores da região vão estar extintas. É muito difícil resolver este problema, mas também não tem havido vontade política para tal.


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

frederico disse:


> Estou mais ou menos dentro do mundo da caça, na região Sul, e sei que é prática comum em algumas reservas associativas e turísticas o abate de animais não cinegéticos, especialmente cegonhas, águias e outras aves de rapina e pequenos mamíferos. A situação piorou e tornou-se péssima desde que acabou o regime livre e começaram a proliferar as reservas de caça turística. Por isso não acredito no futuro do lince-ibérico no Algarve e acho que em breve todas as espécies de predadores da região vão estar extintas. É muito difícil resolver este problema, mas também não tem havido vontade política para tal.







Infelizmente também sei o que é o mundo da caça, aqui falo pelo o que é as associativas. É o desrespeito de perimetros de segurança das casas, é de o não caçar em pomares, é o respeitar o pôr do sol ,malditas quintas-feiras e domingos que existem em determinada altura do ano.


Quanto à noticia da Aguia real é a cultura civica que ainda se tem em Portugal.

Vê-se um pais pela maneira como se trata os animais e o nosso tem muito a desejar nesse aspecto.

Concordo entre aspas com a caça, pois dá emprego e ainda por cima é o lobby mais poderoso em Portugal por muito que possa parecer estranho, mas tem que haver respeito e educação pelos os outros que não gostam de caça, e que têm as suas herdades e quintas devassadas.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

frederico disse:


> Estou mais ou menos dentro do mundo da caça, na região Sul, e sei que é prática comum em algumas reservas associativas e turísticas o abate de animais não cinegéticos, especialmente cegonhas, águias e outras aves de rapina e pequenos mamíferos. A situação piorou e tornou-se péssima desde que acabou o regime livre e começaram a proliferar as reservas de caça turística. Por isso não acredito no futuro do lince-ibérico no Algarve e acho que em breve todas as espécies de predadores da região vão estar extintas. É muito difícil resolver este problema, mas também não tem havido vontade política para tal.



Não há vontade política porque, infelizmente, a maior parte dos portugueses não tem qualquer interesse por este tipo de problemas.


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 20:05)

Esqueci-me todas as classes sociais caçam, é um desporto sem classes dai ser muito forte este lobby.


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2009 às 23:27)

psm disse:


> Infelizmente também sei o que é o mundo da caça, aqui falo pelo o que é as associativas. É o desrespeito de perimetros de segurança das casas, é de o não caçar em pomares, é o respeitar o pôr do sol ,malditas quintas-feiras e domingos que existem em determinada altura do ano.



Nem me fales....

Ainda este ano assisti a dois caçadores de caçadeira em punho pelo meio das videiras a pouco mais de 100 metros das habitações mais próximas. 

Desrespeito por regras de segurança, desrespeito pela propriedade dos outros e mais aquilo que não se vê... uma vergonha!!!


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

Este é o dia-a-dia  do País onde vivemos. Agora as autoridades vão proceder a uma investigação, vão apurar responsabilidades. E todos sabemos onde vai terminar a investigação. Mas o mais extraordinário é que este crime, porque se trata de um crime, foi cometido já a época venatória tinha acabado. Porque não processar, ou responsabilizar, as entidades gestoras da zona de caça onde se cometeu o crime? Lembro que a águia-imperial, extinta logo após o 25 de Abril pelos mesmos motivos, dava agora os primeiros sinais de recuperação.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Mar 2009 às 15:42)

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1367354&idCanal=2100
ICNB apresentará queixa-crime
Encontrado morto o macho do único casal de águia-imperial que nidificou no país 
02.03.2009 - 15h33 Helena Geraldes
O macho do único casal de águia-imperial Aquila adalberti que nidificou com sucesso em Portugal em 2008 foi encontrado morto na sexta-feira passada com chumbos de caçadeira, na área do Vale do Guadiana. O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade (ICNB) vai apresentar queixa-crime contra incertos.

O corpo da ave, de uma espécie classificada como Criticamente em Perigo, foi encontrado junto ao seu ninho na sexta-feira, na área do Vale do Guadiana, em zona de caça associativa.

A cria já tinha abandonado o ninho e é actualmente autónoma em relação aos pais.

Segundo o ICNB, que já informou o SEPNA da GNR, a necrópsia entretanto realizada revelou que a ave terá morrido entre os dias 21 e 23 de Fevereiro, atingida por chumbos de caçadeira.

O abate desta águia configura uma contra-ordenação ambiental muito grave, em conformidade com o Regime Jurídico da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade, de 24 de Julho de 2008.

Segundo o Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal, deverão existir em Portugal entre dois a cinco casais de águia-imperial. No entanto, no ano passado apenas um conseguiu nidificar e reproduzir-se com sucesso. Os principais factores de ameaça são o envenenamento, a perseguição directa e a perturbação dos locais de nidificação.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Esta é sem duvida uma triste noticia

Na minha opinião, e como caçador que sou acho um pouco injustas algumas criticas aqui feitas à actividade cinegética. Não podem por os caçadores todos no mesmo saco, só por aquilo que alguns fazem... 
Os verdadeiros caçadores amam a natureza e os animais, e são dos mais interressados na preservação dos habitats e das espécies, pois só assim se conseguem continuar uma actividade que tanto gostam. 
Muitas associações de caçadores já fizeram e fazem muito pelas espécies através da criação bebedouros e comedouros muito uteis em tempos de seca, e que não são só utilizados pelas espécies cinigéticas, mas sim por todas. 
Em relação ao chamado "controlo de predadores", realizado em algumas zonas de caça, é uma practica que discordo profundamente. Mas é um facto que para quem investe muito tempo e dinheiro, na preservação de uma especie e depois vê os predadores levarem grande parte fruto do seu trabalho, é por vezes um pouco frustrante. 
Sei por experiência propria que as melhores reservas de caça são provavelmente dos melhores locais para se avistarem águias, raposas, texugos, ginetas e outros predadores, que se não fossem os caçadores não seriam tão abundantes.


Muitas oraganizações ambientalistas são  na minha opinião demasiado extremistas em relação à caça, mas posso garantir que se não fossem os caçadores e suas associações certamente algumas espécies estariam a beira da extinção.


----------



## psm (5 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

MSantos disse:


> Esta é sem duvida uma triste noticia
> 
> Na minha opinião, e como caçador que sou acho um pouco injustas algumas criticas aqui feitas à actividade cinegética. Não podem por os caçadores todos no mesmo saco, só por aquilo que alguns fazem...
> Os verdadeiros caçadores amam a natureza e os animais, e são dos mais interressados na preservação dos habitats e das espécies, pois só assim se conseguem continuar uma actividade que tanto gostam.
> ...






Pois deves ser uma gota no oceano da caça, e posso dizer, o que uma pessoa sofre na pele(meus pais mais os vizinhos) nas malditas quintas-feiras e domingos e feriados, é o que está referido no meu post anterior


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2009 às 01:29)

psm disse:


> Pois deves ser uma gota no oceano da caça, e posso dizer, o que uma pessoa sofre na pele(meus pais mais os vizinhos) nas malditas quintas-feiras e domingos e feriados, é o que está referido no meu post anterior



Conheço também um caso desses.
É de facto vergonhoso.
Penso que a caça devia ser só para alguns, embora não goste lá muito de caça ( apenas a que serve para sobreviver).


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Filme da águia imperial ibérica a interagir com o lince-ibérico ( não sei se foi montagem ou não...)


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:32)

Sei que no passado houve um biólogo, o Félix Rodrigues de la Fuente, responsável por uns documentários sobre a fauna espanhola que muito sensiblizaram os espanhóis para a protecção do  seu património ambiental. Nunca vi nada do género em Portugal. Em vez de telenovelas e concursos estúpidos, a RTP bem que podia fazer uma coisa do género no nosso país.


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2009 às 06:28)

frederico disse:


> Sei que no passado houve um biólogo, o Félix Rodrigues de la Fuente, responsável por uns documentários sobre a fauna espanhola que muito sensiblizaram os espanhóis para a protecção do  seu património ambiental. Nunca vi nada do género em Portugal. Em vez de telenovelas e concursos estúpidos, a RTP bem que podia fazer uma coisa do género no nosso país.





Era dos melhores documentários que a tv tinha sobre fauna, e foi a partir de ver esses documentários, que me interessei por tudo o que seja ambiente,  infelizmente a coleção de livros que tenho sobre ele a documentar a fauna na peninsula ibérica está imcompleta.


----------



## frederico (22 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

Hoje a mata da Albergaria esteve em iminente perigo de desaparecer do mapa devido a um enorme incêndio que assolou a região do PNPG. Só que segundo o jornal Público, o incêndio foi identificado às 6h45, ou seja, de madrugada, o que nos leva a concluir que a probabilidade de mão criminosa é elevadíssima.



Se um dos grandes problemas de criminalidade da Colômbia é o tráfico de droga, do Paquistão o terrorismo islâmico, de Espanha a violência doméstica e os países de Leste o tráfico humano, arrisco-me a dizer que neste momento os incêndios florestais são o grande crime que caracteriza o nosso povo.


Importa salientar que só nesta década o património ambiental perdido é incálculável. Ardeu grande parte do Caldeirão, do pinhal interior da região Centro, ardeu a Serra da Estrela, Montezinho, Gerês, ardeu a mata do Pontal (Faro), entre tantos outros locais de valor inquestionável.


Quais as razões que levam os incendiários a agir?


----------



## Loureso (22 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Olá frederico 


frederico disse:


> Hoje a mata da Albergaria esteve em iminente perigo de desaparecer do mapa devido a um enorme incêndio que assolou a região do PNPG. Só que segundo o jornal Público, o incêndio foi identificado às 6h45, ou seja, de madrugada, o que nos leva a concluir que a probabilidade de mão criminosa é elevadíssima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já vi uma reportagem em que um ex-presidiário por este motivo, declarou descaradamente ou então era louco, que sentia prazer ao ver um incêndio florestal e que não colocava de parte a sua reincidência por causar novos incêndios!
Dito isto, que mais há a dizer? 
O mundo anda louco, não façam pouco!


----------



## Kodiak (23 Mar 2009 às 01:21)

A Mata de Albergaria não esteve em perigo iminente de desaparecer. Seria muito difícil desaparecer dada a área abrangida e o facto de muitas das suas parcelas apresentarem um grau muito auto de humidade.
Independentemente desta questão a Mata continuava a arder hoje ao príncípio da noite. 
Sobre as consequências deste fogo creio que não serão piores que as verificadas nos último incêndios das décadas de setenta e oitenta. A Mata tem uma enorme capacidade de regeneração. Já vi parcelas ardidas que recuperaram em quatro ou cinco anos. A grande questão é que estamos ainda no mês de Março e o Verão ainda nem começou. E depois, tempo seco e eleições não são uma boa combinação.
Sobre as causas atrevo-me a dizer que, neste caso, partiu de uma queimada propositada efectuada um a dois dias antes. 
Mas existem muitas outras motivações: queimadas  que se descontrolam, vinganças, provocações, necessidade de ver a "terrinha" surgir nas notícias do jornal diário ou na televisão, fogueiras, piromania, foguetório etc, já para não falar de certos negócios, nas áreas da silvicultura e equipamentos.
Não creio que o povo português seja pirómano, antes pelo contrário. A questão é que basta uma pequena percentagem de pessoas mal intencionadas para por em causa todo, ou parte, do nosso património colectivo.
E depois somos um povo de brandos costumes, desleixado, conformado. Indignados, assistimos pela televisão, à destruição das nossas florestas. Mas somos incapazes de protestar colectivamente. Finalmente, temos a Justiça que temos. Os incendiários são libertados, ou porque nada se prova, ou porque são vítimas da sociedade.


----------



## psm (24 Mar 2009 às 08:39)

Kodiak disse:


> A Mata de Albergaria não esteve em perigo iminente de desaparecer. Seria muito difícil desaparecer dada a área abrangida e o facto de muitas das suas parcelas apresentarem um grau muito auto de humidade.
> Independentemente desta questão a Mata continuava a arder hoje ao príncípio da noite.
> Sobre as consequências deste fogo creio que não serão piores que as verificadas nos último incêndios das décadas de setenta e oitenta. A Mata tem uma enorme capacidade de regeneração. Já vi parcelas ardidas que recuperaram em quatro ou cinco anos. A grande questão é que estamos ainda no mês de Março e o Verão ainda nem começou. E depois, tempo seco e eleições não são uma boa combinação.
> Sobre as causas atrevo-me a dizer que, neste caso, partiu de uma queimada propositada efectuada um a dois dias antes.
> ...






Do que pouco sei deste parque, é que havia grandes divergencias entre o antigo director do parque e a população, isto foi o que li no jornal publico. Estou a levantar uma suspeita sem fundamento, mas que é estranho lá isso é nestes incendios pois não há nenhum interesse material por detrás neste parque e nesta parte a arder.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

frederico disse:


> Sei que no passado houve um biólogo, o Félix Rodrigues de la Fuente, responsável por uns documentários sobre a fauna espanhola que muito sensiblizaram os espanhóis para a protecção do  seu património ambiental. Nunca vi nada do género em Portugal. Em vez de telenovelas e concursos estúpidos, a RTP bem que podia fazer uma coisa do género no nosso país.




Eu tenho a coleção completa de documentários em VHS 
São muito interessantes, pois estão centrados quase só na fauna da Peninsula Ibérica.

Infelizmente Félix Rodrigues de la Fuente já não está entre nós


----------



## Kodiak (24 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

Os habitantes das montanhas do Norte e em particular do Noroeste acreditam na renovação "eterna" das pastagens pelo fogo. Daí a origem da maioria dos incêndios. Para além disso usam o fogo para dar largas a vinganças e como represália. É um hábito criminoso e detestável. Mas é uma realidade dificil de ultrapassar. Nestes casos, e no caso presente, a solução ideal seria ter uma equipa permanente bem preparada (helitransportada) para proceder rapidamente à extinção do foco inicial. Por outro lado seria desejável que a Justiça funcionasse. Como nada disto existe assistimos permanentemente e perante a indiferença da maioria à destruição do nosso património natural, que em alguns casos levou séculos a evoluir. 
Gasta-se muito dinheiro com a manutenção do exército, da marinha e da aviação. Compram-se aviões, helicópteros e submarinos. Mas nem ao menos existe um esforço para colocar esses meios à disposição da sociedade civil.
Abro aqui duas excepções: o SEPNA, Serviço de Protecção da Natureza, da GNR, e os sapadores, também, da GNR, altamente treinados e disciplinados no combate aos fogos florestais.
Quanto a divergências é natural que as haja. Nas questões do ambiente e da conservação da natureza é dificil por vezes chegar a um acordo, sobretudo nestes tempos, quando os caciques locais misturam os interesses partidários  com os interesses particulares.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

O combate, por si só, não me parece que seja a solução. Nas últimas décadas tem aumentado imenso a despesa com o combate a incêndios e a área ardida não parou de crescer.
Estes pequenos incêndios, ao provocarem alguma descontinuidade no coberto vegetal, até poderão servir para evitar maiores catástrofes nos meses de Verão. Claro que seria preferível que todo esse processo fosse controlado.


----------



## frederico (25 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

Algumas causas de incêndios no Algarve:



- pastores: acreditam que o pasto nasce mais viçoso após um incêndio e que o fogo ajuda a fertilizar os solos;

- interesses cinegéticos: alguns caçadores poderão atear fogos por vingança, ou por não terem sido incluídos numa reserva de caça associativa, ou então por um proprietário não ter permitido que algum dos seus terrenos fosse integrado numa reserva de caça;  

- interesses imobiliários e turísticos;

- queimadas para limpeza do mato;

- destruição de lixo: até há pouco tempo atrás não existia recolha de lixo na maior parte das aldeias da serra algarvia. O lixo era acumulado num terreno próximo das habitações e depois ao fim de algumas semanas queimado. Actualmente, mesmo existindo recolha regular de lixo, esta prática manteve-se, sendo perigosa quando efectuada nos meses mais quentes próximo de zonas com mato. Surpreendemente, ainda vejo esta prática cá nos arredores do Porto, mesmo em áreas quase dentro da cidade!

- vinganças de índole pessoal (heranças, por exemplo).


----------



## psm (25 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

frederico disse:


> Algumas causas de incêndios no Algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O ponto 2 era o contrario na associativa onde moram os meus pais. Era o não deixar cultivar terrenos com aveia para as predizes andarem a comer(proprietarios já velhos não queriam que andasse alguem lá nas terras deles) e num ano houve 5 incendios a partir dai nunca mais houve incendios.


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2009 às 20:54)

Nasceram mais 3 linces-ibéricos em cativeiro. 

http://bicharada.net/animais/noticias.php?nid=917


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

belem disse:


> Nasceram mais 3 linces-ibéricos em cativeiro.
> 
> http://bicharada.net/animais/noticias.php?nid=917



Uma excelente noticia


----------



## Kodiak (25 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Por si só o combate não chega, mas é fundamental sobretudo se for rápido. Nos últimos anos gastou-se muito dinheiro, mas algum dele tem sido bem aplicado. Refiro-me, sobretudo,  às brigadas de sapadores da GNR. Os membros da GNR são disciplinados. não vacilam no ataque ao fogo e sabem o que fazem, ao contrário dos voluntários, que por vezes só atrapalham.
Este fogo do Gerês, em Albergaria, não foi um fogo pequeno. O fogo percorreu cerca de 500 hectares da reserva biogenética. Mas não foi um drama. A maioria das áreas estava revestida por carvalhal maduro, ou faial. O faial (o coberto arbóreo) não foi danificado em nenhum local. Quanto ao carvalhal aguentou-se também muito bem e vai recuperar em poucos anos. Arderam tambem áreas de urzal e o incêndio tocou a vegetação de muitas escarpas graníticas.
Isto para dizer que para além de um combate pronto é necessário que se invista na prevenção e a prevenção passa sobretudo pela utilização de espécies autóctones nas florestas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

Kodiak disse:


> Isto para dizer que para além de um combate pronto é necessário que se invista na prevenção e a prevenção passa sobretudo pela utilização de espécies autóctones nas florestas.



É um tema que me causa alguma revolta.
Custa-me a crer que em Portugal tenhamos sempre mais área ardida que, por exemplo, Espanha. Um pais 5 vezes maior que o nosso, e com um clima e vegetação tão propícios a incêndios quanto os nossos.

Terão eles mais meios preventivos que nós?
Não creio.
Acho que é tudo uma questão de educação e respeito pela natureza que nos rodeia. Falta essa educação a quem todos os anos queima por queimar.
Falha a punição e o castigo que simplesmente não existem.
E gastam-se milhões em prevenir, algo que sem educação, está condenado à partida.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

AnDré disse:


> É um tema que me causa alguma revolta.
> Custa-me a crer que em Portugal tenhamos sempre mais área ardida que, por exemplo, Espanha. Um pais 5 vezes maior que o nosso, e com um clima e vegetação tão propícios a incêndios quanto os nossos.
> 
> Terão eles mais meios preventivos que nós?
> ...



Por falar em castigo.



> A justiça espanhola condena o autor do incêndio, habitualmente residente em Madrid mas com segunda habitação em Rihonor, ao pagamento de uma indemnização milionária à Junta de Castela e Leão de mais de 1 milhão de euros como única forma de evitar a prisão.



http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kodiak (26 Mar 2009 às 01:06)

Os galegos e os asturianos, e de uma forma geral os espanhóis do noroeste, têm os mesmos hábitos culturais dos portugueses, no que diz respeito ao uso do fogo. São hábitos com séculos e séculos. São detestáveis e revoltantes porque levam à destruição do património. Vale a pena comparar no "rapidfire" a ocorrência de fogos na Peninsula Ibérica em determinadas épocas. O padrão repete-se; fogos no noroeste português, na Galiza e nas Astúrias, ligados também à acumulação de combustível na floresta (muita humidade...muita vegetação).  Acontece que em Espanha não são tão condescendentes e os meios de combate são mais eficazes.
Independentemente desta questão a melhor aposta passa, sem dúvida, pela educação (para além da transformação da nossa da floresta). Mas como os resultados só são visíveis a longo prazo, o problema nunca é colocado na agenda dos governantes, mais interessados no imediato.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2009 às 12:12)

Não me parece que no passado tenha havido tantos problemas com incêndios como existem nos dias de hoje. Actualmente temos, na maior parte do território, mais vegetação e menos pessoas, factores que têm potenciado a ocorrência de grandes incêndios.

Relativamente aos meios, é só ver os exemplos da Califórnia ou da Austrália, quando os incêndios são em tão grande número e atingem uma determinada dimensão, por mais meios que existam nunca são suficientes.


----------



## Kodiak (26 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Depende de que passado estamos a falar. Finais do século dezanove, quando os serviços florestais iniciaram a plantação dos baldios com pinheiro bravo? Meados do século vinte? Décadas de sessenta e setenta do século vinte? Neste último período de facto o território ardia bastante menos, cerca de 16000 hectares ao ano, se não estou em enganado, que passaram a mais de 100000 ao ano após 1974. Neste caso as razões são fáceis de adivinhar: início do desmantelamento da estrutura dos Serviços Florestais e diminuição da autoridade do Estado.
Relativamente ao coberto vegetal, à área florestada, depende também da época. Se estamos a falar do periodo anterior a meados/final do século vinte o coberto vegetal era bem menor. Por essa altura a maioria da floresta autóctone já tinha desaparecido, por força dos fogos e pela exploração da madeira, e as nossas montanhas eram uma verdadeira ruína. Bem ou mal (e eu considero que houve erros mas também houve coisas bem feitas) foram os florestais que iniciaram as plantações que resistiram até 1974.
Finalmente não percebo porque é que o abandono do território potencia os incêndios. Tenho muitas dúvidas quanto a este assunto.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

Kodiak disse:


> .
> Finalmente não percebo porque é que o abandono do território potencia os incêndios. Tenho muitas dúvidas quanto a este assunto.



Antigas áreas de exploração agrícola ou pecuária estão agora cobertas por vegetação e nem sempre com as espécies que mais se adequam ao nosso clima. 
Seja por acção criminosa, incúria ou causa natural, num clima como o nosso os fogos florestais acabam por ocorrer. Temos assim reunidos alguns dos principais ingredientes para um grande incêndio: desordenamento do território, grande quantidade de combustível e condições meteorológicas favoráveis.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Mar 2009 às 00:53)

Se existem antigas explorações agrícolas ou pecuárias com espécies estranhas é porque foram lá colocadas. A política florestal portuguesa é uma política errada. Continuam-se a plantar grandes áreas de espécies exóticas como o eucalipto e o resultado são os grandes incêndios florestais.
Nos tempos de hoje é impossível ter um coberto vegetal baseado unicamente em espécies autóctones. Mas é possivel praticar uma silvicultura diferente. A chamada floresta compartimentada é a meu ver a mais acertada porque satisfaz os produtores florestais e ao mesmo tempo os ambientalistas. E é um tipo de floresta que evita os grandes incêndios florestais.
Relativamente à desertificação humana do território, conheço uma aldeia que foi riscada do mapa há mais de cinquenta anos. Os habitantes viviam da pastorícia e os incêndios eram frequentes. Depois do abandono os carvalhais começaram a expandir-se e cobrem hoje alguns vales e colinas com uma densidade de corço nunca vista. E não é exemplo único.


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2009 às 08:42)

Kodiak disse:


> Se existem antigas explorações agrícolas ou pecuárias com espécies estranhas é porque foram lá colocadas. A política florestal portuguesa é uma política errada. Continuam-se a plantar grandes áreas de espécies exóticas como o eucalipto e o resultado são os grandes incêndios florestais.
> Nos tempos de hoje é impossível ter um coberto vegetal baseado unicamente em espécies autóctones. Mas é possivel praticar uma silvicultura diferente. A chamada floresta compartimentada é a meu ver a mais acertada porque satisfaz os produtores florestais e ao mesmo tempo os ambientalistas. E é um tipo de floresta que evita os grandes incêndios florestais.
> Relativamente à desertificação humana do território, conheço uma aldeia que foi riscada do mapa há mais de cinquenta anos. Os habitantes viviam da pastorícia e os incêndios eram frequentes. Depois do abandono os carvalhais começaram a expandir-se e cobrem hoje alguns vales e colinas com uma densidade de corço nunca vista. E não é exemplo único.







Sim é verdade está acontecer muito no interior de Portugal esse avanço do carvalho negral, e está a ser incentivado tambem por um programa que existe da DGF com fundos da CE para sua expansão.
 Quanto aos outros carvalhos com a logica exepção do sobreiro e azinheira, está-se verificar uma  pequena expanção do cerquinho. Conheço um local perto de Sintra em que se vê todos os estados de crescimento do carvalho cerquinho, e que está ocupar terras abandonadas pela agricultura, essa zona fica na Cabrela perto de Montelevar e tem aproximadamente uns 40 hectares em encosta. Este local ao nivel de biodiversidade é um paraiso,  não contando numa outra encosta oposta aquela que menciono, haver um carrascal quase arboreo que não deve arder à mais de 50 anos.
Felizmente em Cascais a camara está a fazer plantações na encosta sul da serra de Sintra pela Cascais Natura, mas para quem perceba um pouco de engª florestal, ao plantar estas especies irão estar muito dependente das condições meteorologicas, para que vinguem.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Sim, as áreas de carvalho negral estão a aumentar em alguns locais do interior, concretamente em Trás-os-Montes. Mas no caso da aldeia que desapareceu (e não só) os carvalhais em expansão são de carvalho-alvarinho Quercus robur, com todo o seu elenco florístico. E essa é a parte mais interessante porque o carvalhal parece evoluir para uma etapa climácica.


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Antes dos incêndios de 2004 havia em vários locais das serranias algarvias uma grande regeneração nos terrenos agrícolas abandonados, com o crescimento e formação de pequenos bosques de azinheira, sobreiro e medronheiro, e galerias ripícoloas com freixeiros e choupos. Para além disso, agora a serra está a voltar a ser cultivada com trigo, por causa das reservas de caça. O problema é que os solos são de xisto-grauvaque e muito inclinado, por isso o pouco solo que se regenerou após as campanhas dos trigo vai desaparecer nos próximos anos...


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2009 às 03:50)

Kodiak disse:


> Sim, as áreas de carvalho negral estão a aumentar em alguns locais do interior, concretamente em Trás-os-Montes. Mas no caso da aldeia que desapareceu (e não só) os carvalhais em expansão são de carvalho-alvarinho Quercus robur, com todo o seu elenco florístico. E essa é a parte mais interessante porque o carvalhal parece evoluir para uma etapa climácica.



Sim e curiosamente, alguns carvalhais que para aí caminham (etapa climácica) começaram por crescer à sombra dos pinheiros e eucaliptos.
Felizmente essa regeneração tem sido possível, mesmo por caminhos inesperados.
Em algumas partes, as formações vegetais nativas resultantes de desflorestação como o maquis ou o esteval/urzal/tojal, também fornecem sombra, nutrientes e mais humidade, a  pequenos carvalhos de várias espécies.
Aves, como o gaio, são notáveis dispersores.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

belem disse:


> Sim e curiosamente, alguns carvalhais que para aí caminham (etapa climácica) começaram por crescer à sombra dos pinheiros e eucaliptos.
> Felizmente essa regeneração tem sido possível, mesmo por caminhos inesperados.
> Em algumas partes, as formações vegetais nativas resultantes de desflorestação como o maquis ou o esteval/urzal/tojal, também fornecem sombra, nutrientes e mais humidade, a  pequenos carvalhos de várias espécies.
> Aves, como o gaio, são notáveis dispersores.



muito interessante


----------



## psm (30 Mar 2009 às 06:37)

belem disse:


> Sim e curiosamente, alguns carvalhais que para aí caminham (etapa climácica) começaram por crescer à sombra dos pinheiros e eucaliptos.
> Felizmente essa regeneração tem sido possível, mesmo por caminhos inesperados.
> Em algumas partes, as formações vegetais nativas resultantes de desflorestação como o maquis ou o esteval/urzal/tojal, também fornecem sombra, nutrientes e mais humidade, a  pequenos carvalhos de várias espécies.
> Aves, como o gaio, são notáveis dispersores.





Não eram só os gaios que são os mestres na dispersão de bolotas, mas era antigamente e antes de serem extintos, os esquilos.


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2009 às 08:52)

psm disse:


> Não eram só os gaios que são os mestres na dispersão de bolotas, mas era antigamente e antes de serem extintos, os esquilos.



Mas os esquilos já voltaram, certo?


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

psm disse:


> Não eram só os gaios que são os mestres na dispersão de bolotas, mas era antigamente e antes de serem extintos, os esquilos.




Eu sei que sim, apenas mencionei os mais importantes, na actualidade.


----------



## Kodiak (30 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

Os maiores dispersores são os homens, infelizmente. Mas falando deste assunto há um caso muito interessante, a relação entre o teixo e uma série de espécies animais. O teixo todo ele é venenoso, excepto nos frutos, adocicados e de uma intensa coloração vermelha. No fim do Verão os frutos fazem parte da dieta alimentar de melros, tordos, fuinhas e principalmente martas. A semente é altamente venenosa mas com é muito dura não é digerida e é expelida junto com os dejectos, normalmente longe do local onde o fruto foi consumido. E o mais interessante é que as sementes "tratadas" no intestino germinam mais rapidamente e têm uma percentagem de sucesso superior. Há anos recolhi cerca de duas centena de sementes de teixo, tratadas (de dejectos de marta e fuinha) e não tratadas. Consegui uma percentagem de mais de vinte por cento e alguns teixos nasceram precocemente (na Primavera seguinte). Ou seja o "venenoso" teixo dá de comer a uma série de espécies e as espécies "agradecem" propagando-o.


----------



## Kodiak (30 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

É normal que os carvalhos cresçam à sombra de pinheiros e eucaliptos. São espécies nativas. Em qualquer pinhal do Minho, por exemplo, é frequente observarem-se pequenos carvalhos a surgirem do nada (é provável que as bolotas tenham sido deixadas pelos gaios).  Se por hipótese deixarmos o pinhal desenvolver-se normalmente, até os pinheiros definharem, o meio transformar-se-á, com o tempo, num carvalhal. O que acontece é que os produtores florestais cortam os pequenos carvalhos, para dar espaço aos pinheiros.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2009 às 03:08)

Kodiak disse:


> Os maiores dispersores são os homens, infelizmente. Mas falando deste assunto há um caso muito interessante, a relação entre o teixo e uma série de espécies animais. O teixo todo ele é venenoso, excepto nos frutos, adocicados e de uma intensa coloração vermelha. No fim do Verão os frutos fazem parte da dieta alimentar de melros, tordos, fuinhas e principalmente martas. A semente é altamente venenosa mas com é muito dura não é digerida e é expelida junto com os dejectos, normalmente longe do local onde o fruto foi consumido. E o mais interessante é que as sementes "tratadas" no intestino germinam mais rapidamente e têm uma percentagem de sucesso superior. Há anos recolhi cerca de duas centena de sementes de teixo, tratadas (de dejectos de marta e fuinha) e não tratadas. Consegui uma percentagem de mais de vinte por cento e alguns teixos nasceram precocemente (na Primavera seguinte). Ou seja o "venenoso" teixo dá de comer a uma série de espécies e as espécies "agradecem" propagando-o.



Mencionava dispersores naturais...
O Homem estava fora dos meus parâmetros. lol


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 08:30)

Kodiak disse:


> É normal que os carvalhos cresçam à sombra de pinheiros e eucaliptos. São espécies nativas. Em qualquer pinhal do Minho, por exemplo, é frequente observarem-se pequenos carvalhos a surgirem do nada (é provável que as bolotas tenham sido deixadas pelos gaios).  Se por hipótese deixarmos o pinhal desenvolver-se normalmente, até os pinheiros definharem, o meio transformar-se-á, com o tempo, num carvalhal. O que acontece é que os produtores florestais cortam os pequenos carvalhos, para dar espaço aos pinheiros.



é de facto muito triste os homens matarem os pequenos carvalhosmas tambem num pinhal abandonado os pinheiros nao desaparecem assim tao facilmente pois eles reproduzem-se com grande facilidade estado o solo de pinhais como o da lagoa de sto andre cobertos de pinheiros juvenis
na lagoa de sto andre tambem há cedros "selvagens" ( aqueles que por vezes aparecem nos cemiterios altos e finos) penso que foram introduzidos e agora veem-se bastantes e alguns deles juvenis ( nesta fase assemelham-se a pinheiros).
é verdade tambem que na lagoa aparecem por vezes sobreiros e azinheiras no meio do pinhal mas sao relativamente poucos sendo que adultos há mesmo muito poucos e os juvenis acabam mortos quando o pinhal é limpo


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2009 às 21:05)

stormy disse:


> é de facto muito triste os homens matarem os pequenos carvalhosmas tambem num pinhal abandonado os pinheiros nao desaparecem assim tao facilmente pois eles reproduzem-se com grande facilidade estado o solo de pinhais como o da lagoa de sto andre cobertos de pinheiros juvenis
> na lagoa de sto andre tambem há *cedros "selvagens"* ( aqueles que por vezes aparecem nos cemiterios *altos e finos*) penso que foram introduzidos e agora veem-se bastantes e alguns deles juvenis ( nesta fase assemelham-se a pinheiros).
> é verdade tambem que na lagoa aparecem por vezes sobreiros e azinheiras no meio do pinhal mas sao relativamente poucos sendo que adultos há mesmo muito poucos e os juvenis acabam mortos quando o pinhal é limpo



Não são cedros são ciprestes


----------



## Kodiak (31 Mar 2009 às 21:05)

Bem, mas é um facto que em condições normais se deixarmos um habitat evoluir sem a intervenção humana as espécies autóctones acabarão por vencer, pelo menos no caso dos carvalhais frente aos pinhais. E a prova disso são esses tais sobreiros e azinheiras da lagoa de Santo André que só não vingam porque não os deixam. É claro que existem excepções como algumas espécies de acácias que tudo "devoram", tudo vencem.


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

MSantos disse:


> Não são cedros são ciprestes




Há uma espécie de ciprestres autócne do litoral alentejano, que na realidade é mais um arbusto e não uma árvore.


----------



## psm (1 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Responder a esta temática dos cedros ou não cedros

Existe o ciprestecomum que tem a designação cientifica de cupressus sempervirens é do Mediterraneo este ou central e Ásia menor e é uma especie exotica.

Quanto ao "cedro" do alentejo não é mais que a sabina da praia de nome cientifico juniperos phoenicea e é autoctone.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

psm disse:


> Responder a esta temática dos cedros ou não cedros
> 
> Existe o ciprestecomum que tem a designação cientifica de cupressus sempervirens é do Mediterraneo este ou central e Ásia menor e é uma especie exotica.
> 
> Quanto ao "cedro" do alentejo não é mais que a sabina da praia de nome cientifico juniperos phoenicea e é autoctone.



Exacto e a sabina da praia também é mediterrânica na sua origem.
Embora chegue a crescer até nas montanhas da Arábia Saudita.

Queria só enaltecer um aspecto.
As Câmaras e alguns silvicultores por vezes mandam «limpar» pinhais e matas mistas por causa dos incêndios  e por vezes o resultado disso é o corte de espécies nativas importantes que até têm um efeito protector em relação ao fogo.
Sobretudo as espécies de carvalhos, deveriam ver o seu corte limitado a casos extremos apenas.
O corte deve ser selectivo e não indiscriminado.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

belem disse:


> Exacto e a sabina da praia também é mediterrânica na sua origem.
> Embora chegue a crescer até nas montanhas da Arábia Saudita.
> 
> Queria só enaltecer um aspecto.
> ...



esses cedros sao arbustivos , quando digo que sao altos e finos quero dizer que teem  até 3m de altura e 1-2m de diametro
na zona da serra de grandola há uma grande floresta de sobreiros e pinheiros mas alguns sobreiros estao a morrer
tambem sei que o nematode só ataca o pinheiro bravo sendo que o manso, tipico do litoral a sul do cabo raso, é poupado......penso que o facto dos pinheiros bravos morrerem pode ser bom para a regiao sul já que o pinheiro bravo foi introduzido nessa zona e ocupa muito espaço aos sobreiros e etc.....o que acham?
já agora, em portugal plantam-se só eucalyptus globus ou mais sub-especies?
boas


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

stormy disse:


> esses cedros sao arbustivos , quando digo que sao altos e finos quero dizer que teem  até 3m de altura e 1-2m de diametro
> na zona da serra de grandola há uma grande floresta de sobreiros e pinheiros mas alguns sobreiros estao a morrer
> tambem sei que o nematode só ataca o pinheiro bravo sendo que o manso, tipico do litoral a sul do cabo raso, é poupado......penso que o facto dos pinheiros bravos morrerem pode ser bom para a regiao sul já que o pinheiro bravo foi introduzido nessa zona e ocupa muito espaço aos sobreiros e etc.....o que acham?
> já agora, em portugal plantam-se só eucalyptus globus ou mais sub-especies?
> boas



Existem mais espécies, sim.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 21:05)

belem disse:


> Existem mais espécies, sim.



quais? camaldulensis, grandis,etc


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2009 às 22:00)

stormy disse:


> quais? camaldulensis, grandis,etc



Sim, entre outros.
Agora aqui não tenho a lista.
Em Sintra, por exemplo, vês eucaliptos de diferentes espécies.


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2009 às 00:17)

Ribeira do Beliche na Serra do Caldeirão, perto da aldeia dos Cintados, concelho de Tavira, em 2003, antes dos grandes incêndios de 2004. Ao fundo, observar um pequeno bosque de azinheiras já bem desenvolvido, e um pequeno freixeiro do lado direito, atrás da alfarrobeira. A ribeira possuía boas populações de várias espécies ameaçadas, nomeadamente saramugo e cágado-de-carapaça-estriada. Nas encostas havia muitos bosques de azinheira num estadio ecológico avançado, e nas margens havia vários exemplares de freixeiro de grande porte. A população de anfíbios também era considerável (sapos, rãs e salamandras). É uma região muito isolada e com solos ainda bem conservados. No inverno, nas encostes umbrias do montes, os solos nos bosquetes de azinheira e medronheiro ficavam completamente cobertos de musgos e líquenes!


----------



## belem (8 Abr 2009 às 00:46)

Excelente testemunho. Mas agora deixaste-me curioso...
Então e após o incêndio, tendo em conta a actualidade, qual o rescaldo?
A ribeira tem água e ainda dá guarida a esses animais? E a flora como está escalonada? As árvores maiores sobreviveram ou não?


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2009 às 01:02)

A montante da aldeia dos Cintados ainda há alguns bosquetes de azinheira com alguns exemplares interessantes, pois essa zona não foi afectada pelos incêndios, bem como nas encostas de alguns afluentes. Os freixeiros de grande porte desapareceram. Entre a aldeia dos Cintados e do Pego dos Negros havia alguns núcleos de medronheiro que também desapareceram. Neste momento estão muitas azinheiras a morrer. A jusante da aldeia dos Cintados os bosques de azinheira e os sobreiros desapareceram, e há muita erosão nos solos. Há três ou quatro anos que não faço uma caminhada dentro de água na ribeira, portanto não sei como está a população de cágado-de-carapaça-estriada e de saramugo, bem como de outros anfíbios. Só tenho passado de carro na zona, a última vez foi em Dezembro do ano passado. Este ano a ribeira já deve ter o caudal interrompido em diversos pontos, já que com excepção de Janeiro a precipitação tem sido muito escassa. Mas num ano de precipitação normal o caudal aguenta de Outubro até ao final de Maio/início de Junho, e em muitas áreas de maior profundidade e antigos açudes a água permanece até ao Outono seguinte. Essas pequenas poças denominam pegos, e são essenciais para a fauna, especialmente para o saramugo. Infelizmente, nos últimos anos os agricultores começaram a utilizar motores de rega que consomem a água dos pegos, extinguindo-os logo no final da Primavera, o que poderá aumentar o risco de extinção do saramugo ou do cágado-de-carapaça estriada. Também havia muitas cobras-de-água, mas na altura não soube identificar a espécie.


PS: nesta aldeia há relatos de existência do lobo há muitas décadas atrás (mais de 50/60 anos).


----------



## belem (8 Abr 2009 às 01:16)

frederico disse:


> A montante da aldeia dos Cintados ainda há alguns bosquetes de azinheira com alguns exemplares interessantes, pois essa zona não foi afectada pelos incêndios, bem como nas encostas de alguns afluentes. Os freixeiros de grande porte desapareceram. Entre a aldeia dos Cintados e do Pego dos Negros havia alguns núcleos de medronheiro que também desapareceram. Neste momento estão muitas azinheiras a morrer. A jusante da aldeia dos Cintados os bosques de azinheira e os sobreiros desapareceram, e há muita erosão nos solos. Há três ou quatro anos que não faço uma caminhada dentro de água na ribeira, portanto não sei como está a população de cágado-de-carapaça-estriada e de saramugo, bem como de outros anfíbios. Só tenho passado de carro na zona, a última vez foi em Dezembro do ano passado. Este ano a ribeira já deve ter o caudal interrompido em diversos pontos, já que com excepção de Janeiro a precipitação tem sido muito escassa. Mas num ano de precipitação normal o caudal aguenta de Outubro até ao final de Maio/início de Junho, e em muitas áreas de maior profundidade e antigos açudes a água permanece até ao Outono seguinte. Essas pequenas poças denominam pegos, e são essenciais para a fauna, especialmente para o saramugo. Infelizmente, nos últimos anos os agricultores começaram a utilizar motores de rega que consomem a água dos pegos, extinguindo-os logo no final da Primavera, o que poderá aumentar o risco de extinção do saramugo ou do cágado-de-carapaça estriada. Também havia muitas cobras-de-água, mas na altura não soube identificar a espécie.
> 
> 
> PS: nesta aldeia há relatos de existência do lobo há muitas décadas atrás (mais de 50/60 anos).



Tens aí espécies com interesse proteccionista.
O saramugo, por exemplo:

http://gomestorres.blogspot.com/2007/10/o-que-um-saramugo.html

O cágado de carapaça estriada:

http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=6710&iLingua=1

Essa zona tem algum estatuto de conservação?


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2009 às 01:33)

Não sei se está incluída na Reserva Ecológica Nacional. 

Outro problema grave que começou há cerca de 7,8 anos foi a extracção de areias e cascalhos. As máquinas destruíam os pequenos freixeiros e a outra vegetação ripícola, para além de outros possíveis efeitos na fauna. Para além disso, há projectos para uma ou duas novas barragens na zona da aldeia dos Cintados, o que poderia por em causa a população de saramugo.

Mas já se justificava a existência de 4 novas reservas naturais das seguintes ribeiras: Vascão, Foupana, Odeleite e Beliche. As acções a promover seriam a recuperação dos bosquetes de azinheira e sobreiro que ainda existam, a interdição da caça, a recuperação da vegetação ripícola e a proibição da captação de água tendo em vista a preservação do saramugo e do cágado-de-carapaça-estriada. 

Não nos podemos esquecer que estas ribeiras poderão funcionar como corredores ecológicos para o lince, caso este venha a ser reintroduzido.

Já agora, nas serranias do sotavento algarvio foram feitas mega plantações de pinheiro-manso. Um dos pretextos foi que os solos se encontravam muito erodidos e que não se encontravam adequados para a plantação de Quercus. Mas a verdade é que em muitas encostas extramamente erodidas estão a surgir azinheiras! Seria também interessante que a reflorestação fosse feita de outra foma, identificando os bosquetes já existentes, e interligar esses bosquetes utilizando vegetação autócne, para que dentr de algumas décadas tivessemos já bosques de grandes dimensões.


----------



## belem (8 Abr 2009 às 01:54)

frederico disse:


> Não sei se está incluída na Reserva Ecológica Nacional.
> 
> Outro problema grave que começou há cerca de 7,8 anos foi a extracção de areias e cascalhos. As máquinas destruíam os pequenos freixeiros e a outra vegetação ripícola, para além de outros possíveis efeitos na fauna. Para além disso, há projectos para uma ou duas novas barragens na zona da aldeia dos Cintados, o que poderia por em causa a população de saramugo.
> 
> ...




Eu vou tentar saber se essa zona faz parte da REN.
Se puderes preparar um «apanhado» da fauna e flora que conseguires identificar aí, seria ainda melhor...
Um dos maiores problemas é a colisão de interesses, entre populações locais e a conservação ambiental. Típico neste país...
Os agricultores podiam era fazer furos, nas suas propriedades e captarem a água que quiserem sem comprometer a água dos pegos. Não convém mesmo nada, nem para eles, andarem a bebericar a água toda que está por lá.
Ainda há pouco tempo, vi quem dissesse: « Para que me interessa que tenham nascido mais linces-ibéricos»? 
Então e esse senhor, que só come, polue, cag*, respira o nosso ar e não faz nada para ajudar a melhorar a vida dos outros e a dele, está cá a fazer o quê?
Enfim, são estas mentalidades que fazem com que o nosso país não avance.
Nem sempre as gentes da terra, são amigas da terra...
Um lince, é sempre muito útil a diversos níveis e tem um papel sem igual no equilíbrio dos ecossistemas.
Faz com que as populações dos animais que caça, apresentem exemplares cada vez mais fortes e saudáveis, pois como bom oportunista que é , caça sobretudo os pequenos, fracos e doentes. É na verdade um agente de limpeza genética e reciclador de energia super eficaz. Os carnívoros, tão mal amados por alguns caçadores, são na verdade seus amigos e caçam apenas aquilo que precisam, fazendo sobressair os mais fortes e aptos.
Enfim...
O pinheiro-manso é plantado é a pensar no pinhão, enfim... Contra a erosão, é uma desculpa sem sentido, não ligues ao que eles dizem. Nas grandes estepes do Parque Natural do Guadiana, às vezes, vê-se esse pinheiro, plantado em linhas minúsculas, parecendo quase definhados. Alguns estão assim há anos, pois não há quase elementos nutritivos para sustentar tal árvore e vivemos no El Dorado das ilusões. Nem pinhões, nem solos recuperados. A Natureza sabe muito bem o que faz, para isso existe a flora espontânea. Recupera melhor os solos, do que a treta dos pinheiros-mansos.
Assim que quiseres envia-me esses dados e poderei  tentar colaborar com alguma coisa.


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2009 às 02:06)

Agora estou no Algarve, mas não estou bem de férias, já que trouxe a faculdade «às costas». Mas no Verão poderei fazer uma pequena reportagem ecológica e publicar aqui


----------



## belem (8 Abr 2009 às 02:20)

frederico disse:


> Agora estou no Algarve, mas não estou bem de férias, já que trouxe a faculdade «às costas». Mas no Verão poderei fazer uma pequena reportagem ecológica e publicar aqui



Seria excelente!


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 10:48)

belem disse:


> Sim, entre outros.
> Agora aqui não tenho a lista.
> Em Sintra, por exemplo, vês eucaliptos de diferentes espécies.


----------



## Kodiak (8 Abr 2009 às 23:34)

Mas se a vegetação dessas ribeiras desaparceu como é que vai funcionar como corredor ecológico para o lince? Não restou mesmo nada? Acho estranho a vegetação autóctone desaparecer por completo após um incêndio. a não ser que o meio seja muitíssimo árido. Quando há um fogo nos carvalhais, por exemplo, regra geral o estrato arbóreo aguenta, morrendo apenas as árvores mais isoladas, para além do estrato sub-arbustivo.
No recente incêndio do Gerês que atingiu aproximadamente 600 hectares o carvalhal aguentou o embate e o faial ficou intacto. Arderam as zonas de mato e algumas áreas de pinheiro-silvestre. Entretanto a vegetação do solo já começou a brotar.


----------



## psm (8 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

Kodiak disse:


> Mas se a vegetação dessas ribeiras desaparceu como é que vai funcionar como corredor ecológico para o lince? Não restou mesmo nada? Acho estranho a vegetação autóctone desaparecer por completo após um incêndio. a não ser que o meio seja muitíssimo árido. Quando há um fogo nos carvalhais, por exemplo, regra geral o estrato arbóreo aguenta, morrendo apenas as árvores mais isoladas, para além do estrato sub-arbustivo.
> No recente incêndio do Gerês que atingiu aproximadamente 600 hectares o carvalhal aguentou o embate e o faial ficou intacto. Arderam as zonas de mato e algumas áreas de pinheiro-silvestre. Entretanto a vegetação do solo já começou a brotar.






Pois, mas nisto da ecologia, e do meio ambiente entra o factor geologia, esta parte do Algarve é constituida por xistos, e os solos na melhor das hipoteses poderam ter uma espessura de 80 cm, e geralmente estes solos de xistos são facilmente arrastados pelas chuvas.


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Kodiak disse:


> Mas se a vegetação dessas ribeiras desaparceu como é que vai funcionar como corredor ecológico para o lince? Não restou mesmo nada? Acho estranho a vegetação autóctone desaparecer por completo após um incêndio. a não ser que o meio seja muitíssimo árido. Quando há um fogo nos carvalhais, por exemplo, regra geral o estrato arbóreo aguenta, morrendo apenas as árvores mais isoladas, para além do estrato sub-arbustivo.
> No recente incêndio do Gerês que atingiu aproximadamente 600 hectares o carvalhal aguentou o embate e o faial ficou intacto. Arderam as zonas de mato e algumas áreas de pinheiro-silvestre. Entretanto a vegetação do solo já começou a brotar.





São duas realidades distintas. Os incêndios da serra da Caldeirão em 2004 duraram vários dias, e intercaladas com os bosquetes de azinheira e sobreiro havia áreas de mato com muitas estevas que são verdadeiros barris de pólvora. Depois, nos últimos anos a doença que está a afectar os sobreiros e as azinheiras está a matar as árvores que ficaram. Para além disso, a regeneração no Gêres é mais rápida, pois as condições edafo-climáticas são mais favoráveis. Os solos com origem no xisto-grauvaque nas encostas inclinadas dos montes são facilmente erodidos, e em anos recentes surgiu um novo problema: a proliferação das reservas de caça está a levar à plantação de trigo em solos muito inclinados o que intensifica a erosão e impede a regeneração da vegetação natural. E depois há as silviculturas de pinheiro-manso que proliferaram nos últimos dez anos. 

Quanto à vegetação ripícola, já antes dos incêndios era muito incipiente. As populações locais até há poucas décadas atrás tinham o hábito de limpar completamente as margens das ribeiras. Contudo, havia áreas mais isoladas com bons núcleos de freixo, e estava a haver uma regeneração muito nteressante. Quando falei em corredores ecológicos estava a abordar a possibilidade de haver um projecto de recuperação das galerias ripícolas para que daqui a algumas décadas as ribeiras voltassem a funcionar como corredores ecológicos.


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2009 às 11:43)

Saiu hoje no jornal Público na sua versão online, uma notícia sobre mais uma espécie invasora a "Salvinia molesta".



> *"Trabalho escolar evita in extremis alastramento de planta infestante"*
> 
> *Praga vegetal está à venda no país e já causou danos*
> 10.04.2009 - 08h41 Ricardo Garcia
> ...



Espero que tenham lido o último parágrafo.


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

Thomar disse:


> Saiu hoje no jornal Público na sua versão online, uma notícia sobre mais uma espécie invasora a "Salvinia molesta".
> Espero que tenham lido o último parágrafo.



é um facto que devemos eliminar os especimes introduzidos mas acho que apenas os de maior risco biologico como as acacias ou o eucalipto ou o nematode do pinheiro ou a arvore-do-incenso....existem especies que já se ambientaram de tal maneira que hoje começam a ser menos nefastas establecendo uma relação relativamente boa com as nossas especies autocones, refiro-me aos bicos-de-lacre, papagaios-de-colar, algumas palmaceas,etc.
boas


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

stormy disse:


> é um facto que devemos eliminar os especimes introduzidos mas acho que apenas os de maior risco biologico como as acacias ou o eucalipto ou o nematode do pinheiro ou a arvore-do-incenso....existem especies que já se ambientaram de tal maneira que hoje começam a ser menos nefastas establecendo uma relação relativamente boa com as nossas especies autocones, refiro-me aos bicos-de-lacre, papagaios-de-colar, algumas palmaceas,etc.
> boas





O problema é que algumas camaras municipais abusam das palmeiras nos arruamentos, e a sorte é que são de crescimento lento.

Volto a referir as especies exoticas são como uma caixa de pandora, no entanto algumas conseguiram assilvestrar, mas outras são o que são, e a ignorancia é enorme da população, seja com plantas ou animais.


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

Vou deixar o link das especies vegetais catalogadas mais perigosas.




http://www1.ci.uc.pt/invasoras/


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

interessante,psm, que das especies introduzidas sao relativamente poucas as que sao mais perigosas


----------



## Kodiak (19 Abr 2009 às 01:41)

Psm
Mudando para este tópico o assunto das faias de Sintra,

Pois a mim parece-me que existindo um núcleo de faias em Sintra rodeado de acácias é uma boa ocasião para estudar o comportamento de umas e de outras. Quem vencerá a luta? A faia trava os fogos a acácia arde com facilidade. Porque não tentam favorecer a expansão da faia combatendo ao mesmo tempo as acácias? É provável que o coberto do faial impeça a progressão da acácia. Era uma boa experiência a levar a cabo. Fiquei sem saber em que condições vegeta a faia, a não ser o facto de aparecer a cerca de 300 metros. Como é o clima na zona?


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 09:21)

Kodiak disse:


> Psm
> Mudando para este tópico o assunto das faias de Sintra,
> 
> Pois a mim parece-me que existindo um núcleo de faias em Sintra rodeado de acácias é uma boa ocasião para estudar o comportamento de umas e de outras. Quem vencerá a luta? A faia trava os fogos a acácia arde com facilidade. Porque não tentam favorecer a expansão da faia combatendo ao mesmo tempo as acácias? É provável que o coberto do faial impeça a progressão da acácia. Era uma boa experiência a levar a cabo. Fiquei sem saber em que condições vegeta a faia, a não ser o facto de aparecer a cerca de 300 metros. Como é o clima na zona?




Elas vegetam em sienitos, e o clima e não tenho as percipitações dali, mas eu posso referir que é um local muito afectado por nevoeiros e percipitações ocultas, a sua localização fica na parte central oeste da serra, ligeiramente a norte da peninha, e o subcoberto tem silvas, é o que posso me lembrar.

Na luta entre umas e outras, digo com grande tristeza minha que são as acacias(melanoxylon) que venceram, pelo o que dá para ver, são implacaveis, e o seu depósito de sementes é eterno.


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

psm disse:


> Elas vegetam em sienitos, e o clima e não tenho as percipitações dali, mas eu posso referir que é um local muito afectado por nevoeiros e percipitações ocultas, a sua localização fica na parte central oeste da serra, ligeiramente a norte da peninha, e o subcoberto tem silvas, é o que posso me lembrar.
> 
> Na luta entre umas e outras, digo com grande tristeza minha que são as acacias(melanoxylon) que venceram, pelo o que dá para ver, são implacaveis, e o seu depósito de sementes é eterno.



sim, elas sao os coelhos/roedores em geral do mundo vegetal
não há nenhuma especie que coma as acacias ou as sementes? ou que se possa adaptar a isso? era optimo pois assim as acacias seriam controladas de um modo natural e entrariam em equilibrio como os bicos-de-lacre,etc


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 19:41)

stormy disse:


> sim, elas sao os coelhos/roedores em geral do mundo vegetal
> não há nenhuma especie que coma as acacias ou as sementes? ou que se possa adaptar a isso? era optimo pois assim as acacias seriam controladas de um modo natural e entrariam em equilibrio como os bicos-de-lacre,etc



  Também na serra do Gerês as acácias estão a infestar a região! Começam por ser agradáveis, dando côr aos montes, mas rapidamente dominam as outras espécies.


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

As acácias estão a tornar-se um grave problema, que parece não ter solução à vista. 
Alguem sabe se existe alguma forma eficaz de as combater?


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 10:29)

Controlar a expansão desta praga parece-me uma tarefa muito difícil. As condições climáticas do nosso país são muito favoráveis ao seu desenvolvimento. Esta espécie é pouco resistente a valores de temperatura inferiores a -10ºC, nomeadamente os rebentos mais jovens, mas no nosso país já não são muito frequentes valores dessa ordem.


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

Dan disse:


> Controlar a expansão desta praga parece-me uma tarefa muito difícil. As condições climáticas do nosso país são muito favoráveis ao seu desenvolvimento. Esta espécie é pouco resistente a valores de temperatura inferiores a -10ºC, nomeadamente os rebentos mais jovens, mas no nosso país já não são muito frequentes valores dessa ordem.



continuo com a mesma pergunta...
não há nenhuma especie que coma as acacias ou as sementes? ou que se possa adaptar a isso? era optimo pois assim as acacias seriam controladas de um modo natural e entrariam em equilibrio como os bicos-de-lacre,etc


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 12:14)

É melhor não irmos por aí. Há vários exemplos de espécies que foram introduzidas com esse objectivo e acabaram por se revelar bem mais prejudiciais que a espécie que era suposto controlarem. 
Exemplo disso é o caso de uma espécie de sapos que foi introduzida no norte a Austrália com o objectivo de controlar uma praga de escaravelhos, mas que acabou por se tornar uma praga ainda maior.


----------



## psm (20 Abr 2009 às 12:33)

Stormy na natureza as coisas são muito complexas, talvez mais que a meteorologia e as ciencias fisicas. 
As variaveis são imensas, pois são seres vivos e para se resolver um problema ambiental é preciso muitos recursos tanto ao nivel cientifico como financeiro, e mesmo assim ás vezes perde-se a guerra.


Em relação às acacias existe uma maneira de as controlar mas é muito custoso ao nivel financeiro e é eterno, e o porquê?

Seu depósito de sementes é muito grande, e tem muita longevidade para germinar, que chega a ir até aos 80 anos, resistem a grandes temperaturas 500º.  As unicas espécies que a combatem são as da Australia, e introduzir uma espécie que vem de lá ao ser introduzida não se sabe como poderá actuar no nosso meio ambiente(caixa de pandora).

A maneira de as controlar é cortando sempre e roçar o solo mal despontem, e plantar espécies autoctones pois vão combate-las pela luz, mas para isso é preciso ser durante 20 anos ou 25, e tem que se roçar sempre para elas não se sobrepor às autoctones.
O que logicamente nenhum governo vai fazer isso pois implica muito dinheiro, e não tem nenhum proveito politico.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2009 às 18:40)

psm disse:


> Stormy na natureza as coisas são muito complexas, talvez mais que a meteorologia e as ciencias fisicas.
> As variaveis são imensas, pois são seres vivos e para se resolver um problema ambiental é preciso muitos recursos tanto ao nivel cientifico como financeiro, e mesmo assim ás vezes perde-se a guerra.
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente esta parece ser uma guerra perdida


----------



## psm (21 Abr 2009 às 19:20)

Venho pôr uma noticia do publico, para se ver quanto se gasta na Europa no combate de espécies invasoras.


http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1375587


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2009 às 02:36)

Tomem lá isto:

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1371464


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2009 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

hoje na RTP2 foi transmitido um documentário sobre os  camaleões na Grécia, e fiquei surprendido quando vi camaleões a nadar! Fiquei então com uma dúvida: será que os camaleões que existem nas ilhas e penínsulas da Ria Formosa conseguem atravessar a nado os canais e barras que as separam?


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2009 às 19:30)

frederico disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> hoje na RTP2 foi transmitido um documentário sobre os  camaleões na Grécia, e fiquei surprendido quando vi camaleões a nadar! Fiquei então com uma dúvida: será que os camaleões que existem nas ilhas e penínsulas da Ria Formosa conseguem atravessar a nado os canais e barras que as separam?



Sim, desde que  a corrente e a distância não sejam demais para eles.


----------



## frederico (13 Mai 2009 às 19:26)

*Projecto Biodiversidade e Eleições 2009*

Como todos sabemos este ano teremos legislativas, europeias e autárquicas. Sinto que nos últimos anos o Ambiente tem sido um parente pobre que tem sido vergonhosamente desprezado no nosso país. Continuou a construção de infra-estruturas em áreas protegidas por mera opção política, a lei dos PIN permitiu a ocupação de áreas protegidas por grandes projectos imobiliários, não foram executadas grandes iniciativas de reflorestação com espécies autócnes, a caça furtiva agravou-se, o desordenamento urbano continuou, bem como o abandono do centros das cidades, e os hábitos dos portugueses em relação à poupança de recursos pouco ou nada mudaram. O que eu proponho é que seja feita uma carta a exigir uma alteração profunda destas políticas para ser enviada a todos os partidos políticos e às nossas autarquias, e que seja feita uma petição online a exigir:

- O fim da lei dos PIN;
- O aumento gradual da área de floresta pública recorrendo a espécies autócnes;
- Alterações na legislação que permitam uma reconversão mais célere dos centros das cidades;
- O aumento das faixas para bicicletas e autocarros;
- Maiores incentivos ao uso dos transportes públicos;
- Um grande projecto de modernização do transporte ferroviário a nível local, regional e nacional;
- Investimentos em projectos de renaturalização;
- Maiores incentivos a actividades sustentáveis como a agricultura biológica, a salinicultura ou o turismo rural;
- A execução de projectos ambientais a nível local: renaturalização de cursos de água e respectivas galerias ripícolas, criação de parques florestais públicos nas imediações das cidades, criação de corredores ecológicos e vias verdes.

Aceitam-se mais ideias para esta lista. O que acham da iniciativa?


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mai 2009 às 01:33)

E viva a Utopia. Acrescenta aí: uma revolução no Ministério do Ambiente.
Independentemente disso fico satisfeito por ainda haver gente disponível para a luta. Conta comigo.


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2009 às 14:47)

Saiu uma notícia hoje no Jornal Público (versão online).

Acho que este assunto já tinha sido abordado aqui no fórum.



> *Unesco aprova candidaturas do Gerês e ilha das Flores a reservas da bioesfera*
> Humberto Rosa: classificação da Unesco representa um "reforço da qualidade" para o Gerês e as Flores
> 26.05.2009 - 18h48 Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2009 às 22:27)

*Portugal tem metade do território em risco: Perito defende que combate à desertificação deve ser um serviço pago*

Portugal tem metade do território em risco de desertificação e está a ficar sem solos de qualidade. E sem os seus guardiões, os agricultores. Para ajudá-los a manter as actividades que protegem os terrenos, Eugénio Sequeira defende que o Estado lhes deve pagar por esse serviço e demonstrar, em propriedades-piloto, quais os melhores métodos de recuperação da terra. Hoje comemora-se o Dia Mundial de Combate à Seca e Desertificação.
A paisagem agrícola mudou muito nos últimos 50 anos. A face mais visível dessa mudança é o abandono dos campos e uma agricultura intensiva. Mas este novo perfil trouxe consigo o problema da desertificação dos solos.
Eugénio Sequeira, ex-presidente da Liga para a Protecção da Natureza (LPN), está preocupado com a degradação da terra. Há 38 anos que constata problemas e procura soluções técnicas para uma agricultura mais sustentável. Hoje não tem dúvidas: “Um agricultor que opte por plantar carvalhos [árvore mais resistente aos incêndios] em vez de eucalipto deve ser pago por isso. A longo prazo o carvalho vai ser mais rentável, mas só daqui a muito tempo”. E dá ainda outro exemplo: “quem vai dizer a um agricultor que não pode plantar olival intensivo porque vai poluir o aquífero que passa por baixo da sua propriedade, mas não na do vizinho? Tudo isto tem de ser compensado”.
Mas as ajudas financeiras são cada vez mais reduzidas, salienta. A LPN tem, em Castro Verde, um projecto para mostrar aos agricultores da região como tirar mais proveito dos campos e melhorar a biodiversidade. A aposta é na sementeira directa (que não implica remexer os solos), na compostagem para acelerar o aumento do teor de matéria orgânica e em valas e charcas de infiltração para que a água da chuva abasteça os aquíferos e não se perca. “A ajuda das medidas agro-ambientais tem vindo a diminuir. A dada altura chegou a abranger 60 por cento do território; agora esse número é de apenas 20 por cento”. 
Segundo Eugénio Sequeira, as coisas até têm funcionado porque “mostramos aos agricultores como se pode fazer. Ora, o Estado devia ter terra própria, propriedades-piloto, onde demonstrasse como se deve fazer”.
Mas acima de tudo, o combate à desertificação implicaria medidas de ordenamento do território. “As cidades estão a cobrir os melhores solos do país” num processo de impermeabilização dos terrenos, denuncia, lembrando que a RAN (Reserva Agrícola Nacional) e a REN (Reserva Ecológica Nacional) “deixam de funcionar nos perímetros urbanos”. 
“A agricultura não é só produzir cereal, cortiça; é produzir a qualidade de vida da qual dependemos, água de qualidade, é ser sumidouro de carbono, guardiã da biodiversidade e salvaguarda contra a seca”, disse Eugénio Sequeira.
No entanto, para Lúcio do Rosário, presidente do Programa de Acção Nacional de Combate à Desertificação (PANCD), a desertificação em Portugal limita-se a situações pontuais. "Não existem grandes chagas de degradação" em termos de desertificação, disse ontem à Lusa, explicando que as situações mais preocupantes se registam no Sul do país, nomeadamente Castro Marim/Alcoutim e Mértola. 
O Dia Mundial de Luta contra a Desertificação e a Seca foi proclamado pela Assembleia-geral da ONU em 1994. Actualmente é um problema que afecta um terço da superfície da Terra e ameaça o bem-estar de mil milhões de pessoas. As alterações climáticas, práticas agrícolas mais intensivas e uma fraca gestão dos recursos hídricos agravaram a situação.
Para o secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-Moon, o consumo mundial e os modos de produção actuais "não são sustentáveis" e isso terá como consequências, entre outras, "novas crises alimentares mundiais como a de 2008 e a continuação da desertificação, da degradação dos solos e dos períodos de seca".

Helena Geraldes

Fonte: PÚBLICO (17.06.2009)


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2009 às 00:23)

*FIGUEIRA DA FOZ: Indignação pela morte de milhares de peixes na Lagoa da Salgueira*




Os moradores na freguesia do Bom Sucesso estão indignados com o cenário a que se assiste na Lagoa da Salgueira, com milhares de peixes mortos e a “ameaça” da Lagoa vir a desaparecer para sempre. Tudo porque os organismos públicos «não fazem nem deixam fazer», diz Adalberto Silva, descontente com o estado a que a lagoa chegou, devido à falta de limpeza mas também porque as valas agora “entupidas”, no tempo de chuva, abasteciam a lagoa. «Ainda não vai há muito tempo que um grupo de pessoas decidiu limpar as valas com os tractores, e do Ambiente souberam, vieram impedi-los e ainda os processaram», conta, mostrando o cenário de milhares de carpas e pimpões a boiarem à tona da água.
Também Isabel Pereira não percebe como «é que tendo nós esta riqueza natural, em vez de a cuidarem a deixam chegar a este ponto, é um verdadeiro crime», afirma esta empresária, que recorda que ainda não há muitos anos, aquele era um local paradisíaco. Aliás, a Lagoa da Salgueira (tal como a da Vela e outras) está intimamente ligada à memória daquela população, não só pela riqueza que se gerava em seu redor (agricultura), mas também como espaço de lazer. «Lembro-me que, quando era miúdo a nossa perdição eram as lagoas e a sua água tão límpida», conta Adalberto Silva, olhando para as centenas de metros de lama e plantas infestantes que estão a «destruir a lagoa».
A situação esteve na base da carta enviada por um morador da freguesia ao secretário de Estado do Ambiente, onde recorda que, «há mais de uma década, foram encetadas conversações com diversas entidades onde se incluíam o Ministério do Ambiente e a CCDR com o fim de estudar uma solução para a dragagem das referidas lagoas. Estas conversações não nos conduziram a lado nenhum, ou melhor, chegou a estar instalada uma draga na Lagoa da Vela que foi retirada sem ter executado qualquer trabalho».
Temendo que as lagoas se percam, Jorge Amaro chama a atenção para o facto das lagoas terem sido «local de lazer para muitas pessoas que se deslocavam de outros pontos do país e uma fonte de sustento de muitas famílias gandaresas carenciadas, nas quais me incluo», frisa no manuscrito, garantindo que o «desagrado» manifestado «nada tem de político. A coincidência de datas deste escrito com a campanha eleitoral é só porque esta se está a realizar no final do Verão, altura em que o problema se agrava», salvaguarda, afirmando que as pessoas da freguesia são «povo honesto, trabalhador, ordeiro e votante. Estamos fartos de ser espoliados daquilo que é nosso por questões políticas e politiqueiras. Se necessário avançaremos para a limpeza das lagoas, mesmo sabendo que é contra a lei e que sofreremos as consequências desse acto». 

Bela Coutinho  

Diário de Coimbra


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2009 às 01:13)

Alguém aqui sabe como poderia conseguir exemplares de _Quercus Canariensis_ e rodendro?


----------



## belem (26 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Em relação ao Quercus canariensis a melhor solução deverá ser apanhar bolotas.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2009 às 20:02)

*Lince Ibérico libertado em Silves*



> Azahar, a primeira de 16 linces ibéricos que nas próximas semanas chegarão a Portugal para evitar a extinção da espécie, já foi libertada no centro nacional de reprodução em cativeiro destes animais, em Silves.
> 
> A lince viajou hoje, segunda-feira, desde o jardim zoológico de Jerez de la Frontera, em Espanha, até Silves, onde foi libertada no cercado do centro de reprodução em cativeiro, uma espaço com cerca de mil metros quadrados e bastante maior do que aquele em que vivia.
> 
> ...




*Mais quatro linces ibéricos chegarão a Silves nos próximos dias*



> Mais quatro linces ibéricos chegam ao centro de reprodução em Cativeiro em Silves entre a próxima sexta-feira e sábado, afirmou hoje o director do centro, Rodrigo Serra.
> 
> "Na semana seguinte chegam mais quatro linces e o último, de um total de 16 que o centro vai receber, chega em Dezembro", afirmou aos jornalistas o director do Centro Nacional de Reprodução em Cativeiro para o Lince Ibérico.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Out 2009 às 02:02)

Excelente iniciativa com vista à preservação desta espécie que acho fascinante e tão poucas vezes se deixa observar. 

Não sei neste momento como se encontra a situação de um dos maiores redutos do Lince ibérico em Portugal que é na Serra da Malcata. Os últimos dados que recolhi desde há já algum tempo, espero que desactualizados, apontavam para um número baixíssimo de elementos.

Se ainda assim permanece essa tendência, não estará previsto nenhum reforço também para esta área? Talvez o objectivo seja apenas a criação em cativeiro e não sei se existe algum centro com essa função por lá.


----------



## belem (28 Out 2009 às 13:39)

joseoliveira disse:


> Excelente iniciativa com vista à preservação desta espécie que acho fascinante e tão poucas vezes se deixa observar.
> 
> Não sei neste momento como se encontra a situação de um dos maiores redutos do Lince ibérico em Portugal que é na Serra da Malcata. Os últimos dados que recolhi desde há já algum tempo, espero que desactualizados, apontavam para um número baixíssimo de elementos.
> 
> Se ainda assim permanece essa tendência, não estará previsto nenhum reforço também para esta área? Talvez o objectivo seja apenas a criação em cativeiro e não sei se existe algum centro com essa função por lá.



Em Portugal, os número ainda são baixíssimos.
Mesmo na Serra de Monchique é o que se passa.
Sem a ajuda deste centro de reprodução seria praticamente o fim.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2009 às 14:28)

*Malcata já tem quase 500 hectares para coelho crescer e alimentar a espécie*




> A Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata deverá chegar ao fim de 2009 com perto de 500 hectares de terreno adaptado para a população de coelho bravo crescer e vir a alimentar o lince ibérico, disse o responsável pela área.
> 
> No terreno, já é visível "um crescimento dos núcleos existentes", mas ainda é cedo para dizer quando haverá coelho de forma sustentável para o lince regressar, referiu Armando Carvalho, em declarações à agência Lusa.
> 
> ...



DN Ciência


----------



## belem (31 Out 2009 às 00:20)

Já têm andado há uns bons anos a desenvolver estratégias semelhantes a essa na Malcata, mas espera-se que desta seja de vez!


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 19:21)

(29 de Outubro de 2009)

*Lince ibérico*: *Mais 4 animais* chegam sexta-feira a Silves. 

_"Mais quatro linces ibéricos chegam sexta-feira ao Centro Nacional de Reprodução em Cativeiro de Silves, onde está já há três dias a primeira lince transportada para Portugal, revelou hoje fonte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade. 

As fêmeas Espiga, Erica e Era, nascidas em 2008, e o macho de dois anos Daman vão ser sexta-feira transportados do centro espanhol de Olivilla, na Andaluzia, para o centro português do Algarve.

No final desta semana cinco dos 16 cercados que o centro de Silves tem vão ficar ocupados, cada um com um lince, esperando-se que até ao próximo mês de Dezembro cheguem, faseadamente, um total de 16 linces que Espanha vai ceder para estimular a reprodução desta espécie em vias de extinção."_

Diário Digital / Lusa 


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=418237


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2009 às 00:58)

Excelentes notícias!


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2009 às 15:32)

Chegam agora boas noticias do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês:



> *Parque Internacional luso-galaico Gerês/Xurés tem 400 cabras selvagens*
> 
> 
> O Parque Internacional luso-galaico Gerês/Xurés tem uma população de cabra selvagem pirenaica, da subespécie "Vitória", calculada em mais de 400 animais, disse hoje fonte do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês
> ...



DN Ciência





> *Parque Nacional intervém na Mata Nacional do Gerês*
> 
> 
> O Plano de Ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês prevê medidas de gestão activa dos ecossistemas e das áreas de interesse geológico excepcional, casos da Mata Nacional do Gerês, um carvalhal raro na Península Ibérica e na Europa.
> ...


Destak


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

Ler tudo isto, até foi um prazer, afinal o facto de ter visitado uma área deste parque muito recentemente fez todo o sentido, considerando-o como ponto de revisita obrigatória! 

Confesso que ao longo desta leitura, por momentos senti que estava lá fazendo parte de uma visita guiada.
A vontade é enorme de lá voltar e conhecer muito mais de todo aquele paraíso verde...


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Obrigado pelas notícias, André!
A situação da águia-real no Gerês é uma tristeza. Eu tenho aqui fotos de um ninho com crias de águia-real e de uma águia-real adulta a alimentar-se de um coelho dentro do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Mas, actualmente está muito pior. Em Montesinho e nos Vales do Douro, a situação está bastante melhor e até tem conhecido uma evolução positiva.


----------



## Kodiak (5 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelas notícias, André!
> A situação da águia-real no Gerês é uma tristeza. Eu tenho aqui fotos de um ninho com crias de águia-real e de uma águia-real adulta a alimentar-se de um coelho dentro do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Mas, actualmente está muito pior. Em Montesinho e nos Vales do Douro, a situação está bastante melhor e até tem conhecido uma evolução positiva.




Já há muito que não entro aqui mas agora fiquei curioso. Uma foto de águia-real com um coelho e uma foto com crias. Pode saber-se onde foram tiradas e em que ano?
Uma correcção: a população de águia-real não é exactamente a que dizem embora a espécie esteja extinta como nidificante. Com efeito para além da fêmea adulta, velha, o parque é percorrido com alguma frequência por outros indivíduos da espécie. Ainda há uma semana foi observado um casal adulto e a área é percorrida por três juvenis soltos em Junho passado, de um programa de reintroducção da Galiza.

Já  agora aproveito para corrigir uma notícia de cima. O PNPG tem 6 alcateias no interior do seu território e mais 5 que andam dentro e fora (a região tem 11). A Mata Nacional do Gerês tem 5.000 hectares e não 15.000 mas o novo plano de ordenamento aumenta a área de ambiente natural em mais 10.000 hectares (ficará agora com 35.000 hectares fora da influência humana).

abraço


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

Kodiak disse:


> Já há muito que não entro aqui mas agora fiquei curioso. Uma foto de águia-real com um coelho e uma foto com crias. Pode saber-se onde foram tiradas e em que ano?



As fotos estão no livro «Parques e Reservas Naturais de Portugal», secção Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês.
Texto de Pedro Castro Henriques e fotografia de Augusto Cabrita e Rui Cunha.
Editorial Verbo. Foi impresso e acabado em Setembro de 1990.




Kodiak disse:


> Uma correcção: a população de águia-real não é exactamente a que dizem embora a espécie esteja extinta como nidificante. Com efeito para além da fêmea adulta, velha, o parque é percorrido com alguma frequência por outros indivíduos da espécie. Ainda há uma semana foi observado um casal adulto e a área é percorrida por três juvenis soltos em Junho passado, de um programa de reintroducção da Galiza.?



Já tinha obtido a informação de que haviam mais águias-reais a sobrevoar o Gerês. Uma coisa que tenho vindo a querer dar ênfase é ao facto da importância que as passagens ocasionais têm em certas zonas. Seja de mamíferos, aves ou o que for. Pena é que por vezes não se dê o devido valor a essa importantíssima característica comportamental dos animais, alegando que apenas é importante a fase reprodutora.
Muitos animais quando procuram um território para se reproduzir, alimentar ou o que for  é deambulando que o vão encontrar.


----------



## Kodiak (6 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

belem disse:


> As fotos estão no livro «Parques e Reservas Naturais de Portugal», secção Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês.
> Texto de Pedro Castro Henriques e fotografia de Augusto Cabrita e Rui Cunha.
> Editorial Verbo. Foi impresso e acabado em Setembro de 19
> 
> ...



De facto a zona é sobrevoada de quando em quando por um ou outra águia-real. Há dias uma bióloga que trabalha nesta região com o lobo  (está a fazer capturas e a seguir uma alcateia via satélite) enviou-me pela net cinco fotos de um sub-adulto na Peneda e uma vigilante do PN fotografou um adulto a sobrevoar outra zona do PN. Portanto não existe apenas um fêmea velha. E por falar em águias é possível que a principal causa de mortalidade não seja o veneno mas as linhas eléctricas da periferia do Parque provocando uma enorme mortalidade sobretudo nos juvenis.


----------



## Kodiak (6 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

Belém, por qualquer motivo o texto escrito por mim referente à utilização ilegal das fotos (as fotos em cativeiro e em Montesinho) apareceu em itálico. Espero que não cause confusão a terceiros.

KodiaK


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2009 às 01:25)

Kodiak disse:


> Belém, por qualquer motivo o texto escrito por mim referente à utilização ilegal das fotos (as fotos em cativeiro e em Montesinho) apareceu em itálico. Espero que não cause confusão a terceiros.
> 
> KodiaK



Não faz  mal.
Eu agradeço imenso as tuas informações, são de inestimável valor e só tenho pena é que esta desinformação aconteça em publicações deste calibre.
A água-real com o coelho, terá que ser uma foto antes ou de 1990, porque este foi o ano de impressão da obra.


----------



## Kodiak (6 Nov 2009 às 10:28)

belem disse:


> Não faz  mal.
> Eu agradeço imenso as tuas informações, são de inestimável valor e só tenho pena é que esta desinformação aconteça em publicações deste calibre.
> A água-real com o coelho, terá que ser uma foto antes ou de 1990, porque este foi o ano de impressão da obra.





A águia-real (do coelho) chegou ao centro de recuperação do Gerês (vinda do zoo da Maia) por 1987. Tinha sido capturada, juvenil, num ninho do Douro. A foto foi feita no ano seguinte ou dois anos depois. Essa águia (uma fêmea) esteve no Gerês até 1994. Encontra-se nos arredores de Lisboa na posse de uma instituição particular que experimentou reproduzi-la em cativeiro (e conseguiu). Na próxima semana vai ser transferida para o Zoo de Santo Inácio para integrar um programa de reprodução após a assinatura de um protocolo com o ICNB. Está com 22 anos é mãe de quatro filhos e está de boa saúde. A partir de agora todos os juvenis que produzir destinar-se-ão ao Gerês, para serem libertados, caso haja condições.
A outra águia  é um juvenil. Foi fotografada alguns dias antes de abandonar o ninho, como disse em Montesinho.


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Há ainda gatos-bravos em Sintra?
Pareceu-me ver um, mas ainda não estou certo.
Estava na berma da estrada e não pareceu ter muito medo das luzes do carro, isto é normal?
Só fugiu para a floresta quando eu parei lá perto.
Pareceu-me ser uma fêmea, mas também ponho a hipótese de ser um gato doméstico com traços selvagens ( possivelmente híbrido), mas estava algo longe de zonas urbanas. 
Alguém aqui já viu algum gato-bravo?


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

Aqui diz que já não são vistos na Serra desde os últimos anos:

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT2007-AP-SintraCascais/O+Parque/Valores+Naturais/Fauna/



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_rI1gp_IdT0M/SwWLHlNdXvI/AAAAAAAAAuw/pzLUx8q1P_0/s1600/F1010004.JPG

Gato-bravo
Autor da foto: Renato Fernandes
Local: Planalto do Laboreiro, Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês
Local exacto: Este do Rodeiro Data: 12-3-2009








Gato-bravo em Montesinho.

Em: http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2009/09/o-gato-bravo-e-lebre.html




Algumas imagens de comparação:


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rI1gp_IdT...00/scottish-wildcat-domestic-difference-1.jpg

Em: http://ambio.blogspot.com/

Tendo em conta que a espessura da cauda varia de acordo com a época do ano, localização e  sexo, é difícil dizer se o gato que vi seria mesmo um exemplar selvagem.
Nesta altura do ano a cauda deverá ser espessa na região de Sintra?
Sei que é uma pergunta de difícil resposta.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Adoro felinos e ter a oportunidade de observar uma espécie que à semelhança de outras que lhe são próximas, acredito ser muito esquiva e visões destas só muito por acaso!

Quanto à espessura da cauda, concretamente desconheço, mas se eventualmente puder de alguma forma comparar com o que se passa com as aves, o seu revestimento de penas, a partir de Set./Out. adquire um novo e reforçado enchimento... 
Obviamente esta comparação é utópica, apenas o fiz porque penso que o único factor em comum ás duas espécies, não é mais do que um elemento genético associado às sazonalidade de acordo com as características de cada um.


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

joseoliveira disse:


> Adoro felinos e ter a oportunidade de observar uma espécie que à semelhança de outras que lhe são próximas, acredito ser muito esquiva e visões destas só muito por acaso!
> 
> Quanto à espessura da cauda, concretamente desconheço, mas se eventualmente puder de alguma forma comparar com o que se passa com as aves, o seu revestimento de penas, a partir de Set./Out. adquire um novo e reforçado enchimento...
> Obviamente esta comparação é utópica, apenas o fiz porque penso que o único factor em comum ás duas espécies, não é mais do que um elemento genético associado às sazonalidade de acordo com as características de cada um.



O gato doméstico e o gato-selvagem são de facto geneticamente distintos ( embora próximos).
O gato doméstico deriva do gato-selvagem, sendo o último, geralmente, mais robusto e de maior tamanho.
Um estudo de DNA desenvolvido em 2007 (Driscoll, CA, et al. (28 June 2007). "The Near Eastern Origin of Cat Domestication". Science 317 (5837): 519–523.) distinguiu 5 subespécies de gato-selvagem ( Felis silvestris), por todo o mundo e diferenciou-as bem do muito mais vulgar, espalhado e conhecido gato-doméstico.
Em Portugal existe uma espécie de gato-bravo.
Segundo o Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal (ICNB),o seu estatuto é de Vulnerável, relatando-se um declínio acentuado da sua população nos últimos anos.
Trabalho desenvolvido sobre o gato-selvagem em Portugal:

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...37B1884B6/0/Ocorrênciadegatobravo2007ICNB.pdf

Os gatos-selvagens que normalmente vemos nas fotos,  são de zonas mais frias, do que a zona de Sintra, por isso e sem dados relativos aos felinos locais, a situação complica-se de traçar.
Talvez o número de anéis na cauda, seja mais fiável como referência, para uma identificação acertada.


----------



## belem (9 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

Este artigo está muito bom:

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...83740FD789A7/0/PNMGatoBravo_Ecologia_1991.pdf

Tendo em conta o ano, algumas possíveis limitações inerentes e os resultados obtidos em tão pouco espaço de tempo, diria mesmo, brilhante!


----------



## belem (19 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1449407


----------



## belem (2 Jan 2010 às 23:50)

“Projecto Lontras em Liberdade”

Lontra recuperada e devolvida à liberdade foi abatida

“Beringela”, a primeira lontra recuperada e libertada pelo Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de Santo André (CRASSA) foi abatida. A Quercus já denunciou o caso às autoridades e decidiu apresentar uma queixa contra desconhecidos pela morte da “Beringela”.

A triste história da “Beringela”
“Beringela”, uma lontra do sexo feminino, deu entrada em Outubro no Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de Santo André com alguns ferimentos. Foi capturada numa caixa-armadilha, numa reserva de caça.

Após duas semanas de recuperação, a “Beringela” foi libertada de acordo com um programa estabelecido e junto ao local onde tinha sido encontrada. Para monitorizar a sua readaptação ao meio e efectuar o seguimento dos seus hábitos territoriais e alimentares, durante um período de tempo alargado, foi-lhe colocada uma mochila com um emissor de GPS. 

Após alguns dias de seguimento do animal, verificou-se que os sinais emitidos vinham sempre do mesmo local e, mais estranho ainda, do interior de uma povoação nas proximidades do local da libertação.

A equipa procedeu então à verificação do que se estaria a passar, para que a lontra, um animal arisco que evita a presença humana, estivesse dentro de uma povoação. 

Como na mochila, além do emissor de GPS, havia sido embutido um emissor de sinais rádio, através de aparelhos que permitem a leitura dos sinais, conseguiu-se localizar a sua origem de forma exacta.

Para espanto dos investigadores, esses sinais indicaram um caixote do lixo. 

Na altura pensou-se que a mochila se tivesse soltado e alguém, sem saber do que se tratava, a tivesse encontrado e atirado para dentro do contentor. Mas não foi isso que aconteceu: encontrou-se não só a mochila, como também a lontra morta.

Foi informado o ICNB e chamada ao local a brigada do SEPNA da GNR, uma vez que os indícios apontavam para que “Beringela” tivesse sido morta por acção humana.

Após a chegada do SEPNA, o cadáver foi acondicionado e transportado para a Universidade de Évora para que fosse efectuada a necrópsia.

A observação do exterior do cadáver permitiu identificar:

- a presença de sangue na pele e pêlo da cabeça e fossas nasais;

- à palpação, detectou-se fractura dos ossos frontal e parietais.

À abertura do cadáver, observou-se:

- presença de extenso hematoma subcutâneo de toda a zona frontal e parietal da caixa

craniana. A hemorragia abrangia todos os músculos das mesmas regiões;

- identificou-se também fractura do osso frontal e parietais com hemorragia e destruição da massa encefálica concluindo-se que houve extenso traumatismo craniano com destruição da massa encefálica.

No estômago, foram encontrados lagostins e alguns peixes, sinal de que o animal se tinha alimentado antes de ser morto e que estava a adaptar-se bem ao meio.

O facto da morte ter sido provocada por esmagamento do crânio e da lontra ter sido envolvida em sacos de plástico e colocada dentro de um contentor de lixo numa povoação, indicia, sem sombra de dúvida, envolvimento humano. 

Este relato comprova o muito que há a fazer no que respeita à sensibilização da população para a conservação da vida selvagem, para que situações destas deixem de acontecer.

O Centro de Recuperação 
O CRASSA procura promover à recuperação de animais selvagens feridos ou debilitados, seja devido a causas naturais ou por acção do homem, para depois os devolver ao seu habitat natural.

A recuperação dos animais tem como finalidade última contribuir para a conservação da Natureza, sendo dada prioridade a animais de espécies ameaçadas. 

Desta forma os centros constituem também uma fonte importante de informação permanente sobre os factores de ameaça às populações de fauna.

Lisboa, 22 de Dezembro de 2009

Para mais informações contactar: Dário Cardador – 925 403 833 ou José Paulo Martins – 93 778 84 73



http://www.florestadointerior.blogspot.com/


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

belem disse:


> “Projecto Lontras em Liberdade”
> 
> Lontra recuperada e devolvida à liberdade foi abatida
> 
> ...




que tristeza......a mentalidade portuguesa a nivel da ecologia, desenvolvimento sustentavel, etc é simplesmente aberrante


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 15:32)

Vamos lá ser lógicos, como é que um lontra que não é um animal pequeno que tinha GPS vai parar a um caixote do lixo 

Se lhe colocaram o GPS foi pra alguma coisa não ? Pra seguir o seu rasto e verificar se estava tudo bem.

Esta noticia epá, dá-me volta ao estômago como é que...epá não tenho palavras 

_"Após alguns dias de seguimento do animal, verificou-se que os sinais emitidos vinham sempre do mesmo local e, mais estranho ainda, do interior de uma povoação nas proximidades do local da libertação._

Esta parte irrita-me solenemente  dá ideia que se ficou a olhar pro problema como um burro olha pra um palácio em vez de se agir.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ser lógicos, como é que um lontra que não é um animal pequeno que tinha GPS vai parar a um caixote do lixo
> 
> Se lhe colocaram o GPS foi pra alguma coisa não ? Pra seguir o seu rasto e verificar se estava tudo bem.
> 
> ...



Só aumenta ainda mais o ódio que tenho a muitos elementos da raça humana. Matar pessoas é crime e imperdoável. Matar animais ou puramente fazê-los sofrer é banal, tolerável e absolutamente normal. Mesmo que eles não representem perigo para a vida humana. Na minha opinião, a vida humana é muito sobrevalorizada face às outras. É algo que tem de mudar.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 13:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Só aumenta ainda mais o ódio que tenho a muitos elementos da raça humana. Matar pessoas é crime e imperdoável. Matar animais ou puramente fazê-los sofrer é banal, tolerável e absolutamente normal. Mesmo que eles não representem perigo para a vida humana. Na minha opinião, a vida humana é muito sobrevalorizada face às outras. É algo que tem de mudar.


´

concordo


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

É de facto triste e chocante.
Admito que estive algo embaixo após ler esta notícia.
Nem sei o que lhe fizeram para provocar lesões com tal gravidade, mas decerto foi um fim trágico e cruel para uma lontra já com uma história tão triste em que se esperava poder dar uma segunda oportunidade.
As lontras são animais muito difíceis de observar e cada vez mais difíceis de encontrar. Já tive a oportunidade de observar ou detectar animais bastante raros, mas nunca tive a felicidade de encontrar uma lontra...
Parecem ser animais muito graciosos, inteligentes, esquivos e que desempenham um papel importantíssimo nos ecossistemas que escolhem para viver. São amigas dos pescadores, pois destroem os peixes doentes e porque são consideradas bioindicadoras do estado de saúde do habitat onde vivem.
Em Portugal há casos de lontras que até vivem no mar ( costa alentejana)!
Realmente essa era a situação descrita há uns anos atrás, não sei como hoje em dia está a situação dessa população marinha...
Mas tenho o pressentimento que a lontra está numa pior situação do que a que se tem ideia ( mesmo  com a ideia pré-concebida que já não está nada bem).


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Deixo aqui umas referências a uma árvore emblemática, o teixo:


http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2006/07/o-teixo.html


http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=12124&bl=1&viewall=true


----------



## trepkos (18 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Deixo aqui fotos de um tritão marmoreado pigmeu ( Triturus pygmaeus ) que apanhei aqui perto, tinha cerca de 10 cm, depois de o apanhar e tirar as fotos para documentar este raro animal em perigo de extinção foi posto em liberdade na mesma área onde foi capturado.


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

trepkos disse:


> Deixo aqui fotos de um tritão marmoreado pigmeu ( Triturus pygmaeus ) que apanhei aqui perto, tinha cerca de 10 cm, depois de o apanhar e tirar as fotos para documentar este raro animal em perigo de extinção foi posto em liberdade na mesma área onde foi capturado.




Trata-se de uma jovem salamandra de costelas salientes ( Pleurodeles waltl), um endemismo ibero-marroquino!
Atingem um grande tamanho ( o maior da Europa) e para se defender são capazes de expôr as suas costelas salientes e algo afiadas.
Os tritões marmoreados foram recentemente postos à parte do tritão pigmeu, que assim afinal, não é uma subespécie diferente do primeiro, mas uma espécie. 
De facto, a sul do Tejo, o mais provável é encontrar o pigmeu.
O achado em si é bastante interessante, obrigado por reportar.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

*Tigres são a espécie animal mais ameaçada do mundo*


> Os chineses preparam-se para celebrar a entrada no Ano do Tigre, mas o animal, propriamente dito, está em rápida via de extinção devido à perda dos seus habitats naturais e à acção de caçadores furtivos
> 
> Em toda a China, haverá hoje apenas 50 tigres, cerca de metade dos quais tigres siberianos que vivem no norte do país, enquanto há meio século o número ultrapassava os 4.200, alertou hoje o jornal China Daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## trepkos (19 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

belem disse:


> Trata-se de uma jovem salamandra de costelas salientes ( Pleurodeles waltl), um endemismo ibero-marroquino!
> Atingem um grande tamanho ( o maior da Europa) e para se defender são capazes de expôr as suas costelas salientes e algo afiadas.
> Os tritões marmoreados foram recentemente postos à parte do tritão pigmeu, que assim afinal, não é uma subespécie diferente do primeiro, mas uma espécie.
> De facto, a sul do Tejo, o mais provável é encontrar o pigmeu.
> O achado em si é bastante interessante, obrigado por reportar.



Realmente bem que achava este animal diferente do tritão pigmeu, obrigado pela correcção 

É de facto um belo animal, em breve irei tentar apanhar mais destes animais e em especial a salamandra do fogo para mais registos fotográficos.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Tigres são a espécie animal mais ameaçada do mundo*



Eu já tinha lido isso, mas tenho a certeza que há aí sensacionalismo e alguma confusão.
Há muito menos linces-ibéricos do que tigres, por exemplo.
Mesmo se propositadamente formos para as subespécies, nem aí o tigre é o animal mais raro, há muitos mais em situação muito mais grave.


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

trepkos disse:


> Realmente bem que achava este animal diferente do tritão pigmeu, obrigado pela correcção
> 
> É de facto um belo animal, em breve irei tentar apanhar mais destes animais e em especial a salamandra do fogo para mais registos fotográficos.



Aí perto de Évora há muitos anfíbios ( penso que num local chamado Mitra lol).

http://bioue.blogspot.com/2006/10/anfibios.html

E esses são só alguns.


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

As espécies ditas invasoras, como as acácias, só se tornam assim porque são espécies pioneiras, isto é as primeiras a colonizar rapidamente solo que ficou exposto.

Como os seres humanos são tão peritos a fazer isso, as acácias propagam-se em tudo que seja terrenos de queimadas, agicultura, construção, estradas, etc...

Se plantarmos uma floresta mista de muitas espécies folhosas, as acácias não se vão introduzir dentro dessas, devido à sombra. O problema é que muitas vezes elas estão em quase toda a parte. A solução estará em começar uma floresta mista entre estas, e outras árvores de crescimento rápido, e uns carvalhos e outras nativas pelo meio. 

Teremos que aceitar o facto de as acácias estarem naturalizadas. Agora é evitar criar terrenos a descoberto e queimadas, para evitar a expansão destas.






MSantos disse:


> As acácias estão a tornar-se um grave problema, que parece não ter solução à vista.
> Alguem sabe se existe alguma forma eficaz de as combater?


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

irpsit disse:


> As espécies ditas invasoras, como as acácias, só se tornam assim porque são espécies pioneiras, isto é as primeiras a colonizar rapidamente solo que ficou exposto.
> 
> Como os seres humanos são tão peritos a fazer isso, as acácias propagam-se em tudo que seja terrenos de queimadas, agicultura, construção, estradas, etc...
> 
> ...



sim
há que manter uma floresta rica e com especies proprias de cada pais e de cada regiao bioclimatica do dado pais.
em portugal, por ex, temos problemas não só com especies estrangeiras como tambem com especies tipicas de determinada parte do pais a serem colocadas noutra em detrimento das especies da zona; um exemplo é o pinheiro bravo, tipico do norte mas introduzido no sul destruindo as grandes areas de pinheiro manso, sobreiro, etc.
em termos economicos uma tonelada de madeira de pinho vale cerca de 5e ( segundo o q me disse um silvicultor em st andre), enquanto o pinhão, fruto do pinheiro manso, vale muito mais.
dado isto a monocultura de pinheiro bravo, o sul, é má mesmo a nivel economico quanto mais a nivel ambiental.
as especies invasoras piores são mesmo as acacias...já se integraram...eu espero que as especies endemicas acabem por lidar bem com ela e não sejam projudicadas em demasia...como acontece com certas aves tropicais introduzidas.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Hoje tive na mão um livro da LPN que falava de uma terceira sub-espécie de cerquinho que desconhecia, além do broteroi e do faginea, e cuja área de distribuição se restringe ao Algarve e Norte de África. Alguém tem mais informações sobre este assunto?


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2010 às 20:13)

frederico disse:


> Hoje tive na mão um livro da LPN que falava de uma terceira sub-espécie de cerquinho que desconhecia, além do broteroi e do faginea, e cuja área de distribuição se restringe ao Algarve e Norte de África. Alguém tem mais informações sobre este assunto?



Não, por aqui infelizmente nada.
Tens o nome científico?
Eu por acaso tenho reparado em carvalhos com folhagens algo estranhas, parecendo subespécies e até espécies diferentes. 
Também já tenho encontrado carvalhos vermelhos ( Quercus rubra)  em algumas florestas que foram provavelmente introduzidos.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

Quercus Faginea Alpestris. Surge apenas no Barrocal Algarvio. Tenho conhecimento de relatos da presença de cerquinhos no Barrocal a norte de Loulé, mas não sei qual é a subespécie. 

Já tinha reparado em várias regiões do Alentejo Litoral que havia nas bermas das estradas, nas serras e juntos dos ribeiros umas árvores que pareciam carvalhos e que surgiam entremeadas com os sobreiros. Afinal são carvalhos-cerquinho. De acordo com o livro do LPN, o Alentejo litoral, em especial as serranias (Cercal, Grândola, região de Odemira) e os vales dos rios Sado e Mira serão regiões onde o cerquinho terá sido abundante e onde ainda se encontram alguns bosquetes importantes (o melhor ficará perto de Odemira).


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Seria uma óptima iniciativa termos as Câmaras a plantar espécies nativas nos jardins e nos passeios das cidades, nas bermas dos caminhos rurais, e a recuperar as margens de ribeiros, ribeiras e rios com plantações de vegetação ripícola autócne. A paisagem ficava logo diferente.


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

frederico disse:


> Quercus Faginea Alpestris. Surge apenas no Barrocal Algarvio. Tenho conhecimento de relatos da presença de cerquinhos no Barrocal a norte de Loulé, mas não sei qual é a subespécie.
> 
> Já tinha reparado em várias regiões do Alentejo Litoral que havia nas bermas das estradas, nas serras e juntos dos ribeiros umas árvores que pareciam carvalhos e que surgiam entremeadas com os sobreiros. Afinal são carvalhos-cerquinho. De acordo com o livro do LPN, o Alentejo litoral, em especial as serranias (Cercal, Grândola, região de Odemira) e os vales dos rios Sado e Mira serão regiões onde o cerquinho terá sido abundante e onde ainda se encontram alguns bosquetes importantes (o melhor ficará perto de Odemira).



Obrigado pelas informações!
De facto, a ser verdade, esse carvalhal será o maior dessa espécie a Sul do Tejo de que se tenha conhecimento. A norte do Tejo, o  maior para já,  fica ainda na zona de Alvaiázere.
Se alguém souber onde fica exactamente esse carvalhal, ( ou outros...) pode propôr a sua protecção ao ICN, Quercus, Câmara local...
Pode parecer absurdo, mas se as coisas forem feitas com cabeça, resultados surpreendentes poderão aparecer. Até podem expôr aqui o que pretendem e eu tentarei  ajudar naquilo que puder.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

Belém, encontrei um blog que fala de um tal Vale da Amendoeira, no Algarve, onde existirá um bosquete dessa subespécie do Cerquinho. Vou entrar em contacto com o autor e depois dou novidades.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Eu estou no curso de Eng. Florestal e já estudei 2 Subspécies de Carvalho Cerquinho, o _Quercus faginea subsp. broteroi _ e o _Quercus faginea subsp. faginea_, não conhecia essa terceira espécie


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

MSantos disse:


> Eu estou no curso de Eng. Florestal e já estudei 2 Subspécies de Carvalho Cerquinho, o _Quercus faginea subsp. broteroi _ e o _Quercus faginea subsp. faginea_, não conhecia essa terceira espécie



De facto não é muito comum encontrá-la, certamente que é uma subespécie com uma distribuição restrita e um valor muito interessante a nível ecológico.


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=14867&bl=1

Grande notícia!


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

belem disse:


> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=14867&bl=1
> 
> Grande notícia!




Sem duvida

A recuperação do Lince Ibérico está no bom caminho


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

*Só na Califórnia ...
*






National Geographic Blogs​


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

As florestas de sequóias da Califórnia são únicas e espectaculares.
Mas também há sequóias em Portugal e algumas  de boas dimensões que formam até florestas. Conheço pelo menos uma floresta em Sintra.


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

stormy disse:


> que tristeza......a mentalidade portuguesa a nivel da ecologia, desenvolvimento sustentavel, etc é simplesmente aberrante



Aqui está a foto da pobre Beringela:












Einstein, a segunda lontra do projecto (Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de St. André).









Eureka, a primeira lontra deste projecto.


Fotos do Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de St. André - Coordenador Dário Cardador


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

Pesca de arrasto traz Greenpeace a Portugal


ALEXANDRA INÁCIO

Jornal de Notícias


A associação ambientalista Greenpeace está em Portugal a promover uma campanha contra a pesca de arrasto de profundidade.

Se for às compras não fique surpreendido se encontrar uma equipa da Greenpeace à porta do supermercado, numa banca de mercado a distribuir panfletos. A associação ambientalista garante que a pesca de arrasto de profundidade é das mais "destrutivas" para os ecossistemas marinhos e, como é "uma pequena franja do sector", se for extinta não afectará a economia portuguesa.

As Nações Unidas aprovaram, em 2006, uma resolução que recomenda a adopção de normas protectoras dos ecossistemas vulneráveis. Os países tinham até 31 de Dezembro para aplicarem as medidas. A maioria nada fez. Portugal foi um deles, acusam. A campanha, já feita em França e que agora chega a Portugal e Espanha - os países que mais praticam a pesca de arrasto na União Europeia - pretende sensibilizar consumidores e retalhistas.

"Pedimos aos consumidores que exijam a retirada desses peixes", explicou Lanka Horstink, coordenadora da campanha. 

O tamboril, o peixe espada preto, os peixes vermelhos ou os tubarões de profundidade são algumas das espécies que dizem estar em risco de desaparecer caso os governos não terminem a pesca do arrasto. Margarida Castro, professora da Universidade do Algarve, garante que várias dessas espécies "podem ser pescadas legalmente nas plataformas continentais". Logo, não há lucro que a justifique. 

Jornal de Notícias


http://www.greenpeace.org/portugal/participa/proteger-o-fundo-do-mar

Para quem quiser colaborar.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

É um retorno a uma dor de cabeça para o sensível sector das pescas!

A tendência para roçar os limites da legalidade imposta pela União Europeia, quer seja em termos de área marítima não ultrapassando o que foi estipulado a cada membro bem como os métodos definidos, tem sido ao longo já de muitos anos objecto de enorme pressão por parte dos governos mas principalmente para quem tem escritório em alto mar!

E vozes novamente se levantam: "vêm estes Srs. Drs. do grin... não sei quê, que não sabem o que é a vida do pescador com família para sustentar, ficamos sem trabalho, e passamos fome, porque enquanto eles andavam a estudar estávamos nós na faina para que eles tivessem peixinho do bom à mesa e não podíamos ter outra vida... " entre outros!

O discurso repete-se...


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2010 às 20:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> É um retorno a uma dor de cabeça para o sensível sector das pescas!
> 
> A tendência para roçar os limites da legalidade imposta pela União Europeia, quer seja em termos de área marítima não ultrapassando o que foi estipulado a cada membro bem como os métodos definidos, tem sido ao longo já de muitos anos objecto de enorme pressão por parte dos governos mas principalmente para quem tem escritório em alto mar!
> 
> ...



A pesca de arrasto é "uma pequena franja do sector", se for extinta não afectará a economia portuguesa.
Não acho que a pesca de arrasto, na generalidade, afecte a vida do comum pescador, tanto mais, quando algumas das espécies que eles andam a «arrancar» do fundo do mar, na verdade, até existem na plataforma continental.
Racionalmente, ecologicamente e até economicamente nada justifica a pesca de arrasto em zonas profundas do oceano.
Se há alguma coisa que faz este tipo de «faina» é destruir as futuras gerações de peixe e em pouco tempo não haverá quase peixe para pescar, nos locais do costume.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

belem disse:


> A pesca de arrasto é "uma pequena franja do sector", se for extinta não afectará a economia portuguesa.
> *Não acho que a pesca de arrasto, na generalidade, afecte a vida do comum pescador, tanto mais, quando algumas das espécies que eles andam a «arrancar» do fundo do mar, na verdade, até existem na plataforma continental.*QUOTE]
> 
> Estou de acordo e embora seja um tema com o qual não lide diariamente, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas dada a existência de meios que comprovem que as espécies capturadas por estes navios de arrasto também se encontram nesta plataforma, é pertinente esta questão, porque que é que isto ainda acontece?!
> Pura intransigência dos armadores? Pode ser, derivado de objectivos a cumprir! Só acho que o simples pescador que trabalha em determinado navio de arrasto é o que habitualmente dá a cara e de certa forma é usado diante da sua condição social para reenvidicar algo que perante as normas comunitárias não é viável ou compromete seriamente o futuro dos locais onde habitualmente pesca e não raro sai prejudicado numa guerra que nem sequer é sua, apenas luta pelo seu sustento.


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> A pesca de arrasto é "uma pequena franja do sector", se for extinta não afectará a economia portuguesa.
> *Não acho que a pesca de arrasto, na generalidade, afecte a vida do comum pescador, tanto mais, quando algumas das espécies que eles andam a «arrancar» do fundo do mar, na verdade, até existem na plataforma continental.*QUOTE]
> 
> Estou de acordo e embora seja um tema com o qual não lide diariamente, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas dada a existência de meios que comprovem que as espécies capturadas por estes navios de arrasto também se encontram nesta plataforma, é pertinente esta questão, porque que é que isto ainda acontece?!




Não sei. Talvez por desinformação e apego a algo que já estão habituados.





joseoliveira disse:


> Só acho que o simples pescador que trabalha em determinado navio de arrasto é o que habitualmente dá a cara e de certa forma é usado diante da sua condição social para reenvidicar algo que perante as normas comunitárias não é viável ou compromete seriamente o futuro dos locais onde habitualmente pesca e não raro sai prejudicado numa guerra que nem sequer é sua, apenas luta pelo seu sustento.



 A Greenpeace, da qual não sou membro, penso que certamente não está contra estes pescadores, mas contra as grandes empresas e a política do governo português nesta área. 
Não está em questão o sustento destes pescadores, aliás até é também a pensar neles, que a Greenpeace tomou esta iniciativa, mas sim o futuro dos recursos marinhos, para que todos possam voltar a pescar. Os pescadores dos Açores tiveram um comportamento exemplar e realista neste aspecto, proibindo eles próprios, a pesca em alguns locais.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

belem disse:


> A Greenpeace, da qual não sou membro, penso que certamente não está contra estes pescadores, mas contra as grandes empresas e a política do governo português nesta área.
> Não está em questão o sustento destes pescadores, aliás até é também a pensar neles, que a Greenpeace tomou esta iniciativa, mas sim o futuro dos recursos marinhos, para que todos possam voltar a pescar. Os pescadores dos Açores tiveram um comportamento exemplar e realista neste aspecto, proibindo eles próprios, a pesca em alguns locais.



Sim, que não fique a ideia de que não percebi, peço desculpa se fugi um pouco da essência da questão, o que queria dizer é que acho que devia desde há muito, existir um equilíbrio entre quem comanda e quem é comandado neste enredo.

Pode eventualmente existir esse tal apego, se bem que não deixa de ser um pouco estranha essa reacção diante de uma vida que não é para todos e muito menos invejável, ou então tudo isto é o resultado de uma contínua desinformação que já se arrasta há demasiado tempo; vou mais por essa via!

Para além de outros sectores, acredito que em relação a este, se perde mais tempo com a introdução de novas regras de conduta a quem faz a vida no mar (não que exista algo de errado nisso) do que disponibilizar meios eficazes para difundir toda a informação necessária sobre o porquê de tais restrições, envolvendo possíveis riscos que não coloquem em causa o tão necessário equilíbrio entre o lado ecológico e o lado económico. Está aqui o cerne da questão e a sua implementação obviamente passa pela formação que penso que se devia manter em constante actualização em parceria com organismos ligados à investigação da ciência marinha, mas acima de tudo que fosse de qualidade, no entanto já li algures que ao longo destes últimos anos têm havido algum empenho nesse sentido.


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

http://faunaselvagemdeportugal.blogspot.com/2009/03/importancia-da-lagoa-de-santo-andre.html

http://quercuslitoralalentejano.blogs.sapo.pt/1779.html

sitios referentes á fauna da lagoa de santo andré, nomeadamente ao centro de recuperação de lontras.....este é dos lugares mais ricos do pais a nivel biologico...pena agora quererem construir um polo turistico com 1200 camas
se seguirem com este projecto ao menos que façam algo decente uma urbanização ecologica sem "mamarrachos"...que tenham como exemplo a cidade de santo andré, deixem espaços verdes e poupem parte do pinhal virgem
ha 20 anos transferiram os pescadores do bairro velho, perto da duna, e fizeram um bairro novo para todos os pescadores, familiares e amigos...queriam proteger a praia, espero sinceramente que se cumpra a promessa
sinto-me previligiado por ter uma casa num local tão unico e feliz o dia, naquele tempo, ha 30 anos, quando o meu avô se apaixonou por aquele lugar...


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sim, que não fique a ideia de que não percebi, peço desculpa se fugi um pouco da essência da questão, o que queria dizer é que acho que devia desde há muito, existir um equilíbrio entre quem comanda e quem é comandado neste enredo.
> 
> Pode eventualmente existir esse tal apego, se bem que não deixa de ser um pouco estranha essa reacção diante de uma vida que não é para todos e muito menos invejável, ou então tudo isto é o resultado de uma contínua desinformação que já se arrasta há demasiado tempo; vou mais por essa via!
> 
> Para além de outros sectores, acredito que em relação a este, se perde mais tempo com a introdução de novas regras de conduta a quem faz a vida no mar (não que exista algo de errado nisso) do que disponibilizar meios eficazes para difundir toda a informação necessária sobre o porquê de tais restrições, envolvendo possíveis riscos que não coloquem em causa o tão necessário equilíbrio entre o lado ecológico e o lado económico. Está aqui o cerne da questão e a sua implementação obviamente passa pela formação que penso que se devia manter em constante actualização em parceria com organismos ligados à investigação da ciência marinha, mas acima de tudo que fosse de qualidade, no entanto já li algures que ao longo destes últimos anos têm havido algum empenho nesse sentido.




O apego ao hábito sem ganhos com tal decisão  é muitas vezes derivado à desinformação.
Concordo perfeitamente que deveria haver mais informação junto dos pescadores e que deveria ser feito um esforço nesse sentido por parte das entidades oficiais.
Centros espalhados em algumas zonas chave, poderiam proceder a essa acção de informação.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 22:45)

*Lince ibérico ameaçado por infecção misteriosa*



> O lince ibérico, espécie em vias de extinção, está ameaçado por uma misteriosa infecção nos rins que está a afectar apenas os animais em cativeiro, informou terça-feira o organismo espanhol encarregado da proteção destes felinos
> 
> A doença crónica, de origem desconhecida, provocou a morte a três linces ibéricos, em Espanha, desde Dezembro passado, refere a mesma fonte, citada pela agência de notícias francesa AFP.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Essa é uma notícia algo triste, mas também há boas notícias como as referências sobre o início de acasalamento entre os linces do centro de recuperação de Silves!


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2010 às 10:00)

belem disse:


> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=14867&bl=1
> 
> Grande notícia!




Caribu, o lince macho que passou a fronteira para o lado de Portugal, tem tido uma alimentação curiosa: lebres e pequenos roedores, sobretudo.
O seu estado de saúde é bom até ao momento.


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2010 às 14:35)

Há aqui alguém que conheça a zona de Moura-Barrancos e do Parque Natural de Guadiana? Eu pelo que vi, na última vez que fui lá, estava cheio de lebres, perdizes, pombos-bravos e algumas aves de rapina.
Alguém sabe como está a situação do coelho-bravo por lá?


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2010 às 02:34)

Projecto LIFE Lince Moura/Barrancos com bons resultados:

http://projectos.lpn.pt/link.php?id_projecto=14&layout=1&lang=1&id=26


Versão sobre o lince-ibérico da Naturlink:


http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=3767&bl=1&viewall=true


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2010 às 14:40)

Centro de recuperação do lince-ibérico em Portugal:


http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=39&exmenuid=23


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2010 às 20:52)

Cavalo do Sorraia  ou Tarpan ibérico (Zebro)


O cavalo do Sorraia é  uma espécie de cavalo selvagem que por sorte é um dos últimos tarpans ibéricos e o ancestral do cavalo doméstico na Península Ibérica, que graças aos esforços do hipólogo Ruy de Andrade foi  possível conservar, mesmo antes da sua extinção.
É um animal, que mantido correctamente como se espera para tal espécie, denota  medo dos humanos, que gosta de estar em liberdade e sossegado, características típicas de cavalos selvagens. 
Para proteger estas relíquias do passado selvagem, abriu-se uma Reserva Natural do Cavalo do Sorraia, em Almeirim, curiosamente num local chamado vale do Zebro.















Zebros em liberdade com gado bovino ao fundo.








http://www.sorraia.org/


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2010 às 09:36)

Centro de Reprodução de Silves tem uma fêmea de lince-ibérico com infeção renal  



O Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico de Silves tem uma fêmea com a infeção renal que matou três animais em cativeiro em Espanha, disse hoje fonte do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade (ICNB).

"Temos uma fêmea com essa infeção, que já terá vindo assim de Espanha. Já foram feitas análises e está confirmado", disse fonte do ICNB, remetendo outras explicações para os responsáveis do Centro de Silves, que até ao momento a Lusa não conseguiu contactar.

O lince-ibérico, espécie em vias de extinção, está ameaçada por uma misteriosa infecção nos rins que está a afetar apenas os animais em cativeiro, informou hoje o organismo espanhol encarregado da proteção destes felinos.

A doença crónica, de origem desconhecida, provocou a morte a três linces-ibéricos, em Espanha, desde dezembro passado, refere a mesma fonte, citada pela agência de notícias francesa AFP.

Os três linces que morreram cresceram em cativeiro no âmbito do plano de acção criado em 2003 para a conservação do lince.

Mais de um terço dos 72 animais que atualmente vivem em cativeiro em Espanha apresentam sintomas que levam os especialistas a crer que estão a sofrer "a mesma infeção renal crónica", segundo o mesmo organismo.

Veterinários e técnicos dos dois centros de conservação do lince ibérico em Espanha estão a investigar a misteriosa infeção com a ajuda de especialistas para determinar a origem da doença e evitar "o aparecimento de novos casos", acrescenta o organismo, em comunicado.

O programa de conservação tem o objetivo de aumentar o número de felinos para poder devolvê-los à natureza. A reintrodução dos animais no seu habitat natural deverá arrancar ao longo deste ano.

Estima-se que existam 200 linces ibéricos a viver em estado selvagem, a maioria em parques naturais no sul de Espanha. No início do século XX existiriam cerca de 100 mil linces em Espanha e Portugal, segundo registos da época.

A urbanização, a caça e sobretudo uma doença que atingiu os coelhos, a principal fonte de alimentação destes felinos, provocou a quebra dramática da população de linces na Península Ibérica.

Portugal integra também o plano de ação para a conservação do lince-ibérico, no âmbito do qual foi criado o Centro Nacional de Reprodução do animal em Silves. Ao abrigo deste projeto, foram transferidos em novembro e dezembro passado 16 linces de Espanha para Portugal.

9 de Março de 2010 | 19:38
agência lusa 


http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=40343


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2010 às 00:21)

E o lince macho conhecido por caribu volta a fazer das suas! 
Após ter sido encontrado em Portugal, foi «levado» por técnicos espanhóis ( com pedido de autorização ao governo português) para Doñana, onde não durou muito tempo, estando já a empreender o mesmo caminho que tinha feito antes em direcção a Portugal.
Será que se chegar a Portugal vão raptá-lo de novo e levá-lo para Espanha? 
Há algo em Portugal que o atrae ( fêmeas, caça, abrigo, sossego,etc...)?
Não se sabe ao certo, mas espera-se que seja respeitada e porque não estudada a decisão do que devia ser um animal selvagem livre...


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2010 às 06:00)

Sentimentos patrióticos à parte, dos quais confesso não ser muito fervoroso, trata-se no mínimo duma situação muito curiosa! 

"( fêmeas, caça, abrigo, sossego,etc...)" Seria interessante detectar as razões desta espécie de chamamento vindo de Portugal em detrimento de outras e não o expor demasiado, para já, a outro tipo de stresses!


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2010 às 13:10)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sentimentos patrióticos à parte, dos quais confesso não ser muito fervoroso, trata-se no mínimo duma situação muito curiosa!
> 
> "( fêmeas, caça, abrigo, sossego,etc...)" Seria interessante detectar as razões desta espécie de chamamento vindo de Portugal em detrimento de outras e não o expor demasiado, para já, a outro tipo de stresses!



Completamente de acordo!
Os animais não conhecem as fronteiras feitas pelo Homem.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Uma lista de animais que se extinguiram em Portugal em tempos históricos ( bastante recentes em tempo geológico)  e devido à influência do Homem:

Castor, camurça, tetraz, cabra selvagem-do-Gerês ( entretanto substituída na zona por uma subespécie espanhola), bisonte-europeu, quebra-ossos, auroque, lince-euroasiático...
A maior parte estava cá ainda depois de 1500/1600, com  a possível excepção do auroque.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

Poderemos nós aguardar por uma possível repovoação ou reintrodução de pelo menos boa parte de tais espécies?

Seria parte de um processo de reavivamento de ecossistemas certamente bastante importantes na medida em que a cada dia que passa (felizmente) assistimos a uma sensibilidade cada vez mais colectiva e bastante forte para fazer frente a entraves ligados ao "alegado desenvolvimento" das regiões envolvidas.

A componente natural tem tido um destaque especial nestes últimos anos e é já um dado adquirido na forma como Portugal aborda estas questões e inverter esta tendência é já uma utopia. Passos importantes, ainda que aos poucos, lá vão surgindo...


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

joseoliveira disse:


> Poderemos nós aguardar por uma possível repovoação ou reintrodução de pelo menos boa parte de tais espécies?
> 
> Seria parte de um processo de reavivamento de ecossistemas certamente bastante importantes na medida em que a cada dia que passa (felizmente) assistimos a uma sensibilidade cada vez mais colectiva e bastante forte para fazer frente a entraves ligados ao "alegado desenvolvimento" das regiões envolvidas.
> 
> A componente natural tem tido um destaque especial nestes últimos anos e é já um dado adquirido na forma como Portugal aborda estas questões e inverter esta tendência é já uma utopia. Passos importantes, ainda que aos poucos, lá vão surgindo...




Sim, poderemos aguardar, porque já tem havido projecções nesse sentido e os resultados até agora têm sido interessantes. Parece que pelo menos a área suficiente existe e os habitats também, mas faltam claro, diversas variantes que já estão a ser tidas em conta e equacionadas para uma visão mais segura do que poderá ser realmente feito. Resta-nos também  uma colaboração com o nosso país vizinho, para proteger zonas raianas de importância elevada a nível ecológico. Neste momento, já estou em contacto com alguns espanhóis e o entusiasmo é bastante evidente, sendo este talvez o primeiro grande passo.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2010 às 18:10)

belem disse:


> Resta-nos também  uma colaboração com o nosso país vizinho, para proteger zonas raianas de importância elevada a nível ecológico. Neste momento, já estou em contacto com alguns espanhóis e o entusiasmo é bastante evidente, sendo este talvez o primeiro grande passo.



Interessante! 

Seria de facto um passo bastante importante para o futuro do ponto de vista ecológico e até de outros pontos de vista certamente Portugal estaria à altura para que fosse cada vez melhor classificado como um País acolhedor de tais espécies.
Espera-se que os meios de difusão que têm dado a conhecer as enormes vantagens de Portugal se tornar acolhedor deste tipo de iniciativas, continuem o seu excelente trabalho para que cada vez mais aumente este despertar de consciências para este tipo de projectos.


----------



## saldeouro (23 Mar 2010 às 00:39)

frederico disse:


> Hoje tive na mão um livro da LPN que falava de uma terceira sub-espécie de cerquinho que desconhecia, além do broteroi e do faginea, e cuja área de distribuição se restringe ao Algarve e Norte de África. Alguém tem mais informações sobre este assunto?



Olá. Eu tenho informação. O local é o vale da amendoeira, fica entre o azinheiro e os machados, como quem vai para o s.brás de alportel. A formação de carvalhos alpestris é numerosa e está misturada com diversos ulmeiros( espécie bem conservada no local, facto importante visto a morte de milhares de arvores da especie com a grafiose). Entrei em contacto com a camara municipal de s.brás de alportel, que por sua vez entrou em contacto com o ICNB. No entanto fiquei desiludido após receber a notícia que tinham somente interesse na criação de um parque de merendas no local. 
Para quem gosta de botanica é um local interessante.
Tenho vindo a semear alguns carvalhos da espécie, caso alguém tenha interesse... tb tenho carvalhos de monchique.


----------



## saldeouro (23 Mar 2010 às 00:47)

belem disse:


> Deixo aqui umas referências a uma árvore emblemática, o teixo:
> 
> 
> http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2006/07/o-teixo.html
> ...



Já agora a titulo de curiosidade, considerada árvore tipica de climas com algum frio, gostaria de mencionar existir um exemplar masculino da espécie num jardim particular com grande porte e com minimo garantia de 60anos em Moncarapacho no Algarve. O exemplar pode ser visto numa casa vermelha em frente do supermecado Alisuper.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2010 às 10:33)

saldeouro disse:


> Já agora a titulo de curiosidade, considerada árvore tipica de climas com algum frio, gostaria de mencionar existir um exemplar masculino da espécie num jardim particular com grande porte e com minimo garantia de 60anos em Moncarapacho no Algarve. O exemplar pode ser visto numa casa vermelha em frente do supermecado Alisuper.



Sim, o teixo é uma espécie adaptável. Em Lisboa também existem alguns bons exemplares.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2010 às 12:13)

Redutos de floresta primitiva ( climácica) em Portugal:

1-Serra da Arrábida

2-Peneda-Gerês

3-Mata da Margaraça

4-Ilha da Madeira ( Parque natural da Madeira e em mais alguns locais (poucos))

5-Ilhas dos Açores ( Pico da Vara e em mais alguns locais (poucos)).

6- Sicó-Alvaiázere

7-Matinha de Queluz

8-Serra da Nogueira






Poderão haver mais locais, mas estes são alguns que para já se destacam. Não se consideraram, grupos muito pequenos isolados de árvores climácicas imponentes ( com graves invasões de exóticas,como em Sintra, por exemplo), nem árvores ainda jovens e sem um porte climácico, como floresta primitiva climácica.
 Mesmo dentro dos locais definidos, apenas certas zonas possuem uma floresta primitiva.
Existe uma tendência próxima a uma floresta climácica ( pré-climácica), em alguns locais, como a Serra da Nogueira, com um dos maiores carvalhais da P. Ibérica. Muito provavelmente, em zonas mais isoladas da Nogueira, existe já uma floresta climácica .
Existe também um notório regresso, de uma nova geração climácica, que está a crescer à sombra dos pinhais, estevais e até eucaliptais.
Claro que até chegar à etapa climácica ainda levarão, mais provavelmente, umas centenas de anos...
Não é necessário realçar, penso eu, o quanto importantes são estas florestas, mas mais uma vez elas provaram-no:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=8032&bl=1


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2010 às 11:37)

*Descoberta uma nova espécie de dinossauro herbívoro*



> O esqueleto parcial fossilizado de uma nova espécie de dinossauro herbívora que viveu há 185 milhões de anos foi descoberto no Utah, segundo uma comunicação publicada terça-feira nos Estados Unidos
> 
> Até agora esta região do Utah, conhecida como 'Navajo Sandstone', era apenas conhecida pela descoberta de algumas ossadas dispersas de dinossauros e de pegadas destes animais desaparecidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2010 às 13:31)

http://www.destak.pt/artigo/59331

2 crias de lince-ibérico nascem no centro de reprodução de Silves.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

> *Lince ibérico com infecção renal está a reagir "bem ao tratamento"*
> 
> 
> _A lince ibérico Espiga, que está no Centro Nacional de Reprodução deste animal em Silves e sofre de uma doença renal que já matou quatro felinos da espécie em Espanha, está a "reagir bem ao tratamento"._
> ...



Fonte: Público


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2010 às 00:17)

Recebi agora informações sobre a existência de uma pequena população de linces-ibéricos em território nacional, num local algo inesperado ( eu sabia que já tinham havido lá linces, mas não sabia era que ainda lá existiam).
Estou muito contente com a notícia, só lamento não poder dar grandes pormenores, para já.
O que posso adiantar é que é no Alentejo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2010 às 16:26)

Nascimento de crias de lince ibérico em Portugal (Silves 4.Abril.2010)


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Eu acho piada é a contradição permanente e grave nos órgãos de comunicação.
Ora se diz que estão em grave perigo de extinção em Portugal, como logo a seguir se diz que estão extintos.
Não foi só essa reportagem a cometer erros desse tipo, como também a notícia que postei, que diz que os linces não são avistados em Portugal desde 1980, quando têm sido avistados até bastante recentemente.
Esta posição não oficial de alguns órgãos de comunicação, é partilhada por alguns membros da Quercus ( só para provar que o ICN não fez nada, enfim guerrinhas infantis entre grupos ambientalistas, quando todos deviam era estar interessados em factos e em ajudar-se), por espanhóis ( estes naturalmente embebidos por algum patriotismo cego ou simplesmente por desconhecimento ( assim espero eu), como demonstrou a Sra. Astrid Vargas quando visitou as instalações do Centro de Reprodução de Silves) e até  por alguns portugueses ( por interesse vários: caça, lobbies de construção ou alarmismo falso para angariar atenções, em especial pelos media).
Gostaria que esta gente soubesse, que negar factos sem provas, tomar uma atitude de derrotismo quando a luta ainda deve existir,  negar terrenos protegidos a um animal que tem um papel importantíssimo no seu ecossistema ( imagine-se que já vi espanhóis dizerem que o coelho-bravo aumenta em zonas onde há linces-ibéricos, provavelmente porque este elimina os animais doentes ou fracos),  mas o que é facto é que independentemente do que quer que se diga, o lince não provoca a extinção a nada e já cá anda muito antes de todos nós, certamente não merece a atitude desta gente, que tem-se saciado em mentiras sabe-se lá para quê ( por argumentos pessoais certamente, mas se formos a ver o cerne da questão, nem os seus argumentos pessoais são protegidos).
Em torno do lince-ibérico, poderia ser desenvolvido um ecoturismo sustentável, apoiado pela cortiça entre outros, aspectos que constituem apenas vantagens e praticamente nenhuns inconvenientes, isto se alguém achar que a protecção do animal em si , não encerra já, razões muito mais do que suficientes para o proteger. Os solos do Alentejo, na sua maior parte não são lá muito bons para a agricultura, daí que poucas culturas são rentáveis ao longo de anos, além do sobreiro e azinheira.
A sra Astrid Vargas, quando veio cá, fartou-se de criticar a localização do centro e disse que a zona não encerra condições para o lince viver, porque está hiperdegradada... Enfim isto é cómico, pois como é natural, o centro não tem necessariamente que ficar numa zona onde hajam linces ou onde se esteja a pensar em fazer reintroduções, o papel do centro é única e exclusivamente fazer a reprodução em cativeiro de linces, aspecto que de acordo com os últimos acontecimentos, o tem feito de forma bastante eficaz, tão boa ou melhor, que qualquer centro espanhol.
Se ela quisesse saber como é a Serra de Monchique teria visitado a serra, por exemplo a sua vertente oeste e norte e não teria ficado na zona de Silves, à espera que lhe aparecesse um lince pela frente ou que houvesse matagais mediterrânicos desenvoltos numa zona onde eles não existem.
A SOS Lynx  sabe muito bem quais são os locais, se a Sra. Astrid Vargas tivesse realmente preocupada com esse assunto teria perguntado.
É muito importante, no entanto, entender que os linces que ainda existem em Portugal, estão em GRAVE perigo de extinção, esse é o seu estatuto OFICIAL em Portugal e proteger as zonas onde se SABE que existem, tem ainda TODO o sentido.

Interessantes estes links:
http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=938&bl=1&section=6
http://asp3.blogspot.com/2007/08/lince-na-malcata-situao-em-2007.html


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

belem disse:


> Em torno do lince-ibérico, poderia ser desenvolvido um ecoturismo sustentável, apoiado pela cortiça entre outros, aspectos que constituem apenas vantagens e praticamente nenhuns inconvenientes, isto se alguém achar que a protecção do animal em si , não encerra já, razões muito mais do que suficientes para o proteger.



Essa é talvez a melhor solução para o lince-ibérico.

Em todo o lado se lê que o objectivo é criar uma população de linces e posteriormente soltar os linces de volta para a natureza.
O problema que se põe é: soltar onde?

Em parques naturais, com certeza. Porque sem ser aí, já existem obras humanas por todo o lado.
E fazer dos parques naturais um ecoturismo sustentável, seria bom para todos.


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2010 às 23:34)

AnDré disse:


> Essa é talvez a melhor solução para o lince-ibérico.
> 
> Em todo o lado se lê que o objectivo é criar uma população de linces e posteriormente soltar os linces de volta para a natureza.
> O problema que se põe é: soltar onde?
> ...



Sem dúvida que o que dizes tem sentido.
Espera-se é que este novo ataque vestido de «inocente» dos parques eólicos não venha encher as paisagens dos parques, pois já se tem visto a sua construção ser aprovada em zonas com lobos-ibéricos o que por si só diz tudo.
A realidade é que os linces também existem fora dos parques naturais, bem mais do que muita gente imagina (em Redes Natura, por exemplo).
Também não se entende como se quer manter actividades cinegéticas em zonas sensíveis de protecção. Há tanto espaço para a caça, deixem lá certas zonas sossegadas!


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2010 às 22:47)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WskG-xiYJb4&feature=related"]YouTube- El Lince ibÃ©rico 5/5[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 00:52)

Más noticias.



> *Morreu uma das duas crias de lince-ibérico nascidas em Silves*
> 13.04.2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Sim, é uma situação normal para os linces-ibéricos perderem uma das crias.
Preferia que sobrevivessem todas, mas é assim...


----------



## Zoelae (14 Abr 2010 às 23:54)

*Re: Biodiversidade - Viburnum lantana L.*

Para os amantes da Botânica, apresento-vos uma belíssima planta rípicola que descobri no ano passado no extremo ocidental do *Parque Natural de Montesinho, na ribeira do rio Mente*, é a _*Viburnum lantana L.*_ e era uma espécie ainda desconhecida no nosso país até então.
Fica aqui o link para a Nota Florística que publiquei http://www.scielo.oces.mctes.pt/sci...xt&pid=S0870-63522009000200009&lng=pt&nrm=iso
e um comentário a esta pequena descoberta por alguém da área (que não eu) http://plantas-e-pessoas.blogspot.com/2009/09/viburnum-lantana-adoxaxeae-um-arbusto.html


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2010 às 00:47)

Parabéns pela descoberta! 

Qual é a área natural de ocorrência dessa espécie?


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

*Re: Biodiversidade - Viburnum lantana L.*



Zoelae disse:


> Para os amantes da Botânica, apresento-vos uma belíssima planta rípicola que descobri no ano passado no extremo ocidental do *Parque Natural de Montesinho, na ribeira do rio Mente*, é a _*Viburnum lantana L.*_ e era uma espécie ainda desconhecida no nosso país até então.
> Fica aqui o link para a Nota Florística que publiquei http://www.scielo.oces.mctes.pt/sci...xt&pid=S0870-63522009000200009&lng=pt&nrm=iso
> e um comentário a esta pequena descoberta por alguém da área (que não eu) [B][U]http://plantas-e-pessoas.blog...09/viburnum-lantana-adoxaxeae-um-arbusto.html



Já conhecia esse blog e a pessoa que escreveu esse comentário foi meu Professor de Botânica e fitossociologia na Escola Agrária de Bragança, é o Professor Carlos Aguiar, é a pessoa que conheço que mais percebe de botânica e aprendi muito com Ele principalmente nas aulas de campo nas Serras de Montezinho, Nogueira e não só

Em relação à descoberta, é sem duvida muito interessante


----------



## Zoelae (15 Abr 2010 às 01:08)

Fil disse:


> Parabéns pela descoberta!
> 
> Qual é a área natural de ocorrência dessa espécie?



Obrigado.
Esta espécie, segundo o Livro Flora Ibérica distribui-se pela Europa, SW Ásia e NW de África, mas aqui na península Ibérica só existe no N e NE com irradiação para as cordilheiras montanhosas do C, E e SE, o local mais próximo onde foi achado um espécime foi na zona de Léon. Esta descoberta sugere que a área de distribuição se estende até ao PNM, tendo aí o limite sul da sua área de distribuição, à semelhança de outras espécies de plantas que se distribuem pela região Biogeográfica Eurossiberiana.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

*Re: Biodiversidade - Viburnum lantana L.*



MSantos disse:


> Já conhecia esse blog e a pessoa que escreveu esse comentário foi meu Professor de Botânica e fitossociologia na Escola Agrária de Bragança, é o Professor Carlos Aguiar, é a pessoa que conheço que mais percebe de botânica e aprendi muito com Ele principalmente nas aulas de campo nas Serras de Montezinho, Nogueira e não só
> 
> Em relação à descoberta, é sem duvida muito interessante



Sim deve ser a pessoa que melhor conhece a flora da região, pois foi esse o  tema da tese de doutoramento


----------



## belem (15 Abr 2010 às 10:13)

Parabéns Zoelae!


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

Mais um problema com uma espécie invasora (e desta vez não é uma planta)...



> *Plano para erradicar espécie de rã invasora em Oeiras vai começar dentro de dias *
> 
> _A rã-de-unhas-africana, espécie que se tornou invasora em França e Itália, já foi detectada em duas ribeiras de Oeiras. O plano de erradicação desta exótica, predadora das espécies autóctones com potenciais efeitos assustadores, vai arrancar em Maio, foi hoje anunciado._
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2010 às 18:42)

*Desaparecida há 50 anos: A gaivina-dos-pauis apareceu numa lagoa açoriana*




Em meados de Março foi avistado um exemplar da gaivina-dos-pauis (*Chlidonias hybrida*) na lagoa do Negro, ilha Terceira. De acordo com os especialistas, a ave permaneceu no local pelo menos três semanas, o que reforça a hipótese de ter circulado por outras zonas húmidas do arquipélago. O episódio até podia passar despercebido, não fosse o facto de há 50 anos não se avistar nos Açores uma gaivina-dos-pauis...

(Artigo completo em DN Ciência)


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2010 às 00:06)

Em Portugal a fauna está em muitos casos mal estudada e documentada.
Vão-se descobrindo até novas espécies de répteis!
No caso das aves, novos registos aparecem todos os anos e espécies que por vezes se pensavam extintas, estão na verdade presentes.
Obrigado pelo interessante registo, Gerofil!


----------



## belem (6 Mai 2010 às 23:26)

A situação do Lince em Portugal, a sua ecologia, as medidas de gestão e as perspectivas da sua conservação, são apresentadas por um técnico do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza, Dr Luís Roma, que desde 1990 tem trabalhado com a espécie.



http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=21&cid=1618&bl=1&section=1


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2010 às 14:12)

Oliveira com 2 mil anos (!!)  do Algarve:

http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1436985


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2010 às 20:46)

Então e lucanos ou cabras loiras alguém tem observado alguns?
Ou já observou alguma vez?
Esta espécie espectacular de insecto, o maior escaravelho da Europa, que tem intrigado os cientistas com o seu desaparecimento em várias regiões, precisa de ser melhor estudada e monitorizada.
Normalmente necessitam de carvalhais maduros e antigos  para se reproduzirem e são importantes recicladores energéticos de madeira em decomposição. Mas sabe-se que também utilizam outras árvores como abrigo e alimento.
Na Idade Média eram usados como medicamento mas também como amuleto.

http://www.biopix.dk/PhotosMedium/JCS Lucanus cervus 24389.jpg


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2010 às 11:24)

belem disse:


> Então e lucanos ou cabras loiras alguém tem observado alguns?
> Ou já observou alguma vez?
> Esta espécie espectacular de insecto, o maior escaravelho da Europa, que tem intrigado os cientistas com o seu desaparecimento em várias regiões, precisa de ser melhor estudada e monitorizada.
> Normalmente necessitam de carvalhais maduros e antigos  para se reproduzirem e são importantes recicladores energéticos de madeira em decomposição. Mas sabe-se que também utilizam outras árvores como abrigo e alimento.
> ...



Infelizmente Nunca vi nenhum exemplar dessa grande espécie da ordem coleoptera


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2010 às 17:34)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente Nunca vi nenhum exemplar dessa grande espécie da ordem coleoptera



Eu já vi alguns... Ainda há poucos dias vi uma fêmea no Norte do país.
São importantes agentes fitossanitários e muito interessantes de se observar.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 17:36)

belem disse:


> Eu já vi alguns... Ainda há poucos dias vi uma fêmea no Norte do país.
> São importantes agentes fitossanitários e muito interessantes de se observar.



Acredito que sejam bem interessantes, mas ainda não vi nada por estas bandas, que se enchem de bicharada na Primavera e Verão, essa espécie não deve habitar esta zona...


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2010 às 17:39)

Pedro disse:


> Acredito que sejam bem interessantes, mas ainda não vi nada por estas bandas, que se enchem de bicharada na Primavera e Verão, essa espécie não deve habitar esta zona...



Obrigado pela tua descrição.
Nessa zona predomina o pinhal, certo?


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2010 às 23:50)

Quebra ossos já ronda a fronteira com Portugal:

http://adesnivel.blogspot.com/2009/12/quebra-ossos-um-abutre-de-montanha-de.html

Será que são sinais de mudança?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2010 às 00:09)

*Floresta portuguesa afectada pelo clima*





Nas margens dos rios do Noroeste de Portugal, um narciso muito especial pode estar ameaçado pelas alterações climáticas. É um indicador dos impactos esperados na flora, da planta mais sensível às árvores. 
Apesar de a região ser a menos afectada pelo aumento da temperatura e pela diminuição da precipitação, os "martelinhos", como é conhecido o Narcissus cyclamineus, cujas populações estão diminuídas por causa da pressão da exploração agrícola e do corte da vegetação ribeirinha, podem ser afectados pela intensificação da sazonalidade das chuvas, estima João Honrado, botânico da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade do Porto.
Espécies da floresta com elevada importância ecológica como o carvalho, o teixo, o azevinho e o azereiro estão entre as que "podem não acompanhar os ritmos das alterações", devido à capacidade de dispersão limitada e à expansão lenta, como prevê o projecto SIAM II – Alterações Climáticas em Portugal.
Se o clima for mais quente, as espécies tenderão a deslocar-se para Norte e a subir em altitude. Mas "pode não haver tempo para que certas espécies ajustem a sua distribuição às novas condições climáticas, já que as mudanças estão aparentemente a ser mais rápidas e mais intensas do que a sua capacidade de resposta". 
Pode não haver impactes directos sobre as espécies, mas sim sobre os habitats. Se o clima ficar seco, as dependentes da água – como os anfíbios e muitas plantas – terão previsivelmente áreas de distribuição mais limitadas. "Mesmo que só alguns atributos sejam alterados, será um problema". O desaparecimento de algumas espécies pode condicionar o equilíbrio de todo o ecossistema e a forma como ele presta serviços ambientais, os conhecidos "serviços ecossistémicos", como a depuração da água e do ar, a polinização ou a formação do solo. 
Os problemas das alterações climáticas serão "tanto maiores quanto mais associados a outras pressões de origem antrópica, como a fragmentação dos habitats devido à agricultura intensiva, monoculturas florestais, urbanização e vários outros tipos de uso do solo", sublinha João Honrado.
Com a alteração do clima, a floresta nativa pode vir a conquistar áreas abandonadas. "Isso também depende da dinâmica socioeconómica no território: se se traduzir num abandono da agricultura e da pastorícia, as terras começarão a ser conquistadas por matos e giestas, favorecendo, a instalação da floresta autóctone".
Uma das espécies dominantes, a giesta, garante que o solo ganha e mantém características que assegurarão a regeneração com espécies que existem já nele ou com outras que possam chegar naturalmente, através de sementes transportadas pelo vento ou pelas aves – é a sucessão ecológica.
Se tivermos as serras cobertas com vegetação, haverá regulação dos recursos hídricos e processos biogeoquímicos com efeitos positivos na produtividade das plantas. Mas a capacidade depende do historial de utilização do espaço. Por exemplo, algumas zonas serranas – no Gerês, na Estrela, no Marão, no Montemuro – estão despovoadas e sem vegetação e grande parte da vegetação florestal autóctone está refugiada no fundo dos vales, pelo que se prevê demorada a sua regeneração natural.
Se as precipitações se tornarem menos regulares, nomeadamente no Alentejo e em Trás-os-Montes, e se não houver solo e cobertura vegetal capaz de reter a água, a sobrevivência de plantas e animais pode ficar ameaçada.
Como nos planos de ordenamento florestal se prevê a utilização das espécies autóctones folhosas para produção e compartimentação, para efeitos de protecção conta os incêndios, o botânico crê que "a capacidade de serviços ecológicos e de protecção do solo, retenção de água, regulação de ciclos bio-geoquímicos, prevenção de incêndios, etc. poderá vir a ser bastante incrementada". 

Alfredo Maia

Fonte: JN


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2010 às 14:19)

Contou-me agora, um investigador que está na zona do Sabugal, que o abutre-negro começa a aparecer também por aquela região. 
Uma ave que era tão rara há apenas alguns anos, começa agora a alargar o seu feúdo. Também há relatos confirmados de águia-real numa região lá próxima.


----------



## trepkos (31 Mai 2010 às 17:41)

Deixo-vos aqui uma foto de Sardão ( Lacerta lepida ) tirada na Casa Branca, Serra de Monfurado, concelho de Montemor-o-Novo.

A foto tem má qualidade porque foi tirada com um telemóvel e foi-me enviada, tenho pena de nunca ter visto um destes exemplares 'in loco' gostava bastante de os fotografar.

PS: Estava Morto.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para quem não conhece esta espécie, deixo aqui uma foto para se ver bem.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2010 às 18:10)

Ainda hoje numa aula de campo vi um sardão, foi perto da Aldeia de Parada, aqui no Concelho de Bragança

Esta espécie pode ter quase 1 metro de comprimento da cabeça à ponta da cauda, é o maior lagarto da Europa


----------



## trepkos (31 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda hoje numa aula de campo vi um sardão, foi perto da Aldeia de Parada, aqui no Concelho de Bragança
> 
> Esta espécie pode ter quase 1 metro de comprimento da cabeça à ponta da cauda, é o maior lagarto da Europa



Eu acho que a maioria dos Portugueses desconhece que temos animais destes no nosso País, é um animal muito belo mas que até se custa a encontrar... e existe no país todo!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2010 às 18:34)

trepkos disse:


> Eu acho que a maioria dos Portugueses desconhece que temos animais destes no nosso País, é um animal muito belo mas que até se custa a encontrar... e existe no país todo!



Nunca tinha visto nenhum em Trás-os-Montes, hoje foi a Primeira vez. Já vi alguns no Alentejo e Algarve, mas não são faceis de se ver, normalmente são muito esquivos... Eu nunca consegui ver nenhum exemplar muito grande, os que vi tinham todos menos de 40cm


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2010 às 01:09)

belem disse:


> Então e lucanos ou cabras loiras alguém tem observado alguns?
> *Ou já observou alguma vez?*



Efectivamente sempre conheci por cabra loira... Nome engraçado para tal animal.
Já há uns anos que não vejo um exemplar desses mas em pequeno haviam vários carvalhos velhos por perto de casa e era frequente ver os ditos - quase sempre de cor preta. Por vezes apanhavamos os animais com um pequeno pau nas suas pinças - eu não metia os meus dedos naquilo...mas vi vários amigos a ficarem com elas cravadas nos dedos e mãos.
Outros tempos em que abundavam carvalhais. O problema hoje em dia é a raridade de carvalhais na zona, sendo a maioria constituida por carvalhos jovens, o que não proporciona condições de segurança para estes escaravelhos.

Quanto a espécies que vão aparecendo aqui na Chã de Ferreira, saliento a garça cinzenta que comecei a ver por cá há cerca de 3 anos (mais ou menos). Não sei exactamente o local onde pernoita ou passa a maior parte do tempo, mas algures no leito do Rio Eiriz ou zona superior do rio Ferreira.
Outras espécies que há muitos anos não se viam por cá começam a ser vistas. O milhafre que tão raro foi nos últimos 20 anos regressa em força, bem como aparentemente o peneireiro, para além de pequenas aves que os meus olhos pouco treinados não conseguem descortinar as suas espécies...
Uma das principais razões para esta situação deveu-se sem dúvida à caça abusiva: tudo o que mexia era alvo dos "artistas". Agora com o passar dos anos as áreas de caça são poucas e é tudo mais regrado.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 22:23)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda hoje numa aula de campo vi um sardão, foi perto da Aldeia de Parada, aqui no Concelho de Bragança
> 
> Esta espécie pode ter quase 1 metro de comprimento da cabeça à ponta da cauda, é o maior lagarto da Europa



Perto da Ericeira, no preciso local onde costumo de ficar durante a fase de trabalho de campo na região, durante uns 3 anos, aparecia sempre um sardão juvenil com cerca de 30 cm, que era um animal bastante curioso, pois se não fizessemos gestos bruscos, ele aproximava-se e ficava até cerca de 1 metro de nós, quieto a observar-nos! 
Desde há 2 anos para cá, nunca mais o vi...


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 22:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Efectivamente sempre conheci por cabra loira... Nome engraçado para tal animal.
> Já há uns anos que não vejo um exemplar desses mas em pequeno haviam vários carvalhos velhos por perto de casa e era frequente ver os ditos - quase sempre de cor preta. Por vezes apanhavamos os animais com um pequeno pau nas suas pinças - eu não metia os meus dedos naquilo...mas vi vários amigos a ficarem com elas cravadas nos dedos e mãos.
> Outros tempos em que abundavam carvalhais. O problema hoje em dia é a raridade de carvalhais na zona, sendo a maioria constituida por carvalhos jovens, o que não proporciona condições de segurança para estes escaravelhos.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelo teu testemunho!
É sem dúvida bastante interessante.
Contrariamente ao que a maior parte das pessoas pensam, as pinças do macho não magoam, mas sim as das fêmeas ( e não é brincadeira).
Elas usam as suas pinças como tornos para abrir a casca dos carvalhos para recolher um pouco de seiva e os machos algumas vezes aproveitam-se disso e assim reúnem-se todos no mesmo sítio.
Se aparecer algum macho extra, à partida deverá haver um combate e é aí que o arsenal espantoso do macho entra em acção, segurando o inimigo com as pinças e levantando-o para o atirar ao chão.
É para este propósito exclusivo que ele usa as suas mandíbulas. Se pusermos os dedos entre as pinças, mal sentimos ele a morder.
Também usam a sua aparência assustadora para tentar afastar predadores e sabe-se que sacrificam a sua vida durante o acasalamento, expondo-se ao perigo e protegendo a fêmea ( cobrindo-a com o seu corpo!). Há mais machos do que fêmeas e estas, muitas vezes portadoras de novas vidas, são mais preciosas para a espécie do que os machos.


----------



## Shimmy (1 Jun 2010 às 23:32)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda hoje numa aula de campo vi um sardão, foi perto da Aldeia de Parada, aqui no Concelho de Bragança
> 
> Esta espécie pode ter quase 1 metro de comprimento da cabeça à ponta da cauda, é o maior lagarto da Europa



Eu por exemplo não fazia a menor ideia da existência. Desde que me registei neste fórum ainda não parei de aprender coisas interessantes


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2010 às 00:47)

belem disse:


> A situação do Lince em Portugal, a sua ecologia, as medidas de gestão e as perspectivas da sua conservação, são apresentadas por um técnico do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza, Dr Luís Roma, que desde 1990 tem trabalhado com a espécie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=21&cid=1618&bl=1&section=1



Gostaria de salientar que estas populações, actualmente e muito provavelmente  já não terão tantos efectivos e algumas delas provavelmente já estão extintas. Embora esta entrevista já seja depois de 2000...
As últimas informações, no entanto, apontam essencialmente para 3 regiões:
Monchique (!)  , Guadiana e Malcata.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 15:35)

belem disse:


> Gostaria de salientar que estas populações, actualmente e muito provavelmente  já não terão tantos efectivos e algumas delas provavelmente já estão extintas. Embora esta entrevista já seja depois de 2000...
> As últimas informações, no entanto, apontam essencialmente para 3 regiões:
> Monchique (!)  , Guadiana e Malcata.



Estive na última semana na Serra de Monchique com pessoas da Soslynx.org, no local do achado ( escuta de lince-ibérico em 2008) e confirmaram que apenas a 1,5 km daquele local foi avistado um lince-ibérico numa reserva de caça, em 2005.
Segundo consta ainda há linces-ibéricos por lá, mas a soslynx. org diz não haver provas de reprodução efectiva. Eu acredito que sim, mas não da forma desejada ( regular e anual). Existem também vários avistamentos reportados ( mesmo exceptuando todos os casos duvidosos ou incertos).
A região que abordo não inclue apenas a Serra de Monchique, mas várias serranias que constituem uma área bastante apreciável, com vários kms de extensão.
Entretanto após ter sido confirmada a presença de um pequeno núcleo «linceiro» na Malcata, logo ao lado ( Serra de Gata), em Espanha acharam este ano provas genéticas da sua presença, corroborando todos os dados oficiais referentes à presença do lince na Malcata, alguns poucos anos antes.
Em apenas 1 dia e meio em uma das serras, sem procurar muito, registei a presença de javalis, águias de bonelli, corujas do mato,mochos-galegos, coelhos-bravos, perdizes, cucos, pegas-azuis, gaios,  mariposas, borboletas, passeriformes, vaga lumes, micromamíferos, etc,etc...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2010 às 20:32)

Na Quarta, quando fui ao Gerês, pôde fotografar este _animalzinho_.






Se alguém souber a espécie. Agradecia 

Com Zoom:


----------



## Costa (4 Jun 2010 às 20:48)

João Soares disse:


> Na Quarta, quando fui ao Gerês, pôde fotografar este _animalzinho_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acho que é uma cobra de água


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 23:33)

Aproveito estas imagens para perguntar se existem ou não répteis (refiro-me obviamente ao termo popular de cobras) em Portugal considerados venenosos? Claro, em caso de mordedura; confesso que tenho explorado muito pouco o tema, mas a informação que até agora verifiquei têm-se mostrado um tanto inconclusiva!


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

É muito difícil de dizer por essa foto.
Que tamanho tinha a cobra?
Dentro das conhecidas em Portugal, não me parece com nenhuma ( a mais próxima é a Macroprotodon brevis, mas esta espécie, tem uma distribuição estritamente mediterrânica na P. Ibérica)!
Pelo menos sei que não é uma víbora.
Mas sinceramente já vi cobras muito estranhas em Portugal.





joseoliveira disse:


> Aproveito estas imagens para perguntar se existem ou não répteis (refiro-me obviamente ao termo popular de cobras) em Portugal considerados venenosos? Claro, em caso de mordedura; confesso que tenho explorado muito pouco o tema, mas a informação que até agora verifiquei têm-se mostrado um tanto inconclusiva!



Existem sim. 
2 víboras são venenosas ( Vipera latastei e Vipera seonei) e temos a grande «naja» Malpolon monspessulanus.
Algumas também têm dentes inoculadores de veneno, mas com menos estragos, que estas.
A resistência ao veneno, varia de pessoa para pessoa.


----------



## trepkos (5 Jun 2010 às 12:30)

belem disse:


> Existem sim.
> 2 víboras são venenosas ( Vipera latastei e Vipera seonei) e temos a grande «naja» Malpolon monspessulanus.
> Algumas também têm dentes inoculadores de veneno, mas com menos estragos, que estas.
> A resistência ao veneno, varia de pessoa para pessoa.



A Vipera latastei ( vibora cornuda ) é muito comum no Alentejo, já a Vipera seonei só existe no Norte do país, temos também a alpolon monspessulanus ( cobra rateira ) e Macroprotodon brevis ( cobra-de-capuz ). Além destas 4 não temos mais nenhuma venenosa.

Depois temos uma série de lagartos vistosos mas que não são venenosos, e aracnídeos ( aranhas e escorpiões ) venenosos, como a Tarântula Ibérica e algumas espécies de Viuvas-negras.


----------



## Costa (5 Jun 2010 às 13:06)

Temos o lacrau que também julgo ser venenoso


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2010 às 13:21)

trepkos disse:


> A Vipera latastei ( vibora cornuda ) é muito comum no Alentejo, já a Vipera seonei só existe no Norte do país, temos também a alpolon monspessulanus ( cobra rateira ) e Macroprotodon brevis ( cobra-de-capuz ). Além destas 4 não temos mais nenhuma venenosa.
> 
> Depois temos uma série de lagartos vistosos mas que não são venenosos, e aracnídeos ( aranhas e escorpiões ) venenosos, como a Tarântula Ibérica e algumas espécies de Viuvas-negras.



Sim, eu já tinha conhecimento dessas 4.
Mas as 3 referidas são as mais perigosas. A M. brevis não dá qualquer efeito ( a não ser que seja alguém com alergia grave ao seu veneno). A M. monspessulanus é mais pela mordedura em si, porque os colmilhos com veneno estão muito na rectaguarda e geralmente não constituem um perigo para o Homem ( mas isso depende da superfície mordida...).
A rateira tem o hábito de se erguer e ameaçar ferozmente como a naja( quem a ataca) e é um animal que pode se tornar bastante grande ( tanto se fala em 2 metros como em 2,5 metros). Eu já observei um exemplar enorme, mas é impossível dar estimativas. A razão pela qual a consegui ver, foi porque fazia tanto barulho a andar num canavial ( literalmente partiu algumas canas) que me chamou logo a atenção.


----------



## Pedro F (5 Jun 2010 às 14:44)

Boas!

Aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei há coisa de 2 anos na Serra da Boa Viagem:











Este espécime tinha bem mais de 1 metro, desde a ponta da cauda até à cabeça!


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2010 às 19:44)

João Soares disse:


> Na Quarta, quando fui ao Gerês, pôde fotografar este _animalzinho_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ao mostrar, esta fotografia, a minha _stôra_ de Biologia. Ela ando a pesquisar, e informou-me que se deve tratar de uma _Coronella girondica_, nome vulgar Cobra-lisa-meridional.É uma espécie inofensiva e alimenta-se principalmente de lagartos,osgas,e pequenas cobras.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2010 às 11:33)

Interessante.
Também andei de volta dessa cobra e lembro-me de ver esta foto:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36436628@N06/4595774983/

Mas realmente não é assim tão fácil identificar cobras, quando o padrão é variável e ainda mais quando as colorações não são bem visíveis.
Obrigado pela informação. Parece-me razoável a identificação, tendo em conta esta foto:

http://mwilsonherps.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/coronella_girondica2-copy.jpg

O padrão do corpo, neste caso, está mais próximo do que é apresentado na tua foto.


E esta é a M. brevis ou cobra de capuz:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/36436628@N06/4334590767/


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2010 às 10:25)

Notícia saída hoje no jornal *Público*, versão online.



> *Expedição vai inventariar a vida marinha das Selvagens*
> 
> Chega hoje às ilhas Selvagens a maior expedição oceanográfica em Portugal, com a participação de três navios e cerca de 70 investigadores portugueses e estrangeiros. Nos próximos 20 dias, vai ser feito o levantamento exaustivo da vida marinha das ilhas Selvagens, pertencentes ao arquipélago da Madeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2010 às 18:06)

Florestas dos Cárpatos da Roménia em perigo:

http://verde.br.msn.com/videos.aspx?cp-documentid=bd7b3a86-a619-4017-9c04-a6d52f883219


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2010 às 11:49)

*Lontra condenada ao WC*



> Desde Setembro passado que os técnicos do Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens do Parque Biológico de Gaia convivem diariamente com um hóspede inusitado. A lontra macho que ali chegou, depois de ter sido encontrada em Águeda, vive na casa de banho dos homens
> 
> A situação começou por ser provisória mas a espera pela transferência para um centro de recuperação com condições para receber a lontra já traçou irremediavelmente o seu destino. O animal está ´imprintado`, ou seja, está demasiado habituado ao ser humano.
> 
> ...



Se tivesse condições quem ficava com ela era eu...adoro lontras, são animais espectaculares.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2010 às 16:29)

É o famoso erro inconsciente da vontade em domesticar qualquer animal pelo qual sentimos grande carinho.

Existem histórias dessas um pouco por todo o lado, desde crocodilos a pandas ou até os muito vulgares símios; recordo a paranóia que tinha aos 15 anos em querer domesticar um esquilo que um familiar me traria da Alemanha se lhe confirmasse que poderia ficar em casa, adorava e ainda adoro esse animal e a simples ideia de que não teria condições adequadas para cuidar dele surgiu muito gradualmente. 
Hoje, apesar de ainda gostar muito desta espécie, já não há dúvidas de que o melhor é mesmo não o ter.


----------



## trepkos (16 Jun 2010 às 18:03)

Alguém me diz que tipo de aranha é esta?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2010 às 18:32)

Parece-me um opilião.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2010 às 19:38)

trepkos disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui uma foto de Sardão ( Lacerta lepida ) tirada na Casa Branca, Serra de Monfurado, concelho de Montemor-o-Novo.
> 
> A foto tem má qualidade porque foi tirada com um telemóvel e foi-me enviada, tenho pena de nunca ter visto um destes exemplares 'in loco' gostava bastante de os fotografar.



Este sardão visualizei-o no Parque da Cidade do Porto no mês passado. Aliás visualizei 2 espécimes a cerca de 250 mts um do outro.
Seguem 2 imagens do mesmo sardão (do outro só tenho 1 imagem "tremida").











Coloco também uma imagem de uma "sardanisca" comum - com desenhos por vezes muito interessantes - já vi vários tipos de desenho das manchas que os caracterizam...






Por último também uma imagem da galinha de água que ali anda à vontade, embora seja um pouco tímida...







Outra espécie, mais comum penso eu, é o sardão de cabeça azul (perdoem-me por não saber o seu nome correcto). capturei a seguinte imagem no parque do Alvão há cerca de 2 anos.







Espero que gostem...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

Hoje sinto-me feliz...há vários anos que não via uma raposa na zona; não é que as procure no dia a dia mas era habitual avistar estas criaturas de longe a longe...mas não tanto assim!
Já lá vai bastante tempo sem avistar uma única raposa aqui por perto. Calhou hoje, ao regressar a casa ver um exemplar de médio porte a atravessar a estrada. Tinha uma cauda bem grande para o seu tamanho.
Felizmente que as há, mesmo após a desflorestação e incêndios que grassaram ao longo do tempo. Novas estradas (e auto-estrada até), novos arruamentos, novas casas...não as demoveram e estoicamente elas resistiram. Na mesma zona de sempre, desde que me lembro.
Ali o meu pai caçou várias (hoje apenas coelhos e só aqueles que ele vai reintroduzindo...), belos tapetes foram feitos
Felizmente resistiram

Adiante.

Há dias o meu filhote, ao brincar numa pequena mina de água onde teimava a resistir um fio de água neste mês de estio, encontrou um ser que penso ser uma lagartixa de água ou salamandra (talvez tritão?). Pensava ele que era uma "sardanisca", bicho que tanto gosta de procurar nos muros batidos pelo sol.
A correr, alegre, veio mostrar-me a sua mais recente captura (os répteis tem um fiel "inimigo" à cola...
Reparo então não se tratar de uma "sardanisca" comum mas um pouco diferente do habitual.
Alguém que possa identificar? Uma ajuda?...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jul 2010 às 01:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje sinto-me feliz...há vários anos que não via uma raposa na zona; não é que as procure no dia a dia mas era habitual avistar estas criaturas de longe a longe...mas não tanto assim!
> Já lá vai bastante tempo sem avistar uma única raposa aqui por perto. Calhou hoje, ao regressar a casa ver um exemplar de médio porte a atravessar a estrada. Tinha uma cauda bem grande para o seu tamanho.
> Felizmente que as há, mesmo após a desflorestação e incêndios que grassaram ao longo do tempo. Novas estradas (e auto-estrada até), novos arruamentos, novas casas...não as demoveram e estoicamente elas resistiram. Na mesma zona de sempre, desde que me lembro.
> Ali o meu pai caçou várias (hoje apenas coelhos e só aqueles que ele vai reintroduzindo...), belos tapetes foram feitos
> ...



Trata-se de uma das 2 espécies de salamandra que acorrem em Portugal: a salamandra lusitânica e a salamandra galaica.

Neste caso, trata-se da salamandra lusitânica, também chamada de salamandra salamandra, salamandra comum, salamandra de fogo, salamandra de pintas amarela. Provavelmente trata-se da subespécie salamandra de fogo, pois parece-me uma salamandra juvenil, escura com manchas de tom avermelhado, alaranjado ou castanho dourado. Ao vivo ainda só observei a salamandra de pintas amarelas, num açude e numa mina ou nascente, era talvez o dobro do tamanho desta.

Só por curiosidade, a maior espécie de salamandra ocorre na china, podendo atingir 1.80m e os 30kg!! 
Salamandras e tritões são anfibios que já existiam por cá há 180milhões de anos!
Os tritões também pertencem à família salamandriae, porém embora alguns sejam mesmo chamados de salamandras, são filogeneticamente diferentes, e ao contrário das salamandras, eles vivem dentro de água pelo menos 2 ou 3 meses por ano. A água também é ecossistema das salamandras, mas não permanecem tanto tempo dentro de água como os tritões.


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2010 às 13:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje sinto-me feliz...há vários anos que não via uma raposa na zona; não é que as procure no dia a dia mas era habitual avistar estas criaturas de longe a longe...mas não tanto assim!
> Já lá vai bastante tempo sem avistar uma única raposa aqui por perto. Calhou hoje, ao regressar a casa ver um exemplar de médio porte a atravessar a estrada. Tinha uma cauda bem grande para o seu tamanho.
> Felizmente que as há, mesmo após a desflorestação e incêndios que grassaram ao longo do tempo. Novas estradas (e auto-estrada até), novos arruamentos, novas casas...não as demoveram e estoicamente elas resistiram. Na mesma zona de sempre, desde que me lembro.
> Ali o meu pai caçou várias (hoje apenas coelhos e só aqueles que ele vai reintroduzindo...), belos tapetes foram feitos
> ...




Olá

Trata-se de um tritão de ventre laranja. 
É um animal que precisa da água para viver, espero que o teu filho o tenha posto no mesmo local onde o viu, senão coitado do bicho...
Quanto à sardanisca comum que está mais acima e abaixo dos 2 sardões, é na verdade um sardão juvenil.
O lagarto com cabeça azul é um  lagarto de água.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Trata-se de um tritão de ventre laranja.
> É um animal que precisa da água para viver, espero que o teu filho o tenha posto no mesmo local onde o viu, senão coitado do bicho...
> Quanto à sardanisca comum que está mais acima e abaixo dos 2 sardões, é na verdade um sardão juvenil.



Tens razão! 

Trata-se de um tritão-ibérico ou tritão-de-ventre-laranja (Lissotriton boscai).

Ontem navegava no telemovel quando respondi, e descartei possibilidade pois a imagem do bicho no telemovel não era a melhor.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2010 às 01:34)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Trata-se de um tritão de ventre laranja.
> É um animal que precisa da água para viver, *espero que o teu filho o tenha posto no mesmo local onde o viu, senão coitado do bicho*...
> ...



Obrigado Belem e pauloH pela elucidação.

Sem dúvida que achei interessante o achado dele. Mas depois de uns minutos na mão dele pedi-lhe para o colocar no lugar de onde o tirou. Lá foi ele um pouco a contra-gosto mas devolveu-o a seu lugar.

Estes espaços, apesar de pouco valorizados, são espaços ricos em termos biogenéticos. Espécies animais e vegetais interessantes encontram-se com frequência nesta minas\nascentes; para além da sua natural vocação para irrigação das culturas poderão ser uma forma de preservação de espécies. E também uma espécie de monumento cultural da arte e engenho dos nossos antepassados.
Se passar por mim, e como é um legado, irei procurar preservar o espaço que ficará nas mãos da família.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 21:38)

Três cavalos atravessaram hoje, terça-feira, a cidade de Faro e, depois de terem causado o pânico no trânsito e embatido numa viatura, foram finalmente apanhados a 100 metros do Tribunal de Faro.

Em declarações à Lusa, fonte da PSP explicou que os três cavalos andavam a pastar num terreno para onde está projectada a Cidade Judiciária de Faro e que ter-se-ão solto de um acampamento de pessoas de etnia cigana, atravessando a zona urbana da cidade.

Os três cavalos foram presos cerca das 18 horas pelas autoridades policiais na Avenida 5 de Outubro, uma das principais da cidade.

Os donos reivindicaram, de imediato, os animais e garantiram à PSP que se iriam responsabilizar pelos danos causados, adiantou a mesma fonte, acrescentando que o animal que bateu numa viatura causou alguns danos.

info de «jn»


O interessante deste evento, é que as 2 pessoas circulavam em cavalos normais e puxavam por uma corda, um cavalo com alguns traços de zebro, sobretudo nas patas.


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2010 às 23:48)

Descoberta a causa da «infecção renal» em linces-ibéricos:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/08/08/andalucia/1281264312.html

Afinal a culpa foi dos suplementos dietéticos...


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 20:01)




----------



## duero (17 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

belem disse:


> Descoberta a causa da «infecção renal» em linces-ibéricos:
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/08/08/andalucia/1281264312.html
> 
> Afinal a culpa foi dos suplementos dietéticos...



Estava a pensar que os linces foram comenzaram a beber alcohol e ficaram alcoholicos, agora fico tranquilo, pois nao é o alcohol, se nao os suplementos dietéticos,..........eu pensava que comian coelhos.

Estamos a fazer animais mutantes, como acontecera con as vacas ha unos anos. Estamos estragando os animais. Eles nao precisan suplemento nenhum, eles precisam monte e mato con coelhos, nao precisam mais coisa. 

A final de contas, de novo O CULPAVEL É O SER HUMANO, sempre foi asi. 

Jogamos a ser Deus, cando a natureza precisa tranquilidade, o lince nao precisa do ser humano nem dos seus suplementos dietéticos, só devemos deixar tranquilos aos animais salvagems.

Sempre estuve a pensar que o culpavel da doença fora o ser humano.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

duero disse:


> Estava a pensar que os linces foram comenzaram a beber alcohol e ficaram alcoholicos, agora fico tranquilo, pois nao é o alcohol, se nao os suplementos dietéticos,..........eu pensava que comian coelhos.
> 
> Estamos a fazer animais mutantes, como acontecera con as vacas ha unos anos. Estamos estragando os animais. Eles nao precisan suplemento nenhum, eles precisam monte e mato con coelhos, nao precisam mais coisa.
> 
> ...




Completamente de acordo.
Eu também desconfiei que a causa era humana.


----------



## trepkos (20 Ago 2010 às 14:42)

Foram avistados hoje de manhã quatro grifos sobre Montemor-o-Novo, voavam em círculos sobre algumas zonas da cidade.

O que é uma coisa fantástica, os grifos em Portugal estão confinados aos parques do Tejo e do Douro internacional e às portas de Ródão.

Há algumas dezenas de anos os grifos eram bastante comuns um pouco por todo o País, será possível que estejam a voltar?

Espero poder também avistar os grifos, para ver 'in loco' estas fantásticas noticias.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2010 às 16:17)

trepkos disse:


> Foram avistados hoje de manhã quatro grifos sobre Montemor-o-Novo, voavam em círculos sobre algumas zonas da cidade.
> 
> O que é uma coisa fantástica, os grifos em Portugal estão confinados aos parques do Tejo e do Douro internacional e às portas de Ródão.
> 
> ...




Quem os avistou ou de onde vem essa notícia?
A confirmar-se seria uma grande notícia.
Os grifos de facto permanecem sobretudo em zonas sossegadas como Montesinho, Alto Douro, Tejo internacional, Serra de S. Mamede,etc...


----------



## trepkos (20 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

belem disse:


> Quem os avistou ou de onde vem essa notícia?
> A confirmar-se seria uma grande notícia.
> Os grifos de facto permanecem sobretudo em zonas sossegadas como Montesinho, Alto Douro, Tejo internacional, Serra de S. Mamede,etc...



Avistou uma senhora que achou os pássaros esquisitos e os chamou de cegonhas, mais tarde apareceu lá um senhor de idade que os identificou, este senhor conhece grifos, pois quando era jovem eles ainda existiam selvagens por aqui.

PS: A senhora disse que tinham mais de um metro de envergadura de asas, deviam ter perto de dois metros, o que condiz com os grifos.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 00:05)

http://vamossalvarsortelha.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Bom site: http://www.biodiversity4all.org/


----------



## duero (27 Ago 2010 às 01:01)

Que coisa é un "grifo"? Cual é o nome cientifico de ese animal?


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2010 às 01:57)

duero disse:


> Que coisa é un "grifo"? Cual é o nome cientifico de ese animal?



Abutre-fouveiro (Gyps fulvus)
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abutre-fouveiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffon_Vulture


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

duero disse:


> Que coisa é un "grifo"? Cual é o nome cientifico de ese animal?



Um grifo é um buitre-leonado! 
Gyps fulvus.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

As aves mais rápidas do mundo ( falcão-peregrino e açor):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_RHRAzUHM"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## duero (28 Ago 2010 às 03:19)

Acreditava que foram mais comunes e abundantes en Portugal, pois mesmo en Extremadura ben perto da fronteira a moitos de eles.

É o buitre mais común, moito mais que o buitre negro, o alimoche e o quebrantahuesos.


Aqui a áreas onde deixavan as ovelhas e outros animais domésticos mortos por doenças ou accidentes e eles comían, mais cando fora as "vacas locas" a UE prohibio deixar animais mortos nos campos


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2010 às 07:04)

O abutre grifo existe em portugal em algumas áreas protegidas: tejo internacional, serra da malcata (onde lhe são colocadas carcaças de animais mortos em certos locais) e douro internacional. Também existe o abutre do egipto e salvo erro o abutre negro. Do quebra ossos, não tenho conhecimento.


----------



## trepkos (28 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Paulo H disse:


> O abutre grifo existe em portugal em algumas áreas protegidas: tejo internacional, serra da malcata (onde lhe são colocadas carcaças de animais mortos em certos locais) e douro internacional. Também existe o abutre do egipto e salvo erro o abutre negro. Do quebra ossos, não tenho conhecimento.



De facto o grifo só existe ai, trata-se de uma área bem pequena do nosso território, ao contrário de Espanha.

A questão foi que eles foram avistados aqui em Montemor, a 100 km da fronteira e do local mais próximo de onde eles se encontram, a serra de São Mamede.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2010 às 12:13)

Foto de um grifo tirada do alto da aldeia de Monsanto no passado dia 17 de Agosto:






Mais perto.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

Paulo H disse:


> O abutre grifo existe em portugal em algumas áreas protegidas: tejo internacional, serra da malcata (onde lhe são colocadas carcaças de animais mortos em certos locais) e douro internacional. Também existe o abutre do egipto e salvo erro o abutre negro. Do quebra ossos, não tenho conhecimento.



Em Portugal temos as seguintes espécies:

Abutre do Egipto
Abutre Negro
Abutre Fouveiro ou Grifo
Grifo de Rueppel
Grifo Africano


O gipaeto-barbado ou quebra-ossos, nunca mais foi visto em Portugal...
O último registo foi bem antigo e vindo do Vale do Guadiana.
Pensa-se que estes abutres, chegaram a nidificar no Alvão, por exemplo, assim como em Monchique.
No entanto, graças a esforços de Espanha o seu número no país vizinho está a aumentar e tem-se notado uma aproximação do gipaeto em relação à fronteira com Portugal, sobretudo junto ao interior do Alentejo.




trepkos disse:


> De facto o grifo só existe ai, trata-se de uma área bem pequena do nosso território, ao contrário de Espanha.
> 
> A questão foi que eles foram avistados aqui em Montemor, a 100 km da fronteira e do local mais próximo de onde eles se encontram, a serra de São Mamede.




O grifo já teve um território muito maior, estendo-se a quase todo o território continental de Portugal.
O abutre do egipto, por exemplo, existia até na Arrábida.


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2010 às 20:50)

Aqui pelo Funchal tenho encontrado alguns exemplares de coqueiros...acontece que apesar de se desenvolverem bem nao frutificam, talvez devido as temperaturas serem um pouco fora dos patamares optimos, mas uma coisa interessante que observei foi que as folhas sao total e agressivamente invadidas por fungos,  do genero dos que sao encontrados nas especies de citrinos...fungos que devem ser trazidos por formigas que se alimentam dos sub produtos metabolicos destes...acontece que esses fungos devem ter efeitos nefastos na arvore
Interessante como a fauna e flora autoctones acabam por interagir de um modo interessante com as especies exoticas


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 22:13)

stormy disse:


> Aqui pelo Funchal tenho encontrado alguns exemplares de coqueiros...acontece que apesar de se desenvolverem bem nao frutificam, talvez devido as temperaturas serem um pouco fora dos patamares optimos, mas uma coisa interessante que observei foi que as folhas sao total e agressivamente invadidas por fungos,  do genero dos que sao encontrados nas especies de citrinos...fungos que devem ser trazidos por formigas que se alimentam dos sub produtos metabolicos destes...acontece que esses fungos devem ter efeitos nefastos na arvore
> Interessante como a fauna e flora autoctones acabam por interagir de um modo interessante com as especies exoticas



Há evidências que não frutificam?
Isso seria interessante, mas só o facto de conseguirem crescer é impressionante, pois exigem zonas bastante tropicais.
Quanto aos fungos, isso acontece mesmo nos trópicos, bastando ir a zonas onde por exemplo, os coqueiros não tenham uma presença espontânea.
Penso que até em zonas onde ocorrem naturalmente isso acontece, mas com menos importância.


----------



## duero (29 Ago 2010 às 05:04)

belem disse:


> Em Portugal temos as seguintes espécies:
> 
> Abutre do Egipto
> Abutre Negro
> ...



Nao conhecia o grifo de rueppel e o africano, nunca tivera sentido de eles, acho que en España nao existen estos buitres.

Eu pensava que o grifo fora un poquinho mais abundante en Portugal por ser en Extremadura a regiao española onde sao mesmo moito habituais, mais nao é tao estranho que estivera en esa área se fica a 100 kms da fronteira, pois 100 kms nao e grande distancia para un pasaro como este, que pode elevar a moitos metros da terra e aproveitar as correntes de aire.

O buitre negro ja e mais raro, nao conhezo o motivo de eso, mais tambén a maioria da poboaçao fica en Extremadura.

O alimoche (buitre egipcio) fica sobre tudo nas montanhas.

E o quebrantahuesos ja e moito raro, pois só existen nas altas montanhas e sao poucos poucos.

Eu ja vi tudas as especies menos o quebrantahuesos, que nunca vi.

Mesmo o grifo ja vi moitas ocasioes.

Acho que se o home de ese local conhezia o animal mesmo devia ser moito habitual en esa área ha unos anos.


Mais hoje a maior ameaza acho que nao é os pesticidas, se nao a falta de alimento, pois a UE prohibio deixar animais mortos nos campos, e acho que os buitres deven pasar moito fome.

Os grupos ecologistas pideram a UE que esa lei fora revocada ao menos nas áreas dos buitres, e poudera deixar animais mortos en esas áreas.


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 15:14)

duero disse:


> Nao conhecia o grifo de rueppel e o africano, nunca tivera sentido de eles, acho que en España nao existen estos buitres..



O Rueppel, em Portugal, existe no Tejo Interior, por isso uma vez ou outra deve passar a fronteira.
O Africano tem um carácter mais passageiro e foi visto apenas no cabo de S. Vicente.




duero disse:


> Eu pensava que o grifo fora un poquinho mais abundante en Portugal por ser en Extremadura a regiao española onde sao mesmo moito habituais, mais nao é tao estranho que estivera en esa área se fica a 100 kms da fronteira, pois 100 kms nao e grande distancia para un pasaro como este, que pode elevar a moitos metros da terra e aproveitar as correntes de aire...



O Grifo em Portugal não é assim tão raro.
Há vários locais onde tem uma presença regular ( sobretudo interior do país).
Tudo depende do local.






duero disse:


> O buitre negro ja e mais raro, nao conhezo o motivo de eso, mais tambén a maioria da poboaçao fica en Extremadura..



Por cá também vivem no interior.





duero disse:


> E o quebrantahuesos ja e moito raro, pois só existen nas altas montanhas e sao poucos poucos..



Já estão a recuperar, embora lentamente.





duero disse:


> Eu ja vi tudas as especies menos o quebrantahuesos, que nunca vi.
> 
> Mesmo o grifo ja vi moitas ocasioes..



Sim, o Grifo também já vi e até em bandos. 








duero disse:


> Mais hoje a maior ameaza acho que nao é os pesticidas, se nao a falta de alimento, pois a UE prohibio deixar animais mortos nos campos, e acho que os buitres deven pasar moito fome.
> 
> Os grupos ecologistas pideram a UE que esa lei fora revocada ao menos nas áreas dos buitres, e poudera deixar animais mortos en esas áreas.



Muitos abutres, infelizmente, têm sido envenenados.
E claro, como dizes muito bem, o maior problema foi o da falta de alimento, devido a uma mudança de hábitos de pastorícia e falta de presas naturais ( auroques, bisontes, veados, zebros,etc...), assim como as leis que proíbem a deposição de cadáveres ao ar livre ( felizmente alguns locais já receberam autorização para deixar restos vindos dos talhos, alimentando assim os abutres, poluindo menos e assim  não se tem que incinerar os restos ( é que ainda são várias toneladas!)).
De salientar que os abutres têm um papel crucial nos ecossistemas, prevenindo o aparecimento de doenças e pestes, ao limpar as carcaças.


----------



## stormy (29 Ago 2010 às 19:52)

belem disse:


> Há evidências que não frutificam?
> Isso seria interessante, mas só o facto de conseguirem crescer é impressionante, pois exigem zonas bastante tropicais.
> Quanto aos fungos, isso acontece mesmo nos trópicos, bastando ir a zonas onde por exemplo, os coqueiros não tenham uma presença espontânea.
> Penso que até em zonas onde ocorrem naturalmente isso acontece, mas com menos importância.



So dao flor mas os frutos caem ainda em fase muito precoce


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 20:17)

stormy disse:


> So dao flor mas os frutos caem ainda em fase muito precoce




Interessante.
De onde recebeste essa informação?


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 03:17)

Por si os sirve os adjunto los datos de las cuatro especies de buitres europeos en la primera edición (1994) del Birds in Europe de Birdlife International. Datos en parejas reproductoras:

- Quebrantahuesos (_Gypaetus barbatus_): España 42-47; Total Europa: 100-140
- Alimoche común (_Neophron percnopterus_): Portugal 30-60; Canarias 30-36; España Peninsular 1.324-1.373; Total Europa: 1.800-2.100
- Buitre leonado (_Gyps fulvus_): Portugal 100-150; España 8.074; Total Europa 9.200-10.000
- Buitre negro (_Aegypius monachus_): España 900-1.000; Total Europa 940-1.060

 Al cierre de esa edición el buitre negro no tenía presencia reproductiva confirmada en Portugal aunque sí se producían avistamientos de individuos procedentes de España en expansión, búsqueda de alimento y desplazamiento. Posteriormente (1994 y 2003) se confirmaron dos casos aislados de reproducción. Luego la cosa volvió a pararse...hasta este año cuando se formaron tres parejas reproductoras en el Tejo Internacional  tras un intento fracasado el año pasado en la Sierra Malcata

http://www.grefa.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=555

Pollo de buitre negro portugués 







http://www.grefa.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=543

http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2010/08/el-buitre-negro-vuelve-anidar-en.html


 A la vista está que Iberia es la principal reserva de buitres de Europa con muchísima diferencia. Los ornitólogos de otros países europeos flipan cuando llegan aquí (y lo digo de primera mano). Y la cosa se ha acrecentado aún más:

Datos de 2001 para España

- Quebrantahuesos: 81 parejas reproductoras (para un total europeo de 118) y 201 aves de población subadulta.

- Alimoche: 1.320-1.480 parejas. Muy escasa en el resto de Europa:las siguientes poblaciones en tamaño son las de Francia (menos de 100 parejas) y Portugal (menos de 70 parejas). Esta especie está sufriendo un descenso dramático en muchas zonas.

- Buitre leonado: 17.600 parejas censadas y *22.500* parejas estimadas  Nótese el fuerte incremento en apenas 8-10 años.

- Buitre negro: 1.400 parejas "españolas" para un total europeo de 1.530 parejas.

 En porcentajes, España cuenta con el 69% de las parejas reproductoras de quebrantahuesos; el 84% de las de alimoche; y más del 90% de las de buitre negro y leonado.

 Pero la cosa ha ido a más en el caso del buitre negro, por ejemplo. Copio de la Enciclopedia Virtual de los Vertebrados Españoles (Museo de Ciencias Naturales-CSIC (Centro Nacional de Investigaciones Científicas):

"Durante el censo de 2006 se han detectado 1.845 parejas. Al corregir la cifra obtenida en aquellas colonias donde no se realizó el número de visitas necesario para detectar en su totalidad las fracciones no reproductora y la reproductora que fracasa, la población podría ascender a 2.440 parejas (De  la Puente  et al., 2007)."

Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/aves/aegmon.html

 Añadir también que el Prepirineo Catalán (concretamente la Serra de Boumort y entorno próximo) se constituye como la única zona europea en que anidan las cuatro especies de buitres del continente. Un lugar magnífico.

 Ya en el plano más personal hace apenas dos días dí (trabajo en un espacio natural protegido madrileño) una cita de tres buitres negros. Estaban buscando alimento: conejos muertos concretamente (suele ser lo más usual). No se reproducen en el Parque pero suelen acudir en desplazamientos más o menos lejanos desde zonas del suroeste madrileño donde crían. Ya en mi pueblo (Gargantilla) y entorno son más comunes y crían con regularidad. En esa última zona buitres leonados hay a patadas y mucho más raro es el alimoche (no se reproduce aunque a veces se ven ejemplares aislados procedentes de poblaciones segovianas relativamente cercanas).


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 04:40)

En cuanto a los otros buitres de que hablais os pongo alguna reseña:

- Buitre moteado (_Gyps rueppellii_). En España se considera ocasional, aunque cada vez se ve con más facilidad (ya hay muchas citas). Es un buitre subsahariano pero como divagante llega hasta el centro y sur de la Península Ibérica. Las primeras citas ibéricas se dieron en 1990. Normalmente son ejemplares inmaduros que acompañan en sus movimientos migratorios a los buitres leonados ibéricos*. Los avistamientos suelen hacerse en la zona del estrecho de Gibraltar aunque alcanzan por el norte Cáceres, Madrid y Segovia. Pueden verse durante todo el año aunque son más comunes en primavera (mayo) y otoño (octubre).

* Añado cita de Surfbirds.com: "The main factor involved in Ruppell’s Vulture occuring in Iberia is, primarily, the increase in numbers of Eurasian Griffon Vultures over-wintering in sub-Saharan Africa, where in recent winters they can be seen regularly with the local populations of Ruppell’s and African White-backed Vultures.  This increase is largely a result of the increase in the population of Eurasian Griffon’s in Spain, which underwent an increase of over 500% between 1979 and 1999 (and further increases have been logged since this date); large numbers are now reported exiting Iberia via the Straits of Gibraltar in (e.g. 4,816 in 2000) during October and November (...) ‘Eurasian Griffon Vultures of the recently increased Spanish population reach the wintering areas in Western Africa in higher numbers than before and they occur here together with Ruppell’s Griffon Vultures which showed an increase as well.  It seems likely that, on their way back to Spain, Eurasian Griffons are sometimes joined by Ruppell’s Griffons and that especially dispersive immatures may keep going all the way..Ruppell’s Griffon Vulture has been included in ‘Category A’ of the Spanish, Portuguese and European lists.’  One could certainly replace ‘Ruppell’s Griffon’ with ‘African White-backed’ and come up with an equally true statement."

- Buitre dorsiblanco africano (_Gyps africanus_). Hay tres citas hasta finales de 2009 en Europa: una en Portugal (Cabo San Vicente, 2006) y dos en España (2008 y 2009, Tarifa)

 Y luego otras especies de buitres de los que creo que no ha habido avistamientos en Portugal:

- Alimoche sombrío (_Necrosyrtes monachus_): Dos citas (las unicas en Europa), una en 2003 y otra en 2007 en la provincia de Cádiz. En 2004 hubo otra cita pero parece ser que era un ejemplar escapado de cautividad.

- Buitre orejudo (_Torgos tracheliotus_): Una captura en Europa en el siglo XIX (Provenza) y una observación de dos ejemplares en el Pirineo de Huesca en septiembre de 1940. Nada más

 Ha habido más avistamientos de especies raras de buitres pero parece ser que en todos los casos se trata de ejemplares escapados de cautividad.

 Saludos 

 Por cierto, me encanta la palabra "grifo" para el buitre leonado


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 13:44)

São excelentes as tuas informações.
Assim que eu saiba de mais alguma coisa venho aqui postar.
Não sei de registos de Necrosyrtes monachus e Torgos tracheliotus em Portugal, mas dada a proximidade dos registos, em relação ao primeiro e ao seu amplo raio de acção, é bem provável que por vezes venha cá.


----------



## duero (31 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

Esto da la razón a mis sospechas.

Siempre he pensado que en España hay demasiados "buitres".


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 12:44)

No facebook, andam a correr fotografias de uma baleia fotografada na praia do Guincho.






Baleia no Guincho em Setembro de 2010 (foto de Miguel Lacerda)







Baleia no Guincho em Setembro de 2010 (foto de Miguel Lacerda)


----------



## belem (10 Set 2010 às 15:11)

Muito interessante, André!


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2010 às 22:36)

Pela Lagoa de st andré os meses entre setembro e dezembro são os mais ricos do ano a nivel de biodiversidade...por agora já ´se nota a chegada de multiplas especies como os flamingos, garças, andorinhas do mar, etc...quem agostar de bird watching que dê aqui um pulinho


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2010 às 21:58)

*A Living Relic: Madeira's Laurissilva Forest*





Earth Observatory *acquired April 25, 2010*

Located in the Atlantic Ocean about 700 kilometers from the coast of North Africa, Madeira Island is the top of a giant shield volcano that rises six kilometers from the ocean floor to reach an altitude of 1,862 meters above sea level. When Portuguese explorers arrived there in the early 1400s, they were so impressed with the thick forest covering the steep, mountainous island that they called it Ilhe de Madeira, Island of Wood. 
The Advanced Land Imager (ALI) on NASA’s Earth Observing-1 satellite acquired this detailed, true-color image of Madeira on April 25, 2010. The image shows that deep green forest survives intact on the steep northern slopes of the island, but in the south, where terrain is gentler, the terra-cotta color of towns and the light green color of agriculture are more dominant.
The forest of Madeira is known as Laurissilva, a forest that is similar to high-altitude tropical rain forests (“cloud forests”). Laurissilva is a relic of the forest that once thrived across southern Europe and North Africa, but which disappeared as the last ice age ended and the regional climate became hotter and drier. Madeira’s mild, subtropical climate and isolation preserved the laurel forest as it became extinct elsewhere.
The surviving Laurissilva is both a natural reserve and a World Heritage Site. The remaining forest covers about 15,000 hectares, making it the largest Laurissilva forest in the world. About 90 percent of the forest is believed to be old growth, primary forest, says the United Nations. The Laurissilva includes a wide diversity of plants, including a number of rare ferns and flowering plants.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2010 às 22:56)

Não diria que se tivesse extinto, por causa do clima se tornar mais quente ( mais seco, sim), mas sobretudo porque as glaciações acabaram com ela no Sul da Europa.
A laurissilva não tolera lá muito bem o frio.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 22:46)

Caribu, o lince-ibérico fora da lei, que contrariou os lobbies e interesses de tanta gente ao passar a fronteira para o lado português, morreu mas desta feita, no lado espanhol e em Doñana. Morte por inanição, mas pensa-se que há muita coisa além disso.
De salientar que Caribu, após este episódio mediático passado em Portugal, foi algumas vezes capturado já quase em Portugal e levado de volta para Doñana... E depois de chegar a Donana lá ia ele de volta para a direcção de Portugal.
Na opinião de alguns espanhóis deviam ter deixado este pobre lince em paz, decidir por si mesmo onde viver.
Para alguns, a pressão de manipular tantas vezes este pobre lince, de lhe colocarem uma coleira transmissora causou stress e a morte a este pobre lince.
Quem sabe Caribu seria um lince português/espanhol, da zona fronteiriça ou com alguma referência genética/comportamental/dietética nessa região...
Pena que não o tivessem deixado viver onde queria, baseados em preconceitos sabe-se lá de que espécie.


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 01:51)

_*Um dos três linces encontrados mortos este fim-de-semana foi baleado com 12 tiros*
23.09.2010
Helena Geraldes

Um dos três linces-ibéricos encontrados mortos este fim-de-semana em Doñana, Espanha, foi vítima de traumatismos múltiplos provocados por doze disparos, informaram as autoridades.

Esponja era uma fêmea com dois anos e meio e fazia parte do núcleo populacional de Puebla de Aznalcázar. De acordo com os resultados à necropsia, realizada no Centro de Análises e Diagnósticos da Consejeria de Médio Ambiente, foram encontrados, pelo menos, doze projécteis que atingiram os órgãos vitais do animal, noticia o “El Mundo” online. Dois encontravam-se alojados no crânio, quatro no peito, três na zona torácica, um na zona abdominal ventral, um no terço posterior e um último numa das extremidades posteriores. Esponja foi encontrada junta à estrada A-494 de Moguer (Huelva).

Este ano já morreram sete linces a viver em estado selvagem na região de Doñana. Este número significa que já se perdeu mais de dez por cento de uma das duas únicas populações viáveis do planeta.

Só no fim-de-semana passado foram encontrados mortos três animais, entre os quais Caribú (nascido em 2005) , lince que, no início do ano, atravessou a fronteira para Portugal e aí permaneceu três dias. Os outros foram Esponja (2008) e Fario (2009).

Para reforçar as populações selvagens de lince-ibérico (Lynx pardinus), a espécie de felino mais ameaçada de extinção do planeta, as autoridades espanholas começaram a libertar seis animais em cercados de aclimatação em Guadalmellato, Córdoba. Entre 14 e 21 de Dezembro foram libertados os primeiros três casais: Caberú e Charqueña, Cascabel e Diana e Elron e Eclipse. Todos provêem da população de Andújar-Cardeña. O objectivo das autoridades é que aqueles cercados, com cerca de quatro hectares, funcionem como elemento de fixação e de reprodução. Em Abril, Charqueña deu à luz três crias. 

Quanto ao programa ibérico de reprodução em cativeiro, este ano conseguiram sobreviver nove crias, comparadas com as 17 conseguidas em 2009. No total, desde as primeiras crias de Saliega, em 2005, já nasceram 50 animais no âmbito do programa._

http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1457557


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 03:08)

*O lince-ibérico chega a Serralves*






*A partir do próximo domingo, dia 26 de Setembro e até ao dia 7 de Novembro estará patente em Serralves uma exposição de fotografia sobre o lince-ibérico com fotos da espécie obtidas em liberdade pelo fotógrafo espanhol de Natureza Andoni Canela.*

Sabe mais em:
http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=24561&bl=1


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2010 às 23:00)

*A genética vai revelar o mundo dos sacarrabos*

Ao pé de coelhos, raposas e javalis, vive um carnívoro que prolifera cada vez mais. Uma equipa de cientistas está a descobrir os segredos de um animal que tem uma cauda usada para fazer pincéis de óleo.






O jipe voltou a parar pela terceira vez, a poucos metros da armadilha. Apesar de estar vazia como as outras duas armadilhas que tínhamos visto, havia uma diferença, as portinholas laterais estavam fechadas, e não havia nem um pombo morto, nem um pedaço de toucinho pacientemente à espera de serem comidos.

Lá dentro, a prova do crime. 

"Ó engenheiro, é pêlo de sacarrabos ou quê?" 

"É, é. Nitidamente", disse Eduardo Oliveira e Sousa, dono da herdade de Agolada de Baixo, perto de Coruche, no Ribatejo, respondendo a Carlos Fonseca. 

O investigador, que estava agachado junto à armadilha, e já nos tinha convidado a cheirar o odor deixado pelo mamífero carnívoro de nome específico Herpestes ichneumon, não descansou antes de abrir a portinhola, esticar o braço lá para dentro e retirar o tufo. Pêlos cinzentos-claros, castanhos-escuros, o esperado.

A atenção do cientista da Universidade de Aveiro desviou-se para as pegadas junto da armadilha. Carlos Fonseca tinha-nos falado da dificuldade em encontrar vestígios do animal: "Eu tenho um molde branco em gesso para as aulas que dou, porque no campo é muito difícil encontrar as pegadas."

Agora, desenhava no caderno uma das duas pegadas que se viam na terra. "A almofada [que o mamífero tem como têm os gatos] é maior, depois temos um, dois, três, quatro dedos afastados", explicou-nos. As pegadas eram a prova da fuga do sacarrabos.

Segundo a teoria proposta ali pelos dois homens, o mamífero tinha aproveitado a folga entre o chão desnivelado e a armadilha para meter a cabeça, empurrar a portinhola para cima e fugir. "Se ele passa a cabeça, passa o corpo todo", constatou Eduardo Oliveira e Sousa, que conhece bem o animal.

Semanas antes tínhamos visto outro indivíduo da espécie, numa gaiola noutro local da Agolada de Baixo. O mamífero, de focinho curto e corpo esguio e comprido, podia perfeitamente passar por um buraco assim. 

O sacarrabos ganhou o dia. Senão, o destino deste indivíduo seria igual ao de tantos outros. A espécie é cinegética, todos os anos milhares de sacarrabos são caçados entre Setembro e Fevereiro ou capturados e mortos nos restantes meses, mesmo que não tragam grande benefício para o Homem. A carne não é apreciada e, da pele, o máximo que se pode aproveitar é o final da cauda que serve para fabricar pincéis de óleo.

O sacarrabos perdeu os predadores naturais como o lince-ibérico e o lobo, e mesmo com a pressão dos caçadores continua a expandir o seu território em Portugal, ajudado pelo avanço do mato nos terrenos que deixaram de ser utilizados para a agricultura. Há 20 anos, Castelo Branco seria o limite máximo da sua distribuição, hoje é avistado até em Vinhais, no Norte. Se não for controlado, pode pressionar demasiado as presas, como por exemplo o coelho.

Por esta expansão continuar a aumentar, por se conhecer tão pouco sobre a ecologia da espécie, a genética da população portuguesa, as ligações sociais e o estado sanitário, o grupo de Carlos Fonseca vai utilizar as carcaças recolhidas pelos caçadores de norte a sul do país para fazer análises genéticas aos indivíduos.

"Com a genética podemos determinar quais são as populações que se estão a expandir, se a reprodução é mais robusta nas fronteiras da expansão, como é que são as relações sociais entre os indivíduos", explicou ao P2 Carlos Fonseca. O cientista está à frente de um projecto que vai tirar uma fotografia à ecologia do sacarrabos através da genética. As conclusões podem alterar a forma como a gestão da espécie é feita e ter implicações no ordenamento do território e na conservação de outros animais como o lince-ibérico.

Ele é nosso

No terreno, as pegadas do carnívoro estão a poucos metros de uma das estradas de terra batida que percorre a herdade de 1500 hectares. Perto passa um curso de água que está escondido por silvas e um arbusto chamado sargaço. Em redor, os eucaliptos altos oferecem manchas de sombra ajudados por alguns pinheiros-mansos. "Este pedacinho de terra é um bom exemplo do que o sacarrabos gosta",disse Carlos Fonseca.

O curso de água proporciona anfíbios ao mamífero e no terreno preenchido por esconderijos podem encontrar-se coelhos, lebres e, provavelmente, ovos de aves. 

O engenheiro diz já ter visto um indivíduo com o coelho na boca, mas, apesar do que possa vir na literatura científica, não se sabe ao certo como é o resto da sua alimentação e se existem variações regionais. O projecto da equipa do biólogo também quer responder a estas dúvidas.

O nome do sacarrabos deriva de um comportamento observado na espécie. "Quando se vê um grupo, as fêmeas com a ninhada seguem em fila indiana com a cara dos filhos a tocar na cauda do indivíduo que está à frente, por isso parece que estão a "sacar os rabos"", explicou o cientista. Esta figura também lhes deu o nome de cobra com pêlo, adianta Eduardo Oliveira e Sousa. Mangusto é outro nome comum desta espécie, que em Espanha se chama de meloncillo.

Até agora, pensava-se que este animal endémico de África tinha sido introduzido na Península Ibérica durante a ocupação dos árabes. Estudos recentes mostram que a única população que existe na Europa é mais antiga e passou para cá através do estreito de Gibraltar, durante o processo de glaciação. 

"Estamos a publicar uma análise que demonstra que o sacarrabos já existe na Península Ibérica desde o Plistocénico, há cerca de 20 mil anos. É uma espécie que se expandiu, regrediu, expandiu, regrediu [no território ibérico]", explica Carlos Fonseca. O artigo ainda está por publicar, o primeiro autor é Philippe Gaubert, biólogo do Museu de História Natural de Paris, que também estará envolvido no projecto de Fonseca para ajudar à análise genética. 

Os resultados, apesar de surpreendentes, podem explicar diferenças no comportamento entre as populações, como a actividade diurna que se vê em Portugal e Espanha, mas que é nocturna nas populações africanas. Durante os últimos milhares de anos, o comportamento dos nossos sacarrabos provavelmente modificou-se.

Safari português

De regresso ao jipe, o engenheiro levou-nos até ao local onde semanas antes tinha sido capturado o outro sacarrabos. Pela estrada, pode-se ver o milharal rasgado por clareiras feitas pelos javalis. Dos oito hectares de milho que se plantaram na herdade, Eduardo Oliveira e Sousa diz que só se aproveitam "três ou quatro".

De dia, os javalis escondem-se no eucaliptal, de noite fazem incursões no milho e nos campos de arroz, que também é o habitat da lontra, da garça-real, da cegonha e do lagostim-vermelho do Luisiana, que "felizmente" hoje faz parte da dieta das lontras.

No açude da Agolada, onde o engenheiro "não deixa dar um tiro", pode ver-se ainda um bando de patos-bravos, e do lado de lá um pinhal que é visitado por quem quiser. Perto do solar, há ainda um cercado onde estão gambos.

Depois, entra-se na zona dos sobreiros, que têm os troncos despidos de cortiça desde 2007. Uma das árvores, enorme, tem metade dos ramos secos e outra metade cheios de folhas. "Daqui a dois anos esta árvore está morta", especulou o caçador, que ainda não tem uma explicação para a morte súbita de vários sobreiros no terreno, um fenómeno que assola o país.

De repente, uma águia-de-asa-redonda solta-se de uma árvore e voa para outro ramo. É um dos poucos potenciais predadores do sacarrabos. A herdade tem ainda outros carnívoros como a doninha, o texugo, a raposa e o ginete. 

Os coelhos são dos animais que mais se vêem pelo campo, mas o seu número já foi bem maior. "Este ano não se vai caçar coelhos, mas os caçadores não acreditam", disse Eduardo Oliveira e Sousa, que também é presidente da Associação Nacional de Proprietários e Produtores de Caça.

Desde 1991 que o terreno é utilizado para caça. "No início caçávamos cinco a seis mil coelhos por época, agora uma época boa são 500 ou 600", tinha-nos contado o caçador. A doença hemorrágica viral e a mixomatose, outra doença causada por um vírus, têm vindo a dizimá-los.

O jipe parou perto da armadilha que tinha capturado o sacarrabos. Estava novamente preparada para atrair outro indivíduo. No meio, um pombo morto pendurado serve de isco, se um indivíduo entra na gaiola e acciona o pedal que está por baixo do isco, as portinholas abertas dos dois lados caem imediatamente e prendem o sacarrabos.

O carnívoro que tínhamos visto era um macho castanho-escuro, tinha menos de um metro de comprimento e estava assustado pela visita. A carcaça do indivíduo vai ser estudada pela equipa. "Como a captura vai ser completamente aleatória,vai ser possível extrapolar a estrutura da população através da genética", adiantou Carlos Fonseca. 

Os investigadores poderão compreender qual é a relação entre machos e fêmeas, quantas ninhadas existem por ano, com quantas crias. "Hoje caça-se e captura-se todo o tipo de sacarrabos por uma questão de controlo, não há uma selecção. Estes dados podem dizer se capturamos mais fêmeas ou indivíduos jovens machos para interferir na expansão."

As doenças deste carnívoro estão a ser analisadas pelo Laboratório Nacional de Investigação Veterinária, em Lisboa. Segundo o biólogo, o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade está interessado nesta informação para antecipar as doenças que o lince-ibérico pode estar susceptível nas zonas de reintrodução. 

A própria evolução da cobertura vegetal vai ficar retratada. "Osacarrabos vai servir de matéria-prima para o estudo dos ecossistemas do país", concluiu Carlos Fonseca.

http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodivers...rrabos_1456134


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2010 às 23:03)

> Até agora, pensava-se que este animal endémico de África tinha sido introduzido na Península Ibérica durante a ocupação dos árabes. Estudos recentes mostram que a única população que existe na Europa é mais antiga e passou para cá através do estreito de Gibraltar, durante o processo de glaciação.



O destaque deste texto vai todo para este paragrafo. Este animal é considerado uma espécie exótica e invasora, apesar de "invasora histórica" que já por cá andaria há cerca de um milénio. 

Afinal nem isso, afinal o sacarrabos não foi trazido para a península pela mão humana, a sua presença é absolutamente natural sendo assim uma espécie autóctone. 

Quando será que os sacarrabos  vão sair da lista de espécie invasoras do ICNB?

Será que com a gineta se passa o mesmo caso, ou estas foram efectivamente trazidas pelos árabes e não são autóctones?


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 00:48)

Referências relativas à presença de  lince-ibérico em Portugal deste forum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...io-bbc-sobre-o-sobreiro-do-alentejo-3323.html

2 linces-ibéricos avistados por cientistas ( após 2005).

Confirmada oficialmente a presença de lince-ibérico na Malcata ( situação em 2007). Fonte ICN :

http://asp3.blogspot.com/2007/08/lince-na-malcata-situao-em-2007.html


No rastro do lince-ibérico.

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=938&bl=1&section=1

Foi bem interessante que para este último caso, foi empregue uma metodologia mais completa do que a simples colocação de armadilhagem...
Foram ouvidos alguns relatos sobre a presença de linces-ibéricos e a conjugação desses dados com todos os outros, teve resultados positivos.
Em conversa que tive com membros do Sos Lynx. Org falam da presença não oficial e não confirmada cientificamente de linces-ibéricos em Monchique, mesmo após 2005.

Só para complementar estas informações: o lince-ibérico em Portugal tem um Estatuto Oficial de Perigo Crítico de Extinção, não de Regionalmente Extinto.


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Set 2010 às 15:10)

*Abutre de espécie Criticamente em Perigo encontrado na auto-estrada perto de Gaia*

Um Abutre-preto juvenil foi encontrado esta semana na auto-estrada A29 em Valadares, perto de Vila Nova de Gaia. A ave, de uma espécie Criticamente em Perigo, está em recuperação no Parque Biológico de Gaia.


O abutre, da espécie Aegypius monachus, foi encontrado pelo SEPNA, serviço da GNR, “em estado de debilidade” no domingo passado, segundo um comunicado do Parque Biológico de Gaia. O animal ter-se-á afastado acidentalmente do habitat que lhe é próprio. 

Nuno Gomes Oliveira, director do Parque Biológico, explicou ao PÚBLICO que a ave “não tinha problema algum, apenas fome”. Normalmente, após a época de criação, estas aves começam a dispersar pelo seu habitat. “Mas, por vezes, as aves saem da sua zona, deixando de encontrar comida. Foi o que aconteceu com este abutre, espécie raríssima em Portugal e nunca antes encontrada aqui”, acrescentou, adiantando que o animal terá vindo da Extremadura espanhola.

A ave, a maior rapina da Europa, foi levada para o Parque Biológico de Gaia para recuperar e ser restituída à natureza, brevemente. De acordo com Nuno Gomes Oliveira, o procedimento realizado para este animal passa, essencialmente, pela sua alimentação “porque ele apenas sofre de desnutrição”. “Amanhã ou depois sairá da enfermaria e passará para o chamado túnel de voo, onde fará exercício físico para se preparar para a libertação, que deverá acontecer no Sul do país”.

O responsável ainda não consegue adiantar datas para a libertação porque tudo depende da rapidez da recuperação. Mas defende que isso deverá acontecer “o mais rapidamente possível para que a ave não se habitue ao cativeiro, nomeadamente à alimentação artificial”.

O abutre-preto é considerado uma espécie Criticamente em Perigo em Portugal. De acordo com o Livro Vermelho de Vertebrados de Portugal, o seu estatuto justifica-se com o facto de a espécie ter uma população extremamente reduzida, inferior a seis adultos maturos. As maiores ameaças são o envenenamento, a alteração dos habitats e a perturbação causada pela abertura de estradas. 

Os últimos dados de nidificação comprovada de abutre-preto em Portugal datavam de 1973. Desde então têm sido realizadas tentativas de nidificação por aves vindas de Espanha, onde a espécie tem estatuto de Vulnerável. “A partir dos anos 90 tem aumentado o número de observações no interior sul de Portugal”, nota o parque biológico.

http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...te-em-perigo-encontrado-perto-de-gaia_1458513


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Seattle92 disse:


> *A genética vai revelar o mundo dos sacarrabos*
> 
> Ao pé de coelhos, raposas e javalis, vive um carnívoro que prolifera cada vez mais. Uma equipa de cientistas está a descobrir os segredos de um animal que tem uma cauda usada para fazer pincéis de óleo.
> 
> ...



Até agora, pensava-se que este animal endémico de África tinha sido introduzido na Península Ibérica durante a ocupação dos árabes. Estudos recentes mostram que a única população que existe na Europa é mais antiga e passou para cá através do estreito de Gibraltar, durante o processo de glaciação. 


Nao concordo en absoluto.

El meloncillo (así se llama en España) siempre se ha creido que es un animal que "llegó" con los árabes, y sinceramente yo creo que es así.

¿POR QUÉ? Mi razón es la siguiente:

La lengua mas antigua de Europa y de la península es el vasco o euskera. Es una lengua que ya se hablaba antes de la llegada de celtas y romanos, no es una lengua indoeuropea, como las lenguas latinas, celtas, germanas, eslavas, etc......Su estructura es ergativa, la única lengua ergativa de Europa, pues todas las demás lenguas tienen estructura nominativo-acusativa. 


Siendo que el vasco es la lengua mas antigua, tiene nombres de plantas y animales autoctonos propios, sin embargo, los animales no autoctonos tienen el mismo nombre que en castellano, así los animales americanos, tienen el mismo nombre en vasco y en castellano. Por ejemplo:

Vicuña-Bikuina
Llama-Llama
Guanaco-Guanako
Alpaca-Alpaka
Dromedario-Dromedario
Camello-Gamelu

Animales que no son autoctonos, sino de América y Asia tienen el mismo nombre o muy similar, en castellano y vasco, sin embargo los animales autoctonos tienen nombres muy diferentes.

Corzo-Orkatz
Lobo-Otso
Oso-Hartz
Nutria (lontra)-Igaraba
Garduña(fuinha)-Lepazuri
Tejón (texugo)-Azkonar 
Armiño (arminho)-Erbinude zuria

No existe palabra en vasco para el meloncillo (sacarrabos) ni tampoco para la gineta, el resto de mustelidos si tienen palabra en vasco.

Los animales autoctonos y nativos tienen palabras vascas propias, pues el vasco es la lengua mas antigua de la península y de Europa, los animales de América por ejemplo tienen la misma palabra o muy similar para el castellano y para el vasco.

No existe palabra en vasco para el meloncillo (sacarrabos) ni para la gineta. 
Las palabras para estos animales son mangosta (palabra latina y tambien castellana) y gineta (la misma que la castellana).

Que en vasco no exista una palabra para un animal es indicativo que ese animal no es nativo al menos del área vasca ni es conocido en ese área y que su presencia es reciente, por eso ha tomado la palabra latina o castellana.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 20:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> O destaque deste texto vai todo para este paragrafo. Este animal é considerado uma espécie exótica e invasora, apesar de "invasora histórica" que já por cá andaria há cerca de um milénio.
> 
> Afinal nem isso, afinal o sacarrabos não foi trazido para a península pela mão humana, a sua presença é absolutamente natural sendo assim uma espécie autóctone.
> 
> ...





Nao acredito, pois mesmo a palabra gineta e áraba, se eles nao trajeran o animal, o animal teria nome latina ou prerromana e nao áraba.

A fin de contas o sacarrabos e gineta foram os únicos animais que trajeram, pois nao se conhecen mais.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 20:27)

duero disse:


> Até agora, pensava-se que este animal endémico de África tinha sido introduzido na Península Ibérica durante a ocupação dos árabes. Estudos recentes mostram que a única população que existe na Europa é mais antiga e passou para cá através do estreito de Gibraltar, durante o processo de glaciação.
> 
> 
> Nao concordo en absoluto.
> ...



Sim, o mangusto dentro da P. Ibérica é uma espécie sobretudo do Sul, não tanto da zona basca.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 20:33)

Seattle92 disse:


> *Abutre de espécie Criticamente em Perigo encontrado na auto-estrada perto de Gaia*
> 
> Um Abutre-preto juvenil foi encontrado esta semana na auto-estrada A29 em Valadares, perto de Vila Nova de Gaia. A ave, de uma espécie Criticamente em Perigo, está em recuperação no Parque Biológico de Gaia.
> 
> ...



De salientar que este ano foi confirmada uma tentativa de reprodução bem sucedida, como aliás se pode ver, na página anterior.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 22:46)

belem disse:


> Referências relativas à presença de  lince-ibérico em Portugal deste forum:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...io-bbc-sobre-o-sobreiro-do-alentejo-3323.html
> 
> ...




A tornar ainda mais consistente a informação sobre a presença do lince-ibérico na Malcata, estão as recentes referências que confirmam a presença do lince-ibérico,  desta vez no lado espanhol, com provas genéticas recolhidas na Serra de Gata:

«Según los datos publicados en la “Estrategia para la Conservación del Lince Ibérico”, se han analizado excrementos genéticamente, que son inequívocamente de lince ibérico, en concreto y para el caso que nos afecta “en Castilla y León en la Sierra de Gata»...


Em: http://www.agentesforestales.net/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=5&func=view&catid=14&id=44652


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 14:35)

duero disse:


> Los animales autoctonos y nativos tienen palabras vascas propias, pues el vasco es la lengua mas antigua de la península y de Europa, los animales de América por ejemplo tienen la misma palabra o muy similar para el castellano y para el vasco.
> 
> No existe palabra en vasco para el meloncillo (sacarrabos) ni para la gineta.
> Las palabras para estos animales son mangosta (palabra latina y tambien castellana) y gineta (la misma que la castellana).
> ...



Duero, essa é uma boa teoria, mas este animal existe essencialmente no sul da península. Será que não existe palavra basca para meloncillo porque esses animais nunca chegaram a estar presentes no norte da península?





> "Estamos a publicar uma análise que demonstra que o sacarrabos já existe na Península Ibérica desde o Plistocénico, há cerca de 20 mil anos. É uma espécie que se expandiu, regrediu, expandiu, regrediu [no território ibérico]", explica Carlos Fonseca. O artigo ainda está por publicar, o primeiro autor é Philippe Gaubert, biólogo do Museu de História Natural de Paris, que também estará envolvido no projecto de Fonseca para ajudar à *análise genética*.
> 
> Os resultados, apesar de surpreendentes, podem explicar diferenças no comportamento entre as populações, como a actividade diurna que se vê em Portugal e Espanha, mas que é nocturna nas populações africanas. Durante os últimos milhares de anos, o comportamento dos nossos sacarrabos provavelmente modificou-se.



O estudo ainda não foi publicado, mas suponho que os autores tenham algumas provas genéticas suportem a teoria que os sacarrabos da península ibérica são diferentes dos africanos. E que essas diferenças não podem vir apenas de mil anos de separação.

Esperemos pela publicação do artigo


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 14:57)

belem disse:


> A tornar ainda mais consistente a informação sobre a presença do lince-ibérico na Malcata, estão as recentes referências que confirmam a presença do lince-ibérico,  desta vez no lado espanhol, com provas genéticas recolhidas na Serra de Gata:
> 
> «Según los datos publicados en la “Estrategia para la Conservación del Lince Ibérico”, se han analizado excrementos genéticamente, que son inequívocamente de lince ibérico, en concreto y para el caso que nos afecta “en Castilla y León en la Sierra de Gata»...
> 
> ...



Belem, criei um tópico do Lince Ibérico, se quiseres podes ir colocando estes dados e novas notícias nesse tópico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/lince-iberico-lynx-pardinus-4946.html#post230953


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 15:39)

Conclusões de um estudo sobre a existência do Castor em Portugal



> *Castor fiber na gruta do Caldeirão
> Existência, distribuição e extinção do castor em Portugal*
> 
> ...
> ...



http://www.cienciasdaterra.com/index...ewFile/116/117


Apesar destes estudos o ICNB tem o Castor na lista de espécies invasoras, ou seja, apesar de não existir no território, se no futuro aparecerem (existem alguns em Espanha), o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade vai olhar para eles como uma espécie exótica e invasora que deve ser exterminada


----------



## belem (6 Out 2010 às 17:43)

Seattle92 disse:


> Conclusões de um estudo sobre a existência do Castor em Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse artigo comprova a existência natural e espontânea do castor até tempos históricos ( Idade Média) em Portugal. A sua extinção foi relativamente recente e provocada pelo Homem.
Já  tinha visto esse papel há uns tempos.
Obrigado por o postares aqui!


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 17:58)

Não percebo a posição do ICNB. 

Como é que se pode considerar uma espécie como exótica e invasora se há cerca de 500 anos vivia normalmente neste território e desapareceu devido ao homem?!?!?


----------



## belem (6 Out 2010 às 18:02)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não percebo a posição do ICNB.
> 
> Como é que se pode considerar uma espécie como exótica e invasora se há cerca de 500 anos vivia normalmente neste território e desapareceu devido ao homem?!?!?



Realmente, penso que o melhor mesmo é contactar o ICNB e alertá-los sobre isso.


----------



## belem (6 Out 2010 às 19:22)

No Gerês


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 20:54)

^^
Que maravilha de foto belem 



> Floresta: Cientistas falam de fenómeno de regeneração espontânea
> 2010-09-25 23:04
> A floresta portuguesa está a passar por um fenómeno de regeneração espontânea apontado ontem por especialistas da área como a forma “mais barata” de solução para o abandono do mundo rural e para as suas consequências gravosas, como incêndios florestais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 21:01)

> Foi ontem apresentado, na Guarda, o projecto Self-Prevention. A ideia, exposta por um agrupamento de cooperação territorial que abrange 187 entidades de ambos os lados da fronteira, consiste na reintrodução de 150 mil cabeças de gado caprino, nas zonas raianas dos distritos da Guarda, Bragança, Zamora e Salamanca, como "limpadores naturais" dos campos.
> 
> Tal medida permitirá, de acordo com José Luís Pascoal, presidente do Agrupamento Europeu de Cooperação Territorial (AECT) Duero-Douro, a prevenção de incêndios, mas também o "desenvolvimento económico e rural" daquelas zonas. O responsável do AECT garantiu que o objectivo é colocar os animais nos campos agrícolas e montes abandonados. Esta será a forma encontrada para evitar fogos florestais, uma vez que os terrenos ficaram "livres de vegetação", concluiu.
> 
> ...



http://economia.publico.pt/Noticia/p...a-raia_1452780


Desconfio um bocado desta notícia. 

Começa logo com 48 milhões de euros, cada vez que se lê uma coisas destas pensa-se logo quanto daqui é que não vai parar aos bolsos do costume.

Depois uma invasão de milhares de cabras não é exactamente uma ideia perfeita. Se a coisa não for bem feita teremos as cabras a destruírem determinadas espécies e a devorarem tudo o que encontram à frente.

Em zonas selvagens não me parece que seja boa ideia. Já estou a adivinhar mais reclamações daqui a uns anos, sobre ataques de logos a cabras que passarão a aparecer em zonas selvagens de onde já tinham desaparecido. 

Parece-me mais uma ameaça para a fauna e flora selvagens


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2010 às 22:36)

O dinheiro pode ser um problema, mas a ideia não é completamente disparatada. Parece-me a forma mais eficaz de fazer a tal “limpeza das matas”. 
150 mil cabeças de gado caprino não é um número exagerado, tendo em conta a área de aplicação deste plano e este projecto até pode ter um papel positivo na revitalização económica dessas regiões.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:35)

> *Um pequeno carnívoro que poucos conhecem*
> por MARIANA CORREIA DE BARROS 15 Novembro 2009
> 
> Ágil e discreta, a marta (Martes martes) é uma quase desconhecida em Portugal. A sua presença foi detectada pela primeira vez na década de 80, confirmando que, afinal, este pequeno carnívoro também habita nas nossas florestas. No entanto, a reduzida densidade populacional e dificuldade de captura têm complicado uma investigação que pode ser necessária para a sobrevivência da espécie. É que, a julgar por alguns países como o caso da Inglaterra, a desflorestação e a pressão humana estão a colocar a marta em risco de extinção. Pelo menos no estado selvagem.
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1421262&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 15:48)

"En el Parque Natural Montes do Invernadeiro (Ourense) la marta es la especie más abundante de todos los carnívoros medianos presentes (Barja, datos sin publicar)."

Y tal y como ocurre con otros mamíferos y ya comenté (sólo que en este caso es todavía más destacado):

"El mapa de distribución presenta una serie de lagunas debido a la ausencia de información y al hecho de que es difícil confirmar su presencia al confundirse con la garduña."

Por eso no os lo he colgado.

Fuente: www.vertebradosibericos.org


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 16:01)

Por cierto, ¿sabeis que donde trabajo (Parque Regional del Sureste, Madrid) hay mapache boreal (_Procyon lotor_) y está en expansión? Estamos intentando capturarlo con jaulas-trampa para evitar posibles daños al ecosistema pero su número sigue en aumento. Se extiende por buena parte de las riberas de los ríos Jarama (afluente del Tajo), Henares y Manzanares; y se cree que pueda llegar al Tajuña.

 Procede de escapes y sueltas de animales utilizados como mascota


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 16:08)

^^

Espanha está com várias espécies invasoras muito perigosas para o ecossistema. Deviam tomar medidas muito fortes, mesmo que isso ofenda alguns ecologistas.

Não se pode permitir que espécies exóticas se espalhem e destruam um ecossistema já de si com vários problemas.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Isso mesmo tentamos


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 16:30)

^^

Os caçadores são experts em acabar com populações inteiras de alguns animais, ás vezes até levando-os à extinção. Pois aí tinham uma boa oportunidade de dar uma ajuda


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 17:41)

No nos fiamos demasiado de ellos a nivel colectivo (tampoco se había planteado como medida global, la verdad). Lo mismo les das la oportunidad y empiezan a caer nutrias (lontra), garduñas (fuinha), turones (toirão) y ginetas (gineto) a mansalva  Pues no tienen peligro ni nada... No obstante sí que es cierto que con algunos cazadores se habla (te los encuentras por el campo y tal) a título particular y son conocedores del tema; así que no me extrañaría nada que si ven alguno (nada fácil) se lo llevaran para adelante. Oficialmente el objetivo no es el genocidio de mapaches, es el capturarlos vivos.

 Además, los mapaches del Sureste son muy esquivos e inteligentes. No te creas que se dejan atrapar tan fácilmente. Ni siquiera ver  Es muy muy difícil capturar ejemplares adultos en trampeos.

 Los animales que hemos ido capturando hasta ahora no son sacrificados, se han llevado a centros de especies exóticas y centros de recuperación y conservación de fauna.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 17:56)

Los propios visitantes del Parque ya han detectado la presencia del "animalito"

http://viviendoisephanim.blogspot.com/2009/06/una-nueva-especie-invasora-el-mapache.html

Y la prensa

http://www.adn.es/local/madrid/20071111/NWS-0174-Sureste-Parque-mapaches-grupo-hace.html


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Pek disse:


> Por cierto, ¿sabeis que donde trabajo (Parque Regional del Sureste, Madrid) hay mapache boreal (_Procyon lotor_) y está en expansión? Estamos intentando capturarlo con jaulas-trampa para evitar posibles daños al ecosistema pero su número sigue en aumento. Se extiende por buena parte de las riberas de los ríos Jarama (afluente del Tajo), Henares y Manzanares; y se cree que pueda llegar al Tajuña.
> 
> Procede de escapes y sueltas de animales utilizados como mascota



O mapache na Europa tem um comportamento mais discreto do que o seu congénero norte-americano? É que nos USA até existem mapaches urbanos e alguns causam distúrbios em casas familiares...
Existe já algum caso de mapache urbano conflituoso em Espanha?
Eu quando tive nos Pirinéus em Maio de 2009, realmente pareceu-me ver um mapache perto da estrada, mas não tenho a certeza...
Bom e tendo em conta a rapidez da sua colonização, qualquer dia aparece também em Portugal...
E o cão-mapache ( Nyctereutes procyonoides) assim como o Chacal ( Canis aureus) também estão em expansão rápida pela Europa!


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 22:36)

belem disse:


> O mapache na Europa tem um comportamento mais discreto do que o seu congénero norte-americano? É que nos USA até existem mapaches urbanos e alguns causam distúrbios em casas familiares...
> Existe já algum caso de mapache urbano conflituoso em Espanha?
> Eu quando tive nos Pirinéus em Maio de 2009, realmente pareceu-me ver um mapache perto da estrada, mas não tenho a certeza...
> Bom e tendo em conta a rapidez da sua colonização, qualquer dia aparece também em Portugal...



1. No, hace lo mismo. En Alemania y otras zonas donde hay muchos hacen auténticas perrerías en tejados, casas y cubos de basura. Lo que sucede es que los del Parque del Sureste, hasta el momento, son muy muy esquivos refugiándose casi constantemente en los bosques y carrizales junto a los ríos. Ya veremos cuando aumente su número (que parece imparable)...De momento son pocos. Además son principalmente nocturnos y eso impide que muchas veces de día les veamos y detectemos su actividad. También son expertos en esquivar jaulas-trampa en los bosques de ribera, matorrales y carrizales anexos (sobre todo los adultos. Como ya comenté, son bastante inteligentes).
2. Sí  De hace muy poco además 
http://www.noticias.com/agentes-rurales-capturan-a-un-mapache-en-un-restaurante-de-mataro.654346
También me suena algún caso en Zaragoza, husmeando en cubos de basura.
3. En los Pirineos no sé si hay (tampoco me extrañaría en el Prepirineo porque se expanden muy rápido), pero en zonas de Cataluña y Aragón cercanas a grandes núcleos urbanos sí. La gente los suelta y...
4.  No te extrañe porque se expanden a velocidad de vértigo  De hecho, tenemos noticias de que está llegando por el sur al punto en que el Jarama desemboca en el Tajo. De ahí hacia Portugal 

Fijaos cómo se multiplican y han llenado otros países europeos: "The estimated number of raccoons was 285 animals in the Hessian region in 1956, over 20,000 animals in the Hessian region in 1970 and between 200,000 and 400,000 animals in the whole of Germany in 2008." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccoon)


----------



## duero (7 Out 2010 às 23:24)

Debería estar prohibido ese tipo de animales como mascotas, o solo machos no hembras, asi no se podrían reproducir.

Me pregunto a quien se le ocurre tener un mapache como animal dómestico o mascota.

Además creo que debería haber penas mas altas a quien suelta animales no autoctonos en la naturaleza.

Ni me imaginaba que hubiera mapaches en España, son un peligro que debemos combatir, y si los cazadores los matan mejor.


----------



## duero (7 Out 2010 às 23:34)

belem disse:


> O mapache na Europa tem um comportamento mais discreto do que o seu congénero norte-americano? É que nos USA até existem mapaches urbanos e alguns causam distúrbios em casas familiares...
> Existe já algum caso de mapache urbano conflituoso em Espanha?
> Eu quando tive nos Pirinéus em Maio de 2009, realmente pareceu-me ver um mapache perto da estrada, mas não tenho a certeza...
> Bom e tendo em conta a rapidez da sua colonização, qualquer dia aparece também em Portugal...
> E o cão-mapache ( Nyctereutes procyonoides) assim como o Chacal ( Canis aureus) também estão em expansão rápida pela Europa!



El chacal es autoctono del Sureste de Europa, pero pienso que la mejor manera de evitar la expansión del chacal es la presencia del lobo.

Por cierto, el chacal ya se conoce aqui desde hace mucho. Yo tengo interes por la naturaleza y creo que la toponimia ayuda mucho a conocer el pasado.

Ya durante la Edad Media había una palabra en castellano para ese animal, era una palabra de origen arabe, y se sabe que hubo chacales "domesticos" en al-andalus, y la palabra paso al castellano, pero ahora no la recuerdo.
Con el fin de la presencia musulmana desaparecieron aquellos chacales "de zoos" y la poblacion olvidó al animal y olvidó la palabra. 
Ya en el S.XIX los naturalistas buscaron una palabra para el castellano que definiera el animal y tomaron la palabra que usaba el francés "chacal" que el francés tomó del turco.

Por veces creo que eso acontecio en Portugal con algunos animales que en castellano tienen nombre ibérico (prerromano) y en portugués nombre latino, es posible que fuera porque el animal desaparecio de Portugal y las personas olvidaron el animal y la palabra, luego los naturalistas tomaron el nombre latino. Un caso podría ser ARDILLA y ESQUILO, con la desaparición del animal las personas olvidaron el nombre y luego en el S.XIX los naturalistas tomaron un nombre latino.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 23:42)

duero disse:


> Por veces creo que eso acontecio en Portugal con algunos animales que en castellano tienen nombre ibérico (prerromano) y en portugués nombre latino, es posible que fuera porque el animal desaparecio de Portugal y las personas olvidaron el animal y la palabra, luego los naturalistas tomaron el nombre latino. Un caso podría ser ARDILLA y ESQUILO, con la desaparición del animal las personas olvidaron el nombre y luego en el S.XIX los naturalistas tomaron un nombre latino.



É verdade. Temos rios e nomes de terras com o nome "ardila", mas dexámos de chamar ardilla ao _Sciurus vularis_


----------



## duero (7 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Y tambien hay Serra de Gardunha, y en castellano sigue llamandose Garduña, pero en portugués hoy es fuinha.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2010 às 23:50)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Os caçadores são experts em acabar com populações inteiras de alguns animais, ás vezes até levando-os à extinção. Pois aí tinham uma boa oportunidade de dar uma ajuda



Comentário absurdo...

Só pode ser proferido por alguém que não sabe o que é caça e os caçadores em Portugal...


----------



## duero (7 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://economia.publico.pt/Noticia/p...a-raia_1452780
> 
> 
> Desconfio um bocado desta notícia.
> ...



48 milhones de euros /150.000 cabras= 320 EUROS POR CABRA 

En el mercado una cabra corriente puede costar de 35 a 50 euros.

Si cada cabra va a costar 320 euros por ese precio las cabras ademas de limpiar los montes, deberían ayudar a los bomberos a apagar los fuegos, y dar aviso de los fuegos llamando por telefono.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 00:21)

MSantos disse:


> Comentário absurdo...
> 
> Só pode ser proferido por alguém que não sabe o que é caça e os caçadores em Portugal...



Vá, calma que sei muito bem que nem todos (nem a maioria) dos caçadores em Portugal são assim. Mas que a caça furtiva tem ajudado à extinção de várias espécies em vários locais do mundo, não há como negar.

Sou o 1º a reconhecer a importância das associações de caçadores neste regresso em força do corço e veado ao nosso país.

Mas mantenho o que disse. Coloquem aquele animal como espécie cinética e cacem-no à vontade até desaparecer de Espanha (e de preferência da Europa toda). E podem fazer o mesmo com o resto das espécies exóticas que existem neste continente. Muitas introduzidas de propósito para fins cinéticos.

Por exemplo o arruí em Espanha


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 00:41)

Seattle92 disse:


> Vá, calma que sei muito bem que nem todos (nem a maioria) dos caçadores em Portugal são assim. Mas que a caça furtiva tem ajudado à extinção de várias espécies em vários locais do mundo, não há como negar.
> 
> Sou o 1º a reconhecer a importância das associações de caçadores neste regresso em força do corço e veado ao nosso país.
> 
> Mas mantenho o que disse. Coloquem aquele animal como espécie cinética e cacem-no à vontade até desaparecer de Espanha (e de preferência da Europa toda). E podem fazer o mesmo com o resto das espécies exóticas que existem neste continente. Muitas introduzidas de propósito para fins cinéticos.



ah assim já está melhor lol

É verdade que a caça furtiva tem um impacto muito negativo sobre a biodiversidade e as populações animais, mancham a imagem dos caçadores em Portugal e no Mundo. Mas felizmente os furtivos são cada vez mais uma minoria em Portugal, a maioria dos caçadores, são como eu, amam a natureza e fazem tudo para promover as espécies cinegéticas directamente e as não cinegéticas indirectamente.
O caçador é o principal interessado em que os animais que gosta de perseguir nunca se extingam, por isso faz tudo para os proteger, retirando apenas alguns exemplares sem por em perigo as especies

Caçador Furtivo = Assassino

Eu também sou a favor da caça até ao extermínio das espécies invasoras que ponham em causa as espécies nativas, mas isso não acontece em Portugal em que por exemplo a rola turca (_Streptopelia decaocto_) que é uma espécie invasora não se pode caçar (legalmente)...


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 12:04)

MSantos disse:


> Eu também sou a favor da caça até ao extermínio das espécies invasoras que ponham em causa as espécies nativas, mas isso não acontece em Portugal em que por exemplo a rola turca (_Streptopelia decaocto_) que é uma espécie invasora não se pode caçar (legalmente)...



Este país e as suas incoerências... Há coisas que não dão para acreditar


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 16:28)

> *Reequilibrar as espécies*
> 2005-09-09
> 
> Há dois anos que dois biólogos da Universidade do Minho estudam e aplicam formas de reequilibrar as espécies animais e vegetais do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês (PNPG), tentando remediar situações, algumas quase limite, como a falta de presas para os lobos e a invasão das mimosas "Estas são as nossas prioridades", salienta um dos responsáveis pelo projecto.
> ...


http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/interior.aspx?content_id=511379

Estou chocado com esta notícia 

São os próprios técnicos do parque a impedir que projectos deste tipo aconteçam. Alguém é capaz de me explicar qual é o problema de fazer transferência de alguns animais entre o Gerês e o Montesinho?????



> As que já desapareceram totalmente não há como recuperá-las e ir buscar outras espécies que não têm nada a ver com a original não faz muito sentido



Mas o homem é idiota ou quê???? Trazer veados do Montesinho para o Gerês não faz sentido??? Trazer corços (no caso da população do Gerês ser demasiado pequena) não faz sentido???

Com gente desta à frente do nosso único parque nacional, percebe-se porque é que em 2010 ainda não há veados no Gerês, percebe-se porque é que para aparecerem cabras montês, tiveram de vir da Galiza, percebe-se porque é que deixaram desaparecer a águia real. Basicamente não fazem nada e impedem que alguém faça por eles. Gostava de saber para que é que servem...

Percebe-se porque é que os ataques a rebanho são muitos superiores no Gerês do que no Montesinho. Pelos vistos a grande estratégia desta gente é simplesmente pagar indemnizações e não fazer nada para que os ataques deixem de acontecer 

PS: A notícia é de 2005, pelos vistos alguém não deixou os biólogos fazerem o tal programa de reintroduções. Ainda não existem veados no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês


----------



## belem (9 Out 2010 às 14:32)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cria de Zebro ( Sorraia)


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 20:40)

MSantos disse:


> Comentário absurdo...
> 
> Só pode ser proferido por alguém que não sabe o que é caça e os caçadores em Portugal...



O meu pai foi director de uma reserva de caça municipal, sócio de uma turística e passa a vida no Alentejo em caçadas. Ninguém conhece melhor o mundo da caça do que eu.

E infelizmente, os caçadores são dos principais culpados pela extinção de muitas espécies de predadores. Embora o tema não seja abordado pela comunicação social, há quem pratique controlo de predadores nas áreas de caça municipal e turística. A situação poderá piorar no Alentejo e Algarve, pois como somos um país avesso a produzir, os proprietários de muitas herdades estão a voltar-se para a exploração turística da caça. 

Sou contra a caça turística. A fauna selvagem é  de todos, para os animais selvagens não deve haver fronteiras impostas pela propriedade humana, portanto é imoral que haja pessoas a ganhar dinheiro com a sua morte.

Este negócio envolve actualmente muito dinheiro, e estão muitos interesses políticos por detrás, por isso duvido que termine nos próximos tempos.

No interior há  indivíduos que são guardas destas reservas, passam a vida no mato e volta e meia fazem umas «limpezas», se bem me entendem... E marcha tudo o que ele acreditem que possa comer as perdizes e os coelhos, sejam cegonhas, águias, abutres, etc.Eu conheço uma «peça» dessas, uma criatura boçal, desprezível, ignorante.


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2010 às 21:37)

Não podes generalizar Frederico, senão quando olhas para os muçulmanos e só vês Al-Qaida...

Os caçadores não pensam todos assim, alias a maioria dos caçadores já não é tão ignorante como outrora e já olha para os ecossistemas sem ver apenas as presas. 

Por vezes, certas associaçoes de Caçadores fazem o chamado controlo de predadores, que eu não concordo nem apoio. Mas algumas fazem-no porque gastam milhares de euros em alimento para à caça e ou mesmo em repovoamentos de animais e para essas associações é frustrante ver esse investimento no estômago de uma raposa ou de um saca-rabos. Esse controlo de predadores normalmente acontece devido ao aumento exponencial de predadores que põe em causa o investimento feito.

A maioria dos caçadores não são os assassinos que pensas que são, eu sou caçador à 4 anos mas desde miúdo que acompanho o meu pai nas suas caçadas e nunca vi em nenhuma delas ser abatida nenhuma cegonha, coruja, águia ou abutre, e olha que já vi muitas destas espécies em situação de caça.

A caça funciona também como um forma de criar muitos empregos nas zonas rurais do interior e todo o comercio e restauração, dessas regiões, beneficia com o turismo da caça.

Se a caça fosse proibida garanto-te que o numero de predadores ia diminuir a pique, pois as suas presas sem a ajuda dos caçadores que lá vão por comida e água em períodos de seca, não iam conseguir manter populações tão vastas como ocorre em muitos locais actualmente. Por isso até os predadores acabam por beneficiar com a caça apesar de muitos serem mortos ilegalmente.

Eu nunca vi ninguém da Quercos, da LPN, ou do Partido dos Verdes, a por água em bebedouros para a fauna em períodos de seca e teoricamente eles é que são os "Bons" da fita e nós, os caçadores os "Maus".


----------



## duero (9 Out 2010 às 21:41)

frederico disse:


> O meu pai foi director de uma reserva de caça municipal, sócio de uma turística e passa a vida no Alentejo em caçadas. Ninguém conhece melhor o mundo da caça do que eu.
> 
> E infelizmente, os caçadores são dos principais culpados pela extinção de muitas espécies de predadores. Embora o tema não seja abordado pela comunicação social, há quem pratique controlo de predadores nas áreas de caça municipal e turística. A situação poderá piorar no Alentejo e Algarve, pois como somos um país avesso a produzir, os proprietários de muitas herdades estão a voltar-se para a exploração turística da caça.
> 
> ...



Nao concordo ao 100%

Acho preciso que exista areas diversas:

-Parques nacionales e reservas integrales, onde nao podase cazar e onde nao existan animais foraneos.

-Reservas onde podase cazar moito controlado. Só animais que nao fiquen en extinçao e sejan una praga, como o corzo ou jabalí, que ja es una praga en moitas áreas e vai as terras de cultivo e esmaga con tudo.

-Areas onde a caza pode ser mais "libre" e cazar por vezes animais "abundante" na área, como o lobo na Sanabria.

-Areas onde ben puderan fazerse una especie de "safari" con animais mesmo foraneos (mais animais grandes que nao seja facil esconder, como o muflón, o arrui ou o gamo).

Sempre estamos a falar das consecuencias do despovoamento e que eso vai fazer que o monte tudo seja mato e no verao esta a arder, mais se nao queremos o total despovoamento debemos dar alternativas económicas as pesoas que moran en esas áreas. 

Acho que algunas areas ben podese fazer eso, mesmo en España eso acontece no Sul (Extremadura, Castilla La Mancha, Andalucía) onde ha areas con moitos gamos, veados, jabalis e pesoas que ven de Inglaterra ou Francia a cazar.

O lobo en Sanabria vai a subasta e poden cazar un número limitado. O dinheiro de eso vai para os povos. 

Nao podemos ser "talibanes da natureza", eu gosto de ela e nao cazo e gustaria de melhores leis mais temos que pensar nas pesoas que moran en esas áreas.

Por vezes esas areas nao ten outra coisa para viver, se nao gosta eso entao podemos prohibir, mais temos que dar alternativa.

O home do que vose fala acho que nao ten moita educaçao, mais eu acho que e comprensivel a sua idea. É ben provabel que o home viva de esa coisa que ele esta a fazer, de esmagar o que coma coelhos e perdizes, mais se ele nao sabe fazer oitra coisa, ou nao ha alternativa nenhuma entao vose nao pode dizer ao home que deixe de fazer o que ele faze.

Por vezes nao é maldade se nao ignorancia e falta de alternativa.


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 21:47)

MSantos disse:


> Não podes generalizar Frederico, senão quando olhas para os muçulmanos e só vês Al-Qaida...
> 
> Os caçadores não pensam todos assim, alias a maioria dos caçadores já não é tão ignorante como outrora e já olha para os ecossistemas sem ver apenas as presas.
> 
> ...



O teu discurso é muito optimista, mas aquilo que observo na realidade é bem diferente. Sim, é verdade, há caçadores com consciência ambiental, especialmente os que vêm das áreas urbanas e têm mais estudos, mas a larga maioria não é assim.


----------



## duero (9 Out 2010 às 21:49)

O corzo sempre fora cazado nas montañas de Ancares e sempre huvo. Tudos os anos van cazadores e pagan un dinheiro para cazar e as pesoas dos povos tamben cazan e ainda un mes un corzo cruzo a estrada cando eu andava en carro, e tive que frenar. No verao outro corzo cruzo por o monte a 10 metros de min, e por vezes na amanha os corzos fican ben perto os povos. 

E sempre cazaran.

Mais ha un control, só cazan dous ou tres meses ao ano, é prohivido cazar feminas e corzos pequenos, só poden cazar machos grandes e sempre despois do periodo reproductivo, e sempre números limitados (mais abundantes) e hoje acho que ainda ha mais corzos que ha 20 anos.


----------



## duero (9 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Nos Ancares nao é moito dificil olhar para eles, mesmo por vezes ben poden cruzar a estrada (só ha una estrada no vale), practicamente o vale nao ha cultivos e a floresta agora recuperou moito, o despovoamento fizera que nao haja tanto ganado e os corzos fican ben contentos e sao moitos, como eu dize nao é dificil olhar para eles, e sempre cazaran.


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 22:01)

Duero, a realidade em Espanha é um pouco diferente. Eu já fui a caçadas à campina de Córdova e de Sevilha, com grupos de portugueses, somos acompanhados por um guarda, já vi portugueses a tentar matar um coruja das torres e o que me parecia uma águia, e o guarda impediu de imediato.

Mas o que sucede no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é que há um controlo de predadores feito nas reservas de caça. E como já referi, marcha tudo o que possa constituir uma ameaça às perdizes e aos coelhos.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2010 às 17:19)

Ontem à noite vi uma salamandra de pintas ( subespécie gallaica) de um tamanho bastante bom ( 20 cm ou mais, bem à vontade).
Deve ser um exemplar já com alguns anos, um verdadeiro sobrevivente a diversas contrariedades.
Em Sintra também tenho visto anfíbios de grande tamanho: mesmo após ter visto tantos sapos-europeus bem grandes em diversas partes do país nenhum chegou a ser tão grande como um que vi há cerca de 1 ano, quando descia a Serra durante a noite de carro ( apenas um visto em Rio de Onor em 2006 tinha um tamanho algo aproximado, embora me parecesse mais pequeno)...
Era tão grande que até parei o carro para ver o que era.
Qual o tamanho? Não tinha régua à mão e estimativas para este caso são bem difíceis de fazer, dado que o sapo pouco tempo esteve perto de mim, fugindo logo de seguida.
Mas posso dizer que era de tal forma grande, que até me sentia estranho ao pé de um sapo assim.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Ministério do Ambiente, pouco amigo do Ambiente

Chega-nos a notícia de que o ministério autorizou a demolição de um muro em Elvas com grande número de ninhos de andorinhão. É este mesmo ministério que autoriza a colocação de redes nos tribunais e outros edifícios públicos para evitar a nidificação das andorinhas, ou autoriza a destruição desses ninhos para que se possa pintar a fachada dos edifícios.. Que grande exemplo o estado dá aos seus cidadãos!!!

No caso recente de Elvas, tal como em outros casos anteriores, bastava adiar alguns dias a obra e esperar pelo termo da época de nidificação e o abandono natural dos ninhos. Seria mortalizade zero. 

Quando a entidade responsável pela conservação da natureza assim procede, o que devemos pensar dos políticos que nos governam?

O que têm a dizer os técnicos que fizeram os pareceres que deram origem a tais decisões?

Onde anda a coragem?

http://www.fapas.pt/nova/index.php?limitstart=5


----------



## belem (17 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Gatos são ameaça à recuperação de aves ameaçadas nos Açores


 De acordo com o trabalho dos colegas da SPEA, os esforços de recuperação de algumas espécies de aves ameaçadas da Ilha do Corvo estão a ser dificultados pela presença de muitos gatos em liberdade, que atacam os ninhos. Por todo o lado os gatos provocam danos na avifauna mas aí a sua pressão coloca em risco a recuperação de espécies que não estavam adaptadas à presença de mamíferos predadores, e contra os quais não têm defesa. No Corvo, são mais os gatos que os 300 habitantes da ilha...

http://www.fapas.pt/nova/index.php


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 15:41)

Não há restaurantes chineses na ilha?


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Out 2010 às 22:45)

E não é que o símbolo de Lisboa voltou à cidade?????? 







Estava eu a queimar calorias numa sessão de jogging no parque de Monsanto, quando de repente... aparecem nada mais que 3 CORVOS!!!





















Andei pela net a tentar encontrar alguma informação sobre o assunto (possível reintrodução pela CML, avistamentos de outras pessoas,...) e a única coisa que encontrei foi um blog, onde o autor diz que viu corvos na zona de Belém
http://ventor.blogs.sapo.pt/69014.html

Acho que que própria Câmara Municipal de Lisboa ainda não se apercebeu que o animal que faz parte do símbolo da cidade está de volta.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Pensando bem não sei se o que vi foi um corvo ou uma gralha-preta 

Se houver por aqui algum especialista em identificação de aves... diga de sua justiça


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Out 2010 às 23:20)

> *Gralha-preta*
> _Corvus corone_
> Os gritos roucos da gralha denunciam imediatamente a sua presença. Esta espécie oportunista é vista facilmente ao longo das estradas e, por vezes, em aterros sanitários.
> 
> ...





> *Corvo*
> _Corvus corax_
> O corvo é uma das espécies mais acrobáticas da nossa avifauna, sendo essa característica visível nos fantásticos voos que efectua.
> 
> ...



Parece que da próxima vez que vir estas aves tenho de estar atento ou à vocalização ou à cauda quando estiverem a voar. Mas já estou mais inclinado para as gralhas do que corvos


----------



## belem (24 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Estiveste no Keil do Amaral... 
São corvos e aqui de manhã costumo de os ouvir.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Out 2010 às 00:30)

^^

Exactamente.


Mas em relação ás aves, dizes que costumas ouvir em Belém? Mas é uma situação recente? É que nunca as tinha visto por Monsanto e sou frequentador já há bastante tempo.

Estou mais inclinado para dizer que são gralhas-pretas e não corvos por causa do som que fazem. Pareceu-me ouvir um som mais do género “kraa-kraa-kraa” do que “kro-kro”. Fora isso, só mesmo o modo de voo e a cauda é que permitem as sua distinção. Mas por aí ainda não consegui perceber.

O site da CML na parte de Monsanto não refere nenhuma das espécies como existente no parque, mas em alguns outros sítios há indicações que a gralha preta faz parte da fauna da cidade, quando ao corvo não há nada.
http://lisboa.avesdeportugal.info/lista.html

Se realmente fossem corvos era uma excelente notícia.


----------



## belem (25 Out 2010 às 01:21)

De todas as fotos, esta é a melhor para uma identificação ( mesmo assim é quase impossível identificar através deste tipo de fotos).
Este parece-me ser um corvo . As gralhas são mais pequenas e com um bico mais pequeno.
Parece-me que ainda existem corvos em Lisboa:

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1295486&seccao=Biosfera

São é poucos.
E sim, em Belém oiço por vezes corvos durante a manhã.
Não sei se é uma situação recente, porque mudei-me para aqui, fazem apenas 2 anos.


----------



## Liliana15 (25 Out 2010 às 12:52)

Boas fotos...
Super Fotogénico....


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2010 às 19:44)

Liliana15 disse:


> Boas fotos...



É verdade, são sempre interessantes estes episódios muitas vezes fora do previsto! 
Acho que este tópico se tem apresentado um pouco pobre em termos de imagens nestes últimos tempos, penso que não seria suposto, não desfazendo das muitas referências aqui colocadas que obviamente têm o seu grande valor, só acho que se poderia aliviar um pouco o espaço ocupado pelos muitos textos que se colocam disponibilizando-o às ilustrações!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 20:20)

*Ursos esfomeados assaltam campas *



> Depois de um Verão abrasador, os ursos russos estão tão desesperados que começaram a atacar os cemitérios municipais. Isto porque a base da sua alimentação - cogumelos, bagas e sapos - desapareceu.
> 
> De acordo com os relatos de habitantes da república russa de Komi, dois homens aproximaram-se de uma campa e viram o que parecia ser um homem com um casaco de pelo inclinado sobre a campa de um familiar falecido. Até que, ao se aproximarem, perceberam que se tratava de um urso debruçado sobre um cadáver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Out 2010 às 18:15)

Conhecem a 1ª Área Protegida privada do país???



> Nome: Faia Brava
> ·         Localização
> ·         País/região: Portugal - Região Centro
> ·         Códigos NUT: PT128 - Beira Interior Norte
> ...



http://www.atnatureza.org/


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Out 2010 às 18:40)

Para quem pensa que os garranos só existem no Gerês, segue uma reportagem sobre os garranos da Faia Brava


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

> *“Vitória” é o mais recente membro da comunidade de golfinhos do estuário do Sado*
> 04.11.2010 - 10:32 Por Lusa, Helena Geraldes
> 
> “Vitória” é o nome do mais jovem membro da comunidade de golfinhos-roazes do estuário do Sado, tendo sido avistado na segunda-feira, junto à foz, disse à Lusa Maria João Fonseca, da empresa de observação de golfinhos Vertigem Azul.
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...dade-de-golfinhos-do-estuario-do-sado_1464336


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2010 às 16:04)

*La Xunta teme la llegada del mapache, muy difícil de erradicar *

La expansión del carnívoro americano pondría en peligro a numerosos animales sobre los que depreda
El hallazgo de un ejemplar atropellado inquieta a Medio Rural por la incidencia de la especie en la biodiversidad

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/sociedad/2010/11/14/0003_8848143.htm


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

^^

Muito mau . Deixem os castores em paz e concentrem-se a sério nesta ameaça.

Isto sim é uma espécie invasora com potencial para causar grandes distúrbios ambientais


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Pek, sabes qual a situação do arruí em Espanha?

Pelo que sei também está a causar grandes preocupações ambientais. Há algum plano para a sua erradicação ou não acham preocupante a sua presença nas serras espanholas?


----------



## duero (17 Nov 2010 às 20:07)

Se que el arrui vive en Canarias y en algunas montañas de la península, pero no creo que sea comparable.

El mapache es un bicho pequeño, oportunista, el arrui es grande y herviboro, además que tiene potenciales depredadores como el lobo.
Creo que el arrui es facil de exterminar, pero el mapache si es un peligro para nuestra fauna.


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pek, sabes qual a situação do arruí em Espanha?
> 
> Pelo que sei também está a causar grandes preocupações ambientais. Há algum plano para a sua erradicação ou não acham preocupante a sua presença nas serras espanholas?



Está en marcada expansión con un crecimiento notable de las poblaciones en la Península. En La Palma, gracias al control poblacional, se ha conseguido moderar ese crecimiento y estabilizar el número de ejemplares. Tiene una alta tasa de reproducción, facilidad de adaptación y pocos predadores naturales (águila real y cánidos sobre las crías en zonas peninsulares). Se especula con una posible competencia ventajosa sobre los ungulados autóctonos pero no parece ser para tanto y no ha generado hasta el momento grandes problemas en la España Peninsular. Tiene un elevado interés cinegético en algunas zonas y por eso la posibilidad de su erradicación genera polémica en algunos sectores sociales. Para esto se le quiere (su introducción se produjo como respuesta a la demanda de nuevas especies cinegéticas en España):

















 El mayor problema creado por los arruís se ha dado en la isla de La Palma. Allí han supuesto y suponen una amenaza muy grave para la flora local, de gran valor botánico. Parece ser que la expansión de la especie en la isla desde su introducción fue aún más veloz que en la Península, pues se distribuían  (y distribuyen) principalmente por el interior del Parque Nacional de la Caldera de Taburiente donde la caza está prohibida de base. Fuera del Parque sí se cazan. Grupos científicos y ecologistas plantearon la necesidad de su erradicación en la isla pero las asociaciones de cazadores mostraron una fuerte oposición (la especie deja notables ingresos ya que se trata de la única especie de caza mayor en La Palma). A pesar de esta oposición se "intentó" (con la boca pequeña) la erradicación total del arruí de la Caldera pero fue imposible encontrar y acabar con todos los ejemplares (el que conozca la Caldera y su entorno lo entenderá: es un medio de acantilados salvajes, riscos y precipicios de más de 2000 metros de caída con multitud de lugares inaccesibles) y su expansión continuó. Más recientemente se ha establecido la necesidad de realizar controles periódicos (anuales) de la población de arruís en el interior del Parque para minimizar el impacto de la especie sobre la flora protegida. Se calcula que se matan unos 100 ejemplares de arruí en el interior del Parque Nacional al año y otro centenar (aproximadamente) fuera del mismo. Ahora mismo la población total en la isla se cifra en varios cientos de ejemplares (no dan un número exacto) según el Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España (según otras fuentes dicha población se situaría en torno a 300 ejemplares). Según fuentes del propio Parque Nacional, el control poblacional ha facilitado la regeneración y restauración de ciertas zonas del espacio protegido que los arruís habían dejado literalmente peladas.

Noticia fresca sobre el arruí:

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/20101117/cultura/ministerio-salva-arrui-especies-20101117.html


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Nov 2010 às 14:58)

Qual é a vossa opinião sobre a presença de gamos e muflões na península Ibérica?



> Originally the range stretched further to Anatolia, the Crimean peninsula and the Balkans, where they had already disappeared 3,000 years ago. Mouflon were introduced to the islands of Corsica, Sardinia, Rhodes and Cyprus during the neolithic period, perhaps as feral domesticated animals, where they have naturalized in the mountainous interiors of these islands over the past few thousand years, giving rise to the subspecies known as European mouflon (O. aries musimon). They are now rare on the islands but classified as feral animals by the IUCN.[6] They were later successfully introduced into continental Europe


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouflon


O muflão é uma espécie introduzida recentemente e do que se sabe, é provável que nunca tenha existido de uma forma natural na Europa Ocidental. É uma espécie originaria no médio oriente e sudeste europeu e provavelmente o seu limite histórico terá sido a área dos Balcãs. A sua introdução nas diferentes ilhas do Mediterrâneo já foi uma acção do homem.

Por um lado parece-me um bocado forçada a sua presencia na Ibéria. Por um lado é uma espécie já presente um pouco por toda a Europa e que não parece causar grandes problemas ás espécies autóctones. 

Possivelmente, se não fosse pela acção do homem, esta espécie até teria chegado de uma forma natural à Ibéria. Pelo menos a sua presença histórica situa-se em zona mediterrânicas como a Grécia ou a Turquia, que têm bastantes parecenças em termos de habitats. 




> The Fallow Deer is a Eurasian deer[3] that was a native to most of Europe during the last Interglacial. In the Holocene, the distribution was restricted to the Middle East and possibly also parts of the Mediterranean region, while further southeast in western Asia was the home of a close relative, the Persian Fallow Deer (Dama mesopotamica), that is bigger and has larger antlers. In the Levant, Fallow Deer were an important source of meat in the Palaeolithic Kebaran-culture (17000-10000 BC), as is shown by animal bones from sites in northern Israel, but the numbers decreased in the following epi-Palaeolithic Natufian culture (10000-8500 BC), perhaps because of increased aridity and the decrease of wooded areas.
> The Fallow Deer was spread across central Europe by the Romans.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallow_Deer

A história do gamo não é muito diferente, apesar deste já estar entre nós há dois milénios.

Mesmo assim, esta espécie já parece ser mais natural na Ibéria. Não só está cá já há muito tempo, como possivelmente até existiu durante a ultima glaciação. Transformando a introdução feita pelos romanos, numa simples reintrodução 


Alguém tem conhecimento de algum estudo arqueológico ou geológico, em que tenham sido encontrados ossos ou fosseis destas duas espécies na nossa península? 

Não sou nada fã de espécies exóticas, mas para estas duas (principalmente o gamo) até posso dar um desconto. Devíamos deixar de olhar para elas como "estrangeiras" e apoiar a sua expansão e colonização das nossas serras e florestas? Os nossos predadores de certo que agradecem


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2010 às 16:11)

Muflón

 " CONSIDERACIONES HISTÓRICAS DEL MUFLÓN EN EUROPA

El género Ovis apareció en Asia en el periodo Plio-Pleistoceno hace 1,8 - 2,4 millones de años (Kordos 2000). Este taxón fue común en Asia y Este de Europa, pero era muy raro en el Centro y Oeste Europeo durante el Periodo Cuaternario. No obstante, el descubrimiento esporádico de fósiles de ovinos salvajes en el sur del continente europeo, correspondientes a la mitad del periodo Pleistoceno, indican la existencia de muflones en Europa desde hace cientos de miles de años. Restos óseos, atribuidos a Ovis ammon antiqua (Argali), muestran que hace 440.000 años el hombre ya cazaba ovinos silvestres en nuestro continente (Rivals 2000). Según Perco (1977), el muflón de Córcega se encontraba distribuido por todo el continente Europeo, hasta el periodo Neolítico. Los efectos de las glaciaciones, presión cinegética y posiblemente, la acción del hombre sobre su domesticación, redujeron su hábitat a Córcega, Cerdeña y Chipre, y posiblemente a algunas regiones de Grecia (Clark 1964). Sin embargo, la ausencia de fósiles de muflones en Córcega y Cerdeña, probablemente debido a las características del suelo de estas islas (Cruveille y Tuffery 1981), han llevado a algunos autores a afirmar que el muflón no constituye una especie salvaje indígena de estas islas, haciéndose presente en ellas durante el sexto o séptimo milenio a.C., a partir de ovinos semidomesticados introducidos por el hombre (Poplin 1979, Demeautis 1991). El primer proceso de domesticación de animales del género Ovis, posiblemente comenzó en regiones del Este de Europa durante el octavo milenio a.C. Este proceso de semidomesticación consistía en el mantenimiento de animales dentro de rediles controlados con el objeto de aprovisionarse de recursos alimentarios (leche y carne), abrigo (pieles) y herramientas (huesos) (Naitana et al. 2001). Recientes estudios citogenéticos apoyan la hipótesis de que todos los muflones mediterráneos descienden de un primitivo ovino doméstico (Hiendleder et al. 1998). El muflón de Córcega sería el resultado de la introducción durante el periodo Neolítico, 6.000-7.000 años a.C., de un muflón anatoliano (Ovis gmelini gmelini) semidomesticado que posteriormente retorna a su estado silvestre (Cugnasse 1994). Esta hipótesis, sugerida en un principio por Poplin (1979), ha sido confirmada mediante investigaciones paleontológicas y arqueológicas en Córcega y Chipre (Helmer 1992, Vigne 1992) y mediante estudios genéticos en muflones de Cerdeña (Naitana et al. 1990, Masala et al. 1991). Debido a la estrecha relación genética que presenta con la oveja (Naitana et al. 1990, Wang et al. 1991), se considera al muflón como el más probable ancestro de la especie doméstica (Bunch et al. 1977). A partir de las poblaciones originarias de las islas mediterráneas, el muflón comienza a introducirse en diferentes países del continente europeo a partir del siglo XVIII."

Fuente: EL MUFLÓN EUROPEO (_Ovis orientalis musimon_ SCHREBER, 1782) EN ESPAÑA: CONSIDERACIONES HISTÓRICAS, FILOGENÉTICAS Y FISIOLOGÍA REPRODUCTIVA
Autores: JULIÁN SANTIAGO-MORENO, ADOLFO TOLEDANO-DÍAZ, AMEILA GÓMEZ-BRUNET Y ANTONIO LÓPEZ-SEBASTIÁN 

http://www.secem.es/GALEMYS/PDF de Galemys/16 (2).pdf/1 1 Santiago et al. (3-20).pdf

El estudio es de 2004, ahora mismo se ha redefinido su nomenclatura científica; en la última edición de Wilson y Reader (2005) aparece como _Ovis aries_ y como tal figura en el Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España .


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

No exactamente el gamo actual, pero una especie del género _Dama_ (_Dama_ cf. _clactoniana_ FALCONER, 1888. (Gamo) ) un poquito más grande que el _Dama dama_ actual, ha aparecido en yacimientos del Pleistoceno en Segovia.

 Dejo el estudio. La referencia a los restos de dicho gamo aparecen en la mitad inferior del documento:

http://www.igme.es/internet/museo/investigacion/paleontologia/invesceno3/2villacastin1994.htm


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Para mim chega 

Vou passar a olhar para estas duas espécies como animais europeus. Provavelmente já cá andaram pela Ibéria há alguns milénios, por isso podem voltar sem problemas


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Muito interessantes essas referências, Pek!







Muflão caçado em Portugal


E parece que até já há porcos-espinhos no Alentejo e esquilos-cinzentos em Montesinho!

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/3C2F574C-0F4B-4066-94C9-B999618B719A/6509/08_Mamiferos1.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

^^

Pois, mas isso já é mais preocupante. São claramente animais que não devem cá existir, e no caso do esquilo cinzento (como já foi falado no tópico do esquilo vermelho) é uma verdadeira ameaça à nossa biodiversidade 

Mesmo assim espero que tudo não tenha posada de um ou dois casos isolados, de animais de estimação soltos na natureza, mas que morreram pouco tempo depois, sem hipótese de criar uma população. Até porque são avistamentos já com algum tempo, e nunca mais se voltou a falar do assunto.


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Pois, mas isso já é mais preocupante. São claramente animais que não devem cá existir, e no caso do esquilo cinzento (como já foi falado no tópico do esquilo vermelho) é uma verdadeira ameaça à nossa biodiversidade
> 
> Mesmo assim espero que tudo não tenha posada de um ou dois casos isolados, de animais de estimação soltos na natureza, mas que morreram pouco tempo depois, sem hipótese de criar uma população. Até porque são avistamentos já com algum tempo, e nunca mais se voltou a falar do assunto.



No caso do esquilo-cinzento, concordo.
Já em relação ao porco-espinho, parece-me uma coisa muito mais evidente.
As probabilidades de atropelo de uma fêmea prenhe são muito baixas, logo a hipótese de haverem mais animais vivos pelo Alentejo são muito maiores.
São 3 os registos que se conhecem, todos relativamente recentes, em zonas distintas do Alentejo, 2 dois quais são atropelos ( sem qualquer dúvida relativamente à presença da espécie) e 1 deles é um avistamente fiável.


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

Projectos de reprodução em cativeiro salvam espécies raríssimas de caracóis terrestres:

http://www.zoo.org/conservation/PFW/partula


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Ora aqui está uma ideia interessante (a meu ver)

*Movimento quer fazer do sobreiro a árvore nacional de Portugal*

_A ideia de Portugal ter uma árvore nacional já ganhou raízes. Duas organizações lançaram um movimento para que o sobreiro receba este estatuto simbólico, a fim de travar a perda dos montados.

O Canadá tem o plátano, a Inglaterra o carvalho e Portugal poderá vir a ter o sobreiro. 

“Ao contrário do que se possa pensar, esta árvore está presente em todo o território nacional, não apenas no Alentejo. E não nos podemos esquecer da sua importância vital aos níveis social, cultural e económico”,_  (...)

Mais desenvolvimento In:
http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...obreiro-a-arvore-nacional-de-portugal_1467116


----------



## belem (23 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

No sábado, em passeio pela zona do Polo Universitário da Ajuda ( mas já dentro do parque florestal), encontrei debaixo de uma árvore (que crescia em estado selvagem), vários frutos caídos ( naturalmente dessa árvore, que se distinguia por ser completamente estranha para mim), algo semelhantes à fruta-pão ( estes que trouxe  têm cerca de 1 kg cada ou mais!) cheiram muito bem após abertos ( uma mistura adocicada de ananás com banana), já abri um e têm sementes inseridas no meio ( um pouco como a anona). Encontrei mais uma árvore ( jovem) desta espécie ali perto. Amanhã vou comer uma fruta destas para ver se é comestível , senão vier aqui mais já sabem o que aconteceu 
Já tive a ver várias referências sobre frutos tropicais e não encontro nada parecido a isto. Na inserção das sementes seria do género Annona, na textura da película exterior, que é verde, seria um cruzamento do género Artocarpus (fruta do pão) com o género Annona e no tamanho parece uma fruta do pão.
Que quebra-cabeças biológico, não tarda tenho que ir ao Museu de História Natural para fazer a identificação.
Alguma sugestão para o que possa ser?


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

Thomar disse:


> Ora aqui está uma ideia interessante (a meu ver)
> 
> *Movimento quer fazer do sobreiro a árvore nacional de Portugal*
> 
> ...



O sobreiro pode ser encontrado a crescer de forma espontânea tanto no extremo sudeste de Portugal, na zona da Praia Verde/Retur, como no Minho. Duas regiões climaticamente bem distintas.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

frederico disse:


> O sobreiro pode ser encontrado a crescer de forma espontânea tanto no extremo sudeste de Portugal, na zona da Praia Verde/Retur, como no Minho. Duas regiões climaticamente bem distintas.



E ainda existem muitos sobreiros na Terra Quente Transmontana, que também tem um clima diferente do Minho e do Leste Algarvio, todos os distritos de Portugal Continental têm sobreiros espontâneos.


----------



## vinc7e (24 Nov 2010 às 01:08)

belem disse:


> No sábado, em passeio pela zona do Polo Universitário da Ajuda ( mas já dentro do parque florestal), encontrei debaixo de uma árvore (que crescia em estado selvagem), vários frutos caídos ( naturalmente dessa árvore, que se distinguia por ser completamente estranha para mim), algo semelhantes à fruta-pão ( estes que trouxe  têm cerca de 1 kg cada ou mais!) cheiram muito bem após abertos ( uma mistura adocicada de ananás com banana), já abri um e têm sementes inseridas no meio ( um pouco como a anona). Encontrei mais uma árvore ( jovem) desta espécie ali perto. Amanhã vou comer uma fruta destas para ver se é comestível , senão vier aqui mais já sabem o que aconteceu
> Já tive a ver várias referências sobre frutos tropicais e não encontro nada parecido a isto. Na inserção das sementes seria do género Annona, na textura da película exterior, que é verde, seria um cruzamento do género Artocarpus (fruta do pão) com o género Annona e no tamanho parece uma fruta do pão.
> Que quebra-cabeças biológico, não tarda tenho que ir ao Museu de História Natural para fazer a identificação.
> Alguma sugestão para o que possa ser?



Umas fotos podiam ajudar


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Belem....se tivesses fotos ajudava..
Segundo a descrição, parece-me uma Monstera deliciosa, embora essa não tenha muitas sementes....outra possibilidade é a Artocarpus Integrifolia, mas duvido, pois é uma planta que precisa de temperaturas elevadas e não tolera geadas, produz frutos de até 15kg, que demoram entre 18 a 24 meses para maturar ( razão pela qual duvido que, pelo menos, consiga produzir frutos aptos para consumo num clima como o nosso.

Bom...não deixa de ser interessante...cada vez mais acredito que o litoral da região sul e centro-sul, é um bom local para a produção de frutos tropicais, pois não só as temperaturas amenas no inverno e relativamente quentes no verão ( pelo menos em jun-set), mas tambem porque o clima é razoavelmente humido, sem esquecer a insolação.


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> E não é que o símbolo de Lisboa voltou à cidade??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es mas facil que el animal-simbolo de Lisboa regrese a la ciudad, a que lo haga el animal-símbolo de Madrid, y después de la noticia de Rusia, no estoy seguro que sea bueno que ese animal regrese.

ESCUDO DE MADRID.


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

vinc7e disse:


> Umas fotos podiam ajudar



Fotos não tenho, se as tivesse teria todo o gosto em pôr aqui.
Espero dentro de pouco tempo, adquirir uma boa máquina digital.




stormy disse:


> Belem....se tivesses fotos ajudava..
> Segundo a descrição, parece-me uma Monstera deliciosa, embora essa não tenha muitas sementes....outra possibilidade é a Artocarpus Integrifolia, mas duvido, pois é uma planta que precisa de temperaturas elevadas e não tolera geadas, produz frutos de até 15kg, que demoram entre 18 a 24 meses para maturar ( razão pela qual duvido que, pelo menos, consiga produzir frutos aptos para consumo num clima como o nosso..




Monstera deliciosa tenho-as no meu quintal. lol
Dão frutos bem bons no nosso clima subtropical da zona baixa de Lisboa ( virada para Sul e abrigada pela Serra), mas têm um formato comprido e mais para o cónico.
Até já as vi a crescer em estado selvagem, em Sintra, imagine-se em cima de rochas (!) mas com alguma matéria orgânica à mistura claro. São trepadeiras e as suas folhas são bem grandes, diferenciando-se assim logo à primeira vista, da árvore que eu vi.
Quanto à A. integrifolia, não é, mas hoje já abri um fruto e reparei  que ainda estava verde ( o seu sabor dava a entender que era comestível mas apenas estava demasiado verde), embora fosse bem grande e exsudava uma seiva branca típica das Moráceas. Ali, naquele pequeno bosque  dominado por zambujeiros ( a versão selvagem nativa da nossa conhecida oliveira) não devem fazer muitas geadas, embora até seja mais alto do que aqui ( porque aqui embaixo nunca vi uma geada até hoje). Claro que sempre posso ir lá recolher folhas da árvore e todo o tipo de material para obter mais amostras.



stormy disse:


> Bom...não deixa de ser interessante...cada vez mais acredito que o litoral da região sul e centro-sul, é um bom local para a produção de frutos tropicais, pois não só as temperaturas amenas no inverno e relativamente quentes no verão ( pelo menos em jun-set), mas tambem porque o clima é razoavelmente humido, sem esquecer a insolação.



Sim, sem dúvida. Ainda há uns dias, encontrei um terreno abandonado com cana de açucar e uma grande anoneira ( fruta-do-conde) todas bem desenvolvidas e já com muita descendência em redor.
Por vezes também encontro baldios com bananeiras ( sem qualquer cuidado humano).


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Bom...então não sei...pensei que fosse A.integrifolia, mas se dizes que não é..

Quanto ás especies tropicais se propagare sem ajuda, sem duvida que o fazem...cana de açucar há muitas pessoas que plantam ali perto do nó entre a 2a circular e a pte vasco da gama...como são bairros de lata as pessoas devem sobreviver das plantações


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

stormy disse:


> Bom...então não sei...pensei que fosse A.integrifolia, mas se dizes que não é..
> 
> Quanto ás especies tropicais se propagare sem ajuda, sem duvida que o fazem...cana de açucar há muitas pessoas que plantam ali perto do nó entre a 2a circular e a pte vasco da gama...como são bairros de lata as pessoas devem sobreviver das plantações



E também na zona mais baixa dos Cabos de Ávila, assim como junto ao Rio Jamor.
Nesta última crescem enormes bananeiras, nas zonas mais baixas e quentes.


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

Ora uma excelente notícia! 



> *Percurso pedestre inaugurado hoje convida a conhecer a biodiversidade de Lisboa*
> 
> O Jardim de Vasco da Gama (em Belém), com as suas laranjeiras-azedas, araucárias, melros-pretos e abelhas-melíferas, é o ponto de partida da Rota da Biodiversidade, que hoje é inaugurada pela Câmara de Lisboa.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...a-conhecer-a-biodiversidade-de-lisboa_1469064


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Thomar disse:


> Ora uma excelente notícia!
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...a-conhecer-a-biodiversidade-de-lisboa_1469064



Não sabia que haviam tantas espécies de peixe ( presumo de água doce) em Lisboa... Tirando as carpas koi, não conheço nenhuma, até porque o Parque Florestal de Monsanto nunca se preocupou muito em reabilitar possíveis charcos temporários. O que ainda perdura ( não é temporário, mas permanente) está fechado ao público ( apenas pagando se pode ter acesso) e existe apenas num local.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:59)

MSantos disse:


> E ainda existem muitos sobreiros na Terra Quente Transmontana, que também tem um clima diferente do Minho e do Leste Algarvio, todos os distritos de Portugal Continental têm sobreiros espontâneos.



E o sobreiro também marca presença na transição da Terra Quente para a Terra Fria


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

> *Associação criou no Vale do Côa a primeira área protegida privada do país*
> 14.12.2010 - 18:42 Por Helena Geraldes
> 
> A criação da primeira área protegida privada do país, Faia Brava, foi hoje reconhecida em Diário da República. Os seus 214 hectares, com habitats protegidos e muito raros num vale profundo do rio Côa, estão nas mãos da Associação Transumância e Natureza (ATN).
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...imeira-area-protegida-privada-do-pais_1470961


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...imeira-area-protegida-privada-do-pais_1470961



Ainda há pouco tempo postaste isso.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

A notícia é de ontem.

Havia a proposta e ontem saiu oficialmente em Diário da República. Mas sim, o resto do texto é mais ou menos o que já tinha saído.


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2010 às 20:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> A notícia é de ontem.
> 
> Havia a proposta e ontem saiu oficialmente em Diário da República. Mas sim, o resto do texto é mais ou menos o que já tinha saído.



Tens razão, vi só de relance e nem reparei nesse pormenor! 
Boa notícia então.


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

> *Afluentes do Douro repovoados com trutas em Baião*
> 30.12.2010
> 
> Técnicos da Direcção-Geral de Florestas vão realizar hoje, nos rios Ovil e Teixeira, no concelho de Baião, uma acção de repovoamento com milhares de trutas.
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1473018

Boa iniciativa, pena não haverem mais do género.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

*Nova “chuva de aves” nas estradas do Lousiana adensa mistério*

Afinal, o mistério da “chuva de aves” parece ainda não ter terminado. Apenas dois dias depois de cerca de 5000 aves terem caído mortas no estado norte-americano do Arkansas, esta segunda-feira de manhã apareceram mortos 500 animais nas estradas no estado vizinho do Louisiana. Com dois dias de diferença e a cerca de 500 quilómetros de distância, 500 aves apareceram mortas numa estrada rural da região de Pointe Coupee, no Louisiana. Os especialistas foram apanhados de surpresa com mais este fenómeno e ainda não sabem o que causou a morte destas aves.
As autoridades do Arkansas e do Louisiana enviaram alguns animais para serem analisados por investigadores na Universidade de Geórgia e no Centro Nacional de Saúde da Vida Selvagem em Madison, no Wisconsin. Este centro recebeu 42 aves do Arkansas e começou ontem à tarde a realizar as necrópsias. Segundo o site do Channel3000, os investigadores recolheram amostras de tecido do cérebro das aves para ver se os pesticidas tiveram algum papel nestas mortes. Mas poderá demorar até uma semana a conclusão das análises às amostras que ajudem os cientistas a determinar a causa da morte daqueles animais. Hoje, o Centro de Madison vai começar a estudar cinco das aves que foram encontradas mortas no Lousiana.
Ainda não foi estabelecida nenhuma ligação entre os dois casos. "Os cientistas ainda estão a investigar o que aconteceu às aves no Louisiana e no Arkansas. Mas as primeiras informações indicam que estes incidentes isolados foram, provavelmente, causados por uma perturbação e desorientação", explicou em comunicado Greg Butcher, director de conservação das aves na Audubon Society, uma das mais antigas organizações norte-americanas de Ambiente.
Segundo o responsável, em teoria, "as mortes em massa de aves podem ser causadas por fome, tempestades, doenças, pesticidas, colisões com estruturas feitas pelo ser humano ou perturbação humana".
Especialista em recuperação de animais selvagens descarta pânico como a única causa - Ricardo Brandão, médico veterinário do CERVAS (Centro de Ecologia, Recuperação e Vigilância de Animais Selvagens) em Gouveia, admite que é "estranho" morrerem tantas aves em tão curto espaço de tempo e afirma não ter "registo de uma mortalidade tão assustadora". As causas poderão ultrapassar o pânico sentido pelas aves. "Já temos visto aves que, perante uma situação de fogo-de-artifício, saem dos sítios onde estão a dormir e voam assustadas, mas estão vivas", acrescentou. Fazendo valer que não arrisca avançar explicações, Ricardo Brandão admite que "não seria de descartar a hipótese de doença" ou algo "que está a acontecer há mais tempo" e que tenha passado despercebido. O responsável lembrou o ano de 2002, quando o vírus do Nilo causou uma elevada mortalidade nas aves dos Estados Unidos, afectando sobretudo corvídeos.
No CERVAS não existem aves que padecem de stress. "Mesmo quando há incêndios e as aves sentem pânico, acabam por chegar a este centro por outras razões. Há sempre uma outra causa por trás", como por exemplo ferimentos. "Não é fácil interpretarmos as demonstrações de stress e pânico numa ave", considerou. De acordo com Ricardo Brandão, "segundo os casos que temos, as aves têm stress associado à nossa própria intervenção, quando chegam ao centro e nos aproximamos delas" para fazer um diagnóstico. Por exemplo, a águia-cobreira manifesta o stress deitando-se e agachando-se a um canto. "Temos aqui uma águia-cobreira há quatro ou cinco meses [em recuperação] que ainda se agacha quando chegamos perto".
Luís Costa, director da Spea (Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves), comentou ao PÚBLICO que este "é um caso estranho" e que o segundo episódio, no Louisiana "veio baralhar um pouco as coisas". "Os especialistas norte-americanos ainda não conseguiram perceber o que está a acontecer. Talvez tenha ocorrido uma mudança súbita na pressão atmosférica", opiniou.
"O destino das aves está ligado ao nosso" - Os animais encontrados mortos - tordos-sargentos ou pássaros-pretos-da-asa-vermelha (Agelaius phoeniceus), o estorninho-comum (Sturnus vulgaris), o corvo Quiscalus quiscula e o Molothrus ater -são espécies abundantes que se reúnem em bandos de milhares de aves para passarem a noite durante os meses de Inverno. A Audubon Society garante que está a acompanhar a situação. "Precisamos de estar atentos à evolução dos acontecimentos", disse Melanie Driscoll, da organização. "Mas se estes incidentes forem casos isolados, não representam uma ameaça significativa para as populações destas aves. Muito mais preocupante, a longo prazo, é a miríade de outras ameaças que as aves enfrentam, desde a destruição do habitat às alterações climáticas e espécies invasoras."
Neste momento, muitas das espécies mais comuns nos Estados Unidos têm as suas populações em decínio, "muito devido às actividades humanas", lembrou Butcher. "É vital que as pessoas tomem atenção a isto porque muitas vezes o destino das aves está ligado ao nosso. As aves respiram o mesmo ar que nós e fazem parte da mesma cadeia alimentar que nos sustenta a todos."

Helena Geraldes 

PÚBLICO (Ecosfera)

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO A 7 DE JANEIRO DE 2010:*

*Esclarecida a morte das aves nos EUA*

Especialistas revelam que não há nada de sobrenatural na causa da morte das cerca de cinco mil aves que caíram dos céus na noite de passagem de ano, no Arkansas, EUA. Ornitólogos norte-americanos explicaram que a morte de milhares de aves na noite de ano novo resultou do choque com as casas, ao fugirem das árvores assustados, em voo baixo, devido ao *fogo de artifício*.
Os ornitólogos - citados pelo jornal El Mundo - garantiram que o ocorrido nada tem de paranormal. Bem pelo contrário, tem uma explicação bem plausível. Segundo explicaram, este tipo de acidentes mortais de debandadas de aves ocorrem por todo o mundo.
Na sua origem, estão fenómenos naturais, como os meteorológicos, ou causas da actividade humana, como parece ter sido o caso, que perturbam os animais e os conduzem a situações de perigo. No que se refere ao Arkansas, as cerca de 3000 aves, na sua maioria turpiais e estorninhos, de pequeno porte, foram contra edifícios, carros e outras estruturas da cidade ao serem espantados pelos fogos de artifício de celebração do ano nova.
Os cientistas expllicaram que são aves que não voam à noite e dormem abrigadas, em grupo. Além do mais, as condições climatéricas naquela noite eram más, com fraca visibilidade e muito vento. Assim, assustados, os pássaros fugiram desnorteados e em voo baixo, o que os levou contra as edificações.
Habitantes da cidade de  Beebe, no Arkansas, testemunharam o sucedido. "Ouvimos petardos e um minuto depois ouvimos os pássaros a bater contras as janelas", recordou um dos populares ouvidos pela Audubon Society, a autoridade máxima ornitológica dos EUA.

JN


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

> *Mammoth 'could be reborn in four years'*
> 
> The woolly mammoth, extinct for thousands of years, could be brought back to life in as little as four years thanks to a breakthrough in cloning technology.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8257223/Mammoth-could-be-reborn-in-four-years.html


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8257223/Mammoth-could-be-reborn-in-four-years.html



Isso é uma notícia muito importante!
Por acaso já tinha lido sobre esse assunto no DN de hoje.


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

Sim, mas agora pode-se sempre contestar se projectos como estes não deveriam antes ser usados em animais em vias de extinção, em vez de outros já extintos.


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2011 às 21:34)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, mas agora pode-se sempre contestar se projectos como estes não deveriam antes ser usados em animais em vias de extinção, em vez de outros já extintos.



Penso que para ambos os casos  é aplicável, embora tendo sempre em conta, o nível de prioridade.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 13:07)

*Cada vez mais baleias no mar dos Açores *



> Estudos recentes da Universidade dos Açores (UAç) revelam que o grande número de baleias que passa pelo mar daquele arquipélago, na primavera e no verão, pode estar associado à crescente produção de organismos que servem de alimento àqueles cetáceos.
> 
> Um dos organismos que regista uma "explosão de produção" no mar dos Açores é o "krill"do Atlântico Norte, "um crustáceo altamente calórico que poderá ser uma importante fonte de energia para as baleias durante a sua migração", explica Rui Prieto, investigador da UAç, citado pela agência Lusa.
> 
> ...


Boas notícias


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2011 às 13:21)

Uma história de agricultura microscópica


Chama-se Dictyostelium discoidieum e podia entrar na lista dos seres vivos mais estranhos. Esta amiba microscópica – que quando falta comida agrega-se a mais uns milhares de irmãos amibas para se transformar num corpo parecido com uma lesma de meio centímetro – é capaz de recolher bactérias para levar para outros locais onde não haja alimento.

A descoberta foi feita por Debra Brock, da Universidade Rice, em Houston, no Texas (EUA). Era a primeira vez que a cientista olhava para os esporos de uma amiba selvagem, explicou a Science que noticiou a descoberta. Normalmente, os cientistas trabalham com indivíduos que provêm de laboratórios, há gerações e gerações. Mas a equipa de Brock tinha ido buscar à natureza 35 amibas selvagens.

Depois das amibas se juntarem para formar a tal “lesma social” que se comporta como um único indivíduo, esta lesma movimenta-se até encontrar uma nova zona com comida e toma a forma de num pedúnculo com um corpo redondo na extremidade. Lá dentro, muitas amibas multiplicaram-se transformaram-se em esporos e libertam-se para recuperar a sua vida individual.

Foi nesta fase que Debra Bock viu bactérias a saírem deste corpo redondo. “Na altura pensei 'Isto é mesmo estranho'”, disse citada pela Science. Depois, a equipa testou se todas as amibas transportavam bactérias e descobriu que só cerca de um terço é que tinha essa capacidade. A versão de laboratório que os cientistas utilizam há décadas fazia parte do grupo que não cultivava bactérias.

A equipa descobriu que as amibas agricultoras mantinham o comportamento mesmo depois dos cientistas matarem as bactérias e colocarem as amibas em culturas sem bactérias. As amibas multiplicavam-se e os descendentes, na presença de novas bactérias, repetiam o cultivo. De alguma forma, mantinham uma memória genética desta capacidade.

Mais em:

http://www.publico.pt/Ciências/a-amiba-e-a-bacteria-uma-historia-de-agricultura-microscopica_1476152


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2011 às 01:33)

É um fenómeno que também ocorre em Portugal, já vi alguns semelhantes, mas não com esta concentração. Contudo estas concentrações também ocorrem nos nossos mares e há descrições verdadeiramente incríveis, particularmente de pessoas que pescam no mar durante a noite!
Esta luminescência ocorre apenas durante certas fases do ano.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jan 2011 às 19:11)

Houve um ano em que as águas de Portimão estavam florescentes à noite. Principalmente na zona de rebentação, haviam uns efeitos bem giros


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2011 às 23:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> Houve um ano em que as águas de Portimão estavam florescentes à noite. Principalmente na zona de rebentação, haviam uns efeitos bem giros



Isso foi observado por ti?
De que côr era a bioluminescência e em que época foi?
Obrigado!


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Jan 2011 às 10:14)

Há uns 5 anos se calhar. A cor acho que era um fluorescente claro, tipo esverdeado muito claro.


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2011 às 02:48)

stormy disse:


> Belem....se tivesses fotos ajudava..
> Segundo a descrição, parece-me uma Monstera deliciosa, embora essa não tenha muitas sementes....outra possibilidade é a Artocarpus Integrifolia, mas duvido, pois é uma planta que precisa de temperaturas elevadas e não tolera geadas, produz frutos de até 15kg, que demoram entre 18 a 24 meses para maturar ( razão pela qual duvido que, pelo menos, consiga produzir frutos aptos para consumo num clima como o nosso.
> 
> Bom...não deixa de ser interessante...cada vez mais acredito que o litoral da região sul e centro-sul, é um bom local para a produção de frutos tropicais, pois não só as temperaturas amenas no inverno e relativamente quentes no verão ( pelo menos em jun-set), mas tambem porque o clima é razoavelmente humido, sem esquecer a insolação.




Já está identificada!
É a Maclura pomifera!


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

> *Lontras do Estuário do Douro deixaram-se fotografar pela primeira vez*
> Uma lontra foi fotografada na terça-feira pela primeira vez na Reserva Natural Local do Estuário do Douro, em Gaia, o que significa que a população desta espécie “é mais abundante do que se pensava”.
> 
> Em declarações à Lusa, o director da empresa municipal Parque Biológico de Gaia, Nuno Oliveira, afirmou hoje que o registo fotográfico ocorreu na madrugada de terça-feira.
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1478642


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Sempre bom aparecerem estas notícias, que de resto estão a tornar-se mais comuns noutros rios portugueses (no Tejo por exemplo).



> *Golfinhos no rio Lima*
> 2010-05-11
> 
> Um cardume de golfinhos, composto por mais de duas dezenas de xemplares, entrou, na passada semana, no estuário do rio Lima, em Viana do Castelo, acompanhando o percurso de um veleiro.
> ...


http://www.jn.pt/CidadaoReporter/Interior.aspx?content_id=1567303


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

> *Três crias de tigre-branco nasceram no Jardim Zoológico de Lisboa*
> 02.03.2011
> Luís Francisco
> 
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1482868


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2011 às 14:53)

> *A praga amarela que ameaça o Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*
> 02.03.2011
> Samuel Silva
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1482916


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2011 às 14:55)

> As mimosas chegaram ao Gerês no século XIX, pela mão dos serviços florestais que apostaram naquela espécie, durante várias campanhas de reflorestação



Como é possível o ser humano fazer tanta m#$@#?? 




> "Acho que se deve fazer alguma coisa e temos algumas iniciativas em curso", assume o director da Peneda-Gerês, Lagido Domingues. No entanto, o responsável prefere manter algumas cautelas quanto à questão, preferindo não adiantar objectivos da campanha de combate às mimosas que arrancará em breve. "Já houve tempos em que se deu grande relevo a este tipo de iniciativas sem grandes efeitos práticos. O mais importante é perceber a vastidão do problema que existe", justifica Domingues. Por isso, para o director do PNPG é preferível "falar da realidade do que anunciar sonhos".



É sempre bom ver o optimismo, entusiasmo e pro-actividade dos responsáveis portugueses nestas áreas...


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2011 às 23:03)

Já tinha lido sobre essa iniciativa...
É bom ver que sempre há alguém que faz alguma coisa.


Bom vídeo sobre o gato selvagem da Europa.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

Lista dos mamíferos carnívoros que existem no nosso país (e o seu estatuto):

Lobo (Canis lupus)  EN  
Raposa (Vulpes vulpes) LC 
Doninha (Mustela nivalis) LC 
Arminho (Mustela erminea)  DD  
Toirão (Mustela putoris)  DD  
Visão-americano (Mustela vison) Introduzido
Fuinha (Martes foina) LC 
Marta (Martes martes)  DD  
Texugo (Meles meles) LC 
Lontra (Lutra lutra) LC 
Gineta (Genetta genetta) LC 
Sacarrabos (Herpestes ichneumon) LC 
Gato-bravo (Felis silvestris)  VU  
Lince-ibérico (Lynx pardinus)  CR


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mar 2011 às 23:57)

Aqui está um texto de 1893 com descrições da fauna no Soajo e de como já se adivinhavam as extinções que iriam acontecer passado algum tempo. Nomeadamente da cabra montês e do lince (parece ser o lince ibérico)

Está um bocado difícil de ler porque muitas palavras ficaram com caracteres errados, além do português da época ser um pouco diferente 



> Notas sobre a fauna da Serra do Suajo
> 
> Quando em junho e julho de 1890 visitei a serra do Suajo com o fitn de fazer uma exploração botânica, ofereceu-se me ensejo do tomar alguns apontamentos sobre a sua fauna. Como me parece que poucos naturalistas a têm visitado, ou pelo menos não têm publicado as suas observações, vou referir-me ás notas que poude colher e que dizem respeito a espécies vulgares e que eu conheço por existirem no Museu de Zoologia da universidade, visto que não são estes os assuntos especiais dos meus estudos.
> 
> ...


http://www.archive.org/stream/annaesdesciencia01nobr/annaesdesciencia01nobr_djvu.txt


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Lista dos mamíferos carnívoros que existem no nosso país (e o seu estatuto):
> 
> Lobo (Canis lupus)  EN
> Raposa (Vulpes vulpes) LC
> ...




Muito bem. Esses são os mamíferos carnívoros terrestres que ainda temos.
O lobo-ibérico ( Canis lupus signatus) tem tido finalmente  uma fase de estabilização e até um provável aumento no número de efectivos.
A região de Montesinho-Culebra continua a ser a região com maior densidade de lobos de toda a Europa Ocidental.




Seattle92 disse:


> Aqui está um texto de 1893 com descrições da fauna no Soajo e de como já se adivinhavam as extinções que iriam acontecer passado algum tempo. Nomeadamente da cabra montês e do lince (parece ser o lince ibérico)
> 
> Está um bocado difícil de ler porque muitas palavras ficaram com caracteres errados, além do português da época ser um pouco diferente
> 
> ...



Lince-ibérico a atacar gado? Que tipo de gado? Realmente imaginar isso é algo cómico. Tirando bezerros ou animais do tamanho de um carneiro, não vejo que tipo de gado um lince-ibérico possa matar.
Além de como se sabe o lince-ibérico é um animal de zonas mediterrâneas,  que caça sobretudo coelho-bravo ( com algum evento excepcional de caça ao muflão feito por um macho de dimensões pouco vulgares). Encontrar um lince-ibérico com um peso de 20 kgs deve ser algo a roçar o recorde.
Esse autor chama-lhes de Pardina, mas será que já viu algum lince do Gerês? Pelo relato parece que nunca viu nenhum.
De qualquer das formas, depois irei postar aqui referências mais recentes feitas a propósito da presença do lince-euroasiático no Norte da P. Ibérica. Existem dados que vão até praticamente ao séc XX...


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

belem disse:


> Lince-ibérico a atacar gado? Que tipo de gado? Realmente imaginar isso é algo cómico. Tirando bezerros ou animais do tamanho de um carneiro, não vejo que tipo de gado um lince-ibérico possa matar.



Pode ser uma indicação que o lince que havia no Gerês e que foi caçado até ao extermínio era o Boreal e não o Ibérico. Realmente, além de galinhas e uma ou outra ovelha, não estou a ver como é que o lince seria assim tão desastroso para os pastores do Gerês.

Interessante ver que já no final do séc 19, não havia qualquer indicação de veados e que o próprio javali já era considerado raro (além da já quase extinta cabra montês). O corço seria na altura o ungulado mais comum.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2011 às 17:50)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pode ser uma indicação que o lince que havia no Gerês e que foi caçado até ao extermínio era o Boreal e não o Ibérico. Realmente, além de galinhas e uma ou outra ovelha, não estou a ver como é que o lince seria assim tão desastroso para os pastores do Gerês.
> 
> Interessante ver que já no final do séc 19, não havia qualquer indicação de veados e que o próprio javali já era considerado raro (além da já quase extinta cabra montês). O corço seria na altura o ungulado mais comum.



Eu sei que tivemos aqui o boreal, mas ainda não tenho a certeza se o Gerês também teve o ibérico e que seja esse o animal descrito ( e o boreal tenha sido extinto bem antes).
Mas sinceramente parece-me pouco provável que o ibérico ande em bosques caducifólios e a caçar gado, pelo menos, ao ponto, de receber algumas referências.
Esse comportamento parece-me típico do boreal/euroasiático, até porque pode estar relacionado pelo facto das suas presas principais começarem já escassear ( como mencionas e bem).
Mais uma vez, um exemplo claro, de destruição ambiental provocada pelo Homem com consequências nefastas também para este.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

> *Quercus diz que foram envenenados 30 lobos em cinco anos*
> 14.03.2011
> José Bento Amaro
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1484750

A tristeza continua...


----------



## belem (20 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

http://www.equisport.pt/pt/noticias/panico-no-transito-em-faro-com-cavalos-a-solta







Gostava de ver mais fotos deste cavalo ( o que foi capturado).
Parece-me ser um animal mais primitivo, fisicamente, que o normal.
Será próximo a um Sorraia?


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2011 às 07:25)

Boas, ontem fotografei este Louva-Deus , gostaria de saber se alguém sabe o seu nome correcto e se é comum haver este em Portugal?


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

Teles disse:


> Boas, ontem fotografei este Louva-Deus , gostaria de saber se alguém sabe o seu nome correcto e se é comum haver este em Portugal?



Parece-me um  Empusa pennata.
Já tenho visto algumas referências sobre esta espécie em Portugal.
Não me parece que seja muito rara, mas também não sei se é abundante.
De qualquer das formas é um registo interessante.
Os louva-deus, são muito importantes, pois são predadores vorazes de vários insectos.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

Tinha dito ao teles que podia ser um Hoplocorypha macra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoplocorypha_macra






Mas realmente esse que indicaste, Empusa pennata, é mais parecido.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

Vince disse:


> Tinha dito ao teles que podia ser um Hoplocorypha macra
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoplocorypha_macra
> 
> 
> ...




Deve ser uma ninfa de E. pennata.






http://www.jardinsauvage.fr/AGENDA2009.html


----------



## Teles (19 Abr 2011 às 08:03)

É esse mesmo , obrigado belem


----------



## Teles (19 Abr 2011 às 08:10)

Empusa
Sem dúvida o mais estranho louva-a-deus ibérico, a empusa (Empusa pennata) é facilmente
identificada pela grande protuberância cónica e bífida que possui
sobre a cabeça. As antenas da fêmea são normais mas no macho
apresentam-se enormes e em forma de pena. Esta espécie pode
ser encontrada bem escondida entre as ervas altas dos campos
floridos, aproveitando-se da sua camuflagem de tons verdes ou
acastanhados para surpreender e capturar outros insectos com as
suas patas anteriores espinhosas. O ciclo de vida é peculiar, pois
os adultos aparecem logo na Primavera. Durante o acasalamento,
e ao contrário de outros louva-a-deus, a fêmea não mata o seu
parceiro, embora ambos acabem por morrer até ao final do Verão.
Por essa altura já nasceram as cerca de três dezenas de pequenas
ninfas, com aspecto ainda mais alienígeno do que os pais, de
abdómen revirado e foliáceo, as antenas dos machos assemelhando-
se aos chifres de um carneiro, justificando plenamente o nome de “diabinho” que se lhes atribui.
Sobrevivem, nesse estado, aos rigores da época fria, dispersando e mantendo-se solitárias
até à época de acasalamento do ano seguinte.​


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Tenho tido dificuldade em postar imagens, simplesmente não consigo, peço que alguém ajude, já que tinha umas fotos de umas árvores daqui da zona que não sei de que espécie são, e com as fotos podia ser que alguém mas ajudasse a identificar...


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2011 às 23:02)

Pedro disse:


> Tenho tido dificuldade em postar imagens, simplesmente não consigo, peço que alguém ajude, já que tinha umas fotos de umas árvores daqui da zona que não sei de que espécie são, e com as fotos podia ser que alguém mas ajudasse a identificar...



Não podes usar o image shack?


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 21:07)

belem disse:


> Não podes usar o image shack?



Eu uso o imageshack, mas quando carrego alguma imagem, mesmo no final do upload aparece um a mensagem: "No files were uploaded" Vou pôr no Meteo Viseu, numa pasta da Galeria de Fotos intitulada "Árvores da Nossa Terra", passem por lá...


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2011 às 21:23)

Pedro disse:


> Eu uso o imageshack, mas quando carrego alguma imagem, mesmo no final do upload aparece um a mensagem: "No files were uploaded" Vou pôr no Meteo Viseu, numa pasta da Galeria de Fotos intitulada "Árvores da Nossa Terra", passem por lá...



Experimenta o photobucket é o que eu costumo utilizar para postar imagens no MeteoPT


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 22:07)

MSantos disse:


> Experimenta o photobucket é o que eu costumo utilizar para postar imagens no MeteoPT



De qualquer modo, já está uma foto no tópico _Árvores da Nossa Terra_, incluída na Galeria de Fotos, em MeteoViseu.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 19:04)

Ninguém me consegue dizer que árvore é esta?


----------



## vinc7e (22 Mai 2011 às 22:25)

> *Nova Portaria da caça trás à cabeça a caça ao Melro*
> 
> Inesperadamente, o passado mês de Abril, o Secretário de Estado das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Rural fez publicar a portaria que define o Calendário Venatório. Além das violações da Directiva Aves, já recorrentes, contém também o maior chorrilho de disparates e más práticas de gestão da caça jamais visto em Portugal em tempos recentes. A par de outras medidas sem nexo, a caça ao Melro passa a ser possível, após mais de 20 anos de proibição.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 01:30)

Eu como caçador acho ridícula esta abertura da caça ao melro, esta espécie não tem tradição cinegética nenhuma e não faz sentido começar agora a caça-la.

Na minha opinião a caça a rola-comum devia ser suspensa durante uns anos para ver se a população recuperava, mas a caça não é a principal causa da diminuição da população.

Devia ser aberta a caça à rola-turca, um espécie invasora que está a ocupar e a expulsar a rola nativa do seu habitat e está a tornar-se uma praga.

O calendário cinegético tem erros tanto do ponto de vista dos caçadores como do ponto de vista conservação das espécies.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

Deixa ver se percebo. É permitida a caça à rola comum, espécie autoctone cada vez mais rara, e é proibida a caça à rola turca, espécie invasora que se está a tornar uma praga.

Isto é verdade??


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Mai 2011 às 10:18)

> Nada mais, nada menos, do que a caça ao Melro (Turdus merula). Isso mesmo, *o simpático e inofensivo pássaro* que habita os nossos campos, os nossos jardins, a nossa poesia e a todos enche de alegria e esperança com a sua melodia no final do Inverno foi declarada alvo a abater.



E os outros não são? Acho que a decisão de tornar uma espécie cinética ou não, não deve ser tomada com base na simpatia de cada espécie


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

Seattle92 disse:


> Deixa ver se percebo. É permitida a caça à rola comum, espécie autoctone cada vez mais rara, e é proibida a caça à rola turca, espécie invasora que se está a tornar uma praga.
> 
> Isto é verdade??



A rola-turca colonizou o nosso país de forma natural, portanto também é uma espécie autóctone, de resto concordo com o que dizes.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 19:17)

belem disse:


> A rola-turca colonizou o nosso país de forma natural, portanto também é uma espécie autóctone, de resto concordo com o que dizes.



Não é por ter colonizado de forma natural que deixa de ser uma possível praga, a rola-turca está a ocupar cada vez mais o habitat e a competir directamente com a rola-comum por alimento e local para nidificar. A Rola-turca é maior mais forte e tem mais sucesso nas posturas do que a rola-comum, está por isso em grande vantagem competitiva. Não foi introduzida por ninguém mas a sua expansão teve muita ajuda humana involuntária. 

Acho que fazia todo o sentido caçar a rola-turca, uma espécie com uma expansão muito rápida e sem predadores naturais e está a substituir a "nossa" rola-comum a um ritmo alarmante, basta andar no campo para ver isso


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

MSantos disse:


> Não é por ter colonizado de forma natural que deixa de ser uma possível praga, a rola-turca está a ocupar cada vez mais o habitat e a competir directamente com a rola-comum por alimento e local para nidificar. A Rola-turca é maior mais forte e tem mais sucesso nas posturas do que a rola-comum, está por isso em grande vantagem competitiva. Não foi introduzida por ninguém mas a sua expansão teve muita ajuda humana involuntária. .



Como eu disse, «de resto concordo com o que dizes». Este «concordo» é relativo ao mesmo que dizes, como se pode ver pelo teor da mensagem do Seattle92...


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2011 às 12:47)

Alguém sabe que bicho é este? Ontem fez-me fugir de Marvão, era impossível andar nas ruas da vila, eram milhões destes bichos alados que pousavam em todo o corpo, em todo o lado, paredes e ruas cheias com milhares destes animais.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mai 2011 às 12:51)

Parece-me um Bicho Tesoura (Ordem Dermaptera).


----------



## CptRena (24 Mai 2011 às 13:33)

trepkos disse:


> Alguém sabe que bicho é este? Ontem fez-me fugir de Marvão, era impossível andar nas ruas da vila, eram milhões destes bichos alados que pousavam em todo o corpo, em todo o lado, paredes e ruas cheias com milhares destes animais.



Sim, parece mesmo a bicha-cadela

Mais info em:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forficula_auricularia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forficula_auricularia


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2011 às 21:39)

trepkos disse:


> Alguém sabe que bicho é este? Ontem fez-me fugir de Marvão, era impossível andar nas ruas da vila, eram milhões destes bichos alados que pousavam em todo o corpo, em todo o lado, paredes e ruas cheias com milhares destes animais.



É uma bicha-cadela, sem sombra de dúvida. Mas eram assim tantas???


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

Marta em terras transmontanas 






http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2011 às 17:06)

Já por duas vezes vi, aqui na região, dois animais muito parecidos com uma marta, mas podiam bem ser fuinhas. A uma certa distância é difícil distinguir as duas espécies.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Jul 2011 às 09:59)

Eu diria que é quase impossível. Pelo que sei a única coisa que os distingue de uma maneira mais visível e directa é a mancha que têm no pescoço. A Fuinha tem uma mancha branca e a Marta uma mancha mais a dar pró creme, e isso torna-se muito difícil de reparar se vires o animal ao longe e por breves momentos.






Marta (_Martes martes_)





Fuinha (_Martes foina_)


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Jul 2011 às 10:10)

> Marta (Martes martes) fotografada às 5h e 9 minutos
> de 1 de Abril de 2003
> 
> 
> ...



http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2006/02/marta-no-alto-minho-iii.html


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Jul 2011 às 17:51)

De resto da familia _Mustelidae _ainda temos em Portugal:

Arminho (_Mustela erminea_)





Doninha (_Mustela nivalis_)





Toirão (_Mustela putorius_)





Furão (_Mustela putorius furo_) (uma sub espécie domesticada do Toirão)





E infelizmente o Vison Americano (_Neovison vison_), graça aos eco-terroristas galegos 







Depois ainda há o texugo e lontra, mas esses distinguem-se bem.

Ou seja, entre doninha e arminho e toirão e furão, é complicado distinguir.


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2011 às 19:00)

El armiño se diferencia de la comadreja (doninha) en que por el invierno el armiño mudaría el color, si no todo, si gran parte del cuerpo torna de color blanco.

Por las fotografías parece que la marta es mas grande y oscura que la garduña (foinha), pero si, creo que para diferenciarlas debes estar bien cerca.

Por otra parte la marta me parece mas esquiva al ser humano, mas forestal, la garduña me parece mas "asimilable" al medio humano, y al igual que el turón seguro se puede domesticar, es mas, creo que ya fuera domestica.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2011 às 09:58)

Sim, a marta é um animal mais de floresta (em inglês até se chama Pine Marten), e é mais caçador (esquilos, ratos, aves,..). A fuinha é um generalista que come diversas coisas e não se importa muito de aparecer junto a casas e aproveitar o que estas podem oferecer


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2011 às 10:04)

Estes animais são incríveis. O arminho com o seu ar de boneco de peluche consegue matar coelhos e lebres.





Parece um leão em cima de um elefante


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2011 às 00:22)

*Grupo de 20 golfinhos avistado no Tejo*

Imagens DESTAK.pt





















O estuário do Tejo recebeu, no sábado passado, a visita de um grupo de cerca de 20 golfinhos-comuns, incluindo adultos e crias. Segundo a informação divulgada pela Câmara de Lisboa, os animais foram avistados pela manhã, perto da zona da Trafaria, Almada, por um praticante de vela. Um especialista em golfinhos diz que a presença desta espécie no rio é pouco habitual, sendo mais frequente nas zonas costeiras. Não se sabe o que terá atraído o grupo para dentro do estuário, mas é pouco provável que se fixe por lá.
“O golfinho-comum não tem tendência para formar populações residentes em estuários”, refere Miguel Couchinho, biólogo e dirigente do Projecto Delfim - Centro Português de Estudo dos Mamíferos Marinhos.  A autarquia anunciou a presença destes cetáceos no Tejo como um “possível indicador” da melhoria da qualidade da água do rio, depois do desvio dos esgotos de mais de 100 mil pessoas que iam directamente para o rio, no Terreiro do Paço. A relação entre os dois fenómenos, porém, não é linear. “Os golfinhos não são uma espécie indicadora da qualidade da água”, afirma Miguel Couchinho. Segundo este especialista – que estuda a única comunidade residente em Portugal, no rio Sado – os golfinhos toleram facilmente sítios poluídos, já que acumulam a poluição na gordura corporal. 
Assim, sublinha, “é prematuro dizer que os golfinhos estão a regressar e que a sua presença se deve à melhoria da qualidade da água do estuário.” Podem ter sido atraídos para o rio por um animal ferido ou doente, ou por simples curiosidade, “mas com certeza não vão ficar”, garante, porque todos os anos há registo de entradas e saídas destes animais no estuário, sobretudo na Primavera e no Verão.
Outra explicação é avançada por Maria José Costa, coordenadora científica do Centro de Oceanografia da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa. Segundo esta investigadora, a população de corvinas, que serve de alimento aos golfinhos, tem crescido nos últimos anos por causa do aumento da temperatura da água – nos últimos 30 anos, subiu cerca de um grau. “Pode estar relacionado, porque os golfinhos comem muito deste peixe”, afirma Maria José Costa. A opinião não é, porém, secundada por Miguel Couchinho: “É especulação.”
O estuário do Tejo teve, em tempos, uma população residente de golfinhos, que terá abandonado o rio na década de 1970. Para que estes cetáceos se voltem a fixar no estuário é preciso, por exemplo, reduzir o tráfego marítimo e de lazer. “O ruído subaquático dos barcos e as colisões são dois factores que os afastam”, conclui.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Jul 2011 às 13:49)

> *Águia-pesqueira regressa ao país em projecto no Alqueva*
> 14.07.2011
> Ricardo Garcia
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1502880


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2011 às 19:00)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, a marta é um animal mais de floresta (em inglês até se chama Pine Marten), e é mais caçador (esquilos, ratos, aves,..). A fuinha é um generalista que come diversas coisas e não se importa muito de aparecer junto a casas e aproveitar o que estas podem oferecer



Si, tanto que hay teorías que dicen que llegó a ser un animal doméstico. En castellano a la "fuinha" se la llama "garduña", una palabra prerromana y precéltica, de los primeros habitantes de la península, al igual que la palabra "perro" ("cao").

La teoría dice que si se conservó el nombre pre-celtico y prerromano fue porque el animal era muy común y muy conocido por el ser humano y seguramente fuera porque ese animal era doméstico.

Hoy sabemos por análisis de ADN que los gatos domésticos de Europa proceden de Egipto y Mesopotamia, no de los gatos salvajes europeos. Esos gatos domésticos llegaran aquí con los fenicios y griegos, pero ¿Antes de esos gatos que animal cazaba ratones? Muchos dicen que la garduña, que era doméstica, por eso conservaron el nombre.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

Gerofil disse:


> *Grupo de 20 golfinhos avistado no Tejo*
> 
> Imagens DESTAK.pt
> 
> ...



Si no hubiera pantanos y embalses bien podría subir hasta Toledo, jejejejejeje.


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jul 2011 às 15:48)

duero disse:


> Si, tanto que hay teorías que dicen que llegó a ser un animal doméstico. En castellano a la "fuinha" se la llama "garduña", una palabra prerromana y precéltica, de los primeros habitantes de la península, al igual que la palabra "perro" ("cao").
> 
> La teoría dice que si se conservó el nombre pre-celtico y prerromano fue porque el animal era muy común y muy conocido por el ser humano y seguramente fuera porque ese animal era doméstico.
> 
> Hoy sabemos por análisis de ADN que los gatos domésticos de Europa proceden de Egipto y Mesopotamia, no de los gatos salvajes europeos. Esos gatos domésticos llegaran aquí con los fenicios y griegos, pero *¿Antes de esos gatos que animal cazaba ratones?* Muchos dicen que la garduña, que era doméstica, por eso conservaron el nombre.



Talvez os furões (Mustela putorius furo).


----------



## J.S. (18 Jul 2011 às 21:00)

MSantos disse:


> Regra geral as introduções de especies, de fauna quer de flora, são nefastas  para as especies autóctones, pois muitas vezes estas não conseguem competir com as invasoras.
> 
> Em Portugal começa a ser preocupante a áreas de floresta constituidas por plantas infestantes penso que se devia tomar algumas medidas para controlar plantas como as acácias eos chorões da areia. Assim como moderar as exploração do eucalipto...



The fact is that introduced species rarely lead to extinctions and most of the ADD to biodiversity.
In California the number of species (plants and animals) have doubled or more.
Same is true for New Zealand (postchild): 2065 "native" species and 2069 immigrants with extinction the grand total of 4 species. These are scientific facts. These facts are undisputed BTW.

The unscientific rumble of local species that cannot adapt to newcomers has been propgated so many times that people just believe this is true. 

The basis for this antipathy towars newcomers is not scientific, it is the preference of some people who think what nature should and should not look like. In fact it is very, very similar to what we see inculture: if things go wrong we blame it on human immigrants. Time and time again, without proof but no more than examples that should prove somehting even if science shows in these cases as well that newcomers have little to do with the problem...

Many ecologist have great great troubles with simple accepting change brought on by humans and in their view this MUST be bad. Even when to their own standards, it is "good". For instance research in Costa Rica where introduced trees assemblages indeed are MORE biodiverse (also with native animals) than any undisturbed native forests...This was a fact, but could not be published simply because the ecologist did not like this outcome and said:
"It is difficult to make lemonade out of these lemons". Which was not an objective but rather their subjective view. Like the Church having problem with Galileo showing us that the Earth revolved around the SUn, they could not accept it.

Ecology, in my view, is an ideology rather than a science field and this is noted by ecologists themselves. In the case of newcomer species ecologists and nature lovers ( I am certainly one myself, but I do nopt share those views) have a big problem in accepting them into the community...


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Jul 2011 às 09:44)

J.S. disse:


> The basis for this antipathy towars newcomers is not scientific, it is the preference of some people who think what nature should and should not look like.



For me nature should look like it was before humans started to change everything. I know it's not a scientific opinion, but it's mine. Sure, a Kangaroo could live in the fields of Alentejo without any problem, but why should he???


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2011 às 22:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> Talvez os furões (Mustela putorius furo).



En España dicen que era la garduña (foinha), por eso se conserva el nombre de "garduña" al igual que "perro" (cao), nombres ibéricos, preceltas y prerromanos, por eso se conservaron esas palabras, porque eran animales domésticos y comunes.


----------



## J.S. (21 Jul 2011 às 11:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> For me nature should look like it was before humans started to change everything. I know it's not a scientific opinion, but it's mine. Sure, a Kangaroo could live in the fields of Alentejo without any problem, but why should he???



Why should it not? I find that irrational for there is no nature not influenced by humans and by all means man are part of nature, not to be seperated from it. it is not too different form why negroes should or should not live in The Netherlands or any other part? 

This is btw sidestepping the discussion. If kangeroos live in Alentejo and do not cause exctinctions, than the bidoiversity has risen by one species and not declined like it is portrayed by ecologists. Teh facts are that on continents very little if any species die because of introductions. So the kangaroo in your example changes things, like so many things change on this Earth. If you want a planet that stays the same, this is the wrong one.
Humans are simply another factor, one you very clearly cannot neglect at all.

Finally: like with humans my personal problem is ethics, in which the "undesirable" element is rendered "unwanted", "not in its place", "harmfull" or whatever and then chopped down (trees) or shot down. In essence: killed. I think this is an ethical question and I personally dislike it as mcuh as xenophobia in the culture sense.


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2011 às 12:10)

J.S. disse:


> Why should it not? I find that irrational for there is no nature not influenced by humans and by all means man are part of nature, not to be seperated from it. it is not too different form why negroes should or should not live in The Netherlands or any other part?
> 
> This is btw sidestepping the discussion. If kangeroos live in Alentejo and do not cause exctinctions, than the bidoiversity has risen by one species and not declined like it is portrayed by ecologists. Teh facts are that on continents very little if any species die because of introductions. So the kangaroo in your example changes things, like so many things change on this Earth. If you want a planet that stays the same, this is the wrong one.
> Humans are simply another factor, one you very clearly cannot neglect at all.
> ...



I share the same opinion as you.
Here in Portugal we have a lot of exotic birds that were introduced and caused no harm to the "typical" fauna.

Although in some cases the introduction of exotic species can be extremely bad to the local ecosystem ...that is the case of Acacia mimosa in some Mediterranean countries or snakes in some islands where the fauna had evolved with no contact with those animals.
The same happens with viruses and bacteria that are introduced in places where the locals haven´t developed any imunity to them.

But in the vast majority of cases, the mixigenation of species isn´t harmful, one reason is that with time and tectonics it would happens by itself...humans are only speeding up the process.


----------



## J.S. (21 Jul 2011 às 18:45)

Yes, the problem is that ecologists (not all, fortunately) are so caught up in this that heir science has become and ideology. They take examples as facts and than overgeneralise. On Islands extinctions have indead happened like the brown tree snake on Guam. On continents it has not.

Moreover, newcomers havebeen blamed and continue to be blamed for extinctions even when the record shows this simply is not the case. Like Mustela vison (American mink) that is blamed for the loss of the European mink. It has been researched and it is simply not true. The European mink was already lost in 99% of the territory before the American established itself. This loss is stil continuing in places where there are no American minks to be found. Yet, it is still propagated as a fact by ecologistst. And the only good American mink is a dead one. I have discussed this with them on so many occasions, but what I get back most are rhethorics. Like "oke, but it is habitat falsification"?? Oke: are immigrant people falsifying our culture and is it a good goal to try to eradicate all foreign influences in our culture, because some people think that our culture in 1850 was somehow better than the current one? At what price. Same in nature: we cannot go back and there is no need to. The American mink simply has taken the free space left by the European one and now hunts the same prey. No problem. Moreover: it is the only species that also hunts the rat that is very abundant because of lack of otters and European minks..

I think that basically the problem is the difficulty of humans (some) to accept change. That we have said all the time that changes by man are per definition wrong in nature, that we are to balme, that we are guilty of somehting. We are not. We are what we are. We are the dinosaurs of our age changing everything and we are the strongest. There is nothing wrong with that, it is a fact. And by yelling it is "bad" etc you don't get an inch further to your goal. You need to argue why it is bad and why you are right and support it with evidence.

The evidence however is sobering for those who want to go back in time when it comes to nature: newcomers do not lead to extinctions on continents. You know what does: habitat loss, hunting and other things by one species...it is us. But as in culture, that is somehting we do not like to hear and it is easier to blame creatures that are defenseless. Most of all if you think that they do not belong somewhere because of their origins...Scary thoughts I have heard before and lead deaths among humans not too long ago....








stormy disse:


> I share the same opinion as you.
> Here in Portugal we have a lot of exotic birds that were introduced and caused no harm to the "typical" fauna.
> 
> Although in some cases the introduction of exotic species can be extremely bad to the local ecosystem ...that is the case of Acacia mimosa in some Mediterranean countries or snakes in some islands where the fauna had evolved with no contact with those animals.
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Ago 2011 às 21:50)

Andava eu a semear bolotas de carvalho na serra de Sintra (pois é, já há carvalho cheios de bolotas maduras por aí, azinheiras e sobreiros nem por isso, será que apenas produzem bolotas um pouco mais tarde, lá para Outubro?), quando reparei que vários topos da serra, onde por alguma razão não existem pinheiros nem eucaliptos, estão completamente cobertos por carvalho cerquinho (_Quercus faginea_).

Esta árvore tem a característica de formar um género de arbusto, com vários ramos a espalharem-se na horizontal ocupando áreas muito grandes antes de começar a crescer na vertical. Pois bem, aqueles topos da serra de Sintra estão completamente cobertos dessa espécie, apesar de ao longe, parecem arbustos ou ervas.  






Esta imagem é de Montejunto (onde foram feitas reflorestações com c. cerquinho, mas a ideia é mais ou menos a mesma. O que está a verde é praticamente só carvalhos cerquinho com poucos centímetros de altura, mas espalhados horizontalmente e muitos deles já com bolotas enormes. 

Será que também foram semeados na serra de Sintra? Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre esta árvore e a maneira como cresce (nunca vi mais nenhuma quercus criar este tipo de formação)?


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Ago 2011 às 21:56)

> O facto das suas bolotas amadurecerem antes das da azinheiras, torna-o muito importante como fonte de alimento nas explorações de porco de montanheira.



Pelos vistos é normal os carvalhos cerquinho terem bolotas maduras antes das azinheiras (suponho que dos sobreiros também).

Já agora, quem é que me explica uma forma fácil de distinguir o carvalho roble do negral? Andei a semear várias bolotas mas não consigo perceber de qual das duas espécie


----------



## Lisboa001 (11 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

Seattle92 disse:


> De resto da familia _Mustelidae _ainda temos em Portugal:
> 
> Arminho (_Mustela erminea_)
> 
> ...



Existe arminhos em portugal? e vison americano tambem?


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Existe arminhos em portugal? e vison americano tambem?



En la provincia de Orense, al Sur de Galicia había las mayores granjas de visones de España, no se el motivo pero asi era. 

Unos "ecologistas libertarios" soltaron por la noche a los animales, la mayoría murieron pero algunos sobrevivieron y ya colonizaran casi toda la provincia. Es bien posible que pasaran a Portugal.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2011 às 00:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pelos vistos é normal os carvalhos cerquinho terem bolotas maduras antes das azinheiras (suponho que dos sobreiros também).
> 
> Já agora, quem é que me explica uma forma fácil de distinguir o carvalho roble do negral? Andei a semear várias bolotas mas não consigo perceber de qual das duas espécie



O carvalho negral tem a folha mais coriácea, de um verde mais escuro, de maior tamanho e as reentrâncias são mais pronunciadas.

O roble é muito raro em Sintra, só vi alguns exemplares de bom tamanho na Pena, já o negral é um pouco mais frequente (cresce um núcleo interessante na Peninha). 

Carvalho-negral:

http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Carvalho-roble:

http://www.google.pt/search?q=querc...sa=N&tab=wi&oq=quercus+robur&aq=f&aqi=g9&aql=




Seattle92 disse:


> Andava eu a semear bolotas de carvalho na serra de Sintra (pois é, já há carvalho cheios de bolotas maduras por aí, azinheiras e sobreiros nem por isso, será que apenas produzem bolotas um pouco mais tarde, lá para Outubro?), quando reparei que vários topos da serra, onde por alguma razão não existem pinheiros nem eucaliptos, estão completamente cobertos por carvalho cerquinho (_Quercus faginea_).
> 
> Esta árvore tem a característica de formar um género de arbusto, com vários ramos a espalharem-se na horizontal ocupando áreas muito grandes antes de começar a crescer na vertical. Pois bem, aqueles topos da serra de Sintra estão completamente cobertos dessa espécie, apesar de ao longe, parecem arbustos ou ervas.
> 
> ...



Segundo o meu conhecimento, existem pelo menos, mais 2 espécies de carvalho que formam esse tipo de mancha vegetal: carrasco ( Quercus coccifera) e o carvalho-português ( Quercus lusitanica).

São espécies bem representadas em Sintra, em especial a primeira.
Existe um carrascal exemplar, perto do Castelo dos Mouros, nas vertentes mais soalheiras e curiosamente na vertente sombria, cresce uma floresta com características de laurissilva (a mais setentrional, no continente europeu, que conheço).


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2011 às 01:00)

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/sociedad/2009/05/12/0003_7711148.htm

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/sociedad/2011/02/15/0003_201102G15P33991.htm

UN VIDEO DEL VISÓN AMERICANO EN GALICIA.

http://www.galiciaparaelmundo.com/blog/?page_id=51&recurso_id=2943

VIDEOAFICIONADO GRABANDO VISONES AMERICANOS EN LA PROVINCIA DE PONTEVEDRA (SUR DE GALICIA).


----------



## Lisboa001 (14 Ago 2011 às 14:13)

duero disse:


> En la provincia de Orense, al Sur de Galicia había las mayores granjas de visones de España, no se el motivo pero asi era.
> 
> Unos "ecologistas libertarios" soltaron por la noche a los animales, la mayoría murieron pero algunos sobrevivieron y ya colonizaran casi toda la provincia. Es bien posible que pasaran a Portugal.



Isso seria bom... vison em portugal, já agora, sabes se a populção está a aumentar?


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2011 às 16:04)

Ya están en toda Galicia. 

Se trata del visón americano, no del europeo.


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2011 às 21:46)

Ontem num texto de século XVIII encontrei uma referência muita interessante. Referia a cultura de *castanheiros* na serra de Cacela. Ora o que é estranho é que nessa serra, actualmente, nunca vi um único castanheiro! Também, ao que parece, o lobo foi muito abundante. Não me admira, conheço pessoas que ainda se recordam da presença do lobo nas serranias do Caldeirão. Parece que a castanha era uma das principais produções da serra.

Local em causa:

Cacela situa-se a meia distância entre a foz do Guadiana e Tavira. Foi concelho até à fundação de Vila Real de Santo António, no final do século XVIII.

A serra de Cacela compreendia uma extensão da serra do Caldeirão que se estendia ao longo dos limites da actual freguesia de Cacela, e também ocupava parte das actuais freguesias de Odeleite, Azinhal, ou provavelmente, parte do actual concelho de Tavira e Alcoutim. 

A serra de Cacela situa-se num local de transição entre as elevações da serra de Tavira (cujo ponto mais alto atinge os 541 metros de altitude) e o Baixo Guadiana. Na zona noroeste, a precipitação média anual ultrapassa os 800 mm/ano. A precipitação desce então em direcção ao vale do Guadiana e ao litoral, onde é inferior a 500 mm/ano nalguns locais. 

A vegetação natural foi completamente dizimada pela actividade humana. Restam apenas alguns bosquetes de azinheiroa e de sobreiro, em áreas isoladas, inacessíveis, algo degradados. O lobo extinguiu-se há décadas, e o lince-ibérico, provavelmente, extinguiu-se algures nos últimos vinte anos.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Ago 2011 às 18:35)

^^

Reparei em bastantes plantações de pinheiro manso quando passei por essa zona este mês.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Ago 2011 às 18:36)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Isso seria bom... vison em portugal, já agora, sabes se a populção está a aumentar?



Bom? Uma espécie exotica que prejudica espécies autóctones já de si em perigo


----------



## Lisboa001 (15 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bom? Uma espécie exotica que prejudica espécies autóctones já de si em perigo



lol, tens razão... como está a população, a aumentar?


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

Esta a aumentar e ja esta en Portugal.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Ago 2011 às 19:20)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pelos vistos é normal os carvalhos cerquinho terem bolotas maduras antes das azinheiras (suponho que dos sobreiros também).
> 
> Já agora, quem é que me explica uma forma fácil de distinguir o carvalho roble do negral? Andei a semear várias bolotas mas não consigo perceber de qual das duas espécie



Em resposta à minha pergunta:

http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/2007/09/como-distinguir-os-carvalhos-entre-si.html
http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/2007/10/como-distinguir-as-bolotas-de-alguns.html

Andei a semear carvalhos robre. Os negrais têm "pelos" na parte inferior da folha.



> O carvalho-negral (Quercus pyrenaica Willd.) possui uma folha que se destaca por ser densamente aveludada na página inferior, o que resulta da presença de numerosos filamentos moles que lhe conferem uma textura lanosa (perceptível com o passar dos dedos). Esta característica torna quase impossível confundi-lo com os outros carvalhos presentes na paisagem portuguesa.


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2011 às 16:51)

Sim, essa é uma das características que distingue o negral dos outros.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2011 às 17:18)

belem disse:


> Sim, essa é uma das características que distingue o negral dos outros.



Outra das principais diferenças entre o Roble e o Negral é o facto de o Negral ser uma espécie marcescente e o Roble ser caduca


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Ago 2011 às 09:43)

Então e quem é de Lisboa, conhece algum bom exemplar de carvalho negral? Por exemplo em Monsanto só encontro robles...


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2011 às 15:04)

Seattle92 disse:


> Então e quem é de Lisboa, conhece algum bom exemplar de carvalho negral? Por exemplo em Monsanto só encontro robles...



Na Mata do Estádio Nacional também há alguns Robles e Cerquinhos, acho que não há por estes lados Carvalhos Negrais, pelo menos eu ainda não descobri nenhum.


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2011 às 18:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> Então e quem é de Lisboa, conhece algum bom exemplar de carvalho negral? Por exemplo em Monsanto só encontro robles...



No Keil do Amaral ( Monsanto) e zonas circundantes,  encontra-se uma boa diversidade de espécies de carvalhos, com especial representação do carvalho-cerquinho.

Relativamente ao negral, o mais perto que conheço é na Serra de Sintra, mas vou andar mais atento e pode ser que encontre algum, aqui mais próximo.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

Boas.

Já que andamos numa de carvalho, que por sinal é a família de árvores que mais adoro, será que ninguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar negrais em Viseu? Os do Aquilino Ribeiro, o parque perto do Liceu, não serão?


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 03:01)

Pedro disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Já que andamos numa de carvalho, que por sinal é a família de árvores que mais adoro, será que ninguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar negrais em Viseu? Os do Aquilino Ribeiro, o parque perto do Liceu, não serão?



Na mesmo na cidade de Viseu não sei, mas nas Serras em redor há muitos Negrais e Robles

Podes tu próprio tentar identificar esses, apanha uma folha se tiver uma certa pilosidade na parte inferior da folha é um Negral se a folha for lisa provavelmente é um Roble. Podes também reparar na dimensão, os Robles normalmente tornam-se árvores maiores do que os Negrais, se encontrares um carvalho muito grande é muito provavelmente um Roble.

Agora quando chegar ao Outono vais reparar que os Robles perdem as suas folhas muito mais cedo que os Negrais, estes conservam as folhas secas agarradas aos ramos quase até a primavera

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2011 às 14:17)

MSantos disse:


> Na mesmo na cidade de Viseu não sei, mas nas Serras em redor há muitos Negrais e Robles
> 
> Podes tu próprio tentar identificar esses, apanha uma folha se tiver uma certa pilosidade na parte inferior da folha é um Negral se a folha for lisa provavelmente é um Roble. Podes também reparar na dimensão, os Robles normalmente tornam-se árvores maiores do que os Negrais, se encontrares um carvalho muito grande é muito provavelmente um Roble.
> 
> ...



Obrigado MSantos. O local com mais negrais que eu já visitei foi a Sierra de Peña de Francia, em España. É preciso saber que mal conheço o meu próprio país, com muita pena minha...


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Ago 2011 às 16:41)

^^

A próxima vez que lá fores traz umas cabras montês, que elas sozinhas nunca mais chegam a Portugal


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 17:25)

Pedro disse:


> Obrigado MSantos. O local com mais negrais que eu já visitei foi a Sierra de Peña de Francia, em España. É preciso saber que mal conheço o meu próprio país, com muita pena minha...



Se alguma vez fores para os lados de Bragança vai dar uma volta à Serra da Nogueira, existe lá uma dos maiores carvalhais contínuos de carvalho Negral que existem, é muito bonito


----------



## Brigantia (31 Ago 2011 às 08:33)

> *Abutre 'aterra' ao lado de devotos em Bragança*
> Um abutre, também conhecido por grifo, ‘aterrou’ a meio da tarde de segunda-feira junto a um grupo de devotos da Senhora da Serra, em Bragança, que começam a instalar-se no santuário da Serra da Nogueira para a tradicional novena no início de Setembro.
> 
> 
> ...


© Correio da Manhã


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Ago 2011 às 09:59)

> O grifo, uma ave pouco usual nesta zona da Terra Fria Transmontana, pousou junto a um grupo de idosos e ali ficou imóvel



Estava à espera que algum batesse as botas


----------



## Lisboa001 (7 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Estava à espera que algum batesse as botas



ahahahah


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Seattle92 disse:


> Então e quem é de Lisboa, conhece algum bom exemplar de carvalho negral? Por exemplo em Monsanto só encontro robles...



A Matinha de Queluz tem uma placa na entrada onde refere a flora existente e nesse texto indicam o Carvalho negral. Seja como for nunca vi lá nenhum. Aliás é dificil ver ali qualquer coisa que não sejam sobreiros, deve ser o sitio no mundo com uma maior concentração de sobreiros por metro quadrado


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2011 às 12:35)

Esta manhã pousou aqui em casa esta borboleta (papilio machaon).





Parecia cansada e deixou-se apanhar facilmente. Tinha um pouco mais de 9cm de envergadura.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2011 às 19:57)

Bonita borboleta *Dan*, penso que o nome comum dessa espécie é "Borboleta cauda de Andorinha" já vi algumas dessas por aqui são das maiores borboletas que já vi nos nossos campos e jardins


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2011 às 20:16)

*Manifestação em defesa da Lagoa das Furnas*

Uma manifestação em defesa da Lagoa das Furnas, um dos “ex-libris” de S.Miguel, nos Açores, juntou dezenas de pessoas no local, embora na rede social Facebook, onde foi lançada a iniciativa, estivessem confirmadas mais de 7.500 presenças. Sob o lema “A Lagoa das Furnas está a morrer e ninguém faz nada”, a manifestação foi convocada na sequência do agravamento do estado das águas daquela lagoa (uma coloração amarelada e mau cheiro) em cujas margens se cozinha o famoso ‘Cozido das Furnas’.
“Às vezes está mais amarela, outras menos”, constatou aos jornalistas Berta Maria, residente nas Furnas, alertando para a eventualidade de a lagoa "se transformar num pântano e nunca mais ser um cartaz turístico". Daniel, que usava uma camisola verde correspondendo ao apelo da organização do evento, admitiu estar à espera de “muitas mais pessoas” na iniciativa, mas sublinhou que “são muitos aqueles que estão solidários e aderiram ao evento na rede social”. “Estou a estudar fora, mas sempre que venho cá de férias a lagoa está pior todas as vezes, mas atualmente muito mais”, lamentou.
Mais ao lado, Teófilo Braga, do movimento SOS Lagoas, criado em dezembro de 1992, afirmou: “As pessoas estão habituadas à água transparente, mas quando chegam às Furnas veem as águas amareladas ou esverdeadas e o mesmo se passa na outra lagoa, a das Sete Cidades”, também em S.Miguel. “Desde 1983, data em que saíram os primeiros estudos sobre a eutrofização das lagoas e até hoje poderia ter sido feito muito mais do que está implantado no terreno”, apontou aos jornalistas.
Miguel Bettencourt, promotor da iniciativa, justificou "não estar à espera das 7.500 pessoas que confirmaram a presença no Facebook", porque "muitas não podiam estar presentes, mas estão preocupadas com a Lagoa das Furnas". "Viu-se o impacto que o movimento teve para salvar a nossa Lagoa das Furnas, independentemente de cores partidárias, de individualidades, da empresa A, B ou C", disse aos jornalistas, reiterando que o objetivo do movimento é "alertar ainda mais a sociedade" para uma atenção redobrada à Lagoa "exigindo ainda mais e melhor".
O Governo dos Açores já assegurou que a Lagoa “não é um caso perdido” e que a situação “não é irreversível”, tendo o secretário regional do Ambiente explicado que a coloração amarela da água da lagoa foi originada por uma “grande densidade de cinobactérias”, na sequência de muitos dias seguidos de elevadas temperaturas, pouco vento e nenhuma chuva. Hoje, o executivo regional “lançou uma campanha de voluntariado para florestação das terras altas” mas segundo a presidente do conselho de administração da SPRAçores (Sociedade de Promoção da Gestão Ambiental), Hélia Palha, "foi pouca a adesão à iniciativa".
Hélia Palha disse que a iniciativa, que incluiu ainda uma tenda com informação sobre a intervenção no ecossistema em causa, "não se tratou de uma contra manifestação", frisando que "é salutar que a população se preocupe com a lagoa".

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Set 2011 às 18:13)

> *Fluviário de Mora vai tentar reprodução em cativeiro do saramugo
> *28.09.2011
> Ricardo Garcia
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1514143

Falo sempre tão mal do ICNB, mas fica aqui uma boa notícia e uma boa iniciativa deles. 


Quer dizer, não sei de quem foi a iniciativa, pode ter sido o Fluviário de Mora a bater com a cabeça na parede até finalmente o ICNB aceitar a parceria


----------



## belem (4 Out 2011 às 14:05)

Novo projecto da WWF sobre a maior mancha de sobreiro do mundo e o maior aquífero da Europa:

http://www.agroportal.pt/x/agronoticias/2011/09/30a.htm


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2011 às 14:29)

Sobre o saramugo. 

Em criança vi imensos nas ribeiras do sotavento, mas havia um grande problema. 

Como se sabe, as ribeiras algarvias não conseguem manter o seu caudal durante o período seco, entre o final de Maio e o início de Outubro. Algumas conseguem, mas apenas nas áreas mais altas do Caldeirão, perto das fontes. 

Mas na maior parte do percurso não há manutenção do caudal, ficam então os pegos, áreas mais profundas das ribeiras que conservam a água durante todo o ano, uma espécie de poças, rodeadas de vegetação ripícola, que previne a evaporação.

Ora nas últimas décadas os habitantes da serra encheram os pegos de motores de rega, e a maioria, no final de Junho, já estão esgotados, sem água. Esses motores deveriam ser proibidos, mas não são. Assim, cágados, saramugos e anfíbios, tudo morre 

Outra problema é a extração ilegal de inertes, ao qual as autoridades fecham os olhos.

Por isso o saramugo está tão ameaçado, não é só pelas barragens, mas também pela destruição do habitat feita pelos motores de rega e pelas empresas ligadas ao sector da construção civil.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Out 2011 às 19:20)

Depois de muito procurar, lá encontrei um negral em Lisboa, no parque de Monsanto.

Realmente quando tocamos numa folha é impossível confundir com o roble. A folha dum negral parece de veludo.

O pior disto tudo é que o carvalho não tinha bolotas nenhumas nem penduradas nem no chão à volta. Assim vai ser difícil semear um


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Out 2011 às 13:41)

> *Abutre-preto recomeçou a reproduzir-se em Portugal 40 anos depois*
> 31.10.2011
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1518978


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2011 às 21:15)

Reprodução de bisonte europeu em Portugal:

http://www.tovieira.com/keyword/bisonte/1/360715937_6T6ct#360715937_6T6ct

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/fernandorodrigues/4365244

E ainda por provar a sua existência em Portugal durante o passado, embora as probabilidades sejam grandes (de que realmente tenha existido no Norte do nosso país).


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2011 às 10:00)

^^

O pessoal de Foz Coa não os desenhou nas pedras?


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2011 às 13:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> O pessoal de Foz Coa não os desenhou nas pedras?



Em termos de bovinos, só vi lá auroques.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Deixo-vos aqui estas imagens de espécies com as quais me deparei num passeio no Gerês, no dia 28 de outubro.

No caminho entre a barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, estes animais estavam a deleitar-se com o sol outonal ao fim da tarde.
Dúvidas: 
 - que espécie de rã é esta? Será uma rela? Tem apenas cerca de 1 cm de comprimento;
 - Que espécie de víbora é esta? Será uma víbora (de seoane)? Aparentemente é um juvenil e com cerca de 30 cm de comprimento.

O tritão é juvenil; a mão é do meu filho de 5 anos... E sim, ficou bem e "vivinho da silva"
Este meu filho é _especialista_ em apanhar lagartixas, aranhas, centopeias, gafanhotos, caracóis, rãs (que colecciona, ora numa espécie de aquário ora numa pequena piscina tomando banho com elas - no verão!), formigas, escaravelhos, lagartas, minhocas, etc., etc.. Já o mais novo vai no mesmo caminho


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2011 às 15:19)

*Campanha SOS Cagarro já salvou duas mil aves marinhas em apenas 15 dias*




A campanha SOS Cagarro, que decorre todos os anos nos Açores nesta época para ajudar os juvenis que saem dos ninhos pela primeira vez, já permitiu salvar cerca de 2000 aves marinhas desta espécie em apenas 15 dias.
O arquipélago dos Açores acolhe nesta altura do ano cerca de 60 por cento da população mundial de cagarros (Calonectris diomedea borealis), que nidificam nas zonas costeiras, mas muitos indivíduos desta espécie morrem nos primeiros meses de vida vítimas de gatos e ratos, mas também atropelados nas estradas, onde caem depois de serem encadeados pela iluminação pública e pelos faróis das viaturas. O período mais complicado ocorre entre 15 de outubro e 15 de novembro, altura em que as aves mais novas saem pela primeira vez dos ninhos, o que levou o executivo regional a promover todos os anos a campanha SOS Cagarro.
"Se não existisse esta campanha, segundo os cientistas, a população de cagarros nos Açores estaria condenada dentro de 30 a 40 anos", afirmou Frederico Cardigos, diretor regional dos Assuntos do Mar, frisando que o papel desempenhado pelas pessoas envolvidas nesta iniciativa "é absolutamente essencial para a sobrevivência desta espécie". A campanha arrancou há 20 anos na ilha do Corvo, a mais pequena dos Açores, quando a autarquia local, por sugestão do investigador Luís Monteiro, do Departamento de Oceanografia e Pescas da Universidade dos Açores, decidiu apagar as luzes da iluminação pública para evitar encadear os jovens cagarros na primeira saída dos ninhos.
Esta decisão acabou por ser replicada nos anos seguintes por dezenas de organismos e instituições públicas e privadas, que decidiram reduzir a iluminação, transformando-se numa das mais emblemáticas atividades ambientais dos Açores e também uma das mais participadas pela população.

António Gil

Fonte: RTP/Antena 1 Açores


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui estas imagens de espécies com as quais me deparei num passeio no Gerês, no dia 28 de outubro.
> 
> - Que espécie de víbora é esta? Será uma víbora (de seoane)? Aparentemente é um juvenil e com cerca de 30 cm de comprimento.



Boas fotos, belo dia 

Penso que não se trata de uma víbora, pois as duas espécies existentes em PT apresentam a pupila em forma de fenda vertical, não sendo este caso.

Não sendo perito no assunto, parece ser uma Cobra-de-água-viperina (Natrix maura).


----------



## trepkos (10 Nov 2011 às 00:16)

Sai esta noite para 'caçar' Salamandras, visto o tempo estar perfeito para a visualização destes bonitos animais, desloquei-me então até à aldeia do Cortiço, onde durante estas noites se podem ver bastantes destes animais e eis que vi vinte! Aqui ficam algumas fotos:

Salamandras do fogo:













Salamandra de costas salientes ou Salamandra dos Poços, o exemplar mais raro de ver:


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2011 às 12:46)

> *Rinoceronte negro da África ocidental está oficialmente extinto*
> 11.11.2011
> 
> 
> ...


Público


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

> *Garranos fechados na escola primária de Ponte de Lima poderão ser abatidos*
> 21.11.2011 - 20:24 Por Lusa
> 
> A Junta de Freguesia de Labruja, Ponte de Lima, admite pedir às autoridades de veterinária o abate dos quatro cavalos garranos que desde sábado estão fechados no recreio da antiga escola da aldeia e cujos proprietários são desconhecidos.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/garrano...de-ponte-de-lima-poderao-ser-abatidos-1521941


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2011 às 00:14)

Garranos, mais perto da sua forma primitiva e original.
Mas ainda em fase de melhoramento.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Jan 2012 às 18:40)

Encontrei uma espécie nova de mamífero que possivelmente existe em Portugal, mas que não encontro nenhuma informação. Estou a falar do Lirão Cinzento.











Já encontrei indicações que na Galiza são comuns e a sua distribuição estende-se até Portugal, mas também já li o contrário.
http://www.marm.es/es/biodiversidad/temas/inventarios-nacionales/96_roden_tcm7-22066.pdf










Provas que a espécie existe por cá, ainda não as vi, encontrei um estudo feito no Gerês nos anos 90 em que levantam a possibilidade de existir mas não encontraram provas.
http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j...1vCfAQ&usg=AFQjCNHbI4XUAU_zR3WLTzH1FuAlneTw-Q

Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre este animal? Existe por cá ou não? E na Galiza, é comum? Estará em expansão?


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Jan 2012 às 18:48)

É um bicho engraçado, está entre o rato e o esquilo. Não sei porque razão não andará por cá.


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2012 às 19:59)

http://pixdaus.com/pics/1263231436NmQhfPD.jpg

Garrano negro.
Testes genéticos em ossos de cavalos selvagens ibéricos, revelaram que na P. Ibérica, além de terem existido cavalos selvagens baios, também existiram cavalos selvagens negros.

Quanto ao leirão-cinzento, o que é preciso é mais e concertado trabalho de campo, pois quase certamente existe no Gerês.
O último estudo que vi, feito no Gerês, confirmava isso mesmo.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Jan 2012 às 10:03)

No estudo que está no link do meu post usaram a análise de excrementos de genetas e outros pequenos carnívoros. Mas já foi feito há quase 20 anos.

Engraçado que nem sequer encontraram amostras de esquilos e já se sabe que há 20 anos essa espécie já havia no Gerês em boa quantidade.

Dito isto, não é por não terem encontrado evidências nessa altura que vamos assumir que não existem lirões cinzentos em Portugal.

Estou mais céptico porque em nenhum outro sitio encontrei qualquer evidência. Felizmente já existem bastantes equipas e investigadores no Gerês e Montesinho que usam armadilhas fotográfica (muitas até tenho mostrado aqui no fórum: vertnatureza.pt, faunaiberica.pt,...) e a verdade é que nunca vi nenhuma indicação que esse animal existisse por aqui.

Mesmo em termos da Galiza, apenas no mapa da wikipedia indicam essa distribuição tão grande e encostada a Portugal, todos os restantes mapas que vi, mostram a distribuição da espécie bem mais a norte, apenas na faixa que vai da cordilheira Cantábrica até aos Pirenéus.

É possível que exista, mas não estou muito convencido.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2012 às 13:29)

Na minha opinião, não existem, bastantes equipas, nem investigadores no Gerês ou em Montesinho, quem nos dera que assim fosse.

O faunaiberica, por exemplo, é apenas gerido por um investigador.
Sim, apenas um!

A cordilheira cantábrica tem prolongamento até ao Parque Natural de Montesinho e até ao Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês.
Não há qualquer justificação fitoclimática, para o lirão-cinzento, especificamente, não existir por cá, a ser um facto a sua ausência ( que duvido, assim como os investigadores, que fizeram a investigação de campo no Gerês), deverá ser por outras razões.

Além de que, este tipo de espécies, exigem trabalho de campo muito específico e um certo tipo de armadilhagem. Andar atrás de excrementos de pequenos carnívoros, numa zona de floresta densa, é quase como achar a agulha num palheiro a não ser que já conheçamos os hábitos dos animais residentes, na zona. Mas nem sequer era este o caso.

A minha opinião é a mesma dos investigadores que tiveram no local e atenção que estes mais provavelmente, não se basearam nesse mapa que mostra o lirão, presente até à fronteira.


----------



## duero (12 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

belem disse:


> http://pixdaus.com/pics/1263231436NmQhfPD.jpg
> 
> Garrano negro.
> Testes genéticos em ossos de cavalos selvagens ibéricos, revelaram que na P. Ibérica, além de terem existido cavalos selvagens baios, também existiram cavalos selvagens negros.
> ...




No me extraña. 

En España existen dos razas de caballos muy antiguas, en el Norte país. Muy diferentes de los caballos andaluces, y en ambos casos el único color que tienen es el negro.
Una de las razas se le admite una "estrella" blanca en la frente.

CABALLO ASTURCÓN (montañas de ASTURIAS). Ya hablaban de él los romanos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asturcón_(caballo)

CABALLO DE LOSA, o CABALLO LOSINO. (Castilla Vieja, el lugar donde se originó Castilla, la actual provincia de BURGOS). Únicamente hay un grupo de unos 150 caballos.

http://www.caballolosino.es/


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2012 às 14:07)

Garrano, Losino, Asturcón, Jaca, Caballo Gallego, Potoka, entre outros, são exemplos de raças muito primitivas ibéricas, desde o Noroeste até ao Nordeste. A reconstrução, do cavalo selvagem ibérico local, é perfeitamente possível, bastando realizar um bom trabalho de selecção genotípica e fenotípica.

E atenção, que relativamente ao estudo de que falei, apenas foram analizados os ossos de cavalos selvagens ibéricos de uma região ( na Cantábria). 
Claro que em outras regiões, podem ter havido cavalos com pelagens diferentes em proporções distintas. Uma das que provavelmente, pode ter existido também, foi a «Appaloosa» ou «Leopard spotted coat»! Sim, esta pelagem foi confirmada através de testes genéticos e assim confirma a veracidade de algumas pinturas rupestres em França.
A possibilidade de terem existido cavalos assim também na P. Ibérica, prende-se com facto de algumas raças de origem ibérica, terem mantido esse genótipo e fenótipo.
Esta pelagem, que parece doméstica à primeira vista, era mais útil nas fases glaciares do Pleistoceno. Boa parte do norte da Peninsula ( sobretudo nas montanhas) estava coberta por neve, durante uma boa parte do ano. Em alguns locais, até durante todo o ano.


----------



## godzila (12 Jan 2012 às 21:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui estas imagens de espécies com as quais me deparei num passeio no Gerês, no dia 28 de outubro.
> 
> No caminho entre a barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, estes animais estavam a deleitar-se com o sol outonal ao fim da tarde.
> Dúvidas:
> ...



Ora bem, deixo aqui a identificação dos animais fotografados.

*Tritão-de-ventre-laranja *(Triturus boscai)
*sapo-comum *(Bufo bufo)
*Gafanhoto-de-asas-azuis *(Oedipoda caerulescens)
*Cobra-de-água-de-colar *(Natrix natrix)
espero ter ajudado


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Jan 2012 às 17:27)

> *Lontra saiu do mar e sentou-se numa esplanada da Foz do Porto*
> 24.01.2012
> 
> Uma lontra apareceu hoje, por volta das 12h30, numa praia da Foz, no Porto, deslocou-se até uma esplanada próxima e regressou pouco depois ao seu meio natural.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/lontra-saiu-do-mar-e-sentouse-numa-esplanada-da-foz-do-porto-1530496


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2012 às 16:04)

Um detalhe importante: não era uma lontra marinha, mas uma lontra com hábitos mais marinhos do que as outras. Não existem lontras marinhas em Portugal, penso eu...


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

Sim, as lontras andam pela foz do Douro mas não são marinhas. Aquela é que se afastou um bocado do rio, espero que tenha conseguido voltar.


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

DOCUMENTAL SOBRE EL LINCE IBÉRICO DE NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (en inglés).


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2012 às 14:16)

^^

Muito bom, que pena não haverem mais documentários sobre a fauna da Ibéria. Ou mesmo Europa no geral. Já não aguento mais documentários sobre leões no Serengueti 

No outro dia vi uma série tipo Wild Russia. Muito boa também.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2012 às 14:17)

*Golfinhos em Cacilhas.*





https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.320387204679313.99801.100001241098139&type=3

Ainda melhor é um dos comentários a estas fotos, segundo uma testemunha os golfinhos andavam pela zona da Expo. Muito dentro do estuário.

Era muito fixe que se fixasse uma colónia no estuário do Tejo


----------



## duero (7 Fev 2012 às 15:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Muito bom, que pena não haverem mais documentários sobre a fauna da Ibéria. Ou mesmo Europa no geral. *Já não aguento mais documentários sobre leões no Serengueti
> *
> No outro dia vi uma série tipo Wild Russia. Muito boa também.





Es verdad, yo también estoy cansado de los documentales de leones.

Ya se por donde va a escapar la cebra. Ya se que gacela va a ser cazada por el leopardo: veo 100 gacelas y ya se que gacela va a morir.

Por veces estoy por pensar que es una actuación de teatro, siempre el mismo león, la misma cebra, el mismo leopardo, la misma gacela, etc......

Y también fico cansado das imagenes dos ñus (os que parecen touros delgados), cuando estao a pasar o río onde fican os cocodrilos a espera de que os ñus crucen e podan cazar algunos. 

Eu por veces estou a pensar en que acontecería de fazer un ponte sobre o rio onde os ñus podan cruzar sen perigro. Estou a imaginar os cocodrilos no rio olhando para eles sen poder apanhar nenhumo. Ibamos reir.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Fev 2012 às 16:51)

Seattle92 disse:


> *Golfinhos em Cacilhas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é parque Expo, mas sim Cacilhas.

Já tinham sido vistos, mas fotos ainda não tinha apanhado.


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2012 às 16:57)

Será que a qualidade da agua do Tejo está tão melhor?
Ainda se vê muito esgoto...algum tratado, outro não...depois há o problema do rio Trancão, que drena uma area metropolitana enorme e recebe todo o tipo de porcarias..

O resultado de dezenas de anos de destruição do Estuário são as lamas toxicas que ainda estão nos sedimentos, a contaminação biológica dos sapais...a destruição das ostreiras que filtravam as aguas...

Ainda estamos a milhas de ter um Tejo saudavel..mas devagar devagarinho talvez se chegue lá.

O futuro deste pais depende da conservação dos recursos, temos muitos e bons recursos que precisam de ser revitalizados e muito bem geridos e cuidados.
Se um dia a nossa salvação for apenas o que temos, agradeceremos ás gerações anteriores por terem feito um esforço para anular os erros que foram cometidos.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2012 às 17:04)

Seattle92 disse:


> *Golfinhos em Cacilhas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Óptima noticia.
Existem fotografias mais esclarecedoras da presença dos golfinhos no Tejo, nesse mesmo álbum Golfinhos no Tejo da página Treino de Mar do facebook.

Alguns exemplos:











Há, inclusivé um vídeo:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=320390831345617


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2012 às 23:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Não é parque Expo, mas sim Cacilhas.
> 
> Já tinham sido vistos, mas fotos ainda não tinha apanhado.



Não percebeste o que escrevi.

A foto é em Cacilhas tal como escrevi logo no inicio, mas além disso há um comentário a dizer que eles tb foram vistos na zona da marina da Expo


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2012 às 23:43)

duero disse:


> Y también fico cansado das imagenes dos ñus (os que parecen touros delgados), cuando estao a pasar o río onde fican os cocodrilos a espera de que os ñus crucen e podan cazar algunos.



Sim, esse também é um clássico


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Fev 2012 às 13:44)

> *FAPAS tem terreno no vale do Côa*
> 
> A Conservação da Natureza é um dos objectivos da nossa associação. Acções concretas são a nossa contribuição para o futuro.
> 
> Assim, foi possível adquirir vários hectares de terreno agrícola abandonado no vale do Rio Côa, inserido na área de influência da área protegida denominada Faia Brava, a primeira não estatal no nosso país. A colaboração da associação ATN, detentora da maioria das terras da Faia Brava, foi essencial. Nos próximos anos procederemos em conjunto para recuperar as funções do ecossistema, favorecendo a flora e a fauna. Iniciamos já em Fevereiro com plantação de azinheiras. Contamos com voluntários para nos ajudar...


http://www.fapas.pt/nova/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=50

Boa iniciativa da FAPAS. Com a colaboração de diferentes organizações pode-se construir um bela reserva ecológica.


----------



## CptRena (5 Mar 2012 às 21:21)

Habitats do Buçaco foram exemplos estudados

Tese defendida na UA reforça valor natural da agricultura tradicional da zona Centro

O valor da agricultura tradicional para a conservação da biodiversidade na zona centro do País sai ainda mais reforçado após o estudo inovador de Milene Matos, apresentado na Universidade de Aveiro, no âmbito da sua tese de doutoramento. Para além disso, foi confirmado o elevado valor da Mata Nacional do Buçaco para a conservação da natureza, nomeadamente por estar na área de transição entre as duas grandes regiões climáticas: o Mediterrâneo, a sul do país, e o Atlântico, a norte.


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2012 às 00:30)




----------



## duero (7 Mar 2012 às 14:08)

belem disse:


>



Los agricultores e ganaderos iban ficar contentos con ese escenario. Apañaban con toda la cosecha agrícola.


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2012 às 21:09)

Este rasgo artístico de Mauricio Antón é uma reconstituição de como seriam algumas partes da Terra durante uma Idade do Gelo, no Pleistoceno.

Claro que durante esta fase, não havia agricultura ( pelo menos tanto quanto se conhece) e nem haviam condições para a praticar em ambiente de Tundra.

Mas, em espaços artificialmente vedados ( com instalações decentes) ou geograficamente bem isolados, poderia ser possível ver este cenário, em algum lugar da Terra, mesmo nos dias de hoje. 


Conheces o Pleistocene Park Reserve, na Siberia?


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2012 às 23:58)

*Mondego*


danpinheirowildlife

Um filme de Daniel Pinheiro - Projecto final de mestrado em Wildlife; Documentary Production da Universidade de Salford, Reino Unido. Documentário classificado com uma distinção. Filmado em Portugal durante Maio/Junho de 2011. Uma viagem pelo rio Mondego e a sua vida selvagem, das montanhas até ao oceano Atlântico.

*Sinopse* - Um rio aclamado por poetas e compositores, intimamente ligado à história de Portugal. Enquanto as suas águas se fundem com o mar, uma pequena fonte, escondida no alto da Serra da Estrela, continua a assegurar que o Mondego dá vida à sua grande variedade de habitats e de vida selvagem.

danielpinheiro.wildlifefilms@gmail.com


----------



## duero (17 Jun 2012 às 18:45)

DEMOSTRADO. LA PENÍNSULA FUÉ REFUGIO PARA LOS CABALLOS Y ACTUALMENTE TIENE LA MAYOR DIVERSIDAD GENÉTICA DE EUROPA.

http://dienekes.blogspot.com.es/2011/04/two-holocene-refugia-for-european.html


----------



## Lightning (9 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

Boa noite. 

Já há bastante tempo que ando para postar aqui uma dúvida que tenho, que também se pode dizer curiosidade, sobre uma espécie específica de aranha, penso que sobretudo noctívaga, que "habita" num prédio perto da casa de um amigo meu. 

A aranha fez teia entre aquelas caixas do gás e o prédio, e sai sobretudo à noite (saio todas as noites para aquela zona e todas as noites lá está ela à caça de alguma coisa que caia na teia, e quando costumo sair de dia, nunca a vejo cá fora). Tem um padrão desenhado na barriga que nos chamou a atenção. Embora de pequena dimensão (talvez uns 2 centímetros), e embora existam centenas de espécies de aranhas actualmente no nosso País, tenho curiosidade em saber, se possível, qual é a espécie a que pertence e o seu nome científico, isto é, se estiver identificada actualmente.

Não percebo nada de espécies de aranhas e até posso estar a falar de alguma bastante conhecida e não sei, mas de qualquer das formas gostaria, por mera curiosidade, saber mais sobre o animal, que me chamou a atenção e que todas as noites nos faz "companhia".

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos.


----------



## I_Pereira (10 Jul 2012 às 02:12)

Steatoda nobilis


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jul 2012 às 12:49)

O regresso dos bichos - SIC Notícias


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 12:58)

Brigantia disse:


> O regresso dos bichos - SIC Notícias



Muito obrigado. Andava a procurar esta reportagem desde que passou...


----------



## supercell (28 Jul 2012 às 14:42)

Obrigado por colocares aqui a reportagem, também andei à procura.  
Adoro estas reportagens e estes documentários feitos em Portugal.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2012 às 23:13)

« Novas células PSC, sigla de Polymer Solar Cell, que abrem caminho à utilização das janelas para produzir eletricidade, não usam a radiação visível para produzir energia elétrica mas sim os raios Infravermelhos, e destacam-se também por terem um baixo custo de produção.

Uma equipa de engenheiros do campus de Los Angeles da Universidade da Califórnia (UCLA) publicou na revista ACS Nano, os seus recentes avanços significativos na produção de células solares transparentes.

Os cientistas criaram um novo tipo de PSC (do inglês Polymer Solar Cells), usando uma espécie de plástico foto-ativo, que é quase 70% transparente a olho nu.

Liderados por Yang Yang e em colaboração com outros grupos de trabalho da UCLA, os investigadores do Nano Renewable Energy Center no California NanoSystems Institute recorreram a um polímero sensível aos raios de comprimento de onda próximo do dos infravermelhos (IV), que ao ser mais sensível aos IV e menos à luz visível, permite a captação da energia solar sem interferir na capacidade de ser atravessado pela luz visível, ou seja, de ser transparente.

A esta base de polímero, os cientistas aplicaram uma película transparente composta por uma mistura de nanofios de prata e partículas de dióxido de titânio, que funciona como elétrodo. O recurso a esta película permite substituir os elétrodos opacos que eram usados até à data nas células solares transparentes e que as tornavam menos translúcidas.



Por outro lado, a utilização deste elétrodo compósito permite também a produção de grandes quantidades destas células de forma económica.

As novas células solares transparentes têm uma eficiência máxima de 4% e abrem caminho a inovações tecnológicas como sejam a incorporação nos edifícios de janelas que produzem eletricidade, ou carregadores formados por células fotovoltaicas transparentes diretamente aplicáveis aos écrans de aparelhos eletrónicos portáteis.»




http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Noticias/N...inovadoras-celulas-solares-transparentes?bl=1


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2012 às 14:56)

belem disse:


> « Novas células PSC, sigla de Polymer Solar Cell, que abrem caminho à utilização das janelas para produzir eletricidade, não usam a radiação visível para produzir energia elétrica mas sim os raios Infravermelhos, e destacam-se também por terem um baixo custo de produção.
> 
> Uma equipa de engenheiros do campus de Los Angeles da Universidade da Califórnia (UCLA) publicou na revista ACS Nano, os seus recentes avanços significativos na produção de células solares transparentes.
> 
> ...



Para mí, la mejor arquitectura del mundo es la tradicional de cada zona, adobe (barro con paja), piedra, madera, etc..... 

Acontece que con la revolución industrial se han abandonado los estudios y potencialidades de este tipo de arquitectura, no obstante se ha demostrado que aplicando la tecnología y conocimientos actuales a estos materiales las viviendas son económicas y ambientalmente sostenibles.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Ago 2012 às 16:32)

> *Oito águias-pesqueiras já foram libertadas junto à albufeira de Alqueva*
> 06.08.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1557947


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2012 às 21:03)

duero disse:


> Para mí, la mejor arquitectura del mundo es la tradicional de cada zona, adobe (barro con paja), piedra, madera, etc.....
> 
> Acontece que con la revolución industrial se han abandonado los estudios y potencialidades de este tipo de arquitectura, no obstante se ha demostrado que aplicando la tecnología y conocimientos actuales a estos materiales las viviendas son económicas y ambientalmente sostenibles.



Sim, sem dúvida.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2012 às 17:35)

IV Congresso da Fauna Selvagem WAVES
Bragança · 28 e 29 de Setembro de 2012




> *IV Congresso de Fauna Selvagem*
> 10.08.2012
> 
> Realizar-se-á, nos dias 28 e 29 de Setembro, o IV Congresso de Fauna Selvagem, organizado pela WAVES - Portugal (Sociedade Euromediterrânea de Vigilância de Fauna Selvagem) no Auditório Dionísio Gonçalves, na Escola Superior Agrária de Bragança.
> ...


© Público


----------



## DMigueis (27 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

Brigantia disse:


> IV Congresso da Fauna Selvagem WAVES
> Bragança · 28 e 29 de Setembro de 2012
> 
> 
> ...




Quem estiver interessado, o preço é bastante acessível!


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2012 às 18:56)

Brigantia disse:


> IV Congresso da Fauna Selvagem WAVES
> Bragança · 28 e 29 de Setembro de 2012
> 
> 
> ...




Boa iniciativa de minha Faculdade, vou tentar estar presente,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2012 às 14:51)

> *Baleia Anã Com Quase 8 Metros Dá à Costa em Esposende*
> 
> Animal foi enterrado por detrás das dunas esta quinta-feira
> 
> ...



http://www.tvi.iol.pt/noticia/socie...ade-esposende-enterro-tvi24/1374348-4071.html


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2012 às 13:58)

Uma das árvores mais intrigantes dos nossos jardins... a Chorisia, Árvore-de-lã, Paineira, Árvore barriguda ou Palo borracho...

Retirei a foto de um blog sobre árvores de Odivelas mas sei que os jardins aqui de Faro também a têm... é uma árvore cheia de clorofila, intrigante porque o tronco normalmente é coberto de espinhos aguçados e no inverno perde toda a folhagem parecendo quase morta...


----------



## supercell (30 Set 2012 às 14:55)

> Re: Biodiversidade
> Uma das árvores mais intrigantes dos nossos jardins... a Chorisia, Árvore-de-lã, Paineira, Árvore barriguda ou Palo borracho...



Não convêm trepar...


----------



## belem (30 Set 2012 às 17:41)

Cabra selvagem Markhor


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Dez 2012 às 15:08)

*Portugal Selvagem*

É uma série documental de 14 episódios de 26 minutos cada, que sintetiza de uma maneira absoluta a extraordinária biodiversidade que tem Portugal continental e os arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores, as duas regiões autónomas que ocupam uma superfície de 779 Km2 e 2.230 Km2 respectivamente. Naturez...

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p972/portugal-selvagem


----------



## DMigueis (24 Dez 2012 às 15:23)

Seattle92 disse:


> *Portugal Selvagem*
> 
> É uma série documental de 14 episódios de 26 minutos cada, que sintetiza de uma maneira absoluta a extraordinária biodiversidade que tem Portugal continental e os arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores, as duas regiões autónomas que ocupam uma superfície de 779 Km2 e 2.230 Km2 respectivamente. Naturez...
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p972/portugal-selvagem




É bom que apareçam estes projectos em Portugal. Sei de outro que está em processo, mas a falta de verbas não tem ajudado.

MAS, devo alertar para a possibilidade de erros em alguns dos documentários. No caso de um deles, refere que existe cabra-montês na Serra da Estrela, o que é falso!

Não querendo tirar o mérito a quem realizou este trabalho, mas dever-se-ia ter um pouco mais de cuidado com a pesquisa que se faz.


----------



## belem (31 Dez 2012 às 15:21)

http://publico.pt/sismos/noticia/tr...rtugal-devido-a-zpe-de-mourabarrancos-1248865


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2013 às 22:55)

Boas pessoal.

Parece que Domingo, dia 6 de Janeiro, às 12:15 horas vai para o ar na SIC um documentário muito interessante, onde será retratada a fauna e flora presente na Arrábida. O documentário intitula-se “Arrábida da Serra ao Mar”, para mais informações consultem este link.

Fica aqui um pequeno aperitivo. 
Visualizar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2013 às 14:46)

O documentário já se encontra no youtube.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Parece que Domingo, dia 6 de Janeiro, às 12:15 horas vai para o ar na SIC um documentário muito interessante, onde será retratada a fauna e flora presente na Arrábida. O documentário intitula-se “Arrábida da Serra ao Mar”, para mais informações consultem este link.
> 
> ...



Vi o documentário na SIC no domingo, gostei bastante. 

É sempre interessante ver documentários que retratem a nossa fauna e flora pena ainda serem poucos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 01:29)

MSantos disse:


> Vi o documentário na SIC no domingo, gostei bastante.
> 
> É sempre interessante ver documentários que retratem a nossa fauna e flora pena ainda serem poucos.



Foi muito bom ,segundo li, os autores irão fazer novos trabalhos no Gerês,Madeira e Açores.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

Belo documentário do vale do Côa.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56868802"]FAIA BRAVA and the ATN's work for conservation on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

Seguimento das Alcateias de Bragança durante o ano 2010 (parte 5) 

No âmbito do seguimento das alcateias de Bragança foram publicados dados muito interessantes relativos a registos fotográficos. Um dos dados que chama a atenção é o do aumento brutal de registos de fotografias de lebres.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

MONDEGO by Daniel Pinheiro

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31170389"]MONDEGO by Daniel Pinheiro on Vimeo[/ame]

vimeo.com/31170389


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Imagem de 12-02-2013, Vila Franca, Sendas, concelho de Bragança.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No coment.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 18:01)

Gimonde ontem.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© Fernando


Deve estar a congelar


Porque é que regressam no Outono?
Deviam era passar o inverno noutras paragens, não?


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Aqui pela região costumam voltar em Janeiro e acabam por apanhar estes episódios de neve ou de mínimas muito baixas, como em Fevereiro do ano passado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2013 às 02:19)

*A Ria de Aveiro ao microscópio - futuris*


http://pt.euronews.com/


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2013 às 00:47)

Esta Páscoa descobri um ponto interessante. Entre a Alagoa e a Manta Rota há um pequeno espaço sem construcções na foz da Ribeira do Álamo. Aí forma-se uma pequena lagoa de água doce onde vi muitos patos-reais e várias espécies de aves aquáticas. Está muito degradada e é poluída pela ETAR vizinha. Vou reportar o local à Quercus e voltar lá para umas fotos. Seria interessante que as câmaras renaturalizassem aquilo e colocassem um observatório para aves. 

Num passado recente a região entre a Praia Verde a Manta Rota era constituída por lagoas litorais que se formavam devido às águas que escorriam dos terrenos do barrocal e da serra e que se acumulavam a norte do cordão dunar. A urbanização da Manta Rota e da Alagoa secou estas lagoas de água doce.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2013 às 11:35)

> *Perdiz dada como extinta foi vista em Trás-os-Montes*
> 
> 
> Ao fim de longas décadas, a perdiz-cinzenta, espécie julgada extinta, voltou a ser avistada em território português. Luís Henrique Pereira, jornalista da RTP, anunciou, esta sexta-feira, ter registado em vídeo e fotografia a ave que não era vista em Portugal "no mínimo há 60 anos", na Serra de Montesinho, no Nordeste de Trás-os-Montes.
> ...



Fonte: http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticias_Perdiz-dada-como-extinta-foi-vista-em-Trás-os-Montes_16029.html


----------



## DMigueis (10 Jun 2013 às 11:20)

MSantos disse:


> Fonte: http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticias_Perdiz-dada-como-extinta-foi-vista-em-Trás-os-Montes_16029.html



Mais uma grande notícia!! A biodiversidade em Portugal parece estar de boa saúde! Lince na costa vicentina, golfinhos no tejo, perdiz-cinzenta "de volta", ungulados em crescimento e expansão!!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2013 às 00:48)

É realmente impressionante, só tomando conhecimento podemos agir para que isto não aconteça. Os poderosos estão muito preocupados com o dióxido de carbono que dá lucro aos milhões, não os vejo fazer campanhas em relação a estes problemas, não será porque os seus grandes lucros também dependem disto.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozBE-ZPw18c"]MIDWAY - a film by Chris Jordan - YouTube[/ame]

JeAAGw


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2013 às 13:16)

Já tinha visto vídeos semelhantes, porque será que as aves ingerem o plástico?


----------



## frederico (29 Set 2013 às 05:52)

Este Verão consegui confirmar que ainda existirão castanheiros na serra de Tavira, mais concretamente perto da aldeia de Vale Covo. Os documentos do século XVIII mencionam a existência de soutos no sítio do Faz Fato. Não fica muito longe de Vale Covo. Diz-se que são muito antigos... a ver se no Natal os descubro.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2013 às 19:57)

frederico disse:


> Este Verão consegui confirmar que ainda existirão castanheiros na serra de Tavira, mais concretamente perto da aldeia de Vale Covo. Os documentos do século XVIII mencionam a existência de soutos no sítio do Faz Fato. Não fica muito longe de Vale Covo. Diz-se que são muito antigos... a ver se no Natal os descubro.



Os únicos castanheiros que conheço no Algarve ficam na Serra de Monchique, é interessante saber da possibilidade de existirem outras zonas do Algarve com condições para esta espécie.


----------



## frederico (30 Set 2013 às 05:29)

MSantos disse:


> Os únicos castanheiros que conheço no Algarve ficam na Serra de Monchique, é interessante saber da possibilidade de existirem outras zonas do Algarve com condições para esta espécie.



Há soutos na serra de Aracena, já os visitei e recomendo uma visita a toda a serra de Huelva, vale a pena. A serra de Aracena tem condições climáticas idênticas à serra de Tavira


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2013 às 09:31)

frederico disse:


> Há soutos na serra de Aracena, já os visitei e recomendo uma visita a toda a serra de Huelva, vale a pena. A serra de Aracena tem condições climáticas idênticas à serra de Tavira



Serra de Aracena conheço, tem grandes soutos de castanheiros  mas talvez devido a ser uma maior altitude parece haver menos secura do que nas Serras da zona de Tavira. De qualquer das formas era muito interessante confirmar a existência de castanheiros em Tavira.


----------



## frederico (30 Set 2013 às 10:39)

MSantos disse:


> Serra de Aracena conheço, tem grandes soutos de castanheiros  mas talvez devido a ser uma maior altutude parece haver menos secura do que nas Serras da zona de Tavira. De qualquer das formas era muito interessante confirmar a existência de castanheiros em Tavira.



A aldeia do Faz Fato tem um entorno algo árido mas a precipitação média anual ronda os 700 mm com 4 meses secos. A aldeia do Vale Covo fica a cerca de 300 metros de altitude, a precipitação é um pouco mais elevada. Aracena tem precipitação idêntica a Monchique e à serra de Tavira.  

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf (página 67). 


A aldeia do Faz Fato fica num prolongamento da serra de Água dos Fusos, que é uma ramificação oriental da Alcaria do Cume (525 m). A serra de Água dos Fusos separa o vale da ribeira do Beliche do litoral. Já na serra de Cacela atinge cerca 300 metros na cumeada mais setentrional da freguesia. Esta elevação serve como dupla barreira de condensação, por um lado para as frentes meridionais provenientes do Golfo de Cádis, por outro para as frentes de noroeste, que chegam já muito enfraquecidas ao litoral. A aldeia de Vale Covo fica numa zona mais chuvosa e fria que o Faz Fato, *com encostas expostas aos ventos frios de quadrante Norte, que sopram no Inverno. * É nessas encostas que eu espero encontrar os castanheiros perdidos, se ainda existirem...

Convém não esquecer que no século XVIII o Algarve seria mais frio...


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Quem quer saber a evolução da vida selvagem na Europa nos últimos anos...

http://static.zsl.org/files/wildlif...-of-selected-mammal-and-bird-species-2576.pdf


----------



## belem (30 Set 2013 às 20:10)

O urso-pardo está a conhecer uma expansão também para o Sul da Galiza.


A população Ocidental tem aumentado significativamente.


A situação da presença ou ausência do bisonte em Portugal (no passado) ainda não está muito clara.
Existem fósseis identificados com «Bison sp», mas têm um ponto de interrogação.
Tendo em conta que atravessaram os Pirinéus é bem provável que tenham cá estado, mas isto necessita de mais provas.

O quebra-ossos há pouco tempo foi encontrado no interior do país (já não era avistado há muito tempo), pode ser que com o tempo volte para nidificar.


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Out 2013 às 01:50)

Alguns encontros deste Verão 






















Finalmente, depois de já há bastante tempo a ouvir relatos da lontra, lá consegui apanhá-la  Rio Alva, um bocado a jusante de Coja.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2013 às 09:23)

I_Pereira disse:


> Finalmente, depois de já há bastante tempo a ouvir relatos da lontra, lá consegui apanhá-la  Rio Alva, um bocado a jusante de Coja.



Muito bem apanhada a lontra nesta foto.


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2013 às 10:15)

Onde viste a lontra? Extraordinário, é muito raro ver-se uma.


----------



## supercell (5 Out 2013 às 14:56)

Espetaculares as fotos, já há poucos sítios onde se pode ver uma perdiz... 

A lontra foi em Salreu ?


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2013 às 15:45)

Fantásticas fotos principalmente a da lontra, já consegui ver uma lontra na natureza perto de Cabrela (Montemor-o-Novo). 




> Espetaculares as fotos, já há poucos sítios onde se pode ver uma perdiz...



Felizmente perdizes ainda se podem ver em muitos sítios.


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Out 2013 às 16:19)

O sitio está antes das fotos, Rio Alva a jusante de Coja


----------



## supercell (5 Out 2013 às 18:33)

> Felizmente perdizes ainda se podem ver em muitos sítios.



Aqui em Aveiro há poucos sítios de observação, digamos que, de fácil ou frequente avistamento, penso eu ter haver com uma diminuição do seu habitat disponível e pressão demográfica.



> O sitio está antes das fotos, Rio Alva a jusante de Coja



Obrigado, tenho de passar um dia por aí e explorar essa área...


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2013 às 20:31)

Hoje durante a tarde fui passear com uns amigos para o Parque Natural de Montesinho, íamos na expectativa de observar veados que nesta altura encontram-se na brama e costuma ser mais fácil vê-los e ouvi-los. Não vimos nem ouvimos veados mas enquanto fazíamos uma pequena caminhada num trilho no meio do pinhal a poucos quilómetros da aldeia de Varge fomos surpreendidos por uma raposa curiosa, que sem medo se aproximou de nós a uma distância de apenas 3 o 4 metros  e se deixou fotografar facilmente. Foi um momento muito bonito que nunca mais vou esquecer, já vi muitas raposas mas nunca tinha estado tão próximo e durante tanto tempo de uma e nunca tinha fotografado nenhuma. ADOREI!


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2013 às 20:58)

MSantos disse:


>



Uma raposa muito curiosa. 
Essa área junto a Varge é um bom local para observar veados, eu já por várias vezes os avistei junto à estrada de Varge para Rio de Onor.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2013 às 21:19)

Dan disse:


> Uma raposa muito curiosa.
> Essa área junto a Varge é um bom local para observar veados, eu já por várias vezes os avistei junto à estrada de Varge para Rio de Onor.



Eu também já os avistei aí algumas vezes nessa estrada de Varge/Rio de Onor, por isso andei naqueles pinhais para ver se os via mas desta vez apenas vi muitas passagens e pegadas na lama, mas não consigui ver nenhum, valeu pela raposa curiosa


----------



## supercell (5 Out 2013 às 22:18)

> Hoje durante a tarde fui passear com uns amigos para o Parque Natural de Montesinho, íamos na expectativa de observar veados que nesta altura encontram-se na brama e costuma ser mais fácil vê-los e ouvi-los. Não vimos nem ouvimos veados mas enquanto fazíamos uma pequena caminhada num trilho no meio do pinhal a poucos quilómetros da aldeia de Varge fomos surpreendidos por uma raposa curiosa, que sem medo se aproximou de nós a uma distância de apenas 3 o 4 metros e se deixou fotografar facilmente. Foi um momento muito bonito que nunca mais vou esquecer, já vi muitas raposas mas nunca tinha estado tão próximo e durante tanto tempo de uma e nunca tinha fotografado nenhuma. ADOREI!



Essa zona tem bastante biodiversidade e aparenta estar muito bem conservada, em termos de aves o que se vé por aí?


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2013 às 14:47)

supercell disse:


> Essa zona tem bastante biodiversidade e aparenta estar muito bem conservada, em termos de aves o que se vé por aí?



Confesso que tenho alguma dificuldade na identificação de aves, principalmente passeriformes mas estou certo que aquela zona do Parque de Montesinho tem bastantes potencialidades ao nível da observação de aves.


----------



## belem (6 Out 2013 às 17:28)

Ainda tem uma boa população de águia-real, essa zona.


Digo-vos que é das aves mais fascinantes de observar.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2013 às 19:01)

Esta manhã avistei dois veados (uma fêmea e o outro individuo não deu para identificar) num bosque de carvalhos perto da fronteira, a norte de Miranda do Douro, mas ainda do lado espanhol.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2013 às 20:55)

Esta manhã avistei três veados, estavam já do lado espanhol mas ainda muito perto da fronteira. Era um grupo de três fêmeas que aqueciam ao sol num campo ainda branco da geada.


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia

Como não queria abrir um tópico novo sobre este animal penso que este local é que mais se adequa para colocar esta noticia. Muito se tem falado na extinção da águia real no Gerês com a morte da ultima fêmea em 2009/2010. Curiosamente é uma espécie que até está em crescimento/estável no nosso pais mas que no PNPG devido á incúria humana desapareceu. Esta semana li uma noticia no publico que deixa alguma esperança (pouca) sobre o regresso desta ave que deixo aqui parte transcrita. 

http://www.publico.pt/geral/noticia/aguiareal-a-historia-de-um-homem-e-da-sua-rainha-1613891#/0



*Miguel Dantas da Gama, ambientalista, fundador do Fundo para a Protecção dos Animais Selvagens, acompanha estas aves imponentes desde 1986 no PNPG. O livro Uma longa caminhada com as Águias-Reais da Peneda-Gerês, agora lançado (edição Fapas e Canhões de Pedra), é o resultado desta paixão de um homem por uma das rapinas mais fascinantes do planeta. A maior entre as que nidificam em Portugal.

“O mundo das águias está a perder-se porque elas o exigem selvagem e o homem cada vez menos o consente”. Poderia ser uma conclusão. Mas é a frase que abre este livro que reflecte o profundo conhecimento que Miguel Dantas da Gama acumulou de décadas a percorrer caminhos nas serranias do Gerês. Um livro no qual se se escutam os tiros das caçadas e o uivo do lobo em fuga dos cães, um livro no qual se sente o cheiro dos incêndios, muitos deles provocados por queimadas, e se percebe, na desolação do autor, as consequências da atitude do homem perante a natureza. O Gerês já tem poucos espaços selvagens, e alguns deles, as matas do Ramiscal, da Albergaria, e do Cabril, foram, nos últimos anos, afectados pelo fogo e pela incapacidade das sucessivas direcções do PNPG, cada vez mais despojadas dos meios necessários para inverter a degradação deste espaço ímpar.

Nada disto ajudou à preservação dos habitats da águia-real. Quando Miguel por ali andava no início da década de 80, haveria, nos mais de 70 mil hectares do Parque, quatro casais. E apesar de a literatura referir sempre que a população estava “estabilizada” em torno daqueles números, ele testemunhou, e denunciou publicamente o definhar desta espécie, acompanhando já neste século, o desaparecimento do último casal. “
Foi a partir do final de 2003 que Miguel Dantas da Gama transformou este seu projecto de vida numa urgência. Quando deixou de ver o macho, e o contou ao jornalista Pedro Garcias, do PÚBLICO – jornal que então fez capa com a imagem desta rapina e o risco de extinção que apertava o cerco – percebeu que tinha de tinha dar ainda mais de si a esta “missão”.  


Apesar de situadas no topo da cadeia alimentar, as águias sofreram sempre com o homem. Pelo fogo – como o de Agosto de 2006, no Ramiscal, cujos efeitos foram denunciados publicamente por Miguel Dantas da Gama – que lhes encurtou habitats e lhes roubou comida; pela pilhagem dos ninhos, mesmo em escarpas aparentemente mais inacessíveis; e pelo envenenamento. Neste caso, se o alvo foi sempre o lobo, atraído para a morte por uma peça de gado com veneno, as rapinas que partilhavam esta caça fácil acabaram sempre por sofrer. A isto somam-se problemas no ciclo reprodutivo destes animais, a morte de um macho, e eis o que sobra: um parque dependente de que os esforços de reintrodução que estão a ser feitos na Galiza, lhe tragam, com o vento, a “reincarnação” da águia-real.

E poderá acontecer com a águia o que se passou com a cabra-montês? A 20 de Fevereiro de 1990, enquanto caminhava para mais uma jornada com as águias, Miguel Dantas da Gama teve uma visão que deixara de ser possível durante praticamente todo o século XX, por causa dos excessos da caça. Cabras selvagens. Uma, e outra e outra. Decidiu contá-lo. Ao PÚBLICO, e ao Expresso. No parque não gostaram. Estas Capra pyrenaica tinham atravessado a fronteira, e não se sabia se por cá ficariam. Mas não só ficaram, como são hoje em dia às centenas. Entusiasmados, alguns, ao longo dos anos, chegaram a pedir que se encetasse um esforço de reintrodução do urso pardo, que teve aqui um dos seus últimos espaços em Portugal. Seria complicado, nota Miguel. Que equilíbrio poderia um animal destes encontrar num sítio onde o lobo, protegido por lei, ainda é morto a tiro, como aconteceu com uma fêmea de uma alcateia, há poucas semanas?

Miguel chegou a ver uma águia-real jovem, imatura, dessas com sotaque galego, na companhia da sua Rainha. Mas foi sol de pouca-dura. A Velhinha não estava para flirts, por mais graciosos, e imponentes, que possam ser os voos de acasalamento destas aves. E em 2009, ela desapareceu. A sua luta tornou-se um luto. E voz ainda lhe cai, quando recorda esses dias de Verão em que, sábado após sábado, foi percebendo que a deixaria, definitivamente, de ver. Entretanto, um desses casais vindos de Espanha ocupou um dos antigos ninhos, e o ambientalista, de olhos ainda a brilhar, garantiu, agora, ao PÚBLICO, que um aguioto que ali nasceu, já este ano, sobreviveu aos primeiros meses, preparando-se para tomar o seu lugar nos céus da serrania. Ele, “o da águia”, estará lá para os seguir.

*


----------



## DMigueis (1 Dez 2013 às 02:33)

A águia-real não "regressou" apenas agora.
Posso garantir que as tenho visto no PNPG desde fim de 2011. Claro que não são avistamentos muito frequentes, e claro que são fruto dos projectos espanhóis. Mas elas lá andam, de um lado para o outro, indiferentes a fronteiras políticas.

Esperemos que lhe dêem a calma que necessita


----------



## Skizzo (8 Dez 2013 às 03:37)

*Abate polémico*


Ministério do Ambiente reconhece que abate de árvores em Alqueva foi “deficientemente executado”.

O secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Paulo Lemos, exarou um despacho datado de 16 de Novembro onde confirma que as condicionantes técnicas impostas pelo protocolo celebrado entre o Rotary Club de Évora e a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) foram “deficientemente executadas” pela primeira entidade. A notícia foi avançada pelo jornal Público.

Esta conclusão surge na sequência de um relatório elaborado pela EDIA acerca das condições em que se está a processar a remoção das árvores identificadas como estando secas numa extensa faixa de terreno situada entre as cotas 150 e 153 metros acima do nível do mar em redor de toda a albufeira de Alqueva.

Segundo o diário, o secretário de Estado determinou arecolha de “todo o material lenhoso” deixado nas margens de Alqueva e resultante do corte de árvores que já foi efectuado e continuará a ser feito pelo menos até ao fim do mês de Dezembro, evitando que a biomassa deixada no terreno venha a ficar depositada na albufeira, prejudicando a qualidade da água.

O despacho de Paulo Lemos contempla ainda a recuperação do território onde decorre a reintrodução da águia-pesqueira, com a marcação, lote a lote, das árvores que devem ser cortadas. Esta tarefa fica a cargo da APA, que actuará com a EDIA e outras entidades envolvidas no projecto.

A intervenção dos madeireiros contratados pelo rotários não poupou os poisos para aves colocados no Centro de Reintrodução da Águia Pesqueira, na Herdade do Roncão, no concelho de Reguengos de Monsaraz.

O caso, recorde-se, motivou a intervenção da Liga para a Proteção da Natureza (LPN) que classificou de “incompetente” e “ilegal” o abate de 10 mil árvores no perímetro de Alqueva, autorizado pela Agência Portuguesa para o Ambiente (APA): “A notícia do abate de mais de 10 mil árvores no perímetro do Alqueva reforça mais uma vez a forma como avança o processo que decorre há mais de uma década e que desde o início se pauta por graves incumprimentos e ilegalidades”.

Os ambientalistas dizem ainda que o contrato para o abate das árvores foi assinado “sem concurso” e “sem autorização para um abate de árvores protegidas”.

Segundo a Liga, estão a concretizar-se as “piores expetativas” de avaliação inicial sobre os impactes ambientais do empreendimento de Alqueva: “Desde o início deste projecto, desmontaram-se fábricas de papel sem cuidados ambientais, desmataram-se e desflorestaram-se várias áreas sem o cumprimento da legislação ambiental e directivas europeias em vigor, ameaçando espécies protegidas”.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2013 às 22:59)




----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2013 às 20:37)

Boas

Fotografei há pouco esta aranha no meu jardim... alguém sabe o nome ?


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2014 às 10:28)




----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

> The Great Backyard Bird Count will take place on February 14–17, 2014. Now in its 17th year, the citizen science project is a great opportunity to get outside and help scientists track the health of bird populations. The Great Backyard Bird Count is a joint effort of the Cornell Lab of Ornithology, the National Audubon Society and Bird Studies Canada.
> 
> This year is the second time that people from around the world are being invited to join in the Great Backyard Bird Count. It’s free and easy to participate – simply plan on spending at least 15 minutes on one or more days of the project counting birds. Then, upload your data to www.birdcount.org. This website has many great tips for counting birds, so be sure to look it over prior to heading out. There is even a photography contest if you would like to share your pictures from the bird count.
> 
> ...



http://earthsky.org/earth/2104-great-backyard-bird-count-starts-today


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Avistei há escassos minutos sobre Loures duas *cegonhas brancas* (casal?) 

Voavam relativamente baixo, a cerca de 50 metros, e estavam aos círculos precisamente sobre a minha escola. Terei um ninho de cegonhas na minha escola?


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Fotografei há pouco esta aranha no meu jardim... alguém sabe o nome ?



Boas *Geiras*!
Só agora vi o teu _post_. Em relação à aranha é a Aranha-de-Cruz.
Eu fiz um _post_ no tópico Aranha no PNPG, e é uma aranha com boa distribuição em Portugal continental.



Thomar disse:


> Essa aranha também existe aqui no sopé da Arrábida.
> Foto de hoje ao final da tarde em Cabanas, na minha casa.
> Esta tem de corpo aproximadamente 11/12mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Mar 2014 às 10:15)

> *Projecto para regresso de fauna selvagem ao Tejo
> *
> 
> A Quercus vai comprar cerca de dois mil hectares no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional, na Beira Baixa, e criar condições para o regresso a esta área de espécies há muito desaparecidas.
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=101098


----------



## james (13 Mar 2014 às 00:19)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=101098






Magnifica ideia !


----------



## lreis (14 Mar 2014 às 12:18)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=101098



Boa ideia.
Estas áreas que a Quercus está em negociações para comprar, colam com as  áreas que já detém no Tejo Internacional, ou não fazem contínuo com essas?
Se calhar ainda é cedo para revelar este assunto, porque imagino que os processos estão a correr e ainda será cedo para falar sobre os seus pormenores.
O mercado de compra/venda de propriedades rústicas tem vindo a alterar-se nos últimos tempos, no sentido que este tipo de aquisições é provavelmente mais fácil hoje do que há um par de anos atrás. A crise economica que vivemos não é alheia a isto, mas eu penso que existem outros factores importantes que concorrem para este fim.
A boa noticia é que criam uma boa oportunidade para conservação da natureza, nas suas multiplas formas, sendo que Portugal tem dado poucos passos neste sentido.
Para além da Faia Brava, refiro também o caso da LPN em Castro Verde, entre os que me ocorrem como mais relevantes.
Uma dúvida falar-se populações de bisonte e de garranos selvagens, juntamente com veado, lobo, etc, em áreas de 2 a 3 mil hectares, não é curto? Eu sei que uma grande caminhada se faz com pequenos passos...
Numa primeira fase, este projecto deverá materializar-se em áreas cercadas, ou não?


----------



## Skizzo (14 Mar 2014 às 13:24)

LIFE project breeds and reintroduces freshwater mussels to Spanish lake


The Spanish LIFE Nature project, PROYECTO ESTANY (LIFE08 NAT/E/000078), has successfully reintroduced hundreds of freshwater mussels to Banyoles Lake in Girona, Catalonia. This success was built on the project’s efforts in developing the most successful captive breeding programme for freshwater mussels of the Unio genus in Europe.

The project recreated the delicate natural breeding cycle of the mussels in a laboratory near Banyoles Lake. They used water and sediment from the lake as well as 900 fish, on which the mussels depend during their parasitic larval stage. In multiple breeding cycles since 2011, the team have produced 130 000 young mussels - 80% U. mancus and 20% U. ravoisieri.

The team nurtured the mussels in the laboratory, thus avoiding the extremely dangerous early days of a mussel’s life in its natural environment. At two-and-a-half years old, they selected healthy mussels of around 3 cm in length for repopulation of the lake. A first batch of 278 individuals of U. mancus and 224 of U. ravoisieri have been fully released, with another 300 held in acclimatisation pens.

These releases represent a 40% increase in the population of U. mancus and a 200% increase in numbers of U. ravoisieri. In 2012, the project also successfully released into the lake some 3 500 autochthonous fish species carrying mussel larvae. Young mussels have already been found to have survived in the lake from these releases.

For more information on this project, which aims to stabilise endangered species and habitats of Community Interest in the Natura 2000 site Estany de Banyoles, please visit the project website.


----------



## Cadito (24 Mar 2014 às 17:19)

Boa tarde. 

Ontem encontrei estes dois "bichinhos" no planalto de Castro Laboreiro a cerca de 1200/1250m. Alguem sabe os nomes? Obrigado.












Ps.: A qualidade das fotos não é a melhor...


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Mar 2014 às 14:44)

Será o primeiro passo para uma futura reintrodução?




> *Parque Biológico de Gaia acolhe tetrazes, espécie desaparecida do país há mais de um século
> *
> 
> O Parque Biológico de Gaia conta com três novos habitantes, um grupo de tetrazes ou galos-montês, espécie desaparecida de Portugal há mais de um século, disse nesta sexta-feira à Lusa o director do parque.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...parecida-do-pais-ha-mais-de-um-seculo-1629175


----------



## lreis (30 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> Será o primeiro passo para uma futura reintrodução?
> 
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...parecida-do-pais-ha-mais-de-um-seculo-1629175



Ideia interessante.
A propósito dos tetrazes, lembrei-me de vos perguntar se o Parque de Gaia ou qualquer outro em Pt, tem exemplares de camurça?


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Mar 2014 às 15:03)

Nunca vi isso referido em lado nenhum.

Já ouvi é que têm bisontes europeus.


----------



## lreis (31 Mar 2014 às 16:48)

Seattle92 disse:


> Nunca vi isso referido em lado nenhum.
> 
> Já ouvi é que têm bisontes europeus.



Eu também tenho essa ideia mas queria confirmar.
Mas seria interessante haver algum Parque/Zoologico ter exemplares de camurça, tanto mais que já andaram por cá.
Claro está, para além dos bisontes que também são benvidos


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:26)

O parque de gaia tem bisontes europeus ja lá fui e estar perto impreciona e acho que o zoo de s. inacio tambem


----------



## Cadito (1 Abr 2014 às 10:17)

Fantástica reportagem sobre como os lobos de Yellowstone, depois de setenta anos de extinção, moldaram a paisagem e a biodiversidade do local.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW5ztScNCYk

Cumprimentos.


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 22:03)

Relativamente ao tetraz . lembrei - me de uma coisa que li a alguns anos .

Num livro que possuo , uma edicao do ICN de2001 ou 2002 . em relacao a fauna do PN Peneda -Geres , fala da possibilidade e que ha indicios do tetraz ou urogalo la ter regressado .

Isso sempre me intrigou .


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2014 às 20:23)

> *Portugal realiza estudo inédito sobre tubarão-baleia*
> 
> A Universidade dos Açores está a realizar um estudo inédito sobre os tubarões-baleia que conta com investigadores de vários países. Já foram colocados transmissores em alguns exemplares desta misteriosa espécie. A equipa espera, por exemplo, compreender melhor as rotas de migração, a alimentação, a estrutura populacional e os hábitos reprodutivos do maior peixe do mundo.


http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticias_Portugal-realiza-estudo-inédito-sobre-tubarão-baleia_19312.html


----------



## Cadito (10 Abr 2014 às 09:59)

Ursos-Pardos saem da hibernação na Cordilheira Cantábrica (Abril 2014).

Fonte: *Fundacíon Oso Pardo*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2014 às 23:58)

O mundo maravilhoso em que vivemos

*dia da TERRA 22.04.14 / EARTH DAY 2014-04-22 *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F8mQGEaBYc"]dia da TERRA 22.04.14 / EARTH DAY 2014-04-22 - YouTube[/ame]

Isabel Mi


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2014 às 13:34)

Cadito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Ontem encontrei estes dois "bichinhos" no planalto de Castro Laboreiro a cerca de 1200/1250m. Alguem sabe os nomes? Obrigado.
> 
> ...



Na primeira foto, é uma espécie do género Carabus.

Qual, isso já não sei.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2014 às 13:55)

Talvez seja o Carabus violaceus.

Às vezes não é fácil, pois temos várias espécies de Carabus, no nosso país.


----------



## trepkos (15 Mai 2014 às 22:55)

Alguém confirma se é uma víbora cornuda?


----------



## godzila (16 Mai 2014 às 13:53)

a cobra da foto não é uma víbora cornuda, trata-se de uma cobra-de-ferradura, (Coluber hippocrepis)
a víbora é mais curta, tem a cabeça mais proeminente e o padrão não é aos losangos  separado, mas sim um zig-zag.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Mai 2014 às 18:16)

> Entrevistas
> *Carlos Fonseca, coordenador da Unidade de Vida Selvagem da Universidade de Aveiro*
> Biólogos da UA à descoberta do mundo selvagem do planeta
> 
> ...


https://uaonline.ua.pt/pub/detail.asp?c=37493&lg=en

Aqui está um projecto interessante, espero q avance.

No entanto não posso deixar de estranhar a ausencia da Cabra Montês. Não está na hora de espalhar a espécie por outras serras que não apenas o Gerês???


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Seattle92 disse:


> https://uaonline.ua.pt/pub/detail.asp?c=37493&lg=en
> 
> Aqui está um projecto interessante, espero q avance.
> 
> No entanto não posso deixar de estranhar a ausencia da Cabra Montês. Não está na hora de espalhar a espécie por outras serras que não apenas o Gerês???



poderá ser a unica coisa positiva da desertificação do interior, uma utopia vir a ser um corredor verde, tal como tchernobil demonstra que o homem é pior para a vida selvagem doque a radiação nuclear


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2014 às 23:03)

> *Leiria: Quercus salva planta única no mundo da extinção*
> 
> Uma microrreserva da Quercus criada há dois anos em Leiria para salvar da extinção a "Leuzea longifolia", uma planta da família das margaridas, única no mundo, que apenas existe em Portugal, contribuiu já, com sucesso, para a propagação da espécie. (...)



http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticia...-única-no-mundo-da-extinção_19803.html?page=0


----------



## ICunha (12 Jun 2014 às 02:23)

Ontem perto da aldeia de Montesinho ao chegar ao  pico antes da  barragem da serra serrada, mesmo no topo ao chegar deparo me com um veado júnior que quando deu fé da nossa presença desatou aos saltos a correr onde estava no seu descanso, ao chegar barragem também conseguimos observar um bando de patos bravos que por la andavam do lado da serra já junto A RAIA avistamos outro veado . Valeu a pena a nossa caminhada por fim ainda deu para avistar uma raposa.  http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/48-natureza/418-2014-06-10-11.13.09/imagens?userid=5612


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2014 às 03:10)

ICunha disse:


> Ontem perto da aldeia de Montesinho ao chegar ao  pico antes da  barragem da serra serrada, mesmo no topo ao chegar deparo me com um veado júnior que quando deu fé da nossa presença desatou aos saltos a correr onde estava no seu descanso, ao chegar barragem também conseguimos observar um bando de patos bravos que por la andavam do lado da serra já junto A RAIA avistamos outro veado . Valeu a pena a nossa caminhada por fim ainda deu para avistar uma raposa.  http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/48-natureza/418-2014-06-10-11.13.09/imagens?userid=5612



Ismael, também andas por aqui? Bem-vindo! 

O Parque de Montesinho é um excelente local para a observação de fauna, eu próprio também já vi várias vezes veados, corços e raposas na área do Parque.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2014 às 00:47)

Um amigo meu fotografou esta cobra em Ponte de Lima

Que espécie é?


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2014 às 22:28)

1337 disse:


> Um amigo meu fotografou esta cobra em Ponte de Lima
> 
> Que espécie é?



Não sou perito no assunto, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas talvez seja uma cobra-de-escada juvenil. 

Esta espécie quando atinge um maior porte, muda o padrão das escamas e passa a ter duas linhas linhas negras paralelas ao longo do corpo desde a cabeça até à ponta da cauda, por vezes demonstram agressividade mas não são venenosas.

Mas esperemos por outras opiniões!


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2014 às 20:00)

> Uma equipa de investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro concluiu que as misturas de pesticidas utilizadas na agricultura para combater as pragas estão a provocar efeitos colaterais nos organismos que regeneram o ecossistema terrestre. Segundo o estudo, citado pelo jornal i, estes pesticidas estão a colocar em causa a saúdo dos solos portugueses.
> 
> Um dos exemplos é o chamado “remédio dos caracóis” que, para além do alvo principal, acaba por matar bichos-de-conta, minhocas e outros invertebrados benéficos para o solo.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/06/23/como-os-pesticidas-estao-a-destruir-os-solos-portugueses/


----------



## CptRena (25 Jun 2014 às 23:20)

> Cientistas da Universidade de Estocolmo e do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) detectam pela primeira vez a neurotoxina BMAA em bivalves da Ria de Aveiro e Ria Formosa
> 
> Neurotoxina BMAA 2014-06-09 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



Muito medo


----------



## Cadito (27 Jun 2014 às 15:23)

Castilha e León alberga 1600 exemplares de Lobo Ibérico. Excelente artigo de nuestros hermanos. 

http://www.ecoticias.com/naturaleza/92781/noticia-medio-ambiente-Castilla-Leon-alberga--ejemplares-lobo-iberico


----------



## boneli (27 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

Uma boa noticia. O lobo continua em crescimento nesta província, que faz fronteira com Portugal. Mais uma vez podemos sair beneficiados, principalmente a população a Sul do Douro que está muito debilitada. Seria muito importante fazer um censo no nosso território para percebermos a evolução da espécie neste últimos anos. Segundo o ultimo censo a nossa população estava estável com exceção da população a Sul do Douro que estava em risco. No total penso que a população é de cerca de 300 indivíduos.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2014 às 19:48)

Os shop suyes iniciam Hoje a época da caça da baleia a não captura por motivos científicos em águas que nem sequer são da sua jurisdição, 
comentario pessoal metem nojo e todos os barcos deviam acabar no fundo do oceano


----------



## james (28 Jun 2014 às 20:51)

camrov8 disse:


> Os shop suyes iniciam Hoje a época da caça da baleia a não captura por motivos científicos em águas que nem sequer são da sua jurisdição,
> comentario pessoal metem nojo e todos os barcos deviam acabar no fundo do oceano






Plenamente de acordo.   A caca a baleia ainda praticada por alguns paises  que se dizem desenvolvidos e uma aberracao .


----------



## godzila (29 Jun 2014 às 08:35)

1337 disse:


> Um amigo meu fotografou esta cobra em Ponte de Lima
> 
> Que espécie é?




A cobra que o seu amigo fotografou, é uma cobra-rateira (Malpolon monspessulanus) juvenil.
Não tem muito que enganar, o formato da cabeça com o focinho em forma de pirâmide, os olhos de tão grande dimensão e o padrão que a distingue enquanto jovem, que á medida que vai envelhecendo se vai tornando mais esbatido, sendo que uma cobra adulta apresenta um tom castanho quase uniforme.


----------



## Cadito (30 Jun 2014 às 12:23)

Sete orcas avistadas na costa algarvia.

Fonte: Sic Notícias

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-06-30-sete-orcas-avistadas-na-costa-algarvia


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jun 2014 às 20:04)

devem ir para o mediterraneo onde são mais comuns doque cá


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2014 às 15:26)

camrov8 disse:


> devem ir para o mediterraneo onde são mais comuns doque cá



Há alguma referência?.

A maior parte dos mapas de distribuição, mostra isto: 






Não duvido que as orcas estendam a sua distribuição até ao Mediterrâneo Oriental, mas gostaria de saber, porque diz que são mais comuns no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2014 às 18:38)

> Não é segredo que a maior parte dos animais selvagens vivem mais tempo em liberdade do que em cativeiro. Recentemente, uma orca selvagem de 103 anos foi avistada do mar – uma idade muito superior à estimada para estes animais.
> 
> E quanto aos elefantes, um dos animais cativos mais amados e também maltratados? Um estudo compilou grandes quantidades de informação recolhida ao longo de 45 anos sobre 4.500 elefantes que viviam em zoos europeus e comparou a sua longevidade com a esperança média de vida dos elefantes que vivem em completa liberdade ou protegidos em reservas. Os investigadores concluíram que os elefantes dos jardins zoológicos têm metade da esperança média de vida dos parentes que vivem em liberdade.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/07/...de-vivem-tres-vezes-mais-do-que-em-cativeiro/


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2014 às 19:52)

Duvido muito da fonte, todo o que sei é exactamente o oposto os animais em cativeiro vivem mais, pois deixam de ter um de stress que teriam na natureza. Tal como nós na natureza os animais aleijam-se passam fome entre outros como já disse no cativeiro um animal tem melhores condições vejam os nossos animais uma vaca um cão, gato, porco vivem mais em cativeiro. ps o stress do meio selvagem leva um porco a javali numa geração


----------



## james (12 Jul 2014 às 11:09)

De ano para ano tenho visto cada vez avisto mais aves de rapina , ainda noutro dia avistei uma aguia aqui na minha zona .

As medidas de protecao comecaram a dar os seus frutos , e a prova que vale a pena apostar nisso .

Ate o milhafre que durante uns anos se tornou raro , tornou - se novamente uma especie comum , e raro eu deslocar - me a algum sitio e nao ver um milhafre .


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2014 às 12:09)

Andei pela serra de Freita e lamentavelmente encontrei deposição de entulhos na zona das turfeiras de altitude, aquilo é um crime ambiental inadmissível. O lixo está no caminho para a aldeia de Albergaria da Serra. Hei-de voltar lá e fotografar, que vergonha.


----------



## james (18 Jul 2014 às 13:10)

frederico disse:


> Andei pela serra de Freita e lamentavelmente encontrei deposição de entulhos na zona das turfeiras de altitude, aquilo é um crime ambiental inadmissível. O lixo está no caminho para a aldeia de Albergaria da Serra. Hei-de voltar lá e fotografar, que vergonha.



Pode -se fazer queixa ao SEPNA da GNR , eu já cheguei a fazer .


----------



## supercell (18 Jul 2014 às 13:57)

frederico disse:


> Andei pela serra de Freita e lamentavelmente encontrei deposição de entulhos na zona das turfeiras de altitude, aquilo é um crime ambiental inadmissível. O lixo está no caminho para a aldeia de Albergaria da Serra. Hei-de voltar lá e fotografar, que vergonha.



Realmente, nunca pensei... Isso é vergonhoso!


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2014 às 17:18)

james disse:


> Pode -se fazer queixa ao SEPNA da GNR , eu já cheguei a fazer .



Devo voltar lá dentro de dias, tirarei fotos e vou apresentar queixa. 

As turfeiras de altitude são um ecossistema muito raro em Portugal, e estão a colocar entulhos no local que acumula a água que dá origem ao rio Caima e à maior cascata de Portugal! Suspeito que possa ser lixo resultante da implementação do parque eólico. Já agora, ali não deveria estar nenhum parque eólico!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jul 2014 às 19:43)

infelizmente a serra e o ambiente continuam a ser desrespeitados e ninguém liga
 e ver a malta em carrinhas a despejar com a maior descontracção nesta zona ve-se muito entulho proveniente das fabricas de calçado


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

> *Os recifes de corais das Caraíbas diminuíram cerca de metade nos últimos 50 anos devido a causas naturais, como tempestades ou crescimento de algas, e ao impacto de atividades humanas, como pesca ou construção, segundo um estudo internacional.*
> 
> No trabalho «Recifes de Coral das Caraíbas: 1970-2012», elaborado por um grupo de investigadores de vários países e agora divulgado, alerta-se que, se não forem aplicadas medidas que permitam a sobrevivência destes elementos da natureza, dentro de 20 anos não restarão muitos naquela região do mundo.
> 
> Os recifes de coral são os ecossistemas marinhos com mais diversidade biológica do planeta, além de contribuírem para a proteção da costa, purificarem a água do mar, absorverem dióxido de carbono e serem fonte de alimento.



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=719334


----------



## CptRena (15 Ago 2014 às 19:58)




----------



## Thomar (18 Ago 2014 às 20:49)

Mais uma Má notícia no jornal Público. 



> *Mais de 50 animais mortos por atropelamento em Castelo Branco num ano*
> 
> A associação ambientalista Quercus registou, no último ano, a morte de 56 animais por atropelamento em dois locais que está a monitorizar em Castelo Branco. Este número “preocupante” é apenas “a ponta do icebergue”, sublinha Samuel Infante, responsável pelo Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens (Ceras) do concelho.
> 
> ...



Estes valores são apenas os dados de meia-dúzia de locais, ora agora façam as contas ao resto do país, principalmente nas zonas com muita biodiversidade, e os valores serão certamente nas centenas para não dizer milhares. 
Aqui na arrábida é vulgar ver os ouriços cacheiros atropelados, mas aonde eu costumo ver mais animais mortos é na E.N. entre Coruche e Ponte de Sor.


----------



## james (19 Ago 2014 às 05:01)

Thomar disse:


> Mais uma Má notícia no jornal Público.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






E depois temos o problema que os autarcas gostam de inventar estradas no meio do nada , muitas vezes para servir meia duzia de gatos pingados de um lugarejo qualquer  , colocando em risco todo o ecossistema .  Ou entao alcatroar estradas para aparecer na televisao . Interesse publico para quem ???!!!


----------



## frederico (21 Ago 2014 às 00:17)

james disse:


> E depois temos o problema que os autarcas gostam de inventar estradas no meio do nada , muitas vezes para servir meia duzia de gatos pingados de um lugarejo qualquer  , colocando em risco todo o ecossistema .  Ou entao alcatroar estradas para aparecer na televisao . Interesse publico para quem ???!!!



Posso dar o exemplo de uma estrada desnecessária e que nunca deveria ter sido autorizada, a estrada da mata de Monte Gordo, que poderia ter sido construída a norte do limite da mata. Recordo que este pinhal tem uma das mais importantes populações de camaleão do Algarve, e uma das únicas que poderá ser viável a longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2014 às 20:47)

> Segundo um comunicado, a descoberta foi feita em trabalhos de campo realizados este mês por técnicos da Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) e um investigador da Universidade de Munique (na Alemanha).
> 
> Foram descobertos "vários exemplares de Não-me-esqueças (Myosotis azorica), uma das plantas mais raras dos Açores e que em todo o mundo apenas pode ser encontrada neste arquipélago, nas ilhas das Flores e Corvo", revela a SPEA, acrescentando que nas Flores não há registos desde 2001 e, no Corvo, tinham sido registados cinco exemplares em 2012.
> 
> ...



http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/265493/descoberta-planta-rara-na-ilha-do-corvo


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2014 às 22:33)

> O número de animais no Planeta Terra diminuiu para metade nos últimos 40 anos, de acordo com um novo relatório da WWF e Zoological Society of London (ZSL). Este genocídio animal ainda se desenrola, de acordo com as duas entidades, à medida que o Homem continua a sua perseguição, até números insustentáveis, para comida, usufruto do seu habitat ou marfim, entre outros.
> 
> “Se metade dos animais do zoo de Londres morresse na próxima semana, seria primeira página de todos os jornais. Mas isso está a acontecer lá fora. Este dano [à vida animal] não é inevitável, mas a consequência da forma como decidimos viver”, explicou o professor Ken Norris, director da ZSL para a ciência.
> 
> ...



Greensavers


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 12:27)

Mais uma espécie nova no Alentejo 


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/cascavel_a_solta_lanca_panico.html


----------



## lreis (7 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Hoje, 7 de Outubro, no SOL online.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Movimento quer criar condições para regresso de ursos e abutres a Portugal*

O movimento Rewilding pretende criar condições nos habitats de 100 mil hectares, em Portugal, para que regressem animais, como o urso ou o abutre, uma proposta que ficou sem resposta das entidades públicas, disse hoje um responsável pela iniciativa.
Aquela área, que se prolonga por Espanha, é uma das seis zonas europeias que serão alvo de um plano de desenvolvimento baseado nos pressupostos do movimento Rewilding, que começou na América do Norte, nos anos de 1970, e que defende o regresso da vida selvagem, da floresta e dos prados, a terrenos abandonados pelos agricultores.
"A iniciativa está focada no grande oeste ibérico, uma zona de montado de sobro, azevinho e quercus pyrenaica [carvalho], a norte da cordilheira mesoibérica, que vai da Malcata até ao fim da meseta ibérica, a norte do Douro, e a oeste, até ao Côa", disse hoje à agência Lusa o coordenador da associação Transumância e Natureza, Pedro Prata.
"É um ecossistema onde o valor de biodiversidade é alto, reconhecido como um 'hotspot', tem um grande e avançado abandono agrícola e uma regeneração natural já por si positiva", referiu o responsável local da iniciativa Rewilding Europe.
Pedro Prata explicou que se pretende "cobrir uma área de cerca de 100 mil hectares, até 2020, com iniciativas que componham o resto das funções em falta, nomeadamente o aumento do 'stock' de herbívoros selvagens, como o veado e a cabra montesa".
As acções ainda não se iniciaram, pois a Rewilding é uma iniciativa privada, lançada por associações e fundações, e as decisões sobre esse tipo de planos são do domínio público.
"Em Portugal e Espanha, o primeiro contacto da Rewilding foi com as entidades públicas desta área, mas não obtiveram resposta e procuraram outro parceiro", segundo Pedro Prata, que falava a propósito da sua participação no Greenfest, evento sobre sustentabilidade que se inicia na quinta-feira, no Estoril.
Esta estratégia "ainda não é suficientemente generalizada e pacífica para ser aceite à primeira e encontramos [em Portugal] os obstáculos que encontramos em qualquer outro lado", referiu.
O trabalho a efectuar passa por uma primeira reintrodução de cavalos e vacas, como grandes herbívoros, não selvagens, mas em regime selvagem, ou seja, "animais domésticos que estão no terreno como selvagens".
"A esperança é que isso tenha efeito a nível dos grandes predadores e dos grandes necrófagos, representados pelo urso e pelo lobo, como grandes carnívoros, e as aves necrófagas, como o abutre, e grandes rapinas", como a águia real, avançou o coordenador da Transumância e Natureza.
O objectivo não é reintroduzir animais, o que se faz quando espécie está completamente ausente de um habitat, mas sim recuperar, quando se instalam alguns indivíduos para aumentar uma população já existente.
"Não se trata aqui de reintroduzir porque está em falta, é mais repor os 'stocks' naturais", especificou Pedro Prata.
A intervenção pode ser realizada de forma indirecta, melhorando os habitats e as capacidades de cada um para albergar essas populações, promovendo a sua expansão natural.
Entre as acções indicadas pela Rewilding estão a criação de charcos temporários ou a definição de corredores ecológicos através de negociações e compra de direitos de caça.
Lusa/SOL


----------



## camrov8 (7 Out 2014 às 19:04)

com a quantidade de eucaliptos mais vale trazer kualas e amigos, o que vão comer os ursos, e abutres por medidas sanitárias todos os cadáveres são removidos


----------



## belem (8 Out 2014 às 11:44)

A Faia Brava Já há anos que tem comedouros artificiais para carnívoros, onde despejam restos provenientes de matadouros. Portanto, não é ilegal.

Quanto aos eucaliptos, é uma questão de se visitar o local do qual se está a falar. Eu já visitei e não vi praticamente eucaliptos.


Quanto aos requerimentos alimentares para os ursos, o assunto já foi discutido neste tópico (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/urso-pardo-de-volta-a-portugal.2209/) e parece-me que existem condições para a existência de ursos, em algumas partes do Nordeste de Portugal (isto é, se já não andam por cá).


----------



## boneli (8 Out 2014 às 13:11)

camrov8 disse:


> com a quantidade de eucaliptos mais vale trazer kualas e amigos, o que vão comer os ursos, e abutres por medidas sanitárias todos os cadáveres são removidos



Para esta região especifica, desculpa mas não concordo com o teu cometário. As zonas que o artigo se refere como por exemplo a zona da Faia Brava como refere o amigo Belém ( e não só) poderá ter alguns locais com eucaliptos, mas na sua maioria são locais com um potencial enorme e uma Biodiversidade rica!!!! Eucaliptos, Koalas e amigos???? Todos os cadáveres são removidos??? Não me vou estender muito mais mas já fiz voluntariado na Faia Brava e a realidade é um pouco diferente do que diz, apenas precisa de um empurrão porque condições tem e boas, para que outros animais importantes regressem aquela região!!!

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2014 às 13:32)

boneli disse:


> Para esta região especifica, desculpa mas não concordo com o teu cometário. As zonas que o artigo se refere como por exemplo a zona da Faia Brava como refere o amigo Belém ( e não só) poderá ter alguns locais com eucaliptos, mas na sua maioria são locais com um potencial enorme e uma Biodiversidade rica!!!! Eucaliptos, Koalas e amigos???? Todos os cadáveres são removidos??? Não me vou estender muito mais mas já fiz voluntariado na Faia Brava e a realidade é um pouco diferente do que diz, apenas precisa de um empurrão porque condições tem e boas, para que outros animais importantes regressem aquela região!!!
> 
> Abraço



Já visitei a Faia Brava, é um espaço muito interessante, mas é ainda muito pequeno, são pouco mais de 800ha, ATN tem que tentar adquirir o máximo possível de terrenos circundantes para expandir a área da reserva e também para servir de zona tampão. Têm uma regeneração natural de sobreiros muito boa e um sobreiro classificado além de ter condições excecionais para a observação de aves rupícolas.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2014 às 13:55)

A Faia Brava começou pequenina, muito pequenina e hoje já está com mais de 800 hectares. E claro que existem intenções de expandir a reserva, essa informação aliás, tem estado patente em várias comunicações ao público por parte dos seus responsáveis.


----------



## boneli (9 Out 2014 às 14:43)

Eu falei na Faia Brava apenas como referência de uma região muito maior. A noticia que foi publicada pelo Ireis abrange uma área muito mas muito maior, que tem todo o potencial para num futuro albergar uma Biodiversidade mais rica. Isto devesse ao facto de ainda estar bem preservada, livre dos eucaliptais pressões humanas (desertificação). Vamos ver no que dá...eu acredito.

Abraço


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2014 às 21:10)

O problema é que um urso mesmo sendo omnívoro, necessita de uma grande área uma população saudável ainda mais o ser humano deve consumir 2000 kcal para sobreviver imaginem um animal de 600kg, vão a uma mata actual ( e não zonas protegidas ) e vejam onde arranjam as 2000 kcal para mais que Portugal é atravessado por estradas e autoestradas de uma ponta a outra. quanto aos cadáveres não falo de acidentes nas estrada, quanto sei e dou a mão se estiver errado a direcção de veterinária  obriga a retirada de cabeças de gado mortas seja qual for a causa e se o agricultor não o fizer a multas não são leves, daí a existência de comedouros  para abutres. Também gostava de ver a fauna de Portugal recuperada mas temos de tratar o que os vai sustentar


----------



## belem (14 Out 2014 às 00:28)

camrov8 disse:


> O problema é que um urso mesmo sendo omnívoro, necessita de uma grande área uma população saudável ainda mais o ser humano deve consumir 2000 kcal para sobreviver imaginem um animal de 600kg, vão a uma mata actual ( e não zonas protegidas ) e vejam onde arranjam as 2000 kcal para mais que Portugal é atravessado por estradas e autoestradas de uma ponta a outra. quanto aos cadáveres não falo de acidentes nas estrada, quanto sei e dou a mão se estiver errado a direcção de veterinária  obriga a retirada de cabeças de gado mortas seja qual for a causa e se o agricultor não o fizer a multas não são leves, daí a existência de comedouros  para abutres. Também gostava de ver a fauna de Portugal recuperada mas temos de tratar o que os vai sustentar



Estávamos a falar na simples existência de alguns animais (uma pequena população), algures entre Portugal e Espanha,e não de populações como as que existem em Kamchatka.
Na P. Ibérica, um urso-pardo macho adulto, segundo um estudo que vi, tem uma média de 180kgs. Uma fêmea adulta deverá pesar consideravelmente menos.
E um urso-pardo normalmente não come o mesmo que as pessoas (ainda que seja omnivoro, como nós). Uma floresta  pode parecer vazia para uma pessoa, mas para um urso pode ser um frigorífico aberto e cheio de guloseimas.
De novo, acho que a informação apresentada no tópico é bastante clara quanto a esta questão.

Quanto aos cadáveres, é preciso saber distinguir as coisas, pois na Faia Brava existe autorização para o despejo de carcaças (em certos pontos).


----------



## Lightning (14 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Num passeio há uns dias na minha zona, dei de caras com este bicho que me despertou a curiosidade que por natureza já é muita 

Deslocava-se muito lentamente no chão, não voou durante todo o tempo em que estive sentado num banco, fotografei-o bem de perto sem quaisquer problemas, estava constantemente a agarrar os grãos de areia com as pinças e a mandá-los fora, como se estivesse a abrir caminho para ele. Sem exagero, demorou 1 hora e tal para percorrer uns 5 metros. Ora andava ora parava, parecia desorientado. Mas ali esteve na sua, sem se meter com ninguém 

Tinha por volta de 10 cm de comprimento. A cabeça recolhia-se num movimento estranho para dentro e para fora da protecção que tinha ao pé da mesma. Alguém me sabe dizer o que é isto?


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2014 às 16:36)

Lightning disse:


> Num passeio há uns dias na minha zona, dei de caras com este bicho que me despertou a curiosidade que por natureza já é muita
> 
> Deslocava-se muito lentamente no chão, não voou durante todo o tempo em que estive sentado num banco, fotografei-o bem de perto sem quaisquer problemas, estava constantemente a agarrar os grãos de areia com as pinças e a mandá-los fora, como se estivesse a abrir caminho para ele. Sem exagero, demorou 1 hora e tal para percorrer uns 5 metros. Ora andava ora parava, parecia desorientado. Mas ali esteve na sua, sem se meter com ninguém
> 
> Tinha por volta de 10 cm de comprimento. A cabeça recolhia-se num movimento estranho para dentro e para fora da protecção que tinha ao pé da mesma. Alguém me sabe dizer o que é isto?



Parece me um ralo ou grilo-toupereiro (_Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa_) !


----------



## james (6 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

No Parque Nacional da Peneda - Gerês , um montanhista relatou que avistou um grupo de sujeitinhos a praticar motocross numa área de proteção total . 

Pede - se às autoridades que estejam atentas e punam este tipo de delinquência , provando - nos  deste modo que o dinheiro dos nossos impostos não serve apenas para salvar bancos .


----------



## AJB (6 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

james disse:


> No Parque Nacional da Peneda - Gerês , um montanhista relatou que avistou um grupo de sujeitinhos a praticar motocross numa área de proteção total .
> 
> Pede - se às autoridades que estejam atentas e punam este tipo de delinquência , provando - nos  deste modo que o dinheiro dos nossos impostos não serve apenas para salvar bancos .


 Não podia estar mais de acordo...se for verdade é de facto terivel!


----------



## camrov8 (6 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

infelizmente não é só no Gerês quem visita os vários cordões dunares vê as marcas desses meninos, não sou contra  o tt mas há que ser responsavel


----------



## supercell (6 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

james disse:


> No Parque Nacional da Peneda - Gerês , um montanhista relatou que avistou um grupo de sujeitinhos a praticar motocross numa área de proteção total .
> 
> Pede - se às autoridades que estejam atentas e punam este tipo de delinquência , provando - nos  deste modo que o dinheiro dos nossos impostos não serve apenas para salvar bancos .



Porque não comprar uma boa bicicleta e fazer btt? Faz bem à saúde e quase não prejudica ecossistemas...
Já por várias vezes fui incomudado por este tipo de atividade também em zonas não apropriadas e cheias de biodiversidade.
Acho uma falta de respeito este tipo de atividades em zonas de interesse ecológico e ambiental...


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Entre 2010 e 2012 foram mortos >100.000 elefantes africanos:

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/100000-elephants-killed-africa-study-finds

O marfim tem sido usado em África para financiar terrorismo:

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ghter-african-elephants-use-ivory-t/?page=all

Não é possível estimar o número de elefantes mas podem andar pelos 650.000:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/04/africa-elephant-census-capture-falling-numbers

1 kilo de marfim custa >2100 dólares:

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/jul/03/price-ivory-china-triples-elephant

11 anos para a extinção do elefante?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/08/12/12-ye...ped-out-as-one-dies-every-15-minutes-3919927/

Um capitalista pensa: Bom, há cada vez menos elefantes. Logo, menos marfim. Pela lei da procura e oferta o preço só vai subir tendo em conta o ritmo a que o elefante é exterminado. A proibição encarece o marfim mas a despenalização não parará a caça tendo em conta o elevado número de clientes. Por fim, a extinção do elefante elevará absurdamente o preço do marfim porque o 'bicho' será apenas visível nos zoos (curioso como achamos piada à confinação dos bichos para deleite pessoal enquanto lá fora caçamos sem dó nem piedade) e em documentários/fotos.

Previsão do futuro do elefante africano (opinião pessoal)? Completa extinção, à semelhança do rinoceronte-negro:

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=2115541&seccao=Biosfera

As grandes empresas não são culpadas de tudo. Em muito caso é apenas um indivíduo reduzido à pobreza extrema que, sem meios para mais e melhor, vê no marfim uma forma de dinheiro fácil. Até porque quem fica rico é sempre o intermediário. Natureza vs Subsistência (mínima). Escolhas difíceis.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

Grande felino avistado em França já descartado como sendo tigre, em França não sabia mas sei que no Reino Unido está quase provado pois apos uma lei não sei que decada mas acho que antes de 80 proibiu a posse de grandes Felinos e muitos foram libertados no campo, ora como sabemos dos nossos bichanos um felino nunca perde o instinto adaptando-se melhor ao estado feral doque os cães


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2014 às 01:40)

É vergonhoso que um Parque Nacional como o Gerês esteja a ser povoado por plantas infestantes e nada seja feito. Há uma encosta voltada para a Vila do Gerês que está colonizada por uma planta introduzida cujo nome não sei, nota-se que essa praga expande-se a partir das bermas das estradas, ocupa tudo e nada mais cresce! E está a surgir de Norte a Sul do país!


----------



## boneli (15 Nov 2014 às 02:40)

frederico disse:


> É vergonhoso que um Parque Nacional como o Gerês esteja a ser povoado por plantas infestantes e nada seja feito. Há uma encosta voltada para a Vila do Gerês que está colonizada por uma planta introduzida cujo nome não sei, nota-se que essa praga expande-se a partir das bermas das estradas, ocupa tudo e nada mais cresce! E está a surgir de Norte a Sul do país!



Se uma comissão a sério e independente fosse criada a esta hora o Gerês já não era Parque Nacional!!!! A planta que falas é a mimosa. Essa encosta ardeu toda à uns anos atrás num grande incêndio e claro está a mimosa que já andava por lá encontrou condições ideais para se reproduzir. Se andarmos pelo parque verificamos que em terrenos que não pertençam a baldios e ás comunidades locais a mimosa está presente e cada vez mais se vai espalhando! O PNPG já foi o que era.

Esta planta a meu ver só tem uma coisa boa...como se cresce rapidamente evita a erosão dos solos depois dos fogos!!! Caso haja vontade politica  para fazer reflorestação é só retira-las e plantar plantas nativas e claro fazer uma vigilância constante, porque da maneira que isto vai  só com uma campanha forte e alargada é que vamos conseguir combater esta praga que veio para ficar.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

Um parque nacional tem de ter zonas inacessíveis! Sei que isto não é politicamente correcto, mas... aquela fronteira internacional na Portela do Homem não deveria existir. Há ali um excesso de presença humana em algumas alturas do ano e trânsito em excesso, tendo em conta a fragilidade ecológica daquele ponto do parque.

Diria que a abertura da fronteira na Portela do Homem, que ocorreu há umas décadas, foi um dos maiores erros ambientais cometidos em Portugal, a par da ocupação das ilhas da Ria Formosa, da passagem da A1 pela serra de Aire ou da construção da barragem do Sabor.

PS: mesmo assim parece-me que a situação no Gerês está melhor que na serra da Estrela.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

frederico disse:


> É vergonhoso que um Parque Nacional como o Gerês esteja a ser povoado por plantas infestantes e nada seja feito. Há uma encosta voltada para a Vila do Gerês que está colonizada por uma planta introduzida cujo nome não sei, nota-se que essa praga expande-se a partir das bermas das estradas, ocupa tudo e nada mais cresce! E está a surgir de Norte a Sul do país!



Estive há pouco tempo na vila do Gerês e reparei exactamente na mesma coisa. Aquela encosta está a ser dominada inteiramente por mimosas. Mas não é só ali. Também em toda a encosta sul entre a Vila do Gerês, Fafião, Ermida, etc, a mimosa está cada vez mais presente.

Carvalhos, e espécies nativas, só mesmo na zona da Portela do Homem, Leonte e Mata da Albergaria, sendo que esta última parece uma pequena ilha no meio de encostas varridas pelo fogo.

A Mata da Albergaria podia ser estendida em todo o perímetro da Albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas. Há, naquele lugar, toda uma imensa área pronta a florestar e cuidar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

As raposas da Arrábida continuam bem "domesticadas". 
















Fonte:  https://www.facebook.com/BardaArrabida?fref=ts


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2014 às 09:26)

É curioso mas essas tais mimosas parecem progredir a partir das bermas das estradas. Na serra Amarela nota-se que os exemplares de maiores dimensões estão nas bermas e a partir daí surgem os exemplares mais jovens, com progressão para as terras à ilharga da estrada. Ao observar este facto fiquei com a seguinte suspeita na mente: não andará alguém a espalhar esta praga nas bermas de estradas e caminhos? O que se passa na encosta da Vila do Gerês demonstra que se nada for feito, o problema pode ficar incontrolável, com prejuízos ambientais e económicos incalculáveis! *Seria assim muito difícil pôr as Juntas de Freguesia a trabalhar pela resolução do problema, eliminando as mimosas nas bermas de estradas e caminhos? *

Falas na Ermida, perto desta aldeia há um carvalhal interessante, o Carvalhal Escuro (_Quercus robur_), não é extenso como a Mata da Albergaria mas tem árvores de grandes dimensões e está bem conservado. Fica perto do sobreiral. Perto de Pitões também há um carvalhal extenso, formado maioritariamente por _Quercus pyrenaica_, mas também com _Quercus robur_.


----------



## irpsit (16 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Frederico,

Vou explicar-te a razão de porque vês a mimosa sempre junto às bermas. Não é acção humana, é algo natural.

A mimosa é uma espécie pioneira e fixadora de azoto. Naturalmente está adaptada para ser a primeira espécie a crescer quando o solo fica de tal forma exposto, que perde a fertilidade. Isso acontece quando por exemplo, o solo é queimado, destruído durante a construção de uma estrada, ou quando o solo é lavrado de forma tão excessiva que perde a maioria da sua fertilidade.

Daí que vejas estas espécies oportunistas, pioneiras, a crescer em zonas queimadas, nas bermas das estradas (a seguir à sua construção) e muitas vezes nas cidades quando existe uma construção de um novo edifício. Ou em solos plantados com eucalipto, já que o eucalipto empobrece muito a fertilidade do solo, ao contrário do carvalho ou de árvores folhosas. A mimosa, ou a acácia, como são fixadoras de azoto, são a tentativa da natureza de corrigir o problema de fertilidade destruída. Na natureza, estas espécies são espécies pioneiras e fixadoras de azoto.

Outra coisa é que estas espécies (como a mimosa) acabam por reduzir-se e muito, durante a sucessão ecológica, que ocorre nas décadas posteriores, se não ocorrer mais nenhuma perturbação desse solo. O carvalho, castanheiro e outras nativas acabam por crescer após a mimosa e após décadas fazem sombra, o que vai matar a mimosa, que entretanto contribuição para a fertilidade do solo, que é necessária para o carvalho e outras espécies nativas se poderem estabelecer. Como vês, Frederico, este é o ciclo natural de um processo que se chama sucessão ecológica.

A mimosa é impossível de eliminar. É importada mas é a árvore em Portugal (neste momento) mais adaptada ao empobrecimento que os solos portugueses têm (causados quase só por acção humana) e também é a árvore mais adaptada ao nosso clima neste momento (mais ainda que o carvalho que entretanto sofre também com o aquecimento do clima e redução da precipitação). Daí que eu espere uma verdadeira explosão da mimosa a seguir-se ao cultivo massivo de eucaliptos que empobreceu os solos portugueses, ou dos danos causados ao solo como os resultantes da agricultura e construções de infraestruturas.

falando de soluções, a solução pode passar por arrancar algumas mimosas sim, mas esse processo em si é um pouco sem consequência (as mimosas acabam por voltar, porque deixam no solo um banco de sementes formidável, prontas a germinar após o próximo fogo ou revirar do solo). Mais eficiente e sendo planeamento de longo prazo é plantar folhosas nativas nos sítios em que a mimosa cresce presentemente. E sobretudo impedir os fogos! E claro que além dessas acções críticas, também se pode ir arrancando, cortando a mimosa (se possível deixando a rama no solo após o corte, já que esta acrescenta fertilidade ao solo, e nunca vai gerar novas plantas). Pode ser esse o trabalho das autárquias. Outras árvores como o castanheiro, sobreiro, etc, cresceriam bem, além de produzirem comida ou recursos de valor (e podem produzir madeira igualmente)- E claro há muita mais diversidade que pode ser plantadas além de carvalhos e castanheiros, árvores e outras plantas. E isto sim é verdadeira sustentabilidade e planear o futuro, com pés e cabeça.

E concordo com o dizes. Em Portugal há erros ambientais gravíssimos. E a gestão dos parques naturais é maioritariamente uma paródia. A do Gerês é vergonhosa como dizes. Não se pode deixar perder mata original, esses valiosos carvalhais, num parque nacional. Têm que haver mais motivação por parte das autoridades competentes e mais sensibilização. E sim, haver áreas sem acesso humano.


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Concordo contigo nessa questão e noutras em que as autoridades fazem pouco pela conservação . No entanto , atualmente , o estado de conservação é superior à uns anos atrás .  Eu , que sou desde sempre visitante assíduo do PNPG , lembro - me como era aterrador o estado do PNPG nos anos 80  nos anos 80 - uma festa anual em que se deitavam foguetes de cana no meio da Mata da Albergaria , gente a fazer piqueniques nessa e noutrs matas com fogareiros , campismo selvagem com lareiras acesas para se aquecerem , jipes e motas em qualquer trilho , lobos e outras espécies à beira da extinção . . .

Muita coisa se fez nestes anos todos , mas muita também ainda está por se fazer .

Porém , continuamos a falar de uma zona natural extraordináriamente importante , das mais importantes da Europa . , o seu estatuto de Parque Nacional é intocável e absolutamente inquestionável !


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 11:16)

AnDré disse:


> Estive há pouco tempo na vila do Gerês e reparei exactamente na mesma coisa. Aquela encosta está a ser dominada inteiramente por mimosas. Mas não é só ali. Também em toda a encosta sul entre a Vila do Gerês, Fafião, Ermida, etc, a mimosa está cada vez mais presente.
> 
> Carvalhos, e espécies nativas, só mesmo na zona da Portela do Homem, Leonte e Mata da Albergaria, sendo que esta última parece uma pequena ilha no meio de encostas varridas pelo fogo.
> 
> A Mata da Albergaria podia ser estendida em todo o perímetro da Albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas. Há, naquele lugar, toda uma imensa área pronta a florestar e cuidar.


 

Há grandes carvalhais também nas zonas pertencentes aos concelhos de Montalegre e Melgaço .


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 11:18)

james disse:


> Concordo contigo nessa questão e noutras em que as autoridades fazem pouco pela conservação . No entanto , atualmente , o estado de conservação é superior à uns anos atrás .  Eu , que sou desde sempre visitante assíduo do PNPG , lembro - me como era aterrador o estado do PNPG nos anos 80  nos anos 80 - uma festa anual em que se deitavam foguetes de cana no meio da Mata da Albergaria , gente a fazer piqueniques nessa e noutrs matas com fogareiros , campismo selvagem com lareiras acesas para se aquecerem , jipes e motas em qualquer trilho , lobos e outras espécies à beira da extinção . . .
> 
> Muita coisa se fez nestes anos todos , mas muita também ainda está por se fazer .
> 
> Porém , continuamos a falar de uma zona natural extraordináriamente importante , das mais importantes da Europa . , o seu estatuto de Parque Nacional é intocável e absolutamente inquestionável !


 

Eu queria citar o Bonelli .


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

irpsit disse:


> Frederico,
> 
> Vou explicar-te a razão de porque vês a mimosa sempre junto às bermas. Não é acção humana, é algo natural.
> 
> ...


 


Mas há muita espécies nativas que foram prejudicadas pela plantação maciça de coníferas  , as espécies da zona foram simplesmente destruídas para plantar pinheiros e eucaliptos . Na minha zona continuam a nascer carvalhos ( e azevinhos também ) um pouco por todo o lado  .


----------



## irpsit (17 Nov 2014 às 12:45)

Concordo com todos vós.

Os dois grandes problemas são de facto o fogo e a plantação exagerada de monoculturas de eucaliptos e pinheiros.
A conservação ecológica em Portugal têm melhorado, mas ainda deixa MUITO a desejar.

Acho que se tivéssemos os carvalhais de volta à maioria do país, não só teríamos uma paisagem absolutamente fantástica, óptima para o turismo, como muito mais biodiversidade, e podíamos ter isso a par de mais sustentabilidade na indústria da madeira.


----------



## boneli (17 Nov 2014 às 13:02)

james disse:


> Eu queria citar o Bonelli .



Eu entendo o que dizes. O que eu digo é o reflexo do que ouço de pessoas que sabem mais do que eu nomeadamente Biólogos e a minha própria experiência de Bombeiro nos últimos 15 anos.

Toda a gente diz que conhece o Gerês desde pequeno. Pois também eu e de facto há melhorias em alguns aspetos, no entanto o Gerês é muito mas muito mais do que a mata da Albergaria!!!!

Se ao andarmos por lá e vemos mimosas por todo lado a crescer de forma gritante algo se passa!! Os grande incendio que houveram nessas encosta e foram até as pedras brancas e entrada do parque de Vilarinho das Furnas....o grande incêndio que houve na Serra Amarela, para não falar na zona da Peneda  (vou ficar por aqui), Lindoso, Cabril zona de Montalegre, etc acentuou mais esta questão das mimosas. Algo tem de ser feito. Têm noção dos milhares de hectares que arderam no parque nos últimos 5 anos???? Mais de 20 000 hectares...e só com muito esforço é que conseguiu-se parar o avanço na mata da Albergaria. Se o parque tem uma área de cerca de 80.000 hectares é só fazer contas e fico-me por aqui. Mimosas é para continua e ficar...num parque dito nacional.

Relativamente à questão de o Parque ser Parque Nacional ou não quem me falou foi uma equipa de biólogos que conheço e nos meus tempos livres acompanho na monotorização de mamíferos e anfíbios juntos das barragens, num estudo pago pela EDP. Eles são bem claros no que dizem. "O Gerês já não é o que era" e dizem mais que Montezinho a nível de preservação do património Natural já passou o Gerês.

Se se investiu mais? Acredito que sim...mas isso é relativo muito relativo.


----------



## AJB (17 Nov 2014 às 13:08)

irpsit disse:


> Concordo com todos vós.
> 
> Os dois grandes problemas são de facto o fogo e a plantação exagerada de monoculturas de eucaliptos e pinheiros.
> A conservação ecológica em Portugal têm melhorado, mas ainda deixa MUITO a desejar.
> ...


 O Problema não é o fogo, mas sim a falta dele...
o problema foi e é a ausência de gestão do fogo num território de pastoreio...ora assim os incêndios fazem o seu percurso...fogo e incêndios florestais são completamente diferentes!
O ICNF não tem uma estratégia para combater invasoras nem para gerir o fogo...esse é o verdadeiro problema! A diminuição, pensada e ideológicamente fundamentada, da presença do estado na gestão do território esta a ter os seus "belos" frutos...enfim...
Outro exemplo, a meu ver mais preocupante, é a presença da haquea picante (vulgo pica burros)...ja está no Marão/Alvão e ás portas do parque nacional pg...futuro negro este que a conservação da natureza tem a sua frente, infelizmente!


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 13:10)

Já nos anos 90  existiu um projeto de erradicação das mimosas  , começou mas parou pouco tempo depois , muito à portuguesa .
 Há  dois tipos de " Gerês "  , o turístico , este sim com grandes problemas de pressão humana e o selvagem , com problemas ao nível de fogos .

Na minha opinião , em ambos os casos , o grande problema é a falta de meios de vigilância .


----------



## frederico (17 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

As mimosas seriam problemam resolvido em poucos anos se houvesse vontade política e dinheiro. Isto deveria ser tratado como o ébola.

Lista de plantas invasoras. Quem plantar, seja onde for, tem multa. Planos de erradicação coordenados com as freguesias. Os proprietários seriam avisados por edital que no dia tal haveria «limpeza». Herbicida para cima e questão resolvida.


----------



## frederico (17 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Quantos aos eucaliptos... 

Não sou especialista no tema mas li há uns tempos que no médio e longo prazo Portugal teria um problema com a exportação desta madeira e da pasta de papel... Os BRICS estão também a fazer plantações de eucalipto, caso do Brasil e da Ìndia, vendem a preços muito mais baixos...

Se há investimento que deveríamos fazer... seria sim no sobreiro! Trata-se de uma árvore que é espontânea em quase todo o território continental e parte do seu habitat, especialmente na zona Centro, está ocupado com pinhal e eucaliptal. E por que motivo defendo o sobreiro? O petróleo barato acabou e a cortiça é um material com futuro! E poderíamos produzir muito mais cortiça. 

E também poderíamos produzir no futuro madeiras nobres como a madeira de carvalho, de forma sustentada... com uma vantagem, os carvalhos não precisam de acções de reflorestação, basta limpar os terrenos de infestantes e espalhar manualmente bolotas...

_«De modo que este país da vinha e da oliveira, das frutas magníficas e das flores preciosas, podendo oferecer no grandes mercados, com antecedência de bastantes dias, os produtos mais caros e mais raros, de maior procura e consumo, vive agarrado à miséria da sua cultura de cereais. Porque não a abandonará?»_

Parece que Salazar escreveu esta frase há quase um século. 

Durante décadas insistiu-se na questão do trigo. E assim se destruiu o solo de muitas serras. 

Agora o eucaliptal veio para substituir o trigo...


----------



## AJB (17 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

frederico disse:


> As mimosas seriam problemam resolvido em poucos anos se houvesse vontade política e dinheiro. Isto deveria ser tratado como o ébola.
> 
> Lista de plantas invasoras. Quem plantar, seja onde for, tem multa. Planos de erradicação coordenados com as freguesias. Os proprietários seriam avisados por edital que no dia tal haveria «limpeza». Herbicida para cima e questão resolvida.


 Não é assim de forma linear...a questão do herbicida pode ser contrapoducente!
Mas no caso da Mimosa (Acacia dealbata) o próprio descasque é bastante eficaz...e isso ja foi feito neste local referido do Gerês...o problema é a manutenção e vigilância!
O estado demitiu se das suas "obrigações" e disseminação de linhas orientadoras...não cuida do que é dele quanto mais do que não é...
a situação do ICNF é verdadeiramente catastrófica! Não ha uma estratégia...é gritante a incompetencia de quem dirige este organismo...assutador!


----------



## AJB (17 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

frederico disse:


> Quantos aos eucaliptos...
> 
> Não sou especialista no tema mas li há uns tempos que no médio e longo prazo Portugal teria um problema com a exportação desta madeira e da pasta de papel... Os BRICS estão também a fazer plantações de eucalipto, caso do Brasil e da Ìndia, vendem a preços muito mais baixos...
> 
> ...


 E acrescento ainda, infelizmente, que o eucalipto jamais sairá das nossas paisagens, jamais...mas pior é não haver uma estratégia para impedir que atinja novas áreas...aliás, este Governo liberalizou completamente as plantações do mesmo...à custa de um suposto desenvolvimento económico comprometemos o futuro da biodiversidade do país...e este governo que tanto critica a herança passada, esta a deixar algo que nem a um inimigo deixaria! Nesta matéria, este governo tem tido uma politica miseravel, miseravel mesmo!


----------



## frederico (17 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

Sei que a Região Autónoma da Extremadura levou a cabo há uns anos um plano de erradição do eucalipto e os eucaliptais deram lugar a plantações de sobreiro e azinheira... aqui mesmo ao lado há outra mentalidade...


----------



## james (11 Dez 2014 às 13:11)

Está praticamente concluída a barragem do Baixo - Sabor , um dos maiores atentados ambientais das últimas décadas em Portugal . E mesmo  os seus benefícios económicos são no mínimo muito discutíveis .

E mesmo violando grosseiramente diretivas comunitárias , a barragem teve o aval da Comissão Europeia , o que é algo inacreditável .

Agora vêm com a proposta de criação de um Parque Natural Sabor - tua ( outro belo " serviço " )  , o que é uma inovação , primeiro destrói - se o ecossistema e depois classifica - se como parque natural .

Enfim , é o país que temos , por alguma razão estamos na cauda da Europa  . . .


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Califórnia - 1915.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Califórnia - 1915.



Felizmente sobraram algumas dessas fantásticas sequóias, algumas com mais de 100m de altura!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2014 às 07:34)

Más notícias para a Reserva Natural do Sapal de Castro Marim.

Está proposta a construção de um hotel 5 estrelas em Área Natura 2000 mesmo junto à fronteira da área protegida, a sul da A22, perto da Ponte Internacional. 

Todo o processo mostra o péssimo estado da protecção ambiental em Portugal. As áreas mais sensíveis como os sapais deveriam ser rodeadas por uma área de pré-reserva onde o desenvolvimento de certos projectos não deveria ser permitido. 

O Hotel será construído fora da reserva  numa colina árida coberta por alfarrobeiras. Esta é parte da justificação para dar parecer favorável ao projecto. Contudo um hotel com mais de 200 camas trará inevitavelmente* um aumento exponencial da presença humana*, com tudo o que isso acarreta para a envolvente protegida: pisoteio de vegetação (na zona ocorrem espécies vegetais em risco de extinção no nosso território), circulação de veículos motorizados, ruído, perturbações para a avifauna. Muitas espécies de aves que ocorrem nos esteiros dos sapais não toleram a presença humana e face a um aumento das pressões antropogénicas podem mesmo deixar de nidificar na área. 

O extremo oriental do sotavento algarvio já está cheio de projectos turísticos falhados e falidos. 

O projecto Quinta do Vale em Monte Francisco, a norte da A22, está parado há vários anos. Na Praia Verde destruiu-se o pinhal e ficaram as crateras na elevação arenítica, mas o projecto Verde Lago nunca avançou. Do outro lado da fronteira, as obras estão há muito interrrompidas no empreendimento Costa Esuri (está falido e bem falido...) e em surdina fala-se da insolvência de um campo de golfe (onde desistiram da construção de um hotel 5 estrelas) e de um PIN na região sotavento. 

O concelho de Castro Marim tem muito espaço e lamenta-se que a escolha na hora de investir venha a recair sobre a área ambientalmente mais sensível de toda a região. Aliás, espaço não falta no Algarve mas nas últimas décadas não faltaram empreendimentos que poderiam ter sido feitos em qualquer lugar mas acabaram por ser construídos nas áreas mais importantes do ponto de vista ambiental. Basta que este hotel fosse erguido a uns escassos quilómetros da reserva natural para o impacto ambiental ser totalmente distinto. 

Todo este processo para quem conhece a zona mostra que a protecção ambiental em Portugal não funciona e está longe do que se faz em boa parte da Europa ou nos EUA. As áreas protegidas têm de ter zonas inacessíveis e áreas de pré-reserva mas as autoridades portuguesas não perceberam ainda isto. 

Entretanto a consulta pública já terminou.

http://www.ccdr-alg.pt/site/info/empreendimento-hoteleiro-panoramic-natura-hotel


Notas:

Sobre o Costa Esuri: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ng-industry-collapse-launch-legal-battle.html


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

Descoberto um novo peixe na Fossa das Marianas. A uma profundidade de 8143 metros


----------



## lreis (18 Jan 2015 às 12:26)

Jornal Ionline, dia 18 de Janeiro
Portugal. Acidentes com animais selvagens nas estradas aumentaram
http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/portugal-acidentes-animais-selvagens-nas-estradas-aumentaram

*A frequência de acidentes com javalis, veados e corços é maior nas estradas municipais, segundo um trabalho de pesquisa da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) que recomenda algumas medidas para reduzir esta sinistralidade. *
“Devem ser aplicadas medidas de mitigação” nas vias em que se registam mais acidentes com estes animais ungulados, como “mais sinalização, construção de passagens para fauna e vedação das infraestruturas”, entre outras, segundo o estudo.
Intitulado “Avaliação dos impactos das infraestruturas lineares nas populações de ungulados”, o trabalho de pesquisa foi realizado, nas regiões Centro e Norte, por Sara Isabel Marques, da Unidade de Vida Selvagem da UA, coordenada cientificamente por Carlos Fonseca.
Entre outros objectivos, a investigação visou “reconhecer o javali como a espécie de ungulado mais afetada” por estes acidentes.
O javali é o ungulado selvagem “mais abundante” em Portugal, estando “amplamente distribuído” de norte a sul.
Em 2010, existiam em Portugal entre 15 e 20 mil veados, que revelam “picos de actividade ao amanhecer e entardecer”, tal como os corços, que tinham então uma população estimada de 3.000 a 5.000 indivíduos no país.
“Em Portugal, ao contrário de outros países da União Europeia, as seguradoras não cobrem este tipo de acidentes com animais selvagens”, disse à Lusa Carlos Fonseca.
O biólogo admitiu, no entanto, que possam ser responsabilizadas “as entidades que estão a organizar caçadas”, quando os acidentes envolvem animais em fuga durante batidas e montarias.
Sempre que exista na estrada sinalização a indicar a presença de caça grossa, “é necessário moderar a velocidade”, recomendou Carlos Fonseca, frisando que se trata de uma situação de perigo para a circulação automóvel, pela qual, em caso de colisão, “o condutor é geralmente responsabilizado”.
De Janeiro a Setembro de 2013, segundo dados da Divisão de Comunicação e Relações Públicas da GNR, ocorreram em Portugal Continental 1.091 acidentes de viação com animais, selvagens e domésticos.
Lusa


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2015 às 11:23)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

Vince disse:


>



Colectânea notável e emocionante! Obrigado pela descoberta e partilha!
Dos vários apontamentos emerge logo a sensação de que até conhecemos tantos outros lugares e habitats e ecossistemas que mereciam integrar esta perspectiva selvagem do nosso território. Mesmo perante as ameaças de desaparecerem, aquela sensação dá-nos uma nova confiança e entusiasmo na sua defesa e preservação.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Imagens de 'lá de fora':


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2015 às 11:10)

Um breve passeio pela Nogueira, ontem de manhã, permitiu-me fazer umas fotos a pegadas que diferentes animais deixaram na neve.

















Algumas marcas devem ser de raposa, coelho ou até de esquilo. Cheguei a ver um corço, relativamente perto, mas este não me deu tempo de lhe tirar uma foto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2015 às 21:20)

Ontem vi no Lumiar uma espécie de papagaio ou periquito (se for, penso que periquito-de-colar).

Apesar de saber que é algo comum de se ver (penso eu), é sempre agradável de se verem aves coloridas em pleno centro da cidade


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2015 às 11:50)

Curiosa esta foto.
Arrábida, Setúbal.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Aminhaterr...5132066889519/790934087642647/?type=1&theater


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2015 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosa esta foto.
> Arrábida, Setúbal.
> 
> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Aminhaterr...5132066889519/790934087642647/?type=1&theater



Tenho amigos em Sesimbra que já me falaram desta situação, uma família de javalis em pleno dia na praia do Portinho da Arrábida. Quando chegar o Verão pode ser um problema esses javalis podem tornar-se arruaceiros e ladrões de lancheiras, alias já há algum tempo que a população de javalis da Arrábida está descontrolada.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2015 às 21:58)

têm todo o direito, e mesmo sendo abundantes não é uma imagem muito comum


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2015 às 11:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem vi no Lumiar uma espécie de papagaio ou periquito (se for, penso que periquito-de-colar).
> 
> Apesar de saber que é algo comum de se ver (penso eu), é sempre agradável de se verem aves coloridas em pleno centro da cidade



Deve ser provavelmente o periquito de colar (_Psittacula krameri). _A espécie é já relativamente abundante em alguns locais de Lisboa, dos quais se destacam o parque do Monteiro Mor e a Quinta das Conchas onde se concentram já em numerosos e ruidosos bandos. Esta  é uma das 7 espécies exóticas nidificantes em Portugal.

Mais info em: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/exoticas.html


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2015 às 12:13)

camrov8 disse:


> têm todo o direito, e mesmo sendo abundantes não é uma imagem muito comum



Na Serra da Arrábida têm se tornado frequentes estas visitas à praia segundo me dizem. Eles têm direito, mas podem se tornar perigosos para as pessoas.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

é por ser inverno no verão com a afluência de pessoas eles devem-se afastar gostam pouco de ser incomodados,


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 01:07)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho amigos em Sesimbra que já me falaram desta situação, uma família de javalis em pleno dia na praia do Portinho da Arrábida. Quando chegar o Verão pode ser um problema esses javalis podem tornar-se arruaceiros e ladrões de lancheiras, alias já há algum tempo que a população de javalis da Arrábida está descontrolada.



Boas MSantos,

Espreita este video,publicado ha 3 dias atras.
As raposas já estão domesticadas, agora os javalis, qual é o próximo?


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2015 às 17:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas MSantos,
> 
> Espreita este video,publicado ha 3 dias atras.
> As raposas já estão domesticadas, agora os javalis, qual é o próximo?




Bem apanhados. Que descarados que eles andam!


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

Já há uns poucos anos que me tenho apercebido da presença de javalis na Arrábida (nas partes menos humanizadas da Serra), durante o meu trabalho de campo.

Só apareceram mais recentemente nas notícias, porque entretanto começaram a tornar-se mais numerosos e não levaria muito tempo, até que mais pessoas se apercebessem deles.


PS: Uma vez andava no meio da Serra da Arrábida à noite e apercebi-me que algo andava a acompanhar-me (bem junto ao meu lado, ao alcance de um braço), passou-me pela cabeça que poderia ser um cão, mas quando olhei para ver o que era, vi uma raposa. lol


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:51)

No meu 2ºlocal de seguimento existem muitos javalis, segundo me contaram estará relacionado com um grande incêndio que ocorreu ha uns anos atras na tapada de Mafra, foi o salve-se quem puder, percorreram quilometros.


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2015 às 21:13)

belem disse:


> Já há uns poucos anos que me tenho apercebido da presença de javalis na Arrábida (nas partes menos humanizadas da Serra), durante o meu trabalho de campo.
> 
> Só apareceram mais recentemente nas notícias, porque entretanto começaram a tornar-se mais numerosos e não levaria muito tempo, até que mais pessoas se apercebessem deles.
> 
> ...



Também já me aconteceu isso uma vez durante uma caminhada no PN Montesinho, tenho fotos desse momento neste tópico a umas dezenas de paginas atrás. 

Deixo aqui uma das fotos desse momento.


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2015 às 09:50)

Olive tree-killing bacteria may spread across Europe
http://rt.com/news/236495-italy-olive-disease-spreads/


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

http://phys.org/news/2015-03-simula...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/release...cedaily+(Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily)


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2015 às 17:30)

> *In South Africa, Ranchers Are Breeding Mutant Animals to Be Hunted*



http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-hunting-mutant-big-game-in-south-africa/


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 18:26)

> The shores of Lake Baikal in Siberia, the world's largest body of fresh water and popular tourist destination, are covered with rotting algae dangerous to its unique ecosystem.



http://rt.com/news/240453-lake-baikal-pollution-draining/


----------



## james (15 Mar 2015 às 11:57)

Na  Serra da Arrabida , tem aumentado o numero de javalis , o numero de lobos também tem aumentado em algumas zonas , o lince foi reintroduzido . 3 especies que estiveram ou estão em perigo de extinção e agora estão a recuperar . Motivo para regozijo ?  Não , 
segundo a opinião geral  ( a começar pelos media , dos mais medíocres da Europa ) , os javalis são demais , os lobos fazem ataques terríveis e se calhar comem pessoas e também já são demais e devem ser caçados , apesar de só existirem 300 num pais que não e assim tao pequeno e os linces só são 3 ou 4 e aparece logo um morto .

Tenho pena de dizer isto , mas somos um pais de malucos , não admira que com esta mentalidade o FMI e outros que tal estejam sempre a ter que nos dar a mao .

Deixo uma dica : por que não criamos um programa nacional  de erradicação da nossa fauna e flora autoctene ?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 12:47)

Hoje vi pela primeira vez um  Lagostin nesta ribeira aqui perto de casa, tentei tirar foto mas não fui a tempo.


----------



## frederico (16 Mar 2015 às 16:44)

A histeria da comunicação social em torno do lobo é ridícula. Esses jornaleiros deveriam informar-se que o lobo até décadas recentes existiu de Caminha até quase Vila Real de Santo António, ou seja, do Minho ao Algarve, tendo convivido com o Homem durante milénios neste espaço que é Portugal.

Nas serras algarvias o povo diz que o lobo se extinguiu devido às campanhas do trigo da primeira metade do século XX, extensas zonas de floresta e de mato foram destruídas em vários sectores da serra para dar lugar às culturas de cereais.

Até há pouco tempo o veado esteve quase extinto em Portugal e mesmo o javali não esteve bem. O lince ficou praticamente extinto em duas décadas, devido à redução das populações de coelho-bravo e ao negócio da caça. O toirão existia até ao vale do Mondego, mas sendo espécie que não tolera o Homem extinguiu-se décadas atrás e mesmo em Marrocos está à beira de desaparecer.

Os  ataques do lobo devem-se em grande medida à ausência de presas silvestres, que são devidamente dizimadas em algumas regiões por grunhos, mas também se  deve à ignorância  e negligência dos proprietários de gado, que não investem em bons cães de guarda e em cercas.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 17:14)

> Aos 76 anos, o especialista em bioacústica Bernie Krause pode gabar-se de ter gravado nomes como Bob Dylan, George Harrison ou Stevie Wonder. Há muito tempo, porém, que Krause se dedica exclusivamente aos sons da natureza. Ele grava os sons de animais em florestas, mares, pântanos e desertos em várias partes do mundo e possui um centro de pesquisa dos sons do mundo animal, com mais de quatro mil horas de gravações de 15 mil espécies.
> 
> No entanto, é o próprio Krause que confirma que, à medida que as florestas vão sendo desflorestadas e o clima se transforma, cada vez tem menos trabalho. “Tudo está a mudar por causa do aquecimento global, o nível dos mares e desflorestação em geral. Metade dos meus arquivos vem de habitats que ou foram radicalmente transformados pela acção do homem ou já estão em silêncio. Metade desses arquivos já podemos ouvir de outra forma”, explicou Krause ao site Anda.



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/03/15/mundo-animal-esta-cada-vez-mais-silencioso/


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/03/16/populacao-de-sardinhas-do-pacifico-cai-90-em-oito-anos/


----------



## lreis (18 Mar 2015 às 18:02)

frederico disse:


> Os  ataques do lobo devem-se em grande medida à ausência de presas silvestres, que são devidamente dizimadas em algumas regiões por grunhos, mas também se  deve à ignorância  e negligência dos proprietários de gado, que não investem em bons cães de guarda e em cercas.


 
Concordo na generalidade com uma pequena correção ("...que são INdevidamente dizimadas...").
Existe neste contexto obrigações claras do Estado que não estão vertidas nesta análise rápida. Os grunhos e a negligência dos proprietários acontece estrondosamente porque o Estado exime-se de actuar. E assim sendo...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2015 às 21:50)

*Há (cada vez mais) javalis na Arrábida*

Uma atração para quem está de passeio, um pesadelo para quem lá mora 

Os javalis preferem bosques com bastante vegetação onde possam esconder-se. Os javalis passam grande parte do dia fuçando a terra em busca de comida. Os javalis adoram banhos mas de lama, não são animais da praia. Não? Bom, não é o que dizem os habitués da zona da Arrábida. Subitamente, no início do verão passado, pequenos grupos destes porcos selvagens passaram a ser vistos à beira-mar - e até a escavar mexilhão na rocha! -, de manhãzinha ou ao final da tarde.
"Foi na altura do Mundial de Futebol: as pessoas estavam aqui na esplanada quando eles começaram a aproximar-se e a ganhar confiança", recorda Orlando Soares, gerente de O Farol, um dos restaurantes da praia do Portinho, antes de acrescentar que, há dias, ainda não eram três da tarde e já os bichos andavam por ali. As pessoas não resistem a fotografá-los e Orlando sorri - embora seja um sorriso algo reticente. "Tenho noção de que pode ser um risco..."

Além dos passeios à praia, onde acabam por revirar os caixotes do lixo à procura de comida, passaram a suceder-se igualmente investidas desses javalis no lado urbano da Arrábida, em Azeitão. "Vêm esfomeados e já chegaram até ao Parque da Cidade" (uma zona verde, com café e parque infantil), onde revolveram o relvado, junto aos sobreiros, para se banquetearem com as bolotas. "Isto é uma praga", considera Celestina Neves, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Azeitão, a avisar: "É preciso fazer alguma coisa antes que haja um acidente". E já houve um encontro imediato entre um javali e um carro, no troço a caminho de Setúbal, saldando-se no desfecho pouco simpático de ter um animal ferido,  chapa amolgada e uma condutora em estado de choque.

Mas não só. Há ainda quem não se conforme com os danos à flora da serra, sobretudo as orquídeas, raríssimas, cujos bolbos são uma refeição gourmet para os javalis. "Um senhor que tinha ido ver as flores até chorava: não havia nada...", continua a autarca, recordando que os bichos não têm predador e que, por estarem na zona protegida do Parque Natural, só quem tem terreno agrícola e licença de porte de arma é que os pode caçar.

"Neste momento, são mais do que uma ameaça: não só devastaram a flora, como alteraram a estrutura do solo, ao lhe introduzirem azoto por via dos seus excrementos", explica Jorge Capelo, investigador em ecologia da vegetação. E deixa o alerta: "Em seu lugar, está a crescer uma flora oportunista. A original vai demorar muito a recuperar. Se recuperar..."
*
 Caçadas e outros avisos *
Em declínio até aos anos 1970, os javalis são hoje uma população crescente em toda a Europa. Há um ano, um relatório apresentado no Parlamento Europeu falava mesmo de uma "explosão populacional", uma expansão que já tinha levado as autoridades alemãs e francesas a convocarem os caçadores para ações de controlo em Berlim e Toulouse.
"Aqui também vai ser inevitável", concorda Pedro Vieira, do Clube da Arrábida, associação de moradores criada para preservar a zona. Para já, conseguiu o aval do Parque Natural e do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas para organizar três caçadas. Na primeira, em janeiro, não mataram nenhum bicho; nas outras duas, apenas oito exemplares. "Mas aqui há centenas, vai ser preciso encontrar um outro método", diz, secundado por João Carvalho, da Associação de Proprietários Rurais, adiantando que provavelmente vão optar por capturar os animais vivos, com armadilhas - e sem tiros.

"Eles estão completamente à vontade. Nós nem por isso...", há de ainda acrescentar Maria João, que explora o Zeca,  outros dos estabelecimentos da praia, e em cuja porta se vê o aviso, assinado com os símbolos do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas e do Parque Natural da Arrábida: "Têm sido avistados javalis nesta área. A bem da sua segurança, não os alimente nem coloque comida à vista. Não se aproxime. Lembre-se que estes animais são selvagens."

Visão


----------



## frederico (22 Mar 2015 às 22:00)

Uma alcateia de lobos... já houve em décadas passadas... que falta fazem na Arrábida...


----------



## lreis (30 Mar 2015 às 14:02)

Boas noticias relativas ao Abutre Preto em Portugal

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...-nidificar-no-alentejo-40-anos-depois-1690808


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2015 às 19:35)

Quando estive no Tejo Internacional, e 2005, falaram-me da colocação de iscos envenenados, um desses casos causou a morte a mais de 40 abutres e águias em 2004 ou 2005. 

Na serra algarvia ainda se usam esses iscos para matar cães vadios, as pessoas não falam disto abertamente com medo mas quando vem o final da época de caça os caçadores abandonam os cães mais velhos nos montes da serra. Estes atacam os galinheiros e o gado, e os locais recorrem aos iscos envenenados. 

Não sei se no interior alentejano há esta prática, mas é algo a ter em conta na protecção do ambiente em Portugal.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

A solução, a meu ver, nunca passará por reintroduzir lobos na Arrábida. Provavelmente não há espaço para diversidade genética e sobretudo ainda não existem presas suficientes. Os javalis terão é que ser rapidamente apanhados (seja com armadilhas ou com anestesias) e largados nas zonas mais próximas e aptas do Alentejo. E é evidente que a Arrábida não está pronta para ter javalis: não existem predadores (a não ser que queiram andar à cartuchada), e portanto os javalis vão acabar por dar cabo de algumas espécies vegetais. Na época seca e quando têm sede, desenterram raízes e bolbos em grandes quantidades e mais depressa do que o ecossistema consegue repôr.

PS: E aquelas minas a céu aberto são uma vergonha. Acabem com isso, o quanto antes.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2015 às 18:55)

belem disse:


> A solução, a meu ver, nunca passará por reintroduzir lobos na Arrábida. Provavelmente não há espaço para diversidade genética e sobretudo ainda não existem presas suficientes. Os javalis terão é que ser rapidamente apanhados (seja com armadilhas ou com anestesias) e largados nas zonas mais próximas e aptas do Alentejo. E é evidente que a Arrábida não está pronta para ter javalis: não existem predadores (a não ser que queiram andar à cartuchada), e portanto os javalis vão acabar por dar cabo de algumas espécies vegetais. Na época seca e quando têm sede, desenterram raízes e bolbos em grandes quantidades e mais depressa do que o ecossistema consegue repôr.
> 
> PS: E aquelas minas a céu aberto são uma vergonha. Acabem com isso, o quanto antes.




Com todo o respeito , Belém  , não concordo .

Esse e o mesmo principio dos aldeoes que quando o lobo regressa , eles acham que chateia, então trata de correr com ele .

Atenção que o javali e uma especie também indígena e já se regista a sua presença na Arrábida a seculos . Tem de haver formas de controlo natural . E temos de ver que a seculos que o lobo e praticamente o único predador natural ( e nem sequer e a sua presa preferida ) e tem existido algum equilíbrio .

E também acredito que a os turistas de fim de semana fazem muitos mais estragos na flora . Ai sim , a presença humana deveria ser fortemente restringida .


----------



## boneli (31 Mar 2015 às 20:38)

Introduzir Lobos na Arrábida, porque tem javalis?

Também não acho boa ideia, nem é viável...nem com nem sem javalis!

James, já pensas-te se a Arrábida tinha capacidade para albergar Lobos?


----------



## james (1 Abr 2015 às 00:55)

boneli disse:


> Introduzir Lobos na Arrábida, porque tem javalis?
> 
> Também não acho boa ideia, nem é viável...nem com nem sem javalis!
> 
> ...


----------



## boneli (1 Abr 2015 às 01:34)

Pois....principal problema é mesmo esse falta de espaço. A Arrábida não é assim tão grande e corredores ecológicos simplesmente não existem.

Agora há algo que não entendo. O porquê de nos últimos anos ter aumentado tanto o número de Javalis na Serra????


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2015 às 02:05)

Tanto quanto sei as reintroduções de lobo não funcionam, o tema até tem sido discutido em Espanha pois parece que o lobo poder-se-á ter extinto na Andaluzia. O que interessa neste momento é estabilizar as populações a Norte do Douro e trabalhar na expansão da espécie entre o Douro e o Tejo.

Os javalis terão de ser controlados pois há espécies vegetais raras em perigo. No entanto ter caçadores à solta num Parque Natural é um problema, pois além do lixo que fica há sempre a perturbação de espécies animais e vegetais que devem ser protegidas. Portanto se houver a organização de batidas, os caçadores devem ser sempre acompanhados por guardas ou técnicos do Parque, como se faz em Espanha. Já participei em caçadas na Andaluzia e vi caçadores portugueses a ser impedidos pelo guarda da reserva de matarem espécies não cinegéticas, infelizmente muitos caçadores portugueses são grunhos selvagens.

Quanto aos corredores ecológicos é algo que os espanhóis fazem há décadas, mas por cá nunca se falou no assunto. Um corredor ecológico entre a Arrábida e o Alentejo ou o Vale do Tejo é difícil de concretizar, creio que a prioridade na serra deve ser a preservação do coberto vegetal.

Não sei quando se extinguiu o lobo na Arrábida, mas não foi assim há tanto tempo.

Neste momento poderemos apenas sonhar com linces a Sul de Setúbal, na zona do Sado ou das serras de Grândola e do Cercal...


----------



## james (1 Abr 2015 às 10:51)

O maior controle populacional d javali ( e também do coelho bravo )  provem do aparecimento cíclico de epidemias que desvastam estas especies .

Algo que e pouco discutido e o facto de na década de 40 do seculo passado  o aparecimento de uma grande epidemia que arrasou estas especies em Portugal ter coincidido com o enorme declínio do lobo e do lince . Esta situação aliada a desastrosa campanha do trigo e florestação em massa de pinheiro bravo com a consequente destruição em grande escala da nossa floresta nativa durante o " Estado Novo " contribuiram para talvez o maior declínio da historia das populações de lobos e linces . 

Ainda nos anos 30 havia muitos lobos a porta de Braga , por exemplo e havia tantos coelhos bravos que dizia - se que quase se conseguia apanha - los a mao .

Como diz o membro Frederico e muito bem , os corredores ecológicos são muito importantes . E através destes que os lobos estão a conseguir repovoar os seus antigos territórios .


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2015 às 17:45)

james disse:


> Com todo o respeito , Belém  , não concordo .
> 
> Esse e o mesmo principio dos aldeoes que quando o lobo regressa , eles acham que chateia, então trata de correr com ele .



Com todo o respeito, não é comparável essa analogia, uma vez que estes javalis foram reintroduzidos na Serra, sem qualquer estudo de impacte ambiental e sem qualquer noção dos requerimentos para a espécie. Não vieram pelo próprio pé.



james disse:


> Atenção que o javali e uma especie também indígena e já se regista a sua presença na Arrábida a seculos . Tem de haver formas de controlo natural . E temos de ver que a seculos que o lobo e praticamente o único predador natural ( e nem sequer e a sua presa preferida ) e tem existido algum equilíbrio ..



Mas as condições da Serra da Arrábida dos nosso dias, não são de todo as mesmas de outros tempos, quando existiam lobos, veados e javalis, na Serra, já há alguns séculos atrás. Eu faço trabalho de campo na Serra da Arrábida há anos e já fiz também trabalho de campo em zonas de lobo e garanto-lhe que não é a mesma coisa. Mesmo comparando com zonas onde o lobo apenas tem uma presença irregular.



james disse:


> E também acredito que a os turistas de fim de semana fazem muitos mais estragos na flora . Ai sim , a presença humana deveria ser fortemente restringida .



Também concordo que devia ser restrita a presença humana, de alguma forma e em certas zonas, tanto que mencionei o caso das pedreiras, por exemplo, esse sim, um caso flagrante de destruição da Serra da Arrábida (e em variadissimos quadrantes).


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2015 às 18:08)

http://www.theguardian.com/global-d.../over-population-over-consumption-in-pictures


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2015 às 19:05)

Fiz uma breve visita a Marvão e Castelo de Vide. 

Fiquei impressionado com a proliferação de invasoras, mimosas e acácias, e com os eucaliptos. Na Portagem em pleno parque autorizaram uma urbanização à algarvia, com moradias em banda, quando dentro do parque há tantos quintas abandonadas, com moradias de excelente qualidade estética e com boas volumetrias. Há algumas moradias recentes que me parecem a mais, uma pouco ao estilo serra da Arrábida. 

Apesar de tudo há zonas com uma extraordinária regeneração de carvalhal. Se houver vontade política parece-me fácil a recuperação do Parque, na Extremadura espanhola há cerca de 10 anos eliminaram os eucaliptos e as invasoras de Monfrague...


----------



## james (3 Abr 2015 às 19:18)

frederico disse:


> Fiz uma breve visita a Marvão e Castelo de Vide.
> 
> Fiquei impressionado com a proliferação de invasoras, mimosas e acácias, e com os eucaliptos. Na Portagem em pleno parque autorizaram uma urbanização à algarvia, com moradias em banda, quando dentro do parque há tantos quintas abandonadas, com moradias de excelente qualidade estética e com boas volumetrias. Há algumas moradias recentes que me parecem a mais, uma pouco ao estilo serra da Arrábida.
> 
> Apesar de tudo há zonas com uma extraordinária regeneração de carvalhal. Se houver vontade política parece-me fácil a recuperação do Parque, na Extremadura espanhola há cerca de 10 anos eliminaram os eucaliptos e as invasoras de Monfrague...





Os eucaliptos , pelos efeitos negativos que provocam nos ecossistemas , deveriam ser considerados apenas para produção. Como tal , apenas deveriam existir em zonas restritas e condicionadas apenas para produção .

No restante território , deveria ser considerada especie invasora e parasita e ser eliminada .


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

Quando visitei Monfrague em 2005 a Junta de Extremadura estava a eliminar os eucaliptos da região autónoma e a plantar sobreiros e azinheiros. Diziam que no longo prazo compensaria mais explorar a cortiça e que o eucalipto tinha grande impacto especialmente numa zona seca e com solos sujeitos a erosão.


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Abr 2015 às 23:08)

*http://cita.angra.uac.pt/biodiversidade/noticias/ver.php?id=521*


*Primeiro registo de Zoropsis spinimana na ilha Terceira!*
"Foi confirmada pela primeira vez a presença da aranha exótica Zoropsis spinimana na Ilha Terceira. Após a sua identificação no Faial em 2009 e no Pico em 2013, foi agora identificado um indivíduo proveniente da Praia da Vitória (Ilha Terceira).

Este facto demonstra que continua a livre expansão de espécies exóticas nos Açores, sem qualquer controle eficaz em portos e aeroportos.

Esta espécie é nativa da Região Mediterrânica, e nos últimos 20 anos tem sido registado uma expansão que abrange a Europa Central e Rússia, e já está introduzida na América do Norte. Tendo cerca de 2 cm de corpo e até 5 cm incluindo as patas. A parte central do seu corpo (prosoma) é castanho com grandes manchas mais escuras. O abdómen (opistossoma) tem marcas pretas na zona superior. As pernas são de cor castanha, salpicado de pontos pretos. Apesar de esta espécie ser inofensiva, o seu tamanho pode causar alarme, ainda que infundado. Esta espécie não é agressiva nem apresenta riscos para a saúde. A sua mordedura não tem importância médica. É possível ser encontrada em zonas com atividade humana, debaixo de cascas e em troncos e madeiras velhas, onde a sua coloração lhe permite uma excelente camuflagem. Normalmente são avistadas em casas, onde procuram refúgio. Aqui a sua camuflagem não é eficaz e são facilmente identificáveis. São mais ativas de noite, mantendo-se imóveis durante o dia.

Caso encontre uma aranha que possa corresponder a esta descrição, pedimos para a colocar num frasco, e contactar a Universidade dos Açores para confirmarmos a identificação e acrescentar a nova localização. Pode contactar o Grupo da Biodiversidade dos Açores através do e-mail: efmendonca@uac.pt.

Para mais informações sobre a sua ecologia e comportamento, consultar a página do nosso parceiro Naturdata: http://naturdata.com/Zoropsis-spinimana-13306.htm"


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2015 às 12:03)

*Manuel Machado critica APA pela morte de lampreia e sável no Mondego*

O Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, Manuel Machado, lamenta a morte de “dezenas” de lampreias e sáveis, ocorrida na sexta-feira, 3 de Abril, junto ao Açude-Ponte, no Rio Mondego, conforme noticia este sábado o Diário de Coimbra. “Depois de ter sido feito pelo Estado, a cargo da APA [Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente], um investimento tão significativo, de mais de um milhão de euros, o que acaba de acontecer não é aceitável”, aponta Manuel Machado, que sublinha: “Lamento o sucedido.”

Tendo em conta a notícia do matutino conimbricense, este significativo prejuízo ambiental verificou-se porque as comportas do Açude estiveram fechadas durante o dia, o que impediu a formação de um caudal suficiente para que as lampreias e sáveis pudessem continuar o seu trajeto rio acima. Uma alegada negligência incompreensível, mesmo tratando-se do feriado de Sexta-Feira Santa e do período pascal, quando vários outros serviços públicos funcionam dentro da normalidade.

Ainda conforme o Diário de Coimbra, só às 21h00 é que surgiu um funcionário da APA para abrir as comportas, numa altura em que também a PSP já se encontrava no local, tendo sido alertada por populares e autoridades locais, que detetaram o grave dano ambiental.

Infelizmente, não é a primeira vez que Manuel Machado nota que têm de ser os populares a colmatar as falhas nos sistemas de alerta de organismos públicos, como se verificou no final de janeiro último, na cheia repentina que afetou a localidade do Cabouco. Por mais que o Governo português tenha seguido, ou mesmo superado, o que lhe foi imposto pela troika, os serviços públicos não podem deixar de cumprir as funções que lhe são confiadas, sob pena de graves prejuízos para as populações ou, como sucedeu esta sexta-feira, para o Ambiente.






Município de Coimbra


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 18:59)




----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

*China’s Wealthy Are Banking on Extinction*

http://news.yahoo.com/china-wealthy-banking-extinction-212500950.html



> Tigers, elephants, rhinos, bears, and even a few tree species have become new kinds of collectible investments similar to fine art and antiques, several experts said.
> 
> As more collectors have entered the market, killing endangered species has grown increasingly profitable. Ivory wholesale prices, for example, have shot up from $564 per kilogram in 2006 to at least $2,100 today.



Trabalhar na conservação é um trabalho deveras frustrante, para não dizer que é uma batalha perdida. Apenas se adia o inevitável.


----------



## Garcia (14 Abr 2015 às 20:36)

hoje quando acordei e vim à janela ver o tempo, tinha esta amiga pousada num muro..


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2015 às 01:32)

Tenho uma questão que não consegui esclarecer na internet. As pombas dormem de olhos abertos?
É que esta noite tenho um hóspede na minha cerejeira e não fecha os olhos:


----------



## camrov8 (19 Abr 2015 às 13:24)

Não é uma pomba mas uma prima é uma rola e dormem com os olhos fechados.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

camrov8 disse:


> Não é uma pomba mas uma prima é uma rola e dormem com os olhos fechados.



A sério? É que sempre que ia confirmar a pobre da rola mantinha os olhos abertos. E querem saber mais hoje está hospedada precisamente no mesmo galho... Esquisito E também ainda não fechou os olhos. Pobre do bicho deve sofrer de insónias


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A sério? É que sempre que ia confirmar a pobre da rola mantinha os olhos abertos. E querem saber mais hoje está hospedada precisamente no mesmo galho... Esquisito E também ainda não fechou os olhos. Pobre do bicho deve sofrer de insónias


Está de olhos abertos porque está alerta e talvez assustada. Deve ser uma rola criada em cativeiro que fugiu e agora não sabe procurar alimento.
Eu "tenho" um casal de rolas-turcas a criar numa tangerineira. Na semana passada andaram a fazer o ninho e agora a fêmea já passa lá a maior parte do tempo, provavelmente já deve ter ovos. Têm convivido bem com a nossa presença e nem sequer se assustam com os cães.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2015 às 01:09)

Afinal segundo este estudo há _Quercus robur_ no Algarve!

http://www.ensino.uevora.pt/mgcrn/Documentos_varios/Tese_Carlos_Vila_Vicosa.pdf

O verdadeiro mapa da flora nativa do Algarve e do Alentejo está por fazer. Ao contrário do que ensinam nas escolas, o Sul não seria uma paisagem  monótona de montado de azinheira e sobreiro, mas um complexo puzzle de carvalhais, azinhais, sobreirais, soutos, com muitos híbridos pelo meio. Afinal a Sul do Tejo ainda ocorrem todas as espécie de carvalho nativas de Portugal!

Nesta Páscoa identifiquei:

- _Quercus faginea _nos concelhos de Montemor, Mora e Ponte de Sôr;

- _Quercus robur _na estrada que liga Ponte de Sôr a Abrantes;

- _Quercus pyrenaica _nos concelhos de Portalegre, Marvão, Castelo de Vide, Crato e Nisa.

Não consegui encontrar alvarinho na serra da Ossa nem na de São Mamede.

Segundo o estudo o que devo ter identificado na serra de Tavira foi _Quercus marianica (_híbrido ou nova espécie?) e não _Quercus canariensis.
_
Na estrada que liga Évora a Montemor, do lado direito, é possível identificar alguns bosques com sobreiro, azinheira, carvalho-cerquinho e freixo, com choupais bem conservados a acompanhar linhas de água.

Bem tentam pintar o Alentejo de «deserto»...


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Identifiquei também muitos_ Quercus robur_ no Pinhal Interior. Existe claramente uma fronteira nestas serranias entre o domínio de três espécies: _Quercus robur_, _Quercus faginea_ e _Quercus suber_.

Por exemplo, perto da barragem do Cabril dominaria o alvarinho. A sul de Proença-a-Nova já estamos em terras de sobreiro e azinheira, já se anuncia o montado da Beira Alentejana. Mas a Leste de Ansião, quando abandonamos a A13 e tomamos a estrada em direcção a Castelo Branco, domina o carvalho-cerquinho.

Na estrada nacional que liga Coimbra ao Porto, encontra-se carvalho-cerquinho aproximadamente até à zona da Mealhada. E aproximadamente a Norte desta cidade o carvalho-cerquinho desaparece para dar lugar ao alvarinho.

Portanto, a sul de Aveiro o alvarinho já não atinge o litoral, e a sul da Mealhada a sua área de distribuição estende-se ao longo das áreas mais húmidas e amenas das serranias beirãs, até bem perto do vale do Tejo.

É só olhar para este mapa da precipitação e visitar as zonas mencionadas:







Por baixo do pinhal e do eucaliptal os carvalhos tentam crescer... até ao próximo corte de árvores e consequente limpeza do terreno, ou até ao próximo incêndio.

Se houvesse um plano a longo prazo para os carvalhos em Portugal poderíamos ter uma exploração sustentável da sua madeira, em vez de insistirmos num produto ameaçado pela globalização: a indústria do eucalipto. Se calhar daqui a algumas décadas olharemos para o eucalipto como agora olhamos para as famigeradas Campanhas do Trigo, que destruíram irremediavelmente os solos de vastas áreas do Sul e do Interior.

Estes carvalhos são nossos e produzem madeira de elevadíssimo valor económico. Não crescem nos BRICS e é na Península Ibérica que têm as melhores condições edafo-climáticas para prosperar.

Por sua vez a cortiça é um material com muito futuro e não se vêem no terreno replantações de sobreiro com a dimensão que se pode encontrar em Espanha. E são necessárias, dada a mortalidade provocada pela doença do sobreiro e pelos incêndios.


----------



## james (20 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

É verdade , o carvalho é uma árvore extraordinária , os seus bosques albergam muitas formas de vida , quer animal quer vegetal , têm uma  fantástica resistência ao fogo e à erosão do solo .  Pessoalmente , acho a árvore mais bonita de Portugal , tenho vários em minha casa , aliás , eu só planto praticamente plantas autóctenes , acho que toda a gente devia fazer o mesmo .


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2015 às 18:19)

james disse:


> É verdade , o carvalho é uma árvore extraordinária , os seus bosques albergam muitas formas de vida , quer animal quer vegetal , têm uma  fantástica resistência ao fogo e à erosão do solo .  Pessoalmente , acho a árvore mais bonita de Portugal , tenho vários em minha casa , aliás , eu só planto praticamente plantas autóctenes , acho que toda a gente devia fazer o mesmo .



Infelizmente em Portugal as autarquias não utilizam carvalhos nos jardins e alamedas, e já não se plantam árvores à beira das estradas e dos caminhos. Seria uma forma de promover a preservação deste património genético, a utilização maciça da flora autócne por privados e Estado em espaços públicos e nas sebes.

Noutros países europeus recorrem às espécies nativas para embelezar espaços públicos, por que motivo somos diferentes?

Cada vez vejo mais mimosas a ser plantadas à beira das estradas e a formar sebes para delimitar terrenos, e tal está a suceder do Algarve ao Minho. É um exemplo do nosso atraso ambiental. Estas mimosas daqui a alguns anos vão progredir para lá das sebes e das valetas, e invadir os terrenos adjacentes, como já está a suceder no Gerês. Depois virão as lamúrias do costume. Quem plantasse ou tivesse nas suas propriedades invasoras deveria ser multado, depois de um plano de sensibilização da população. Aliás, para que serve a RTP? Está a ser criado um monstro que será de difícil controlo.

EDIT:

O carvalho era a árvore sagrada dos Celtas, que andaram por cá antes da chegada dos Romanos.

O culto ao alvarinho ainda existiu velado no Norte do país até tempos recentes, apesar dos esforços da ICAR para remover todos os resquícios do paganismo. Mas mesmo na Igreja havia quem compreendesse certos tipos de Conhecimento... e no Norte de Portugal ainda existem velhos carvalhos sagrados...


----------



## camrov8 (20 Abr 2015 às 20:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A sério? É que sempre que ia confirmar a pobre da rola mantinha os olhos abertos. E querem saber mais hoje está hospedada precisamente no mesmo galho... Esquisito E também ainda não fechou os olhos. Pobre do bicho deve sofrer de insónias


Não te preocupes com o dormir as aves dormem muito pouco, na verdade é raro o animal que dorme tanto como nós, e o motivo esta entre as orelhas, so os golfinhos se aproximam com 6 horas 3 para cada lado do cerebro, o cachalotes dormem em periodos de 90 min o tempo que aguentam sem respirar. De volta a rola pela cor branca deve ter fugido de alguma gaiola e esta meio perdida, a selvagens raramente ficam no mesmo sitio


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

camrov8 disse:


> Não te preocupes com o dormir as aves dormem muito pouco, na verdade é raro o animal que dorme tanto como nós, e o motivo esta entre as orelhas, so os golfinhos se aproximam com 6 horas 3 para cada lado do cerebro, o cachalotes dormem em periodos de 90 min o tempo que aguentam sem respirar. De volta a rola pela cor branca deve ter fugido de alguma gaiola e esta meio perdida, a selvagens raramente ficam no mesmo sitio



Pois pior é que se calhar ela não está habituada a comer por si mesma, vai ser a 3ª noite consecutiva, neste momento a rola já está no mesmo galhinho a ajeitar-se. Espero que ela se safe. Eu posso lá deixar algo para ela comer (sei lá arroz? pão?) não sei. Mas também não queria interferir muito no meio dela.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Abr 2015 às 20:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois pior é que se calhar ela não está habituada a comer por si mesma, vai ser a 3ª noite consecutiva, neste momento a rola já está no mesmo galhinho a ajeitar-se. Espero que ela se safe. Eu posso lá deixar algo para ela comer (sei lá arroz? pão?) não sei. Mas também não queria interferir muito no meio dela.


se ela continuar sem se mexer o melhor é capturar, muitos animais que nascem em cativeiro não se safam quando fogem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2015 às 20:50)

camrov8 disse:


> se ela continuar sem se mexer o melhor é capturar, muitos animais que nascem em cativeiro não se safam quando fogem.


Pois talvez seja mesmo melhor, ela durante o dia vai à vida dela, depois pelas 20:30h regressa sempre aqui à cerejeira. Ainda por cima amanhã pode trovejar e chover com alguma intensidade, pobre bicho


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

Frederico

 Não acredites nesse mapa, pois mostra valores de precipitação irrealistas para vastas áreas de Portugal, que não correspondem nada com a realidade do nosso país.

Mas em relação ao resto da tua intervenção, concordo com praticamente tudo.


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

Gostaria de encontrar o carvalho-roble no Algarve. A sub-espécie que há a Sul do Tejo é diferente daquela que ocorre no Norte e Centro do país. Para já, só encontrei robles entre Abrantes e Ponte de Sôr. Procurei na serra da Ossa e na serra de São Mamede mas não encontrei. 

Já agora, aquela exploração de eucaliptos na vertente Norte da serra da Ossa é descabida. Os solos estão claramente a ficar destruídos. Porquê eucalipto e por que não cortiça e agro-pecuária? Aquilo nunca deveria ter sido autorizado em solos com aquela inclinação.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Abr 2015 às 21:41)

frederico disse:


> Infelizmente em Portugal as autarquias não utilizam carvalhos nos jardins e alamedas, e já não se plantam árvores à beira das estradas e dos caminhos. Seria uma forma de promover a preservação deste património genético, a utilização maciça da flora autócne por privados e Estado em espaços públicos e nas sebes.
> 
> Noutros países europeus recorrem às espécies nativas para embelezar espaços públicos, por que motivo somos diferentes?
> 
> Cada vez vejo mais mimosas a ser plantadas à beira das estradas e a formar sebes para delimitar terrenos, e tal está a suceder do Algarve ao Minho. É um exemplo do nosso atraso ambiental. Estas mimosas daqui a alguns anos vão progredir para lá das sebes e das valetas, e invadir os terrenos adjacentes, como já está a suceder no Gerês. Depois virão as lamúrias do costume. Quem plantasse ou tivesse nas suas propriedades invasoras deveria ser multado, depois de um plano de sensibilização da população. Aliás, para que serve a RTP? Está a ser criado um monstro que será de difícil controlo.


Tenho reparado há cada vez mais nós de acesso e terrenos junto às nacionais completamente invadidos por acácias, uma autêntica praga. Já tinha pensado porque é que não plantam nesses locais árvores autóctones, principalmente naqueles que ainda não foram tomados pelas invasoras.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

as acácias não são fáceis de eliminar, produzem muitas sementes, pior elas sobrevivem aos fogos na verdade germinam mais depressa a seguir a incêndios,  e teem mais uma arma as folhas das acácias produzem uma substancia que inibe o crescimento de flora a sua volta, se virem praticamente nada rebenta debaixo delas


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2015 às 03:31)

A esteva que é uma planta nativa também dificulta o crescimento das outras espécies. Seria importante a sua remoção no Sul, em torno de azinheiras ou sobreiros jovens. Contudo as terras não devem ser lavradas. A remoção pode ser manual, e a resina da folha das estevas tem aproveitamento económico, bem como tem a sua madeira.

Em Portugal gastar dinheiro em florestação é um erro. Basta espalhar manualmente as sementes e limpar as terras. E limpar não significa lavrar, isso é um erro muito grave! Limpar implica apenas remover as invasoras e diminuir a densidade de algumas espécies, como a esteva.

Todos os anos deveriam ser colhidas bolotas e espalhadas nos terrenos em redor. A Natureza trata do resto.


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

A esteva é uma planta autótone, que muitas vezes cresce em solos pobres, erodidos e «secos», onde poucas ou quase nenhumas espécies conseguem prosperar, que ao libertar os seus desperdícios orgânicos, torna os solos mais ricos e húmidos. Dá alimento, sombra e abrigo a várias espécies como a perdiz-vermelha e permite que espécies mais exigentes em água e nutrientes possam germinar e crescer, como o sobreiro... Não concordo de todo com a sua remoção (além de ser pouco económica e prática). Mas concordo com o resto da tua intervenção.

PS: A esteva até é uma espécie típica de sucessão, ou seja, com o tempo e de forma natural, acaba por desaparecer ou alterar a sua zona de distribuição espacial.


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2015 às 19:41)

A remoção da esteva ocorreria apenas em torno dos pés de árvores e arbustos jovens, assim não haveria problemas de erosão.

Já agora, li por aí que as sementes podem ser utilizadas para temperar as refeições.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2015 às 00:37)

frederico disse:


> A remoção da esteva ocorreria apenas em torno dos pés de árvores e arbustos jovens, assim não haveria problemas de erosão.



Penso que a remoção da esteva não constitui grande vantagem, para além de ser muito morosa, visto que os pequenos sobreiros ou azinheiras toleram algum ensombramento e a cobertura de estevas dá alguma protecção às pequenas árvores, evitando que sequem demasiado na estação seca, além disso fazem parte da sucessão ecológica como o Belém referiu.

A ideia que o Frederico propõe da recolha de bolotas dos melhores exemplares (melhores fenótipos) que depois seriam semeadas em áreas a arborizar é boa, qualquer um o pode fazer, é muito fácil, eu já consegui germinar algumas bolotas, mas a melhor opção é mesmo fazer sementeira directa nos locais definitivos, mesmo que muitas bolotas não vinguem as que consigam sobreviver serão árvores mais fortes, pois desenvolvem melhor a parte radicular do que as que são plantadas já com um ano ou dois de vida.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para quem quiser saber mais sobre bolotas e como germinar pode consultar este blog:

http://bologta.blogspot.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 09:39)

Ontem vi um Pica-pau-malhado-grande, neste local (isolado):

Assustou-se com a minha presença, voou a uma velocidade impressionante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

Boas, falando de fauna, por aqui os terrenos vizinhos, ganharam vida, com a chegada dos javalis, talvez com crias para alimentarem, que cada noite estão mais perto da minha casa, a noite passada estiveram a cerca de 25 metros, infelizmente ainda nao consegui observar nenhum. Já desde do Outono que eles tem se chegado mais perto das casas e estradas. Deve-se talvez ao abandono dos terrenos e da agricultura, que a pouco e pouco se vão enchendo de mato e silvas.
Eles revolvem a terra em redor dos troncos das árvores á procura de raízes e bolbos de jarros silvestres., devido também á escassez de alimentos, enquanto nao aparecem os frutos silvestres e frutas, espero que nao eles entretanto nao cheguem até ás hortas, eu digo isto porque já estiveram perto da minha.


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Os Serviços Florestais de Nordeste estão em guerra aberta contra a Gunnera Manicata, mais conhecida por ‘Gigante’, uma planta trazida por um particular para um jardim das Furnas e que se propagou, de forma descontrolada, por toda a ilha de São Miguel.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...tais-de-nordeste-declararam-guerra-ao-gigante


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas, falando de fauna, por aqui os terrenos vizinhos, ganharam vida, com a chegada dos javalis, talvez com crias para alimentarem, que cada noite estão mais perto da minha casa, a noite passada estiveram a cerca de 25 metros, infelizmente ainda nao consegui observar nenhum. Já desde do Outono que eles tem se chegado mais perto das casas e estradas. Deve-se talvez ao abandono dos terrenos e da agricultura, que a pouco e pouco se vão enchendo de mato e silvas.
> Eles revolvem a terra em redor dos troncos das árvores á procura de raízes e bolbos de jarros silvestres., devido também á escassez de alimentos, enquanto nao aparecem os frutos silvestres e frutas, espero que nao eles entretanto nao cheguem até ás hortas, eu digo isto porque já estiveram perto da minha.



Uma situação a acompanhar, pois na ausência de um predador como o lobo as populações de javali poderão ficar descontroladas e dizimar populações de espécies vegetais em risco de extinção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2015 às 21:15)

Boas, hoje vim falar de flora, herdei agora á pouco um terreno do meus avós, que tem cerca de 60 oliveiras , que foram podadas, para a lenha alimentar a lareira. Debaixo de umas quantas oliveira, nasce espontaneamente azinheiras, o mesmo acontece aqui com terrenos vizinhos, mas desta vez com sobreiros. Do meu ponto de vista, penso que as bolotas serão transportas, por aves, como o melro, ou o corvo... 
Desses sobreiros alguns já tem mais de 20 e tal anos, e eu é que tenho sido responsável pelo desbaste do ramos, para que cresçam vigorosos, porque os terrenos estão devotos ao abandono
O terreno já há mais de 20 anos, que nao é gradado, com recurso a tractores, serve só para pastoreio de ovelhas e cabras, mas nada intensivo, apenas poucos dias por semana, estando a cargo do pastor, sem recurso a vedações.
Ainda são cerca de 3 ha, só tenho pena de nao poder investir, nele de modo a poder tirar melhor partido dele, tinha uma ideia em framboesas, o outros frutos vermelhos, mas era tudo em modo de produção biológica, mas pode ser que um dia aconteça. Eu se podesse abolia de vez do mercado todos os produtos fitofarmacêuticos. Tem um poço, que tem água em abundancia.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Pobre pato-real, andava perdido.
Local: Vale da ribeira das vinhas, Cascais (a ribeira está seca)


----------



## Garcia (29 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

por falarem em patos...
uma foto que tirei em Fevereiro de 2014...
Rio Tejo.. Margem sul..


----------



## Garcia (3 Mai 2015 às 11:43)

A minha mini horta. . .  

Salsa, alfaces e morangos. .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 13:35)

Um bom exemplo de como o tamanho não é o mais importante! 
O que está no "vaso" cor-de-rosa?


----------



## Garcia (3 Mai 2015 às 14:17)

Alfaces.. das "roxas"..  

tenho 2 pés de salsa, 6 alfaces folha lisa, 4 alfaces roxas (com 2 semanas de atraso em relação ás restantes) e na caixa branca, construída ontem, 8 pés de morangos..


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

Agora sim, é óbvio que são alfaces! 
Bem jeitosinha essa caixa branca, quase que diria que tinha sido comprada no IKEA!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

Por aqui os terrenos estão lindos com as flores campestres a formar um "valente tapete", as orquídeas silvestres, também estão  no seu auge, bem como os rosmaninhos e as papoilas. Não sei como é que ainda existe gente que prefere ver tudo "queimado" com o tao famoso glifosato, mas pelo lado mau, nao podem ver uma ervinha, nem uma flor. Enfim nem depois dos últimos estudos, que muitos já sabiam dos seus malefícios, mas parece que nem todos querem acreditar. Para quem nao teve a oportunidade de ver o Bloco de Esquerda, já levou o caso á assembleia, a Helena Pinto, que mora no meu concelho falou sem papas na língua.

http://www.beparlamento.net/video/o-glifosato-é-cancerígeno


----------



## boneli (11 Mai 2015 às 12:13)

Aqui está um bom exemplo da limpeza de predadores por envenenamento..prática comum quando se quer e onde se quer!!!

4 abutres negros e 1 abutre do Egipto, tudo animais raros mortos em 3 tempos.

Até dói a alma.

https://www.facebook.com/lpnatureza


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mai 2015 às 19:47)

Boa tarde. Alguém me sabe dizer qual a espécie destes 2 pássaros:
Pássaro 1(trepa paredes e troncos de árvore):












Pássaro 2 (deve ser uma andorinha não?):


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

O primeiro, com base na tua info, é com alguma certeza uma trepadeira e o segundo, sim, parece uma andorinha.


----------



## boneli (17 Mai 2015 às 21:22)

A segunda ou é uma andorinha ou uma toutinegra.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mai 2015 às 19:39)

como não sei onde postar isto aqui vai, o icnf fez uma coisa boa e parece que ninguem deu por ela, o icnf deu uma nega a sic e ao programa golfinhos com as estrelas


----------



## camrov8 (23 Mai 2015 às 13:46)

http://news.yahoo.com/government-hunters-prepare-kill-salmon-eating-birds-231912271.html
incrivel a maneira como esta gente descobre estas ideias para resolver problemas, ainda por cima criado pelo governo


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

Boa noite. Tenho aqui uma pequena dúvida como distinguir um melro macho de uma fêmea?
Hoje apareceu aqui no quintal um filhote deste melro(a), o irmão dele já morreu nas garras dos gatos e por pouco este ia tendo o mesmo destino hoje não o tivesse eu apanhado, mas o pior é que não o posso manter preso já tive más experiências com isso... Não sei que fazer... Ou morre nos gatos ou morre nas minhas mãos sem eu querer




O sítio era muito escuro e a máquina já estava sem bateria, pelo que o telemóvel não consegui fazer melhor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2015 às 09:38)

http://www.vortexmag.net/querem-destruir-o-pequeno-tibete-portugues/

O nosso governo em vez de proteger estas riquezas que o nosso país ainda conserva á centenas de anos, como estes socalcos criados pelo homem, para a prática da agricultura, só se interessa em enterrar mais um pouco do nosso dinheiro.

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/60635/


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 19:04)

Portugal já e o pais do mundo com a
Maior área de eucalipto .

Algo que nos deveria envergonhar a todos !


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

james disse:


> Portugal já e o pais do mundo com a
> Maior área de eucalipto .
> 
> Algo que nos deveria envergonhar a todos !



Sem dúvida .
Onde é que encontraste esses dados?


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

[QUOTnão esStormRic, post: 491467, member: 6540"]Sem dúvida .
Onde é que encontraste esses dados?[/QUOTE]


Se nao estou em erro , foi num artigo da " visao " quando andava a navegar na net .


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 00:32)

james disse:


> Portugal já e o pais do mundo com a
> Maior área de eucalipto .
> 
> Algo que nos deveria envergonhar a todos !


É da Europa, não do mundo. 
http://visao.sapo.pt/eucaliptugal-o-ecocidio-da-floresta-nacional=f752575


----------



## james (4 Jun 2015 às 00:59)

OK , se calhar vi mal , mas mesmo assim e demasiado .


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 01:17)

João Pedro disse:


> É da Europa, não do mundo.
> http://visao.sapo.pt/eucaliptugal-o-ecocidio-da-floresta-nacional=f752575





james disse:


> OK , se calhar vi mal , mas mesmo assim e demasiado .



O que interessa é isto:


> Em 2008 o território português era já o maior produtor mundial de _Eucalyptus globulus_, à frente de Espanha e da Austrália. A área de eucaliptal na altura era de mais de 700 mil hectares. Cresceu. Hoje o _Eucalyptus globulus_ atinge oficialmente os 812 mil hectares de área plantada no espaço florestal em Portugal. *Em termos de área total de eucaliptos plantados, Portugal fica apenas atrás da Índia, do Brasil, da China e da Austrália.*
> 
> *- A área da Índia é 32 vezes a área de Portugal.
> -  A área da Austrália é 84 vezes a de Portugal.
> ...


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2015 às 05:39)

O eucalipto faz-me muita confusão...

Então a Finlândia está em recessão, e uma das causas é a queda da indústria finlandesa da pasta de papel. Parece que o consumo de papel está a cair e a concorrência do Brasil ou da Índia fazem o resto. E por cá, como está a dita fileira da pasta de papel?

Depois, faz-me confusão ver pequenas propriedades com eucaliptos. Não seria mais rentável terem agricultura? Afinal, todos os anos há colheita, já o eucalipto é só ao fim de 10 a 20 anos, certo?

Mais. Por que será que em termos relativos, o eucalipto não tem tanto sucesso em Espanha, Itália ou França?

E se a cortiça tem tanto futuro, por que motivo não se investe mais na plantação de sobreiro no Centro do país, onde a espécie é nativa e tem enorme potencial? Ainda mais agora, com a elevadíssima mortalidade no Sul, devido em parte ao stress hídrico.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 10:35)

frederico disse:


> Depois, faz-me confusão ver pequenas propriedades com eucaliptos. Não seria mais rentável terem agricultura? Afinal, todos os anos há colheita, já o eucalipto é só ao fim de 10 a 20 anos, certo?


Acredito que muitas dessas pequenas propriedades estejam semi-abandonadas, ou sem gente para trabalhar a terra. Quando a terra não é o principal sustento do proprietário, é mais fácil plantar tudo com eucalipto e ter algum retorno extra a cada 10 anos. Cultivar dá muito trabalho...

E depois, se formos a ver bem a coisa, a maioria dos terrenos plantados com eucalipto são impróprios para o cultivo.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 10:37)

StormRic disse:


> O que interessa é isto:


Seria interessante ter também os números de área plantada na Índia, Brasil, China e Austrália para comparação, algo que o autor não fornece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2015 às 13:53)

Aqui na minha freguesia existe ainda uns bons ha de sobreiros já centenários, e outros tantos sobreiros que vão nascendo espontaneamente(bolota), que vai sendo transportada pelos javalis e por outras aves. Existe também algumas manchas de pinhal bravo, mas nao muito significativo.
Agora esse praga do eucaliptos proliferam cada vez mais os terrenos tambem por aqui. Uns já mais antigos, outros que são replantados novamente com eucaliptos.


----------



## james (4 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Economicamente , o eucalipto só tem algumas vantagens a curto prazo .

A longo prazo , não tem nenhuma : provoca a erosão dos solos , que por sua vez arrasta as terras e as inutiliza para cultivo , alem de desaparecer o estrato vegetal .

Ah , e outra coisa , o facto de Portugal ser normalmente a área da Europa com mais área ardida e ser a que tem mais eucaliptal nao ocorre por acaso , ha uma relação direta entre estes dois fatores .
Os críticos costumam dizer que os carvalhos e sobreiros também ardem , claro que sim , tudo e suscetível de arder , mas presenciem um incêndio numa mata de carvalhos e num eucaliptal ( que já foi o meu caso ) e vejam a diferença . Num eucaliptal , e aterradora a forca de propagação do incêndio , tal como o barulho que faz e os focos de incêndio que vão surgindo .E depois do incêndio tudo desaparece , exceto o eucalipto .

Para a próxima vez que for noticiado que Portugal e o pais da Europa com 
Maior arárea ardida , a noticia deveria ser dada assim : " Portugal e o pais da Europa com maior área ardida ,  em grande parte relacionado com o facto de ser também o pais da Europa com maior numero de eucaliptos . "


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 15:16)

james disse:


> Os críticos costumam dizer que os carvalhos e sobreiros também ardem , claro que sim , tudo e suscetível de arder , mas presenciem um incêndio numa mata de carvalhos e num eucaliptal ( que já foi o meu caso ) e vejam a diferença . Num eucaliptal , e aterradora a forca de propagação do incêndio , tal como o barulho que faz e os focos de incêndio que vão surgindo .E depois do incêndio tudo desaparece , exceto o eucalipto .



Os sobreiros ardem a custo, é necessário que o fogo perdure com grande intensidade no mesmo local para que os sobreiros se percam. Pode arder a folhagem e os ramos terminais mas em grande parte dos casos a árvore sobrevive graças ao revestimento de cortiça.
Ainda resistem em Sintra, por exemplo, numerosos sobreiros de grandes dimensões em zonas por onde têm passado vários incêndios, mesmo do grande incêndio de 1966. Houve núcleos de sobreiros em torno de maciços de blocos de granito que sobreviveram quando tudo à volta desapareceu. Ainda lá estão e dão-nos uma imagem do provável coberto florestal antigo da serra.


----------



## james (4 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

member: 3907"]Economicamente , o eucalipto só tem algumas vantagens a curto prazo .

A longo prazo , não tem nenhuma : provoca a erosão dos solos , que por sua vez arrasta as terras e as inutiliza para cultivo , alem de desaparecer o estrato vegetal .

Ah , e outra coisa , o facto de Portugal ser normalmente a área da Europa com mais área ardida e ser a que tem mais eucaliptal nao ocorre por acaso , ha uma relação direta entre estes dois fatores .
Os críticos costumam dizer que os carvalhos e sobreiros também ardem , claro que sim , tudo e suscetível de arder , mas presenciem um incêndio numa mata de carvalhos e num eucaliptal ( que já foi o meu caso ) e vejam a diferença . Num eucaliptal , e aterradora a forca de propagação do incêndio , tal como o barulho que faz e os focos de incêndio que vão surgindo .E depois do incêndio tudo desaparece , exceto o eucalipto .

Para a próxima vez que for noticiado que Portugal e o pais da Europa com
Maior arárea ardida , a noticia deveria ser dada assim : " Portugal e o pais da Europa com maior área ardida ,  em grande parte relacionado com o facto de ser também o pais da Europa com maior numero de eucaliptos . "[/QUOTE]



O que eu queria dizer que depois do incêndio tudo desaparece exceto o eucalipto e que no decorrer do incêndio , o eucalipto fica totalmente 
Calcinado  como nenhuma outra arvore , mas depois floresce extraordinariamente como nenhuma outra arvore .

E de registar que foi a fantástica capacidade do carvalho em resistir ao fogo que  possibilitou que a mata do Cabril no PNPG não fosse totalmente aniquilada , salvo erro , em 2009 .

Esse que foi um dos maiores desastres ecológicos das ultimas décadas em Portugal e e pouco falado . Arvores centenárias numa floresta praticamente virgem desapareceram para sempre  , mas podia ter sido evitado , lembro - me do apelo quase diário dos bombeiros a pedir reforços mas nada . Provavelmente , como sempre , os meios deviam estar todos a combater incêndios em eucaliptais .

Só para ter uma ideia do desprezo ( e uma palavra forte mas não ha outra ) que o Estado tem pelo nosso patrimônio natural .


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

Um eucaliptal dá lucro ao fim de uma década, mas um sobreiral quando já está mais desenvolvido também dá lucro de 9 em 9 anos.

Vejo que nos concelhos do chamado Pinhal Interior, depois dos grandes incêndios da década passada, voltaram ao pinheiro e ao eucalipto. Ora o sobreiro tem muito potencial naquela região, e com as mortes maciças de sobreiros no Sul o Pinhal Interior poderia ser uma alternativa para manter a produção de cortiça em Portugal. Já falei com um Engenheiro Florestal da Quercus há uns anos que concordava comigo neste ponto, o sobreiro está mal aproveitado na região Centro e no longo prazo daria mais retorno que o eucalipto e o pinheiro.

Por algum motivo em termos relativos o eucalipto tem menos sucesso em Espanha, por que será?


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2015 às 18:22)

Acrescento ao meu comentário anterior que o eucalipto ocupa área que poderia ser destinada à criação de gado, no Litoral Norte vastas áreas de eucalipto poderiam ser pastagens para gado. Do ponto de vista económico faria todo o sentido pois importamos muita carne e a produção mundial terá de aumentar nas próximas décadas. O gado daria certamente muito mais emprego.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

frederico disse:


> Um eucaliptal dá lucro ao fim de uma década, mas um sobreiral quando já está mais desenvolvido também dá lucro de 9 em 9 anos.
> 
> Por algum motivo em termos relativos o eucalipto tem menos sucesso em Espanha, por que será?



O eucalipto tem algum sucesso em Espanha nas zonas em que existem condições para a espécie prosperar, não nos podemos esquecer que a Espanha é em grande parte do seu território um a vasta meseta bastante seca, e fria no Inverno o que não beneficia em nada o eucalipto, já em Portugal principalmente na faixa do litoral do Norte e Centro as condições para o eucalipto são as ideais, tornando a espécie muito produtiva e rentável. A principal razão do sucesso do eucalipto em Portugal é a forte fileira industrial da pasta de papel, a Portucel é uma das lideres mundiais nesta área. Outro factor importante é a dimensão de propriedade florestal em Portugal que é muito pequena, demasiado pequena para ser rentável com outras espécies de árvores, se não houver associações de proprietários em ZIFs.

Não defendo o eucalipto, preferia ver o nosso País coberto de vegetação autoctone mas o eucalipto contribui positivamente para a nossa economia e é uma indústria que dá emprego e gera receita, a longo prazo penso que o eucalipto vai deixar de ser rentável, por dois motivos, primeiro pela entrada em cena de países emergentes com muito mais área disponível para arborizar com eucaliptos e com possibilidade de plantar espécies mais rentáveis (com ciclos mais curtos), do que o nosso _globulus_; o outro motivo é, que é expectável uma diminuição do consumo de papel nas próximas décadas, já que cada vez mais o formato digital ocupa lugar do papel.


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2015 às 19:02)

«Não defendo o eucalipto, preferia ver o nosso País coberto de vegetação autoctone mas o eucalitpo contribui positivamente para a nossa economia e é uma indústria que dá emprego e gera receita, a longo prazo penso que o eucalipto vai deixar de ser rentável, por dois motivos, primeiros pela entrada em cena de países emergentes com muito mais área disponível para arborizar com eucaliptos e com possibilidade de plantar espécies mais rentáveis (com ciclos mais curtos), do que o nosso _globulus_; o outro motivo é, que é expectável uma diminuição do consumo de papel nas próximas décadas, já que cada vez mais o formato digital ocupa lugar do papel.»

Também penso assim.

Mas o futuro prepara-se agora. E ninguém o está a preparar no sector da silvicultura.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

frederico disse:


> «Não defendo o eucalipto, preferia ver o nosso País coberto de vegetação autoctone mas o eucalitpo contribui positivamente para a nossa economia e é uma indústria que dá emprego e gera receita, a longo prazo penso que o eucalipto vai deixar de ser rentável, por dois motivos, primeiros pela entrada em cena de países emergentes com muito mais área disponível para arborizar com eucaliptos e com possibilidade de plantar espécies mais rentáveis (com ciclos mais curtos), do que o nosso _globulus_; o outro motivo é, que é expectável uma diminuição do consumo de papel nas próximas décadas, já que cada vez mais o formato digital ocupa lugar do papel.»
> 
> Também penso assim.
> 
> Mas o futuro prepara-se agora. E ninguém o está a preparar no sector da silvicultura.



Ninguem está a preparar o sector da silvicultura em Portugal porque Portugal anda sempre atrasado nestas, como noutras questões relacionadas com o mundo rural. Penso que deviam ser muito maiores os incentivos ao associativismo florestal, para tornar a gestão das áreas florestais mais fácil e rentável, além de que se deveria fazer uma aposta forte nas espécies nativas como os pinheiros (bravo e manso) e nos _Quercus_, principalmente o sobreiro que é o mais rentável.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 21:57)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Ontem ao final da tarde, durante uma caminhada por uma estrada rural, consegui observar 2 cobras pequenas, nao tinham mais do que 1 metro, no que penso ser algum ritual de acasalamento, estavam como os pescoços entrelaçador e erguidos.
Perante isto, fiz o que toda as pessoas deviam de fazer, que é nao perturbar os animais, e simplesmente desviei o meu percurso, uns 50 metros ou mais pra nao as interromper. Nao consegui tirar foto, porque nao tinha o telemovel comigo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

GEOTA chumba mini-hídrica no rio Vez, em Sistelo
http://rioslivresgeota.org/geota-pa...chumbo-de-mini-hidrica-no-rio-vez-em-sistelo/
Bem haja alguem com cabeça para pensar o que é melhor para a populaçao residente e para toda a biodiversidade e ecossistemas ali presentes.
Documento completo: http://rioslivresgeota.org/wp-conte...caoPublica_EIA_AproveitamentoHidroSistelo.pdf


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 11:57)

Parece que em Lisboa se tem abatido árvores por tudo e por nada, que tanta vida e sombra dão principalmente agora neste dias tórridos, aos nossos jardins portugueses. Já existe alguns abaixo-assinados a decorrer para fazer mudar certas atitudes dos nossos governantes.
Várias espécies de árvores tem sido dizimadas pela nossa capital, momeadamente freixo entre outras.
Já sabemos que por vezes devido á sua altura podem meter em perigo pessoas e bens, devido á sua sanidade e também á condições climatéricas, mas isso serão o menor dos casos certamente.
*A primavera lisboeta viu o chilrear dos pássaros ser abafado pelo barulho das motosserras. Em vários bairros, tem-se assistido a aparatosas operações de poda e corte de árvores, algumas com décadas. As juntas de freguesia, que ganharam competências nesta área mas delegam os trabalhos em empresas, argumentam com a segurança pública. Mas há cada vez mais vozes a criticar o que consideram ser “um massacre”. Também são muitos os que acusam as juntas de incompetência e dizem que os interesses económicos suplantam a possibilidade de curar as árvores doentes. *
http://ocorvo.pt/2015/05/14/por-que-estao-tantas-arvores-muito-antigas-a-ser-cortadas-em-lisboa/
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ario-verde-em-lisboa-motiva-protestos-1694523
http://leitor.expresso.pt/#library/...ros-alertas-para-abate-de-arvores-sao-de-2008

Eu sempre fui contra a podas e cortes mal elaborados, acho que quem nao percebe do assunto, vale mais procurar ajuda de alguém especializado no assunto, e estes funcionárias das autarquias será que tem alguma formação para elaboraram essas podas. Até porque as árvores ficam em sofrimento durante muito tempo, por que nao conseguem cicatrizar esses cortes por onde depois acabam por entrar doenças e fungo, levando-as á sua morte.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 12:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parece que em Lisboa se tem abatido árvores por tudo e por nada, que tanta vida e sombra dão principalmente agora neste dias tórridos, aos nossos jardins portugueses. Já existe alguns abaixo-assinados a decorrer para fazer mudar certas atitudes dos nossos governantes.
> Várias espécies de árvores tem sido dizimadas pela nossa capital, momeadamente freixo entre outras.
> Já sabemos que por vezes devido á sua altura podem meter em perigo pessoas e bens, devido á sua sanidade e também á condições climatéricas, mas isso serão o menor dos casos certamente.
> *A primavera lisboeta viu o chilrear dos pássaros ser abafado pelo barulho das motosserras. Em vários bairros, tem-se assistido a aparatosas operações de poda e corte de árvores, algumas com décadas. As juntas de freguesia, que ganharam competências nesta área mas delegam os trabalhos em empresas, argumentam com a segurança pública. Mas há cada vez mais vozes a criticar o que consideram ser “um massacre”. Também são muitos os que acusam as juntas de incompetência e dizem que os interesses económicos suplantam a possibilidade de curar as árvores doentes. *
> ...





Inteiramente de acordo  , uma cidade sem arvores e uma cidade triste e com pouco valor .

A maior parte das ditas podas nao sao podas nenhumas , e apenas um desbaste sem criterio . Uma poda feita por um profissional a serio quase nem da para ver que foi feita , serve para ajudar a arvore , nao para a mutilar .

Riscos existem , muitas vezes as arvores podem cair mas a maior parte das vezes e negligencia das pessoas .

As arvores sao o de que melhor existe , nunca sao de mais .

Mas se quisermos falar em riscos , aqueles que de forma leviana defendem abate de arvores porque sao perigosas , se fossem coerentes tambem deveriam , por exemplo , proibir a circulacao automovel ,  os acidentes de viacao sao responsaveis por milhoes de mortos e estropiados anualmente em todo o mundo .


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:08)

james disse:


> Inteiramente de acordo  , uma cidade sem arvores e uma cidade triste e com pouco valor .
> 
> A maior parte das ditas podas nao sao podas nenhumas , e apenas um desbaste sem criterio . Uma poda feita por um profissional a serio quase nem da para ver que foi feita , serve para ajudar a arvore , nao para a mutilar .
> 
> ...



Concordo completamente contigo, a mim nada me dá mais prazer do que plantar árvores e cuidar delas. Afinal de contas são elas que nos dão tantas riquezas, como lenha, frutos, purificam-nos o ar, entre outras...


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

Aqui no Porto também já se começam a ver umas podas muito suspeitas, feitas fora de época, perto do cemitério de Paranhos mutilaram umas copas de árvores e não se justifica o que ali foi feito. Se entregam este serviço a empresas então está tudo explicado, vão aparecer mil e uma desculpas para mutilar e derrubar árvores, pois as ditas «empresas» tentarão chular o máximo dinheiro possível ao poder local. Quem tem a culpa? O Estado, que não contrata bons jardineiros para fazerem este serviço. Se a isto juntarmos uma cultura arboricida... 

As nossas cidades têm poucas árvores, o Alentejo e o Algarve são péssimos exemplos de zonas arboricidas. É grave com o clima e a insolação que temos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2015 às 17:10)

Aqui está uma prova que agricultura e o Homem podem e devem andar sempre de "maos dadas" e que conseguem partilhar o mesmo espaço, sem prejuízo para ambos, ou o menos possivel.
*Uma quinta portuguesa de vinhos do Douro ganhou um prémio europeu de sustentablidade ambiental. A produção agrícola está integrada em espaço da Rede Natura 2000 e é pensada de forma a não interferir no ecossistema.*

*http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/economia...-premio-europeu-de-sustentabilidade-ambiental
*
Falando de outro tema, que é sobre o burro de raça mirandesa- É urgente salvar o Burro de Miranda da extinção
http://www.ruralea.com/tematico.php?ativ=11&local=248
Aqui na minha localidade existe uns criadores desta raça á mais de 2 anos,, sendo de inicio um macho e 4 femeas reprodutoras, onde já lá nasceram mais de 6 ou 7 crias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2015 às 20:03)

Aqui está um dos maus exemplos de biodiversidade. Os nossos governantes nao fazem nada e cada empresa faz o que lhe apetece e descarrega directamente para os cursos de água. O rio Almonda é um dos afluentes do Tejo, e poe em risco toda a fauna e flora da Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo.
Como é que é possivel que um dos técnico do ICNF nao saiba o que é preciso para apresentar um queixa ambiental? Já para nao falar do SEPNA, que parece nao se interessar pelo assunto.
Num dos vídeos é possivel ver que é desta água que os agricultores regam as suas cultura, como o milho, tomate.. tudo isto depois vai para a cadeia alimentar e acaba no nosso prato.
Os nossos politicos só querem encher os bolsos, e os policias andam mais interessados na caça á multa, do que resolver estes atentados.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 19:46)




----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 19:52)




----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 14:10)

Milhafre?

Vi o esta manhã aqui na zona.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 23:43)




----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2015 às 22:11)

Boa noite. Alguém me sabe dizer qual é a espécie deste passarinho bebé?


----------



## nunessimoes (15 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Alguém me sabe dizer qual é a espécie deste passarinho bebé?


Penso que seja canário..


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2015 às 22:33)

Já agora, se alguem conseguir identificar o tipo de ave de rapina que apresento no meu post acima, ficava bastante agradecido.
Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2015 às 22:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora, se alguem conseguir identificar o tipo de ave de rapina que apresento no meu post acima, ficava bastante agradecido.
> Obrigado.



Boas no facebook existe um grupo que se chama Aves de portugal Continental, metam lá as fotos que lá existe pessoal que ajuda a identificar qual é a espécie.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/121307984660183/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2015 às 23:07)

*Quercus alerta para o aumento da autorização de eucaliptais pelo ICNF*
*Caso em Torres Novas com plantação de eucaliptos que viola a legislação de protecção ao sobreiro*
http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...mento-da-autorizacao-de-eucaliptais-pelo-icnf

Nem sei que dizer, até tenho vergonha que isto aconteça no meu concelho, quem é que se lembra de plantar eucaliptos debaixo de sobreiros com décadas, e ainda por cima mobilizar solo debaixo dos mesmos.
E nao se lembrarem de os arrancar logo pela raiz, para terem mais espaço, isto por aqui vale tudo, ninguem se interessa pelas leis/árvores protegidas, e ás vezes quando aparecem as autoridades, já é tarde demais, ou seja já estão arrancados, só mesmo em Portugal.


----------



## Garcia (15 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora, se alguem conseguir identificar o tipo de ave de rapina que apresento no meu post acima, ficava bastante agradecido.
> Obrigado.



vou perguntar a um primo meu que deve saber.. assim que me responda, partilho..


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

Garcia disse:


> vou perguntar a um primo meu que deve saber.. assim que me responda, partilho..





Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas no facebook existe um grupo que se chama Aves de portugal Continental, metam lá as fotos que lá existe pessoal que ajuda a identificar qual é a espécie.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/121307984660183/?ref=ts&fref=ts




Obrigado pela ajuda, andei a pesquisar, estou inclinado para o falcão peregrino.

http://nunoalmeidasantos.fotosblogue.com/137889/Falcao-Peregrino/


----------



## Garcia (16 Jun 2015 às 13:14)

O meu primo diz que é uma águia de asa redonda. . 

Ele é falcoeiro e criador, deve saber o que diz. .


----------



## lreis (16 Jun 2015 às 14:22)

james disse:


> Portugal já e o pais do mundo com a
> Maior área de eucalipto .
> 
> Algo que nos deveria envergonhar a todos !



Não sou defensor nem atacante do eucalipto...
Mas isto dito assim não é verdadeiro.
1º ter-se-á que distinguir países com eucalipto com vegetação autóctone dos outros. Mesmo pensando nos países com exemplares do género eucaliptus spp  plantados intensivamente ou não, ter-se-á que apurar várias parcelas, de acordo com os critérios internacionalmente aceites de Inventário Florestal.


----------



## lreis (16 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

frederico disse:


> Um eucaliptal dá lucro ao fim de uma década, mas um sobreiral quando já está mais desenvolvido também dá lucro de 9 em 9 anos.
> 
> Vejo que nos concelhos do chamado Pinhal Interior, depois dos grandes incêndios da década passada, voltaram ao pinheiro e ao eucalipto. Ora o sobreiro tem muito potencial naquela região, e com as mortes maciças de sobreiros no Sul o Pinhal Interior poderia ser uma alternativa para manter a produção de cortiça em Portugal. Já falei com um Engenheiro Florestal da Quercus há uns anos que concordava comigo neste ponto, o sobreiro está mal aproveitado na região Centro e no longo prazo daria mais retorno que o eucalipto e o pinheiro.
> 
> Por algum motivo em termos relativos o eucalipto tem menos sucesso em Espanha, por que será?


 
A questão aqui é puramente económica. Enquanto num sobreiral a valor de cortiça amadia, de boa qualidade, for de 25 a 30 euros a arroba (metade de há 10 anos atrás)  economicamente não vale a pena investir em sobreirais/montados, porque se perde dinheiro. A fileira da cortiça é um oligopólio constituído e que impõe no mercado os valores que vai pagar. Nestas circunstâncias, só vale apena gerir montados já constituídos e não uma plantação inicial.
Ou seja, o produtor florestal está num beco sem saída em Portugal, tem poucas opções viáveis se quer viver da produção florestal, já que nem o sobro nem pinho são opções rentáveis actualmente.
E o eucalipto também já teve melhores dias...


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

O Instituto para a Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) está a autorizar a plantação de cada vez mais eucaliptais. O alerta é dado pela Quercus, que defende que o aumento das autorizações para plantar este tipo de árvores – decorrente do novo regime de arborização – comprometem o ordenamento do espaço rural.

O caso mais recente detectado pela organização ambientalista decorre em Meia Via, no concelho de Torres Novas, onde o ICNF autorizou a plantação de 13,41 hectares de eucaliptal. Segundo a Quercus, a arborização com eucalipto está a ocorrer num terreno com sobreiros, localizado parcialmente em Reserva Ecológica Nacional, e onde estavam a ser plantados eucaliptos debaixo dos sobreiros protegidos.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/06/...rizacoes-para-plantar-eucaliptos-em-portugal/


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

Orion disse:


> O Instituto para a Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) está a autorizar a plantação de cada vez mais eucaliptais. O alerta é dado pela Quercus, que defende que o aumento das autorizações para plantar este tipo de árvores – decorrente do novo regime de arborização – comprometem o ordenamento do espaço rural.
> 
> O caso mais recente detectado pela organização ambientalista decorre em Meia Via, no concelho de Torres Novas, onde o ICNF autorizou a plantação de 13,41 hectares de eucaliptal. Segundo a Quercus, a arborização com eucalipto está a ocorrer num terreno com sobreiros, localizado parcialmente em Reserva Ecológica Nacional, e onde estavam a ser plantados eucaliptos debaixo dos sobreiros protegidos.
> 
> http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/06/...rizacoes-para-plantar-eucaliptos-em-portugal/



É verdade, eu já tive conhecimento deste caso á uns meses atrás, mas só agora é que tem sido destacado na imprensa, este caso até foi discutido em assembleia municipal, mas só contou com um voto contra, por este andar nao sei onde é que vai parar estas novas plantaçoes de eucaliptos.

Link do partido local, que votou contra: https://www.facebook.com/Bloco.TorresNovas/posts/455107514650942


----------



## james (16 Jun 2015 às 15:56)

No NO da Península Ibérica , o eucalipto esta a tornar - se uma especie autoctene . Cresce espontaneamente juntamente com as especies locais . 

Um dos problemas do mundo rural e a falta de estrategia e planeamento , as pessoas da zona não tem  nenhuma adoração pelo eucalipto , a falta de melhor planta - se o eucalipto . As pessoas tentam sobreviver econômicamente , o Estado ( as vezes pergunto - me para que diabo pago impostos ) e que se demita das suas responsabilidades , não querendo ver o perigo que a proliferação dos eucaliptos representa para a biodiversidade , incêndios , desertificação e ciclo da agua . Era como se existisse uma bomba numa serie de edifícios colocados estrategicamente e prontas a detonar e as autoridades ignorassem  . Esta comparação irônica representa o risco que a plantação descontrolada de eucaliptos representa já e , a longo prazo , paradoxalmente , vai tornar Portugal um pais mais pobre .

Como eu gostava que a ideia que esteve em cima da mesa a uns bons anos atras na Comissão Européia de apoiar os privados na plantação de bosques autoctenes ( enquadrado no combate as alterações climáticas) tivesse prosseguido . Mas , claro , as boas iidéias vão sempre para a gaveta .


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

james disse:


> No NO da Península Ibérica , o eucalipto esta a tornar - se uma especie autoctene . Cresce espontaneamente juntamente com as especies locais .
> 
> Um dos problemas do mundo rural e a falta de estrategia e planeamento , as pessoas da zona não tem  nenhuma adoração pelo eucalipto , a falta de melhor planta - se o eucalipto . As pessoas tentam sobreviver econômicamente , o Estado ( as vezes pergunto - me para que diabo pago impostos ) e que se demita das suas responsabilidades , não querendo ver o perigo que a proliferação dos eucaliptos representa para a biodiversidade , incêndios , desertificação e ciclo da agua . Era como se existisse uma bomba numa serie de edifícios colocados estrategicamente e prontas a detonar e as autoridades ignorassem  . Esta comparação irônica representa o risco que a plantação descontrolada de eucaliptos representa já e , a longo prazo , paradoxalmente , vai tornar Portugal um pais mais pobre .
> 
> Como eu gostava que a ideia que esteve em cima da mesa a uns bons anos atras na Comissão Européia de apoiar os privados na plantação de bosques autoctenes ( enquadrado no combate as alterações climáticas) tivesse prosseguido . Mas , claro , as boas iidéias vão sempre para a gaveta .


Concordo plenamente contigo, eu ainda na semana passada durante uma caminhada, tive a honra de descansar á sombra de vários exemplares de carvalho, mais do que centenários, alguns são precisos duas a tres pessoas para lhe "abraçar os seus troncos. Agora eu acho que só temos a agradecer aos nossos agricultores antigos que as plantaram, e será que daqui a umas décadas, os nossos filhos, netos, bisnetos.. nos agradecem por uma bela árvores que lhes possa fazer sombra no futuro, acho que nao com certeza, porque por este caminho só lhe "vamos" deixar eucaliptos, que nem para fazer sombra prestam, a nao ser que nunca seja cortado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Garcia disse:


> O meu primo diz que é uma águia de asa redonda. .
> 
> Ele é falcoeiro e criador, deve saber o que diz. .



Muito obrigado Garcia pela ajuda.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Alguém me sabe dizer qual é a espécie deste passarinho bebé?



Não parecer ser uma cria, o bico não tem aqueles tons amarelados.

Existem canários com a mesmo padrão / cor de plumagem.
Mas a mim parece-me ser um primo afastado do canário, uma ave portuguesa chamada serino "serinus, serinus" ou chamariz:

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/serser.html


----------



## boneli (17 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Não parecer ser uma cria, o bico não tem aqueles tons amarelados.
> 
> Existem canários com a mesmo padrão / cor de plumagem.
> Mas a mim parece-me ser um primo afastado do canário, uma ave portuguesa chamada serino "serinus, serinus" ou chamariz:
> ...



Parece-me ser um verdilhão.


----------



## Névoa (17 Jun 2015 às 11:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, andei a pesquisar, estou inclinado para o falcão peregrino.
> 
> http://nunoalmeidasantos.fotosblogue.com/137889/Falcao-Peregrino/



Também tenho esta impressão, mas sou completamente leiga e inculta nesta área. Adoro os Strigiformes e Falconiformes e acredito que saiba classificar alguns mochos e corujas, mas falcões acho mais difícil. A minha ideia é que o milhafre, que já não é um Falconiforme, seria uma ave mesmo grande, enquanto que os falcões são de médio porte, talvez mais ou menos como uma gaivota. As águias podem ser do mesmo tamanho de um falcão, e muitas vezes maiores, mas hmmm... o olhar delas é diferente, não sei dizer, também não vi assim tantas águias, acho que são mais raras por aqui, mesmo em festivais elas não aparecem muitas vezes.

Vou pedir que se conseguires uma classificação fora deste forum, que coloques aqui qual foi a resposta obtida, e como foi possível classificar a ave. Gosto muito de saber sobre estes temas!


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Não parecer ser uma cria, o bico não tem aqueles tons amarelados.
> 
> Existem canários com a mesmo padrão / cor de plumagem.
> Mas a mim parece-me ser um primo afastado do canário, uma ave portuguesa chamada serino "serinus, serinus" ou chamariz:
> ...



Sim, parece ser uma milheirinha (ou chamariz) "Serinus serinus". E sim, parece-me adulto já.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2015 às 13:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Alguém me sabe dizer qual é a espécie deste passarinho bebé?



Parece-me um chamariz.

PS: Tanto canários selvagens como chamarizes são espécies nativas que fazem parte da fauna Portuguesa.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

belem disse:


> Parece-me um chamariz.
> 
> PS: Tanto canários selvagens como chamarizes são espécies nativas que fazem parte da fauna Portuguesa.



Certo mas em Portugal Continental, apenas o camariz "Serinus serinus" se verifica. O "serinus canaria" conhecido por canário de terra e parente selvagem do canário só se encontra na Madeira


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2015 às 15:59)

*A falta de caudal e a poluição no Rio Tejo estão a levar à ruína da actividade piscatória e a colocar sérios riscos no papel agregador e até socioeconómico do rio. Um grupo de deputados do PSD e do CDS anunciaram que vão apresentar, na Assembleia da República, uma proposta de resolução.
A falta de água e as descargas que sao cada vez mais frequentes, acabam com a fauna e flora ao longo do seu percurso.*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *A falta de caudal e a poluição no Rio Tejo estão a levar à ruína da actividade piscatória e a colocar sérios riscos no papel agregador e até socioeconómico do rio. Um grupo de deputados do PSD e do CDS anunciaram que vão apresentar, na Assembleia da República, uma proposta de resolução.
> A falta de água e as descargas que sao cada vez mais frequentes, acabam com a fauna e flora ao longo do seu percurso.*
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen



Os principais culpados estão do lado da fronteira onde me encontro neste momento (Espanha), há muito tempo que os transvases abusivos por parte dos Espanhóis estão a matar o Tejo em Portugal, principalmente o transvase Tejo-Segura, já que deixa o rio quase seco quase por completo a jusante.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

e o que vamos fazer mais de metade do rio é espanhol fazem dele o que que querem tal como nos fazemos neste lado o que queremos


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

camrov8 disse:


> e o que vamos fazer mais de metade do rio é espanhol fazem dele o que que querem tal como nos fazemos neste lado o que queremos



Não é bem assim!! O Tejo é um Rio internacional logo há normas e caudais mínimos que têm que ser respeitados, mesmo que eles tenham quase 800km do Tejo do lado deles e nós apenas cerca de 230km. Das duas uma, ou os caudais mínimos não estão a ser respeitados, ou os caudais mínimos estipulados são insuficientes para as necessidades do Rio (biológicas e humanas).


Já há um tópico sobre esta temática no fórum, sugeria à moderação mover estes posts para lá para não se dispersar a informação.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Os acordos têm clausulas e mais não sei o quê e nos sabemos que os governos tugas são profissionais a fazer borrada, o rio passa por uma das zonas mais secas de espanha e naturalmente eles não estão preocupados connosco, no Verão pouca água o rio recebe dos afluentes tanto do lado de lá como do de cá, pouca água doce chega ao estatuário e o Douro sofre do mesmo


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

camrov8 disse:


> Os acordos têm clausulas e mais não sei o quê e nos sabemos que os governos tugas são profissionais a fazer borrada, o rio passa por uma das zonas mais secas de espanha e naturalmente eles não estão preocupados connosco, no Verão pouca água o rio recebe dos afluentes tanto do lado de lá como do de cá, pouca água doce chega ao estatuário e o Douro sofre do mesmo



Pois, mas isso tem que mudar, estamos a matar o Rio e deixar que os espanhóis o sequem. Essa zona de Espanha muito seca que falas tem milhares de hectares de regadio, regado com águas da bacia do Tejo. Novos acordos têm que ser feitos, e a água *tem* que chegar para todos e para a natureza.

O Douro não está tão mal, tem uma bacia hidrográfica maior e fica numa área mais chuvosa.

Infelizmente o Homem só descansa quando rebenta com tudo, a cobiça nem tem limites, exemplos não faltam, como o caso do Mar de Aral que já foi o 4º maior lago do mundo hoje está quase seco, devido ao desvio dos seus afluentes.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2015 às 20:56)

mas os senhores que mandam em nos são parolos não têm vontade de fazer as coisas, por exemplo em espanha não se pode pescar ao domingo e o que fazem, pescam no lado de cá já os de cá não podem la ir pois são fiscalizados. A verdade o que podemos fazer, nada


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

vitamos disse:


> Certo mas em Portugal Continental, apenas o camariz "Serinus serinus" se verifica. O "serinus canaria" conhecido por canário de terra e parente selvagem do canário só se encontra na Madeira



Daí que eu me tenha referido a ambos como espécies nativas da fauna Portuguesa, sem especificar mais.

PS: Também existem canários selvagens nos Açores (e nas ilhas Canárias, claro).


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2015 às 22:33)

Por acaso fiz zoom mesmo no coração daquelas zonas áridas que frequentemente ressaltam à vista quando vemos imagens de satélite de Espanha e eis o que apareceu:

















Trata-se de uma aridez artificial e que na verdade é uma ilusão... Foi também este o cenário que vi quando fui para os Pirinéus de automóvel. Pensava eu que ia ver campos desertificados, mas foi antes campos com agricultura intensiva, o que vi.
Existem efetivamente livros bem antigos que descrevem a destruição de vastas florestas de carvalhos (por exemplo) no interior de Espanha e que com o tempo, as terras foram perdendo a água e a capacidade de se regenerar.
É pena exigir-se tanto de zonas mediterrânicas e com grande stress hídrico. Algumas zonas até já são mais temperadas, mas estão tão esgotadas, que em nada refletem o clima local. Tem sido comum até a captação de água fóssil (que está na retida no solo há centenas ou milhares de anos) e o esgotamento destas reservas. As pessoas deviam perguntar-se mais vezes, onde é que vão buscar a água, porque da chuva já não deve ser certamente.
Por isso concordo com o que é dito acima, relativamente à problemática da utilização indevida de recursos e que é necessária uma avaliação cuidada das condições locais. Não queremos que este problema se expanda a mais partes da Peninsula Ibérica, pois até já o temos também em algumas (poucas) partes de Portugal (mas não plantem pinheiros mansos ou bravos para o resolver, deixem antes a natureza recuperar por si mesma).


PS: Ou que se façam testes com flora local, para ver se é possível dar início a uma sucessão ecológica.

PS2: Acreditem que até o clima local muda com todas estas alterações na cobertura vegetal e nos solos.


----------



## frederico (17 Jun 2015 às 23:12)

«PS2: Acreditem que até o clima local muda com todas estas alterações na cobertura vegetal e dos solos.»

Pude constatar isso em Espanha quando viajei de Tharsis (zona muito desertificada) para a serra de Aracena (com a floresta nativa preservada).


----------



## james (18 Jun 2015 às 01:05)

Os " desertos " criados na Península Ibérica , salvo algumas regiões localizadas onde chove realmente muito pouco , foram " criados " pelo homem .

Ou existe alguma explicação racional para a destruição do coberto vegetal nativo numa zona onde não chove muito ?


----------



## james (18 Jun 2015 às 01:10)

Os tranvases feitos no Guadiana e Tejo foram feitos para acrescentar valor econômico as províncias do sul de Espanha  e não para suprir necessidades básicas da população .  E ainda para mais para a irrigação de culturas maioritariamente desadaptadas ao clima meridional de Espanha .

E foi tudo feito com o beneplácito dos governos portugueses , que não conseguiram bons acordos para o nosso pais .

Se calhar tinham medo que os espanhóis nos invadissem . . .


----------



## james (18 Jun 2015 às 01:15)

Quando passo em zonas em que vejo que a vegetação ribeirinha foi desvastada , sítios secos que mesmo assim derrubaram os poucos bosques que existiam , bosques autoctenes substituídos por eucaliptais ou cidades onde os poucos espaços verdes que existiam foram destruídos , eu penso que acima de tudo estamos na presença de loucos , porque só loucos podem proceder deste modo .


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2015 às 10:43)

*ESPANHA: HOMEM QUE ENVENENOU ESPÉCIES SELVAGENS CONDENADO A DOIS ANOS DE PRISÃO
Um criador de gado da Cantábria, no norte de Espanha, foi considerado culpado no maior caso de envenenamento de fauna selvagem daquela região, tendo sido condenado a dois anos de prisão e ao pagamento de uma coima de mais de €90.000.*
http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/06/...es-selvagens-condenado-a-dois-anos-de-prisao/
Pode ser que esta sentença sirva de exemplo, para o que fazem aos animais noutros países, como em Portugal, e ainda nao sao assim tao poucos casos, embora desses, poucos sao denunciados ás autoridades competentes. Nada disto trás os animais de volta, e nomeadamente uma das espécies estava em vias de extinção.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2015 às 00:33)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 01:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Milhafre?
> 
> Vi o esta manhã aqui na zona.



Hoje voltei a ver a dita aguia de asa redonda, exactamente no mesmo poste, será o seu local para observar as presas?
Existe uma grande area de mato a volta.
Pena não ter uma maquina de jeito para tirar umas boas fotos.


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 05:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje voltei a ver a dita aguia de asa redonda, exactamente no mesmo poste, será o seu local para observar as presas?
> Existe uma grande area de mato a volta.
> Pena não ter uma maquina de jeito para tirar umas boas fotos.



Vi agora no Aves de Portugal que esta é uma águia comum, facilmente observada ao longo das estradas. Contudo, pessoalmente, e a julgar pela foto anterior, continuo acreditar que se trate de um falcão peregrino, pois a sua cabeça parece-me muito redonda para ser de uma águia. Só uma observação frontal pode estabelecer uma identificação segura, pois revelará os sinais típicos desta espécie.

Eu não consigo fazer o paste do link, mas é só procurar por águia de asa redonda no google e escolher o link do site Aves de Portugal. Há lá fotos, canto, distribuição e principais características, fica bem mais fácil assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 08:17)

Névoa disse:


> Vi agora no Aves de Portugal que esta é uma águia comum, facilmente observada ao longo das estradas. Contudo, pessoalmente, e a julgar pela foto anterior, continuo acreditar que se trate de um falcão peregrino, pois a sua cabeça parece-me muito redonda para ser de uma águia. Só uma observação frontal pode estabelecer uma identificação segura, pois revelará os sinais típicos desta espécie.
> 
> Eu não consigo fazer o paste do link, mas é só procurar por águia de asa redonda no google e escolher o link do site Aves de Portugal. Há lá fotos, canto, distribuição e principais características, fica bem mais fácil assim.



Sim é uma aguia comum, como tinha adiantado o @Garcia , e olhando bem para a foto é mesmo uma águia de asa redonda.
Está aqui uma excelente foto da referida especie, aquela que eu vi era exactamente como esta.






http://artededebicar.blogspot.pt/2012/09/aguia-de-asa-redonda_21.html


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 10:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é uma aguia comum, como tinha adiantado o @Garcia , e olhando bem para a foto é mesmo uma águia de asa redonda.
> Está aqui uma excelente foto da referida especie, aquela que eu vi era exactamente como esta.
> 
> 
> ...



Era grande então, suponho? O falcão peregrino não é grande. Acho que a águia tem a cabeça chata para alcançar o interior de tocas e frestras estreitas de rochas onde podem estar animais pequeninos, enquanto que o falcão deve atacar mais no solo e ar. O falcão tem um olhar dócil, já agora 

Agora, da próxima tenta ver a meia-lua no peito, e aproveita para tirar mais fotos para vermos também  Tenho saudades de ver destes bichinhos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:05)

*A praga do jacinto-de-água ameaça o Alqueva pelo segundo ano consecutivo*
Em Espanha recolhem-se por dia cerca de uma centena de toneladas da planta infestante e no troço do Guadiana, em território português, há várias semanas que estão a ser removidos fragmentos.
A ameaça de um desastre ambiental na albufeira de Alqueva pode transformar-se numa realidade a todo o momento. As altas temperaturas que se registam no sudoeste Península Ibérica (de madrugada chegam a atingir-se os 30 graus centígrados na região da Extremadura) criaram as condições propícias ao alastramento massivo do jacinto-de-água (_Eichhornia crassipes_), uma ameaça à vida deste imenso lago.

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...praga-do-jacintodeagua-ameaca-alqueva-1698411


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:17)

Névoa disse:


> Era grande então, suponho? O falcão peregrino não é grande. Acho que a águia tem a cabeça chata para alcançar o interior de tocas e frestras estreitas de rochas onde podem estar animais pequeninos, enquanto que o falcão deve atacar mais no solo e ar. O falcão tem um olhar dócil, já agora
> 
> Agora, da próxima tenta ver a meia-lua no peito, e aproveita para tirar mais fotos para vermos também  Tenho saudades de ver destes bichinhos!



Aqui na minha localidade é frequente ver águias, já cheguei a ver umas 3 ou 4 todas juntas, devia de ser dois casais, ainda esta semana vi aqui uma estava aqui no meu terreno, a uns 50 metros de casa. Devido ao abandono de muitos terrenos, que elas devem de estar a criar muito bem, porque á uns anos atrás era muito raro, avistá-las por aqui. Tenho uma história interessante com uma águias que se passou á uns 2 anos, aqui as uns 20 metros de casa, eu ia ver umas árvores e debaixo delas estava uma águia a começar a comer um coelho, eu nao a via, porque se a tivesse avistado ao longe, nao ia lá interferir com ela, assim ela depois ao ver-me acabou por fugir, e deixou o coelho para trás. Mas depois eu como ela nunca mais veio buscar o coelho, eu levei-lho para um terreno próximo, e deixei-o como se ele tivesse vivo, encostado a umas pedras, e ele no outro dia já nao estava lá, possivelmente teria sido a águia que o levou.


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 12:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui na minha localidade é frequente ver águias, já cheguei a ver umas 3 ou 4 todas juntas, devia de ser dois casais, ainda esta semana vi aqui uma estava aqui no meu terreno, a uns 50 metros de casa. Devido ao abandono de muitos terrenos, que elas devem de estar a criar muito bem, porque á uns anos atrás era muito raro, avistá-las por aqui. Tenho uma história interessante com uma águias que se passou á uns 2 anos, aqui as uns 20 metros de casa, eu ia ver umas árvores e debaixo delas estava uma águia a começar a comer um coelho, eu nao a via, porque se a tivesse avistado ao longe, nao ia lá interferir com ela, assim ela depois ao ver-me acabou por fugir, e deixou o coelho para trás. Mas depois eu como ela nunca mais veio buscar o coelho, eu levei-lho para um terreno próximo, e deixei-o como se ele tivesse vivo, encostado a umas pedras, e ele no outro dia já nao estava lá, possivelmente teria sido a águia que o levou.



Interessante a história, mas coitadinho do coelhinho! Mas agiste bem, era também o que eu faria nesta situação, a natureza é mesmo assim.

Eu talvez só tenha avistado destas aves na natureza quando era criança e passava as férias numa cidade do litoral, lá havia falcões, mesmo sendo um centro urbano, e também imensos urubús. Também vi uma coruja bem grandinha que construiu um ninho no campus universitário, mas actualmente só vejo destas aves em zoos e dos criadores que as levam para feiras e festivais. Nas feiras, já vi até urubus treinados, mas não me lembro de águias, é curioso.


----------



## Ober (19 Jun 2015 às 12:21)

belem disse:


> Daí que eu me tenha referido a ambos como espécies nativas da fauna Portuguesa, sem especificar mais.
> 
> PS: Também existem canários selvagens nos Açores (e nas ilhas Canárias, claro).




http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.ua...uisar=Canário&start=1&end=40&sstr=9&id=V00019


----------



## james (19 Jun 2015 às 12:32)

[QUONevoae, post: 494369, member: 5985"]Era grande então, suponho? O falcão peregrino não é grande. Acho que a águia tem a cabeça chata para alcançar o interior de tocas e frestras estreitas de rochas onde podem estar animais pequeninos, enquanto que o falcão deve atacar mais no solo e ar. O falcão tem um olhar dócil, já agora 

Agora, da próxima tenta ver a meia-lua no peito, e aproveita para tirar mais fotos para vermos também  Tenho saudades de ver destes bichinhos![/QUOTE]



Esta aguia e das mais pequenas , e pouco maior que um milhafre real , e e das mais comuns em Portugal  .

Mas grande grande e uma aguia real , vi uma vez uma a muitos anos atras e foi fantastico , sao enormes .

Aqui na minha zona ha muitas aguias e tenho tambem visto noutras , felizmente estao em franca recuperacao no nosso pais .


----------



## Ober (19 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

É águia ou milhafre? Alguns dizem ser milhafre, outros águia. O que é certo é que aqui na minha zona existem duas sub espécies endémicas desta espécie de águia. A localmente conhecida como "queimado" ou águia de asa redonda, e o milhafre real que nos Açores só existe na ilha de São Miguel

http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.ua...isar=Milhafre&start=1&end=40&sstr=9&id=V00204

http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.ua...isar=Milhafre&start=1&end=40&sstr=9&id=V00004


----------



## Névoa (19 Jun 2015 às 13:45)

james disse:


> [QUONevoae, post: 494369, member: 5985"]Era grande então, suponho? O falcão peregrino não é grande. Acho que a águia tem a cabeça chata para alcançar o interior de tocas e frestras estreitas de rochas onde podem estar animais pequeninos, enquanto que o falcão deve atacar mais no solo e ar. O falcão tem um olhar dócil, já agora
> 
> Agora, da próxima tenta ver a meia-lua no peito, e aproveita para tirar mais fotos para vermos também  Tenho saudades de ver destes bichinhos!





Esta aguia e das mais pequenas , e pouco maior que um milhafre real , e e das mais comuns em Portugal  .

Mas grande grande e uma aguia real , vi uma vez uma a muitos anos atras e foi fantastico , sao enormes .

Aqui na minha zona ha muitas aguias e tenho tambem visto noutras , felizmente estao em franca recuperacao no nosso pais .[/QUOTE]



Ober disse:


> É águia ou milhafre? Alguns dizem ser milhafre, outros águia. O que é certo é que aqui na minha zona existem duas sub espécies endémicas desta espécie de águia. A localmente conhecida como "queimado" ou águia de asa redonda, e o milhafre real que nos Açores só existe na ilha de São Miguel
> 
> http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.ua...isar=Milhafre&start=1&end=40&sstr=9&id=V00204
> 
> http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.ua...isar=Milhafre&start=1&end=40&sstr=9&id=V00004



Acho que consegui perceber a origem da confusão: nem águias nem milhafres são Falconiformes, mas sim Accipitriformes. Eu sabia que a classificação tinha sido alterada para os milhafres, mas ignorava que também as águias já não fossem Falconiformes. Mas ok, faz sentido. Assim, esta águia em particular também é conhecida por milhafre em algumas regiões, sem grandes problemas em termos de classificação.

Não consigo colar hiperligaçőes, mas procurem Buteo buteo na wiki.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 07:04)

Bom dia. Talvez seja uma forma esquisita de começar a manhã, mas que raio de inseto é este com antenas gigantes (que nem sei para que servem). Algum besouro não?


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> mas que raio de inseto é este com antenas gigantes (que nem sei para que servem)



Boas fotos! Mas preciso de saber qual a dimensão para identificar a espécie. É no entanto seguramente da família das Tettigoniidae, característico as antenas descomunais e a forma da cabeça. As dimensões das várias espécies variam entre os 5mm e os 130mm. São aparentados com os grilos e cigarras.
Chamamos-lhes Esperanças, em Inglês são as Katydid. O artigo em inglês está muito mais completo.
Se pousar em nós é sinal de boa sorte, segundo uma crença popular 

Aqui está um exemplo de Esperança das espécies mais pequenas, nesta foto percebe-se como é dminuta, imagens que obtive em 2007 em flores de jardim.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos! Mas preciso de saber qual a dimensão para identificar a espécie. É no entanto seguramente da família das Tettigoniidae, característico as antenas descomunais e a forma da cabeça. As dimensões das várias espécies variam entre os 5mm e os 130mm. São aparentados com os grilos e cigarras.
> Chamamos-lhes Esperanças, em Inglês são as Katydid. O artigo em inglês está muito mais completo.
> Se pousar em nós é sinal de boa sorte, segundo uma crença popular
> 
> Aqui está um exemplo de Esperança das espécies mais pequenas, nesta foto percebe-se como é dminuta, imagens que obtive em 2007 em flores de jardim.



Eu dimensões não tenho, a foto foi tirada à distância e o bichinho estava por cima de uma caleira. De qualquer forma obrigado pela opinião


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu dimensões não tenho, a foto foi tirada à distância e o bichinho estava por cima de uma caleira. De qualquer forma obrigado pela opinião



Pelas fotos parece uma das espécies maiores. São inofensivos mesmo para as culturas, os agricultores não os antagonizam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2015 às 15:57)

*Os ministérios da Solidariedade, Emprego e Segurança Social, da Agricultura e do Mar e da Administração Interna assinam hoje um protocolo de cooperação que visa colocar, mais uma vez, desempregados a vigiar e a proteger as florestas.*
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ra-colocar-desempregados-a-proteger-florestas


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Os ministérios da Solidariedade, Emprego e Segurança Social, da Agricultura e do Mar e da Administração Interna assinam hoje um protocolo de cooperação que visa colocar, mais uma vez, desempregados a vigiar e a proteger as florestas.*
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ra-colocar-desempregados-a-proteger-florestas



Será que têm ajudas de custo (deslocamentos, transportes, alojamentos, alimentação) e seguro de acidentes? Porque as florestas não estão propriamente ali onde as pessoas moram nem costuma haver restaurantes e outras comodidades espalhadas pelas áreas florestadas. Vão montar postos de vigia em condições com permanência dos vigilantes 24 horas? Ou vão pô-los a passear pelas florestas com farnel e recolhem-nos à noite? Sinceramente duvido, ano de eleições, está visto...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2015 às 19:03)

StormRic disse:


> Será que têm ajudas de custo (deslocamentos, transportes, alojamentos, alimentação) e seguro de acidentes? Porque as florestas não estão propriamente ali onde as pessoas moram nem costuma haver restaurantes e outras comodidades espalhadas pelas áreas florestadas. Vão montar postos de vigia em condições com permanência dos vigilantes 24 horas? Ou vão pô-los a passear pelas florestas com farnel e recolhem-nos à noite? Sinceramente duvido, ano de eleições, está visto...


A verdade é que já acontece mas com voluntários, não vejo mal nenhum em colocar os desempregados ao serviço do país


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

camrov8 disse:


> A verdade é que já acontece mas com voluntários, não vejo mal nenhum em colocar os desempregados ao serviço do país



Voluntários é uma coisa, mas isto é diferente e envolve responsabilidades oficiais. Só pergunto se essas responsabilidades e as ajudas que apontei vão ser assumidas.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

camrov8 disse:


> A verdade é que já acontece mas com voluntários, não vejo mal nenhum em colocar os desempregados ao serviço do país



É, até certo ponto, uma medida populista. Tecnicamente deixam de estar desempregados (as pessoas descontaram para o subsídio, supostamente é um direito; o Estado com essa medida faz dos desempregados mais um funcionário público - será que saem das estatísticas?). É também uma forma de cortar custos (as pessoas são obrigadas a realizar uma tarefa tendo como pagamento o dinheiro que descontaram para a sua rede social/as pessoas são forçadas a trabalhar para terem aquilo que descontaram). Não vai contribuir em nada para o currículo deles. Duvido que "caminhar pela floresta" seja um atributo que os empregadores procurem.

Quanto aos seguros, supostamente deve estar tudo assegurado.


----------



## Garcia (23 Jun 2015 às 20:14)

Ainda voltando às aves de rapina...
Das aves que o meu primo tem (ainda são algumas), a minha preferida é este Bufo Real..  até festas lhe podemos dar que o gajo só brinca com o bico.. 






e a que mais me "aterroriza" é esta Aguia Harris.. quando se pega nela mesmo com a luva, mete respeito.. 






Fotos tiradas durante o Festival da Água 2014 no Parque Natural de Fonte Lima, Freguesia Santa Bárbara (Lourinhã)...

Convido-vos a ver o resto das fotos... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.816426991711459.1073741835.705445376142955&type=3


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

*Os bons exemplos de desempregados a vigiar florestas*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 15:10)




----------



## camrov8 (25 Jun 2015 às 20:54)

Primeira cria de abutre negro em Portugal em muitos anos vamos ver se se aguenta


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 21:11)

*Nasceu no Alentejo o primeiro abutre negro em 40 anos*
http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/nasceu-no-alentejo-o-primeiro-abutre-negro-em-40-anos-1700124
aqui fica o link da notícia


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2015 às 10:17)

Riachos: água avermelhada lançada para afluente do rio Almonda
Água com uma cor avermelhada correu esta sexta-feira para uma vala (afluente do rio Almonda), em Riachos, situação denunciada pela GNR e reportada aos órgãos de comunicação social pela mesma entidade, que esteve no local com elementos da APA a recolher elementos de prova.
http://www.jornaltorrejano.pt/sociedade/noticia/?n-b6d51f5b

Esta batalha sobre a defesa do Almonda, contra as descargas que tem sido efectuadas, começou por um pessoa particular, e que ao fim de 15 dias, já envolveu muitas mais pessoas. Mas como neste país é assim, esta mesma pessoa, ao que parece já correm no tribunal processos contra o mesmo, por denunciar um crime público, e que acaba por afectar muitas pessoas, e os agricultores que regam os produtos horticolas, com essa água contaminada.


----------



## frederico (27 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Este fim-de-semana ao nascer do sol vi um bando de flamingos a sobrevoar a serra da Alcaria Ruiva em Mértola. Vinham de Sul, deslocavam-se para Noroeste. Viriam da Ria Formosa ou do Sapal de Castro Marim e iriam para o Estuário do Tejo?


----------



## frederico (27 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Os bons exemplos de desempregados a vigiar florestas*
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen



O problema destas limpezas é que  as pessoas não têm formação e arrancam os carvalhos jovens que estão a aparecer nos terrenos abandonados. Já vi fazerem isso em limpezas aqui no Norte. Também já vi galerias ripícolas destruídas em limpezas este ano, arrancaram os freixos que estavam a surgir no canavial. É preciso muito cuidado porque no passado as limpezas erradicaram as galerias rípicolas em boa parte do país e destruíram a floresta nativa. Não é assim que vamos prevenir os incêndios no futuro.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

frederico disse:


> Este fim-de-semana ao nascer do sol vi um bando de flamingos a sobrevoar a serra da Alcaria Ruiva em Mértola. Vinham de Sul, deslocavam-se para Noroeste. Viriam da Ria Formosa ou do Sapal de Castro Marim e iriam para o Estuário do Tejo?



Provavelmente sim mas há ainda algumas colónias nas albufeiras do Alentejo. Encontram-se também mais para norte na lagoa de Óbidos ou no litoral alentejano, Lagoa de S.André.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

E a Ria de Aveiro também temos flamingos lá


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

No outro dia encontrei por acaso este Lagostim, graças a uma nascente local, a linha de água ainda corre um fio tênue de água.

Local:Ribeira dos Marmeleiros,Cabreiro(Alcabideche) - Cascais







Como é natural, não gostou da minha presença, felizmente não está habituado a cruzar-se com humanos, o local é  selvagem, ainda bem.


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

O local mais próximo onde os encontrei, foi no Rio Jamor.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:02)

Enquadramento do local:


----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2015 às 14:00)

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=4655304


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2015 às 21:13)

frederico disse:


> O problema destas limpezas é que  as pessoas não têm formação e arrancam os carvalhos jovens que estão a aparecer nos terrenos abandonados. Já vi fazerem isso em limpezas aqui no Norte. Também já vi galerias ripícolas destruídas em limpezas este ano, arrancaram os freixos que estavam a surgir no canavial. É preciso muito cuidado porque no passado as limpezas erradicaram as galerias rípicolas em boa parte do país e destruíram a floresta nativa. Não é assim que vamos prevenir os incêndios no futuro.



Infelizmente a "limpeza" (corte/destruição) de galerias ripícolas é frequente em Portugal, com essas limpezas vão freixos, amieiros, choupos e outras espécies que não deviam ser "limpas", mas sim incentivadas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> No outro dia encontrei por acaso este Lagostim, graças a uma nascente local, a linha de água ainda corre um fio tênue de água.
> 
> Local:Ribeira dos Marmeleiros,Cabreiro(Alcabideche) - Cascais
> 
> Como é natural, não gostou da minha presença, felizmente não está habituado a cruzar-se com humanos, o local é  selvagem, ainda bem.



Infelizmente os lagostins estão por todo lado, são uma espécie invasora e uma praga que pode por em risco a biodiversidade autoctone, uma pedrada em cima não teria sido má ideia, é uma espécie que é urgente erradicar. 

http://www.publico.pt/ambiente/jorn...siana-ameaca-sobrevivencia-de-anfibios-174268


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.publico.pt/ambiente/jorn...siana-ameaca-sobrevivencia-de-anfibios-174268



Obrigado pela nformação muito pertinente. Faltam-nos directivas para proceder ao controlo desta espécie invasora. Apesar de chocante, a sugestão dada pode vir a ser a única viável, uma vez que a apanha não tem processo de conclusão (o que se faz com os animais apanhados?). A comercialização colide obviamente com o objectivo de erradicação, pois convida os menos honestos a fazer proliferar a espécie ainda mais.

Continuamos a cometer erros terríveis com a introdução de espécies animais e vegetais, por vezes com a melhor das intenções, e depois não temos meios, iniciativa ou coragem para impedir a destruição que causam nas espécies autóctones e na degradação da biodiversidade.

Em outro exemplo de erro histórico de introdução de uma praga destruidora, o chorão das praias, _Carpobrotus edulis_, tenho observado como ficam chocadas as pessoas que assistem por vezes à minha rotineira, mas obviamente esporádica, tarefa de arranque pela raíz dessa terrível invasora, nos locais em que passo e assisto ao aparecimento dos primeiros exemplares. Porque a ideia comum é que são plantas com flores bonitas, que cobrem tudo de verde, e que fazem parte do coberto vegetal natural. E no entanto, essa temível praga asfixia toda a flora autóctone existente, destruindo a sua diversidade e equilíbrio. A contaminação de todo o litoral do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais é uma catástrofe ecológica, ainda mais inadmissível por ocorrer num Parque Natural.

Então o Lagostim está a ser responsável por uma devastação semelhante ao chorão das praias, às acácias, etc. Se, por exemplo, deixarmos de ouvir o coaxar das rãs e assistirmos a uma cada vez maior proliferação de mosquitos, lembremo-nos deste, obviamente inocente, responsável. Os verdadeiros culpados somos nós, como sempre foi, é e será.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2015 às 00:19)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pela nformação muito pertinente. Faltam-nos directivas para proceder ao controlo desta espécie invasora. Apesar de chocante, a sugestão dada pode vir a ser a única viável, uma vez que a apanha não tem processo de conclusão (o que se faz com os animais apanhados?). A comercialização colide obviamente com o objectivo de erradicação, pois convida os menos honestos a fazer proliferar a espécie ainda mais.
> 
> Continuamos a cometer erros terríveis com a introdução de espécies animais e vegetais, por vezes com a melhor das intenções, e depois não temos meios, iniciativa ou coragem para impedir a destruição que causam nas espécies autóctones e na degradação da biodiversidade.
> 
> ...



Em Portugal temos algumas espécies invasoras (animais e vegetais) muito prejudiciais, ao nível dos rios os lagostins (_Procambarus clarkii_e) e a perca-sol (_Lepomis gibbosus_) estão entre os que provocam piores pelos impactos, eu sei que choca, mas eu não tenho problema nenhum em dizer que já matei algumas dezenas de lagostins, principalmente durante o trabalho de campo para a minha tese de mestrado, todos os lagostins que vi e consegui apanhar nos rios de Trás-os-Montes foram atirados para longe da água ou esmagados com pedras, não tinha outra forma de os tirar do meio ambiente e sabia que dessa fora estava a impedir que aqueles exemplares continuassem a destruir a biodiversidade.

Os chorões das praias são das piores coisas que alguém algum dia se lembrou de meter nas dunas e falésias, são uma espécie atraente e bonita (como a maioria das espécies exóticas), mas são muito prejudiciais à biodiversidade, fazes muito bem em arranca-los, depois dos arrancares não os deixes em contacto com o solo pois podem voltar a pegar, são plantas que enraizam facilmente. 

Muitas das espécies foram introduzidas acidentalmente, outras por serem bonitas, mas nunca é boa ideia introduzir uma espécie nova num ambiente, não se sabe os impactos que poderá causar, por mais inofensiva que a espécie pareça, nisso os Australianos não brincam, levam muito a sério o risco de introdução de novas espécies, já que lá já existem enormes problemas com invasoras e obviamente não querem mais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 00:47)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal temos algumas espécies invasoras (animais e vegetais), ao nível dos rios os lagostins (_Procambarus clarkii_e) e a perca-sol (_Lepomis gibbosus_) estão entre os que provocam piores pelos impactos, eu sei que choca, mas eu não tenho problema nenhum em dizer que já matei algumas dezenas de lagostins, principalmente durante o trabalho de campo para a minha tese de mestrado, todos os lagostins que vi e consegui apanhar nos rios de Trás-os-Montes foram atirados para longe da água ou esmagados com pedras, não tinha outra forma de os tirar do meio ambiente e sabia que dessa fora estava a impedir que aqueles exemplares continuassem a destruir a biodiversidade.
> 
> Os chorões das praias são das piores coisas que alguém algum dia se lembrou de meter nas dunas e falésias, são uma espécie atraente e bonita (como a maioria das espécies exóticas), mas são muito prejudiciais à biodiversidade, fazes muito bem em arranca-los, depois dos arrancares não os deixes em contacto com o solo pois podem voltar a pegar, são plantas que enraizam facilmente.



Sinceramente eu não consigo fazer isso a animal algum, de certa forma pode-se dizer que é uma fraqueza minha mas por outro lado acredito que possa e deva haver outra solução, mas o extermínio com algum tipo de sofrimento dos animais não pode ser a solução que todos consigamos executar, para mim pelo menos não é.

Sempre que possível levo um saco e trago as plantas para o lixo. Da longa experiência que tenho de ver a proliferação da praga dos chorões no litoral de Sintra-Cascais, concluo por exemplo que onde as pessoas não chegaram ainda ou a frequência humana é muito reduzida, a invasão não atinge ou pelo menos avança muito lentamente. A correlação entre a rapidez de proliferação e a frequência humana é muito elevada. E propaga-se a partir dos trilhos pedestres, aproveita-se da degradação pelo pisoteio descuidado fora dos trilhos. Tem também vindo a subir de altitude, o que é de certo modo inesperado pois pensava-se que ficaria sempre confinado a uma certa proximidade do mar e do ambiente de maresia trazido com o vento.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2015 às 12:07)

StormRic disse:


> Sinceramente eu não consigo fazer isso a animal algum, de certa forma pode-se dizer que é uma fraqueza minha mas por outro lado acredito que possa e deva haver outra solução, mas o extermínio com algum tipo de sofrimento dos animais não pode ser a solução que todos consigamos executar, para mim pelo menos não é.
> 
> Sempre que possível levo um saco e trago as plantas para o lixo. Da longa experiência que tenho de ver a proliferação da praga dos chorões no litoral de Sintra-Cascais, concluo por exemplo que onde as pessoas não chegaram ainda ou a frequência humana é muito reduzida, a invasão não atinge ou pelo menos avança muito lentamente. A correlação entre a rapidez de proliferação e a frequência humana é muito elevada. E propaga-se a partir dos trilhos pedestres, aproveita-se da degradação pelo pisoteio descuidado fora dos trilhos. Tem também vindo a subir de altitude, o que é de certo modo inesperado pois pensava-se que ficaria sempre confinado a uma certa proximidade do mar e do ambiente de maresia trazido com o vento.



Não é que seja fraqueza, simplesmente não gostas e causa-te repulsa matar animais o que é compreensível, mas eu só fazia isso porque sabia que era a única forma de proteger o meio aquático, não tirava nenhum prazer disso, obviamente os culpados não são os pobres lagostins que não pediram para ser introduzidos, uma vez no meio apenas cumprem os seus desígnios de sobrevivência, os culpados como sempre são as pessoas, e a essas não podemos dar o mesmo castigo que eu dava aos lagostins. Há que educar as pessoas em relação às espécies invasoras, só dessa forma se pode, primeiro, acabar com as novas introduções e depois ajudar a limitar ou erradicar as invasoras que já temos.

Já publiquei noutro tópico mas deixo aqui um link com muita informação sobre invasoras: http://invasoras.pt/

ANTES DE PLANTAREM O QUE QUER QUE SEJA NOS VOSSOS JARDINS TENHAM CUIDADO!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2015 às 16:11)

Este fim-de-semana tive conhecimento de um caso insólito, que se passou num terreno aqui perto, em que era composto por talvez mais de 100 oliveiras, no qual uma das herdeiras, as vendeu por 180 euros, todas para arrancar para lenha. Deram cerca de 70 toneladas de lenha, as oliveiras estavam de perfeita saúde, todas produziam umas boas toneladas de azeitona para tranformaçao em azeite, que era apanhada pelo segundo herdeiro, e tudo isto porque ambos os irmaos nao se falavam, é o problema típico com as heranças. Todo o negócio foi feito sem o consentimento deste seu irmao. Mais um terremo que até mete "dó" de olhar para ele, encontra-se agora despido, e a caminhar para ser mais um deserto.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 15:44)

Eram centenárias? Ao menos tivesse-as vendido para jardins, valem muitos milhares de euros. Matar oliveiras é um crime...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 16:48)

frederico disse:


> Eram centenárias? Ao menos tivesse-as vendido para jardins, valem muitos milhares de euros. Matar oliveiras é um crime...



Sim, sem duvida, já vi oliveiras velhas (saudáveis) a serem vendidas a 500 euros em viveiros de plantas, cortar oliveiras saudáveis para lenha além de ser um crime é burrice pura...


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 16:56)

E a lenha de oliveira dá objectos caríssimos, as melhores tábuas de cozinha são feitas com lenha de oliveira. 

Queimar oliveiras é mesmo burrice. 

Aquelas oliveiras nas próximas décadas renderiam muito mais do que vão render num único momento em lenha. É crime destruir uma árvore que demora tantas décadas a crescer e a ficar com aqueles troncos fantásticos, em troco de uns euros num dado momento de aflição. É mesmo irracional, mas no Algarve têm feito o mesmo com oliveiras e alfarrobeiras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:17)

Eu também concordo com tudo o que foi dito nos posts acima, acho que oliveiras tem muito valor, nao só monetário, mas também em bens preciosos como o seu azeite, que nao se compara em nada com o azeite das oliveiras criadas em modo intensivo.
E as podas assassinas que se ve nesse olivais tradicionais por esse país fora, eu até fico "doente" só de olhar para elas, cortam-lhes os troncos principais, logo junto ao troncos, que demoram uns 40 ou mais anos a formar-se, e que em minutos caem ao chão. O motosserra pode ser uma ferramenta assassina quando está em maos erradas, quer por falta de conhecimentos tradicionais ou formação.
Eu falo por mim que tenho mais de 100 oliveiras todas antigas, e uma que penso que seja mesmo milenar.
Ainda no inicio deste ano, eu e o meu pai podá-mos mais de 60 oliveiras, e já me ofereceram mais de 100 também para limpar, nos próximos anos.
Mas sao cortadas com consciência, nao cortamos os troncos principais, apenas os ramos que saem dos mesmos, e ao fim de 2 anos já estão a produzir azeitona novamente, ao contrário dessas podas modernas, que por vezes até acabam por secar, como já vi muitas por aqui.
E como eu costumo dizer, estamos a estragar tudo o que nos deixaram os nossos antepassados e para as nossa gerações vindouras deixamos os terrenos desertos? Acho que nao precisamos de mais desertificação...


----------



## james (7 Jul 2015 às 17:46)

E um dos problemas de muitas heranças , a desvalorização econômica da terra , muitas vezes o pai , enquanto vivo , trabalha a terra e muitas vezes com a ajuda dos filhos mas quando morre , os herdeiros , muitas vezes por pirraça ,abandonam tudo e assim fica por muitos anos e ttambém não deixando ninguém fazer la nada ( já vi quintas com alguma atividade econômica cujos herdeiros desistiram de tudo ( uma coisa incrível , o empreendedorismo dessa
Gente e abaixo de zero ).

Por outro lado , o tipico tuga pportuguês que não tem consciência ambiental e quer o lucro fácil ( quer ganhar depressa 100 quando , com algum trabalho e ambição , podia ganhar 500 ou 1000 ) .

Mas , se calhar , e esse o problema de muita gente em Portugal ( e não só ) , que e ter que trabalhar .


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 17:47)

Isso das podas é problema nacional sem solução nos próximos anos, fazem as podas fora da época e todas mal feitas, em Portugal é estranho não termos as aldeias, vilas e cidades cheias de árvores, afinal somos um dos países com maiores valores de insolação da Europa. Este ano ao fim-de-semana tenho dado umas voltas pelo país, é triste ver povoações cujas árvores tiveram as copas radicalmente amputadas, não há justificação racional para isto. Antigamente, há muitas décadas, ainda houve o cuidado de plantar freixos, plátanos ou pinheiros nas bermas das estradas, hoje ainda temos algumas galerias em estradas do Alentejo ou Ribatejo, que são uma maravilha em dias quentes de Verão, mas nos dias que correm não só se perdeu este hábito como cortam tudo. Nas ditas limpezas das bermas cortam jovens carvalhos, pinheiros, sobreiros, freixos ou azinheiras que nasceram espontaneamente, e que daqui a 30 anos poderiam dar sombra a quem viaja. Nós deveríamos ter árvores em todo o lado, nas bermas das nacionais e municipais, a dividir terrenos, nas ruas e praças, temos um Verão longo, quente e seco...


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 17:56)

james disse:


> E um dos problemas de muitas heranças , a desvalorização econômica da terra , muitas vezes o pai , enquanto vivo , trabalha a terra e muitas vezes com a ajuda dos filhos mas quando morre , os herdeiros , muitas vezes por pirraça ,abandonam tudo e assim fica por muitos anos e ttambém não deixando ninguém fazer la nada ( já vi quintas com alguma atividade econômica cujos herdeiros desistiram de tudo ( uma coisa incrível , o empreendedorismo dessa
> Gente e abaixo de zero ).
> 
> Por outro lado , o tipico tuga pportuguês que não tem consciência ambiental e quer o lucro fácil ( quer ganhar depressa 100 quando , com algum trabalho e ambição , podia ganhar 500 ou 1000 ) .
> ...



O meu avô deixou pomares mas como o meu pai e a irmã não se entendem as árvores já secaram, o muro de uma das quintas já está a cair para a estrada, o armazém degradou-se, uma das casas está a cair... agora será necessário investir mesmo muito dinheiro para recuperar tudo, isto é mal nacional, conheço casos de gente que por incrível que parece nem sabem o que herdaram, têm pinhais e pequenas terras e nunca lá foram, pior ainda, não sabem onde estão os marcos das terras! 

Já aqui defendi que a legislação deveria mudar, deveria haver um prazo legal para que os herdeiros se entendessem, findo esse prazo deveria haver punição fiscal, e ao fim de 10 ou 20 anos deveria passar tudo para o Estado, Para além disso tem de ser feita a identificação dos donos e dos limites das terras em todo o país, com as novas tecnologias a tarefa é mais fácil.

Conheço inúmeros casos de gente que não come nem deixa comer, têm terras abandonadas e aparecem pessoas que querem comprar ou arrendar, às vezes até dão bom dinheiro, mas nem assim, a consequência disto é que as terras não são limpas e depois vêm problemas e os vizinhos têm de andar atrás dos proprietários ou a perder tempo na junta de freguesia para obrigar os donos a limpar o mato seco. 

Uma das vantagens de haver IMIs altos está a ser a renovação urbana, o número de casas à venda é cada vez maior, também tínhamos muitas casas abandonadas cujos donos não arrendam nem vendam, e agora com os IMIs altos a mentalidade mudou um pouco. Talvez seja hora de fazer a cartografia das terras e aplicar um impostos tipo IMI, com isenção para terras cuidadas ou com valores ambientais que impeçam o cultivo (caso das florestas nativas ou habitats prioritários), para passarmos a ter uma coisa que nunca tivemos: um mercado fundiário dinâmico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 09:43)

Á pouco tempo deu nas notícias uma localidade em Portugal que já tinha o cadastro dos terrenos informatizado/online e em conjunto com a GNR pelos tablets tinham aceso aos estado dos terrenos antes e depois de procederem á sua limpeza, de onde consta logo os nomes dos seus proprietários, e os limites dos mesmos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2015 às 09:50)

*ESTA É BUJARAIZA, O QUEBRA-OSSOS QUE VISITOU PORTUGAL*
Bujaraiza, com pouco mais de um ano de idade, entrou em Portugal na manhã de 23 de Maio, vinda da Andaluzia. A visita deste quebra-ossos, que durou dois dias, foi um acontecimento raro em Portugal. Saiba por onde esta ave andou.
Esta fêmea, juntamente com os machos Miguel e Rayo, foi libertada a 31 de Maio de 2014 no Parque Natural das Sierras de Cazorla, Segura e las Villas (Jaén), no âmbito do Projecto de Reintrodução do Quebra-ossos na Andaluzia.
Cerca de um ano depois, de 23 a 25 de Maio, Bujaraiza esteve em Portugal, país onde a espécie (_Gypaetus barbatus barbatus_) se extinguiu há mais de 100 anos.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/esta-e-bujaraiza-o-quebra-ossos-que-visitou-portugal/


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2015 às 20:55)

Hoje á tarde fui dar uma caminhada por estradas rurais, no qual fiquei um pouco espantado ao ver uma ovelha morta já de alguns dias, pelo odor que já libertava. Estava dentro da vedação, mas sentia-se o cheiro a mais de 50 metros, morreu de sede e fome.
Depois mais á frente observei uns sobreiros que já lhes tinha sido retirado a cortiça, até aí tudo muito bem, até ao aproximar-me junto do tronco e observo que a cortiça foi toda mal tirada, só lhe retiraram de um lado do tronco, deixando do outro lado agarrada, e já para nao falar dos golpes que lhe tinham provocado ao retirar a mesma. Nunca por estes lados ouvi falar em roubo de cortiça, mas este parece-me um caso que se enquadra aí mesmo, porque os ladroes nao tem experiencia nenhuma em descortiçar. Enfim fiquem mesmo desanimado.
Ao mesmo tempo também observei dezenas de sobreiros ainda jovens, que tem nascido espontaneamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 11:21)

*Poluição no rio Almonda, um problema de saúde pública sem fim à vista*
Problema arrasta-se há décadas, à vista de todos, mas ninguém conseguiu ainda parar as descargas ilegais. A água do rio contaminada é usada para rega de plantações agrícolas. “Temos aqui um problema de saúde pública”, diz o BE

A história da poluição no rio Almonda parece longe do fim. Há 30 anos que as descargas ilegais de esgotos e efluentes industriais não tratados no rio ou nos seus afluentes se sucedem, às escondidas ou à luz do, sem que as autoridades consigam pôr fim a esta catástrofe ambiental.
E nem os dez milhões de euros recentemente investidos na requalificação das estações de tratamento de águas residuais (ETAR) do concelho de Torres Novas, que o rio atravessa, resolveram o problema. Pelo contrário, este agravou-se nos últimos meses.

Tenho até vergonha de dizer que esta situação se passa aqui no meu concelho, onde posteriormente o Rio Almonda desagua em plena Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, considerada pela UNESCO desde 1981, e que no ano passado esteve em risco de perder o estatuto devido ao seu estado de abandono e pela poluição .

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...saude-publica-sem-fim-a-vista-1701763?page=-1


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 14:01)

A queda do Vigário em Alte está seca.

A culpa é da captação de água à superfície na ribeira para a rega de laranjeiras. O problema dos motores de rega que captam a água de rios e ribeiras no Sul é gravíssimo. Deveria ser proibida tal prática mas pelos vistos as autoridades competentes autorizam estas captações.

Onde anda a Quercus?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 15:40)

frederico disse:


> A queda do Vigário em Alte está seca.
> 
> A culpa é da captação de água à superfície na ribeira para a rega de laranjeiras. O problema dos motores de rega que captam a água de rios e ribeiras no Sul é gravíssimo. Deveria ser proibida tal prática mas pelos vistos as autoridades competentes autorizam estas captações.
> 
> Onde anda a Quercus?


Também vi essa notícia, e acho que o mal, está quando essas entidades competentes como a Agencia Portuguesa do Ambiente passa as respectivas licenças para a captação de água. E depois é claro para regar 40 ha de laranjeira a água nao pode chegar á respectiva cascata como chegava antes de ser captada. Acaba por ser mais um espaço de lazer que perde quase o seu interesse.


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 19:07)

No Algarve pode não chover entre meados de Abril e o início de Outubro. No Inverno caem 500 ou 600 mm, e essa água acumula-se nos chamados pegos, e em açudes, que antigamente duravam todo o Verão na serra. O barrocal tem fontes cársicas e há ribeiras que não secam no Verão, pelo menos perto das fontes. Essa água dos pegos, açudes e fontes é fundamental para a sobrevivência dos anfíbios, cágados e peixes, como o raríssimo saramugo. São também bebedouros para aves e mamíferos. e locais de lazer para os algarvios e turistas. Por tudo isto a captação de água nos cursos de água deveria ser crime. Usem água dos poços e das barragens. E para além disso o Algarve não pode ter só campos de golfe e laranjeiras. Nós somos um dos poucos sítios do mundo onde crescem alfarrobeiras, e é uma cultura que anda muito esquecida, as árvores não têm sido replantadas nem estão cuidadas. A alfarrobeira não precisa de rega...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve pode não chover entre meados de Abril e o início de Outubro. No Inverno caem 500 ou 600 mm, e essa água acumula-se nos chamados pegos, e em açudes, que antigamente duravam todo o Verão na serra. O barrocal tem fontes cársicas e há ribeiras que não secam no Verão, pelo menos perto das fontes. Essa água dos pegos, açudes e fontes é fundamental para a sobrevivência dos anfíbios, cágados e peixes, como o raríssimo saramugo. São também bebedouros para aves e mamíferos. e locais de lazer para os algarvios e turistas. Por tudo isto a captação de água nos cursos de água deveria ser crime. Usem água dos poços e das barragens. E para além disso o Algarve não pode ter só campos de golfe e laranjeiras. Nós somos um dos poucos sítios do mundo onde crescem alfarrobeiras, e é uma cultura que anda muito esquecida, as árvores não têm sido replantadas nem estão cuidadas. A alfarrobeira não precisa de rega...



Nós por aqui temos a amendoeiras, mas a maior parte das amendoeiras por aqui já estão a morrer de velhice e por falta de podas, e já para nao falar que também nao há ninguem que queira plantá-las. Eu este ano plantei 4 amendoeiras, que estão envasadas ainda, á espera que venha o inverno para irem para a terra, já tem mais de 1,20. Tenho outras quatros nogueiras que salvei da morte pelas grades de discos dos tractores, essas nasceram também debaixo da nogueira "mae", também em vasos. Se nao daqui a poucos anos as amendoas, só mesmo de compra, e como eu gosto de ter um pouco de cada, para comprar o menos possivel.


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 19:35)

Nós temos a «panca» das lavouras e da limpeza das terras, são terríveis para algumas espécies de árvores. 

Nuns terrenos de herança o meu pai autorizou que os ciganos pusessem os cavalos a pastar, já estão todos limpos, nem tinha essa noção, que os animais são tão eficazes a limpar mato. 

As árvores não são replantadas há décadas, uma alfarrobeira demora mesmo muitos anos até dar rendimentos visíveis, tal como um castanheiro ou um sobreiro. Ninguém quer plantar para ver dinheiro daqui a 30 ou 40 anos, antigamente a mentalidade era outra e as pessoas plantavam a pensar não nelas mas nos filhos e nos netos.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

olha aí esta um bom tópico, não tenho terrenos mas sei que os donos são obrigados a fazê-lo, ora do que sei as zonas de mato como silvados ou matas mais densas são o habitat de inúmeras espécies algumas emblemáticas como a codorniz e o melro que nidificam em locais de arvoredo denso com espinhosas


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 20:08)

camrov8 disse:


> olha aí esta um bom tópico, não tenho terrenos mas sei que os donos são obrigados a fazê-lo, ora do que sei as zonas de mato como silvados ou matas mais densas são o habitat de inúmeras espécies algumas emblemáticas como a codorniz e o melro que nidificam em locais de arvoredo denso com espinhosas



Eu suspeito que as campanhas do trigo foram responsáveis pela  extinção do toirão-andaluz ou do lobo-ibérico no Sul do país, naquela altura foi tudo desmatado e queimado, há zonas onde «nem uma terra» estava por limpar. Uma estupidez, naquela altura já se sabia que os terrenos mediterrânicos de xisto-grauvaque não prestam para a agricultura.


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

*« Quando Afonso Henriques tomou posse de Lisboa consentiu-se ao mouro que refluísse para os subúrbios da cidade, e ele aí se estabeleceu, entregue ao cultivo das hortas, com a água a escorrer da nora gemedora. É desta população consentida, mourisca e subalterna, que deriva o mais da gente que habita os contornos de Lisboa - osaloio. [...] Psicologicamente, caraceriza-o o espírito de rotina, a crueza de vistas, a avareza levada à sordidez, e essa sistemática atitude de desconfiança que, sob o nome de esperteza saloia, tomou foros de proverbial, e foi filão aproveitado por muita veia cómica nos teatros de Lisboa. O seu horror à árvore, tão rácico, não pouco tem contribuído para despoetizar grandes zonas de terra em que se fixou, dando a certos retalhos arrabaldinos esse aspecto escalvado, marroquino e carrancudo [...]
No mais, enverga jaqueta e calça abuzinada, na cabeça o barrete ou a carapuça, e em torno da cinta uma faixa negra. Elas usam saias curtas e botarras de cano baixo, com sola rijamente pregueada, e são as lavadeiras que o carreteiro traz todas as semanas à cidade em grandes cachos humanos [...] »*

_Guia de Portugal_, 1º v., Generalidades; Lisboa e arredores,  1ª ed., B.N., Lisboa, 1924, p. 464 [Reed. da Gulbenkian, imp. 1991].

http://biclaranja.blogs.sapo.pt/86714.html

Será o horror à árvore uma herança da passagem dos mouros?

Antes da vinda dos romanos estavam por cá tribos celtas e celtiberas que veneravam algumas árvores como sagradas.

Tenho reparado que no Alentejo e Algarve praticamente não há grandes árvores de sombra nas povoações, e com frequência é tudo «limpo», bermas de estradas, margens de cursos de água, divisórias de terrenos. Só ficam as árvores de fruto e sobreiros.

Uma coisa é certa, temos uma relação difícil com a floresta e a árvore.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

Ontem aqui ao pé da minha casa andou um tractor a gradar um terreno qua já nao era limpo á dois anos, só tinha algum feno, e pelo que vi pelo menos 2 sobreiros foram cortados pela grade de discos, já tinham cerca de 2 anos e mais de 1,5 m de altura. Daqui a um bons anos nao tenho dúvida que seriam um ótimos sobreiros. Já este inverno também cortaram aqui um sobreiro num terreno vizinho que já tinha 20 anos, nao cheguei a descobrir quem foi porque na altura nao estava em casa, e ainda por cima foi para lhe aproveitar um metro do tronco, o resto ficou lá dentro das silvas. Como eu digo, e bem que o sobreiro é uma árvore que morre de pé, e que nunca se deixa ficar, e lá vem ele a rebentar novamente, apesar de agora demorar outros tantos anos a formar-se, para chegar onde já estava. Nao compreendo essas pessoas que fazem isso.
Já no ano passado tambem andou aqui um tractor com um braço extensivel de corta-mato, e lá vai devorou tudo silvas, sobreiros pequenos, rasgou ramos inteiros de azinheira e sobreiros até uns 3 metros de altura.
Enfim tenho tanto para falar sobre este tema do tópico que devia de dar para escrever um livro.
E cada vez que vou dar uma caminhada, pelas estradas rurais, já vou sempre prevenido com uma mochila e sacos para apanhar garrafas de vidro e latas de metal para depois reciclar.


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 21:01)

Mas isso é crime, o sobreiro é protegido por lei...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

frederico disse:


> Mas isso é crime, o sobreiro é protegido por lei...


Pois é e apesar  de ser uma árvore protegida acredita que á muita gente que só vê o dinheiro e o interesse deles á frente e nao querem saber de mais nada. Cada vez mais vejo sobreiros que vao nascendo espontaneamente, em especial debaixo da copa de oliveiras e figueiras,


----------



## james (12 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

A  questão da limpeza dos terrenos no caso de prevenir incêndios  faz pouco sentido e e contraproducente em muitos aspetos .

Em primeiro lugar , e uma utopia , limpar todos os terrenos em todas as serras e montes era um esforco totalmente impossível .

Em segundo lugar , seria um crime ambiental , e no manto arbustivo que boa parte dos animais se alimentam e abrigam , alem de que e um forte protetor contra a erosão do solo .

E preferível fazer corta - fogos ou técnicas de fogo controlado , por exemplo e por vigilância humana nos ecossistemas importantes ( alguem no seu perfeito juízo daria ordens para " limpar " a mata da Albergaria no Geres , por exemplo , nesses santuários naturais deveria haver um forte reforço da vigilância ).


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 21:15)

Eu só vejo uma solução para a floresta nativa, a criação de reservas florestais públicas, nos EUA cerca de 50% da floresta é pública, noutros países esse valor é superior. Mas é causa que não colhe simpatias em Portugal, as causas da moda são os casamentos dos pan..., o ambiente e o património histórico são para já causas perdidas. 

Temos cerca de 1 ou 2% da floresta nas mãos do Estado, eu que sou mais de Direita e liberal vejo que isto é uma área onde o Ministério do Ambiente tem de tomar as rédeas, e a razão é simples: não vale a pena forçar mais os solos improdutivos das serras, já os romanos não os queriam porque percebiam que não serviam para a agricultura. Há culturas que podem ser feitas, cereja, nogueira ou castanheiro são bons exemplos.

Deveria haver um consenso para a criação de uma rede nacional de floresta nativa, que corresponda a pelo menos 20% da área florestal, acredito que já faria uma enorme diferença.


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2015 às 21:20)

james disse:


> A  questão da limpeza dos terrenos no caso de prevenir incêndios  faz pouco sentido e e contraproducente em muitos aspetos .
> 
> Em primeiro lugar , e uma utopia , limpar todos os terrenos em todas as serras e montes era um esforco totalmente impossível .
> 
> ...



Acrescentaria a utilização do gado e a introdução de veados, gamos, corços, cabras selvagens ou muflões. 

Sempre vi que a «limpeza» é paranóia, contudo limpezas bem feitas em algumas áreas são importantes, penso no controlo das invasoras!

Se visitarem a zona central da serra de Aracena verão que não há mato, porque as copas das árvores estão cerradas e o mato não cresce por falta de luz. 

E volto a repetir que falta vigilância humana no interior, com as novas tecnologias, drones, radares, satélites, pode-se fazer muita coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 21:31)

frederico disse:


> Acrescentaria a utilização do gado e a introdução de veados, gamos, corços, cabras selvagens ou muflões.
> 
> Sempre vi que a «limpeza» é paranóia, contudo limpezas bem feitas em algumas áreas são importantes, penso no controlo das invasoras!
> 
> ...



Concordo totalmente, á que utilizar as novas tecnologias para vigiar a nossa floresta, os drones nao servem só para filmar concertos ou campos de milho transgénico.
Oftopic- uma vez que agora começam a aparecer as amoras silvestres, e se sao apaixonados por este fruto como eu, tenham sempre o cuidado para ver se as silvas nao levaram herbicidas, ou póximas de estradas. Eu só as apanho de terrenos aqui perto de casa, que estejam mesmo abandonados, sabendo assim  que nao levaram qual quer produto químico.


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2015 às 00:47)

Fazes bem em lembrar das amoras, as pessoas não sabem mas temos muitas ervas que são comestíveis, plantas aromáticas com poderes curativos, frutos silvestres esquecidos. 

A bolota doce foi no passado uma das bases da alimentação das tribos na Península, é um alimento mais saudável que o trigo. E a castanha é mais saudável que a batata. Já defendi aqui que a exploração destas riquezas é uma alternativa ao eucalipto e ao pinheiro, mais sustentável e lucrativa no longo prazo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2015 às 08:48)

Para quem nao viu a reportagem de ontem na TVI sobre São Pedro da Cova, em Gondomar, era o maior aterro clandestino do país e continua a ser. Catorze anos depois do depósito de 320 toneladas de resíduos tóxicos, o aterro continua sujo, com resíduos tóxicos, mesmo depois de em 2010 o Estado ter reconhecido a perigosidade dos materiais ali depositados. 
Tudo começou em 2001, com a privatização da Siderurgia Nacional, decretada em 1994 e adjudicada em 1995, no último Conselho de Ministros de Cavaco Silva. O Estado assume a responsabilidade pelo passivo ambiental histórico, estimado em 97.500 toneladas de resíduos perigosos, acumulados durante 20 anos a céu aberto e sem tratamento prévio na fábrica da Maia. 
Mais uma vez o nosso estado, só se interessa no dinheiro, nao do bem estar, e da saúde da sua população. 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/reportagem/reporter-tvi-negocios-sujos


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 23:32)

*Pitcher plant in France eats bee-killing Asian hornets*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33847252


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 23:36)

*Agricultura considera que no es pot garantir el confinament de l'alliberament de mosques modificades genèticament *

http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/...iberament-mosques-modificades-geneticament.do


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 21:32)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2015 às 09:53)

*Em oito meses, a humanidade consumiu os recursos renováveis que o planeta consegue produzir durante um ano. Depois do dia 13 de agosto, estamos a delapidar as reservas da Terra.*

Há 20 anos que a Global Footprint, uma organização não governamental ligada à conservação da natureza, faz o cálculo: com dados fornecidos pelas Nações Unidas, a ONG compara a pegada ecológica do Homem - que mede a exploração dos recursos naturais do planeta Terra pelo ser humano - com a capacidade do planeta de se regenerar, renovando os seus recursos e absorvendo os resíduos. Perante as informações recolhidas, a Global Footprint determina o dia em que a exploração humana ultrapassa a chamada biocapacidade da Terra. Em 2015, esse dia assinala-se esta quinta-feira, 13 de agosto.

A data é cada vez mais precoce: em 2005, o homem começava a explorar as reservas do planeta só a partir de setembro. Em 1975, os recursos renovados a cada ano terminavam apenas em novembro. A vertigem do consumo é cada vez maior e a humanidade, conforme indica a organização, vive cada vez mais tempo "a crédito", com a dívida ecológica a crescer e a tomar proporções preocupantes. A desflorestação, escassas reservas de água, poluição e o efeito de estufa são o preço que o Homem já está a pagar pelo consumo desenfreado dos recursos terrestres, num ciclo vicioso que, daqui em diante, só pode piorar caso não sejam tomadas medidas urgentes.

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=4728112


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

*APRESENTAMOS-LHE A CIGARRA*
*Sons da natureza na cidade*

Nas horas de maior calor, quando a natureza parece adormecida, são as cigarras que ouvimos. Em Portugal há 13 espécies e cada uma produz um som diferente. Mas apenas os machos, porque as fêmeas são silenciosas.
O som que ouvimos são as cigarras a contrair músculos que fazem vibrar umas membranas especiais, chamadas tímbalos. Os machos estão a atrair as fêmeas e a afastar predadores.

O barulho que as cigarras fazem é tão intenso, que afecta a comunicação de outros animais, como as aves.

As cigarras mais pequenas podem viver entre 3 a 5 anos, mas nas espécies maiores, algumas chegam a viver 17. No entanto, passam a maior parte do tempo debaixo do solo. A fase em que as cigarras vêm cá acima e as podemos ouvir é muito curta e acontece quando chega a altura da reprodução.

http://www.wilder.pt/sons-da-natureza-na-cidade/apresentamos-lhe-a-cigarra/


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

https://imgur.com/gallery/dhgNl


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2015 às 12:55)

Espanha desvia água do rio Tejo Nascente do rio está no limite.
 Espanha está a encaminhar a água das nascentes do Tejo para o Mediterrâneo, apesar de as albufeiras de Entrepeñas e Buendia possuírem apenas 393 hectómetros cúbicos, ou seja, 16% da sua capacidade máxima. "Por agora, a redução do caudal na parte espanhola não afeta Portugal, mas se a seca se prolongar os efeitos poderão ser diferentes", referiu Paulo Constantino, do Movimento ProTejo. O porta-voz acrescentou que "também as barragens do Zêzere estão a reter a água com a consequente redução do caudal do Tejo". O movimento apela às populações para uma atenção redobrada perante focos de poluição. De acordo com o último Boletim Climatológico Mensal do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, 79% do território continental português estava em julho em seca severa a extrema. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/economia/detalhe/20150817_2332_espanha_desvia_agua_do_rio_tejo.html


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2015 às 02:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Espanha desvia água do rio Tejo Nascente do rio está no limite.
> Espanha está a encaminhar a água das nascentes do Tejo para o Mediterrâneo, apesar de as albufeiras de Entrepeñas e Buendia possuírem apenas 393 hectómetros cúbicos, ou seja, 16% da sua capacidade máxima. "Por agora, a redução do caudal na parte espanhola não afeta Portugal, mas se a seca se prolongar os efeitos poderão ser diferentes", referiu Paulo Constantino, do Movimento ProTejo. O porta-voz acrescentou que "também as barragens do Zêzere estão a reter a água com a consequente redução do caudal do Tejo". O movimento apela às populações para uma atenção redobrada perante focos de poluição. De acordo com o último Boletim Climatológico Mensal do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, 79% do território continental português estava em julho em seca severa a extrema.
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/economia/detalhe/20150817_2332_espanha_desvia_agua_do_rio_tejo.html



Os transvases abusivos feitos pelos espanhóis para a bacia do Rio Segura são o principal problema do Tejo, este problema agrava-se principalmente em anos de seca como este, é bom que a chuva venha depressa, senão o Rio morre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 10:42)

Á cerca de 15 dias, quando fui fazer uma caminha por estradas rurais, deparei-me com uma enorme máquina(retroescavadora) que estava a abrir umas enormes valas, penso que será para enterrar a tubagem de rega para milho, até aí tudo bem, mas antes disso já tinha desmatado alguns hectares de terrenos, incluindo, todo o ribeiro, numa extensão de quilómetros, destruindo, tudo o que encontrou pela frente, nomeadamente sobreiros jovens, entre outras espécies. 
Mais á frente junto a uma antiga quinta, que já está abandonada á vários anos, mas parece que agora estão a restaurá-la, fiquei perplexo quando dei por falta de uma enorme mancha de pinheiros, que deveriam ter mais de 60 anos, do qual só restava mesmo as sua raízes já todas reviradas da terra.
Isto tudo em zona da reserva natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, considerada desde 1981 pela UNESCO, como Reserva Mundial da Biosfera. 
Para variar o mais certo é a mancha de pinheiros dar lugar aos malfadados eucaliptos.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Ago 2015 às 13:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Á cerca de 15 dias, quando fui fazer uma caminha por estradas rurais, deparei-me com uma enorme máquina(retroescavadora) que estava a abrir umas enormes valas, penso que será para enterrar a tubagem de rega para milho, até aí tudo bem, mas antes disso já tinha desmatado alguns hectares de terrenos, incluindo, todo o ribeiro, numa extensão de quilómetros, destruindo, tudo o que encontrou pela frente, nomeadamente sobreiros jovens, entre outras espécies.
> Mais á frente junto a uma antiga quinta, que já está abandonada á vários anos, mas parece que agora estão a restaurá-la, fiquei perplexo quando dei por falta de uma enorme mancha de pinheiros, que deveriam ter mais de 60 anos, do qual só restava mesmo as sua raízes já todas reviradas da terra.
> Isto tudo em zona da reserva natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, considerada desde 1981 pela UNESCO, como Reserva Mundial da Biosfera.
> Para variar o mais certo é a mancha de pinheiros dar lugar aos malfadados eucaliptos.



É só atentados à natureza e biodiversidade neste país! Infelizmente parece que não há lei ou esta é só para alguns. A nossa sociedade também não ajuda, cada vez mais capitalista e acomodada. Para os problemas dos gatinhos e cãozinhos abandonados movimentam-se logo, ou seja da única realidade que conhecem. Tudo o que sai fora da esfera é ignorado. As pessoas tem que se movimentar em relação a tudo e não só ao que é pratico, noticiado ou na moda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 16:23)

A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou hoje para a existência de centenas de quilos de lagostins mortos no Tejo, na zona do Arneiro, Vila Velha de Ródão, e garantiu que a água do rio se encontra "preta" devido à poluição.
"A água está com uma cor preta, escura, e os lagostins que estavam nas armadilhas dos pescadores estão todos mortos. São centenas de quilos", disse hoje à agência Lusa Samuel Infante, da Quercus.
Segundo o ambientalista, o alerta foi dado pelos próprios pescadores da zona, cerca das 10:00. Adiantou também que o Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) de Castelo Branco e de Nisa já está a caminho de Vila Velha de Ródão.
"Infelizmente, apesar dos alertas e das denúncias, estas situações continuam a ocorrer. Sabemos que o Ministério Público está a tomar algumas diligências e a Quercus está também a preparar uma ação judicial".
Samuel Infante sublinha que o crime compensa: "Pagar multas não resolve a situação, têm que ser tomadas outras medidas mais eficazes".

O ambientalista disse ainda que "continuam a fazer-se descargas e os resultados estão aí, com a agravante de que se está num período de seca e que há um caudal menor [no rio Tejo] vindo de Espanha".
Nestas condições, as fontes de poluição "atingem ainda níveis de concentração mais elevados. Se o caudal do rio fosse maior, o impacto não seria tão grave", concluiu.
http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/quercus-alerta-para-centenas-de-quilos-de_55d46bea10f882901c68011c


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

*Oliveiras centenárias abatidas para dar lugar a aterro em Azambuja *

Dezenas de oliveiras centenárias foram arrancadas nos terrenos onde vai ser instalado o aterro de inertes em Azambuja, na Quinta da Queijeira. O alerta foi dado pela proprietária da Quinta de Vale de Fornos, cujo caminho de acesso se situa ao lado do local do aterro, que vai aparecer na zona nascente de Azambuja.

"Vimos movimentações, durante a noite, de vários camiões que tiravam as oliveiras, que são centenárias, após terem sido cortadas no local. Perguntámos a quem estava a liderar as operações de quem eram as oliveiras e as ordens para o corte e apenas nos foi dito que estavam a cumprir ordens e que não sabiam de mais nada. É uma surpresa muito grande", afirmou Graciete Monteiro. A proprietária da Quinta de Vale Fornos avisou a GNR que tomou conta da ocorrência.

Contactada por O MIRANTE, a Câmara Municipal de Azambuja, através do vice-presidente Silvino Lúcio, disse pouco saber da situação. "Vi a situação e até já falei com o presidente sobre isso. Vi oliveiras cortadas e amontoadas, mas não sei se são centenárias, nem se estão protegidas, porque só as que estão classificadas é que são espécie protegida. Sei que os proprietários da Quinta Vale de Fornos pediram uma reunião à câmara para perceber que tipo de implicações terá o aterro", referiu.

Note-se que a Câmara não tem qualquer autoridade nos terrenos onde estará o aterro, que pertencem à antiga Zubareias, apenas tendo levantado o estatuto de interesse municipal aos mesmos para que o aterro pudesse avançar, depois das aprovações das autoridades ambientais nacionais. Os trabalhos para a construção do local já começaram com os levantamentos topográficos a serem feitos desde o início do mês de Julho.

http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=84288&idSeccao=422&Action=noticia#.VdYEJbJViko

Todos os dia nós, seres humanos, cometemos actos devastadores contra a natureza, deviamos de proteger os que os nossos antigos nos deixaram, e nao destruir tudo.


----------



## frederico (22 Ago 2015 às 09:27)

Não era necessário arrancar as oliveiras. Poderiam ser transplantadas para jardins, é bom negócio e ao menos ficariam salvas.

Mais um crime imperdoável contra o nosso desprezado património ambiental.

Aí em Portugal não há sebe ou galeria ripícola que se aguente. Desnecessariamente,arrasam tudo. Nada justifica este comportamento a não ser a ignorância. Os portugueses ainda são bárbaros em muita coisa.


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2015 às 16:24)

Alguém sabe como funciona o processo de classificação de uma árvore?

Sei onde está uma figueira que deve ser a maior do país, cresceu dentro de uma nora e tem as raízes dentro de água!


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 16:40)

frederico disse:


> Alguém sabe como funciona o processo de classificação de uma árvore?
> 
> Sei onde está uma figueira que deve ser a maior do país, cresceu dentro de uma nora e tem as raízes dentro de água!



O melhor é fazeres essa pergunta ao ICNF. 

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/aip/enq-leg


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2015 às 09:41)

*EDIA confirma mancha de jacinto-de-água a três quilómetros do Alqueva*
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...odeagua-a-tres-quilometros-do-alqueva-1705876


----------



## ecobcg (25 Ago 2015 às 10:33)

Vince disse:


> *EDIA confirma mancha de jacinto-de-água a três quilómetros do Alqueva*
> http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...odeagua-a-tres-quilometros-do-alqueva-1705876



Uma praga de difícil controlo.... se entrar mesmo no Alqueva, vai ser muito difícil evitar a sua dispersão por toda a bacia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2015 às 11:04)

Ontem enquanto regava os alhos franceses e as batatas doce, assisti a uma das maravilhas do reino animal, e o seu forte instinto de sobrevivencia, quando vi uma ratazana a sair á pressa do rego, que estava com água, e depois vi que ela trazia qualquer coisa na boca, cheguei mais perto, e vi que era uma das suas crias, que devia ter nascido á poucas horas. Ela depois perdeu a cria antes de chegar á sua nova toca, e vi que era do tamanho de um grão de café, e respirava bem, depois vim-me embora para nao perturbar mais, foi pena nao ter o telemóvel por perto para retratar tal acontecimento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Alguém sabe como estão os golfinhos do Sado? A última vez que os vi foi em 13 de Junho de 2009. Também já avistei aqui em Carcavelos, tenho que ver quando, acho que foi há mais de quatro anos.

Algumas fotos tiradas em Tróia naquela data:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém sabe como estão os golfinhos do Sado? A última vez que os vi foi em 13 de Junho de 2009. Também já avistei aqui em Carcavelos, tenho que ver quando, acho que foi há mais de quatro anos.
> 
> Algumas fotos tiradas em Tróia naquela data:


Vi ainda agora uma notícia ou reportagem na Sic (acho) sobre os golfinhos do Sado. Vão muito bem, a família continua  Todas as embarcações têm de estar a 30 metros de distância, salvo erro, dos golfinhos.
Agora vê-los no Tejo? Não sei mas a água está bem quente por cá, mas a poluição continua...


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vi ainda agora uma notícia ou reportagem na Sic (acho) sobre os golfinhos do Sado. Vão muito bem, a família continua  Todas as embarcações têm de estar a 30 metros de distância, salvo erro, dos golfinhos.
> Agora vê-los no Tejo? Não sei mas a água está bem quente por cá, mas a poluição continua...



Boas notícias então. Daqui a pouco coloco o que tenho do avistamento aqui em Carcavelos. Essa distância mínima não estava a ser respeitada há anos atrás. Na ocasião em que os observei a embarcação aproximou-se demasiado e eles estavam assustados, não tinham a atitude brincalhona que pensamos que eles costumam ter. Tinham crias na altura também. Sinceramente, não me parece bem estas excursões assim intromissoras da intimidade deles. Uma coisa é eles aproximarem-se de livre vontade de embarcações que não estão a procurá-los, outra é esta imposição da nossa presença, quase uma perseguição. Só fui uma vez numa destas excursões. Nós não gostaríamos que andassem turistas à volta da nossa casa e tentando aproximar-se o mais possível de nós e da nossa família ou atrás de nós pela rua. Estas pessoas não humanas devem ter os mesmos direitos que exigimos para nós humanos, no mínimo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém sabe como estão os golfinhos do Sado?



A ultima vez que os vi foi numa ida à pesca ao largo de Sesimbra em Setembro de 2010, durante uma hora ninguém mais apanhou peixe, mas foi por uma boa causa.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 03:52)

frederico disse:


> Alguém sabe como funciona o processo de classificação de uma árvore?
> 
> Sei onde está uma figueira que deve ser a maior do país, cresceu dentro de uma nora e tem as raízes dentro de água!



No ICNF há um formulário para fazer o Requerimento de Classificação de Arvoredo de Interesse Público (Lei n.º 53/2012, e 5 de setembro, regulamentada pela Portaria n.º 124/2014, de 24 de junho).


----------



## frederico (1 Set 2015 às 16:13)

Agradeço as respostas mal volte ao Algarve vou tratar disso.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 04:03)

Algo muito interessante, mas, não especificamente desta espécie, sabíamos desta capacidade de outras espécies pelas quais era formada a nossa floresta original. Esta floresta primitiva, obviamente, só começou a ser devastada pelo fogo quando apareceram aqui os humanos, ou então tal floresta nunca teria existido e prosperado.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=788113


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 19:31)

*Evidence that Earth's first mass extinction was caused by critters not catastrophe*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/09/150902123456.htm


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 21:38)

Notícia sobre os golfinhos do Sado.

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...tambem-e-ensinar-a-observalos-1706912?page=-1



> O roaz-corvineiro é comum na costa portuguesa mas a comunidade do Sado, actualmente com *27* elementos, é a única residente num estuário no país e uma das poucas na Europa. Essa característica facilita os avistamentos, mas durante a época balnear, quando há mais barcos de recreio a circular e disparam as visitas turísticas, também aumenta a pressão sobre os animais, já fragilizados por outras ameaças como a poluição ou a pesca. *A população, que chegou a rondar os 40 animais em 1986, tem diminuído, embora o saldo dos últimos cinco anos seja positivo: morreram três adultos mas nasceram oito crias. Uma acabou por morrer com poucas semanas de vida: o Sapal, nascido em Agosto de 2013, logo se tornou o centro das atenções dos visitantes. Os biólogos não descartam a hipótese de isso ter contribuído para o desfecho trágico.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 12:05)

Ontem durante uma das minhas voltas por trilhos rurais, encontrei um pinheiro bravo que deveria ter uns 12 metros de altura que estava seco á relativamente pouco tempo, ao aproximar-me do mesmo observei que a casca do seu tronco estava totalmente picada/esburacada, desde o chão até quase ao topo. Os buracos eram pequenos, talvez tivessem 1 cm, mas eram centenas de buracos a toda á volta do tronco.
Ao mesmo tempo fiquei curioso para saber o que lhe teria provocado a morte precoce, nao sei se já alguem observou algo parecido...


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2015 às 13:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ontem durante uma das minhas voltas por trilhos rurais, encontrei um pinheiro bravo que deveria ter uns 12 metros de altura que estava seco á relativamente pouco tempo, ao aproximar-me do mesmo observei que a casca do seu tronco estava totalmente picada/esburacada, desde o chão até quase ao topo. Os buracos eram pequenos, talvez tivessem 1 cm, mas eram centenas de buracos a toda á volta do tronco.
> Ao mesmo tempo fiquei curioso para saber o que lhe teria provocado a morte precoce, nao sei se já alguem observou algo parecido...



pode o escaravelho do pinheiro entrou a alguns anos pelo porto de Sines em madeira contaminada e tem avançado país fora, é um topico que tem estado meio esquecido mas tem dado muito prejuízo e tem levado muitos silvicultores a mudar para o eucalipto, é tipo o quem tem atacado as palmeiras os tratamentos tem de ser árvore a árvore ou abatendo uma certa área desde o foco e queimar a madeira, só frio abaixo de zero durante bastante tempo pode controlar a população


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 02:56)

*Desvendado mistério das árvores que resistem a incêndios florestais*

http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/s...dios-florestais/ar-AAe1jrT?ocid=mailsignoutmd


----------



## frederico (7 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Há uma semana passei por uma aldeia chamada Brotas, fui de carro ao Algarve pela nacional como é costume, para ir vendo as aldeias...

Ora Brotas é muito interessante do ponto de vista botânico, aliás todas as aldeias daquela zona o são pois têm em redor manchas de carvalho-cerquinho e restos de galerias ripícolas. Outra zona com este tipo de vegetação é o Litoral Alentejano e a Costa Vicentina, aliás a melhor galeria ripícola que vi até hoje esta perto de Odemira e deveria ser floresta nacional com protecção total como a Mata da Albergaria. 

Adiante.

Antes de chegar a Brotas constatei que um ou vários proprietários fizeram uma limpeza da ribeira à boa maneira portuguesa. Foram à vida freixos, choupos ou amieiros, alguns de grandes dimensões. Salvaram-se alguns carvalhos à beira da nacional, resta saber por quanto tempo pois as autoridades têm agora o mau hábito de arrancar as árvores que crescem nas valas à beira das estradas, como já vi no Alentejo. 

A presença das árvores não prejudicaria a actividade agrícola de subsistência daquelas nesgas de terra do pequeno vale... e também foram abatidos sobreiros...

É um facto que o negócio da lenha com a crise voltou a expandir-se em algumas zonas, as lareiras a lenha estão na moda, é mais barato aquecer fornos de pão com lenha, os churrascos no quintas estão na moda e isso aumenta o consumo de carvão... e quem sofre são normalmente as azinheiras, os carvalhos ou as árvores ripícolas, pois a madeira de pinheiro ou de eucalipto estala muito quando arde e o consumidor assusta-se e não gosta...

Quando vierem cheias aquelas margens da ribeira de Brotas serão arrastadas pois já lá não estão as raízes das árvores para segurar o solo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2015 às 09:50)

*Quercus alerta para novo loteamento turístico junto da Lagoa de Óbidos*
*
Obras estão a destruir dunas e floresta de protecção na orla costeira*





A Quercus teve conhecimento, através de denúncias, do avanço das obras de construção do projecto “Conjunto Turístico Falésias D’ El Rey”, numa área de 240 hectares, na zona do Bom Sucesso, entre a Lagoa de Óbidos e a linha de costa no concelho de Óbidos, o qual arrasou uma extensa área dunar e de floresta de protecção à orla costeira, desfigurando uma paisagem única e de grande sensibilidade ambiental.

O projeto do empreendimento Falésias D'El Rey, prevê a construção de um hotel de cinco estrelas, um boutique hotel, 475 apartamentos, moradias de luxo, piscinas, campos de ténis e um campo de golfe com 18 buracos, aumentando ainda mais a carga urbanística sobre esta área do litoral.

De salientar que este novo empreendimento foi classificado como projecto de Potencial Interesse Nacional (PIN), teve Declaração de Impacte Ambiental favorável condicionada em 2009, pelo então Secretário de Estado do Ambiente Humberto Rosa e foi licenciado pela Câmara Municipal de Óbidos, sem que tenham sido avaliados os impactes cumulativos com os outros empreendimentos, nomeadamente o Royal Óbidos, o último ainda em execução e que lhe está adjacente.










O facto do dono da obra promotor ser uma empresa insolvente, Massa Insolvente Crissier, S.A. revela um grande risco da obra não ser concluída e deixar um passivo ambiental.

O estatuto dos projetos de Potencial Interesse Nacional, referem que os mesmos “possuam comprovada viabilidade económica e reconhecida idoneidade e credibilidade do respectivo promotor”, e que “sejam susceptíveis de adequada sustentabilidade ambiental e territorial”, o que neste caso não acontece.

O projecto está em parte na área de protecção do Plano de Ordenamento da Orla Costeira – POOC Alcobaça-Mafra, incluindo a construção de infra-estruturas do loteamento em dunas a menos de 200 metros do mar, destruindo uma área com centenas de hectares de floresta no litoral, dominado por pinhal-bravo e matagais arborescentes do zimbro, Sabina-das-praias_Juniperus turbinata_ – sem ter em consideração o previsível recuo da linha de costa, provocado pela acentuada erosão.

Entretanto foi criada a Plataforma Defender o Bom Sucesso, movimento cívico para alerta dos impactes do projecto Falésias D'El Rey, com o qual somos solidários.

A Quercus considera que não estão reunidas as condições para que este projecto avance de acordo com os pressupostos reunidos quando foi efectuada a avaliação de impacte ambiental, pelo que apela às autoridades para que seja de imediato efectuada uma fiscalização exaustiva ao cumprimento das condicionantes estabelecidas, e em caso de incumprimento, proceder ao embargo das obras.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...loteamento-turistico-junto-da-lagoa-de-obidos


----------



## james (8 Set 2015 às 10:31)

Mais um  pin , essa invenção amiga dos grandes grupos econômicos que , a par do fantástico plano nacional de barragens, criados pelo governo anterior, patrocinaram / patrocinam alguns dos maiores atentados ambientais das ultimas décadas ( e depois este governo e que não tem politica ambiental ).

Já estive nesta zona e considero lamentável como se destrói um ecossistema numa zona tao sensível . Próprio de um pais terceiro - mundista .


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2015 às 10:52)

Tomara o nosso país encher as vagas do hoteis que estao construidos, acho que nao será necessário construir mais hotéis ou campos de golfe para depois estarem "ás moscas".
E o desperdício de água usada para regar esse campo de golfe, seria muito melhor usar essa água para produzir legumes, regar árvores de fruto...
Isto já para nao falar nao destruiçao que irá causar, mesmo que a construçao não prossiga, o que já nao é o primeiro caso, e infelizmente nem será o último, como tem acontecido também com autoestradas, nomeadamente uma que tenho conhecimento no Alentejo, em que fizeram as terraplanagens, construção de pilares para viadutos, e agora está lá tudo abandonado, se proveito de ninguem, nem do antigo dono, que ficaram com propriedades cortadas ao meio. Os nossos filhos e netos depois querem fazer um piquenique á sombra de uma árvore de uma grande azinheira, passear pela floresta, que possivelmente irá estar despida, ou queimada, ou essa azinheira provavelmente vou cortada para lenha.
Somo uma geração muito egoísta, nao pensamos nas gerações vindouras.
Como se costuma dizer quando se planta um sobreiro, faz-se a pensar nos nossos filhos e netos, porque no tempo deles é que o sobreiro estará no seu auge.
Com os eucaliptos, o interesse económico a curto prazo fala mais alto, é precisamente o contrário, basta esperar uns 7 anos e pronto é só cortar.


*Nova ameaça à integridade paisagística do Património da Humanidade*
*Parque Eólico de Torre de Moncorvo afecta espécies protegidas, população e a paisagem do Alto Douro Vinhateiro – Património Mundial*

O novo projecto do Parque Eólico de Torre de Moncorvo prevê a instalação de 30 aerogeradores com uma capacidade instalada de 60 MW (cerca de 1,2% da capacidade eólica instalada total), estando previsto para os concelhos de Torre de Moncorvo e Carrazeda de Ansiães, afectando a Zona Especial de Protecção do Alto Douto Vinhateiro, classificado como Património Mundial pela UNESCO.

Os maiores impactes ao nível dos habitats são a afectação de zimbrais, habitat 9560* prioritário – Floresta endémica de _Juniperus_ spp; gilbardeira e narcisos com estatuto de conservação. Também existem vastas áreas de sobreirais e mais de 30% do aerogeradores estão previstos em áreas de média/alta densidade de sobreiros. O Estudo de Impacte Ambiental (EIA) refere que as zonas com maior densidade são a noroeste e este da localidade de Pinheiro do Douro, contudo, é omisso a afectação de áreas de povoamento definidas na regulamentação legal. O mesmo acontece com o azinhal em que 5 aerogeradores estão previstos em áreas de média/alta densidade de azinheira, mas os povoamentos não foram cartografados, não permitindo uma avaliação que cumpra a legislação de protecção da azinheira e do sobreiro.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...dade-paisagistica-do-patrimonio-da-humanidade


----------



## frederico (8 Set 2015 às 15:41)

Esses PINs estão falidos, no Algarve não faltam empreendimentos falidos.

Na Praia Verde iam fazer o Verde Lago mas já passaram mais de 10 anos, e a paisagem ficou destruída, com uma cratera brutal, parece que caiu ali uma bomba ou um meteorito.

Eu pergunto quem vai comprar tanta casa, a população portuguesa vai cair para pouco mais de 8 milhões de habitantes, no futuro as pensões darão apenas para as despesas do dia e não haverá margem para dívidas de segunda habitação, e os estrangeiros na sua maioria já pagam IMIs altíssimos ou impostos municipais altos nos seus países, antigamente compensava comprar casa por cá, nos tempos do escudo, agora com o euro a conversa é outra e tendo em conta que a tendência futura do euro será a valorização face à libra então ainda menos compensará comprar casa em Portugal. As novas gerações gostam de estar sempre a conhecer novos destinos, antigamente é que se comprava casa para a vida e se ia décadas sempre para a mesma praia.

No Algarve está ao lado do rio Guadiana um mega empreendimento falido, o Verde Lago não passou de uma mega cratera, do Monte Rei não se sabe o destino, a Quinta das Oliveiras a norte de Tavira nunca avançou, enfim, absolutamente nenhum PIN ou mega empreendimento no sotavento conseguiu vingar, e no Barlavento também não faltam exemplos.


----------



## frederico (8 Set 2015 às 15:51)

Mas parece que em Óbidos já está um falido:

http://www.publico.pt/economia/noti...oi-declarado-insolvente-pelo-tribunal-1659963

EDIT:

e na serra de Sâo Mamede também fizeram um campo de golfe e moradias... e faliu tudo. 

Agora está lá o betão na encosta... a estragar a paisagem.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2015 às 20:02)

deixem lá pode ser que quando a floresta crescer se tornem ruínas e ainda podem dar muito jeito a alguns animais, como corujas das torres e não só


----------



## boneli (8 Set 2015 às 20:46)

camrov8 disse:


> deixem lá pode ser que quando a floresta crescer se tornem ruínas e ainda podem dar muito jeito a alguns animais, como corujas das torres e não só



Temos de ver o lado positivo da borrada que se faz.

Lembro-me perfeitamente do campo de golfe que fizeram na zona de Marvão e que já está à uns anos ao abandono. Se não me engano pertencia ao último governador de Macau que não me lembro do nome.
Deve ter sido por volta de do ano 2000 que fiz uma visita de estudo e apenas o campo de Golfe funcionava.

12 anos depois voltei lá quando comecei a trabalhar no Marvão e já estava ao abandono. Todo o campo de golfe é um belo pasto para as ovelhas que tratam de manter o o mato limpo ahahahahaha.

A natureza aos pouco vai tomando aquilo que já lhe pertenceu.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2015 às 21:20)

boneli disse:


> Temos de ver o lado positivo da borrada que se faz.
> 
> Lembro-me perfeitamente do campo de golfe que fizeram na zona de Marvão e que já está à uns anos ao abandono. Se não me engano pertencia ao último governador de Macau que não me lembro do nome.
> Deve ter sido por volta de do ano 2000 que fiz uma visita de estudo e apenas o campo de Golfe funcionava.
> ...



Se chernobil se esta a curar muita coisas abandonada neste país vai voltar ao estado onde pertence, eu sei que a desertificação populacional do interior é um drama mas tem a parte positiva de aliviar a pressão sobre alguns habitats


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 21:27)




----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2015 às 22:35)

*Apanhados a roubar 14 toneladas de cortiça*

Militares do Núcleo de Investigação Criminal do Montijo da GNR detiveram ontem em flagrante delito, três homens quando estes furtavam 14.200 quilos de cortiça, cujo valor ascende a 11 860 euros, avançou esta força de segurança em comunicado.

A detenção ocorreu logo após os militares terem sido alertados para a presença de pessoas estranhas no interior de uma propriedade privada, a carregarem cortiça com maquinaria pesada, tendo os indivíduos sido surpreendidos em flagrante delito.

Para além de terem recuperado a cortiça, os militares apreenderam um veículo pesado de mercadorias e 7 600 euros em numerário.

Os suspeitos foram notificados para primeiro interrogatório judicial.

http://sol.pt/noticia/411143/Apanhados-a-roubar-14-toneladas-de-cortica-


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2015 às 15:27)

Boas,

Bem, esta manhã aconteceu-me algo insólito, ia eu de bicicleta tranquilo, quando do nada,  ainda longe, avisto algo na estrada  parecido a um cão, ao aproximar-me  vejo que era um Sacarrabos (Herpestes ichneumon) enorme, estático a olhar para mim, segundos depois mete-se no mato.
Por aquilo que pesquisei trata-se de uma especie  rara nesta zona, ou estarei a dizer asneira?

Local: Estrada do Pisão, Alcabideche (Cascais)

Basicamente o que eu vi foi isto:






http://fotos.sapo.pt/greenbit/fotos/?uid=NbjTos6ZbFcWnU20ZK1z

@belem  o que dizes ? Normal ter-me cruzado com esta especie?


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 20:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aquilo que pesquisei trata-se de uma especie rara nesta zona, ou estarei a dizer asneira?



Vi um parecido num caminho da Urquinha, na serra de Sintra, perto das Pedras Irmãs, em 23 de Agosto de 2011, a meio da tarde:


----------



## frederico (12 Set 2015 às 21:15)

Bicho digamos daninho que tem aumentado nas últimas décadas por ter perdido os seus predadores naturais, especialmente o lince-ibérico.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 21:25)

frederico disse:


> Bicho digamos daninho que tem aumentado nas últimas décadas por ter perdido os seus predadores naturais, especialmente o lince-ibérico.



Estes avistamentos foram aqui na serra de Sintra. O habitat do lince também se estendia até esta zona? Ou provavelmente esta espécie avistada esteja a proliferar e a estender-se a todo o território.


----------



## frederico (12 Set 2015 às 21:33)

Ele anda a proliferar. 

Nem é de cá. Veio do Norte de África. Há umas décadas estava mais presente nas serras algarvias ou no interior alentejano. Mas tem estado a proliferar, devido ao abandono da agricultura e à ausência de predadores, linces, águias, lobos...


----------



## camrov8 (13 Set 2015 às 14:26)

não esta sozinho muita coisa veio do norte de África tal como o ginete e a consequência de se estar tão perto. este senhor que é um mangusto tem muitos nomes dados pelo povo. Não acho daninho vem ocupar um nicho deixado vago por várias espécies como gatos bravos e o famoso lince  que erradicamos e nos faziam um grande favor ao eliminar roedores coelhos e lebres, daninhos são os lagostins do Luisiana e os siluros  que já invadiram vários rios ibéricos


----------



## james (13 Set 2015 às 15:44)

As cobras , esse animal tao odiado  e que existe cada vez em menor numero , também são uns dos principais controladores de roedores .

O camaleão também veio do Norte de Africa , no inicio do seculo xx e agora e uma especie protegida .


----------



## camrov8 (13 Set 2015 às 18:26)

temos de entender o que a natureza não é estática e que há sempre espécies novas e que não é enerentemente mau


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2015 às 19:39)

james disse:


> As cobras , esse animal tao odiado  e que existe cada vez em menor numero , também são uns dos principais controladores de roedores .
> 
> O camaleão também veio do Norte de Africa , no inicio do seculo xx e agora e uma especie protegida .



Essa do camaleão é muito polémica. Há novos dados que já foram postos aqui em tempos e indicam que a sua origem está aqui e é antiga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2015 às 21:28)

*Portugal perde 3 mil milhões de euros por ano com falta de gestão florestal*

*São 3 mil milhões de euros que escapam ao PIB nacional. Uma investigação Sexta às 9 detetou que a falta de investimento numa gestão florestal eficaz está a fazer perder negócios e a desviar indústrias que vivem da madeira para os Estados Unidos.*



É o caso dos pellets. São cada vez mais utilizados na Europa do Norte, tanto para uso doméstico como industrial.

Mas em Portugal, continuamos a importar carvão e exportamos este recurso 100% natural e 100% português que advém exclusivamente da floresta. 

Ao fim de uma década, em que já arderam mais de um milhão de hectares, o Estado continua a investir o mesmo na floresta e até cortou os benefícios fiscais dados a quem utilizava esta energia alternativa.

Neste quadro, os empresários de pellets decidiram expandir para fora do país, enquanto por cá lhes apontam o dedo como sendo os possíveis criminosos que lucram com os grandes incêndios.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/por...por-ano-com-falta-de-gestao-florestal_v859405


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 11:58)

*Vila do Bispo rasga arriba fóssil com 250 milhões de anos para facilitar acesso à praia*


Geomonumento da praia do Telheiro na Costa Vicentina, considerado exemplar único no mundo, pode vir estar em perigo devido à massificação turística.








Em Sagres, a Câmara Municipal de Vila do Bispo terraplanou uma arriba fóssil quaternária para facilitar o acesso à praia do Telheiro, um dos muitos locais da Costa Vicentina que ainda está em estado natural. Consequências? Os geólogos receiam que a abertura do caminho seja o primeiro passo para colocar em perigo o geomonumento do Praia do Telheiro, considerado pelo geólogo Galopim de Carvalho “muito mais importante do que o internacionalmente conhecido Siccar Point, na Escócia”, e que figura em tudo o que é manual de geologia por esse mundo fora.

Carla Cabrita, guia da natureza, foi a primeira a insurgir-se contra esta intervenção. Ao toque de alarme, dado há um mês, respondeu de imediato a comunidade científica. Galopim de Carvalho, na sua página do Facebook, destacou a importância do geomonumento, deixando um alerta: “Urge defendê-lo do camartelo do progresso, que o desinteresse, quase sempre fruto da ignorância de quem decide, põe em risco”.

No mesmo sentido manifesta-se, em resposta ao PÚBLICO, Ana Ramos Pereira, da Universidade de Lisboa: “Está ali um monumento que não se vê em mais lado nenhum em Portugal, e é muito raro encontrar mesmo na Europa”.
O presidente da Câmara de Vila do Bispo, Adelino Soares, desvalorizou estas críticas: “Só fizemos melhoramentos num caminho pré-existente”. Porém, neste caso, trata-se de uma zona sensível, situada na área do Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina. Por conseguinte, a Inspecção-Geral da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território (IGAMAOT), no passado dia 15, determinou a “necessidade de suspender qualquer intervenção na área enquanto não for devidamente comprovada a legalidade das intervenções em causa”. Uma “medida preventiva” já comunicada ao município.

Entretanto, a IGAMAOT, interpelado pela PÚBLICO, adiantou que foram efectuadas “diligências junto do ICNF” [Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas], dando nota de que tais acções “poderão consubstanciar a violação dos planos especiais incidentes sobre a área”.

O autarca, socialista, diz não compreender o “fundamentalismo” com que o assunto está a ser encarado. “Só pretendemos melhorar o acesso à praia do Telheiro [não vigiada], permitindo o acesso aos veículos de socorro em caso de acidente”, justifica. Mas, de seguida, passa ao contra-ataque: “Criticam, mas não sabem do que falam, porque não foram ao local, só viram fotografias”.


http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...de-anos-para-facilitar-acesso-a-praia-1708256

O que é se pode dizer, quando as Camaras municipais deviam de ser um órgão que devia de incentivar a preservação  da dita arrábida,  e não o contrário... Estão mais interessados em abrir caminho para os turistas, visitantes em massificar mais um local que devia de permanecer intacto e belo, tal como a natureza o construiu.


----------



## Garcia (21 Set 2015 às 14:11)

já sabia que as formigas conseguiam carregar coisas mais pesadas que o seu próprio peso, mas acho que nunca tinha visto uma carga destas..  além do insecto "tesoura" que carrega, ainda vem por acréscimo um bocadinho de musgo em cima.. e mal parou para a foto.. 




Size doesn´t matter.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Garcia disse:


> já sabia que as formigas conseguiam carregar coisas mais pesadas que o seu próprio peso, mas acho que nunca tinha visto uma carga destas..  além do insecto "tesoura" que carrega, ainda vem por acréscimo um bocadinho de musgo em cima.. e mal parou para a foto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elas têm trabalho o Verão todo, são sem dúvida animais muito trabalhadores e esforçados!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2015 às 20:28)

> *Um relatório da Organização das Nações Unidas para a Agricultura e Alimentação (FAO) revela que a desflorestação abrandou nos últimos anos, sobretudo, devido à progressão das novas florestas plantadas, mas a área total de floresta continua a recuar.*
> 
> Praticamente 129 milhões de hectares de floresta foram perdidos desde 1990, o que leva a que a superfície florestal mundial tenha recuado de 31,6% para 30,6%.
> 
> ...



http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/desflorestacao-abranda-e-plantacao-de-novas-florestas-aumenta/


----------



## DaniFR (21 Set 2015 às 23:12)

O* *Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Coimbra* *tem tido um visitante muito especial: uma garça cinzenta (Ardea cinerea):


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Isso que sucedeu em Vila do Bispo é um crime ambiental grave e denota a falta de poder que têm os parques naturais em Portugal. 

As praias da Costa Vicentina com bons acessos não ficam sobrelotadas no Verão. Por que motivo são necessários mais acessos para outras praias? A Costa Vicentina é local de nidificação de aves. Portanto tem de haver zonas costeiras sem presença humana. É chocante a quantidade de estradas abertas à beira das falésias pelas autarquias. Não se pode ter uma área protegida e estradas para todo o lado, e praias concessionadas em toda a extensão da costa. Alguém terá de moderar os ímpetos de destruição dos autarcas e renaturalizar algumas áreas. Ou isto ou daqui a 10 ou 20 não haverá valores naturais nenhuns para proteger.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2015 às 13:17)

*Governo dá parecer desfavorável a mini-hídrica em Arcos de Valdevez*

A Câmara de Arcos de Valdevez anunciou hoje que a Secretaria de Estado do Ambiente deu parecer desfavorável à construção de uma barragem no rio Vez, em Sistelo, pelo impacte negativo que o projeto provocaria. Em comunicado, aquela autarquia disse que a decisão da Secretaria de Estado do Ambiente foi sustentada num parecer emitido pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA).

"De uma maneira geral, é considerado que os impactes negativos decorrentes da implantação do projeto ultrapassam em muito os impactes positivos", lê-se naquela nota, citando o parecer emitido pela APA. Contactada pela Lusa, a APA não prestou esclarecimento sobre este assunto. No parecer, divulgado hoje pela Câmara local, a APA afirmou que "uma forte contestação" do projeto "é o que emerge da análise dos pareceres recebidos".

"Esta posição, unanimemente defendida por cidadãos, autarquias, organizações não-governamentais de ambiente, associações e outros representantes da sociedade civil é corroborada pelo facto de não terem sido identificadas (...) mais-valias significativas que justificassem os impactes negativos relevantes, significativos e irreversíveis decorrentes da implantação do projeto", acrescentou a APA. -

Bom, no meio de tantos "atentados" cometidos contra a natureza, o que resulta na destruição neste caso de um sítio, talvez único no mundo..

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economia...idrica-em-arcos-de-valdevez-autarquia_n860269

A mini-hídrica existente a montante do Santuário da Peneda encontra-se bastante camuflada na Natureza, não causando portanto um impacto ambiental e visual relevante. Para alem disso dá origem a uma albufeira muito bonita e que se enquadra perfeitamente com o meio. Relembro que o único acesso ao local é por trilho e portanto unicamente pedonal. Para que esta mini-hídrica volte a produzir energia eléctrica terá de ser reconstruida em betão, e implica a instalação de tubagens, linha eléctrica e ao que parece um edifício para instalação de máquinas com cerca de 40 metros quadrados. Para a sua construção será necessária a movimentação de terras, o acesso de maquinas e camiões, logo será necessário a construção de uma estrada com pelo menos 3 kms. Tudo isto em pleno PNPG, como é possível????









https://www.facebook.com/salvarsistelo


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2015 às 14:14)

Dou os meus parabéns aos habitantes do concelho de Arcos de Valdevez por esta vitória da cidadania. Só por isto irei lá em breve deixar alguns euros como turista para ver o vale salvo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2015 às 14:24)

frederico disse:


> Dou os meus parabéns aos habitantes do concelho de Arcos de Valdevez por esta vitória da cidadania. Só por isto irei lá em breve deixar alguns euros como turista para ver o vale salvo.



É verdade, neste caso a persistência de toda a população, valeu mesmo a pena, nao se pode "baixar os braços" e deixar que os governantes estraguem o pouco que nos resta, no seu estado selvagem, tudo pela ganancia de votos e de alguns "trocos".
Todos nós unidos temos mais força do que muita gente possa pensar...
Resta-nos preservar o nosso tibete português, onde o Homem consegui arranjar solução para a praticar a sua agricultura, escavando os terrenos com elevado declive, formando assim os socalcos, tal como na região do Douro, o que de outra forma era impraticável a agricultura.


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2015 às 15:26)

Faltou ou falta o Sabor; e também e o Tua.


----------



## james (23 Set 2015 às 15:30)

Ha outro caso paradigmatico a uns anos atras , onde autarquias e populacoes uniram - se para evitar  , com sucesso , a destruicao do rio Minho com a construcao de uma barragem . Por vezes ha boas noticias .E , por falar em Arcos de Valdevez , hoje , ao percorrer a A28 , fiquei surpeendido com um cartaz de promocao turistica da Camara dos Arcos , classificando o concelho de capital da biodiversidade com a foto de um lobo .  O lobo como uma mais valia turistica ? Podera ser o inicio de uma nova mentalidade  ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2015 às 10:07)

*Quercus preocupada com a infestação de jacintos de água no estuário do rio Cávado*







A Quercus está preocupada com a grande quantidade de jacintos de água que está a invadir as margens do rio Cávado. Esta não é a primeira vez que este rio é atacado por esta espécie, o que se traduz em graves consequências para a qualidade da água e para a flora e fauna local.

Os jacintos de água são caracterizados por apresentarem um crescimento rápido quando se reúnem as condições adequadas e podem até duplicar a sua população em poucos dias. Outra das características que favorecem a invasão é a facilidade como se reproduzem quer por via vegetativa quer por via seminal.
Esta planta não é autóctone, sendo originária da América do Sul e foi introduzida na Europa por questões ornamentais tendo aparecido em Portugal nos anos 30. A sua beleza escondia os seus malefícios, e prova disso é a sua larga proliferação no rio Cávado, que compromete a sobrevivência da restante flora e fauna.
Estas plantas invasoras criam uma forma de tapete que muitas vezes cobre totalmente a superfície da água. Esse tapete faz com que a luz incidente seja reduzida, diminuindo assim a qualidade da vida aquática, levando em muitos casos à eutrofização.

Para além do impacte no ecossistema, causam ainda impedimento à navegação e o entupimento de canais, dificultando o uso piscícola e recreativo do rio.
A invasão no rio pode ser justificada pelo calor que se fez sentir nestes últimos meses, pois permitiu que as condições ideias de crescimento se proporcionassem, e daí a planta se ter desenvolvido de forma tão eficaz e rápida.













A Quercus lembra que o controlo de espécies exóticas invasoras, como o jacinto de água, exige uma gestão bem planeada, onde se inclua a determinação da área invadida, a avaliação dos impactes e a definição das prioridades de intervenção. A contínua monitorização é fundamental, de forma a verificar a eficácia e a recuperação da área intervencionada.

*Assim, a Quercus solicita ao Ministério do Ambiente e ao Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas que preceda a ações de combate continuadas para  a erradicação desta infestante.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...de-jacintos-de-agua-no-estuario-do-rio-cavado*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2015 às 11:18)

*DUAS ÁGUIAS-DE-BONELLI LIBERTADAS ESTE ANO EM MADRID ESTIVERAM EM PORTUGAL*

Turón e Marne são duas águias-de-bonelli (_Aquila fasciata_) juvenis, libertadas este ano na Comunidade de Madrid no âmbito do projecto LIFE que quer recuperar esta espécie ameaçada em Espanha. Graças a emissores GPS sabe-se que estiveram em Portugal.

Estas são apenas duas das várias águias marcadas este ano e libertadas na Comunidade de Madrid. São animais que começaram a voar em Julho. Agora entraram na fase de dispersão juvenil. “A sua principal preocupação é selecionar áreas com alimento abundante onde vão aperfeiçoar as suas técnicas de caça. Dentro de alguns anos escolherão uma área onde se instalar para se reproduzir”, explicam os responsáveis do projecto LIFE Bonelli.

Turón fez uma grande viagem por Portugal. Acumulou centenas de quilómetros e agora está perto de Sevilha.

Marne chegou a Portugal pelo Tejo Internacional a 4 de Setembro. Depois de dois dias em terras lusas, regressou a Espanha e a 9 de Setembro estava de volta à Comunidade de Madrid.

A recuperação desta espécie passa pelo reforço das populações de Madrid, Navara e Alava e pela reintrodução na região de Mallorca.

Em Portugal, a águia-de-bonelli é uma espécie classificada Em Perigo de extinção pelo Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados.

http://www.wilder.pt/monitor/duas-a...das-este-ano-em-madrid-estiveram-em-portugal/


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2015 às 13:08)

*Fábrica de reciclagem está a ser construída em zona de reserva ecológica em Guimarães*

*Há um caso que está a deixar a Câmara de Guimarães debaixo de fortes suspeitas de favorecimento a uma empresa de reciclagem de plásticos.*



Uma fábrica que está a ser construída num terreno que agora faz parte de uma zona de reserva ecológica da cidade berço.

Um grupo de cidadãos queixou-se deste polémico licenciamento ao Ministério Público e o caso está a ser investigado.

O Sexta às 9 investigou as origens desta fábrica e descobriu que a sua primeira unidade, em Famalicão, já motivou queixas para o Ministério do Ambiente.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/fab...ona-de-reserva-ecologica-em-guimaraes_v861268


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2015 às 20:48)

*Paul do Boquilobo tenta manter galardão de Reserva da Biosfera*


Foi entregue esta semana na UNESCO o documento que prova a adaptação às novas exigências da classificação, diferentes das que vigoravam em 1981, quando a reserva foi distinguida.




A maior colónia de garças da Península Ibérica está no Boquilobo

O Paul do Boquilobo, primeira Reserva da Biosfera reconhecida pela UNESCO em Portugal, concluiu esta semana o processo para manter o galardão, apesar da poluição do rio Almonda, que atravessa aquela área protegida partilhada entre os concelhos da Golegã e de Torres Novas.

O presidente da reserva, Mário Antunes, que é também presidente da organização não-governamental de ambiente ONGATejo – líder do conselho executivo que desde 2014 gere esta Reserva da Biosfera no distrito de Santarém –, disse nesta quinta-feira à Lusa que foi entregue esta semana na Comissão Nacional da UNESCO o documento que atesta a adaptação às novas exigências do programa MaB (Homem e Biosfera), bem diferentes das que vigoravam em 1981, quando a reserva foi distinguida.

Em 2013, a UNESCO recomendou que a Reserva da Biosfera do Paul do Boquilobo passasse a ter um órgão próprio – até aqui era gerida pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) –, que integrasse os agentes locais na gestão e que os seus limites (até agora coincidentes com os da Reserva Natural) abrangessem outras componentes para além da conservação da natureza, como a valorização dos recursos endógenos, a investigação, a sensibilização ambiental, o desenvolvimento sustentável.

Mário Antunes afirmou que as duas primeiras recomendações foram satisfeitas em 2014 com a criação do novo modelo de gestão "inovador" – com um conselho executivo que integra a ONGATejo, o ICNF e os municípios da Golegã e de Torres Novas, e uma comissão de acompanhamento onde têm assento os agentes económicos mais relevantes no território (52 entidades) –, tendo sido agora concluída a terceira.

Esta permitiu o "acréscimo significativo" da área abrangida, que passou dos 550 hectares da reserva natural para os 5900 hectares.

O Paul do Boquilobo é uma zona húmida com elevada biodiversidade, com destaque para uma importante colónia de garças e de colhereiros, sendo ponto importante nas migrações outonais de aves. Mas a reserva é atravessada pelo rio Almonda, que é ainda alvo de descargas ilegais sobretudo no concelho de Torres Novas

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...anter-galardao-de-reserva-da-biosfera-1708889

*Venha conhecer as aves do paul do Boquilobo - Anilhagem e observação (EuroBirdwatch15)*

Organização (entidades parceiras): Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas/Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo - Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo
(NOTA: atividade da inteira responsabilidade da entidade organizadora)

Parceiros: Quercus - Núcleo do Ribatejo e Estremadura, ONGATEJO

Local da atividade: Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo (concelhos de Torres Novas e Golegã)
Descrição: No dia 3 de outubro a Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo convida-o a participar numa sessão de anilhagem de aves ou, em alternativa num passeio de oservação de aves da reserva.

Anilhagem (atividade 1)

Horários e pontos de encontro:
» início: às 06h30 Centro de interpretação da Reserva Natural
» final às 20h00 no mesmo local

http://www.spea.pt/calendario/?year=2015&month=10&id=1222


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2015 às 19:49)

*Marinha apreende duas toneladas de tubarão ao largo do Algarve*

A Marinha portuguesa anunciou esta sexta-feira que apreendeu, na quinta-feira, cerca de duas toneladas de tubarão, numa fiscalização realizada a bordo de uma embarcação que se encontrava 50 milhas a sul do cabo de São Vicente, no Algarve.

FOTO: MARINHA PORTUGUESA
Tubarões apreendidos









A fiscalização foi realizada pela lancha "Cassiopeia", que intercetou "um navio fábrica nacional, licenciado para pesca de espécies de profundidade, contendo a bordo cerca de 2.000 quilogramas de tubarão, que foi integralmente apreendido", referiu a Marinha num comunicado.

"As espécies apreendidas encontravam-se evisceradas, descabeçadas e sem barbatanas, sendo que é proibida a remoção das barbatanas de tubarão a bordo dos navios", destacou a mesma fonte.

A Marinha alertou para a "forma decisiva" como esta prática contribui para a mortalidade excessiva dos tubarões e provoca "uma progressiva depauperação do número de unidades populacionais", tornando-se numa ameaça à sua sustentabilidade.

"O processo contraordenacional será entregue na Capitania de Peniche para as diligências processuais tidas por atinentes", acrescentou a Marinha.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Justica/Interior.aspx?content_id=4812663


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2015 às 01:17)

Não só concordo como acho que a serra precisa de uma limpeza! Os edifícios no planalto central deveriam ser demolidos, alguns até estão abandonados! Em Espanha nas serras irmãs da Cordilheira Central (Gata, Francia, Gredos) nunca vi estradas para o cume dos montes.

*O presidente da Associação Cultural Amigos da Serra da Estrela (ASE) considerou hoje que a estrada de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, é um "atentado" ambiental e propõe o seu encerramento.*
_"A estrada da Torre é o maior atentado ao ambiente e à conservação da Serra da Estrela", afirmou hoje José Maria Saraiva, dirigente da associação cívica e ambientalista ASE, com sede em Manteigas, durante uma sessão realizada no auditório do Centro Cívico daquela vila, sobre "Turismo de Montanha".

Durante o encontro, que contou com a presença de autarcas, ambientalistas, agentes de turismo e da proteção civil, o responsável falou de alternativas para o atual sistema de ligações viárias da região da Serra da Estrela e lançou o desafio à comunidade académica para que estude o assunto e proponha alternativas à atual estrada de acesso à Torre.

"Temos que ter um grande equilíbrio na questão das acessibilidades", referiu o dirigente, denunciando que o tipo de turismo hoje praticado na região é o mesmo que foi criado nos finais dos anos de 1950.

Referiu que a construção da estrada que faz a ligação com o ponto mais alto da serra, a Torre, com uma extensão de 15 quilómetros, que encerra quando neva em grandes quantidades, originou "custos brutais com os consumos de combustíveis e questões de segurança".

Alertou que no estrangeiro não existem "estradas a passar na ‘careca' dos montes", como em Portugal, daí a razão para o fecho das vias quando neva em abundância.

José Maria Saraiva sugere o fecho da estrada "durante todo o ano", mas antes de tal acontecer propõe alternativas.

O responsável propõe que a ligação rodoviária entre Covilhã e Seia seja feita a partir da estrada do Tortosendo (Covilhã) e que seja equacionada a construção de dois túneis entre Unhais da Serra (Covilhã), Alvoco da Serra e Loriga (em Seia).

Defende também a construção de um teleférico para colocar pessoas na Torre, a partir do local conhecido por Covão da Mulher.

"Nós defendemos isto, mas não somos técnicos", ressalvou José Maria Saraiva.

Após ouvir a sugestão da ASE, o professor de esqui e ex-autarca de Vale Formoso (Covilhã), Arménio Matias, que estava na assistência, sugeriu a construção de um funicular para transporte dos visitantes para o ponto mais alto da Serra da Estrela.

"A única solução é apenas um funicular e acabou. Não pensem em mais nada", disse.

Diário Digital com Lusa

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=756939_


----------



## james (7 Out 2015 às 01:35)

frederico disse:


> Não só concordo como acho que a serra precisa de uma limpeza! Os edifícios no planalto central deveriam ser demolidos, alguns até estão abandonados! Em Espanha nas serras irmãs da Cordilheira Central (Gata, Francia, Gredos) nunca vi estradas para o cume dos montes.
> 
> *O presidente da Associação Cultural Amigos da Serra da Estrela (ASE) considerou hoje que a estrada de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, é um "atentado" ambiental e propõe o seu encerramento.*
> _"A estrada da Torre é o maior atentado ao ambiente e à conservação da Serra da Estrela", afirmou hoje José Maria Saraiva, dirigente da associação cívica e ambientalista ASE, com sede em Manteigas, durante uma sessão realizada no auditório do Centro Cívico daquela vila, sobre "Turismo de Montanha".
> ...




A ideia é muito boa,  mas é muito difícil de colocar em prática,  devido aos interesses instalados.  No passado,  já houveram outras tentativas,  mas sempre sem sucesso.


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2015 às 01:51)

O turismo de neve na Estrela é uma ilusão. Não há condições ambientais para o que imaginaram que poderiam fazer. Aquilo não é nem nunca será os Alpes. 

A pobre da serra teve a infelicidade de ser a mais alta de Portugal. Se fosse espanhola, não teria certamente estradas no Maciço Central nem projectos de túneis a atravessá-la nem de auto-estradas à porta. 

Quiserem fazer o mesmo no Gerês nos anos 70, mas felizmente o projecto, por milagre, ficou na gaveta... senão hoje teríamos o maciço central do Parque Nacional cortado com estradas...


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Estive recentemente no parque de natureza de Noudar, perto de Barrancos. A situação em algumas áreas entre Moura e Barrancos é dantesca, há áreas onde as árvores desapareceram todas com a doença do sobreiro. Uma pessoa que trabalha na herdade disse-me que o problema começou há dois anos e estão muito assustados, pois a situação está descontrolada. Têm dezenas de pedidos de autorização para abate de árvores mortas, e vastas áreas estarão perdidas em breve! Perguntei por que motivo do outro lado da fronteira não há praticamente doença e eles não têm uma explicação. Com milhares de quilómetros ao fim-de-semana pelo país, posso afirmar que estamos perante uma catástrofe ambiental e económica, das maiores das últimas décadas, e ninguém fala disto! Caramba, o que andam a fazer proprietários, Governo, associações ambientalista, caçadores?


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 00:10)

frederico disse:


> Estive recentemente no parque de natureza de Noudar, perto de Barrancos. A situação em algumas áreas entre Moura e Barrancos é dantesca, há áreas onde as árvores desapareceram todas com a doença do sobreiro. Uma pessoa que trabalha na herdade disse-me que o problema começou há dois anos e estão muito assustados, pois a situação está descontrolada. Têm dezenas de pedidos de autorização para abate de árvores mortas, e vastas áreas estarão perdidas em breve! Perguntei por que motivo do outro lado da fronteira não há praticamente doença e eles não têm uma explicação. Com milhares de quilómetros ao fim-de-semana pelo país, posso afirmar que estamos perante uma catástrofe ambiental e económica, das maiores das últimas décadas, e ninguém fala disto! Caramba, o que andam a fazer proprietários, Governo, associações ambientalista, caçadores?



Um problema de facto e de difícil solução já que o problema está no solo, lugar onde reside o fungo que provoca a mortalidade das árvores. O problema parece maior no Interior Sul do Alentejo.


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2015 às 00:23)

Pelo que li num estudo e confirmei no terreno o problema é mais grave nos solos de xisto-grauvaque.

Alguns pontos negros:

Serra do Caldeirão nos concelhos de Alcoutim, Castro Marim, Tavira, Loulé, São Brás, Silves

serras a Sul de Odemira, até Monchique

peneplanície a norte das serras de Mértola

peneplanície de Almodôvar e serra do Mu

serras de Portel e da Vidigueira

serra de Serpa

entorno da barragem do Alqueva

Moura-Barrancos

comarca de El Andévalo, a sul da serra de Aracena, e comarca Costa Occidental de Huelva


----------



## nelson972 (8 Out 2015 às 12:35)

frederico disse:


> Estive recentemente no parque de natureza de Noudar, perto de Barrancos. A situação em algumas áreas entre Moura e Barrancos é dantesca, há áreas onde as árvores desapareceram todas com a doença do sobreiro. Uma pessoa que trabalha na herdade disse-me que o problema começou há dois anos e estão muito assustados, pois a situação está descontrolada. Têm dezenas de pedidos de autorização para abate de árvores mortas, e vastas áreas estarão perdidas em breve! Perguntei por que motivo do outro lado da fronteira não há praticamente doença e eles não têm uma explicação. Com milhares de quilómetros ao fim-de-semana pelo país, posso afirmar que estamos perante uma catástrofe ambiental e económica, das maiores das últimas décadas, e ninguém fala disto! Caramba, o que andam a fazer proprietários, Governo, associações ambientalista, caçadores?


Visitei essa zona em agosto, e estranhei  ver tanto sobreiro  seco, sem que sejam aproveitados. Mas as árvores sobreviventes são ainda muitas ! Pelo menos por onde passei havia uma árvore morta aqui e ali, não vi manchas contínuas , o que me parece positivo.


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2015 às 17:58)

Infelizmente há extensas áreas com árvores doentes... se prestarmos atenção vemos pela perda de folhas, são árvores que daqui a um, dois ou três anos estarão perdidas. Existe um fungicida que consegue curar estas árvores, mas se não houver uma acção concertada entre proprietários de nada serve. É preciso remover as árvores mortas, tratar as doentes com fungicida e não lavrar as terras. Os espanhóis têm muito gado, e o gado limpa o mato, contudo é preciso ter cuidado pois o excesso de gado numa área também é prejudicial para as árvores. A falta de formação técnica dos proprietários agrava o problema, bem como o despovoamento e o abandono das terras. Eu que sou um terrível liberal vejo aqui um problema em que deveria haver intervenção do Estado, sob pena de dentro de 10 a 20 anos não haver sobreiros e azinheiras no Algarve e em boa parte do Alentejo. Importa não esquecer que no século XIX o castanheiro quase desapareceu com uma praga, e nunca mais voltou a vastas áreas do país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2015 às 18:29)

frederico disse:


> Infelizmente há extensas áreas com árvores doentes... se prestarmos atenção vemos pela perda de folhas, são árvores que daqui a um, dois ou três anos estarão perdidas. Existe um fungicida que consegue curar estas árvores, mas se não houver uma acção concertada entre proprietários de nada serve. É preciso remover as árvores mortas, tratar as doentes com fungicida e não lavrar as terras. Os espanhóis têm muito gado, e o gado limpa o mato, contudo é preciso ter cuidado pois o excesso de gado numa área também é prejudicial para as árvores. A falta de formação técnica dos proprietários agrava o problema, bem como o despovoamento e o abandono das terras. Eu que sou um terrível liberal vejo aqui um problema em que deveria haver intervenção do Estado, sob pena de dentro de 10 a 20 anos não haver sobreiros e azinheiras no Algarve e em boa parte do Alentejo. Importa não esquecer que no século XIX o castanheiro quase desapareceu com uma praga, e nunca mais voltou a vastas áreas do país.



Sim o gado é uma boa ajuda nomeadamente no desbaste de mato, reduzindo assim o risco de incêndio, mas nao deve existir mais cabras por hectare do que aquilo que é suportável por eles. As cabras são boas em terrenos com sobreiros, eucaliptos, porque se for em terrenos com outras árvores como oliveiras, figueiras, e outras, as cabras comem a casca das árvores o que faz com as árvores fiquem debilitadas, e é uma abertura de caminho para a entrada de doenças, nunca percebi bem porque o gado caprino faz isto, nao sei se será que a casca tem algum beneficio a nivel calórico...
Também já vi aqui alguns sobreiros afectados, começa pela extremidade dos ramos e depois vai evoluindo, levando á sua morte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2015 às 21:34)

*Vigilantes da Natureza apreenderam armadilhas para aves na Praia de Faro*
POR SUL INFORMAÇÃO • 9 DE OUTUBRO DE 2015 - 15:27




Foto da Associação Portuguesa de Guardas e Vigilantes da Natureza

*Várias armadilhas para capturar pequenas aves foram encontradas e apreendidas por Vigilantes da Natureza do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa numa ação de fiscalização realizada na Praia de Faro.*

Os vigilantes Silvério Lopes e Carlos Capela retiraram as armadilhas e ainda salvaram dois piscos-de-peito-ruivo, «uma pequena ave que se conhece bem pela mancha alaranjada que lhe ornamenta o peito», revelou a Associação Portuguesa de Guardas e Vigilantes da Natureza.

«As armadilhas vulgarmente conhecidas por esparrelas, costelas ou loisas, são construídas de arame nas quais se coloca um isco, geralmente formigas de asas. As aves capturadas desta forma são para fins gastronómicos», segundo a associação, que salienta que esta prática é ilegal.

Algarve, Lisboa e Porto, são as regiões do país onde há mais captura ilegal de passariformes. «No Algarve destaca-se a captura para o petisco, em que o pisco-de-peito-ruivo e a toutinegra-de-barrete-preto são os que acabam mais frequentemente na frigideira», segundo os vigilantes de natureza.

«Esta atividade afeta a conservação da natureza e a perda destas aves torna a biodiversidade cada vez mais pobre. O decrescimento acentuado das espécies mais atingidas por este tipo de ações pode levar ao aumento significativo de pragas de insetos, dado que os passeriformes mais capturados são excelentes controladores naturais de pragas», acrescentou a associação.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/10...nderam-armadilhas-para-aves-na-praia-de-faro/


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2015 às 10:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vigilantes da Natureza apreenderam armadilhas para aves na Praia de Faro*
> POR SUL INFORMAÇÃO • 9 DE OUTUBRO DE 2015 - 15:27
> 
> 
> ...


Infelizmente ainda existem muitas pessoas que não percebem que estão a estragar os ecossistemas e a biodiversidade com a captura ilegal de aves.
Muitas dessas práticas são prepetuadas pelos idosos, porque algumas décadas atrás valia tudo... como por exemplo os petiscos de passarinhos.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Infelizmente com a internet voltou o negócio dos passeriformes. Faltam meios para fiscalizar, há anúncios em sites de compra e venda onde se vendem passarinhos e este tipo de armadilhas. Não são só os idosos, há uns anos encontrei um jovem na mata da Monte Gordo que tinha capturado pintassilgos no ninho. Há pessoas no Algarve que continuam a capturar aves no ninho, ou com rendas, para gaiolas. 

Para além disso nos últimos anos os «petiscos» voltaram a estar na moda, só que agora petisca-se de forma maciça, todos os dias, quando antigamente era meia dúzia de vezes por ano, ou menos. E os passarinhos na frigideira são muito apreciados. 

A tendência é para piorar com a crise, faltam meios de fiscalização.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2015 às 22:43)

achei bem partilhar


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2015 às 20:51)

*Praia mais bonita do mundo duplicou de tamanho por pouco tempo*







"Não é surpresa nenhuma. Já prevíamos isto e avisámos a tempo", sublinha o presidente da Quercus, João Branco, assumindo estar na presença de um facto tão evidente que se recusa a pedir explicações aos dirigentes políticos, preferindo apontar responsabilidades aos técnicos. "Como é que os engenheiros explicam isto? Os políticos limitam-se a decidir em função daquilo que os técnicos dizem, mas como é que se explica um erro destes?", insiste o dirigente da associação ambientalista, para quem os 1,8 milhões de euros gastos neste processo foram "apenas dinheiro atirado ao mar".

O DN contactou a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), responsável pela obra, pedindo esclarecimentos por escrito, como os serviços solicitaram telefonicamente, mas não recebeu resposta até à hora de fecho desta edição, enquanto a Câmara de Lagos remeteu qualquer explicação, precisamente, para a APA.

Isto depois de a autarquia ter vindo a público antes e durante a intervenção defender a reposição das areias, justificando que seriam indispensáveis para a "viabilidade e continuidade" da praia D. Ana, como sendo de "eleição e cartaz turístico de Lagos".

O alargamento da praia, que se resumia já a 40 metros de largura, ficando sem espaço para banhistas na maré cheia - segundo o argumento do município - obedeceu à retirada de 150 mil metros cúbicos de areia do fundo do mar, tendo sido construído um esporão com 40 metros que liga um leixão à arriba.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...licou-de-tamanho-por-pouco-tempo-4849846.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2015 às 20:45)

*GARÇAS ESTÃO A TROCAR ALENTEJO E ALGARVE POR TERRITÓRIOS MAIS A NORTE
*
A maioria das espécies de garças que se reproduzem em Portugal estão a abandonar as zonas húmidas no Alentejo e no Algarve e a deslocar as suas áreas de nidificação mais para Norte, conclui um projecto de monitorização às aves aquáticas coloniais cujos resultados foram divulgados na feira da Observanatura, no início de Outubro.

Entre Março e Agosto de 2013 e de 2014, equipas de técnicos e vigilantes de natureza do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) e voluntários percorreram o país, de Norte a Sul, para saber qual a abundância e distribuição destas aves. Os dados dizem respeito ao abetouro, goraz, papa-ratos, garça-boieira, garça-branca-pequena, garça-real, garça-vermelha, colhereiro e íbis-preto. A estas, juntaram-se ainda dados recolhidos sobre o corvo-marinho-de-faces-brancas, que só há três anos se estabeleceu como nidificante em Portugal.












A perda dos recursos alimentares pode estar na origem da mudança, aponta o relatório do projecto de monitorização. O documento explica a situação com o “acentuar do regime torrencial das ribeiras no Alentejo e a introdução de espécies piscícolas exóticas de maiores dimensões, para a pesca desportiva em açudes e barragens”.

As espécies exóticas alimentam-se dos peixes nativos que são mais pequenos, como o saramugo, levando à diminuição do alimento disponível. “Esta aparenta ser uma das grandes razões para o desaparecimento de muitas colónias de garças no Alentejo, nomeadamente garça-cinzenta, garça-vermelha e garça-branca-pequena.”

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/garc...ntejo-e-algarve-por-territorios-mais-a-norte/

*Bruxelas patrocina projeto para proteger aves em extinção no Douro*

O britango e a águia-perdigueira estão em perigo de extinção, tanto em Portugal como em Espanha. E são precisamente estas aves que o LIFE Rupis, um dos mais recentes projetos cofinanciados pela União Europeia (UE) a decorrer em território português e espanhol, deverá proteger – mais concretamente na Zona de Proteção Especial (ZPE) do Douro Internacional e Vale do Rio Águeda e na ZEPA de Arribes del Duero, no ‘outro lado’ da fronteira. 

Com duração de quatro anos, o projeto coordenado pela Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) pretende implementar “ações para aumentar as populações de águia-perdigueira e britango no Douro transfronteiriço, reduzindo a elevada mortalidade destas aves e, simultaneamente, aumentando o seu sucesso reprodutor”, explicou hoje a SPEA em comunicado.

http://www.sol.pt/noticia/418325/bruxelas-patrocina-projeto-para-proteger-aves-em-extinção-no-douro#close


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2015 às 19:00)

Inacreditável voo e instinto de sobrevivência


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2015 às 00:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Inacreditável voo e instinto de sobrevivência



Voo?? Queda livre isso sim! 

Como é possível sobreviver a um salto destes? Incrível!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

*O fim da caça à rola? Espécie portuguesa em risco de extinção*






Quebra de 40% da população desta ave levou à sua direta inscrição na lista vermelha das espécies em risco de extinção no país. Ambientalistas pedem restrições à caça

O que já era previsível há vários anos é agora oficial. O abruto desaparecimento da rola-brava em Portugal, que atingiu uma quebra de 40% da população na última década, levou à sua entrada na lista vermelha das espécies em risco de extinção no país, com a categoria de "vulnerável". É a primeira vez que é feita referência mundial para a conservação de espécies cinegéticas caçadas em território nacional, que passa também a integrar o zarro (pato selvagem). A Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) lança um "alerta vermelho", exigindo ao governo "a urgente alteração à lei da caça". Os caçadores portugueses conhecem o fenómeno e pedem uma "ação consertada" do Sul da Europa.

"Não há tempo a perder se ainda quisermos tentar salvar a espécie", alerta o diretor executivo da SPEA, Luís Costa, justificando que a quebra de 40% das aves apurada em Portugal teve por base um estudo de monitorização, feito na última década, através de indicadores de quadrados de amostra, o que não permite quantificar o número de casais que nidificam no país.

Daí que a inclusão de "rola portuguesa" - porque apesar de ser migradora nasce por cá durante a primavera - na lista vermelha criada pela União Internacional de Conservação da Natureza, em colaboração com a BirdLife International em 1963, não tenha surpreendido os ambientalistas.

Aliás, não é de hoje que a SPEA, Liga para a Proteção da Natureza ou Quercus têm sugerido a proibição da caça à rola-brava, que começa no mês de agosto quando ainda existem casais a nidificarem. As associações ambientalista que compõem a Coligação C6 - alertam que a eventual morte dos progenitores implica a morte das crias.

Ainda neste século chegou a abundar nos campos do país, onde chegava logo em abril para se reproduzir, ficando por cá até setembro, antes migrar para o Norte de África (consegue voar cerca de dez mil quilómetros). Mas o seu "arrulhar" deixou de se ouvir de forma galopante entre o Algarve e o Alentejo. Hoje em dia a espécie é rara por estas duas regiões, conservando alguma população em Trás-os--Montes, zona do Douro, e, com menos expressão, entre a serra da Arrábida, o cabo Espichel e margem direita do rio Tejo.

A Federação Nacional de Caçadores (Fencaça) reconhece a ameaça que paira sobre a rola-brava, mas o presidente, Jacinto Amaro, assegura que os caçadores portugueses não são os maiores culpados, numa altura em que estão autorizados a caçar "apenas" seis rolas por dia. A legislação prevê cinco para o ano e quatro para 2017. "Os espanhóis não têm limite, Itália e Malta também é a vontade. Mesmo as rolas que nascem em Portugal têm de atravessar a Espanha até Gibraltar para chegar a África no inverno", diz, garantindo que uma elevada percentagem acaba abatida em Espanha.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-portuguesa-em-risco-de-extincao-4867536.html

Eu falo por mim, sempre vivi no campo desde que nasci, e com a idade que tenho nunca vi uma rola brava, só conheço as rolas turcas, essas sim diariamente chego a observar mais de uma dúzia delas por aqui, costumam nidificar bem por aqui elas.
Tenho pena de nunca ter avistado nenhuma brava, por em termos de padrões, e cores, elas são muito mais bonitas do que as turcas, que são tem uma cor em toda e pelagem.
Acho que á muito tempo que a rola brava já devia de estar proibida de ser caçada, mas enfim este país cada vez anda mais atrasado, depois quando já nao houver mais desta em liberdade, é que se lembram de falar em libertar rolas bravas, criadas em cativeiro, para depois começaram a criarem ao ar livre.
Os caçadores aqui da minha terra, como nao existe as rolas brava, assim que abre a caça ás rolas, eu vejo logo que as rolas turcas começar a ficar com a sua população bem mais reduzida.
E agora falando também em coelhos, que o mais certo é que dentro de pouco anos, também nao existam em liberdade. A reserva aqui da minha terra já criou uma coelheira onde apanham os poucos coelhos livres que andam por aqui, para fazerem criação em cativeiro, e depois então libertam-nos, mas á cerca de uns 15 dias, foram lá os amigos do alheios, e lá se foi coelhos todos.
Eles também lhes dão vacinas por causa das moléstias nos coelhos.


----------



## james (4 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

Eu já vi algumas ao longo da minha vida,  aqui no Minho ainda há algumas populações,  são lindíssimas. 

Urge tomar medidas de conservação.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Nov 2015 às 16:36)

*O Rato das neves *

*É um rato mas não é uma praga. É um novo mamífero descoberto em Portugal*

*O rato-das-neves tem cor parda e longos bigodes brancos. Foi descoberto por um acaso no âmbito de um trabalho fotográfico sobre mamíferos em Portugal, mais precisamente no Parque Natural de Montesinho, em Lama Grande, Bragança,*


*



*

*Ler artigo*
*http://bit.ly/1NxeDVu*


----------



## frederico (7 Nov 2015 às 01:47)

Muito interessante esta descoberta. Seria interessante saber se a perdiz-cinzenta também anda por lá...


----------



## frederico (7 Nov 2015 às 01:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *GARÇAS ESTÃO A TROCAR ALENTEJO E ALGARVE POR TERRITÓRIOS MAIS A NORTE
> *
> A maioria das espécies de garças que se reproduzem em Portugal estão a abandonar as zonas húmidas no Alentejo e no Algarve e a deslocar as suas áreas de nidificação mais para Norte, conclui um projecto de monitorização às aves aquáticas coloniais cujos resultados foram divulgados na feira da Observanatura, no início de Outubro.
> 
> ...




Bem eu vou explicar quais são os dois problemas da garças. 

1) Motores de rega. Esgotam rapidamente a água das ribeiras nos meses de Primavera, quando chega o início de Maio muitas estão secas. Uma das ribeiras que tem menos motores, a do Vascão, é talvez a única que tem água todo o ano. Não é por acaso que é a última esperança para o saramugo. 

2) Ausência de galerias ripíciolas. A maioria das ribeiras tem as margens sem árvores e arbustos, e estão invadidas por canaviais, logo as aves não têm locais escondidos para fazerem os ninhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2015 às 11:54)

Thomar disse:


> Infelizmente ainda existem muitas pessoas que não percebem que estão a estragar os ecossistemas e a biodiversidade com a captura ilegal de aves.
> Muitas dessas práticas são prepetuadas pelos idosos, porque algumas décadas atrás valia tudo... como por exemplo os petiscos de passarinhos.



Boas Thomar,

Hoje cruzei-me com muitas delas, assim que as vi pontapiei-as lol, mais a frente vejo o autor, um rapaz novo imagine-se, não lhe disse nada, pois o confronto físico podia acontecer.
O que deve fazer? Faço queixa a quem?
Trata-se de um vale aqui da zona, visitado por familias, crianças, e principalmente, é uma area protegida...o inteligente meteu as armadilhas a 1 metro do trilho.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O que deve fazer? Faço queixa a quem?
> Trata-se de um vale aqui da zona, visitado por familias, crianças, e principalmente, é uma area protegida...o inteligente meteu as armadilhas a 1 metro do trilho.



Para já, disfarçadamente ou não, tiravas-lhe o retrato como quem está a tirar à paisagem. Eu teria ficado na zona, a ver, não dizia nada, só a ver, até que ele acabasse e se fosse embora. Depois apanhava-as todas e depositava-as na GNR. A nível pessoal e individual pouco mais se pode fazer.

A página da SPEA parece-me a melhor para nos pormos ao corrente do problema e forma de agir:

http://www.spea.pt/pt/participar/campanhas/captura-ilegal/

Especificamente, o SEPNA da GNR:

http://www.spea.pt/pt/participar/campanhas/captura-ilegal/como-denunciar/

http://www.gnr.pt/default.asp?do=5r20n/EG.p106np615/P106np615

A SPEA tem ainda muitas outras informações. Por exemplo:

http://www.spea.pt/pt/participar/campanhas/captura-ilegal/como-ajudar/


----------



## Thomar (9 Nov 2015 às 09:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar,
> 
> Hoje cruzei-me com muitas delas, assim que as vi pontapiei-as lol, mais a frente vejo o autor, um rapaz novo imagine-se, *não lhe disse nada, pois o confronto físico podia acontecer.*
> O que deve fazer? Faço queixa a quem?
> Trata-se de um vale aqui da zona, visitado por familias, crianças, e principalmente, é uma area protegida...o inteligente meteu as armadilhas a 1 metro do trilho.


Bom dia* jonas_87*! O *StormRic* já respondeu às tuas questões. 
Percebo bem as tuas reticências em evitar um confronto que se poderia tornar físico.
O ideal seria a GNR apanhá-lo em flagrante.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 11:15)

Obrigado a ambos pelas sugestões, vou fazer uma queixa.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2015 às 13:59)

*O rato-das-neves também vive em Portugal*

O rato-das-neves, ou _Chionomys nivalis_, é uma nova espécie para Portugal. A presença deste ratinho especial — adaptado ao ambiente montanhoso e que só habita locais de elevada altitude — foi agora confirmada em Portugal. Uma equipa de cientistas portugueses capturou-o na Serra de Montesinho e revelou que a população portuguesa de ratos-das-neves tem características genéticas que a distingue das restantes populações da Península Ibérica.

http://www.publico.pt/


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2015 às 19:57)

*MORADORES FURIOSOS ATACAM AMBIENTALISTAS QUE DESMANTELAVAM ARMADILHAS PARA AVES*
10.11.2015
Membros da Liga francesa para a Protecção das Aves (LPO) foram atacados de surpresa na segunda-feira por moradores furiosos, com pás, quando tentavam desmantelar armadilhas para aves, como pintassilgos e tentilhões, no Sul de França.

Na manhã de dia 9 de Novembro, quatro conservacionistas estavam a mostrar a vários jornalistas dezenas de armadilhas que tinham sido colocadas ilegalmente num campo de milho perto de Audon, na região francesa de Landes.

Quando os ambientalistas tentaram desmantelar as armadilhas, um grupo de homens aproximou-se, gritando insultos e agitando pás, enxadas e outras ferramentas agrícolas.

Allain Bougrain-Dubourg, o presidente da LPO, foi um dos activistas atacados. “Quando começámos a retirar as armadilhas, um grupo de pessoas surgiu do nada e fomos atingidos três ou quatro vezes com uma pá”, contou ao jornal _Liberation_.

O incidente – que também resultou na agressão aos jornalistas – terá durado, pelo menos, 15 minutos até a polícia chegar ao local. Os pneus dos veículos de alguns ecologistas e jornalistas foram rasgados.

http://www.wilder.pt/monitor/moradores-furiosos-atacam-ambientalistas-que-desmantelavam-
armadilhas-para-aves/

*SETE DETIDOS E 90 AVES DEVOLVIDAS À NATUREZA NA FEIRA DOS PÁSSAROS*

A PSP do Porto informou este domingo ter levado a cabo 7 detenções na feira dos Pássaros, tendo apreendido 92 aves no âmbito da venda ilegal de animais.

A operação conjunta entre a PSP do Porto, o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), a Direção Regional de Alimentação e Veterinária (DRAV) e a Polícia Municipal do Porto, foi levada a cabo entre as 08h e as 16h deste domingo.

Nesse âmbito, foram detidas 7 pessoas por venda ilegal de aves, que vão agora apresentar-se às autoridades judiciais, e identificados outros 24 suspeitos. Foram ainda realizados 10 autos de notícia por contra-ordenação.

Foram apreendidos 70 pintassilgos, 13 lugres, 04 dom-fafes, 03 chamarizes, um verdilhão e um travesso, além de um viatura e 200 euros.

As aves foram entregues ao Parque Biológico de Gaia que tratou de os devolver à natureza.

A feira, que se vai mudar para as Fontainhas, tem sofrido contestação da parte do Pessoas-Animais-Natureza (PAN), partido representado na Assembleia da República.

http://www.porto24.pt/cidade/sete-detidos-e-90-passaros-devolvidos-natureza-na-feira-dos-passaros/


----------



## james (10 Nov 2015 às 20:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *MORADORES FURIOSOS ATACAM AMBIENTALISTAS QUE DESMANTELAVAM ARMADILHAS PARA AVES*
> 10.11.2015
> Membros da Liga francesa para a Protecção das Aves (LPO) foram atacados de surpresa na segunda-feira por moradores furiosos, com pás, quando tentavam desmantelar armadilhas para aves, como pintassilgos e tentilhões, no Sul de França.
> 
> ...




A prova de que não é só no nosso país que há ignorantes.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Nov 2015 às 20:17)

james disse:


> A prova de que não é só no nosso país que há ignorantes.


 eu acho que tem de existir compromissos, geralmente a população não gosta de extremismo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Viúva-de-cauda-comprida (vidua macroura)exótica
Parque da Devesa,Vila Nova de Famalicão
10/11/2015


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 20:35)

james disse:


> A prova de que não é só no nosso país que há ignorantes.


De facto. Quando li o título pensei logo que tinha sido em Portugal...


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:07)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que tem de existir compromissos



Esses "compromissos" são apenas uma concessão à ignorância e ao atraso. Já não há tempo para tal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

*Guarda. Maior castanheiro da Europa foi tratado e "ganhou anos de vida"*

Árvore tem 19 metros de altura, um tronco com 9,60 metros e uma idade estimada em mais de 400 anos. São precisas nove pessoas para abraçar o tronco.



Castanheiro de Guilhafonso tem mais de 400 anos. Foto: Jornal A Guarda
O castanheiro gigante de Guilhafonso, na Guarda, “ganhou nova vivacidade e muitos anos de vida" após ter sido objecto de um tratamento. A árvore centenária é considerada a maior da sua espécie na Europa.

Nos últimos anos, os habitantes da aldeia de Guilhafonso, localidade que pertence à Freguesia de Pêra do Moço, no concelho da Guarda, alertaram para o problema do envelhecimento do castanheiro e pediram a intervenção das entidades competentes, sob pena de a árvore centenária poder secar.

O vereador Sérgio Costa, responsável pelo Gabinete Técnico Florestal da Câmara Municipal da Guarda, referiu à agência Lusa que em 2014 a autarquia incluiu a poda e o tratamento fitossanitário do castanheiro de Guilhafonso no plano que abrange as árvores da cidade.

A intervenção foi precedida de "uma análise prévia por parte dos técnicos, neste caso dos professores da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro, que indicaram qual o tratamento a fazer", explicou.

"Ganhou muitos anos de vida, ganhou nova vivacidade, o que naturalmente se poderá traduzir numa maior longevidade. E é essa a nossa grande preocupação. É continuar a manter vivo este ex-libris. Mas, claro está [que], muitas vezes, isto não depende só de nós, depende das condições atmosféricas, climatéricas, dos solos, etc.", reconhece o autarca.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/38945/guarda_maior_castanheiro_da_europa_foi_tratado_e_ganhou_anos_de_vida


----------



## camrov8 (11 Nov 2015 às 21:09)

Há que bater palmas quando a admistração local faz algo que o povo pede ainda para mais por uma árvore que muitos teriam abatido


----------



## trepkos (16 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

É normal ver gaivotas no Guadiana em Badajoz?


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2015 às 15:41)

trepkos disse:


> É normal ver gaivotas no Guadiana em Badajoz?



É relativamente frequente as gaivotas andaram pelo Interior, já vi várias vezes gaivotas em Albufeiras no Interior do Alentejo.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

é muito normal especialmente se exitir uma fonte de comida, acontece muito em zonas com aterros


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2015 às 17:06)

*SUÍÇA VAI TER A PRIMEIRA TORRE DE APARTAMENTOS COBERTA COM ÁRVORES*

Floresta vertical produzida em Itália vai ser construída em Chavannes-Près-Renens nos arredores de Lausanne. Os trabalhos não arrancam, contudo, antes de 2017







http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/casa-e-laz...meira-torre-apartamentos-coberta-com-arvores#

Poder ser uma boa ideia, para acabar com o "mar de betão" ao nosso olhar, e também em questoes de climatização natural...


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2015 às 19:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *SUÍÇA VAI TER A PRIMEIRA TORRE DE APARTAMENTOS COBERTA COM ÁRVORES*
> 
> Floresta vertical produzida em Itália vai ser construída em Chavannes-Près-Renens nos arredores de Lausanne. Os trabalhos não arrancam, contudo, antes de 2017
> 
> ...



Interessante, mas levanta alguns problemas, as árvores vão ficar em vasos? Se sim vão ficar tipo bonsai, ou seja não vão ficar tão grandes como o projeto sugere. Não vai haver problemas de infiltrações e humidade devido à terra molhada? Entre outras coisas... 

Lá que é arrojado é! Veremos como evolui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

*EUA APROVAM PRIMEIRO ANIMAL TRANSGÉNICO PARA CONSUMO HUMANO*

O FDA norte-americano, responsável pela administração de alimentos e medicamentos, aprovou hoje a produção, venda e consumo de um salmão geneticamente modificado para crescer em menos tempo.

Este é o primeiro animal transgénico do mundo destinado a servir de alimento, segundo o Dinheiro Vivo. Este ano, recorde-se, investigadores chineses já tinham anunciado a criação de vacas leiteiras transgénicas, mais resistentes à tuberculose.

Baptizado de AquAdvantage, o peixe é um salmão do Atlântico ao qual se acrescentou ADN de salmão real, um gigante do Pacífico, e será “fabricado” pela empresa norte-americana de biotecnologia AquaBounty.

É graças a esta alteração genética que o novo salmão passará a produzir mais hormonas do crescimento, podendo atingir em um ano e meio o tamanho que normalmente teria ao final de três anos.

A FDA norte-americana não impõe a referência de transgénico ao salmão AqAdvantage, por considerá-lo “tão seguro e  nutritivo como o salmão atlântico não modificado geneticamente”.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/11/19/eua-aprovam-primeiro-animal-transgenico-para-consumo-humano/


*GNR cria 1ª equipa cinotécnica para deteção de venenos em Portugal*

No âmbito do Projeto LIFE Imperial: “Conservação da águia-imperial-ibérica em Portugal”, coordenado pela LPN, a GNR cria equipas cinotécnicas especializadas na deteção de veneno, numa iniciativa pioneira em Portugal.

*A Guarda Nacional Republicana irá participar até dezembro de 2018, no Projeto LIFE Imperial: “Conservação da Águia-imperial-ibérica em Portugal”, coordenado pela LPN - Liga para a Protecção da Natureza, com a criação de capacidade cinotécnica para deteção de venenos, pioneira em Portugal.*

O projeto tem como objetivo promover o aumento da população de Águia-imperial-ibérica em Portugal, sétima ave de rapina mais ameaçada pela ação humana do mundo, nomeadamente pelo abate a tiro e envenenamento, sendo este último método uma das principais causas de mortalidade não natural da espécie em Espanha.

As três equipas cinotécnicas especializadas na deteção de venenos criadas neste projeto (com sete cães pastores Belga Mallinois), em conjunto com militares do Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e Ambiente (SEPNA) irão intervir nas Zonas de Proteção Especial (ZPE) da Rede Natura 2000 de Castro Verde, Vale do Guadiana, Mourão/Moura/Barrancos e Tejo Internacional, Erges e Pônsul.

A criação de binómios detetores de venenos irá aumentar a capacidade de vigia e controlo da ameaça, onde o despiste de casos de envenenamento na natureza será efetuado por patrulhas cinotécnicas regulares nas áreas de intervenção do Projeto, que terão um carácter:

- Preventivo: com o intuito de detetar situações de uso ilegal de venenos, nomeadamente a presença de iscos envenenados. Nestas situações, a utilização de cães permite fiscalizar áreas muito extensas e, por vezes, de difícil acesso;

- Reativo: com o intuito de verificar situações com cadáveres ou animais com indícios de envenenamento, selvagens ou domésticos;

- Criminal: facilitando a abertura de processos criminais com uma maior quantidade e qualidade de provas obtidas, num processo conduzido pelo mesmo órgão (deteção, recolha e processamento, investigação), aumentando a probabilidade de determinação e culpabilização dos responsáveis.

A este patrulhamento intensivo, concretamente direcionado à proteção da Águia-imperial, está associado um efeito preventivo e dissuasor decorrente desta presença cinotécnica constante e regular no terreno.

http://www.lpn.pt/Homepage/Noticias...uncements.aspx?tabid=2403&code=pt&ItemID=3579


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

*Lisboa vai plantar 28.167 árvores*

Serão sobretudo pinheiros-mansos. E, logo a seguir, oliveiras-bravas. E também sobreiros, carvalhos-portugueses e carvalhos-americanos, numa lista de duas dúzias de espécies. Nos próximos cinco meses, 28.167 árvores (além de três dezenas de milhares de arbustos) serão plantadas em Lisboa.

É uma campanha de dimensões muito além do habitual na cidade. Por exemplo, no conjunto dos últimos cinco anos o número de novas árvores ficou-se pelos 25 mil.

A autarquia chama à iniciativa “Uma árvore por cada bebé” (contas feitas aos nascidos entre 2010 e 2014). Além de intervenções dispersas, com a plantação de duas mil árvores em caldeira (em locais sinalizados por juntas de freguesia), a nova vegetação será repartida por vários espaços de Lisboa.
*
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-11-21-Lisboa-vai-plantar-28.167-arvores
*


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2015 às 21:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Lisboa vai plantar 28.167 árvores*
> 
> Serão sobretudo pinheiros-mansos. E, logo a seguir, oliveiras-bravas. E também sobreiros, carvalhos-portugueses e carvalhos-americanos, numa lista de duas dúzias de espécies. Nos próximos cinco meses, 28.167 árvores (além de três dezenas de milhares de arbustos) serão plantadas em Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa! 

Podia e devia ser adoptada por outros municípios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2015 às 21:11)

MSantos disse:


> Boa iniciativa!
> 
> Podia e devia ser adoptada por outros municípios.



Concordo, mas também pelo que tenho visto nas redes sociais, a Camara de Lisboa, contrata empresas para efectuar, por vezes fora de época, e também abates de árvores que dizem que estão podres, e afinal estavam de óptima saúde.
A CML devia de zelar por todas as árvores, por vezes já muito antigas, e que nem sempre são respeitadas.
Estas novas plantações devem de ser muito bem estudadas, para que depois daqui a uns anos, nao sejam cortadas, ou porque incomodam com o pólen, ou porque podem estragar algum carro.
Uma árvore devia de ser plantada, como um que fica para a vida, mas isso está cada vez mais a cair em desuso.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Nov 2015 às 12:08)

*Caçadores furtivos ameaçam reintrodução do corço a sul do Douro*

*Foram recuperados vários dos colares com GPS colocados em animais cortados.*

O projeto de reintrodução do corço a sul do rio Douro, que tem por objetivo aumentar as populações deste animal, e consequentemente as populações de lobos, pode ser colocado em causa pela atuação de caçadores furtivos.

O projeto é coordenado pela Associação de Conservação do Habitat do Lobo Ibérico (ACHLI) e pelo Departamento de Biologia da Universidade de Aveiro e tem por base a premissa de que uma das maiores ameaças à população de lobos da região a sul do Douro " a escassez de presas selvagens".

Assim, como explicou à Lusa Gonçalo Brotas da ACHLI, o "objetivo é tentar trazer algum equilíbrio natural para locais onde o equilíbrio natural está a ser feito através do homem" sendo potenciador de conflitos.

"Este projeto de reintrodução nasce da premissa de que aumentando a disponibilidade de presas selvagens, o lobo vai-se alimentar destas, reduzindo os ataques ao gado, que é um dos principais fatores motivadores de conflito com as populações rurais", referiu a investigadora Rita Torres, da Universidade de Aveiro.

O projeto abrange as serras da Arada e da Freita, na região Centro, onde já se realizaram duas libertações de corços: uma primeira em novembro de 2013, quando foram introduzidos 12 animais, e a segunda, um ano depois, quando se libertaram 24 exemplares.

"Nos animais libertados foram colocados colares GPS, o que nos permite segui-los e aferir acerca de mortalidade, ou seja, a monitorização dos animais após a libertação é um passo fundamental para se conseguir aferir o sucesso da reintrodução", disse Rita Torres.

A constatação do problema dos caçadores furtivos deu-se quando foram recuperados vários dos colares com GPS cortados - colocados em metade dos animais - e sem rasto da carcaça.

Gonçalo Brotas referiu que, de seis colares dos animais libertados em 2013, foram recuperados cinco e que "desses cinco colares três tinham sido cortados", o que significa que "ao serem cortados e não estando carcaça [foi] furtivismo porque não há animal nenhum que consiga cortar um colar".

Questionada sobre a possibilidade de travar a atuação de caçadores furtivos, Rita Torres afirmou ser necessário sensibilizar as populações para o facto de este ser um projeto que "é para elas, para que beneficiem", ao mesmo tempo que beneficiam o lobo-ibérico e os corços


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

Sobre o edifício com árvores... noutras cidades europeias como Milão já se vê em muitos edifícios a utilização de arbustos e pequenas árvores em varandas e no topo do edifício, o efeito estético é extraordinário e as ruas ficam muito mais belas.

As *podas* são um dos podres das nossas autarquias. *Este ano junto ao cemitério de Paranhos estragaram umas árvores em excelente estado fitosanitário que tinham umas copas extraordinárias*. Fizeram umas podas literalmente assassinas e estragaram as árvores. O problema parece-me ser este: as autarquias em vez de empregarem jardineiros nos seus quadros contratam empresas externas. Estas empresas querem obviamente lucro e vão arranjar mil e umas desculpas para fazerem podas e cortes que não são necessários. Para além disso quem garante que empregam profissionais competentes e experientes? A César o que é de César. O conceito de PPP é das maiores perversidades que se instalaram em Portugal e Espanha. Digo Espanha pois por lá as empresas contratadas para combater incêndios, ao que parece, são pagas à hora, então arranjam formas de demorar mais tempo a fazer o seu serviço...


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2015 às 12:25)

Isso dos caçadores furtivos ocorre em todo o país. Há uns tempos apareceram uns veados na serra de Tavira, a associação de caçadores local não queria que fossem abatidos para se reproduzirem e no futuro tornar viável a caça ao veado na zona sem extinguir, mas um habitante de uma aldeia matou-os porque sim, eram 3 ou 4 e pensa-se que tinham vindo do Alentejo ou de Espanha.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2015 às 12:35)

frederico disse:


> Isso dos caçadores furtivos ocorre em todo o país. Há uns tempos apareceram uns veados na serra de Tavira, a associação de caçadores local não queria que fossem abatidos para se reproduzirem e no futuro tornar viável a caça ao veado na zona sem extinguir, mas um habitante de uma aldeia matou-os porque sim, eram 3 ou 4 e pensa-se que tinham vindo do Alentejo ou de Espanha.



Caçadores furtivos mancham a imagem de todos os outros caçadores, são pessoas que não respeitam nem as leis, nem a natureza e que põe em perigo todo o trabalho de preservação de todas as pessoas que promovem a vida selvagem.


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2015 às 12:40)

Pelo que soube na minha terra está a voltar a moda de armar ao pássaro. É triste mas chegaram-me ao ouvido umas histórias. Razões? Em Portugal há agora uma tendência para enaltecer a gastronomia tradicional, para recuperar pratos do passado, a gastronomia está na moda e os passarinhos fritos em azeite e alho são petisco bem conhecido dos nossos avós. Há gente a armar para fazer o petisco entre amigos ou mesmo para vender, sim para vender. O negócio dos pássaros de gaiola também está a voltar. Roubam os pássaros nos ninhos, normalmente pintassilgos mas também melros. Com as redes sociais esta negociata ilegal levou um impulso.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2015 às 13:31)

Em relacao aos caçadores furtivos,  parte da solucao seria aumentar a vigilância por parte do SEPNA da GNR. 
Em Portugal não faltam valentoes,  mas que mal pressentem a presença das autoridades,  dão a sola rapidamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2015 às 16:15)

james disse:


> Em relacao aos caçadores furtivos,  parte da solucao seria aumentar a vigilância por parte do SEPNA da GNR.
> Em Portugal não faltam valentoes,  mas que mal pressentem a presença das autoridades,  dão a sola rapidamente.



Pois era, as autoridades deviam de andar mais em cima destas ilegalidades, mas elas já se queixam que nao tem meios humanos, nem automóveis, para se deslocarem a muitas das ocorrencias.
É o que dá o nosso estado português, querer cortar nas despesas.


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2015 às 11:24)

No Reino Unido a própria comunidade faz vigilância. As comunidades têm pessoas que em regime de voluntariado fazem vigilância. Seria interessante aplicar este conceito em Portugal na área ambiental. Mas há dificuldade, dadas as particularidades culturais do nosso país. Se fosse a comunidade a fazer esta vigilância haveria uma maior eficácia. Poderiam até existir pequenos estímulos, como pequenos prémios monetários.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2015 às 11:50)

frederico disse:


> No Reino Unido a própria comunidade faz vigilância. As comunidades têm pessoas que em regime de voluntariado fazem vigilância. Seria interessante aplicar este conceito em Portugal na área ambiental. Mas há dificuldade, dadas as particularidades culturais do nosso país. Se fosse a comunidade a fazer esta vigilância haveria uma maior eficácia. Poderiam até existir pequenos estímulos, como pequenos prémios monetários.




Essa dos prémios monetários resultava de certeza. 

Num povo materialista,  ao contrário do que se ouve dizer,  como o nosso,  se as pessoas tiverem algo palpável para receber, ficam logo disponíveis para tudo.


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2015 às 12:06)

Dou um exemplo. 

A ribeira da minha terra está cheia de lixo. As dunas também. Há uns 15 anos houve uma iniciativa interessante. Os alunos da escola C+S foram para a praia limpar as dunas. A Junta ajudou e carregou o lixo mais graúdo, como electrodomésticos e entulhos. Poderia fazer-se isto todos os anos com estudantes, reformados, desempregados. Organizavam-se em equipas equilibradas e recebiam todos uma pequena ajuda em função do desempenho. A Junta e a autarquia têm dinheiro para isto.

Quanto à vigilância ambiental, poderia ser feita em articulação com as associações locais. Muitos recebem fundos avultados portanto seria bom que os aplicassem em coisas úteis. Não se pode pagar a alguém para passar os dia no mato. Mas há coisas simples que se podem fazer com organização. Agora é altura de armar ao pássaro, eu sei onde na minha zona se costumam pôr as armadilhas. Quem as põe costuma fazê-lo mais ao fim-de-semana porque não trabalha. Portanto ao Sábado e Domingo pela manhã poder-se-ia dar uma volta pelo campo e procurar as esparrelas. Existem outras coisas a fazer. *Sinalizar cães e gatos abandonados. *As pessoas não têm noção do impacto nocivo dos animais sem dono no ambiente. Os cães matam ouriços e outros pequenos mamíferos. Os gatos destroem ninhos e matam muitas aves, além de atacarem também pequenos mamíferos. Há os ataques a gado que depois são atribuídos injustamente a lobos. Este é também um problema de saúde pública. Portugal, ao contrário da maioria dos países desenvolvidos, ainda tem todos os anos casos de leishmaniose em humanos. O reservatório principal da doença são cães.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

*Corpo de baleia com cerca de 18 metros dá à costa em praia de Alcobaça*

São imagens fora do comum na costa portuguesa. O animal estaria doente e acabou por dar à costa esta segunda-feira, já morto.



O corpo de uma baleia com cerca de 18 metros de comprimento deu esta segunda-feira à costa na praia do Vale Furado, no concelho de Alcobaça, informou fonte da Capitania da Nazaré à agência Lusa.

De acordo com o comandante da Capitania do Porto da Nazaré, Paulo Agostinho, o animal estava muito magro.

"Segundo indicações da bióloga do Cram-Q - Centro de Reabilitação de Animais Marinhos de Quiaios, Figueira da Foz, o animal estaria doente e acabou por dar à costa hoje [segunda-feira] à tarde", já morto, adiantou Paulo Agostinho.




O responsável informou que a Polícia Marítima, com a Proteção Civil local, esteve na praia do Vale Furado, no distrito de Leiria, a acompanhar os trabalhos dos biólogos do Cram-Q que "recolheram amostras para análises".

"Trata-se de uma baleia de espécie comum, com cerca de 18 metros de comprimento e com um peso entre 10 e 15 toneladas", acrescentou.

Paulo Agostinho informou também que os trabalhos de remoção deverão iniciar-se na terça-feira de manhã: "É uma remoção com grau de dificuldade máximo, uma vez que não há acesso ao local nem por terra nem por mar."

O animal terá, por isso, de ser "cortado", pois a praia é "circunscrita por rochas, inclusive no espelho de água", "sem acesso sequer a qualquer veículo de emergência".

A 10 de Novembro, uma tartaruga gigante também deu à costa, a sul da praia São Pedro de Moel, no concelho da Marinha Grande, no mesmo distrito.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/40268/cor..._de_18_metros_da_a_costa_em_praia_de_alcobaca


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2015 às 11:45)

Notícia de hoje, sobre a escassez de alimentos para os abutres e a sua concentração no Tejo internacional:

*Falta de alimento provoca a maior concentração de sempre 
de abutres no Tejo Internacional*

_O Monte Barata, no parque do Tejo Internacional, registou recentemente a maior concentração de abutres num só dia, 
fruto da escassez de alimento, que está a fazer perigar espécies como o abutre preto._
_






Recentemente, a Quercus registou a presença de 270 aves no alimentador do Monte Barata, situado em Castelo Branco, em pleno Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional (PNTI), um episódio nunca registado pela associação ambientalista a nível nacional.

A falta de alimento é neste momento apontada como a principal causa para esta concentração anormal de aves naquele local e que coloca em risco espécies como o abutre preto, que esteve extinto em Portugal durante quatro décadas.

"Se não há alimento disponível, existe o risco de as populações não se reproduzirem. No caso do abutre preto em particular, sendo uma espécie tão ameaçada, rapidamente vai para a extinção", afirmou à agência Lusa Samuel Infante, da Quercus.

O ambientalista sustenta ainda que, com a falta de alimento, a tendência dos animais é deslocarem-se para outros locais, onde há condições mais favoráveis para se reproduzirem.

"A falta de alimento na zona está a sentir-se e as últimas épocas de reprodução foram as piores desde que há monitorização no PNTI. Houve uma mortalidade de crias muito pequenas em grande parte da população de abutres", adiantou.

No caso dos grifos, dos 160 casais que estão no PNTI, "menos de metade reproduziram-se com sucesso, claramente um indício de falta de alimento".

A falta de alimento para estas aves tem vindo a verificar-se desde a crise da BSE, altura em que foi montado um sistema, a nível nacional, de recolha de carcaças dos animais.

"Diariamente são recolhidos cerca de mil animais, que são retirados dos campos. São milhares de toneladas de alimento que estavam disponíveis para estas espécies e que deixaram de estar", explica.

Samuel Infante adianta que a solução passa por deixar as carcaças nos campos, como sempre aconteceu ao longo de milhares de anos.

O ambientalista sublinha também que já foram feitos vários apelos aos Ministérios da Agricultura e do Ambiente para que se apliquem as diretivas comunitárias.

"Em 2102, foi alterada a diretiva comunitária que já previa a exceção de criação de locais como este [alimentadores]. Mas isto não é uma solução, não resolve, apenas minimiza o problema", afirma.

Para o responsável da Quercus, é urgente que se aprove a estratégia nacional para as aves necrófagas que esteve em consulta pública em setembro deste ano.

"Esperemos que rapidamente seja publicada e que seja uma ferramenta para que nas zonas onde não há problemas sanitários se possam disponibilizar essas carcaças de animais", disse.

A colónia de abutres pretos recolonizou Portugal com dois casais em 2010 depois de 40 anos extinto.

Progressivamente, a colónia de 11 casais existente no PNTI tem vindo a estabilizar, mas a população "continua claramente em risco".

"Se houver um problema grave, um episódio de um incêndio, um abate ou envenenamento nesta colónia, a espécie volta a extinguir-se facilmente em Portugal como reprodutor", conclui Samuel Infante.

CAYC // SSS
Lusa/Fim_
Fonte: Agência Lusa
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ao-de-sempre-de-abutres-no-tejo-internacional


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 14:26)

tem de haver mudança de paradigma, estamos num mundo ultra higiénico o principal alimento destas aves é retirado por medidas ambientais e sanitárias e depois criam-se comedouros, obviamente vai existir escasses  de alimento , o que se devia fazer éra retirar animais mortos por doenças para evitar contágios e manter os que não representassem perigo


----------



## lreis (3 Dez 2015 às 15:29)

camrov8 disse:


> tem de haver mudança de paradigma, estamos num mundo ultra higiénico o principal alimento destas aves é retirado por medidas ambientais e sanitárias e depois criam-se comedouros, obviamente vai existir escasses  de alimento , o que se devia fazer éra retirar animais mortos por doenças para evitar contágios e manter os que não representassem perigo




Existe dificuldade na criação de mais alimentadores pelo país? assim, se calhar, ia-se dispersando a disponibilização de alimento e aumentado se calhar a reprodução das espécies em causa.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2015 às 17:32)

Deveria haver muitos mas mesmo muitos mais projectos destes:

*PÓVOA DO LANHOSO PLANTA 30 ÁRVORES AUTÓCTONES NA SERRA DO CARVALHO*
03/12/2015
_Um projecto de educação ambiental da Câmara Municipal da Póvoa do Lanhoso levou à plantação 30 carvalhos alvarinhos no primeiro parque da Serra do Carvalho, atravessada pela estrada nacional 103, via rodoviária que permite a ligação a Braga e ao Gerês.

Esta valorização paisagística da Serra do Carvalho foi efectivada através do Centro de Interpretação do Carvalho de Calvos em conjunto com os Clubes da Floresta da EB 2,3 Prof. Gonçalo Sampaio e da Escola Secundária e EBI do Ave. Nesta primeira intervenção, participaram 52 alunos acompanhados de quatro professores.

“O projecto de educação ambiental e valorização paisagística da Serra do Carvalho tem por objectivo valorizar a paisagem da rede viária e dos parques da Serra do Carvalho, privilegiando-se a plantação de carvalhos alvarinhos nesta zona, aumentando assim a importância ecológica e paisagística destes espaços através da diversidade da vegetação e da fauna silvestre que estes parques podem albergar”, explicou a câmara da Póvoa do Lanhoso em comunicado.

O projecto não se fica por aqui. A evolução dos parques será monitorizada e, anualmente, serão plantados mais exemplares, ajudando a recuperar um património natural que outrora era mais abundante nestes espaços naturais.

A Serra do Carvalho designa-se assim pois, no passado, foi constituída por diversos maciços arbóreos de carvalhos. Depois da construção da rede viária, alguns dos parques perderam um grande número de exemplares. Depois da recente transferência de competência das Infraestruturas de Portugal para o município, estes parques podem agora ter esta valorização ambiental.

Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/12/...a-30-arvores-autoctones-na-serra-do-carvalho/_


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2015 às 20:56)

Depois da estreia em televisão, em Outubro na SIC, aqui fica o documentário completo sobre a Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2015 às 12:11)

*JAPÃO: CAMINHOS-DE-FERRO CONSTROEM TÚNEIS PARA TARTARUGAS PASSAREM DEBAIXO DA LINHA*
*



*

*Criatividade salva tartarugas e humanos*
A linha ferroviária japonesa tem um problema para as tartarugas mas também para os humanos. E pela mesma razão. É frequente ver o réptil a passar pelos caminhos-de-ferro, mas muitos acabam por ficar com as patas presas na mudança dos carris, uma situação trágica para as tartarugas mas também para a segurança dos passageiros dos comboios, uma vez que, quanto mudam, os carris não conseguem fechar-se completamente e acabam por causar acidentes.

Para solucionar este problema, a West Japan Railway Company estabeleceu uma parceria com o Suma Aqualife Park, da cidade de Kobe, e desenhou e construiu túneis que permitem às tartarugas caminharem debaixo dos carris. Segundo o Suma Aqualife Park, o sistema foi implementado em Abril e, desde então, pelo menos 10 tartarugas já foram vista a utilizá-lo. Ou seja, dez acidentes foram, eventualmente, evitados devido a esta inovação. E dez tartarugas passaram o caminho-de-ferro sem problemas.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/12/...is-para-tartarugas-passarem-debaixo-da-linha/


----------



## meteoamador (6 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Encontrei um bicho desconhecido por mim na minha garagem ,dissera-me logo para o matar que era venenoso não o matei e então decidi pesquisar sobre ele.
Encontrei em excelente artigo que descreve este animal e que mostra que pouco perigoso para nós é, falo então da:
*salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas







Se procura um animal demoníaco para envenenar os seus inimigos, a salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas é provavelmente o ingrediente mais indicado. Ou seria, se o leitor fosse uma bruxa com uma verruga horrível no nariz, a preparar uma poção mágica num grande caldeirão. Como suponho que não seja, o melhor será tentar conhecer um pouco sobre este animal e por que é que ele tem sido associado a superstições relacionadas com o fogo desde a Antiguidade.

A salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas (nome científico: Salamandra salamandra) é um anfíbio com uma ampla distribuição nacional no continente, estando apenas ausente nas zonas agrícolas do Baixo Alentejo. Habita geralmente zonas húmidas e sombrias de floresta, podendo também ser encontrada noutros habitats próximos de linhas de água. Alimenta-se de escaravelhos, formigas, caracóis, minhocas, centopeias, aranhas e outros invertebrados terrestres igualmente apetitosos (do ponto de vista da salamandra), e como qualquer anfíbio que se preze, reproduz-se na água. Apesar de ser uma espécie comum, é ocasionalmente morto por ser considerado um animal "peçonhento", devido a superstições tais como dar azar a quem se cruza no seu caminho.

Estas crenças populares não são recentes. No século I D.C., o historiador Romano Plínio escreveu que a salamandra é tão fria que extingue o fogo quando entra em contacto com este, expelindo também um líquido da boca que, tocando na pele humana, causa a queda de pelos. Portanto, em vez de andarmos a gastar milhões de euros em meios de combate a incêndios, bastaria dar ouvidos a este historiador e distribuir salamandras aos bombeiros para resolver facilmente o problema. Para além disso, um serviço de depilação sem custos adicionais daria certamente jeito a quem combate fogos florestais em dias quentes de Verão... A explicação para esta e outras descrições de autores medievais que afirmam que a salamandra nasce, vive ou cospe fogo poderá ser que estes animais se abrigam ocasionalmente em troncos húmidos, que optam (e bem) por abandonar se estes estão prestes a arder. Por isso, podemos especular que esta ideia terá começado quando alguém ficou surpreendido ao ver uma salamandra a sair de cena durante um fogo florestal ou a escapar das chamas de uma lareira acesa.

Mas os poderes miraculosos atribuídos a este anfíbio vão para além disto. Segundo o livro "Enciclopédia de Superstições, Folclore e Ciências Ocultas", se alguém tiver a coragem de lamber três vezes o ventre de uma salamandra, da cabeça à cauda, tornar-se-á resistente ao fogo e pode curar queimaduras em outras pessoas. Antes que o pessoal que trabalha em Unidades de Queimados desate à procura de salamandras, convém avisar que este animal tem uma secreção cutânea que é irritante para os olhos e, quando ingerida, pode provocar má disposição e alucinações. Estes compostos químicos tóxicos têm a função de a proteger da predação e de prevenir infeções, sendo por isso recomendável a quem manuseie uma salamandra que lave as mãos de seguida. A coloração invulgar deste animal com manchas amarelas, que também poderá ter contribuído para as superstições, serve de aviso de que não é boa ideia ingeri-la. Também é interessante notar que os padrões destas manchas são únicos, o que seria um problema se alguma delas quisesse enveredar pelo mundo do crime.

Portanto, se estiver a queimar troncos na salamandra de ferro fundido da sua casa e por uma incrível coincidência lhe aparecer uma salamandra, não está a assistir a uma manifestação do espírito elemental do fogo (como advogavam os alquimistas), mas sim a um anfíbio a tentar ir para um sítio que não provoque queimaduras mortais. Se achar que isto é impossível porque nem sequer tem uma salamandra de ferro fundido em casa, então está provavelmente a alucinar. Eu avisei que devia ter lavado as mãos...


*
Fica a foto da que encontrei:
*




*
Fonte*:**http://visao.sapo.pt/ambiente/opiniaoverde/brunopinto/a-salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas=f651247*
*

*


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2015 às 13:20)

*North Korea launches 'war on deforestation'*

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/08/north-korea-war-climate-paris-deforestation


----------



## james (8 Dez 2015 às 14:11)

meteoamador disse:


> Encontrei um bicho desconhecido por mim na minha garagem ,dissera-me logo para o matar que era venenoso não o matei e então decidi pesquisar sobre ele.
> Encontrei em excelente artigo que descreve este animal e que mostra que pouco perigoso para nós é, falo então da:
> *salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas
> 
> ...




Já à muitos anos que não vejo nenhuma. 

É um animal raro e deve ser protegido.  Segundo ouvi dizer, tolera mal a poluição e porque ainda é morto devido a mitos relacionados com bruxarias ( mais um exemplo de como a extrema ignorância humana atua muitas vezes contra o mundo que nos rodeia) .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2015 às 14:42)

meteoamador disse:


> Encontrei um bicho desconhecido por mim na minha garagem ,dissera-me logo para o matar que era venenoso não o matei e então decidi pesquisar sobre ele.
> Encontrei em excelente artigo que descreve este animal e que mostra que pouco perigoso para nós é, falo então da:
> *salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas
> 
> ...



Aqui ao  lado,  na serra de Sintra ,nas zonas mais húmidas,  existe em abundância.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2015 às 19:21)

*Madeiro de Natal em Penamacor é considerado o maior do país*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
"Dizem os de Penamacor que o seu madeiro de Natal é o maior do país. E, já começou a chegar ao centro da vila lenha suficiente para não se duvidar. Este ano a tradição é cumprida por jovens nascidos em 1995. A fogueira é acesa perto da meia-noite de 23 de dezembro. A autarquia quer candidatar a tradição a Património Cultural Imaterial da Humanidade."

Os habitantes querem que o  madeiro de Natal concorra a Património da Humanidade.
São muitas toneladas de lenha de sobreiro, esperemos que sejam já sobreiros secos, que estavam já mortos.


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2015 às 10:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Madeiro de Natal em Penamacor é considerado o maior do país*
> 
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
> "Dizem os de Penamacor que o seu madeiro de Natal é o maior do país. E, já começou a chegar ao centro da vila lenha suficiente para não se duvidar. Este ano a tradição é cumprida por jovens nascidos em 1995. A fogueira é acesa perto da meia-noite de 23 de dezembro. A autarquia quer candidatar a tradição a Património Cultural Imaterial da Humanidade."
> ...


Na Beira-Baixa existe muito a tradição do madeiro de natal desde as aldeias até à capital do distrito.
Desde que me eu lembro (e tenho quase 44 primaveras) em Castelo-Branco tinha um grande madeiro (em frente à Sé), e na vila do meu pai  
Paúl (a sul no concelho da Covilhã), toda a gente se reunia à volta do madeiro antes e depois da missa do galo.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2015 às 12:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *(...) *Os habitantes querem que o  madeiro de Natal concorra a Património da Humanidade.
> São muitas toneladas de lenha de sobreiro, esperemos que sejam já sobreiros secos, que estavam já mortos.



Rezo para que sejam utilizados apenas sobreiros secos/mortos, senão é uma estupidez...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2015 às 12:57)

MSantos disse:


> Rezo para que sejam utilizados apenas sobreiros secos/mortos, senão é uma estupidez...



Pois eu também partilho da mesma opinião, pelo que se consegue ver no video, vão queimar troncos de sobreiros de dimensões bem grandes, o que quer dizer que eram árvores já com muita idade.
Esperemos claro que só queimem lenha de árvores já secas...


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2015 às 18:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois eu também partilho da mesma opinião, pelo que se consegue ver no video, vão queimar troncos de sobreiros de dimensões bem grandes, o que quer dizer que eram árvores já com muita idade.
> Esperemos claro que só queimem lenha de árvores já secas...



Se estiverem a cortar sobreiros vivos é um crime, o sobreiro é uma árvore protegida por lei.
Acho que não iam correr esse risco, mas nunca fiando...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2015 às 20:09)

*Abutres subnutridos aproximam-se das pessoas em zonas urbanas no Alentejo*

Medidas aplicadas em 2002 na sequência da doença das vacas loucas vieram contribuir para a escassez de alimento das espécies necrófagas nas regiões do interior do país.

Tornou-se um fenómeno recorrente no interior alentejano, sobretudo nesta altura do ano, o aparecimento de grifos poisados em praças e ruas dos centros urbanos apresentando evidentes sinais de subnutrição. A primeira reacção das pessoas é de medo, dada a corpulência desta ave, que tem contra si um imaginário ligado à morte. Isto acontece desde que a legislação comunitária determinou, em 2003, a recolha dos cadáveres de animais como medida profiláctica contra a transmissão de doenças como a BSE ou a tuberculose animal.

O efeito desta decisão passou a afectar as populações das três espécies de abutres existentes em Portugal: o grifo (_Gyps fulvus_), o abutre-negro (_Aegypius monachus_) e o abutre-do-egipto (_Neophron percnopterus_), e de outras aves com hábitos necrófagos, nomeadamente a águia-imperial (_Aquila heliaca adalberti_).

Assim, e à medida que as regras sanitárias se foram tornando cada vez mais restritivas, obrigando a que as carcaças dos animais mortos fossem retiradas dos campos para serem eliminadas, criou-se um problema grave de escassez de alimento para estas aves selvagens protegidas, forçando-as a procurar alimento em zonas habitadas.

O exemplo mais recente aconteceu em Reguengos de Monsaraz. Militares do Núcleo de Protecção Ambiental (NPA) recuperaram no dia 7 de Dezembro um grifo que foi encontrado na Zona de Peixinhos, Vila Viçosa, “apresentando sinais de subnutrição, o que não lhe permitia voar”, adiantou ao PÚBLICO o capitão Ricardo Samouqueiro, oficial de Comunicação e Relações Públicas do comando de Évora da GNR.

A falta de alimento está a potenciar, nalguns pontos do interior do país, ataques das aves necrófagas a crias de bovinos acabadas de nascer. Os produtores, alarmados, “recorrem ao abate das aves ou ao seu envenenamento”, denuncia Samuel Infante.

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ximamse-das-pessoas-nas-zonas-urbanas-1717161


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

já referi esse pormenor neste tópico, com a mania da ultra higiene as autoridades estão a deixar as espécies necrofagas  a mingua pois um animal morto é imediatamente retirado, quantas mais espécies e não só os abutres estaram a sofrer uma escasses  de alimento


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2015 às 09:47)

Nao sei qual é a ideia desta "gente" que pensam que mandam em todo o lado, sempre com o intuito de ganhar ainda mais dinheiro, e ainda por cima num rio internacional.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2015 às 11:42)

Quem autorizou isto?


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

Dan disse:


> Quem autorizou isto?


*Inacreditável, vergonhoso, incompetência e muitos mais nomes se poderiam chamar.
 Quem autorizou este crime foi a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA)!  

Muralha de pedra erguida no Tejo impede passagem de peixe*
Uma muralha de pedras está a obstruir o rio Tejo, de margem a margem, na zona de Abrantes, 
tendo a Associação SOS Tejo anunciado hoje uma providência cautelar àquela obra particular.

_O presidente da Associação de Defesa do Ambiente - SOS Tejo disse hoje à agência Lusa ter detetado na sexta-feira que o rio Tejo havia sido "bloqueado em toda a sua largura" com um novo dique junto da Central Termoelétrica do Pego, unindo esta localidade com a freguesia de Mouriscas, ambas em Abrantes, tendo manifestado a sua "revolta" pelo que considera ser "uma nova machadada ambiental" no rio.

"O rio Tejo está bloqueado de margem a margem e não dá para passar um peixe do tamanho de uma folha de oliveira", disse Arlindo Consolado Marques, presidente da associação ambientalista recém-criada, tendo lembrado ser "totalmente proibido, mesmo para um pescador, atravessar com uma rede de margem a margem".

"O que é certo é que estivemos no local na sexta-feira e o rio Tejo, um curso de água internacional, está todo ele tapado por uma muralha de pedras", criticou.

No local, o dique, composto por grandes blocos de pedra, une as duas margens sem uma passagem para as espécies piscícolas e apresenta no topo um caminho de terra batida para circulação de viaturas.

"O Tejo foi cortado com um novo dique junto da Central do Pego e nem um simples tubo de plástico deixaram para a passagem de peixes. A legislação não permite estes crimes ambientais", disse à Lusa, por sua vez, Sebastião de Mattos, porta-voz do SOS Tejo.

Na placa colocada no local, em que se escreve que a Pegop é dona da obra, pode ler-se que a mesma é uma "reabilitação do travessão do rio Tejo", consignada a 2 de setembro deste ano e com um prazo de execução de dois meses.

"Esta situação é gravíssima e apresenta diversas violações à Lei da Água 58/2005. São mais de 30 violações em todas as alíneas dos 108 artigos da Lei, pelo que é urgente instaurar uma providência cautelar que garanta de imediato a abertura do dique e o embargo total da obra para posterior apuramento de responsabilidades", defendeu Sebastião.

"Trata-se de um corte do rio a 100% sem uma única passagem para os peixes, sendo para nós evidente que a atual central não precisa de tamanha quantidade de água e que a solução técnica nunca poderia ser esta", criticou.

Para Sebastião de Mattos, "está descoberta a razão por que não tem chegado peixe à Ortiga", a montante, já no concelho de Mação, "pois o peixe não consegue voar um paredão de 4 metros de altura e com uns 20 metros de largura".

"*A Associação SOS Tejo vai apresentar uma queixa-crime contra a Central do Pego, contra o empreiteiro e contra a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), que autorizou"*, anunciou.

Contactada pela Lusa, a presidente da Câmara de Abrantes, Maria do Céu Albuquerque, disse que esta "intervenção estava programada, no âmbito da estrutura já existente", tendo afirmado que o resultado final da obra "não vai causar questões adicionais, além das que existem atualmente" naquela zona.

Afirmando-se "tranquila com a habitual postura social e ambiental da Pegop", a autarca notou que a responsabilidade de fiscalização em domínio hídrico "é da APA".

Em declarações à Lusa, José Vieira, diretor de recursos humanos da Central Termoelétrica do Pego - Pegop -, disse que "as acusações e as preocupações ambientais são infundadas", tendo feito notar que a obra de reparação está "devidamente licenciada" pela APA.

"Estamos a fazer uma reparação de um rombo no travessão sobre o Tejo, uma estrutura que existe há 25 anos, e que nunca teve problemas com a subida dos peixes", defendeu, tendo observado existirem nas laterais do travessão "zonas rampeadas" para a circulação da fauna piscícola._
*
*
Fonte: http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...edra-erguida-no-tejo-impede-passagem-de-peixe


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2015 às 12:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nao sei qual é a ideia desta "gente" que pensam que mandam em todo o lado, sempre com o intuito de ganhar ainda mais dinheiro, e ainda por cima num rio internacional.



Não posso acreditar que isto seja verdade...

Como é possível estes caramelos terem bloqueado o Rio desta maneira? Isto foi autorizado?

Partilhado no Facebook, peço que façam o mesmo, isto vai ter que chegar a quem de direito.

É de uma revolta tão grande que não consigo descrever com palavras....


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2015 às 13:13)

nem sei como ainda se admiram, basta olhar para o que se quer construir nos terrenos onde se realiza o marés em Gaia tudo ali é ilegal esta em leito de cheia faltam documentos, suspeita-se que viole o domínio hídrico, o próprio  arquitecto ficou parvo quando lhe pediram para projectar para aquele local e faz uma catrefada  de observações para se aquilo for em frente não se torne num aquario


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

camrov8 disse:


> nem sei como ainda se admiram, basta olhar para o que se quer construir nos terrenos onde se realiza o marés em Gaia tudo ali é ilegal esta em leito de cheia faltam documentos, suspeita-se que viole o domínio hídrico, o próprio  arquitecto ficou parvo quando lhe pediram para projectar para aquele local e faz uma catrefada  de observações para se aquilo for em frente não se torne num aquario



Vai ser sempre assim neste nosso país, quem tem dinheiro e boas "cunhas" acaba sempre por construir onde bem lhe apetece, mas se for um pobre que apenas que restaurar a sua casa, precisa de tratar de um monte de papelada, e depois esperar pelos fiscais da camara municipal.

*Prédios vão desalojar festival Marés Vivas já no próximo ano*
O festival Marés Vivas deixa o passeio na frente fluvial de Canidelo, em Gaia, já no próximo ano. Elton John, o único nome confirmado para a edição de 14 a 16 de julho de 2016, cantará num novo local.





DIREITOS RESERVADOS
Imagem virtual mostra os sete prédios que nascerão ao longo do passeio fluvial

A Câmara de Gaia já procura um novo espaço para o festival. O desejo é que continue no eixo Cabedelo - São Paio, em Canidelo, podendo negociar a ocupação temporária de terrenos privados naquela zona. A vontade do presidente da Autarquia, Eduardo Vítor Rodrigues, é que o Marés Vivas não deixe a marginal, junto ao rio Douro, que já se tornou na "imagem de marca" do festival. O retorno ao Areinho de Oliveira do Douro está afastado.

O Marés Vivas é forçado a sair devido ao início da construção da frente de sete prédios com sete a nove pisos que ocupará parte do passeio fluvial, que se estende da Afurada até ao Cabedelo. Os primeiros três edifícios de sete e de oito pisos, a cargo da sociedade Douro Habitat detida por investidores israelitas, nascerão nos lotes mais próximos da Douro Marina, se o Município de Gaia não conseguir invalidar o licenciamento concedido pela Câmara, então liderada pelo social-democrata Luís Filipe Menezes.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Porto&Concelho=Vila Nova de Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=4904103

*CÂMARA DE MAÇÃO COM “ENORME PREOCUPAÇÃO” PELAS OBRAS EM TRAVESSÃO NO RIO TEJO*

O presidente da Câmara de Mação manifestou hoje “enorme preocupação” pelas consequências económicas e ambientais de obras que estão a ser feitas no rio Tejo, na zona de Abrantes, que impedem a subida de peixes para montante.
Em causa está uma muralha de pedras que está a obstruir o rio Tejo, de margem a margem, na zona de Abrantes, entre as freguesias de Mouriscas e Pego, no distrito de Santarém, que não permite a passagem a subida de peixes para montante, nomeadamente para a zona ribeirinha de Ortiga, no concelho de Mação, tendo a Associação SOS Tejo anunciado hoje uma providência cautelar contra aquela obra particular.

http://www.mediotejo.net/camara-de-...cupacao-pelas-obras-em-travessao-no-rio-tejo/


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2015 às 17:22)

o senhor Luís Filipe Menezes tem muito que explicar ao munícipes de Gaia, estando aquele mamarracho planeado para zona de cheia entre muitas outras coisas pergunto-me como continua em frente, depois de vermos no verão o polis Algarve a demolir casas de 1ª habitação nas ilhas da ria , eu acho que se devia constituir uma organização para levar este tipo de coisas a tribunal, visto a generalidade da população não ter fundos para manter casos em tribunal


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

camrov8 disse:


> o senhor Luís Filipe Menezes tem muito que explicar ao munícipes de Gaia, estando aquele mamarracho planeado para zona de cheia entre muitas outras coisas pergunto-me como continua em frente, depois de vermos no verão o polis Algarve a demolir casas de 1ª habitação nas ilhas da ria , *eu acho que se devia constituir uma organização para levar este tipo de coisas a tribunal,* *visto a generalidade da população não ter fundos para manter casos em tribunal*


Apoiado!    Era mesmo isso!


----------



## james (12 Dez 2015 às 20:30)

camrov8 disse:


> o senhor Luís Filipe Menezes tem muito que explicar ao munícipes de Gaia, estando aquele mamarracho planeado para zona de cheia entre muitas outras coisas pergunto-me como continua em frente, depois de vermos no verão o polis Algarve a demolir casas de 1ª habitação nas ilhas da ria , eu acho que se devia constituir uma organização para levar este tipo de coisas a tribunal, visto a generalidade da população não ter fundos para manter casos em tribunal




É possível, através de uma acção popular.


----------



## james (12 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nao sei qual é a ideia desta "gente" que pensam que mandam em todo o lado, sempre com o intuito de ganhar ainda mais dinheiro, e ainda por cima num rio internacional.




Mas estamos no Uganda ou no Ruanda? 

Às vezes parece... ￼


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2015 às 20:50)

james disse:


> Mas estamos no Uganda ou no Ruanda?
> 
> Às vezes parece... ￼



Estamos num país "sem lei", como é que a APA, pode aprovar um projecto desta envergadura, sabendo os muitos malefícios que vai trazer ás pessoas, e aos animais.
Pelo que tenho seguido este caso nas redes sociais, e que está a gerar a revolta em muita gente, que já estão a pensar em criar grupos de defesa contra este mamarracho, e acho que aquilo deveria de ser retirado o quanto antes, e se por ventura nao se fizer justiça no nosso país, o que já é hábito, que se faça no tribunal europeu.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:49)

estamos num país onde quem tem euros é rei, a frase Quem rouba tostão é ladrão; quem rouba milhão é barão é bem verdade com as cunhas certas e um bom punhado de euros até os Jerónimos são demolidos


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

Interessante, aqui na zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2015 às 20:14)

*ÁRVORES DE NATAL DOS PALÁCIOS DE SINTRA SERÃO PLANTADAS NO PARQUE DA PENA*

No final da sua função decorativa natalícia, os abetos que decoram desde 1 de Dezembro os palácios e jardins de Sintra serão plantados no Parque da Pena para recuperar o bosque fustigado pelo mau tempo, segundo a empresa Parques de Sintra.

As árvores de Natal colocadas no Palácio de Monserrate (Sala da Música), na Quintinha de Monserrate, no Palácio Nacional da Pena (Páteo do Tritão, restaurante e loja da entrada principal do Parque), no Palácio Nacional de Sintra (loja) e no Palácio Nacional de Queluz (loja) são naturais. Mais concretamente são abetos-do-Cáucaso (_Abies normandiana_).

A partir de 6 de Janeiro, terminada a quadra festiva, estas árvores serão plantadas no Parque da Pena, “contribuindo para a recuperação do coberto arbóreo”, explica a Parques de Sintra, em comunicado.

O mau tempo registado desde 2013 causou a queda de mais de 3500 árvores adultas naquele parque, situado na serra de Sintra, nas áreas envolventes ao Palácio da Pena.

http://www.wilder.pt/monitor/arvore...-de-sintra-serao-plantadas-no-parque-da-pena/


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

Fruto das voltas de bike nocturnas, passo regularmente junta a uma ribeira que já aqui falei, que está repleta de lagostins, dos mais variados tamanhos, nem fazia a mínima ideia que havia tantos, possivelmente por ser escuridão total, sentem-se mais à vontade, curioso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2015 às 21:46)

*Obra licenciada no rio Tejo impede passagem de embarcações e de peixes*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
A entidade gestora da central Termoelétrica do Pego, em Abrantes, construiu um travessão no rio Tejo que corta a passagem de embarcações e inviabiliza a subida do peixe para desovar. A obra está licenciada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente mas não cumpre as principais exigências.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Dez 2015 às 21:55)

cada uma represar um rio é impressão minha ou fazer alterações ao curso natural de um rio é ilegal, se for um agricultor a divergir um regato é preso como são os senhores das termoelectrica tudo bem


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fruto das voltas de bike nocturnas, passo regularmente junta a uma ribeira que já aqui falei, que está *repleta de lagostins, dos mais variados tamanhos, nem fazia a mínima ideia que havia tantos*, possivelmente por ser escuridão total, sentem-se mais à vontade, curioso.



Infelizmente, são uma praga terrível, põem em causa a biodiversidade dos nossos rios.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente, são uma praga terrível, põem em causa a biodiversidade dos nossos rios.


existem lagostins nativos mas se eram assim tantos deve ser a praga que veio com a aquariofilia irresponsável


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

camrov8 disse:


> existem lagostins nativos mas se eram assim tantos deve ser a praga que veio com a aquariofilia irresponsável



Não existem lagostins nativos, pensar que existem ou existiram é um erro comum. 

Todos os lagostins são uma praga, principalmente o lagostim vermelho, que ao comer os ovos de alguns peixes e anfíbios nativos contribuiu para diminuição das populações ou mesmo o seu desaparecimento em alguns rios.
Durante a minha tese de mestrado, que envolveu trabalho de campo em muitos Rios de Trás-os-Montes matei algumas dezenas, quem tiver gosto pela natureza e pela biodiversidade se tiver oportunidade deve contribuir para a destruição dessa praga.


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Se não estou em erro, existe uma espécie de lagostim de água doce possivelmente autóctone em Portugal. 

Trata - se do lagostim de pés brancos, ocupando uma área muito restrita no planalto mirandês,  no Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Já ouvi dizer que até o lagostim-europeu não é nativo na P. Ibérica... A ser verdade, a questão para mim então será, quando terá sido introduzido no nosso país e qual o seu papel nos nossos ecossistemas?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 23:38)

No verão ainda fiz uma filmagem.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

james disse:


> Se não estou em erro, existe uma espécie de lagostim de água doce possivelmente autóctone em Portugal.
> 
> Trata - se do lagostim de pés brancos, ocupando uma área muito restrita no planalto mirandês,  no Nordeste Transmontano.



Durante algum tempo pensou-se isso, mas estudos mais recentes concluíram que a espécie foi introduzida. Mas mesmo essa espécie terá desaparecido da região.

"Em Portugal, das espécies europeias acima mencionadas, apenas existe registo, no passado, da presença do lagostim-de-patas-brancas, Austropotamobius pallipes, cujas populações mais estáveis e com maior sucesso reprodutor se localizaram no Nordeste Transmontano, nomeadamente no Rio Angueira, afluente da margem esquerda do rio Maçãs (Bacia do rio Sabor). No entanto, nenhum exemplar de A. pallipes foi capturado desde 1991 (Bernardo et al., 2001)"


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2015 às 00:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> No verão ainda fiz uma filmagem.



É um bonito exemplar adulto de _Procambrus clarkii _(lagostim vermelho do Louisiana) e estava capaz de te arrancar um dedo. 

Mas atenção, nem tudo é mau no lagostim, tem contribuído para a alimentação de algumas espécies de aves dado que algumas das presas foram anuladas pelo próprio lagostim. Já existe até um festival gastronómico em Ferreira de Zêzere associado ao lagostim.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2015 às 13:28)

Sei que as lontras têm beneficiado com o lagostim...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:15)

MSantos disse:


> É um bonito exemplar adulto de _Procambrus clarkii _(lagostim vermelho do Louisiana) e estava capaz de te arrancar um dedo.
> 
> Mas atenção, nem tudo é mau no lagostim, tem contribuído para a alimentação de algumas espécies de aves dado que algumas das presas foram anuladas pelo próprio lagostim. Já existe até um festival gastronómico em Ferreira de Zêzere associado ao lagostim.



Hoje estive a olhar com atenção, coabitam na ribeira, lagostins, salamandras, rãs e cobras de água.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje estive a olhar com atenção, coabitam na ribeira, lagostins, salamandras, rãs e cobras de água.



Isso é bom, mas se não existissem os lagostins verias muito mais anfíbios, repteis e até peixes.  Mas temos que viver com eles já que não se conseguem erradicar.


----------



## Thomar (18 Dez 2015 às 11:16)

Notícia de ontem, novamente "passarinhos":

*Apreendida mais de uma centena de aves ilegais no Algarve*
*O Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR apreendeu, no Algarve, mais de uma centena de aves selvagens capturadas ilegalmente para fins gastronómicos ou cativeiro, anunciou hoje a Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA).*

Este foi o resultado de "três importantes apreensões" relativas à "captura ilegal de aves selvagens" realizadas no "espaço de 15 dias no Algarve", sublinhou a SPEA num comunicado, lamentando que a GNR tenha encontrado 38 pássaros já mortos, a par de outros 84 vivos, na maioria já "devolvidos à natureza".

"A importância destas apreensões vai ao encontro aos objetivos da campanha 'Diga NÃO aos passarinhos no prato e na gaiola', que decorreu durante o ano de 2015", acrescentou a Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves.

A mesma fonte precisou que, na primeira operação da GNR, a 26 de novembro, em Faro, foram apreendidas as 38 aves mortas, pertencentes a "quatro espécies diferentes de passeriformes" da fauna portuguesa, nomeadamente "13 piscos-de-peito-ruivo, uma toutinegra-de-cabeça-preta, uma ferreirinha comum e 23 toutinegras-de-barrete-preto".

"Alguns dos indivíduos já estavam depenados e eram bastante visíveis os danos causados pelas armadilhas utilizadas", censurou a SPEA.

A Sociedade referiu que a segunda apreensão, realizada em Portimão, no dia seguinte, "não teve um final tão triste" e os 84 animais, de 24 espécies, foram encontrados "numa gaiola em situação de cativeiro ilegal".

"Além de espécies habitualmente mantidas em cativeiro ilegal, como pintarroxo-comum, pintassilgo, lugre, verdilhão, tentilhão-comum e chamariz ou milheirinha, foram também encontradas na gaiola aves como chapim-rabilongo, calhandrinha-comum, bico-grossudo, escrevedeira-dos-caniços, alvéola-amarela ou trepadeira-azul", precisou.

O Centro de Recuperação e Investigação de Animais Selvagens (RIAS), localizado em Olhão, recebeu os animais apreendidos para proceder à avaliação das condições físicas e posterior libertação, o que já se verificou com mais de 70 aves.

A terceira apreensão foi realizada pelo SEPNA em Tavira e permitiu a recuperação de oito pintassilgos, também devolvidos à natureza, referiu ainda a Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves.

"Estas apreensões revelam a importância da intervenção das autoridades no combate a este crime ambiental, mas são também prova que todos temos um papel fulcral nesta batalha, uma vez que ambas as apreensões resultaram de denúncias", considerou a SPEA, referindo-se às primeiras operações.


Fonte: http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...ais-de-uma-centena-de-aves-ilegais-no-algarve


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Esta situação passa-se no açude de Abrantes, os políticos teimam em dizer que os peixes conseguem sempre subir o açude, como o intuito de irem desovar, ou seguir o seu percurso.
São milhares de peixes em aflição...


----------



## camrov8 (22 Dez 2015 às 19:17)

por isso são políticos não sabem nada da pesca


----------



## Thomar (23 Dez 2015 às 10:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta situação passa-se no açude de Abrantes, os políticos teimam em dizer que os peixes conseguem sempre subir o açude, como o intuito de irem desovar, ou seguir o seu percurso.
> São milhares de peixes em aflição...


Vergonhoso... que irresponsabilidade das nossas autoridades que deviam zelar por nós (país) e no entanto é só "atentados" ambientais...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2015 às 15:27)

*Serra de Sintra*


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta situação passa-se no açude de Abrantes, os políticos teimam em dizer que os peixes conseguem sempre subir o açude, como o intuito de irem desovar, ou seguir o seu percurso.
> São milhares de peixes em aflição...



As atrocidades feitas ao Tejo têm sido uma constante, triste País este que continua a não ter nenhum respeito pela natureza.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

ui os problemas do Tejo começam bem longe em Albarracin


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 09:49)

Por aqui, devido a estes dias húmidos tenho observado algumas salamandras de pintas amarelas mortas, essencialmente atropeladas, contei ao todo cercas de 6, em prazo de uma semana.


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Duas espécies endémicas da Serra da Arrábida.

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/os-dois-caracois-que-so-existem-na-serra-da-arrabida-1718197

Uma espécie endémica da Serra Estrela.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/descoberta-nova-especie-de-escaravelho-na-serra-da-estrela/


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 16:52)

Esta tarde observei um bando enorme de estorninhos, enchiam cerca de uns 500 metros de cabos de média tensão, eram ás centenas, todos a cantar, ouviam-se a muitos metros de distancia.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

há jogos de tudo e sobre tudo achei que alguns camaradas iriam gostar deste


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 20:00)

Realmente só mesmo no nosso país, que cada vez mais anda a regredir em vez de progredir.
Todos os dias vemos atentados destes, seja contra a natureza, ou contra os animais...
E depois estes m...., que nao tem outro nome, ainda vem mostrar estas fotos no facebook, como se tratasse de um troféu, cresçam....


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2015 às 12:25)

A Reserva Natural Local do Estuário do Douro tem o fim marcado para breve, uma vez que a Câmara Municipal de Gaia pretende transformar o vale adjacente, que se pensava ser para alargamento da reserva, num recinto para o Festival de música Marés Vivas; uma vez feito o recinto servirá para muitos outras iniciativas, sempre com muitos decibéis e milhares de espectadores e carros.


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

camrov8 disse:


> ui os problemas do Tejo começam bem longe em Albarracin



Ou seja começam logo na nascente. 

Desde transvases a barragens e até centrais nucleares... Vale tudo no Tejo.


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2015 às 16:23)




----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Não esqueçamos que Nuestros hermanos como a tv e os vip´s gostam de tratar não são assim tão hermanos pois têem projectos para desviar água dos principais rios para alimentar a agricultura na zona desértica da Andaluzia,  por várias vezes a cidade de Barcelona  é abastecida por navio cisterna carregados de água


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 18:00)

*O “pequeno Tibete português” está a caminho de se tornar uma área protegida*

Aberto processo de classificação da paisagem cultural de Sistelo, meses depois de a aldeia às portas do Parque da Peneda-Gerês ter escapado à ameaça do projecto de uma mini-hídrica.
Meses depois de terem estado ameaçados pela construção de uma mini-hídrica, os socalcos da aldeia de Sistelo, em Arcos de Valdevez, estão agora a caminho de se tornar uma área protegida. A Direcção-Geral do Património Cultural (DGPC) deu início ao processo, no mês passado, devendo, durante o próximo ano, oficializar a classificação daquela paisagem cultural. Na localidade, espera-se que o reconhecimento possa aumentar a sua visibilidade e atrair mais turistas.

O despacho que formaliza o início do procedimento de classificação foi publicado no _Diário da República_ no passado dia 10 de Dezembro. O documento determina que toda a área de socalco da aldeia do concelho de Arcos de Valdevez está abrangida pela classificação como paisagem cultural protegida, bem como os imóveis localizados à sua volta. A DGPC estabelece ainda um perímetro de 50 metros em torno dos limites desta área, que passarão a constituir uma zona geral de protecção.

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...-a-caminho-de-tornarse-area-protegida-1718602

*Roma invadida por praga de estorninhos*

A cidade de Roma está a ser invadida por uma praga de estorninhos, pássaros cujos excrementos são um risco para a saúde e segurança públicas.

De acordo com a rádio alemão _Deutsche Welle_, chegaram já à capital italiana mais de um milhão daquelas aves vindas do norte da Europa.

Os peões têm sido obrigados a usarem chapéus-de-chuva para se protegerem dos excrementos dos estorninhos. As autoridades romanas tentam agora diversas estratégias para afastar as aves da cidade, tendo mesmo utilizado falcões, espantalhos e sistemas eletrónicos acústicos.

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=589840


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 14:13)

*Descoberta nova espécie de escaravelho na Serra da Estrela*

Investigadores nacionais descobriram este ano uma nova espécie de escaravelho numa cavidade natural situada na área do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, no concelho de Seia, distrito da Guarda.

A nova espécie de inseto foi encontrada nas rochas de uma cavidade natural, conhecida por Buraco da Moura, perto de Lapa dos Dinheiros, em Seia.

O estudo que esteve na origem da descoberta do escaravelho envolveu Artur Serrano, Carlos Aguiar e Mário Boieiro do cE3c (Centro de Ecologia, Evolução e Alterações Ambientais) e biólogos de outras instituições, nomeadamente José Conde (Centro de Interpretação da Serra da Estrela) e Sandra Antunes (Centro de Conservação das Borboletas de Portugal).

"Trata-se de um escaravelho predador que apresenta adaptações particulares ao modo de vida subterrâneo, nomeadamente despigmentação do exosqueleto, ausência de asas e de olhos compostos funcionais, e possui apêndices alongados para mais facilmente detetar as suas potenciais presas e predadores", refere o cE3c.

A fonte adianta que a nova espécie "recebeu o nome de 'Domene viriatoi', em homenagem a Viriato, prestigiado chefe militar dos lusitanos", que se presume ser originário da região da Serra da Estrela.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4959801


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 23:36)




----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 20:27)

Como fazer cordas a partir da folha da piteira(agave).


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Como fazer cordas a partir da folha da piteira(agave).



Muito interessante, não fazia ideia que as folhas de agave tinham essa utilidade!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

*Pranchas de piteira seguem para exportação*

Uma oficina do Algarve quer produzir pranchas de surf 100 por cento biológicas e já começou a exportar produtos feitos com madeira de piteira.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economia/pranchas-de-piteira-seguem-para-exportacao_v885639

Para o fabrico das pranchas, desta vez é usado o caule, que ao mesmo tempo dará a sua flor.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Incríveis as potencialidades dessa planta. Para além de cardas também dá para fazer pranchas!


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2016 às 11:27)

Notícia de hoje do Jornal Público versão online: 
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...esa-prestes-a-ser-reconhecida-1719590?page=-1


*Nova raça de cães portuguesa prestes a ser reconhecida*
CLAUDIA CARVALHO SILVA 
09/01/2016 - 09:39

Era conhecido como “felpudo” ou “abandeirado”. Agora, é o cão do barrocal algarvio e o processo de reconhecimento salvou-o da extinção. 
Para ser oficial, só falta que a aprovação da Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária.






O estalão do cão do barrocal algarvio já foi aprovado pelo Clube Português de Canicultura (CPC). Agora só falta o reconhecimento por parte da Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV) para que exista oficialmente uma nova raça portuguesa, a juntar às dez já existentes, como o cão da serra da Estrela ou o podengo português. Apesar de a raça não ter surgido recentemente, só há uns anos é que Rogério Teixeira, presidente da Associação de Criadores do Cão do Barrocal Algarvio, reparou que se poderia tratar de uma raça diferente e decidiu “pôr mãos à obra”.

Ainda que seja necessária a avaliação da DGAV, Filomena Afonso, chefe de divisão do Gabinete de Recursos Genéticos Animais desta direcção-geral, refere que a proposta para esta nova raça está “bem orientada para obter despacho favorável e ser aprovada, tendo em consideração o trabalho que tem vindo a ser desenvolvido".

Recentemente aprovado, o estalão corresponde às características comuns a todos os cães de uma mesma raça, como a dimensão ou a forma da cauda. Foi elaborado pela comissão técnica do Clube Português de Canicultura, através de apreciações morfológicas, como as medidas do animal.

De acordo com este registo, o cão tem uma corpulência média, pêlo liso e uma cauda “como a dos lacraus, muito peluda e em forma de bandeira”, exemplifica Rogério. Os machos podem atingir os 58 centímetros e 25 quilogramas e as cadelas podem ter até 55 centímetros e 20 quilogramas. Rogério Teixeira refere que o cão é sobretudo de caça, mas também pode ser de companhia.

Filomena Afonso explica que o projecto do estalão “foi ratificado na última assembleia geral do CPC”, a 8 de Dezembro de 2015. A DGAV é a autoridade responsável pelo reconhecimento e preservação de todas as raças autóctones portuguesas.

O procedimento que falta para que o processo esteja terminado corresponde a um pedido que tem de ser feito pelo CPC junto da Direcção Regional de Alimentação e Veterinária e que até já “poderá ter dado entrada na sede da DGAV recentemente”, explica Filomena Afonso, adiantando que, se for o caso, o seu gabinete ainda não tem disso conhecimento.

*Salvo da extinção*
“O reconhecimento enquanto raça autóctone vem enriquecer o nosso património genético vivo, também símbolo da nossa cultura”, considera a responsável da DGAV. Rogério Teixeira é da mesma opinião e acredita que o reconhecimento “é importante de uma perspectiva cultural”. “É um património que deve ser conhecido e a verdade é que salvámos uma espécie que se encontrava perto da extinção”, observa.

O presidente da Associação de Criadores do Cão do Barrocal Algarvio conta que quando começaram o processo só existiam cerca de 20 ou 30 cães desta raça. Hoje, “presume-se que haja mais de 1500 exemplares, afirma Filomena Afonso.  

O presidente da associação desta futura raça adianta que existem “sete ou oito criadores destes cães” e que nunca venderam nenhum exemplar. Porém, já ofereceram alguns cães desta raça a pessoas de vários pontos do país, com o objectivo de divulgar a espécie.

Como o cão era conhecido como “guedelhudo, abandeirado, fraldado, felpudo”, Rogério Teixeira conta que, numa primeira reunião da associação, foi considerado que o nome “barrocal algarvio” era o que melhor caracterizava a raça, “em grande parte porque o cão habita esta zona entre a serra e o litoral”, nomeadamente entre São Brás de Alportel e a cidade de Faro.

Apesar de a sua classificação só necessitar do parecer da Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária, Filomena Afonso refere que “não é possível estabelecer uma data” para a sua conclusão, que Rogério Teixeira espera “não demorar muito”.

Contudo, o processo já vem de longe: “Há uns 15 anos que andamos de volta desta questão”, afirma o presidente da associação de criadores, acrescentando que os primeiros passos foram dados através da criação da associação e de um_website_. “Na altura, caiu mal a muita gente, diziam que não poderia haver uma nova raça”, conta.

*A restante família lusa*
Até ao momento, existem dez raças portuguesas reconhecidas pelo CPC, se bem que só oito são reconhecidas internacionalmente pela FCI (Federação Cinológica Internacional). Essas oito são: cão da serra de Aires, cão da serra da Estrela, cão de fila de São Miguel, cão de Castro Laboreiro, rafeiro do Alentejo, podengo português, cão-d’água português e perdigueiro português. As duas reconhecidas a nível nacional mas não internacional são o barbado da Terceira e o cão de gado transmontano. De acordo com Filomena Afonso, estas duas raças foram as últimas a ser reconhecidas, em 2005, pela então Direcção-Geral de Veterinária (DGV).

Em relação à possibilidade de distinção internacional dos cães do barrocal algarvio, Filomena Afonso explica que “a raça, após a sua aprovação em Portugal, continuará a ser trabalhada e serão identificadas todas as possíveis e diferentes linhas de sangue”, acrescentando que, para que tal aconteça, têm de ser “preenchidos os requisitos da Federação Cinológica Internacional”.

Por parte do gabinete, foi feito um estudo genético com vista a caracterizar o genoma da população de cães existente. Pensava-se que o cão do barrocal algarvio pudesse estar relacionado com o podengo português, dada a sua fisionomia semelhante, “mas um teste genético provou que não eram parentes”, explica Rogério Teixeira.

Filomena Afonso esclarece que mais importante do que o número de exemplares da raça é o número de linhas de sangue diferentes, de forma a acautelar a diversidade genética, ainda que preservando as características morfológicas e funcionais.

De acordo com o _website _da associação, presume-se que as origens do cão do barrocal algarvio remonte ao tempo dos faraós, altura em que o galgo egípcio se espalhou por toda a bacia mediterrânica. 

Texto editado por Ana Fernandes


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

um conhecido meu tirou estas fotos... 

alguém sabe que espécie é esta?? nunca tinha visto..


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2016 às 23:35)

É um ralo: 
Agora a espécie exata, isso já é mais complicado (era necessário um cuidadoso exame anatómico e ao tipo de canto).

Temos, pelo menos, 3 espécies: Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa, Gryllotalpa vineae e Gryllotalpa africana.

A última é mais frequente no Sul e é a que canta mais (quando em cativeiro).


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

Documentário muito bom sobre a vida selvagem dentro de Lisboa, vale a pena ver. 


A Aidnature tem alguns documentários muito interessante sobre a nossa fauna, alguns já conhecia, mas este que agora publiquei só descobri hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

MSantos disse:


> Documentário muito bom sobre a vida selvagem dentro de Lisboa, vale a pena ver.
> 
> 
> A Aidnature tem alguns documentários muito interessante sobre a nossa fauna, alguns já conhecia, mas este que agora publiquei só descobri hoje.



Tenho impressão que vi este documentário á pouco tempo, nos programas sobre Vida Selvagem, mas já não me recordou se foi na SIC, ou na RTP1.
Está muito bem, e retrata bem a vida animal, que muito humanos nem se apercebem que existe tão perto de nós.
Podemos observar a nossa fauna, desde que seja a uma distancia segura para não os perturbar, ainda vi agora á pouco que mais um espécie animal ficou extinto, falo do rinoceronte do oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

*Quarenta e cinco baleias-piloto morrem depois de encalharem*

As baleias-piloto começaram a dar à costa na segunda-feira à tarde. "É muito estranho", disse um especialista
Pelo menos 45 baleias-piloto de peitorais curtas (Globicephala macrorhynchus) morreram depois de terem ficado encalhadas numa praia do sul da Índia, anunciou hoje um responsável governamental, enquanto pescadores locais tentam salvar outras.

O grupo de baleias-piloto começou a dar à costa na segunda-feira à tarde, ao longo de uma faixa de areia de 15 quilómetros perto de Tiruchendur, no extremo sul da Índia.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...loto-morrem-depois-de-encalharem-4976362.html

*Baleia obriga a fechar Marginal por 4 horas*

A carcaça da baleia-comum que, desde sábado, estava encalhada na praia da Parede, em Cascais, foi ontem removida numa operação conjunta entre a Polícia Marítima e a autarquia. Os trabalhos obrigaram ao corte da avenida Marginal, entre Carcavelos e a Parede, durante cerca de quatro horas. A alteração ao trânsito teve início durante a hora de ponta por razões de segurança relacionadas com a maré. 
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...eia_obriga_a_fechar_marginal_por_4_horas.html

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quarenta e cinco baleias-piloto morrem depois de encalharem*
> 
> As baleias-piloto começaram a dar à costa na segunda-feira à tarde. "É muito estranho", disse um especialista


não deve ser grande especialista as baleias piloto são famosas por darem à praia, e muitas das vezes depois de salva voltam a encalhar nas mesmas praias


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 20:30)

*Águia rara em Portugal encontrada morta no Alentejo*

As autoridades suspeitam que tenha morrido por envenenamento uma águia-imperial-ibérica, que tem o estatuto de "criticamente em perigo". Nos últimos meses, no mesmo local apareceram envenenadas outras aves e um lince-ibérico.

Segundo a Liga para a Proteção da Natureza (LPN), esta águia, "está entre as aves de rapina mais raras do mundo, é uma das espécies mais ameaçadas da Europa e em Portugal é classificada com o estatuto de Criticamente em Perigo".

A ave, "potencialmente reprodutora", foi encontrada morta nas planícies do Baixo-Alentejo, no dia 4 de janeiro, por um técnico do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas. Estava "sob um pinheiro-manso onde a espécie já nidificou anteriormente".

A LPN adianta que a águia "apresentava evidências compatíveis com um possível envenenamento", pelo que foi chamado o Serviço de Proteção da Natureza da GNR que recolheu o cadáver e fez buscas e recolha de provas no local.

Aguardam-se os resultados das análises periciais e da necrópsia.

O exemplar foi encontrado durante as buscas para localizar outra águia-imperial que está a ser monitorizada por GPS e que esteve alguns dias sem emitir.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambient...gal-encontrada-morta-no-alentejo-4976234.html


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2016 às 23:19)

Tenho familiares que caçam aí, com o fim do Regime livre a caça tornou-se um negócio selvagem, muito pouco fiscalizado, e como disse aqui e volto a repetir há controlo de predadores.

Sei que em Tavira andam a vender passarinhos capturados em esparrelas e pintassilgos para gaiola, tenho tentando descobrir quem são as pessoas mal descubra vou fazer queixa.

EDIT: se o Estado não tem dinheiro para fiscalizar aumente as licenças e com esse dinheiro pague a fiscalização.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

*Petróleo causa revolta no Algarve*

As empresas petrolíferas têm os contratos assinados, mas a polémica quanto à possibilidade de exploração de petróleo no Algarve continua e a população não pretende baixar os braços. Para mostrar que a luta é séria, sete entidades ligadas ao ambiente criaram a Plataforma Algarve Livre de Petróleo (PALP).

Além de várias manifestações de protesto realizadas o ano passado, em novembro foi entregue uma petição contra a falta de garantias de proteção ambiental, que se arrasta há décadas. “A prospeção e a pesquisa têm sido feitas sem qualquer tipo de avaliação ambiental, que seja do conhecimento público, e todo o processo tem sido conduzido de forma que não se nos afigura transparente, não nos tendo sido fornecidas as informações já requeridas em matéria ambiental”, sublinhou nesta altura a PALP, enumerando os vários problemas que se levantam, principalmente em torno dos possíveis impactos do projeto.

fonte: http://sol.pt/noticia/492949/Petroleo-causa-revolta-no-Algarve

*Contra a prospeção de petróleo no Algarve*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 16:07)

*QUATRO DETIDOS POR CAÇA ILEGAL E UM ARGUIDO POR ARMADILHA PARA ANIMAIS SELVAGENS
*
Nos últimos dias, a GNR interveio em Estremoz e na região da Guarda por causa de crimes contra a natureza. Quatro pessoas foram detidas e uma foi constituída arguida.

Na noite de 8 de Janeiro, na passada sexta-feira, quatro indivíduos foram abordados na Mata da Gatuna, em Veiros (Estremoz), quando apanhavam aves com armas de ar comprimido e lanternas.

Os militares do Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental de Estremoz, com o apoio de militares do Posto Territorial de Estremoz, detiveram os quatro indivíduos – com idades entre os 25 e os 65 anos – por caça ilegal de espécies protegidas e apreenderam 205 aves mortas, cinco armas de ar comprimido, oito caixas de munições e onze lanternas. Todo o material ficou à guarda do processo e as aves foram entregues a uma instituição de solidariedade

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/quat...arguido-por-armadilha-para-animais-selvagens/

E esta história continua, parece que em vez de perder força, e o contrário, ás vezes nem sei o que dizer sobre as pessoas que fazem estas coisas.
Talvez fazer-lhes os mesmo que eles fazem as aves, secalhar não era má ideia, como prender-lhes uma perna a uma dessas armadilhas.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2016 às 20:42)

O negócio das aves voltou em força e com outra capacidade destrutiva que não havia no passado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

*LINHAS ELÉCTRICAS ESTÃO A SER CORRIGIDAS PARA PROTEGER ÁGUIA-IMPERIAL
*
Para prevenir casos de electrocussão de águias-imperiais (_Aquila adalberti_) no Alentejo, a EDP Distribuição começou no mês passado a tarefa de corrigir 25 quilómetros de linhas eléctricas até 2017, no âmbito do projecto de conservação da espécie LIFE Imperial, anunciou nesta semana a LPN.

Neste momento está em curso a primeira fase desta iniciativa, numa extensão de mais de cinco quilómetros. O objectivo é “aumentar a eficácia e a durabilidade do isolamento” das linhas através de uma “nova metodologia que combina, pela primeira vez, dois tipos diferentes de cobertura flexível de proteção de condutores”, explicam os responsáveis da Liga para a Protecção da Natureza (LPN), em comunicado.

A medida surge no âmbito do Projeto LIFE Imperial (2014-2018), que pretende contribuir para o aumento da população da espécie em Portugal.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/linh...-ser-corrigidas-para-proteger-aguia-imperial/


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2016 às 22:52)

*Piorno-branco* _(Retama monosperma)






_
Está na altura de florescer o piorno algarvio, espécie nativa do litoral Sul, pouco usada em jardinagem no nosso país mas com um enorme potencial para a constituição de sebes e para embelezar jardins privados e públicos. 

*Piornal
*
Ecossistema único que foi comum até séculos recentes no litoral entre Faro e a foz do Guadalquivir. O piornal colonizava essencialmente as dunas terciárias e os solos arenosos ou as zonas de transição entre areias e campinas. Havia extensos piornais onde estão agora os pinhas entre Huelva e a Doñana, em todo o litoral entre a foz do Guadiana e a foz do Odiel, onde está agora a mata de Monte Gordo, entre a Praia Verde e Cacela Velha, e junto à Ria Formosa em toda a sua extensão. 

Já em décadas recentes o melhor piornal do país encontrava-se entre a Praia Verde e Cacela Velha, mas foi parcialmente destruído pela urbanização dos sítios da Alagoa e do Alto, e da Manta Rota. O melhor piornal encontra-se agora a oeste da Manta Rota, e está em risco de desaparecer. A abertura criminosa de uma barra artificial em frente a Cacela Velha motivou a destruição da Península de Cacela e o mar avançou vários metros. A água salgada ao entrar em contacto com as raízes da planta mata-as. Parte do piornal já morreu. A outra parte está em risco devido também ao excessivo pisoteio. 

O piornal é o habitat por excelência do *camaleão*. No passado também albergava abundantes populações de coelhos. Sob as suas abas nidificam inúmeras espécies de aves comuns no litoral português e na Ria Formosa. Bem isso era no passado, pois devido à invasão de turistas e à moda das caminhadas as aves não têm sossego para nidificar.

Existe outro excelente piornal perto do porto do rio Piedras, em Lepe, numa área de reserva natural.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2016 às 13:01)

Veados na serra da Lousã

http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/6794319/


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2016 às 16:07)

Vão avançar dois PINs junto a áreas protegidas no Algarve. Um perto da Fonte Benémola, chama-se quinta da Ombria, o outro é o Vale de Freixo, ao lado da Rocha da Pena, a 100 metros de uma gruta. Depois do litoral o assalto chega agora ao barrocal. Há semanas numa viagem ouvi um turista que vem para o Algarve há 25 anos queixar-se da paisagem estar destruída com excesso de construção. Seria interessante saber quem vai financiar estes PINs. Dizem que vão construir mais de 350 moradias num dos projectos. O PIN junto ao Guadiana, a norte da ponte, no concelho de Castro Marim, está abandonado há largos anos, com as moradias de «luxo» inacabadas. Diz-se que está ali dinheiro da CGD. O PIN junto à Praia Verde nunca avançou mas a elevação arenítica perdeu os pinheiros e tem uma cratera enorme, parece que caiu ali um meteorito. No Monte Rei em Cacela fizeram as casas mas nunca vi as janelas abertas, nunca as vi habitadas, e lá estão fechadas há mais de dez anos. Na Quinta da Oliveiras em Tavira iam fazer centenas de casas mas o construtor faliu, agora está tudo abandonado. Ao lado da Lagoa dos Salgados está um destes mega projectos falido. Portanto pergunto, quem vai comprar as casas? Os portugueses? Quem vai financiar este projecto? É a banca portuguesa? Por que não se respeita a Rede Natura 2000? Por que motivo a lei não é igual para todos? Que democracia é esta? Como diz o povo, Portugal dá o cu por três tostões cagados. Desculpem a linguagem mas a revolta é grande.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

frederico disse:


> Vão avançar dois PINs junto a áreas protegidas no Algarve. Um perto da Fonte Benémola, chama-se quinta da Ombria, o outro é o Vale de Freixo, ao lado da Rocha da Pena, a 100 metros de uma gruta. Depois do litoral o assalto chega agora ao barrocal. Há semanas numa viagem ouvi um turista que vem para o Algarve há 25 anos queixar-se da paisagem estar destruída com excesso de construção. Seria interessante saber quem vai financiar estes PINs. Dizem que vão construir mais de 350 moradias num dos projectos. O PIN junto ao Guadiana, a norte da ponte, no concelho de Castro Marim, está abandonado há largos anos, com as moradias de «luxo» inacabadas. Diz-se que está ali dinheiro da CGD. O PIN junto à Praia Verde nunca avançou mas a elevação arenítica perdeu os pinheiros e tem uma cratera enorme, parece que caiu ali um meteorito. No Monte Rei em Cacela fizeram as casas mas nunca vi as janelas abertas, nunca as vi habitadas, e lá estão fechadas há mais de dez anos. Na Quinta da Oliveiras em Tavira iam fazer centenas de casas mas o construtor faliu, agora está tudo abandonado. Ao lado da Lagoa dos Salgados está um destes mega projectos falido. Portanto pergunto, quem vai comprar as casas? Os portugueses? Quem vai financiar este projecto? É a banca portuguesa? Por que não se respeita a Rede Natura 2000? Por que motivo a lei não é igual para todos? Que democracia é esta? Como diz o povo, Portugal dá o cu por três tostões cagados. Desculpem a linguagem mas a revolta é grande.



Concordo contigo, porque razão hão-de construir mais casas no nosso país quando existe centenas de casas por habitar, e depois dizem que o nosso país está pobre e falido.
Isto já para não de tantas casas que podiam ser recuperadas, e ter novamente vida.
Eu acho que seria mais importante gastar dinheiro em alcatroar estradas, que ainda são do tempo do Salazar, e assim ajuda a "segurar" mais os habitantes principalmente nestas aldeias mais pequenas do interior, e que por vezes são esquecidas, e perdidas no tempo, também com a ajuda dos nossos governantes, e presidentes de camaras municipais.
Pois o mesmo se passa pelo que sei de uma auto-estrada situada no alentejo, em que fizeram as terraplanagens e destruiram tudo, e ainda deixaram os pilares a manchar a paisagem, acho que o nosso país, que é tão pequeno em relação a outros tem estradas a mais, e até tem estradas até ao cume das nossas montanhas.


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Estás a falar da auto-estrada Beja-Sines? Pois eu conheço muito bem a estrada que vai de Grândola por Ferreiras até Beja. Pouquíssimo tráfego todo o ano, e «a direito». Facilmente pode ser adaptada a IP, basta desviar o traçado em alguns pontos de centro de menos de meia dúzia de povoações que a nacional atravessa. Sinceramente nem seria necessário isso. O tráfego não justifica. Jamais aquilo terá tráfego para justificar a construção da auto-estrada. É outro elefante branco como o aeroporto. 

A construção no Algarve quer voltar em força com estes PINs e mais projectos MAS os do passado estão falidos ou em dificuldades. Na Andaluzia há muito, muito menos construção que no Algarve e já pararam há muitos anos, não se vê construção nenhuma e nota-se que a aposta forte deles é na agricultura e em algumas indústrias. As autarquias aplaudem pois mais construção representa mais licenciamentos e IMIs que servem para fazer festas e organizar excursões e assim comprar votos que garantam o tacho.


----------



## lreis (17 Jan 2016 às 23:16)

Após num passado recente ter falhado diversas ocasiões para observar grous (a última das quais foi a participação nas actividades de contagem de grous em Navalmoral, estremadura espanhola), desloquei-me ontem à zona de Évora (perto de São da Braz do Regedouro) para finalmente observar estas aves. Embora um pouco expectante, fui muito bem sucedido já que assisti ao final do dia (cerca das 5.30, 6 horas da tarde) à "aterragem" para dormida de vários bandos destas belas aves. Um dos bandos deixou-me bastante surpreendido porque me pareceu de dimensão acima do que estava à espera (estimo que fosse um bando entre 80 e 100 aves, o que para pássaros desta dimensão, é algo que não passa despercebido, até pelo conjunto do "piar", muito sonoro, das aves). Queria discutir com vocês alguns aspetos:

1) Quando há uns meses me disseram que na zona de Évora (+/- a menos de 30 km, a poente da cidade) era possível ver estas aves, fiquei um pouco surpreso porque tinha a ideia que o "estágio de Inverno" das mesmas se fazia, grosso modo, ao longo dos concelhos fronteiriços, entre o Alto Alentejo e o Baixo Alentejo, com a presença também na região de Castro Verde e arredores. Neste momento, confirmo que pelos vistos a zona está mais alargada, aproximando-se da costa. Tem ideia qual é a região onde em Portugal se pode ir vendo o grou em Portugal?

2) Existe alguma estimativa de quantas passam o Inverno em Portugal? Há uns tempos atrás tinham-me falado em cerca de 2000, não tendo capacidade para formular qualquer juízo sobre este número. Ontem dizem-.me que só naquela zona de Évora serão várias centenas, o que me surpreendeu novamente.
Em Espanha, a quantidade de grous invernantes é muito grande (só na zona de Navalmoral, há duas semanas, numa das contagens, obteve-se o número superior a 1500).

3) Os 3 bandos que vi aproximarem-se da zona de dormida vinham a voar, grosso modo, de poente. Ou seja, dava ideia que os grous tinham passado o dia em áreas que se situavam ainda mais a ocidente (Montemor-o-Novo, etc). Isto faz sentido?


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

Grifos (Gyps fulvus) no Parque Natural do Douro Internacional:


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2016 às 02:08)

lreis disse:


> Após num passado recente ter falhado diversas ocasiões para observar grous (a última das quais foi a participação nas actividades de contagem de grous em Navalmoral, estremadura espanhola), desloquei-me ontem à zona de Évora (perto de São da Braz do Regedouro) para finalmente observar estas aves. Embora um pouco expectante, fui muito bem sucedido já que assisti ao final do dia (cerca das 5.30, 6 horas da tarde) à "aterragem" para dormida de vários bandos destas belas aves. Um dos bandos deixou-me bastante surpreendido porque me pareceu de dimensão acima do que estava à espera (estimo que fosse um bando entre 80 e 100 aves, o que para pássaros desta dimensão, é algo que não passa despercebido, até pelo conjunto do "piar", muito sonoro, das aves). Queria discutir com vocês alguns aspetos:
> 
> 1) Quando há uns meses me disseram que na zona de Évora (+/- a menos de 30 km, a poente da cidade) era possível ver estas aves, fiquei um pouco surpreso porque tinha a ideia que o "estágio de Inverno" das mesmas se fazia, grosso modo, ao longo dos concelhos fronteiriços, entre o Alto Alentejo e o Baixo Alentejo, com a presença também na região de Castro Verde e arredores. Neste momento, confirmo que pelos vistos a zona está mais alargada, aproximando-se da costa. Tem ideia qual é a região onde em Portugal se pode ir vendo o grou em Portugal?
> 
> ...




http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/rn2000/resource/rn-plan-set/aves/grus 

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/grugru.html


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2016 às 05:02)

*Agora é época dos bichos no Sul começaram a fazer ninhos e a acasalar. *Mas ao fim-de-semana há batidas e caçadas até à Primavera. Na Idade Média era «proibido» matar fêmeas grávidas e crias, dizia-se que era pecado. *Nas privadas de caça até se caça à perdiz com largadas de perdizes de viveiro... o que é óptimo para difundir para os ecossistemas doenças respiratórias*. Não sou contra a caça mas é hora da lei mudar.

1) O exame para a carta de caçador deve se mais exigente com mais conteúdos sobre biologia e ecologia;

2) O valor das licenças deve aumentar e esse dinheiro deve ir para acções de conservação das espécies cinegéticas;

3)* A caça à Quinta-feira deve ser imediatamente proibida*;

4) A caça a qualquer espécie deve ser proibida depois do final de Dezembro;

5) As reservas de caça devem ser responsabilizadas pela morte de espécies protegidas quando ocorra por abate dentro da área da reserva e por veneno quando o veneno é colocado dentro da área da reserva e num dado perímetro em torno dos limites da reserva, com multas pesadas e encerramento por reincidência;

6) Deve aumentar a fiscalização com mais meios humanos e materiais, não só para prevenir a colocação de venenos e a caça furtiva, mas também para ajudar a combater os roubos de cortiça, madeira e castanhas e outros problemas de insegurança que o interior enfrenta.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

*Overfishing causing global catches to fall three times faster than estimated*

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...hes-to-fall-three-times-faster-than-estimated

*La humanidad pesca 32 millones de toneladas de peces a escondidas*

http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/01/19/ciencia/1453208648_585111.html


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

frederico disse:


> *Agora é época dos bichos no Sul começaram a fazer ninhos e a acasalar. *Mas ao fim-de-semana há batidas e caçadas até à Primavera. Na Idade Média era «proibido» matar fêmeas grávidas e crias, dizia-se que era pecado. *Nas privadas de caça até se caça à perdiz com largadas de perdizes de viveiro... o que é óptimo para difundir para os ecossistemas doenças respiratórias*. Não sou contra a caça mas é hora da lei mudar.
> 
> 1) O exame para a carta de caçador deve se mais exigente com mais conteúdos sobre biologia e ecologia;
> 
> ...



Não devia haver montarias até Fevereiro como acontece atualmente, apenas devia ser permitida caça seletiva de aproximação ou espera nesta altura.
As aves utilizadas em largadas têm que ter origem em produtores que são obrigados por lei a manter as aves saudáveis. Nenhuma reserva (como deve ser) quer largar aves doentes, que podem por em risco as aves residentes, além disso mesmo que as aves estejam doentes não sobrevivem aos dias seguintes a terem sido largadas devido à predação por raposas etc. (são aves criadas em cativeiro não estão acostumadas a enfrentar predadores).

Em relação à lei:

1) O exame de caça está mais completo em relação à ecologia das espécies cinegéticas e não cinegéticas do que era antes, mas sim podia haver mais conteúdo programático sobre esses temas.

2) As licenças já são bem caras, não acho que seja necessário aumento, mas concordo que o dinheiro das licenças devia ir integralmente para medidas de conservação e investigação sobre as espécies (o que penso que não acontece).

3) Não vejo que seja um problema a caça às quintas-feiras, talvez devesse haver um maior controlo por parte das autoridades em relação ao cumprimento dos limites diários de abate, e talvez devessem mesmo ser reduzidos em alguns casos.

4) Isso não faz sentido nenhum, as espécies têm hábitos diferentes, e se proíbes a caça em Dezembro, não há quase oportunidade de se caçar a algumas espécies invernantes como pombos ou tordos que por vezes só aparecem em grande numero Janeiro.

5) Penso que isso já acontece, a acho que agora se se provar que um exemplar de espécie protegida morreu por culpa da direção de uma reserva esta pode perder o direito à conceção da caça nessa reserva.

6) Concordo absolutamente.

Outro ponto, penso que a caça à rola-comum devia ser proibida, pelo menos durante uns anos para se tentar compreender as causas que têm levado ao declínio muito acentuado da espécie.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

*Capoulas Santos ultima revogação da liberalização dos eucaliptos*

No Parlamento, ministro da Agricultura anunciou ter diploma pronto no prazo de três semanas. Reforço de 200 milhões para o sector foi “acordo político” entre Cristas, Albuquerque e Passos Coelho, explicou o CDS.

Luís Capoulas Santos, ministro da Agricultura, Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural, reiterou esta terça-feira o compromisso que o Partido Socialista acordou antes da tomada de posse, com os Verdes, de voltar atrás na chamada liberalização de plantação de eucaliptos e Portugal.

Foi assumido o "acordo de compromisso, com os Verdes" que "revogaríamos a legislação que liberalizou o eucalipto" e esta está "praticamente concluída", afirmou Luís Capoulas Santos esta terça-feira, 19 de Janeiro. O ministro da Agricultura adiantou aos deputados da Comissão da Agricultura da Assembleia da República, onde esteve por requerimento do BE e dos CDS para falar da crise nos mercados da suinicultura e do leite e da reformulação do PDR – Plano de Desenvolvimento Rural (2014-2020).

"Dentro de duas a três semanas teremos o diploma concluído", adiantou o governante sobre a legislação que irá alterar a prioridade à plantação de espécies de maior rentabilidade. No caso do eucalipto, "é parar a legislação que permitia a plantação indiscriminada", afirmou o ministro da Agricultura, adiantando que o Executivo "já falou com a indústria" da pasta e do papel para "na mesma área produzir muito mais eucalipto", satisfazendo a premissa de pré-acordada com os Verdes de "confinar o espaço" da plantação de espécies com alta rentabilidade.

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...evogacao_da_liberalizacao_dos_eucaliptos.html


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2016 às 05:52)

O eucalipto para ser rentável precisa de estar em áreas grandes. Ora no Norte é comum ver terrenos minúsculos com eucaliptos. O país poderia ter uma área muito menor de eucalipto e mais produtividade com uma regulamentação mais apertada. Estima-se que apenas cerca de um terço da actual área eucaliptizada seja produtiva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

*Peixe-gato gigante ameaça espécies no Tejo*

Foi pescado no Tejo, entre Santarém e o Cartaxo, um exemplar de uma fêmea de siluro-europeu, uma espécie de peixe-gato carnívoro e que ameaça outras espécies de peixes e de pequenas aves. Esta espécie, originária da Europa central, pode atingir cinco metros de comprimento e 300 quilos de peso, e é conhecido também como a orca de água doce. 







http://www.oribatejo.pt/2016/01/21/peixe-gato-gigante-ameaca-especies-no-tejo/


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Já se fez algum estudo de impacte ambiental relativamente ao siluro?.

Eu realmente sou um bocado céptico em relação a essas conclusões apressadas. Decerto terá alguma influência, mas... Penso que será quase impossível e demasiadamente dispendioso, quererem livrar-se dele  no Tejo.

Pior mesmo, é o que faz este animal:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

belem disse:


> Já se fez algum estudo de impacte ambiental relativamente ao siluro?.
> 
> Eu realmente sou um bocado céptico em relação a essas conclusões apressadas. Decerto terá alguma influência, mas... Penso que será quase impossível e demasiadamente dispendioso, quererem livrar-se dele  no Tejo.
> 
> Pior mesmo, é o que faz este animal:



Pois é esse paredão que foi construido ou reconstruído como a empresa responsável pela central electrica lhe chama a este mamarracho, o que é certo é que tem gerado muita revolta e indignação, e também não é para menos.
Depois de terem sido obrigados pela APA a abrir um rombo no paredão para deixar passar peixes e pequena embarcações de pesca, ficou tudo em "águas de bacalhau", porque a empresa diz que assim o mesmo não serve para as suas necessidades, que é o arrefecimento das turbinas da central.
Vamos ver como é será que vai acabar mais uma história de um atentado para com o Rio Tejo, que tanto tem sofrido com atentados, ambientais. 
No mesmo local onde está agora este mamarracho já tinha sido colocada uma pequena barreira em pedras na década de 80, para o mesmo efeito, mas nada tem a ver para o que que está agora construído. 
Até parece que a empresa gestora da central do Pego comprou o Tejo.


*Em 2050, os oceanos poderão ter mais plástico do que peixe*
É uma previsão preocupante. Em 2050, a quantidade de lixo nos oceanos poderá superar a quantidade de peixes, assegura um relatório produzido pela Fundação EllenMacArthur e divulgado pelo Fórum Económico Mundial nesta terça-feira.

Por ano, oito milhões de toneladas de plástico vão parar aos oceanos — é como se, a cada minuto, um camião do lixo deitasse toda a sua carga no oceano, explica o relatório. No entanto, a tendência é para piorar: em 2030, esse número terá crescido para o equivalente a dois camiões do lixo por minuto, e quatro em 2050.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...ceanos-poderao-ter-mais-plastico-do-que-peixe

Mais uma triste notícia, e será que depois em vez de comermos peixe, também passamos a comer lixo, ou simplesmente optamos pelos peixes de aquacultura, onde lhes dão hormonas para crescerem mais depressa.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

O jornal recente da Quercus tem um artigo interessante sobre o saramugo. Actualmente a espécie está restrita a uma área ínfima. Se houvesse alguma intervenção básica penso que se poderia recuperar o saramugo. Como? Recuperando os pegos. Isto é barato e pode ser feito pelas autarquias em colaboração com o ICN.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2016 às 22:40)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/doenca_mortal_atinge_gaivotas.html


----------



## Garcia (23 Jan 2016 às 15:36)

Boas. .
Alguém me consegue identificar este bicharoco?  
Achei estranho pois se já vi alguma vez este bicho por aqui, não me lembro. . Só Hoje já vi 5 só aqui no meu pátio. .
Conseguem voar embora pelo seu tamanho, seja um voar lento. .
















Obrigado. .


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

Garcia disse:


> Boas. .
> Alguém me consegue identificar este bicharoco?
> Achei estranho pois se já vi alguma vez este bicho por aqui, não me lembro. . Só Hoje já vi 5 só aqui no meu pátio. .
> Conseguem voar embora pelo seu tamanho, seja um voar lento. .
> ...



Esse "bicharoco" é o escaravelho das palmeiras, que em pouco tempo consegue devorar uma palmeira, como tem acontecido um pouco por todo o país, inclusive palmeiras centenárias, e o seu tratamento é dispendioso.


----------



## Garcia (23 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

Não sabia que era este o responsável pela aniquilação das palmeiras. . Estranho ver logo vários num só dia. .

Obrigado Pedro. .


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

Garcia disse:


> Boas. .
> Alguém me consegue identificar este bicharoco?
> Achei estranho pois se já vi alguma vez este bicho por aqui, não me lembro. . Só Hoje já vi 5 só aqui no meu pátio. .
> Conseguem voar embora pelo seu tamanho, seja um voar lento. .
> ...


podes pôr-lhe o pé em cima ninguém se chateia


----------



## lreis (23 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

camrov8 disse:


> podes pôr-lhe o pé em cima ninguém se chateia


 O pé sim, a mão não porque dizem que o bicho tem efeitos alérgicos fortes, just in case...


----------



## Garcia (23 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

como são lentos a voar, ataquei-os à mangueirada visto que estava a lavar o canil dos cães... mas também porque insistiam em vir em minha direcção.. não creio que para "ataque", mas talvez por estar com uma camisola vermelha, sei lá.. ás vezes penso que essas cores mais vivas possam ter alguma influência para atrair certos "aviadores"..


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

*GNR salva mocho em Torres Novas*

Militares do Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental (NPA) do Destacamento Territorial de Santarém recuperaram um mocho galego, ave de rapina (Athene noctua), que se encontrava debilitada na via pública, este domingo, 24 de janeiro, pelas 12h30, na localidade de *Liteiros – Torres Novas. *A ave foi entregue no ICNF do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros (PNSAC)






O mocho é uma ave nocturna, e como tal por vezes é costume aparecerem mortos nas bermas das estradas, porque ficam encadeadas pelas luzes dos automóveis.
http://www.oribatejo.pt/2016/01/25/gnr-salva-mocho-em-torres-novas/

*Venda de pesticidas com novas regras a partir de 31 de Maio
*

Mais uma vez é preciso muita fiscalização nesta área, porque para variar existe muita gente que quer vender os produtos, mesmo a quem não tem o cartão de aplicador, porque só lhes interessa o lucro.
E os velhotes lá continuam teimosos que não querem gastar dinheiro na formação, porque só tem um quintal, é simples não usem esses produtos, e ainda queriam que as formações fossem financiadas, devem pensar que o governo está rico, e pra mais eles deviam ser os primeiros a incentivar a luta biológica. Mas pronto o dinheiro fala sempre mais alto, e assim vai dando para lhes encher os bolsos.


----------



## 1337 (26 Jan 2016 às 03:02)

lreis disse:


> O pé sim, a mão não porque dizem que o bicho tem efeitos alérgicos fortes, just in case...


Já vi vários documentários a pegarem nele com a mão, onde ouvis-te falar isso? Outra dúvida que tenho é se ele pode picar alguém? De qualquer forma sempre que alguém os vir é esmaga-lo na hora. Com as temperaturas acima dos 20ºC eles começam a voar para outras palmeiras.


----------



## lreis (6 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> Já vi vários documentários a pegarem nele com a mão, onde ouvis-te falar isso? Outra dúvida que tenho é se ele pode picar alguém? De qualquer forma sempre que alguém os vir é esmaga-lo na hora. Com as temperaturas acima dos 20ºC eles começam a voar para outras palmeiras.



Estou a falar somente com base em comentários de terceiros. Não tenho ainda comprovação da informação. Essa referência a imagens de documentários pode então ser importante para desmistificar ideias feitas ou pré. Mas até lá o seguro morreu de velho...
Relativamente a picar também não sei, mas o bicho tem uma "armadura bocal" interessante. Será que uma eventual picada é que pode ter efeitos alérgicos? Sim, é esmaga-los e destruir as palmeiras onde eles estão a residentes


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

ele não deve picar pois regra geral o escaravelho adulto não se alimenta nesse estagio anda a procura de cachopa para fazer meninos que vão dar cabo das palmeiras


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

Deixo aqui uma bela foto, que admiro muito desde criança, trata-se de uma bela e antiga oliveira.
Decidi tirar agora as fotos para recordação, porque não sei se ela irá lá estar muitos mais anos para contar a sua história.
Ela já á alguns anos que deixou de dar azeitona, na 2ª foto dá para ver bem a altura do seu tronco, até á sua pequena copa.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Bem, hoje assisti algo de curioso, uma ave de rapina em perseguição de uma perdiz, não sei como acabou, mas foi espectacular ver a ave de rapina a controlar e segundos depois voou a pique em direcção ao solo.
Isto passou-se junto à estrada do cabo da Roca, na encosta sul da serra de Sintra.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

1337 disse:


> Já vi vários documentários a pegarem nele com a mão, onde ouvis-te falar isso? Outra dúvida que tenho é se ele pode picar alguém? De qualquer forma sempre que alguém os vir é esmaga-lo na hora. Com as temperaturas acima dos 20ºC eles começam a voar para outras palmeiras.



Eu próprio já peguei em exemplares com a mão e não tive qualquer reação alérgica. Também duvido que possa picar, o seu parelho bucal não me parece apto para picar a nossa pela e não tem ferrão, portanto penso que não é perigoso para os humanos, já as palmeiras não podem dizer o mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

Querem matar o Tejo, ou que?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2016 às 10:18)

*UMA LONTRA NO TEJO*


Uma lontra europeia (_lutra lutra_), espécie protegida e inserida na Lista dos Mamíferos Raros e Ameaçados do Conselho da Europa, foi avistada no rio Tejo, junto ao açude de Abrantes, no final de janeiro. As imagens foram captadas pela Associação SOS Tejo.

As lontras são animais muito difíceis de observar no seu habitat natural. Este exemplar é provavelmente um macho, animal solitário que acasala nesta altura, entre o final do Inverno e o início da Primavera. A marcação de pedras proeminentes no rio, com os seus odores e dejetos, é um comportamento usual às primeiras horas da manhã.

http://www.mediotejo.net/uma-lontra-no-tejo/

É uma pena que a lontra seja mais um animal que irá sofrer com a "calda" de poluição, em que está transformado o nosso Rio Tejo, se nada for feito contra isto, creio que já não haverá volta a dar tão depressa.


*O Ministério do Ambiente poderá suspender a atividade de uma empresa de Vila Velha de Ródão, por causa da poluição no Tejo.*

Autarcas e ambientalistas dizem que é o primeiro passo para limpar um rio que já chega poluído a Portugal.

A empresa de processamento de bagaço e produção de energia poderá ter de suspender atividade.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/pol...ento-de-empresa-de-producao-de-bagaco_v894372


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Palavras para quê?!... 

*CAÇA NA RESERVA NATURAL DA SERRA DA MALCATA *
*VOLTA A SER POSSÍVEL 23 ANOS DEPOIS*

Vinte e três anos depois, a caça na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata volta a ser possível, depois da Portaria n.º 19/2016, datada de 8 de Fevereiro, ter revogado a Portaria n.º 874/93, de 14 de Agosto, que proibia a caça na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata.

A Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata (RNSM) foi criada pelo Decreto -Lei n.º 294/81, de 16 de Outubro e correspondeu ao reconhecimento da “existência no seu território de valores botânicos e faunísticos de incontestável interesse” que tornam esta Reserva Natural num ecossistema privilegiado e especialmente importante a defender. Na origem da criação da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata esteve o objectivo principal de proteger o lince-ibérico, espécie que já nos anos 80 se encontrava em elevado risco de extinção e hoje possui um plano com vista à sua reintrodução em Portugal.

Na área da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata era aplicável a Portaria n.º 874/93, que, com o objectivo de garantir a salvaguarda do património natural presente, definiu um regime cinegético específico para aquela Reserva Natural, interditando o exercício da caça, sem prejuízo de, em casos especiais devidamente fundamentados, contemplar a autorização de acções de correcção visando o controlo populacional de determinadas espécies. Passados 23 anos desde a publicação daquela portaria o actual governo vem, com a sua revogação, permitir a caça na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata. Uma opção criticada pela Quercus.

*“[Esta decisão] pode colocar em causa a recuperação de várias espécies presa que se encontram a recuperar na zona, como o corço, o veado ou o coelho. E [outras] espécies em perigo como o lince, o lobo ou o abutre-preto*”, explicou a ONGA (organização não-governamental de ambiente).

De acordo com a Quercus, esta decisão do Governo “carece de qualquer fundamentação científica”, não se conhecendo até à data “nenhum estudo sobre as populações de espécies que possam vir a ser exploradas cinegeticamente”.

Por outro lado, continua a ONGA; a Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata, à semelhança de muitas outras áreas protegidas, encontra-se com “graves lacunas de funcionamento devido a falta de recursos humanos e financeiros, o que se reflecte nas acções de vigilância e fiscalização realizadas”.

“A Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata já enfrenta graves problemas de caça furtiva, pelo que a opção de agora permitir a caça nesta área protegida só vai agravar os problemas de fiscalização na reserva”, explica a associação.

Esta opção também representa um aumento do risco para o Plano Nacional de Reintrodução do Lince Ibérico, através do qual estão a ser investidos de milhões de euros e que prevê que venham a ser libertados linces nesta Área Protegida.

“A Quercus não está contra a actividade cinegética, mas esta apresenta também riscos, como qualquer outra actividade, e neste caso não existe qualquer necessidade ou fundamentação científica que justifique permitir a caça numa reserva natural, sobrepondo os interesses da caça aos da conservação da biodiversidade. O abate a tiro é uma das principais causas de morte não natural do lince ibérico e do lobo-ibérico”, continua.

Nova ameça para o lince-ibérico?

O lince-ibérico (_lynx pardinus_) possui em Portugal – e a nível mundial – o estatuto de ameaça de “criticamente em perigo”. Relativamente ao seu estatuto legal de protecção, é considerado uma espécie prioritária de interesse comunitário pela directiva Habitats, transposta para o direito interno pelo Decreto-Lei n.º 140/99, de 24 de Abril, com a redacção dada pelo Decreto-Lei n.49/2005, de 24 de Fevereiro, que exige a designação de Sítios a integrar a Rede Natura 2000 com vista à conservação desta espécie, bem como a sua protecção rigorosa em toda a área de distribuição.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/02/...-malcata-volta-a-ser-possivel-23-anos-depois/


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Thomar disse:


> Palavras para quê?!...
> 
> *CAÇA NA RESERVA NATURAL DA SERRA DA MALCATA *
> *VOLTA A SER POSSÍVEL 23 ANOS DEPOIS*
> ...



Faço das tuas palavras as minhas, quer dizer dão um passo em frente na reprodução/aumento das libertações do lince ibérico em meio natural, e depois dão um passo atrás, como voltar a caçarem na reserva da Malcata, aliás eu acho que a caça já não faz sentido em pleno século XXI, e muito menos sentido faz caçarem em reservas e locais protegidos, isto já para não falar na poluição causada pelo chumbo e pelos cartuxo que ficam pelo chão e dentro das linhas de água, como acontece aqui na Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.
Eu conheço o caso de alguns caçadores, que dizem que não tem nada como ocupar o tempo livre, e em vez de verem televisão ou lerem um livro, não vão caçar, aliás em dias de caça, uma pessoa até tem medo de ir á horta ou visitar os seus terrenos, porque por vezes até penso que estou na guerra do Iraque.
Antigamente usavam a caça para alimentação da família e agora já não, por isso acho que a caça já faz sentido, a não ser em casos extremos de grande densidade de animais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

*Governo autoriza abate de mais de 14 mil árvores no Tua para obras da barragem*

O Governo autorizou o abate de mais de 14 mil árvores na zona do Tua para a segunda fase da construção da barragem nesta zona de Trás-os-Montes, invocando a utilidade pública da obra e impondo condicionantes.
O despacho conjunto dos secretários de Estado da Energia e das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Regional do publicado hoje em Diário da República e aprova, para a execução da segunda fase da obra do Aproveitamento Hidroelétrico de Foz Tua o abate de 1.484 sobreiros adultos e 643 jovens e 9.922 azinheiras adultas e 2026 jovens.

O despacho declara a "utilidade pública, com caráter de urgência, da expropriação das percelas de terreno necessárias à implementação da obra" e contempla o abate em 111 hectares de povoamentos e pequenos núcleos daquelas espécies, sendo que a autorização é condicionada.
A empresa concessionária da barragem, a EDP, fica obrigada ao cumprimento de medidas compensatórias como a arborização com novos sobreiros e azinheiras de 146 hectares.

A elétrica nacional deverá, de acordo ainda com as condições, comprometer-se a "estabelecer, para o efeito, contrato de comodato ou de natureza jurídica equivalente" com os afetados "existindo a concordância dos representantes dos compartes eleitos e em funções nas áreas dos perímetros florestais".

O Governo justifica a autorização do abate de árvores, que já aconteceu também me fases anteriores da obra com o facto da localização da barragem ter sido a escolhida em sede de Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental e ter merecido Declaração de Impacte Ambiental Favorável Condicionada.

A barragem de Foz Tua começou a ser executada há cinco anos, em 2011, encontra-se em fase de conclusão entre os concelhos de Carrazeda de Ansiães (Bragança) e Alijó (Vila Real) e faz parte do Programa Nacional de Barragens de Elevado Potencial Hidroelétrico.
A empresa perspetiva que a albufeira comece a encher durante este ano de 2016.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economia...arvores-no-tua-para-obras-da-barragem_n895334

Aqui está mais um exemplo de um atentado ambiental, ainda não sei como fico estupefacto com notícias deste tipo, aliás ficava mais admirado ainda, era se o estado plantasse árvores autóctones no seus terrenos, o então oferecesse essas mesmas árvores a particulares que estivessem interessados em repovoar os seus terrenos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Governo autoriza abate de mais de 14 mil árvores no Tua para obras da barragem*
> 
> O Governo autorizou o abate de mais de 14 mil árvores na zona do Tua para a segunda fase da construção da barragem nesta zona de Trás-os-Montes, invocando a utilidade pública da obra e impondo condicionantes.
> O despacho conjunto dos secretários de Estado da Energia e das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Regional do publicado hoje em Diário da República e aprova, para a execução da segunda fase da obra do Aproveitamento Hidroelétrico de Foz Tua o abate de 1.484 sobreiros adultos e 643 jovens e 9.922 azinheiras adultas e 2026 jovens.
> ...



O atentado ambiental não é o corte dos sobreiros e azinheiras, mas sim a construção da própria barragem, esse sim um grande crime ambiental (mais um). 
Depois da barragem feita as árvores ficariam submersas, mais vale cortarem-nas já, sempre se diminui o risco de eutrofização da futura albufeira e diminui o risco de acidentes com embarcações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

Esta são algumas fotos partilhadas pelos membros do grupo no facebook: Aves de Portugal Continental


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 11:47)




----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

Venho dar a conhecer um projecto de conservação da natureza e neste caso em especial do Carvalho (Quercus Faginea), onde um amigo meu participa.
Para quem gosta de natureza e tem possibilidades de contribuir com algum €, a associação Montis em parceria com o projecto bicicleta voadora,

"_Criou uma t-shirt inspirada no carvalho português (Quercus faginea) e quer apostar na sua divulgação. 
Esta Eco T-shirt Voadora será lançada no dia 20 de Fevereiro (próximo sábado), pode ser adquirida por 11 euros, 
revertendo 3 euros para a Montis por cada t-shirt vendida. 
Este evento decorre entre as 15h e as 19h na loja das bicicletas RCICLA/GRÉMIO CAFÉ na Av. 24 de Julho, 86B, em Lisboa."_


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

*Dez mil árvores para tornar o Porto num grande jardim*

"Se tem um jardim, temos uma árvore para si": a ideia passa tão-somente por, nos próximos cinco anos, mais de dez mil novas árvores e arbustos nativos estarem instaladas nos jardins, quintais e terrenos privados da cidade, convivendo com as árvores notáveis e antigas que já existem.

As árvores e arbustos nativos a ser oferecidos aos munícipes do Porto estão a ser produzidas no Viveiro Municipal, no âmbito do FUTURO - projeto das 100.000 árvores na Área Metropolitana do Porto. Em 2016, a meta é produzir 40.000 plantas autóctones e a sementeira desta nova geração de plantas para a cidade está já em curso.

"Vamos colocar gratuitamente à disposição de cada privado com jardim até dez exemplares de árvores ou arbustos autóctones, à escolha. O nosso objetivo é que, nos próximos cinco anos, haja uma distribuição de 10 mil árvores. Estamos convencidos de que vamos ter exemplares para satisfazer toda a gente", sublinhou o vereador do Ambiente, Filipe Araújo, durante a apresentação do projeto "Se tem um jardim, temos uma árvore para si". Revelou também que a Câmara pretende criar "roteiros de árvores no Porto", a ser feitos através de "cinco visitas temáticas".

As candidaturas para receber árvores estão abertas até 20 de março. Estão disponíveis 11 espécies, entre as quais o medronheiro, o sobreiro, o lódão, o pilriteiro, o teixo e o cipreste.


Fonte: http://www.porto.pt/noticias/dez-mil-arvores-para-tornar-o-porto-num-grande-jardim

No meu ponto de vista, acho todas as Câmaras Municipais podiam seguir este exemplo, muitas pessoas não sabem o gosto que dá plantar uma árvore e ir observando-a durante o seu crescimento durante a nossa vida, muitas delas só sabem pegar no motoserra e cortar o que outras pessoas já plantaram com tanto carinho.


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Governo autoriza abate de mais de 14 mil árvores no Tua para obras da barragem*
> 
> O Governo autorizou o abate de mais de 14 mil árvores na zona do Tua para a segunda fase da construção da barragem nesta zona de Trás-os-Montes, invocando a utilidade pública da obra e impondo condicionantes.
> O despacho conjunto dos secretários de Estado da Energia e das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Regional do publicado hoje em Diário da República e aprova, para a execução da segunda fase da obra do Aproveitamento Hidroelétrico de Foz Tua o abate de 1.484 sobreiros adultos e 643 jovens e 9.922 azinheiras adultas e 2026 jovens.
> ...




A construção dessa barragem é um verdadeiro escândalo e promovida pelo próprio Estado. 
É um atentado a todos os níveis: ambiental, cultural, económico,turístico e ferroviário.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 22:05)

james disse:


> A construção dessa barragem é um verdadeiro escândalo e promovida pelo próprio Estado.
> É um atentado a todos os níveis: ambiental, cultural, económico,turístico e ferroviário.



Pois os nossos "queridos" governantes deviam de dar o exemplo e protegerem o nosso património arbóreo, mas não para eles só lhes interessa os lucros, não veem mais nada á frente dos olhos.
E agora é claro com o avançar da construção da barragem as árvores, e depois com o seu enchimento, elas iriam ficar subemersas.
Eu sou um defensor das árvores e da natureza em si, mas claro que neste caso pouco mais a fazer, visto que elas iriam morrer afogadas.
O que os nossos governantes deviam era impedirem o avançar da construção da barragem do Tua, tal como aconteceu com a mini-hídrica de Sistelo.
É claro que é uma grande perda de árvores autóctones, e por mais replantações que façam noutros locais, essas mesmas vão demorar muitos anos a crescer, ainda para quando se trata de árvores adultas e jovens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

*É altura de parar com a construção de barragens em Portugal (Vídeo)*

O surfista e oceanógrafo da Surf Science, Tony Butt, lançou um vídeo com uma mensagem muito forte, clara e consciente sobre a construção desenfreada de barragens em Portugal e o consequente impacto ambiental por elas gerado. Fica a descrição por palavras do próprio:

"Várias novas grandes barragens estão a ser construídas em Portugal.

Elas vão devastar vales intocados e destruir os últimos rios de fluxo livre na Península Ibérica. Elas vão causar danos irreversíveis ao ecossistema, aldeias inteiras inundadas, pontes, vias férreas e inclusivé locais arqueológicos valiosos. Elas também irão afetar a agricultura local, incluindo a mais antiga região vitícola do mundo e claro, agravar a erosão costeira que já é um problema sério em Portugal.
Tudo isto para gerar energia eléctrica que não é necessária." 





https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/newsroo...-a-construcao-de-barragens-em-portugal-video/


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2016 às 01:44)

Obrigado pela partilha dessa iniciativa das árvores vou encomendar algumas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

*Câmara do Porto elimina químico perigoso*

Em março de 2015, a Agência Internacional para a Investigação Contra o Cancro (AIIC) da Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS) classificou o pesticida glifosato como "cancerígeno provável para o ser humano". Nesse mesmo mês, a autarquia do Porto interrompeu definitivamente a utilização desse produto no controlo de plantas invasoras, passando a utilizar a monda mecânica nos arruamentos, parques, jardins e terrenos da cidade.

O glifosato é um pesticida sistémico não seletivo, ou seja, significa que mata qualquer tipo de planta. Segundo dados disponibilizados pela Quercus, em 2012, foram utilizadas, em Portugal, 1400 toneladas deste pesticida, com fins agrícolas. Entre 2002 e 2012, o uso do glifosato na agricultura mais do que duplicou.

Face a estas informações, tendo em vista a saúde pública e uma prática ambiental sustentável, os serviços de ambiente da Câmara do Porto deixaram de usar qualquer tipo de herbicida químico para o controlo de plantas invasoras (ou potencialmente invasoras).



Parece que a Câmara do Porto anda a marcar pontos em termos de Biodiversidade, vamos ser outras lhes seguem as "pisadas".


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2016 às 22:29)

O corte de dezenas de cedros com mais de 60 anos na Avenida de Salamanca na cidade da Guarda está a causar uma enorme contestação, eu não conheço a avenida em questão, nem a Guarda, mas o abate de grandes exemplares de espécies nobres como cedros deixam-me triste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2016 às 22:39)

MSantos disse:


> O corte de dezenas de cedros com mais de 60 anos na Avenida de Salamanca na cidade da Guarda está a causar uma enorme contestação, eu não conheço a avenida em questão nem a Guarda, mas o abate de grandes exemplares de espécies nobres como cedros deixam-me triste.


Isto é simplesmente criminoso!


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 22:47)

É um reflexo de um país um pouco terceiro - mundista que ainda somos em algumas áreas.

Pelo que ouvi dizer,   os habitantes da avenida em questão não gostavam de  ter árvores por perto. 
Ora bem, eu que planto árvores em todos os cantos e quero muitas por perto, não compreendo que tipo de seres não gostam de árvores, mas também não os quero conhecer nem ter por perto, pois com certeza são tóxicos e uma má influência. 

Aposto que se ligassem para a Câmara para tapar os buracos da rua, marimbavam - se para o assunto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 09:55)

MSantos disse:


> O corte de dezenas de cedros com mais de 60 anos na Avenida de Salamanca na cidade da Guarda está a causar uma enorme contestação, eu não conheço a avenida em questão, nem a Guarda, mas o abate de grandes exemplares de espécies nobres como cedros deixam-me triste.



É de facto um crime enorme, contra o património arbóreo, acho que as árvores deviam de ser mais respeitadas, mas infelizmente não são.
E não me venham dizer em nova plantação de árvores no mesmo local, para quê, quando estavam lá uns exemplares belos e frondosos, isto já para não falar para que essas mesmas árvores atingem as dimensões, das que estão a ser delapidadas, serão necessários mais outros 80 anos.
Isto já para não falar, qual será o destino daquela lenha, em quem irá lucrar com isso tudo.
Os cedros faziam ali uma bela avenida, pelo que tenho visto nos vídeos, e também tapavam toda a mancha de betão que era aqueles prédios.
Mas certamente ainda irão "chorar" muito no verão por uma bela sombra que os elas ali criavam.
O que impressionou também no video, foi a falta de respeito contra aquela pessoas, que se estavam a manifestar, uma vez que continuavam a cortar os ramos, a poucos metros das pessoas, e se algum ramo caísse em cima das pessoas?
Eu tenho plantado muitas árvores neste últimos anos, e pretendo continuar, e penso sempre no melhor local para a plantar, para não perturbar nada nem ninguém.
Mas acho que hoje em dia já ninguém pensa assim, plantam as árvores para durar uns 10 ou 20 anos, e depois abatem-na porque ora cresceu muito, ora são as raízes que danificam algo.
A motoserra foi uma ferramenta que veio ajudar em muito o trabalho do Homem, mas quando cai em mão erradas pode ser uma autentica arma.

Esta semana também fiquei impressionado, quando vi uma enorme nogueira toda delapidada, cortada logo pelo meio dos primeiros troncos, em Torres Novas.
Ela devia ter cerca de 12 metros ou mais de altura.
Debaixo da mesma vi umas belas toneladas de lenha, toda já cortada, possivelmente para queimar na lareira.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 10:18)

Os crimes contra a natureza, que já está previsto na lei,  deveriam ter o seu âmbito mais alargado e de execução mais ágil. 

E também, nestas situações, deveria haver a possibilidade dos autarcas perder o mandato de imediato. Quando estão a governar contra o próprio património que deveriam bem administrar,  não estão lá a fazer nada, muito pelo contrário.  Deveriam perder de imediato o seu Mandato.  Decretado por um Tribunal, como é óbvio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 11:24)

*Tribunal aprova providência cautelar contra a Câmara da Guarda no caso do abate de árvores*

O Tribunal Administrativo e Fiscal de Castelo Branco já aceitou uma providência cautelar contra a Câmara da Guarda, a propósito do plano de rearborização da cidade, que já levou ao abate de dezenas de cedros na Avenida Cidade de Salamanca.
O INTERIOR sabe que a iniciativa partiu de um grupo de cidadãos e tem como objetivo «travar o plano de rearborização», de forma a impedir o abate de mais árvores.
Por agora ainda não se sabem os efeitos desta ação.

http://www.ointerior.pt/breakingnews/news.asp?Id=8516


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2016 às 21:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Tribunal aprova providência cautelar contra a Câmara da Guarda no caso do abate de árvores*
> 
> O Tribunal Administrativo e Fiscal de Castelo Branco já aceitou uma providência cautelar contra a Câmara da Guarda, a propósito do plano de rearborização da cidade, que já levou ao abate de dezenas de cedros na Avenida Cidade de Salamanca.
> O INTERIOR sabe que a iniciativa partiu de um grupo de cidadãos e tem como objetivo «travar o plano de rearborização», de forma a impedir o abate de mais árvores.
> ...



Nem de propósito! Hoje fui pela primeira vez à Guarda e pude ver essas árvores, felizmente ainda não cortaram todas.  
Há de facto árvores enormes, mais altas que os prédios da avenida (bem vulgares e feios por sinal). Talvez fosse necessário algumas podas, eventualmente tirar um ou outro exemplar problemático, agora o que estavam a fazer era um erro que demora 80 anos a reparar...


----------



## godzila (6 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

Aproveito este tópico, para partilhar o meu mais ressente video, mo qual compilei alguns dos meus últimos registos do mais variados animais, espero que gostem, e que compartilhem também os vossos vídeos ou fotos de vida selvagem.


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2016 às 13:48)

São registos feitos aí na zona?


----------



## godzila (6 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

belem disse:


> São registos feitos aí na zona?


Sim todos estes vídeos foram captados por mim aqui na zona da barragem de santa Luzia, Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## godzila (6 Mar 2016 às 17:31)

obrigado por ter mudado o meu poste para o sitio correcto....

já agora quem gostar do video peta gosto no youtube e se poderem partilhar nas redes sociais eu agradecia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

*Turista mata cisne ao tirá-lo da água para fotografia*






*A mulher agarrou no cisne enquanto o companheiro fotografava*
_The __Telegraph_, citando o jornal macedónio online_ MINA_: "ela posou com ele, e, em seguida, deitou-o para o chão e foi-se embora, deixando a criatura morrer na praia".

Sendo um animal habituado a lidar com pessoas que visitam o lago, segundo as testemunhas locais que presenciaram o acontecimento, o cisne não teve qualquer reação quando a búlgara se aproximou e apenas resistiu quando ela o agarrou.





A turista posa com o animal fora de água no Lake Ohrid, no Sudoeste da Macedonia

Este não é o primeiro incidente a acontecer com animais nos últimos meses.
No mês de fevereiro um golfinho bebé morreu ao sol na praia de Santa Teresita, na Argentina, ao ser retirado da água por turistas que queriam tirar _selfies._





As 'selfies' com um golfinho acabaram por matá-lo
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/matou-cisne-ao-arrasta-lo-para-tirar-uma-foto-5066679.html

As pessoas que cometem este actos para com os animais, não querem saber do bem-estar dos animais, só lhes interessa tirar uma "boas" fotos para depois colocarem nas redes sociais, para depois terem muitos gostos e partilhas.
O ser humano cada vez está pior de mentalidade...


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2016 às 10:32)

A estupidez humana não tem limites...


----------



## james (9 Mar 2016 às 11:02)

Realmente,   são estas coisas que nos fazem refletir quem são os humanos e quem são os bichos. Olhando para essas fotos, tenho imensas dificuldades em descobrir... 

Já um conhecido meu dizia, se queres descobrir o carácter de uma pessoa, observa primeiro a forma como a mesma trata os animais.


----------



## frederico (9 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Ao longo dos anos assisti no sotavento algarvio ao massacre dos camaleões. A abertura de estradas e caminhos trouxe o atropelamento maciço dos animais, que procuram parceira no Verão, em plena época alta do turismo. Além disso, com a moda das caminhadas, os turistas começaram a explorar as matas, quintas e dunas onde estão os camaleões. Trazem-nos depois para gaiolas ou quintais, e os bichos fora do habitat morrem 2 ou 3 dias depois.


----------



## james (9 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

frederico disse:


> Ao longo dos anos assisti no sotavento algarvio ao massacre dos camaleões. A abertura de estradas e caminhos trouxe o atropelamento maciço dos animais, que procuram parceira no Verão, em plena época alta do turismo. Além disso, com a moda das caminhadas, os turistas começaram a explorar as matas, quintas e dunas onde estão os camaleões. Trazem-nos depois para gaiolas ou quintais, e os bichos fora do habitat morrem 2 ou 3 dias depois.




Por isso é que deve haver restrições à circulação, nomeadamente em áreas protegidas.  Zonas de circulação condicionada e zonas interditas. E com coimas para quem prevaricar.  Ao contrário do que já ouvi dizer, as pessoas não têm o direito de andar por onde quiser ou perturbar o meio natural. 
Isso só acontece na República das Bananas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2016 às 18:07)

frederico disse:


> Ao longo dos anos assisti no sotavento algarvio ao massacre dos camaleões. A abertura de estradas e caminhos trouxe o atropelamento maciço dos animais, que procuram parceira no Verão, em plena época alta do turismo. Além disso, com a moda das caminhadas, os turistas começaram a explorar as matas, quintas e dunas onde estão os camaleões. Trazem-nos depois para gaiolas ou quintais, e os bichos fora do habitat morrem 2 ou 3 dias depois.



Pois é claro que a presença humana, perturba os animais nos seus habitats naturais, mas depois também lá está muita gente não pode ver os animais/vestígios arqueológicos "livres" que pensam logo em querer trazer tudo para casa, podemos ver, mas não mexer, a única recordação que devemos trazer deve ser única e exclusivamente fotografias.
É preciso ter mais respeito por toda a natureza envolvente.

Eu sou adepto de caminhadas pela natureza, mas apenas ando por estradas rurais, e já me aconteceu á uns anos observar uma cobra na estrada, e o que fiz foi simplesmente sair da estrada e desviar-me por um terreno, para não a perturbar.
Nunca ando por dentro de pequenos trilhos ou pelo caminho que os javalis fazem ao andarem por dentro dos matos.
Sim também acho que como acontece em certas zonas no Geres, em que é preciso ter uma autorização para circular nessas zonas protegidas, acho bem porque se não as pessoas acabam por estragar o pouco que ainda resta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2016 às 23:10)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/03/...ara-agradecer-ao-homem-que-lhe-salvou-a-vida/

Uma notícia espantosa e fabulosa


----------



## frederico (15 Mar 2016 às 11:12)

Existem locais cujo acesso deve ser restrito. Mas é o próprio estado que estimula por vezes o acesso a esses locais sensíveis, ou que os destrói. 

Exemplos? O plano de Ordenamento costeiro para o sotavento prevê a abertura de um trilho pedonal para o Ludo, junto à ribeira de São Lourenço. Ora o Ludo é das áreas mais sensíveis do parque do ponto de vista da avifauna. Lá nidificam inúmeras espécies e quem observa aves e percebe do assunto sabe que com a presença humana as fêmeas «enjeitam» os ovos, ou seja, abandonam o ninho e não têm criação. O correcto seria limpar e renaturalizar, e vedar o acesso. 

Outro exemplo. Há uns 5 ou 6 anos foi aberta uma barra na península de Cacela, numa zona onde o cordão arenoso estava estável. Resultado? O mar não pára de avançar e a maior parte da península já foi destruída. Quando há vendavais, a água salgada avança sobre as dunas e destrói a vegetação que segura as areias. Aquilo tem sido um cemitério de piornos mortos pela água salgada. Para piorar a situação, os turistas de Verão acorrem em massa para a zona, pisoteando as dunas e deixando lixo. Como tem uma das únicas populações de camaleões viáveis em Portugal, penso que seria uma área que merecia restrições no acesso. 

Mais um. Desde que abriu o hotel Albacora que o aumento da pressão humana nas salinas não parou. Nem vi mais a colónia de flamingos que havia naquela zona. E patos, só perto da foz da ribeira do Almargem, que entretanto levou com uma urbanização em cima do lado de Cabanas de Tavira. Compreendo que era importanto a recuperação e aproveitamento do arraial Ferreira Neto, mas deveriam ter sido tomadas metidas. Junto à estrada poderiam ser plantados ciprestes. As árvores fariam um muro e assim as aves não veriam os humanos e os veículos na estrada. O acesso às salinas por parte dos turistas também deveria ter sido vedado. Outro local onde são urgentes medidas de protecção: o Sapal de Castro Marim. 

Recordo que no Sapal de Castro Marim o dinheiro para a abertura de esteiros foi desviado para a construção de uma sede megalómana em plena reserva. O sapal foi seco ao longo dos séculos e merecia acções de renaturalização e recuperação de esteiros. A reserva também deveria ser ampliada para passar a incluir a foz da ribeira do Beliche, cujo sapal e vale deveriam ser recuperados.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2016 às 18:28)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 20:11)

*SÃO 70 AS ESPÉCIES DE AVES QUE ESTÃO A CHEGAR A PORTUGAL*

As andorinhas começaram a chegar a Portugal em Janeiro, mas os cucos só estão de regresso ao país com o início da Primavera, em Março. Já o rouxinol-do-mato costuma chegar apenas em Maio, mais próximo do calor do Verão.

São cerca de 70 as espécies de aves estivais que ocorrem em Portugal, explica Carlos Godinho, coordenador do projecto Chegadas, da Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA).

Chegam entre o final do Inverno, como as andorinhas que se começam a ver e ouvir entre Janeiro e Fevereiro, e o final de Maio, como os rouxinóis-do-mato. Depois, quando termina o Verão e começa o Outono, rumam para locais mais quentes.

Com 68 observações registadas, são as andorinhas-das-chaminés a espécie estival que tem sido mais observada, de acordo com o último relatório publicado do projecto Chegadas, relativo a 2012. Nesse mesmo ano, seguiram-se os cucos-canoros (57), o andorinhão-preto (54), o abelharuco (53) e o milhafre-preto (48).





Andorinhões-pretos. Foto: Keta / Wiki Commons
*




*
O rouxinol-comum chega a Portugal em Março. Foto: Freibeck / Wiki Commons

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/sao-70-as-especies-de-aves-que-estao-a-chegar-a-portugal/



O casal de falcões peneireiros (falco tinnunculus) Zuzu e Margarida estão de volta à janela da sua amiga Maria.
28.03.2016 - Amadora


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2016 às 03:03)

Golfinhos no Tejo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2016 às 21:18)




----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 15:51)

*Recife natural gigante alberga 800 espécies e alga protegida Beleza subaquática junta-se ao valor biológico e geológico 
de linha de costa submersa com sete milhas náuticas. *
_Por Rui Pando Gomes 
_
É um paraíso para biólogos marinhos e mergulhadores e serve de casa a mais de 800 espécies, entre elas uma alga protegida a nível internacional. 
O recife natural da baía de Armação de Pera prolonga-se por sete milhas náuticas (cerca de 12 quilómetros) e é considerado um dos maiores em Portugal. 
A beleza subaquática foi apresentada recentemente na BTL - Feira Internacional de Turismo, em Lisboa, e está a ter cada vez mais procura por parte de investigadores e turistas estrangeiros. Este recife natural, segundo os biólogos marinhos, terá sido criado há cerca de 30 mil anos, após a subida das águas do mar, que cobriram toda a antiga linha de costa. "É um local com um interesse científico enorme, que continua intacto, sem nenhuma intervenção humana", explicou ao CM João Silva, biólogo do Centro de Ciência do Mar (CCMAR), instalado na Universidade do Algarve. O recife cruza debaixo de água três concelhos: vai desde o Farol de Alfanzina, no concelho de Lagoa, até à ponta da Galé, em Albufeira, ocupando toda a baía de Armação de Pera, Silves. 
Recentemente foram identificadas novas espécies com valor científico, que se mistura com o interesse turístico. "A ciência e o turismo podem desenvolver actividades em conjunto, que podem contribuir para a preservação dos habitats que existem no local", garante o especialista do CCMAR. A riqueza biológica e geológica junta-se assim à beleza procurada por mergulhadores. "Já temos mais de duas mil horas de acompanhamento de equipas de investigação", revelou ao Correio da Manhã Miguel Rodrigues, da empresa de mergulho Divespot, que considera que o recife de Armação de Pera "é um paraíso para os mergulhadores e está nos cinco melhores locais de mergulho de Portugal continental".​
Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...te_alberga_800_especies_e_alga_protegida.html


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 16:31)

_Salamandra Salamandra _
Serra de Sintra
cota 350 mts


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

*VENENO MATOU 150 ANIMAIS PROTEGIDOS EM DEZ ANOS EM PORTUGAL*

O veneno é uma arma usada há milhares de anos numa guerra contra os animais selvagens. De 2003 a 2014 morreram 145 indivíduos de espécies protegidas em Portugal. A lince Kayakweru morreu no mês passado. Ricardo Brandão, do Programa Antídoto, espera que não tenha sido em vão.

As razões são várias mas o resultado é sempre o mesmo. Um pouco por todo o país há veneno escondido nos campos e nas cidades e a morte surge mais ou menos rápida, mas sempre dolorosa.
De 1992 a 2014 morreram envenenados 233 indivíduos de espécies protegidas em Portugal, segundo dados do Programa Antídoto, plataforma que reúne 29 entidades para combater o uso ilegal de venenos. No topo desta lista surgem 77 grifos, 29 lobos e 21 milhafres-reais. Mas também morreram ginetas, abutres-pretos, britangos, águias-reais, águias-d’asa-redonda e cegonhas-brancas.

Nos últimos dez anos (2003 a 2014) foram registados 475 casos de envenenamento de animais em Portugal com um total de 1534 animais mortos. Destes, 145 são de espécies protegidas; 115 são espécies cinegéticas.

“Nas zonas onde há carnívoros, como o lobo-ibérico, o veneno é uma perseguição directa para proteger o gado. Isto acontece mais no Minho e em Trás-os-Montes. Já na Beira Interior e no Alentejo é mais pela gestão cinegética e os iscos são colocados para matar raposas e sacarrabos”, explica à Wilder.

Kayakweru, a fêmea de lince-ibérico encontrada morta na zona de Mértola a 12 de Março, morreu envenenada mas Ricardo Brandão acredita que o isco não era para ela. “Não tenho certezas, mas diria que neste caso, e tendo em conta a zona, há uma grande probabilidade de ter sido veneno para raposas e sacarrabos.”

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/veneno-matou-150-animais-protegidos-em-dez-anos-em-portugal/


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

*Abate de Árvores Injustificado em Bencanta - Coimbra*





A Quercus foi surpreendida pelas notícias, em jornais regionais, que ilustram o abate de árvores em Bencanta, Coimbra, entre a linha férrea e a via rápida em frente à Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra.

A autoria da destruição dos plátanos com várias décadas, é da Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP), sem que se conheça a devida fundamentação. Contudo, ao que sabemos que a IP não apresentou até ao momento nenhum estudo público que aferisse do perigo destas árvores para as suas estruturas. Ou seja, a IP abate árvores aparentemente estáveis e saudáveis com o argumento precário da existência de risco. Técnicos florestais, sócios da Quercus, deslocaram-se ao local e não encontraram quaisquer indícios de patologias que pusessem em causa a estabilidade das árvores. Não se conhecem, pois, razões de fundo que fundamentem a decisão de avançar com os abates.

Trata-se um princípio lamentável que em última instância levaria ao abate de todas as árvores junta a estruturas edificadas e com valor patrimonial. Se a IP identificou algum perigo para a segurança das estruturas deveria, segundo a Quercus, apenas ter efetuado uma simples poda cirúrgica que não implicasse o abate total das árvores.

Infelizmente, a IP foi excessivamente expedita e o mal já está feito: as árvores, que têm estado ali há muitas décadas, desapareceram... Aquelas árvores emprestavam beleza paisagística ao local, fornecendo sombra e oxigénio aos peões e ciclistas passantes, fornecendo abrigo a aves bem como servindo de barreira à poluição sonora e atmosférica da via rápida rodoviária contígua.

Parece, pois, manifestamente exagerada esta "guerra preventiva" às árvores. A Quercus reclamou junto da IP solicitando-lhe uma justificação oficial mas ainda não teve resposta por parte daquela. A IP apesar de ser uma entidade que no seu site afirma ter posições ambientais na prática realiza estes abates que a Quercus considera arbitrários, excessivos e infundados.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...-de-arvores-injustificado-em-bencanta-coimbra

É assim que o nosso país vai evoluir, mas infelizmente para pior.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2016 às 23:00)

Passei no outro dia na Via Rápida e fiquei bastante surpreendido com o abate desses plátanos, sem qualquer justificação.
Para quem não conhece, este plátanos estão entre a EN341( Via Rápida de Taveiro), na zona de Bencanta (mesmo em frente à Escola Agrária, onde está instalada a EMA do IPMA), e a linha do Norte

https://goo.gl/maps/BMWbh4huGfn











O responsável pelo abate das árvores, são as Infraestruturas de Portugal (ex-REFER) que anda a fazer a renovação da linha do norte entre Alfarelos e a Pampilhosa.
Agora quero ver o que é que vão fazer àquele local, provavelmente vai ficar a ganhar silvas, em vez de aproveitarem as árvores e requalificarem o espaço.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2016 às 21:20)

Continua o arboricídio..


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

DaniFR disse:


> Continua o arboricídio..



Esse plátanos embelezavam a vista e faziam de sebe "pára vento" e o que restam ainda na foto, devem de ter o mesmo destino dos restantes, que já estão prontos a carregar, lá vai mais alguém enriquecer pelos toros de lenha.


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2016 às 00:15)

Nos últimos anos o negócio da lenha voltou a florescer, com a moda das lareiras a lenha nas moradias mais recentes...

E ninguém pega na madeira de eucalipto nem na de pinheiro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

frederico disse:


> Nos últimos anos o negócio da lenha voltou a florescer, com a moda das lareiras a lenha nas moradias mais recentes...
> 
> E ninguém pega na madeira de eucalipto nem na de pinheiro...



Do que eu vejo por aqui, os restos de lenha que ficam nos eucaliptais, quando os eucaliptos são vendidos, dava para alimentar muitas lareiras e recuperadores de calor, e são poucas as pessoas que aproveitam essa lenha para se aquecerem, mas que se ficar no chão pode servir de um verdadeiro rastilho aos incendios florestais.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Abr 2016 às 11:21)

> *Plátanos abatidos devido à segurança dos comboios*
> 
> A infraestruturas de Portugal (IP) está a abater árvores de grande porte em Bencanta, Coimbra, por motivos de segurança da via ferroviária do Norte, disse ontem a empresa. O corte de árvores junto à Linha do Norte em Bencanta «tem como único objectivo garantir as condições de segurança e circulação ferroviária», garante a empresa, depois de a Quercus (Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza), como ontem noticiámos, ter considerado estes abates «arbitrários, excessivos e infundados». A existência de árvores, essencialmente plátanos, de grande porte, naquela zona, junto à ferrovia, «pela permanente ocorrência de queda de folhas e galhos na linha, representa um risco para a segurança de pessoas e bens que utilizam esta infraestrutura», sustenta a IP, numa nota de Imprensa.
> 
> Diário de Coimbra



Os plátanos já estão ali há tantos anos e nunca houve nenhum acidente relacionado com a perda de aderência dos comboios aos carris ou devido a ramos na via. Qualquer dia lembram-se de cortar as árvores da Mata Nacional do Choupal, junto à ponte ferroviária


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 09:43)

Mais uma triste notícia relacionada com o nundo animal, quando é que nós humanos começamos a mudar as nossas "pequenas" mentalidades... um dia já poderá ser tarde demais, e depois o mais certo é já não haver volta a dar.


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Penso que o trabalho em torno do lobo tem corrido genericamente mal.

Nas minhas caminhadas pelo Gerês vi gado dentro de cercas baixas que podem ser facilmente puladas pelo lobo, sem nada nem ninguém por perto. Assim é normal que haja ataques. Os proprietários deveriam ser sensibilizados e instruídos, para terem melhores cães de guarda, para colocarem melhores cercas, uma vedação alta em segunda mão é barata e fácil de instalar. Existem projectos interessantes na Galiza, os burros, por exemplo, podem ser utilizados como sistema de aviso para a presença do lobo. Há muita negligência.

Outro problema passa pela organização do território, coisa que existe noutros países europeus mais a Norte. Seria fundamental definir áreas de reserva integral e áreas de floresta nativa, que seriam públicas e geridas pelas municípios em articulação com o ICN. Com áreas de floresta nativa onde haja presas em abundância, veado, corço, javali, garrano, a probabilidade do lobo causar ataques é menor. Investir na floresta nativa trará benefícios nas décadas vindouras, menores prejuízos com cheias, maior tempo de vida para as barragens, empregos resultantes da exploração sustentável dos recursos florestais.

Infelizmente não há dinheiro nem vontade política para refazer o Parque Nacional. Criar floresta nativa pública implica negociar com proprietários para adquirir as terras. Além do mais neste momento é prioritário erradicar as invasoras e nada está a ser feito.

EDIT: essa floresta pública deveria estar nas mãos dos municípios ou de instituições sem fins lucrativos como associações ambientais, Igreja ou comunidades locais. Não de um Estado Central distante.


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2016 às 17:51)

Neste momento devido ao abandono da agricultura em algumas áreas do país seria possível criar um rede razoável de floresta nativa sem qualquer tipo de reflorestação. 

1) Na zona centro perto de Ansião há boas áreas onde o carvalho-português está a crescer. 

2) Em algumas encostas da Gardunha bastaria limpar o eucalipto e o pinheiro, para o carvalhal vingar. 

3) Na serra de Fafe há boas áreas de carvalho-roble.

4) No concelho de Odemira há duas excelentes florestas ripícolas que mereciam ser reserva integral. 

5) Em Barrancos junto ao rio Ardila seria possível recuperar o azinhal e o zambujal antes que a doença do sobreiro faça mais estragos. 

6) Em Portalegre e no Marvão seria possível termos um excelente carvalhal dentro de 20 anos. 

7) Na serra do Monfurado a sul de Montemor-o-Novo bastaria aumentar a densidade de freixo e de carvalhos para termos uma floresta extraordinária ao nível da que há em Aracena. 

E há mais exemplos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Boas... Alguém sabe identificar a espécie desta bela borboleta?


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boas... Alguém sabe identificar a espécie desta bela borboleta?



O nome em questão dessa borboleta não sei, mas ela está a trabalhar bem na polinização da flor da cerejeira, pode ser que tenhas aí umas boas cerejas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:42)

*Lixo, calor e ninhos: as cegonhas foram seduzidas pelo Inverno português*

Muitas cegonhas portuguesas deixaram de migrar no Inverno. Esta mudança de comportamento está ligada ao aquecimento global e aos alimentos encontrados nos aterros sanitários, mostra um novo estudo. Mas estes campos de lixo têm os dias contados e os cientistas querem ver como a espécie vai adaptar-se








É Inverno, o camião do lixo surge carregado e as cegonhas aprontam-se para a caça. O lixo irá ser despejado e rapidamente aparecerá uma máquina que o vai espalhar e cobrir de terra. É durante este intervalo, depois de o camião chegar e antes de a terra esconder o lixo, que as cegonhas obtêm uma refeição. Os alimentos podem ser restos de carne, de peixe, algo mais “escabroso como um animal morto” ou pouco comestível como “um pedaço de computador”, conta ao PÚBLICO a bióloga portuguesa Aldina Franco, da Faculdade de Ciências Ambientais da Universidade de East Anglia, em Norwich, no Reino Unido, que tem estudado esta ave.

Os aterros são um festim para as cegonhas e uma peça fundamental que ajuda a explicar uma mudança de comportamento nesta espécie. Desde a década de 1980 que mais e mais cegonhas-brancas (_Ciconia ciconia_) portuguesas desistiram de migrar para a África subsariana durante o Inverno, mantendo-se por cá. Hoje é possível encontrar abaixo do rio Tejo muitas cegonhas residentes nos 12 meses, e também aves vindas da Alemanha e da Polónia que substituíram o Verão africano pelo Inverno da Península Ibérica. Um censo feito em 2015 contou 14.000 indivíduos em Portugal durante a temporada fria, mostrando a dimensão da nova realidade.

https://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noti...oram-seduzidas-pelo-inverno-portugues-1729223


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2016 às 02:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O nome em questão dessa borboleta não sei, mas ela está a trabalhar bem na polinização da flor da cerejeira, pode ser que tenhas aí umas boas cerejas.



Depois de alguma busca, acho que já achei a espécie, penso tratar-se de uma* Lasiommata megera *(https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Lasiommata_megera_Sinarp_3.jpg), uma borboleta, ao que li, bastante comum em Portugal e em bom estado de conservação


----------



## lreis (20 Abr 2016 às 12:04)

frederico disse:


> Outro problema passa pela organização do território, coisa que existe noutros países europeus mais a Norte. Seria fundamental definir áreas de reserva integral e áreas de floresta nativa, que seriam públicas e geridas pelas municípios em articulação com o ICN. Com áreas de floresta nativa onde haja presas em abundância, veado, corço, javali, garrano, a probabilidade do lobo causar ataques é menor. Investir na floresta nativa trará benefícios nas décadas vindouras, menores prejuízos com cheias, maior tempo de vida para as barragens, empregos resultantes da exploração sustentável dos recursos florestais.
> 
> Infelizmente não há dinheiro nem vontade política para refazer o Parque Nacional. Criar floresta nativa pública implica negociar com proprietários para adquirir as terras. Além do mais neste momento é prioritário erradicar as invasoras e nada está a ser feito.
> 
> EDIT: essa floresta pública deveria estar nas mãos dos municípios ou de instituições sem fins lucrativos como associações ambientais, Igreja ou comunidades locais. Não de um Estado Central distante.



As politicas públicas vão caminhando no sentido de se poder negociar com os proprietários para adquirir terras para fins de conservação e preservação da biodiversidade. No entanto, penso que é mais útil e consequente, ganhar a proactividade privada para estes projetos. O Estado como proprietário é um elemento a ter em conta mas implica muitos factores, como refere.
O projecto de erradicação de invasoras é provavelmente a tarefa mais difícil e cara que temos à nossa frente. Vai implicar muito dinheiro e dezenas de anos de esforços de intensidade anual. Necessita de planeamento económico a 20 anos, situação que é uma miragem nos tempos mais próximos.
Relativamente à floresta pública estar nas mãos Estado Central ou regional, acho indiferente. Haja recursos suficientes e a gestão é feita em padrões aceitáveis, como o foi no passado. Na realidade o Estado, encontra-se gestora de muita área porque as comunidades locais confirmam a intenção de ser o Estado a gerir, situação que pode mudar assim o queiram.


----------



## lreis (20 Abr 2016 às 12:14)

frederico disse:


> Neste momento devido ao abandono da agricultura em algumas áreas do país seria possível criar um rede razoável de floresta nativa sem qualquer tipo de reflorestação.



Esta descrição lembra-me uma situação interessante que tem sido detectada  em fotografia área de várias décadas.
Nos anos 60 e 70 do século passado, as áreas em torno das linhas de água de muitas serranias, foram arborizadas com bétulas, salgueiros, freixos, etc.
Nos anos subsequentes muitas dessas serras arderam, mas a vegetação imediatamente situada em torno das linhas de água, resistiu e não morreu.
Passado 10/20 anos, confirma-se por fotografia área que a área naturalmente arborizada, através de expansão da vegetação arbórea existente, é significativa e permitiu recuperar alguma coisa do que antes ardeu, para além de manter uma pool de biodiversidade local.
Alguma destas linhas de água foram andando "para trás e frente", ao sabor dos fogos, mas outras tem conseguido expandir-se de forma auspiciosa.
A seguir no futuro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

No outro dia fiquei perplexo quando me cruzei com isto...falei com amigos disseram-me que são javalis traçados com porcos de umas quintas da zona e costumam andar a solta para se alimentar. Vai uma pessoa de bike na boa e cruza-se com isto ao virar da esquina.


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2016 às 11:24)

Parecem-me antes porcos de estimação, tipo os vietnamitas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2016 às 21:07)

*DIA DA TERRA LANÇA-NOS O DESAFIO DE PLANTARMOS 7,8 MIL MILHÕES DE ÁRVORES*

Esta é a 46ª vez que o mundo celebra o Dia da Terra, iniciativa para inspirar as pessoas a ajudar o planeta. Este ano, com o tema _Árvores pela Terra_, foi lançado o desafio de, até 2020, plantarmos 7,8 mil milhões de árvores.

“O Dia da Terra é mais do que um simples dia, 22 de Abril. É maior do que participar numa manifestação e assumir uma posição”, escrevem os organizadores da iniciativa. “A partir deste Dia da Terra, vamos fazer acontecer grandes feitos. Vamos plantar 7,8 mil milhões de árvores pela Terra”, uma por cada pessoa no planeta. “Sabemos que é incrivelmente ambicioso, mas acreditamos que temos de o fazer para combater as alterações climáticas e evitar que os nossos ecossistemas mais frágeis se extingam.”

Esta é uma campanha a cinco anos, uma espécie de contagem decrescente até 2020, ano em que se comemoram os 50 anos do Dia da Terra. Neste Dia da Terra de 2016, a meta são as 50.000 árvores.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/dia-...afio-de-plantarmos-78-mil-milhoes-de-arvores/


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2016 às 21:30)

também me parecem porcos vietnamitas se fossem porcos cruzados com javali  eram maiores e quem tirou a foto ia ter de correr muito


----------



## camrov8 (23 Abr 2016 às 21:37)

mas é preocupante vê-los a solta, primeiro porque alguém teve a displicência de os abandonar e depois nunca se sabe o que  acontece quando são introduzidos


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2016 às 22:53)

Deixo aqui umas excelentes fotos, em que o autor está identificado na parte superior da foto.
O Ribatejo cheio de vida, em Vale de Figueira, Santarém


----------



## vinc7e (25 Abr 2016 às 15:50)

Ontem avistei um Vison-americano no rio Homem.
Era um animal bastante esbelto, pena ser uma espécie invasora.






Um artigo interessante sobre a sua distribuição no NW de Portugal


----------



## lreis (25 Abr 2016 às 17:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Deixo aqui umas excelentes fotos, em que o autor está identificado na parte superior da foto.
> O Ribatejo cheio de vida, em Vale de Figueira, Santarém



Os cervídeos que aparecem encontram-se num cercado? São só veados? não consigo perceber bem... Na zona de Santarém não tenho conhecimento de populações de cervídeos em liberdade, mas era fantástico que aparecessem...quaisquer uns....


----------



## lreis (25 Abr 2016 às 17:24)

camrov8 disse:


> mas é preocupante vê-los a solta, primeiro porque alguém teve a displicência de os abandonar e depois nunca se sabe o que  acontece quando são introduzidos





vinc7e disse:


> Ontem avistei um Vison-americano no rio Homem.
> Era um animal bastante esbelto, pena ser uma espécie invasora.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lreis (25 Abr 2016 às 17:26)

Não sabia que o vison-americano já se encontrava em expansão em Portugal. Nesta família que mais membros aparecem em Portugal (exóticos), com características potencialmente invasoras?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

lreis disse:


> Os cervídeos que aparecem encontram-se num cercado? São só veados? não consigo perceber bem... Na zona de Santarém não tenho conhecimento de populações de cervídeos em liberdade, mas era fantástico que aparecessem...quaisquer uns....



Eu também fiquei um bocado admirado quando vi esta foto, e pelo que percebi, parecem-me veados e parece que estão dentro de um cercado.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

lreis disse:


> Não sabia que o vison-americano já se encontrava em expansão em Portugal. Nesta família que mais membros aparecem em Portugal (exóticos), com características potencialmente invasoras?


esses estão em competição com o arminho e a marta e em alguns locais com a gineta


----------



## lreis (5 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

camrov8 disse:


> esses estão em competição com o arminho e a marta e em alguns locais com a gineta



O arminho, a marta, em conjunto com vison americano são mustelídeos? Não tinha a noção que já todos estavam em Portugal e em competição no território.
Sabe-se qual é a área que actualmente cada um ocupa? O cenário da sua expansão pelo território é totalmente negativo ou existe algum beneficio, como de poderem ser presas de alguma espécie cimeira da fauna portuguesa?


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2016 às 00:42)

Calma a Marta é natural de Portugal não foi introduzida tal como o arminho, a gineta foi introduzida pelos árabes há mais de mil anos o mal que tinha a fazer já faz parte da paisagem do sul. Quando a distribuição a marta encontrasse em todo o território, o arminho só existe no norte e a gineta dá-se melhor no Alentejo


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Mesmo não sendo um mustelídeo, o mangusto (Herpestes ichneumon) penso que foi recentemente descoberto como nativo na P. Ibérica:

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Herpestes_ichneumon_in_the_Iberian_Peninsula

http://digital.csic.es/handle/10261/51540


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

A 20 de Março deste ano apareceu-me esta bela ave no quintal, ainda me custou a acreditar que fosse mesmo um Chapim-carvoeiro adulto, já que estes meninos adoram o pinhal e nem tanto o meio urbano, mas agora tenho o prazer de ver ao longo do dia 5 belas crias:













Chapim-carvoeiro (_Periparus ater_)


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2016 às 20:10)

O tempo de verão já possibilitando a observação destas pequenas criaturas.
Este foi observado a mais de 1000m de altitude.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mai 2016 às 01:14)

Apresento-vos a minha companhia madrugadora. Este pisquinho é único por aqui, reconheço-o pelo canto, porque tem vocalizações que mais nenhum Pisco das redondezas faz, e depois tem o hábito de começar a cantar pelas 3h:30m, e em Dezembro já chegou a cantar pelas 00h:15m, o que é surpreendente. Faça chuva ou frio, adora tomar grandes banhos numas ''piscinas'' que tenho no quintal. Deixo então o protagonista:













Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (_Erithacus rubecula_)


----------



## Thomar (1 Jun 2016 às 10:33)

Notícia sobre um estudo da influência da seca no crescimento dos sobreiros e na respectiva qualidade da cortiça:

*"Alterações climáticas afectam crescimento da cortiça"*
_01 Jun, 2016 - 08:49 • Ricardo Conceição , Rosário Silva

O sobreiro é sensível às alterações climáticas e a seca afecta a produção de cortiça. Mas, a “Quercus Suber” é também uma árvore resiliente e os produtores adaptam-se às mudanças. Em 2015, as exportações portuguesas de cortiça subiram 6,3%.

*A qualidade e a quantidade de cortiça são afectadas pela seca e, quanto mais severa, pior.* É a conclusão de um estudo realizado pelo Centro de Estudos Florestais do Instituto Superior de Agronomia (ISA), em Lisboa, com base em diversas amostras, as mais antigas com 24 anos.

Em fase de pré-publicação na revista “Climatic Change”, a investigação analisou a resposta do crescimento da cortiça à ocorrência de eventos de seca. As conclusões são apresentadas no artigo “Sensitivity of cork growth to drought events: insights from a 24-year chronology”.

Os cientistas sustentam que os produtores devem olhar para a meteorologia e adaptar os ciclos de crescimento – sem chuva no tempo certo, não há boa cortiça.

“A seca é especialmente importante se ocorrer no período de Inverno ou no período da Primavera, quando a árvore está a começar em actividade. Quando se regista seca severa nestes períodos, temos uma diminuição do crescimento”, refere à Renascença, Helena Pereira.

A coordenadora do Centro de Estudos Florestais do ISA e uma das autoras do estudo revela também uma faceta do sobreiro pouco conhecida: a “Quercus Suber” tem uma capacidade única de recuperação._

(...) Notícia completa aqui: http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/55530/alteracoes_climaticas_afectam_crescimento_da_cortica?utm_source=rss


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jun 2016 às 23:54)

Hoje esta malandra atravessou-se à minha frente





Penso tratar-se de uma Lagartixa-do-mato (_Psammodromus algirus_)


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jun 2016 às 00:05)

Ao sair de casa, junto ao poente fui surpreendido com uma bela família de pintassilgos, cujos filhotes estavam esfomeados e impacientes à espera que os pais lhes dessem uma papa que tinham de reserva (infelizmente acabei por apanhar só metade da famíla):
















Pintassilgo (_Carduelis carduelis_)


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2016 às 23:00)

Ontem delosquei-me até ao jardim Bacalhôa Budha Eden no Bombarral, avistei várias espécies (Trepadeira-azul, Chapim-azul, Chapim-real, Chapim-Carvoeiro, Pisco-de-peito-ruivo, Pintassilgo, Alvéola-branca, Chamariz, Pato-real, Ganso-do-egipto, Lagartixa-do-mato, Rã-verde, etc), contudo só consegui fotografar algumas:

Rã-verde (_Pelophylax perezi_)









Ganso-do-egipto (_Alopochen aegyptiaca) - _Espécie não autóctone_:_

















Pintassilgo (_Carduelis carduelis_)









Alvéola-branca (_Motacilla alba_)





Pato-real (_Anas platyrhynchos_)


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2016 às 17:21)

Já conhecem as vacas-louras? 

*
"Viu alguma vaca-loura? 
Se sim, há cientistas que querem saber onde elas estão."*

Não dá leite nem come erva. E também não é uma vaca. Trata-se, sim, do maior escaravelho da Europa e em Portugal é uma espécie cada vez mais ameaçada. Os cientistas da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) querem sabem onde andam estes insetos.






Onde vivem estes insetos tão importantes para a saúde das florestas? Quantos são? Podem ser salvos da extinção? Para estas questões a UA quer respostas e por essa razão juntou-se à Sociedade Portuguesa de Entomologia e ao Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas para criar uma rede nacional de Monitorização da Vaca-loura.

O objetivo é conhecer melhor a população nacional desta espécie e implementar medidas de conservação. “A monitorização das vacas-louras [também conhecidas como cabras-louras] é uma vontade antiga das várias entidades envolvidas, bem como uma necessidade urgente para que se possa conhecer melhor as populações e para se poderem desenhar as medidas de conservação com base em informações atuais e credíveis”, aponta Milene Matos, bióloga da UA, que, através do projeto BIO Somos Todos, é uma das coordenadoras da Rede.

Mas para que isso aconteça, as entidades envolvidas precisam de ajuda. Por isso, se vir alguma não deixe de fotografá-la e avisar os cientistas envolvidos no projeto. “Se conhece alguma área onde seja habitual observar uma vaca-loura no verão, adote um percurso de 500 metros e percorra-o semanalmente entre junho e julho. Registe as vacas-louras observadas através do _site_ da Rede, onde os observadores se podem inscrever e obter toda a informação necessária, e já está”, apelam.
(...)

_*notícia completa aqui*: http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...a-cientistas-que-querem-saber-onde-elas-estao_


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jun 2016 às 22:21)

já a muito que não vejo um. sempre que vi um estavam em manta vegetal, alguns em lenha guardada


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2016 às 21:32)

Excelente edifício, até tive de ler duas vezes para ter a certeza que era em Portugal, neste caso mesmo em Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2016 às 00:03)

Thomar disse:


> Já conhecem as vacas-louras?
> 
> *
> "Viu alguma vaca-loura?
> ...



Um inseto que infelizmente nunca tive a oportunidade de ver, mas vou estar atento!


----------



## james (17 Jun 2016 às 00:07)

Thomar disse:


> Já conhecem as vacas-louras?
> 
> *
> "Viu alguma vaca-loura?
> ...


 

Quando era pequeno, via muitas.  Gigantescas, a voar, eram enormes, assustadoras mesmo. Os miúdos, e eu não fugia à regra, tinham um medo enorme desses bicharocos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2016 às 11:34)

*“Querem cortar esta árvore”. Este homem queria salvá-la*

A Câmara de Lisboa promete as Avenidas Novas repletas de árvores, assim que as obras neste local terminarem. Mas Emanuel e outros não percebem porque é que esta teve de ser abatida.






Sozinho no meio de uma imensidão de carros que se acumulam pela Avenida Fontes Pereira de Melo acima, apoiado numa baia branca que delimita a zona de obras, um homem segura um grande cartaz com uma mensagem simples: “Querem cortar esta árvore”. Atrás dele, em frente ao Palácio Sottomayor, ergue-se um choupo de tronco largo e copa frondosa. Era esta a árvore que queriam cortar, e cortaram. Foi por ela, e por outras iguais que existem naquela avenida, que este homem esteve aqui quatro dias consecutivos.

Foi uma combinação de revolta, paciência e tempo livre que levou Emanuel Sousa, de 25 anos, a fazer este protesto. Veio para a Fontes Pereira de Melo no domingo à tarde e ali tem voltado todos os dias, movido pela vontade de perceber porque é que a Câmara Municipal de Lisboa decidiu abater os choupos da avenida durante a requalificação que está em curso. “Eu não vacilo”, diz ao Observador. Já aqui esteve quatro dias, estava disposto a estar cá os que fossem precisos.


Mas o choupo foi mesmo abatido, na noite de quinta para sexta-feira.


http://observador.pt/2016/06/17/querem-cortar-esta-arvore-este-homem-queria-salva-la/

Aqui fica mais uma triste notícia que tem gerado muita revolta nas redes sociais durante esta semana, enfim são coisas que nós nunca vamos entender os que se passa na cabeça dos políticos.


----------



## frederico (18 Jun 2016 às 16:52)

*Em Portugal não é fácil encontrar grandes árvores em abundância que sejam folhosas.* Já reparei que em Inglaterra não cortam as árvores nas bermas da estrada, nas ruas, nos jardins das casas, nas divisórias dos terrenos. Estou a falar de árvores com muitas décadas, às vezes séculos. Não só não cortam como *não podam*, e são árvores que também são nativas de Portugal, ou cultivadas na nossa latitude em toda a Europa: nogueiras, castanheiros, carvalhos, tílias, freixos, choupos, salgueiros, macieiras, pinheiros. 

Há dias num livro do século XIX sobre o Algarve encontrei algo muito interessante. *O autor refere que em Cachopo havia muitos castanheiros e muitas nogueiras perto da ribeira de Odeleite*. Conheço a zona e já tinha notado que é muita rica em biodiversidade, tem catapereiros, medronheiros, azinheiras, sobreiros, carvalhos, mas nunca vi castanheiros nem nogueiras. No final do século XIX aquela zona sofreu grandes queimadas e arroteamentos, durante as campanhas do trigo, e antes disso houve um surto de doença nos castanheiros que dizimou a espécie em todo o país. Depois disso nunca mais houve reflorestações na serra, as mais recentes foram feitas com monoculturas de pinheiro-manso, coisa que já critiquei severamente neste fórum. Portanto aquela paisagem árida de pedra e esteval que se encontra em parte da serra do Caldeirão é uma criação humana recente, incêndios combinados com erros agrícolas. A serra até tem precipitações altas, acima dos 700/800 mm em muitas áreas. 

Nesse livro encontrei também referência à presença do *pilriteiro *no Algarve. Conheço a espécie de Inglaterra, é muito comum nas bermas das estradas, a primeira vez que a vi em Portugal foi no Gerês. Contudo o ICN diz que também é nativa do Algarve, curiosamente nunca vi nenhum pilriteiro na região. Ter-se-á extinto regionalmente? Não seria a primeira vez que tal sucede, o _Quercus canariensis_, por exemplo, está muito provavelmente extinto, mas na década de 50 ainda existia na serra de Monchique. Existe um planta que existia na região que também se extinguiu décadas atrás e agora apenas ocorre em Marrocos. 

O livro também refere a cultura das* amoreiras.* Na minha vila havia uma amoreira monumental no quintal de uma casa tradicional com influências art deco. Ia lá apanhar folhas quando era miúdo, fazia criação de bichos-da-seda. Deitaram-na abaixo para fazer um mamarracho. Outras amoreiras na região tiveram sorte idêntica, agora apenas conheço uma. A amoreira cresce bem nos solos profundos do litoral e do barrocal, especialmente perto de noras ou poços. atinge grandes dimensões. O Marquês de Pombal mandou plantar várias perto de VRSA, mas no século XIX já estavam a desaparecer, provavelmente para venderem a lenha. O autor refere que era comum na região arrancarem as árvores para aproveitar a lenha, mas não havia cultura, portanto o recursos esgotava-se rapidamente! 

Décadas atrás as limpezas era muito agressivas, eram feitas com queimadas e químicos, e de forma muito extensa, não perdoavam sebes ou galerias ripícolas, e tudo que era «bravo», tudo o que era espontâneo era considerado «mato bravio» sem utilidade e prejudicial para o bicho Homem! *A questão da prevenção dos incêndios não justifica tudo, existe mesmo uma panca cultural com as limpezas e as lavouras. Há uma enorme iliteracia ambiental e estes assuntos não se discutem na praça pública. *


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2016 às 12:26)

frederico disse:


> *Em Portugal não é fácil encontrar grandes árvores em abundância que sejam folhosas.* Já reparei que em Inglaterra não cortam as árvores nas bermas da estrada, nas ruas, nos jardins das casas, nas divisórias dos terrenos. Estou a falar de árvores com muitas décadas, às vezes séculos. Não só não cortam como *não podam*, e são árvores que também são nativas de Portugal, ou cultivadas na nossa latitude em toda a Europa: nogueiras, castanheiros, carvalhos, tílias, freixos, choupos, salgueiros, macieiras, pinheiros.
> 
> Há dias num livro do século XIX sobre o Algarve encontrei algo muito interessante. *O autor refere que em Cachopo havia muitos castanheiros e muitas nogueiras perto da ribeira de Odeleite*. Conheço a zona e já tinha notado que é muita rica em biodiversidade, tem catapereiros, medronheiros, azinheiras, sobreiros, carvalhos, mas nunca vi castanheiros nem nogueiras. No final do século XIX aquela zona sofreu grandes queimadas e arroteamentos, durante as campanhas do trigo, e antes disso houve um surto de doença nos castanheiros que dizimou a espécie em todo o país. Depois disso nunca mais houve reflorestações na serra, as mais recentes foram feitas com monoculturas de pinheiro-manso, coisa que já critiquei severamente neste fórum. Portanto aquela paisagem árida de pedra e esteval que se encontra em parte da serra do Caldeirão é uma criação humana recente, incêndios combinados com erros agrícolas. A serra até tem precipitações altas, acima dos 700/800 mm em muitas áreas.
> 
> ...




Pilriteiros vejo muito por aqui e em várias partes de Portugal (inclusive Alentejo). Mas não sei como está a situação no Algarve.

Aqui se pode ver os ramos de um no lado esquerdo, numa fotografia que tirei a uma floresta da Arrábida:









Relativamente ao Quercus canariensis, existe confirmação da sua extinção do nosso país? Eu sempre tive a ideia de que ainda existiam alguns exemplares.
Mas penso que as autoridades competentes (e inclusivamente investigadores e mesmo alunos de algumas universidades), podiam-se dedicar a recuperar esta árvore no nosso país. Até estou admirado, por ainda não se ter iniciado nada nesse sentido, nem um pequeno projecto, pelo menos que eu saiba (o mesmo em relação a alguma fauna, como o tetraz, a camurça, e até à recuperação das populações de perdiz-cinzenta, etc...).
Tem sido feito alguma monitorização dos nossos teixiais e azevinhais?


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2016 às 12:48)

Thomar disse:


> Já conhecem as vacas-louras?
> 
> *
> "Viu alguma vaca-loura?
> ...



Em Sintra ainda existem Lucanus cervus e Lucanus barbarossa (e ambos têm aqui a distribuição mais meridional que se conhece no país) mas são raros. Também tenho encontrado Dorcus parallelipipedus nesta Serra.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2016 às 13:07)

Sobreiro usado para estudo do genoma desta árvore, é de Montargil:

«Era necessário encontrar um exemplar saudável, com uma esperança de vida de 20 ou 30 anos e com cortiça de qualidade. A árvore tinha de estar suficientemente isolada de espécies como a azinheira, para não haver um perigo de ser um híbrido – algo que acontece frequentemente entre estas espécies de Quercus. Além disso, é uma árvore suficientemente pura a nível genético para facilitar o trabalho de sequenciação.»

http://www.registo.com.pt/pais-2/genosuber-a-partir-de-montargil/


----------



## frederico (19 Jun 2016 às 16:51)

O que ainda existe no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo é o _*Quercus marianica*_, um híbrido entre _*Quercus canariensis*_ e *Quercus faginea.* Conheço muitos locais fora da serra de Monchique com _Quercus marianica_, alguns mesmo no sotavento algarvio e no concelho de Odemira, o que me leva a crer que a espécie terá sido o _Quercus_ dominante na floresta. Contudo houve séculos de selecção positiva do _Quercus suber_, os carvalhos eram cortados mas os sobreiros não, além disso há a questão das queimadas e dos incêndios, que já é milenar! Sabe-se hoje que os berberes colonizaram as serras algarvias e desenvolveram muito a cultura do trigo, e durante séculos o negócio da madeira foi muito explorado. Sabe-se também que não eram feitas reflorestações. Na primeira metade do século XX houve a razia final, com as campanhas do trigo, o que levou até à extinção do lobo. Nos anos 50 ainda havia _Quercus canariensis_ em Monchique, neste momento só na Andaluzia, no entanto é fácil reintroduzir a espécie, se alguém quiser desde que tenha tempo disponibilizo-me para trazer bolotas no próximo Outono. O _Quercus canariensis _é usado em parques e jardins no Reino Unido e na Austrália, é estúpido que em Portugal não exista um único exemplar em locais públicos. A extinção está confirmada numa tese de doutoramento feita há uns anos na Universidade de Évora. 

Outra extinção pouco falada é a do toirão-andaluz, existem apenas alguns exemplares em Marrocos e estão em alto risco. O desaparecimento também coincide com as campanhas do trigo.


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2016 às 01:47)

Obrigado Frederico pela tua opinião.

Aqui está um dado interessante:

«We propose two taxa previously unrecognized in the Portuguese Flora, providing taxonomic clarification for the identification of Q. alpestris.»

Nesta publicação:_ «Taxonomic peculiarities of marcescent oaks (Quercus, Fagaceae) in southern Portugal»_

E também referem a incerteza quanto à situação do Quercus canariensis em Portugal.
Neste estudo apenas encontraram a Quercus marianica (também não sei o quanto procuraram).

Portanto, será que o Quercus canariensis está extinto em Portugal? Ou será que chegou mesmo a existir no nosso país (existem provas palinológicas, genéticas e dendrológicas que atestem a sua presença no passado, no nosso país)?

Algumas pessoas alegam ter Q. canariensis:

http://bologta.blogspot.pt/2011/05/quercus-canariensis-um-carvalho.html

Poderá haver alguma confusão. A ver se pesquiso mais sobre o tema.


----------



## james (20 Jun 2016 às 08:39)

frederico disse:


> O que ainda existe no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo é o _*Quercus marianica*_, um híbrido entre _*Quercus canariensis*_ e *Quercus faginea.* Conheço muitos locais fora da serra de Monchique com _Quercus marianica_, alguns mesmo no sotavento algarvio e no concelho de Odemira, o que me leva a crer que a espécie terá sido o _Quercus_ dominante na floresta. Contudo houve séculos de selecção positiva do _Quercus suber_, os carvalhos eram cortados mas os sobreiros não, além disso há a questão das queimadas e dos incêndios, que já é milenar! Sabe-se hoje que os berberes colonizaram as serras algarvias e desenvolveram muito a cultura do trigo, e durante séculos o negócio da madeira foi muito explorado. Sabe-se também que não eram feitas reflorestações. Na primeira metade do século XX houve a razia final, com as campanhas do trigo, o que levou até à extinção do lobo. Nos anos 50 ainda havia _Quercus canariensis_ em Monchique, neste momento só na Andaluzia, no entanto é fácil reintroduzir a espécie, se alguém quiser desde que tenha tempo disponibilizo-me para trazer bolotas no próximo Outono. O _Quercus canariensis _é usado em parques e jardins no Reino Unido e na Austrália, é estúpido que em Portugal não exista um único exemplar em locais públicos. A extinção está confirmada numa tese de doutoramento feita há uns anos na Universidade de Évora.
> 
> Outra extinção pouco falada é a do toirão-andaluz, existem apenas alguns exemplares em Marrocos e estão em alto risco. O desaparecimento também coincide com as campanhas do trigo.




A campanha do trigo levou também à quase extinção do lince e de muitas espécies dependentes do nosso sistema natural autóctone. 

Umas das maiores catástrofes ecológicas de sempre em Portugal, provocada por acao humana.


----------



## frederico (20 Jun 2016 às 15:26)

As pessoas confundem o _Quercus canariensis _com o _Quercus marianica_. O _Quercus marianica _era na realidade a espécie dominante das serras do Baixo Alentejo, Algarve e Andaluzia Ocidental. O _Quercus canariensis_ já domina na Andaluzia oriental e no Magrebe. No entanto o _Q. canariensis_ foi efectivamente identificado em Monchique nos anos 50. Nos últimos 10 mil anos houve muitos ciclos climáticos. A azinheira já dominou no Norte da Península Ibérica, há provas disso. O carvalho por sua vez já chegou até Marrocos. Entre estes ciclos ficam bosquetes relíquia em alguns locais, caso dos restos de Quercus robur no Algarve, Alentejo, Andaluzia e Estremadura espanhola, e no Atlas marroquino, da azinheira na região cantábrica, do pinheiro-silvestre no Gerês ou do sobreiro também no Gerês. 

No ano passado percorri muitas zonas do sul de Odemira, Monchique, Aljezur, a pé, vê-se claramente para quem pesca disto que a espécie dominante ali seria o _Quercus marianica_. 

Na minha freguesia no sotavento algarvio no final do século XIX a madeira já estava esgotada por isso plantaram uma mata com acácias que é hoje a mata nacional da Conceição de Tavira. Havia fornos de cal, pão, carvão e tijolo que consumiam muita lenha. Mas conheço zonas isoladas na serra com árvores gigantes e antigas, ou mesmo fora da serra, que dão uma ideia da grandiosidade da floresta nativa. São sobreiros, azinheiras, pinheiros, freixos, sabugueiros ou choupos. Há uns meses a deambular pela zona encontrei um barranco com palmeiras-das-vassouras muito antigas, com mais de 2 metros, ainda bem que aquilo não tem acesso por estrada asfaltada, toda aquela zona em redor ardeu nas últimas décadas mas felizmente aquela pequena área escapou, isto dá uma ideia do que seria a paisagem se houvesse parques florestais de floresta nativa como há nos EUA, Reino Unido ou Alemanha. Seria uma floresta com enormes sobreiros, azinheiras, pinheiros, e palmeiras, freixos e choupos perto dos cursos de água, e arbustos como a murta, a aroeira ou o medronheiro. Isto nas zonas mais secas de solos de xisto.


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2016 às 23:34)

frederico disse:


> No entanto o _Q. canariensis_ foi efectivamente identificado em Monchique nos anos 50.


.


Foi identicado por quem? E sabes alguma coisa sobre a respectiva publicação?




frederico disse:


> Nos últimos 10 mil anos houve muitos ciclos climáticos. A azinheira já dominou no Norte da Península Ibérica, há provas disso.


.

Sabes de alguma publicação sobre o assunto?



frederico disse:


> O carvalho por sua vez já chegou até Marrocos. Entre estes ciclos ficam bosquetes relíquia em alguns locais, caso dos restos de Quercus robur no Algarve, Alentejo, Andaluzia e Estremadura espanhola, e no Atlas marroquino, da azinheira na região cantábrica, do pinheiro-silvestre no Gerês ou do sobreiro também no Gerês.



Pois, por isso importa identificar esse tipo de bosques.



frederico disse:


> Na minha freguesia no sotavento algarvio no final do século XIX a madeira já estava esgotada por isso plantaram uma mata com acácias que é hoje a mata nacional da Conceição de Tavira. Havia fornos de cal, pão, carvão e tijolo que consumiam muita lenha. Mas conheço zonas isoladas na serra com árvores gigantes e antigas, ou mesmo fora da serra, que dão uma ideia da grandiosidade da floresta nativa. São sobreiros, azinheiras, pinheiros, freixos, sabugueiros ou choupos. Há uns meses a deambular pela zona encontrei um barranco com palmeiras-das-vassouras muito antigas, com mais de 2 metros, ainda bem que aquilo não tem acesso por estrada asfaltada, toda aquela zona em redor ardeu nas últimas décadas mas felizmente aquela pequena área escapou, isto dá uma ideia do que seria a paisagem se houvesse parques florestais de floresta nativa como há nos EUA, Reino Unido ou Alemanha. Seria uma floresta com enormes sobreiros, azinheiras, pinheiros, e palmeiras, freixos e choupos perto dos cursos de água, e arbustos como a murta, a aroeira ou o medronheiro. Isto nas zonas mais secas de solos de xisto.



Interessante, obrigado pelo relato.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2016 às 11:16)

Esta manhã deparei-me com dois escaravelhos desta espécie (oryctes nasicornis). Estavam os dois já mortos. Este tem um pouco mais de 4 cm, o outro parecia um pouco mais pequeno.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2016 às 00:31)

Na tarde passada esta atrevida decidiu fazer uma visita aos muros de um vizinho meu, assustou-se muito assim que percebeu que estava a ser observada e nem sequer se deixou fotografar por inteiro tendo-se escondido durante horas num tijolo. É incrível como é que ela tendo seguramente mais que 1.5m se conseguiu enrolar ao ponto de caber dentro do dito tijolo. Cá ficam os registos possíveis:

Cobra-de-ferradura (_Hemorrhois hippocrepis_)


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2016 às 01:51)

Aqui fica uma Libélula-crepuscular que se julgava camuflada na minha cerejeira:

*Libélula crepuscular (Boyeria irene)*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2016 às 03:40)

As minhas primeiras fotos de andorinhas, e por sorte calhou-me logo uma espécie que não se pode dizer que seja rara, mas que não é muito frequente por aqui. Consegui estas 2 fotos no dia 11 de Junho, e podia ter tirado mais, não fosse uma rola a espantar-me os modelos. Contudo esqueci-me de as partilhar aqui porque andava muito ocupado, pelo que as partilho agora.

Andorinha-dáurica (_Cecropis daurica_):


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:15)

*PICA-PAU-MALHADO-GRANDE, *
*O CARPINTEIRO DAS FLORESTAS*

*



*

_No montado, a presença do pica-pau-malhado-grande torna-se evidente nestas primeiras semanas de Verão. A correspondente da Wilder, Mafalda Ferreira de Lima, foi à procura desta espécie e registou-a em desenho._

Nestes meses de Sol, um dos habitantes mais carismáticos da quinta é sem duvida o pica-pau-malhado-grande (_Dendrocopos major_).

Assim que volto a ouvir um “tuc-tuc-tuc” constante vindo do montado, já sei que está de volta e vai ficar uns tempos nestas bandas! Na primavera, é comum vermos grupos com mais de dois pica-paus num frenesim de voos ondulantes por entre matas e antigos postes eléctricos de madeira. Mas assim que chega o Verão passa a ser mais comum ver apenas um ou dois indivíduos.

Curiosidades:


Os pica-paus têm penas espessas sobre as suas narinas que ajudam a evitar que partículas de madeira sejam inaladas.
O seu bico, para além de muito forte e pontiagudo, actua tanto como um cinzel como um pé de cabra para remover a casca e encontrar os insetos escondidos.
Tem uma língua bastante comprida com uma substância colante na ponta para a fácil captura de insectos.
http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/pica-pau-malhado-grande-o-carpinteiro-das-florestas/

*DGAV APROVA ALTERNATIVA BIOLÓGICA AO GLIFOSATO*

A Direção Geral de Agricultura e Veterinária (DGAV) autorizou a comercialização de um herbicida biológico, fabricado por uma empresa francesa, que pode constituir uma alternativa ao glifosato, estando apenas em falta a aprovação do rótulo. Governo vai também aprovar legislação para proibir o uso do pesticida glifosato em espaço público, admitindo, porém, exceções para controlar pragas.
“Estamos a preparar legislação para levar a Conselho de Ministros dentro de um mês ou mês e meio”, afirmou Luís Capoulas Santos ao jornal Expresso durante uma audição na comissão parlamentar de Agricultura e Mar, acrescentando que a prioridade é interditar este herbicida em locais com “grande concentração de pessoas” como escolas ou hospitais.

http://marketingagricola.pt/dgav-aprova-alternativa-biologica-ao-glifosato/

*Rio Tejo – Caudais reduzidos e travessão do Pego preocupam ambientalistas*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2016 às 22:11)

*Nova barragem pode ser solução para a regularização do caudal do Tejo*

A construção da barragem do Alvito, numa zona que abrange os concelhos de Castelo Branco e Vila Velha de Ródão, pode ser parte da solução para a regularização dos caudais do rio Tejo. A opinião é do especialista em recursos hídricos Pedro Serra, que defendeu a solução esta quinta-feira, 7 de julho, num colóquio sobre o rio Tejo realizado em Vila Nova da Barquinha.

Ao longo do dia, a questão da gestão dos caudais do rio e da articulação com as barragens dominou várias das intervenções, advertindo o ex-presidente da Águas de Portugal que quer a legislação nacional quer a comunitária e internacional não fazem qualquer referência ao conceito de “caudal ecológico”, cuja definição considerou ser “complexa”.

Por outro lado, o especialista advertiu que a revisão do regime de caudais pode levar a uma revisão das licenças de exploração, com consequente internalização dos custos que as empresas produtoras de energia procurarão traduzir em aumentos das tarifas cobradas aos consumidores.

A barragem do Alvito, empreendimento de aproveitamento hidroelétrico do Rio Ocreza, nos municípios de Vila Velha de Ródão e Castelo Branco, previsto na década de 60 do século passado e cuja construção foi iniciada durante o Governo socialista de José Sócrates, foi suspensa pelo atual Governo no passado mês de abril, juntamente com a barragem do Girabolho, no rio Mondego.~

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/16176-nova-barragem-pode-ser-solucao-para-a-regularizacao-do-caudal-do-tejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2016 às 20:43)

*SAIBA IDENTIFICAR 6 ESPÉCIES DE MUSGOS E LÍQUENES DAS ÁRVORES E TELHADOS*

Líquene pó-de-ouro (_Chrysothrix candelaris_):




Líquene crustáceo – Pó de ouro (_Chrysothrix candelaris_). Foto: César Garcia

Procure esta espécie pela sua cor amarelada que faz lembrar dourado. Este é um líquene que vive no tronco das árvores e que faz parte do grupo dos líquenes que se assemelham a crostas (líquenes crustáceos).

“Os líquenes crustáceos, por serem os mais tolerantes à poluição, são aqueles que mais frequentemente encontramos nas cidades”, diz Palmira Carvalho.

Líquene-dos-telhados (_Xanthoria parietina_):




Líquene-dos-telhados(Xanthoria parietina). Foto: Margarida Marques


Este é outro líquene crustáceo. É uma espécie que precisa de bastante luz e que pode observar durante todo o ano. É a espécie de líquene que costuma dar cor às telhas e aos muros.

Líquene Parmelia verde _(Flavoparmelia caperata):_




Líquene foliáceo – Parmelia verde _(Flavoparmelia caperata). _Foto: Margarida Marques

Este líquene pertence a outro grupo, o dos foleáceos que, como o nome indica, assemelham-se a folhas. Procure-o nos troncos das árvores. Na região de Lisboa são bons locais Sintra e o Parque Florestal de Monsanto.



Líquenes evernia (_Evernia prunasti_): 




Líquene fruticuloso – Evernia (_Evernia prunasti_). Foto: Margarida Marques

Por fim, este pertence ao terceiro grupo de líquenes, os fruticulosos, que fazem lembrar minúsculos arbustos. Mais uma vez, Sintra e Monsanto são bons locais para os encontrar.

Musgo trançado-comum (_Hypnum cupressiforme_):




Musgo-trançado-comum (Hypnum cupressiforme). Foto: MUHNAC

Esta será a espécie mais conhecida, diz César Garcia_,_ especialista nestas florestas em miniatura que, em rigor científico, são apelidadas de briófitas. O musgo-trançado-comum, moderadamente sensível à poluição atmosférica, é a espécie que costuma ser utilizadas nos presépios e por vários fungos e animais, como fonte de alimento ou para a construção dos seus abrigos.

Musgo capuz-vulgar (_Orthotrichum tenellum_):



Musgo-capuz-vulgar (_Orthotrichum tenellum_). Foto: César Garcia

No entanto, uma das espécies mais frequentes em Portugal é o musgo-capuz-vulgar, que cresce sobre as árvores e tem uma boa tolerância à poluição atmosférica.

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-natura...-de-musgos-e-liquenes-das-arvores-e-telhados/


----------



## lreis (31 Ago 2016 às 00:20)

Coisas que podem acontecer na interacção entre o Homem e a Natureza.
Neste caso na Irlanda entre triatletas e um gamo, erradamente, identificado como veado

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/triatleta-atropelado-por-veado-em-prova-de-qualificacao-5363979.html


----------



## Thomar (4 Set 2016 às 08:01)

*RIA FORMOSA: CAVALOS MARINHOS ESTÃO EM PERIGO
*
O alerta foi feito por cientistas do Centro de Ciências do Mar (CCMAR), há mais de dez anos a estudar os cavalos marinhos na Ria Formosa. Os investigadores dizem que esta espécie tem sofrido grande decréscimo nos últimos anos e reforçam que são necessárias medidas para proteger os seus habitats.

Como causas prováveis para esta situação os biólogos do CCMAR apontam a pesca directa ou acessória, poluição e actividades lúdicas na Ria Formosa. E há espécies mais susceptíveis do que outras, caso do Hippocampus hippocampus e o H. guttulatus que mostram já sinais de “elevada susceptibilidade a factores disruptivos, como sejam as alterações do habitat e a sobre-exploração”. O meio ambiente e a influência humana provocam assim impacto numa espécie já de si sensível pela sua baixa mobilidade, reduzida capacidade de dispersão e baixa fecundidade.

Dada a vulnerabilidade destas espécies, o CCMAR revela crescente preocupação com o assunto e tem desenvolvido acções de sensibilização e educação ambiental junto das populações locais. Os cientistas estão também a desenvolver ferramentas não invasivas para estudos de abundância e projectos para promoção do aumento da complexidade de habitats, através da criação de estruturas artificiais.

Para o futuro, estuda-se a possibilidade de propor a inclusão das duas espécies de cavalos marinhos na Convenção de Berna (ou Convenção sobre a Vida Selvagem e os Habitats Naturais na Europa) que vai brevemente ser revista pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).


Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/09/03/ria-formosa-cavalos-marinhos-estao-em-perigo/


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Aqui fica uma pequena ave migratória, encontra-se facilmente agora durante o mês de Setembro, é só pena que aquando a sua passagem por Portugal, se apresente já com o ''casaco de inverno'' que não é tão vistoso:
*
Papa-moscas-preto (Ficedula hypoleuca)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2016 às 10:29)

*Elevada concentração de mercúrio põe em risco golfinhos portugueses*
com Lusa


  Os golfinhos da costa portuguesa têm níveis mais elevados de mercúrio do que a maioria na restante costa europeia, segundo a investigação de uma equipa de biólogos da Universidade de Aveiro, hoje divulgada.





A quantidade de mercúrio - um metal pesado altamente tóxico para a saúde , e cujos valores presentes nas populações nacionais de golfinhos foram investigados pela equipa de biólogos da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) -, só é mesmo ultrapassada pelas espécies que habitam nas costas dos mares Mediterrâneo e Adriático.

“Podemos estar perante um “potencial problema, associado ao mercúrio no ecossistema marinho em Portugal”, alertam os investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro, relembrando que a principal via de entrada do mercúrio e de outros poluentes químicos nos golfinhos ocorre por ingestão.

“Algumas das presas principais destes golfinhos são espécies comerciais importantes, pelo que representam alimento frequentemente ingerido pelos humanos”, salienta a bióloga Sílvia Monteiro, investigadora do Departamento de Biologia e do Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar da UA.

Dois fatores podem estar a influenciar a presença deste metal pesado nos golfinhos analisados decorre de fenómenos naturais ligados a processos oceanográficos ou geotérmicos e a ação humana, nomeadamente a agricultura, a indústria, o tráfego marítimo ou a exploração mineira.

“Os golfinhos possuem um conjunto de características: são predadores de topo, têm uma limitada capacidade de excreção de poluentes, têm uma elevada longevidade e elevada mobilidade. Essas características tornam-nos potencialmente ameaçados por poluentes químicos e potenciais sentinelas do estado de contaminação do ecossistema marinho”, explica Sílvia Monteiro.

A equipa de investigação realizou análises ao mercúrio em dezenas de animais que deram à costa nos últimos anos, já mortos ou que acabaram por morrer nas praias.

O estudo centrou-se nos organismos de duas das espécies mais comuns das águas nacionais: a roaz e o boto.

No caso da espécie roaz (Tursiops truncatus) verificaram-se dos níveis mais elevados de mercúrio em águas europeias, com valores só excedidos por animais analisados em águas do Mediterrâneo e Adriático. Resultados similares, embora relativamente menores, foram encontrados para a espécie boto (Phocoena phocoena).

Apesar da comunidade científica mundial pouco ainda saber sobre os efeitos dos poluentes químicos na saúde dos golfinhos, “existem já vários estudos que mostram que a exposição a metais pesados interfere no seu desenvolvimento e crescimento, pelo que Sílvia Monteiro diz ser “fundamental conhecer o impacto das ameaças antropogénicas sofridas por estas espécies, de modo a permitir uma implementação eficaz de estratégias de conservação”.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...e-mercurio-poe-em-risco-golfinhos-portugueses


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2016 às 20:43)

*Noruega vai abater 47 lobos*

*



*

A Noruega autorizou esta sexta-feira o abate de 47 lobos, uma espécie ameaçada de extinção no país, originando protestos generalizados entre os defensores destes animais.

"Não assistimos a esta situação desde há cerca de 100 anos, quando a política de então consistia em exterminar todos os grandes carnívoros", referiu Nina Jensen, secretária-geral do Fundo mundial para a natureza (WWF) na Noruega, denunciando um "abate massivo".

"Abater 70% da população de lobos não é digno de uma nação verde", acrescentou em comunicado.

Entre 65 e 68 lobos foram recenseados no passado inverno na Noruega, segundo o organismo especializado Rovdata, e pelo menos 25 outros nas regiões fronteiriças com a vizinha Suécia. Existem ainda um número não determinado de crias, que nasceram entre abril e maio.

Os criadores de gado queixam-se regularmente das razias que este predador provoca nos seus rebanhos de ovelhas.

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/noruega-vai-abater-47-lobos-5393552.html


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2016 às 22:15)

Hoje vi uma ave espectacular, com grande crista e grandes cores, pareceu-me ser um picapau-de-cabeça-amarela (Celeus flavescens).
Só vejo referências do Brasil, será possivel ter visto essa ave por cá?


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2016 às 00:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje vi uma ave espectacular, com grande crista e grandes cores, pareceu-me ser um picapau-de-cabeça-amarela (Celeus flavescens).
> Só vejo referências do Brasil, será possivel ter visto essa ave por cá?



Se realmente era um, duvido que tenha vindo pelas próprias asas até cá. Só se fugiu de cativeiro... contudo esta espécie até se encontra ameaçada.  Não estou ver que ave pudesse ser, receio que não fosse autóctone, porque autóctone e com grande crista só me vem à cabeça a Poupa (_Upupa epops_). Seria uma Caturra?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 10:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se realmente era um, duvido que tenha vindo pelas próprias asas até cá. Só se fugiu de cativeiro... contudo esta espécie até se encontra ameaçada.  Não estou ver que ave pudesse ser, receio que não fosse autóctone, porque autóctone e com grande crista só me vem à cabeça a Poupa (_Upupa epops_). Seria uma Caturra?



Infelizmente não consegui tirar  foto,após alguma pesquisar encontrei a ave.
Cruzei-me com uma Poupa(Upupa epops).





http://hidephotography.com/getpage.php?pg=search&sr=Upupa epops

Segundo pesquisei é pouco comum nesta zona.
Vi-a no vale do Cabreiro, Alcabideche.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2016 às 22:25)

O tempo está tão agradável que se no ano passado por esta altura as andorinhas iam escasseando, agora há ainda uma grande quantidade a circular. Hoje apareceu-me de novo uma das menos frequentes:
*
Andorinha-dáurica (Cecropis daurica)*


















Descobri ontem, a razão pela qual os Piscos-de-peito-ruivo têm uma grande cumplicidade com os Papa-moscas, pertencem ambos à família ((Muscicapidae), pelo que para os Piscos, devem ser uns parentes que vêm de longe:

*Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (Erithacus rubecula)*




*
Papa-moscas-preto (Ficedula hypoleuca)*













Finalmente os Pintassilgos estrearam os meus girassóis, e para meu espanto esta mamã andava a alimentar uma cria juvenil:
*
Pintassilgo (Carduelis carduelis)*


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2016 às 00:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O tempo está tão agradável que se no ano passado por esta altura as andorinhas iam escasseando, agora há ainda uma grande quantidade a circular. Hoje apareceu-me de novo uma das menos frequentes:
> *
> Andorinha-dáurica (Cecropis daurica)*
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2016 às 21:30)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos!



Obrigado, MSantos!


----------



## belem (23 Set 2016 às 21:04)




----------



## Dan (24 Set 2016 às 17:25)

Brama do veado vermelho no Parque de Montesinho, esta manhã. 










Foi possível observar um elevado numero de animais e escutar os bramidos de vários machos. 

Também se avistaram alguns corços e uma raposa.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2016 às 11:44)

http://www.dn.pt/ciencia/biosfera/i...iu-30-novas-especies-de-moluscos-3126108.html

É de 2013, mas isso não importa.

Desconhecia, e acho impressionante a quantidade de descobertas feitas, apenas por um investigador.
E como já me disseram, apenas visitaram algumas zonas...






Uma das espécies descobertas (_Oxychilus (Drouetia) viridescens_)


E isto é em relação aos terrestres, nem imagino o que haverá por descobrir nos marinhos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2016 às 20:25)

*TOMAR: STRONGBOW OFERECE 250 MACIEIRAS A CEM SOLDOS *



A Strongbow, líder mundial no mercado das sidras, ofereceu 250 árvores de fruto, macieiras, à aldeia de Cem Soldos, em Tomar, uma por cada família. Esta oferta surge no seguimento de uma ativação feita pela marca no Festival Bons Sons, com o propósito de assinalar os 10 anos do Festival e da associação às marcas da Central de Cervejas, desde a sua 1ª edição.

Os festivaleiros foram desafiados a depositar latas vazias de Strongbow nos contentores existentes no recinto do festival e por cada contentor cheio uma macieira seria oferecida à população da aldeia. Como resultado da ativação todas as famílias da aldeia receberão a sua árvore.

A entrega das macieiras foi feita no passado fim-de-semana, numa festa organizada pela população local, com o apoio da Strongbow, como forma de agradecimento aos cerca de 400 voluntários que trabalharam no festival.

http://www.mediotejo.net/tomar-strongbow-oferece-250-macieiras-a-cem-soldos-cvideo/


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2016 às 23:50)

Ontem consegui fotografar mais uma espécie para a minha coleção, não é fácil porque as Trepadeiras-comuns (_Certhia brachydactyla)_ têm bichos carpinteiros. Trepa trepa árvore acima, e eu que me amanhe com as fotos, lá consegui 3 registos depois de uns 40 disparos, sorte ter muitas árvores no meu quintal para elas fazerem escalada. Ao contrário da Trepadeira-azul (_Sitta europaea_) que é especialista a descer superfícies, as comuns só conseguem subir, graças a uma morfologia das patas especial, e também devido à sua cauda relativamente rígída que a ajuda a equilibrar-se. As Trepadeiras-comuns surgem com alguma regularidade por aqui, já a azul nunca surgiu até hoje (pelo menos nunca a vi), talvez seja rara por estas bandas, ou prefira mesmo os bosques. De qualquer modo são aves com comportamentos idênticos mas de famílias diferentes, o que me intriga relativamente à filogenia delas

Bom cá vão as fotos:
*Trepadeira-comum (Certhia brachydactyla)*













Aproveito para deixar mais uns registos de Pintassilgos, agora não querem outra coisa se não os meus girassóis:
*Pintassilgo (Carduelis carduelis)*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 13:33)

Boas,

Alguém me sabe dizer que insecto é este?
Confesso  que me assustei quando  o vi, pois passei a escassos cms. 
Fotografei-o na serra de Sintra, cota 140 metros, vertente norte,  local extremamente abrigado e húmido.



upload imagem


----------



## bluejay (27 Out 2016 às 14:06)

Muda de Larva de Libélula. Elas trepam para fora da água na metamorfose.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 14:15)

No dia 16 deste mês assisti a um documentário fantástico no programa Vida Selvagem da SIC acerca do Estuário do Tejo todo ele dedicado à fauna da região, infelizmente não consegui verificar o vídeo no youtube e creio que ainda não existe mas se conseguirem passar a box para trás aconselho a todos. Coloco aqui um trailer para "abrir" o apetite  .


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2016 às 14:24)

Seria este?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 14:36)

bluejay disse:


> Muda de Larva de Libélula. Elas trepam para fora da água na metamorfose.



Curioso,obrigado pela ajuda, estava longe de associar a tal coisa.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seria este?



Infelizmente não, também reparei nesse mas é mais antigo, como este é muito recente presumo que ainda ninguém o tenha carregado no Youtube.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2016 às 17:12)

Por falar em libélulas, dezenas delas estão a passar pela minha janela neste momento. Nunca tinha visto tantas e ainda por cima em meio urbano.


----------



## Thomar (3 Nov 2016 às 17:17)

Más notícias:


_"_*Vírus que ataca coelhos ameaça conservação de lince-ibérico e águia imperial*

*Um estudo desenvolvido por investigadores do Porto e de Espanha indica que uma nova variante do vírus da Doença Hemorrágica Viral (DHV) do coelho pode ameaçar a conservação das populações de lince-ibérico e águia-imperial na Península Ibérica.*
_
O projeto, coordenado pelo Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos da Universidade do Porto (CIBIO-InBIO), envolve investigadores das áreas da ecologia, da biologia da conservação e da virologia, e técnicos de órgãos governamentais e de organizações não-governamentais dos dois países.

A equipa avaliou os efeitos reais da nova variante da DHV do coelho-bravo na conservação dos ecossistemas ibéricos, identificando um decréscimo anual de cerca de 20% nas suas populações naturais.

De acordo com o investigador do CIBIO-InBIO Pedro Monterroso, este vírus, (detectado em França, em 2010, tendo atingido Espanha em 2011 e Portugal em 2012) é fulminante e não tem caraterísticas externas.

"Enquanto o vírus anterior só afetava a população adulta, nesta variante, os coelhos jovens - inclusive acabados de nascer - são também uma classe muito suscetível da doença", indicou à Lusa, acrescentando que, devido a isso, "não há recrutamento de novos indivíduos para a população, que diminui cada vez mais".

A maior parte dos coelhos encontrados mortos no campo e analisados eram positivos para a nova variante, "sendo que mais de 50% eram animais com menos de seis meses", acrescentaram os membros do CIBIO-InBIO, Pedro Esteves e Joana Abrantes._

_A escassez de alimentos originada pelo vírus levou a uma diminuição do número de indivíduos reprodutores de lince-ibérico, na serra de Andújar (Espanha), e de águia-imperial-ibérica, na região do vale do Guadiana (Portugal).

Segundo Pedro Monterroso, na ausência de alimento, estas espécies vão reduzir os gastos de energia com funções não vitais, nomeadamente com a reprodução.

O lince-ibérico e a águia-imperial-ibérica são dois predadores de topo, exclusivos da Península Ibérica, e a sua diminuição pode conduzir "a um aumento de predadores generalistas, como a raposa e o sacarrabos, capazes de causar um efeito ainda maior na supressão do coelho-bravo, perpetuando os efeitos da DHV".

"Pela posição que ocupam, estas espécies são peças fundamentais na manutenção da estabilidade dos ecossistemas e na regulação de outras populações", explicou.

O professor da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade do Porto e coordenador do grupo de investigação do CIBIO-InBIO envolvido neste trabalho, Paulo Célio Alves, acredita que a eficiente conservação dos ecossistemas apenas é conseguida através de fortes colaborações pessoais e institucionais, tanto a nível nacional como a nível internacional.

"Este tipo de resultados apenas é possível através da articulação de esforços entre instituições, com a criação de grupos multidisciplinares que trabalham em conjunto para a conservação das espécies e dos ecossistemas ", concluiu.

O estudo vai ser publicado na revista científica Scientific Reports, do grupo Nature.

Diário Digital com Lusa"_

Fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=848859


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

*PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ EM PORTUGAL, UM ENVENAMENTO DE DUAS ÁGUIAS VAI A JULGAMENTO*

*




*

Numa decisão inédita, um juiz de instrução do Tribunal de Ourique decidiu que a reserva de caça onde os animais (em perigo de extinção) foram encontrados mortos pode ser responsabilizada - isto apesar de o Ministério Público ter recomendado o arquivamento do processo

De uma assentada, num dia de verão, foi dizimada 7% da população de águias-imperiais-ibéricas em Portugal. É isso que representam as duas águias-imperiais encontradas mortas em julho de 2013, perto de Castro Verde - sobram agora 13 casais a nidificar no nosso país.

Mas, mesmo tendo em conta a gravidade do caso, tudo se encaminhava para mais um crime sem castigo. Afinal, nunca chegou a julgamento um único processo de envenamento de animais protegidos em Portugal, apesar de serem situações relativamente frequentes (nos últimos anos, as maiores vítimas têm sido abutres e lobos, que acabam por comer carne envenenada destinada a raposas e saca-rabos, considerados pestes pelos agricultores). A quase impossibilidade de encontrar o perpetrador do crime costuma levar ao arquivamento destes casos.

http://visao.sapo.pt/verde/2016-11-...m-envenamento-de-duas-aguias-vai-a-julgamento


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ EM PORTUGAL, UM ENVENAMENTO DE DUAS ÁGUIAS VAI A JULGAMENTO*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Foto brutal!
Boa noticia apesar do triste fim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

Hoje vi uma ave que nunca tinha visto, tinha uma cauda preta e azul e o resto do corpo parecia um cinzento escuro, mas o azul chamava muito à atenção. Alguém conhece a ave como descrevi?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje vi uma ave que nunca tinha visto, tinha uma cauda preta e azul e o resto do corpo parecia um cinzento escuro, mas o azul chamava muito à atenção. Alguém conhece a ave como descrevi?



Seria esta...
Charneco [Pega-azul] (Cyanopica cyanus)





Aqui neste site podes encontrar o nome das aves, só é pena porque só no fim de carregares em cima do nome de cada ave é que aparece a sua foto, e a descrição dela.
http://www.avesdeportugal.info/avesdeportugal-alfab.html






O abelharuco tem também umas cores lindas... Também é uma ave que se costuma observar com frequência.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 22:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Seria esta...
> Charneco [Pega-azul] (Cyanopica cyanus)
> 
> 
> ...


Era o Charneco! Ave lindíssima!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Um dos belos símbolos da serra de Sintra, _Salamandra Salamandra._
Por acaso nunca tinha visto uma tão pequena, a castanha serviu para fazer escala.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

Alguem me sabe dizer que especie é esta?
Obrigado.



image upload no size limit


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2016 às 12:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer que especie é esta?
> Obrigado.
> 
> 
> ...



Com essa foto é difícil, porque há várias espécies que podem ter essa configuração de copa em cone, poderá ser uma picea spp, um abeto (abies spp) ou mesmo uma pseudotsuga. Se esmagares uma folha e cheirar a limão é quase de certeza uma Pseudotsuga menziesii (abeto de Douglas). Se a inserção das acículas (agulhas) nos ramos fizer lembrar uma ventosa, as acículas forem relativamente moles e uma das faces tiver um tom esbranquiçado será um abeto branco (Abies alba). Poderá ser também uma picea se as acículas foram muito duras e não tiver uma inserção no ramo a fazer lembrar uma ventosa.

Estas que referi serão as que me parecem ser mais prováveis, mas poderá eventualmente ser uma tsuga ou talvez mesmo uma sequoia, talvez alguém com mais conhecimentos de botânica possa interpretar a foto melhor do que eu.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

Muito obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:46)

*VN BARQUINHA | POVO QUE LAVAS NO RIO… COM QUE ÁGUA? (C/ VÍDEO)*

**
Uma visita ao parque ribeirinho de Vila Nova da Barquinha revelou que Amália Rodrigues não poderia cantar o fado “Povo que lavas no rio” nas margens do Tejo. A escassez da água que corre no leito é atípica em novembro e tem sido denunciada nas redes sociais por cidadãos, ambientalistas e autarcas, como o presidente da Câmara Municipal, Fernando Freire. Conversámos com o autarca e subimos o Tejo até ao Castelo de Almourol que se transformou num símbolo da falta de respostas concretas por parte das entidades oficiais competentes.

O final de tarde em Vila Nova da Barquinha revela um cenário diferente do que é habitual no mês de novembro quando nos aproximamos da margem do rio Tejo e confirmámos as denúncias que se têm multiplicado nas redes sociais sobre a escassez de água. Por aqui, o “Povo que lavas no rio” de Amália Rodrigues teria de ser cantado junto dos tanques do parque ribeirinho, onde os patos se mantêm alheios ao triste fado deste recurso natural da região.






http://www.mediotejo.net/vn-barquinha-povo-que-lavas-no-rio-com-que-agua-c-video/


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2016 às 18:39)

*MOURISCAS | OLIVEIRA DO MOUCHÃO CONTA 3350 ANOS E É A MAIS ANTIGA DE PORTUGAL*

*



*

Muitas vezes nos deparamos com árvores de grande porte, das mais variadas espécies, e tentamos adivinhar a sua história, bem como a sua idade. Em Cascalhos, na freguesia de Mouriscas, concelho de Abrantes, a Oliveira do Mouchão com 3350 anos de existência é considerada a árvore mais antiga de Portugal, estando presente no ranking do ICNF de Árvores Monumentais de Portugal, sendo considerado exemplar contemporâneo de Cristo. A população, agradada com a presença de Arvoredo de Interesse Público na freguesia de Mouriscas, já criou um grupo nas redes sociais que pretende assinalar outros exemplares: o grupo Rota das Oliveiras Milenares de Mouriscas.

Esta árvore apresentava em abril de 2016 um perímetro base de 11,2 metros, um perímetro à altura do peito de 6,5 metros e uma altura de tronco até às primeiras pernadas de 3,2 metros, tendo-lhe sido estimada uma idade de 3350 anos”, lê-se.

http://www.mediotejo.net/mouriscas-...onta-3350-anos-e-e-a-mais-antiga-de-portugal/


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2016 às 16:32)

*Golfinhos avistados bem junto à praia em Cascais.*
Foi na sexta-feira passada e agora há vídeos que mostram um grupo de golfinhos a nadar e a surpreender tudo e todos com as suas proezas.





Um grupo de golfinhos muito bem sincronizados foi avistado em Cascais na última sexta-feira.

Foram partilhados entretanto vídeos no Facebook de pessoas que tiveram o privilégio de ver e filmar os animais marinhos a passar bem junto à praia, pelas 14:00.

Os relatos que surgem no Facebook dão conta de cerca de 10 ou mais golfinhos a passear por aquela zona da costa portuguesa. 
Fonte


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

isto é muito bom, os golfinhos são bons indicadores da qualidade da água e de peixe em abundância


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2016 às 19:13)

Sim é sempre bom sinal, mas não me causa assim grande espanto, volta e meia são avistados aqui na costa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

"Nós humanos" como é que conseguimos ser assim tão incensiveis, perante  uma de entre muitas espécies que devíamos proteger, mas não fazemos exactamente o contrário.
Depois secalhar daqui a uns anos lamentamo-nos quando esta espécie já estiver extinta, depois já será tarde...


----------



## james (15 Nov 2016 às 19:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Nós humanos" como é que conseguimos ser assim tão incensiveis, perante  uma de entre muitas espécies que devíamos proteger, mas não fazemos exactamente o contrário.
> Depois secalhar daqui a uns anos lamentamo-nos quando esta espécie já estiver extinta, depois já será tarde...




O lobo já passou por muito, não acredito que se vá extinguir. 

O problema é que, muitas vezes, muitas " pessoas" das aldeias, para proteger as suas 3 ou 4 vaquinhas ou os seus 2 porquinhos, decidem exterminar espécies animais importantíssimas para o país quer a nível ambiental quer turístico. 
E vou ser politicamente incorreto.  Para mim, considero mais importante  para o país a conservação de espécies animais raras, nomeadamente na sua importância para o equilíbrio do ecossistema quer na sua importância para um aproveitamento turístico sustentado,  do que as vacas do ti Manel. 
Quem não estiver satisfeito, pode sempre emigrar. 

P. S.  as autoridades já estão a promover diligências para identificar e levar à justiça o criminoso que fez isso?  
É que envenenar lobos é crime.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2016 às 20:21)

james disse:


> O lobo já passou por muito, não acredito que se vá extinguir.
> 
> O problema é que, muitas vezes, muitas " pessoas" das aldeias, para proteger as suas 3 ou 4 vaquinhas ou os seus 2 porquinhos, decidem exterminar espécies animais importantíssimas para o país quer a nível ambiental quer turístico.
> E vou ser politicamente incorreto.  Para mim, considero mais importante  para o país a conservação de espécies animais raras, nomeadamente na sua importância para o equilíbrio do ecossistema quer na sua importância para um aproveitamento turístico sustentado,  do que as vacas do ti Manel.
> ...



Pois quem cria animais para o seu próprio sustento sabe que é sempre muito chato, acordar no dia seguinte e ver a sua galinheira dizimada, eu próprio já passei por isso, mas neste caso foi o saca-rabos que me matou as galinhas, e não foi por aí que eu decidi logo ir montar armadilhas e envenená-los a todos.
Simplesmente tive de começar do zero, claro que custa sempre, mas é a lei da vida, tanto para o animais, como para nós, a subsistência é assim mesmo.
Eu quando falei que o lobo se podia extinguir, falei assim numa visão a longo prazo.
A investigação destes tipos de crimes creio que não deve ser fácil, porque quem o faz deixa um pedaço de carne, no meio do mato, e no máximo fazendo uma autópsia ao lobo, só ficarão a saber que tipo de veneno o matou, entre outros detalhes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

*OS GAIOS ESCONDEM MILHARES DE BOLOTAS*

*




*

É no Outono que amadurecem as bolotas dos carvalhos e de outras árvores da espécie _Quercus_, como sobreiros e azinheiras. Esta é uma oportunidade bem aproveitada pelos gaios, que as armazenam debaixo de folhas e de vegetação rasteira.

Os gaios são aves da família dos corvídeos (Corvidae). São omnívoros e comem o que estiver disponível, incluindo insectos e ovos de outras aves, mas as bolotas são a parte mais importante da sua dieta.

Calcula-se que cada gaio esconde vários milhares de bolotas por ano, que depois do Inverno vão ser importantes ainda nos restantes meses. Para as comer, partem a casca com o bico e comem o que está no interior.

“Têm uma memória incrível e podem memorizar durante meses centenas de esconderijos de bolotas”, adianta Paulo Catry.

No entanto, todos os anos, são muitas as bolotas que acabam por ficar esquecidas nos seus esconderijos, acabando por dar origem a novas árvores, o que transforma os gaios num dos mais importantes “semeadores” de carvalhos e de outras plantas da espécie _Quercus – _tanto no campo como em jardins de cidades.

As bolotas das azinheiras (_Quercus ilex_) estão entre as mais apreciadas por estas aves, seguidas pelas do sobreiro (_Quercus suber_) e do carvalho-cerquinho (_Quercus faginea_), notam os mesmos investigadores.

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/os-gaios-escondem-milhares-de-bolotas/


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2016 às 21:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *OS GAIOS ESCONDEM MILHARES DE BOLOTAS*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hoje vim um!  Também vejo diariamente os periquitos-de-colar, que fazem um chinfrim


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2016 às 21:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *OS GAIOS ESCONDEM MILHARES DE BOLOTAS*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




São aves espantosas. É curioso ver em Lisboa, por exemplo, um aumento claro do número de exemplares, a que não será alheio certamente a criação de espaços verdes nos últimos anos.


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2016 às 11:15)

Penso que seja este o tópico correcto para abordar esta questão.



srr disse:


> È da minha zona, Perto Barragem de Belver, Aproveite para ir ver a Desgraça poluição do Tejo , a agua vai Turva, castanha e cheiro nauseabumdo
> Até suponho que irão descarregar mais * aproveitando a previsão de chuva!



Bom dia, é uma notícia triste essa que me está a dar, a região tem vindo a ter fluxo turístico enorme precisamente pela beleza do Tejo e da suas margens . A poluição que se está a referir é relativamente a algumas descargas em V.V.Ródão?


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2016 às 18:18)

criz0r disse:


> Penso que seja este o tópico correcto para abordar esta questão.
> 
> 
> 
> Bom dia, é uma notícia triste essa que me está a dar, a região tem vindo a ter fluxo turístico enorme precisamente pela beleza do Tejo e da suas margens . A poluição que se está a referir é relativamente a algumas descargas em V.V.Ródão?




O rio Tejo, bem como os seus principais afluentes, tem sido bem castigados com descargas ilegais, um dos maiores problemas por vezes são os conflitos de interesses, ou seja, sei que á governantes que tem ações em algumas destas empresas que poluem os recursos hídricos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

*Vila Nova de Cerveira*
*Lobo morto exposto em cima do brasão da freguesia de Covas*






Um lobo morto terá sido colocado durante a madrugada desta terça-feira em cima do brasão da freguesia de Covas, em Vila Nova de Cerveira.

Segundo o presidente da junta, Rui Esteves, o cadáver do animal apareceu cerca das 6 horas exposto num símbolo em frente à igreja da localidade.

"Não apareceu lá por acaso. Aquilo foi montado. Acredito que tenha sido exposto. O lobo não ia morrer mesmo em cima do símbolo", declarou o autarca, referindo que a GNR esteve no local cerca das 8 horas horas e o cadáver acabou por ser removido hora e meia depois pelo Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e Ambiente (SEPNA).


Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/via...-do-brasao-da-freguesia-de-covas-5512705.html

Quando nós próprios pensamos que o ser humano já não pode ser muito mais cruel do que já tem sido para toda a biodiversidade, eis que ainda aparece uma notícia destas que ainda nos consegue surpreender.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2016 às 23:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vila Nova de Cerveira*
> *Lobo morto exposto em cima do brasão da freguesia de Covas*
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo que li noutra noticia sobre o tema, o lobo terá sido atropelado e depois alguém o largou sobre o brasão da vila. Mais uma triste página sobre o lobo em Portugal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 11:15)

MSantos disse:


> Pelo que li noutra noticia sobre o tema, o lobo terá sido atropelado e depois alguém o largou sobre o brasão da vila. Mais uma triste página sobre o lobo em Portugal...



Sim é verdade eu também tinha lido isso, até porque seria dificil de acreditar que o lobo tinha chegado até ao centro da cidade pelo seu "próprio pé".
Este acto parece-me ser tratar-se de um género de vingança/retaliação, para com o lobo.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2016 às 19:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim é verdade eu também tinha lido isso, até porque seria dificil de acreditar que o lobo tinha chegado até ao centro da cidade pelo seu "próprio pé".
> Este acto parece-me ser tratar-se de um género de vingança/retaliação, para com o lobo.



Pelo facto de possivelmente ter sido morto atropelado pode não ter sido morto propositadamente, mas a atitude de colocar o lobo por cima do brasão num sitio para toda a gente ver não foi inocente, foi claramente uma atitude provocatória...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

*Envenenamento massivo de animais selvagens*






A Liga para a Proteção da Natureza (LPN) faz a denúncia. Nunca foram mortos tantos animais em tão pouco tempo na Zona de Proteção Especial (ZPE) de Castro Verde. LPN faz apelo ao Governo.

Na última semana encontrados 11 animais silvestres vítimas de envenenamento na ZPE de Castro Verde, no Baixo Alentejo. Entre os animais encontrados estão espécies tão ameaçadas da nossa fauna como a águia-imperial-ibérica ou o milhafre-real.

De acordo com a LPN "o primeiro animal detetado, um milhafre-real encontrado ainda com vida pela Liga para a Proteção da Natureza, apresentava sintomas de envenenamento agudo, que incluía vómitos, espasmos musculares e outros sintomas de grande sofrimento. O animal foi encaminhado para o centro de recuperação de animais silvestres (RIAS/ALDEIA em Olhão), tendo sobrevivido e onde ainda se encontra em recuperação."

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambient...nto-massivo-de-animais-selvagens-5517291.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

*QUERCUS DIZ QUE GOVERNO VAI RESOLVER FALTA DE ALIMENTO PARA AVES NECRÓFAGAS*

*



*

Ainda não há datas definidas mas estará para breve a resolução do problema da falta de alimento para as aves necrófagas protegidas – como o abutre-do-egipto, o grifo ou o abutre-preto – em Portugal, avançou a Quercus, depois de uma reunião com o secretário de Estado da Agricultura e Alimentação.

Na sexta-feira passada, o secretário de Estado Luís Medeiros Viana garantiu à Quercus que vai existir uma mudança no Sirca – Sistema de Recolha de Cadáveres de Animais Mortos na Exploração, nomeadamente quanto “à obrigatoriedade de recolha de animais mortos em locais remotos e nos parques naturais”, segundo a Quercus.

“Esta tem sido uma reivindicação nossa há anos. Parece que agora vai mesmo acontecer”, disse hoje à Wilder Samuel Infante, coordenador nacional do Grupo de Trabalho da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade da Quercus.


http://www.wilder.pt/historias/quer...olver-falta-de-alimento-para-aves-necrofagas/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Dez 2016 às 21:44)

http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT83657

Alguém que perceba do assunto?


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2016 às 21:56)

do que sei a carpa é implacável, e deve ser eliminada não é nativa e efectivamente destrói habitats alguns já em más condições. em Barragens e afins pois consegue proliferar nesses locais de aguas paradas e muitas vezes eutrofizados   e no verão atingem temperaturas substanciais, pois conseguem retirar oxigénio do ar, o senhor parece ser pescador e isso é muito importante pois estas espécies são facilmente apanhadas


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2016 às 22:53)

As minhas primeiras fotos de Dezembro são de uma epécie que é uma visitante Outonal assídua do meu quintal, geralmente perfere cursos de água diversos, tornando-se por isso díficil de avistar fora dos mesmos, pelo que é um privilégio recebê-la em casa.  Creio que por esta época aproveita sempre o facto de eu demorar a limpar o tapete de folhas, para se alimentar e ficar algo camuflada ao mesmo tempo. É uma espécie algo díficil de fotografar, porque à semelhança das outras alvéolas, permanece em constante movimento. Abana-se toda desde a cauda à cabeça E já me esquecia, esta é uma das alvéolas mais assustadiças que conheço, para a fotografar tenho que estar bem longe e muito bem escondido, tão bem escondido que é inevitável não apanhar reflexos das paredes
*
Alvéola-cinzenta - fêmea - (Motacilla cinerea) - 02/12/2016 *


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2016 às 01:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As minhas primeiras fotos de Dezembro são de uma epécie que é uma visitante Outonal assídua do meu quintal, geralmente perfere cursos de água diversos, tornando-se por isso díficil de avistar fora dos mesmos, pelo que é um privilégio recebê-la em casa.  Creio que por esta época aproveita sempre o facto de eu demorar a limpar o tapete de folhas, para se alimentar e ficar algo camuflada ao mesmo tempo. É uma espécie algo díficil de fotografar, porque à semelhança das outras alvéolas, permanece em constante movimento. Abana-se toda desde a cauda à cabeça E já me esquecia, esta é uma das alvéolas mais assustadiças que conheço, para a fotografar tenho que estar bem longe e muito bem escondido, tão bem escondido que é inevitável não apanhar reflexos das paredes
> *
> Alvéola-cinzenta - fêmea - (Motacilla cinerea) - 02/12/2016 *



Excelentes registos Mr Neves!


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

MSantos disse:


> Excelentes registos Mr Neves!



Muito obrigado @MSantos !


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2016 às 19:13)

*Quercus pede ao Ministro do Ambiente que proíba a largada de balões*

*A Quercus – Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza pede ao Ministro do Ambiente que legisle e proíba a largada de balões, atendendo aos impactes ambientais associados a este tipo de eventos, muitos deles irreversíveis.*

*Nestas iniciativas são largados balões feitos em plástico e balões com uma lâmpada LED, assim como a respetiva pilha associada. Após serem libertados estes serão transportados para diversos ambientes (terrestre ou marinho) e após terminada a viagem, aqui ficarão depositados como um resíduo contaminante deste habitat.*











No caso dos plásticos, ao fim de alguns anos vão perder a cor e fragmentar-se em pedaços mais pequenos, sendo certamente confundidos por alimentos e ingeridos por peixes e outros animais marinhos, acabando estes por morrer. No caso das pilhas, este produto é composto por metais pesados, podendo ter no seu interior mercúrio (Hg), níquel (Ni), cádmio (Cd) e chumbo (Pb). Uma simples pilha é suficiente para contaminar uma área considerável de solos (equivalente à área de um campo de futebol) durante 50 anos.



A Quercus compreende as causas solidárias que estão normalmente na origem destas iniciativas, mas reforça que qualquer que seja a causa não poderá prejudicar outra, pelo que recomendamos a substituição das atividades de largada de balões por outras iniciativas com menos impacte ambiental. 

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...ro-do-ambiente-que-proiba-a-largada-de-baloes


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2016 às 19:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quercus pede ao Ministro do Ambiente que proíba a largada de balões*
> 
> *A Quercus – Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza pede ao Ministro do Ambiente que legisle e proíba a largada de balões, atendendo aos impactes ambientais associados a este tipo de eventos, muitos deles irreversíveis.*
> 
> ...


Finalmente! Já era sem tempo que alguma entidade que se manifesta-se contra esta actividade tão danosa ao meio-ambiente.

P.s. Devem ter lido as páginas do tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estrelas-em-movimento-e-a-piscarem.8280/


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2016 às 22:36)

e também se poupa no alumínio para chapéus contra a telepatia, pois a cada largada aumenta o avistamento de ovni´s


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2016 às 20:58)

Excelente foto, em que mostra a cooperação de duas aves, neste caso parece que estão a trocar alimento entre ambos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2016 às 19:35)

*Governo dá luz verde ao abate de 600 sobreiros em Trás-os-Montes*
Iberdrola já começou a cortar árvores para construir barragens do Tâmega. Movimento Rios Livres diz que algumas são centenárias.





Iberdrola diz que vai reflorestar um total de 142 hectares nas áreas abrangidas pelas três barragens PEDRO CUNHA


O Governo autorizou a Iberdrola a abater 608 sobreiros na área onde vai ser construída a barragem de Gouvães, uma das três que a empresa espanhola vai construir no rio Tâmega, numa área que se estende pelos concelhos de Cabeceiras de Basto, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Ribeira de Pena. A Iberdrola adiantou ao PÚBLICO que as árvores serão cortadas no início de 2017, “à medida das necessidades” identificadas nesta primeira fase da construção do Sistema Electroprodutor do Tâmega.

Segundo um despacho conjunto do secretário de Estado das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Rural, Amândio de Oliveira Torres, e do secretário de Estado da Energia, Jorge Seguro Sanches, a empresa tem autorização para abater 289 sobreiros adultos e 319 sobreiros jovens, numa área de “4,67 hectares de povoamentos e de pequenos núcleos daquela espécie, localizados na área de implantação da barragem de Gouvães”.

A empresa estima que seja preciso cortar árvores numa extensão de 95,17 hectares, embora diga que o número ainda não é exacto. Certo é que desde o início do processo “já licenciou” para abate cerca de duas mil árvores, segundo adiantou o seu porta-voz. A madeira destas árvores, explicou a mesma fonte, será entregue a autoridades e associações locais ou mesmo cidadãos “que se candidataram”.

https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/26/l...a-luz-verde-ao-abate-de-600-sobreiros-1755676


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

Boas.
Ha já alguns meses que esta amiga visita a zona 2 vezes por dia, mas é sempre muito difícil de a fotografar pois está sempre a uns bons 150 metros da minha posição.
Só agora consegui uma foto com alguma qualidade.
Sabem me dizer o que é ?
Obrigado.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

parece um falcão peregrino, um juvenil a mudar para plumagem de adulto


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2016 às 17:20)

camrov8 disse:


> parece um falcão peregrino, um juvenil a mudar para plumagem de adulto


Obrigado pela resposta


----------



## Cadito (29 Dez 2016 às 22:39)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas.
> Ha já alguns meses que esta amiga visita a zona 2 vezes por dia, mas é sempre muito difícil de a fotografar pois está sempre a uns bons 150 metros da minha posição.
> Só agora consegui uma foto com alguma qualidade.
> Sabem me dizer o que é ?
> Obrigado.



Olá.

É um bútio-comum/águia-d'asa-redonda _Buteo buteo_.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2016 às 23:27)

Boas,

Volta e meia cruzo-me com aves de rapina aqui perto de casa.
Ha poucos dias atrás tirei fotos, também tenho dificuldade identificar a especie.



how to screenshot on windows



image hosting free


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2016 às 11:03)

Cadito disse:


> Olá.
> 
> É um bútio-comum/águia-d'asa-redonda _Buteo buteo_.



Sim, pelo que parece. Mas tem uma plumagem algo invulgar.


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2016 às 11:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Volta e meia cruzo-me com aves de rapina aqui perto de casa.
> Ha poucos dias atrás tirei fotos, também tenho dificuldade identificar a especie.
> ...



Também me parece um bútio. Em Sintra já detectei a presença de águias de Bonelli e de bufos-reais. Também existem bufos reais com uma presença praticamente constante, no Vale do Cabreiro e na Serra da Carregueira. Bútios, corujas do mato, corujas das torres e mochos-galegos são contudo os mais comuns. Peneireiros, encontram-se às vezes também.

PS: Existem também falcões peregrinos em Sintra, mas são mais comuns no Cabo da Roca e naquela parte do litoral que tem menos perturbação (no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais).


----------



## Cadito (30 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

belem disse:


> Sim, pelo que parece. Mas tem uma plumagem algo invulgar.


Nota que a plumagem desta espécie em particular é muito variável. Aliás, o nome da espécie em francês é buse variable.  
Dá uma vista de olhos aqui.


----------



## Cadito (30 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

belem disse:


> Também me parece um bútio.


Concordo.


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2016 às 18:53)

Cadito disse:


> Nota que a plumagem desta espécie em particular é muito variável. Aliás, o nome da espécie em francês é buse variable.
> Dá uma vista de olhos aqui.





Cadito disse:


> Concordo.



Já conhecia a expressão de bútio-variável, mas obrigado pelo link e as maravilhosas fotografias.

Normalmente os bútios que vejo são diferentes, daí que tenha achado algo invulgar a plumagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

belem disse:


> Também me parece um bútio. Em Sintra já detectei a presença de águias de Bonelli e de bufos-reais. Também existem bufos reais com uma presença praticamente constante, no Vale do Cabreiro e na Serra da Carregueira. Bútios, corujas do mato, corujas das torres e mochos-galegos são contudo os mais comuns. Peneireiros, encontram-se às vezes também.
> 
> PS: Existem também falcões peregrinos em Sintra, mas são mais comuns no Cabo da Roca e naquela parte do litoral que tem menos perturbação (no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais).



Obrigado Belem, as fotos foram tiradas entre o Pisão e Zambujeiro.
O vale do Cabreiro é um "oasis" para as aves de rapina, talvez aquelas escarpas calcárias sejam excelentes para nidificiar.
Conheces bem aquela zona concordarás que é uma passagem tão repentina de área urbana para área selvagem, que impressiona.

É uma pena aquele sitio estar tão degradado, nas inaugurações é tudo um espectáculo...agora a gestão dos espaços é uma nulidade...Parque natural Sintra Cascais, Camara municipal de Cascais e Junta de freguesia de Alcabideche não ligam nenhuma aquele espaço.
Chega a ser patético inaugurarem tantos espaços verdes se depois não cuidam nada...


----------



## belem (2 Jan 2017 às 12:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado Belem, as fotos foram tiradas entre o Pisão e Zambujeiro.
> O vale do Cabreiro é um "oasis" para as aves de rapina, talvez aquelas escarpas calcárias sejam excelentes para nidificiar.
> Conheces bem aquela zona concordarás que é uma passagem tão repentina de área urbana para área selvagem, que impressiona.
> 
> ...



O Vale do Cabreiro tem um bocado de lixo, penso que deviam limpar aquilo (de resto, não precisa praticamente de gestão)...

E outra coisa, não deviam andar a tentar fazer daquilo um jardim, a vegetação ripícola está protegida por leis comunitárias (e trata-se de uma zona protegida) e não se pode andar a fazer podas e limpezas, como se fosse um pomar.
Só se gasta dinheiro e tempo e não tem qualquer efeito positivo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 10:18)

belem disse:


> O Vale do Cabreiro tem um bocado de lixo, penso que deviam limpar aquilo (de resto, não precisa praticamente de gestão)...
> 
> E outra coisa, não deviam andar a tentar fazer daquilo um jardim, a vegetação ripícola está protegida por leis comunitárias (e trata-se de uma zona protegida) e não se pode andar a fazer podas e limpezas, como se fosse um pomar.
> Só se gasta dinheiro e tempo e não tem qualquer efeito positivo.



O lixo ali presente é arrastado pela ribeira do Cabreiro, infelizmente durante anos depositavam lixo junto a mesma ribeira na zona da Ponte do pisão, e em grandes chuvadas o lixo acaba por se fixar ali no vale do Cabreiro. Mais, quando era miúdo lembro-me que o vale ainda estava pior, pois havia pessoal que mandava lixo ca do topo do vale, na zona da cancela, enfim uma vergonha.
Quando falei na gestão falava mais naquelas placas informativas das especieis que existem la e um mapa com rede hidrográfica e altimetria da região, está tudo podre, simplesmente desapareceu essa informação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2017 às 19:09)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2017 às 00:28)

Especial cuidado com as lagartas do pinheiro. Andam muitas por aí. O mínimo contacto pode ser muito prejudicial (irritações na pele ou olhos, problemas respiratórios, ou em casos extremos, morte).
Fotografia que uma amiga minha tirou anteontem na Costa da Caparica:





Toquei numa, sem querer, neste fim de semana e por muita sorte que não desenvolvi nenhuma reacção alérgica. A amiga que tirou a foto (também tocou no bicho por mera curiosidade) teve que ser assistida por um médico, mas já está tudo bem.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jan 2017 às 00:40)

Essa lagarta é uma grande praga já perdi alguns pinheiros por causa dessas porcaria e ainda por cima prejudica gravemente a nossa saúde!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2017 às 15:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Especial cuidado com as lagartas do pinheiro. Andam muitas por aí. O mínimo contacto pode ser muito prejudicial (irritações na pele ou olhos, problemas respiratórios, ou em casos extremos, morte).
> Fotografia que uma amiga minha tirou anteontem na Costa da Caparica:
> 
> Toquei numa, sem querer, neste fim de semana e por muita sorte que não desenvolvi nenhuma reacção alérgica. A amiga que tirou a foto (também tocou no bicho por mera curiosidade) teve que ser assistida por um médico, mas já está tudo bem.



É a Processionária do pinheiro (Thaumatopoea pityocampa), desenvolve-se durante o Inverno e Primavera em pinheiros bravos mas também ataca pinheiros mansos.  Deve-se evitar ao máximo o contacto com as lagartas e ninhos pois as lagartas produzem pelos urticantes que causam efeitos nefastos.

Normalmente não são mortais para os pinheiros, mesmo que a desfolha seja completa, no entanto levam a atraso no crescimento e podem tornar os pinheiros mais suscetíveis a outras pragas.

Ainda ontem tirei um ninho de um dos meus pinheiros, no entanto este ano não parece estar a ser muito mau quando comparado com anos anteriores.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2017 às 07:59)

Mais um visitante regular aqui em casa.
Fotos de à 2 semanas atrás.
Por pouco a Davis vp2 também ficava na foto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Esta foto mostra a força da natureza, ou seja o que ela quer ela consegue, nem que seja com o passar dos anos.
Literalmente esta planta nasceu na fenda desta pedra, onde se acumularam as folhas das árvores que se foram decompondo, formando o solo para o seu sustento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

António josé Sales disse:


> Essa lagarta é uma grande praga já perdi alguns pinheiros por causa dessas porcaria e ainda por cima prejudica gravemente a nossa saúde!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eu tive de cortar os meus pinheiros todos e substituí por oliveiras, vinha e árvores de fruto... esta zona está totalmente tomada...


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2017 às 19:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tive de cortar os meus pinheiros todos e substituí por oliveiras, vinha e árvores de fruto... esta zona está totalmente tomada...


isso é um perigo, nunca fui picado, mas ao que parece é um berbicacho em especial para crianças e animais domésticos, os pássaros e afins não lhe tocam dão cabo dos pinheiro que com o nematodo   vão de mal a pior devastando a produção de pinhão . tem anos piores que outros acho que se deve as condições do verão e inverno


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

luismeteo3 não há salvação para os pinheiros bravos os mansos conseguem resistir porque tem várias zonas de crescimento enquanto o pinheiro bravo tem só uma a parte do meio  que é a principal zona de crescimento se for comida por essa maldita lagarta o pinheiro morre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

camrov8 disse:


> isso é um perigo, nunca fui picado, mas ao que parece é um berbicacho em especial para crianças e animais domésticos, os pássaros e afins não lhe tocam dão cabo dos pinheiro que com o nematodo   vão de mal a pior devastando a produção de pinhão . tem anos piores que outros acho que se deve as condições do verão e inverno



*Chapins são aliados das pessoas em luta contra lagarta do pinheiro*

A Câmara Muncipal do Seixal desenvolve desde 2006 um projeto de combate à processionária do pinheiro, através de medidas de conservação de uma pequena ave, o chapim, que é predador natural do inseto. Atualmente já há 130 caixas-ninho instaladas por todo o concelho, de forma a promover a presença de mais chapins. A processionária, também conhecida como lagarta do pinheiro, é uma praga que pode levar as árvores à morte e os seus pêlos urticantes podem causar reações alérgicas no Homem e em animais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Vi esta foto no facebook e não resisti, tive de a partilhar aqui no nosso fórum.
Uma das muitas maravilhas da natureza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

*Descoberta de verdadeira ave rara na margem do Arade em Silves atrai birdwatchers de toda a Europa*

*




*
A franga-de-água-americana fotografada por Luísa Sequeira a 20 de Janeiro, que já está registada como “raridade” – Foto: Luísa Sequeira

Se um destes dias passar em Silves, junto às pontes sobre o Arade, e vir ali pessoas de máquinas fotográficas, binóculos e até telescópios a espreitar as margens do rio, não se assuste. São apenas observadores de aves que tentam ver a pequena franga-de-água-americana, uma verdadeira e já registada ave rara.

Trata-se de uma _Porzana carolina_, espécie que habita no continente americano, sendo esta a primeira vez que é avistada e registada em toda a Península Ibérica Continental.

E como é que uma ave do tamanho de um frango cruzou o Atlântico e chegou a Silves? «As aves volta e meia desviam-se das suas migrações (por erro, tempestades, etc)», explica Nelson Fonseca, arquiteto paisagista e ele próprio experimentado observador de aves.

O mais curioso é que a rara franga-de-água-americana ou sora (como também é conhecida) não foi detetada por nenhum super especialista, daqueles que investem horas e horas, todos os dias, à procura de raridades. Quem a encontrou e fotografou pela primeira vez foi Luísa Sequeira, uma professora de Portimão que se dedica a fotografar aves apenas desde há um ano.

«Costumo fotografar aves, mas por puro _hobby_, não tenho conhecimentos aprofundados na matéria, faço isto apenas por gosto e por lazer», contou Luísa Sequeira ao Sul Informação.

«Encontrei a ave por mero acaso, uma vez que foi num sítio onde já passei dezenas de vezes, na margem direita do Arade, em Silves, entre as duas pontes. Vi-a uma primeira vez no dia 10 de Janeiro, novamente a 17 de Janeiro e finalmente a 20 de Janeiro lá consegui captá-la em foto.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/01...m-silves-atrai-birdwatchers-de-toda-a-europa/


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2017 às 23:56)

WHORTAS disse:


> Mais um visitante regular aqui em casa.
> Fotos de à 2 semanas atrás.
> Por pouco a Davis vp2 também ficava na foto.



Garça-real! 
Também as tenho visto, no Rio Lis, bem no Centro de Leiria, junto ao Jardim Luís de Camões


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> luismeteo3 não há salvação para os pinheiros bravos os mansos conseguem resistir porque tem várias zonas de crescimento enquanto o pinheiro bravo tem só uma a parte do meio  que é a principal zona de crescimento se for comida por essa maldita lagarta o pinheiro morre.



Os pinheiros bravos também têm várias zonas de crescimento, mas sim é uma espécie com dominância apical muito forte e que nunca mais é o mesmo se o eixo central se perder.
Além disso a maioria das vezes as processionárias não matam os pinheiros, apenas os debilitam, já vi recuperações incríveis de pinheiros muito atacados. A processionária é uma praga autoctone que evoluiu com o hospedeiro de forma a não o matar, ao contrário do memátodo.

Para mais informações:
http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/prag-doe/resource/doc/proc/proc-florest-2015.pdf


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

quanto a pragas acho que o escaravelho da palmeira esta a cavar a própria sepultura, praticamente todas as palmeiras que vejo estão atacadas, esta a ter tanto sucesso
 que um dia não existiram palmeiras para o sustentar


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 23:41)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto a pragas acho que o escaravelho da palmeira esta a cavar a própria sepultura, praticamente todas as palmeiras que vejo estão atacadas, esta a ter tanto sucesso
> que um dia não existiram palmeiras para o sustentar


Aqui na minha terra as palmeiras desta espécie já não existem:




Em pouco mais de 1 ano, foram todas mortas, salvam-se duas que estão em destaque no ponto mais alto da vila e que são bastante antigas e deve ser por isso que ainda não morreram. Tirando essas, apenas estão duas da espécie vassoura num jardim. Em Portalegre praticamente também já não existem palmeiras, é incrível esta praga, a palmeira é uma árvore que aguenta tanto o calor como o frio e até gosto bastante, infelizmente está-se a extinguir, e não há nada que as possa salvar.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2017 às 23:46)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto a pragas acho que o escaravelho da palmeira esta a cavar a própria sepultura, praticamente todas as palmeiras que vejo estão atacadas, esta a ter tanto sucesso
> que um dia não existiram palmeiras para o sustentar



A palmeira-das-canárias, a palmeira que até há pouco tempo era a mais comum em Portugal não evoluiu com esta espécie de escaravelho que tem origem asiática, esta espécie de palmeira não tem mecanismos de defesa e como o escaravelho é invasor não tem predadores naturais. Concordo com o que dizes, o escaravelho vai exterminar todos os hospedeiros (palmeiras) extinguindo-se de seguida, algo que com a processionária e os pinheiros nunca vai acontecer.

Imaginam o que aconteceria se a nossa lagarta do pinheiro chegasse às florestas de pinheiros de outro continente? Sim, poderia ser um fim desses pinheiros...

Isto remete-nos para a problemática do perigo das espécies invasoras ou introduzidas, nunca se sabe muito bem o que podem provocar num novo ecossistema que não evoluiu com a sua presença.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

A falar no diabo:


> 30 de janeiro 2017
> *'Lagarta do pinheiro' em escola de Lisboa leva 15 crianças ao hospital*


https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/546330/lagarta-do-pinheiro-em-escola-lisboeta-leva-15-criancas-ao-hospital


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

é fazer sociedade e jogar no totoloto


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:57)

Agora quando vier a Primavera e os dia maiores e mais amenos, logo é possivel ouvir esta ave magnifica, a muitos metros de distancia, e então se for em postes de madeira, consegue-se ouvir o barulho do pica-pau a mais de 300 metros de distancia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

*Área de eucalipto vai ficar congelada até 2030*

O Governo encontrou num diploma assinado por Passos Coelho a resposta para se defender dos ataques da indústria e da produção que contestam a travagem da área de eucaliptos prevista na “reforma da floresta”

O Ministério da Agricultura encontrou uma nova base de sustentação para o diploma da reforma da floresta que trava o crescimento da área de eucalipto em Portugal: uma resolução do Conselho de Ministros do anterior Governo, com data de Março de 2015, que ao aprovar a Estratégia Nacional para as Florestas (ENF) determinava o congelamento até 2030 dos 812 mil hectares dos povoamentos com eucalipto. “Estamos apenas a respeitar e a cumprir a ENF”, diz o ministro Luís Capoulas Santos, em resposta ao coro de críticas que, com maior ou menor intensidade, produtores florestais e a indústria lançaram a uma das medidas mais polémicas da reforma da floresta, uma série de 12 diplomas cuja discussão pública terminou na última semana. Por comparação, a EFN prevê um crescimento de 10% na área de pinheiro bravo, de 33% no montado de sobro e de 40% nos carvalhos.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/02/06/s...ucalipto-vai-ficar-congelada-ate-2030-1760747


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Coloco aqui uma fotos chocantes da poluição ontem dia 7/02, no nosso Rio Tejo, biodiversidade é coisa que este rio já não tem á muito tempo, é mesmo uma tristeza.
Acho que seria boa ideia que o governo também declarasse luto nacional, pela sobrevivencia de um rio Internacional, mas os nosso governantes preferem antes encher os bolsos de dinheiro para fecharem os olhos a estes actos que se vão pagar bem caro.



Aqui é onde o rio Zezere, se junta ao Tejo, e ve-se bem qual deles vem carregado de porcaria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Coloco aqui uma fotos chocantes da poluição ontem dia 7/02, no nosso Rio Tejo, biodiversidade é coisa que este rio já não tem á muito tempo, é mesmo uma tristeza.
> Acho que seria boa ideia que o governo também declarasse luto nacional, pela sobrevivencia de um rio Internacional, mas os nosso governantes preferem antes encher os bolsos de dinheiro para fecharem os olhos a estes actos que se vão pagar bem caro.
> 
> 
> ...



Que nojo. 

Porque é que não mostram isto nas notícias? 

Não sei quem é que está à frente dos assuntos ambientais, mas vê-se que não está a fazer um bom trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2017 às 21:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Coloco aqui uma fotos chocantes da poluição ontem dia 7/02, no nosso Rio Tejo, biodiversidade é coisa que este rio já não tem á muito tempo, é mesmo uma tristeza.
> Acho que seria boa ideia que o governo também declarasse luto nacional, pela sobrevivencia de um rio Internacional, mas os nosso governantes preferem antes encher os bolsos de dinheiro para fecharem os olhos a estes actos que se vão pagar bem caro.
> 
> 
> ...



O Tejo é um Rio morto infelizmente. Já vem de Espanha praticamente sem caudal devido aos transvases abusivos que sofre e do lado de cá o tratamento que lhe damos não é melhor com as constante descargas poluentes. É triste...


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2017 às 12:34)

A recuperacao do exploracao das resinas apesar de tudo seriam boas noticias pois o pinheiro e melhor para os ecossistemas e paisagem que o eucalipto. MAS ainda assim sera fundamental que no futuro haja uma percentagem minima de carvalhal e soutos em areas de pinhal e eucaliptal, e deixo aqui um exemplo. Ha uns meses estive na barragem do Cabril, e em Pedrogao Pequeno. Nas escarpas do Zezere para minha supresa, nas zonas menos rochosas, ha notavel regeneracao de carvalho-roble. Dei umas voltas pela zona e vi carvalhos jovens por baixo dos pinheiros, e ainda ha castanheiros perto das povoacoes. Esta zona do chamado pinhal interior era terra de carvalhos, castanheiros, nogueiras, sobreiros. Seria interessante que parte do pinhal e eucaliptal desaparecesse por varias razoes, e quando ocorreram os incendios houve essa oportunidade. Parte do problema esta nos viveiros florestais do Estado, sao poucos, tem falta de gente e produzem pouco. Voltando ao chamado pinhal interior. A zona tinha grandes soutos no seculo XIX, desapareceram com uma doenca, incencios, exploracao da madeira. A recuperacao da arvore daria uma nova fonte de rendimento sustentavel para as populacoes locais, a castanha tem grande valor economico. O mesmo vale para a nogueira e para o sobreiro, a cortica e um material com muito futuro. A exploracao sustentavel da madeira do carvalho tambem tem muito futuro em Portugal, estima-se que criaria mais emprego que o eucaliptal. Teriamos uma diversificacao economica e paisagistica que beneficiaria as populacoes e o ambiente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Cabe-nos a todos nós(humanos) pensar 2 vezes antes de tomar a atitude de mandar o lixo para os rios e ribeiras, e para o mar, não custa nada colocá-lo no sítio certo.
Os animais ingerem o lixo, pensando que se trata do seu próprio alimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:43)

frederico disse:


> A recuperacao do exploracao das resinas apesar de tudo seriam boas noticias pois o pinheiro e melhor para os ecossistemas e paisagem que o eucalipto. MAS ainda assim sera fundamental que no futuro haja uma percentagem minima de carvalhal e soutos em areas de pinhal e eucaliptal, e deixo aqui um exemplo. Ha uns meses estive na barragem do Cabril, e em Pedrogao Pequeno. Nas escarpas do Zezere para minha supresa, nas zonas menos rochosas, ha notavel regeneracao de carvalho-roble. Dei umas voltas pela zona e vi carvalhos jovens por baixo dos pinheiros, e ainda ha castanheiros perto das povoacoes. Esta zona do chamado pinhal interior era terra de carvalhos, castanheiros, nogueiras, sobreiros. Seria interessante que parte do pinhal e eucaliptal desaparecesse por varias razoes, e quando ocorreram os incendios houve essa oportunidade. Parte do problema esta nos viveiros florestais do Estado, sao poucos, tem falta de gente e produzem pouco. Voltando ao chamado pinhal interior. A zona tinha grandes soutos no seculo XIX, desapareceram com uma doenca, incencios, exploracao da madeira. A recuperacao da arvore daria uma nova fonte de rendimento sustentavel para as populacoes locais, a castanha tem grande valor economico. O mesmo vale para a nogueira e para o sobreiro, a cortica e um material com muito futuro. A exploracao sustentavel da madeira do carvalho tambem tem muito futuro em Portugal, estima-se que criaria mais emprego que o eucaliptal. Teriamos uma diversificacao economica e paisagistica que beneficiaria as populacoes e o ambiente.



É verdade, a zona circundante da barragem tem uma variedade de árvores incrível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2017 às 18:30)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 12:14)

*Nem a chuva desmobilizou protesto contra o aterro de zona húmida em Lagoa*

*




*

Três dezenas de pessoas manifestaram-se esta manhã em Lagoa, junto ao local onde uma zona alagadiça, que tem servido de local de invernada para aves selvagens, está a ser aterrada para dar lugar a um loteamento industrial, onde será instalado mais um hipermercado. Nem a chuva desmobilizou o pequeno, mas aguerrido grupo de manifestantes.

A Câmara Municipal de Lagoa, tal como disse o seu presidente ao Sul Informação, defende a legalidade do loteamento, que resulta de alterações feitas em 2008 ao Plano de Urbanização de Lagoa (PU3).

O autarca Francisco Martins, em declarações ao nosso jornal, defendeu que o município nada pode fazer. «O projeto de loteamento, para expansão daquela zona industrial, foi aprovado em 2008 e todo o processo de consultar as entidades, etc, já vinha de trás. Neste momento, está tudo devidamente autorizado e licenciado».

Segundo a associação Almargem, «esta pequena zona húmida possui uma importância significativa» e que «as largas centenas de íbis-preto (_Plegadis falcinellus_) e inúmeras outras aves aquáticas, que atualmente aí passam o Inverno, estão assim em perigo iminente».

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/02...esto-contra-o-aterro-de-zona-humida-em-lagoa/

Mais uma notícia, que parece impossivel acontecer em Portugal e que ainda me consegue surprender, como é que não existe ninguém, mais nomeadamente os partido como o PAN, que consigam embargar uma obra desta envergadura, que nem tem pés, nem cabeça, onde já se viu soterrar uma zona alaga, que alberga tantas espécies de aves, para simplesmente construir mais uma superfície comercial. 
Claro que agora já á pouco a fazer, uma vez que as obras já estão a decorrer a um ritmo apressado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

Para quem conhece a alameda de freixos centenários na estrada nacional que liga Marvão a Castelo de Vide, a mesma já está mais "pobre" pois já foram abatidos cerca de 10 freixos pela entidade Infraestruturas de Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2017 às 10:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para quem conhece a alameda de freixos centenários na estrada nacional que liga Marvão a Castelo de Vide, a mesma já está mais "pobre" pois já foram abatidos cerca de 10 freixos pela entidade Infraestruturas de Portugal.



O ódio que há em Portugal pelas árvores em espaços urbanos ou arruamentos é indescritível, a começar pelas podas camarárias que deixam as árvores reduzidas ao tronco e à facilidade com que se faz cortes por alegadas razões fitossanitárias...


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2017 às 10:22)

MSantos disse:


> O ódio que há em Portugal pelas árvores em espaços urbanos ou arruamentos é indescritível, a começar pelas podas camarárias que deixam as árvores reduzidas ao tronco e à facilidade com que se faz cortes por alegadas razões fitossanitárias...



As árvores já são poucas essencialmente devido à "mão humana", então com a quantidade de doenças que actualmente proliferam (Processionária,Sobreiros) etc vamos por um belo caminho.
Aqui em Almada a situação não é tão grave porque a autarquia mal ou bem vai plantando árvores autóctones, mas conheço outros concelhos onde infelizmente essa realidade já quase não existe.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2017 às 19:55)

*Ryanair e o Montijo: “É só pegar em duas shotguns e o problema dos pássaros resolve-se”*

O impacto ambiental do novo aeroporto do Montijo tem para Michael O'Leary, presidente da Ryanair, uma solução simples. "É só pegar em duas _shotguns_ e o problema dos pássaros resolve-se", refere em entrevista ao "Público" desta quinta-feira.

No dia em que anuncia três novas rotas a partir de Lisboa e uma a partir do Porto, o presidente da companhia aérea de baixo custo avança que para que a Ryanair voe para o Montijo é preciso que as taxas sejam mais baixas do que as que são cobradas na Portela.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/20...shotguns-e-o-problema-dos-passaros-resolve-se

Aqui está uma afirmação dita por um presidente de uma companhia aérea, que para quem só ve interesse no dinheiro, e então acha que mandando um tiros para o ar fica logo tudo resolvido.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Ryanair e o Montijo: “É só pegar em duas shotguns e o problema dos pássaros resolve-se”*
> 
> O impacto ambiental do novo aeroporto do Montijo tem para Michael O'Leary, presidente da Ryanair, uma solução simples. "É só pegar em duas _shotguns_ e o problema dos pássaros resolve-se", refere em entrevista ao "Público" desta quinta-feira.
> 
> ...



Somente quando for cortada a última árvore, poluído o último rio e pescado o último peixe, é que o homem vai perceber que não pode comer dinheiro!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2017 às 20:50)

MSantos disse:


> Somente quando for cortada a última árvore, poluído o último rio e pescado o último peixe, é que o homem vai perceber que não pode comer dinheiro!


Basta olhar para o que tem acontecido no nosso país, as árvores da Estrada que é considerada a mais bonita de Portugal, e sublinho porque não há explicação para aquilo que fizeram sem qualquer autorização pelo o que li. O Rio Tejo todo poluído, acho que nunca se viu nada como aquilo que tem aparecido na internet. Quando o homem se aperceber disso já vai ser tarde demais. Da minha idade, devo ser dos poucos que se preocupa com estas coisas, enfim.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Basta olhar para o que tem acontecido no nosso país, as árvores da Estrada que é considerada a mais bonita de Portugal, e sublinho porque não há explicação para aquilo que fizeram sem qualquer autorização pelo o que li. O Rio Tejo todo poluído, acho que nunca se viu nada como aquilo que tem aparecido na internet. Quando o homem se aperceber disso já vai ser tarde demais. Da minha idade, devo ser dos poucos que se preocupa com estas coisas, enfim.


Muito bem dito não podia concordar mais contigo.
O ser humano só está bem em destruir tudo.


----------



## criz0r (24 Fev 2017 às 09:51)

Incrível, vi isto ontem na net e achei repugnante, eu não consigo entender a falta de sensibilidade perante a Natureza. Fico mesmo triste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Basta olhar para o que tem acontecido no nosso país, as árvores da Estrada que é considerada a mais bonita de Portugal, e sublinho porque não há explicação para aquilo que fizeram sem qualquer autorização pelo o que li. O Rio Tejo todo poluído, acho que nunca se viu nada como aquilo que tem aparecido na internet. Quando o homem se aperceber disso já vai ser tarde demais. Da minha idade, devo ser dos poucos que se preocupa com estas coisas, enfim.



Mas é mesmo, eu falo por mim, que também sou jovem, e quando falo com pessoas da minha idade ou mesmo mais velhas, seja sobre poluição, agricultura biológica ou mesmo outro tema relacionado com o ambiente ou biodiversidade, a resposta que me dão é sempre a mesma, que eu sou maluco, e que nada de mal irá acontecer ao planeta, na nossa geração.
Enfim, são mentes muito fechadas, que não gostam de mudar de hábitos, preferem não ver os factos, mas creio que em breve irão cair na realidade.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2017 às 18:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas é mesmo, eu falo por mim, que também sou jovem, e quando falo com pessoas da minha idade ou mesmo mais velhas, seja sobre poluição, agricultura biológica ou mesmo outro tema relacionado com o ambiente ou biodiversidade, a resposta que me dão é sempre a mesma, que eu sou maluco, e que nada de mal irá acontecer ao planeta, na nossa geração.
> Enfim, são mentes muito fechadas, que não gostam de mudar de hábitos, preferem não ver os factos, mas creio que em breve irão cair na realidade.


Nem vale a pena falar de tal coisa com pessoas das gerações mais recentes, Portugal já vai sofrendo as consequências disto e quando sofrer mesmo a sério, é que as pessoas vão percebendo que nada dura para sempre e que a Terra não pode aguentar tudo. Lá está, é como disse, o ser humano só vai perceber isso quando já não se puder fazer nada para salvar o planeta. Fico mesmo triste com isto, enfim.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem vale a pena falar de tal coisa com pessoas das gerações mais recentes, Portugal já vai sofrendo as consequências disto e quando sofrer mesmo a sério, é que as pessoas vão percebendo que nada dura para sempre e que a Terra não pode aguentar tudo. Lá está, é como disse, o ser humano só vai perceber isso quando já não se puder fazer nada para salvar o planeta. Fico mesmo triste com isto, enfim.



Exactamente, as pessoas tem uma mentalidade tão fechada nesse e noutros assuntos que só apetece pegar nelas e dar-lhes dois pares de estalos como é que é possível em pleno século 21 as pessoas não se preocuparem minimamente com o futuro do planeta, quando se começarem a preocupar já vai ser tarde mais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2017 às 01:02)

Intriga-me o nome destas árvores, alguém sabe?


----------



## criz0r (25 Fev 2017 às 01:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Intriga-me o nome destas árvores, alguém sabe?



Muito provavelmente serão Ameixoeiras em flor. Aqui por Almada existe em abundância e diga-se de passagem que dão cá umas Ameixas bem saborosas .


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2017 às 02:38)

criz0r disse:


> Muito provavelmente serão Ameixoeiras em flor. Aqui por Almada existe em abundância e diga-se de passagem que dão cá umas Ameixas bem saborosas .


Pois, mas eu não me lembro das árvores darem ameixas... 

É que existem tantas árvores a dar flor branca nesta altura que já nem sei a espécie.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 10:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Intriga-me o nome destas árvores, alguém sabe?



Existe muitas ameixoeiras de jardim, que dão esta imensidão de flores, mas não dão fruto, são apenas para embelezar os jardim públicos no início da Primavera.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Intriga-me o nome destas árvores, alguém sabe?


Sim, é uma ameixoeira mas tal como diz o @Pedro1993 são de jardim e não dão fruto. Aqui em Arronches, também há e na primavera estão sempre carregadas de flores brancas para depois as folhas serem vermelhas escuras. É uma árvore bonita.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

E depois os agricultores queixam-se de rombos nas margens, e depois em vez de ganharem terrenos para semear só perdem porque vai a terra toda por água abaixo.
Falando aqui num caso aqui perto de mim, numa vala, que durante o inverno chega a levar mais de 1 metro de água, em que já tem rombos com mais de 2 metros, isto porque antes a barreira estava protegida com um enorme silvado de um lado e do outro era um canavial, e depois do arranque começou o problema, e agora é tudo semeado até onde o tractor consegue meter as rodas, ou seja ficando a terra desprotegida á erosão, e reduzida a barreira a uns meros centímetros.
Eu sou da opinião que quanto mais longe os tractores passarem de valas e rios melhor, e só se tem a ganhar, em muitos factores.
As galerias ripícolas, constituídas por salgueiros ou choupos fazem muita falta, mas hoje em dia em vez de se proteger e recuperar essas áreas tão sensíveis, não faz-e exactamente o contrário.
Agora falando noutro assunto, hoje durante uma caminhada observei muitos pinheiros e eucaliptos cortados alguns com mais de 30 anos, e que não estivéssemos nós ainda em plena época da lareira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2017 às 20:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é uma ameixoeira mas tal como diz o @Pedro1993 são de jardim e não dão fruto. Aqui em Arronches, também há e na primavera estão sempre carregadas de flores brancas para depois as folhas serem vermelhas escuras. É uma árvore bonita.


A minha ameixoeira de jardim dá fruto. É uma ameixa preta, pequena e quando madura é doce e faz uma compota excelente. Também se pode fazer licor!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha ameixoeira de jardim dá fruto. É uma ameixa preta, pequena e quando madura é doce e faz uma compota excelente. Também se pode fazer licor!



Estamos sempre a aprender então, as que eu conheço pelo menos nunca as vi darem frutos, mesmo dando muita flor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2017 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estamos sempre a aprender então, as que eu conheço pelo menos nunca as vi darem frutos, mesmo dando muita flor.


Estranho... serão ameixoeiras? http://clem-floresefrutas.blogspot.pt/2011/05/ameixoeira-de-jardim.html


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2017 às 02:36)

Quando comecei a reparar mais nestas árvores não presumi que fossem Ameixoeiras, pensei até que fossem Cerejeiras. Só  me dei conta de que era realmente esta árvore quando fiz uma pesquisa e vi que as flores da Cerejeira são cor de rosa e as pétalas um pouco maiores. Estas Ameixoeiras dão um tipo de Ameixa que se confundem facilmente com as suas folhas precisamente da mesma cor. Aqui em Almada são pequeninas mas uma maravilha!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

criz0r disse:


> Quando comecei a reparar mais nestas árvores não presumi que fossem Ameixoeiras, pensei até que fossem Cerejeiras. Só  me dei conta de que era realmente esta árvore quando fiz uma pesquisa e vi que as flores da Cerejeira são cor de rosa e as pétalas um pouco maiores. Estas Ameixoeiras dão um tipo de Ameixa que se confundem facilmente com as suas folhas precisamente da mesma cor. Aqui em Almada são pequeninas mas uma maravilha!


Pois, as que tenho aqui perto não dão folhas dessa cor, apenas verde escuro. Por isso ainda não sei o que são.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2017 às 11:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pois, as que tenho aqui perto não dão folhas dessa cor, apenas verde escuro. Por isso ainda não sei o que são.





joralentejano disse:


> estão sempre carregadas de flores brancas para depois as folhas serem vermelhas escuras



Tens aqui a resposta à tua dúvida , tenho uma mesmo em frente à minha casa que mais dia menos dia vai começar a dar as tais folhas escuras. O que me tenho apercebido é que cada vez crescem mais cedo assim como o fruto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2017 às 19:02)

*CIENTISTAS ALERTAM PARA MORTE EM MASSA DE ANFÍBIOS DA SERRA DA ESTRELA*

Várias espécies de anfíbios que vivem nas lagoas da Serra da Estrela, como o sapo-parteiro e o tritão-marmoreado, estão a morrer por causa de uma nova estirpe de vírus, alertou nesta semana um estudo publicado na revista _Scientific Reports_.

Desde 2011 que estes pequenos animais estão a ser afectados por uma nova estirpe do vírus do género _Ranavirus_, que afecta outras regiões da Europa. Como o tritão-de-ventre-laranja (_Lissotriton boscai_). Antes do primeiro surto, em 2011, foram encontrados num charco cerca de 230 animais; em 2014, apenas restavam seis.

“Esta nova estirpe tem sido responsável pela morte anual em massa de várias espécies de anfíbios, semelhante ao que foi registado no Norte de Espanha”, explica em comunicado Gonçalo M. Rosa, biólogo que lidera o trabalho de monitorização dos anfíbios da Serra da Estrela, a decorrer desde 2009.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/cien...rte-em-massa-de-anfibios-da-serra-da-estrela/


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2017 às 18:55)

*Peixe em vias de extinção encontrado na vala de Alvísquer na Ribeira de Santarém*







Investigadores universitários que estão a estudar esta espécie exclusiva de Portugal vão estar presentes na ação de reabilitação que o Município de Santarém em colaboração com a União de Freguesias da Cidade de Santarém promovem no próximo dia 4 de março. Trata-se de mais uma ação do Projeto “Reabilitar Troço a Troço” (RTT). Esta ação de reabilitação, a segunda deste ano, irá decorrer no troço da Vala de Alvisquer, junto à Ponte de Alcorce, na Ribeira de Santarém.

http://www.oribatejo.pt/2017/03/02/...-na-vala-de-alvisquer-na-ribeira-de-santarem/


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

É incrível como esta situação perdura e ninguém põe fim a isto, é demasiado pesado para quem conhece este Rio desde miúdo  ,

Constância (Cruzamento entre as águas cristalinas do Zêzere e o Rio Tejo)


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2017 às 20:39)

criz0r disse:


> É incrível como esta situação perdura e ninguém põe fim a isto, é demasiado pesado para quem conhece este Rio desde miúdo  ,
> 
> Constância (Cruzamento entre as águas cristalinas do Zêzere e o Rio Tejo)



Esta vergonha continua?  Mas ninguém põe cobro a isto?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2017 às 20:55)

MSantos disse:


> Esta vergonha continua?  Mas ninguém põe cobro a isto?



Pois, continua e parece-me pelo menos não ter fim á vista, o tejo, bem como os seus afluente todos os dias são afectados com o despejo de descargas ilegais.
É verdade quem nem parece que estamos em pleno século XXI, com tal atrocidade que cometem contra toda a biodiversidade que envolve um rio internacional, bem como também por afectar toda a economia que um rio pode gerar, como a pesca, passeios turístico, etc...
Enquanto todos comerem do mesmo tacho, não é por causa de uma multa de uns quantos euritos que a empresa x  ou y vai deixar de mandar as porcarias para os recursos hídricos, tem de haver mão pesada, para todos os infractores.

Se quiserem seguir o dia a dia do tejo, vejam a página do "guardião" do tejo como ele já é conhecido, e as notícias de melhorias parece que tardam em aparecer.

https://www.facebook.com/arlindomanuelconsolado.marques?ref=ts&fref=ts

A ribeira da Boa Água, afluente do Rio Almonda, em Torres Novas, hoje estava neste estado, junto ao TorresShoping.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2017 às 21:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, continua e parece-me pelo menos não ter fim á vista, o tejo, bem como os seus afluente todos os dias são afectados com o despejo de descargas ilegais.
> É verdade quem nem parece que estamos em pleno século XXI, com tal atrocidade que cometem contra toda a biodiversidade que envolve um rio internacional, bem como também por afectar toda a economia que um rio pode gerar, como a pesca, passeios turístico, etc...
> Enquanto todos comerem do mesmo tacho, não é por causa de uma multa de uns quantos euritos que a empresa x  ou y vai deixar de mandar as porcarias para os recursos hídricos, tem de haver mão pesada, para todos os infractores.
> 
> ...


E a pior altura ainda nem chegou, quando o verão chegar e depois de um inverno fraco como este que nem sequer deu corrente para desagravar um pouco a situação, vai cheirar mal, a água vai ficar ainda mais nojenta e já para não falar nos mosquitos que é extremamente horrível pois já presenciei isso na Baixa de Lisboa no verão passado.  Enfim, não há volta a dar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2017 às 21:13)

joralentejano disse:


> E a pior altura ainda nem chegou, quando o verão chegar e depois de um inverno fraco como este que nem sequer deu corrente para desagravar um pouco a situação, vai cheirar mal, a água vai ficar ainda mais nojenta e já para não falar nos mosquitos que é extremamente horrível pois já presenciei isso na Baixa de Lisboa no verão passado.  Enfim, não há volta a dar.



Pode ser que os nossos governantes acordem para a vida, quando toda a porcaria que é lançada ao tejo chegue a Lisboa em grande quantidade e pouco dilúida, e depois qual vai ser o cartão de visita da nossa capital, quando vier cá os turistas, tirar fotos para recordação em frente a um rio negro...
É simplesmente um caso de saúde pública, que afecta milhares de pessoas desde que chega a Portugal, até desaguar no oceano.
Apesar de tantas manifestações, e nem assim continua tudo na mesma, como a lesma.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> E a pior altura ainda nem chegou, quando o verão chegar e depois de um inverno fraco como este que nem sequer deu corrente para desagravar um pouco a situação, vai cheirar mal, a água vai ficar ainda mais nojenta e já para não falar nos mosquitos que é extremamente horrível pois já presenciei isso na Baixa de Lisboa no verão passado.  Enfim, não há volta a dar.



No Verão o Tejo quase nem água vai ter, já vai chegar praticamente seco de Espanha. Os espanhóis também lhe dão um tratamento que não é nada famoso e por cá vai ser um caneiro de esgoto desde Vila Velha de Ródão até Lisboa... É triste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 01:34)

Isto é daquelas situações em que se resolvia facilmente, mas depois os ministros devem estar na praia a aproveitar os 30ºC.

Mas hoje em dia qualquer coisinha em Portugal é preciso umas 100 páginas, 20 assinaturas, 20 sessões, 40 audiências e passado 1 ano é que se resolve, aliás, não se resolve, normalmente tapasse e fica para daqui a 10 anos.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mar 2017 às 11:58)

MSantos disse:


> Esta vergonha continua?  Mas ninguém põe cobro a isto?



Pelos vistos não só continua como piora a olhos vistos, e qualquer dia as populações ribeirinhas com toda a razão fazem justiça pelas próprias mãos. 

Esta gente não tem um mínimo de noção do que ai vem, desde a destruição total do ecossistema passando pela Agricultura/Pecuária e o menos importante o lazer.. é o País que temos.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2017 às 12:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Peixe em vias de extinção encontrado na vala de Alvísquer na Ribeira de Santarém*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2017 às 21:08)




----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2017 às 12:08)

Na minha freguesia ha uma ribeira que tem umas fontes carsicas que ninguem conhece no pais, em anos secos em pleno mes de Agosto costumam ter agua, e a propria ribeira e conhecida internacionalmente entre geologos, pois bem, durante anos a fio foi uma lixeira, as pessoas deitavam para a ribeira electrodomesticos e entulhos de construccao, e nunca ninguem na junta ou na camara se preocupou com a limpeza, era algo tao barato e tao simples, ja que a camara esta cheia de funcionarios a mais que nao precisa, ao menos faziam algo util. A ribeira tem ainda um acude e um sistema de rega com levadas de origem desconhecida, e lodaos que mereciam classificacao, dada a sua idade. A camara e a freguesia dizem que nao limpam por causa dos "verdes", contudo as limpezas que eles querem sao as que destroem tudo, tiram as arvores e deixam as margens sem nada, em vez de retirarem apenas as canas, que sao ate uma especie introduzida, e deixarem intactos os lodaos e os freixos. Para fazerem as limpezas que querem mais vale nao mexerem em nada, pois em Portugal parece que ninguem no Estado tem formacao para limpar margens de cursos de agua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

*Abate de floresta no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais*
*Quercus defende que corte seja cancelado e reavaliados os critérios.*







A Quercus tem recebido queixas devido à marcação de milhares de árvores para abate em perímetros florestais geridos pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas, no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais.

Segundo o ICNF - Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas, a intervenção que está a ser preparada nos Perímetros Florestais da Serra de Sintra e Penha Longa e mais especificamente, na envolvente aos arruamentos públicos (EN9-1 troço entre a Lagoa Azul e a Malveira da Serra, Estrada Florestal Malveira-Portela e acesso à Barragem do Rio da Mula) tem como principais objetivos melhorar a segurança de pessoas e bens e garantir o bom desenvolvimento das espécies autóctones presentes no sub-bosque, as quais na base dos bosquetes de folhosas características da zona.

Foi efetuada uma visita à área onde as árvores foram sujeitas ao “Auto de Marca” e nada parece justificar a necessidade de corte de árvores em bom estado fitossanitário até 50 metros da EN9-1, entre a Penha Longa e a Malveira da Serra. Para a manutenção da segurança de pessoas e bens devem apenas ser identificadas para abate as árvores em risco de queda, após análise técnica rigorosa, o que evitaria o corte de árvores em que o objetivo evidente, apenas pode ser o Estado receber pela venda da madeira.

A Quercus defende o cancelamento do corte e a reavaliação dos critérios para corte de árvores no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais (PNSC). Existe um risco de propagação das Acácias invasoras exóticas existentes, que são favorecidas pelo corte dos pinheiros-bravos autóctones.

Não se compreende que nesta época de perda acelerada de biodiversidade e de urgência em manter as florestas existentes no planeta, como forma de combate às alterações climáticas, o Estado promova abates de árvores dentro de Áreas Protegidas.

A Serra de Sintra, para além de ser uma área protegida é também, devido à sua paisagem, classificada como Património Mundial da UNESCO, pelo que qualquer intervenção, deve ser criteriosamente fundamentada.

Já existe um grupo de cidadão a alertar no Facebook “Salvem as Árvores do Anel da Morte” que merece solidariedade…
A Quercus apela ao cancelamento do corte e reavaliação dos critérios do Auto de Marca promovido pelo ICNF, dado que não se compreende que em áreas vocacionadas para a conservação da natureza e lazer dos municípios de Cascais e Sintra sejam efetuados cortes rasos.

http://quercus.pt/comunicados/2017/marco/5210-abate-de-floresta-no-parque-natural-de-sintra-cascais


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2017 às 12:07)

Um campo lindo de papoilas, é cada vez mais raro de ver, devido ao uso de pesticidas.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2017 às 12:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Abate de floresta no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais*
> *Quercus defende que corte seja cancelado e reavaliados os critérios.*
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente grande parte da serra está "abandonada", felizmente existem muitas pessoas atentas.
Na semana passada passei por muitas dessas árvores e fiquei sem perceber o que se estava a passar, é incrível o negocio da madeira que se passa na serra...
O ICNF devia era de se preocupar em controlar o movimento de jipes e motos  na serra, muitas cancelas em determinados pontos resolvia-se parte do problema.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2017 às 12:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente grande parte da serra está "abandonada", felizmente existem muitas pessoas atentas.
> Na semana passada passei por muitas dessas árvores e fiquei sem perceber o que se estava a passar, é incrível o negocio da madeira que se passa na serra...
> O ICNF devia era de se preocupar em controlar o movimento de jipes e motos  na serra, muitas cancelas em determinados pontos resolvia-se parte do problema.



Pelo que percebi das várias noticias que tem saído acerca destes abates o objectivo do ICNF, é com o abate destas centenas de pinheiros, para venda da madeira para ter depois lucro para investir, na reflorestação da mesma área, mas é claro que o abate e transporte da madeira vai afectar toda a biodiversidade envolvente de um parque natural, devido ao movimento de veículos pesados e também o ruído dos motosseras, que também vai afectar muitas aves em plena época de nidificação.
Vamos ver no vai dar, mas uma ideia triste, mas creio que já não será fácil voltar atrás, até já existe petições a circular na net contra o abate dos pinheiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2017 às 12:39)

Esta negociata da madeira na serra não é nova, quem por lá anda com frequência sabe do que falo.
Só para veres, rara é vez que uma pessoa passa na serra e não vê tratores e camiões, basicamente maquinaria bem pesada a cruzar a serra, e seja dias da semana, fins de semana ou feriados...
E posso aqui partilhar fotos de pinheiros bem novos que também foram marcados, razia valente.
O elemento climatático - vento entra sempre em jogo naquela área da serra, quantas mais árvores abatem, mais vão cair em temporais de inverno e época de nortada violenta, pois vão estar ainda mais expostas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2017 às 14:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta negociata da madeira na serra não é nova, quem por lá anda com frequência sabe do que falo.
> Só para veres, rara é vez que uma pessoa passa na serra e não vê tratores e camiões, basicamente maquinaria bem pesada a cruzar a serra, e seja dias da semana, fins de semana ou feriados...
> E posso aqui partilhar fotos de pinheiros bem novos que também foram marcados, razia valente.
> O elemento climatático - vento entra sempre em jogo naquela área da serra, quantas mais árvores abatem, mais vão cair em temporais de inverno e época de nortada violenta, pois vão estar ainda mais expostas.



Pois é cada vez mais se ve essa "nova moda" da negociata de lenha, bem como muitos outros roubos como o da cortiça.
Quanto mais árvores se cortam de uma clareira, que todas juntas antes se ajudavam mutuamente contra a força dos ventos, basta depois as irem cortando para elas aos poucos ficarem debilitadas e acabarem por tombar com os fortes ventos.
Eu vejo aqui mesmo o exemplo do meu vizinha que antes tinha uma pequena clareira com pinheiros mansos já com mais de 30 anos, e estavam óptimos, bastou cortar um deles para o outro pinheiro já estar inclinado mais de 60%, com os vendavais dos invernos ateriores, e até que um anos destes ele não se aguente com mais uma rajada, e depois acaba por cair literalmente para a estrada.


----------



## lreis (5 Abr 2017 às 12:57)

Registo de avistamento da Perdiz cinzenta/Charrela em Bragança.
Um facto episódico ou o reaparecimento consistente da espécie em Portugal?
Matéria a seguir.
De qualquer forma, a equipa que filmou a espécie está de parabéns

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/ave-...e-aparece-em-camara-de-fotografo-de-natureza/


----------



## jonas (5 Abr 2017 às 13:56)

lreis disse:


> Registo de avistamento da Perdiz cinzenta/Charrela em Bragança.
> Um facto episódico ou o reaparecimento consistente da espécie em Portugal?
> Matéria a seguir.
> De qualquer forma, a equipa que filmou a espécie está de parabéns
> ...


Aqui ha uns anos tambem houve registo de um bando.Na altura por reporteres da RTP:
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/cultura...gal-avistada-no-nordeste-transmontano_n657690
Pessoalmente sigo essa especie regularmente, fico muito contente com esse registo!
Pode ser o regresso a Portugal....a ver vamos.....


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2017 às 14:28)

lreis disse:


> Registo de avistamento da Perdiz cinzenta/Charrela em Bragança.
> Um facto episódico ou o reaparecimento consistente da espécie em Portugal?
> Matéria a seguir.
> De qualquer forma, a equipa que filmou a espécie está de parabéns
> ...



Há quem defenda que a espécie sempre andou por ali pelas terras altas de Montesinho (Lama Grande), mas sem se fixar. De qualquer das formas é uma grande noticia! 

As charrelas foram filmadas com recurso a foto armadilhagem, isto é câmaras com sensores que disparam quando alguma coisa atravessa à frente da lente, quando trabalhei na Associação Transumância e Natureza também recorri a este tipo de câmaras para monitorizar a fauna, há sempre resultados interessantes e até surpreendentes.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2017 às 14:59)

> *Plantar eucalipto pode dar multas até 37 mil euros*
> A proposta de lei do Governo, que proíbe acções de arborização com eucalipto, prevê coimas e a possibilidade se serem aplicadas sanções acessórias aos infractores.
> A proposta de lei do Governo que altera o regime jurídico aplicável às acções de arborização e rearborização, pondo um travão à área de eucalipto, determina contra-ordenações que podem ultrapassar os 37 mil euros a quem utilize esta espécie sem um projecto de compensação.



http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...ar-eucalipto-pode-dar-multas-ate-37-mil-euros

Tem sido gritante a substituição de áreas de pinhal por novas plantações de eucalipto aqui no Litoral Centro. Esta medida não terá qualquer resultado prático se não houver fiscalização apertada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2017 às 15:56)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...ar-eucalipto-pode-dar-multas-ate-37-mil-euros
> 
> Tem sido gritante a substituição de áreas de pinhal por novas plantações de eucalipto aqui no Litoral Centro. Esta medida não terá qualquer resultado prático se não houver fiscalização apertada.



Concordo completamente, até porque não á lugar a coimas sem a devida fiscalização, e quando digo isto não é simplesmente observar a paisagem de dentro da viatura em andamento pelas estradas rurais. Uma das boas ideias do ministro Capoulas Santos, aquando desta nova reforma do eucalipto foi que não autorizava novas plantações, quando existe muitos hectares de eucaliptos, que não estão a produzir madeira nas devidas condições, quer por abandono, e consequente crescimento de matos.

O medronheiro seria uma das boas ideias, e é uma planta autóctone, e tem muitas valias, desde a sua famosa aguardente, licores entre outras...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Mai 2017 às 12:51)

Alguém me pode dizer que espécie de vespa é esta?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2017 às 13:57)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer que espécie de vespa é esta?



Não sou entendido no assunto, mas depois de uma rápida pesquisa na internet, parece-me ser uma vespa asiática. Tanto o aspecto como o tamanho indicam para isso.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2017 às 16:52)

não são ditinguidas pelo tamanho mas nas marcas pois cabro europeia é até maior, mas as marcas indicam que é mesmo asiatica


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2017 às 19:07)

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...s-disponibiliza-folhetos-sobre-vespa-asiatica


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2017 às 19:39)

não entremos em pânico, acho que o que esta a acontecer as abelhas é muito mau mas existem mais insectos polinizadores, o problema é a perda de biodiversidade e a culpa estará nos pesticidas usados que matam tudo indiscriminadamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2017 às 20:33)

camrov8 disse:


> não entremos em pânico, acho que o que esta a acontecer as abelhas é muito mau mas existem mais insectos polinizadores, o problema é a perda de biodiversidade e a culpa estará nos pesticidas usados que matam tudo indiscriminadamente



É verdade os pesticidas são os principais responsáveis por muita perda de biodiversidade e por uma elevada mortandade de polinizadores.
Eu agora estou-me a aventurar pelo mundo da apicultura, é realmente um mundo enorme para descobrir.
Eu falo por mim, aqui na minha quinta já faz dois anos que aboli de vez o uso de toda a gama de pesticidas, e actualmente tenho por aqui muita insectos auxiliares, e ainda esta tarde no meu pomar tinha uma bela cobra.

Ainda a semana passada me aventurei a fazer uma caixa-ninho para os restantes polinizadores, agora é só esperar que seja ocupada por eles.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2017 às 20:55)

muito bom também já pensei no mesmo mas acho que deve ser tarde, pois os polinizadores já estão em plena actividade e com ninhos estabelecidos, que pesquisa fez


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2017 às 21:16)

camrov8 disse:


> muito bom também já pensei no mesmo mas acho que deve ser tarde, pois os polinizadores já estão em plena actividade e com ninhos estabelecidos, que pesquisa fez



Sim, é verdade eu sei que os polinizadores já estão a fazer os seus ninho, porque ainda hoje observei uma abelha solitária a sair aqui do ninho, dentro de uma porta minha de madeira, mas mesmo assim tentei a sorte, não perdi nada visto que o material que cá tinha em casa era sobras, não gastei dinheiro nenhum, e não a consegui fazer mais cedo, caso não seja habitada já este ano, espero pelo próximo ano.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2017 às 21:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, é verdade eu sei que os polinizadores já estão a fazer os seus ninho, porque ainda hoje observei uma abelha solitária a sair aqui do ninho, dentro de uma porta minha de madeira, mas mesmo assim tentei a sorte, não perdi nada visto que o material que cá tinha em casa era sobras, não gastei dinheiro nenhum, e não a consegui fazer mais cedo, caso não seja habitada já este ano, espero pelo próximo ano.


gostava de perguntar se fez pesquisa sobre qual os melhores materiais e da melhor maneira de atrair para o local


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2017 às 21:29)

camrov8 disse:


> gostava de perguntar se fez pesquisa sobre qual os melhores materiais e da melhor maneira de atrair para o local



Sim pesquisei algum conteúdo na internet, mas ainda existe pouco material acerca do assunto, o local onde coloquei a caixa-ninho está próxima da minha horta e árvores de fruto, onde tem andado muito abelhões, entre outros polinizadores.
Actualmente estou com a minha quinta em conversão para agricultura biológica e estou agora a tentar criar todas as condições ideias para os insectos auxiliares.
Pelo que participo em alguns grupos no facebook, só agora algumas pessoas estão a fazer os mesmo ninhos.
E vou agora breve também fazer alguns ninhos para melros, bem como para outras aves.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer que espécie de vespa é esta?



_Vespa velutina_... Vulgarmente designada por vespa asiática, sem margem para duvidas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Mai 2017 às 01:16)

Pois, bem me parecia que era uma velutina. Pois agora está morta e reportei no site do SOSvespa 
Andava dentro da sala.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2017 às 21:56)

Excelente exemplo de uma cobra-escada que consegui capturar esta tarde.


----------



## bluejay (9 Mai 2017 às 10:42)

Se está dentro do tanque, provavelmente terá caído e refugiou-se no balde para não se afogar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2017 às 13:08)

*Em apenas 15 minutos, 30 voluntários recolheram 4212 beatas numa praia de Setúbal*
As pontas de cigarro são o resíduo mais abundante em todo o mundo. Calcula-se que em Portugal sejam deitadas fora 7 mil beatas por minuto.






O rio Sado e os seus golfinhos, bem como o território envolvente, continuam a ser um factor determinante para o aparecimento de grupos de voluntários que se mobilizam para desencadear de acções de limpeza em praias e outros espaços públicos numa tentativa de preservar a biodiversidade dos mais variados focos poluentes. Em poucos dias, combateu-se o plástico das embalagens de sal e as beatas. E as quantidades recolhidas são impressionantes.

As embalagens de plástico com sal de cozinha que os mariscadores utilizam na apanha do lingueirão, foram vistas como um dos primeiros alertas para a carga poluente que se tornou comum no estuário do Sado e que a Ocean Alive considera uma “maternidade de vida marinha” por oferecer abrigo e alimentação a muitas aves. Vânia Silva, uma das quatro co-fundadoras do grupo Feel4Planet, que se dedica a “combater e amenizar o impacte ambiental da produção de resíduos urbanos e não urbanos”, explicou ao PÚBLICO que tomou consciência do impacto que as beatas de cigarro causavam quando participou nas campanhas de recolha de embalagens de sal. “Constatei a enorme quantidade de pontas de cigarro que os frequentadores deitam para o areal das praias”. Acabou por concluir que, afinal, para além das embalagens de sal, havia um problema muito mais grave: as beatas dos cigarros.~

https://www.publico.pt/2017/05/12/l...rem-4212-beatas-numa-praia-de-setubal-1771911

Cabe a todos os fumadores terem um pouco de consciência, evitar que todas estas beatas acabem por chegar aos rios e mares. Em algumas cidade europeias e já vai aparecendo em algumas cá em Portugal, um caixote próprio para depositarem as beatas, para posterior encaminhamento que ainda se está a estudar, qual o seu futuro depois de recicladas.
Eu como não-fumador acho uma das coisas mais feias de ver na natureza depois do lixo, são mesmo as beatas.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2017 às 15:28)

No minha quinta junto a Óbidos, após começar a agricultura biológica (desde que me mudei para lá, já há alguns anos), conseguem-se ver lagartos de água e sardões (estágio juvenil), a viverem praticamente no mesmo sítio.
Desconhecia que os lagartos de água fossem tão grandes, pelo menos os que eu vi eram (claro que os sardões adultos são ainda maiores...) e que podiam partilhar o mesmo local com sardões (não só devido a competição mas também devido a outros requerimentos).

Lagarto de água






Sardão juvenil:






Será que ambas as espécies têm território fixo por ali? Penso que só nos próximos tempos, é que terei uma resposta.

PS: Num lago que existe a 100 metros deste local, existem tanto relas arboricolas europeias como relas meridionais (além de vários outros anfíbios, que ocasionalmente também aparecem dentro da quinta). Pode ser que seja uma zona de transição.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2017 às 15:51)

Certos sardões, são lagartos bastante impressionantes:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2017 às 15:57)

belem disse:


> No minha quinta junto a Óbidos, após começar a agricultura biológica (desde que me mudei para lá, já há alguns anos), conseguem-se ver lagartos de água e sardões (estágio juvenil), a viverem praticamente no mesmo sítio.
> Desconhecia que os lagartos de água fossem tão grandes, pelo menos os que eu vi eram (claro que os sardões adultos são ainda maiores...) e que podiam partilhar o mesmo local com sardões (não só devido a competição mas também devido a outros requerimentos).
> 
> Lagarto de água
> ...



Eu actualmente estou com a minha quinta ainda em conversão para agricultura biológica, e realmente é lindo de ver que quer a fauna e a flora tem aumentado a olhos vistos.
A nivel de aves cada vez mais passam por aqui, fazem os seus ninhos, e aproveitam também para beber água e se refrescarem nos seus vários pontos de água que tenho disponíveis.
Agora estou também a tentar plantar árvores, arbustos e outras plantas melíferas para atrair todo o tipo de polinizadores, e visto que me estou agora a iniciar também no ramo da apicultura.

Aproveita bem essa preciosa ajuda desses dois belos exemplares, que são uns óptimos auxiliares na AB.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2017 às 16:05)

belem disse:


> Certos sardões, são lagartos bastante impressionantes:



Já lá vai uns 15 anos quando ainda se via, aqui pelo meu terreno durante o verão, alguns lagartos, porque o terreno esteve abandonado durante muitos anos e eles chegaram a fazer muita criação dentro da casa que agora habito antes de ser reconstruída.
Agora hoje em dia se alguma cobra me fizer uma visita por aqui já fico bem feliz, ainda esta semana quase que pisava uma.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2017 às 16:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu actualmente estou com a minha quinta ainda em conversão para agricultura biológica, e realmente é lindo de ver que quer a fauna e a flora tem aumentado a olhos vistos.
> A nivel de aves cada vez mais passam por aqui, fazem os seus ninhos, e aproveitam também para beber água e se refrescarem nos seus vários pontos de água que tenho disponíveis.
> Agora estou também a tentar plantar árvores, arbustos e outras plantas melíferas para atrair todo o tipo de polinizadores, e visto que me estou agora a iniciar também no ramo da apicultura.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante, o que me contas!

Cobras no meu terreno, existem, mas só as vi umas 2 vezes...

Uma sei que era uma cobra-rateira, pois tive tempo de a ver claramente, enquanto ela tentava fazer uma emboscada a uma lagartixa-de-carbonell. ahaha
A cobra era bastante grande em relação à lagartixa, mas ainda assim tentou capturá-la, ainda que sem qualquer sucesso. Assim que me viu, fugiu logo...

A outra não tive tempo de a ver bem, para conseguir fazer alguma identificação.

Fico contente por saber que muita fauna está de regresso ao teu terreno!

Se calhar, os sardões ainda andam por aí, tu é que não os vês...
No meu terreno, já cheguei a encontrar um sardão a hibernar debaixo de um vaso.
Mas eles gostam muito é de sebes e de algumas rochas, para caçar, aquecer-se e abrigar.
Uma das presas favoritas dos sardões são os caracóis, que chegam a parti-los com as suas mandíbulas (até as caracoletas mais rijas). Já vi um a fazer isso, perto da Ericeira!
Por causa deste hábito, costumam de deixar pilhas de conchas de caracóis partidas, por onde quer que passem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2017 às 19:27)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, o que me contas!
> 
> Cobras no meu terreno, existem, mas só as vi umas 2 vezes...
> 
> ...



Olha que jeitão que esses ajudantes me davam por aqui, tenho aqui caracóis aos montes, nem a pata que tenho tem capacidade para comer tantos.
Tenho deixado agora também algumas pilhas de lenha, paus para servir de abrigo, foi mesmo onde vi a cobra se esconder.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2017 às 15:47)

Os sardões e os vaga lumes, são vorazes consumidores de caracóis e lesmas. Os sapos e as salamandras também atacam os caracois (sobretudo os mais pequenos) e as lesmas.
Entre os passeriformes, os tordos, são dos que mais apreciam a caracolada.


----------



## guerrilla (17 Mai 2017 às 00:48)

Permitam-me recorrer aos vossos conhecimentos, e os sapos? Que beneficios têm numa horta por exemplo? Pergunto porque no Domingo passado encontrei um sapo enorme, inchado que parecia quase uma bola, juro que não é piada futebolística, numa horta minha que comecei a cultivar desde o outono passado e fiquei sem saber o que fazer. Deixei-o ir tranquilamente à vida, presumo que também tenha alguma tarefa útil para fazer numa horta biológica, será assim?


----------



## PaulusLx (17 Mai 2017 às 07:18)

guerrilla disse:


> Permitam-me recorrer aos vossos conhecimentos, e os sapos? Que beneficios têm numa horta por exemplo? Pergunto porque no Domingo passado encontrei um sapo enorme, inchado que parecia quase uma bola, juro que não é piada futebolística, numa horta minha que comecei a cultivar desde o outono passado e fiquei sem saber o que fazer. Deixei-o ir tranquilamente à vida, presumo que também tenha alguma tarefa útil para fazer numa horta biológica, será assim?


Cuide bem dele, é um bem maior. Afasta a ciganada!


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2017 às 11:28)

guerrilla disse:


> Permitam-me recorrer aos vossos conhecimentos, e os sapos? Que beneficios têm numa horta por exemplo? Pergunto porque no Domingo passado encontrei um sapo enorme, inchado que parecia quase uma bola, juro que não é piada futebolística, numa horta minha que comecei a cultivar desde o outono passado e fiquei sem saber o que fazer. Deixei-o ir tranquilamente à vida, presumo que também tenha alguma tarefa útil para fazer numa horta biológica, será assim?



Há sapos muito grandes em Portugal (dito a mim também por estrangeiros que vieram ao nosso país).
A ver se para a próxima que eu encontrar um, se o fotografo com uma régua ao lado.

Pelo menos em 2 regiões lembro-me de ver sapos enormes: Bragança e Sintra (na Serra propriamente dita e nos arredores).

Claro que devem existir em mais partes (Aveiro, etc...).

E sim os sapos, são muito benéficos para as hortas e não só.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (18 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

Sapo da terra, ou sapo comum. são os maiores por estes lados, pelo que diz a wikipedia, "Os adultos podem atingir os 18 centímetros", e confirmo, já vi 1 assim.

Se estava inchado como uma bola, é uma estratégia de defesa, para parecer ainda maior.


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2017 às 11:06)

Cerca de 600 peixes de duas espécies em risco de extinção vão ser na quinta-feira libertados na ribeira de Odelouca, em Alferce, concelho de Monchique, no Algarve, anunciou hoje a associação ambientalista Quercus.

Em comunicado, a Quercus adiantou que os peixes a libertar, que foram reproduzidos em cativeiro, pertencem às espécies boga-do-sudoeste e escalo-do-Arade, ambas "criticamente em perigo" de extinção.

A ação acontece no âmbito do projeto "Conservação ex situ de organismos fluviais", em curso desde 2008 e cujo objetivo é reproduzir e manter populações "ex situ" de algumas das espécies de peixes de água doce mais ameaçadas em Portugal, lê-se no comunicado.

A reprodução de peixes em cativeiro é desenvolvida em instalações do Aquário Vasco da Gama, em Oeiras, e no Posto Aquícola de Campelo, disponibilizado pelo Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos, sendo gerida pela Quercus.

"No final do processo de reprodução e ambientação em cativeiro, os repovoamentos de peixes são efetuados em troços dos rios de origem, dos indivíduos inicialmente capturados para reprodutores, que apresentem características favoráveis à sobrevivência e reprodução dos peixes", referiu a Quercus.

Sempre que possível, os troços onde é feito o repovoamento estão associados a projetos de recuperação de linhas de água, envolvendo cidadãos e entidades que localmente possam fazer uma monitorização destas bacias hidrográficas, conclui.

O projeto é dinamizado pela Quercus, Aquário Vasco da Gama, Centro de Investigação em Biologia Marinha (MARE-ISPA) e Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária, tendo como parceiros a Câmara de Figueiró dos Vinhos e a Águas do Algarve.


http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/600-...a-na-ribeira-de-odelouca-algarve-6246522.html


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2017 às 11:08)

Amanhã, dia 16 de maio, a Quercus, o MARE-ISPA, o Aquário Vasco da Gama e a Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária vão proceder à libertação no meio natural de cerca de quatrocentos peixes reproduzidos em cativeiro, numa ação que ocorrerá no rio Alcabrichel, em Ramalhal, Torres Vedras. Os peixes a libertar pertencem à espécie ruivaco-do-oeste (Achondrostoma occidentale), espécie em perigo de extinção. Estarão presentes nesta ação de repovoamento a Secretária de Estado do Ordenamento do Território e da Conservação da Natureza, Dra. Célia Ramos, e o Presidente da Autarquia de Torres Vedras, Dr. Carlos Bernardes.



Esta libertação de peixes ameaçados de extinção surge no âmbito do projeto ”Conservação ex situ de organismos fluviais”, dinamizado pela Quercus, Aquário Vasco da Gama, MARE-ISPA e Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária, e que conta como parceiro a Câmara Municipal de Figueiró dos Vinhos. O projeto está em curso desde 2008, com o objetivo de reproduzir e manter populações ex situ de algumas das espécies de peixes de água doce mais ameaçadas no nosso país, e foi este ano selecionado como projeto vencedor da iniciativa "Compensação Carbónica" da CTT Expresso.



No âmbito deste projeto, a reprodução de peixes em cativeiro é desenvolvida em instalações do Aquário Vasco da Gama, situado em Oeiras, e no Posto Aquícola de Campelo, estrutura disponibilizada pelo Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos e gerida pela Quercus, no âmbito de uma parceria estabelecida.





No final do processo de reprodução e ambientação em cativeiro, os repovoamentos de peixes são efetuados em troços dos rios de origem (dos indivíduos inicialmente capturados para reprodutores) que apresentem características favoráveis à sobrevivência e reprodução dos peixes. Sempre que possível, estes troços encontram-se associados a projetos de recuperação de linhas de água, envolvendo cidadãos e entidades que localmente efectuam uma monitorização mais ou menos formal destas bacias hidrográficas.



A ação é amanhã, dia 16 de Maio onde serão libertados ruivacos-do-oeste no rio Alcabrichel. O encontro é às 17,00 horas, no Largo 1º de Maio (centro da povoação), junto ao coreto, na localidade de Ramalhal – Torres Vedras.



Lisboa, 15 de maio de 2017

http://quercus.pt/comunicados/2017/...anha-dia-16-de-maio-em-ramalhal-torres-vedras


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2017 às 14:02)

belem disse:


> Amanhã, dia 16 de maio, a Quercus, o MARE-ISPA, o Aquário Vasco da Gama e a Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária vão proceder à libertação no meio natural de cerca de quatrocentos peixes reproduzidos em cativeiro, numa ação que ocorrerá no rio Alcabrichel, em Ramalhal, Torres Vedras. Os peixes a libertar pertencem à espécie ruivaco-do-oeste (Achondrostoma occidentale), espécie em perigo de extinção. Estarão presentes nesta ação de repovoamento a Secretária de Estado do Ordenamento do Território e da Conservação da Natureza, Dra. Célia Ramos, e o Presidente da Autarquia de Torres Vedras, Dr. Carlos Bernardes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambas as introduções de peixes em ambiente natural parece-me bem apesar de terem sido reproduzidos de forma artificial, e é que se não fosse assim seria difícil a sua procriação no meio ambiente natural, e ainda para mais se se trata de uma espécie autóctone, e que poderia desaparecer de ambos os rios, por isso é uma ideia a felicitar as instituições que  estão a levar a "bom porto" o decorrer dos repovoamentos dos peixes.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2017 às 00:54)

guerrilla disse:


> Permitam-me recorrer aos vossos conhecimentos, e os sapos? Que beneficios têm numa horta por exemplo? Pergunto porque no Domingo passado encontrei um sapo enorme, inchado que parecia quase uma bola, juro que não é piada futebolística, numa horta minha que comecei a cultivar desde o outono passado e fiquei sem saber o que fazer. Deixei-o ir tranquilamente à vida, presumo que também tenha alguma tarefa útil para fazer numa horta biológica, será assim?



São ajudam numa horta biológica, são vorazes consumidores de insetos, alguns dos quais poderiam virar pragas!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2017 às 12:17)

Hoje vi um texugo, infelizmente morto na berma da estrada. Segundo pesquisei, está classificado como escasso aqui no parque natural sintra-cascais.
No outro dia , à noite vi na estrada do pisão uma coruja das torres,tive que parar o carro, estava mesmo no meio da estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje vi um texugo, infelizmente morto na berma da estrada. Segundo pesquisei, está classificado como escasso aqui no parque natural sintra-cascais.
> No outro dia , à noite vi na estrada do pisão uma coruja das torres,tive que parar o carro, estava mesmo no meio da estrada.



Foto do texugo.
Sinceramente nem sabia o que era realmente um texugo, quando o vi nem o associei.
Talvez atropelado...


photoupload


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (25 Mai 2017 às 22:25)

Pena estar morto, vi um, pela primeira vez há 2 meses (perto de figueira da Foz).
Tenho também visto com muita frequência doninhas e toirões. Bem como esquilos vermelhos, que tanto quanto sei não existiam nesta zona até recentemente


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2017 às 20:07)

*Governo vai abrir concurso para florestação de azinheiras, sobreiros e carvalhos - ministro*



O ministro da Agricultura disse hoje, em Coruche, que o Governo vai abrir novo concurso para a florestação de azinheiras, sobreiros e carvalhos, com uma dotação global de 27 milhões de euros.

Luís Capoulas Santos falava na inauguração da 9.ª edição da Feira Internacional da Cortiça -- FICOR, que decorre em Coruche até domingo sob o lema "Mais cortiça para um planeta melhor -- dinâmica económica com consciência ecológica".

O ministro realçou o peso económico "muito relevante" da cortiça e a "valia muito grande do ponto de vista ecológico e ambiental" do montado, que é "importante preservar e conciliar com a vertente económica".


http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/gove...sobreiros-e-carvalhos---ministro-8508112.html


----------



## Thomar (4 Jun 2017 às 12:14)

*Praga de javalis em Portugal. Caçadores e veterinários alertam para acidentes e doenças*

Os javalis tornaram-se numa praga em Portugal e já provocam “centenas” de acidentes nas estradas, além de prejudicarem a pequena caça e transmitirem doenças, alerta uma associação de caçadores e várias entidades confirmam. (...)

Noticia muito completa aqui.


----------



## lreis (4 Jun 2017 às 15:30)

Thomar disse:


> *Praga de javalis em Portugal. Caçadores e veterinários alertam para acidentes e doenças*
> 
> Os javalis tornaram-se numa praga em Portugal e já provocam “centenas” de acidentes nas estradas, além de prejudicarem a pequena caça e transmitirem doenças, alerta uma associação de caçadores e várias entidades confirmam. (...)
> 
> Noticia muito completa aqui.



De conversa com pessoas de Nordeste (Bragança, Montalegre, etc) dizem-me que o estabilização das alcateias  tem sido também à conta de presas de javalis juvenis/jovens. Ou seja, têm-me indicado que o lobo encontra nessas presas algum alimento e que por via disso os javalis lá para esses lados deixaram de ser tão preocupantes. Tomo estas noticias com cautela porque existem muitas outras questões que influem na pressão que possa existir sobre estes animais. Esta informação tem alguma base verídica? Os resultados de análises das fezes dos lobos dão nota disto? É sabido que o Nordeste de Portugal é a zona onde o javali ocorre há mais tempo sendo que agora já não se houvem tantas noticias de estragos causados por essas bandas. Por outro lado, as zonas referidas no artigo, exceptuando, Vila Real, são zonas onde não existem alcateias. Ou seja, existem evidências que o javali (jovem, juvenil, doente, velho, etc.) é uma presa frequente para as alcateias? ou estas só os atacam quando não existem mais presas? É também um facto que a caça furtiva (especialmente ao javali) ocorre com frequência por todo o território e que por via disso também existe algum controlo (embora ilegal) desta população animal? Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2017 às 12:18)

Thomar disse:


> *Praga de javalis em Portugal. Caçadores e veterinários alertam para acidentes e doenças*
> 
> Os javalis tornaram-se numa praga em Portugal e já provocam “centenas” de acidentes nas estradas, além de prejudicarem a pequena caça e transmitirem doenças, alerta uma associação de caçadores e várias entidades confirmam. (...)
> 
> Noticia muito completa aqui.



Este titulo parece-me demasiado sensacionalista. Algum exagero talvez.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 23:22)

E assim se perde mais um pouco da nossa vegetação autóctone espontanea, dando lugar agora a um terreno completamente desmatado, até quase á linha de água.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

*Biólogo estima 300 veados, corços e javalis mortos na Serra da Lousã*







*Muitos animais, pelo seu instinto natural, conseguiram escapar à frente das chamas*

Pelo menos 300 veados, corços e javalis terão morrido, na Serra da Lousã, nos incêndios que assolaram os concelhos da região desde o dia 17, disse hoje à agência Lusa o biólogo Carlos Fonseca.

No entanto, "apesar de não ser extraordinário, o cenário é bastante positivo, tendo sobrevivido muitos destes animais que, pelo seu instinto natural, conseguiram escapar à frente das chamas", revelou o professor da Universidade de Aveiro, que monitoriza estas populações há mais de 20 anos.

Durante vários dias desta semana, a equipa de Carlos Fonseca percorreu centenas de quilómetros, nos municípios ligados à Serra da Lousã, "numa tentativa de avaliar o impacto deste intenso e extenso incêndio" nas comunidades de javalis, veados e corços.

Noticia completa - DN


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 12:14)

*BIÓLOGOS PEDEM AJUDA A CIDADÃOS PARA PROCURAR VACAS-LOURAS EM PORTUGAL*

Por estes dias já decorre em Portugal o segundo ano do censo à vaca-loura, o maior escaravelho da Europa. Para conhecer melhor a população nacional desta espécie, que ajuda a manter as florestas nativas, os biólogos estão a pedir a ajuda dos cidadãos.

No ano passado, cerca de 500 pessoas contaram entre 470 e 550 vacas-louras (_Lucanus cervus_), espécie classificada como Quase Ameaçada pela Lista Vermelha da União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN) e que em Portugal tem vindo a perder muito do seu habitat.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2017 às 21:22)

*Morte de peixes no rio Tua, em Mirandela, investigada pelas autoridades*

As autoridades foram hoje alertadas para um número anormal de peixes mortos no rio Tua, na zona de Frechas, em Mirandela, com suspeitas de uma descarga poluente de uma empresa como causa, informou a GNR.

A investigação do caso está a cargo da equipa do Ambiente da GNR, o SEPNA, que procedeu à recolha de vestígios e de água para análise, em diferentes locais da zona aonde se deslocaram também outras entidades como o Instituto dos Recursos Hídricos, a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente e a Câmara de Mirandela.

No local, junto a uma praia fluvial, as autoridades constataram a existência de "bastantes peixes mortos", como indicou à Lusa fonte das Relações Públicas do Comando Distrital da GNR de Bragança.

Segundo a fonte, "foram recolhidas amostras de águas em quatro pontos diferentes, desde o local até uma empresa suspeita de descarga de águas residuais no rio".

O caso está em investigação para apurar a causa da morte de peixes e eventuais responsáveis.

De acordo ainda com a GNR, a Câmara de Mirandela está a proceder à recolha dos peixes mortos no rio.

http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/mort...la-investigada-pelas-autoridades-8632088.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 10:47)

*Gasoduto da REN ameaça paisagem do Alto Douro Vinhateiro*
Construção de gasoduto entre Celorico da Beira e Vilar de Frades, Bragança, proposta para zona protegida pela UNESCO. Projecto foi discutido há um ano, mas proprietários e o ICOMOS não sabiam de nada.






A REN-Redes Energéticas Nacionais quer construir um gasoduto para interligar a rede nacional de gás com a espanhola que obriga a intervenções na paisagem do Alto Douro Vinhateiro protegida pela lista do Património Mundial da Unesco. A obra prevê a construção de um canal para instalar tubos com 70 centímetros de diâmetro e a definição de corredores de servidão com 20 metros de largura, numa extensão próxima dos 160 km, entre Celorico da Beira e Vale de Frades, na fronteira transmontana com a Espanha. E o seu principal impacte acontece exactamente no ponto do mapa em que é necessário atravessar o Douro (o que está previsto ser feito sob o leito do rio). De acordo com o estudo de impacte ambiental que aponta para os cenários exigidos pela obra, “as condicionantes associadas e presentes na envolvente e as características técnicas especiais necessárias para realizar esta travessia” fazem com que a única alternativa em cima da mesa seja o cruzamento de parte da área classificada pela Unesco, da montanha do meandro da quinta do Vale Meão e, já na margem direita, na zona de Vilariça, uma área agrícola onde há um perímetro de rega e uma extensa área de vinha.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/16/e...o-da-ren-ameaca-alto-douro-vinhateiro-1779115


----------



## frederico (17 Jul 2017 às 00:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E assim se perde mais um pouco da nossa vegetação autóctone espontanea, dando lugar agora a um terreno completamente desmatado, até quase á linha de água.



Em Inglaterra sao mantidas as galerias ripicolas e o que divide os terrenos sao arvores e arbustos autocnes e nao vedacoes metalicas! Mesmo em terrenos de agricultura intensiva! Em Portugal somos uns barbaros, no Alentejo e Algarve assisti em anos recentes a limpezas de terrenos para projectos agricolas que arrasaram galerias ripicolas desnecessariamente. Os grunhos nao sabem que aquelas arvores estao ali para estabilizar as margens e prevenir cheias?


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2017 às 11:48)

Publicado em Março deste ano:

(Por Gabriel Nunes) - Mais de 300 carvalhos foram plantados na zona envolvente ao complexo termal de Nisa, com o objetivo de fomentar a reflorestação de espécies autóctones e com altos índices de biodiversiodade.

A iniciativa, inserida no projeto “Floresta Comum”, que resulta de uma parceria da Quercus, Instituto Conservação da Natureza e Floresta, Ministério da Agricultura e Associação dos Municípios Portugueses, foi desenvolvida por uma turma de alunos do 1º Ciclo de Agrupamento de Escolas de Nisa e duas turmas do “activSénior”.

A Câmara Municipal de Nisa pretende com esta iniciativa fortalecer e sensibilizar a população do concelho para a importância da floresta e da sua preservação.

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...alhos-plantados-junto-ao-complexo-termal.html


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2017 às 11:50)

Numa acção da Câmara Municipal de Aljezur e da Junta de Freguesia de Odeceixe, em conjunto com as organizações não governamentais GEOTA – Grupo de Estudos de Ordenamento do Território e Ambiente e Acção Ambiental para o Barlavento, no passado dia 23 foram plantados dois Carvalhos-de-Monchique no futuro Parque da Vila, projecto que vai iniciar-se este ano, em Odeceixe.

Saliente-se que a acção surge no âmbito do Projecto TerraSeixe – Gestão Ambiental Partilhada no Sudoeste de Portugal e coincidiu também com a elevação de Odeceixe a Vila. Marcaram presença na acção o Presidente de Câmara José Amarelinho, o Vice-Presidente José Gonçalves, a Vereadora Fátima Neto e o Vereador António Carvalho, por parte da Câmara Municipal de Aljezur, o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Odeceixe Carlos Vieira, a Presidente do GEOTA, Marlene Marques, e o Presidente da Acção Ambiental para o Barlavento, António Lambe.

Refira-se que o projecto nasceu de preocupações com o estado de conservação da biodiversidade na Bacia Hidrográfica da Ribeira de Seixe, mais especificamente, com a vulnerabilidade da espécie Carvalho-de-Monchique (Quercus canariensis), espécie endémica desta região, a qual é um tesouro esquecido do património nacional natural e é uma das duas árvores autóctones maiores do país.

Em conjunto com a restante flora e fauna endémica da região, confere um valor inestimável às florestas autóctones da bacia; valores formalmente reconhecidos pela integração de grande parte deste território na Rede Natura 2000, Important Bird Area (IBA) e na Rede Nacional de Áreas Protegidas, que no seu total correspondem a 90% da bacia. A plantação inédita desta árvore em espaços verdes tem como objectivo salientar a importância de a proteger nesta região do país.

Mais duas árvores plantadas que vamos descontar ao contador do diáriOnline / Região Sul no âmbito da campanha «Um Milhão de Árvores, no Algarve, em Portugal e em todo o Mundo Lusófono».


https://regiao-sul.pt/2017/04/26/ambiente/carvalhos-de-monchique-plantados-em-odeceixe/379003


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2017 às 11:51)

Alunos do Centro Escolar de Vilela participaram, esta terça-feira, numa iniciativa promovida pela Câmara Municipal de Paredes para assinalar o Dia Mundial da Árvore ou da Floresta. Foram plantados dezenas de carvalhos no Parque de Lazer de Vilela.

“Com esta iniciativa, pretendemos acima de tudo que se criem hábitos ecológicos entre a população desde a mais tenra idade. O desenvolvimento sustentado passa pela utilização dos recursos de hoje pensando no amanhã, pelo que é necessário sensibilizar e ensinar as crianças desde cedo para a sustentabilidade”, defendeu Pedro Mendes, vice-presidente e vereador do Ambiente da Câmara Municipal de Paredes.

Anualmente, o pelouro do Ambiente promove sessões didáticas que alertam para a importância da reciclagem, visando proporcionar a toda a comunidade escolar a possibilidade de descobrir a biodiversidade e as espécies autóctones do concelho de Paredes, diz nota de imprensa da autarquia.

O Dia Mundial da Árvore ou da Floresta celebra-se anualmente a 21 de Março, sendo assinalado com acções de arborização e reflorestação um pouco por todo o mundo.

http://verdadeiroolhar.pt/2017/03/21/alunos-vilela-plantaram-dezenas-carvalhos/


*A empresa farmacêutica Bluepharma, sediada em Coimbra, no âmbito do seu programa de Responsabilidade Social, iniciou a plantação dos 5 475 carvalhos, em Moinho das Freiras, freguesia de Pedrógão Pequeno…* Graças a uma ideia conjunta entre Alfredo Dias, presidente da Assembleia Municipal da Sertã, e Paulo Rebelo, representante da empresa e natural de Pedrógão Grande, no dia 29 de abril, colaboradores da empresa farmacêutica iniciaram a plantação de cerca de 5 500 carvalhos de forma a assinalar os 15 anos da Bluepharma.



Esta é uma empresa que se organizou com uma forte componente de responsabilidade social e responsável por trazer medicamentos ao mercado a preços acessíveis. Paulo Rebelo, em entrevista à Rádio Condestável, referiu que assistiu desde pequenino ao “flagelo dos incêndios que é uma praga enorme que temos no nosso país”. Deste modo, na comemoração deste aniversário “propusemos patrocinar a plantação de cerca de 5 500 árvores e trazer a equipa da Bluepharma a colaborar nesta iniciativa”. Manuel Dias, presidente da Junta de Freguesia, sublinhou que esta é “uma oportunidade de reflorestar uma zona que estava subaproveitada e que vai embelezar e dar maior visibilidade a esta zona”.



Foram plantados 162 carvalhos e ainda irão ser plantados “mais algumas centenas de carvalhos no Moinho das Freiras, o resto da plantação será na marginal da Barragem”, esclareceu o autarca. Em 2016, já tinham sido plantados 20 carvalhos nesta mesma zona e alguns na Senhora da Confiança portanto, “este trabalho também se encaixa naquilo que é a política de reflorestação e de proteção de algumas das nossas espécies que a Junta de Freguesia tem estado a levar a cabo nos últimos tempos em terrenos baldios”, acrescentou. Esta espécie não é muito usada para a indústria da madeira, por isso há que tentar que a responsabilidade social “sirva para promover e preservar certos ecossistemas que são originais daqui mas que não têm as mesmas rentabilidades", disse, acrescentando que estes mesmos ecossistemas "precisam de 
de ser apoiados e promovidos de outras formas nomeadamente esta, através de apoio de outras entidades que consideram que é uma importante ação social”, defendeu Alfredo Dias.

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...luepharma-ja-iniciou-a-plantacao-de-carvalhos


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2017 às 11:53)

belem disse:


> Numa acção da Câmara Municipal de Aljezur e da Junta de Freguesia de Odeceixe, em conjunto com as organizações não governamentais GEOTA – Grupo de Estudos de Ordenamento do Território e Ambiente e Acção Ambiental para o Barlavento, no passado dia 23 foram plantados dois Carvalhos-de-Monchique no futuro Parque da Vila, projecto que vai iniciar-se este ano, em Odeceixe.
> 
> Saliente-se que a acção surge no âmbito do Projecto TerraSeixe – Gestão Ambiental Partilhada no Sudoeste de Portugal e coincidiu também com a elevação de Odeceixe a Vila. Marcaram presença na acção o Presidente de Câmara José Amarelinho, o Vice-Presidente José Gonçalves, a Vereadora Fátima Neto e o Vereador António Carvalho, por parte da Câmara Municipal de Aljezur, o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Odeceixe Carlos Vieira, a Presidente do GEOTA, Marlene Marques, e o Presidente da Acção Ambiental para o Barlavento, António Lambe.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa, mas plantar árvores em pleno Verão...


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2017 às 11:57)

MSantos disse:


> Boa iniciativa, mas plantar árvores em pleno Verão...



Mas a plantação não foi feita no verão, ou foi?

Ainda que eu ache que a fase Outono/Inverno, seja a melhor altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 12:09)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra sao mantidas as galerias ripicolas e o que divide os terrenos sao arvores e arbustos autocnes e nao vedacoes metalicas! Mesmo em terrenos de agricultura intensiva! Em Portugal somos uns barbaros, no Alentejo e Algarve assisti em anos recentes a limpezas de terrenos para projectos agricolas que arrasaram galerias ripicolas desnecessariamente. Os grunhos nao sabem que aquelas arvores estao ali para estabilizar as margens e prevenir cheias?



É bem verdade as galerias ripicolas tem um papel importantissimo,eu que o diga aqui no final do meu terreno com uns 3 metros de talude até á vala, que no Inverno chega a levar 1 metro de altura de água, e antigamente o talude estava completamente cheio de canas, até que o meu pai decidiu acabar com ela, e foi passado poucos anos que começaram os deslizamentos de terras, foram cerca de 6 metros de terras que foram levados pela água, e mais uns 15 metros que ainda os consegui salvar a tempo com recurso a uma obra de engenharia natural usando troncos de árvores e estacas, e com isto aproveitei e fiz 2 linhas com sucalcos, e plantei lá várias estacas de salgueiros, choupos, sanguinhos-das-sebes, marmeleiros...
E agora daqui para a frente espero que já não me dei mais dores de cabeças, pois os choupos já estão com mais de 1.80 m, e foram plantados em Novembro passado, e no topo do talude também plantei muitas árvores de fruto, e coloquei umas calhas, com uns tubos que desaguam logo para a vala, evitando assim, que quando chove muito, que a água passa por cima do talude, causando mais desabamentos.
E nesses 6 metros de terras que foram na cheia, a única opção que tive foi construir um muro em pedra, desde a vala até a cima.

Foto de Agosto de 2014(quando acabaou de ser construido)






Fotos do Inverno de 2016/2017, agora são cerca de 20 metros que já estão establizados.











Agora já nem se ve os socalcos pois as ávores já tapam a terra toda.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2017 às 12:34)

belem disse:


> Mas a plantação não foi feita no verão, ou foi?
> 
> Ainda que eu ache que a fase Outono/Inverno, seja a melhor altura.



Não tinha visto a data da noticia, mas como partilhaste agora pensava que era recente. Parece que foi em Abril, ainda assim já foi um pouco tarde para a plantação de árvores. O Outono/Inverno é sem dúvida a melhor época para plantações.


----------



## lreis (19 Jul 2017 às 14:14)

DaniFR disse:


> *Biólogo estima 300 veados, corços e javalis mortos na Serra da Lousã*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que com este fogo as populações remanescentes de veado e corço se deslocalizam para outras áreas ou com o tempo voltam à sua área de origem? Existe alguma teoria produzida sobre isto?

O nº de 300 animais estimados foi feiro com base em cadáveres verificados de animais queimados?


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

Possivelmente uma falsa viúva negra (steatoda nobilis), esta manhã.


----------



## cookie (22 Jul 2017 às 08:52)

Há uns tempos fomos à casa do avô do meu marido na serra da Estrela. É uma pequena casa que está desabitada e sempre foi usada, apenas, para férias. Fica a uns 1500m altitude. Tem lá dentro imensas aranhas gigantes, mesmo grandes como nunca vi em Portugal e peludas. E olhem que no Brasil, num hotel perto do Parque dos lençóis do Maranhão tive 2 encontros, no quarto, com duas caranguejeiras... As de cá são mais pequenas e menos encorpadas, mas peludas. serão aranhas lobo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Jul 2017 às 18:49)

Acabo de encontrar isto .
Alguma ideia do que é ?


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jul 2017 às 19:21)

vespa cabro  e é endémica de portugal , descansa que não é a asiática. a asiática não tem  aquelas marcas triangulares pretas na zona amarela e a vespa asiática tem patas amarelas


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2017 às 21:23)

WHORTAS disse:


> Acabo de encontrar isto .
> Alguma ideia do que é ?



Pois por vezes as pessoas ficam alarmadas devido á dimensão deste tipo de abelha, mas na verdade não oferece qualquer tipo de perigo, é um bom polinizador, uma óptima ajuda para os agricultores biológicos.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Jul 2017 às 23:21)

camrov8 disse:


> vespa cabro  e é endémica de portugal , descansa que não é a asiática. a asiática não tem  aquelas marcas triangulares pretas na zona amarela e a vespa asiática tem patas amarelas


Sim, sabia que não era asiática, mas era desconhecida.
Obrigado


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Jul 2017 às 23:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois por vezes as pessoas ficam alarmadas devido á dimensão deste tipo de abelha, mas na verdade não oferece qualquer tipo de perigo, é um bom polinizador, uma óptima ajuda para os agricultores biológicos.


 
Obrigado


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2017 às 11:00)

http://www.sciencefocus.com/qa/how-clean-mediterranean


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2017 às 13:23)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/javali-encontrado-a-nadar-no-mar-no-algarve

Há quem diga que já viu um porco a andar de bicicleta, mas agora um Javali a andar de mota de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

*Tartaruga gigante pescada acidentalmente na Nazaré*
26 jul, 2017 - 15:15

O animal foi recolhido para o porto de abrigo onde aguarda a chegada dos técnicos do centro de tratamento de animais marinhos.



Foto: Carlos Barroso/Lus
Uma tartaruga gigante foi acidentalmente pescada por um barco ao largo da Nazaré esta quarta-feira de manhã.

O animal foi recolhido para o porto de abrigo onde aguarda a chegada dos técnicos do centro de tratamento de animais marinhos.

A tartaruga encontra-se sob vigilância da autoridade marítima e veterinária municipal da Nazaré.




Foto: Carlos Barroso/usa

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89694/tartaruga_gigante_pescada_aicentalmente_na_nazare?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 11:41)

*Combate a pragas no Tua com morcegos apresenta resultados acima dos esperados*
27 jul 2017 11:11

As caixas-abrigo para morcegos colocadas no Parque do Tua, em Trás-os-Montes, apresentam taxas de ocupação superiores às expectativas iniciais do projeto que visa combater pragas agrícolas com recurso a estes predadores naturais, divulgaram hoje os responsáveis.






O Parque Natural Regional do Vale do Tua começou, em fevereiro, a colocar caixas-abrigo em terrenos agrícolas e, menos de meio ano depois, os técnicos constatam que “a taxa de ocupação é de 58%, quando o que seria previsível era uma taxa de ocupação de 10%”, de acordo com os dados divulgados.

O objetivo deste projeto é criar condições para a presença dos morcegos em terrenos agrícolas na área do parque, tendo em conta que estes pequenos predadores ajudam no combate a pargas, como insetos, o que torna desnecessário o uso de pesticidas e outros químicos para defender as culturas agrícolas.

“No seguimento da última ronda de monitorização, nos dias 19 e 20 de julho, determinou-se ser de 36 o número de caixas ocupadas, com mais 22 caixas com indícios de uso frequente, levando o número total de abrigos em utilização para 58, das 100 colocadas”, constatou Pedro Leote, o biólogo que acompanha o projeto.

Ao todo, foram espalhadas pelo parque uma centena de caixas e a taxa de utilização “revelou-se cinco vezes superior ao que seria de esperar”, já que, “por regra, de acordo com outros projetos já implementados, a taxa de ocupação na primeira temporada ronda os 10%”.

Segundo os resultados da última monitorização, “36 das caixas-abrigos tinham, na hora da visita do técnico, morcegos no seu interior e nas restantes 22 caixas o biólogo encontrou guano (fezes de morcego) em quantidade, que indica a ocupação do espaço”.


Os responsáveis consideram “estes primeiros resultados animadores” e adiantam que “podem determinar o alargamento do projeto”.

As pragas agrícolas são uma ameaça frequente, que podem dizimar produções com consequente quebra de rendimento.

A solução encontrada pelo Parque do Tua “passa pela intensificação da presença de algumas espécies de morcegos, predadores naturais, que consomem grandes quantidades de presas, maioritariamente insetos”.

Os abrigos para os predadores foram colocados com “o intuito de aumentar o número de colónias de morcegos nos sistemas agrícolas e florestais, de maior relevância na área do parque, concretamente, as vinhas, os olivais e as florestas de sobreiro”.

A partir de setembro o técnico responsável pelo projeto vai dar início à realização das primeiras análises laboratoriais para avaliar, entre outras coisas, quais as espécies de morcegos que apresentam melhores resultados no combate às pragas.

Os responsáveis acreditam que “este projeto poderá constituir um excelente exemplo onde a investigação científica está ao serviço do desenvolvimento sustentável, esperando deste modo que o modelo de gestão do parque se possa disseminar ao nível regional e nacional”.

A coordenação é feita pelo Parque Natural Regional do Vale do Tua com a colaboração de um biólogo a tempo inteiro e o apoio especializado do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade da Universidade do Porto.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...egos-apresenta-resultados-acima-dos-esperados


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2017 às 12:16)

Em Mação depois do fogo queimar tudo, o alimento começa a escassear, e a raposa sendo um animal um pouco desconfiado, mas veio comer á mão de um bombeiro. 
Também é a prova como os bombeiros são muito importantes em muitas situações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 15:59)

*Incêndios: Colónia de grifos nas Portas de Ródão reduzida a metade*

*



*

A principal colónia de grifos que estava no monumento natural de Portas de Ródão, no concelho de Vila Velha de Ródão, ficou reduzida a menos de metade após o incêndio, disse hoje a Quercus à agência Lusa.

“Infelizmente, foi tudo destruído. A principal colónia [de grifos] ficou reduzida a menos de metade, com 11 ou 12 casais. Há ainda outras colónias mais pequenas que desapareceram. Desapareceram ainda um casal de abutre do Egito, dois de cegonha preta, vários de bufo real e depois todo um conjunto de outros animais que foi afetado”, afirmou Samuel Infante, da Quercus.

Apesar de a fauna ter sido bastante afetada pelo incêndio que lavrou na semana passada em Vila Velha de Ródão, no distrito de Castelo Branco, e que afetou o monumento natural de Portas de Ródão, o ambientalista sublinha que, apesar de grave, há capacidade de mobilidade e a sua regeneração é mais fácil.

Contudo, ao nível da flora, voltou a sublinhar que os zimbrais existentes nas Portas de Ródão, únicos no país, ficaram praticamente destruídos: “Vão levar 200 anos a recuperar”.

Os ambientalistas estão ainda preocupados com a chegada das primeiras chuvas, uma vez que as cinzas impermeabilizam muito os solos.

“Vamos ver se não vai haver ali enxurradas, se não vai haver deslizamentos”, frisou.

A agência Lusa enviou, por escrito, no dia 27 de julho, um conjunto de questões ao Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), entidade responsável pela gestão do monumento natural de Portas de Ródão, mas, até ao momento, não obteve qualquer resposta.

https://beiranews.pt/2017/08/incendios-colonia-de-grifos-nas-portas-de-rodao-reduzida-a-metade/


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

Já tinha visto essa notícia e infelizmente é muito triste. Ainda há 2 semanas parei na ponte a observar os milhares de Grifos que sobrevoavam o monumento.
Provavelmente muitos deles ou morreram ou deslocaram-se para outras paragens, é um atentado ambiental de grandes proporções o que aconteceu nessa região e que muita gente desconhece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

criz0r disse:


> Já tinha visto essa notícia e infelizmente é muito triste. Ainda há 2 semanas parei na ponte a observar os milhares de Grifos que sobrevoavam o monumento.
> Provavelmente muitos deles ou morreram ou deslocaram-se para outras paragens, é um atentado ambiental de grandes proporções o que aconteceu nessa região e que muita gente desconhece.



É bem verdade, as aves necrófagas, como é o caso dos grifos são muito importantes, até mesmo por uma questão de saúde pública, e até no combate a doenças que podiam ser transmitidas aos humanos, caso eles não se alimentassem de animais mortos.
Tem-se falado muito ultimamente nos atentados, eu na minha opinião, o que tem acontecido a Portugal, neste Verão, com fogos de grandes dimesões, e com tantos mortes, como foi no Pedrógão Grande, a meu ver nao deixa de ser um atentado, tanto para pessoas, animais e para a nossa floresta.


----------



## lreis (8 Ago 2017 às 11:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Incêndios:*
> 
> 
> https://beiranews.pt/2017/08/incendios-colonia-de-grifos-nas-portas-de-rodao-reduzida-a-metade/



Uma questão: o fogo nas portas do Rodão destruiu a zona de nidificação e poiso das aves referidas, mas isso incluiu também a morte destas, especialmente de crias que ainda aí estivessem?. Ou por via desta destruição confirmada, estas aves deslocaram-se forçadamente para outras regiões, com um grau de incerteza grande relativamente à sua capacidade de sobrevivência?


----------



## weatherbox (8 Ago 2017 às 20:19)

Alguém me consegue identificar esta planta?

É de um familiar e ele próprio não sabe que planta é e sempre tive curiosidade na mesma.
Cresce bastante de ano para ano, qualquer dia parece mais uma árvore que uma planta de flores, sobretudo na primavera/verão, dá as flores que se vêm abaixo e tem espinhos muito afiados. O calor não parece afectá-la muito, vai buscar água não se sabe aonde  e só geadas mais severas lhe fazem alguma comichão  Daí a curiosidade

Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2017 às 20:56)

weatherbox disse:


> Alguém me consegue identificar esta planta?
> 
> É de um familiar e ele próprio não sabe que planta é e sempre tive curiosidade na mesma.
> Cresce bastante de ano para ano, qualquer dia parece mais uma árvore que uma planta de flores, sobretudo na primavera/verão, dá as flores que se vêm abaixo e tem espinhos muito afiados. O calor não parece afectá-la muito, vai buscar água não se sabe aonde  e só geadas mais severas lhe fazem alguma comichão  Daí a curiosidade
> ...



Esta planta tratasse de uma buganvilia, eu sei de um exemplar, que é pena já ter pouco tempo de vida, fica na cidade de Torres Novas, e ela já chega ao telhado de um prédio de 2 andares. 

Aqui na foto do Google em 2014 ela ainda estava em bom estado, mas agora já está quase toda seca. 
https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4763...4!1sEp22LTOMx_a4ShxlKTI0FA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Ficha completa da planta.
http://www.jardiland.pt/diversos/a-buganvilia/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta planta tratasse de uma buganvilia, eu sei de um exemplar, que é pena já ter pouco tempo de vida, fica na cidade de Torres Novas, e ela já chega ao telhado de um prédio de 2 andares.
> 
> Aqui na foto do Google em 2014 ela ainda estava em bom estado, mas agora já está quase toda seca.
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4763...4!1sEp22LTOMx_a4ShxlKTI0FA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> ...


E já agora, para quem queira experimentar as flores da buganvilia são comestíveis e bastante anti-oxidantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora, para quem queira experimentar as flores da buganvilia são comestíveis e bastante anti-oxidantes.



Olha essa ainda eu não sabia, é bem verdade que todos os dias estamos sempre a aprender e é assim até um dia morrermos.
Quando acaba a floração da buganvilia, e as sua flores caem para o chão, é engraçado porque depois essas mesmas flores, ficam que até parecem que são de papel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 21:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha essa ainda eu não sabia, é bem verdade que todos os dias estamos sempre a aprender e é assim até um dia morrermos.
> Quando acaba a floração da buganvilia, e as sua flores caem para o chão, é engraçado porque depois essas mesmas flores, ficam que até parecem que são de papel.


Pois é... para mim é das espécies mais vistosas que podemos ter por cá. Nos trópicos a mais fabulosa é a jade vine (Strongylodon macrobotrys) mas não é comestível. Existe em azul, amarelo e vermelho fogo!


----------



## weatherbox (9 Ago 2017 às 12:03)

Muito obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:01)

*"Partilhamos as primeiras fotografias da acção "Não ao Furo, Sim ao Futuro", que juntou cerca de 1000 pessoas na praia de Odeiceixe"*



Cerca de 1000 pessoas de 40 países diferentes formaram uma enorme mensagem humana na praia de Odeceixe para impedir a exploração de petróleo na costa Portuguesa. O evento integrou-se no "Defend the Sacred: Envision a Global Alternative", realizado em Tamera, ao qual se juntaram líderes de Standing Rock e movimentos ambientalistas Portugueses. A imagem humana aérea foi desenhada por John Quigley da Spectral Q, filmada por Ludwig Schramm e uma equipa de Tamera.

À medida que as empresas petrolíferas pressionam para iniciar a exploração de petróleo em Abril de 2018, juntámos-nos para honrar a água como fonte de vida, a água como sagrada, a vida como sagrada, e a necessidade de defender o que é sagrado. LaDonna Brave Bull Allard, iniciadora do acampamento Sacred Stone em Standing Rock, afirmou durante o evento “Quando nos erguemos pela água, o mundo ergueu-se connosco, por isso vim até aqui para me juntar a vocês. Já não temos escolha, temos de tomar partido pela água e temos de o fazer agora!


----------



## Brigantia (16 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

*Ave que se pensava extinta em Portugal surpreende fotógrafo:*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2017 às 21:27)

*Javalis supreendem banhistas em praia da Arrábida*

*



*

Os populares que esta sexta-feira se deslocaram até às praias da Arrábida, entre eles o antigo jogador de futebol Jorge Cadete, viram-se confrontados com a presença invulgar de javalis no areal.

O aparecimento inusitado destes animais nas praias de Setúbal foi captado em fotografias pela antiga estrela do Sporting Clube de Portugal, que as partilhou naquele momento na sua conta de Facebook, numa publicação aberta.

http://www.jn.pt/pessoas/in/interior/a-companhia-insolita-de-jorge-cadete-na-praia-8714086.html


----------



## DaniFR (1 Set 2017 às 21:07)

As consequências dos incêndios chegam agora aos rios. O próximo Inverno vai ser complicado

*Retirada mais de meia tonelada de peixes mortos em Coimbra*

*Câmara Municipal já pediu à EDP "a abertura urgente" das comportas da barragem no rio Ceira. Morte de peixes estará relacionada com falta de água e com cinzas dos incêndios*





Mais de meia tonelada de peixes mortos foram retirados esta sexta-feira do rio Ceira, informou a Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, que apelou à EDP "a abertura urgente" das comportas da barragem do Alto Ceira.

O Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR de Coimbra deslocou-se à zona do Cabouco, Coimbra, na terça-feira, tendo constatado "uma grande quantidade de peixes mortos" no rio Ceira, disse à agência _Lusa_, fonte do comando territorial da GNR.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, a causa da morte dos peixes poderá estar relacionada com as cinzas provocadas pelo incêndio que lavrou na zona e que terão escorrido para o rio após a forte chuva de segunda-feira.

Durante esta sexta-feira, elementos da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra (bombeiros sapadores e funcionários da divisão do ambiente) recolheram 520 quilos de peixe morto, que foram colocados em aterro.

*O pessoal envolvido foi ainda forçado a utilizar máscaras devido ao cheiro nauseabundo"*, afirmou a autarquia em nota de imprensa.

Na mesma nota, o município disse que, através do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil, apelou à EDP para abrir com caráter de urgência as comportas da barragem do Alto Ceira.

*A descarga em contínuo de caudal possível não só seria benéfica ao nível da renovação da água, contribuindo para eliminar os agentes que estão a provocar a morte dos peixes e salvando a vida dos espécimes que possam estar em risco, como contribuiria para arrastar para jusante os que agora se encontram, em putrefação, a boiar no rio"*, realça a Câmara Municipal de Coimbra.

Para a autarquia, a situação verificada no rio Ceira trata-se de "um verdadeiro problema ambiental e de saúde pública junto às povoações ribeirinhas com possíveis graves consequências ao nível da captação e da distribuição de água para consumo humano".

De acordo com o município, já foram alertadas a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), a GNR/SEPNA, o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) e a delegação de saúde de Coimbra.

Foram pedidas análises à qualidade da água "para garantia das suas características e, consequentemente, de fornecimento e da saúde dos cidadãos, além da determinação dos fatores que originaram esta situação", acrescentou o município, na mesma nota de imprensa.

A Câmara Municipal de Coimbra afirmou ainda que a recolha dos peixes mortos vai continuar no sábado, em Cabouco, Boiça e Tapada.

TVI24


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2017 às 22:02)

*Rio Ceira está seco no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra*

*



*

O rio Ceira, afluente do Mondego, está completamente seco a jusante da Barragem do Alto Ceira, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra.

A situação foi denunciada este fim de semana por pessoas daquela região nas redes sociais.

É revelado que “após a recente abertura da comporta de fundo da Barragem do Alto Ceira, que provocou enxurrada subita de água malcheirosa pondo en risco o ambiente e as pessoas nas praias fluvais a jusante, em Camba, Porto da Balsa e Ponte de Fajão, eis que o Rio Ceira está morto com o fecho quase total do caudal ecológico na barragem, provocando a enexistência de água no leito do rio e a morte dos peixes e praticamenter toda a fauna aquícola”.

http://centrotv.pt/rio-ceira-esta-seco-no-concelho-da-pampilhosa-da-serra/


----------



## belem (11 Set 2017 às 10:28)




----------



## belem (11 Set 2017 às 20:43)

*Portugal escapa ao desaparecimento global das abelhas
*
_Morreram quase metade das colmeias nos Estados Unidos ao longo do último ano e em boa parte da Europa a situação também é preocupante. Mas por cá há cada vez mais abelhas, apesar das múltiplas ameaças_
_
Se as abelhas desaparecem, o Homem sobreviverá apenas mais quatro anos". Esta citação atribuída a Albert Einstein está cada vez mais presente na cabeça dos apicultores norte-americanos, que no último ano voltaram a sofrer uma perda massiva de colmeias, desta vez na ordem dos 44%, bem acima do valor considerado aceitável nos Estados Unidos (até 20%).

A preocupação com o desaparecimento das abelhas estende-se à Europa, com a França a registar em 2015 uma produção de mel de 17 mil toneladas, contra as 32 mil que era habitual conseguir antes de 1995. Além da França, também Bélgica, Inglaterra e os países da Escandinávia apresentam números elevados de mortes nas colónias de abelhas (todos na casa dos 20 ou 30%), mas Portugal surge em contraciclo. Segundo os dados mais recentes do programa EPILOBEE, da Comissão Europeia, entre o outono de 2013 e o verão de 2014 o nosso país registou uma taxa de mortalidade nas colmeias inferior a 10%, a sétima mais baixa entre os 16 países da União Europeia analisados.

"O efetivo nacional passou de 566 mil colónias de abelhas em 2013 para 619 mil em 2015", adianta à VISÃO Manuel Gonçalves. O presidente da Federação Nacional de Apicultores de Portugal destaca a importância dos mais de 50 milhões de euros investidos no setor através de apoios comunitários, o que impulsionou "a chegada à atividade de um grande número de jovens apicultores".

Paulo Russo, do departamento de zootecnia da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro, reforça esta ideia. "Em Portugal a mortalidade global nunca foi comparável à dos Estados Unidos. Pelo contrário, o efetivo tem vindo a aumentar em parte devido à adesão de um número elevado de jovens com projetos apícolas", sublinha à VISÃO o professor universitário.

Por norma, o número de abelhas diminui no inverno e é reposto até ao verão, quando o bom tempo traz mais alimento e a reprodução dispara. O drama nos Estados Unidos é que, no último ano, a taxa de mortalidade na estação mais quente foi idêntica à da estação mais fria.

"É normal haver mortes durante o inverno, mas o facto de os apicultores estarem a perder abelhas no verão é alarmante", comentou o cientista Dennis van Engelsdorp, que liderou o último estudo nacional realizado na América, em colaboração com o ministério da Agricultura.

A utilização de pesticidas, a contaminação das abelhas pelo ácaro Varroa ou o clima são alguns dos múltiplos fatores que podem explicar o fenómeno, subsistindo muitas divergências na comunidade científica sobre o peso de cada um no colapso das colmeias.

*AS MAIORES AMEAÇAS ÀS ABELHAS EM PORTUGAL*_

_Por cá, Manuel Gonçalves nota "uma maior dificuldade para repor as baixas" ocorridas durante o inverno, mas garante que os dados da Comissão Europeia para Portugal (taxa de moralidade de 18,1% em 2012-13 e de 9% em 2013-14) "estão em linha com a perceção dos apicultores no terreno". Ou seja: há anos mais problemáticos do que outros devido à complexidade que envolve a manutenção de uma colmeia.

Como salienta à VISÃO o professor António Murilhas, do departamento de zootecnia da Universidade de Évora, "o Varroa destructor continua a ser uma dor de cabeça praticamente a nível planetário", uma vez que não existe um tratamento 100% eficaz contra este ácaro. Ao disseminar parasitas pelas colmeias, obriga o apicultor a manter um controlo apertado para não deixar o problema alastrar-se a ponto de provocar a morte de todas as abelhas.

Outro foco de ameaça é a Vespa velutina (ou asiática), que desde 2012 se instalou no norte litoral do país e ataca as abelhas. O combate a esta espécie predadora requer muitas vezes intervenção especializada (para aniquilar os seus ninhos), o que levou a Assembleia da República a aprovar, na semana passada, uma campanha de informação sobre o que fazer quando se detetar um ninho. "Se algum dia esta vespa estiver presente em todo o país, pode causar prejuízos de 5 milhões de euros no setor apícola", alerta Manuel Gonçalves.

Já em relação aos pesticidas, "embora presentes", como assinala Paulo Russo, as suas implicações na morte das abelhas "não estão quantificadas" em Portugal. E entretanto, acrescenta António Murilhas, "surgem novos atores em cena, como o fungo Nosema ceranae", já identificado em várias colmeias dizimadas nos Estados Unidos e na Europa e que os cientistas suspeitam ter um efeito devastador quando interage com outro agente. Qual? Ninguém sabe ao certo.

Menos dúvidas oferecem as consequências de uma quebra acentuada da quantidade de abelhas no mundo. Sem a polinização pela qual são responsáveis, frutos como a cereja, o melão, a maçã ou o pêssego ficariam em causa, assim como muitos legumes, casos do nabo ou da abóbora. As plantas polinizadas pelas abelhas também poderiam desaparecer e, por conseguinte, os animais que delas se alimentam, interferindo assim em toda a cadeira alimentar. Daí a suposta declaração fatalista de Einstein sobre o futuro da Humanidade sem abelhas – suposta porque, na mesma medida em que não existem evidências irrefutáveis dos motivos que levam ao colapso das colmeias, também não há provas concretas de que o prémio Nobel da física em 1921 tenha algum dia realizado tal profecia.
_
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-escapa-ao-desaparecimento-global-das-abelhas


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 20:57)

Excelente notícia, penso que muita malta ainda não tomou consciência de que se as Abelhas entrarem em extinção, nós seremos os senhores que se seguem.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Set 2017 às 21:18)

quanto ao filme isso são abelhas asiáticas e que se sabem defender da vespa velutina, quanto ao desaparecimento das abelhas será mau mas não o fim não são os unicos polinizadores que existem os que ficarem iram aumentar em numero


----------



## belem (11 Set 2017 às 21:21)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto ao filme isso são abelhas asiáticas e que se sabem defender da vespa velutina, quanto ao desaparecimento das abelhas será mau mas não o fim não são os unicos polinizadores que existem os que ficarem iram aumentar em numero



Eu sei que as abelhas que aparecem no filme são asiáticas..


----------



## camrov8 (11 Set 2017 às 21:35)

apesar que as africanizadas também se defendem e em força de tudo que as ataque incluindo o acaro verroa


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2017 às 21:41)

Falando agora no caso das abelhas no nosso país, e relativamente aos incendios que tem dizimado milhares de hectares de pasto, bem como muitas centenas de colmeias que foram dizimadas pelo fogo.
Eu falo no meu caso, que me iniciei á pouco tempo na apicultura, e estou a adorar a experiencia e sempre a aprender, e tento atrair todo o tipo de insectos polinizadores plantando recurso a plantas e árvores melíferas.
Cabe-nos a todos nós lutar contra a extinção das abelhas, não usando herbicidas nomeadamente em época da floração, e aconselho vivamente para quem gostar da experiencia e tiver um terreno, a começar por ter uma colmeia, nem que seja só para ter mel para autoconsumo, e ao mesmo tempo pela polinização.

Deixo aqui um texto para ler e reflectir.


----------



## belem (12 Set 2017 às 10:45)

Devem existir indemnizações para quem perdeu as suas colmeias, não?

Por acaso, não sei de numeros oficiais (relativamente a quem foi afectado).

Não tenho abelhas em Óbidos, mas é algo que posso pensar em ter...

Contudo aparecem por lá abelhas de algum vizinho, diferentes espécies de abelha-selvagem e por vezes alguns abelhões . Não são polinizadoras (pelo menos tanto quanto sei), mas tenho também visto é diferentes espécies de vespa-cuco (_Chrysis sp._), vespas europeias e vespas tarantas (_Sceliphron spirifex_),


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (12 Set 2017 às 22:26)

Boas, este fim de semana fui a Montemor-o-Velho e deparei-me com o rio "velho", que passa junto ao choupal 100% coberto de nenúfares, ao ponto de não dar para ver a água, pelo que vi continua assim até á Ereira pelo menos.
Sei que a câmara tem, ou pelo menos aluga uma máquina para remover os nenúfares, mas este ano claramente não o fizeram, diria que peixes nesta zona não devem sobreviver

https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/wp_20170910_14_57_11_pro-jpg


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2017 às 23:17)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Boas, este fim de semana fui a Montemor-o-Velho e deparei-me com o rio "velho", que passa junto ao choupal 100% coberto de nenúfares, ao ponto de não dar para ver a água, pelo que vi continua assim até á Ereira pelo menos.
> Sei que a câmara tem, ou pelo menos aluga uma máquina para remover os nenúfares, mas este ano claramente não o fizeram, diria que peixes nesta zona não devem sobreviver
> 
> https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/wp_20170910_14_57_11_pro-jpg



Antes fossem nenúfares... Trata-se de jacinto de água (_Eichhornia crassipes_) uma das piores espécies invasoras do Mundo. Obviamente que por cá também cria problemas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2017 às 21:29)

*DUAS NOVAS CENTRAIS FOTOVOLTAICAS AMEAÇAM 135 HECTARES DE SOBREIROS E AZINHEIRAS*

A construção prevista de duas novas centrais solares fotovoltaicas no Alentejo poderá levar ao abate de 135 hectares de sobreiros e azinheiras, em projectos em que “os benefícios a obter poderão ser inferiores aos custos ambientais previstos”, alertou a Zero.
Em questão está a afectação da Reserva Ecológica Nacional, “com riscos elevados de erosão e com afectação de cabeceiras de linhas de água, bem como a provável destruição de cerca de 135 hectares de povoamentos de sobreiros e azinheiras”.


A associação ambientalista Zero, que pede regras mais apertadas para a aprovação de novas centrais solares fotovoltaicas, analisou quatro grandes projectos que estiveram em consulta pública até esta terça-feira, 12 de Setembro.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/duas...eacam-135-hectares-de-sobreiros-e-azinheiras/

*VOLUNTÁRIOS RETIRAM 300 QUILOS DE LIXO DO RIO PAIVA*

Segundo a associação, a campanha “Vamos Limpar o Rio Paiva” evitou “que o lixo deixado nas margens do rio fosse arrastado pelas correntes após as primeiras chuvas” e “contribuiu para minimizar a poluição dos solos e a contaminação da água do Rio Paiva, sensibilizando a população para a importância de não deixar resíduos espalhados nas margens dos rios”.

Na praia da Folgosa o SEPNA utilizou um _kayak_ para remover plásticos e embalagens em locais de difícil acesso ou que se encontravam na água. “Na Espiunca (Arouca) foram detectadas algumas situações ilegais junto à entrada dos Passadiços do Paiva, que foram devidamente encaminhadas para as autoridades competentes.”

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/voluntarios-retiram-300-quilos-lixo-do-rio-paiva/


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2017 às 02:21)

Boa noite. Desta vez trago até este tópico uma larva de *borboleta-cauda-de-andorinha (*_*Papilio machaon), *_para mim foi mais uma descoberta porque do mundo das borboletas conheço muito pouco. Ainda assim, pela informação que encontrei, *esta espécie atinge em Agosto o estágio de pupa (havendo 2ª. postura, claro)*, pelo que estranhei o facto desta pequena larva não ter ainda alcançado tal estágio, parece que a "mãe borboleta" pôs os ovos tarde  Talvez consiga ainda observar as restantes fases da metamorfose, dado que a larva se encontra ainda no mesmo local.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2017 às 11:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Desta vez trago até este tópico uma larva de *borboleta-cauda-de-andorinha (*_*Papilio machaon), *_para mim foi mais uma descoberta porque do mundo das borboletas conheço muito pouco. Ainda assim, pela informação que encontrei, *esta espécie atinge em Agosto o estágio de pupa (havendo 2ª. postura, claro)*, pelo que estranhei o facto desta pequena larva não ter ainda alcançado tal estágio, parece que a "mãe borboleta" pôs os ovos tarde  Talvez consiga ainda observar as restantes fases da metamorfose, dado que a larva se encontra ainda no mesmo local.



Eu foi a primeira vez que vi assim de tão perto um belo exemplar de borboleta-cauda-de-andorinha.
Encontrei na horta de uma quinta biológica, quando estava a fazer a monda manual de ervas, nas alfaces.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2017 às 13:05)

No jardim que eu tinha em Belém, as larvas dessa borboleta (_Papilio machaon_) passavam o tempo quase todo nos funchos que eu lá tinha.


----------



## cookie (19 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Hoje tinha esta visita nas escadas do meu prédio... não parece mas era grande... Passei longe do bicho...











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2017 às 22:53)

é uma aranha e para andar na vadiagem dever ser macho


----------



## cookie (20 Set 2017 às 07:29)

camrov8 disse:


> é uma aranha e para andar na vadiagem dever ser macho


Sim sim, era uma aranha... Mas grandolas... Passei ao longe porque não a queria matar e também não queria que viesse direita a mim... 
Conseguem perceber que aranha é?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (20 Set 2017 às 13:52)

Como estou a preparar um artigo, dei com isto:

https://earthengine.google.com/timelapse/

Penso que é interessante e algo útil, para perceber (alguma coisa) do que mudou ou não, desde 1984.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2017 às 21:43)

*Javalis invadem e destroem restaurante em Setúbal*

Este não é o primeiro incidente com javalis em Setúbal

Um grupo de javalis invadiu, na madrugada desta quinta-feira, um restaurante junto ao Clube Naval de Setúbal.

Os dois suínos entraram no estabelecimento e destruíram parte da montra, assim como também várias mesas e loiças de cozinha.

Um dos javalis ficou ferido e o outro foi acompanhado por uma patrulha até à serra da Arrábida.

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/581477/javalis-invadem-e-destroem-restaurante-em-set-bal


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2017 às 22:36)

Hoje vi no muro da garagem do prédio uma borboleta totalmente branca, parecia albina... Não era branca com pintas pretas, era branca mesmo. Nunca tinha visto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2017 às 22:50)

cookie disse:


> Hoje vi no muro da garagem do prédio uma borboleta totalmente branca, parecia albina... Não era branca com pintas pretas, era branca mesmo. Nunca tinha visto...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Não sou muito entendido em borboletas, e não excluindo, de facto, a hipótese de albinismo (vou investigar acerca do caso), não seria uma _*Leptidea sinapis? *_Esta é das borboletas diurnas mais brancas que já ouvi falar:


----------



## cookie (23 Set 2017 às 09:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sou muito entendido em borboletas, e não excluindo, de facto, a hipótese de albinismo (vou investigar acerca do caso), não seria uma _*Leptidea sinapis? *_Esta é das borboletas diurnas mais brancas que já ouvi falar:


Talvez sim, as "antenas" eram grandes, mas ela não era muito grande. Nunca tinha visto...
Obrigada

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2017 às 14:41)

Durante a brama é relativamente fácil observar estes animais por aqui.


----------



## lreis (24 Set 2017 às 00:06)

Novidades (tristes) dos bisontes europeus 

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...na-Alemanha-em-250-anos-e-morto-por-cacadores


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2017 às 15:23)

Dan disse:


> Durante a brama é relativamente fácil observar estes animais por aqui.



Grandes registos! 

Nesta altura são muito fáceis de ver (e ouvir)!


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2017 às 18:30)

MSantos disse:


> Grandes registos!
> 
> Nesta altura são muito fáceis de ver (e ouvir)!



Ouvir ainda é mais fácil, sim. E também temos de ter muito cuidado a conduzir nas estradas aqui do parque.


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2017 às 22:54)

verão quente e seco em Faro com sensivelmente o mesmo número de noites tropicais de 2016 porém chamou-me a atenção a ausência quase total de mosquitos em ambiente urbano...

haverá explicação para isto?


----------



## cookie (26 Set 2017 às 10:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sou muito entendido em borboletas, e não excluindo, de facto, a hipótese de albinismo (vou investigar acerca do caso), não seria uma _*Leptidea sinapis? *_Esta é das borboletas diurnas mais brancas que já ouvi falar:


Parece que ela acampou no portão da garagem do prédio. Ontem consegui vê-la melhor e até tirei uma foto. Vendo mais ao perto parece uma traça, é peludinha, mas branca... Deixo a foto que consegui. 






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (26 Set 2017 às 18:18)

Agreste disse:


> verão quente e seco em Faro com sensivelmente o mesmo número de noites tropicais de 2016 porém chamou-me a atenção a ausência quase total de mosquitos em ambiente urbano...
> 
> haverá explicação para isto?


Também notei isso! Até os mosquitos sofrem... vendo bem até existiram condições de humidade e temperaturas elevadas logo em Abril o que poderia ter antecipado o seu ciclo mas não notei nada em Maio ,Junho e Julho particularmente aqui por Faro que costuma ter alguns problemas com  os ditos cujos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Set 2017 às 18:32)

cookie disse:


> Parece que ela acampou no portão da garagem do prédio. Ontem consegui vê-la melhor e até tirei uma foto. Vendo mais ao perto parece uma traça, é peludinha, mas branca... Deixo a foto que consegui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá cookie, boa tarde. Bom se de borboletas diurnas pouco sei então de traças ainda menos, mas depois de muita busca pela net, penso ter descoberto uma traça algo semelhante. julgo que se trata de uma_* Euproctis similis:*_





Não tenho a certeza absoluta, pelo que este meu palpite carece de confirmação. Apenas me pareceu muito semelhante, no entanto pelo que li esta borboleta possui uma pequena mancha dourada no abdómen (mais proeminente no caso das fêmeas), mas não consigo verificar isso na tua foto.
Fêmea:




Macho:


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2017 às 18:43)

Um pequeno _off-topic_.



> Tecnologia dos Açores, Gui Menezes, manifestou preocupação com o impacto do lixo nos ecossistemas marinhos, em especial nas tartarugas e aves.
> 
> "O ano passado foram analisadas cerca de 30 tartarugas marinhas, das quais cerca de 80% continham fragmentos de plásticos no seu organismo", disse Gui Menezes, acrescentando que também na campanha "SOS Cagarro" foi encontrada uma média de cinco fragmentos de plástico em 149 aves.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2017 às 12:46)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/exclusivos/detalhe/pescadores-salvam-3-javalis-na-caparica?ref=HP_Grupo1

A moda dos javalis irem para a praia chegou em força.


----------



## cookie (27 Set 2017 às 14:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá cookie, boa tarde. Bom se de borboletas diurnas pouco sei então de traças ainda menos, mas depois de muita busca pela net, penso ter descoberto uma traça algo semelhante. julgo que se trata de uma_* Euproctis similis:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente pesquisa. Eu não percebo mesmo nada... Mas são de facto parecidas e pelos vistos a  Euproctis similis está presente em território português. 

Não me apercebi do dourado mas na posição que a vi era difícil aperceber-me, menos ainda se não sabia o que procurava.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 20:26)




----------



## lreis (28 Set 2017 às 22:50)

Mais uma espécie (invasora) que surge no panorama nacional, desta vez um caranguejo da América do Norte

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...scoberto-no-estuario-do-guadiana-8805575.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 15:37)

*Bactéria que destrói oliveiras vai afetar Portugal*
2 out 2017 14:57
MadreMedia / Lusa

O presidente da direção da Olivum - Associação de Olivicultores do Sul disse hoje à Lusa que não tem dúvidas de que a bactéria “xylella fastidiosa”, que destrói várias plantas e árvores, como oliveiras, vai afetar o olival português.






“Não tenho dúvida de que (…), tendo-se alastrado, nos últimos quatro anos, a países da Europa, chegará, mais tarde ou mais cedo a Portugal, portanto, temos que estar preventivos, para pode travar o avanço dessa bactéria”, afirmou João Cortez de Lobão, na véspera das IV Jornadas Olivum, nas quais a associação vai debater, em Beja, as principais medidas para travar a bactéria, bem como o planeamento do olival.

João Cortez de Lobão disse também que é necessário que sejam implementadas medidas que obriguem os olivicultores a informar, assim que desconfiarem que uma árvore está infetada, de modo a que as autoridades possam controlar a zona e travar o contágio.

“A verdade é que, quando ela afeta, a árvore morre, não há solução”, vincou.

Questionado sobre a possibilidade da chegada da bactéria poder afetar economicamente os agricultores portugueses, num ano marcado pela seca severa em algumas zonas do território, o presidente da associação de olivicultores afirmou que os terrenos atingidos com a falta de água são mais permeáveis a quaisquer doenças e acrescentou que os agricultores ficarão numa situação ainda mais fragilizada.

O representante da Olivum indicou que outro desafio que o setor enfrenta é o planeamento do olival, tendo em conta os investimentos aplicados pelos proprietários.

“Uma das preocupações é o tipo de agricultura que as autoridades e os Governos querem para Portugal”, uma vez que “é importante que os agentes económicos, neste caso os olivicultores, saibam que não têm ninguém contra as suas iniciativas”, sublinhou.

No que se refere às perspetivas do setor, para os próximos anos, João Cortez de Lobão destaca o aumento do preço do azeite e possibilidade de se verificar uma subida no consumo mundial.

“O preço do azeite está relativamente alto em relação à média dos últimos dez anos. Por outro lado, o consumo mundial tem tendência a aumentar e Portugal tem condições ímpares para poder ser um produtor de referência de azeitona para azeite”, disse à Lusa.


Porém, o presidente da direção Olivum alerta para que é necessário produzir a um preço muito competitivo, para que outro país não seja concorrente direto de Portugal.

A Associação de Olivicultores do Sul, que emprega mais de 1.000 funcionários, representa 30 mil hectares de olival e produz cerca de 90% da azeitona de mesa em Portugal e 70% da azeitona para azeite.

Segundo a Direcção-Geral de Veterinária (DGAV), a "xylella fastidiosa" é uma bactéria que "ataca uma vasta gama de espécies vegetais", como plantasornamentais e árvores, como oliveiras, videiras, amendoeiras e sobreiro, e é "um dos principais problemas fitossanitários emergentes das últimas décadas".

A bactéria, que ficou "por muito tempo" confinada ao continente americano, foi detetada pela primeira vez na Europa em 2013, em oliveiras adultas, na região de Apúlia, em Itália, onde "devastou uma extensa área de olival".

Em 2015, foram detetados focos em plantas ornamentais na Córsega e no sul de França e, em 2016, em plantas de aloendro na Alemanha e em plantas de cerejeiras num viveiro nas Ilhas Baleares, em Espanha.

O mais recente caso de presença da bactéria na Europa foi confirmado em junho num pomar de amendoeiras em Alicante, na região de Valência, em Espanha, tratando-se da primeira deteção no território continental espanhol.

Nas IV Jornadas Olivum estarão presentes representantes da direção-geral de alimentação e veterinária, da Casa do Azeite e da direção-geral de saúde da produção agrária, de Espanha.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/bacteria-que-destroi-oliveiras-vai-afetar-portugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 21:36)

*Oito orcas avistadas ao largo da Costa de Caparica*
Espécie costuma andar em grupo e não é normal deixar-se ver tão perto da costa

**


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2017 às 17:02)

Afectadas ja andam ha bastante tempo. As novas geracoes estao-se nas tintas e querem dinheiro rapido. Novos valores... o sotavento algarvio tinha inumeras oliveiras centanarias, e alfarrobeiras monumentais. Ha uns anos comecaram a vender as oliveiras centenarias, que sao depois levadas para jardins de Espanha ou de paises muculmanos. Depois voltou a moda das lareiras a lenha, e comecaram a fazer podas assassinas. Agora com "moda" das estufas e das culturas de abacate, arrasam tudo nas limpezas (na realidade fazem-no por ignorancia pois para colocar um pomar de citrinos ou de outra arvore de fruto podem ser preservadas as arvores de maior valor, o meu avo tinha nogueiras antigas num pomar de laranjeiras e nunca as cortou nem podou so para por mais meia duzia de laranjeiras).


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 17:26)

Boas,

Ontem apanhei este bicharoco a saltar no meu quintal junto à porta da cozinha, alguém me sabe dizer o que é ?


----------



## jonekko (13 Out 2017 às 17:35)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem apanhei este bicharoco a saltar no meu quintal junto à porta da cozinha, alguém me sabe dizer o que é ?


Boas... É um grilo.


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 18:00)

@jonekko obrigado pela info!  Ao início pensei que fosse um escaravelho mas como saltava fiquei com algumas duvidas.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2017 às 19:39)

meu deus quando era criança todos sabíamos o que é esse menino muito tempo passei a cata deles


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2017 às 19:44)

jonekko disse:


> Boas... É um grilo.



O grilo é um "bicho" muito interessante pois, o seu barulho é bem audível, mas nem sempre se consegue detectar a sua presença, ou quando chegamos mais perto, ele simplesmente se cala.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 19:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O grilo é um "bicho" muito interessante pois, o seu barulho é bem audível, mas nem sempre se consegue detectar a sua presença, ou quando chegamos mais perto, ele simplesmente se cala.


Apanhei tantos em criança... tínhamos de chegar perto deles muito devagarinho e quando se calavam parava-mos até os conseguir apanhar. No fim ficavam numa gaiolinha própria a comer alface...


----------



## frederico (14 Out 2017 às 08:53)

Lamentavelmente nao me espanta que aconteca isso com as aguias ou que tenha falecido o lince perto do Pereiro, em Alcoutim. Sempre fui muito ceptico em relacao a criacao de reservas de casa turisticas em Portugal. No meio do interior nao ha vigilancia, cada um faz o que quer. E os donos das herdades querem lucros, e os predadores sao vistos como concorrentes que matam a caca. Talvez seja hora de mudar a legislacao...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 14:46)

*Correr sobre quatro milhões de toneladas de resíduos*

A paisagem é praticamente idílica. O trilho corre ao longo de um rio ainda riacho, com degraus feitos das pedras de antanhos, grandes, há um magnífico moinho parado nos séculos, pássaros. Do outro lado, sobe às alturas quase mais altas da zona envolvente e atira as vistas para lá da cintura suburbana do Porto, quase até ao Douro não estivesse ele escondido atrás da cidade, lá no horizonte, há mesas e bancos de jardins, parques infantis, um minigolfe a meia altitude e, ó alegria, um burro, um cavalo ou dois e uma manada de ovelhas a tratar da manutenção da encosta.

Só olhando para baixo se vislumbra a realidade. No sopé da colina, a arranjada e imensa unidade fabril da Lipor revela ao que vamos: trata-se de percorrer, as vezes que for preciso, um circuito de quatro quilómetros sobre 30 anos de lixo acumulado, mais de quatro milhões de toneladas de resíduos, uma montanha que cresceu, lenta, entre Ermesinde e Gondomar, entre a Formiga e a Linha do Norte, entre o desespero dos vizinhos e o ter que ser, entre um rio Tinto moribundo e entubado para fins de desenvolvimento urbano.

https://www.jn.pt/desporto/especial...milhoes-de-toneladas-de-residuos-8840567.html


----------



## Cinza (14 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Milhares de peixes mortos nas águas do Tejo

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/milhares-de-peixes-mortos-no-tejo_v1033459


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Cinza disse:


> Milhares de peixes mortos nas águas do Tejo
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/milhares-de-peixes-mortos-no-tejo_v1033459



Pois, o Tejo com a pouca água que leva, e mesmo assim essa pouca está toda poluida por tantas descargas que traz desde que entre em Portugal. até chegar á sua foz, desta maneira não deve ser fácil ser peixe nestas águas.
Ainda hoje foi uma manifestação em Lisboa, no Terreiro do Paço.




Dia 14 de outubro de 2017 Barragem do Fratel, milhares de peixes mortos.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2017 às 22:21)

A P. Ibérica, idealmente, não deveria ser só floresta e boa parte da Eurásia, deveria até estar coberta por uma estepe:


----------



## lreis (18 Out 2017 às 13:53)

frederico disse:


> Lamentavelmente nao me espanta que aconteca isso com as aguias ou que tenha falecido o lince perto do Pereiro, em Alcoutim. Sempre fui muito ceptico em relacao a criacao de reservas de casa turisticas em Portugal. No meio do interior nao ha vigilancia, cada um faz o que quer. E os donos das herdades querem lucros, e os predadores sao vistos como concorrentes que matam a caca. Talvez seja hora de mudar a legislacao...



Não é só o território das reservas turísticas que carece de supervisão e controle. Aliás, o grande problema de Portugal (o território silvestres e de caracteristicas agro-florestais) é do poder politico ter desistido das suas funções de policiamento e controlo nos últimos 20/30 anos. Tenho dito e continuo a afirmar, como o  Interior dá poucos votos, os sucessivos governos foram ignorando as funções soberanas do seu controle e policiamento. Deixaram o território aos "indios". Acho qualquer ataque aos valores naturais é uma coisa mais ou menos frequente pelo pais fora, com alguma probabilidade de passar desapercebida. E se não for, as investigações morrem cedo. Crimes sem castigo. O poder politico foi escandalosamente acabando com os Guarda Rios, os Guarda Florestais, etc. Pelo meio criou a Brigada Verde da GNR, que sempre esteve longe de cobrir as funções deixadas em vazio. Chegamos ao estado actual, de total negligência e desacompanhamento do território. Os fogos também acontecem porque existe total impunidade no território. Até me admira como é que só morre uma águia imperial e um lince de vez em quando. Somente porque os "indios" não apanham mais a jeito...


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 23:38)




----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 15:40)

> *Pesca*
> *Parecer científico pede suspensão da pesca da sardinha em 2018*



https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...nsa-em-2018---parecer-cientifico-8859184.html

Ora ai está algo que já se devia ter ponderado à muito. Há quem não acredite e quem queira olhar para o lado, ma ao ritmo que a pesca desta espécie está a levar muito provavelmente chegaremos a uma situação parecida com a da Califórnia, cuja espécie esteve em declínio durante praticamente 40 anos.

https://www.publico.pt/2015/05/31/s...so-da-sardinha-repetese-na-california-1697343


----------



## belem (21 Out 2017 às 18:18)

http://www.heroisdetodaaespecie.pt/index.php?area=noticias

Parabéns à CERVAS por recuperar aves feridas e depois devolvê-las à natureza!


----------



## belem (21 Out 2017 às 21:18)

Já agora e no mesmo site se pode encontrar isto:
_
«Um empresário de Castelo Branco ligado à silvicultura e a Câmara de Pedrógão Grande criaram um viveiro de carvalhos e de sobreiros, com cerca de cinco mil plantas, que posteriormente serão usados na reflorestação dos terrenos.

O empresário da Silvapor, que se disponibilizou recentemente para oferecer árvores e efetuar a respetiva plantação em Pedrógão Grande, a título gratuito, de cerca de 30 mil árvores, explicou que a semente para as plantas deste viveiro vai ser recolhida no local, em áreas não ardidas.

O objetivo passa por envolver a comunidade escolar neste projeto, nomeadamente na recolha de sementes, e colocar uma parte imediata neste inverno, sendo que o contacto com a escola deverá ser feito pelo município de Pedrógão Grande.

Adianta que também já falou com o município de Figueiró dos Vinhos no sentido de ali instalar um viveiro semelhante a este e que irá ainda falar com a autarquia de Castanheira de Pera para um projeto semelhante.»_

Fonte: Jornal do Fundão

http://www.heroisdetodaaespecie.pt/index.php?area=noticias&tipo=noticias_detalhe&id=235


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2017 às 22:20)

criz0r disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...nsa-em-2018---parecer-cientifico-8859184.html
> 
> Ora ai está algo que já se devia ter ponderado à muito. Há quem não acredite e quem queira olhar para o lado, ma ao ritmo que a pesca desta espécie está a levar muito provavelmente chegaremos a uma situação parecida com a da Califórnia, cuja espécie esteve em declínio durante praticamente 40 anos.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2015/05/31/s...so-da-sardinha-repetese-na-california-1697343



A meu ver a opção de diminuir de 17 mil toneladas para as 14 mil toneladas não deverá ser a correta. Pouco, muito pouco?
Será que uma diminuição de apenas 3 mil toneladas fará efeito? Com a opção de suspender a pesca da sardinha, se for com a colaboração das autoridades europeias (restantes países) e de Marrocos, claramente a sardinha ganhava um novo fólego. Agora ser for só no nosso país não terá pernas para andar. Será que um corte de 50% seria útil?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2017 às 23:31)

Aqui perto de casa vejo com frequencia aves de rapina, tentei n vezes fotografar e nada.
Recentemente lá consegui graças ao grande zoom, caso contrario com aproximação ela fugia logo, fica a foto.
Não sei a especie.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 23:51)

@jonas_87 linda! Foi a unica foto que conseguis-te tirar? À partida penso que poderá ser ou um Peneireiro ou uma Águia de asa redonda (Búteo-Búteo).

Aqui no concelho de Almada na zona do Parque da Paz, também temos algumas rapinas que por vezes fazem umas breves incursões à cidade. Ando para comprar o Guia FAPAS à algum tempo mas ainda não tive essa oportunidade. É um livro carote mas vale muito a pena .


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> A meu ver a opção de diminuir de 17 mil toneladas para as 14 mil toneladas não deverá ser a correta. Pouco, muito pouco?
> Será que uma diminuição de apenas 3 mil toneladas fará efeito? Com a opção de suspender a pesca da sardinha, se for com a colaboração das autoridades europeias (restantes países) e de Marrocos, claramente a sardinha ganhava um novo fólego. Agora ser for só no nosso país não terá pernas para andar. Será que um corte de 50% seria útil?



Sinceramente, admito que sou um autêntico leigo na matéria no entanto acabo por concordar contigo, não me parece que tal medida tenha efeitos. Ou se reduz a cota drasticamente ou então "corta-se o mal pela raiz" e proíbe-se a pesca durante alguns anos, algo que daria certamente uma guerra de parte a parte.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2017 às 00:10)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 linda! Foi a unica foto que conseguis-te tirar? À partida penso que poderá ser ou um Peneireiro ou uma Águia de asa redonda (Búteo-Búteo).
> 
> Aqui no concelho de Almada na zona do Parque da Paz, também temos algumas rapinas que por vezes fazem umas breves incursões à cidade. Ando para comprar o Guia FAPAS à algum tempo mas ainda não tive essa oportunidade. É um livro carote mas vale muito a pena .



Nas voltas de bike ou caminhadas, gosto sempre de ver aves de rapina, mas tenho sempre alguma dificuldade em identificar a espécie, lá está tenho que me informar melhor. Tenho que ver  na net esse dito livro. Só tirei esta foto, mas pronto já fiquei satisfeito.
Como moro literamente a uns 600 metros em linha recta, do parque natural Sintra Cascais é muito facil ver aves de rapina, basicamente isto é uma zona de transição de area urbana para area rural/ florestal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Excelente expemplo, da parte de um agente da PSP, mas cabe também a qualquer cidadão, zelar pela nossa fauna e flora.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 21:15)

*Quercus apela à suspensão da caça a norte do Tejo devido à morte incalculável de animais*
*




*
As lebres são das espécies mais afetadas pelos incêndios

*A Quercus pediu este domingo ao Governo a suspensão da caça a norte do rio Tejo, argumentando que, depois dos incêndios que afetaram aquela zona, morreu "um número incalculável de animais selvagens" e foram destruídos os seus 'habitats'.*

Em comunicado, a Quercus - Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza recorda que "os trágicos incêndios que ocorreram em 2017 queimaram mais de 500 mil hectares com principal incidência nas regiões a norte do rio Tejo e, principalmente, em áreas predominantemente rurais".

Estes incêndios provocaram também "a morte de um número incalculável de animais selvagens e a destruição dos seus 'habitats'", que, tendo em conta a "vastidão das áreas queimadas e escassez de alimentos", têm procurado "refúgio e alimentação nas poucas e reduzidas áreas verdes das zonas mais afetadas, muitas vezes perto das povoações".

A Quercus indica ainda que recebeu "dezenas de denúncias de abate indiscriminado de coelhos que se aproximam das habitações para se alimentarem nas únicas zonas verdes disponíveis".

Por isso, e considerando "a gravidade e o caráter excecional da situação", a organização apela ao Governo, em concreto aos ministros do Ambiente e da Agricultura que tomem "medidas no sentido de proibir a caça a norte do rio Tejo como medida excecional".

O Governo discutiu no sábado a reforma nos sistemas de prevenção e combate aos incêndios e medidas de emergência de apoio às vítimas, depois dos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande (junho) e da zona Centro (15 e 16 de outubro), que provocaram a morte a mais de 100 pessoas e que deixaram um rasto de destruição de casas, empresas e património florestal.
Fonte: Expresso


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2017 às 21:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *Quercus apela à suspensão da caça a norte do Tejo devido à morte incalculável de animais*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que sim, seria um boa ideia, que durante uns anos, a caça fosse proibida, nas áreas queimadas, e não só, eu falo pelo que vejo, assim que as espécies cinegéticas estão-se a reproduzir bem, como o coelho e a perdiz, e basta menos de 2 horas de um intenso "tiroteio" como foi aqui na minha zona no 1º dia da abertura da caça, e para isto para expemplificar que de forma massiva e sem consciencia conseguem matar o pouco que resta da nossa fauna.
Isto já para não falar que nesse mesmo dia, tive de chatear, com 4 caçadores que estavam aos tiros a cerca de 20 metros da minha casa e a 10 metros da casa do vizinho, e a resposta que eles me deram, foi que estava ali uma perdiz, pois secalhar se ela tivesse mesmo á porta de casa, vinham lá á mesma a tirar nela.
Eu estou com a minha quinta em conversão para o modo de produção biológico, e no inicio do verão, na época da nidificação da perdiz, tive uma que fez o seu ninho debaixo de uma nespereira minha, e lá ficou até levar os seus perdigotos á sua vida, e costumam dizer que elas depois regrassam com os seu filhos, ao local do ninho, e verdade ou não o que é certo, e que ao final da tarde, elas apareciam, cerca de umas 6 a 8 perdizes, jovens, e agora nem mais sinal delas, nem no meu terreno, nem por muito que se procure.
Visto o mei pomar servir de abrigo, muitas vezes no dias de caça, ás perdizes e coelhos, o que vou fazer é criar uma zona de não caça, pois em dias de caça, praticamente não posso sair á rua, e os chumbos até se ouvem a cair no telhado.

Outra coisa, falei com um casal de pessoas de Oliveira do Hospital, que ficaram com a sua quinta e animais tudo queimado, e quinta estava ao abandono á mais de 20 anos, e eles disseram-me que recolheram um enorme quantidade de invólucros(cartuxos vazios), porque mais uma vez, se nota e bem desde que acabaram com os guardas florestais, os caçadores são obrigados por lei a recolhe-los e não o fazem.
Se eles os recolhessem, levavam muito mais lixo para casa, do que peças de caça.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acho que sim, seria um boa ideia, que durante uns anos, a caça fosse proibida, nas áreas queimadas, e não só, eu falo pelo que vejo, assim que as espécies cinegéticas estão-se a reproduzir bem, como o coelho e a perdiz, e basta menos de 2 horas de um intenso "tiroteio" como foi aqui na minha zona no 1º dia da abertura da caça, e para isto para expemplificar que de forma massiva e sem consciencia conseguem matar o pouco que resta da nossa fauna.
> Isto já para não falar que nesse mesmo dia, tive de chatear, com 4 caçadores que estavam aos tiros a cerca de 20 metros da minha casa e a 10 metros da casa do vizinho, e a resposta que eles me deram, foi que estava ali uma perdiz, pois secalhar se ela tivesse mesmo á porta de casa, vinham lá á mesma a tirar nela.
> Eu estou com a minha quinta em conversão para o modo de produção biológico, e no inicio do verão, na época da nidificação da perdiz, tive uma que fez o seu ninho debaixo de uma nespereira minha, e lá ficou até levar os seus perdigotos á sua vida, e costumam dizer que elas depois regrassam com os seu filhos, ao local do ninho, e verdade ou não o que é certo, e que ao final da tarde, elas apareciam, cerca de umas 6 a 8 perdizes, jovens, e agora nem mais sinal delas, nem no meu terreno, nem por muito que se procure.
> Visto o mei pomar servir de abrigo, muitas vezes no dias de caça, ás perdizes e coelhos, o que vou fazer é criar uma zona de não caça, pois em dias de caça, praticamente não posso sair á rua, e os chumbos até se ouvem a cair no telhado.
> ...


Quando se põem aos tiros perto de casa chamo logo a GNR da Batalha!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2017 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quando se põem aos tiros perto de casa chamo logo a GNR da Batalha!



Foi o mesmo que eu fiz, fui logo ameaçá-los que ia chamar a GNR, e aí foram-se logo embora, e ainda tive de interromper o meu pequeno-almoço para ir á rua inervar-me com eles, mas acho que foi a 1ª vez, desde que me lembro de uma coisa assim, com uma caça massiva logo ao 1º dia, resultado, agora já pouco tem que caçar o resto da época, mas pronto as mentalidades deles não atingem mais do isto.

E muitas pessoas estavam a apanhar a azitona todas amedrontdas, debaixo de fogo cruzado, até porque as pessoas tem os seus trabalhos durante a semana, e ao sábado e domingo aproveitam para apanhar azeitona, e depois se por acaso acontecer algum acidente, fica tudo muito admirado, e olhem que não estou a exagerar, sei bem do que falo, já são 24 anos que tenho, e sempre vivi na aldeia.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acho que sim, seria um boa ideia, que durante uns anos, a caça fosse proibida, nas áreas queimadas, e não só, eu falo pelo que vejo, assim que as espécies cinegéticas estão-se a reproduzir bem, como o coelho e a perdiz, e basta menos de 2 horas de um intenso "tiroteio" como foi aqui na minha zona no 1º dia da abertura da caça, e para isto para expemplificar que de forma massiva e sem consciencia conseguem matar o pouco que resta da nossa fauna.
> Isto já para não falar que nesse mesmo dia, tive de chatear, com 4 caçadores que estavam aos tiros a cerca de 20 metros da minha casa e a 10 metros da casa do vizinho, e a resposta que eles me deram, foi que estava ali uma perdiz, pois secalhar se ela tivesse mesmo á porta de casa, vinham lá á mesma a tirar nela.
> Eu estou com a minha quinta em conversão para o modo de produção biológico, e no inicio do verão, na época da nidificação da perdiz, tive uma que fez o seu ninho debaixo de uma nespereira minha, e lá ficou até levar os seus perdigotos á sua vida, e costumam dizer que elas depois regrassam com os seu filhos, ao local do ninho, e verdade ou não o que é certo, e que ao final da tarde, elas apareciam, cerca de umas 6 a 8 perdizes, jovens, e agora nem mais sinal delas, nem no meu terreno, nem por muito que se procure.
> Visto o mei pomar servir de abrigo, muitas vezes no dias de caça, ás perdizes e coelhos, o que vou fazer é criar uma zona de não caça, pois em dias de caça, praticamente não posso sair á rua, e os chumbos até se ouvem a cair no telhado.
> ...


Aqui na minha zona, tenho notado um aumento significativo de coelhos, lembres e de todos os animais que são caçados com mais frequência, já à muito tempo que não via tantos coelhos e lembres a fugir pelos campos mas penso que nada mudou para haver mais espécies, tenho estranhado até, mas fico feliz. Só é pena a seca não estar a facilitar a vida destes pobres animais. Parece-me que agora a caça também não tem sido tão intensiva como em certas alturas e anos...
Cartuxos é o que não falta espalhados por aí, no outono, altura em que vou para os olivais dos meus familiares para a colha das azeitonas, vejo alguns e até mesmo quando faço alguns passeios por aí, concordo mesmo que deviam ser recolhidos, mas enfim, mesmo se fosse obrigatório por lei, ninguém andava por aí a fiscalizar os campos todos para ver se há cartuxos espalhados ou não. O que se deve fiscalizar, não é, quanto mais isso...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2017 às 22:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui na minha zona, tenho notado um aumento significativo de coelhos, lembres e de todos os animais que são caçados com mais frequência, já à muito tempo que não via tantos coelhos e lembres a fugir pelos campos mas penso que nada mudou para haver mais espécies, tenho estranhado até, mas fico feliz. Só é pena a seca não estar a facilitar a vida destes pobres animais. Parece-me que agora a caça também não tem sido tão intensiva como em certas alturas e anos...
> Cartuxos é o que não falta espalhados por aí, no outono, altura em que vou para os olivais dos meus familiares para a colha das azeitonas, vejo alguns e até mesmo quando faço alguns passeios por aí, concordo mesmo que deviam ser recolhidos, mas enfim, mesmo se fosse obrigatório por lei, ninguém andava por aí a fiscalizar os campos todos para ver se há cartuxos espalhados ou não. O que se deve fiscalizar, não é, quanto mais isso...



Pois uma coisa, é certa o que faz falta também no nosso país, e pessoas que fiscalizem estas coisas, o mesmo também sucede com os incendios e despjos de lixos pelos campos e florestas, é sempre feio, ver os terrenos com cartuxos aos pontapés, e quando é o nosso próprio terreno pior ainda.

Pois é a seca tem afectado muito o abeberamento destas épecies, bem como, outras, uma coisa que eu tenho sempre na minha horta são dois tanques sempre cheio de água, e por dia são inúmeras as épecies de aves que lá param para descansar e beber água.


----------



## WMeteo (24 Out 2017 às 12:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui na minha zona, tenho notado um aumento significativo de coelhos, lembres e de todos os animais que são caçados com mais frequência, já à muito tempo que não via tantos coelhos e lembres a fugir pelos campos mas penso que nada mudou para haver mais espécies, tenho estranhado até, mas fico feliz. Só é pena a seca não estar a facilitar a vida destes pobres animais. Parece-me que agora a caça também não tem sido tão intensiva como em certas alturas e anos...
> Cartuxos é o que não falta espalhados por aí, no outono, altura em que vou para os olivais dos meus familiares para a colha das azeitonas, vejo alguns e até mesmo quando faço alguns passeios por aí, concordo mesmo que deviam ser recolhidos, mas enfim, mesmo se fosse obrigatório por lei, ninguém andava por aí a fiscalizar os campos todos para ver se há cartuxos espalhados ou não. O que se deve fiscalizar, não é, quanto mais isso...



@joralentejano, também tenho observado aqui pela minha zona (sul do concelho), particularmente aquando das voltas de bicicleta pelas estradas e caminhos rurais, coelhos, lebres e algumas aves. Actualmente, e em comparação com o passado, registou-se nitidamente uma diminuição da actividade da caça aqui na zona, pelo menos tenho memória que em outros tempos, essa mesma actividade era mais significativa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## Thomar (27 Out 2017 às 18:50)

*130 MIL AVES SELVAGENS CAPTURADAS OU ABATIDAS ILEGALMENTE TODOS OS ANOS*
27/10/2017




Todos os anos são capturadas ou abatidas ilegalmente cerca de 130 mil aves selvagens em Portugal, grande parte para consumo ou cativeiro.

Tendo em conta esta realidade, é importante relembrar que é proibido por lei capturar espécies não sinergéticas para consumo. Isto porque as aves são importantes controladores de pragas de insectos e o seu desaparecimento tem consequências negativas para a conservação da natureza.

Dados da Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves indicam que 40% dos casos de captura e abate ilegal acontecem no Algarve. Os pintassilgos, os tentilhões e os pintarroxos ocupam o pódio das espécies de aves selvagens mais vendidas na Internet.

O que fazer então se se deparar com algumas destas infracções? A resposta em mais um vídeo Minuto Verde.


_O Minuto Verde é uma rubrica produzida pela Quercus e emitida aos dias úteis na RTP._

_Foto: via Creative Commons _


----------



## jonas (27 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acho que sim, seria um boa ideia, que durante uns anos, a caça fosse proibida, nas áreas queimadas, e não só, eu falo pelo que vejo, assim que as espécies cinegéticas estão-se a reproduzir bem, como o coelho e a perdiz, e basta menos de 2 horas de um intenso "tiroteio" como foi aqui na minha zona no 1º dia da abertura da caça, e para isto para expemplificar que de forma massiva e sem consciencia conseguem matar o pouco que resta da nossa fauna.
> Isto já para não falar que nesse mesmo dia, tive de chatear, com 4 caçadores que estavam aos tiros a cerca de 20 metros da minha casa e a 10 metros da casa do vizinho, e a resposta que eles me deram, foi que estava ali uma perdiz, pois secalhar se ela tivesse mesmo á porta de casa, vinham lá á mesma a tirar nela.
> Eu estou com a minha quinta em conversão para o modo de produção biológico, e no inicio do verão, na época da nidificação da perdiz, tive uma que fez o seu ninho debaixo de uma nespereira minha, e lá ficou até levar os seus perdigotos á sua vida, e costumam dizer que elas depois regrassam com os seu filhos, ao local do ninho, e verdade ou não o que é certo, e que ao final da tarde, elas apareciam, cerca de umas 6 a 8 perdizes, jovens, e agora nem mais sinal delas, nem no meu terreno, nem por muito que se procure.
> Visto o mei pomar servir de abrigo, muitas vezes no dias de caça, ás perdizes e coelhos, o que vou fazer é criar uma zona de não caça, pois em dias de caça, praticamente não posso sair á rua, e os chumbos até se ouvem a cair no telhado.
> ...


Conheço essa reailidade, acompanho o meu avo a ir a caça desde os 4 anos.
Ate agora tirei uma grande conclusao:existem os caçadores e existem os matadores(seria o caso desses 4 "caçadores"). Os segundos que mencionei, não têm limites, nem uma mínima consideração pela natureza, não apanham os cartuchos e fazem o que for preciso para matar uma peça de caça (desde entrar em quintas, a atirar as peças quando ainda não abriu a época de caça...enfim), já os caçadores que têm algum respeito pela natureza, ficam contentes por ver uma certa peça de caça e não felizes por a matar sem lhe dar oportunidade.
Penso que seria uma boa medida, essa de suspender a caça em algumas áreas a norte do Tejo (nomeadamente a zona centro) por alguns anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Thomar disse:


> *130 MIL AVES SELVAGENS CAPTURADAS OU ABATIDAS ILEGALMENTE TODOS OS ANOS*
> 27/10/2017
> 
> 
> ...




Ainda não sei, como é que consigo ficar impressionado/ chocado, com este tipo de actos cometidos contras a aves em especial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2017 às 19:53)

jonas disse:


> Conheço essa reailidade, acompanho o meu avo a ir a caça desde os 4 anos.
> Ate agora tirei uma grande conclusao:existem os caçadores e existem os matadores(seria o caso desses 4 "caçadores"). Os segundos que mencionei, não têm limites, nem uma mínima consideração pela natureza, não apanham os cartuchos e fazem o que for preciso para matar uma peça de caça (desde entrar em quintas, a atirar as peças quando ainda não abriu a época de caça...enfim), já os caçadores que têm algum respeito pela natureza, ficam contentes por ver uma certa peça de caça e não felizes por a matar sem lhe dar oportunidade.
> Penso que seria uma boa medida, essa de suspender a caça em algumas áreas a norte do Tejo (nomeadamente a zona centro) por alguns anos.



Concordo plenamente contigo, e sim sei que existem esses caçadores "matadores" que costumam atirar em tudo o que mexe.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2017 às 18:40)

"Voltamos a partilhar, sim isto é uma vergonha!
O lobby agrícola espanhol das estufas e dos abacateirais intensivos têm livre circulação para fazer o que quiserem no Algarve e no país.
SOS SEQUEIRO SOS GUADIANA
Não queremos barragens que tornem o Guadiana igual ao Tejo e que sejam cartão verde para dizimar e arrancar o nosso património ancestral agroflorestal!
APERTAR COM OS IRRESPONSÁVEIS."




"#SOS ARRANQUE DE ÁRVORES CENTENÁRIAS DE SEQUEIRO em Sto Estevão, Tavira. (Novo)
Estão neste momento a ser destruídos mais 16 hectares de sequeiro ancestral numadas paisagens mais bonitas e antigas da zona. Este arranque soma-se aos 17 hectares extintos no Agosto passado naquela área.
Ao todo são 33 hectares nos quais se substitui património cultural e económico de sequeiro por monocultura intensiva de abacate. 
Devido à agricultura intensiva recentemente instalada naquela freguesia, os furos de água estão a secar e as bocas de regante a perder pressão.
Algumas oliveiras e alfarrobeiras centenárias estão a ser levadas para serem vendidas "


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 19:04)

@Pedro1993 que vergonha. Isto é crime ambiental, são estas atrocidades que se fazem ás escondidas de toda a gente que vão moldando o País pela parte negativa. 
Faz-me lembrar a brutal plantação de Eucalipto na região de Nisa e V.V.Ródão, são extensões inacreditáveis desta árvore ao serviço da Celtejo, Portucel etc. Mais do mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2017 às 19:21)

criz0r disse:


> @Pedro1993 que vergonha. Isto é crime ambiental, são estas atrocidades que se fazem ás escondidas de toda a gente que vão moldando o País pela parte negativa.
> Faz-me lembrar a brutal plantação de Eucalipto na região de Nisa e V.V.Ródão, são extensões inacreditáveis desta árvore ao serviço da Celtejo, Portucel etc. Mais do mesmo.



É verdade é uma pena arrancar estas oliveiras e afarrobeiras centenárias, quando deviam de ser árvores que se deviam preservar e cuidar, e de certo modo até se conseguiam tirar rendimentos destas mesmas plantações mais antigas, pois a alfarroba como fruto seco típico da região algarvia, tem hoje em dia, muitos usos, como a doçaria, cozinha regioanal e até mesmo farinha para bolos e pães, e as oliveiras, é uma das árvores quase "mágicas", pois ele consegue produzir mesmo cheia de lenha seca, e ao fim de uns 20 ou 30 anos sem ser podada, e mesmo tapada de silvas até ao cima, e ela nunca se cansa de produzir os seus frutos, a azeitona da qual se consegue extrair o "ouro" tão precioso e saudável para a nossa alimentação.

É claro que depois com estes novos investimentos, porque não deixa de ser mais uma monocultura o nosso país acaba por perder o seu património arbóreo, para dar lugar a uma árvore da "moda", não quero com isto dasacreditar os abacates em sim, e o seus benefícios para a saúde, mas a acho que se as coisas fossem bem mais planeadas e estudadas, talvez hovesse lugar para os abacateiros sem estar a destruir estas magnificas árvores. 

Mas pronto, pode ser que um dia, nós(ser humano) nos venhamos a arrepender desta destruição e desmatação que temos praticado nos ultimos anos.


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Triste realidade:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1682612041769634&id=138493009514886
Têm de ser tomadas medidas rápidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

jonas disse:


> Triste realidade:
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1682612041769634&id=138493009514886
> Têm de ser tomadas medidas rápidas.



É bem verdade o rio Tejo vai "morto" pois devido á seca, e por consequente o seu caudal fraco, aliado depois a inúmeras descargas desde que ele entra em Portugal até praticamente á sua foz.
Deviam de ser tomadas bastante fortes, pois caso contrário, um dia poderá já ser tarde demais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:17)

"3 meses depois do incêndio que destruiu 2/3 do pomar, as robustas estão a mudar de pele. Atenção que foram as que menos sofreram."




Grande capacidade de resistencia, deste tipo de plantas, é por isso é que elas são usdas como barreiras de contra-fogo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

Execelente exemplar...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

Foto tirada recentemente na serra de Sintra.
Aranhiço com alguma dimensão.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada recentemente na serra de Sintra.
> Aranhiço com alguma dimensão.



Também existem alguns por aqui


----------



## Cinza (6 Nov 2017 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada recentemente na serra de Sintra.
> Aranhiço com alguma dimensão.



Que engraçado eu tenho uma parecida (ou até mesmo igual) à da tua foto e à do WHORTAS no meu quintal desde há 2 semanas e meia (deve ser tempo delas). Vou aprender e postar fotos aqui no site e se conseguir coloco uma foto.


----------



## Cinza (6 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

Ora cá está a aranha que habita no meu quintal há 2 semanas e meia


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

*Tubarão raro capturado em águas portuguesas*



Tem uma longa distribuição geográfica, mas “não é muito frequentemente capturado devido às profundidades a que vive"


Uns investigadores portugueses capturaram, em agosto, junto à costa algarvia, “um tubarão com características pouco comuns”.

Trata-se de um macho da espécie tubarão-cobra, com cerca de 1,5 metros, indicou hoje o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera – IPMA.

"Este tubarão, um verdadeiro "fóssil vivo", possui um corpo longo e esguio e uma cabeça que lembra a de uma cobra. Apresenta também uma dentição muito particular, sendo a sua biologia e ecologia pouco conhecidas", explica, em comunicado, o IPMA.

Ainda de acordo com o comunicado, apesar de este animal ter uma vasta distribuição geográfica, ao longo de todo o Atlântico, "não é muito frequentemente capturado devido às profundidades a que vive".
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/587829/tubarao-raro-capturado-em-aguas-portuguesas


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2017 às 23:42)

Bonitas aranhas! 

Longe de ser especialista em aranhas, parecem-me da espécie aranha-de-cruz, ou aranha-dos-jardins.  _Araneus pallidus_


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2017 às 08:37)

Lembro-me de ver essas aranhas de jardim na casa dos meus pais quando era miúda. Uma amiga minha também as tinha no jardim de casa dela é "brincava" com elas na mão (não lhes fazia mal).

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (7 Nov 2017 às 08:41)

cookie disse:


> Lembro-me de ver essas aranhas de jardim na casa dos meus pais quando era miúda. Uma amiga minha também as tinha no jardim de casa dela é "brincava" com elas na mão (não lhes fazia mal).
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



A minha está numa camélia muito perto do inicio do meu quintal.
É a primeira vez que vejo uma aranha destas.


----------



## bluejay (7 Nov 2017 às 14:15)

Araneus diadematus  São inofensivas e bastante vistosas


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2017 às 19:26)




----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

Mais uma coisa que não devia acontecer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma coisa que não devia acontecer.



Pois, e ainda sendo as energias renováveis, "amigas do ambiente", os locais onde colocam os aerogeradores deviam de ser melhor selecionados de modo a tentar perturbar o mínimo possivel a migração, ou mesmo a passagem regular das aves.
Até porque não são só as grandes aves que são "ceifadas", muitas aves de pequeno porte também são apanhadas, a única diferença é que essas devem de ficar irreconheciveis.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 23:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, e ainda sendo as energias renováveis, "amigas do ambiente", os locais onde colocam os aerogeradores deviam de ser melhor selecionados de modo a tentar perturbar o mínimo possivel a migração, ou mesmo a passagem regular das aves.
> Até porque não são só as grandes aves que são "ceifadas", muitas aves de pequeno porte também são apanhadas, a única diferença é que essas devem de ficar irreconheciveis.



Embora pareça mais mediático os aerogeradores não são o pior problema, a colisão com cabos elétricos, ou a morte por eletrocução mata milhares de aves por ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 16:53)

*“Catástrofe ambiental”: Milhares de peixes aparecem mortos nas águas do rio Tejo*
Joana Almeida
15:51
*O movimento ativista em defesa do rio Tejo (proTejo) alerta para a perda de qualidade das água do rio, que estão a levar à destruição da fauna e flora do Tejo, e afirma que estamos perante uma "catástrofe ambiental".*

Milhares de peixes mortos estão a dar à costa no rio Tejo, em várias zonas na Vila Velha de Ródão e na barragem de Fratel e de Belver. O movimento ativista em defesa do rio Tejo (proTejo) alerta para a perda de qualidade das água do rio, que estão a levar à destruição da fauna e flora do Tejo, e afirma que estamos perante uma “catástrofe ambiental”.

A presença de milhares de peixes mortos nas margens do rio foi detetada no passado fim de semana. Mesmo depois da chuva ligeira, a água do rio continha uma espuma esbranquiçada e tinha uma tonalidade escura, segundo o movimento proTejo. Os ambientalistas acreditam que a poluição causada por empresas e a eutrofização das águas do rio possam explicar o aparecimento dos peixes à deriva.

Em carta remetida ao ministro do Ambiente, João Matos Fernandes, o movimento proTejo diz que isto se trata de uma “catástrofe ambiental” e que “à poluição que chega de Espanha acrescem as contínuas descargas poluentes das celuloses de Vila Velha de Ródão que se acumulam até à barragem do Fratel”.

O movimento ambientalista pede, por isso, ao Governo o “incremento da intervenção da IGAMAOT [Inspeção-Geral da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território] e da APA [Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente] de forma eficaz e determinada tendo em vista a deteção das origens e dos focos de poluição”. “Isto é inacreditável, inconcebível, inaceitável e intolerável”, afirmam.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-aparecem-mortos-nas-aguas-do-rio-tejo-230521


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (8 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

Boas, para a reflorestação.
http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/gf/prdflo/resource/doc/arvor-indigen-pt-contin
penso que não tenha sido aqui mencionado ainda... estou agora a ler


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *“Catástrofe ambiental”: Milhares de peixes aparecem mortos nas águas do rio Tejo*
> Joana Almeida
> 15:51
> *O movimento ativista em defesa do rio Tejo (proTejo) alerta para a perda de qualidade das água do rio, que estão a levar à destruição da fauna e flora do Tejo, e afirma que estamos perante uma "catástrofe ambiental".*
> ...



Um problema que já existia mas que tem sido agravado em grande medida devido à seca extrema em que nos encontramos... O Tejo está morto em alguns troços do sue percurso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

*MAIOR PLANTAÇÃO DE CANÁBIS PARA FINS MEDICINAIS COMEÇOU A SER CULTIVADA HÁ DUAS SEMANAS EM PORTUGAL*

9 NOV 2017 12:25 // NUNO NORONHA 
A maior plantação de canábis para fins medicinais começou a ser cultivada em Portugal há duas semanas e, em breve, serão mais de cem mil plantas, anunciou hoje o presidente da empresa canadiana Tilray.





Depois de um ano a viajar por todo o mundo, a Tilray escolheu o Parque Tecnológico de Cantanhede, no distrito de Coimbra, para instalar a sua produção de canábis. No verão, a empresa teve luz verde do Governo para avançar com o projeto que, há duas semanas, começou a ganhar forma.

“Começámos a plantar há duas semanas, mas as plantas ainda são muito pequenas. Têm cerca de dez centímetros”, contou à Lusa Brendan Kennedy, diretor-executivo da Tilray, no final da sua apresentação na Web Summit, que começou na terça-feira em Lisboa e termina hoje.


Dentro de poucos meses, contou, estas plantas “terão entre um a dois metros” e a meta da empresa é ter “mais de cem mil plantas” para exportar para países que a queiram usar para fins medicinais.

Países a importar canábis portuguesa

Alemanha, Croácia e Chipre são alguns dos países que em breve vão começar a importar canábis plantada em Cantanhede.

Veja ainda: 10 benefícios científicos já comprovados da canábis terapêutica

A Tilray vai investir cerca de 20 milhões de euros até 2020 num negócio que deverá criar cem empregos. Também presente na Web Summit, João Moura, presidente do Parque Tecnológico de Cantanhede, o Biocant, acredita que a empresa canadiana poderá vir a contratar investigadores portugueses.

Neste momento, acrescentou João Moura, a Tilray já utiliza os laboratórios do parque para fazer investigação. "A Biocant tem cerca de 300 quadros altamente qualificados e esperamos que a Tilray aproveite esta mais-valia", disse à Lusa o responsável pelo Biocant.

A existência de trabalhadores com formação na área da produção agrícola, assim como a comunidade de investigadores, que “pode levar a cabo investigação nas áreas da biotecnologia e das ciências da vida” foram duas das razões apontadas por Brendan Kennedy para escolher Portugal. A outra razão foi "o clima ideal para o crescimento da planta”.
http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...tugal-comecou-a-ser-cultivada-ha-duas-semanas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 18:33)




----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 20:44)

*Abacates não, pomar de sequeiro sim !*

*Numa das últimas notas de imprensa da Associação Almargem foi contestada a posição da Direção Regional de Agricultura do Algarve relativamente à crescente substituição de zonas de pomares de sequeiro tradicionais por cultivos intensivos, nomeadamente de abacateiros.*

*



*

Em recente entrevista ao jornal O Barlavento, o Diretor Regional de Agricultura, Fernando Severino, afirma que "temos de mexer no pomar tradicional e há espaço para tudo (...) as alfarrobeiras são arrancadas para dar lugar a outras culturas, quer seja abacate, quer seja citrinos".

O contexto da entrevista tinha a ver com a propriedade de 76 hectares da empresa CITAGO, numa área a oriente do Barão de S. João, onde há três anos foram arrasados sobreiros e outras espécies autóctones, para aí instalar a "maior plantação de abacates da Europa". Circunstância que, a ser verdade, o será certamente por muito pouco tempo, tendo em conta a febre causada por este novo "ouro verde" a nível mundial, que até já provocou a entrada no negócio dos cartéis de droga latino-americanos.

Alguns dos residentes locais queixaram-se à GNR-SEPNA que, de forma competente como é hábito, atuou em conformidade e possibilitou o avanço de um processo relativo ao abate de sobreiros mas que, alegadamente, resultou apenas numa reduzida coima à empresa.

Atualmente a CITAGO está empenhada em ampliar a plantação de abacates para mais 50 hectares, igualmente ocupados por espécies autóctones, atingindo as vizinhanças do campo de golfe de Espiche, cujo lema central afirma estar "inserido na natureza intacta do local".

A natureza "intacta" não inclui certamente herbicidas como o perigoso glifosato (neste caso da marca Montana Sapec) e diversos insecticidas utilizados pela CITAGO que, nos últimos anos, provocaram uma baixa significativa de insectos e aves em toda a região, nomeadamente borboletas e andorinhas. Para além, como é óbvio, do aumento do consumo de água armazenada nos aquíferos subterrâneos.

http://almargem.org/siteantigo/inde...17-11-09-08-53-10&catid=13:noticias&Itemid=39


----------



## Cinza (10 Nov 2017 às 09:14)

Estes foi por um problema técnico.

Mais de 1.200 peixes morrem em aquário por falta de oxigénio (Japão).

https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/ma...-em-toquio-por-falta-de-oxigenio-8907452.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 13:56)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

E no dia em que eu pensava que já tinha visto de tudo nesta vida, eis que vejo um belo exemplar de um sobreiro, completamente rolado, como costumam fazer ao plátanos.
Tenho a ideia que daqui a meia dúzia de anos, e deve ser essa mesmo a ideia é que ele morra, para depois os abaterem.
Pois neste caso tenho quase a certeza que ninguém lhe ia dar uma autorização para este tipo de poda, pois apesar dele estar junto á estrada, não está em risco de cair ramos para a via.

De salientar que este mesmo sobreiro deu origem ao nome da rua, e do próprio restaurante que o " assassinaram" desta forma cruel.
Não devem de estar satisfeitos com o tapete de folhas que ele forma no chão, nesta época.





Esta foto é de 2016, pois ele agora ficou apenas com o 4 troncos cortados ao mesmo nível, tal como se podam os arbustos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 18:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E no dia em que eu pensava que já tinha visto de tudo nesta vida, eis que vejo um belo exemplar de um sobreiro, completamente rolado, como costumam fazer ao plátanos.
> Tenho a ideia que daqui a meia dúzia de anos, e deve ser essa mesmo a ideia é que ele morra, para depois os abaterem.
> Pois neste caso tenho quase a certeza que ninguém lhe ia dar uma autorização para este tipo de poda, pois apesar dele estar junto á estrada, não está em risco de cair ramos para a via.
> 
> ...




Abate de azinheiras no Alentejo...



"E o abate de azinheiras centenárias continuam a ser uma realidade dentro das plantações de olivais pertença dos espanhóis, sem que as autoridades competentes intervenham, para por fim ao que é um crime ambiental, com proporções imprevisíveis no futuro!"


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 08:19)

CONFIRMADO NO ESTUÁRIO DO TEJO






2017-11-13 (IPMA)



Camarão japonês (_Marsupenaeus_ (_Penaeus_) _japonicus_) confirmado no estuário do Tejo.
Desde o ano 2000 que o IPMA / IPMAR previa o estabelecimento do camarão japonês no Estuário do Tejo por ter sido objeto de cultivo experimental nessa área na década de 80 do século passado. 
Com esta nota, confirmamos a ocorrência e estabelecimento do camarão japonês no estuário do Tejo, estando a ser capturado pela pesca artesanal, como demonstra a foto.
O IPMA encontra-se a preparar um artigo científico para assinalar este registo.
Este é um camarão com interesse comercial sendo objeto de pesca no Oceano Índico e Pacífico, como o Japão, onde também é produzido em aquacultura. A sua introdução na Europa ocorreu através do Canal do Suez para o Mediterrâneo mas também de modo intencional para a sua utilização em aquacultura em França e Espanha.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...pt/media/noticias/textos/camarao-japones.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

"Encontrei algures em Vidago o mais antigo exemplar de murta (Myrtus communis) que alguma vez tive o privilégio de observar. E também o mais bonito, abundantemente carregado de frutos de um calibre espantoso!!!"


----------



## Cinza (15 Nov 2017 às 18:22)

*Programa Biosfera*

Como pode o Alentejo adaptar-se à Mudança Climática?

Fala sobre a adaptação do Alentejo às alterações climáticas incidindo sobre a florestação, praticas agrícolas a adaptar, como arquitetar a floresta do futuro, dá exemplo de diversas árvores. É bem interessante.
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3148/e315318/biosfera

Foi através deste programa que tive conhecimento da *adaptforchange*, fiquei interessada e fui ao site http://echanges.fc.ul.pt/index.html
Tem Ebook para download bem interessantes.

Fichas de boas práticas para a Conservação do Solo e da Água.
http://echanges.fc.ul.pt/projetos/adaptforchange/docs/EBook_solos.pdf

Manual dos Produtos Complementares à Atividade Florestal no Baixo Alentejo (alfarrobeira, medronheiro…)
http://echanges.fc.ul.pt/projetos/adaptforchange/docs/EBook_complementares.pdf

Boas praticas de reflorestação
http://echanges.fc.ul.pt/projetos/adaptforchange/docs/Ebook_reflorestacoes.pdf

Plano de *adaptação de Mértola* às alterações climáticas (Azinheira, sobreiro, pinheiro manso, medronheiro, oliveira, alfarrobeira)
http://echanges.fc.ul.pt/projetos/adaptforchange/docs/PLANO_Adaptacao-net.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Encontrei algures em Vidago o mais antigo exemplar de murta (Myrtus communis) que alguma vez tive o privilégio de observar. E também o mais bonito, abundantemente carregado de frutos de um calibre espantoso!!!"


Eu tenho! Para comer é forte demais, mas fiz um licor fantástico! As folhas podem-se usar como condimento mas ainda não usei...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho! Para comer é forte demais, mas fiz um licor fantástico! As folhas podem-se usar como condimento mas ainda não usei...



As murtas são sempre lindas, quer quando estão" vestidas" de branco, no auge da sua floração, ou quando estão carregadinhas dos seus frutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 20:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As murtas são sempre lindas, quer quando estão" vestidas" de branco, no auge da sua floração, ou quando estão carregadinhas dos seus frutos.


Pois são lindas! A variedade que eu tenho dá frutos XXL! O licor que dá é melhor que a ginginha!


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Nov 2017 às 11:20)

*Vasco Estrela, o presidente da Câmara de Mação, denuncia dois novos focos de poluição no rio Tejo e pede respostas imediatas*.

Há um grito de revolta que chega de Mação. A autarquia não se conforma com o intenso foco de poluição detetado esta quarta-feira na praia fluvial de Ortiga e na albufeira da barragem de Belver.
Vasco Estrela, o presidente da Câmara de Mação, receia que se verifique de novo uma mortandade de peixes no Tejo, à semelhança do que aconteceu há alguma semanas na barragem do Fratel.
"A situação não tem estado boa para o nosso rio e ontem atingiu um ponto insuportável", conta à TSF, "temos efetivamente de por termo a esta situação, que infelizmente tem muitos anos".
O autarca defende que as respostas têm de ser efetivas porque o problema já vem de há seis anos e são conhecidos os focos de poluição. "Já passou demasiado tempo para resolver esta situação".

_In TSF 
16 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2017 - 09:16_


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

*Caminhantes empurram javali ferido por ribanceira abaixo*

*




*
Um grupo de caminhantes foi filmado a empurrar um javali ferido por uma ribanceira abaixo, nos Picos da Europa, norte de Espanha. Ativista divulgou vídeo nas redes sociais.

O vídeo divulgado pelo ativista Marcos López Rua nas redes sociais, na quarta-feira, mostra um grupo de sete caminhantes no Parque Nacional dos Picos da Europa junto a um javali, imóvel na berma de um caminho. Dois ou três deles, com paus, empurram o animal, que resiste com dificuldade, até cair e rebolar vários metros pela ribanceira a baixo, batendo em pedras.

O video é chocante, pois mostra mesmo a issensibilidade da pessoas a cometererem um acto desumano, de mandar os javali pela ribanceira.

Em alguns leitores de video, o mesmo já se encontra retirado devido a imagens chocantes.
http://www.leonoticias.com/comarcas/seprona-asturias-asume-20171116144321-nt.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Caminhantes empurram javali ferido por ribanceira abaixo*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


É chocante! Como é possível haver gente assim?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É chocante! Como é possível haver gente assim?



É mesmo, e ainda por cima sendo caminhantes, que deviam de ser os primeiros a dar o exemplo, porque por vezes caminhar ou pedalar, no meio da natureza, por vezes somos surpreendidos com situações de animais feridos, e aí temos de saber agir, e informar as autoridades competentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo, e ainda por cima sendo caminhantes, que deviam de ser os primeiros a dar o exemplo, porque por vezes caminhar ou pedalar, no meio da natureza, por vezes somos surpreendidos com situações de animais feridos, e aí temos de saber agir, e informar as autoridades competentes.


Pois não consigo entender tanta insensibilidade e maldade. O animal nem sequer os estava a por em perigo... enfim deviam ser identificados e autuados... no mínimo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois não consigo entender tanta insensibilidade e maldade. O animal nem sequer os estava a por em perigo... enfim deviam ser identificados e autuados... no mínimo!



Aqui está outro problema, pois como refere a notícia não é muito normal, os humanos coseguirem maltratar um animal selvagem, mas visto que ele já estava ferido, e não se conseguia defender deste enorme acto de malvadez.

"O partido de defesa dos animais Pacma lamenta a impunidade deste caso, mesmo que os autores "da execução do javali" venham a ser identificados, uma vez que "o Código Penal espanhol não protege os animais selvagens", no que aos maus tratos animais diz respeito. "Não queremos imaginar a agonia atroz e dolorosa que sofreu este animal assassinado por estes indivíduos sem escrúpulos", apontam."


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui está outro problema, pois como refere a notícia não é muito normal, os humanos coseguirem maltratar um animal selvagem, mas visto que ele já estava ferido, e não se conseguia defender deste enorme acto de malvadez.
> 
> "O partido de defesa dos animais Pacma lamenta a impunidade deste caso, mesmo que os autores "da execução do javali" venham a ser identificados, uma vez que "o Código Penal espanhol não protege os animais selvagens", no que aos maus tratos animais diz respeito. "Não queremos imaginar a agonia atroz e dolorosa que sofreu este animal assassinado por estes indivíduos sem escrúpulos", apontam."


Isto é pior do que eu pensava! Uma lei da idade da pedra!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

Eu é que não mexia uma palha se visse um javali a atirar estas bestas quadradas penhasco abaixo, um a um. Claro está que tal nunca aconteceria porque os animais, mesmo os ditos selvagens, atacam quando se sentem ameaçados e não por psicopatia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

"Em Sacedón, na província espanhola de Guadalajara, a água que durante décadas chegou às portas da localidade é cada vez mais uma miragem. A albufeira da barragem de Entrepeñas transformou Sacedón num procurado destino de veraneio. Era inclusivamente conhecida por "Mar de Castela", dada a quantidade de água que ali se reunia. No entanto, tudo começou a mudar no início dos anos 1980, quando o transvase Tejo-Segura entrou em funcionamento. Este sistema de transporte de água, que leva a água do Tejo até aos campos agrícolas da província de Múrcia, a cerca de 300 quilómetros a Sul, tem sido motivo de descontentamento junto da população de Sacedón mas também de outras localidades que, ao longo do rio, vão sentindo os efeitos de uma diminuição do caudal. Para além disto, o Tejo espanhol debate-se ainda com outro problema."

Se as água do Rio Tejo, já vem "mortas" do lado espanhol, e nós portugueses continuamos a enevenená-lo, e isto tudo aliado ao seu fraco caudal, começa a causar já problemas nas localidades fronteiriças.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2017 às 20:07)

*GOLEGÃ | GNR DETEVE DOIS HOMENS POR CAPTURA ILEGAL DE PINTASSILGOS*

A GNR da Golegã, no distrito de Santarém, deteve dois homens, de 38 e 47 anos, por captura ilegal de pintassilgos, foi anunciado esta segunda-feira, dia 20 de novembro.

Em comunicado, o Comando Territorial de Santarém adiantou que os militares surpreenderam os suspeitos a apanhar pintassilgos, através de um aparelho eletrónico, tendo sido aprendidos 29 pintassilgos, uma rede de captura, uma gaiola e um chamariz eletrónico.

Os detidos, depois de presentes ao Tribunal Judicial do Entroncamento, ficaram sujeitos à realização de trabalho comunitário.
As aves foram devolvidas ao seu ‘habitat’ natural.


http://www.mediotejo.net/golega-gnr-deteve-dois-homens-por-captura-ilegal-de-pintassilgos/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 10:16)

Deixo aqui alguns videos de um sujeito que têm conseguido capturar alguma da fauna presente na  serra de Sintra, bem interessante.

Canal no youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/FBIandre123/videos

Parece que tem instalado camara nocturna e já "apanhou"na imagem raposa e gineta.


O isco foram sardinhas enlatadas. lol


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

Mais tarde ou mais cedo, também deve apanhar um texugo.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 23:35)




----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

*Passa-se na Guiana, em plena floresta tropical e fala de diferentes espécies de formigas.*

Sim é um programa destinado aos jovens (eu sei) mas foi simplesmente espetacular, bem educativo, fascinante e principalmente mostram como se faz um verdadeiro trabalho em equipa, aquilo sim é que é trabalhar.

Passei a ser uma verdadeira fascinada pelas formigas, não fazia ideia que eram assim tão disciplinadas e capazes de fazer aquilo que o programa mostrou. Recomendo a verem são 25 minutos fantásticos (é impossível ficarem indiferentes, são simplesmente apaixonantes) só tem um problema só está disponível para visualização durante 3 dias. 

Fica a dica https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3593/e316569/vamos-a-descoberta


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

*Campanha SOS Cagarro permitiu este ano salvar 2.800 aves nos Açores*
25 nov 2017 17:33

A campanha SOS Cagarro permitiu salvar este ano cerca de 2.800 cagarros em todo o arquipélago dos Açores, informou hoje o Governo Regional.





Segundo um comunicado do gabinete de comunicação do executivo, a campanha, que visa a proteção desta ave marinha, decorreu este ano entre 15 de outubro e 22 de novembro, contando com a realização de 450 brigadas SOS Cagarro, com cerca de 250 parceiros e mais de 3.000 pessoas, entre voluntários e público-alvo de ações de sensibilização.

Os dados da campanha SOS Cagarro 2017, a maior e mais antiga campanha de conservação ambiental dos Açores, revelam ainda “a anilhagem de mil aves" - que ajudam ao estudo e permitem confirmar se estas aves regressam ao arquipélago - e o registo de "128 cagarros mortos e 55 feridos".

No encerramento de mais uma edição, que decorreu na sexta-feira à noite nas Lajes, na ilha do Pico, o diretor regional dos Assuntos do Mar alertou para a importância "da minimização dos efeitos negativos da poluição luminosa", para que os cagarros juvenis possam sair em segurança dos ninhos "para o primeiro voo atlântico".

Segundo Filipe Porteiro, foram "tomadas medidas de redução da iluminação pública", com a colaboração de entidades como autarquias, a Empresa de Eletricidades dos Açores (EDA) e a empresa Portos dos Açores.

Em 2017, foram ainda realizadas "56 brigadas científicas", com a colaboração da Universidade dos Açores, dos Parques Naturais de ilha, organizações não-governamentais e outras entidades, que permitiram recolher "mais informação" para estudar cientificamente "a relação entre a queda de cagarros juvenis com as fontes de luminosidade existentes".

A Campanha SOS Cagarro, criada em 1995, pretende sensibilizar a população dos Açores para a proteção dos cagarros juvenis, que durante os meses de outubro e novembro começam a abandonar os seus ninhos, mas que acabam por cair em terra, desorientados com a iluminação noturna.

A organização ambiental BirdLife International refere que os Açores acolhem todos os anos cerca de 200 mil casais de cagarros (Calonectris borealis), que usam as ilhas do arquipélago, entre abril e outubro, para se reproduzirem.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ermitiu-este-ano-salvar-2-800-aves-nos-acores


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Nov 2017 às 11:14)

*Massacre das renas: Mais de 100 animais mortos por comboios de carga*

*Em apenas três dias, mais de 100 renas foram ceifadas por comboio de alta velocidade de carga na Noruega.*
*Durante esta altura do ano, as renas costumam viajar para junto da costa em busca de pastagens. Para o tratador de renas Torstein Appfjell, as mortes representam uma "verdadeira tragédia". Em declarações à "Sky", o homem de 59 anos disse que nunca viu uma "tragédia destas" com tantas mortes.*
*O tratador, que diz estar "completamente revoltado com a situação, explicou que o pior incidente aconteceu no sábado, quando morreram 65 animais. O homem, responsável por tratar dois mil animais, em Helgeland, no norte do país, confirmou que desde quinta-feira já morreram 106 renas.*
*Os animais são surpreendidos pelas linhas de comboio que cortam a sua passagem em direção às pastagens de inverno. Só nos últimos doze meses, mais de 250 renas morreram nestas circunstâncias.*
*Segundo o jornal norueguês "NRK", os avisos para que os maquinistas circulem com precaução junto das rotas de migração das renas não estão a ser atendidos. De forma a evitar que os números aumentem, a Bane Nor, uma das empresas de transporte ferroviário do país, já reduziu a velocidade permitida nestas áreas.*
*Também os residentes locais têm-se manifestado para que sejam construídas barreiras junto à linha para protegerem os animais.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2017 às 20:04)

*Lagosta com uma lata de Pepsi “tatuada” numa das patas foi pescada no Canadá*







Crustáceo foi encontrado por uma pescadora canadiana e reacendeu a discussão sobre o lixo que se acumula no fundo dos oceanos. Ninguém percebe como a imagem foi parar à pata da lagosta.

Karissa Lindstrand estava há cinco horas a colocar bandas de segurança nas patas dos crustáceos apanhados nesse dia pelo Honour Bound, barco de pesca de New Brunswick, no Canadá — como faz todos os dias desde há quatro anos –, quando algo estranho lhe chamou a atenção.

Aquela lagosta cumpria os critérios legais de dimensão, mas havia algo de errado com uma das patas. Parecia mesmo que o crustáceo tinha a imagem de uma lata de Pepsi tatuada numa das patas — Karissa sabe do que fala: todos os dias bebe 12 latas do refrigerante, portanto está mais do que familiarizada com a sua imagem, explicou à canadiana CBC News.

“Não posso dizer como é que aquilo lá foi parar. Parecia mais uma tatuagem ou um desenho na lagosta do que qualquer coisa que tivesse crescido nela”, explicou.

http://observador.pt/2017/11/30/lag...tatuada-numa-das-patas-foi-pescada-no-canada/


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

Conforme publiquei recentemente, o André Nobrega continua a realizar alguns registos nocturnos na serra de Sintra.
Deste feita, com a camera junto ao solo, apanhou em grande plano uma Gineta.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2017 às 01:16)

O montado esta perdido com esta seca em vastas extensoes do Baixo Alentejo, em areas dos concelhos de Mertola, Almodovar, Vidigueira, Portel, Castro Verde...

Nao vejo ninguem falar desta tragedia. Nao foi so a falta de chuva, foram as temperaturas altas, a ausencia de nevoeiros,, a insolacao...

EDIT: uma solucao para tentar recuperar seria aproveitar a agua do Alqueva e regar futuros montados nos primeiros anos apos a plantacao...


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

frederico disse:


> O montado esta perdido com esta seca em vastas extensoes do Baixo Alentejo, em areas dos concelhos de Mertola, Almodovar, Vidigueira, Portel, Castro Verde...
> 
> Nao vejo ninguem falar desta tragedia. Nao foi so a falta de chuva, foram as temperaturas altas, a ausencia de nevoeiros,, a insolacao...
> 
> EDIT: uma solucao para tentar recuperar seria aproveitar a agua do Alqueva e regar futuros montados nos primeiros anos apos a plantacao...



Interessante o que contas, mas o montado (nessas regiões), está perdido como?  Podes apresentar mais detalhes?

Relativamente ao resto, concordo a 100% (sendo os Lampirídeos, um dos melhores bioindindicadores, em Ferreira do Alentejo, foi verificada a sua ausência em praticamente todos os locais que foram visitados e apenas foram encontrados perto de um ribeiro (escondidos na vegetação ripícola).


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2017 às 12:56)

Passei por la de carro num fim-de-semana recente e vi as arvores mortas em vastas areas. Morreram este Verao.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2017 às 15:11)

Não sabendo de todos os detalhes, não há a possibilidade de terem apenas perdido as folhas?

No Alentejo, os agricultores muitas vezes têm o hábito de cortar e arrancar a vegetação à volta dos sobreiros e isso sei que prejudica os próprios sobreiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2017 às 21:02)




----------



## António josé Sales (2 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Programa  muito interessante vejo quase sempre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

António josé Sales disse:


> Programa  muito interessante vejo quase sempre.



Sim é um dos poucos programas muito úteis e informativos que ainda passam em canal aberto, eu também acompanho sempre, e nunca fico desiludido com os temas semanais.
Mas este sobre os solos, é um dos mais importantes hoje em dia, pois o solo como suporte de vida, e que todos nós dependemos dele, para nossa alimentação, e que muitas pessoas o tratam de forma inconsciente.
Hoje aproveitei a tarde, para plantar 10 sobreiros, e ainda tenho mais 18 no viveiro, para plantar já breve.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim é um dos poucos programas muito úteis e informativos que ainda passam em canal aberto, eu também acompanho sempre, e nunca fico desiludido com os temas semanais.
> Mas este sobre os solos, é um dos mais importantes hoje em dia, pois o solo como suporte de vida, e que todos nós dependemos dele, para nossa alimentação, e que muitas pessoas o tratam de forma inconsciente.
> Hoje aproveitei a tarde, para plantar 10 sobreiros, e ainda tenho mais 18 no viveiro, para plantar já breve.



Boa fazes muito bem em plantar árvores ainda para  mais autóctones, também quero ver se planto algumas árvores em breve.


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

2 exemplares de águia imperial ibérica, fotografados hoje, perto de Mértola:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

http://www.manyfoto.com/pt/pt/Charneca_de_Alcorochel,santarem.html/radius-2000

Excelente exemplar de oliveira, que está situada no terreno, onde faço horta, mostra bem a sua adapatação em relação ao desnível do terreno, nao deve de andar muito longe de ser milenar, pois ela foi enxertada em zambujeiro, o que ainda demora mais o seu desenvolvimento.
A foto foi tirada no ano passado, depois da colheita da azeitona, pois ela agora depois de limpa, já está com ramos novos, e pronta a produzir dentro de 1 ou 2 anos.

Várias pessoas, param para a observar e fotografar, pois ela fica a cerca de 5 metros da estrada.

Um dia destes tenho de registar a suas medidas do tronco e altura até aos primeiros troncos.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (13 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

boas, vi hoje á beira da
 estrada nacional 109 na figueira da foz, a seguir ás pontes,do lado da zona industrial, o que me pareceu ser uma lontra morta, atropelada.
nunca tinha visto um animal destes fora de 1zoo, e muito menos sonhava que se encontrassem na figueira da foz.
nao encontro também nenhuma informação destes animais lá habitarem.. Talvez fosse 1 indivíduo solitario.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2017 às 12:52)

*Anúncio de venda no OLX de lince ibérico capturado em Alcoutim em investigação*

*



*

A colocação para venda de um lince ibérico num site on-line de vendas no passado dia 11 de Dezembro, segunda-feira, levou a que as autoridades desencadeassem uma operação de investigação destinada a identificar o autor do anúncio e a descobrir se o mesmo correspondia efectivamente à colocação à venda de um exemplar desta espécie protegida.

https://www.postal.pt/2017/12/gnr-investiga-venda-de-lince-iberico-em-site-on-line/


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2017 às 16:04)

Boa tardem, alguém me pode identificar que bichos são estes? Obrigado.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (14 Dez 2017 às 19:53)

1337 disse:


> Boa tardem, alguém me pode identificar que bichos são estes? Obrigado.


Só sei que surgem em água parada e "suja". Como a poça na imagem, demoram muito mais tempo a surgir do que por exemplo larvas de mosquito, nome da espécie e se são larvas de algum outro inseto não sei....


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Só sei que surgem em água parada e "suja". Como a poça na imagem, demoram muito mais tempo a surgir do que por exemplo larvas de mosquito, nome da espécie e se são larvas de algum outro inseto não sei....


Nunca tinha visto tal coisa, parece que se alimentam daquele tipo de algas, estão em água parada e a cheirar mal. Já vi muitas poças assim destas com água parada e a cheirar mal, mas nunca vi tal criatura na minha vida.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

1337 disse:


> Boa tardem, alguém me pode identificar que bichos são estes? Obrigado.



Acho que já vi "coisas" parecidas em piscinas sem a manutenção adequada, também não sei o que são.


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2017 às 00:46)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que já vi "coisas" parecidas em piscinas sem a manutenção adequada, também não sei o que são.


Já vi várias espécies de larvas e insectos aquáticos, mas esta espécie realmente nunca tinha visto, não sei se será uma espécie comum ou não, mas realmente chamou me a atenção. Estranho , a serem larvas de insecto, procriarem nesta altura. As larvas que conheço  normalmente só aparecem na Primavera e Verão...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2018 às 20:40)

*ONU declara 20 de maio Dia Mundial das Abelhas*
*




*

Data foi proclamada pela Assembleia Geral das Nações Unidas para lembrar a importância da polinização para o desenvolvimento sustentável. Insetos podem visitar cerca de 7 mil flores por dia, atuando como agentes fundamentas ao equilíbrio dos ecossistemas. Animais também são fonte de mel e outros produtos que dão oportunidade de sustento para agricultores.

O próximo 20 de maio será observado pela ONU como o Dia Mundial das Abelhas. Data foi proclamada pela Assembleia Geral das Nações Unidas para lembrar a importância da polinização para o desenvolvimento sustentável. Insetos podem visitar cerca de 7 mil flores por dia, atuando como agentes fundamentas ao equilíbrio dos ecossistemas. Animais também são fonte de mel e outros produtos que dão oportunidade de sustento para agricultores.

As abelhas e outros polinizadores — como as mariposas, morcegos e pássaros — permitem a reprodução de diferentes espécies de plantas, incluindo de vegetais consumidos como alimento pelos seres humanos.

O 20 de maio foi escolhido para a data por ser o dia do nascimento de Anton Janša, esloveno nascido no século XVIII que foi pioneiro na criação e uso de técnicas modernas de apicultura.

Insetos invasores, pesticidas, mudanças no uso da terra e a prática da monocultura reduzem os nutrientes disponíveis na natureza e representam uma ameaça às colônias de abelhas.

https://nacoesunidas.org/onu-declara-20-de-maio-dia-mundial-das-abelhas/


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

*Mais de 20 aves deram à costa cobertas de petróleo no Norte do país*
Revista de Imprensa JE
10:05
*A Polícia Marítima está a investigar a causa da contaminação, mas a autarquia afasta razões para alarmismo.*


Nas últimas semanas, o Centro de Recuperação de Animais Marinhos (CRAM) recebeu 18 aves cobertas de crude, com vida, e outras três mortas, na costa norte do país, entre Viana do Castelo e a praia da Barra.

“A maior parte foi entregue pela Polícia Marítima. Ainda não tivemos conhecimento de mais casos”, explicou ao “Jornal de Notícias” a bióloga Marisa Ferreira.  Ao que o JN apurou, os pássaros encontrados com vida foram 13 airos, três tordas mergulheiras e dois gansos-patola.

A Polícia Marítima está a investigar a causa da contaminação, mas a autarquia afasta razões para alarmismo. A Câmara Municipal de Matosinhos afirmou ao mesmo jornal que não existe “qualquer razão para alarme”.

No início da semana, a revista PNAS _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_ divulgou um estudo onde mostra que o ruído das fábricas de petróleo e gás dificulta a reprodução de pássaros e pode até causar-lhes stress pós-traumático.

Os cientistas concluíram que pássaros expostos ao ruído ganhavam alterações nos níveis de cortisol que estarão também relacionadas com o aumento da ansiedade provocada pelo barulho das firmas.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-cobertas-de-petroleo-no-norte-do-pais-254234


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 11:35)




----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

Venho com este post apelar à disponibilização de alimentos para aves nos nossos quintais, em particular para os que residem nas zonas muito afetadas pelos incêndios de 2017. O fogo destruiu, como é sabido, imensos habitats, e as aves como tantos outros seres, estão a sofrer agora as consequências da falta de alimentos, e como se não bastasse estamos no inverno, o que piora a situação. Este ano dei-me até ao trabalho de comprar dióspiros e pendurá-los no meu diospireiro (já que a fome foi tanta que ficou tudo comido antes de Dezembro), as toutinegras parecem gostar da ideia, já as felosas preferem o dióspiro partido, para além disso fui recolhendo alguma fruta em 2017 que congelei, como amoras, figos, romãs, passas (os Piscos adoram passas) enfim as delicias de muitos. Por vezes em nossas casas, há sempre alguma fruta que se estraga, e até pão, no entanto há sempre quem os coma

Aumentei ainda a quantidade de sementes disponíveis, nomeadamente de girassol, milho e misturas de alpista, o girassol é o preferido, no entanto convém não abusar, porque muito girassol pode trazer problemas para a saúde das aves, pelo que tento também fazer alguma rotatividade das sementes, se bem que alguns não gostam lá muito da ideia, é sempre difícil fazer este controle, porque não podemos distinguir quem abusa e quem não abusa
*
Há uns tempos encontrei este artigo da WILDER, estão cá escritas muitas dicas* (http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/ajude-as-aves-dos-seus-jardins-a-passar-o-inverno/);)

Verdilhão (_Carduelis chloris_)









Toutinegra-de-cabeça-preta (_Sylvia melanocephala_)





Chamariz (_Serinus serinus_)





Chapim-azul (Cyanistes caeruleus)





Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (_Erithacus rubecula_)





Para quem quem quiser colocar "comedouros" deste tipo, tem que os manter asseados com alguma frequência, para não arranjarem muitos fungos. Nesta foto o comedouro estava já a precisar de limpeza, deixei-o à chuva alguns dias e foi o suficiente para ficar sujo e com o girassol "todo grelado". Não convém deixar à chuva estes comedouros, mas como os chapins andavam famintos e o tempo estava agreste acabei por deixar:

Chapim-real (_Parus major_)


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Venho com este post apelar à disponibilização de alimentos para aves nos nossos quintais, em particular para os que residem nas zonas muito afetadas pelos incêndios de 2017. O fogo destruiu, como é sabido, imensos habitats, e as aves como tantos outros seres, estão a sofrer agora as consequências da falta de alimentos, e como se não bastasse estamos no inverno, o que piora a situação. Este ano dei-me até ao trabalho de comprar dióspiros e pendurá-los no meu diospireiro (já que a fome foi tanta que ficou tudo comido antes de Dezembro), as toutinegras parecem gostar da ideia, já as felosas preferem o dióspiro partido, para além disso fui recolhendo alguma fruta em 2017, como amoras, figos, romãs, passas (os Piscos adoram passas) enfim as delicias de muitos. Por vezes em nossas casas, há sempre alguma fruta que se estraga, e até pão, no entanto há sempre quem os coma
> 
> Aumentei ainda a quantidade de sementes disponíveis, nomeadamente de girassol, milho e misturas de alpista, o girassol é o preferido, no entanto convém não abusar, porque muito girassol pode trazer problemas para a saúde das aves, pelo que tento também fazer alguma rotatividade das sementes, se bem que alguns não gostam lá muito da ideia, é sempre difícil fazer este controle, porque não podemos distinguir quem abusa e quem não abusa
> *
> ...



Excelente ideia, aliás são estas coisas, que para nós parecem até insignificantes, ou melhor para a maioria das pessoas, e que para as aves, são de extrema importancia, este alimentadores, bem como bebedouros.
Eu na minha horta tenho sempre os tanques, com água sempre de nível, ou seja até á extremidade da parede, e por dia são dezenas as aves, que lá param para descansar, e beber água, e algumas até aproveitam para tomarem banho.
Outra coisa imporante que também faço, é plantar árvores, que no auge da sua floração, servem de alimento ás abelhas, e depois formam pequenas bagas, que as aves adoram, e ainda me fazem propagação vegetativa, a custo zero, do que depois aproveito-as para plantar novamente.
E dentro de poucas semanas, fou fazer uma sebe, que quando ela estiver já adulta irá servir de refugio á biodiversidade.
Será cerca de 40 metros, onde vou plantar marmeleiros, medronheiros, loureiros, e depois árvores de maior porte como sobreiros, e faço assim uma vedação natural, entre o meu terreno, e o do vizinho.
Nos primeiros ano, tenho de lhe colocar rega, mas depois assim que árvores já estiverem estabelecidas, já não irão precisar mais de água.
E muitas plantas aromáticas e melíferas estão quase a serem semeadas nas bandejas, estou apenas a aguadar, que chegue a primavera.
Depois é só aguardar que as minhas "meninas" abelhas me presenteiem com um mel multifloral delicioso.


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2018 às 21:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Venho com este post apelar à disponibilização de alimentos para aves nos nossos quintais, em particular para os que residem nas zonas muito afetadas pelos incêndios de 2017. O fogo destruiu, como é sabido, imensos habitats, e as aves como tantos outros seres, estão a sofrer agora as consequências da falta de alimentos, e como se não bastasse estamos no inverno, o que piora a situação. Este ano dei-me até ao trabalho de comprar dióspiros e pendurá-los no meu diospireiro (já que a fome foi tanta que ficou tudo comido antes de Dezembro), as toutinegras parecem gostar da ideia, já as felosas preferem o dióspiro partido, para além disso fui recolhendo alguma fruta em 2017, como amoras, figos, romãs, passas (os Piscos adoram passas) enfim as delicias de muitos. Por vezes em nossas casas, há sempre alguma fruta que se estraga, e até pão, no entanto há sempre quem os coma
> 
> Aumentei ainda a quantidade de sementes disponíveis, nomeadamente de girassol, milho e misturas de alpista, o girassol é o preferido, no entanto convém não abusar, porque muito girassol pode trazer problemas para a saúde das aves, pelo que tento também fazer alguma rotatividade das sementes, se bem que alguns não gostam lá muito da ideia, é sempre difícil fazer este controle, porque não podemos distinguir quem abusa e quem não abusa
> *
> ...



Espetacular a diversidade de espécies e respetivas plumagens.

Grandes fotos!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2018 às 10:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Venho com este post apelar à disponibilização de alimentos para aves nos nossos quintais, em particular para os que residem nas zonas muito afetadas pelos incêndios de 2017. O fogo destruiu, como é sabido, imensos habitats, e as aves como tantos outros seres, estão a sofrer agora as consequências da falta de alimentos, e como se não bastasse estamos no inverno, o que piora a situação. Este ano dei-me até ao trabalho de comprar dióspiros e pendurá-los no meu diospireiro (já que a fome foi tanta que ficou tudo comido antes de Dezembro), as toutinegras parecem gostar da ideia, já as felosas preferem o dióspiro partido, para além disso fui recolhendo alguma fruta em 2017 que congelei, como amoras, figos, romãs, passas (os Piscos adoram passas) enfim as delicias de muitos. Por vezes em nossas casas, há sempre alguma fruta que se estraga, e até pão, no entanto há sempre quem os coma
> 
> Aumentei ainda a quantidade de sementes disponíveis, nomeadamente de girassol, milho e misturas de alpista, o girassol é o preferido, no entanto convém não abusar, porque muito girassol pode trazer problemas para a saúde das aves, pelo que tento também fazer alguma rotatividade das sementes, se bem que alguns não gostam lá muito da ideia, é sempre difícil fazer este controle, porque não podemos distinguir quem abusa e quem não abusa
> *
> ...



Excelente iniciativa, óptimas fotos! 

Que espécies tens tido? Conheço uma pessoa que vive em Castelo Rodrigo que até melro azul, pega azul e outras espécies mais raras já conseguiu atrair ao comedouro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

MSantos disse:


> Excelente iniciativa, óptimas fotos!
> 
> Que espécies tens tido? Conheço uma pessoa que vive em Castelo Rodrigo que até melro azul, pega azul e outras espécies mais raras já conseguiu atrair ao comedouro.


Aqui onde vivo também vejo muitos tipos diferentes de aves pequenas e grandes... até águias, bandos de perdizes e poupas. Uma espécie que se tem reproduzido muito e que foi introduzida pelo Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros (PNSAC) é o esquilo. Já se vêem muitos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Excelente ideia, aliás são estas coisas, que para nós parecem até insignificantes, ou melhor para a maioria das pessoas, e que para as aves, são de extrema importancia, este alimentadores, bem como bebedouros.
> Eu na minha horta tenho sempre os tanques, com água sempre de nível, ou seja até á extremidade da parede, e por dia são dezenas as aves, que lá param para descansar, e beber água, e algumas até aproveitam para tomarem banho.
> Outra coisa imporante que também faço, é plantar árvores, que no auge da sua floração, servem de alimento ás abelhas, e depois formam pequenas bagas, que as aves adoram, e ainda me fazem propagação vegetativa, a custo zero, do que depois aproveito-as para plantar novamente.
> E dentro de poucas semanas, fou fazer uma sebe, que quando ela estiver já adulta irá servir de refugio á biodiversidade.
> ...



A disponibilidade de água é também muito importante sim, aqui arranjei 4 pratos de vasos para servirem de bebedouros/piscinas, comprei-os com tamanhos todos diferentes, isto porque nem todos gostam de tomar banho nos mesmos pratos, os pássaros de maior porte (ex: Melros, Rolas etc)  tomam, como é evidente, no prato maior e os mais pequeninos, como as Felosas, tomam no prato mais pequeno. E sim tudo o que sejam soluções arbustivas ou arbóreas que produzam bagas, são o melhor que se pode arranjar para todas as (_Sylvias sp.)_ e não só, já ando a equacionar há algum tempo arranjar uma solução destas, ando pensar entre, mirtileiro, framboeseira, amoreira, pilriteiro, para ver se atraio para cá novas espécies.



belem disse:


> Espetacular a diversidade de espécies e respetivas plumagens.
> 
> Grandes fotos!



Muito obrigado, belem. A diversidade e quantidade até já foram mais, mas os malditos incêndios acho que delapidaram fortemente o nº. de indivíduos das populações



MSantos disse:


> Excelente iniciativa, óptimas fotos!
> 
> Que espécies tens tido? Conheço uma pessoa que vive em Castelo Rodrigo que até melro azul, pega azul e outras espécies mais raras já conseguiu atrair ao comedouro.



Obrigado, MSantos . Não tenho tido nenhumas raridades (e quando tenho nunca são assíduos), como visitantes assíduos tenho os Chapins azuis e reais, os Verdilhões, os Chamarizes, as Felosas-comuns, os Rabirruivos-pretos, as Toutinegras-de-barrete-preto, as Rolas-turcas, e claro, Pardais aos montes. Com menos assiduidade, Pisco-de-peito-ruivo, Toutinegra-de-cabeça-preta, Melro-preto, Carriça e Chapim-rabilongo.  Tenho feito esforços no sentido de atrair os Pintassilgos e os Tentilhões, mas infelizmente, só os vejo passar aqui nas redondezas e não vêm até aqui, no entanto na semana passada, surgiu um tentilhão fêmea no quintal, pode ser que venham para cá. Ainda assim conto com 32 espécies já avistadas aqui.

Quanto ao Melro-azul e à Pega-azul (conhecida também como Charneco), são espécies bastante localizadas, o que torna muito complicada a sua observação se não estivermos nos locais corretos. Essas espécies encontram-se bem distribuídas nas regiões mais interiores do país (e não só), mas abundam particularmente na Beira interior/Cova da Beira, onde está compreendida a Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, por isso não admira que essa pessoa tenha registos dessas aves. Algo fora do comum seria eu avistar aqui essas espécies.

Hoje fotografei a Felosinha (_Phylloscopus collybita_) a manjar o dióspiro -
Construí também uma casinha já há algum tempo para eles, mas não sei ainda se vão gostar de lá fazer nidificações:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

Esta noite na zona da Lagoa de Albufeira (Setúbal) avistei uma raposa, a única até agora que vi em Portugal. Estava a atravessar a estrada, felizmente não houve nenhum acidente.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 09:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta noite na zona da Lagoa de Albufeira (Setúbal) avistei uma raposa, a única até agora que vi em Portugal. Estava a atravessar a estrada, felizmente não houve nenhum acidente.



São muito comuns, até perto de zonas urbanas aparecem, normalmente são muito esquivas e difíceis de ver, mas elas andam aí!


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 19:13)

Até no grande pulmão verde da capital existem raposas, mas provavelmente são poucos os que já as viram por lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 19:36)

belem disse:


> Até no grande pulmão verde da capital existem raposas, mas provavelmente são poucos os que já as viram por lá.


Aqui na Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros também há muitas, mas têm muito que comer desde coelhos a perdizes... e as galinhas das redondezas!


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2018 às 19:38)

No passado dia 12, já depois de sair da A4, também pude observar uma raposa e por sinal bem robusta, na sua pelagem de inverno. É uma das espécies mais comuns de observar, mas nada que se compare com os corços, de longe o animal que mais vezes tenho encontrado por aqui. Para dar um exemplo, numa viagem que fiz na manhã do passado dia 26 de dezembro, de Bragança para o lago da Sanábria, em menos de uma hora, enquanto conduzia, avistei 5 corços em 3 locais distintos.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui na Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros também há muitas, mas têm muito que comer desde coelhos a perdizes... e as galinhas das redondezas!



Pois, na zona de Óbidos também abundam e uma bem grande tem o hábito de visitar o meu espaço (sinceramente, quando a vi, confesso que fiquei espantado, pois nunca pensei que uma raposa pudesse ficar tão grande).
Texugos, também abundam (já os outros mustelídeos, são bem mais raros de se ver (e mais fáceis de ouvir).
Gatos-bravos também só os ouvi (já vi foi uns gatos muito estranhos para gatos-domésticos (e ginetas não eram), mas foi de noite, desapareceram rapidamente (por isso não posso confirmar estes avistamentos) e não foi no mesmo sítio).
Em princípio devem ter melhores condições, nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2018 às 21:38)

O tal de André Nóbrega, continua a fazer vídeos nocturnos na serra de Sintra.
As sardinhas em lata, estão a deixar a bicharada da serra louca, um belo isco. 
Gineta junto à Peninha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> Pois, na zona de Óbidos também abundam e uma bem grande tem o hábito de visitar o meu espaço (sinceramente, quando a vi, confesso que fiquei espantado, pois nunca pensei que uma raposa pudesse ficar tão grande).
> Texugos, também abundam (já os outros mustelídeos, são bem mais raros de se ver (e mais fáceis de ouvir).
> Gatos-bravos também só os ouvi (já vi foi uns gatos muito estranhos para gatos-domésticos (e ginetas não eram), mas foi de noite, desapareceram rapidamente (por isso não posso confirmar estes avistamentos) e não foi no mesmo sítio).


Aqui também já vi um texugo e um bicho que penso ter sido uma gineta... mas abundantes são as raposas, esquilos, perdizes e coelhos/lebres.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> O tal de André Nóbrega, continua a fazer vídeos nocturnos na serra de Sintra.
> As sardinhas em lata, estão a deixar a bicharada da serra louca, um belo isco.
> Gineta junto à Peninha.



Bom achado!
Na Peninha já ouvi também foi raposas e texugos, mas o meu melhor achado aí, foi a águia de Bonelli (eventualmente o indivíduo encontrado deve fazer parte do único casal que se diz ainda residir na Serra)!


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui também já vi um texugo e um bicho que penso ter sido uma gineta... mas abundantes são as raposas, esquilos, perdizes e coelhos/lebres.



Na zona de Óbidos, não tenho encontrado esquilos, nem lebres... Não digo que não existam, mas nunca os vi... Mas também, a Serra de Aires e Candeeiros é um bocado diferente e oferece uma disponibilidade maior de habitats naturais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

belem disse:


> Na zona de Óbidos, não tenho encontrado esquilos, nem lebres... Não digo que não existam, mas nunca os vi... Mas também, a Serra de Aires e Candeeiros é um bocado diferente e oferece uma disponibilidade maior de habitats naturais.


Os esquilos não existiam cá, foram introduzidos pelo parque natural. Lebres e coelhos estamos sempre a vê-los. Quando são pequenos são lindos. Também há cá uma variedade de pássaros imensa, até pica paus existem.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Pica-paus também tenho visto em Óbidos (e ouvido, pois claro).

Já na Serra de Sintra, tenho encontrado uns belos exemplares de peto-verde!


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

tambem já vi a gineta por estas bandas infelizmente atropelada


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

Aqui está a solta de um bufo-real em Sintra:


Esta espécie tenho-a encontrado na Serra da Carregueira e também em Sintra (mas também em Óbidos, Coruche e  Ericeira). 
Também ouvi 1 junto ao Rio Gilão (Algarve) há quase 10 anos.

Outro bom achado (e recente) que obtive em Sintra (que em alguns sites dizem não saber se ainda existe nesta Serra ou não) foi o do sapo-parteiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 10:36)

*Manto de espuma "dantesco" cobre Tejo em Abrantes*
25 jan, 2018 - 08:33

Ambientalistas descrevem mais "um dia negro para a história da poluição no rio Tejo". Dirigente do proTEJO deixa apelo ao Presidente e fala em "novas acções de protesto".



Foto: Movimento proTEJO/ Facebook
Um manto de espuma branca com cerca de meio metro cobriu o rio Tejo na zona de Abrantes, junto à queda de água do açude insuflável, num cenário descrito como "dantesco" pelo proTEJO e como "assustador" pelo município.

"Ando nisto há mais de três anos e este é um cenário dantesco e nunca visto", disse à agência Lusa Arlindo Marques, dirigente do Movimento pelo Tejo - proTEJO, que neste período tem registado e denunciado episódios de poluição no rio, partilhando-os na internet.

O ambientalista sublinhou que a "água castanha" e o "manto de espuma da morte" que cobria na quarta-feira uma extensa parte das águas na zona de Abrantes (distrito de Santarém) constituíam "um dos piores cenários" jamais registados neste troço do maior rio ibérico.

"Parece o cenário de um filme, tanta espuma que mal deixa ver a água", sublinhou, lamentando a continuação de "gravíssimos problemas ambientais, sociais e económicos".

O ambientalista destacou "a indignação e o desespero dos pescadores" e de outros sectores de atividade, referindo que, com as águas nestas condições, os peixes não vão entrar no estuário e subir o Tejo.

"Não há peixe que sobreviva a isto e os pescadores, os restaurantes e outros setores do turismo acumulam prejuízos e antecipam mais um desastre para a época da desova que se avizinha", observou.

Poluição “assustadora”

Contactado pela agência Lusa, o vereador do Ambiente na Câmara de Abrantes, Manuel Valamatos, disse ter sido surpreendido por um "nível de poluição visual brutal", uma situação "assustadora" e "acima de todos os parâmetros" ali registados.

"Não temos informação da origem", observou, referindo que a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente "esteve no local a recolher amostras da água", aguardando a autarquia por mais informações das entidades competentes.

Também contactado pela Lusa, o Ministério do Ambiente disse que a tutela está consciente da situação e continua a acompanhar "de forma muito intensa tudo o que se passa no rio Tejo".

Arlindo Marques especificou, depois de percorrer outras zonas, que é da zona de Vila Velha de Ródão (distrito de Castelo Branco) para sul que se nota esta poluição: a montante dessa zona, referiu, as águas estão límpidas, mas "para baixo [a jusante] das fábricas lá instaladas, a água vem castanha e corre para Lisboa".

"Hoje é mais um dia negro para a história da poluição no rio Tejo", vincou o ambientalista.

O dirigente do proTEJO disse ainda que "novas acções de protesto e manifestações" poderão ocorrer, depois da reunião de trabalho que o movimento ambientalista tem agendada para o dia 24 de fevereiro.

"Alguém tem de pôr mão nisto, seja o Presidente da República, seja o Governo, porque, por este caminho, qualquer dia não há vida no rio", apelou.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Manto de espuma "dantesco" cobre Tejo em Abrantes*
> 25 jan, 2018 - 08:33
> 
> Ambientalistas descrevem mais "um dia negro para a história da poluição no rio Tejo". Dirigente do proTEJO deixa apelo ao Presidente e fala em "novas acções de protesto".
> ...



Situação terrível esta para nós todos, Ainda ontem por lá passei e ao passar até fiquei mal disposto com o cheiro horrível na zona.
Não pretendo por lá voltar a passar tão cedo .


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 13:15)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Situação terrível esta para nós todos, Ainda ontem por lá passei e ao passar até fiquei mal disposto com o cheiro horrível na zona.
> Não pretendo por lá voltar a passar tão cedo .


Vi agora no jornal da RTP1 que no lado de Espanha em Toledo está o mesmo tipo de poluição.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vi agora no jornal da RTP1 que no lado de Espanha em Toledo está o mesmo tipo de poluição.


É horrivel


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Manto de espuma "dantesco" cobre Tejo em Abrantes*
> 25 jan, 2018 - 08:33
> 
> Ambientalistas descrevem mais "um dia negro para a história da poluição no rio Tejo". Dirigente do proTEJO deixa apelo ao Presidente e fala em "novas acções de protesto".
> ...


Vergonhoso mesmo.
Ninguém mete mão nisto


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 13:53)

VimDePantufas disse:


> É horrivel


Pois mas em Espanha mexem-se, já existe um abaixo-assinado para Toledo perder o título de Património da Humanidade...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

*COMISSÃO EUROPEIA LEVA PORTUGAL A TRIBUNAL POR NÃO PROTEGER HABITATS NATURAIS*

 
25/01/2018

Portugal não está a fazer tudo o que está ao seu alcance para proteger adequadamente certos habitats naturais e algumas espécies. Quem o diz é a Comissão Europeia, que anunciou hoje que irá intentar uma acção contra Portugal junto do Tribunal de Justiça da União Europeia.


Em causa está a falha de Portugal ao não ter designado zonas especiais de conservação (ZEC) para protecção dos habitats naturais e das espécies incluídos na rede Natura 2000 e por não ter estabelecido as medidas de conservação necessárias para essas zonas. As autoridades portuguesas tinham de designar sete ZEC na região atlântica até 7 de Dezembro de 2010 e 54 Sítios de Importância Comunitária (SIC) na região mediterrânica até 19 de Julho de 2012, sendo que nenhuma das hipóteses se verificou.

“As actuais medidas adoptadas no âmbito do plano sectorial português para a rede Natura 2000 (PSRN2000) e de outros planos sectoriais e especiais (por exemplo, planos de desenvolvimento rural, como o PRODER, e planos municipais) não são suficientemente exaustivas nem concretas para permitirem um nível de protecção adequado e a designação de ZEC”, pode ler-se no comunicado enviado pela Comissão Europeia.

Segundo Bruxelas, novamente em 2015 e 2016 Portugal foi avisado repetidamente que estava em falta, devendo fazer tudo o que estivesse ao seu alcance para cumprir com as suas “obrigações”. Do processo que segue agora para tribunal fazem parte a carta de notificação formal enviada pela Comissão em Fevereiro de 2015 e um parecer fundamentado em Maio de 2016.

Duas directivas comunitárias estão ligadas a este processo. A directiva “Habitats” que diz respeito à conservação de todas as espécies de aves que vivem naturalmente no estado selvagem, e tem como objectivo a protecção, a gestão e o controlo dessas espécies e regula a sua exploração; e a directiva “Aves” em que principal objectivo contribuir para assegurar a conservação dos habitats naturais e de espécies da flora e da fauna selvagens.
https://greensavers.sapo.pt/comissa...-tribunal-por-nao-proteger-habitats-naturais/


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

Há coisa de 15 minutos este Açor pousou num pinheiro aqui em frente à minha janela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2018 às 21:37)

A "natureza" consegue-nos surpreender todos os dias, neste caso mostra a capacidade de adaptação de uma ave, para conseguir o seu alimento.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

ao que parece o sr que anda a chatear a celtejo por causa da poluição foi está a ser processado pela mesma, que polui há anos e anos e se safa sempre


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2018 às 12:27)

é engracado o ministro do ambiente culpar a pouca preciptação por isto. ora bem se um rio é um sistema dinamico porque que as descargas são geridas de modo estatico? Tenho reservas que a medida de retirada de sedimentos seja benefica, não sei se não será pior a emenda que o soneto, com a retirada destes sedimentos, provavelmente contaminados, poluentes lá acumulados serão resuspendidos na água


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

*REDE NATURA 2000 NÃO ESTÁ A CONSEGUIR PROTEGER O SISÃO*

Investigadores lançaram um alerta para a situação do sisão, ave emblemática das estepes cerealíferas do Alentejo, que perdeu quase metade da população portuguesa nos últimos 10 anos. O estatuto de conservação da espécie vai ser revisto.

As populações desta ave prioritária na União Europeia estão em declínio desde há mais de 20 anos, em Portugal. Todavia, as 13 zonas de protecção especial (ZPE) designadas entre 1994 e 2008 para a conservação de aves como o sisão, ligadas aos sistemas agrícolas, estão longe de ser eficazes.

Segundo um estudo publicado no final de Janeiro na revista científica PeerJ, coordenado por investigadores do CIBIO-InBIO, esta ave que faz lembrar uma pequena abetarda perdeu 49% da população portuguesa entre os censos realizados em 2003-2006 e em 2016.

“Os resultados mostram um declínio generalizado de sisões nidificantes em quase toda a área de distribuição. A população portuguesa estimada entre 2003 e 2006 era de 17.418 machos. Em 2016, estima-se que havia 8.900 machos, o que representa um declínio nacional de 48,9%”, informam os autores do estudo.





Macho de sisão. Foto: Pierre Dalous/Wiki Commons

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/rede-natura-2000-esta-proteger-sisao-portugal/


----------



## lreis (2 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *REDE NATURA 2000 NÃO ESTÁ A CONSEGUIR PROTEGER O SISÃO*
> 
> Investigadores lançaram um alerta para a situação do sisão, ave emblemática das estepes cerealíferas do Alentejo, que perdeu quase metade da população portuguesa nos últimos 10 anos. O estatuto de conservação da espécie vai ser revisto.



Fico  surpreendido. Supostamente as mesmas ZPE criadas foram muito positivas para a Abetarda mas negativas para o Sisão. Existe alguma explicação para isto?. Dos relatórios que tenho lido, por exemplo, na zona de Castro Verde, todas as espécies recuperaram, aparentemente esta é a única em recessão. É verdade? têm alguma ideia do que possa estar a acontecer?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2018 às 13:29)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...aparecem-envenenados-no-algarve?ref=HP_Grupo1

Porquê que não tomam eles o veneno e deixam os animais em paz.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2018 às 03:08)

Estive no Algarve este fim-de-semana e constatei que a panca das podas *agravou-se*. Não há árvore que resista, e vários choupos perto da EN 125, que fazem parte da urbanizacao a norte da estada, depois do Minipreco, em Tavira, estao a ser abatidos. Sao arvores ja adultas, que nao prejudicavam ninguem... ja na minha freguesia foi arrendado um terreno com figueiras adultas, que ficaram com as copas destruidas com podas absurdas, o arrendatario tem negocio de *lenha*. Perguntei a um jardineiro mais velho, um senhor com perto de 80 anos, que foi funcionario de uma autarquia toda a vida. Disse o que eu pensava, aquilo nao tem pes nem cabeca. Nao se tiram as copas de figueiras, oliveiras ja velhas ou alfarrobeiras. Nem se podam. Isto ja chegou ao ponto de cortarem metade do tronco de *casaurinas ou araucacias!* Em 30 anos de vida nunca vi podarem araucacias ou casaurinas, e de loucos!

Na casa dos meus pais tentei fazer um pequeno jardim. Tive de desistir. O choupo incomodava "pois tapava a frente da casa". Tiraram-no ha semanas, com tres anos, vamos ver se sobrevive a mudanca. A palmeira morreu (mataram-na...) pois serve para os pardais fazerem ninho, e depois incomodam. Uma planta nativa rara foi morta pois estava a trepar na rede, e podia estragar... a camelia foi a serra e levou umas podas, vamos ver se nao morre. A melia tambem ficou sem copa com as podas. Nem falo do que secou no Verao pois nao estava la para regar. A relva foi tirada e levou com cimento. Enfim conclui que para fazer um jardim botanico terei de um dia comprar um terreno longe de uma povoacao, e terei de fazer tudo sozinho. Tenho uma vizinha no Algarve que tinha uns belos pinheiros de Alepo adultos, enormes. Os vizinhos conseguiram que a senhora fosse obrigada a corta-los. Estavam dentro de propriedade privada, diga-se. A caruma incomodava porque sujava o passeio, e entupia as valetas... quando fazia vento as arvores abanavam e umas velhinhas ficavam com medo, e havia o bicho de pinheiro, que horror! A camara obrigou a senhora a cortar as arvores. O desgosto foi tanto que saiu dali e foi viver para outro sitio.

Conheco um bosquete adulto de lodao-bastardo, o unico do do litoral algarvio. Esta a segurar as margens de uma ribeira, mas a Junta so reclama porque nao pode cortar as arvores! Na mente desta gente as margens nao devem ter nenhuma vegetacao, devem estar totalmente despidas!

PS

O costume de envenenar animais continha entranhado na populacao... isso e as armadilhas a animais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

frederico disse:


> Estive no Algarve este fim-de-semana e constatei que a panca das podas *agravou-se*. Não há árvore que resista, e vários choupos perto da EN 125, que fazem parte da urbanizacao a norte da estada, depois do Minipreco, em Tavira, estao a ser abatidos. Sao arvores ja adultas, que nao prejudicavam ninguem... ja na minha freguesia foi arrendado um terreno com figueiras adultas, que ficaram com as copas destruidas com podas absurdas, o arrendatario tem negocio de *lenha*. Perguntei a um jardineiro mais velho, um senhor com perto de 80 anos, que foi funcionario de uma autarquia toda a vida. Disse o que eu pensava, aquilo nao tem pes nem cabeca. Nao se tiram as copas de figueiras, oliveiras ja velhas ou alfarrobeiras. Nem se podam. Isto ja chegou ao ponto de cortarem metade do tronco de *casaurinas ou araucacias!* Em 30 anos de vida nunca vi podarem araucacias ou casaurinas, e de loucos!
> 
> Na casa dos meus pais tentei fazer um pequeno jardim. Tive de desistir. O choupo incomodava "pois tapava a frente da casa". Tiraram-no ha semanas, com tres anos, vamos ver se sobrevive a mudanca. A palmeira morreu (mataram-na...) pois serve para os pardais fazerem ninho, e depois incomodam. Uma planta nativa rara foi morta pois estava a trepar na rede, e podia estragar... a camelia foi a serra e levou umas podas, vamos ver se nao morre. A melia tambem ficou sem copa com as podas. Nem falo do que secou no Verao pois nao estava la para regar. A relva foi tirada e levou com cimento. Enfim conclui que para fazer um jardim botanico terei de um dia comprar um terreno longe de uma povoacao, e terei de fazer tudo sozinho. Tenho uma vizinha no Algarve que tinha uns belos pinheiros de Alepo adultos, enormes. Os vizinhos conseguiram que a senhora fosse obrigada a corta-los. Estavam dentro de propriedade privada, diga-se. A caruma incomodava porque sujava o passeio, e entupia as valetas... quando fazia vento as arvores abanavam e umas velhinhas ficavam com medo, e havia o bicho de pinheiro, que horror! A camara obrigou a senhora a cortar as arvores. O desgosto foi tanto que saiu dali e foi viver para outro sitio.
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, tudo o que dizes, eu tenho visto fotos, que as pessoas vão publicando, as podas assassinas, na nossa capital, em Lisboa, ás vezes até tenho de esfregar os olhos para ver se estou mesmo a ver bem, tal não é a barbaridade, mas o mal é um pouco por todo o país.
Asério que um dia, gostava mesmo de saber qual é finalidade deste tipo de podas, eu falo por mim, que tenho plantado árvores de fruto, e em que tenho feito as suas podas de formação, no 1º e 2º ano, e depois já não é preciso, muito mais podas, enquanto elas estiverem no seu auge, e depois mesmo com as mais antigas, apenas lhes tiro alguns pequenos galhos, no interior da copa, que por vezes são ramos secos, ou que se cruzam.
Estas podas apenas servem para encher os bolsos, a algumas pessoas, nada mais do que isso.
Também tenho seguido através da comunicação social, os casos de envenenamentos, e isso é mesmo um ciclo problemático, porque quando pensam que estão apenas e envenenar, um animal, enganam-se, pois estão a matar toda a cadeia animal, aí está um bom exemplo, da falta que faz uma fiscalização forte, e que não existe simplesmente.

Seguem alguns exemplos de "atentados."
As 2 primeiras fotos são em Avis.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Infelizmente a prática de autenticas "phodas" às árvores que povoam os nossos jardins (e não só) é um epidemia nacional, desde pequenas aldeias até à capital... Não temos emenda.

Em Santo Estêvão (Benavente) no ano passado conseguiram transformar um belo conjunto de medronheiros que existem num jardim a apenas um tronco com duas ou três ramificações. Este ano os medronheiros conseguiram recuperar parte da copa... Veremos agora que sorte lhes destina a junta/câmara nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

"Assim decorrem as intervenções na estrada municipal 535 que faz a ligação entre Santiago do Escoural e a estrada nacional 253. Estão a ser implementadas diversas medidas de mitigação para reduzir a mortalidade de anfíbios e micromamíferos, assim como a recuperação do pavimento. Desta forma espera-se tornar a estrada mais permeável a estas espécies permitindo que estas realizem as suas migrações/deslocações sem o risco de atropelamento. Aguardamos ansiosamente o regresso das chuvas para comprovarmos a sua eficácia"




Esperemos que a ideia seja aprovada pela "bicharada", no geral, pois assim, se evitam os atropelamentos, tão prejudiciais para numerosas espécies de animais.


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Adivinhem quem se come o sal das máquinas limpa-neve


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 17:05)

Espetacular, animais selvagens sem qualquer receio.


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 18:09)

Efeitos da tempestade de neve na fauna. Camurças (_Rupicapra pyrenaica_) perto de La Molina (província de Gerona, Pirinéus Catalães):


Outro da mesma localidade:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

frederico disse:


> PS
> 
> O costume de envenenar animais continha entranhado na populacao... isso e as armadilhas a animais.



"O envenenamento é atualmente uma das maiores ameaças às espécies que se alimentam de cadáveres (espécies necrófagas) mesmo que apenas o façam ocasionalmente, como é o caso da águia-imperial-ibérica. Esta prática ilegal afeta também animais domésticos, podendo mesmo afetar seres humanos, e constitui um problema de saúde pública. O uso de venenos está muitas vezes associado às atividades cinegéticas e agropecuárias, decorrente do controlo ilegal de predadores silvestres ou de cães assilvestrados, e a conflitos entre pessoas."

http://www.lifeimperial.lpn.pt/pt/envenenamento-devido-a-uso-ilegal-de-venenos


----------



## lreis (9 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "O envenenamento é atualmente uma das maiores ameaças às espécies que se alimentam de cadáveres (espécies necrófagas) mesmo que apenas o façam ocasionalmente, como é o caso da águia-imperial-ibérica. Esta prática ilegal afeta também animais domésticos, podendo mesmo afetar seres humanos, e constitui um problema de saúde pública. O uso de venenos está muitas vezes associado às atividades cinegéticas e agropecuárias, decorrente do controlo ilegal de predadores silvestres ou de cães assilvestrados, e a conflitos entre pessoas."
> 
> http://www.lifeimperial.lpn.pt/pt/envenenamento-devido-a-uso-ilegal-de-venenos



Dos 3 distritos do pais com mais casos de envenenamento detectados, fico muito surpreendido com Viana do Castelo e com a ausência de Évora e Beja, no top 3. Castelo Branco já suspeitava que seria um caso dificil. Sinceramente não percebo qual a actividade suprema que possa levar ao grande nº de casos em Viana dos Castelo. A caça ali é essencialmente menor, fazem-se batidas a javali e alguma coisa a corço, eventualmente.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2018 às 15:02)

lreis disse:


> Dos 3 distritos do pais com mais casos de envenenamento detectados, fico muito surpreendido com Viana do Castelo e com a ausência de Évora e Beja, no top 3. Castelo Branco já suspeitava que seria um caso dificil. Sinceramente não percebo qual a actividade suprema que possa levar ao grande nº de casos em Viana dos Castelo. A caça ali é essencialmente menor, fazem-se batidas a javali e alguma coisa a corço, eventualmente.



Na zona de Viana do Castelo acredito que possa estar ligado a envenenamento de lobos em zonas próximas do Parque Nacional Peneda-Geres.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2018 às 14:42)

Perdiz -  Cabo Raso, Cascais.
Vou vendo com alguma frequência no PNSC. 
Ha uns 2 anos atrás vi uma ave de rapina a perseguir uma perdiz, foi espectacular.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Perdiz -  Cabo Raso, Cascais.
> Vou vendo com alguma frequência no PNSC.
> Ha uns 2 anos atrás vi uma ave de rapina a perseguir uma perdiz, foi espectacular.



As perdizes também as avisto por aqui com alguma regularidade, mas ontem durante um caminhada, avistei um casal de faizões, esses já são um pouco mais raros de avistar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

Excelente exemplar de aroeira_(Pistacia lentiscus L.), _de porte já considerável, fica no terreno do meu vizinho, e que serve de "casa" a dezenas de aves, e que bastante me auxiliam, na minha quinta de agricultura biológica.
Aqui na zona, não conheço mais nenhuma aroeira deste porte, desde a seus primeiros ramos até ao final da copa, deve medir mais de 5 metros, isto já para não falar do diametro.
O meu vizinho quando era vivo, ainda a tentou matar, com recurso a herbicida, mas felizmente ela resistiu, e está de boa saúde.
Os melros são logo os primeiros a visitar as minhas pilhas de composto, á procura de minhocas.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Venho com este post apelar à disponibilização de alimentos para aves nos nossos quintais, em particular para os que residem nas zonas muito afetadas pelos incêndios de 2017. O fogo destruiu, como é sabido, imensos habitats, e as aves como tantos outros seres, estão a sofrer agora as consequências da falta de alimentos, e como se não bastasse estamos no inverno, o que piora a situação. Este ano dei-me até ao trabalho de comprar dióspiros e pendurá-los no meu diospireiro (já que a fome foi tanta que ficou tudo comido antes de Dezembro), as toutinegras parecem gostar da ideia, já as felosas preferem o dióspiro partido, para além disso fui recolhendo alguma fruta em 2017 que congelei, como amoras, figos, romãs, passas (os Piscos adoram passas) enfim as delicias de muitos. Por vezes em nossas casas, há sempre alguma fruta que se estraga, e até pão, no entanto há sempre quem os coma
> 
> Aumentei ainda a quantidade de sementes disponíveis, nomeadamente de girassol, milho e misturas de alpista, o girassol é o preferido, no entanto convém não abusar, porque muito girassol pode trazer problemas para a saúde das aves, pelo que tento também fazer alguma rotatividade das sementes, se bem que alguns não gostam lá muito da ideia, é sempre difícil fazer este controle, porque não podemos distinguir quem abusa e quem não abusa


Comprei um comedor destes, mas os passarinhos não gostam dele para meu desespero.
O que devo fazer para os atrair?


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comprei um comedor destes, mas os passarinhos não gostam dele para meu desespero.
> O que devo fazer para os atrair?



Eu tenho visto pessoas que constroem os seus próprios alimentadores, com recurso a sobras de madeiras, e pelo que sei tem tido bons resultados, em termos de aves.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comprei um comedor destes, mas os passarinhos não gostam dele para meu desespero.
> O que devo fazer para os atrair?



Olá ct1gnd, ótima iniciativa. Por curiosidade, que sementes lá colocou?

Eu devo dizer-lhe que de início também não foi muito fácil atrair para aqui os bichinhos. Mas já lá vão mais de 2 anos que passei essa etapa. Não sei em que contexto reside, e digo isto porque na altura para mim foi mais fácil porque também tenho aqui alguns campos perto, mas tenho pessoas conhecidas e colegas que vivem no meio de ambientes mais urbanos e nem por isso deixam de ter as visitas assíduas de determinadas espécies.

Inicialmente comprei uma mistura de alpista, nabo, linhaça, milho-alvo (etc) e coloquei sobre uma mesa de jardim já danificada e também sobre um poço, os primeiros a detetarem as sementes como não podia deixar de ser foram os pardais, mais tarde vieram os chamarizes, os verdilhões, os chapins, os piscos, enfim vários... Só mais tarde e no fim de eu perceber que eles já conheciam os cantos à casa é que coloquei alguns comedouros. De início fiz 2 muito simples, comprei 2 colheres de pau 2 garrafas plásticas de sumo e foi só furar e colocar lá as colheres, a adesão foi muito boa. Agora comprei 2 suportes para pendurar vasos e coloquei lá girassol com outras sementes misturadas, aparentemente não querem outra coisa, porque os suportes são largos e vão lá aos 2 e 3 ao mesmo tempo, mas confesso que não são soluções muito práticas para o tempo de chuva.

Aquilo que acho que é importante reter, é que de início convém mesmo colocar as sementes bem à mostra e sem grandes complicações, e então depois avançar com os comedouros, no entanto pode manter as duas situações em simultâneo, ou seja colocar as sementes bem à mostra mas também dentro do comedouro

Cada espécie tem uma preferência alimentar, umas mais distintas que outras, quanto mais variedade for colocando à disposição, à partida mais aves atrai, uns gostam de girassol, outros de girassol descascado, uns de milho inteiro, outros de milho partido, outros de fruta, alguns de amendoins, toda uma panóplia de alimentos. O mais complicado é arranjar insetos para as espécies insectívoras.

Uma coisa que é importante também, é junto do alimento disponibilizar água! Tive algumas aves que vinham ao meu quintal mais para beber e tomar banho do que propriamente para comer 

Fico à espera dos registos das suas primeiras espécies atraídas!

Deixo aqui alguns vídeos interessantes do tema :


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá ct1gnd, ótima iniciativa. Por curiosidade, que sementes lá colocou?
> 
> Eu devo dizer-lhe que de início também não foi muito fácil atrair para aqui os bichinhos. Mas já lá vão mais de 2 anos que passei essa etapa. Não sei em que contexto reside, e digo isto porque na altura para mim foi mais fácil porque também tenho aqui alguns campos perto, mas tenho pessoas conhecidas e colegas que vivem no meio de ambientes mais urbanos e nem por isso deixam de ter as visitas assíduas de determinadas espécies.
> 
> ...


Obrigado @Mr. Neves pelos videos e também pelas sugestões.
Eu vivo num meio rural, uma pequena aldeia na Serra da Estrela. Talvez por terem muita escolha de comida aqui pelos campos, não os consigo atrair.
Coloquei aquelas misturas para pássaros de gaiola, mais concretamente mistura de canários. Foi aquilo que eu pensava ser um manjar para eles, mas que não passa de uma desilusão.
Hoje coloquei uma tabua muito fina por baixo do comedouro, pois da-me a sensação que não tenham muito espaço para se pendurarem.
Coloquei várias semente também na tábua, na esperança de avistarem mais rapidamente a comida. 
Quero desde já agradecer os videos que colocou, passei uma horita boa a vê-los. Tem também boas sugestões para quem gostar de bricolage.
Quanto á água, tenho 2 lagos e vejo no verão eles irem lá beber.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado @Mr. Neves pelos videos e também pelas sugestões.
> Eu vivo num meio rural, uma pequena aldeia na Serra da Estrela. Talvez por terem muita escolha de comida aqui pelos campos, não os consigo atrair.
> Coloquei aquelas misturas para pássaros de gaiola, mais concretamente mistura de canários. Foi aquilo que eu pensava ser um manjar para eles, mas que não passa de uma desilusão.
> Hoje coloquei uma tabua muito fina por baixo do comedouro, pois da-me a sensação que não tenham muito espaço para se pendurarem.
> ...


Cada vez mais acho que é uma questão geográfica. Em S Pedro de Moel há um alojamento local onde o proprietário colocou apenas uns comedouros simples que ia enchendo de sementes. Vi tanta ave em tão poucos minutos, quase indiferentes à minha presença, que fiquei maravilhado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

vitamos disse:


> Cada vez mais acho que é uma questão geográfica. Em S Pedro de Moel há um alojamento local onde o proprietário colocou apenas uns comedouros simples que ia enchendo de sementes. Vi tanta ave em tão poucos minutos, quase indiferentes à minha presença, que fiquei maravilhado.



Pois por vezes pensamos que em zonas rurais conseguimos observar muitas espécies de aves, em principio sim, mas é nos jardins das cidades, principalmente junto de rios, que se observam inúmeras espécies de aves, porque elas se concentram mais num só local, que lhes serve alimentação e água em abundância, enquanto que nas zonas rurais elas se disperçam por várias zonas. 
Ainda esta tarde observei aqui um casal de pintassilgos, que resolveram descansar um pouco no arame de estende a roupa.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Fev 2018 às 21:34)

eu acho que os animais como os pássaros evitam elementos novos mesmo que tenham comida e se forem coloridos ainda pior, em minha casa tenho um medronheiro um diospireiro e uma azevinho que são do deleite da passarada, já vi um pisco a roubar comida de gato que tenho para uns vadios


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois por vezes pensamos que em zonas rurais conseguimos observar muitas espécies de aves, em principio sim, mas é nos jardins das cidades, principalmente junto de rios, que se observam inúmeras espécies de aves, porque elas se concentram mais num só local, que lhes serve alimentação e água em abundância, enquanto que nas zonas rurais elas se disperçam por várias zonas.
> Ainda esta tarde observei aqui um casal de pintassilgos, que resolveram descansar um pouco no arame de estende a roupa.


Pois, também acho que é assim. Aqui tem muito local para procurarem comida.
Porem na primavera, cada arvore aqui do jardim, tem um ninho.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que os animais como os pássaros evitam elementos novos mesmo que tenham comida e se forem coloridos ainda pior, em minha casa tenho um medronheiro um diospireiro e uma azevinho que são do deleite da passarada, já vi um pisco a roubar comida de gato que tenho para uns vadios


Eu escolhi este modelo por ser verde e se adaptar bem ao jardim.
Também  tenho um diospireiro que assim que ficam maduros eles deliciam-se.
Medronheiro já andei a ver se conseguia arranjar algum, mas não consigo por estes lados.
Por acaso alguém tem que possa dispensar?


----------



## camrov8 (11 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

não infelizmente, o que tenho foi adquirido numa das poucas boas acções do município que andou a distribuir a borla, já lá vão muitos anos, actualmente esta bem estabelecido e não sou ganancioso da medronho para mim e para a passarada e mais alguma coisa dos que caem ao chão


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2018 às 03:33)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado @Mr. Neves pelos videos e também pelas sugestões.
> Eu vivo num meio rural, uma pequena aldeia na Serra da Estrela. Talvez por terem muita escolha de comida aqui pelos campos, não os consigo atrair.
> Coloquei aquelas misturas para pássaros de gaiola, mais concretamente mistura de canários. Foi aquilo que eu pensava ser um manjar para eles, mas que não passa de uma desilusão.
> Hoje coloquei uma tabua muito fina por baixo do comedouro, pois da-me a sensação que não tenham muito espaço para se pendurarem.
> ...



Essa mistura para canários é a preferida dos pardais, dos chamarizes (primos afastados dos canários), de alguns piscos, dos verdilhões (estes perferem claramente o girassol e niger - que ainda não consegui encontrar). Há outras espécies que comem por vezes a alpista dessa mistura, é o caso das rolas, dos chapins, de algumas toutinegras-de-barrete-preto no inverno, e quem sabe outras espécies, mas aqui e depois dos incêndios parece que tive uma redução da diversidade de aves.

Dê algum tempo, e coloque essa mistura bem à mostra, eles hão de passar e descobrir, entretanto não sei se os lagos são muito profundos, no caso de serem não vão conseguir lá tomar banho. Se puder arranje um pouco de girassol e fruta, certamente atrairá mais espécies. Tanto quanto sei essa zona de Gouveia e da Serra da Estrela em geral tem uma grande biodiversidade em termos de aves, por isso certamente hão de chegar até ao seu quintal, até já vi registos aí por Gouveia dos famosos abelharucos (uma ave migratória). Por vezes é um processo moroso, mas eles acabam por vi.

Há aves que não são muito recetivas aos comedouros, talvez até associem a algo perigoso, tenho um exemplo muito concreto, no qual deixei suspenso no meu diospireiro vários dias, um dióspiro com outras variedades de fruta num suporte de vaso e eles recusaram-se a ir lá. Preferem que eu os pendure, como se a árvore continuasse a dar fruta. Enfim alimentar os pássaros é um processo que requer paciência e várias tentativas. Relativamente às cores que o @camrov8 falou não conheço nenhuma teoria que o confirme, no entanto acredito piamente que eles prefiram comedouros de cores mais mortas e da cor da vegetação do que de cores aberrantes que os denunciem logo ao seu pouso, até porque as aves têm um poder visual muito superior a nós, o mundo deles é muito mais colorido!

Medronheiro também não tenho, e por acaso também já não vejo à venda há muito tempo, talvez haja alguém a vender aí pela net. No meu quintal coloquei já alguns mirtileiros há umas semanas, espero poder atrair para lá as toutinegras.

Relativamente à distribuição das aves, bom, de facto, parece-me que em meio rural como era de esperar elas se dispersam mais, os terrenos de cultivo atraem muitas espécies, no entanto por vezes é um erro pensar que elas gostam dessas zonas cultivadas, ou melhor, há agricultores indecentes e que por vezes revelam o cúmulo da estupidez humana de criar formas de espantar/impedir/matar as aves, tenho aqui um senhor bem perto que detesta que eu atraia as aves para o meu quintal ( e eu ralado com isso), reparem bem que o senhor decidiu até colocar umas redes em torno do cebolo, porque diz que a passarada lho come, bem eu não sabia que havia aves ruminantes, mas há doidos para tudo...

Mas concordo com o @Pedro1993, quando diz que nos jardins das cidades e rios as aves se concentram mais, isso é pura verdade, a pressão ambiental das infraestruturas das cidades assim os obriga, os estuários são exemplo disso, ou eram, o do Tejo está cada vez mais ameaçado.

Vá dando notícias


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 09:38)




----------



## ct1gnd (12 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa mistura para canários é a preferida dos pardais, dos chamarizes (primos afastados dos canários), de alguns piscos, dos verdilhões (estes perferem claramente o girassol e niger - que ainda não consegui encontrar). Há outras espécies que comem por vezes a alpista dessa mistura, é o caso das rolas, dos chapins, de algumas toutinegras-de-barrete-preto no inverno, e quem sabe outras espécies, mas aqui e depois dos incêndios parece que tive uma redução da diversidade de aves.
> 
> Dê algum tempo, e coloque essa mistura bem à mostra, eles hão de passar e descobrir, entretanto não sei se os lagos são muito profundos, no caso de serem não vão conseguir lá tomar banho. Se puder arranje um pouco de girassol e fruta, certamente atrairá mais espécies. Tanto quanto sei essa zona de Gouveia e da Serra da Estrela em geral tem uma grande biodiversidade em termos de aves, por isso certamente hão de chegar até ao seu quintal, até já vi registos aí por Gouveia dos famosos abelharucos (uma ave migratória). Por vezes é um processo moroso, mas eles acabam por vi.
> 
> ...


Obrigado por toda a informação prestada.
Vou tentar arranjar girassol e niger. Nunca tinha ouvido falar deste ultimo.
Tambem tenho um vizinho que na altura das cerejas, cobre a cerejeira com uma rede fina para os passarinhos não lhe comerem uma cereja. E posso dizer que a arvore é bem grande. Enfim são mentalidades. 
Vamos aguardar a ver se eles se habituam.
E se por acaso alguem que tenha um medronheiro, o poder dispensar, agradeço, pois por aqui é dificil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado por toda a informação prestada.
> Vou tentar arranjar girassol e niger. Nunca tinha ouvido falar deste ultimo.
> Tambem tenho um vizinho que na altura das cerejas, cobre a cerejeira com uma rede fina para os passarinhos não lhe comerem uma cereja. E posso dizer que a arvore é bem grande. Enfim são mentalidades.
> Vamos aguardar a ver se eles se habituam.
> E se por acaso alguem que tenha um medronheiro, o poder dispensar, agradeço, pois por aqui é dificil.



Os medroneheiros vende-se em alguns viveiros, aliás alguns até os vendem em tabuleiros com cerca de 25 cm, é claro que demoram algum tempo para entrar em produção, o que é o chamativo para as aves, mas é melhor porque se adaptam logo ao terreno, eu o ano passado plantei alguns com mais de 50 cm e secaram, mas agora estão a rebentar novamente por baixo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 18:31)

O destaque não é só para esta bela garça-real, mas sim, para as aplicações de glifostato, que "varrem" o nosso país de norte a sul, aqui em Torres Novas, até já vi aplicarem em passeios calectados, junto ao rio, com os patos, logo ali encostados, na bordas do rio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2018 às 21:08)

Hoje depois de mais uma caminhada, vi de perto, dezenas de hectares totalmente desmatados, com recurso a grades de dscos, tendo em conta que os terrenos são de encosta, assim que chover com alguma intensidade, criando assim muita erosão de solos, isto acontece numa quinta totalmente vedada, talvez umas boas cabras e ovelhas bastavam para controlar o crescimento vegetativo, e tendo em conta que já fazem criação de vacas, porque não aproveitar para fazer de outros animais.
Lá se foram os romaninhos, tojos, queiró, e muitos outros arbustos típicos da nossa flora.


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2018 às 00:39)

Estive recentemente em Portugal, dei umas voltas pelos arredores do Porto e infelizmente ja se notam os efeitos das "limpezas", varios terrenos foram limpos e os carvalhos foram a vida, alguns carvalhos tinham dimensoes notaveis. Curiosamente os sobreiros ficam todos, portanto estamos perante uma *seleccao positiva* brutal que num passado recente extinguiu o carvalho a nivel local e varias partes do pais. Alem disso a saga das podas continua sem emenda, durante anos ninguem tocou nas arvores do IPO do Porto, agora ja andam a dar cabo dos metrosideros e das outras arvores, que tinham copas tao boas. Porque?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2018 às 01:04)

frederico disse:


> Estive recentemente em Portugal, dei umas voltas pelos arredores do Porto e infelizmente ja se notam os efeitos das "limpezas", varios terrenos foram limpos e os carvalhos foram a vida, alguns carvalhos tinham dimensoes notaveis. Curiosamente os sobreiros ficam todos, portanto estamos perante uma *seleccao positiva* brutal que num passado recente extinguiu o carvalho a nivel local e varias partes do pais. Alem disso a saga das podas continua sem emenda, durante anos ninguem tocou nas arvores do IPO do Porto, agora ja andam a dar cabo dos metrosideros e das outras arvores, que tinham copas tao boas. Porque?



Porque não existe instrução sufciente sobre o que é verdadeiramente limpar uma mata, muito menos de organização e planeamento florestal. Na cabeça de muitos limpar significa total exterminação, e alguns provavelmente até vão usar herbicidas para não terem o mesmo trabalho durante bastante tempo, enfim, são as tais decisões sustentáveis Para além disso também não há um papel ativo do governo a este nível, a lei diz que é para limpar é para limpar, não foram feitas ações de sensibilização sobre o que limpar ou como limpar...


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2018 às 02:30)

Nem falo das limpezas dos "privados". Estamos num momento terrivel em que ja se perdeu a "sabedoria" dos antigos" mas a populacao por outro lado nao tem instruccao ambiental... pior ainda sao os cortes e podas nos *espacos publicos*, que nao havia no passado e pioraram nos ultimos anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2018 às 10:15)

frederico disse:


> Nem falo das limpezas dos "privados". Estamos num momento terrivel em que ja se perdeu a "sabedoria" dos antigos" mas a populacao por outro lado nao tem instruccao ambiental... pior ainda sao os cortes e podas nos *espacos publicos*, que nao havia no passado e pioraram nos ultimos anos.



Eu posso falar nas limpezas que vi, feitas por privados, em que só restaram os sobreiros e eucaliptos adultos, tudo o resto como, sobreiros e pinheiros jovens foi tudo dizimado, em certos locais até as estradas estão intransitáveis devido ás grades de discos.


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-02-14-Andam-javalis-a-solta-na-cidade-de-Viseu

*Em Viseu, nas últimas semanas, vários javalis têm sido vistos dentro da zona urbana. Depois dos incêndios do ano passado, estes animais têm começado a explorar novos locais dentro da cidade à procura de alimento.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 21:57)

Nickname disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-02-14-Andam-javalis-a-solta-na-cidade-de-Viseu
> 
> *Em Viseu, nas últimas semanas, vários javalis têm sido vistos dentro da zona urbana. Depois dos incêndios do ano passado, estes animais têm começado a explorar novos locais dentro da cidade à procura de alimento.*


*Javalis invadem cidade de Viseu e causam "prejuízo enorme"*

*Uma 'praga' de javalis tem invadido todas as noites a cidade de Viseu . A solução poderá passar por "afugentar os animais ou eventualmente abatê-los”, revelou ao Notícias ao Minuto, Diamantino Santos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Viseu.*

Todas as noites grupos de javalis têm ‘invadido’ a cidade de Viseu para grande transtorno da população, uma vez que os javalis podem ser animais agressivos. Mas não só por isso.


O Notícias ao Minuto foi tentar perceber o porquê desta ‘praga’ de javalis e que medidas estão a ser tomadas para resolver o problema. Para tal, falamos com Diamantino Santos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Viseu, que nos explicou que esta situação é “insólita” e “preocupante” uma vez que tem tido lugar junto de “uma zona maioritariamente residencial”.

O autarca explicou também que o problema é uma “consequência dos incêndios” porque “os animais perderam os alimentos no seu habitat natural e por isso vão à procura de alimento”, disse, garantindo que “está a ser articulado um esforço juntamente com o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas para pôr termo a um problema que preocupa os moradores”.

Segundo indicou Diamantino Santos, a solução passará “por afugentar os animais ou eventualmente abatê-los” dado o risco que representam para a população.

Ainda de acordo com o responsável, o (ICNF) “irá provavelmente entrar em contacto com a Associação de caçadores que são as pessoas entendidas e estão habituados a fazer montadas ao javali". Informação confirmada posteriormente por fonte da Câmara Municipal de Viseu que nos atestou que "a solução passará por ai".

Até agora, o presidente da junta garante que “os únicos danos – que representam um prejuízo enorme – foram causados aos espaços verdes. Eles esventram completamente estes espaços”, lamentou.


Saliente-se que o Notícias ao Minuto contactou também a PSP de Viseu que pouco adiantou. “Nós, em conjunto com o ICNF e com a Câmara Municipal estamos a tratar do assunto. Estamos atentos a esta situação”, disse fonte policial.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2018 às 22:48)

foram os homens que criaram o problema e a bicharada com fome é que vai levar chumbo, "vai-se lá ver se não será a cura para a fome no mundo" matar em vez de resolver


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Javalis invadem cidade de Viseu e causam "prejuízo enorme"*
> 
> *Uma 'praga' de javalis tem invadido todas as noites a cidade de Viseu . A solução poderá passar por "afugentar os animais ou eventualmente abatê-los”, revelou ao Notícias ao Minuto, Diamantino Santos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Viseu.*
> 
> ...


abater os animais? Mas está tudo louco ou quê? Já bastou os milhares de animais que se perderam com os incêndios. Os animais não têm minimamente culpa daquilo que aconteceu e com a escassez de chuva, óbvio que andam à procura de comida que é praticamente inexistente.
Vê-se com cada uma...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

joralentejano disse:


> abater os animais? Mas está tudo louco ou quê? Já bastou os milhares de animais que se perderam com os incêndios. Os animais não têm minimamente culpa daquilo que aconteceu e com a escassez de chuva, óbvio que andam à procura de comida que é praticamente inexistente.
> Vê-se com cada uma...


Eu acho que está mesmo tudo louco! É abater árvores a eito, animais selvagens esfomeados... enfim o bicho homem no seu pior!


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

A fauna ainda é afetada pela grande quantidade de neve nos vales cantábricos (Vale de Hormas, Valdeburón, etc. Província de León):

- Grandes grupos de veados vermelhos (_Cervus elaphus_)

- Jovens famintos que procuram refúgio

- Javalis (_Sus scrofa_)

O gato bravo (_Felis silvestris_) é mais feliz


----------



## lreis (17 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

joralentejano disse:


> abater os animais? Mas está tudo louco ou quê? Já bastou os milhares de animais que se perderam com os incêndios. Os animais não têm minimamente culpa daquilo que aconteceu e com a escassez de chuva, óbvio que andam à procura de comida que é praticamente inexistente.
> Vê-se com cada uma...



O que se entende por "milhares de animais"? coelhos, animais de porte equivalente ou inferior, ou corços, veados, javalis, etc? Relativamente aos 1ºs acredito que tenham morrido bastantes. Relativamente aos 2ºs, tenho sérias dúvidas que isso tenha acontecido. No fogo de Pedrogão, em Junho, penso que animais deste porte só terão morrido se tiverem ficado encurralados ou atropelados o que não é fácil. Relativamente aos fogos de 16 de Outubro, embora tenha havido uma grande densidade de fogos quase justapostos que pode proporcionar maior desorientação e encurralamento, as áreas afectadas são menos importantes em corço e veado. Portanto, tenho reservas neste tipo de afirmação, ainda mais porque não existem evidências recolhidas deste tipo de ocorrências, por parte de unidades de recuperação de animais, etc, etc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

lreis disse:


> O que se entende por "milhares de animais"? coelhos, animais de porte equivalente ou inferior, ou corços, veados, javalis, etc? Relativamente aos 1ºs acredito que tenham morrido bastantes. Relativamente aos 2ºs, tenho sérias dúvidas que isso tenha acontecido. No fogo de Pedrogão, em Junho, penso que animais deste porte só terão morrido se tiverem ficado encurralados ou atropelados o que não é fácil. Relativamente aos fogos de 16 de Outubro, embora tenha havido uma grande densidade de fogos quase justapostos que pode proporcionar maior desorientação e encurralamento, as áreas afectadas são menos importantes em corço e veado. Portanto, tenho reservas neste tipo de afirmação, ainda mais porque não existem evidências recolhidas deste tipo de ocorrências, por parte de unidades de recuperação de animais, etc, etc.



E se não morreram? É motivo suficiente para matar deliberadamente os javalis? Como diz, pelo menos até há data não estão divulgados estudos acerca do impacto que os incêndios possuem no porte dos animais, ora como não há estudo não se sabe se morreram ou não, logo é possível que tenham morrido, pelo que continua a ser razão para os matar?

Ainda a respeito disto, está aqui um artigo interessante do tema, não que esclareça a relação porte/morte, mas ajuda a perceber aquilo que nos passa ao lado:
https://www.noticiasmagazine.pt/2017/as-vitimas-invisiveis-dos-incendios/


Agora, até que não tenham morrido, não percebo qual o motivo de estar a lançar este tema, afinal o cerne da questão tem a ver com a possibilidade de um abate despropositado, e como disse o @joralentejano, que culpa têm os javalis de terem ficado sem os seus habitats naturais? Têm culpa da estupidez humana, certo? Ou culpa da câmara não querer gastar mais uns trocados na manutenção dos jardins? Do mesmo modo pergunto qual é a lógica de terem proibido a caça em determinadas zonas (outra estupidez, porque ou era tudo ou era nada), para agora pensarem matar na mesma os animais "noutro sítio" ? Quer dizer dentro das zonas de caça é proibido, mas a cidade por não ser zona de caça já  dá para equacionar a questão .

Ainda relativamente à quantidade de animais mortos, não esquecer que a inalação de gases tóxicos como os dos incêndios é o suficiente para desorientar os animais e os levar à morte. E não esquecer também que o próprio Homem, dito mais desenvolvido no raciocínio também morreu nos incêndios. Embora se esteja a fazer alusão a animais de maior porte e estes poderem ter outras capacidades, foram "n" as aves que vi mortas em zonas que não arderam depois dos incêndios, e outros animais morreram também asfixiados e depois queimados, nada é assim tão fácil, se os animais tivessem fugido assim para tão longe, talvez não andassem dentro da cidade numa busca desesperada por alimento, e já tivessem encontrado outras reservas. Há ainda provavelmente animais que estão definhar indirectamente com os incêndios, a fome pode ser negra para muitos casos e estamos no Inverno, para além disso e assumindo que houve animais que conseguiram escapar para zonas periféricas à área ardida, a pressão e competição pelo alimento pode ser elevada, porque se um mesmo habitat possuía alimento suficiente para uma determinada população residente, pode já não suportar a migração de mais indivíduos e estamos num ano de seca ainda por cima!  Mas bem, oxalá que como diz, e para bem do equilíbrio dos ecossistemas tenha havido um nº não significante de mortes de espécies de maior porte .

A situação da chuva é também muito importante sim, se os anos são secos, há determinados recursos alimentares que, como parece evidente, por falta de maior produtividade se esgotam depressa, o que pode ser a gota de água para muitos animais terem que tomar medidas extremas.

PS: Sei que no seu post, não aborda diretamente a questão do abate dos javalis, por isso entenda determinadas partes do meu post como uma situação adicional à questão levantada, mas como sequência à citação que fez do colega joralentejano.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E se não morreram? É motivo suficiente para matar deliberadamente os javalis? Como diz, pelo menos até há data não estão divulgados estudos acerca do impacto que os incêndios possuem no porte dos animais, ora como não há estudo não se sabe se morreram ou não, logo é possível que tenham morrido, pelo que continua a ser razão para os matar?
> 
> Ainda a respeito disto, está aqui um artigo interessante do tema, não que esclareça a relação porte/morte, mas ajuda a perceber aquilo que nos passa ao lado:
> https://www.noticiasmagazine.pt/2017/as-vitimas-invisiveis-dos-incendios/
> ...





Concordo totalmente contigo.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2018 às 22:46)

Não esquecer que o javali é um animal nocivo para outras espécies selvagens e não tendo predadores naturais, na maior parte do território nacional, terão de ser os humanos a tratar da sua gestão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Dan disse:


> Não esquecer que o javali é um animal nocivo para outras espécies selvagens e não tendo predadores naturais, na maior parte do território nacional, terão de ser os humanos a tratar da sua gestão.



Tudo bem, concordo, essa é uma das poucas utilidades da caça, mas se alguém provocou um excesso de indivíduos por habitat, e refira-se o caso do javali, foram muito naturalmente os incêndios provocados pelo suspeito do costume, pode ser discutível se é útil o abate nestes casos, porque a solução de abate é cruel, tendo em conta que o problema é gerado desde início pelo Homem.

Agora, indo de encontro ao assunto em cima, ninguém garante que haja um excesso de javalis aqui pela região ou o contrário, pelo que me parece prematuro decidir abater, mas esta é só a minha opinião, até porque se não tivesse acontecido o que aconteceu em Outubro, e não houvesse seca, provavelmente nada disto estaria a acontecer, e os javalis certamente não teriam invadido a cidade.

Há outras situações em que a caça pode ser útil, nomeadamente quando há uma determinada epidemia, como acontece por vezes com os coelhos, são soluções que podem não ser as melhores mas que impedem o alastramento de doenças a uma população inteira de determinada espécie.


----------



## dahon (18 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Dan disse:


> Não esquecer que o javali é um animal nocivo para outras espécies selvagens e não tendo predadores naturais, na maior parte do território nacional, terão de ser os humanos a tratar da sua gestão.





Mr. Neves disse:


> Tudo bem, concordo, essa é uma das poucas utilidades da caça, mas se alguém provocou um excesso de indivíduos por habitat, e refira-se o caso do javali, foram muito naturalmente os incêndios provocados pelo suspeito do costume, pode ser discutível se é útil o abate nestes casos, porque a solução de abate é cruel, tendo em conta que o problema é gerado desde início pelo Homem.
> 
> Agora, indo de encontro ao assunto em cima, ninguém garante que haja um excesso de javalis aqui pela região ou o contrário, pelo que me parece prematuro decidir abater, mas esta é só a minha opinião, até porque se não tivesse acontecido o que aconteceu em Outubro, e não houvesse seca, provavelmente nada disto estaria a acontecer, e os javalis certamente não teriam invadido a cidade.
> 
> Há outras situações em que a caça pode ser útil, nomeadamente quando há uma determinada epidemia, como acontece por vezes com os coelhos, são soluções que podem não ser as melhores mas que impedem o alastramento de doenças a uma população inteira de determinada espécie.



Estamos perante um caso de conclusões/indignações precipitadas devido a uma noticia que de informativa tem pouco ou nada.  Como alguém que está a par da situação, posso-vos garantir que desde há 4 anos que tem sido necessário recorrer a montarias para o controlo da espécie. Estas incursões no meio urbano já ocorrem há alguns anos. Inclusive os meus pais tiveram de fazer um investimento de quase 1000€ em vedações há dois anos devido há destruição causada pelos javalis na quinta. E como os meus pais muitos agricultores de subsistência.  Além disso como praticante de BTT nunca como nos últimos anos vi na floresta da periferia urbana de forma tão evidente e disseminada o rasto deixado pela actividade do javali. Há locais onde parece que passou um arado, a terra fica completamente revirada. Podemos também acrescentar os vários acidentes provocados no IP3 e antigo IP5. 

Com isto eu não digo que os incêndios não tenham alguma influência. Mas eu não tenho notado um agravamento. Continua igual aos anos anteriores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

dahon disse:


> Estamos perante um caso de conclusões/indignações precipitadas devido a uma noticia que de informativa tem pouco ou nada.  Como alguém que está a par da situação, posso-vos garantir que desde há 4 anos que tem sido necessário recorrer a montarias para o controlo da espécie. Estas incursões no meio urbano já ocorrem há alguns anos. Inclusive os meus pais tiveram de fazer um investimento de quase 1000€ em vedações há dois anos devido há destruição causada pelos javalis na quinta. E como os meus pais muitos agricultores de subsistência.  Além disso como praticante de BTT nunca como nos últimos anos vi na floresta da periferia urbana de forma tão evidente e disseminada o rasto deixado pela actividade do javali. Há locais onde parece que passou um arado, a terra fica completamente revirada. Podemos também acrescentar os vários acidentes provocados no IP3 e antigo IP5.
> 
> Com isto eu não digo que os incêndios não tenham alguma influência. Mas eu não tenho notado um agravamento. Continua igual aos anos anteriores.



Nisso, tens razão, claro que estou a falar com base em especulações e assuntos sem grande certeza. Ainda relativamente a isso, o que posso dizer é que este ano aqui pelo concelho a situação tem piorado, tenho uma pessoa de família que faz uns trabalhos em 2 quintas aqui da zona, e os proprietários têm tido mais prejuízos, num dos casos rebentaram-lhe até a vedação (num dos locais que não era tão resistente). E quanto a isto as causas parecem-me evidentes, mas lá está não passa de uma especulação, de outra forma só fazendo um estudo detalhado, que contemplasse as múltiplas variáveis.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Fev 2018 às 20:53)

E as pessoas também não estão a invadir o territorio dos animais o dito controlo é sempre a custa dos animais e que tal controlar as pessoas da mesma maneira


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Esperemos que agora não pesem em matar os lobos, ou mesmo envenenar, todos nós sabemos o que é ficar sem os nossos animais, mas todos devemos de ter civismo e respeito pela natureza.
Nós temos boas raças portuguesas de cães que conseguem defender um rebanho de ataques de lobos, sem problemas nenhuns, tal como faziam os pastores já antigamente.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

nem os abutres cá veem, li no jornal que um estudo feito com abutres no lado espanhol e o seu trajecto evita terreno português porquê a paranóia pela limpeza do cadáveres de animais que cá é tudo limpo ou enterrado, tirando alimento as aves


----------



## dahon (18 Fev 2018 às 21:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esperemos que agora não pesem em matar os lobos, ou mesmo envenenar, todos nós sabemos o que é ficar sem os nossos animais, mas todos devemos de ter civismo e respeito pela natureza.
> Nós temos boas raças portuguesas de cães que conseguem defender um rebanho de ataques de lobos, sem problemas nenhuns, tal como faziam os pastores já antigamente.


Isso seria uma grande estupidez. O lobo está longe de ser uma praga. Se calhar neste momento o estatuto de praga atribuído ao javali deve-se á falta que o lobo faz como seu predador.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2018 às 04:42)

Li ha uns tempos no Publico o caso de um ataque a um rebanho perto de Mertola, acusaram o lince-iberico, mas o Parque deu camaras de vigilancia e afinal era um cao! 

Os donos dos rebanhos alem disso nao investem em SEGURANCA, eu vi no Geres gado dentro de cercas muito baixas no meio da serra, sem ninguem por perto a vigiar, ali mesmo a mao de um cao assilvestrado ou lobo.


----------



## lreis (19 Fev 2018 às 14:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E se não morreram? É motivo suficiente para matar deliberadamente os javalis? Como diz, pelo menos até há data não estão divulgados estudos acerca do impacto que os incêndios possuem no porte dos animais, ora como não há estudo não se sabe se morreram ou não, logo é possível que tenham morrido, pelo que continua a ser razão para os matar?
> 
> Ainda a respeito disto, está aqui um artigo interessante do tema, não que esclareça a relação porte/morte, mas ajuda a perceber aquilo que nos passa ao lado:
> https://www.noticiasmagazine.pt/2017/as-vitimas-invisiveis-dos-incendios/
> ...



Não digo, nunca disse nem advogo a morte dos javalis. E claro que percebo porque é que os animais aparecem nas cercanias de Viseu.
Conheço o artigo citado e é revelador q


----------



## lreis (19 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

lreis disse:


> Não digo, nunca disse nem advogo a morte dos javalis. E claro que percebo porque é que os animais aparecem nas cercanias de Viseu.
> Conheço o artigo citado e é revelador q


 Conheço o artigo citado e um facto revelador do tipo de animais afectados e apoiados pelo Centro em causa, são aves o que não quer dizer que mamíferos de grande porte não sejam afectados. Se estes animais são afectados pela inalação de fumos, também é verdade que têm a capacidade de os detectar a uma distância considerável, e por instinto procuram refúgio..


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2018 às 14:11)

Ouvi dizer que fizeram uma chacina as raposas num certo local da serra algarvia. Venenos e caca. Apareceram galinhas mortas e roubadas no ultimo mes. Curiosamente, coincide com final de epoca de caca, periodo em que sao abandonados caes mais velhos. De qualquer das formas as raposas so atacam, se atacam, se os donos das capoeiras deixarem... se a vedacao levar cimento na base nao conseguem fazer toca para passar.


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

camrov8 disse:


> E as pessoas também não estão a invadir o territorio dos animais o dito controlo é sempre a custa dos animais e que tal controlar as pessoas da mesma maneira



Isso é demagogia... Queres matar as pessoas?


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

camrov8 disse:


> nem os abutres cá veem, li no jornal que um estudo feito com abutres no lado espanhol e o seu trajecto evita terreno português porquê a paranóia pela limpeza do cadáveres de animais que cá é tudo limpo ou enterrado, tirando alimento as aves



http://www.wilder.pt/historias/qual-razao-grifos-abutres-pretos-preferirem-espanha-portugal/

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/nunca-se-viram-tantos-abutres-no-monte-barata/

Outra espécie que ocorre no nosso país, é o Grifo de Ruppell, portanto são 4 espécies.


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

belem disse:


> http://www.wilder.pt/historias/qual-razao-grifos-abutres-pretos-preferirem-espanha-portugal/
> 
> http://www.wilder.pt/historias/nunca-se-viram-tantos-abutres-no-monte-barata/
> 
> Outra espécie que ocorre no nosso país, é o Grifo de Ruppell, portanto são 4 espécies.



O grifo-de-rüppell é raro aparecer por cá e não há registo de nidificação.

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/gyprue.html


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

Recentemente tirei esta foto  aqui ao lado, barragem da mula, Serra de Sintra.
corvo-marinho-de-faces-brancas (Phalacrocorax carbo)


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recentemente tirei esta foto  aqui ao lado, barragem da mula, Serra de Sintra.
> corvo-marinho-de-faces-brancas (Phalacrocorax carbo)


Por falar nele, lembrei-me disto...
No ano passado, no Açude do Rio Caia vi exatamente a mesma espécie. Não sabia o que era pois nunca tinha visto nenhum, e também não me lembrei de pesquisar ou perguntar.
Fica uma foto:






Aparentemente, é do género da Garça, também anda juntos aos cursos de água e barragens à procura de peixes mas de resto, são bastante diferentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recentemente tirei esta foto  aqui ao lado, barragem da mula, Serra de Sintra.
> corvo-marinho-de-faces-brancas (Phalacrocorax carbo)



Ainda bem que falaste no corvo marinho, pois encontrei esta foto excelente, de uma árvore repleta de exemplares dessa espécie.
Aconselho o grupo no facebook *Aves de Portugal Continental**, *pois aqui a aprendizagem é diária...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

joralentejano disse:


> No ano passado, no Açude do Rio Caia vi exatamente a mesma espécie. Não sabia o que era pois nunca tinha visto nenhum, e também não me lembrei de pesquisar ou perguntar.
> Fica uma foto:
> 
> 
> ...



Pois eles apartir desta época observam-se com facilidade em qualquer curso de água, e principalmente em açudes, em Torres Novas, é onde eles adoram estar, em cima dos choupos grande com mais de 5 metros de altura.
São também um bons nadadores, pois conseguem mergulhar até ao fundo do rio, e tem também uma grande agilidade.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (19 Fev 2018 às 22:05)

frederico disse:


> Ouvi dizer que fizeram uma chacina as raposas num certo local da serra algarvia. Venenos e caca. Apareceram galinhas mortas e roubadas no ultimo mes. Curiosamente, coincide com final de epoca de caca, periodo em que sao abandonados caes mais velhos. De qualquer das formas as raposas so atacam, se atacam, se os donos das capoeiras deixarem... se a vedacao levar cimento na base nao conseguem fazer toca para passar.



Eu aprovo, com 1 saco de cimento e uma linha de blocos em volta fiz a minha galinheira á prova de raposas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 22:06)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Eu aprovo, com 1 saco de cimento e uma linha de blocos em volta fiz a minha galinheira á prova de raposas.


Foi nesse sentido que eu tive de investir algum dinheiro, para melhorar a minha galinheira, mas no meu caso era o saca-rabos, que todos os anos, na época das crias, me assaltava o galinheiro, cusando um prejuizo enorme.
No meu caso devido ao desnivel do terreno foram tres fiadas de blocos, e, depois com postes de ferro e rede, ficando na parte mais alta, com mais de 2 metros de altura, até ao topo da rede.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

MSantos disse:


> O grifo-de-rüppell é raro aparecer por cá e não há registo de nidificação.
> 
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/gyprue.html



Achas que é assim tão raro aparecer por cá?

Já viste a consistência com que aparece(e sobretudo em certos locais)?

Na minha opinião, já faz parte da nossa avifauna.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2018 às 11:21)

MSantos disse:


> O grifo-de-rüppell é raro aparecer por cá e não há registo de nidificação.
> 
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/gyprue.html



Achas que é assim tão raro aparecer por cá?

Já viste a consistência com que aparece (e sobretudo em certos locais)?

Na minha opinião, já faz parte da nossa avifauna.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

belem disse:


> Achas que é assim tão raro aparecer por cá?
> 
> Já viste a consistência com que aparece (e sobretudo em certos locais)?
> 
> Na minha opinião, já faz parte da nossa avifauna.



Vai aparecendo por cá... Mas serão só indivíduos dispersos/errantes, não se trata de um verdadeiro estabelecimento de uma população, nem há registo de nidificação. Parece-me uma espécie com presença pouco consistente para se dizer que faz parte da nossa avifauna.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2018 às 14:21)

Bom, para todos os efeitos, a espécie faz parte da lista de espécies presentes em Portugal (e pelo que dizem, os registos no nosso país, têm aumentado).
Há várias espécies de aves, que não nidificam no nosso país, mas que fazem parte da nossa avifauna (pois a nidificação é apenas mais uma etapa na vida de uma ave).

Uma outra espécie de grifo  (Grifo-Africano) tem realmente uma presença bastante ocasional no nosso país e está por isso na categoria D.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Boas,
Mais um registo que aqui deixo, desta feita uma ave de rapina, tenho sempre dificuldade em identificar.
Local: Almoinhas Velhas—Alcabideche,Cascais


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2018 às 22:09)

Parece-me uma águia-de-asa-redonda.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Fev 2018 às 22:20)

belem disse:


> Parece-me uma águia-de-asa-redonda.



Sim, vendo bem, e agora que já estou no PC, é certamente uma águia-de-asa-redonda (_Buteo buteo_). As penas esbranquiçadas assim o indicam.

Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

MSantos disse:


> Isso é demagogia... Queres matar as pessoas?


óbvio que não o que disse é para fazer pensar controlar não deve ser significado de matar e como já foi dito se a população de javalis esta descontrolado é por tirando as montarias eles não têm predadores, visto que só o lobo tem tamanho suficiente para abater um


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

*Plástico está a matar renas, focas e aves no Ártico*







Pensamos no Ártico como uma região selvagem e remota, sem vestígios de atividade humana. No entanto, também esta região já foi tocada pela poluição por resíduos plásticos que está a assolar o planeta.

Uma equipa de cientistas avisou, num novo relatório, que os resíduos plásticos se estão a acumular no Ártico norueguês.

Os investigadores do Instituto Polar Norueguês afirmaram ter encontrado resíduos plásticos em praticamente todos os lugares onde procuraram e mostraram-se particularmente preocupados com as grandes concentrações de fragmentos de microplástico presentes no gelo marinho. 
“Estamos a encontrar cada vez mais resíduos plásticos em Svalbard [arquipélago norueguês no oceano Ártico], onde trabalho”, contou Geir Wing Gabrielsen, um dos autores do estudo.

Os detritos de plástico representam uma ameaça para os animais marinhos, que podem ingeri-los ou ficar presos neles.

“Os pombaletes nidificam em Svalbard. No final dos anos 70, descobrimos muito pouco plástico nos seus estômagos. Em 2013, a última vez que investigamos, alguns tinham mais de 200 peças de plástico nos seus estômagos”, disse o investigador. 

A proliferação de resíduos plásticos no Ártico está a afetar muitos outros animais para além das aves marinhas, causando a morte de peixes, focas e até mesmo renas. “Outros animais estão a ficar presos nas redes que dão à costa – como as renas. Algumas morrem porque não conseguem libertar as suas hastes – encontramo-las todos os anos.”


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

Obrigado a ambos pela ajuda.
@belem 
@Mr. Neves


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

No fim-de-semana de 10 e 11 estive a acampar no P.N.E.C. (Costa da Caparica), onde na noite de sábado, junto aos lavatórios das cantinas, tivemos a visita de uma gineta. Provavelmente foi atraída pelo cheiro dos restos de comida, onde aparentemente encontrou um petisco.

Vídeo de Paula Simão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

A mãe natureza é perfeita, ao contrário do ser humano...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:44)

E como esta ave, outras tantas seguem-lhe o destino, quer de aves, insecetos, caracóis, e tantas outras espéceis que morrem devido ao uso de herbicidas.
Mas, como é que ainda se aplica herbicidas em linhas de água, e não existe ningém que apresente queixa ao SEPNA, pois segundo a legislação não é permitido, é certo que por vezes também existe muito desconhecimento acerca do assunto, para a maioria da populção em geral.


Voltando agora ao tema das podas, ou melhor da mortandade, porque é óbvio, que uma poda radical mata uma árvores em pouco tempo.
Agora nem se parecem com árvores, parecem postes de madeira, literalmente ao alto.

"Mais um serviço em prol do município de Gaia este na feira dos carvalhos rebaixamento dos choupos para metade até a 2 fase será o corte na totalidade para remodelação da feira"


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

isso é um tema recorrente quem são os génios que decidem fazer estas podas é que esta moda é geral no país pelos meus lados cortaram uns plátanos pois eram um perigo por estarem podres por dentro, na assembleia alguém apontou e bem que se estavam podres era pelas belas podas que as árvores tinham levado ao longo dos anos e que infectaram o cerne


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

camrov8 disse:


> isso é um tema recorrente quem são os génios que decidem fazer estas podas é que esta moda é geral no país pelos meus lados cortaram uns plátanos pois eram um perigo por estarem podres por dentro, na assembleia alguém apontou e bem que se estavam podres era pelas belas podas que as árvores tinham levado ao longo dos anos e que infectaram o cerne



Mas quem pratica estas podas abusivas, já faz isto com intenção, porque assim no ano seguinte a árvore já apresenta podridões, e logo pode ser abatido, cortando assim o mal pela raiz, e em que depois uns ficam todos contentes, porque a árovre já não chateia mais, e para quem contesta este tipo de abates, é lhe apresentado um documento em que diz que a mesma árvore tem de ser abatida porque representa um perigo para as pessoas e bens.

Enfim, é o triste país que temos, enquanto que muitos países protegem com "unhas e dentes", expemplares de árvores de extrema importancia e de grandes dimensões, aqui na extremidade da Europa, é mesmo assim, andamos sempre "anos-luz" atrás dos outros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

*Desaterro em Braga causa pânico: "Temos medo que as casas venham abaixo"*












A intervenção, de grande profundidade, "está a causar estragos nas habitações", havendo muros e pavimentos que já começaram a "descolar", queixam-se. A Casais, empresa responsável pela obra, defende que não há razão para "alarme". A Câmara diz que vai fiscalizar.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...-medo-que-as-casas-venham-abaixo-9144697.html

Mas qual será a finalidade de um desterro desta dimensão, mas o que mais me intrigou foi a forma como deixaram ás arvores que já lá estavam, parecem agora "ilhéus" de árvores, apesar da foto não dar grande precepção, mas á partida deve serem árvores protegidas por lei, e devem de estar concerteza á espera de alguma autorização para o seu abate, pois nem vejo outro final a não ser esse.
Com esta dimensão só se for para construir alguma torre de apartamentos, ou algum parque de estacinamento subterraneo


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Para quem ainda não votou na eleição da árvore europeia do ano, tem ainda mais 2 dias, ou seja até dia 28.
Temos um belíssimo exemplar de um sobreiro a concurso, por Portugal





*O Assobiador*
O Assobiador deve o nome ao som originado pelas inúmeras aves que pousam nos seus ramos. Plantado em 1783 em Águas de Moura, este sobreiro já foi descortiçado mais de vinte vezes. Além do contributo para a indústria, é impossível quantificar o seu impacto na manutenção do ecossistema e no combate ao aquecimento global. Com 234 anos, o Assobiador está classificado como “Árvore de Interesse Público” desde 1988 e e inscrito no Livro de Recordes do Guinness como "o maior sobreiro do mundo"!

https://www.treeoftheyear.org/Portugal


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para quem ainda ão vou na eleição da árvore europeia do ano, tem ainda mais 2 dias, ou seja até dia 28.
> Temos um belíssimo exemplar de um sobreiro a concurso, por Portugal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

"O casal de falcões que teima em nidificar numa floreira da Amadora, está de volta! (Se a memória não me falha, este será o 7º ano que nidificam nesta zona)"


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Desaterro em Braga causa pânico: "Temos medo que as casas venham abaixo"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que lindo serviço. Não sei como é que ainda se permitem coisas dessas... 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Para quem ainda não votou na eleição da árvore europeia do ano, tem ainda mais 2 dias, ou seja até dia 28.
> Temos um belíssimo exemplar de um sobreiro a concurso, por Portugal
> 
> 
> ...



E ganhou não foi?


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 01:33)

Há dias, raposinha... no centro de Londres...




imageupload


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Que lindo serviço. Não sei como é que ainda se permitem coisas dessas...
> 
> 
> 
> E ganhou não foi?



As votações acabam hoje, mas só se vai saber á árvore que ganhou no próximo dia 21 de Março, que é dia da Árvore.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

E quando a gente pensa que já vimos de tudo, eis que aparece sempre algo que ainda supera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

*'Stock' de sardinha mais do que duplicou entre 2016 e 2017*
5 mar 2018 18:37

O 'stock' de sardinha na costa portuguesa, cuja pesca está proibida desde outubro, mais do que duplicou para 120 mil toneladas em 2017, segundo os resultados do cruzeiro científico divulgados hoje pela associação da pesca do Cerco.





Os resultados do cruzeiro científico realizado em dezembro pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) apontam para 120 mil toneladas de sardinha entre Caminha e o Cabo Espichel, um acréscimo de 110% face à biomassa que tinha sido avaliada em dezembro de 2016″ (57 mil toneladas), refere em comunicado a Associação das Organizações de Produtores da Pesca (ANOP) do Cerco.

Os dados foram divulgados na reunião de quarta-feira da Comissão de Acompanhamento da Sardinha, no Ministério do Mar.

Para a associação do setor, os resultados são “globalmente muito positivos” e “vêm ao encontro das medidas de gestão do ‘stock’ nos últimos quatro anos”, com reduções anuais de capturas abaixo das 15 mil toneladas, quando entre 2000 e 2010 eram superiores a 60 mil toneladas.

A ANOP Cerco acredita que os dados da evolução do ‘stock’ de sardinha a recolher pela investigação programada para abril “irão ser ainda mais positivos”, tendo em conta a paragem da pesca que se iniciou em outubro e que se estende até ao final de abril.

Se a evolução do ‘stock’ se confirmar em abril, a ANOP Cerco defende que a quota de pesca a propor para 2018 – 14.600 toneladas – deverá sofrer uma “ligeira melhoria”, uma vez que foi calculada em função das 146 mil toneladas de biomassa avaliadas para Portugal e Espanha.

No final de janeiro, a ministra do Mar alertou para o risco de a sardinha ficar sujeita a uma quota comunitária, caso Portugal e Espanha não façam uma gestão rigorosa dos volumes de captura da espécie.

A pesca da sardinha está proibida desde outubro e vigora até abril, período durante o qual o Ministério do Mar paga aos pescadores para não trabalharem.

Um parecer científico do Conselho Internacional para a Exploração do Mar (ICES), divulgado a 20 de outubro do ano passado, concluiu que a pesca da sardinha deveria ser proibida este ano, em Portugal e Espanha, face à redução acentuada do ‘stock’ na última década, que caiu de 106 mil toneladas em 2006 para 22 mil em 2016.

Já há dois anos, em 2016, o mesmo organismo científico recomendou uma paragem completa da pesca da sardinha em Portugal, durante um período mínimo de 15 anos, para que o ‘stock’ de sardinha regressasse a níveis considerados aceitáveis.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/stock-de-sardinha-mais-do-que-duplicou-entre-2016-e-2017


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Nova espécie avistada no meu quintal! Sobe assim para 33 espécies avistadas.

Alguém adivinha quem é?
Macho:




Esta correu mal, e ficou sem parte da cabeça, não se tivesse mexido à última da hora:




Fêmea:





Outros registos de hoje:
Verdilhão (_Carduelis chloris) _primos dos de cima_:




_
Toutinegra-de-barrete-preto (_Sylvia atricapilla_):






@ct1gnd  como vão as coisas com as tentativas de atração das aves?


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2018 às 17:07)

Parece-me um lugre.

Bom achado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

belem disse:


> Parece-me um lugre.
> 
> Bom achado!



Parece, e parece bem! Está certo É o 1º ano que os avisto aqui

Lugre (_Carduelis spinus_)


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

Olá @Mr. Neves 
Não consigo que eles se interessem pela minha comida.
A verdade é que têm muita comida por esses quintais fora e nada os atrai.
Vou ter de usar outra estratégica. Vi as suas lindissimas fotos e despertou-me a atenção o comedouro artesanal que tem.
Vou tentar com qualquer coisa do genero, para ver se começam a ganhar confiança, mas vou ter de deixar passar a chuva.
O seu tem algum resguardo para quando chove?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá @Mr. Neves
> Não consigo que eles se interessem pela minha comida.
> A verdade é que têm muita comida por esses quintais fora e nada os atrai.
> Vou ter de usar outra estratégica. Vi as suas lindissimas fotos e despertou-me a atenção o comedouro artesanal que tem.
> ...



Olá. Aquilo que diz ser um comedouro artesanal, na verdade nada de artesanal tem, trata-se de um simples suporte de vasos para pendurar, adquiri uns 3 numa loja de chineses, pelo que não tem nenhum resguardo para a chuva não. Ando equacionar construir um que evite que as sementes se molhem, mas não tenho tido muito tempo para bricolage... Agora tento evitar que apanhe chuva ao máximo, ainda há pouco o retirei para não passar o resto da noite a molhar-se, mas de qualquer forma apanha sempre chuva durante o dia quando eles se alimentam, pelo que tenho que ter sempre algum trabalho mais regular na limpeza do "comedouro" nestes dias, mas não é uma solução perfeita.

A fruta continua a ser o atrativo de vários melros e toutinegras, adoram passas e uns figos que congelei em Setembro, a laranja também vai em último recurso
Os outros lá se contentam com o girassol, milho, misturas de sementes, etc. Torna-se mais difícil, como não podia deixar de ser, atrair espécies insetívoras com estes alimentos, mas alguns como os Piscos-de-peito-ruivo, não dizem não a uma sementinha de girassol descascada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

A reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, já está a ficar mais composta, pois já estavam em perigo a reprodução de muitas espécies de anfíbios devido á seca, bem como muitas aves que dependem da água, para retirar o seu alimento.


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Mar 2018 às 20:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá. Aquilo que diz ser um comedouro artesanal, na verdade nada de artesanal tem, trata-se de um simples suporte de vasos para pendurar, adquiri uns 3 numa loja de chineses, pelo que não tem nenhum resguardo para a chuva não. Ando equacionar construir um que evite que as sementes se molhem, mas não tenho tido muito tempo para bricolage... Agora tento evitar que apanhe chuva ao máximo, ainda há pouco o retirei para não passar o resto da noite a molhar-se, mas de qualquer forma apanha sempre chuva durante o dia quando eles se alimentam, pelo que tenho que ter sempre algum trabalho mais regular na limpeza do "comedouro" nestes dias, mas não é uma solução perfeita.
> 
> A fruta continua a ser o atrativo de vários melros e toutinegras, adoram passas e uns figos que congelei em Setembro, a laranja também vai em último recurso
> Os outros lá se contentam com o girassol, milho, misturas de sementes, etc. Torna-se mais difícil, como não podia deixar de ser, atrair espécies insetívoras com estes alimentos, mas alguns como os Piscos-de-peito-ruivo, não dizem não a uma sementinha de girassol descascada.


Por aqui vejo também muitos melros, pardais, pintassilgos, lugres (por aqui acho que os chamam de zigres) carriças, muitas rolas, estorninhos e tantos outros que não sei o nome, mas não gostam da minha paparoca, tenho que mudar a ementa.
As passas e os figos são daqueles que se compram em supermercados que se vendem em saquetas?
Vou tentar arranjar desses suportes de vasos e colocar próximo do comedouro que já lá tenho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Eu ultimamente tenho tido por aqui umas boas visitas de uma comunidade de corvos, cerca de uns 10, os sons que eles reproduzem ouve-se á distancia.
Tenho observado também alguns exemplares de águia-calçada, isto falando em áves de grande porte, porque das mais pequenas é uma imensidão enorme de espécies.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:53)




----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Por aqui vejo também muitos melros, pardais, pintassilgos, lugres (por aqui acho que os chamam de zigres) carriças, muitas rolas, estorninhos e tantos outros que não sei o nome, mas não gostam da minha paparoca, tenho que mudar a ementa.
> As passas e os figos são daqueles que se compram em supermercados que se vendem em saquetas?
> Vou tentar arranjar desses suportes de vasos e colocar próximo do comedouro que já lá tenho.



A fruta de qualquer modo só agrada como disse a alguns. Sim, as passas são as que se adquirem no supermercado, embora não seja nenhuma fortuna, nos hiper(s) banais não compensa comprar (mais no meu caso, já que um pacote pequeno acaba numa semana), porque fica caro face à pouca quantidade que traz, por isso quando posso prefiro adquirir numa spfc grossista, traz mais, dura-me para mais tempo e acaba por sair mais barato.

Os figos são mesmo figos normais, em Setembro colhi-os e congelei uma parte para agora. Infelizmente são até os últimos exemplares, porque a figueira que os deu, ardeu em Outubro e não me parece que se recomponha, até porque já era uma árvore bastante antiga. Quanto aos figos secos, também comem, mas têm de ser partidos em pedacinhos mais pequenos.

As sementes só atraem uma parte das espécies nomeadamente as granívoras, que são as mais simples de atrair. Depois há uma série de insetívoros, em que uns gostam mais de fruta que outros e alguns até de sementes, é o caso das toutinegras-de-barrete-preto, alguns piscos, melros e rabirruivos-pretos (entre outras). No ano passado lembro-me bem de um melro que passava a vida a comer sementes aqui no quintal, e o que metia mais piada na história toda é que ele conseguia empoleirar-se nas colheres de pau (que são pequenas) e fazer sair as sementes da garrafa de plástico, um verdadeiro contorcionista, enfim a necessidade tem destas coisas.

Isto de atrair aves é todo um processo de tentativa e erro, no início fiz até uns testes engraçados, que curiosamente resultaram muito bem para algumas espécies tomarem conhecimento do quintal, resumidamente peguei numas colunas e coloquei vários vídeos de vocalizações de determinadas espécies, fiz com vocalizações de chapins, verdilhões e piscos. Foi muito giro, porque os piscos que são todos territorialistas vieram até ao quintal e cantaram cantaram como se efetivamente tivessem a comunicar com o video. Já com os chapins e verdilhões resultou no início mas depois viram que havia gato no processo.  Na altura fui até criticado, enfim nota-se que as mentalidades aqui à volta são muito abertas, mas eu é que devo ser anormal


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A fruta de qualquer modo só agrada como disse a alguns. Sim, as passas são as que se adquirem no supermercado, embora não seja nenhuma fortuna, nos hiper(s) banais não compensa comprar (mais no meu caso, já que um pacote pequeno acaba numa semana), porque fica caro face à pouca quantidade que traz, por isso quando posso prefiro adquirir numa spfc grossista, traz mais, dura-me para mais tempo e acaba por sair mais barato.
> 
> Os figos são mesmo figos normais, em Setembro colhi-os e congelei uma parte para agora. Infelizmente são até os últimos exemplares, porque a figueira que os deu, ardeu em Outubro e não me parece que se recomponha, até porque já era uma árvore bastante antiga. Quanto aos figos secos, também comem, mas têm de ser partidos em pedacinhos mais pequenos.
> 
> ...


tens de ter calma a bicharada nem sempre faz o que pensamos, como já disse, já vi um pisco a comer da ração dos gatos os ouriços cacheiros também, os melros e pardais andam na terra a cata das minhocas que são muitas pois tenho uma pilha de compostagem, tenta uma mistura de ração para rolas e outra para melros assim ficas com a maioria da passarada alegre, cuidado com o local, se for muito movimentado e ou com gatos e cães esquece


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2018 às 00:40)

camrov8 disse:


> tens de ter calma a bicharada nem sempre faz o que pensamos, como já disse, já vi um pisco a comer da ração dos gatos os ouriços cacheiros também, os melros e pardais andam na terra a cata das minhocas que são muitas pois tenho uma pilha de compostagem, tenta uma mistura de ração para rolas e outra para melros assim ficas com a maioria da passarada alegre, cuidado com o local, se for muito movimentado e ou com gatos e cães esquece



Eu tenho e já estou habituado, e não me queixo, o colega ct1gnd é que se está a iniciar no assunto. Rolas tenho-as cá de sobra, chegam a ser mais de 20 a comer no quintal uma autêntica nuvemTivesse eu visitas de tantos indivíduos de outras espécies como tenho de rolas-turcas e montava aqui uma estação de birdwatching


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Mar 2018 às 09:59)

@Mr. Neves e @camrov8 apreciei os vossos comentarios.
Vou experimentar colocar um prato de um vaso pendurado ao lado do comedouro existente, desta vez com uma mistura para aves e vamos lá ver se resulta.
Obrigado pelas vossas sugestões.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Hoje vi pela primeira vez aqui um mocho pequeno em cima de um fio de postes de electricidade, ia de carro e não houve tempo para vê-lo melhor que de depois de eu passar e fazer marcha-atrás levantou vou, mas era de um tamanho maior que uma rola. 
Fiz uma pesquisa pela net e "talvez" fosse um mocho galego.
http://www.avesdeportugal.info/images/ath_noc_f3.jpg


----------



## bluejay (8 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje vi pela primeira vez aqui um mocho pequeno em cima de um fio de postes de electricidade, ia de carro e não houve tempo para vê-lo melhor que de depois de eu passar e fazer marcha-atrás levantou vou, mas era de um tamanho maior que uma rola.
> Fiz uma pesquisa pela net e "talvez" fosse um mocho galego.
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/images/ath_noc_f3.jpg


É muito provável que seja o galego. Estamos em época de criação


----------



## bluejay (8 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu ultimamente tenho tido por aqui umas boas visitas de uma comunidade de corvos, cerca de uns 10, os sons que eles reproduzem ouve-se á distancia.
> Tenho observado também alguns exemplares de águia-calçada, isto falando em áves de grande porte, porque das mais pequenas é uma imensidão enorme de espécies.


Se são uma comunidade, o mais provável é serem gralhas (Corvus corone). Os corvos raramente se encontram em bandos e quando acontece são de reduzida dimensão.


----------



## remember (8 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nova espécie avistada no meu quintal! Sobe assim para 33 espécies avistadas.
> 
> Alguém adivinha quem é?
> Macho:
> ...



Podem adicionar mais fotos destas


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje vi pela primeira vez aqui um mocho pequeno em cima de um fio de postes de electricidade, ia de carro e não houve tempo para vê-lo melhor que de depois de eu passar e fazer marcha-atrás levantou vou, mas era de um tamanho maior que uma rola.
> Fiz uma pesquisa pela net e "talvez" fosse um mocho galego.
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/images/ath_noc_f3.jpg


como são nocturnos são difíceis de observar, mas do que sei as espécies da família das corujas e mochos são facilmente identificados pelo seu piar que é de facil identificação


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

camrov8 disse:


> como são nocturnos são difíceis de observar, mas do que sei as espécies da família das corujas e mochos são facilmente identificados pelo seu piar que é de facil identificação



O piar do mocho galego é muito fácil de identificar, diria que soa quase a um miado e é audível por vezes ainda durante o dia! 

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/athnoc.html


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2018 às 07:36)

camrov8 disse:


> como são nocturnos são difíceis de observar, mas do que sei as espécies da família das corujas e mochos são facilmente identificados pelo seu piar que é de facil identificação


Na descrição do mocho galego no site diz que:

_Mocho-galego
Athene noctua
Este pequeno mocho_* é a ave de rapina nocturna mais fácil de observar, devido aos seus hábitos parcialmente diurnos. *
*O seu hábito de pousar em pontos altos, à beira da estrada,*_ torna esta espécie bastante conspícua._

Devido ás dimensões do Mocho, à sua coloração, formato de asa e avistamento diurno, por isso inclino-me para esta espécie, já que é observável na zona da Caparica e no Cabo Espichel. Foi a descrição mais parecida com o que eu vi. Vou estar atento a ver se o avisto novamente e tentar um registo fotográfico.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

*Foram lançadas 15.000 trutas nos rios de Vila Nova de Paiva*
8 Março, 2018





Para mitigar os efeitos nocivos de um verão e outono secos, em 2017, que se refletiram na drástica diminuição de água nos rios do concelho e consequentemente na fauna local, o Município em parceria com o Clube de Caça e Pesca de Vila Nova de Paiva, colocaram em prática ações de repovoamento por todo o concelho, nos rios Paiva, Côvo e Mau, com a participação do autarca José Morgado.







O Rio Paiva é o habitat propício ao desenvolvimento da chamada “truta de pinta vermelha”, que povoa as suas águas frias e bem oxigenadas. Manter o equilíbrio faunístico e permitir o desenvolvimento destas trutas tão apreciadas, sensibilizar para a preservação dos rios e das suas espécies autóctones, são alguns dos objetivos a que o Município e os Clubes de Caça e Pesca concelhios se propõem, com estas ações de repovoamento.

Fotos: CMVNP

http://daoedemo.com/foram-lancadas-15-000-trutas-nos-rios-de-vila-nova-de-paiva/


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:50)

"Instalação das passagens ACO na estrada municipal 535. Estas passagens foram especialmente desenvolvidas a pensar na biologia dos anfíbios e têm sido utilizadas com bastante sucesso em outros países da Europa. Em Portugal esta é a primeira vez que estão a ser utilizadas! Esperemos que tenham igual sucesso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Trabalho acompanhado de perto pela equipa da Câmara Municipal de Montemor o Novo e pela equipa de filmagens do parceiro Universidade de Aveiro."


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

O que fazem as aves quando chove:

https://baynature.org/2014/12/11/ask-naturalist-birds-rains/

https://toughlittlebirds.com/2014/10/18/what-do-birds-do-when-it-rains/

http://www.natureoutside.com/where-do-birds-go-when-it-rains/


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

belem disse:


> O que fazem as aves quando chove:
> 
> https://baynature.org/2014/12/11/ask-naturalist-birds-rains/
> 
> ...


Quem dera que por aqui viessem comer assim.


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Se não andarem por aí gatos ou cães, é encontrar um bom sítio (aberto e com boa visibilidade) para espalhar alpista (etc...), que é para as aves se sentirem mais seguras e pode pôr um comedouro ao pé, que as aves normalmente são muito curiosas (mas também cautelosas) e vão acabar por querer explorá-lo e eventualmente dar com a forma de como sacar as sementes, ainda que isso possa levar tempo... E depois uma vez que as aves associem o comedouro a comida, pode pôr o comedouro no local que achar melhor (se bem que talvez tenha que estudar sobre quais os sítios melhores para este efeito), que as aves em princípio vão encontrá-lo e vão associá-lo a alimento.
Bom isto foi uma forma de eu atrair aves, penso que o Mr. Neves percebe mais disto do que eu, por isso é uma questão de tomar nota, das indicações que ele já lhe deu...
E sempre pode complementar tudo isto, com uma pesquisa na internet (pois tenho a certeza que há mais entusiastas).


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mar 2018 às 17:32)

Gatos por aqui é difícil, não aparecem por cá. Cães, tenho 2, mas o local onde coloquei o comedouro, está vedado a eles. Já espalhei alguma alpista no chão e os marotos bem lá vão comer. No comedouro é que
deve ter algo que eles receiam, que bem o evitam.
Quando vier o tempo sem chuva vou colocar um prato desse dos vasos de flores, para experimentar.
Vou colocar no chão e depois vou pendurar próximo do comedouro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

*Autoridade Marítima alerta para perigos de caravela-portuguesa em praias do Algarve*
11/3/2018, 12:55
2
Autoridade Marítima Nacional alertou a população para evitar contacto com caravelas-portuguesas que desde sábado surgiram na costa do Algarve, nas praias entre Monte Gordo e a Manta Rota.

Partilhe




* 
*
A Autoridade Marítima Nacional (AMN) alertou este domingo a população para evitar o contacto com as caravelas-portuguesas que desde sábado surgiram na costa do Algarve, com maior incidência nas praias entre Monte Gordo e a Manta Rota.

“Em caso de ser avistada, deve-se evitar o contacto com este organismo de nome científico ‘Physalia physalis’ e que vive na superfície do mar graças ao seu flutuador cilíndrico, azul-arroxeado, cheio de gás, cujos tentáculos podem atingir os 30 metros, sendo o seu veneno muito perigoso”, alertou a AMN em comunicado.

Aquela espécie aquática parecida com a alforreca surgiu nas praias do sotavento algarvio, no sábado, com maior expressão entre Monte Gordo e a Manta Rota, no concelho de Vila Real de Santo António, no distrito de Faro.

De acordo com a AMN, “algumas pessoas, especialmente as sensíveis às picadas e venenos das águas-vivas, podem ter reações alérgicas graves, como falta de ar, palpitações, cãibras, náuseas, vómitos, febre, desmaios, convulsões, arritmias cardíacas e problemas respiratórios”.

“Nestes casos devem ser encaminhadas de imediato para o serviço de urgência das unidades de saúde”, sublinhou a AMN no documento.

Os efeitos da picada daqueles organismos marinhos resultam em “dor forte, sensação de queimadura, irritação, vermelhidão, inchaço e comichão”.

A AMN acrescenta que, no caso de haver contacto com a caravela-portuguesa, as pessoas devem evitar esfregar a zona atingida, não usar água doce, álcool ou amónia, lavar com soro fisiológico, retirar os tentáculos (caso tenham ficado agarrados à pele) utilizando luvas ou uma pinça de plástico e aplicar vinagre, bandas ou água quente, para aliviar a dor, e consultar assistência médica o mais rapidamente possível.
http://observador.pt/2018/03/11/aut...-de-caravela-portuguesa-em-praias-do-algarve/


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:56)

ct1gnd disse:


> Gatos por aqui é difícil, não aparecem por cá. Cães, tenho 2, mas o local onde coloquei o comedouro, está vedado a eles. Já espalhei alguma alpista no chão e os marotos bem lá vão comer. No comedouro é que
> deve ter algo que eles receiam, que bem o evitam.
> Quando vier o tempo sem chuva vou colocar um prato desse dos vasos de flores, para experimentar.
> Vou colocar no chão e depois vou pendurar próximo do comedouro.


vejo que não falta entusiasmo, como já disse o comedouro é um elemento novo e estranho e ainda estão a ver o que é mal se habituem usam-no


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2018 às 11:33)

As abelhas, abelhões e borboletas, estão a aproveitar ao máximo este dia de sol, para conseguirem recolher algum néctar, nas flores silvestres que cobrem o solo da vinha.

A erva que se chama vulgarmente por eneicha, também está no seu auge


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Isto acontece um pouco por todo o lado, mesmo em terrenos onde não existe habitações, como é o caso de uma grande quinta privada, desmatou cerca de 30 hectares de plantas melíferas, como rosmaninho, alecrim, entre outras...


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

está o caos instalado, o sr GNR a partir de hoje vão andar em força caça a multa em força, o governo podia prolongar os prazos visto o ambiente estar húmido,
tem-se cortado de tudo mesmo árvores centenárias e protegidas reacção histérica ao verão e outono


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

camrov8 disse:


> está o caos instalado, o sr GNR a partir de hoje vão andar em força caça a multa em força, o governo podia prolongar os prazos visto o ambiente estar húmido,
> tem-se cortado de tudo mesmo árvores centenárias e protegidas reacção histérica ao verão e outono



*Limpeza das florestas: “Não serão aplicadas coimas até junho", garante António Costa- fonte:24*

O Governo vai aprovar hoje um decreto-lei para que não sejam aplicadas coimas relativas à limpeza das matas se estas estiverem concluídas até junho, anunciou hoje o primeiro-ministro.


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 20:47)

camrov8 disse:


> está o caos instalado, o sr GNR a partir de hoje vão andar em força caça a multa em força, o governo podia prolongar os prazos visto o ambiente estar húmido,
> tem-se cortado de tudo mesmo árvores centenárias e protegidas reacção histérica ao verão e outono


Verdade, por estes lados é uma desgraça igual. Corta-se tudo e mais alguma coisa. Já não bastou os incêndios, que dizimou milhões de arvores. Agora derrubam tudo, para se cumprir uma lei feita no joelho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 20:55)

ct1gnd disse:


> Verdade, por estes lados é uma desgraça igual. Corta-se tudo e mais alguma coisa. Já não bastou os incêndios, que dizimou milhões de arvores. Agora derrubam tudo, para se cumprir uma lei feita no joelho.


A lei já existia, a diferença é que nunca foi cumprida. Por isso é que isto chegou a este estremo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:36)

*CRIANÇAS NATURALISTAS FAZEM LISTA DE INSECTOS EM VILA DO BISPO~*

Cerca de 100 crianças levantaram pedras à procura de escaravelhos, bichos-de-conta, aranhas e escorpiões e vasculharam os campos para encontrar borboletas, abelhas e abelhões nos Dias dos Insectos em Ordem em Vila do Bispo (Faro). Saiba com quantas espécies ficou este registo naturalista.

Entre 5 e 9 de Março, os alunos do 5º e do 8º ano da Escola EB 2,3 São Vicente de Vila do Bispo e 12 professores arregaçaram mangas com um objectivo claro: explorar e descobrir a diversidade de insetos da sua região.

*



*
O escaravelho-ciclope (Scarites cyclops) é um poderoso predador que vive nas arribas litorais. Foto: Albano Soares

“As abróteas, de grandes flores brancas, formam campos extensos nesta altura do ano. Num desses campos, num vale abrigado junto ao Paúl da Lontreira, os alunos viram finalmente insetos a voar: abelhas (Ordem Hymenoptera) e moscas (Ordem Diptera). Além da bem conhecida abelha-do-mel, viram-se abelhões e abelhas solitárias, algumas delas vistas pela primeira vez na EBIO Boca do Rio.” Tal foi o caso da  pequena abelha solitária _Eucera cf. elongatula “_possivelmente nunca antes citada para o nosso país”.
*



*
Vespa polinizadora. Foto: Albano Soares

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/criancas-naturalistas-fazem-lista-insectos-vila-bispo/

Excelente iniciativa, e que devia servir de exemplo ás restantes escolas do nosso país.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A lei já existia, a diferença é que nunca foi cumprida. Por isso é que isto chegou a este estremo.


quer dizer assustaram toda a gente, gente com poucos rendimentos foram arranjar dinheiro que se calhar nem tinham para limpar e pior quanta biodiversidade, árvores centenárias e protegidas foram abatidas para tentar fazer tudo a tempo.
não sou contra a limpeza ela tem de ser feita mas durante anos ninguém fiscalizou agora passou do 8 ao 80 e se não há casa a multa porque é que as multas são cobradas em euros


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:51)

camrov8 disse:


> quer dizer assustaram toda a gente, gente com poucos rendimentos foram arranjar dinheiro que se calhar nem tinham para limpar e pior quanta biodiversidade, árvores centenárias e protegidas foram abatidas para tentar fazer tudo a tempo.
> não sou contra a limpeza ela tem de ser feita mas durante anos ninguém fiscalizou agora passou do 8 ao 80 e se não há casa a multa porque é que as multas são cobradas em euros



*Homem morreu atingido por árvore que cortava em Penacova*

Um homem de 82 anos morreu esta sexta-feira, no concelho de Penacova, quando procedia ao corte de uma árvore que o atingiu na queda, disse uma fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários locais à agência Lusa.

Quando chegaram ao local do acidente, na Granja, freguesia de Figueira de Lorvão, os bombeiros ainda tentaram reanimar a vítima, mas sem resultados, afirmou à agência Lusa o comandante António Simões.

"Tudo indica que o homem andava a cortar a árvore" com uma motosserra, próximo da povoação, adiantou, explicando que se tratava de "uma acácia de grande porte".

Segundo uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra, o alerta para o acidente foi recebido cerca das 15.50 horas.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/co...r-arvore-que-cortava-em-penacova-9193565.html

Pessoas já com uma certa idade, e com pequenas reformas ficam logo assustadas com o valor das multas, e depois isto aliado já as poucas capacidade físicas para trabalhos com motosserras ou roçadoras e pode acontecer acidentes que se poderiam evitar, ainda esta semana vi na televisão dois senhores a limparem um terreno de encosta com roçadoras e um deles viu-se mesmo a escorregar pela encosta.

Outra coisa as pessoas não olham a nada é limpar tudo, o quem vem á frente dos olhos, quer seja árvore protegida ou não, e depois alucidados também pelos anúncios na televião que diz simplesmente corte as árvores em redor de sua casa, dos tais 50 metros.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

quase que se podia processar o estado por criar pânico na população


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

camrov8 disse:


> quer dizer assustaram toda a gente, gente com poucos rendimentos foram arranjar dinheiro que se calhar nem tinham para limpar e pior quanta biodiversidade, árvores centenárias e protegidas foram abatidas para tentar fazer tudo a tempo.
> não sou contra a limpeza ela tem de ser feita mas durante anos ninguém fiscalizou agora passou do 8 ao 80 e se não há casa a multa porque é que as multas são cobradas em euros


É melhor arder...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor arder...


que achas não estou a falar disso. era desnecessária tanta pressão e e duplicar multas, se em anos anteriores a fiscalização o fosse mais eficaz e não te esqueças que uma das maiores áreas ardidas são do próprio estado o pinhal de Leiria e suspeito que se alguém tiver tempo entre mãos e vá ver os terrrenos pertencentes ao estado quantos deles estão limpos


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor arder...



Claro que não, mas as ditas limpezas, ou antes malditas em muitas situações, pois as árvores são muito importantes, e nem vale a pena inumerá-las aqui, pois nunca mais saía daqui, o que eu gostava era de ter árvores em todo o redor de casa, pois assim até ficava com um ar-condicionado gratuito no verão, e ainda tinha as aves bem mais perto de casa, isto para falar que agora ás portas da Primavera, já oiço as aves a cantar ainda antes das 6 da manhã.
Mas claro, não falo em eucaliptos ou pinheiros, nem em árvores de porte demasiado alto, isto depois também depende da melhor gestão que se queira e para que efeito.
Como nós vimos nestes grande incendios em que arderam hectares de pomares e vinhas totalmente limpos, só o calor chegou para matar as plantas, mas também foi um fogo fora do comum, aliado a vento excessivos, e que esperemos já não assistir a outro fogo a assim na nossa vida.

E como eu costumo dizer, isto era tudo tão melhor se as pessoas que são loucas pelo fogo, ou por ver os bombeiro as trabalhar, não se lembrassem de andar por aí a atirar fogo.
E para quem gosta de ver o trabalho dos bombeiros ou dos polícias, recomendo as séries estrangeiras Chicago Fire e Chicago PD, respectivamente.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

ps. para quem não gosta o fogo faz parte integrante da floresta


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

camrov8 disse:


> ps. para quem não gosta o fogo faz parte integrante da floresta



Sim claro que o fogo, faz e sempre fará parte da nossa floresta mediterranica, mas sendo usado por profissionais, e na época certa, neste caso por sapadores florestais que usam a técnica de fogo controlado, no outono, ou na primavera, reduzindo assim a matéria vegetal.
O fogo com labaredas gigantes, consumindo tudo o que apanha pela frente só serve para roubar vidas humanas e bens materiais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 11:02)

"Foi assim que encontrei a minha praia na 2ª feira passada... Muito triste! A quantidade de cotonetes, aplicadores de tampões, toalhetes... era um absurdo!!
Já era tempo de educar a população para aquilo que se pode e que não se pode deitar na sanita. 
Já era tempo de se arranjar uma solução decente para retirar este lixo das ETARs sem ter que passar por um simples "abre portas" (para o mar) de cada vez que chove. 
Também é triste descobrir que em Portugal há muitas ETARs inactivas... Limitam-se a Estações de "Passagem" de Águas Residuais. 
Para mim, isto é um problema de saúde pública que não pode passar despercebido.

É verdade que também estavam muitas coisas que devem ter vindo por outras vias mas, as das águas residuais são imbatíveis.

12/03/2018, Praia das Avencas (Cascais)"



Creio que se ningém limpasse o areal a tempo de iniciar a época balnear, que as pessoas logo teriam de pensar 2 vezes antes de deitar o lixo, para o chão ou para para as linhas de água, ou então tinham de estendar a toalha  em cima deste lixo todo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

*Robots polinizadores! 
Uma Corporação Gigante de Varejo dos EUA apenas arquivou uma patente para as abelhas de robôs autónomos*







Como um episódio do _Black Mirror_ , o Walmart arquivou uma patente para abelhas robóticas autônomas, chamados tecnicamente de drones de polinização, que poderiam potencialmente polinizar culturas como as abelhas reais.


Os drones levariam pólen de uma planta para outra, usando sensores e câmeras para detectar a localização das culturas.

Primeiro visto por CB Insights, a patente de abelha robótica aparece ao longo de outras cinco patentes para agricultura de drones, incluindo uma que identificaria pragas e outra que monitoraria a saúde das culturas. O Walmart não respondeu imediatamente ao pedido de comentários do Business Insider.

Embora o objetivo exato da Walmart para essas patentes não seja claro, eles podem sinalizar que a empresa espera se aventurar na agricultura e obter mais controle sobre sua cadeia de abastecimento alimentar.

https://www.sciencealert.com/walmart-has-filed-a-patent-for-robot-bees-pollination-drones

Comentário de SPEN - Sociedade Portuguesa de Entomologia

Até há pouco podia parecer ficção científica mas infelizmente já é realidade, uma empresa americana registou uma patente de um robot polinizador. O homem na sua arrogância e busca de lucro quer substituir a natureza...

Eu mais uma vez fico sem palavras, quer dizer em vez de se proteger ao máximos os insectos polinizadores, e com o incentivo de se plantar muitas árvores e plantas melíferas, mas não continuamos a dar passs para trás.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim claro que o fogo, faz e sempre fará parte da nossa floresta mediterranica, mas sendo usado por profissionais, e na época certa, neste caso por sapadores florestais que usam a técnica de fogo controlado, no outono, ou na primavera, reduzindo assim a matéria vegetal.
> O fogo com labaredas gigantes, consumindo tudo o que apanha pela frente só serve para roubar vidas humanas e bens materiais.


o fogo natural não mete profissionais, queimadas e fogos são 2 coisas diferentes , umas quantas espécies não só de flora mas também de fauna carecem de zonas ardidas para se reproduzirem, 
o sobreiro o pinheiro entre outros tem características que os tornam resistentes ao fogo e não foram os neandertais que incendiavam


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

remember disse:


> Podem adicionar mais fotos destas



Obrigado, cá ficam, então, mais uns registos de hoje Diria que este Lugre(_Carduelis spinus_) ainda vai andar por aqui algum tempo (este e as fêmeas que vieram com ele), e agora com este novo round de frio europeu...  a verdade é que eu não me importo nadinha Entretanto diria que estou quase a ter Pintassilgos (frequentadores assíduos durante o  final do Verão) no quintal, hoje apareceu um casalinho deles a olhar para a fartura dos Verdilhões, lá foram cantarolando, mas depois sumiram-se

















O beija-flores Chapim-azul (_Cyanistes caeruleus_)




Esta foi tirada ontem, trata-se de uma Carriça (Troglodytes troglodytes), volta e não volta lá vem até ao quintal, é das aves mais pequeninas presentes na nossa avifauna. São muito irrequietas, e cantam melodiosamente, mas ainda não a consegui apanhar com a melhor luz:


----------



## remember (17 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado, cá ficam, então, mais uns registos de hoje Diria que este Lugre(_Carduelis spinus_) ainda vai andar por aqui algum tempo (este e as fêmeas que vieram com ele), e agora com este novo round de frio europeu...  a verdade é que eu não me importo nadinha Entretanto diria que estou quase a ter Pintassilgos (frequentadores assíduos durante o  final do Verão) no quintal, hoje apareceu um casalinho deles a olhar para a fartura dos Verdilhões, lá foram cantarolando, mas depois sumiram-se
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL! Como consegues tirar fotos com tanta qualidade? Máquina profissional?


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

remember disse:


> BRUTAL! Como consegues tirar fotos com tanta qualidade? Máquina profissional?



Olá remember. Obrigado mais uma vez. Na verdade a minha máquina de profissional não tem nada, já está até fora das competições com as outras compactas e DSLR. Trata-se de uma velhota Canon Powershot SX40HS, até já tem "artroses" e tudo, cada vez que faço maior aproximação, a objetiva chia por todos os lados. Por isso a qualidade destas fotos à vista da qualidade de outros ferraris fotográficos, ainda é uma criança, aqui com cenários de fraca luminosidade e a partir de iso 400(ou superior) já se nota muito ruído ou grão, enquanto que nas recentes o ISO pode ser elevadíssimo que nada acontece, já para não falar nos formatos raw/tiff que ajudam neste sentido evitando a compressão da imagem. O sensor cmos 12.1MP também já está a passar de moda, enfim... Apesar de tudo, tento explorar ao máximo as virtudes da máquina dentro daquilo que é possível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2018 às 09:32)

*Morreu no Quénia último rinoceronte-branco do norte macho*
20 mar 2018 07:35

O último rinoceronte-branco do norte macho, Sudão, morreu no Quénia, aos 45 anos, devido a "complicações relacionadas com a idade", anunciaram hoje investigadores.





Em comunicado, a organização de proteção da vida animal OI Pejeta Conservacy, no Quénia, informou que o rinoceronte foi sujeito a eutanásia na segunda-feira, depois de o seu estado ter “piorado significativamente” e ele já não conseguir ficar de pé.

Os músculos e ossos do animal estavam a deteriorar-se e tinha desenvolvido extensos ferimentos na pele.

O rinoceronte estava envolvido num importante esforço para salvar subespécies da extinção, com a ajuda de duas fémeas.

“Ele era um grande embaixador da sua espécie e será recordado pelo trabalho que fez para suscitar uma consciência global para a situação não só dos rinocerontes mas também de muitos milhares de outras espécies sob ameaça de extinção como resultado de uma atividade humana insustentável”, disse o responsável da organização, Richard Vigne.

Os especialistas afirmaram que o Sudão, que era uma espécie de celebridade, atraindo milhares de visitantes, “apaixonou muitos com a sua dignidade e força”. Os seus tratadores descreviam-no como afável.

O último exemplar macho da sua subespécie nasceu no Sudão, foi levado para um jardim zoológico na República Checa e foi transferido para o Quénia em 2009.

O rinoceronte “contribuiu de forma significativa para a sobrevivência da sua espécie, já que procriou com duas fémeas”, indicou a organização.

Além disso, na segunda-feira foi recolhido material genético, que poderá ser utilizado em tentativas de reprodução desta subespécie através de tecnologias celulares avançadas, acrescentaram os especialistas.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/morreu-no-quenia-ultimo-rinoceronte-branco-do-norte-macho


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2018 às 13:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá remember. Obrigado mais uma vez. Na verdade a minha máquina de profissional não tem nada, já está até fora das competições com as outras compactas e DSLR. Trata-se de uma velhota Canon Powershot SX40HS, até já tem "artroses" e tudo, cada vez que faço maior aproximação, a objetiva chia por todos os lados. Por isso a qualidade destas fotos à vista da qualidade de outros ferraris fotográficos, ainda é uma criança, aqui com cenários de fraca luminosidade e a partir de iso 400(ou superior) já se nota muito ruído ou grão, enquanto que nas recentes o ISO pode ser elevadíssimo que nada acontece, já para não falar nos formatos raw/tiff que ajudam neste sentido evitando a compressão da imagem. O sensor cmos 12.1MP também já está a passar de moda, enfim... Apesar de tudo, tento explorar ao máximo as virtudes da máquina dentro daquilo que é possível.



Mesmo sem ser muito avançada e recente, tira umas fotos espectaculares, podes continuar a partilhar!


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Camurças (_Rupicapra pyrenaica_) este mês de março no Maciço de Mampodre (Cordilheira Cantábrica, León), perto da localidade de Maraña:




















Entorno com la localidade de Maraña:










Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/cabpatagonicas/


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

"Difícil de conter a emoção 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Instalada em Astor Place em New York, esta obra é uma homenagem aos 3 últimos rinocerontes brancos existentes na face da Terra: Sudan, Najin e Fatu. Dos 3 irmãos, o único macho, Sudan, morreu hoje e com muita tristeza hoje foi comunicada a extinção da espécie. Eram 40.000 exemplares ha alguns anos atrás. O chifre de cada animal vale mais do que o seu equivalente em quilos de ouro. Vale dinheiro e por dinheiro, soberba e luxúria o ser humano extinguiu uma espécie inteira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Esta obra linda (vejam as outras fotos) foi criada pelos artistas Gillie e Marc para incitar a consciência das pessoas com relação ao comércio de chifres de rinocerontes: querem coletar mais de 1 milhão de mensagens de Tchau (Good Bye) para montar uma petição contra esse comércio cruel. Imploro para as pessoas terem noção do que COMPRAM, do que usam, do que vestem. Tantas e tantas pessoas por aqui neste frio enorme usando peles no pescoço, no casaco, nos gorros. Meu senso de bondade não me faz acreditar que essas pessoas tenham noção do sofrimento dos animais dos quais as peles foram retiradas. Quando vc compra um brinco, colar, pulseira e ela pode ser de um chifre ou ossos de animais NÃO COMPRE, não seja conivente! Pergunte, tenha senso de justiça. Estamos vivendo a sexta extinção em massa do planeta Terra e é a primeira vez que essa matança está acontecendo por conta de um único ser vivo: o HOMEM. #rip #dinos @ Manhattan, New York"





Publicação retirada do facebook.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

Depois de uma caminhada, fiquei a saber que já nasceu mais um vizinho burrinho de raça mirandesa, consegui inclusive ver ele a amamentar-se.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Mais uma vez, javalis avistados na cidade!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 20:59)

E depois da diversão por parte dos estudantes universitário, o resultado é este, uma imensidão de lixo que fica para trás.
Cada vez mais temos o dever de educar os mais novos, a serem civilizados, de modo a não terem o mesmo tipo de comportamentos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

Os abates de árvores já chegaram ao Gerês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Um bonito ninho do coelhos selvagens...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um bonito ninho do coelhos selvagens...


Mas este tipo não devia mexer no ninho nem nos coelhinhos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas este tipo não devia mexer no ninho nem nos coelhinhos...



Eu sigo de perto o trabalho dele, o Mário Gonçalves foi o 1º produtor de figo da índia em Portugal, o ninho de coelhos estava dentro do monte do estrume, que ele estava a usar com recurso a uma retroescavadora, seria usado para plantar mais palmas.
Ele apenas estaria a tentar remediar a situação, pois foi mesmo acidental.


----------



## remember (29 Mar 2018 às 22:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas este tipo não devia mexer no ninho nem nos coelhinhos...



Não se deve mexer pelo simples facto da mãe rejeitar as suas crias!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

As nossas árvores autóctones acolhem uma imensidão de biodiversidade, quer a nivel de flora ou de fauna, ora veja-se aqui o caso de um velhinho castanheiro com cerca de 300 anos, em que num dos seus troncos já cresce um pinheiro, mas mesmo se passa com as oliveiras, conheço aqui 2, em que numa das suas pernadas cresecem sanguinhos das sebes, a natureza no seu melhor é assim mesmo.

"Obra de arte da Natureza. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serra da Freita."


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2018 às 21:06)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 12:37)

Cada vez mais todos nós devemos de estar conscientes para os perigos que os plásticos causam quando vão parar ao mar.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Cada vez mais todos nós devemos de estar conscientes para os perigos que os plásticos causam quando vão parar ao mar.



Qualquer medida que vise a redução do consumo de plástico deve ser apoiada!

Eu estou a tentar mudar de hábitos para desplastificar a minha vida, uma das medidas foi aderir às escovas de dentes de bambu!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 14:03)

*Autarcas visitam obra de beneficiação e colocação de dispositivos de proteção animal na “Estrada da Valeira”*

O vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Évora, João Rodrigues, e a vereadora Sara Dimas Fernandes, deslocaram-se esta quinta-feira à estrada municipal 529 - “Estrada da Valeira” – para, na companhia de investigadores e técnicos da Universidade de Évora, acompanhar “in loco” os trabalhos de instalação de dispositivos de proteção animal, no âmbito do Projeto LIFE LINES...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:26)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

> *O negócio da China que está a explodir em Portugal*
> 
> Na Reportagem Especial desta terça-feira apresentamos-lhe um tráfico cada vez mais sofisticado. No último ano podem ter sido traficadas para a China, a partir de Portugal, várias toneladas de meixão vivo. O meixão é a última fase larvar da Enguia-europeia, espécie em perigo crítico, cuja exportação para fora da União Europeia é proibida.



Link para a Reportagem da SIC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

A biodiversidade planta-se, semeia-se e cuida-se.
Os marmeleiros e as gingeiras estão no seu esplendor.
Enquanto abria umas covas, para colocar umas plantas, encontrei uma minhoca com mais de 2 palmos de comprimento, enquanto vim buscar o telefone, escapou-me, e já não consegui capturar essa "beldade."


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2018 às 23:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A biodiversidade planta-se, semeia-se e cuida-se.
> Os marmeleiros e as gingeiras estão no seu esplendor.
> Enquanto abria umas covas, para colocar umas plantas, encontrei uma minhoca com mais de 2 palmos de comprimento, enquanto vim buscar o telefone, escapou-me, e já não consegui capturar essa "beldade."



Olá @Pedro1993 estás com algum problema no telemóvel?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 09:09)

remember disse:


> Olá @Pedro1993 estás com algum problema no telemóvel?



Referes-te á qualidade das imagens certo, sim a camara não está nas melhores condições.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 11:31)

*Novas licenças. Empresas de celuloses obrigadas a reduzir descargas no verão*
HÁ UMA HORA
1
As novas licenças para as empresas de celulose em Vila Velha de Ródão vão restringir as descargas no rio Tejo durante o período de estiagem (Verão). Celtejo terá de reduzir carga poluente em 52%.


Empresas de pasta e papel localizadas em Vila Velha de Ródão Foram já foram informadas das condições das novas licenças de descarga no rio Tejo às empresas Celtejo, Navigator e Paper Prime. A Celtejo, que foi apontada como a principal responsável pela concentração excessiva de material orgânico que deu origem ao fenómeno de poluição em janeiro, terá de reduzir em 52% as cargas poluentes, diz um comunicado da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente.

A APA explica que as novas licenças seguem um novo paradigma, que considera a necessidade dos operadores se adaptarem às consequências das alterações climáticas, em particular aos fenómenos de seca e ao seu impacto na qualidade das massas de água.

Todas as licenças obrigam a uma redução da carga poluente em relação às anteriores e a criação de um período excecional, decretado pela APA, sempre que as condições meteorológicas ou as condições qualitativas e quantitativas do meio recetor – o rio Tejo – o exigirem.

No caso da Celtejo, responsável por 96% do efluente rejeitado, a licença determina uma redução de 52% da carga poluente e estabelece dois períodos: húmido (de 1 de novembro a 30 de abril) e estiagem (de 1 de maio a 31 de outubro).

As condições definidas para o período de estiagem (verão) são mais restritivas, obrigando a uma redução da carga poluente. No caso de ser declarado o período excecional, a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente poderá impor uma redução ainda maior. As novas licenças determinam ainda às três empresas obrigações novas e mais exigentes de monitorização e de reporte do estado do efluente e, à Celtejo, também do meio hídrico recetor. As empresas têm um prazo de 10 dias para se pronunciarem sobre os termos das novas licenças.

Para a emissão destas licenças foram tidos em conta os resultados do estudo realizado pela Universidade Nova de Lisboa, que permitiram determinar a capacidade real de carga do rio Tejo.
https://observador.pt/2018/04/14/no...loses-obrigadas-a-reduzir-descargas-no-verao/


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 09:58)

*Sem palhinhas, sacos e garrafas: Cascais e Estoril vai ser freguesia sem plásticos*

*



*

Este movimento inspirou-se numa campanha de sucesso, realizada em Cornwall, Inglaterra, que sensibiliza as populações para os danos que os plásticos descartáveis, em particular, as palhinhas, podem causar aos oceanos".

A freguesia de Cascais e Estoril vai abolir os plásticos nos seus serviços, nomeadamente as palhinhas, sacos ou garrafas.

Para o efeito, a respetiva Junta de Freguesia  assinou uma parceria com o Movimento Claro Cascais, tendo já despachado a medida que não permitirá a utilização de plástico nos serviços da Junta.

Pedro Morais Soares, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Cascais e Estoril, considera que “é essencial que se produza uma mudança de atitude de todos nós relativamente à proteção do meio ambiente e a administração pública, nomeadamente a local, tem um papel importante nessa sensibilização”.

“É do conhecimento público que, em geral, um terço do lixo doméstico é composto por resíduos plásticos. Consideramos este valor preocupante pelo que nos orgulhamos do passo que vamos dar relativamente à abolição dos plásticos nos nossos serviços”, acrescenta este responsável.

A iniciativa da Junta de Freguesia de Cascais e Estoril nasceu de uma parceria com o Movimento Claro Cascais, “um grupo criado por três estudantes cascalenses com o objetivo de sensibilizar a população de que progresso não deve ser sinónimo de violação ambiental”.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...e-estoril-ja-e-freguesia-sem-plasticos-292370


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Abr 2018 às 10:34)

Andei com o meu comedouro, a saltar de arvore em arvore, na esperança de encontrar o local ideal para os passaritos lá irem comer. Tudo em vão, não os conseguia convencer. Ontem usei outro metodo. Tenho reparado que eles andam sempre a comer no chão e pensei se não seria boa opção colocar o comedouro na terra.... Assim fiz. Ontem já reparei que a comida que tinha colocado no comedouro tinha levado uma vaia. Foi quase metade do comedouro embora. Mas ainda não consegui ver as especies que lá vão comer. O que comem melhor é a alpista. Agora vou juntar tambem sementes de girassol para diversificar as variedades que lá vão comer.


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 09:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Referes-te á qualidade das imagens certo, sim a camara não está nas melhores condições.



É pena, às vezes partilhas ai umas fotos que, com um pouco melhor de qualidade, ficavam brutais, mesmo assim não deixes de partilhar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 17:07)

remember disse:


> É pena, às vezes partilhas ai umas fotos que, com um pouco melhor de qualidade, ficavam brutais, mesmo assim não deixes de partilhar!



A camara é do telemóvel, e está um pouco danificada, e a resolução também não é a melhor, pois ele já é um pouco antigo.
Eu também não faço tratamento da imagem.


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 18:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A camara é do telemóvel, e está um pouco danificada, e a resolução também não é a melhor, pois ele já é um pouco antigo.
> Eu também não faço tratamento da imagem.



Nem interessa se fazes tratamento de imagem, o que importa é a intenção de partilhar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 18:09)

remember disse:


> Nem interessa se fazes tratamento de imagem, o que importa é a intenção de partilhar!



Pois eu também penso assim, o mais importante é tentar capturar o momento, caso se trate de algo a ver com o tempo meteorológico, ou então caso se trate se seres vivos.


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Fiquei um pouco desiludido ao ver as fotos que tirei hoje com um Xiaomi Redmi 4X Pro









Porque será que ficam desfocadas? Será que não sei mexer nisto?






Conseguem perceber que animal é este?


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

remember disse:


> Conseguem perceber que animal é este?



Galinha-d'água (_Gallinula chloropus_)


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

Em breve teremos uma nova espécie de canídeo por Iberia: _Canis aureus._

*El chacal dorado avanza por Europa y ya atraviesa los Alpes*
*La especie, recluida hasta hace medio siglo en enclaves aislados de los Balcanes, ha sido observada por primera vez en Francia*
*Sus únicos límites parecen ser las nieves intensas y la presencia estable de lobos*
Barcelona - Domingo, 15/04/2018 | Actualizado a las 20:42 CEST


Un chacal dorado fotografiado en los montes Ródope, en el sur de Bulgaria. / ONDREJ PROSICKY (123RF)


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

Pek disse:


> Galinha-d'água (_Gallinula chloropus_)



Obrigado é isso mesmo, vi bastantes com os filhotes atrás...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 17:49)

*Cegonha apaixonada volta sempre para a companheira que não pode voar*

Pelo 16ª. ano consecutivo, Kepletan, o macho, fez a migração da África do Sul até à Croácia e voltou para Malena, a fêmea, que não consegue voar.








Acontece todos os anos durante o mês de Agosto: Klepetan, uma cegonha macho, deixa a sua alma gémea na Croácia para fazer a sua migração até à África do Sul. Não podem ir juntos porque ela, chamada Malena, não consegue voar: a sua asa foi ferida por um caçador há 22 anos. Então, espera pelo fim do Inverno até ao mês de Março ou Abril, há já 16 anos. E Kepletan chega sempre: este ano, a data escolhida foi 9 de Abril.


Enquanto Klepetan viaja os mais de 12 mil quilómetros que separam a pequena vila de Brodski Varoš no este da Croácia à Cidade do Cabo, capital sul-africana, Malena é cuidada por Stjepan Vokic. Tudo começou em 1993, quando Malena feriu a sua asa e Stjepan a acolheu, tratando dela. Poucos anos depois o amor entre Malena e Klepetan floresceu e, a partir daí, todos os anos acontece o mesmo ritual de viagem e retorno.

E Vokic não tem dúvidas de que é a mesma cegonha que volta todos os anos: "Mal chegou foi logo directo ao balde que tenho com peixes para ele. Estava vazio porque não o esperava tão cedo, mas só ele sabe onde o encontrar. Depois, claro, foi até ao ninho tal como faz todos os anos", contou Stjepan.

Ao início, esta relação pareceu condenada devido aos quilómetros que os separavam e ao facto de Malena não conseguir migrar com Klepetan no fim do Verão. Ainda assim, o amor persistiu e hoje as duas cegonhas já tiveram 62 filhotes.

http://www.sabado.pt/vida/detalhe/c...a-sempre-para-a-companheira-que-nao-pode-voar


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Abr 2018 às 21:52)

[


Todos os anos fazem ninho no alpendre da entrada de minha casa.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Abr 2018 às 22:03)

Depois de muita luta, lá consegui motivá-los a irem papar. O comedouro dá para cerca de 1 semana.
A foto foi tirada de muito longe, pois mal eu me aproximo, fogem logo.
Algum especialista me sabe dizer o nome da espécie?



http://i63.tinypic.com/11m6hki.jpg[/IMG]']


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2018 às 22:17)

ct1gnd disse:


> Depois de muita luta, lá consegui motivá-los a irem papar. O comedouro dá para cerca de 1 semana.
> A foto foi tirada de muito longe, pois mal eu me aproximo, fogem logo.
> Algum especialista me sabe dizer o nome da espécie?
> 
> ...



Ora mas que belas notícias!! Aparentemente é um chamariz, mas a distância e o facto da cabeça quase não se ver pode dar lugar a algumas duvidas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2018 às 22:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> [
> 
> 
> Todos os anos fazem ninho no alpendre da entrada de minha casa.



Os pintassilgos são apaixonados por niger, girassol, cardos e dentes de leão, se tiver aí alguma coisa destas eles certamente vão até lá comer.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 14:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> Depois de muita luta, lá consegui motivá-los a irem papar. O comedouro dá para cerca de 1 semana.
> A foto foi tirada de muito longe, pois mal eu me aproximo, fogem logo.
> Algum especialista me sabe dizer o nome da espécie?
> 
> ...



Chamariz (_Serinus serinus_). Em espanhol "serín verdecillo" ou "verdecillo".


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

Filhotes de melro-preto (_Turdus merula_) ("mirlo común" em espanhol) ontem em uma oliveira-brava (zambujeiro) na minha quinta. Imagem e gif capturados do vídeo que fiz com o telemóvel quando não estavam os adultos:











Hoje eu observei de longe com binóculos e tudo vai bem


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Abr 2018 às 21:19)

Hoje já tive que encher de novo o comedouro. Cada vez, a comida desaparece mais rápido.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Abr 2018 às 21:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> Hoje já tive que encher de novo o comedouro. Cada vez, a comida desaparece mais rápido.



Belos registos. Confirma-se mesmo o chamariz (S_erinus serinus), _eles adoram as sementes de nabo e as outras também no geral. O da primeira foto é uma "pardaleca"  - "pardal comum" fêmea. Essas espécies são também assíduas aqui no meu quintal.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 21:56)

ct1gnd disse:


> Hoje já tive que encher de novo o comedouro. Cada vez, a comida desaparece mais rápido.



 Apenas adicionar ao que @Mr. Neves perfeitamente diz que nas três imagens o chamariz é um macho.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Abr 2018 às 23:11)

Obrigado @Mr. Neves e @Pek pelas vossas informações.
Não faço ideia se o chamariz é o mesmo nas 3 fotos. Eu penso que não, pois as fotos foram tiradas com algum tempo de intervalo entre elas.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 23:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado @Mr. Neves e @Pek pelas vossas informações.
> Não faço ideia se o chamariz é o mesmo nas 3 fotos. Eu penso que não, pois as fotos foram tiradas com algum tempo de intervalo entre elas.



São dois indivíduos: o das fotos 2 e 4 e o da foto 3.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Abr 2018 às 00:08)

Bom já que estamos numa de passarinhos, já estou cheio de saudades dos lugres. Marcaram a viagem de regresso mesmo no fim da 1ª quinzena deste mês ou seja a 15 de Abril (data curiosa), no dia 16 já nem sinal deles, agora talvez só para o ano.

Fica o apanhado das melhores fotos que fiz deles este mês e no fim de Março (são muitas ainda):


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Abr 2018 às 00:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom já que estamos numa de passarinhos, já estou cheio de saudades dos lugres. Marcaram a viagem de regresso mesmo no fim da 1ª quinzena deste mês ou sejam a 15 de Abril (data curiosa), no dia 16 já nem sinal deles, agora talvez só para o ano.
> 
> Fica o apanhado das melhores fotos que fiz deles este mês e no fim de Março (são muitas ainda):


Eu também tenho cá desses...


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2018 às 01:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom já que estamos numa de passarinhos, já estou cheio de saudades dos lugres. Marcaram a viagem de regresso mesmo no fim da 1ª quinzena deste mês ou sejam a 15 de Abril (data curiosa), no dia 16 já nem sinal deles, agora talvez só para o ano.
> 
> Fica o apanhado das melhores fotos que fiz deles este mês e no fim de Março (são muitas ainda):



Magníficas! É um fringilídeo muito bonito. Em a P.I. pode-se ver na primavera e no verão em sistemas montanhosos e florestas de coníferas e mistas húmidas, sobre tudo nos Pirenéus, Sistema Ibérico Norte, Montes Bascos e Cordilheira Cantábrica, e, em menor número, no Sistema Ibérico Sul e Sistema Central. Ocasionalmente, também se reproduz em a Cordilheira Bética e, esporadicamente, no Macizo Galaico, Zamora (Sanabria, Carballeda, Aliste), Trás-os-Montes e Gerês-Xurés. Há variações notáveis no tamanho das suas populações dependendo do ano.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Abr 2018 às 01:24)

Pek disse:


> Magníficas! É um fringilídeo muito bonito. Em a P.I. pode-se ver na primavera e no verão em sistemas montanhosos e florestas de coníferas e mistas húmidas, sobre tudo nos Pirenéus, Sistema Ibérico Norte, Montes Bascos e Cordilheira Cantábrica, e, em menor número, no Sistema Ibérico Sul e Sistema Central. Ocasionalmente, também se reproduz em a Cordilheira Bética e, esporadicamente, no Macizo Galaico, Zamora (Sanabria, Carballeda, Aliste), Trás-os-Montes e Gerês-Xurés. Há variações notáveis no tamanho das suas populações dependendo do ano.



Obrigado, sim eles são muito bonitos e têm um comportamento peculiar por vezes, sendo que até toleram bem a presença humana. Li algures que dentro dos bandos "elegem" um chefe, que por norma é o individuo que possui maior barrete preto, digamos que esse acaba por ser o que tem maior dominância nas fêmeas e no alimento, é uma espécie de hierarquia. Aqui não presenciei nada disso, mas é no mínimo curioso. Ainda fiquei na expectativa que eles ficassem cá a residir, afinal aqui até teriam uma vida boa, ou melhor, alimento não faltaria Mas pronto eles têm as suas preferências pelo norte e centro da Europa


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2018 às 02:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado, sim eles são muito bonitos e têm um comportamento peculiar por vezes, sendo que até toleram bem a presença humana. Li algures que dentro dos bandos "elegem" um chefe, que por norma é o individuo que possui maior barrete preto, digamos que esse acaba por ser o que tem maior dominância nas fêmeas e no alimento, é uma espécie de hierarquia. Aqui não presenciei nada disso, mas é no mínimo curioso. Ainda fiquei na expectativa que eles ficassem cá a residir, afinal aqui até teriam uma vida boa, ou melhor, alimento não faltaria Mas pronto eles têm as suas preferências pelo norte e centro da Europa



Sim, é um pássaro muito "manso" e confiante que historicamente tem sido muito capturado. Tondela, e a tua casa em particular, parece um ótimo lugar para viver e ser lugre  Talvez algum ano em que a invernada tenha sido muito numerosa... No final é uma ave oportunista...

Na P.I., dentro da variação interanual típica da espécie que permite estabelecer-se em outros territórios além daqueles marcados, a distribuição normal aproximada das populações reprodutoras estáveis  é (em verde): (Nota: É um mapa de distribuição não muito bom, as superfícies realmente ocupadas são maiores que as refletidas, especialmente na área cantábrica oriental)






Fonte: SEO

Mas há citações de reprodução além desses lugares, mesmo ao nível do mar em áreas de clima atlântico (oceânico) com Castro Urdiales (Cantabria), Bilbao (Vizcaya) e outras zonas cantábricas (Guipúzcoa, Asturias e Lugo). A próxima em Tondela!


----------



## remember (30 Abr 2018 às 09:05)

Pek disse:


> Filhotes de melro-preto (_Turdus merula_) ("mirlo común" em espanhol) ontem em uma oliveira-brava (zambujeiro) na minha quinta. Imagem e gif capturados do vídeo que fiz com o telemóvel quando não estavam os adultos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia, criei bastantes desses quando era pequeno, encontrávamos ninhos caidos ou noutras circunstancias e criávamos as crias com recurso a uma cana e a papa feita de um granulado, não sei se era 115! Boas recordações que tive agora!




Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom já que estamos numa de passarinhos, já estou cheio de saudades dos lugres. Marcaram a viagem de regresso mesmo no fim da 1ª quinzena deste mês ou seja a 15 de Abril (data curiosa), no dia 16 já nem sinal deles, agora talvez só para o ano.
> 
> Fica o apanhado das melhores fotos que fiz deles este mês e no fim de Março (são muitas ainda):



@Mr. Neves são mesmo de uma beleza, obrigado pelas fotos mais uma vez 
Obrigado também ao @Pek e ao @ct1gnd fotos excelentes, sim senhora!


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2018 às 10:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também tenho cá desses...



Há uns anos lembro-me de ver essa espécie à venda em Lisboa (quando haviam feiras com passarinheiros), mas hoje em dia tal já não é permitido.
Também já a vi este ano, perto do Jamor, e sei que pode ser avistada em algumas partes de Sintra, mas não deve ter aqui uma presença regular.
O que sei é que aparentemente, tem uma presença regular na Serra da Estrela, na Serra da Arrábida, na região de Tomar e no Paul do Boquilobo.
A Serra do Marvão, também é um bom local para observar o lugre.
No Norte Litoral, também vai aparecendo (em algumas localidades), mas não é mencionada a regularidade.
No Algarve, pelo que parece, tem uma presença irregular.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2018 às 10:35)

Pek disse:


> Chamariz (_Serinus serinus_). Em espanhol "serín verdecillo" ou "verdecillo".



Fico feliz pelo ct1gnd, é uma ave bastante graciosa.
Ainda há uns 5 dias, vi um chamariz jovem pronto a lançar um dos seus primeiros vôos, do parapeito de uma das minhas janelas.


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

Lindissimas fotos do @Mr. Neves. Parabens. Deve ter uma potente objetiva e uma bela maquina por tras. Esse da penultima foto tambem é um chamariz, verdade?


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2018 às 10:48)

Uma ave que por vezes observo no Jamor (em zona de pinhal) e gosto muito de encontrar é o cruza-bico.
Por vezes, basta ouvir o seu canto para saber que lá estão, mas normalmente vejo-os.











Mais fotos aqui: http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tags/cruzabico/interesting/


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2018 às 11:23)

ct1gnd disse:


> Lindissimas fotos do @Mr. Neves. Parabens. Deve ter uma potente objetiva e uma bela maquina por tras. Esse da penultima foto tambem é um chamariz, verdade?



Não, é uma fêmea de lugre. Deixo estes úteis guias, os melhores sobre a plumagem que já vi :

Nota:
Chamariz = Verdecillo o serín verdecillo em espanhol =_  Serinus serinus_
Lugre = Lúgano o jilguero lúgano em espanhol =_ Spinus spinus._
Verdilhão = Verderón común em espanhol =_ Chloris chloris_
Verdilhão-serrano = Verderón serrano em espanhol = _Carduelis citrinella.
_
https://aulaenred.ibercaja.es/wp-content/uploads/428_Serinus_serinus.pdf
https://aulaenred.ibercaja.es/wp-content/uploads/432_Spinus_spinus.pdf
https://aulaenred.ibercaja.es/wp-content/uploads/430_Chloris_chloris.pdf
https://aulaenred.ibercaja.es/wp-content/uploads/429_Carduelis_citrinella.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Abr 2018 às 12:56)

belem disse:


> Há uns anos lembro-me de ver essa espécie à venda em Lisboa (quando haviam feiras com passarinheiros), mas hoje em dia tal já não é permitido.
> Também já a vi este ano, perto do Jamor, e sei que pode ser avistada em algumas partes de Sintra, mas não deve ter aqui uma presença regular.
> O que sei é que aparentemente, tem uma presença regular na Serra da Estrela, na Serra da Arrábida, na região de Tomar e no Paul do Boquilobo.
> A Serra do Marvão, também é um bom local para observar o lugre.
> ...


parece que aqui também há. Pelo menos penso que é este... aqui a riqueza ornitológica é grande.


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2018 às 21:51)

Marmota alpina (_Marmota marmota_) hoje a 1500 m no Vale de Otal (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centrais (província de Huesca)):

Parece dizer: "Primavera na Ibéria? Onde?"  





Autor: *literolés*. Fonte e reportagem completa: Bujaruelo-valle de Otal 30/4/2018


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Pek disse:


> Marmota alpina (_Marmota marmota_) hoje a 1500 m no Vale de Otal (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centrais (província de Huesca)):
> 
> Parece dizer: "Primavera na Ibéria? Onde?"
> 
> ...



De facto...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

belem disse:


> Uma ave que por vezes observo no Jamor (em zona de pinhal) e gosto muito de encontrar é o cruza-bico.
> Por vezes, basta ouvir o seu canto para saber que lá estão, mas normalmente vejo-os.
> 
> 
> ...


A cor da plumagem é belíssima. Nunca vi nenhum ao vivo, cá por cima só aparecem pelo Gerês mas nunca os vi por lá. O bico é extraordinário


----------



## remember (2 Mai 2018 às 09:23)

Boas, não querendo abusar do pessoal, mas já vi que existem ai bons conhecedores, sabem como se chama esta planta?


----------



## Pek (2 Mai 2018 às 10:18)

remember disse:


> Boas, não querendo abusar do pessoal, mas já vi que existem ai bons conhecedores, sabem como se chama esta planta?



Saganho-mouro (_Cistus salviifolius_)


----------



## remember (2 Mai 2018 às 10:26)

Pek disse:


> Saganho-mouro (_Cistus salviifolius_)



Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2018 às 15:53)

Fotos de um carvalhal de _Quercus faginea _da zona de Sicó:











https://dias-com-arvores.blogspot.pt/2010/04/

O carvalhal desta espécie, que está presente na  zona de Ansião e Alvaiázere, é tido como o maior da Europa.


----------



## Pek (2 Mai 2018 às 16:01)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, criei bastantes desses quando era pequeno, encontrávamos ninhos caidos ou noutras circunstancias e criávamos as crias com recurso a uma cana e a papa feita de um granulado, não sei se era 115! Boas recordações que tive agora!



Algumas imagens do ano passado. Minha namorada e eu tivemos que criar dois filhotes caidos e abandonados (o ninho foi atacado) de pintarroxo-comum (_Linaria cannabina_) em risco por gatos, cães e a doninha-anã:

Lâmpada improvisada para dar calor:












Criação de um ninho a partir dos restos do seu, e de uma pasta de cria a partir de ração vegetal para cães (especial para misturar com dieta BARF) com amaranto, batata, ervilha e sementes. Nós adicionamos ovo e ervas aromáticas e medicinais como o orégano






Alimentação











Os "tubarões" 






Desenvolvimento. Foram a ritmos diferentes. Eram fêmea (maior) e macho. Imagens alternadas deles:












Primeira visita ao exterior





Primeiros vôos e poleiros em casa 










Aprendendo a dieta granívora





Esta é a fêmea






E já. Agora eles vivem livres ao lado de casa com os outros pintarroxos. Temos comedouros e bebedouros na quinta e eles geralmente usam (como outros pássaros). Às vezes eles ainda pousam em nosso ombro ou cabeça


----------



## remember (2 Mai 2018 às 16:24)

Pek disse:


> Algumas imagens do ano passado. Minha namorada e eu tivemos que criar dois filhotes caidos e abandonados (o ninho foi atacado) de pintarroxo-comum (_Linaria cannabina_) em risco por gatos, cães e a doninha-anã:
> 
> Lâmpada improvisada para dar calor:
> 
> ...



Magnifica reportagem do seu crescimento e magnificas fotos! Ainda bem que correu tudo bem  Agora lembrei-me que usávamos gambiarras para os aquecer, que boas recordações @Pek


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 19:14)

Pek disse:


> Algumas imagens do ano passado. Minha namorada e eu tivemos que criar dois filhotes caidos e abandonados (o ninho foi atacado) de pintarroxo-comum (_Linaria cannabina_) em risco por gatos, cães e a doninha-anã:
> 
> Lâmpada improvisada para dar calor:
> 
> ...


Fantástico!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 19:17)

belem disse:


> Fotos de um carvalhal de _Quercus faginea _da zona de Sicó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aos anos que ando para fazer uma caminhada por lá. Estive a ver as rotas no site das Terras de Sicó e há uma rota do carvalho-cerquinho:
http://www.terrasdesico.pt/turismo-rotas/2/rota-do-carvalho-cerquinho
Pena que seja linear, pois com mais de 20 km só levando dois carros...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2018 às 21:39)

Excelente foto, captada no momento certo, foto retirada do facebook Aves de Portugal Continental


----------



## remember (6 Mai 2018 às 14:57)

Boas, desculpem lá mais uma vez... Alguém sabe o nome de um pássaro cinza e castanho sobre o rabo? Temos aqui um ninho no terraço,parece que a femea e toda cinza...
Já pesquisei e não consigo encontrar...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

remember disse:


> Boas, desculpem lá mais uma vez... Alguém sabe o nome de um pássaro cinza e castanho sobre o rabo? Temos aqui um ninho no terraço,parece que a femea e toda cinza...
> Já pesquisei e não consigo encontrar...


Já procuraste aqui?


----------



## nelson972 (6 Mai 2018 às 17:33)

remember disse:


> Boas, desculpem lá mais uma vez... Alguém sabe o nome de um pássaro cinza e castanho sobre o rabo? Temos aqui um ninho no terraço,parece que a femea e toda cinza...
> Já pesquisei e não consigo encontrar...


Se tem ninho numa construção, com essa cor, eu diria que é um raborruivo-preto. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 16:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Já procuraste aqui?





nelson972 disse:


> Se tem ninho numa construção, com essa cor, eu diria que é um raborruivo-preto.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk



Obrigado pela vossa ajuda! @João Pedro vou guardar o site @nelson972 é isso mesmo, fizeram o ninho em casa dos meus sogros por baixo do telheiro da churrasqueira, adoro ver os "pais" a levarem comer para as crias!


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 12:26)

Macho de libélula imperador (_Anax imperator_) agora mesmo na minha casa (Llucmaçanes, Menorca)


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mai 2018 às 14:00)

Pek disse:


> Macho de libélula imperador (_Anax imperator_) agora mesmo na minha casa (Llucmaçanes, Menorca)


A foto é tua? Fantástico.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mai 2018 às 14:08)

Aqui por casa, é quase um mini zoo.
Eis as minhas Mississípi a bronzearem-se.


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

ct1gnd disse:


> A foto é tua? Fantástico.



Sim. Obrigado! Dois dos projectos em que estou trabalhando são os Programas de Seguimento de Borboletas (BMS) e Libélulas (SLIMe) de Menorca, especificamente nas estações de Algendar e Talis-Son Bou. Neste caso eu fiz a foto na minha casa, mas já publiquei no fórum algumas feitas nos itinerários (Mariposas diurnas en Algendar (Menorca). Junio 2017). Adiciono mais algumas fotos minhas, todas da campanha de 2017:

- Macho de _Orthetrum coerulescens_








- Macho de _Calopteryx haemorrhoidalis






_
- Fêmea de _Orthetrum cancellatum





_

- Tandem de _Orthetrum cancellatum_







- Macho de _Chalcolestes viridis





_
E alguma borboleta:


Fêmea de_ Maniola jurtina










_

Macho de _Polyommatus icarus






_
Fêmea de_ Pieris brassicae_








Edito: Parte dos resultados do programa de seguimento de borboletas e a sua relação com as mudanças climáticas o apresentamos aqui com técnicos da AEMET:


Mais informações e dados:
http://www.obsam.cat/indicadors/bio...iment-papallones-setmanal-anual-2001-2016.pdf
http://www.obsam.cat/indicadors/bio...s/Seguiment-papallones-especies-2001-2016.pdf

O Programa SLIMe (libélulas) é mais recente.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mai 2018 às 21:18)

Parabens @Pek pelas esplendidas fotos.
Qual a máquina e objetiva utilizadas?


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 22:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Parabens @Pek pelas esplendidas fotos.
> Qual a máquina e objetiva utilizadas?



Obrigado! Para todas estas fotos utilizei uma câmera compacta Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38 com objetiva Leica, que é a câmera que eu sempre carrego para o trabalho de campo de flora e fauna. Tenho também uma câmera reflex Nikon, mas com animais eu uso muito pouco. Agora eu quero comprar uma tipo _bridge _com zoom poderoso principalmente para aves, estava olhando a Nikon Coolpix P900, embora ainda não está decidido.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2018 às 23:26)

Pek disse:


> Sim. Obrigado! Dois dos projectos em que estou trabalhando são os Programas de Seguimento de Borboletas (BMS) e Libélulas (SLIMe) de Menorca, especificamente nas estações de Algendar e Talis-Son Bou. Neste caso eu fiz a foto na minha casa, mas já publiquei no fórum algumas feitas nos itinerários (Mariposas diurnas en Algendar (Menorca). Junio 2017). Adiciono mais algumas fotos minhas, todas da campanha de 2017:
> 
> - Macho de _Orthetrum coerulescens_
> 
> ...



Fotos muito boas! Parabéns!


----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2018 às 00:30)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos muito boas! Parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## Cinza (18 Mai 2018 às 10:33)

Alguém sabe qual é a melhor forma das joaninhas beberem água? Elas estão a aparecer mortas dentro de uma bacia que tenho para os animais irem beber, ainda hoje encontrei 4 joaninhas adultas e uma bebé lá dentro mortas, gostava de as poder ajudar, este ano mais que nos outros todos tenho muitas no quintal e gostava de saber se posso fazer alguma coisa a esse respeito de as ajudar a beberem.
Já agora o que é que elas comem?
Agradecia que me respondessem o quanto antes, obrigada.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2018 às 23:21)

Cinza disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é a melhor forma das joaninhas beberem água? Elas estão a aparecer mortas dentro de uma bacia que tenho para os animais irem beber, ainda hoje encontrei 4 joaninhas adultas e uma bebé lá dentro mortas, gostava de as poder ajudar, este ano mais que nos outros todos tenho muitas no quintal e gostava de saber se posso fazer alguma coisa a esse respeito de as ajudar a beberem.
> Já agora o que é que elas comem?
> Agradecia que me respondessem o quanto antes, obrigada.



Para impedir que morram basta colocar rampas para as ajudar a sair da bacia caso caiam lá dentro, podem ser paus, ou mesmo pedaços de cortiça que funcionem como ilhas flutuantes para onde elas consigam trepar e depois de secarem as asas seguirem o seu caminho! .

As joaninhas são predadoras, comem outros insetos como afídeos (pulgões), são uteis numa horta, ajudam a controlar as pragas.


----------



## Cinza (19 Mai 2018 às 08:23)

MSantos disse:


> Para impedir que morram basta colocar rampas para as ajudar a sair da bacia caso caiam lá dentro, podem ser paus, ou mesmo pedaços de cortiça que funcionem como ilhas flutuantes para onde elas consigam trepar e depois de secarem as asas seguirem o seu caminho! .
> 
> As joaninhas são predadoras, comem outros insetos como afídeos (pulgões), são uteis numa horta, ajudam a controlar as pragas.



Obrigada pela ajuda, vou experimentar já hoje colocar as rampas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2018 às 15:29)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã para ir a uma visita guiada á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, foram cerca de 18 quilémetros de caminhada, entre ir e voltar, mais o percurso de 6 quilómetros dentro da reserva.
Conseguimos ver, dentro de um dos observatórios muitas aves, como a típica cegonha, íbis-preta, tecelão-de-cabeça-preta, mergulhão, colhereiro, entre outras tantas.
Ao contrário do ano passado, quando já lá tinha ido ver a reserva, ela hoje está bastante abastecida, com muita água ainda a correr nos principais ribeiros e valas.
Os percursos pedonais foram alvo de requalificação, mas em algumas passagens hidráulicas, a força da água foi tanta que a água acabou por levar toda a brita que cobria as manilhas, criando uns enormes buracos, em que tinhamos de auxiliar a passagens uns dos outros.

Agora uma parte que me entristeceu muito foi ver que está a começar uma grande plantação de eucaliptos, talvez numa área com mais de 50 hectares, isto em zona de Proteção parcial, junto á linha férrea do Norte.

Uma bela "obra", feita por um pica-pau.











Um "mar" de eucaliptos ainda nas bandejas, prontos a plantar, isto sem contar, com aqueles que estão já plantados, eu nem sou destas coisas, mas não se perdia nada que eles se secassem todos, a bulldozer ainda andava a preparar mais terra.





Umas das espécies de libélulas.


----------



## Pek (20 Mai 2018 às 23:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Umas das espécies de libélulas.



_Chalcolestes viridis _


----------



## lreis (21 Mai 2018 às 17:53)

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pela-primeira-vez-100-anos-alguem-viu-quebra-ossos-portugal/

Presença de quebra-ossos em Portugal, boa malha


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2018 às 17:59)

lreis disse:


> https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pela-primeira-vez-100-anos-alguem-viu-quebra-ossos-portugal/
> 
> Presença de quebra-ossos em Portugal, boa malha



Sim, de facto é uma boa notícia, para o nosso país, e ainda para mais as boas notícias tem sido poucas ultimamente, isto falando nos atropelamentos que tem ocorrido de linces ibéricos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 19:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, de facto é uma boa notícia, para o nosso país, e ainda para mais as boas notícias tem sido poucas ultimamente, isto falando nos atropelamentos que tem ocorrido de linces ibéricos.


*Este ano já nasceram 12 crias de lince ibérico*
21 DE MAIO DE 2018 - 19:17


Espera-se ainda que mais cinco fêmeas possam ter-se reproduzido.
... https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/este-ano-ja-nasceram-12-crias-de-lince-iberico-9363603.html


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

Vão ser desmanteladas 2 barragens na bacia do Douro:

https://www.publico.pt/2018/05/22/l...elar-duas-barragens-na-bacia-do-douro-1831228


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

Não sei se alguém conhece e qual a espécie de pássaro.
A cerca de 100 m. existe uma arvore de grande porte e um pássaro passa as noites inteiras a cantar e que bem que ele canta.
De dia não se ouve nada, só durante a noite. Estranho, mas acontece todos os anos por esta altura.


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 17:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não sei se alguém conhece e qual a espécie de pássaro.
> A cerca de 100 m. existe uma arvore de grande porte e um pássaro passa as noites inteiras a cantar e que bem que ele canta.
> De dia não se ouve nada, só durante a noite. Estranho, mas acontece todos os anos por esta altura.



Seguramente um macho de rouxinol (_Luscinia megarhynchos_). Tem um canto muito elaborado, variado e musical.

Edito com um vídeo. É isto o que ouves?

Eles também podem cantar durante o dia, em "luta" com outros machos. À noite o canto é mais dedicado a atrair as fêmeas.


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Mai 2018 às 20:19)

Sim. È mesmo este maroto. Canta tão bem.
Muito obrigado por me ajudares a conhecer este magnifico passarinho.


----------



## Cinza (29 Mai 2018 às 08:49)

Muito triste 

Margarida, 6 anos depois de ter feito desta floreira um ninho, abandona-nos de vez. Ela foi encontrada sem vida no jardim, lá em baixo, na direção da floreira. De acordo com alguns especialistas, com quem tive oportunidade de falar, não é fácil apurar as causas de morte só pelo vídeo. Se por um lado os sintomas que mostra são de um ovo preso, por outro lado esta situação é muito rara na vida selvagem (acontece mais em cativeiro). Outra hipótese é doença ou envenenamento (veneno para os ratos?).

https://www.facebook.com/janelafalc...qhpQPt-rmLw7Dj5kD_rGoQIzSduPV6L9FiOqc&fref=nf


----------



## Cinza (29 Mai 2018 às 11:34)

Outra noticia triste

Uma girafa do Jardim Zoológico de Lisboa morreu, no sábado, depois de ter caído a um fosso. O incidente ocorreu depois de um visitante ter infringido as regras de segurança e ter chamado o animal para comer.
O visitante, que já foi identificado pela PSP, não respeitou a indicação para não alimentar os animais. A girafa-de-angola com 11 anos e cinco meses aproximou-se da borda e caiu ao fosso, não resistindo aos ferimentos.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/li...os-visitante-desrespeitar-regras-9388832.html


----------



## Thomar (30 Mai 2018 às 15:54)

Boas. 
Por aqui apareceu um insecto ou besouro que voa muito rápido e bate asas ainda mais rápido. (já tinha avistado um o ano passado)
Media cerca de 3 cm de corpo, tem antenas, asas alaranjadas, "cauda" escura com pintas brancas.
Fiz um pequeno vídeo mas com o "bicho" se move muito rápido e a minha "maquineta" fotográfica é muito fraquinha não consegui filmar bem (muita tremideira), mas aqui fica o exemplo:
Alguém sabe o que é?...


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Thomar disse:


> Boas.
> Por aqui apareceu um insecto ou besouro que voa muito rápido e bate asas ainda mais rápido. (já tinha avistado um o ano passado)
> Media cerca de 3 cm de corpo, tem antenas, asas alaranjadas, "cauda" escura com pintas brancas.
> Fiz um pequeno vídeo mas com o "bicho" se move muito rápido e a minha "maquineta" fotográfica é muito fraquinha não consegui filmar bem (muita tremideira), mas aqui fica o exemplo:
> Alguém sabe o que é?...



Trata-se de uma _Macroglossum stellatarum_ (Mariposa-esfinge-colibri_) ._


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2018 às 16:19)

Thomar disse:


> Boas.
> Por aqui apareceu um insecto ou besouro que voa muito rápido e bate asas ainda mais rápido. (já tinha avistado um o ano passado)
> Media cerca de 3 cm de corpo, tem antenas, asas alaranjadas, "cauda" escura com pintas brancas.
> Fiz um pequeno vídeo mas com o "bicho" se move muito rápido e a minha "maquineta" fotográfica é muito fraquinha não consegui filmar bem (muita tremideira), mas aqui fica o exemplo:
> Alguém sabe o que é?...



Estava a colocar isto mesmo:



Mr. Neves disse:


> Trata-se de uma _Macroglossum stellatarum (M_ariposa-esfinge-colibri_) ._


----------



## Thomar (31 Mai 2018 às 06:46)

Obrigado *Mr. Neves* e *Pek*, era mesmo isso!


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2018 às 10:49)

Foto distante de _Cynthia_ (_Vanessa_) _cardui _sobre _Galactites tomentosa _hoje


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2018 às 17:25)

Águia-calçada (_Aquila pennata. _Aguililla calzada em espanhol), forma pálida, esta tarde na minha casa. Infelizmente estava muito longe (vôo a grande altura) para obter bons detalhes:


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jun 2018 às 21:45)

A propósito dos lepidópteros, hoje descobri esta linda família. As fotos mostram só 3 integrantes mas existe um 4º membro (e com uma fase larvar diferente das irmãs) É curioso como nem todas as larvas se encontram com o mesmo desenvolvimento.

Bom deixo-vos então "as minhas" ricas _*Papilio machaon*_, espero que saiam daqui belas borboletas.


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2018 às 20:02)

Fêmea de tartaruga mediterrânica (_Testudo hermanni_) hoje na minha quinta, especificamente no terraço. Há muitas por aqui






Primeiro plano


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jun 2018 às 20:21)

lreis disse:


> https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pela-primeira-vez-100-anos-alguem-viu-quebra-ossos-portugal/
> 
> Presença de quebra-ossos em Portugal, boa malha


Porque é que não me surpreende que os dois últimos exemplares "portugueses" tenham sido abatidos?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jun 2018 às 21:57)

Boas. Acabo de assistir a algo lindíssimo, as imagens que vos vou deixar em video não são muito boas nem refletem muito bem o acontecimento (e depois o operador de video também não tem muito jeito sem tripé , e quando se usa um zoom máximo pior ainda, pelo que peço desculpa pelos tremeliques e pela instabilidade de imagem). Bom acabo então de assistir à formação das crisálidas das lagartinhas _*Papilio machaon, *_espetacular! Algo também espantoso é a rapidez com que tudo se desenrolou, há 4 dias as duas larvas mais desenvolvidas fizeram um longo trajeto de pelo menos 8m entre o ponto onde se encontravam e o ponto de fixação atual, fiquei admirado com tamanha distância, não esperava.

Fotos:
Minutos antes do início da formação de crisálida ou pupa:




Outros registos:


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Jun 2018 às 00:19)

Lindos registos. Simplesmente adorei.


----------



## Cinza (14 Jun 2018 às 16:47)

Foca instala-se no Estuário do Douro (e parece não querer sair)

O Estuário do Douro abriga um visitante improvável. Uma foca-cinzenta, de nome científico _Halichoerus Grypus,_ terá aparecido na zona há cerca de uma semana, e ainda por lá permanece. A foca deverá pertencer a uma população do Nordeste Atlântico — da zona do Norte de Inglaterra e Irlanda —, de acordo com Nuno Gomes Oliveira, biólogo e fundador do Parque Biológico de Gaia.

http://pet.publico.pt/2018/06/14/foca-instala-se-no-estuario-do-douro-e-parece-nao-querer-sair/


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jun 2018 às 21:22)

Hoje tive esta surpresa. Fez o ninho a cerca de 1 metro de casa.


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 23:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> Hoje tive esta surpresa. Fez o ninho a cerca de 1 metro de casa.



Melros?


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jun 2018 às 23:53)

remember disse:


> Melros?


Sim. Penso que é a fêmea.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 07:53)

No outro dia deparei me com este insecto, não faço ideia o que seja. 




images upload

Era realmente grande, a luva como escala.


----------



## bluejay (18 Jun 2018 às 09:39)

Cerambyx cerdo, um dos maiores do nosso país (escaraveho capricórnio).



jonas_87 disse:


> No outro dia deparei me com este insecto, não faço ideia o que seja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jun 2018 às 12:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> [
> 
> 
> Todos os anos fazem ninho no alpendre da entrada de minha casa.


Este ano e para meu espanto, estão novamente no ninho com ovinhos. 
É possivel fazerem 2 posturas, ou serão outros a aproveitar-se do ninho?


----------



## dahon (30 Jun 2018 às 23:44)

*Great white spotted off Spain in decades first: marine group*

*






AFP•June 30, 2018






A handout picture taken by ALNITAK scientific expedition on June 28, 2018 off Spain's Balearic Islands shows a great white shark said to be five metres (16 feet) long, the first spotted in the area in at least 30 years (AFP Photo/Beat Von Niederhausen)


Madrid (AFP) - A great white shark was spotted in waters off Spain's Balearic Islands this week in what is the first such sighting by scientists in at least 30 years, a marine conservation group said Saturday.

The Alnitak group captured footage of the shark, which it said was five metres (16 feet) long, on Thursday in the seas off Cabrera island and followed it for over an hour, it said on its Facebook page, posting a picture.

"In the past years there have been possible unconfirmed sightings and various rumours, but this is the first scientific verification of the presence of a Carcharodon (great white shark) in Spanish waters in at least 30 years," it wrote.

Alnitak said the shark was spotted as scientists were on a mission to get information on sea turtles, sperm whales, dolphins, manta rays and red tuna.

The team is also looking for the presence of tiny pieces of plastic debris in the sea.



Clique para expandir...

*


----------



## Cinza (2 Jul 2018 às 13:59)

*Gaivotas em terra, problemas à vista: e soluções, há?
*
Instalaram-se nas zonas urbanas e não estão apenas de passagem. Se nada for feito, haverá cada vez mais gaivotas nas cidades. Porque migraram estas aves para as urbes? Os perigos, dilemas e soluções — com um olho em geografias onde o cenário se repete.

Quando começou a viajar para Portugal, algures no início do milénio, os telhados lusos tinham ainda poucos ninhos de gaivotas. Mas Peter Rock já avisava para o que aí viria — ou não estivesse ele a testemunhá-lo no Reino Unido, onde desde os anos 80 estudava as movimentações destas aves. Em Novembro passado, de visita a Portugal, o cenário encontrado era já “completamente diferente”. E quase vinte anos depois o ornitólogo repete o aviso: “Vocês ainda vão ver muito mais gaivotas a sobrevoar os telhados no vosso país”, diz ao P3 numa entrevista telefónica.

*Ler mais:  https://www.publico.pt/2018/07/02/p...terra-problemas-a-vista-e-solucoes-ha-1835763*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 12:39)

@belem ou @bluejay , vocês que percebem de bicharada , sabem identificar este inseto? Têm estado super ativos ao final da tarde, junto ao mar, num frenesim de acasalamento impressionante! São uns chatos, atacam, e ferram, tudo o que mexe! Têm uma preferência especial pelo meu cabelo... Até pela camisa me entraram aqui há uns dias! 
São grandes, e quando voam, as asas, acho que são as asas pois são muito rápidos e não dá para ver bem, são cor-de-laranja. É o primeiro ano em que os vejo.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2018 às 14:54)

João Pedro disse:


> @belem ou @bluejay , vocês que percebem de bicharada , sabem identificar este inseto? Têm estado super ativos ao final da tarde, junto ao mar, num frenesim de acasalamento impressionante! São uns chatos, atacam, e ferram, tudo o que mexe! Têm uma preferência especial pelo meu cabelo... Até pela camisa me entraram aqui há uns dias!
> São grandes, e quando voam, as asas, acho que são as asas pois são muito rápidos e não dá para ver bem, são cor-de-laranja. É o primeiro ano em que os vejo.



Provavelmente _Melolontha melolontha _(2 fêmeas adultas) ou pelo menos uma espécie do género _Melolontha_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 15:47)

*Descoberta inédita de corais profundos nos mares da Madeira*
HÁ 7 MINUTOS
Uma equipa de investigadores encontrou pela primeira vez na região uma grande concentração de corais de mar profundo, espécies com grande valor ecológico e importantes indicadores climáticos.


O Observatório Oceânico da Madeira (OOM) anunciou esta sexta-feira a descoberta de uma planície de corais profundos ao largo da Ribeira Brava, a uma profundidade de dois mil metros, com o auxílio de um robot subaquático.

“Para a Madeira é com certeza inédito”, afirmou Rui Caldeira, diretor do OOM, adiantando não ser “muito comum ver-se em mar profundo uma concentração tão grande de espécies de corais” como aqueles que foram encontrados em frente à Ribeira Brava, concelho a oeste do Funchal.

O OOM tem um projeto financiado por fundos do FEDER e parte deste projeto visa ir ao mar para recolher nova informação, depois de uma campanha oceanográfica feita em 2017 que foi focada essencialmente na zona costeira da ilha da Madeira, tendo regressado este ano, durante o mês de julho.

Em colaboração com o Instituto Hidrográfico e a Estrutura de Missão para a Extensão da Plataforma Continental foi possível ter na região o ROV Luso, (do inglês Remotely Operated Vehicle), um veículo de operação remota utilizado no estudo e na exploração do oceano a bordo do navio da Marinha Portuguesa NRP Almirante Gago Coutinho.

“Foi durante a tarde do dia cinco de julho de 2018 que o ROV Luso fez o seu primeiro mergulho a sul da Ilha da Madeira. Após 1 hora e 30 minutos de descida, o ROV Luso poisou na planície abissal, a cerca de 2.000 metros de profundidade, ao largo da Ribeira Brava”, relatou.

Depois de este ser movimentado junto ao fundo, “a equipa de investigadores encontrou pela primeira vez na região uma grande concentração de corais de mar profundo, espécies com grande valor ecológico e importantes indicadores climáticos”, disse.

Ressalvou que não sendo especialista em corais, lhe é permitido, no entanto, afirmar que a descoberta dos corais é “um bom indicador da qualidade ambiental, por um lado, e como têm um esqueleto de carbonato de cálcio têm muitas assinaturas das alterações climáticas, sendo um indicador importante da saúde do ecossistema”.

Disse ainda que “as fotos recolhidas pelo ROV Luso ao largo da Ribeira Brava revelam a diversidade de formas e de cores destes corais descobertos nestas zonas totalmente desprovidas de luz (afótica), bem como os complexos ecossistemas que estes ostentam em seu redor”, afirmou.

De acordo com o responsável, o trabalho científico de recolha vai continuar no sentido de se perceber a diversidade do sistema, numa equipa constituída por investigadores portugueses.
https://observador.pt/2018/07/06/descoberta-inedita-de-corais-profundos-nos-mares-da-madeira/


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

belem disse:


> Provavelmente _Melolontha melolontha _(2 fêmeas adultas) ou pelo menos uma espécie do género _Melolontha_.


São duas fêmeas?  Okay... assumo então que não estejam a acasalar como pensei... 
Obrigado!


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2018 às 11:43)

João Pedro disse:


> São duas fêmeas?  Okay... assumo então que não estejam a acasalar como pensei...
> Obrigado!



Sim, e o ferrar de que falavas, deve ser porque as  patas podem dar a leve impressão de picar, pois têm alguns ganchos que permitem a estes escaravelhos agarrarem-se a várias superfícies (estes insectos não têm mandíbulas que lhes permitam morder propriamente).


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2018 às 10:39)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...-a-boiar-no-rio-tejo/59dbc7e70cf271750e9f1dc0

Peixes mortos no Estuário do Tejo, a situação começou em Vila Franca de Xira e já chegou a Alcochete. Ainda não foram feitas análises, mas suspeita-se que tenham sido descargas ilegais


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2018 às 11:57)

Ontem á noite, salvei este escarvelho rinoceronte de morrer atropelado, pois estava já a atravessar a estrada.
A qualidade de imagem não é a melhor, pois a camara do telemóvel não está nas melhores condições.
Levei-o á "boleia" do meu chinelo, até ao meu canteiro de permacultura, onde tem uma boa camada de matéria organica, isto a 10 metros do local de onde o salvei.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2018 às 20:07)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/cegonhas-confundem-plasticos-com-minhocas-em-olhao

Enfim, o lixo humano no seu melhor... Quando os humanos não fazem reciclagem, deitam tudo para o chão, na praia e em todo o lado.


----------



## keipha (11 Jul 2018 às 22:47)

Olá. Precisava que alguém me identificasse esta espécie de cobra. Comeu uns pássaros a um amigo meu e fiquei curioso com a espécie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

keipha disse:


> Olá. Precisava que alguém me identificasse esta espécie de cobra. Comeu uns pássaros a um amigo meu e fiquei curioso com a espécie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É uma cobra-de-escada (_*Rhinechis scalaris*_).


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2018 às 23:42)

Ontem na serra de Sintra... nem quis acreditar.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2018 às 00:05)

belem disse:


> Sim, e o ferrar de que falavas, deve ser porque as  patas podem dar a leve impressão de picar, pois têm alguns ganchos que permitem a estes escaravelhos agarrarem-se a várias superfícies (estes insectos não têm mandíbulas que lhes permitam morder propriamente).


Sim, é das patas. Aqui há um dia ou dois afastei um com a mão com alguma força e atordoei-o(a). Fiquei cheio de remorsos...  e deixei-o agarrar-se a um dedo por algum tempo até recuperar e voar dali pra fora  Foi mesmo junto ao mar este, e as ondas podiam levá-lo.


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2018 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem na serra de Sintra... nem quis acreditar.



Parece uma fêmea de gamo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2018 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem na serra de Sintra... nem quis acreditar.


Fantástico! Não sabia que havia disto por lá "à solta"  Terá escapado de algum cercado?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2018 às 00:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástico! Não sabia que havia disto por lá "à solta"  Terá escapado de algum cercado?



Estive a pesquisar e já anda por lá há uns dois anos, acho que foi mesmo o PNSC que colocou. Tive a feliz coincidência de me cruzar, ia eu de bike tranquilo as 8.30 da manhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2018 às 10:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive a pesquisar e já anda por lá há uns dois anos, acho que foi mesmo o PNSC que colocou. Tive a feliz coincidência de me cruzar, ia eu de bike tranquilo as 8.30 da manhã.



Excelente iniciativa do PNSC Grande companhia João, são uns animais muito simpáticos,fantástico  Olha tens conhecimento de quantos membros foram colocados à solta , e se já se conhece algum acasalamento? Parece.me ser uma fêmea ainda muito novinha! Depois do sucesso da implementação dos Javalis na Arrábida, acho que o PNA deveria pensar numa medida idêntica  Afinal de contas no passado já foi assim

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2018 às 11:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Excelente iniciativa do PNSC Grande companhia João, são uns animais muito simpáticos,fantástico  Olha tens conhecimento de quantos membros foram colocados à solta , e se já se conhece algum acasalamento? Parece.me ser uma fêmea ainda muito novinha! Depois do sucesso da implementação dos Javalis na Arrábida, acho que o PNA deveria pensar numa medida idêntica  Afinal de contas no passado já foi assim
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



O javalis na Arrábida não foi uma introdução intencional e estão já a causar enormes problemas ao nível da flora do Parque Natural, nomeadamente nas orquídeas silvestres.

Atenção às introduções, ou reintroduções de espécies em habitats que não têm predadores naturais, pode parecer muito giro no início e vir a tornar-se um grande problema dentro de alguns anos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

MSantos disse:


> O javalis na Arrábida não foi uma introdução intencional e estão já a causar enormes problemas ao nível da flora do Parque Natural, nomeadamente nas orquídeas silvestres.
> 
> Atenção às introduções, ou reintroduções de espécies em habitats que não têm predadores naturais, pode parecer muito giro no início e vir a tornar-se um grande problema dentro de alguns anos...


Aqui na Serra D'Aire introduziram o esquilo... é um ver se te avias ás nozes, pinhões e avelãs da área...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2018 às 12:12)

MSantos disse:


> O javalis na Arrábida não foi uma introdução intencional e estão já a causar enormes problemas ao nível da flora do Parque Natural, nomeadamente nas orquídeas silvestres.
> 
> Atenção às introduções, ou reintroduções de espécies em habitats que não têm predadores naturais, pode parecer muito giro no início e vir a tornar-se um grande problema dentro de alguns anos...



Totalmente de acordo Mario, e de facto eu não me expressei da melhor forma em relação ao javalis na Arrábida! Tornaram.se de facto uma praga perante a falta de um predador natural, mas posso afiançar.te que a sua introdução foi intencional sim, embora as entidades responsáveis o façam ver (agora) que não , e o motivo esse tem a ver com quem fez essa mesma introdução! Uma pessoa muito influente em Azeitão, e dentro da antiga Direção do PNA! Depois existe o resto, que mais uma vez as autoridades competentes não estão isentas de culpas! Nomeadamente a Câmara municipal de Setúbal! Já foi defendido várias vezes a introdução da caça ao mesmo de uma forma controlada e explorada de forma a reverter para o parque , e tornar um prato típico da região! ( eu não concordo, mas aquilo que se anda a fazer aos bichos pela penumbra da noite pelos caçadores com cães , ao menos que lhe consigam dar uma morte sem sofrimento, e assim conseguir controlar a praga dos bicharocos na região! Depois a colocação de mais baldes para o lixo, uma das coisas que atrai mais os javalis é o lixo ! enfim uma série de factores que não favorece ninguém!  numa das reuniões que já existiram ,o atual director da Tapada de Mafra também esteve presente para ajudar, infelizmente contínua tudo por fazer!


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2018 às 12:52)

Peixes mortos em Cortegaça, Ovar… 

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-peixes-mortos-em-areal-de-praia-da-cortegaca

EDIT 14:05 - As autoridades já descobriram a causa: rompimento de rede de pesca… ao principio julgava-se que tinham sido descargas ilegais, mas de qualquer das maneiras não deixa de ser lamentável…


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2018 às 17:21)

"E ontem iniciámos as nossas actividades do Ciência Viva no Verão de 2018 com o "Aqui há Aves!" no Jardim das Rosas em Torres Novas onde conseguimos observar 18 espécies diferentes de aves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 entre elas: rabirruivo preto, verdilhão, pintassilgo, andorinhão preto, pintarroxo, melro preto, pisco de peito ruivo, chamariz, e a estrela da manhã a Sra. poupa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 , etc.

Poderão consultar a lista das espécies observadas aqui:"
https://ebird.org/portugal/view/checklist/S47217171

Texto retirado de Trinta Por Uma Linha





Ontem estive presente neste acção de observação de aves, e recomendo, pois foi uma manhã bem passada a observar vários tipos de espécies, em meio urbano, tivemos a sorte de ser maravilhados, por uma poupa, que se pode dizer que fez de guia, para nós, pois em qualquer rua, onde parávamos, ou em qualquer ramo de árvore, a verdade é que ela aparecia logo á nossa frente para nos maravilhar.


----------



## lreis (18 Jul 2018 às 12:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive a pesquisar e já anda por lá há uns dois anos, acho que foi mesmo o PNSC que colocou. Tive a feliz coincidência de me cruzar, ia eu de bike tranquilo as 8.30 da manhã.



Tenho grandes dúvidas (para não dizer certeza...) que não foi o PNSC que o largou, por variadas razões que não vou esmiuçar. Tendo em conta que existem diversas tapadas privadas na serra que têm gamos, acho mais provável que tenha fugido/sido largada de uma dessas ou até que alguém se tenha deslocado à serra e libertado animais. 
Pessoalmente, satisfaz-me muito ver os animais na Serra de Sintra porque acho que existem boas condições para eles lá. Mas esta situação deixa-me preocupado porque hoje é um gamo e amanhã....passe o exagero... é uma jibóia ou qualquer outro ser vivo qualquer que se possa tornar perigoso.

Admito que os gamos na brama também não sejam totalmente simpáticos, ou não?


----------



## lreis (18 Jul 2018 às 12:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Excelente iniciativa do PNSC Grande companhia João, são uns animais muito simpáticos,fantástico  Olha tens conhecimento de quantos membros foram colocados à solta , e se já se conhece algum acasalamento? Parece.me ser uma fêmea ainda muito novinha! Depois do sucesso da implementação dos Javalis na Arrábida, acho que o PNA deveria pensar numa medida idêntica  Afinal de contas no passado já foi assim
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Tenho grande dúvida (para não dizer certeza...) que tenha sido o PNSC a fazer a largada do gamo. Existem várias tapadas privadas em Sintra que têm gamos. Acho mais provável que tenha fugido/sido libertado de uma delas. Ou até alguém que o tenha libertado na serra. Será que não houve intervenção da Montes da Lua?. Pessoalmente, gosto muito de ver gamos na Serra de Sintra e acho até que existem boas condições para aí viverem, embora a questão da falta de predadores pode provocar alguma crise futura na gestão da população, caso tenham sido vários libertados.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2018 às 14:22)

lreis disse:


> Tenho grandes dúvidas (para não dizer certeza...) que não foi o PNSC que o largou, por variadas razões que não vou esmiuçar. Tendo em conta que existem diversas tapadas privadas na serra que têm gamos, acho mais provável que tenha fugido/sido largada de uma dessas ou até que alguém se tenha deslocado à serra e libertado animais.
> Pessoalmente, satisfaz-me muito ver os animais na Serra de Sintra porque acho que existem boas condições para eles lá. Mas esta situação deixa-me preocupado porque hoje é um gamo e amanhã....passe o exagero... é uma jibóia ou qualquer outro ser vivo qualquer que se possa tornar perigoso.
> 
> Admito que os gamos na brama também não sejam totalmente simpáticos, ou não?


  Vou tentar saber mais informações, depois publicarei.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2018 às 18:51)

Hoje no rio de Loures, na zona da Fonte Santa (Pinheiro de Loures), vi um lagostim, para minha surpresa! Um conhecido meu, que mora junto ao rio há cerca de 30 anos, diz nunca ter visto lagostins ali no rio. Já tinha um tamanho considerável (cerca de um palmo).


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Jul 2018 às 20:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui na Serra D'Aire introduziram o esquilo... é um ver se te avias ás nozes, pinhões e avelãs da área...



Introduziram o esquilo na serra de Aire? Duvido. 

Do que percebi ,numa rápida busca na net, só houve duas introduções artificiais em Portugal: Monsanto (Lisboa) e Coimbra. Mais os que entraram pela Galiza, espalharam-se por todo o lado, e dão cabo de muita pinha.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/au...ador-dos-esquilos-mas-estes-aumentaram_n12240


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 21:01)

bandevelugo disse:


> Introduziram o esquilo na serra de Aire? Duvido.
> 
> Do que percebi ,numa rápida busca na net, só houve duas introduções artificiais em Portugal: Monsanto (Lisboa) e Coimbra. Mais os que entraram pela Galiza, espalharam-se por todo o lado, e dão cabo de muita pinha.
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/au...ador-dos-esquilos-mas-estes-aumentaram_n12240


Duvidas? Eu moro cá e sei! E digo mais, estão a reproduzir-se bastante bem. São vistos com relativa facilidade.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2018 às 14:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje no rio de Loures, na zona da Fonte Santa (Pinheiro de Loures), vi um lagostim, para minha surpresa! Um conhecido meu, que mora junto ao rio há cerca de 30 anos, diz nunca ter visto lagostins ali no rio. Já tinha um tamanho considerável (cerca de um palmo).



Uma terrível espécie invasora, uma das piores do mundo,  um dos principais culpados do declínio de algumas espécies ameaçadas de anfíbios...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2018 às 14:33)

MSantos disse:


> Uma terrível espécie invasora, uma das piores do mundo,  um dos principais culpados do declínio de algumas espécies ameaçadas de anfíbios...



Sim, de facto também já tinha ouvido isso. Há 2 anos no rio Zêzere, perto da praia fluvial de Janeiro de Baixo, vi lá um bom número destes espécimes.


----------



## Tonton (23 Jul 2018 às 14:58)

MSantos disse:


> Uma terrível espécie invasora, uma das piores do mundo,  um dos principais culpados do declínio de algumas espécies ameaçadas de anfíbios...



Não conhecia este invasor de longe, o *lagostim-vermelho-da-Louisiana (Procambarus clarkii)*, e é mesmo terrível.
Exemplo de artigo sobre ele:

"*Ondas de calor podem alterar os impactos do lagostim-vermelho-da-Louisiana, uma das piores espécies invasoras em Portugal"*

*http://ce3c.ciencias.ulisboa.pt/outreach/press&events/ver.php?id=832*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2018 às 15:00)

MSantos disse:


> Uma terrível espécie invasora, uma das piores do mundo,  um dos principais culpados do declínio de algumas espécies ameaçadas de anfíbios...


Sem dúvida! O Rio Caia costuma estar cheios deles nesta altura em que os caudais são mais baixos mas este ano ainda não vi nenhum, estranhamente. O mesmo se pode dizer das tartarugas que costumam aparecer em grande quantidade e este ano poucas se vêem. A seca extrema e persistente que se fez sentir, teve certamente grande impacto nisso.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jul 2018 às 19:45)

o lagostim já esta em todo o lado e dele já não nos livramos, do que sei o rio vouga já esta infestado não sei se estão na ria mas é possivel


----------



## lreis (23 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

camrov8 disse:


> o lagostim já esta em todo o lado e dele já não nos livramos, do que sei o rio vouga já esta infestado não sei se estão na ria mas é possivel



A população de cegonhas não tem tido impacto de controle na população de lagostim? Tenho ideia que na zona dos estuários do Tejo, do Sado, etc, o lagostim aumentou mas a população de cegonhas também aumentou muito, e dizem que devido ao efeito do controle feito. Partindo do pressuposto que isto é verdade, se calhar o efeito de controle vai alargar-se a outros rios


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2018 às 12:28)

Ontem no Azibo, uma lagarta de grandes dimensões.










Pela pesquisa que fiz, parece ser uma saturnia pavonia ou Saturnia pyri.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2018 às 13:10)

lreis disse:


> A população de cegonhas não tem tido impacto de controle na população de lagostim? Tenho ideia que na zona dos estuários do Tejo, do Sado, etc, o lagostim aumentou mas a população de cegonhas também aumentou muito, e dizem que devido ao efeito do controle feito. Partindo do pressuposto que isto é verdade, se calhar o efeito de controle vai alargar-se a outros rios



Interessante.
Já agora, as lontras também adoram lagostins.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 13:16)

camrov8 disse:


> o lagostim já esta em todo o lado e dele já não nos livramos, do que sei o rio vouga já esta infestado não sei se estão na ria mas é possivel


Não são nada maus na panela...


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2018 às 13:50)

Dan disse:


> Pela pesquisa que fiz, parece ser uma saturnia pavonia ou *Saturnia pyri*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2018 às 21:12)

São estas imagens chocantes, que nos deixam a pensar 2 vezes, e não é só no mar que isto acontece, os próprios solos agrícolas ou florestais cada vez estão mais "infestados", por plásticos, por vezes por pequenos fragmentos com poucos milímetros de tamanho.

Quem é que se atreve a ir dar um mergulho nestas águas, não custa nada, acordarmos de vez para esta grave problemática, e termos mais civismo, e respeito pelo nosso planeta.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2018 às 21:19)

O Plastico é ja a maior ameaca ambiental e requer medidas urgentes e eficazes.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Jul 2018 às 15:49)

Que insecto é este?


----------



## Pek (27 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que insecto é este?



_Sceliphron curvatum. _"Avispa alfarera" em espanhol. Existem várias espécies com o mesmo nome comum. Originária da Ásia, espalhou-se por Europa nas últimas décadas. Faz este tipo de ninhos:


----------



## Pek (27 Jul 2018 às 20:02)

Algumas imagens do trabalho de campo de ontem no sul de Menorca

- Macho de _Orthetrum coerulescens_












- Macho de _Orthetrum cancellatum







- _Macho de _Aeshna affinis







- _Macho de _Sympetrum fonscolombii 







- Leptotes pirithous _muito "desgastada"
_




_

E um teste de zoom a distância com uma gaivota-de-patas-amarelas (_Larus michahellis_)







Foi neste site, detectais a gaivota?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Jul 2018 às 23:20)

Pek disse:


> _Sceliphron curvatum. _"Avispa alfarera" em espanhol. Existem várias espécies com o mesmo nome comum. Originária da Ásia, espalhou-se por Europa nas últimas décadas. Faz este tipo de ninhos:


Obrigado! Pois ultimamente tenho visto vários destes bichos e entram pela janela dentro. É para matar então?


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:24)

Pek disse:


> Algumas imagens do trabalho de campo de ontem no sul de Menorca
> 
> - Macho de _Orthetrum coerulescens_
> 
> ...



Fotos lindíssimas mais uma vez, parabéns!!!
Está na rocha do meio?


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2018 às 16:05)




----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 15:12)

*A partir de quarta-feira, vivemos a crédito. Humanidade já consumiu todos os recursos*






A humanidade terá consumido, na quarta-feira, o total dos recursos que a natureza consegue renovar este ano. Os seres humanos vão viver os próximos cinco meses "a crédito".

O dia 1 de agosto é "a data em que terão sido utilizadas todas as árvores, água, solos férteis e peixes que a Terra consegue fornecer num ano para alimentar e abrigar os seres humanos e terá sido emitido mais carbono do que os oceanos e florestas conseguem absorver", afirmou Valérie Gramond, a porta-voz da WWF, organização que pertence à rede Global Footprint Network.

"Hoje, precisaríamos de 1,7 Terras para satisfazer as nossas necessidades", ilustrou, num comunicado divulgado esta segunda-feira.

O total dos recursos renováveis consumidos nunca tinha sido atingido tão cedo desde que a data começou a ser assinalada, nos anos 1970, quando o total só era consumido a 29 de dezembro. No ano passado, a data foi 3 de agosto.

Um terço dos alimentos acumulados pelos seres humanos acaba no lixo, indicou, afirmando que a antecipação progressiva da data se deve ao excesso de consumo.

A distribuição do consumo é desigual no mundo, com países pequenos e com poucos habitantes como o Qatar e o Luxemburgo com uma pegada ecológica muito forte.

Se todos os países consumissem assim, a data seria atingida logo no mês de fevereiro, alerta a organização.

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...credito-a-partir-de-quarta-feira-9655065.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

Acasalamento entre 2 cobras, uma coisa que não se ve todos os dias.
O video foi gravado esta semana, numa quinta de agricultura biológica aqui próxima.


----------



## bluejay (2 Ago 2018 às 12:11)

Parecem-me cobras de ferradura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

*Várias orcas avistadas na costa algarvia | Fotos*
*https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/621099*


----------



## Cinza (2 Ago 2018 às 19:54)

*Caça furtiva em África rende anualmente até 17 mil milhões de euros
*
Os números da caça furtiva em África atingiram “níveis insustentáveis”, considerou esta quarta-feira a comissária da União Africana (UA) para Economia Rural e Agricultura, Josefa Sacko, estimando que a prática rende anualmente entre 15 e 20 bilhões de dólares (13 a 17 mil milhões de euros).

Discursando na abertura da segunda reunião do grupo de peritos sobre a aplicação da estratégia africana para o Combate à Exploração e ao Comércio Ilegais da Fauna e da Flora Selvagens, Josefa Sacko apontou ainda que África perde “cerca de 24 milhões de empregos” em consequência desse comércio ilícito. “Todavia, só para o comércio ilegal de vida selvagem é estimado entre 15 e 20 bilhões de dólares por ano e está entre o maior comércio ilegal global e está ligado a drogas ilegais, bem como a tráfico de seres humanos e armas”, afirmou.

https://observador.pt/2018/07/25/ca...rende-anualmente-ate-17-mil-milhoes-de-euros/


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:42)

O CM foi mais longe e tem o vídeo 

http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/v...imagens-ineditas-de-orcas-na-costa-do-algarve

Quando a natureza ainda nos surpreende com estas belas imagens


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08...alvam-orca-bebe-ao-largo-de-sagres-com-video/


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

*PSP aprende 219 aves protegidas em feira no Porto e detém dois homens*
5 ago 2018 10:56
Lusa

Mais de 200 aves protegidas, entre pintassilgos, pintarroxos e bicos de lacres, foram hoje de manhã apreendidas na tradicional Feira dos Pássaros do Porto por uma operação da PSP, de onde resultaram ainda duas detenções.

Em declarações à Lusa, Rui Amaral, da Brigada de Proteção Ambiental da PSP do Porto, explicou que muitos vendedores não apareceram hoje na Feira dos Passarinhos devido ao calor, mas apesar das temperaturas altas, a operação policial resultou na apreensão de "210 pássaros" e na detenção de duas pessoas.
Durante a operação levada a cabo na zona das Fontainhas, Baixa do Porto, a PSP, com o apoio da Polícia Municipal do Porto de funcionários do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), deteve duas pessoas que se encontravam a comercializar aves de espécies legalmente consideradas protegidas.

A operação policial para fiscalizar a comercialização ilegal de espécies de aves protegidas começou pelas 08:00 com as equipas policiais a concentraram-se em Vila Nova de Gaia e seguirem depois para as Fontainhas.

O objetivo depois da apreensão das aves é a "libertação" daqueles pássaros protegidos, diz Rui Amaral, referindo que as 210 aves apreendidas hoje na Feira dos Pássaros do Porto foram colocadas em liberdade a partir do Parque Biológico de Gaia, em Avintes.

"É a segunda operação deste género este ano no Porto", disse Rui Amaral.

Em fevereiro deste ano, a PSP deteve três pessoas por venda ilegal de aves e apreendeu 115 aves entre pintassilgos, lugres, hibridos, pegas e estorninhos.

Os dois detidos hoje vão ser ouvidos pelas autoridades para conhecerem as medidas de coação.

A moldura penal para este tipo de crime pode ir até dois anos de prisão.

CCM // PMC
Lusa/Fim


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:54)

*Trump levanta proibição de uso de pesticida que mata abelhas*

Medida reverte uma das opções ambientais da era Obama. Especialistas alertam para perigos da decisão.

A administração de Donald Trump reverteu mais uma medida da era Obama ao levantar a proibição do use de pesticidas ligados ao declínio das abelhas. A medida afecta também outros animais que precisam de habitas livres de toxinas e que encontravam esses espaços em refúgios de vida selvagem.

"A agricultura industrial não pode ser usada em refúgios dedicados à conservação da vida selvagem e à protecção de algumas das espécies mais importantes e vulneráveis", reagiu a analista da Defenders of Wildlife Jenny Keating, citada pelo The Guardian.


A actividade agrícola é permitida de forma limitada em alguns refúgios naturais, sendo permitidas cooperativas para produzir mais alimentos ou melhorar o habitat dos animais ali existentes. Esta decisão da Casa Branca coloca fim à lei que proibia a estes agricultores cultivar alimentos como soja e milho, preparadas para resistir a pragas de insectos e herbicidas controladores de ervas daninhas. Estava também proibido o uso de neonicotinóides, relacionados por vários estudos com o declínio de populações de abelhas e outros insectos polinizadores em todo o mundo, juntamente com culturas transgénicas.

https://www.sabado.pt/mundo/detalhe/trump-levanta-proibicao-de-uso-de-pesticida-que-mata-abelhas

Parece-me impossível, como é que ninguém retirou o sinal, assim que viram que ela estava a tocar no tronco, antes de chegar a este estado.


----------



## Cinza (5 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

Resgatei um tarrote (se fosse a contar a história de onde ele estava ninguém acreditava), enfim ele ainda é um pouco bebé e não tenho ideia de como é que o vou alimentar.

Eu tenho umas seringas pequenas que talvez ajude a alimenta-lo e dar de beber, precisava é que alguém me disse-se que tipo de papas devo fazer, quantas vezes tenho de o alimentar etc…

Está fora de questão voltar a coloca-lo no ninho já que não tenho ideia de onde é que era.


----------



## Ana Isabel (5 Ago 2018 às 19:02)

Cinza disse:


> Resgatei um tarrote (se fosse a contar a história de onde ele estava ninguém acreditava), enfim ele ainda é um pouco bebé e não tenho ideia de como é que o vou alimentar.
> 
> Eu tenho umas seringas pequenas que talvez ajude a alimenta-lo e dar de beber, precisava é que alguém me disse-se que tipo de papas devo fazer, quantas vezes tenho de o alimentar etc…
> 
> Está fora de questão voltar a coloca-lo no ninho já que não tenho ideia de onde é que era.




Tente este links... têm bastante informação...
https://pt.wikihow.com/Ajudar-um-Passarinho-que-Caiu-do-Ninho

https://www.arcadenoe.pt/forum/viewtopic.php?t=99083


----------



## Cinza (5 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

Ana Isabel disse:


> Tente este links... têm bastante informação...
> https://pt.wikihow.com/Ajudar-um-Passarinho-que-Caiu-do-Ninho
> 
> https://www.arcadenoe.pt/forum/viewtopic.php?t=99083



Obrigada


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

O calor afecta todos os seres vivos, não é só os humanos, como muitos de nós ás vezes pensa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

*Vida animal*
*Dor de mãe. Orca não larga cria morta há 16 dias*
*Uma orca está a chamar a atenção de cientistas um pouco por todo o mundo. É que o animal está há 16 dias a nadar, carregando o corpo da cria que morreu 

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/do...s-9702231.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Vida animal*
> *Dor de mãe. Orca não larga cria morta há 16 dias*
> *Uma orca está a chamar a atenção de cientistas um pouco por todo o mundo. É que o animal está há 16 dias a nadar, carregando o corpo da cria que morreu
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/do...s-9702231.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*



Uma mãe, é sempre uma mãe, seja ela, quer no reino animal, ou nos humanos, e de certeza que não deve ser uma dor nada fácil, pois até porque "carregar", como uma cria, no ventre durante meses e depois perde-lo, isto já para não falar que perder um filho, vai contra a ordem programada da vida, pois como se costuma dizer, os filhos é que tem de ver enterrar os pais, e não o contrário, como sucede tantas vezes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma mãe, é sempre uma mãe, seja ela, quer no reino animal, ou nos humanos, e de certeza que não deve ser uma dor nada fácil, pois até porque "carregar", como uma cria, no ventre durante meses e depois perde-lo, isto já para não falar que perder um filho, vai contra a ordem programada da vida, pois como se costuma dizer, os filhos é que tem de ver enterrar os pais, e não o contrário, como sucede tantas vezes.



É contranaturo, mas infelizmente acontece tantas e tantas vezes!  Se existe castigo que me seja dado por alguma coisa menos boa que tenha feito, esse é o que mais peço que nunca me aconteça!! Pronto, já bati três vezes na madeira!! Fogo!! Só de falar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

*Fogo de Monchique afeta ninhos da águia-de-bonelli*

«Há pelo menos quatro casais que nidificam na zona que já ardeu, com vários ninhos que poderão ter desaparecido com o fogo»






*O incêndio que continua a lavrar desde sexta-feira em Monchique põe também em perigo a águia-perdigueira (ou águia-de-bonelli), a Ave do Ano 2018, anunciou a Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA).*

«A região alberga uma das mais importantes populações da espécie no nosso país e pelo menos quatro casais poderão ser diretamente afetados», salienta a SPEA.

«Há pelo menos quatro casais que nidificam na zona que já ardeu, com vários ninhos que poderão ter desaparecido com o fogo. E há outros casais com territórios próximo, que também podem ter sido afetados ou ainda estar em risco», diz Joaquim Teodósio, coordenador do Departamento de Conservação Terrestre da SPEA.

«A serra de Monchique é um dos núcleos populacionais mais importantes para esta espécie em Portugal, as serras de Monchique e do Caldeirão são onde ocorrem os maiores e mais densos núcleos de águias-perdigueiras do país, que são também relevantes a nível ibérico e europeu», sublinhou.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08/fogo-de-monchique-afeta-ninhos-da-aguia-de-bonelli/


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Vida animal*
> *Dor de mãe. Orca não larga cria morta há 16 dias*
> *Uma orca está a chamar a atenção de cientistas um pouco por todo o mundo. É que o animal está há 16 dias a nadar, carregando o corpo da cria que morreu
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/do...s-9702231.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


Alguns animais conseguem demonstrar grande pesar pela morte de crias e outros membros da família, contrariamente ao que noutros tempos se apregoava por aí de que os animais não tinham sentimentos, e que hoje em dia está bastante documentado. Os documentários da National Geographic por exemplo, estão cheios de casos de elefantes, macacos, corvos, etc, etc...

Sempre triste de se ver, no entanto...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Vamos mudar o tom um bocadinho? 

Aqui há coisa de duas semanas fui novamente fazer o trilho das Minas dos Carris no Gerês. Quase 20 km de caminhada e que desta vez quase que acabou comigo... ai o peso dos 44... 

Bom, já na descida tive aquela sensação de que algo me estava a seguir, só não conseguia ver o quê... Um bocadinho mais à frente lá apareceu no meio das ervas; uma cabra-montês! Voltou a desaparecer para logo reaparecer mais à frente, acompanhada de outras duas. Lindas! 



Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 28-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 28-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 28-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O bode não estava visível, mas atravessou-se na minha frente umas centenas de metros mais abaixo no trilho, que susto que apanhei! 

Curiosamente, o sítio onde as vi agora foi exatamente o mesmo onde já as tinha visto no outono de 2016. Dessa vez eram mais, com vários bodes, mas um deles era claramente o "boss" 



Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Iberian Ibex (_Capra pyrenaica_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A vista que se obtém desde o local é uma das mais bonitas e imponentes que se podem obter a partir do trilho



River Homem Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 28-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos mudar o tom um bocadinho?
> 
> Aqui há coisa de duas semanas fui novamente fazer o trilho das Minas dos Carris no Gerês. Quase 20 km de caminhada e que desta vez quase que acabou comigo... ai o peso dos 44...
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas tuas excelente fotos, numa bonita área do nosso país, que por acaso adorava conhecer, quem sabe fica para um dia.
E sempre um encanto observar esses e outros animais no seu habitat natural, num dos locais de Portugal, pelo que sei onde ainda tem pouca intervenção por parte do Homem.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pelas tuas excelente fotos, numa bonita área do nosso país, que por acaso adorava conhecer, quem sabe fica para um dia.
> E sempre um encanto observar esses e outros animais no seu habitat natural, num dos locais de Portugal, pelo que sei onde ainda tem pouca intervenção por parte do Homem.


Obrigado Pedro!  Eu também gosto muito de ver a "bicharada" no seu habitat natural. Nas minhas caminhadas vou sempre à espera de encontrar alguma coisa e geralmente aparece. Não se deixam é apanhar tão facilmente como estas cabras... 

Adoro o Gerês, é o meu psicanalista de eleição e não cobra as consultas...  Recomendo vivamente, antes que arda...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos mudar o tom um bocadinho?
> 
> Aqui há coisa de duas semanas fui novamente fazer o trilho das Minas dos Carris no Gerês. Quase 20 km de caminhada e que desta vez quase que acabou comigo... ai o peso dos 44...
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos! Muito bonitas mesmo, parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Excelentes fotos! Muito bonitas mesmo, parabéns!


Obrigado Luís!  As cabras também agradecem, são umas vaidosas!


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 17:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos mudar o tom um bocadinho?
> 
> Aqui há coisa de duas semanas fui novamente fazer o trilho das Minas dos Carris no Gerês. Quase 20 km de caminhada e que desta vez quase que acabou comigo... ai o peso dos 44...
> 
> ...



Fotos fantásticas. Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 22:07)

remember disse:


> Fotos fantásticas. Obrigado pela partilha!


Obrigado!  De nada! Vou fazer uma busca no "baú" e ver que mais poderei partilhar por aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado!  De nada! Vou fazer uma busca no "baú" e ver que mais poderei partilhar por aqui


Boa!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa!


Borboletas tenho a certeza que tenho aos pontapés!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2018 às 22:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos mudar o tom um bocadinho?
> 
> Aqui há coisa de duas semanas fui novamente fazer o trilho das Minas dos Carris no Gerês. Quase 20 km de caminhada e que desta vez quase que acabou comigo... ai o peso dos 44...
> 
> ...



Joãozinho, sempre em altas  Fotos magníficas, ambiente fantástico e umas modelos maravilhosas  Um trilho que nunca fiz, e que à muito ando para fazer! Ainda me deixaste com mais vontade 
Venha de lá essas borboletas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Joãozinho, sempre em altas  Fotos magníficas, ambiente fantástico e umas modelos maravilhosas  Um trilho que nunca fiz, e que à muito ando para fazer! Ainda me deixaste com mais vontade
> Venha de lá essas borboletas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Já sabes como é, no meio do monte é que estou bem... 
É lindo este trilho, andei por lá a primeira vez num frio dia de janeiro de 2013 e nunca mais o larguei...  Tenho voltado todos os anos e este ano já foi a segunda vez. Mas é duro, é 90% em pedras soltas, por isso tens de estar com atenção ou arriscas uma entorse, ou pior, a cada passo, e sempre a subir ao longo de 9km. Mas as vistas são absolutamente magníficas; love it!  Vai com tempo, desta vez foram 6 horas só para chegar às minas... malvadas fotografias! 

Obrigado Ricardo!  Virão certamente!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Aqui há mais ou menos um par de meses, comecei a reparar que ao final do dia e sempre no mesmo sítio, na curva norte do aterro junto à refinaria, por ali andava algo mais para além das gaivotas.

Eram claramente umas pequenas aves de rapina. De início não liguei muito, mas apresentavam uma característica muito notória nos seus movimentos e que me ajudaram a identificá-las ainda antes de as conseguir ver mais de perto: peneiravam, ou seja, paravam no ar - fantástico de se ver - antes de se lançarem sobre a presa no solo e mesmo no ar!

Eram portanto peneireiros-comuns  Nunca os tinha visto a caçar junto ao mar. E o que caçavam? Aqueles insetos enormes que tinham uma preferência especial pelo meu cabelo... 

Ao fim de dois ou três dias de tentativas, lá os consegui fotografar com boa luz e com a objetiva "esticada" no máximo... e mesmo assim ainda deveria estar a uns 40/50 metros deles. Estes que apanhei, dois, são fêmeas. Os machos têm uma plumagem acinzentada na cabeça. Penso que seriam 4 ou 5 no total .




Common Kestrel (_Falco tinnunculus_). Leça da Palmeira, 14-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Common Kestrel (_Falco tinnunculus_). Leça da Palmeira, 14-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Que cara!  Estava mesmo a olhar para mim 



Common Kestrel (_Falco tinnunculus_). Leça da Palmeira, 14-07-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há mais ou menos um par de meses, comecei a reparar que ao final do dia e sempre no mesmo sítio, na curva norte do aterro junto à refinaria, por ali andava algo mais para além das gaivotas.
> 
> Eram claramente umas pequenas aves de rapina. De início não liguei muito, mas apresentavam uma característica muito notória nos seus movimentos e que me ajudaram a identificá-las ainda antes de as conseguir ver mais de perto: peneiravam, ou seja, paravam no ar - fantástico de se ver - antes de se lançarem sobre a presa no solo e mesmo no ar!
> 
> ...


Que fotos fabulosas!!! Parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que fotos fabulosas!!! Parabéns!


Obrigado Luís!  Acho fantástico como eles desaparecem quase completamente naquele barranco arenoso. Tinha de estar sempre a segui-los com os olhos para não os perder de vista


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há mais ou menos um par de meses, comecei a reparar que ao final do dia e sempre no mesmo sítio, na curva norte do aterro junto à refinaria, por ali andava algo mais para além das gaivotas.
> 
> Eram claramente umas pequenas aves de rapina. De início não liguei muito, mas apresentavam uma característica muito notória nos seus movimentos e que me ajudaram a identificá-las ainda antes de as conseguir ver mais de perto: peneiravam, ou seja, paravam no ar - fantástico de se ver - antes de se lançarem sobre a presa no solo e mesmo no ar!
> 
> ...



São de facto uma excelente fotos, parabéns.
O peneireiro estava-se a sentir observado, a sua plumagem é bem bonita, o exemplar da 1ª foto, parece-me ser ainda um juvenil.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São de facto uma excelente fotos, parabéns.
> O peneireiro estava-se a sentir observado, a sua plumagem é bem bonita, o exemplar da 1ª foto, parece-me ser ainda um juvenil.


Pois, acho que naquela altura eles já sabiam quem eu era...  Sim, também me parece ser um juvenil. É o mesmo nas duas primeiras fotos.
Obrigado Pedro


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Bicharocos maravilhosos  Parabéns pelas fotos mais uma vez my friend , bem mais difícil de fotografar que as borboletas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2018 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há mais ou menos um par de meses, comecei a reparar que ao final do dia e sempre no mesmo sítio, na curva norte do aterro junto à refinaria, por ali andava algo mais para além das gaivotas.
> 
> Eram claramente umas pequenas aves de rapina. De início não liguei muito, mas apresentavam uma característica muito notória nos seus movimentos e que me ajudaram a identificá-las ainda antes de as conseguir ver mais de perto: peneiravam, ou seja, paravam no ar - fantástico de se ver - antes de se lançarem sobre a presa no solo e mesmo no ar!
> 
> ...



Fantásticas!!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há mais ou menos um par de meses, comecei a reparar que ao final do dia e sempre no mesmo sítio, na curva norte do aterro junto à refinaria, por ali andava algo mais para além das gaivotas.
> 
> Eram claramente umas pequenas aves de rapina. De início não liguei muito, mas apresentavam uma característica muito notória nos seus movimentos e que me ajudaram a identificá-las ainda antes de as conseguir ver mais de perto: peneiravam, ou seja, paravam no ar - fantástico de se ver - antes de se lançarem sobre a presa no solo e mesmo no ar!
> 
> ...



Muito bem apanhados! 

Estavas armado em mirone levaste logo com um olhar fulminante!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bicharocos maravilhosos  Parabéns pelas fotos mais uma vez my friend , bem mais difícil de fotografar que as borboletas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito mais difícil... mas eu nunca digo não a um bom desafio...  Tenho de investir numa objetiva mais potente 
Acho que a próxima vai ser uma borboleta... 
Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

remember disse:


> Fantásticas!!!


Obrigado!  Não os tenho visto ultimamente, a bicharada que eles comiam já não anda por lá. Houve um dia que andava a ver se os via e, aparentemente, não estavam em lado nenhum. Até que me lembrei de olhar para cima e estava um a pairar no ar a uns dois ou três metros mesmo por cima de mim, fantástico


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

MSantos disse:


> Muito bem apanhados!
> 
> Estavas armado em mirone levaste logo com um olhar fulminante!


 Mesmo! Do tipo "baza daqui pá! O que é que tu queres, não vês que estamos a jantar???" 
Obrigado Miguel!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Chegou a vez de uns bicharocos ainda mais pequenos, mas também com asas.
Confesso que quando os fotografei nunca os tinha visto antes, e fiquei naturalmente surpreendido, até porque são ambos bem bonitos 
E depois a minha curiosidade não descansa até descobrir o que são... 

Ora bem, são então uma borboleta e uma abelha. A borboleta é uma espécie noturna, uma traça portanto, e é uma zygaena. Não tem nome comum em português.



Five-spot Burnet (_Zygaena trifolii_). Serra d'Arga, 02-06-2017 by JoãoP74, no Flickr

A segunda é uma abelha-carpinteira. Como o nome indica, escava túneis na madeira, onde coloca depois os ovos. Também lhe chamam abelhão-azul, por razões óbvias 



Violet Carpenter Bee (_Xylocopa violacea_). Serra d'Arga, 08-06-2017 by JoãoP74, no Flickr

A zygaena, curiosamente, até teve direito a aparecer este ano num selo dos CTT. Quem diria... 
Podem ver aqui:
https://www.ctt.pt/dotAsset/1bf1f455-3084-4ac0-8345-103bd83ac255.pdf


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Na lagoa dos salgados, avistei hoje vários destes, fiquei fascinado com eles.
Pareciam patos, mas agora já vi que não! Tirei algumas fotos, mas estão quase imperceptíveis.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2018 às 22:52)

remember disse:


> Na lagoa dos salgados, avistei hoje vários destes, fiquei fascinado com eles.
> Pareciam patos, mas agora já vi que não! Tirei algumas fotos, mas estão quase imperceptíveis.


Porquê fascinado?  São bonitos, acho que já os vi aqui pelo Parque da Cidade.


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2018 às 22:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Porquê fascinado?  São bonitos, acho que já os vi aqui pelo Parque da Cidade.



Nunca os tinha visto e achei-os engraçados!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2018 às 23:03)

remember disse:


> Nunca os tinha visto e achei-os engraçados!


São menos vulgares, é um facto


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:54)




----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

"A poluição em Sines..."


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "A poluição em Sines..."


Isto não será normal, certo? Em 13 anos nunca vi tal coisa na de Leça.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto não será normal, certo? Em 13 anos nunca vi tal coisa na de Leça.



Passo muitas vezes em Sines e nunca vi nada igual. A "tocha olímpica" está sempre acesa, mas nunca a vi a queimar assim, penso (e espero) que não seja normal e/ou frequente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto não será normal, certo? Em 13 anos nunca vi tal coisa na de Leça.





MSantos disse:


> Passo muitas vezes em Sines e nunca vi nada igual. A "tocha olímpica" está sempre acesa, mas nunca a vi a queimar assim, penso (e espero) que não seja normal e/ou frequente.



"Trata-se, segundo o município, de "episódios recorrentes de fumo negro, com forte ruído por vezes associado, proveniente das flares do complexo industrial da Repsol" e que "além de todos os danos causados ao meio ambiente, incomoda e prejudica quem vive cá e turistas".

De acordo com a autarquia, que cita uma informação divulgada pela empresa Repsol Polímeros, o último episódio de poluição atmosférica resultou de "uma perturbação na Unidade de Steam Cracker por atuação de um automatismo que fez disparar vários equipamentos desta unidade e obrigou à sua paragem".

Excerto da noticia retirado de :https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...o-sobre-alegada-poluicao-atmosferica-em-sines


----------



## rokleon (22 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

*Novas espécies cavernícolas tornam Portugal referência na biodiversidade subterrânea*



> Portugal está na lista de ‘hotspots’ mundiais de biodiversidade subterrânea graças ao trabalho liderado pela investigadora Ana Sofia Reboleira, que permitiu descrever mais de 54 espécies novas numa década, triplicando o número de espécies cavernícolas conhecidas no país.
> 
> A investigadora guiou esta quarta-feira uma dezena de visitas a 47 metros de profundidade, mostrando daí a maior sala subterrânea conhecida no país — o Algar do Pena, na freguesia de Alcanede, concelho de Santarém – à cerca de uma centena de especialistas que participam na 24.ª Conferência Internacional de Biologia Subterrânea, a decorrer em Aveiro desde segunda-feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2018 às 23:14)

Já agora deixo aqui o mapa dos hotspots (conhecidos) de biodiversidade (em geral):








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biodiversity_hotspot

Na Europa, parece que é baseado essencialmente, na zona Mediterrânica e Macaronésica.

Será que o Norte Litoral, sendo uma zona de transição, (com predominância da influência atlântica) é menos rico em biodiversidade do que o Sul de Portugal, por exemplo?
Tenho algumas duvidas... Sobretudo, porque as zonas Atlânticas, junto às Mediterrânicas, podem ser bastante ricas.

De notar, também que uma área muito vasta do território marítimo Português está incluída nesse mapa como um hotspot de biodiversidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

*Mutilação de árvore classificada de Interesse Público*

*



*

*



*

"LISBOA ENTREGUE AOS BICHOS
Exmo. Sr. Presidente da Câmara Municipalde Lisboa
Dr. Fernando Medina
Exma. Sra. Presidente da Juntade Freguesiade Arroios
Dra. Margarida Martins
Conforme poderão V. Exas. constatar pela foto que segue junto (da autoriade Mónica Almeida), e ao que nos acabam de informar moradores no local, foi recentemente podada de forma verdadeiramente escandalosa a bela-sombra junto à Igreja dos Anjos, árvore que está classificada de Interesse Público (http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/ArvoresFicha…)!
Julgávamos que, após os sucessivos alertas e denúncias sobre más práticas do passado, feitos não só desde que esta Plataforma foi criada, como durante algumas décadas até então, alertas e denúncias que terão contribuído para, finalmente, existir um Regulamento Municipal do Arvoredode Lisboa; assistir-se a uma barbárie como a presente seria impossível deacontecer em Lisboa, contudo aconteceu.
Serve o presente para apresentarmos o nosso protesto veemente, e para solicitar a V. Exas. que punam exemplarmente os responsáveis por este acto a todos os títulos deplorável, ilegal (se se confirmar a não autorização do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas) e indigno do Pelouro dos Espaços Verdes da CML e/ou dessa Junta de Freguesia, no caso de ter havido autorização da vossa parte.
Iremos solicitar esclarecimentos ao ICNF e apresentar queixa ao MinistérioPúblico."

http://somosarvores.blogspot.com/2018/08/mutilacao-de-arvore-classificada-de.html

Ao ver esta belo expemplar desta árvore, até fiquei sem palavras, isto não se faz a qualquer tipo de árvore, quanto mais um que está está classificada.
Creio que quem fez isto, deve ter mesmo interesse na morte da árvore, para depois a poderem abater logo de vez, enquanto isso vai morrendo de forma dolorosa.
Diria mais até, parece que entregaram um motossera nas mãos de uma criança, pois aqueles tipos de corte, até metem medo só de olhar.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Mutilação de árvore classificada de Interesse Público*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Infelizmente não é só Lisboa que está entregue à "bicharada"... se até em árvores classificadas se cometem verdadeiros crimes como este — que quase de certeza alguém virá desculpar com a desculpa do costume: que estava doente, ou que os ramos estavam descompensados, ou que havia por ali um ninho de formigas ou outro qualquer insecto altamente venenoso... — é fácil perceber o que se faz em todas as outras...
A culpa morrerá, quase certamente, solteira, ou não fosse Portugal um país que odeia árvores por algum motivo que me ultrapassa...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

Bom, continuando a minha contribuição para este tópico, com um dos bicharocos mais adoráveis da nossa fauna... 



Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Estava tão curioso em relação a mim como eu em relação a ele 

Espero que tenha sobrevivido ao malfadado incêndio do ano passado, que destruiu a Mata da Penoita por completo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, continuando a minha contribuição para este tópico, com um dos bicharocos mais adoráveis da nossa fauna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindas fotos, como sempre! Ainda hoje vi um aqui a atravessar a estrada. Aqui há muitos esquilos, aliás a Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros tem muita fauna, coelhos, perdizes, esquilos, raposas, furões, etc.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lindas fotos, como sempre! Ainda hoje vi um aqui a atravessar a estrada. Aqui há muitos esquilos, aliás a Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros tem muita fauna, coelhos, perdizes, esquilos, raposas, furões, etc.


Obrigado Luís! 
Tive azar na semana passada, não vi nada para além de lagartixas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Luís!
> Tive azar na semana passada, não vi nada para além de lagartixas...


Não é todos os dias que se vêem... eles são muito esquivos!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se vêem... eles são muito esquivos!


Pois eu sei que sim... é uma sorte, e sempre uma excitação, ver alguma coisa mais incomum


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 00:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois eu sei que sim... é uma sorte, e sempre uma excitação, ver alguma coisa mais incomum


O animal, neste caso ave mais difícil de se ver por cá são as poupas... é muito raro ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, continuando a minha contribuição para este tópico, com um dos bicharocos mais adoráveis da nossa fauna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos do esquilo, muito bem capturadas, e que pena tenho eu de nunca ter visto nenhum esquilo ao vivo.
O esquilo na foto do meio, tem os olhos tão esbugalhados, que até parecem que lhes vão sair dos buracos, não devia de estar a contar com a tua presença.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O animal, neste caso ave mais difícil de se ver por cá são as poupas... é muito raro ver.



Olha que por estes lados tem se observado alguns exemplares de poupa, ainda a semana passada vi uma passar por cima de mim em voo.
E no jardim das rosas em Torres Novas, reside por lá um casal de poupas, que são muito fotogénicas, no mes passado observei-as, sem medo de ninguém, e estavam já a 20 metros das pessoas.
O seu "petisco" principal é retirarem minhocas dos relvados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha que por estes lados tem se observado alguns exemplares de poupa, ainda a semana passada vi uma passar por cima de mim em voo.
> E no jardim das rosas em Torres Novas, reside por lá um casal de poupas, que são muito fotogénicas, no mes passado observei-as, sem medo de ninguém, e estavam já a 20 metros das pessoas.
> O seu "petisco" principal é retirarem minhocas dos relvados.


Por aqui elas escondem-se mais, deve ser isso...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui elas escondem-se mais, deve ser isso...



Pois é provável, eu sinto o mesmo, em relação quando as observo com tanta facilidade na cidade, e aqui no campo, vejo-as com muito menos intensidade.
Os peneireiros aqui é que tem marcado presença com muitas assiduidade desde á umas semanas atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é provável, eu sinto o mesmo, em relação quando as observo com tanta facilidade na cidade, e aqui no campo, vejo-as com muito menos intensidade.
> Os peneireiros aqui é que tem marcado presença com muitas assiduidade desde á umas semanas atrás.


Se quiseres observar esquilos eles já são relativamente frequentes aqui na zona de São Mamede e pela serra. Mas são muito esquivos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se quiseres observar esquilos eles já são relativamente frequentes aqui na zona de São Mamede e pela serra. Mas são muito esquivos...



Obrigado pela dica, pois aí na serra eles tem um bom habitat, sem a presença humana, por estes lados não aguentavam, pois a paisagem é mais humanizada.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Obrigado pela dica, pois aí na serra eles tem um bom habitat, sem a presença humana, por estes lados não aguentavam, pois a paisagem é mais humanizada.


Ainda não... deixa lá haver o suficiente para colonizarem as cidades e se habituarem a nós...  Nos EUA são tão comuns, e matreiros, que lhes chamam "ratos com asas"...  E são atrevidos o suficiente para virem comer à mão.

Mas os nossos são mais bonitos, apesar dos cinzentos também o serem.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Excelentes fotos do esquilo, muito bem capturadas, e que pena tenho eu de nunca ter visto nenhum esquilo ao vivo.
> O esquilo na foto do meio, tem os olhos tão esbugalhados, que até parecem que lhes vão sair dos buracos, não devia de estar a contar com a tua presença.


Este também foi por acaso que o vi. Atravessou-se à minha frente a toda a velocidade e já só consegui ver o que era quando ele já estava lá em cima! 
É sempre o mesmo  Muito curioso o bicho, tirei-lhe imensas fotos. Já os vi em vários locais mas este foi o que se deixou fotografar melhor


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O animal, neste caso ave mais difícil de se ver por cá são as poupas... é muito raro ver.


Já as vi cá no Porto, mas muito ao longe, fugiam sempre que me aproximava. É uma belíssima ave


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

*Terra deverá atingir o ponto de não retorno em 2035*

*




*

Investigadores avisam que o mundo tem que mudar rapidamente para as energias renováveis e alertam que o prazo para impedir que o aquecimento global aumente a temperatura em mais de 1,5ºC já passou

O planeta Terra está a caminhar rapidamente para um ponto de não retorno, a menos que sejam tomadas medidas urgentes, avisa um grupo de cientistas num estudo publicado, esta quinta-feira, no Earth System Dynamics, publicação da União Europeia das Geociências. Segundo eles esse ponto de não retorno poderá chegar até antes de 2035.

"No nosso estudo mostramos que há prazos estritos para agir. Concluímos que resta muito pouco tempo antes que as metas de Paris se tornem impraticáveis mesmo com as estratégias de redução de emissões", disse Henk Dijkstra, professor da Universidade de Utrecht na Holanda e um dos autores do estudo intitulado "The point of no return for climate action: effects of climate uncertainty and risk tolerance" (ponto de não retorno para uma ação sobre o clima: efeitos da incerteza do clima e riscos da tolerância).

O Acordo de Paris, do qual Donald Trump retirou os EUA, estabelece que se mantenha o aumento da temperatura média global abaixo dos 2ºC em relação aos níveis da era pré-industrial e limitar o aumento de 1,5ºC. Vários outros estudos e vários outros cientistas têm alertado no mesmo sentido de que o tempo urge e que o que está a ser feito não é suficiente nem suficientemente rápido.

https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/int...r-o-ponto-de-nao-retorno-em-2035-9783498.html


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 09:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Terra deverá atingir o ponto de não retorno em 2035*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


A notícia é feia, mas a foto é belíssima


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 10:27)

João Pedro disse:


> A notícia é feia, mas a foto é belíssima



É mesmo e ás vezes basta um pequeno gesto diariamente de todos nós, para que ainda consigamos, tentar reverter esta situação, ou então tentar ao mínimo minorizá-la.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 20:17)




----------



## Dan (2 Set 2018 às 20:04)

Esta manhã, no Azibo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, no Azibo.


Belíssimo sardão!  Grandes fotos Dan!  Ando há séculos a tentar fotografar um em condições...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2018 às 20:56)

*Quercus preocupada com relatório que confirma a extinção de 8 espécies de aves durante esta década*
Em Portugal continua a ser legal caçar a rola-brava apesar desta espécie se encontrar globalmente ameaçada.







É provável que nos últimos 500 anos tenham sido extintas 183 espécies de aves. Cerca de 90 % das extinções já consumadas vitimaram espécies que habitavam em pequenas ilhas, mas há novas extinções em grandes zonas continentais devido principalmente à destruição dos habitats naturais quer para dar origem a culturas intensivas agrícola e de árvores de rápido crescimento, quer para criação de novas áreas urbanas destinadas à habitação, turismo e indústria.

Também se sabe que 40% das cerca de 10.000 espécies de aves ainda existentes estão num processo de declínio populacional.

As principais causas globais para o declínio e extinção das aves são, para além das más práticas agrícolas e desflorestação, a expansão alarmante de espécies exóticas invasoras, o abate e captura de aves vivas, a construção de grandes infraestruturas, proliferação de redes e outros artefactos de pesca e as alterações climáticas.

O presidente da Quercus, João Branco, refere que “É necessário que governo, autarquias e associações trabalhem juntos num esforço para preservar habitats ameaçados e restaurar habitats degradados para inverter esta tendência que aponta para uma extinção em massa de espécies no nosso planeta. Ainda é possível salvar muitas destas espécies, mas temos de agir já”.

Algumas espécies de aves em Perigo de Extinção global que existem em Portugal são a Águia-imperial (_Aquila adalberti_) e o Abutre-preto (_Aegypius monachus_).

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...cao-de-8-especies-de-aves-durante-esta-decada

Com 25 anos, que tenho, e sempre vivi no campo desde que nasci, e com muita pena minha, nunca vi uma rola-brava ao vivo, e parece que vou continuar sem ver nenhuma por muitos mais anos.
Enquanto isso resta-me apenas observar as rolas-turcas, que começam sempre a baixar o numero de indivíduos, nesta época do ano, devido á caça.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Já que estamos numa de aves... vamos lá ver umas que, aparentemente, estão bem e recomendam-se 

Aqui há um ano e picos, a câmara de Benavente lá decidiu finalmente fazer alguma coisa pelo turismo de natureza no concelho  e abriu um trilho pedestre circular com cerca de 20 km entre Samora e Benavente. A parte mais próxima de Samora atravessa os extensos arrozais que se desenvolvem nas margens do Almansor e do Sorraia e onde, como podem imaginar, se pode ver um sem número de bicharada, especialmente aves.

Posto isto, sempre que vou à terra, não deixo de fazer uma caminhada por lá, faz-me bem à alma 

E esta conversa toda para dizer que para além das suspeitas do costume — cegonhas — há uma em especial que, confesso, é uma das principais razões que me leva a ir sempre lá; íbis-pretos; em bandos enormes. As aves em si já não são nada pequenas, com um bico espetacular, e depois em bandos daquele tamanho... é verdadeiramente bonito de se ver  Desta vez consegui umas fotos mais ou menos de jeito  Na primeira vê-se bem a iridescência esverdeada das asas.




Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E deixo também umas fotos dos verdejantes arrozais.



Rice Fields. Samora Correia, 25-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rice Fields. Samora Correia, 25-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Desta vez até flamingos por lá andavam! Infelizmente estavam um pouco em contraluz, ao longe e no meio de um bando de cegonhas, pelo que já só em casa ao ver as fotos é que me apercebi que eles lá estavam! Damn!


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 23:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Já que estamos numa de aves... vamos lá ver umas que, aparentemente, estão bem e recomendam-se
> 
> Aqui há um ano e picos, a câmara de Benavente lá decidiu finalmente fazer alguma coisa pelo turismo de natureza no concelho  e abriu um trilho pedestre circular com cerca de 20 km entre Samora e Benavente. A parte mais próxima de Samora atravessa os extensos arrozais que se desenvolvem nas margens do Almansor e do Sorraia e onde, como podem imaginar, se pode ver um sem número de bicharada, especialmente aves.
> 
> ...



Epa não perdoas! Fantásticas fotos!!!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:44)

remember disse:


> Epa não perdoas! Fantásticas fotos!!!


Obrigado!  A primeira está um bocadinho desfocada, mas dá para os ver relativamente bem. Em janeiro vi lá uns bandos de estorninhos (acho que eram pelo menos) absolutamente fenomenais.  

Bem pertinho da Póvoa


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 23:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado!  A primeira está um bocadinho desfocada, mas dá para os ver relativamente bem. Em janeiro vi lá uns bandos de estorninhos (acho que eram pelo menos) absolutamente fenomenais.
> 
> Bem pertinho da Póvoa



O que interessa é a intenção! Hoje avistei uma ave parecida com as das tuas fotos, mas como as fotos ao longe ficam desfocadas, nem vale a pena  às tantas é a mesma ave.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:51)

remember disse:


> O que interessa é a intenção! Hoje avistei uma ave parecida com as das tuas fotos, mas como as fotos ao longe ficam desfocadas, nem vale a pena  às tantas é a mesma ave.


Obrigado 
É possível, vejo-os sempre a ir ou a vir da direção do estuário. O que é interessante é que só com a abertura deste trilho é que me apercebi que eles por lá andavam, nunca tinha reparado neles antes, o que é surpreendente pois os bandos são mesmo grandes.


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 23:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado
> É possível, vejo-os sempre a ir ou a vir da direção do estuário. O que é interessante é que só com a abertura deste trilho é que me apercebi que eles por lá andavam, nunca tinha reparado neles antes, o que é surpreendente pois os bandos são mesmo grandes.



Talvez, a maré estava baixa e andavam ali bastantes aves, esta chamou-me atenção por ser um pouco maior e ser um pouco invulgar, digamos assim.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2018 às 00:15)

remember disse:


> Talvez, a maré estava baixa e andavam ali bastantes aves, esta chamou-me atenção por ser um pouco maior e ser um pouco invulgar, digamos assim.


Da próxima vez leva também uns binóculos...


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Set 2018 às 16:24)

Na base de uma nogueira jovem, deparei-me com uma aranha dentro de uma toca que parecia ser de rato, mas que afinal é mesmo desta aranha, que nunca tinha visto igual.
Só tinha o telemóvel e as fotos não ficaram nítidas.
Já tentei voltar a encontrá-la nas está sempre lá dentro.
Algumas vezes só vejo mesmo a pontinha das patas, lá ao fundo com ajuda da luz do telemóvel.
Parece que desta vez estava curiosa com o que se passava cá fora.
Vou continuar a tentar uma foto digna.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:07)

WHORTAS disse:


> Na base de uma nogueira jovem, deparei-me com uma aranha dentro de uma toca que parecia ser de rato, mas que afinal é mesmo desta aranha, que nunca tinha visto igual.
> Só tinha o telemóvel e as fotos não ficaram nítidas.
> Já tentei voltar a encontrá-la nas está sempre lá dentro.
> Algumas vezes só vejo mesmo a pontinha das patas, lá ao fundo com ajuda da luz do telemóvel.
> ...


Que "querida"...  Gostou de ti, achou que tinhas cara de almoço possivelmente... 

Parece-me ser uma aranha-lobo-radiada (_Hogna radiata_), uma das maiores aranhas de Portugal.
Vê aqui:
http://naturdata.com/Hogna-radiata-12975.htm


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Set 2018 às 23:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Que "querida"...  Gostou de ti, achou que tinhas cara de almoço possivelmente...
> 
> Parece-me ser uma aranha-lobo-radiada (_Hogna radiata_), uma das maiores aranhas de Portugal.
> Vê aqui:
> http://naturdata.com/Hogna-radiata-12975.htm


Obrigado pela explicação.
Sim, é mesmo esta.
Vou ficar atento....


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:35)

WHORTAS disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação.
> Sim, é mesmo esta.
> Vou ficar atento....


Tem ar de ser uma fêmea, parece ser bastante grande tendo em conta a moeda. Por isso quando tiver filhotes, hás de os ver todos encavalitados nas costas da mãe... uma visão dos céus...


----------



## belem (9 Set 2018 às 23:58)

Já vi fêmeas de pirilampo (_Lampyris iberica_ e não só) a usarem buracos com esse tamanho e aspeto (presumo que abandonados) para se abrigar durante o dia, enquanto à noite apareciam a alguns centimetros da abertura dos mesmos para tentar atrair algum macho com a sua forte luz (processo que pode durar 2 semanas).
Normalmente brilham por umas 2 horas e depois são vistas a entrar nos mesmos. Na noite seguinte, aparecem a brilhar quase no mesmo local.
Se logram o acasalamento descem até ao fundo das tocas, para pôr os ovos (normalmente selecionam as partes mais húmidas).
Fêmeas da espécie _Nyctophila reichii _ já foram vistas a entrar em formigueiros ativos (e a rara _Pelania mauritanica_ prefere os da _Messor barbarus_).
Será fácil de presumir, portanto, que os pirilampos usem tocas feitas por várias outras espécies (inclusive por musaranhos, ralos, etc...).


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:17)

belem disse:


> Já vi fêmeas de pirilampo (_Lampyris iberica_ e não só) a usarem buracos com esse tamanho e aspeto (presumo que abandonados) para se abrigar durante o dia, enquanto à noite aparecem a alguns centimetros da abertura dos mesmos para tentar atrair algum macho com a sua forte luz (processo que pode durar 2 semanas).
> Normalmente brilham por umas 2 horas e depois são vistas a entrar nos mesmos. Na noite seguinte, aparecem a brilhar quase no mesmo local.
> Se logram o acasalamento descem até ao fundo das tocas, para pôr os ovos (normalmente selecionam as partes mais húmidas).
> Fêmeas da espécie _Nyctophila reichii _ já foram vistas a entrar em formigueiros ativos (e a rara _Pelania mauritanica_ prefere os da _Messor barbarus_).
> Será fácil de presumir, portanto, que os pirilampos usem tocas feitas por várias outras espécies (inclusive por musaranhos, ralos, etc...).


Se estivessem ocupados por uma aranha destas estou certo que não verias os pirilampos a usá-los...


----------



## belem (10 Set 2018 às 00:29)

Acho que as aranhas lobo, normalmente não ligam muito aos pirilampos, pois estes têm toxinas.

Já vi larvas de pirilampo (_Luciola sp._), a andar até por cima de aranhas (não me lembro da espécie) e as mesmas ignoravam-nos.

Mas existem casos, em que alguns pirilampos vão parar a teias de aranhas (que aparecem tecidas em arbustos, como as da aranha diadema) e estas comem-nos (pelo menos alguns). 
Mas também são muitas as aranhas a deixá-los intactos a brilhar na teia, como se os evitassem,..


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:32)

belem disse:


> Acho que as aranhas lobo, normalmente não ligam muito aos pirilampos, pois estes têm toxinas.
> 
> Já vi larvas de pirilampo (_Luciola sp._), a andar até por cima de aranhas (não me lembro da espécie) e as mesmas ignoravam-nos.
> 
> ...


Interessante... será que as que os comem são apenas "distraídas"?... E pagam o preço mais tarde...


----------



## belem (10 Set 2018 às 00:39)

É possível, pois deixo de ver muitas, passados 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:53)

Hoje trago-vos mais um "passarinho"... 

Um bonito milhafre-preto e a sua característica cauda em forma de bacalhau 
Fotografado no percurso pedestre de Salreu, um dos vários que existem no Baixo Vouga Lagunar.




Black Kite (_Milvus migrans_). Salreu, 22-05-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Black Kite (_Milvus migrans_). Salreu, 22-05-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Black Kite (_Milvus migrans_). Salreu, 22-05-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2018 às 23:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje trago-vos mais um "passarinho"...
> 
> Um bonito milhafre-preto e a sua característica cauda em forma de bacalhau
> Fotografado no percurso pedestre de Salreu, um dos vários que existem no Baixo Vouga Lagunar.
> ...



Muito bem apanhado! 

Não confundir com o milhafre-real (Milvus milvus), esse sim também é chamado de milhafre-cauda-de-bacalhau!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 23:06)

MSantos disse:


> Muito bem apanhado!
> 
> Não confundir com o milhafre-real (Milvus milvus), esse sim também é chamado de milhafre-cauda-de-bacalhau!


Sim, bem mais raro esse, e mais colorido. Nunca vi nenhum ao vivo 

Obrigado Miguel


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2018 às 23:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, bem mais raro esse, e mais colorido. Nunca vi nenhum ao vivo
> 
> Obrigado Miguel



É mais raro, mas durante o Inverno consegue-se ver em alguns locais do Interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 21:39)

*Quercus volta a tentar proibir largadas de balões: “O que sobe também desce”*

São uma “moda” em casamentos onde se procura uma alternativa ao fogo-de-artifício. As largadas de balões são “baratas”, “fotogénicas” e, para quem fica a ver do chão, "produzem um efeito fantástico”. “O problema é o que acontece depois”, avisa Cármen Lima, técnica responsável pelos resíduos da Quercus. “Porque o que sobe também desce.” 

O processo é normalmente este: enche-se um balão com hélio — acrescenta-se ainda um LED com uma pilha associada, caso a largada seja feita à noite —, amarra-se uma fita (normalmente de plástico) e, entre o bolo e o champanhe, solta-se a amarra. Durante os cerca de 12 segundos seguintes são dezenas, normalmente entre 50 a 150, contabilizam alguns fornecedores, ao P3, de luzes coloridas a iluminar o céu. Até que os “balões de plástico”, as “pilhas compostas por metais pesados” e os LED descem até caírem em “matos” ou “ambientes marinhos”. A vários quilómetros de onde foram lançados, explica a técnica da associação nacional de conservação da natureza. “Com o sol perdem a cor, ficam esbranquiçados e são comidos por peixes, tartarugas e aves” que os confundem com alimento, descreve Cármen Lima.

O aviso não é novo, nem tão-pouco o pedido de proibição destes actos que a associação classifica como sendo "extremamente poluentes". Esta terça-feira, 11 de Setembro, a Quercus voltou a reiterar ao Ministério do Ambiente, com conhecimento a todos os grupos parlamentares e aos partidos com assento na Assembleia da República, o pedido que já havia expresso num comunicado emitido em Dezembro de 2016 (e que tem o apoio de várias associações ambientais). 

Na altura, a direcção nacional da associação pedia ao ministro do Ambiente que proibisse o lançamento de balões, principalmente daqueles que têm uma lâmpada LED e uma pilha associada. “Em 2017, o Ministério do Ambiente deverá legislar e proibir a largada de balões, atendendo aos impactos ambientais, muitos deles irreversíveis, associados a este tipo de eventos”, lia-se, no documento.



https://www.publico.pt/2018/09/11/p...das-de-baloes-o-que-sobe-tambem-desce-1843591


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2018 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quercus volta a tentar proibir largadas de balões: “O que sobe também desce”*
> 
> São uma “moda” em casamentos onde se procura uma alternativa ao fogo-de-artifício. As largadas de balões são “baratas”, “fotogénicas” e, para quem fica a ver do chão, "produzem um efeito fantástico”. “O problema é o que acontece depois”, avisa Cármen Lima, técnica responsável pelos resíduos da Quercus. “Porque o que sobe também desce.”
> 
> ...



Largadas de balões já deviam ter sido proibidas há muito tempo, não faz sentido nenhum largar lixo poluente deliberadamente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 21:54)

MSantos disse:


> Largadas de balões já deviam ter sido proibidas há muito tempo, não faz sentido nenhum largar lixo poluente deliberadamente!



Concordo totalmente, é preciso consiencia, pricipalmente pelas crianças, nomeadamente, nas escolas, pois as mentalidades mais antigos, são mais dificeis de mudar de hábitos, e até porque as crianças de hoje, serão os adultos de "amanhã", e o nosso futuro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2018 às 15:16)

*Intervenções nos charcos temporários da Costa SW já começam a dar «sinais positivos»*

Os resultados preliminares das monitorizações indicam «maior riqueza florística e um aumento do número de espécies de anfíbios e respetiva abundância»







*As intervenções feitas pelo Projeto LIFE Charcos nos cerca de 20 charcos temporários da Costa Sudoeste de Portugal «já começam a dar alguns sinais positivos e o estado de conservação destes charcos está a melhorar», afirmam os seus responsáveis.*

Apesar das monitorizações estarem em fase de conclusão, os resultados preliminares indicam «maior riqueza florística e um aumento do número de espécies de anfíbios e respetiva abundância».

As ações de monitorização baseiam-se numa avaliação qualitativa e quantitativa dos vários grupos de seres vivos, em cada charco, antes e depois das intervenções no terreno.

Este projeto, coordenado pela Liga para a Proteção da Natureza, está já a chegar à sua reta final. A sessão de encerramento do LIFE Charcos vai decorrer no próximo dia 20 de Setembro, em Odemira. Nessa ocasião, será feito o balanço geral do projeto, dando a conhecer os resultados alcançados pela equipa nas ações concretas de restauro e recuperação do habitat, bem como o contributo para a conservação dos Charcos Temporários a médio e longo prazo. Mas alguns dados preliminares foram já divulgados.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/09...a-costa-sw-ja-comecam-a-dar-sinais-positivos/


----------



## Cinza (14 Set 2018 às 10:08)

*Família alimenta raposa após fogo em Monchique*

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...apos-fogo-em-monchique?ref=HP_DestaqueLateral


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2018 às 17:53)

Uma rola do mar, praia da ilha do Pessegueiro.





Um pouco mais para o interior. Juvenil de cobra d'agua.


----------



## bluejay (17 Set 2018 às 11:00)

É uma cobra de água de colar (Natrix natrix), ao contrário das cobras de água comuns (Natrix maura)


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 16:30)

É mesmo um caso de falta de respeito e de civismo.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Set 2018 às 20:20)

"Helicóptero" dentro na base aérea 5


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2018 às 14:54)

WHORTAS disse:


> "Helicóptero" dentro na base aérea 5




Bonita "aeronave"!  

Grande foto!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2018 às 14:59)

WHORTAS disse:


> "Helicóptero" dentro na base aérea 5



Tenho visto por aqui também uns belíssimos exemplares de libéluas, com algumas frequencia na semana passada e esta semana também, a mais frequente é uma que tem os anéis da "cauda" em tons de azul, e não tem sequer medo das pessoas.


----------



## rokleon (21 Set 2018 às 20:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenho visto por aqui também uns belíssimos exemplares de libéluas, com algumas frequencia na semana passada e esta semana também, a mais frequente é uma que tem os anéis da "cauda" em tons de azul, e não tem sequer medo das pessoas.


Por falar em medo, eu desde míudo sempre tive algum medo e irritação com as libelinhas, pela sua rapidez a voarem de um lado para o outro. De facto essa é belíssima. 
Mas insetos no geral não são propriamente a minha predileção no "reino animal"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2018 às 20:56)

rokleon disse:


> Por falar em medo, eu desde míudo sempre tive algum medo e irritação com as libelinhas, pela sua rapidez a voarem de um lado para o outro. De facto essa é belíssima.
> Mas insetos no geral não são propriamente a minha predileção no "reino animal"...



Sim, é de facto belíssima, é _anax imperator, _imperador, faz uns voos magníficos, quase em torno de nós, ás vezes consegue-se observar cerca de 1 hora, sem se afastar muito, gosta de locais mais húmidos, e é vsível mais ao final do dia.
Eu adoro observar todo o tipo de insectos e aves principalmente.






A foto foi retirada do google, só para mostrar o exemplar em questão.


----------



## rokleon (21 Set 2018 às 21:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, é de facto belíssima, é _anax imperator, _imperador, faz uns voos magníficos, quase em torno de nós, ás vezes consegue-se observar cerca de 1 hora, sem se afastar muito, gosta de locais mais húmidos, e é vsível mais ao final do dia.
> Eu adoro observar todo o tipo de insectos e aves principalmente.
> 
> (edit: tenho alguns preconceitos de criança em relação a bichos acho eu )
> ...


Interessante. Essa questão da humidade pode até estar relacionada com as cores "humidas" que apresenta (algum feedback evolutivo). Mas a outra era amarela...

O melhor dessa beleza são mesmo os padrões magníficos e quanto mais se olha, mais se aprecia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2018 às 21:02)

rokleon disse:


> Interessante. Essa questão da humidade pode até estar relacionada com as cores "humidas" que apresenta (algum feedback evolutivo). Mas a outra era amarela...
> 
> O melhor dessa beleza são mesmo os padrões magníficos e quanto mais se olha, mais se aprecia.



Sim, não quero com isto dizer apenas que elas apareçam em locais com mais humidade, neste caso, via junto a uma linha de água, observam-se é com mais regularidade, mas já vi outros exemplares de libélulas em locais muito secos.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Set 2018 às 22:35)

Estas foram tiradas em Agosto, na praia fluvial Nossa Senhora da Piedade, na Serra da Lousã:


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2018 às 10:15)

Aproveitei o início desta manhã para ir assistir à brama.

Aqui perto, em cerca de hora e meia, deu para avistar uns 15 veados e uma raposa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 15:54)

*Teia de aranha gigante cobre praia na Grécia*

*



*

Esta praia grega, coberta por uma teia de cerca de 300 metros de comprimento, é bem capaz de ser o contrário de paraíso para quem sofre de aracnofobia, que é como quem diz... medo de aranhas. As imagens, captadas pelo fotojornalista Giannis Giannakopoulos, mostram a vegetação da praia, na cidade de Aitoliko, oeste da Grécia, sob um manto de teias de aranha.

O fenómeno, dizem os especialistas, é sazonal e é causado por aranhas Tetragnatha, capazes de construir grandes teias. Segundo a agência noticiosa EPA, não são perigosas para as pessoas e não causam danos à flora da área.






https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...669.663078568.1537648676-169042172.1512995291

Todos os dias a "mãe natureza," nos consegue supreender...


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2018 às 11:05)

Dan disse:


> Aproveitei o início desta manhã para ir assistir à brama.
> 
> Aqui perto, em cerca de hora e meia, deu para avistar uns 15 veados e uma raposa.



Fantástico! 

Altura do ano em que é mais fácil observar os veados, principalmente na zona da Lombada, PNM.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 18:15)

Hoje, não pude deixar de vistar a exposição que está a decorrer desde ontem, dia 24 de Setembro até 10 de Outubro, na Biblioteca Municipal Gustavo Pinto Lopes, em Torres Novas, onde estão presentes mais de 20 exelentes fotografias, capturadas pelo concelho de Torres Novas, inclusivé algumas na Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.
Recomendo a quem puder visitá-la, é sempre bom incentivar as pessoas mais novas, a desfrutar e a observar a natureza, e ela sim nunca nos desilude.
Na entrada principal estão presentes também em exposição várias maquetas alusivas á agricultura, e reciclagem.


Garça-nocturna (_Nycticorax nycticorax)_





guarda-rios(Alcedo atthis)





pisco-de.peito-ruivo (_Erithacus rubecula)




_


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:32)

MSantos disse:


> É mais raro, mas durante o Inverno consegue-se ver em alguns locais do Interior.


Aqui há uns dias estava a ver umas fotos que tirei em Bragança, vai fazer dois anos, e uma delas é de uma rapina grande. Estive a ver com atenção e afinal é um milhafre-real!  Está um bocadinho pequeno mas anda vou ver se a coloco aqui


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Aproveitei o início desta manhã para ir assistir à brama.
> 
> Aqui perto, em cerca de hora e meia, deu para avistar uns 15 veados e uma raposa.


Fantásticas!  As outras também, especialmente a da cobra!  Também tenho por aqui uma, sem ser de colar, a comer um peixe!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Teia de aranha gigante cobre praia na Grécia*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Milhares, milhares, *milhares!* de aranhinhas muito ocupadinhas fizeram esse bonito serviço...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 17:55)

*Exemplar de espécie rara de águia ibérica avistada no Douro Internacional*

*



*

Um grupo de investigadores anunciou o avistamento de uma águia-imperial-ibérica no concelho de Miranda do Douro, distrito de Bragança, o que poderá significar o regresso que desta "ave rara" ao território do Douro Internacional.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, o biólogo José Pereira, que se dedica ao estudo das aves rupícolas na área do Parque Natural do Douro, disse que em Portugal só existem 17 casais de águia-imperial-ibérica nidificantes e este avistamento pode ser um presságio de que o efetivo poderá estar a aumentar, já que ave que foi vista é "um juvenil".

"Esta espécie está restrita como nidificante em Portugal e em Espanha, e é uma das aves de rapina mais ameaçadas da Europa, estando igualmente entre as mais raras do mundo", especificou o biólogo.

O especialista avança que a espécie avistada poderá estar em período de "dispersão" e terá vindo de territórios a sul do rio Tejo.

"A águia-imperial-ibérica só existe na Península Ibérica sendo uma espécie que está em perigo de extinção, o que significa que está muito ameaçada, e os 17 casais nidificantes estão todos na zona Sul do país, sendo muito raro avistá-las na região Norte", explicou José Pereira, presidente da Associação Palombar.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...-avistada-no-douro-internacional-9910250.html

É sempre uma boa notícia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 21:53)

*COMO AJUDAR A VIDA SELVAGEM NO OUTONO*

Lentamente, o mundo natural prepara-se para o Inverno. As folhas das árvores começam a perder o verde, os pilriteiros e outros arbustos enchem-se de bagas vermelhas, as avelãs estão quase prontas e animais como os gaios e os esquilos iniciam a tarefa de armazenar bolotas. Há muito a fazer e nós podemos ajudar.

Deixe o seu jardim de Outono o mais “selvagem” possível:

Nesta altura do ano é muito importante resistir à tentação de cortar e limpar o jardim a preceito. É mais benéfico para a natureza se deixar folhas e plantas secas intactas, uma vez que estas criam uma fofa camada onde pequenos mamíferos e insectos se poderão aninhar no Inverno.
*




*
Ramos ocos e cabeças de sementes também fornecem um refúgio seguro para os insectos durante as geadas e os dias mais frios.

Se tiver alguma madeira morta no seu jardim ou terreno, ou se estiver a varrer folhas secas do chão, faça uma pilha a um canto com estes materiais. Ouriços e várias outras espécies vão agradecer esta casa de Inverno.

*



*

https://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/como-ajudar-a-vida-selvagem-no-outono/

Mais um excelente artigo da Wilder, sempre na vanguarda da biodiversidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 22:02)

Serra de Montejunto.
Cota 500 mts.

Não faço ideia que insecto seja este.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Serra de Montejunto.
> Cota 500 mts.
> 
> Não faço ideia que insecto seja este.



Estive aqui á "vasculhar", o meu guia de insectos, e parece-me ser uma espécie de saltão, da mesma famíla dos gafanhotos, mas pode ser que entretanto apareça mais alguém entendido no assunto.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Set 2018 às 22:17)

do que sei é uma cigarra posso estar enganado


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 22:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *COMO AJUDAR A VIDA SELVAGEM NO OUTONO*
> 
> Lentamente, o mundo natural prepara-se para o Inverno. As folhas das árvores começam a perder o verde, os pilriteiros e outros arbustos enchem-se de bagas vermelhas, as avelãs estão quase prontas e animais como os gaios e os esquilos iniciam a tarefa de armazenar bolotas. Há muito a fazer e nós podemos ajudar.
> 
> ...


E por falar em ouriços...



Hedgehog (_Erinaceus europeus_). Porto City Park, 25-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Serra de Montejunto.
> Cota 500 mts.
> 
> Não faço ideia que insecto seja este.


Bela foto! Por acaso sei o que é porque há uns tempos vi, e fotografei, um semelhante no Gerês e não descansei enquanto não descobri o que era! 
É um grilo-de-sela. Existem várias espécies.

Este é parecido com o "teu" Ou mesmo igual 
https://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/que-especie-e-esta-um-grande-grilo-cantor/


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Obrigado pessoal, assim sendo está identificado.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 23:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pessoal, assim sendo está identificado.


São enormes, também fiquei surpreendidíssimo quando vi o "meu"  Nunca tinha visto nenhum antes nem voltei a ver.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 23:41)

Ainda fui à procura do que vi no Gerês @jonas_87 . Cá está ele! 



Saddle-backed Bush Cricket (_Ephippiger ephippiger_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 12:44)

João Pedro disse:


> E por falar em ouriços...
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgehog (_Erinaceus europeus_). Porto City Park, 25-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Mas que belo ouriço, aliás já tenho saudades de ver um assim cheio de vida, porque ás vezes vejo-os mas já no fim de terem sido atropelados ao atravessarem as estradas.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas que belo ouriço, aliás já tenho saudades de ver um assim cheio de vida, porque ás vezes vejo-os mas já no fim de terem sido atropelados ao atravessarem as estradas.


Que me lembre, este também foi o que vi em melhor estado. Estava com um ar bastante saudável


----------



## Cinza (29 Set 2018 às 20:16)

Se este não for o local para postar esta noticia peço à administração que o mude para o local certo.

*Mosquito portador de vírus zika e da febre-amarela aproxima-se de Portugal*
*Ministério da Saúde espanhol anunciou que a presença do chamado “mosquito dos pântanos” foi detectada, pela primeira vez, em dois municípios da Extremadura.*

A presença do mosquito tigre asiático, portador de vírus como o zika e outros que provocam doenças como a febre-amarela, foi detectada esta quarta-feira em dois municípios da Extremadura espanhola, região que faz fronteira com o Alentejo e a Beira Baixa. O alerta feito pelas autoridades espanholas não especifica, porém, quais são os municípios. Explicaram que a detecção do perigoso insecto foi confirmada por investigadores da Universidade da Extremadura no decorrer do projecto “Vigilância do mosquito tigre e análise da possível circulação do vírus do Nilo ocidental na Extremadura” que está a ser realizado por aquela instituição académica.

Este tipo mosquito (_Aedes_ _albopictus_) chegou pela primeira vez à Península Ibérica, a um município da região da Catalunha, no Verão de 2004, supõe-se que através da importação de pneus usados vindos da Ásia. Uma década depois, já tinha invadido quase toda a costa espanhola no Mediterrâneo.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/09/29/s...a-febreamarela-aproximase-de-portugal-1845567


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2018 às 11:59)

Ontem de tarde "apanhei" esta aranha que tinha capturado uma vespa.





Rio Sabor - Santo Antão da Barca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 12:06)

Dan disse:


> Ontem de tarde "apanhei" esta aranha que tinha capturado uma vespa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É de facto uma belíssima aranha, tenho por aqui uma igua, que por cada noite também apanha, muitos insectos, e deixa-se observar com muita faclidade, e num local muito movimentado, chega a fazer uma teia com mais de de 10 metros, e é de facto magnífico, ve-la a percorrer essa teia tão longo, que até se parece com uma "corda bamba". Os seus hábitos são principalmente nocturnos, ela de dia permanece escondida na parte inferior das folhas do meu limoeiro, mas chega-se a ver já ao final do dia, a fazer o seu "trabalho".


----------



## camrov8 (30 Set 2018 às 12:46)

são bem conhecidas, tenho um pedaço de terra e quando chega o outono elas aparecem por todo o lado


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2018 às 12:52)

Dan disse:


> Ontem de tarde "apanhei" esta aranha que tinha capturado uma vespa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ai ai... "aranhinhas"... não sei se gosto ou se odeio... mixed feelings all the way... 

Metem-me algum nojo, verdade, mas também é um facto que me fascinam ao mesmo tempo... 

E esta que "apanhaste" é uma das mais "esquisitas" que conheço. Aquele abdómen é bastante invulgar. É uma _Argiope lobata_, uma das três espécies de _Argiope_ que se podem encontrar em Portugal. O _lobata_ refere-se aos lóbulos do abdómen, não a uma qualquer relação com lobos 

Mais fotos e info aqui:
http://naturdata.com/Argiope-lobata-13037.htm


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2018 às 20:34)

Tal como referi há uns dias, há cerca de dois anos fotografei uma rapina de média dimensão nos arredores de Bragança sem saber o que era. Há uns dias, depois de tratar a foto, descobri que se tratava de um bonito milhafre-real. Estava bastante longe — logo a foto não é das melhores — mas o padrão das asas e o rabo de bacalhau são inconfundíveis — isto agora que já os sei identificar, claro 



Red Kite (_Milvus milvus_). Bragança, 08-11-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (1 Out 2018 às 16:18)

Um outro interesse meu é fotografar as aranhas da família Salticidae, que são fáceis de conhecer pois saltam e têm dois grandes olhos. Deixo-vos aqui esta que fotografei em Fevereiro deste ano:




Jumping spider by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Out 2018 às 17:22)

Este tópico é para estômagos fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 17:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este tópico é para estômagos fortes.


  Estou a ver que tens medo de aranhas... eu só me faz impressão as grandes e peludas!


----------



## Paulo H (1 Out 2018 às 17:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda fui à procura do que vi no Gerês @jonas_87 . Cá está ele!
> 
> 
> 
> Saddle-backed Bush Cricket (_Ephippiger ephippiger_). Peneda-Gerês National Park, 21-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Obrigado pela partilha, João Pedro!

Há uns atrás encontrei algo verdadeiramente impressionante.. Posso dizer que eram centenas ou mais destes bicharocos todos no chão e em cima de bancos de jardim, talvez numa espécie de reunião para acasalamento, não sei.. Bem, eram mais de 50 bichos / metro quadrado.

Quando me apercebi, já andava em cima de alguns "pisados sem querer"! Lembro-me das antenas e patas compridas, e de uma barriga longa e gorda às listas pretas com amarelo esverdeado. O comportamento deles era muito estranho, mexiam-se lentamente, sem fugir. Tirei 2 fotos e afastei-me do local, pois não era lá muito agradável!!

Eu sabia que teria de ser grilo ou gafanhoto ou esperança, mas desisti de tentar identificar, pois as fotos do telemóvel não eram as melhores.

Local onde encontrei: Casal da Fraga (São Vicente da Beira, Castelo Branco) junto à capela da Senhora da Orada.

GPS: https://www.google.pt/maps/@40.0611...4!1sRbkyubWmPMt1wCxL32PW4A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

A subespécie que encontrei é muito idêntica, à que encontrei neste video do youtube (pesquisa: _Ephippiger ephippiger), em especial a partir dos 35 segundos:_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7OHvZXUSLc&t=2s


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Out 2018 às 18:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou a ver que tens medo de aranhas... eu só me faz impressão as grandes e peludas!



Medo, não, que sei que são inofensivas. Mas repulsa, sim. Tudo o que tenha muitas patas e pêlo, faz-me impressão. Gafanhotos, Louvas-a-Deus, aranhas, baratas, grilos, etc. Yikes! Mas não faço mal. Nem moscas, mato. Enxoto-as. Só mato melgas e mosquitos porque não consigo convencê-los a não me perturbarem. Logo, sou obrigada a ir buscar o Raid.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Out 2018 às 20:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Um outro interesse meu é fotografar as aranhas da família Salticidae, que são fáceis de conhecer pois saltam e têm dois grandes olhos. Deixo-vos aqui esta que fotografei em Fevereiro deste ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, esta é gira, quase fofinha, tenho de admitir...  A foto está fantástica, grande macro!  Pena não ser umas daquelas aranhas-pavão!


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Out 2018 às 20:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Um outro interesse meu é fotografar as aranhas da família Salticidae, que são fáceis de conhecer pois saltam e têm dois grandes olhos. Deixo-vos aqui esta que fotografei em Fevereiro deste ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito


----------



## João Pedro (3 Out 2018 às 20:33)

Paulo H disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha, João Pedro!
> 
> Há uns atrás encontrei algo verdadeiramente impressionante.. Posso dizer que eram centenas ou mais destes bicharocos todos no chão e em cima de bancos de jardim, talvez numa espécie de reunião para acasalamento, não sei.. Bem, eram mais de 50 bichos / metro quadrado.
> 
> ...


De nada Paulo! Grato em saber que ajudei! 
Não conheço muito do comportamento da espécie, mas isso que descreves quase que parece um cenário de Hitchcock, "The Crickets" em vez de "The Birds"... 

Mas os gafanhotos e as cigarras fazem isso, por isso, eventualmente, será algo que estes também farão, em condições especiais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 16:12)

*GRIFO DE 22 ANOS SURPREENDE NATURALISTAS NO VALE DO RIO DOURO*

Os conservacionistas que gerem campos de alimentação para aves necrófagas no vale do Douro ficaram fascinados e surpreendidos ao avistar um grifo de 22 anos de idade. Esta observação foi revelada a 3 de Outubro.

O grifo (_Gyps fulvus_) foi captado duas vezes, nos dias 10 e 19 de Setembro, pelas câmaras de foto-armadilhagem colocadas pelos técnicos de monitorização de fauna selvagem da Palombar – Associação de Conservação da Natureza e do Património Rural num campo de alimentação (CAAN) no concelho de Bragança.

“O mesmo animal visitou ainda os CAAN geridos pela Palombar, nos concelhos de Mogadouro e Alfândega da Fé, em 2016, por três vezes, nos meses de Agosto, Outubro e Novembro”, refere a Palombar em comunicado enviado à Wilder.







https://www.wilder.pt/historias/grifo-22-anos-surpreende-naturalistas-vale-rio-douro/


----------



## Cinza (5 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Acho que ainda não tinham publicado aqui este artigo.
*
QUEM MATOU A LINCE KAYAK?
*
Uma fêmea com dois anos foi libertada, em Mértola, pelo ICNF. Mas Kayak durou pouco mais de duas semanas na natureza e provou-se que foi envenenada. O i foi ao Tribunal de Beja consultar o inquérito à morte do lince, para saber por que razão não houve culpados.

Só últimos dez anos, foram investidos mais de sete milhões de euros na reintrodução da espécie no território nacional. O lince-ibérico é o carnívoro mais ameaçado na Europa e o felino mais ameaçado do mundo. Esta é a história de Kayak, uma fêmea criada em Silves, em cativeiro, e libertada há mais de três anos nos arredores de Mértola por biólogos do ICNF. Foi envenenada com estricnina e o crime não teve castigo.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/especiais/quem-matou-a-lince-kayak/


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 20:02)

Cinza disse:


> Acho que ainda não tinham publicado aqui este artigo.
> *
> QUEM MATOU A LINCE KAYAK?
> *
> ...



Mais uma vez a culpa morreu solteiro, seria assim muito complicado investigar quem teria comprado esse tipo de veneno, concerteza que não, mas pronto, o nosso país é assim mesmo, a justiça, está como está, quem é apanhado a roubado, mesmo que seja em flagrante, no dia seguinte já está em liberdade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2018 às 19:26)

Partilho aqui algumas da fotos tiradas ontem dia 7, na Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, durante uma sessão de anilhagem de aves, e também observadas a partir dos observatórios existentes, a actividade estava inserida no Eurobirdwatch 18.
A época das migrações das aves já está aí, e como sinal encontra-mos algumas aves que vem passar cá o outono/inverno a Portugal.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2018 às 16:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Partilho aqui algumas da fotos tiradas ontem dia 7, na Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, durante uma sessão de anilhagem de aves, e também observadas a partir dos observatórios existentes, a actividade estava inserida no Eurobirdwatch 18.
> A época das migrações das aves já está aí, e como sinal encontra-mos algumas aves que vem passar cá o outono/inverno a Portugal.


As trepadeiras são fantásticas!  Aqui há pouco tempo vi uma, já não sei onde, a trepar por uma árvore acima toda contente


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2018 às 16:54)

João Pedro disse:


> As trepadeiras são fantásticas!  Aqui há pouco tempo vi uma, já não sei onde, a trepar por uma árvore acima toda contente



É verdade e eu vi directamente as diferenças entre a trepadeira que sobe as árvores e a que desce, uma das diferenças é a que a que sobe tem as penas da cauda muito macias, e a trepadeira que desce os troncos tem as penas rijas, para funcionar como um travão, isto dito pelo biólogo que fez a anilhagem, e até a curvatura do bico, é diferente entre as espécies.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade e eu vi directamente as diferenças entre a trepadeira que sobe as árvores e a que desce, uma das diferenças é a que a que sobe tem as penas da cauda muito macias, e a trepadeira que desce os troncos tem as penas rijas, para funcionar como um travão, isto dito pelo biólogo que fez a anilhagem, e até a curvatura do bico, é diferente entre as espécies.


Opá... não fazia ideia que umas só descem e outras só sobem!  Fica a pergunta então: o que acontece às que só sobem quando querem descer, e como é que chegam lá acima as que só descem? Têm ataques de pânico e fazem birra, respetivamente? 

Provavelmente voam, será a resposta


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2018 às 19:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Opá... não fazia ideia que umas só descem e outras só sobem!  Fica a pergunta então: o que acontece às que só sobem quando querem descer, e como é que chegam lá acima as que só descem? Têm ataques de pânico e fazem birra, respetivamente?
> 
> Provavelmente voam, será a resposta



Pelo que me foi dito ambas as espécies podem coabitar em conjunto até mesmo na própria árvore, porque não competem pelo mesmo alimento, acho que elas assim que pousam nas árvores, uma segue sempre para cima, e a outrá irá seguir na direcção oposto, e até se alimentam de larvas que vão retirando das cavidades das árvores.


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2018 às 22:07)

*Investigadores dataram oliveira com 3.350 anos como a mais velha de Portugal*
(...)
Investigadores da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) identificaram a “oliveira do Mouchão”, em Abrantes, como a mais velha em Portugal com 3.350 anos, uma árvore que continua a produzir azeitonas.




Imagem ilustrativa Pixabay

José Luís Louzada, investigador UTAD, lidera uma equipa que criou um método científico capaz de datar oliveiras antigas e que, desde 2011, já datou cerca de 200 árvores com cerca de 2.000 anos em Portugal e no estrangeiro.

Segundo o responsável, a academia transmontana, em cooperação com a empresa Oliveiras Milenares, identificou aquela que é, até ao momento, considerada a oliveira mais velha do país, ao ser classificada com a idade de 3.350 anos.

Esta árvore situa-se no concelho de Abrantes, onde é conhecida como a “Oliveira do Mouchão”.

Notícia completa *aqui.*


----------



## camrov8 (9 Out 2018 às 23:06)

meu deu essa viu muita coisa vir e ir e continua forte, mesmo sendo uma árvore merece o nosso respeito


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 12:31)

Thomar disse:


> *Investigadores dataram oliveira com 3.350 anos como a mais velha de Portugal*
> (...)
> Investigadores da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) identificaram a “oliveira do Mouchão”, em Abrantes, como a mais velha em Portugal com 3.350 anos, uma árvore que continua a produzir azeitonas.
> 
> ...



Essa oliveira é mesmo um excelente exemplar, que esperemos que assim permaneça intacta por mais uns quantos anos valentes, tenho aqui uma oliveira, enxertada em zambujeiro, em que é preciso mais de 6 pessoas para abraçar o seu tronco, eu diria assim por alto, que deve ultrapassar os 1000 anos. O próximo projecto que tenho em mente, é mesmo contactar a UTAD, para que eles possam avaliar a sua idade com exactidão.


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2018 às 18:43)

No sotavento algarvio havia tantas centenárias mas estão a dar cabo delas com podas radicais, uma desgraça.

Em Portugal nas ditas limpezas retirar as árvores que constituem sebes ou galerias, é curioso mas em França ou Inglaterra isto não ocorre.

As copas das oliveiras ou alfarrobeiras centenárias paulatinamente vão desaparecendo e trata-se de um fenómeno que não compreendo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 19:18)

frederico disse:


> No sotavento algarvio havia tantas centenárias mas estão a dar cabo delas com podas radicais, uma desgraça.
> 
> Em Portugal nas ditas limpezas retirar as árvores que constituem sebes ou galerias, é curioso mas em França ou Inglaterra isto não ocorre.
> 
> As copas das oliveiras ou alfarrobeiras centenárias paulatinamente vão desaparecendo e trata-se de um fenómeno que não compreendo.



Por aqui também acontece o mesmo, não vejo qualquer tipo de respeito pelas oliveiras centenárias, com podas radicais, onde até por vezes chegam a secar, os carvalhos tem levado da mesma "receita". As alfarrobeiras acho uma excelente árvore, apesar de por este lados não se verem praticamente, aliás só conheço aqui dois vizinhos que tem 4 árvores já com mais de 3 metros de altura, e pelo que me tenho apercebido, elas já estão completamente adaptadas, pois o pior o é o gelo.
No Algarve pelo que vou lendo cada vez mais estão a arrancar as alfarrobeiras centenárias, para dar lugar a novas plantações, como os abacateiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 21:35)

*Morcegos atormentam moradores junto ao Hospital de Santarém*

A presença de morcegos junto à Praceta Augusto Brás Ruivo, em Santarém, junto ao hospital da cidade, está a dar dores de cabeça aos moradores da zona. A situação tem vindo a piorar nas últimas semanas e as queixas sucedem-se, porque os animais aproveitam as janelas abertas para se introduzirem nos apartamentos. Alguns moradores já deixaram de dormir de janela aberta para prevenirem visitas indesejadas durante a madrugada.


Fátima Rodrigues tem 54 anos e reside na zona há três décadas. Já tinha sido avisada por uma vizinha para essa situação mas só acreditou quando viu. Numa madrugada de sábado estava no seu quarto a dormir quando ouviu um barulho de algo que tinha batido na persiana. Abriu a luz e foi nessa altura que viu um morcego a voar por cima da sua cama.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2018-10-11-Morcegos-atormentam-moradores-junto-ao-Hospital-de-Santarem

Daqui a pouco já só faltam dizer que é uma praga de morcegos, o facto é que eu por aqui também nunca vi tantos morcegos como agora, a "caçarem", debaixo dos candeeiros das estradas sem medo dos carros e de pessoas, o meu tio, ainda a semana passada entrou-lhe uma para dentro de casa.
Do meu ponto de vista é uma espécie auxliar, pois consome muito insectos nefastos para a agricultura biológica, e é uma espécie que se deve preservar.


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2018 às 23:12)

Boa noite. Tenho esta "amiga" no terraço. O meu marido tem pânico e nem se chega perto. É uma comum aranha de jardim certo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Vi esta foto no facebook, que retrata bem a destruição que o Leslie provoucou no património arbóreo, ontem no nosso país, mas ao mesmo tempo, olhei para o tronco desta árvore, e não corresponde o seu tamanho ás suas raízes, ou seja explicando melhor, as árvores que estão nestas pequenas caldeiras nas cidades, estão muito enfraquecidas, aliás esta parece mais que estava dentro de uma vaso, e depois são logo as primeiras a sofrerem as consequecias, não quero com isto desvalorizar também a intensidade do vento, pois sei que a cima de 100 km/h, já exerce muita força, e ainda para mais numa altura em que a árvores ainda tem muitas folhas, logo aí o atrito é muito maior.
As suas raizes são poucas para suportar a árvore e também já estão em estado avaçado de decomposição.
O cenário numa floresta seria diferente pois, é mais fácil exister quedas de ramos, do que queda total da arvore, pois a concentração de árvores é muito maior, o que ajuda a criarem uma verdadeira "teia", de raizes debaixo do solo.

Em Vila Real


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Como o ser humano é "tão pequeno", em comparação ás obras-primas da mãe natureza, é mesmo um belíssimo exemplar, daqueles que ainda dão algum trabalho a descobri-los.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 17:27)

*CORREDOR PARA A VIDA SELVAGEM EM PORTUGAL RECEBE 2,6 MILHÕES DE EUROS*

Um corredor com 120.000 hectares, entre a Serra da Malcata e o Canhão Fluvial do Douro, vai ser criado no Vale do rio Côa para ajudar a trazer de volta lobos, linces, veados, corços e abutres.

Os 2,6 milhões de euros serão disponibilizados pelo Endangered Landscapes Programme (ELP), entre 2019 e 2023, foi revelado na semana passada.

“Queremos ampliar aquilo que já estamos a fazer na Reserva da Faia Brava a toda a área do Côa”, explicou hoje à Wilder Pedro Prata, líder da equipa do Rewilding Western Iberia.

A Reserva da Faia Brava, com cerca de 1.000 hectares nos concelhos de Pinhel e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, é uma das nove áreas piloto do projecto europeu Rewilding Europe – Making Europe a Wilder Place.

Esta é uma região com escarpas íngremes, florestas de sobreiro e azinho, matagal mediterrâneo e olival e amendoal tradicional. Ao abandono da terra pelo Homem tem-se seguido o regresso da vida selvagem, como abutres, águias-reais, águias-de-bonelli, corço e javali.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/cor...CuzNh0fwu18ZP49g_8YxUiA9F0kAz3W7nt5Z4P8K6Wa2E

Excelente iniciativa, de louvar mesmo, esperemos que corra tudo da melhor forma nesta iniciativa.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *CORREDOR PARA A VIDA SELVAGEM EM PORTUGAL RECEBE 2,6 MILHÕES DE EUROS*
> 
> Um corredor com 120.000 hectares, entre a Serra da Malcata e o Canhão Fluvial do Douro, vai ser criado no Vale do rio Côa para ajudar a trazer de volta lobos, linces, veados, corços e abutres.
> 
> ...



Orgulho em ter feito parte deste projecto durante o ano de 2016 em que fiz parte da equipa da ATN!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 18:12)

MSantos disse:


> Orgulho em ter feito parte deste projecto durante o ano de 2016 em que fiz parte da equipa da ATN!



Parabéns @MSantos, eu sigo de perto, através do facebook o trabalho da Reserva da Faia Brava, e é de facto um excelente trabalho de preservação, quer de fauna, quer de flora.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 18:54)

cookie disse:


> Boa noite. Tenho esta "amiga" no terraço. O meu marido tem pânico e nem se chega perto. É uma comum aranha de jardim certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É uma _araneus didadematus_, mais conhecida como aranha de jardim ou aranha de cruz. São bastante comuns nesta altura do ano e completamente inofensivas


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 16:30)

Um belo expemplar, que deve ser bem respeitado por todos nós, e pelas próximas gerações.


----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2018 às 21:49)

bonita... ou bonito


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2018 às 21:51)

rokleon disse:


> bonita... ou bonito



Magnífica foto, daquelas que nos deixam de queixo caído, ou melhor que nos deixam sem palavras.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Morcegos atormentam moradores junto ao Hospital de Santarém*
> 
> A presença de morcegos junto à Praceta Augusto Brás Ruivo, em Santarém, junto ao hospital da cidade, está a dar dores de cabeça aos moradores da zona. A situação tem vindo a piorar nas últimas semanas e as queixas sucedem-se, porque os animais aproveitam as janelas abertas para se introduzirem nos apartamentos. Alguns moradores já deixaram de dormir de janela aberta para prevenirem visitas indesejadas durante a madrugada.
> 
> ...


lol... 
A generalidade da população portuguesa está tão afastada da Natureza que dói... 
Se lhes dissessem que os morcegos comem parte do seu peso em insetos todas as noites, mosquitos incluídos, se calhar já deixavam as janelas abertas. Por mim podem vir cá comer os que continuam a importunar-me todas as noites!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:11)

cookie disse:


> Boa noite. Tenho esta "amiga" no terraço. O meu marido tem pânico e nem se chega perto. É uma comum aranha de jardim certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, é uma das várias "aranhas-de-jardim" que temos em Portugal. Parece-me uma tecedeira-angulosa (_Araneus angulatus_) por causa dos dois altos no abdómen; "tubérculos" como lhes chamam os experts 

Vêem-se bem na terceira foto:
http://naturdata.com/Araneus-angulatus-13052.htm


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Como o ser humano é "tão pequeno", em comparação ás obras-primas da mãe natureza, é mesmo um belíssimo exemplar, daqueles que ainda dão algum trabalho a descobri-los.


Já tive o prazer de fazer uma caminhada com esse jovem da foto  Que por acaso até é membro deste fórum


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Aqui fica uma pergunta dirigida ao Pek: Que tipos de climas e vegetação existem no Leste de Espanha (nas zonas mais influenciadas pelo fenómeno da «Gota Fria»)?

Se quiseres responder, podes escrever em Espanhol.

Obrigado.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:21)

rokleon disse:


> bonita... ou bonito


São verdadeiros _aliens_


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2018 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> lol...
> A generalidade da população portuguesa está tão afastada da Natureza que dói...
> Se lhes dissessem que os morcegos comem parte do seu peso em insetos todas as noites, mosquitos incluídos, se calhar já deixavam as janelas abertas. Por mim podem vir cá comer os que continuam a importunar-me todas as noites!



O desfasamento com a natureza é cada vez mais evidente, Bastaria que as pessoas passassem 10% do tempo que estão no shopping num Parque Natural, Jardim Botânico etc. para ser diferente... As pessoas cada vez mais não vêm, não ouvem, nem cheiram a natureza.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2018 às 00:03)

MSantos disse:


> O desfasamento com a natureza é cada vez mais evidente, Bastaria que as pessoas passassem 10% do tempo que estão no shopping num Parque Natural, Jardim Botânico etc. para ser diferente... As pessoas cada vez mais não vêm, não ouvem, nem cheiram a natureza.


E muitas das pessoas que vão aos parques naturais não fazem a mínima ideia como se devem comportar nesses espaços. Depois é o que se vê... 
Tenho exemplos bem próximos de mim em que querem fazer caminhadas e depois queixam-se que há bichos...  Triste...


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2018 às 01:16)

belem disse:


> Aqui fica uma pergunta dirigida ao Pek: Que tipos de climas e vegetação existem no Leste de Espanha (nas zonas mais influenciadas pelo fenómeno da «Gota Fria»)?
> 
> Se quiseres responder, podes escrever em Espanhol.
> 
> Obrigado.



Um tema muito interessante e amplo. Nos próximos dias vou tentar tratá-lo pouco a pouco por partes. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## pimigas (25 Out 2018 às 08:30)




----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2018 às 14:12)

Um pisco no parque!

Foto de telemóvel num parque aqui em Leiria nas margens do Lis.







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 14:42)

MSantos disse:


> Um pisco no parque!
> 
> Foto de telemóvel num parque aqui em Leiria nas margens do Lis.
> 
> ...


Aqui existem muitos, e também uns parecidos de peito azul...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2018 às 14:59)

MSantos disse:


> Um pisco no parque!
> 
> Foto de telemóvel num parque aqui em Leiria nas margens do Lis.
> 
> ...



É verdade um belo Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (_Erithacus rubecula), _é uma das aves que se costuma obervar com alguma facilidade, em parques urbanos e jardins.
Canta uma bonita melodia, que se costuma ouvir naquelas tardes amenas de fim de verão principalmente.
Eu tenho feito algumas observações de aves em jardins publicos e em reserva natural, e tenho aprendido muito, os biólogos também ajudam muito sempre com as identificações das aves.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2018 às 15:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui existem muitos, e também uns parecidos de peito azul...



Os de peito azul são mais raros e difíceis de observar, os de peito ruivo são muito frequentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 18:36)

MSantos disse:


> Os de peito azul são mais raros e difíceis de observar, os de peito ruivo são muito frequentes.


LOL! Pois se os quiseres observar é vires aqui à serra... agora a sério eu não conheço as aves, mas a variedade ornitológica desta área é imensa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2018 às 21:21)

Excelentes fotos como estas, encontram-se com muita frequencia em alguns grupos no facebook.
Um bem haja, a todos os fotógrafos amadores, e "amantes" de observação de aves.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Aqui costumo ver um passarinho um pouco maior que o pisco de peito ruivo mas de cor avermelhado bronze... é lindíssimo! E outro rabudo branco e preto que passa o tempo a bicar nas janelas! Também há muitas perdizes, corvos e águias!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade um belo Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (_Erithacus rubecula), _é uma das aves que se costuma obervar com alguma facilidade, em parques urbanos e jardins.
> Canta uma bonita melodia, que se costuma ouvir naquelas tardes amenas de fim de verão principalmente.
> Eu tenho feito algumas observações de aves em jardins publicos e em reserva natural, e tenho aprendido muito, os biólogos também ajudam muito sempre com as identificações das aves.


Muito comuns aqui no Porto, é o que há mais por aqui, juntamente com melros e gaivotas... 
Alguns estão tão habituados às pessoas que quase, quase, se deixam agarrar; especialmente se tiveres alguma coisa para lhes oferecer


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui costumo ver um passarinho um pouco maior que o pisco de peito ruivo mas de cor avermelhado bronze... é lindíssimo! E outro rabudo branco e preto que passa o tempo a bicar nas janelas! Também há muitas perdizes, corvos e águias!


Fiquei curioso agora com esse avermelhado... não estou a ver o que será, vais fazer-me correr a lista do _Aves de Portugal_...  O rabudo preto e branco deve ser uma pega, não?

Aqui há uns anos fotografei um amarelo espetacular no Baixo Vouga Lagunar. Na altura "matei-me" a tentar descobrir o que seria e não consegui, mas agora já sei. Está na lista para colocar aqui


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:20)

E como já há algum tempo que não coloco nada... aqui fica uma bela cobra-de-água-viperina acabadinha de apanhar uma carpa, fotografada num dos lagos do Buddha Eden no Bombarral, à vista de todos.

Foi uma situação um bocadinho inesperada, apesar de espetacular. Fiquei, no entanto, com pena das carpas, que parecia que queriam salvar a companheira. Mas a cobra precisava de comer... mixed feelings... 



Viperine Water Snake (_Natrix maura_). Bombarral, 16-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Viperine Water Snake (_Natrix maura_). Bombarral, 16-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 19:18)

*Eles querem proteger a vaca-loura, mas precisam da tua ajuda*

**
O vacaloura.pt, projecto de ciência cidadã 100% voluntário, lançou uma campanha de _crowdfunding_. Pedem 7500 euros para continuarem a conservar e a estudar este escaravelho.

João Gonçalo Soutinho começou a semana a distribuir madeira morta pela mata de Vilar, em Lousada. Ou, como o coordenador do projecto vacaloura.pt gosta de dizer: “Estivemos, basicamente, a criar abrigos para escaravelhos.”

O biólogo, de 23 anos, anda a fazer o levantamento das árvores de grandes dimensões com raízes naquele concelho do distrito do Porto. Não lhe interessa apenas inventariar os milhares de _Gigantes Verdes_, como chamou ao projecto premiado e apoiado pela autarquia que está a desenvolver no âmbito do mestrado em Ecologia e Gestão Ambiental, na Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa. Quer também saber se aquelas árvores gigantes podem servir de _habitat_ natural para uma outra espécie bem mais pequena, mas que lhe ocupa grande parte da agenda: a vaca-loura (_Lucanus cervus_).

Em 2016, o jovem biólogo — com um gosto particular por escaravelhos — começava a reunir a equipa de voluntários que, até hoje, “compila e organiza a informação” enviada por pessoas que avistaram o lucanídeo em território português. Arrancava assim o projecto de ciência cidadã vacaloura.pt, coordenado pela BioLiving, associação da qual o biólogo faz parte.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/30/p...qsRKpuUE1eWxdRUW-TvCrJoPEtxuLwoF0QQ_WQmzj1_9Q

Para quem ainda não conhece este excelente projecto de preservação, manutenção de habitats, deste belo escaravelho, aqui fica a oportunidade.


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Tenho aqui perto de casa alguns carvalhos que não consigo identificar.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2018 às 14:15)

Dan disse:


> Tenho aqui perto de casa alguns carvalhos que não consigo identificar.



Parece-me ser um carvalho-cerquinho, _Quercus faginea_ subs. _faginea_, ou algum híbrido de _faginea_.

Sugiro que partilhes a foto no grupo Carvalhos de Portugal no Facebook.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 21:59)

Dan disse:


> Tenho aqui perto de casa alguns carvalhos que não consigo identificar.


Também estava aqui a coçar a cabeça... 
Efetivamente de todos os que conheço o _faginea_ (tanto um como o outro) como diz o @MSantos é o mais semelhante. Mas também acho que não é nem um nem outro 

Partilha no FB como o Miguel sugere, estou certo que o Paulo Alves sabe o que é , não conheço botânico melhor que ele


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 22:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Eles querem proteger a vaca-loura, mas precisam da tua ajuda*
> 
> **
> O vacaloura.pt, projecto de ciência cidadã 100% voluntário, lançou uma campanha de _crowdfunding_. Pedem 7500 euros para continuarem a conservar e a estudar este escaravelho.
> ...


Por acaso uma amiga enviou-me o link do projeto ontem, desconhecia 
E nunca vi nenhuma vaca-loura ao vivo, infelizmente


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2018 às 22:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Por acaso uma amiga enviou-me o link do projeto ontem, desconhecia
> E nunca vi nenhuma vaca-loura ao vivo, infelizmente


 e cada vez vais ver menos, tenho o prazer de ter visto muitas , em especial em miudo, elas necessitam de madeira morta, o que é raro pois as leis obrigam a limpar os terrenos, elas gostam de ambientes como matas de carvalhos com muito humos  e madeira no chão, a faze adulta é muito curta podendo a faze larvar durar anos


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2018 às 22:43)

As vacas louras são muito raras em Sintra (cuja população é conhecida por ser a mais meridional do nosso país). Por acaso sei de alguns locais onde ainda existem.
Mas agora contam com alguma ajuda das pilhas de troncos "artificiais" que foram colocadas ao seu dispôr...


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2018 às 23:20)

é pena que muitas medidas sejam feitas a avulso sem pensar nas consequências, como a retirada de animais mortos que podem ser alimento para grifo e etc, entre muitos outros casos


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2018 às 12:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Por acaso uma amiga enviou-me o link do projeto ontem, desconhecia
> E nunca vi nenhuma vaca-loura ao vivo, infelizmente



Infelizmente e com muita pena minha, nunca vi ao vivo nenhuma vaca-loura, apenas vi este ano 2 exemplares de escaravelho rinoceronte, dos quais 1 deles salvei-o de morrer atropelado na estrada.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2018 às 15:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente e com muita pena minha, nunca vi ao vivo nenhuma vaca-loura, apenas vi este ano 2 exemplares de escaravelho rinoceronte, dos quais 1 deles salvei-o de morrer atropelado na estrada.



A vaca-loura (_Lucanus cervus_) também nunca vi. Os escaravelhos-rinoceronte vejo com relativa facilidade na zona de Santo Estêvão (Benavente).


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2018 às 15:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Também estava aqui a coçar a cabeça...
> Efetivamente de todos os que conheço o _faginea_ (tanto um como o outro) como diz o @MSantos é o mais semelhante. Mas também acho que não é nem um nem outro
> 
> Partilha no FB como o Miguel sugere, estou certo que o Paulo Alves sabe o que é , não conheço botânico melhor que ele



Os malandros dos Quercus hibridam uns com os outros e por vezes surgem exemplares muito difíceis de identificar.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2018 às 19:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente e com muita pena minha, nunca vi ao vivo nenhuma vaca-loura, apenas vi este ano 2 exemplares de escaravelho rinoceronte, dos quais 1 deles salvei-o de morrer atropelado na estrada.





MSantos disse:


> A vaca-loura (_Lucanus cervus_) também nunca vi. Os escaravelhos-rinoceronte vejo com relativa facilidade na zona de Santo Estêvão (Benavente).


Só vi uma vez o escaravelho-rinoceronte, aqui mesmo no Porto, no Parque de Serralves. Bicharoco fantástico, e enorme também 



MSantos disse:


> Os malandros dos Quercus hibridam uns com os outros e por vezes surgem exemplares muito difíceis de identificar.


São uns promíscuos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:23)

Fica a dica, nunca se deve colher cogumelos, sem o devido conhecimento sobre os mesmo, até porque já se começam a observar um pouco por todo o lado, agora com o inicio das chuvas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica a dica, nunca se deve colher cogumelos, sem o devido conhecimento sobre os mesmo, até porque já se começam a observar um pouco por todo o lado, agora com o inicio das chuvas.


Eu aqui no meu terreno tenho tantas variedades diferentes, mas não arrisco! Agora estão uns enormes... a ver se tiro umas fotos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

E a saga do plástico continua a fazer vítimas a cada minuto que passa, ontem gostei de ver uma senhora, com cerca de 70 anos, no mercado local, a comprar fruta e disse que não queria saco de plático, e lá está, levava os legumes, e frutas tudo, dentro de um saco reutilizável, daqueles dos hipermercados.
Este é um simples acto no nosso dia a dia, que não custa nada, e começa logo por evitar os sacos descartáveis.


----------



## Cinza (4 Nov 2018 às 17:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E a saga do plástico continua a fazer vítimas a cada minuto que passa, ontem gostei de ver uma senhora, com cerca de 70 anos, no mercado local, a comprar fruta e disse que não queria saco de plático, e lá está, levava os legumes, e frutas tudo, dentro de um saco reutilizável, daqueles dos hipermercados.
> Este é um simples acto no nosso dia a dia, que não custa nada, e começa logo por evitar os sacos descartáveis.



Sacos plásticos e balões que praga, então os balões nunca vi tantos a serem largados como agora  o pessoal deve achar que eles se evaporam ao subir .


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

Cinza disse:


> Sacos plásticos e balões que praga, então os balões nunca vi tantos a serem largados como agora  o pessoal deve achar que eles se evaporam ao subir .



Pois, os balões então são umas das piores pragas, as pessoas, muitas delas, pensam mesmo que eles desaparecem do mapa, assim que são lançados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

*E se a tua lista de compras fosse livre de plástico?*

A luta contra o plástico está na moda. Mas, em Portugal, é possível vencê-la? O P3 falou com quem o faz há anos, com quem começou agora e foi à procura das lojas que o tornam possível.

Pesar e comprar fruta e legumes sem sacos de plástico, comprar líquidos em embalagens de vidro, reutilizar esses frascos para comprar mercearia seca a granel e apostar nos produtos de higiene sólidos. Em Portugal, já é possível reduzir drasticamente o plástico na despensa lá de casa sem grande dificuldade. As lojas a granel continuam a nascer como cogumelos, os mercados e as feiras de frescos estão na moda e várias marcas portuguesas de higiene e cosmética oferecem uma panóplia de alternativas ecológicas online. Hoje, comprar sem plástico é mais uma questão de tempo e vontade do que de dinheiro.

Neste mês, o Parlamento Europeu aprovou uma proposta que prevê a proibição da venda de alguns produtos de plástico de utilização única na União Europeia a partir de 2021. Mas, em Portugal, já há quem lhe feche as portas de casa há algum tempo.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/11/02/p...PPHahyvZ7KVHJoHbxeIPgBPqmdlQMPi1b11SefyNxy584

Deixo aqui mais um bom artigo, sobre a redução do uso do plástico no nosso dia a dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:19)

Ainda que vi esta publicação, porque assim até serve de lembrete, para eu me lembrar que tenho de ir recolher as bolotas de varios tipos de _Quercus._
Gosto de ter sempre várias árvores em viveiro, para voltar a plantar no próximo ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda que vi esta publicação, porque assim até serve de lembrete, para eu me lembrar que tenho de ir recolher as bolotas de varios tipos de _Quercus._
> Gosto de ter sempre várias árvores em viveiro, para voltar a plantar no próximo ano.


Para que queres as bolotas? Tenho cá tantas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Para que queres as bolotas? Tenho cá tantas...



Principalmente para plantar, ou directamente no solo, ou em vasos, eu aqui estou inserido em zona agrícola, não tenho assim tantas espécies autóctones como tu.
E quero ver se experimentava também, o poder de enraizamento, que tem a água, depois de demolhar as bolotas por uns dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Principalmente para plantar, ou directamente no solo, ou em vasos, eu aqui estou inserido em zona agrícola, não tenho assim tantas espécies autóctones como tu.
> E quero ver se experimentava também, o poder de enraizamento, que tem a água, depois de demolhar as bolotas por uns dias.


Ok. Eu tenho 5 grandes sobreiros distribuídos pelo terreno... é vê-las crescer com força!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ok. Eu tenho 5 grandes sobreiros distribuídos pelo terreno... é vê-las crescer com força!



Eu tenho aqui que plantei quando era ainda criança, deve ter uns 12 anos, e só este ano creceu uns 40 cm, mas ainda não dá bolotas, pelo menos já vai dando alguma sombra.
Para mim, o sobreiro é uma da minhas árvores de eleição.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu tenho aqui que plantei quando era ainda criança, deve ter uns 12 anos, e só este ano creceu uns 40 cm, mas ainda não dá bolotas, pelo menos já vai dando alguma sombra.
> Para mim, o sobreiro é uma da minhas árvores de eleição.


Os meus sobreiros têm muitos muitos anos. São enormes tanto em largura como em altura. Qualquer dia posto fotos. Também tinha um carvalho gigante mas morreu. Ainda existem mais uns quantos aqui no vale...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meus sobreiros têm muitos muitos anos. São enormes tanto em largura como em altura. Qualquer dia posto fotos. Também tinha um carvalho gigante mas morreu. Ainda existem mais uns quantos aqui no vale...



Eu sempre que vou a alguma zona de floresta, e vejo assim azinheiras, carvalhos, ou sobreiros, gosto muito de observar as suas enormes copas, e diamentros dos troncos.
Eu aqui á volta de casa, o que vejo mais são só oliveiras e figueiras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu sempre que vou a alguma zona de floresta, e vejo assim azinheiras, carvalhos, ou sobreiros, gosto muito de observar as suas enormes copas, e diamentros dos troncos.
> Eu aqui à volta de casa, o que vejo mais são só oliveiras e figueiras.


Pois é a paisagem típica daí. Aqui antigamente deviam existir muitos carvalhos e azinheiras, depois vieram os sobreiros e pinheiros e só depois os eucaliptos. Mas ainda existem umas relíquias dispersas da vegetação original. Eu aqui também estou muito perto da famosa mancha de carvalho cerquinho do Alqueidão da Serra, que certamente se estendia também até aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é a paisagem típica daí. Aqui antigamente deviam existir muitos carvalhos e azinheiras, depois vieram os sobreiros e pinheiros e só depois os eucaliptos. Mas ainda existem umas relíquias dispersas da vegetação original. Eu aqui também estou muito perto da famosa mancha de carvalho cerquinho do Alqueidão da Serra, que certamente se estendia também até aqui.



Sim aqui ainda se observa algumas manchas de carvalho cerquinho, em zonas de vale, ou mesmo em encostas, mas o mais interessante é que aqui numa localidade pequena como a minha com 10 km2, numa das extremidades a árvore predominante é o sobreiro, e na outra extremidade é mesmo o carvalho.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

Foto que tirei hoje a esta aranha que salta com uma mosca(?):


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 19:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Foto que tirei hoje a esta aranha que salta com uma mosca(?):



Uau, parabéns tens aí uma boa foto, digna até de estar na National Geographic, então última foto, nem sei que te diga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 19:34)

Espetacular foto, de um dos maiores semeadores de bolotas que temos...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Já vi que tenho excelentes aliados na sementeira de bolotas outonal! E também prefiro semear logo no local definitivo (salvo raras excepções).


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 23:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Foto que tirei hoje a esta aranha que salta com uma mosca(?):


Brutais!  Tenho mesmo de comprar uma lente macro! 
Que lente usas, Guilherme?


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2018 às 23:42)

belem disse:


> Já vi que tenho excelentes aliados na sementeira de bolotas outonal! E também prefiro semear logo no local definitivo (salvo raras excepções).



Em teoria eu também prefiro semear diretamente no local definitivo, todos os anos semeio umas dezenas de bolotas de sobreiro na pequena quinta de família em Benavente. Mas não tenho tido muito sucesso, apesar da maioria das bolotas germinar as árvores acabam quase todas por secar durante os tórridos verões ribatejanos.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uau, parabéns tens aí uma boa foto, digna até de estar na National Geographic, então última foto, nem sei que te diga.



Obrigado! Ela também ajudou , algumas mexem-se muito mas esta não e por isso foi mais fácil para tirar as fotos.



João Pedro disse:


> Brutais!  Tenho mesmo de comprar uma lente macro!
> Que lente usas, Guilherme?



Obrigado! Não uso uma lente macro, uso antes uma 18-55mm virada ao contrário presa por um anel inversor. Algumas coisas deixam de funcionar pois ela deixa de estar ligada à máquina e por isso tem que ser controlado manualmente. Foi também assim que tirei as várias fotos aos cristais da geada que coloquei no fórum.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 00:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado! Não uso uma lente macro, uso antes uma 18-55mm virada ao contrário presa por um anel inversor. Algumas coisas deixam de funcionar pois ela deixa de estar ligada à máquina e por isso tem que ser controlado manualmente. Foi também assim que tirei as várias fotos aos cristais da geada que coloquei no fórum.


Extraordinário! Desconhecia essa técnica  Tenho de experimentar 
Obrigado!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Nov 2018 às 06:15)

belem disse:


> Já vi que tenho excelentes aliados na sementeira de bolotas outonal! E também prefiro semear logo no local definitivo (salvo raras excepções).



Pois eu todos os anos planto meia dúzia de árvores num monte baldio aqui perto isento de eucaliptos e que apenas é usado pelo clube de caça da zona.

Plantar árvores no local raramente dá resultado pois os rebentos podem ser destruídos por animais, vegetação mais forte ou por intempéries (normalmente calor e seca).

Prefiro guardá-los em baldes durante um ano e depois plantar no local continuando a ir deitando um olho de vez em quando. Acho que nos últimos 10 anos já devo ter sido responsável por mais de 50 árvores autóctones desde Carvalhos Alvarinhos, Castanheiros, Nogueiras, Sobreiros e até umas Cerejeiras bravas.

Aqui ficam as deste ano. Neste caso, bolotas de Carvalho Alvarinho e uma castanha que encontrei num percurso que fiz aqui pelo Gerês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

Não sei se postei no sitio devido...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se postei no sitio devido...



Sim, pode-se dizer que esté tópico é adequado, pois os plásticos, uma das coisas que mais afecta a biodiversidade dos oceanos, e de todos os que lá habitam.
É uma boa ideia, de facto.


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2018 às 21:18)

Por falar em plásticos, começam a aparecer indícios que não são lá muito inocentes... 

Nós como consumidores deveríamos exigir, por exemplo, o regresso da água embalada em garrafóes de vidro, ou do leite embalado em garrafas de vidro. Os garrafões e as garrafas vazias seriam devolvidas depois no estabelecimento, em troca de uma quantia ou de um desconto na compra de outro garrafão ou garrafa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:23)

frederico disse:


> Por falar em plásticos, começam a aparecer indícios que não são lá muito inocentes...
> 
> Nós como consumidores deveríamos exigir, por exemplo, o regresso da água embalada em garrafóes de vidro, ou do leite embalado em garrafas de vidro. Os garrafões e as garrafas vazias seriam devolvidas depois no estabelecimento, em troca de uma quantia ou de um desconto na compra de outro garrafão ou garrafa.



Ainda á pouco tempo saiu nas noticias, que o governo quer avançar nessa medida, mas acho que era só a partir de 2021, se não me engano, a água engarrafada é um dos produtos que mais se vende em todas as cadeias de supermercados de todo o país, só aí já dá para termos uma ideia, de quantas toneladas de plásticos serão precisos diariamente, e depois o pior problema é o que não chega á indústria da reciclagem, ou sejam ficam, simplesmente perdidos pelas linhas de água, ou pelos terrenos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Eu hoje ouvi uma notícia por alto, de um novo material de construção desenvolvido numa universidade portuguesa, com reciclagem de materiais de construção usados + água não potável + hidrogénio resultante num novo tipo de tijolo mais resistente e a metade do preço! Não encontro o link mas é fabuloso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu hoje ouvi uma notícia por alto, de um novo material de construção desenvolvido numa universidade portuguesa, com reciclagem de materiais de construção usados + água não potável + hidrogénio resultante num novo tipo de tijolo mais resistente e a metade do preço! Não encontro o link mas é fabuloso!



Sim, mas o ideal, é recuperar técinicas antigas, a Bio Construção, que usa materias que antigamente existia nos terrenos locais, como pedras, argilas, e eram construções muito térmicas, e bastante resistentes. A minha casa tem as paredes exteriores com 80 cm de largura, feitas em pedra, e terra prensada, que é chamado de taipa.
Mas existe outras tantas técnicas, deixo em baixo algumas fotos de construção natural, que me deixaram de "água na boca".
Em Portugal, já vão surgindo alguns projectos relacionados com isto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, mas o ideal, é recuperar técinicas antigas, a Bio Construção, que usa materias que antigamente existia nos terrenos locais, como pedras, argilas, e eram construções muito térmicas, e bastante resistentes. A minha casa tem as paredes exteriores com 80 cm de largura, feitas em pedra, e terra prensada, que é chamado de taipa.
> Mas existe outras tantas técnicas, deixo em baixo algumas fotos de construção natural, que me deixaram de "água na boca".
> Em Portugal, já vão surgindo alguns projectos relacionados com isto.


Sim claro, mas velhos materiais de construção abandonados por aí são um valente problema. Se pudermos reciclar com mais valias como aumento de resistência e baixo preço é excelente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

Depende dos velhos materiais de construção a que te referes, se for materiais, como as chapas de Lusalite, que tem amianto, aí sim, é um grave problema, mas agora se for tijolos de barro, dos antigos, o chamado tijolo de burro, que tenho por aqui muito de antigas construções que tinha no meu terreno, são óptimos para delimitar canteiros, funciona, muito melhor do que um lancil em cimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu hoje ouvi uma notícia por alto, de um novo material de construção desenvolvido numa universidade portuguesa, com reciclagem de materiais de construção usados + água não potável + hidrogénio resultante num novo tipo de tijolo mais resistente e a metade do preço! Não encontro o link mas é fabuloso!


E ser uma invenção nossa dá-me muito prazer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depende dos velhos materiais de construção a que te referes, se for materiais, como as chapas de Lusalite, que tem amianto, aí sim, é um grave problema, mas agora se for tijolos de barro, dos antigos, o chamado tijolo de burro, que tenho por aqui muito de antigas construções que tinha no meu terreno, são óptimos para delimitar canteiros, funciona, muito melhor do que um lancil em cimento.


São tipo tijolos e cimento. Nada de lusalite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E ser uma invenção nossa dá-me muito prazer!



Claro, que sim, não estou com isto tudo a desvalorizar isso, até porque sou da opinião que nós portugueses temos excelentes ideias, que correr por esse mundo fora.
Somos de facto muito empreendedores, e nunca baixamos os braços perante as advercidades da vida, só isso merece todo o mérito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> São tipo tijolos e cimento. Nada de lusalite.



Sim, apesar de que restos de cimento, não sei até que ponto não acaba por contaminar os solos, pois o cimento já envolve outros compostos qúimicos, o que já difere dos tijolos de barro, que eram simplesmente a argila, que depois ia ao forno.
Eu sempre que vejo aqui no meu terreno, alguns resto de cimento, prefiro apanhar e amontoar, num local apropriado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, apesar de que restos de cimento, não sei até que ponto não acaba por contaminar os solos, pois o cimento já envolve outros compostos qúimicos, o que já difere dos tijolos de barro, que eram simplesmente a argila, que depois ia ao forno.
> Eu sempre que vejo aqui no meu terreno, alguns resto de cimento, prefiro apanhar e amontoar, num local apropriado.


O cimento é bastante poluidor. E poder ser reciclado é fantástico!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O cimento é bastante poluidor. E poder ser reciclado é fantástico!



Pois a ideia até é boa, pena é que não é acessível a toda a gente, pois para isso é preciso maquinaria, chamados de trituradores/britadores, que desfazem os pedaços de cimento, ao ponto de ficarem em estado de brita novamente, e aí já podem ser usados de novo na reciclagem. Muito entulho de obras, principalmente de obras privadas, ainda acabam por serem depositados em aterro, ou simplesmente deixados por aí á beira de estrada rural, ou na floresta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois a ideia até é boa, pena é que não é acessível a toda a gente, pois para isso é preciso maquinaria, chamados de trituradores/britadores, que desfazem os pedaços de cimento, ao ponto de ficarem em estado de brita novamente, e aí já podem ser usados de novo na reciclagem. Muito entulho de obras, principalmente de obras privadas, ainda acabam por serem depositados em aterro, ou simplesmente deixados por aí á beira de estrada rural, ou na floresta.


A investigação mal saiu do laboratório. Já constituíram uma spin up, mas mal começaram.


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2018 às 23:10)

GabKoost disse:


> Pois eu todos os anos planto meia dúzia de árvores num monte baldio aqui perto isento de eucaliptos e que apenas é usado pelo clube de caça da zona.
> 
> Plantar árvores no local raramente dá resultado pois os rebentos podem ser destruídos por animais, vegetação mais forte ou por intempéries (normalmente calor e seca).
> 
> ...



Pois também já tentei assim (excepto vigiar as árvores depois de as transplantar ) mas antes de as transplantar os animais comiam-me os rebentos directamente dos vasos ou levavam-me bolotas às carradas  e eu como tenho pouco tempo para tomar conta destas coisas, passei a escolher locais a dedo e a fazer boas sementeiras por lá.
Penso que é imprescindível, sempre que possível, usar variedades locais e plantar nos sítios certos.
Costumo também de colocar uns ramos a proteger os locais de sementeira, tanto por causa das intempéries como por causa dos animais. Dentro do buraco onde coloco a semente ponho algum húmus. Já vi que o método resulta, pois já consigo ver as árvores a crescer nesses locais. Mas isto resulta para mim porque assim semeio grandes quantidades, em pouco tempo e sem grandes preocupações.
Infelizmente tenho pouco tempo para tomar conta das árvores, senão faria como tu fazes que no fundo é algo semelhante ao meu método passado (parabéns já agora pela iniciativa e pelos resultados).


----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2018 às 18:12)

_Off-topic_. Um jogo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu hoje ouvi uma notícia por alto, de um novo material de construção desenvolvido numa universidade portuguesa, com reciclagem de materiais de construção usados + água não potável + hidrogénio resultante num novo tipo de tijolo mais resistente e a metade do preço! Não encontro o link mas é fabuloso!



*Tijolo é produzido a partir de plásticos retirados dos oceanos*

O plástico, por estar presente em diversos produtos que usamos em nosso dia a dia, pode ser considerado um dos grandes vilões quando falamos em descarte incorreto de materiais. *Ao invés de ser encaminhado à reciclagem*, *grande parte do material é enviado a aterros sanitários, indo parar também nos oceanos*, causando danos severos ao meio ambiente.

_Leia mais: Plástico é reaproveitado para a construção de casas_

Com o decorrer dos anos, *os pedaços de plástico se fragmentam nos oceanos* e, ao serem confundidos com alimentos, prejudicam a vida de todos os tipos de animais, desde seres microscópios até grandes peixes e aves. Para se ter ideia da gravidade do problema, segundo informações divulgadas no Fórum Econômico Mundial de Davos, em janeiro deste ano, *em 2050, é possível que os oceanos tenham mais resíduos de plásticos do que peixes.
*
http://www.condominiosverdes.com.br...e9AYl-QEYdJZoTJ7Fqd9HPvcPOmtq-oupV_GCoK_nCscs

@luismeteo3, seria esta notícia, que tinhas lido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Tijolo é produzido a partir de plásticos retirados dos oceanos*
> 
> O plástico, por estar presente em diversos produtos que usamos em nosso dia a dia, pode ser considerado um dos grandes vilões quando falamos em descarte incorreto de materiais. *Ao invés de ser encaminhado à reciclagem*, *grande parte do material é enviado a aterros sanitários, indo parar também nos oceanos*, causando danos severos ao meio ambiente.
> 
> ...


Não é isso. Não tem nada a ver, mas parece muito interessante! O caminho futuro tem de ser este, reciclar + reciclar + reciclar + resíduos 0.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é isso. Não tem nada a ver, mas parece muito interessante! O caminho futuro tem de ser este, reciclar + reciclar + reciclar + resíduos 0.



A noticia já é de 2016, mas sim de facto devemos de respeitar cada vez mais a políticas dos 3 R's.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A noticia já é de 2016, mas sim de facto devemos de respeitar cada vez mais a políticas dos 3 R's.


Já não há espaço para outra política... o planeta não aguenta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já não há espaço para outra política... o planeta não aguenta!



*Portugal sobe sete lugares na pegada ecológica per capita*

A organização ambientalista WWF coloca Portugal no 66.º lugar mundial em termos de pegada ecológica 'per capita', sete posições acima do lugar em 2016.

A organização ambientalista WWF coloca Portugal no 66.º lugar mundial em termos de pegada ecológica ‘per capita’, sete posições acima de 2016, mas aponta que o país ainda precisa de 2,19 planetas para “manter o atual estilo de vida”.

Os dados apresentados na edição deste ano do relatório Planeta Vivo referem-se a 2014, quando a pegada ecológica dos portugueses diminuiu, “uma possível consequência da crise económica que atingiu Portugal nesses anos”.

https://observador.pt/2018/10/30/portugal-sobe-sete-lugares-na-pegada-ecologica-per-capita/

Nós portugueses temos ainda muito que aprender, e muitos hábitos a mudar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Portugal sobe sete lugares na pegada ecológica per capita*
> 
> A organização ambientalista WWF coloca Portugal no 66.º lugar mundial em termos de pegada ecológica 'per capita', sete posições acima do lugar em 2016.
> 
> ...


Pois temos, mas não há outro caminho... mas penso que as pessoas vão ser obrigadas a mudar à força pelo planeta. Neste aspecto não estou nada optimista.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois temos, mas não há outro caminho... mas penso que as pessoas vão ser obrigadas a mudar à força pelo planeta. Neste aspecto não estou nada optimista.



Pois, infelizmente o cenário a médio/longo prazo não é muito animador, essa mudanças, por vezes são coisas simples até, mas nós portugueses somos um povo, que vai-se acomodando com os seus hábitos, e temos medo de mudar.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Nov 2018 às 05:46)

Na parede da cozinha


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

*PORTUGUESES DESCOBREM QUE DIETA RICA EM COGUMELO "CORIOLUS VERSICOLOR" ESTIMULA OS NEURÓNIOS E A MEMÓRIA*
8 nov 2018 13:29
Nuno de Noronha

Uma dieta que inclua o cogumelo "Coriolus versicolor" estimula os neurónios e poderá contribuir para prevenir problemas de memória relacionados com o envelhecimento, segundo as conclusões de um estudo divulgado hoje pela Universidade de Coimbra.




Cogumelo "Coriolus versicolor"

Uma equipa de investigação do Centro de Neurociências e Biologia Celular (CNC) e do Instituto de Investigação Clínica e Biomédica de Coimbra (iCBR) da Faculdade de Medicina da Universidade de Coimbra (FMUC) descobriu que o "Coriolus versicolor" aumenta a complexidade dos novos neurónios formados no hipocampo adulto, uma área do cérebro ligada à memória.

"A nossa descoberta sugere que este cogumelo poderá contribuir para o fortalecimento da reserva neurogénica e possivelmente da ‘reserva cognitiva'" aponta Ana Cristina Rego, investigadora do CNC, docente da FMUC e corresponsável pela coordenação da investigação.

Frederico Costa Pereira, investigador do iCBR, docente da FMUC e corresponsável por este estudo, acrescenta que "uma dieta que inclua este suplemento pode fazer parte de uma estratégia que favoreça o envelhecimento saudável, incluindo a prevenção de défices cognitivos associados ao processo de neurodegenerescência".
...  https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...-versicolor-estimula-os-neuronios-e-a-memoria


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 18:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *PORTUGUESES DESCOBREM QUE DIETA RICA EM COGUMELO "CORIOLUS VERSICOLOR" ESTIMULA OS NEURÓNIOS E A MEMÓRIA*
> 8 nov 2018 13:29
> Nuno de Noronha
> 
> ...



Mais uma boa descoberta, a cargo das universidades portugueses, que muito tem trabalhado nos últimos anos, no campo da investigação.
Não esquecendo também o ensino privado, nomeadamente os institutos politécnicos, que também acabam por ajudar e muito pricipalmente no que toca a análises químicas, para a agricultura, isto como prestação de serviços a todos os interessados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 18:15)

*Intenção de venda de terrenos a uma herdade de caça coloca a direção da Quercus sob fogo*

Contra a venda das propriedades no Tejo Internacional surgiu esta terça-feira uma petição que conta já com mais de 600 assinaturas. Sócios atuais e antigos da organização ambientalista consideram a intenção uma abominável traição
A direção nacional da Quercus, presidida por João Branco, quer vender mais de 100 hectares de terrenos dispersos no Tejo Internacional ao proprietário de uma zona de caça local. Sócios atuais e antigos da organização ambientalista consideram a intenção uma “abominável traição” e puseram a circular, esta terça-feira, uma petição pública para travá-la.

A decisão de venda ainda não está fechada e depende de um parecer do conselho fiscal da Quercus. Em poucas horas, a petição soma mais de 600 assinaturas.

No texto da petição é lembrado que os terrenos em causa — que incluem matagais e escarpas onde nidificam ou nidificaram espécies em risco como a águia de Bonelli, o abutre do Egipto, a cegonha-preta , ou o grifo — foram adquiridos nas décadas de 80 e 90 do século XX “para fins exclusivos de conservação da natureza” e “com fundos comunitários, donativos de centenas de cidadãos nacionais e estrangeiros e de organizações não governamentais de ambiente europeias”.

https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...V3r5djKNjwxd4hHf9OHVlSA2zgbEqtAB0s#gs.=AztIYQ

Fiquei mesmo supreendido, como esta decisão por parte da Quercus, ainda por cima, uma associação, que eu sempre tive boas referencias, em termos de preservação de biodiversidade.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2018 às 20:18)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 21:11)

WHORTAS disse:


> Na parede da cozinha


Um bonito crisopídeo  Agora qual é que já não sei, há imensos...
Diverte-te a tentar descobrir:
https://naturdata.com/taxa/Animalia/Arthropoda/Insecta/Neuroptera/Chrysopidae


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 21:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *PORTUGUESES DESCOBREM QUE DIETA RICA EM COGUMELO "CORIOLUS VERSICOLOR" ESTIMULA OS NEURÓNIOS E A MEMÓRIA*
> 8 nov 2018 13:29
> Nuno de Noronha
> 
> ...


Há por aí muito boa gente que bem podia começar a comer doses de _Coriolus versicolor_ às refeições... 
Bela descoberta


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:52)

Fica o conselho, até porque muitas pessoas ainda continuam a achar que as folhas das árvores são lixo, e vai disto toca de colocarem mesmo no caixote do lixo, ou queimarem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 11:13)

*Heatwaves can 'wipe out' male insect fertility*
Study of beetles could explain global decline – and also be a warning to humankind
Nov 13: https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-wipe-out-male-insect-fertility-beetles-study
_Heatwaves severely damage the fertility of male beetles and 
consecutive hot spells leave them virtually sterilised, according to 
research.
Global warming is making heatwaves more common and wildlife is being annihilated,
and the study may reveal a way in which these two trends are linked. 
The scientists behind the findings said there could also be some 
relevance for humans: the sperm counts of western men have halved in the last 40 years.
Researchers studied beetles because their 400,000 species represent 
about a quarter of all known species. Insect populations are plunging 
worldwide as temperatures rise, falling by about 80% in 30 years in Puerto Rico’s rainforest and by 75% in German nature reserves.
Insects are such an integral part of life, as pollinators and prey, that scientists say their decline could lead to “ecological Armageddon”.
Little is known about the precise causes of the decline, though climate
change, habitat destruction and global use of pesticides are considered
probable factors. ...._


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica o conselho, até porque muitas pessoas ainda continuam a achar que as folhas das árvores são lixo, e vai disto toca de colocarem mesmo no caixote do lixo, ou queimarem.



Vê o que publiquei aqui (no terceiro, a contar de cima):

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2016/02/


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

Excelente reportagem a não perder na quinta-feira, dia 15, ás 21 horas, na RTP1.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

*Rola-brava em risco de extinção em Portugal*

*



*

A Quercus avisa que a rola-brava, também conhecida por rola-comum, está em risco de extinção em Portugal. As populações da icónica espécie da fauna portuguesa têm diminuído acentuadamente por toda a Europa nas últimas dezenas de anos, devido a dois fatores principais: intensificação agrícola e caça excessiva.

A espécie foi classificada em 2015 como Espécie Vulnerável à Extinção pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN) classificou-a como espécie Vulnerável. A Comissão Europeia encarregou a BirdLife Internacional e a Federação das Associação de Caçadores Europeias de elaborarem um plano de ação para a espécie. Este plano determina que é urgente restaurar e manter os habitats agrícolas de boa qualidade e implementar a caça dentro de níveis de abate sustentáveis.


Em Portugal, a Quercus indica que a situação é idêntica ao resto da Europa. O Censo de Aves Comuns mostra um decréscimo populacional acentuado desde 2004, e uma tese de doutoramento do Instituto Superior de Agronomia revela uma regressão populacional acentuada da rola-brava desde 1994, com uma diminuição média de 80%.

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/rola-br...Q4OZcwTu6Ebdr6198xfeEyAAAIo2rFcbfLY_u3cwy7RQc

Ora, cá está uma coisa que eu já venho a alertar á muito tempo, mas parece que ninguém tem olhos na cara, para ver esta realidade, pode ser que quando a última rola for caçada, depois se lembrem.
Como eu gosta de ver uma exemplar desta espécie, principalmente aqui pelo ribatejo, pela 1ª vez na vida, em 25 anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 19:15)

A imagem que tem "corrido", pelas redes sociais, e que de certa forma até está bem de acordo, com o que se passa hoje em dia.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2018 às 20:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Rola-brava em risco de extinção em Portugal*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Na Reserva Lightalive de Óbidos, ainda se vão ouvindo as rolas-bravas, mas não é a tempo inteiro (com um carácter sazonal)..
Provavelmente, há uns anos atrás deviam ser mais comuns.


----------



## Fall9 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

belem disse:


> Perto de Óbidos, ainda se vão ouvindo as rolas-bravas, mas não é a tempo inteiro.
> Provavelmente, há uns anos deviam ser mais comuns.


Na minha casa perto de Óbidos vivem umas quantas permanentemente, bebem de um lago que eu tenho com peixes, e eu e o meu pai damos os restos da comida da caturra, penso que elas vivem num pinheiro manso bastante antigo lá perto. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

Boas,

Recentemente tirei esta foto à noite junto a Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
Uma salamandra, um dos símbolos aqui da nossa serra.
Quem estava comigo apontou a lanterna, e pronto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:49)

belem disse:


> Perto de Óbidos, ainda se vão ouvindo as rolas-bravas, mas não é a tempo inteiro.
> Provavelmente, há uns anos deviam ser mais comuns.



É sempre bom saber que ainda existem alguns expemplares desta espécie que teimam em caçar.


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Recentemente tirei esta foto à noite junto a Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
> Uma salamandra, um dos símbolos aqui da nossa serra.
> Quem estava comigo apontou a lanterna, e pronto.



A salamandra é um excelente auxiliar em agricultura biológica, e que também cada vez se veem com menos frequencia, um desses factores é mesmo serem vítimas de atropelamento, aí sim costumam ver-se mortos pricipalmente depois de uma noite chuvosa.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

FALS disse:


> Na minha casa perto de Óbidos vivem umas quantas permanentemente, bebem de um lago que eu tenho com peixes, e eu e o meu pai damos os restos da comida da caturra, penso que elas vivem num pinheiro manso bastante antigo lá perto.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk



A rola-brava acho que é uma espécie migratória...

Será que essas rolas que vês aí são de outra espécie (rola-turca, por exemplo)?
Também são selvagens (e colonizaram o nosso país naturalmente), mas nos dias que correm, são bem mais comuns que a rola-brava.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Recentemente tirei esta foto à noite junto a Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
> Uma salamandra, um dos símbolos aqui da nossa serra.
> Quem estava comigo apontou a lanterna, e pronto.


Bom apanhado, parece-me uma salamandra de fogo, devem existir bastantes aí.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom apanhado, parece-me uma salamandra de fogo, devem existir bastantes aí.



Obrigado. 
Sim na serra há bastantes felizmente,nesse início de noite vi 7 salamandras.
Sim @Pedro1993 passo bastante tempo na serra como todos sabem, e sim vejo muitas esmagadas/atropeladas.
Tenho um amigo que já me disse que quando se vê tritoes ou salamandras próximas de linhas de água /nascentes/fontes é sinal que água é de muito boa qualidade e pode ser bebida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 22:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> Sim na serra há bastantes felizmente,nesse início de noite vi 7 salamandras.
> Sim @Pedro1993 passo bastante tempo na serra como todos sabem, e sim vejo muitas esmagadas/atropeladas.
> Tenho um amigo que já me disse que quando se vê tritoes ou salamandras próximas de linhas de água /nascentes/fontes é sinal que água é de muito boa qualidade e pode ser bebida.



Pois as salamandras adoram locais bastante húmidos, eu como estou aqui numa zona agrícola, e bastante seca, só as vejo sempre que chove muito durante uma noite inteira, e é logo ao inicio da manhã, por acaso ainda não vi nenhuma ultimamente.
Um bom indicador da qualidade da água é o alfaiate, mas este não faz peças de roupa por medidas.
São uns óptimos nadadores.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2018 às 11:13)

Ainda que não tenho sido feito por mim, desculpem a voz meio computorizada, mas tem alguma informação interessante:


O arrulhar é muito característico e ajuda também na identificação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2018 às 16:08)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...orto-por-envenenamento-no-douro-internacional

Hoje, às 21 horas vai dar uma reportagem relacionado com este tema no programa Linha da Frente da RTP1. Em vez, de envenenarem os animais não tomam eles o veneno seria bem mais útil.


----------



## Fall9 (15 Nov 2018 às 16:19)

belem disse:


> A rola-brava acho que é uma espécie migratória...
> 
> Será que essas rolas que vês aí são de outra espécie (rola-turca, por exemplo)?
> Também são selvagens (e colonizaram o nosso país naturalmente), mas nos dias que correm, são bem mais comuns que a rola-brava.


Agora que dizes que há essa diferença, penso que sejam rolas de uma espécie diferente, as que andam por lá são todas cinzentas com um anel de cor preta à volta do pescoço. Para além de rolas já tenho visto perdizes no terreno perto da minha casa. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 16:21)

Alguns cogumelos que crescem no meu terreno... Pena não saber se são comestíveis mas não arrisco.









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 17:12)

Há muitos anos que não vejo uma rola-brava. Talvez uns 15 anos. As alterações na agricultura também explicam o seu desaparecimento. Elas apareciam nos pomares de sequeiro onde havia trigo semeado. Ora hoje em dia quase ninguém semeia trigo, e o sequeiro está a desaparecer. 

Importa referir outro factor que tem conduzido ao desaparecimento da rola-brava: a perseguição em África. Nisto das aves migratória de nada serve a protecção se não houver cooperação internacional.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

frederico disse:


> Há muitos anos que não vejo uma rola-brava. Talvez uns 15 anos. As alterações na agricultura também explicam o seu desaparecimento. Elas apareciam nos pomares de sequeiro onde havia trigo semeado. Ora hoje em dia quase ninguém semeia trigo, e o sequeiro está a desaparecer.
> 
> Importa referir outro factor que tem conduzido ao desaparecimento da rola-brava: a perseguição em África. Nisto das aves migratória de nada serve a protecção se não houver cooperação internacional.


Aqui ainda existem rolas bravas... vários casais até.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 17:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...orto-por-envenenamento-no-douro-internacional
> 
> Hoje, às 21 horas vai dar uma reportagem relacionado com este tema no programa Linha da Frente da RTP1. Em vez, de envenenarem os animais não tomam eles o veneno seria bem mais útil.



O veneno seria para alguma raposa ou cães vadios, penso...

Isto é um problema que poderá demorar décadas.

Em Portugal foi incutida na população a ideia (durante muito tempo) que tudo o que é animal selvagem ou planta endémica é_* bravo e ruim,*_ e que só é _*bom*_ o que é doméstico e plantado pelo Homem...


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 17:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui ainda existem rolas bravas... vários casais até.



No Alentejo também deve haver. 

Precisamos de mais reservas para aves, como há em Espanha. 

Já agora, li recentemente que importamos mais de 50% dos produtos biológicos que consumimos. Que estupidez.. deveríamos ser auto-suficientes e conjugar a agricultura biológica com a conservação das aves.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Já que falo em aves, é necessário fazer algo que existe noutros países.

É preciso restringir o acesso a reservas naturais. Várias espécies quando nidificam não toleram a presença humana. Não foi por acaso que achei uma enorme estupidez a abertura de um trilho na ribeira de São Lourenço, no Ludo. A ria Formosa é o exemplo paradigmático de tudo o que não deve ser feito numa área de conservação da avifauna. Está a saque. Recentemente soube-se isto:
https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2018-11-01-Aqui-so-resta-um-cavalo-marinho

A ria precisa de áreas onde não pode haver turismo nem turistas. Mas ninguém quer saber. O Parque está uma bandalheira total.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 17:24)

Outro parque que achei abandalhado: o Gerês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2018 às 18:25)

frederico disse:


> No Alentejo também deve haver.
> 
> Precisamos de mais reservas para aves, como há em Espanha.
> 
> Já agora, li recentemente que importamos mais de 50% dos produtos biológicos que consumimos. Que estupidez.. deveríamos ser auto-suficientes e conjugar a agricultura biológica com a conservação das aves.



Isso seria boa ideia, estou totalmente de acordo contigo, quanto á agricultura biológica, neste momento a procura é maior do que oferta, e nós portugueses, em vez de produzirmos principalmente frutas e hortaliças, o que daria muitos empregos, e muita dinamica no mundo rural, por essas aldeias que estão cada vez mais desertas, e ajudáva a economia de pequena escala.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 20:38)

O* toirão* foi declarado oficialmente extinto em Espanha. 

http://www.magornitho.org/2011/04/andalusian-buttonquail-morocco/

A subespécie ainda existe em Marrocos mas a situação está complicada. 

O toirão desapareceu de Portugal na primeira metade do século XX, num período em que outras espécies viram as suas populações cair drasticamente. *Este desaparecimento foi em parte causado pelas famigeradas campanhas do trigo, que tiveram início no final do século XIX. 

Seria importante que a subespécie fosse reintroduzida, mas ninguém quer saber. *


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

_The Andalusian Buttonquail (Turnix sylvaticus sylvaticus) is the first bird to become extinct in Europe since the extinction of the Great Auk (Pinguinus impennis) almost 170 years ago. However, there are some differences. The Great Auk died out completely and gone forever, whereas the Andalusian Buttonquail still exists in Morocco. Moreover, other subspecies of the Common Buttonquail are widely distributed in Africa south of the Sahara and Asia. Note also that the Slender-billed Curlew (Numenius tenuirostris) is not taken into consideration because it’s still officially classified as ‘Critically Endangered’ but not ‘Extinct’.
http://www.magornitho.org/2018/11/andalusian-buttonquail-declared-extinct-spain/_


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

*Vespa asiática está a propagar-se pela região centro do país*
17 nov 2018 12:53

A vespa asiática, ou vespa velutina, uma espécie invasora predadora das abelhas, está a propagar-se pela região centro do país, com ninhos identificados em todo o norte do distrito de Santarém, disse hoje à Lusa o Comandante Operacional Distrital de Santarém (CDOS).

"Temos relatos em toda a zona mais a norte do distrito de Santarém da existência de ninhos e ultimamente com casos cada vez mais frequentes", disse Mário Silvestre.

O responsável apelou à população para, no caso de avistar um ninho de vespa velutina, avisar os serviços competentes e não tentar, em qualquer circunstância, destruir o ninho pelos seus próprios meios.

A Proteção Civil de Santarém faz o "acompanhamento e monitorização" dos ninhos detetados e da sua fase de remoção e destruição, em articulação com os municípios.

A vespa velutina é uma espécie não-indígena, predadora da abelha europeia (Apis mellifera), e encontrava-se, até há pouco tempo, circunscrita a concelhos do norte do País.

A Lusa confirmou junto das autarquias e dos Gabinetes de Proteção Civil Municipal casos de avistamento e destruição de ninhos de vespa velutina nos concelhos de Abrantes, Mação, Ourém, Sardoal, Ferreira do Zêzere, Vila Nova da Barquinha e Vila de Rei, todos na região do Médio Tejo, distrito de Santarém.

Os especialistas estimam que cada ninho de vespas asiáticas possa comer meio quilo de abelhas autóctones por dia.

O primeiro ninho no concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha foi detetado na quinta-feira em Praia do Ribatejo, junto à foz do rio Zêzere, e destruído por uma empresa certificada para o efeito, contratada pela autarquia.

Em declarações à Lusa, o presidente do município, Fernando Freire, destacou as "grandes dimensões" do ninho e os "cuidados de defesa e proteção" tomados na remoção do ninho daquela espécie invasora, que pode albergar, cada um, até três mil vespas e de onde podem sair 150 novas rainhas.

"O ninho estava em cima de um pinheiro, a cerca de 15 metros de altura, e os trabalhos preparatórios para a intervenção e remoção terminaram já de noite, conforme indicam os manuais de procedimento relativamente à forma de lidar com a remoção dos ninhos desta vespa", disse o autarca, responsável pela proteção civil municipal.

"É à noite que as vespas estão todas recolhidas no ninho", observou, tendo feito notar que este é "um problema novo e preocupante" para os municípios da região, que não estão preparados para lidar com uma espécie de vespa que pode atacar o ser humano se sentir o seu ninho ameaçado.

Em Sardoal, o comandante dos bombeiros locais, Nuno Morgado, deu conta da remoção esta semana de dois ninhos de vespa velutina, um no beirado de um telhado em casa de habitação, em Andreus, um outro, em Rosa Mana, Alcaravela, no alto de um pinheiro com cerca de 18 metros de altura.

"Era um ninho impressionante, com cerca de um metro de altura e um raio de 60 centímetros", disse o responsável, que destacou as "dificuldades na deteção dos ninhos", a "importância de ações de informação e sensibilização para a população", a par da necessidade "mais formação específica" para os agentes da proteção civil e bombeiros lidarem com o problema.

"A criação e aquisição de equipamentos e as próprias técnicas de destruição de ninhos de vespa asiática têm de evoluir rapidamente para que possamos tentar debelar esta praga", defendeu.

A introdução involuntária da vespa velutina na Europa ocorreu em 2004 no território francês, tendo a sua presença sido confirmada em Espanha em 2010, em Portugal e Bélgica em 2011 e em Itália em finais de 2012.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vespa-asiatica-esta-a-propagar-se-pela-regiao-centro-do-pais


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:37)

Entretanto nos Estados Unidos...

*House votes to remove protections for gray wolves*

"The House passed a bill Friday that would remove federal protections for the gray wolf, allowing ranchers, hunters and others to kill the animals."

No protections at all. Kill at will.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Nov 2018 às 09:50)

frederico disse:


> Há muitos anos que não vejo uma rola-brava. Talvez uns 15 anos. As alterações na agricultura também explicam o seu desaparecimento. Elas apareciam nos pomares de sequeiro onde havia trigo semeado. Ora hoje em dia quase ninguém semeia trigo, e o sequeiro está a desaparecer.
> 
> Importa referir outro factor que tem conduzido ao desaparecimento da rola-brava: a perseguição em África. Nisto das aves migratória de nada serve a protecção se não houver cooperação internacional.


Por aqui tambem via algumas rolas bravas ,mas desde o incendio que Sao cada vez menos.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2018 às 11:00)

^ Pois ainda vai levar tempo a recuperar.

Mas também existem boas notícias. 
Encontrar isto, custou-me uns 3 minutos (se tanto):

https://observador.pt/2018/11/09/voluntarios-vao-plantar-3-mil-arvores-em-aldeia-de-arganil/


https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/09/03/am...-arvores-em-quatro-concelhos-algarvios/445989

https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/02/06/na...000-arvores-com-o-apoio-de-voluntarios/427362

http://www.human.pt/2018/11/07/colaboradores-da-lg-plantam-milhares-de-arvores/

https://tablier.pt/blog/2018/11/03/nissan-vai-plantar-159-415-arvores-no-pinhal-do-rei-em-leiria/

http://www.porto.pt/noticias/supera...ores-plantadas-na-area-metropolitana-do-porto


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Nov 2018 às 12:57)

Estas acoes Sao sempre de salutar , aqui onde Moro tambem ja houve Uma reflorestacao numa pequena parcela , o problema e que Sao centenas e centenas de ha queimados , devia os concelhos afectados organizar-se e em conjunto arranjar Uma solucao.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 14:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu hoje ouvi uma notícia por alto, de um novo material de construção desenvolvido numa universidade portuguesa, com reciclagem de materiais de construção usados + água não potável + hidrogénio resultante num novo tipo de tijolo mais resistente e a metade do preço! Não encontro o link mas é fabuloso!


Aqui está o projecto a que me referia!

*Já pode fazer a sua casa com... CO2*
17.11.2018 às 16h00






A eCO2Blocks, premiada em Bruxelas, junta Pedro Humbert, à direita, e João Gomes

*São blocos reciclados. Chegam ao mercado já com um prémio europeu no currículo*

MARGARIDA CARDOSO

A eCO2Blocks, uma spin-off da Universidade da Beira Interior, está a terminar a fase de prototipagem de um novo tipo de blocos para a construção civil criados com materiais reciclados, água não potável e CO2. A nova tecnologia chega ao mercado no segundo semestre de 2019 já com um prémio no currículo, depois de vencer a final internacional do ClimateLaunchpad, uma iniciativa da Comissão Europeia para distinguir ideias de negócio amigas do ambiente.

O projeto, iniciado com a tese de doutoramento de Pedro Humbert à volta da utilização de resíduos industriais da Siderurgia Nacional na indústria da construção, junta o investigador e o seu orientador de tese, João Castro Gomes, e já tem grupos nacionais e internacionais dos sectores da construção e da energia como potenciais clientes. Tem, também, uma empresa industrial interessada na produção dos novos blocos, mas o segredo ainda é a alma do negócio nesta fase dos trabalhos por isso o nome de clientes e parceiros “é confidencial”.

Na base do trabalho estão resíduos industriais. Nesta fase, o trabalho está centrado em resíduos da Siderurgia Nacional, endurecidos com CO2. “Na prática, replicamos e aceleramos o que a natureza faz nas pedras calcárias, com um processo de carbonatação”, explica Pedro Humbert. “Se o cimento é misturado com água para endurecer, nós juntamos dióxido de carbono concentrado para garantir isso”, acrescenta.

“O prémio atraiu mais atenções para o nosso trabalho, mas já tínhamos clientes para a solução que propomos”, diz o investigador, a terminar o processo de certificação dos novos blocos, com patente registada em Portugal e em fase de registo internacional, mas a pensar também na etapa seguinte, em que a eCO2Blocks poderá entrar no segmento das estruturas de construção, como pilares e vigas, mais exigente e demorado em termos de certificação.

*MAIS RÁPIDO, BARATO E VERDE*
A confiança é alicerçada nos estudos de viabilidade económica do projeto, uma vez que o processo de fabrico é 10 vezes mais rápido e 50 por cento mais barato do que a opção tradicional, com blocos de cimento.

“A resistência ao fogo atinge os 900 graus Celsius, contra os 400 graus do cimento. A resistência mecânica é cinco vezes superior”, garante este engenheiro civil.

Como alternativa ao cimento, que “consome recursos naturais e é extremamente poluente no seu processo produtivo”, a eCO2Blocks propõe a utilização de resíduos e de dióxido de carbono que é retirado da atmosfera e armazenado nos blocos. Pedro Humbert garante que esta solução permite reduzir as emissões de CO2 em 2/3 face ao cimento. “Olhando ao consumo da construção civil em Portugal e Espanha num ano, estamos a falar em mais de 600 mil toneladas”, refere. “Os blocos são pretos por fora, mas são um produto verde”, promete.

O principal problema, diz, “está na exigência de precisão de todo o processo industrial”. “Tudo tem de ser cuidadosamente controlado em termos de regras e condições de produção”, acrescenta.

Mas neste negócio, a eCO2Blocks vai ficar fora da fase industrial de produção. O objetivo da spin-off é desenvolver a tecnologia e, depois, vender a licença de utilização numa base de royalties, continuando a dar suporte técnico ao processo.
https://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/2018-11-17-Ja-pode-fazer-a-sua-casa-com.-CO2#gs.alDQ6gc


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 12:51)

A minha orquidea cattleya floriu, o que não acontece todos os anos. 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2018 às 13:36)

http://www.100milarvores.pt/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/MON_Relatório2018_21set2018.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

Estes cogumelos nasceram hoje no canteiro...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Nov 2018 às 14:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estes cogumelos nasceram hoje no canteiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São tortulhos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 14:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> São tortulhos?


Não faço ideia. Não conheço bem os cogumelos...


----------



## bluejay (20 Nov 2018 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estes cogumelos nasceram hoje no canteiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coprinus comatus


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

bluejay disse:


> Coprinus comatus


É comestível? Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estes cogumelos nasceram hoje no canteiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ia responder mas o @bluejay antecipou-se, também me *parecem* _Coprinus comatus_. Espécie comestível quando jovem, à medida que vai envelhecendo vai-se decompondo numa uma tinta preta e mal cheirosa.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha orquidea cattleya floriu, o que não acontece todos os anos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas Luís, que cuidados se deve ter com as orquídeas?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:26)

remember disse:


> Boas Luís, que cuidados se deve ter com as orquídeas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Olá! De todos estes anos a cultivar orquídeas posso dizer que a principal coisa é não regar em demasia e deixar o substrato secar entre regas. Elas morrem muito mais facilmente com excesso de água do que com rega a menos. Depois é fertilizar só um pouco, talvez no outono e primavera. Nunca ter um prato com água por baixo e ter cuidado com o sol directo pois vão desidratar rápido, mas precisam de luz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

MSantos disse:


> Ia responder mas o @bluejay antecipou-se, também me *parecem* _Coprinus comatus_. Espécie comestível quando jovem, à medida que vai envelhecendo vai-se decompondo numa uma tinta preta e mal cheirosa.


Eu fui ver à net e devem mesmo ser esses... ainda propus à minha mulher cozinhá-los mas ela recusa-se...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! De todos estes anos a cultivar orquídeas posso dizer que a principal coisa é não regar em demasia e deixar o substrato secar entre regas. Elas morrem muito mais facilmente com excesso de água do que com rega a menos. Depois é fertilizar só um pouco, talvez no outono e primavera. Nunca ter um prato com água por baixo e ter cuidado com o sol directo pois vão desidratar rápido, mas precisam de luz.


Obrigado, já tive uma e morreu por causa da trapalhada da rega, uns diziam de uma forma outros diziam de outra... Agora tenho esta:






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu fui ver à net e devem mesmo ser esses... ainda propus à minha mulher cozinhá-los mas ela recusa-se...



Eu muito gosto  muito de ver os cogumelos agora nesta época do ano, mas é só isso mesmo, prefiro não arriscar nunca, a tua mulher logo te deve dizer que o seguro morreu de velho, mas é vredade é preciso sempre muito cuidado com "as belezas", da época.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:38)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, já tive uma e morreu por causa da trapalhada da rega, uns diziam de uma forma outros diziam de outra... Agora tenho esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @luismeteo3 Onde a comprei disseram para regar tipo debaixo da torneira, será o mais correcto?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, já tive uma e morreu por causa da trapalhada da rega, uns diziam de uma forma outros diziam de outra... Agora tenho esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, é uma phalenopsis. Eu regaria debaixo da torneira e depois deixava drenar completamente um bom tempo. Só depois punha no cachepot. Quando perder as flores não se cortam as hastes pois podem voltar a rebentar novas flores ou keikis (novas plantas). Luz abundante mas indirecta num sítio quentinho tipo cozinha ou sala.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu muito gosto  muito de ver os cogumelos agora nesta época do ano, mas é só isso mesmo, prefiro não arriscar nunca, a tua mulher logo te deve dizer que o seguro morreu de velho, mas é vredade é preciso sempre muito cuidado com "as belezas", da época.


Pois... é o mais sensato, mas dá-me uma pena! Eu adoro cogumelos e eu li que estes são muito medicinais! Tenho pena de não aproveitar estes tesouros.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, é uma phalenopsis. Eu regaria debaixo da torneira e depois deixava drenar completamente um bom tempo. Só depois punha no cachepot. Quando perder as flores não se cortam as hastes pois podem voltar a rebentar novas flores ou keikis (novas plantas). Luz abundante mas indirecta num sítio quentinho tipo cozinha ou sala.


Muito obrigado  é assim que devem ficar então?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

remember disse:


> Muito obrigado  é assim que devem ficar então?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim. Ela nunca deve ficar demasiado desidratada, mas afogada em água é que não. Elas no seu habitat original vivem em florestas tropicais da Ásia, agarradas a árvores cheias de musgo. Raramente vivem no chão.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim. Ela nunca deve ficar demasiado desidratada, mas afogada em água é que não. Elas no seu habitat original vivem em florestas tropicais da Ásia, agarradas a árvores cheias de musgo. Raramente vivem no chão.


Outra coisa que li errada, dizia para se cortar quando caíssem as flores, muito obrigado mesmo

Já agora e depois da conversa dos cogumelos, pelo que encontrei, deve ser mesmo essa espécie.

Fungipedia Portugal, é interessante o site e para complementar a pesquisa podes testar, mushroom identify. Identifica os cogumelos através de imagens.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Esta tarde enquanto colocava a azeitona nos sacos, vi o que poderá ser a lagarta de uma espécie de borboleta, e está bem junto ao tronco de oliveira, foi pena não ter na altura o telemóvel comigo, ela era castanha escura, e parecia que tinha um pequeno "corno", na cabeça, já corri o google á procura mas não encontro nenhuma lagarta semelhante.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu fui ver à net e devem mesmo ser esses... ainda propus à minha mulher cozinhá-los mas ela recusa-se...



Todo o cuidado é pouco, daí ter sublinhado o "parecem" a vermelho! Eu conheço algumas espécies com um grau elevado de certeza e mesmo assim não vou apanhar cogumelos sem um amigo meu que é especialista e profissional na área da micologia.

O problema das intoxicações mortais está quase sempre associado a uma observação descuidada dos cogumelos que leva a identificações erradas, para se identificar correctamente um cogumelo há um conjunto de parâmetros que se têm que analisar e por vezes há malta que facilita olhando só para uma ou duas características.

O cogumelo mais perigoso e que causa mais mortes devido à sua ingestão é o _Amanita Phalloides. _Após o consumo, passado poucos dias, ocorre colapso do fígado levando à morte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

remember disse:


> Outra coisa que li errada, dizia para se cortar quando caíssem as flores, muito obrigado mesmo
> 
> Já agora e depois da conversa dos cogumelos, pelo que encontrei, deve ser mesmo essa espécie.
> 
> ...


Pois, mas não corte... pode ter uma agradável surpresa! Só quando a haste ficar amarela e secar, aí deve cortar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:06)

MSantos disse:


> Todo o cuidado é pouco, daí ter sublinhado o "parecem" a vermelho! Eu conheço algumas espécies com um grau elevado de certeza e mesmo assim não vou apanhar cogumelos sem um amigo meu que é especialista e profissional na área da micologia.
> 
> O problema das intoxicações mortais está quase sempre associado a uma observação descuidada dos cogumelos que leva a identificações erradas, para se identificar correctamente um cogumelo há um conjunto de parâmetros que se têm que analisar e por vezes há malta que facilita olhando só para uma ou duas características.
> 
> O cogumelo mais perigoso e que causa mais mortes devido à sua ingestão é o _Amanita Phalloides. _Após o consumo, passado poucos dias, ocorre colapso do fígado levando à morte.



Este um dos mais bonitos cogumelos, _Amanita muscaria, _ainda na semana passada vi uma foto de um expemplar deste de uma pessoa que tirou, num jardim público no Porto, isto num grupo específico no facebook.
E por consequente também é venenoso.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 18:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, mas não corte... pode ter uma agradável surpresa! Só quando a haste ficar amarela e secar, aí deve cortar.


Obrigado mais uma vez.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, é uma phalenopsis. Eu regaria debaixo da torneira e depois deixava drenar completamente um bom tempo. Só depois punha no cachepot. Quando perder as flores não se cortam as hastes pois podem voltar a rebentar novas flores ou keikis (novas plantas). Luz abundante mas indirecta num sítio quentinho tipo cozinha ou sala.


Já agora,e a propósito dos keikis, a partir de uma haste com gemas adormecidas podem desenvolver-se novos botões florais ou keikis. Estes são novas plantas iguais à mãe, que se podem manter ligadas à haste mesmo adultas, ou então cortar depois de algum tamanho.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora,e a propósito dos keikis, a partir de uma haste com gemas adormecidas podem desenvolver-se novos botões florais ou keikis. Estes são novas plantas iguais à mãe, que se podem manter ligadas à haste mesmo adultas, ou então cortar depois de algum tamanho.


Epa, obrigado mesmo, desconhecia essa parte dos keikis. Ao pesquisar um pouco, vi do que falas, não sabia que era possível nascer outras.

http://revistajardins.pt/keikis-separar-plantar/ 

As coisas que uma pessoa aprende

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Nov 2018 às 18:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu fui ver à net e devem mesmo ser esses... ainda propus à minha mulher cozinhá-los mas ela recusa-se...


Acho bem. Vale mais prevenir.....


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 20:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Recentemente tirei esta foto à noite junto a Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
> Uma salamandra, um dos símbolos aqui da nossa serra.
> Quem estava comigo apontou a lanterna, e pronto.



Hoje infelizmente logo de manhã cedo, vi mais uma salamandra que tinha morrido vítima de atropelamento, ainda retirei para a valeta os seus restos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ainda propus à minha mulher cozinhá-los mas ela recusa-se...



Devias ficar contente. Pior é se um dia ela decide cozinhá-los. Só para ti...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 20:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Devias ficar contente. Pior é se um dia ela decide cozinhá-los. Só para ti...


Pois... ela disse que ficava com peso na consciência... mas tinha de assinar um papel em como era minha a decisão de come-los!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois... ela disse que ficava com peso na consciência... mas tinha de assinar um papel em como era minha a decisão de come-los!


Ó Luís, pá... o que já me ri por tua causa com a história dos cogumelos... 
A tua mulher é uma rapariga muito sensata


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje infelizmente logo de manhã cedo, vi mais uma salamandra que tinha morrido vítima de atropelamento, ainda retirei para a valeta os seus restos.


Quando chove elas saem todas da toca... é inevitável, infelizmente, que os atropelamentos aconteçam...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Ó Luís, pá... o que já me ri por tua causa com a história dos cogumelos...
> A tua mulher é uma rapariga muito sensata


 pois é... mas fiquei com pena! Adooooro cogumelos!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Recentemente tirei esta foto à noite junto a Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
> Uma salamandra, um dos símbolos aqui da nossa serra.
> Quem estava comigo apontou a lanterna, e pronto.


Adoro-as, são umas simpáticas!  A foto ficou espetacular, João


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois... ela disse que ficava com peso na consciência... mas tinha de assinar um papel em como era minha a decisão de come-los!



Lá está. Por enquanto estás safo. Oxalá nunca o peso na consciência a abandone.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> pois é... mas fiquei com pena! Adooooro cogumelos!


eu também, mas gosto mais de não morrer envenenado! 
Fui uma vez a um encontro micológico, que incluía uma série de refeições feitas com cogumelos apanhados por especialistas, em Fornos de Algodres, e mesmo esses comi a medo  Mas eram bem bons!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois... é o mais sensato, mas dá-me uma pena! Eu adoro cogumelos e eu li que estes são muito medicinais! Tenho pena de não aproveitar estes tesouros.


hilariante... 
Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

João Pedro disse:


> eu também, mas gosto mais de não morrer envenenado!
> Fui uma vez a um encontro micológico, que incluía uma série de refeições feitas com cogumelos apanhados por especialistas, em Fornos de Algodres, e mesmo esses comi a medo  Mas eram bem bons!


Esta espécie dizem que é deliciosa e tem muitas propriedades medicinais... uma pena!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta tarde enquanto colocava a azeitona nos sacos, vi o que poderá ser a lagarta de uma espécie de borboleta, e está bem junto ao tronco de oliveira, foi pena não ter na altura o telemóvel comigo, ela era castanha escura, e parecia que tinha um pequeno "corno", na cabeça, já corri o google á procura mas não encontro nenhuma lagarta semelhante.


Que busca fizeste? Eu procurei "lagarta com corno" ou "horned caterpillar" e aparecem imensas


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este um dos mais bonitos cogumelos, _Amanita muscaria, _ainda na semana passada vi uma foto de um expemplar deste de uma pessoa que tirou, num jardim público no Porto, isto num grupo específico no facebook.
> E por consequente também é venenoso.


Crescem bem junto às bétulas no Parque de Serralves. É onde os vejo mais por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

remember disse:


> Epa, obrigado mesmo, desconhecia essa parte dos keikis. Ao pesquisar um pouco, vi do que falas, não sabia que era possível nascer outras.
> 
> http://revistajardins.pt/keikis-separar-plantar/
> 
> ...


Tive uma cá em casa anos... e nunca deu nada. Fiquei com vontade de tentar outra vez...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Que busca fizeste? Eu procurei "lagarta com corno" ou "horned caterpillar" e aparecem imensas








Foi igual a esta, nunca tinha visto coisa semelhante na minha vida, nem sei do que se trata ao certo.
Ainda tirei umas azeitonas que estavam mesmo encostada a ela, e várias vezes atirou-se aos meu dedos, poque ela estava sempre enrolada, e assim que me via me perto dela, esticáva-se logo.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Foi igual a esta, nunca tinha visto coisa semelhante na minha vida, nem sei do que se trata ao certo.
> Ainda tirei umas azeitonas que estavam mesmo encostada a ela, e várias vezes atirou-se aos meu dedos, poque ela estava sempre enrolada, e assim que me via me perto dela, esticáva-se logo.


Pode ser uma _Agrius convolvuli_. É uma traça


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

Boas 

Deixo um registo de um cogumelo gigante mesmo. 
Local? Serra de Sintra pois claro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser uma _Agrius convolvuli_. É uma traça



É mas é uma criatura do demo. Que medo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Deixo um registo de um cogumelo gigante mesmo.
> Local? Serra de Sintra pois claro.


Eu penso que este é igual aos da minha foto mas está mais aberto... Coprinus comatus


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser uma _Agrius convolvuli_. É uma traça



Obrigado pela identificação, provavelmente deve de se alimentar da matéria organica presente no interior do tronco oco da oliveira.
No fim de contas fiz o que tinha a fazer, que foi apanhar a azeitona, e a lagarta lá ficou na vida dela.


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Deixo um registo de um cogumelo gigante mesmo.
> Local? Serra de Sintra pois claro.



Bem esse é mesmo gigante, possivelmente deve ter uns 40 cm, isto visto assim pela foto, belo exemplar mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É mas é uma criatura do demo. Que medo.


Há piores Cláudia, bem piores... com vários cornos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Vocês vejam lá a minha vida. Ontem ia descansadinha na minha vida quando vi esta amostra de rato perdido, para cima e para baixo, sem saber para onde fugir. Estive 10 minutos a tentar apanhá-lo para o pôr em cima de um muro e ele ir à vida dele (tive medo que passasse alguém que lhe pusesse o pé em cima e o esborrachasse). Finalmente consegui encurralá-lo e apanhei-o. E o que faz ele? Ferra os dentes finos como agulhas no meu dedo mindinho da mão direita e fica pendurado pelos dentes. O ingrato!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Deixo um registo de um cogumelo gigante mesmo.
> Local? Serra de Sintra pois claro.


Pena é o que está à volta, que é uma invasora terrível...  erva-da-fortuna (_Tradescantia fluminensis_).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

João Pedro disse:


> com vários cornos



Sim, também conheço alguns.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vocês vejam lá a minha vida. Ontem ia descansadinha na minha vida quando vi esta amostra de rato perdido, para cima e para baixo, sem saber para onde fugir. Estive 10 minutos a tentar apanhá-lo para o pôr em cima de um muro e ele ir à vida dele (tive medo que passasse alguém que lhe pusesse o pé em cima e o esborrachasse). Finalmente consegui encurralá-lo e apanhei-o. E o que faz ele? Ferra os dentes finos como agulhas no meu dedo mindinho da mão direita e fica pendurado pelos dentes. O ingrato!


Não posso acreditar que agarraste o bicharoco...  É giro


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Há piores Cláudia, bem piores... com vários cornos



Já esta espécie mete algum respeito, o meu pai estava ao meu lado, e até disse assim, que bicho é esse que está a querer morder-te os dedos.


ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vocês vejam lá a minha vida. Ontem ia descansadinha na minha vida quando vi esta amostra de rato perdido, para cima e para baixo, sem saber para onde fugir. Estive 10 minutos a tentar apanhá-lo para o pôr em cima de um muro e ele ir à vida dele (tive medo que passasse alguém que lhe pusesse o pé em cima e o esborrachasse). Finalmente consegui encurralá-lo e apanhei-o. E o que faz ele? Ferra os dentes finos como agulhas no meu dedo mindinho da mão direita e fica pendurado pelos dentes. O ingrato!



Eu é raro o dia que não tenha 1 ou 2 "presentes" desses deixados no meu tapete da entrada de casa, deixado pela minha gata, que chega a estar mais de 3 horas, á coca dos ratos, á espera que eles saem das suas tocas, ou debaiixo de alguns resto de palha.
Claro que ela vem sempre toda contente com eles na boca, é melhor é nem falar do que eles sofrem nas suas mãos até morrerem, chegam a darem saltos de mais de cinco metros agarrados nas suas unhas, ainda hoje ao fim do dia foi mais um que foi á vida, agora entretanto está a dormir junto á lareira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vocês vejam lá a minha vida. Ontem ia descansadinha na minha vida quando vi esta amostra de rato perdido, para cima e para baixo, sem saber para onde fugir. Estive 10 minutos a tentar apanhá-lo para o pôr em cima de um muro e ele ir à vida dele (tive medo que passasse alguém que lhe pusesse o pé em cima e o esborrachasse). Finalmente consegui encurralá-lo e apanhei-o. E o que faz ele? Ferra os dentes finos como agulhas no meu dedo mindinho da mão direita e fica pendurado pelos dentes. O ingrato!


 Também já me aconteceu! Os meus cães apanharam um ratinho do campo. Ele fingiu que estava morto, e quando fui agarrar nele para o tirar do passeio ele ferrou-me!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Não posso acreditar que agarraste o bicharoco...  É giro



Não deve ser mesmo nada confortável agarrar um bicharoco destes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Não posso acreditar que agarraste o bicharoco...  É giro



Os ratos não me fazem nenhuma confusão. Este era mesmo giro e pequenino. E ingrato. 
Já insectos, aranhas, enfim, coisas com muitas patas e pêlos e larvas e afins, deixam-me de cabelo em pé. Não faço mal mas fico algo enojada e de coração a mil.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também já me aconteceu! Os meus cães apanharam um ratinho do campo. Ele fingiu que estava morto, e quando fui agarrar nele para o tirar do passeio ele ferrou-me!



Cambada de ingratos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 21:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não deve ser mesmo nada confortável agarrar um bicharoco destes.



Era mesmo giro, a sério. Pequenino e fofo. Excepto os dentes.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não deve ser mesmo nada confortável agarrar um bicharoco destes.


É como agarrar um hamster. Ou um daqueles ratinhos brancos com olhos vermelhos  Tive dos dois quando era puto 
Já as ratazanas sim, yuck!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Era mesmo giro, a sério. Pequenino e fofo. Excepto os dentes.



Pois eu gosto de os ver mas é bem ao longe, quer dizer se for destes ratinhos do campo, nem é muito grave, agora ratazanas como cheguei a ter aqui no galinheiro, essas eram quase do tamanho da minha gata, aliás grande parte das romãs, foras elas que as comeram de cima da árvore, deixavam só a parte exterior presa á árvore.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

Tenho de deixar este tópico... já não posso mais...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já esta espécie mete algum respeito, o meu pai estava ao meu lado, e até disse assim, que bicho é esse que está a querer morder-te os dedos.
> 
> 
> Eu é raro o dia que não tenha 1 ou 2 "presentes" desses deixados no meu tapete da entrada de casa, deixado pela minha gata, que chega a estar mais de 3 horas, á coca dos ratos, á espera que eles saem das suas tocas, ou debaiixo de alguns resto de palha.
> Claro que ela vem sempre toda contente com eles na boca, é melhor é nem falar do que eles sofrem nas suas mãos até morrerem, chegam a darem saltos de mais de cinco metros agarrados nas suas unhas, ainda hoje ao fim do dia foi mais um que foi á vida, agora entretanto está a dormir junto á lareira.



Eu corto as unhas aos meus gatos porque gosto de ter sofás e cortinas e essas coisas. Ratos, não que vivo num quarto andar no centro da cidade. Mas um gato que tive e que viveu 20 anos, um dia caçou um passarito. Quando acordei era penas por tudo quanto era lado. Parecia que tinham explodido uma série de almofadas. Limpei tudo e passadas duas semanas, ainda encontrava penas aqui e ali. Um dos meus gatos actuais, o Fox, por duas vezes caçou morcegos bebés. Felizmente consegui que ele não os matasse mas acontece que os morcegos deixam-me à beira de um ataque de nervos. Aquelas membranas... Para os pôr na varanda foi um filme. Há uns dois meses, entrou-me um dentro de casa em pleno dia e ia morrendo de susto. Devia estar desorientado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Tenho de deixar este tópico... já não posso mais...



Este tópico está-me a sair uma caixinha de surpresas, eu falo por mim tenho aprendido imenso.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 22:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este tópico está-me a sair uma caixinha de surpresas, eu falo por mim tenho aprendido imenso.


Brincadeiras à parte, que são sempre salutares desde que com moderação, é uma grande verdade


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu corto as unhas aos meus gatos porque gosto de ter sofás e cortinas e essas coisas. Ratos, não que vivo num quarto andar no centro da cidade. Mas um gato que tive e que viveu 20 anos, um dia caçou um passarito. Quando acordei era penas por tudo quanto era lado. Parecia que tinham explodido uma série de almofadas. Limpei tudo e passadas duas semanas, ainda encontrava penas aqui e ali. Um dos meus gatos actuais, o Fox, por duas vezes caçou morcegos bebés. Felizmente consegui que ele não os matasse mas acontece que os morcegos deixam-me à beira de um ataque de nervos. Aquelas membranas... Para os pôr na varanda foi um filme. Há uns dois meses, entrou-me um dentro de casa em pleno dia e ia morrendo de susto. Devia estar desorientado.



Tenho descoberto muito acerca dos morcegos, e cada vez mais estou fascinado, durante este verão observei aqui dezenas deles, isto a partir da janela de casa, vinham-se alimentar de insectos que estavam debaixo do candeeiro da estrada.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Deixo aqui um documentário, da National Geographic, sobre o Dragão de Komodo, o maior lagarto do planeta, bem interessante, está dublado:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenho descoberto muito acerca dos morcegos, e cada vez mais estou fascinado, durante este verão observei aqui dezenas deles, isto a partir da janela de casa, vinham-se alimentar de insectos que estavam debaixo do candeeiro da estrada.



Não digo o contrário mas fico de cabelos em pé com eles, pronto! Nas minhas varandas, de verão, são aos montes a fazer voos rasantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não digo o contrário mas fico de cabelos em pé com eles, pronto! Nas minhas varandas, de verão, são aos montes a fazer voos rasantes.



É mesmo, chegui a estar na rua durante as noites escaldantes deste verão, e via-os a fazerem voos rasantes, bem perto da minha cabeça, tenho de ir explorar uma pequena gruta que existe aqui na minha localidade, só para ver se eles habitam por lá.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2018 às 23:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que este é igual aos da minha foto mas está mais aberto... Coprinus comatus



Não é! Este do post do @jonas_87  é um _Macrolepiota_. 

Contudo *não consigo pela foto ter a certeza* se se trata de um _Macrolipiota procera_, um dos cogumelos silvestres mais apreciados, conhecidos localmente por frades, rocas, púcaras e outros nomes. Há dois "primos" dos _M. procera_, normalmente mais pequenos e com escamas um pouco diferentes que são tóxicos, o _M. venenata_ e o _M. Rhacodes_. um olhar mais distraído pode dar em asneira...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 23:48)

MSantos disse:


> Não é! Este do post do @jonas_87  é um _Macrolepiota_.
> 
> Contudo *não consigo pela foto ter a certeza* se se trata de um _Macrolipiota procera_, um dos cogumelos silvestres mais apreciados, conhecidos localmente por frades, rocas, púcaras e outros nomes. Há dois "primos" dos _M. procera_, normalmente mais pequenos e com escamas um pouco diferentes que são tóxicos, o _M. venenata_ e o _M. Rachodes_. um olhar mais distraído pode dar em asneira...



Mais uma vez,  a app dá a entender que assim seja!  Não sou entendido na matéria, mas sim curioso! Pelo que vejo existem pelo menos dois factores que o confirmam, o anel abaixo do chapéu e o tamanho!
http://www.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/base/documentos/mproceravenenatafinal.pdf


----------



## lreis (21 Nov 2018 às 22:00)

Um caso de sucesso na ilha das Berlengas

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/ave...QyKNsY8G0u3wna_NhLz6SipTl3yh8olBT-aUI0npi1qa8


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 09:53)

Triste fim vamos todos ter, se nada for feito...


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2018 às 10:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Triste fim vamos todos ter, se nada for feito...


Verdade... Infelizmente ainda há governantes que não querem ver a triste realidade.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 11:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Triste fim vamos todos ter, se nada for feito...



Trata-se do Haiti, um país miserável, arrasado por um sismo há uns anos e com um rol de problemas sem fim... O tratamento do lixo e a ecologia estão longe de estar no topo das preocupações como se poder ver pelo video. Como quem sofre somos todos nós, cidadãos do Mundo, se calhar não seria má ideia a comunidade internacional ajudar o Haiti a resolver este (e outros) problemas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:21)

MSantos disse:


> Trata-se do Haiti, um país miserável, arrasado por um sismo há uns anos e com um rol de problemas sem fim... O tratamento do lixo e a ecologia estão longe de estar no topo das preocupações como se poder ver pelo video. Como quem sofre somos todos nós, cidadãos do Mundo, se calhar não seria má ideia a comunidade internacional ajudar o Haiti a resolver este (e outros) problemas.


Sem dúvida, precisam urgentemente ser ajudados! Mas aquele lixo até pode vir de longe, como aconteceu na Costa Rica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:40)

*Imagens mostram baleia encontrada morta com mais de mil peças de plástico no estômago*
20 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2018 - 19:05


As equipas de resgate do parque nacional de Wakatobi encontraram a carcaça do cachalote de 9,5 metros na segunda-feira perto do parque na província de Sulawesi, na Indonésia.
... https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...l-pecas-de-plastico-no-estomago-10208065.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2018 às 12:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Imagens mostram baleia encontrada morta com mais de mil peças de plástico no estômago*
> 20 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2018 - 19:05
> 
> 
> ...



Este é mesmo um problema, em que já se está a fazer sentir os seus efeitos, nomeadamente morte de animais.
Os governantes e todos nós cidadãos temos de agir o quanto antes, para tentar minimizar os efeitos tão nefastos.


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vocês vejam lá a minha vida. Ontem ia descansadinha na minha vida quando vi esta amostra de rato perdido, para cima e para baixo, sem saber para onde fugir. Estive 10 minutos a tentar apanhá-lo para o pôr em cima de um muro e ele ir à vida dele (tive medo que passasse alguém que lhe pusesse o pé em cima e o esborrachasse). Finalmente consegui encurralá-lo e apanhei-o. E o que faz ele? Ferra os dentes finos como agulhas no meu dedo mindinho da mão direita e fica pendurado pelos dentes. O ingrato!



Digo isto, sem grandes certezas, mas parece-me uma ratazana jovem (sobretudo na foto de cima, em que se vê melhor o animal).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Nov 2018 às 13:34)

belem disse:


> Digo isto, sem grandes certezas, mas parece-me uma ratazana jovem (sobretudo na foto de cima, em que se vê melhor o animal).



É capaz. Sou ignorante nesse aspecto. Sei que era fofo e que foi bastante ingrato comigo.


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2018 às 14:01)

Perto de Óbidos, vou vendo roedores, mas como é numa zona agro-florestal, são muitos os selvagens.
Um dos que mais gosto é o leirão, que é relativamente grande e tem um canto curioso .
Outro animal, que não sendo um roedor, é frequentemente associado a estes animais, é o musaranho, que também já ouvi a produzir sons muito curiosos (infelizmente não sei qual a espécie exatamente) e vou vendo com alguma regularidade.
Quando esteve aquele tempo anormalmente frio, no início de Novembro, vi alguns apressados à procura de alimento, sempre que parava de chover.
Não tenho gatos, nem cães (contudo já tive ambos), mas uma vez (no ano passado) tive a felicidade de ver uma coruja-das-torres no chão a fazer espera a roedores numa extremidade de um silvado, enquanto na outra, mas apenas a uns 2 metros da coruja, estava um gato, (que me pareceu ser um gato-selvagem, dado o tamanho da cauda e a furtividade, mas não tenho a certeza absoluta, por que já estava algo escuro) a fazer espera também aos roedores. Infelizmente deram comigo, e cada um desapareceu em menos de nada.
De dia deu para ver que havia um caminho em forma de «V» debaixo do silvado, que devia ser utilizado pelos roedores e ambos os predadores esperavam por eles, nas extremidades do «V».
Será que a coruja se apercebeu do gato e vice-versa? Isso provavelmente nunca saberei...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

*Catástrofe ambiental: milhões de aves migratórias mortas pela colheita noturna do olival superintensivo*

Um relatório do Conselho, após uma denúncia de ecologistas em Córdoba, conclui que esta nova prática agrícola está causando uma mortalidade muito alta em aves da Europa | A Guarda Civil garante que até mesmo muitos acabem sendo vendidos para consumo humano como 'fritos'.





Aves mortas misturadas com azeitonas recém colhidas do olival superintensivo.

A colheita noturna do olival superintensivo está causando uma "alta mortalidade" entre as aves migratórias, que aproveitam a falta de luz para descansar nas oliveiras. Um relatório preparado pelo Ministério do Meio Ambiente da Junta de Andalucía, por uma denúncia iniciada por Ecologistas em Ação na província de Córdoba, concluiu que há uma relação entre essa nova prática agrícola e a morte em massa de muitas dessas aves. De fato, as informações distribuídas pelos ecologistas mostram os corpos das aves entre as azeitonas recentemente colhidas.

De fato, o relatório é tão contundente que os técnicos do Meio Ambiente levantam a possibilidade de proibir a colheita noturna do olival superintensivo, devido ao enorme impacto ambiental que estaria causando na fauna do sul da península. E eles asseguram que é um problema ambiental de natureza muito séria, já que muitas dessas aves são migratórias e vêm de todo o continente europeu, o que poderia esgotar as aves para continuar essa nova prática agrícola.

O documento, ao qual este jornal teve acesso, alude a "várias fontes simultâneas" (Ecologistas em Ação, Delegações Territoriais do Ministério do Meio Ambiente e o serviço Seprona da Guarda Civil) sobre esses eventos. O relatório tem sua origem, de fato, na sessão ordinária do Conselho Provincial de Meio Ambiente e Biodiversidade da província de Córdoba, em 11 de janeiro. Naquele dia, chegou-se a um acordo para investigar esses fatos, que no dia 29 foram corroborados por técnicos da Delegação, que forneceram dados e imagens dos danos que estavam causando a colheita noturna desses olivais. A esta informação foi adicionado outro ainda mais grave, enviado pelos responsáveis pela Seprona da Guarda Civil.

https://cordopolis.es/2018/11/23/ca...Btf42JiTnDk8MTSCMt-WDxI#.W_gJdJQq4P1.facebook


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Catástrofe ambiental: milhões de aves migratórias mortas pela colheita noturna do olival superintensivo*
> 
> Um relatório do Conselho, após uma denúncia de ecologistas em Córdoba, conclui que esta nova prática agrícola está causando uma mortalidade muito alta em aves da Europa | A Guarda Civil garante que até mesmo muitos acabem sendo vendidos para consumo humano como 'fritos'.
> 
> ...


É incrível como o homem continua a encontrar formas de destruir o meio que o rodeia... sem dúvida a pior coisa que apareceu neste planeta, o aparecimento do ser humano. Ou de alguns seres humanos pelo menos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 22:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Catástrofe ambiental: milhões de aves migratórias mortas pela colheita noturna do olival superintensivo*
> 
> Um relatório do Conselho, após uma denúncia de ecologistas em Córdoba, conclui que esta nova prática agrícola está causando uma mortalidade muito alta em aves da Europa | A Guarda Civil garante que até mesmo muitos acabem sendo vendidos para consumo humano como 'fritos'.
> 
> ...


Isto é terrível! Como estará a situação no nosso país?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 12:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto é terrível! Como estará a situação no nosso país?



Pelo menos que eu saiba até ao momento, não existe qualquer notícia ou dados relativos ao que se passa nos nosso olivais intensivos.
A colheita mecanica nocturna também só deve ser mais intensa na zona do Alqueva.


----------



## Between (24 Nov 2018 às 13:29)

Nesta altura do ano, e com toda esta humidade, o que não faltam são cogumelos. Hoje de manhã fui explorar para ver o que natureza tinha para mostrar.






Os famosos santieiros/frades/tortulhos. Este acabou de nascer, ainda está fechado. Juntamente com os míscaros, os santieiros são os únicos cogumelos que costumo apanhar e comer. São uma relíquia.






Dizem que os santieiros andam sempre aos pares... e confirma-se. Junto ao primeiro que encontrei, estava este, também ele fechado.

Agora partilho fotos de outros cogumelos, que foram aparecendo, e embora não os conheça, não deixam de ser igualmente bonitos.



































A natureza nesta altura do ano tem um encanto especial


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2018 às 13:52)

MSantos disse:


> Não é! Este do post do @jonas_87  é um _Macrolepiota_.
> 
> Contudo *não consigo pela foto ter a certeza* se se trata de um _Macrolipiota procera_, um dos cogumelos silvestres mais apreciados, conhecidos localmente por frades, rocas, púcaras e outros nomes. Há dois "primos" dos _M. procera_, normalmente mais pequenos e com escamas um pouco diferentes que são tóxicos, o _M. venenata_ e o _M. Rhacodes_. um olhar mais distraído pode dar em asneira...



Exacto, tenho um amigo que percebe do assunto e costuma ir á serra apanha-los, são comestíveis ele chama-os  de púcaras tal e qual como disseste.


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2018 às 15:21)

Penso que se trata de_ Mycena pura_.
É bioluminescente (o micélio, a volva e o pé são luminosos).
Bons achados!

Por acaso hoje encontrei uns _Omphalotus olearius_ (o conhecido «jack-o-lantern mushroom»).
Se alguém encontrar alguns, diga-me alguma coisa (por aqui ou por pm), se faz favor, pois estou a estudar esta e outras espécies luminosas já há algum tempo.

Um mapa (simplificado) da distribuição da espécie _Omphalotus olearius_ em Portugal que fiz em 2014:







Claro que em princípio deve existir em mais lugares.
Tenho um relato não confirmado (sem fotos, só a descrição), de Castelo Branco, por exemplo.
E existe uma foto pouco clara, que possivelmente retrata a presença desta espécie, na Guarda

Pelo que parece, também temos em Portugal uma espécie semelhante, que é o _Omphalotus illudens.(_pensei que ainda não houvesse provas, mas a espécie já aparece como presente em Portugal no Naturdata (e eles são exigentes com este tipo de coisas)...


----------



## Between (24 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

belem disse:


> Penso que se trata de_ Mycena pura_.
> É bioluminescente (o micélio, a volva e o pé são luminosos).
> Bons achados!
> 
> ...



Interessante, obrigado pelas informações. Pelo mapa na minha zona não deverão existir os tais _Omphalotus olearius, _mas se por acaso aparecerem, tiro foto e partilho aqui. Está a chegar a época dos míscaros, vou estar atento


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## camrov8 (24 Nov 2018 às 21:48)

com esse meninos não brinco eu um erro e pode ser o ultimo, ou se é um grande especialista ou daqueles que aprenderam com os avós, os cogumelos são um perigo


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Nov 2018 às 22:58)

camrov8 disse:


> com esse meninos não brinco eu um erro e pode ser o ultimo, ou se é um grande especialista ou daqueles que aprenderam com os avós, os cogumelos são um perigo


O míscaro é tipico nesta zona. Identifica-se facilmente pela sua cor. Infelizmente o grande incendio do ano passado devorou quase todas as matas onde se apanhavam. São simplesmente deliciosos.


----------



## Gates (26 Nov 2018 às 03:41)

Hoje de manhã enquanto dei um passeio num parque da Maia (Avioso), e a minha filha pos-se a fotografar os cogumelos com o meu telemóvel.
Não percebo nada, mas partilho. Devem ser bem comuns.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2018 às 12:24)

Gates disse:


> Hoje de manhã enquanto dei um passeio num parque da Maia (Avioso), e a minha filha pos-se a fotografar os cogumelos com o meu telemóvel.
> Não percebo nada, mas partilho. Devem ser bem comuns.



Os dois primeiros parecem ser exemplares de _Amanita Pantherina, _espécie muito tóxica, cuja a ingestão em grandes quantidades pode ser mortal! Os dois seguintes não faço ideia de que espécie possam ser.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Nov 2018 às 13:18)

Boa tarde

Deixo imagens que tirei dia 17 de alguns cogumelos .















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2018 às 14:48)

^ Bons achados

Aí estão 2 _Amanita muscaria_ (quase escusado será dizer)...

Há uns dias também me apareceram em Óbidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Nunca tinha visto este por aqui...






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

Duas asimina triloba... Ficam lindas neste tempo. 









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2018 às 13:16)

2 registos na serra de Sintra.
Comuns, venenosos?


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2018 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> 2 registos na serra de Sintra.
> Comuns, venenosos?



O primeiro parece-me um cogumelo da espécie conhecida por bufa-de-lobo (_Lycoperdon perlatum_), marcado como sendo comestível embora sem qualquer interesse gastronómico.
O segundo é mais difícil, já o vi algures mas agora não me recordo da espécie.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2018 às 21:15)

*Na Lezíria haverá recolha selectiva de lixo à porta e prémios para quem reciclar*

Em seis concelhos de Santarém, 40 mil pessoas vão ser desafiadas a entrar numa iniciativa que pretende reduzir o lixo ao mínimo.

A recolha selectiva de resíduos porta-a-porta deverá ser, em breve, uma realidade para 21 mil alojamentos localizados em Santarém. Noutros concelhos do distrito, a recolha de lixos orgânicos prevê chegar a 14 mil habitações. A estratégia “Zero resíduos”, promovida pela Ecolezíria, uma empresa de tratamento de resíduos sólidos, e a Zero, uma associação ambientalista, pretende dar respostas às metas definidas pela União Europeia (UE) para a reutilização e reciclagem de resíduos urbanos.A UE aponta como meta para 2025 a reutilização e reciclagem de 55% do total de desperdícios urbanos. Em 2035, a percentagem de resíduos urbanos processados de forma ambientalmente correcta sobe para 65%. Tendo em conta esses valores, a empresa considera necessário reposicionar-se estrategicamente, de forma a cumprir os objectivos traçados. A Zero levará a cabo uma “campanha de sensibilização intensa” e serão promovidas várias sessões com a população.

Numa primeira fase do processo, serão distribuídos contentores para a separação de lixos orgânicos e sacos reutilizáveis para a separação de diferentes compostos nas habitações. Estas entregas serão feitas semanalmente, em dias previamente definidos. De acordo com a empresa, os residentes que mais separarem receberão incentivos financeiros, convertíveis em bens e serviços que podem ser adquiridos no comércio local. Numa segunda fase, está prevista, em contraponto, a cobrança de tarifas calculadas em função do peso e do volume de resíduos não-recicláveis depositados pelos utilizadores.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/11/26/l...ZsRLvfd59nB6scHTKfl97I39SJySkMyTpXRI8yorFPcy4

Uma excelente ideia, espero eu que seja alargada a mais municipios, pois acaba também por retirar muitas toneladas de "lixo", que na verdade pode virar um óptimo composto, e não acabar assim por encher mais os aterros, isto já para não falar nos custos envolvidos.
Eu falo por mim, não me importava por exemplo, de fazer alguma espécie de protocolo, com a junta de freguesia/camara municipal, e sem envolver dinheiro nenhum, em receber o lixo organico, e compostar devidamente, e ainda no fim podia agendar um dias de visita ao longo do ano, a todas as pessoas interessadas para mostrar o pomar, onde foi usado o composto, isto era é apenas uma ideia, que como se custuma dizer, basta a boa vontade de todas as pessoas envolvidas, para fazer toda a diferença.


Chocante mesmo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 14:50)

*24 plantas nativas já se extinguiram em Portugal e 381 seguem o mesmo caminho. A Onosma tricerosperma é uma delas*
29.11.2018 às 13h02





D.R.

*Mais de metade das 630 plantas vasculares catalogadas correm o risco de desaparecer do continente português e 4% delas já se extinguiram, revela a Sociedade Portuguesa de Botânica*

CARLA TOMÁS

A ‘Lista Vermelha da Flora Vascular de Portugal Continental’ ainda não está concluída, mas os resultados da avaliação preliminar feita até agora permitem perceber que mais de metade das plantas vasculares (espécies da flora com vasos que transportam seiva para alimentar as células) nativas do continente português estão em risco de desaparecerem. Das cerca de 630 plantas já catalogadas no projeto liderado pela Sociedade Portuguesa de Botânica, 381 estão em risco, um quinto das quais “criticamente em perigo”, e 24 já se extinguiram em solo português.
...  https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...A-Onosma-tricerosperma-e-uma-delas#gs.JZRO70s


----------



## Between (1 Dez 2018 às 13:10)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2018 às 13:14)

Between disse:


>



Os belos cogumelos, que estão tão presentes neste época, tenho gostado muito de os admirar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2018 às 22:19)

Um belo medronheiro em flor, nesta época ainda é possivel observar os medronheiros com fruto, e já em floração para o próximo ano, nesse ponto de vista é das poucas, ou mesmo a única árvore que demora praticamente 1 ano a frutificar.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2018 às 22:44)

Between disse:


>



Este é uma Russula, mas não sei indicar qual a espécie concreta.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Dez 2018 às 19:11)

Alguém me sabe dizer que mosquito é este? Aqui há uns anos não era normal ainda haverem mosquitos nesta altura do ano, para além de que agora são bem maiores.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer que mosquito é este? Aqui há uns anos não era normal ainda haverem mosquitos nesta altura do ano, para além de que agora são bem maiores.


Por acaso não percebo nada de mosquitos, mas é um facto que este ano não estão a dar tréguas, não há meio de desaparecerem... ainda hoje um me deu duas ferroadas na mão!  E sim, era enorme, como este que mostras. Naturalmente não descansei enquanto não o mandei desta para melhor...


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2018 às 22:10)

Hoje consegui alimentar ,de perto, um dos 4 visitantes do meu compostor


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2018 às 22:42)

*A foca mais rara à face da Terra encontra-se na Madeira*
Texto: João Rodrigues

Fotografias: Luís Quinta

Em trinta anos, a investigação com o mais esquivo mamífero marinho do território português avançou extraordinariamente. as focas-monge são agora um tesouro bem mais conhecido.

Navegando nas águas envolventes de uma ilha paradisiacamente florestada, a tripulação da caravela que se encontrava sob comando de João Gonçalves Zarco, Tristão Vaz Teixeira e Bartolomeu Perestrelo, os melhores navegadores e cartógrafos portugueses do início do século XV, mostrou-se perplexa. O som intenso e assustador semelhante a uivos de lobos que provinha daquelas margens rochosas despertava um misto de emoções. Repletos de medo, mas movidos pela curiosidade, estes marinheiros foram ao encontro do que seria o primeiro contacto do povo lusitano com uma população de lobos-marinhos.









VER GALERIA
7 FOTOS



Pouco tempo foi necessário para perceberem que estes seres estranhos, monstruosos e assustadores, tinham afinal de contas características bastante dóceis. Com a descoberta de um novo recurso de fácil exploração, iniciou-se um massacre que levou uma comunidade com cerca de dois mil animais à beira da extinção. Procurado pela sua pele que fornecia um excelente couro e pela gordura, usada nos sistemas de iluminação e cosmética, o lobo-marinho foi um dos primeiros produtos obtido e comercializado do Novo Atlântico para a Europa.

A foca-monge do Mediterrâneo (_Monachus monachus_), aqui também conhecida como lobo-marinho, é a foca mais rara à face da Terra. No ano de 1996, foi classificada pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza como espécie ameaçada em Perigo Crítico e, desde 2015, passou a Ameaçada. É protegida por diversas convenções internacionais, por legislação nacional e regional.

Outrora abundante e dispersa por toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo, mar Negro, costa atlântica africana, arquipélagos das Canárias, Açores e Madeira, a espécie terá actualmente cerca de quinhentos indivíduos confinados em escassas regiões, como alguns países do Mediterrâneo, a Mauritânia e o arquipélago da Madeira. Lamentavelmente, hoje restam apenas alguns sobreviventes nas Desertas e mesmo na Madeira.
... https://nationalgeographic.sapo.pt/natureza/actualidade/1949-grande-angular-as-focas-da-madeira


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2018 às 23:26)

Duas terras com área considerável estão à venda em plena Reserva Natural do Sapal de Castro Marim. Uma delas é sapal, muito degradado, diga-se, pois chegou a ter um aeródromo (!) no meio.

Penso que pelo menos o Sapal deveria ser adquirido pelo Estado ou por uma associação ambientalista.

Há muito tempo que defendo que áreas de elevado valor ecológica devem ser públicas, como sucede noutros países desenvolvidos. Creio que nos EUA cerca de 40 a 50% da floresta é pública, só para dar um exemplo.

Em Portugal houve nos últimos 200 anos modificações extraordinárias na propriedade. Os baldios e terras comunitárias foram apanhados por privados e pelo Estado, que depois por vezes vendeu a privados. Os bens da Igreja ou das Ordens foram nacionalizados e depois vendidos. No meio havia muitas florestas ou matas. Houve ainda ocupação de espaços naturais desocupados, sem «dono», veja-se o que sucedeu nas ilhas-barreira da Ria Formosa, em falésias, sapais, areais...

Parte dos problemas ambientais que temos não existiriam com mais espaços ecológicos públicos. Quem comprar aquele sapal, que irá depois fazer para recuperar o investimento? É que aquilo é reserva ecológica. Ou é um benfeitor endinheirado que quer proteger o ambiente, ou então alguém que tentará no médio ou longo prazo por o espaço a «render», com um projecto turístico ou agrícola...


----------



## lreis (2 Dez 2018 às 23:55)

frederico disse:


> ...



Fazer chegar isto às mãos do Terreiro do Paço...quem sabe,


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2018 às 14:22)

Mais uns cogumelos que nunca tinha visto por aqui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2018 às 17:59)

Há aranhas que produzem leite e é melhor do que o de vaca
ESTUDO DO DIA 03.12.2018 às 17h01


http://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/est...ue-produzem-leite-e-e-melhor-do-que-o-de-vaca

Aranha da espécie Toxeus Magnus

Zhanqi Chen

Estudo científico revela que as aranhas bebés são mais parecidas com os recém nascidos do que julgávamos
As aranhas bebés comem de tudo um pouco. Há espécies que se alimentam de pequenos insetos e outras de pólen. De leite materno é que não se sabia.

Os cientistas estavam intrigados como é que os filhotes da espécie Toxeus magnus, conhecida como aranha saltadora, era alimentada já que nem cria, nem mãe saiam do ninho. Além da cria atingir quase metade do tamanho da espécie adulta nos primeiros 20 dia de vida.

“Não conseguíamos descobrir como é que elas continuavam a crescer sem comida até que, uma noite, vi a cria a agarrar-se à barriga da mãe”, explica Zhanqi Chen, da Academia de Ciências Chinesa e líder do estudo publicado na revista Sciense. “Pensei, de forma algo radical, que as mães poderiam a estar a alimentar as aranhas bebés com algo que eles próprias produziam”. E acertou.

Puseram as mães debaixo da lente dum microscópio, apertaram ligeiramente o abdómen e viram sair um fluído branco cremoso, algo muito parecido com o leite dos mamíferos. As análises a esse leite de aranha, como o designaram, mostraram que esse líquido contém gordura e quase quatro vezes a quantidade de proteínas do leite de vaca.


De seguida, impediram fisicamente as aranhas mães de segregar o líquido e as crias morreram em 10 dias. Ou seja, segundo os cientistas, este leite é fundamental para a sobrevivência das recém-nascidas.

Os investigadores também concluíram que, embora esta espécie comece a caçar aos 20 dias, não desmama até aos 40 dias. Durante esse tempo, alimentam-se desse leite e de insetos, assim como muitos bebés humanos mamam ao mesmo tempo que tomam um suplemento.

A experiência de tirar as bebés aranha dos ninhos nesta altura revelou que a taxa de sobrevivência descia 40% em relação aquelas que estavam junto das mães.

Apesar do leite materno ser exclusivo dos mamíferos, os investigadores resolveram dar o nome de leite de aranha a este líquido, já que o propósito é o mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2018 às 18:24)

Este ano está a ser bem farto no que toca a cogumelos, eles estão por todo o lado.
Tenho de ver se amanhã, consigo tirar fotos a uns, que estão aqui perto de casa, devem ter perto de 30 cm de diametro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 22:27)

*Trump administration plans to weaken protections for sage grouse*


Under the new plan, the sage grouse’s protected area would shrink by about 9m acres to span just 1.8m acres

Oliver Milman

@olliemilman
Thu 6 Dec 2018 19.18 GMTLast modified on Thu 6 Dec 2018 19.24 GMT




The sage grouse, a chicken-like bird known for its flamboyant courtship displays. Photograph: Handout/Reuters
The Trump administration has unveiled plans to weaken environmental protections for sprawling areas of the western US considered important habitat for the sage grouse, a chicken-like bird known for its flamboyant courtship displays.

The proposals, put forward by the federal Bureau of Land Management (BLM), essentially dismantle much of a landmark 2015 compromise struck between states, oil drilling companies and environmentalists to create a network of protected areas for the sage grouse across 11 western states.
... https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...n-plans-to-weaken-protections-for-sage-grouse


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia , hoje pela manhã dei um passeio  na encosta sobranceira à Covilhã . Algumas imagens de cogumelos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 18:15)

Uma bonita foto, para recordação, agora é esperar, até á primavera, altura em que serão para plantar, serve também para que os estudantes universitários sejam mais responsáveis ao cuidarem de cada árvore.


----------



## belem (17 Dez 2018 às 20:28)




----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2018 às 21:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma bonita foto, para recordação, agora é esperar, até á primavera, altura em que serão para plantar, serve também para que os estudantes universitários sejam mais responsáveis ao cuidarem de cada árvore.



Atenção que a melhor altura para plantar não é na Primavera mas sim agora!


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2018 às 21:59)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção que a melhor altura para plantar não é na Primavera mas sim agora!


a minha avozinha dizia queem outubro pega tudo e da agricultura sabia ela


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 21:59)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção que a melhor altura para plantar não é na Primavera mas sim agora!



Sim, claro eu sei disso, pois quanto mais tarde pior, é depois mais complicado as árvores vingarem, mas isto foi o que vi no facebook apenas, em que dizia que cada aluno ia ser responsável pela planta nos próximos 3 meses.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 22:01)

camrov8 disse:


> a minha avozinha dizia queem outubro pega tudo e da agricultura sabia ela



E de certa forma os mais antigos tinham razão, pois por norma já existe humidade no solo, e o mesmo ainda mantém alguma temperatura o que ajuda no processo de enraizamento.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2018 às 23:53)

belem disse:


>


Lindos. Desconhecia a espécie. São os cavalos de Genghis Khan?


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2018 às 11:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindos. Desconhecia a espécie. São os cavalos de Genghis Khan?



São cavalos relacionados com os cavalos que foram domesticados em Botai (Cazaquistão).
Alguns autores acreditam que os cavalos de Przewalski, na verdade, descendem mesmo de cavalos domésticos que fugiram do cativeiro, numa fase inicial do processo de domesticação (daí, que fisicamente, sejam sobretudo cavalos selvagens).
Mas também existem opiniões, que defendem que os cavalos de Przewalski, são apenas cavalos selvagens relacionados com os cavalos selvagens que foram domesticados em Botai.
O que se sabe, com certeza, é que todos os cavalos de Przewalski, estão misturados com cavalos domésticos, mas que ainda assim, mantêm sobretudo a genética e a aparência de um cavalo selvagem.

Na minha opinião, alguns cavalos selvagens europeus, eram muito semelhantes aos cavalos de Przewalski (em termos de proporções e côr da pelagem (tal como se pode ver pintado em algumas grutas)).
Mas na Europa (e muito provavelmente também na Ásia) havia alguma variação nos cavalos selvagens, existindo até cavalos selvagens completamente negros (provado através de estudos genéticos), por exemplo.

Em termos de proporções, parece-me possível, que praticamente todos os cavalos selvagens tinham uma aparência algo robusta e uma cabeça maciça (como aliás qualquer equídeo selvagem).

Esse vídeo mostra um processo de libertação, num local polémico, na minha opinião.
É um local com grandes extremos térmicos, pouca vegetação e trânsito (de pessoas, gado, carros, etc...).
Duvido também muito que os cavalos domésticos que aparecem no vídeo, descendam exclusivamente de cavalos de Przewalski.
Estes cavalos de Przewalski, apesar de aparentemente estarem adaptados ao frio, têm sido mantidos em cativeiro, em locais mais amenos (durante gerações), daí as dificuldades iniciais em se adaptar... O metabolismo, também se pode alterar, com o tempo todo passado no cativeiro.
Contudo os investigadores estão a esforçar-se bem para mitigar os problemas iniciais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 11:33)

Lindas fotos de myrtaceas Brasileiras 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/38938362@N05/sets/72157622154410258/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 12:58)

*Sistema para retirar lixo do Pacífico não está a resultar*

19.12.2018 às 12h23

*O objetivo era limpar metade das 80 mil toneladas de plástico que estão no oceano, mas a barreira flutuante está a perder o lixo*
*... http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-retirar-lixo-do-Pacifico-nao-esta-a-resultar*


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Dez 2018 às 18:26)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção que a melhor altura para plantar não é na Primavera mas sim agora!



Esta é uma verdade suprema para a maior parte das espécies de árvores autóctones, mas a mim já me morreram muitas por plantar em dezembro ou janeiro... devido à geada, sobretudo o que chamam aqui a "geada negra"... Então para quem planta eucaliptos não é nada recomendável, em certos locais é morte certa e nem chegam ao verão.
Há uns anos plantei pinheiros (incluindo silvestres) já depois da Páscoa e aguentaram-se bem, tudo depende dos sítios e como corre a primavera em termos de chuvas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2018 às 18:38)

bandevelugo disse:


> Esta é uma verdade suprema para a maior parte das espécies de árvores autóctones, mas a mim já me morreram muitas por plantar em dezembro ou janeiro... devido à geada, sobretudo o que chamam aqui a "geada negra"... Então para quem planta eucaliptos não é nada recomendável, em certos locais é morte certa e nem chegam ao verão.
> Há uns anos plantei pinheiros (incluindo silvestres) já depois da Páscoa e aguentaram-se bem, tudo depende dos sítios e como corre a primavera em termos de chuvas.



Pois quando ocorre a geada negra, aliás a mim a última que me lembro foi á cerca 2 anos, e matou-me já plantas adultas, que ainda hoje não as consegui repor.
Quando ocorre este fenómeno adverso não existe muito a fazer, pois por vezes chega mesmo a "queimar" a planta toda, inclusive a raiz.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2018 às 15:24)

Boas,

Na semana passada fiquei meio intrigado com o que vi enquanto fazia uma caminhada de vários kms na zona de Alenquer. Ora bem vi carraças e 2 cobras!
Estamos a caminhar para finais de Dezembro, não acho nada normal observar carraças e cobras, serão efeitos da ausência de frio?

Já agora que sitio incrível o canhão carsico da Ota, a vertente oeste chega a ser impressionante, autêntica parede.


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2018 às 16:14)

Em zonas mediterrânicas e durante invernos particularmente amenos, os répteis podem ter andar ativos, sobretudo em zonas abrigadas e durante as fases mais quentes do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 16:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na semana passada fiquei meio intrigado com o que vi enquanto fazia uma caminhada de vários kms na zona de Alenquer. Ora bem vi carraças e 2 cobras!
> Estamos a caminhar para finais de Dezembro, não acho nada normal observar carraças e cobras, serão efeitos da ausência de frio?
> ...



Bem que sítio fabuloso, é mesmo uma enorme parede de pedra, seria interessante ouvir a descrição desse local por parte de algum geógrafo e biólogo também.
Eu já esta semana estive num local, onde existia assim uma parede de pedra, com uns 5 metros de altura, e já deu para me entreter lá durante um bocado a olhar para o local, e observar toda a natureza envolvente.
E o mais espetacular que a encosta de pedra estava praticamente toda revestida com carvalhos e outras plantas, até em alguns locais onde se vai apenas acumulando as folhagens.


----------



## Between (22 Dez 2018 às 17:01)

Encontrei este amigo/amiga junto a uns troncos


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2018 às 17:03)

Só pode ser mesmo por ausência de frio, a presença de cobras nesta altura do ano. Por aqui sigo com uma anomalia positiva de uns 2/3ºC, neste mês. Quase certo que estamos perante um dos dezembros mais quentes desde que há registos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 17:21)

Between disse:


> Encontrei este amigo/amiga junto a uns troncos



Está aí um excelente exemplar, e ainda para mais está bem camuflado, pois quase se confude com a cor do tronco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 20:19)

*Recolha mecânica de azeitonas mata milhões de pássaros na Andaluzia. E no Alentejo?*

Aves são sugadas pelas máquinas na recolha durante a noite e depois são vendidas nos restaurantes. Quercus e BE já questionaram Governo sobre situação semelhante em Portugal.

A Concelhia do Meio Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território (CMAOT), o Serviço de Protecção da Natureza da Guardia Civil e a federação ambientalista Ecologistas em Acção fizeram chegar à junta autónoma, informações “preocupantes” sobre a mortandade de aves. Em causa estão 17 espécies migratórias na sua maioria protegidas pela legislação autonómica, nacional e comunitária, ameaçadas pela recolha mecânica de azeitona, destacando-se a toutinegra-cabeça-preta, a felosa-das-figueiras, a felosa-ibérica, a felosa-comum, a felosa-musical, o verdelhão, o pintassilgo, o pintarroxo, a alvéola-branca, a alvéola-cinzenta e a alvéola-amarela. 

*Relatos indignam habitantes*
Também o grupo parlamentar do Bloco de Esquerda endereçou um requerimento ao Governo, através do Ministério do Ambiente e da Transição Energética, questionando-o sobre os impactos ambientais e ecológicos que a colheita nocturna de azeitona estava a ter sobre as aves migratórias. O deputado do BE, Pedro Soares, revelou ao PÚBLICO que em Canhestros, freguesia do concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, “há relatos de autêntica chacina” que está a indignar os habitantes. Todas as noites são retirados “sacos de aves das cubas onde são colocadas as azeitonas colhidas”, diz.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/22/s...ejNA9TJyVkh2t08WqmcvGpe_dZY3vEPY4UCG1xQoKxQTQ

E quando se falou aqui neste caso, mas em terras dos "nuestros hermanos", alguém perguntou como seria a situção cá no nosso Alentejo, afinal, parece que a situação é igual, com uma grande mortandade de aves, o que é uma verdadeira desgraça ambiental.
Agora resta saber quando irão criar uma legislação para proibir a colheita nocturna.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2018 às 15:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na semana passada fiquei meio intrigado com o que vi enquanto fazia uma caminhada de vários kms na zona de Alenquer. Ora bem vi carraças e 2 cobras!
> Estamos a caminhar para finais de Dezembro, não acho nada normal observar carraças e cobras, serão efeitos da ausência de frio?
> ...



E ainda há quem se espante, que se encontrem gatos-bravos em Alenquer...
Eu nem por isso, e no distrito de Santarém, tenho visto o que por vezes me parecem ser animais desta espécie, sobretudo quando ando em viagem (a altas horas da noite) e bem no meio dos matagais, longe de iluminações, etc....
Tem acontecido até com bastante regularidade...
Mas atenção, em certos sítios, parece haver uma diminuição desta espécie, mas isso é um aspeto que pretendo focar mais tarde.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 19:49)

Boa noite , imagens de hoje há tarde tiradas na encosta da Serra da Estrela sobranceira à Covilhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2018 às 19:04)

O Homem ainda tem muito que aprender com a "natureza".
A construção de um ninho bastante engenhoso.


----------



## belem (26 Dez 2018 às 23:38)

Esta foto foi tirada (com o tlm), ao que pensava serem 2 lesmas, junto à Serra da Carregueira na noite de 14 de Dezembro:







Estava bem escuro, por isso tive uma surpresa, quando vi melhor a foto...


Aqui, pode-se ver a luz de uma larva de _Luciola_, que foi encontrada a «hibernar» (enrolada em posição fetal):






Podem ficar assim durante semanas.

Nas minhas pilhas de composto (na minha quinta de Óbidos), no auge do inverno, às vezes encontro várias.larvas de pirilampo. Presumo que talvez apreciem as pilhas de composto pelo calor libertado pela vegetação em decomposição, assim como pela abundância de presas.

Interessante, que por alguma razão, nem todas hibernam, mas é certo que com o frio mais intenso, a atividade locomotora diminue (assim como a vontade de caçar).

Dois dias depois, encontrei alguns exemplares confusos do que me parece ser _Copris hispanus, _junto a dois candeeiros de iluminação pública (também perto da Serra da Carregueira).
Alguns já estavam mortos, por isso decidi trazer os vivos para casa, e deixei machos e fêmeas, a acasalar dentro de um recipiente (com humus e um pano húmido).
Após o acasalamento, fui quase ao mesmo local durante o dia e larguei os exemplares,  junto a um campo, que costuma de ter cavalos e ovelhas (que é para as fêmeas terem muito por onde escolher).

Aqui fica um dos machos que encontrei:


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 09:28)

belem disse:


> Esta foto foi tirada (com o tlm), ao que pensava serem 2 lesmas, junto à Serra da Carregueira na noite de 14 de Dezembro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um belo exemplar de escaravelho rinoceronte, ainda no fim deste verão salvei um de morrer atropelado na estrada, e coloquei-o no meu canteiro, onde tem mais de 1 palmo de matéria organica.
É sem dúvida uma espécie que gosto de ir acompanhando, tal como a vaca-loura, que infelizmente nunca vi nenhuma ao vivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 10:12)

"*jornalexpresso*
O jornal “Expresso” vai ficar mais ecológico em 2019. A edição de 5 de janeiro já não virá em saco de plástico como aconteceu nos últimos 26 anos e sim num saco de papel "

Por acaso já tinha perguntado a mim mesmo, quando é que o saco de plástico iria ficar para trás, e até que enfim, o novo ano, trás uma boa mudança, continua a existir muitas pessoas completamente desinformadas sobre a "guerra dos plásticos", e não são só pessoas mais velhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2018 às 09:59)

Um alienígena da família dos cogumelos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 20:49)

*Nesta escola, tudo o que vem à rede é plástico que não vai para o oceano*

E se o lixo que atiramos para o chão fosse parar acima das nossas cabeças? Na Escola Básica de Manhente, em Barcelos, foi colocada uma rede gigante que vai receber o plástico encontrado no chão. O objectivo é consciencializar os alunos para a poluição dos oceanos, colocando-os numa situação semelhante à dos animais marinhos.
Por estes dias, quando olham para cima à entrada da Escola Básica de Manhente, em Barcelos, os alunos vêem uma rede gigante, que cobre todo o átrio interior. Está ali colocada para lhes mostrar como é ser um peixe no oceano. A rede, que para já está limpa, vai carregar todo o plástico que for encontrado no chão do recinto da escola. O objectivo é consciencializar os alunos “de uma forma mais visual” para o que acontece “ao lixo que atiram para o chão e vai parar ao mar". A iniciativa foi partilhada através de uma publicação no Facebook da escola e está a ser recebida com agrado, pelo que se lê nos comentários. 

Paula Ribeiro, professora bibliotecária e uma das impulsionadoras da acção, explica, ao telefone com o P3, que a ideia se insere no projecto _Missão Possível 4.0_, que abrange todo o agrupamento de escolas Alcaides de Faria. O objectivo passa por sensibilizar os alunos desde a primeira classe ao 9.º ano para questões relacionadas com o ambiente e com a solidariedade.






https://www.publico.pt/2018/11/29/p...ede-e-plastico-que-nao-vai-para-o-mar-1852816

Parece-me ser uma boa iniciativa, e até acho que mais escolas deviam de seguir este exemplo, para demonstrar ao alunos o que pode ser uma garrafa de plástco,por exemplo, por eles atirado para o chão, pode percorrer uma enorme cadeia, e chegar aos nosso rios, e afectar toda a cadeia alimentar.
Antes do fim de ano, tenho como meta, apanhar cerca de 30 a 40 quilos de plástico, principalmente, isto apenas num pequeno troço de estrada com uns 500 metros.


----------



## Cinza (30 Dez 2018 às 13:46)

*Lince-ibérico encontrado morto em Espanha com 300 chumbos no corpo
*
Um lince-ibérico foi encontrado morto esta sexta-feira em Córdoba, Espanha, cravejado por mais de 300 chumbos de caçadeira no corpo, denunciou Miguel Simón, director do Life Iberlince, um programa de conservação destes animais em vias de extinção.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/30/c...trado-morto-espanha-300-chumbos-corpo-1856269


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 13:57)

Cinza disse:


> *Lince-ibérico encontrado morto em Espanha com 300 chumbos no corpo
> *
> Um lince-ibérico foi encontrado morto esta sexta-feira em Córdoba, Espanha, cravejado por mais de 300 chumbos de caçadeira no corpo, denunciou Miguel Simón, director do Life Iberlince, um programa de conservação destes animais em vias de extinção.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/30/c...trado-morto-espanha-300-chumbos-corpo-1856269




Existe esses caçadores que pensam que tudo o que mexe é para disparar a matar, ou então pensam que os linces lhes vão comer todos os coelhos e ele irão ficar sem nada, enfim, aquelas mentalidades pequenas, só é pena é nunca se apanhar quem comete estes malditos actos.
É triste ver tanto trabalho pela luta e conservação do lince, e depois acabar assim, é muito triste mesmo.

Pelo que vejo a caça está cada vez mais massificada, e onde até os caçadores se dão ao trabalho de entrar dentro de canaviais densos, e madarem mesmo pedras para dentro de silvados, é de extremos.

Aliás a caça para mim, hoje em dia é coisa que já não faz mais sentido, pois o homem caça apenas por diversão e "amor á camisola".


----------



## camrov8 (30 Dez 2018 às 14:35)

não vai ser fácil apesar que eu acho que vão ter mais sucesso em Espanha do que cá pois há mais espaço entre as localidades, temos o território muito populado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 18:23)

*Ambientalistas sem explicação para aumento de ninhos de tartaruga em Cabo Verde*

O aumento para o dobro no número de ninhos de tartarugas em Cabo Verde está a surpreender a comunidade científica e os ambientalistas, que ainda não encontraram uma resposta para o fenómeno.
*




*
Em entrevista à agência Lusa, a bióloga Berta Renom, da Rede Nacional de Proteção das Tartarugas Marinhas (Taola), afirmou que só na ilha do Sal, onde para já estão contabilizados os ninhos, foram registados 14.950, o dobro face aos 7.700 de 2017.

"É espetacular", disse Berta Renom, recordando que já em 2017 o número de ninhos tinha sido o dobro do ano anterior.

Apesar de apenas ter disponíveis os dados referentes à ilha do Sal, a rede Taola sabe que este aumento é "um fenómeno em todas as ilhas" de Cabo Verde, disse a bióloga.

O aumento é bem-vindo, mas cientistas e ambientalistas ainda não têm uma explicação para o fenómeno, embora apontem várias possibilidades.

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/cienci...EweVVGNVV_Oivl8LmQwrl21XiA4mqRmI8Z21-v7BQhFNo


----------



## belem (31 Dez 2018 às 19:10)

camrov8 disse:


> não vai ser fácil apesar que eu acho que vão ter mais sucesso em Espanha do que cá pois há mais espaço entre as localidades, temos o território muito populado.


. 

Os linces em Portugal vivem sobretudo em zonas de baixa densidade populacional.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2019 às 02:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Existe esses caçadores que pensam que tudo o que mexe é para disparar a matar, ou então pensam que os linces lhes vão comer todos os coelhos e ele irão ficar sem nada, enfim, aquelas mentalidades pequenas, só é pena é nunca se apanhar quem comete estes malditos actos.
> É triste ver tanto trabalho pela luta e conservação do lince, e depois acabar assim, é muito triste mesmo.
> 
> Pelo que vejo a caça está cada vez mais massificada, e onde até os caçadores se dão ao trabalho de entrar dentro de canaviais densos, e madarem mesmo pedras para dentro de silvados, é de extremos.
> ...



Se não fossem os verdadeiros caçadores, os que respeitam a Natureza, dificilmente o programa de reintrodução de linces seria o sucesso que tem sido. É importante não julgar o todo por meia dúzia de atrasados mentais! Os linces têm sido introduzidos e habitam em zonas de caça, com o apoio dos proprietários, gestores cinegéticos e caçadores. 

A caça e a conservação da natureza estão na mesma face da mesma moeda, embora muitos continuem a não ver, ou a não querer ver isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 08:42)

MSantos disse:


> Se não fossem os verdadeiros caçadores, os que respeitam a Natureza, dificilmente o programa de reintrodução de linces seria o sucesso que tem sido. É importante não julgar o todo por meia dúzia de atrasados mentais! Os linces têm sido introduzidos e habitam em zonas de caça, com o apoio dos proprietários, gestores cinegéticos e caçadores.
> 
> A caça e a conservação da natureza estão na mesma face da mesma moeda, embora muitos continuem a não ver, ou a não querer ver isso.



O que eu disse em cima, é pelo menos o que eu vejo acontecer em todos os dias de caça, que cada vez mais está mais massiva, e quanto a conservação de espécies na minha localidade é zero, aliás eles nem devem de saber o que é isso.
A única coisa que eles se lembram de fazer é colocarem bebedouros para os coelhos no Verão, para poucos depois os matarem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 11:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A única coisa que eles se lembram de fazer é colocarem bebedouros para os coelhos no Verão, para poucos depois os matarem.



Matar coelhos desidratados é uma violência, temos de convir. Primeiro hidratá-los e depois enchê-los de chumbo é o protocolo correcto. 
Também te esqueceste do abandono dos cães quando eles deixam de ter serventia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Matar coelhos desidratados é uma violência, temos de convir. Primeiro hidratá-los e depois enchê-los de chumbo é o protocolo correcto.
> Também te esqueceste do abandono dos cães quando eles deixam de ter serventia.


Aqui que é uma zona de caça, vêem-se muitos cães abandonados e magros... a população vai alimentando e acolhendo alguns.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 14:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui que é uma zona de caça, vêem-se muitos cães abandonados e magros... a população vai alimentando e acolhendo alguns.



Quando a visão e o olfacto começam a falhar e os bichos deixam de servir para o 'trabalho', acontece uma de três coisas com frequência: pegam na caçadeira que normalmente serve para matar outros animais; amarram-nos a árvores e ficam lá para morrer ou simplesmente abandonam-nos. Claro está que não são todos, como em tudo na vida, mas quem está de alguma forma ligado à questão dos direitos dos animais sabe bem o drama dos chamados cães de caça. O Cantinho dos Animais Abandonados de Viseu é junto a uma grande zona florestal. Não é preciso eu dizer mais nada, julgo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quando a visão e o olfacto começam a falhar e os bichos deixam de servir para o 'trabalho', acontece uma de três coisas com frequência: pegam na caçadeira que normalmente serve para matar outros animais; amaram-nos a árvores e ficam lá para morrer ou simplesmente abandonam-nos. Claro está que não são todos, como em tudo na vida, mas quem está de alguma forma ligado à questão dos direitos dos animais sabe bem o drama dos chamados cães de caça. O Cantinho dos Animais Abandonados de Viseu é junto a uma grande zona florestal. Não é preciso eu dizer mais nada, julgo...


Uma crueldade que os caçadores fazem por aqui é atirar os cães que já não servem para os algares que existem pela serra...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 14:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma crueldade que os caçadores fazem por aqui é atirar os cães que já não servem para os algares que existem pela serra...



Eu podia dizer que isso me surpreende mas estaria a mentir. 
O meu pai foi caçador durante algum tempo. Nunca foi caçador à séria, nunca teve cão ou foi em grupo, nada. Felizmente para os animais, penso que foi o pior caçador da história dos piores caçadores. Quando eu me queixava, a minha mãe dizia 'não ligues que ele não caça nada, vai passear a caçadeira". Há até a história engraçada que surge sempre nas festas de família em que se relembra que o único coelho que' caçou' foi um que atropelou no regresso de uma manhã de caça. True story. Praticamente desde que tenho noção de mim, aí a partir dos 5/6 anos, que sempre chateei o meu pai, chamando-lhe a atenção para a incongruência que é dizer-se que se ama a Natureza e os animais e andar aos tiros a eles. Quando tinha aí uns 18 anos, talvez menos, no dia do meu aniversário, a prenda que o meu pai me deu foi 'reformar-se' como caçador. Finalmente tinha resultado o meu massacre psicológico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quando a visão e o olfacto começam a falhar e os bichos deixam de servir para o 'trabalho', acontece uma de três coisas com frequência: pegam na caçadeira que normalmente serve para matar outros animais; amaram-nos a árvores e ficam lá para morrer ou simplesmente abandonam-nos. Claro está que não são todos, como em tudo na vida, mas quem está de alguma forma ligado à questão dos direitos dos animais sabe bem o drama dos chamados cães de caça. O Cantinho dos Animais Abandonados de Viseu é junto a uma grande zona florestal. Não é preciso eu dizer mais nada, julgo...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma crueldade que os caçadores fazem por aqui é atirar os cães que já não servem para os algares que existem pela serra...



Eu sei bem o que voces falam, pois sempre morei no campo, rodeado de terrenos, onde aos domingos é impossível dormir depois das 8 da manhã.
Aliás se a casa não fosse mesmo minha, á muito que já me tinha ido embora, chega até a temer pela vida, quando sinto os chumbos a cairem no telhado, e nas árvores, quando estou na rua.
Chegou até muitas vezes a mandá-los embora, pois ás vezes já estão a caçar a menos de 50 metros de casa.
Á uns anos atrás o abandono dos caes era bem maior do que agora, ainda á uns 15 dias caiu um cão deles, dentro de um poço, aqui perto, mas lá o conseguiram retirar com umas cordas.
Também o que faz falta, é uma maior fiscalização, pois até fiquei admirado, pois no mes passado vi, uma patrulha do SEPNA, a fiscalizar os caçadoresm, foi a 1ª vez que vi aqui na zona.

@ClaudiaRM, foi a melhor coisa que o teu pai, podia fazer, conheço daqui um caçador, que já por várias vezes foi operado, e poucos dias depois já anda aqui aos tiros, sem o consentimento do médico.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 14:52)

Não sendo caçador, não deixo de compreender a importância económica e ambiental da atividade cinegética ou da criação de touros de lide, apesar de não gostar de touradas. Um hipotético fim da caça e das touradas irá ter consequências bem nefastas ao nível ambiental. Uma coisa é a utopia, outra a realidade.

Na atividade cinegética, a coisa que mais me custa é a chamada caça menor. Essas espécies não correm o risco de se tornarem uma praga porque existem predadores disponíveis para manterem as populações controladas. Agora, as espécies de grande porte não têm predadores e não há condições naturais e, principalmente, culturais para que possam ser introduzidos. Neste caso a caça acaba por ter alguma justificação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 15:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> foi a melhor coisa que o teu pai, podia fazer



Venci-o pelo cansaço. Para além do óbvio, ficava sempre raladíssima quando ele saía de madrugada para ir passear a caçadeira: tiros de outros caçadores, quedas, poços, etc. Quando depois de anos a chagá-lo, ele deixou, nasceu-me uma alma nova.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 16:32)

Dan disse:


> Não sendo caçador, não deixo de compreender a importância económica e ambiental da atividade cinegética ou da criação de touros de lide, apesar de não gostar de touradas. Um hipotético fim da caça e das touradas irá ter consequências bem nefastas ao nível ambiental. Uma coisa é a utopia, outra a realidade.
> 
> Na atividade cinegética, a coisa que mais me custa é a chamada caça menor. Essas espécies não correm o risco de se tornarem uma praga porque existem predadores disponíveis para manterem as populações controladas. Agora, as espécies de grande porte não têm predadores e não há condições naturais e, principalmente, culturais para que possam ser introduzidos. Neste caso a caça acaba por ter alguma justificação.



Sim, concordo em pleno contigo, os coelhos cada vez se vem menos, e quando a população está em recuperação, eis que começam logo a matá-los, perdizes e faisões em liberdade, também é coisa que já não existe, as poucas perdizes que se vem são as que ficam perdidas depois de serem largadas para o abate.
Os javalis, tem feito alguns pequenos estragos nas hortas do meu patrão, mas pelo que sei também já começaram a matá-los em força durante uma noite, no inicio de Dezembro, mas aí o que ele fez deixar o cão a guardar na horta, no final do verão, que é quando existe falta de alimentação para eles, e o problema fica resolvido.
Mas aí se caçarem alguns indíviduos de modo, a baixar o exemplares, tudo bem, e não precisam de acabar logo com eles numa noite.
As casotas que os caçadores usam para fazerem as esperas aos javalis tem aumentado muito no último ano, até mesmo em cima de sobreiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 17:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, concordo em pleno contigo, os coelhos cada vez se vem menos, e quando a população está em recuperação, eis que começam logo a matá-los, perdizes e faisões em liberdade, também é coisa que já não existe, as poucas perdizes que se vem são as que ficam perdidas depois de serem largadas para o abate.
> Os javalis, tem feito alguns pequenos estragos nas hortas do meu patrão, mas pelo que sei também já começaram a matá-los em força durante uma noite, no inicio de Dezembro, mas aí o que ele fez deixar o cão a guardar na horta, no final do verão, que é quando existe falta de alimentação para eles, e o problema fica resolvido.
> Mas aí se caçarem alguns indíviduos de modo, a baixar o exemplares, tudo bem, e não precisam de acabar logo com eles numa noite.
> As casotas que os caçadores usam para fazerem as esperas aos javalis tem aumentado muito no último ano, até mesmo em cima de sobreiros.


Aqui a caça é bastante, quer sejam perdizes, coelhos ou raposas... há caçadores mas até não são muitos. Bem, é melhor calar-me!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui a caça é bastante, quer sejam perdizes, coelhos ou raposas... há caçadores mas até não são muitos. Bem, é melhor calar-me!



Aqui em terrenos com 1 ha, chego por vezes a contar 6 caçadores e mais de 15 cães.
Mas a caça, ou melhor os seus responsáveis, ou mesmo os caçadores parecem que vivem á parte, pois não existe comunicação entre os agricultores, e mesmo entre os proprietários dos terrenos, onde eles "passeiam" de arma em punho, e eu por vezes até evito eu aos meus próprios terrenos, porque parece lá um cenário de guerra, em dias de caça.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui em terrenos com 1 ha, chego por vezes a contar 6 caçadores e mais de 15 cães.
> Mas a caça, ou melhor os seus responsáveis, ou mesmo os caçadores parecem que vivem á parte, pois não existe comunicação entre os agricultores, e mesmo entre os proprietários dos terrenos, onde eles "passeiam" de arma em punho, e eu por vezes até evito eu aos meus próprios terrenos, porque parece lá um cenário de guerra, em dias de caça.



Compra uns petardos. Pode ser que os assustes...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:17)

Mais uma vez um grupo de investigação a carga de uma universidade portuguesa, agora na área dos microplásticos em bivalves.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

Estas temperatura amenas de inverno, durante o dia, fazem com que as aves se deixem observar com muita facilidade, algumas delas que são muita raras ver aqui nas minhas proximidades.
Mas no seu todo tenho notado um aumento de aves, bem como dos seus ninhos, aqui nas árvores á volta, seria um bom trabalho, fazer o levantamento de espécies que vou observando.
Mas isto de ser apicultor, agricultor, observador de aves,e de fazer o seguimento aqui no fórum, ás vezes dou por mim, e precisava de um dia com 48 horas.

A tal ave, que á muito que não via aqui era a pega-rabuda(_Pica pica), _deixo uma foto ilustrativa, o seu cantar, também é bonito.
Outra ave que aparece muito é o rabiruivo-comum, o pisco-de-peito-ruivo, entre tantas outras.






E já agora deixou aqui um bem-haja, a todos os obseravdores de aves de Portugal e do mundo, que todos os dias nos brindam com "presentes", como este.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2019 às 00:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estas temperatura amenas de inverno, durante o dia, fazem com que as aves se deixem observar com muita facilidade, algumas delas que são muita raras ver aqui nas minhas proximidades.
> Mas no seu todo tenho notado um aumento de aves, bem como dos seus ninhos, aqui nas árvores á volta, seria um bom trabalho, fazer o levantamento de espécies que vou observando.
> Mas isto de ser apicultor, agricultor, observador de aves,e de fazer o seguimento aqui no fórum, ás vezes dou por mim, e precisava de um dia com 48 horas.
> 
> ...


Curioso falares do aparecimento da pega-rabuda, pois aqui pelo Porto e arredores a sua população "explodiu" neste último ano. Estão por todo o lado, nunca tinha visto tantas como agora. Adoro vê-las passar aqui em frente às janelas de casa, ou a saltitar pelos telhados


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 11:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O que eu disse em cima, é pelo menos o que eu vejo acontecer em todos os dias de caça, que cada vez mais está mais massiva, e quanto a conservação de espécies na minha localidade é zero, aliás eles nem devem de saber o que é isso.
> A única coisa que eles se lembram de fazer é colocarem bebedouros para os coelhos no Verão, para poucos depois os matarem.



A caça não está mais massiva, cada vez há menos caçadores e mais restrições à caça, as licenças são caríssimas e se a nova lei das armas for aprovada vai ser ainda mais difícil ser caçador.

Esses bebedouros que os caçadores colocam no Verão é conservação da natureza, não só só os coelhos que dizes que os utilizam, mas sim toda a fauna incluindo espécies protegidas, achas que sacrificar meia dúzia de coelhos é assim tão grave pelo "serviço" que consiste em disponibilizar água e alimento à fauna em tempos de escassez?

A nova geração de caçadores (onde me incluo) é muito mais atenta e preocupada com a conservação da natureza, muitos erros e atrocidades foram feitos no passado e alguns grunhos continuam com armas na mão a fazê-los hoje em dia, mas os novos verdadeiros caçadores são muito mais respeitadores e conscientes e sabem que se querem continuar a ter espécies para caçar têm que manter e criar condições para que estas se mantenham.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 12:06)

Nunca vi um cão a ser abandonado ou maltratado por um caçador, já vi sim cães perderem-se durante uma caçada e é triste quando isso acontece. Muitos dos cães que dizem ser abandonados estão na verdade perdidos, correm atrás de uma presa, dispersam e não conseguem encontrar o dono. Já trouxe cães para casa encontrados no mato visivelmente desorientados, quase sempre cães novos que se perdem ou assustam-se com os tiros. Não digo que não haja gente sem escrúpulos que os abandone ou maltrate, há gente estúpida em todo o lado, mas não são a maioria, disso podem ter a certeza! Os verdadeiros caçadores adoram os seus cães, falo por mim e jamais abandonaria um cão no mato.

A caça para além de uma forma de gestão e conservação de espécies e habitats é ainda fonte de riqueza e emprego em meios rurais, em muitas terras do Interior a caça é das poucas atividades económicas que faz mexer a economia. O fim da caça seria o fim destas terras e destas gentes, as pessoas estão cada vez mais urbanas e afastadas do Mundo rural e há coisas que simplesmente não conseguem compreender.

Para quem quiser deixar as ideias urbanistas e preconcebidas, bem como os facciosismos de lado aconselho a seguirem a página de uma jovem caçadora que representa a nova geração de caçadores.que referi, ou seguirem a página da Associação de Biodiversidade e Cinegética.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 12:09)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca vi um cão a ser abandonado ou maltratado por um caçador, já vi sim cães perderem-se durante uma caçada e é triste quando isso acontece. Muitos dos cães que dizem ser abandonados estão na verdade perdidos, correm atrás de uma presa, dispersam e não conseguem encontrar o dono. Já trouxe cães para casa encontrados no mato visivelmente desorientados, quase sempre cães novos que se perdem ou assustam com os tiros. Não digo que não haja gente sem escrúpulos que os abandone ou maltrate, há gente estúpida em todo o lado, mas não são a maioria, disso podem ter a certeza! Os verdadeiros caçadores adoram os seus cães, falo por mim e jamais abandonaria um cão no mato.
> 
> A caça para além de uma forma de gestão e conservação de espécies e habitats é ainda fonte de riqueza e emprego em meios rurais, em muitas terras do Interior a caça é das poucas atividades económicas que faz mexer a economia. O fim da caça seria o fim destas terras e destas gentes, as pessoas estão cada vez mais urbanas e afastadas do Mundo rural, e há coisas que simplesmente não conseguem compreender.
> 
> Para quem quiser deixar as ideias urbanistas e preconcebidas, bem como os facciosismos de lado aconselho a seguirem a página uma jovem caçadora que representa a nova geração de caçadores.que referi ou seguirem a página da Associação de Biodiversidade e Cinegética.


Mas existem, e aqui existem bastante. E também existem roubos de cães de raças boas para caça como já me fizeram a mim. Enfim muito triste, mas fico feliz por existirem caçadores conscientes como tu!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 12:11)

*DETETADOS 12 NINHOS DE VESPA ASIÁTICA NA MARINHA GRANDE. POPULAÇÃO NÃO OS DEVE REMOVER*
8 jan 2019 09:34

A Câmara Municipal da Marinha Grande identificou no concelho 12 ninhos de vespa asiática, espécie predadora da abelha europeia, e aconselhou a população a não os remover.
... https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...atica-detetados-no-concelho-da-marinha-grande


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 13:13)

Uma coisa é um caçador ser uma pessoa decente com comportamentos decentes. Outra é recusar ver a realidade. O abandono de cães de caça por parte de caçadores é uma realidade substancial. Curiosamente os cães de caça 'perdem-se' sempre quando estão a ficar velhos e a visão é o olfacto já não lhes permitem 'trabalhar' como quando eram jovens.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 15:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Uma coisa é um caçador ser uma pessoa decente com comportamentos decentes. Outra é recusar ver a realidade. O abandono de cães de caça por parte de caçadores é uma realidade substancial. Curiosamente os cães de caça 'perdem-se' sempre quando estão a ficar velhos e a visão é o olfacto já não lhes permitem 'trabalhar' como quando eram jovens.



Devo ter muita sorte, ou então só caço com gente como deve ser... Tenho carta de caçador desde os 18 anos e nunca na minha presença vi um cão ser abandonado ou abatido a tiro. De cães com azar posso dizer que  vi uns 3 ou 4 perderem-se e vi um morrer atropelado, um ser ferido por um javali (foi suturado pelo próprio dono no meio do mato). Cães afortunados tive dois que encontrei perdidos e trouxe para casa.

A amostra do que referi acima refere-se a zonas de caça de latifúndio no Ribatejo, Alentejo e Beira Baixa. talvez noutras regiões seja diferente... Não sei não posso falar, apenas posso falar do que vi e das pessoas que conheço e que sei que não fariam a atrocidade de abandonar um cão no meio do mato e muito menos abate-lo a tiro.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 18:01)

MSantos disse:


> Devo ter muita sorte, ou então só caço com gente como deve ser... Tenho carta de caçador desde os 18 anos e nunca na minha presença vi um cão ser abandonado ou abatido a tiro. De cães com azar posso dizer que  vi uns 3 ou 4 perderem-se e vi um morrer atropelado, um ser ferido por um javali (foi suturado pelo próprio dono no meio do mato). Cães afortunados tive dois que encontrei perdidos e trouxe para casa.



Caro MSantos, o que se passa nesta troca de opiniões é que se parte sempre de preconceitos e de sensibilidades pessoais difíceis de conciliar com aquelas dos que estão nos antípodas, por mais que se jure compreender as posições do "lado oposto".

Todos nós (gerações que nasceram a partir dos anos 60) já levámos (regra geral) uma vida regalada (cama, comida e roupa lavada) providenciada pelos papás e pelo Estado Social, somos em grande maioria urbanitas e "sofremos" uma "lavagem ao cérebro" em favor da proteção da natureza logo na primária e na RTP aos fins de semana (lembras-te das prodigiosas séries do Rodriguez de la Fuente? Eu lembro-me bem...).

Antes porém, e nalguns locais mesmo até aos anos 80 e 90, a vida nos espaços rurais era outra, de fome, muita miséria, e da luta diária pela sobrevivência (em alternativa emigrava-se). A caça e a pesca eram em alta cadência (nem se compara com os dias de hoje), muitas vezes de forma ilegal, e a bicharada selvagem levava uma vida também desgraçada (nos anos 60 o javali era uma espécie em perigo, imagine-se!). É só ler os romances de Aquilino Ribeiro ou de Carlos de Oliveira para o perceber perfeitamente; neste contexto, a atividade cinegética faz parte do "código genético" do português e, em muitas regiões (ex. Alentejo) é também uma forma (legal) de resistência contra os todo-poderosos "senhores" das terras, dos terrenos coutados.

Mas o que mais me aflige, neste como noutros assuntos ditos "fracturantes", é ver a quantidade de povo que declama a favor do desenvolvimento rural, contra o despovoamento do interior, em prol das regiões de montanha, etc.,etc., acusam o Estado disto e daquilo, para, no post seguinte, defender a eliminação de atividades que ainda dão alguma animação e dinâmica ao verdadeiro interior - e não estou a falar de mega fábricas em Mangualde ou de call centers na Covilhã e quejandos, estou a falar da atividade cinegética ordenada, da produção florestal, da pesca, da agricultura moderna, que permeiam o território e alimentam os resistentes que lá permanecem...

Nalgumas "visões" (chamemos-lhes assim) parece que tudo se resolve só com safaris fotográficos, trilhos de "descoberta da natureza", montes forrados a carvalhos (quem é que lá os planta, e os trata?) e turismos de habitação... parece que não há uma consciência clara das centenas ou milhares de aldeias por esse país fora que estão na iminência de pura e simplesmente desaparecer, abandonadas pelos proprietários, derrotadas pelos incêndios sucessivos e invadidas pelas mimosas. Lugares onde a "valorização da biodiversidade" ou da "paisagem" não passam de expressões ocas, próprias para ornamentar "planos estratégicos" disto e daquilo.

Quanto ao resto, defender que os caçadores são criminosos porque, no meio de 100 ou 200 000, há umas dúzias de desequilibrados que não cumprem as leis e regulamentos, está ao mesmo nível de dizer que os condutores de automóveis são todos uns facínoras, só porque todos os anos há uns centos de concidadãos que infringem o Código da Estrada e às vezes até provocam acidentes letais (em que não matam animais selvagens, matam o seu semelhante). E eu estou em crer que os que escrevemos aqui no MeteoPT não somos todos facínoras.

(Declaração de interesses: já cresci dominado pelas teorias da proteção da natureza e os bifes vinham parar-me ao prato sem grande dificuldade. Caçar não vai com a minha maneira de ser, mas sou totalmente contra proibir a caça, que é o corolário (por vezes não assumido) de muitas posições aqui defendidas. Portugal seria um país mais pobre e mais triste sem o conhecimento do meio natural que a caça proporciona, ao mesmo tempo constituindo uma das tradições mais profundas que nos trouxeram até aqui, marcando a identidade nacional - para o melhor e para o pior. E que interessa manter para o futuro - sabe-se lá o que vem por aí na ordem internacional...)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> foi suturado pelo próprio dono no meio do mato).



Espero que o dono fosse veterinário ou então isso é só irresponsável...



MSantos disse:


> não fariam a atrocidade de abandonar um cão no meio do mato e muito menos abate-lo a tiro.



Amarrar a árvores e deixá-los lá para morrer também tem alguma popularidade. Qualquer pessoa que esteja ligada a associações de protecção animal está familiarizada com a coisa. Muito mais do que gostaria.



MSantos disse:


> Devo ter muita sorte, ou então só caço com gente como deve ser...



É possível mas as pessoas quando cometem atrocidades também não costumam anunciá-las. Tende a ser uma actividade solitária e silenciosa, sejam as vítimas animais racionais ou não.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro MSantos, o que se passa nesta troca de opiniões é que se parte sempre de preconceitos e de sensibilidades pessoais difíceis de conciliar com aquelas dos que estão nos antípodas, por mais que se jure compreender as posições do "lado oposto".
> 
> Todos nós (gerações que nasceram a partir dos anos 60) já levámos (regra geral) uma vida regalada (cama, comida e roupa lavada) providenciada pelos papás e pelo Estado Social, somos em grande maioria urbanitas e "sofremos" uma "lavagem ao cérebro" em favor da proteção da natureza logo na primária e na RTP aos fins de semana (lembras-te das prodigiosas séries do Rodriguez de la Fuente? Eu lembro-me bem...).
> 
> ...



Já pensava que estava a pregar no deserto! 

Não percebo quem tem pena dos animais que são caçados, mas não tem pudor de ir ao talho comprar carne de animais que sabe-se lá como é que são criados e de que forma são abatidos... Eu cá gosto de dar uma oportunidade às minhas presas de fugir, já quem vai exclusivamente ao talho/peixaria...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 18:16)

bandevelugo disse:


> sofremos" uma "lavagem ao cérebro" em favor da proteção da natureza logo na primária



Esse é um dos grandes dramas deste país. Devíamos acabar já com essa pouca vergonha sobre as crianças inocentes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

MSantos disse:


> Já pensava que estava a pregar no deserto!
> 
> Não percebo quem tem pena dos animais que são caçados, mas não tem pudor de ir ao talho comprar carne de animais que sabe-se lá como é que são criados e de que forma são abatidos... Eu cá gosto de dar uma oportunidade às minhas presas de fugir, já quem vai exclusivamente ao talho/peixaria...



1 - Nem toda a gente come carne e peixe. 
2 - Se me disseres que caças exclusivamente para comer e não pelo prazer de acertar no alvo, acho louvável. O meu pai foi caçador e nunca o ouvi dizer 'amanhã vou caçar que não temos nada na arca.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 18:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Espero que o dono fosse veterinário ou então isso é só irresponsável...



O irresponsável salvou a vida ao cão...  Obviamente que teve que ir ao veterinário a seguir.  O cão não teria sobrevivido no estado em que estava, tinha os intestinos à vista e para o transportar em segurança era necessário fechar a ferida, calculo que o veterinário a reabriu para depois suturar de forma conveniente, só sei que o cão sobreviveu.




ClaudiaRM disse:


> Amarrar a árvores e deixá-los lá para morrer também tem alguma popularidade. Qualquer pessoa que esteja ligada a associações de protecção animal está familiarizada com a coisa. Muito mais do que gostaria.



O que não faltam para aí são cães amarrados em árvores ou presos em marquises minúsculas cheias de fezes... Mas isto nada tem a ver com caçadores, há gente estúpida e mal formada em todo o lado... Tal como há muitos cães abandonados em cidades, penso que também não serão os caçadores os responsáveis... 



ClaudiaRM disse:


> É possível mas as pessoas quando cometem atrocidades também não costumam anunciá-las. Tende a ser uma actividade solitária e silenciosa, sejam as vítimas animais racionais ou não.



Isso não sei... Só te posso falar do que vi... Já viste caçadores a fazer esses actos desprezíveis que referiste?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 18:42)

MSantos disse:


> O irresponsável salvou a vida ao cão... Obviamente que teve que ir ao veterinário a seguir. O cão não teria sobrevivido no estado em que estava, tinha os intestinos à vista e para o transportar em segurança era necessário fechar a ferida, calculo que o veterinário a reabriu para depois suturar de forma conveniente, só sei que o cão sobreviveu.



Mais um motivo que me faz desgostar da caça. Os cães também estão em perigo. Como nas touradas, aliás. Toda a gente (que não sente prazer na tortura do touro) se horroriza com a violência sobre ele mas raramente se lembram do sofrimento imposto aos pobres cavalos que, por vezes, ficam de intestinos no chão porque o cobarde que se senta em cima dele não tem cojones para enfrentar o touro sem estar lá em cima.



MSantos disse:


> Mas isto nada tem a ver com caçadores, há gente estúpida e mal formada em todo o lado...



Isso é óbvio. Nunca me viste nem verás dizer que todos os caçadores são bestas ou que o abandono de animais é exclusivo de caçadores. Que há muitos cães de caça abandonados na velhice, isso é um facto.



MSantos disse:


> Já viste caçadores a fazer esses actos desprezíveis que referiste?



Em primeira mão? Não. Nunca. Mas também nunca vi ninguém a matar ninguém, ninguém a assaltar ninguém, nunca testemunhei uma violação e nunca vi um não caçador a abandonar um animal. No entanto, acontece todos os dias a toda a hora em todo o mundo.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Esse é um dos grandes dramas deste país. Devíamos acabar já com essa pouca vergonha sobre as crianças inocentes.



Não fiz qualquer qualificação da "lavagem ao cérebro" [<--- notar as aspas], que aliás recebi com agrado (como confessei).

Porém, não perceber como funciona a nossa paisagem profundamente humanizada é _mesmo_ um dos grandes dramas do nosso país (e não é só do nosso!).

E isso deriva sobretudo de ideias simplistas que se instalaram e medraram num sistema educativo onde se percebe muito pouco de ecologia (e aqui estou a falar da ciência, não está entre aspas) e onde, por exemplo, "salvar" a natureza é sinónimo de não caçar animais selvagens (mesmo que seja por razões de equilíbrio das populações selvagens) e de não cortar árvores, para "salvar" as florestas (quando se sabe que muitas vezes as árvores são cultivadas para nos fornecerem os mais diversos produtos e que os seus proprietários privados necessitam desesperadamente que tenham valor económico, estando mais ou menos ao mesmo nível de culturas agrícolas como o trigo, o milho ou as batatas).

By the way, a Cláudia também é abstémica destes perigosos vegetais exóticos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:05)

Não querendo acrescentar muito mais ao que já foi dito aí em cima, o que  gostava era que existisse um pouco mais de respeito por parte dos caçadores, para com os proprietários do terrenos ou com os moradores isto porque aqui a caça é marioritariamente exercida em terrenos privados, apenas existe aqui próximo duas grandes quintas, com cerca de 600 ha cada, mas aí a asscociação tem de pagar e bem se quiser lá caçar.
Isto já para não dizer que eles circulam por dentro do meu pomar, e horta, como se lá existisse muito para caçar, de arma em punho, e só de ver armas até me dá arrepios, tudo bem que estão em posição de segurança.

E mais já contactei o ICNF, a perguntar se podia chamar a GNR, cada vez que tivesse um caçador dentro do meu terreno, e a resposta foi que não, pois parece que os meus pais deram autorização para eles caçarem no terreno da habitação, que tem 5000 m2, isto á mais de 20 anos atrás, e parece que não á nada a fazer, tenho de os aguentar, e nem sequer posso vedar o terrenos se algum dia quiser.
O terrenos tem 100 metros por 40, e já no ano passado corri com as caçadores, porque estavam aos tiros a uma perdiz, junto aqui a casa, e a desculpa, foi que a perdiz tinha vindo chumbada e parou, mas não tinha morrido, então e se a perdiz fosse ter dentro da minha galinheira, secalhar também lá a iam matar.
E depois de 2 anos desta conversa com eles, ainda estou á espera que me enviem os documentos que os meus pais tinham assinado, devem de ser misteriosos.
Se tivesse uma grande propriedade também não me importava que eles caçassem lá dentro desde que pagassem os estipulado, por mim já estava bem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 19:05)

bandevelugo disse:


> By the way, a Cláudia também é abstémica destes perigosos vegetais exóticos?



Como ser abstémica se refere ao consumo de bebidas alcoólicas, sim, sou abstémica. Não por algum tipo de moralidade mas apenas porque não gosto do sabor.
No que diz respeito ao consumo de alimentos sem snc, não me levanta quaisquer questões éticas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 19:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isto já para não dizer que eles circulam por dentro do meu pomar, e horta, como se lá existisse muito para caçar, de arma em punho, e só de ver armas até me dá arrepios, tudo bem que estão em posição de segurança.



Se calhar está na hora de tratares tu próprio da licença de uso e porte de arma. Já que é para andar aos tiros no teu terreno, que sejam teus.
Mais a sério, quando vivia nos arredores da cidade, morava num bairro com uma pequena mancha florestal mesmo ao pé. Era um foguetório irritante todas as quintas e domingos. Agora nem sei se se mantêm esses dois dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se calhar está na hora de tratares tu próprio da licença de uso e porte de arma. Já que é para andar aos tiros no teu terreno, que sejam teus.
> Mais a sério, quando vivia nos arredores da cidade, morava num bairro com uma pequena mancha florestal mesmo ao pé. Era um foguetório irritante todas as quintas e domingos. Agora nem sei se se mantêm esses dois dias.



Eu nem morto pegava numa arma para ir caçar, e ainda para mais o meu terreno até já serve de refúgio em dias de caça, de rolas, coelhos, perdizes e faisões, todos eles ficam aqui a descansar bem perto da galinheira, e quando acaba mais um dia de caça, logo vão á sua vida.

Sim, continua todas as quintas e domingos, a partir das 8 da manhã, acaba-se logo o sossego que é viver no campo e começa o inferno, as domingos então nem posso dormir um pouco até mais tarde, com os chumbos a cair no telhado, e já cheguei a deixar o pequeno almoço, para ir á rua dizer aos caçadores se me queriam vir caçar debaixo da cama. Isto já para não falar dos outros dias que tenho de ir fazer de vigilancia, porque ninguém respeira a lei dos 200 metros de distancia em relação ás habitações.
Mas antigamente até pensei em ser caçador, só para ir á caça e faltar ao trabalho, na empresa onde já trabalhei, sei de pessoas que vão sempre caçar, mas nunca perguntei ao patrão qual era a justificação para apresentar.
Secalhar levam uns coelhos e o problema fica resolvida, mas noutras empresas o cenário é igual, já quando andava na escola, tinha um grande amigo que era caçador, e ás quintas também nunca ia á escola.
Pois quando ia ao médico e mesmo com a justificação quase que me crucificavam.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 19:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se calhar está na hora de tratares tu próprio da licença de uso e porte de arma. Já que é para andar aos tiros no teu terreno, que sejam teus.
> Mais a sério, quando vivia nos arredores da cidade, morava num bairro com uma pequena mancha florestal mesmo ao pé. Era um foguetório irritante todas as quintas e domingos. Agora nem sei se se mantêm esses dois dias.



Dizia-me um amigo meu que um dos paradoxos da atividade cinegética era a de que em Portugal é crime entrar em propriedade alheia sem a devida autorização, mas se se transportar uma espingarda já é permitido...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 19:46)

bandevelugo disse:


> Dizia-me um amigo meu que um dos paradoxos da atividade cinegética era a de que em Portugal é crime entrar em propriedade alheia sem a devida autorização, mas se se transportar uma espingarda já é permitido...



Não faz qualquer sentido, de facto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu nem morto pegava numa arma para ir caçar,



Como te compreendo.



Pedro1993 disse:


> as domingos então nem posso dormir um pouco até mais tarde



Há poucas coisas que me fazem perder a cabeça mas uma delas é acordarem-me por motivos fúteis. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> já cheguei a deixar o pequeno almoço, para ir á rua dizer aos caçadores se me queriam vir caçar debaixo da cama.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 19:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Como ser abstémica se refere ao consumo de bebidas alcoólicas, sim, sou abstémica. Não por algum tipo de moralidade mas apenas porque não gosto do sabor.
> No que diz respeito ao consumo de alimentos sem snc, não me levanta quaisquer questões éticas.



Ser "abstémico" é abster-se de qualquer coisa. Eu, por exemplo, também era abstémico relativamente ao vinho (não apreciava o sabor, exceto o vinho americano acabado de fazer). Com o tempo fui-me apercebendo da importância cultural do vinho e da viticultura.

Hoje consumo vinho (moderadamente) _também_ porque quero contribuir para a manutenção da nossa paisagem rural, com vinhas a produzir uvas e sobreiros a produzir cortiça (bem sei que os Amorins são uns monopolistas, mas nada é perfeito). Também faço questão de consumir frutas e produtos lácteos exclusivamente portugueses, acho que as vaquinhas não se importam de ser ordenhadas (também sinto nostalgia do cheiro das ordenhas coletivas, na minha infância!). Contribuo assim para manter a paisagem portuguesa e os teimosos que continuam a viver no dito "interior".

PS: tem de concordar comigo que a sua declaração relativa aos alimentos sem snc deixa as caracoletas e ou ouriços do mar muito desconfortáveis... esses bichinhos simpáticos não nasceram para ser cozinhados por nós...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> Dizia-me um amigo meu que um dos paradoxos da atividade cinegética era a de que em Portugal é crime entrar em propriedade alheia sem a devida autorização, mas se se transportar uma espingarda já é permitido...



Pois então agora é que disseste tudo, então está tudo explicado, podes entrar então em qualquer propriedade privada, porque levas uma arma ás costas, e já consegues intimidar qualquer pessoas que te diga que não podes lá caçar, ou mesmo passar.
Essa para mim ainda é nova, pois não sabia, mas pronto estamos sempre a aprender.
Bem tinhamos aqui conversa para debater acerca do mundo cinegético, que dava para fazer um programa maior do que os prós e contras da RTP1.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 20:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois então agora é que disseste tudo, então está tudo explicado, podes entrar então em qualquer propriedade privada, porque levas uma arma ás costas, e já consegues intimidar qualquer pessoas que te diga que não podes lá caçar, ou mesmo passar.
> Essa para mim ainda é nova, pois não sabia, mas pronto estamos sempre a aprender.
> Bem tinhamos aqui conversa para debater acerca do mundo cinegético, que dava para fazer um programa maior do que os prós e contras da RTP1.



Atenção, a caça tem um conjunto de regras muito apertadas (as pessoas não imaginam o conjunto de exames que um caçador tem de fazer para ter a licença de caça ou de porte de arma?), e também há hoje em dia muitas normas que garantem - por exemplo - o direito à não caça ou proíbem (terminantemente) a caça próximo de estradas, casas, etc. Em caso de incumprimento as autoridades devem atuar, como em todas as facetas da vida em sociedade.

Como eu referia atrás, não se pode tomar a nuvem por Juno! A caça gera muito rendimento aos países que a organizam corretamente (vide Espanha) e pode ser (é) mesmo contributiva para a proteção da natureza (outro paradoxo).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 20:10)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ser "abstémico" é abster-se de qualquer coisa.



Não é verdade. 
https://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa/abstémico

https://dicionario.priberam.org/abstémio



bandevelugo disse:


> Com o tempo fui-me apercebendo da importância cultural do vinho e da viticultura.



Não consumo coisas de que não gosto, ainda que me aperceba da sua importância cultural ou económica. Comer e beber, para além de uma necessidade, para mim tem de ser um prazer. Como no resto da minha vida, também na gastronomia não faço fretes. 



bandevelugo disse:


> deixa as caracoletas e ou ouriços do mar muito desconfortáveis...



Também não como disso. Como costumo dizer na brincadeira para justificar a minha esquisitice alimentar, tudo o que largue 'nhanha, está fora do menu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:14)

bandevelugo disse:


> Atenção, a caça tem um conjunto de regras muito apertadas (as pessoas não imaginam o conjunto de exames que um caçador tem de fazer para ter a licença de caça ou de porte de arma?), e também há hoje em dia muitas normas que garantem - por exemplo - o direito à não caça ou proíbem (terminantemente) a caça próximo de estradas, casas, etc. Em caso de incumprimento as autoridades devem atuar, como em todas as facetas da vida em sociedade.
> 
> Como eu referia atrás, não se pode tomar a nuvem por Juno! A caça gera muito rendimento aos países que a organizam corretamente (vide Espanha) e pode ser (é) mesmo contributiva para a proteção da natureza (outro paradoxo).



E ainda bem que assim é, e concordo com essas regras bastante apertadas, e secalhar ainda podiam ser um pouco mais, pois vejo alguns caçadores já com uma idade já bem avançada, na casa dos 80 anos.

Eu nem importava que se se praticasse a caça nos respectivos locais, desde que se respeitasse as leis, e as distancias, e isso seria bom que o SEPNA andasse mais em cima da situação, como a GNR faz com os condutores, inclusive com operações de fiscalização, eu era o 1º a ceder aqui a entrada da minha casa, para eles verem de perto os chumbos a cairem nas botas deles.
Claro que a caça, pode e deve contribuir para proteger todo o conjunto da natureza, pois também eles dependem, pois se não houver mais que caçar, também ficam a perder.
E mais o que deveria de ser feito era não caçar os coelhos todos, como se não houvesse amanhã, durante uma temporada, e depois na próxima ficam só a verem "navios".


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

bandevelugo disse:


> Atenção, a caça tem um conjunto de regras muito apertadas



A circulação nas estradas também. O problema em Portugal está longe de ser a falta de legislação, excepto em casos muito concretos. Há é problemas na fiscalização e, principalmente, muita estupidez e falta de civismo. Vamos dar sempre ao mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A circulação nas estradas também. O problema em Portugal está longe de ser a falta de legislação, excepto em casos muito concretos. Há é problemas na fiscalização e, principalmente, muita estupidez e falta de civismo. Vamos dar sempre ao mesmo.



Sim, concordo, o que falta ao portugueses é a falta de civismo, e muito nas estradas, hoje já assiti a duas situações estranhas, a 1ª foi logo de manhã, quando ia para o trabalho, qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo á minha frente uma senhora fazer a curva toda em contra-mão, e por pouco não me vinha ter acima.
E agora ao final do dia vejo um carro, em que o dono estava indeciso, se ia para a esquerda ou para a direita, nos semáfaros, então ficou cruzado entre ambas as vias, entalado nos outros carros, e assim ficou até os carros da frente andarem.
São estas situações que se deviam de evitar ao máximo, bem como os descuidos, e os telemóveis que são outro perigo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:40)

Bem, vou meter um pouco a foice em seara alheia, já que sou como o Pedro sendo impensável pegar em qualquer tipo de arma... nem posso pois fui objector de consciência. Dito isto, não se pode acabar com a caça pois esta tem de ser controlada. Temos o caso dos javalis e raposas, os primeiros causando bastantes estragos e expandem-se bastante rápido, e as segundas por exemplo aqui não existe galinha que chegue a velha. A minha vizinha de tempos a tempos fica sem galinhas... Outra coisa é a caça sem consciência, a atirarem a tudo o que mexe...  mas pelos vistos a consciência dos caçadores está a mudar... isso é muito bom! Só me chateia quando andam aos tiros aqui perto das casas, o que é muito raro, mas chamo logo a GNR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 20:42)

A falta de civismo existe, em maior ou menor grau, em todo o lado mas como vivemos aqui é aqui que nos toca. Verdade seja dita, tem-se evoluído muito. Quando cheguei a Portugal nos anos oitenta, a excepção era usar caixotes do lixo. A malta comia pastilhas ou gelados e zás, papel no chão. Já nem falo das escarradelas no meio da rua a torto e a direito e malta a urinar junto a árvores na via pública na maior descontração como se estivesse no quintal. Percorreu-se um enorme caminho mas ainda falta percorrer outro tanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, vou meter um pouco a foice em seara alheia, já que sou como o Pedro sendo impensável pegar em qualquer tipo de arma... nem posso pois fui objector de consciência. Dito isto, não se pode acabar com a caça pois esta tem de ser controlada. Temos o caso dos javalis e raposas, os primeiros causando bastantes estragos e expandem-se bastante rápido, e as segundas por exemplo aqui não existe galinha que chegue a velha. A minha vizinha de tempos a tempos fica sem galinhas... Outra coisa é a caça sem consciência, a atirarem a tudo o que mexe...  mas pelos vistos a consciência dos caçadores está a mudar... isso é muito bom! Só me chateia quando andam aos tiros aqui perto das casas, o que é muito raro, mas chamo logo a GNR.



Eu sei bem o que isso é, dos ataques aos galinheiros, pois já fui vítima e bastante, em cerca de 4 anos, perdi cerca de 100 aves de criação no total, foi desolador ver as aves todas desmenbradas, a minha mãe, até chorou quando encontrou aquele cenário macabro, em principio pelo saca-rabos, e hoje 2 anos depois do último ataque ainda não consegui recuperar toda a produção, e tive de á 2 anos atrás apostar na construção de um galinheiro reforçado.
Eu volto a dizer, não sou contra a caça, só peço que se exista respeito, e civsmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

Uma foto, que até podia ser magnífica, de uma progenitora a alimentar a sua cria, isto se o alimento não fosse mesmo um microplástico.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

*Descoberto novo escaravelho subterrâneo em Portugal*
JORNAL I08/01/2019 19:10
162 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
Descoberta aconteceu na Serra do Sicó

Foi descoberto um novo escaravelho subterrâneo em Portugal. Segundo uma investigação publicada no boletim ZooKeys, na última segunda-feira, o animal, sem olhos e sem pigmentação no corpo, é o primeiro do género a ser descoberto no país.

A descoberta aconteceu na gruta de Soprador do carvalho, no concelho de Penela, por Ignacio Ribera, do Instituto de Biologia Evolucionária, em Espanha, e de Ana Sofia Reboleira, da Universidade de Copenhaga, na Dinamarca.

A gruta faz parte do sistema de Dueça e estende-se por quatro quilómetros na serra do Sicó.

O escaravelho, uma fêmea, é da espécie  'Iberoporus pluto' tem 2,8 milímetros de comprimento e 1,1 milímetros de largura e corpo alaranjado.

O facto de este escaravelho não ter olhos, nem pigmentação no corpo, revela adaptação a meios onde não existe luz solar. Os membros longos e as atentas indicam que a espécie tem poucas capacidades para nadar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:08)

Thomar disse:


> *Descoberto novo escaravelho subterrâneo em Portugal*
> JORNAL I08/01/2019 19:10
> 162 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
> Descoberta aconteceu na Serra do Sicó
> ...



Mais uma boa descoberta, de um escaravelho que consegue viver na ausencia total de luz, daí ter desenvolvido essas adaptações ao longo dos tempos, é também um ser bem pequeno por sinal.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Num passado não muito distante pois tenho 30 anos havia muito abandono de cães de caça na serra algarvia no final da época. Os caçadores diziam que os cães velhos já não tinham faro e abandonavam-nos, mas nunca ouvi falar em animais abatidos a tiro pelos donos. Os pobres dos bichos acabavam por ir para os montes onde por vezes atacavam galinheiros. De vez em quando alguém lá punha um isco envenenado e era uma razia de cães e gatos. Há uns 10 anos em pleno litoral algarvio recordo-me de aparecerem vários cães mortos e desapareceram uns 10 ou 15 gatos vadios, comentava-se sobre uma «mezinha» lançada por um vizinho pois havia na zona alguns cães e gatos abandonados (há 20 anos então era um grave problema pois muitos turistas portugueses abandonavam animais no Verão). Felizmente estas práticas tendem a acabar pois as novas gerações já têm mais sensibilidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:19)

frederico disse:


> Num passado não muito distante pois tenho 30 anos havia muito abandono de cães de caça na serra algarvia no final da época. Os caçadores diziam que os cães velhos já não tinham faro e abandonavam-nos, mas nunca ouvi falar em animais abatidos a tiro pelos donos. Os pobres dos bichos acabavam por ir para os montes onde por vezes atacavam galinheiros. De vez em quando alguém lá punha um isco envenenado e era uma razia de cães e gatos. Há uns 10 anos em pleno litoral algarvio recordo-me de aparecerem vários cães mortos e desapareceram uns 10 ou 15 gatos vadios, comentava-se sobre uma «mezinha» lançada por um vizinho pois havia na zona alguns cães e gatos abandonados (há 20 anos então era um grave problema pois muitos turistas portugueses abandonavam animais no Verão). Felizmente estas práticas tendem a acabar pois as novas gerações já têm mais sensibilidade.



E felizmente que passados esses anos a situação já mehorou, que a consciencia das pessoas já começa a ser outra.
Por muito que se tente erradicar os animais, sejam eles cães ou gatos vadios, o envenenamento não é a solução, mas pronto era uma prática muito recorrente antigamente, as raposas pelo que sei aqui também levavam com a mesma "receita".


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 22:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não é verdade.
> https://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa/abstémico
> 
> https://dicionario.priberam.org/abstémio



Ai é, é...

Que os meteonautas me perdoem o off-topic, mas aqui vai um intervalinho lexical (só dois exemplos, sublinhados meus):

*Abstémio* [=*Abstémico*] 
_Adj.s.m. _(a1608 cf. DNLeD) *1 *que ou o que não ingere ou ingere muito pouco bebidas alcoólicas; moderado, sóbrio *1.1 *_p. metf._ <_era um homem muito calado, a. nas palavras e nos gestos_> [...]
in Dicionário Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa, tomo 1, página 87, edições Temas e Debates, Lisboa, 2005.

*Abstémio* - Abstémico, abstinente, comedido, frugal, moderado, sóbrio.
in Dicionário de Sinónimos da Língua Portuguesa, 3.ª edição, página 9, edições João Francisco Lopes, Lisboa, 1962.

Podia dar mais exemplos,_ but I rest my case...
_


ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não consumo coisas de que não gosto, ainda que me aperceba da sua importância cultural ou económica. Comer e beber, para além de uma necessidade, para mim tem de ser um prazer. Como no resto da minha vida, também na gastronomia não faço fretes.



Eu também tinha essa verticalidade ideológica... o raio é que por via do amor a Portugal e à civilização galaico-lusitana passei mesmo a gostar do vinhito e de outros acepipes moderadamente repugnantes, e agora a minha consciência adverte-me para nunca dizer "nunca"... É a chatice do mundo não ser todo a preto e branco, às vezes é branco-sujo, cinzento e, para quem gosta de certos cogumelos (muito ecológicos), ás vezes até é bastante colorido!


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 22:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E ainda bem que assim é, e concordo com essas regras bastante apertadas, e secalhar ainda podiam ser um pouco mais, pois vejo alguns caçadores já com uma idade já bem avançada, na casa dos 80 anos.
> 
> Essa nota é importante, para as coisas melhorarem um pouco vamos mesmo ter de esperar pela nova geração de caçadores, os que gostam tanto de ir à caça do veado como de ver o Bambi, a exemplo nosso Amigo MSantos (e isto é uma presunção minha). Na minha família só há um caçador, e conhece a fundo, mesmo a fundo, toda a bicharada terrestre, aérea e aquática, para além de "enterrar" muito dinheiro na zona de caça do clube dele, que fica para os lados da Guarda.
> 
> ...



Estamos todos de acordo, mas - novamente - isso vale para todas as atividades sociais regulamentadas. Por haver banqueiros gatunos vai-se proibir a atividade bancária?


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

bandevelugo disse:


> Estamos todos de acordo, mas - novamente - isso vale para todas as atividades sociais regulamentadas. Por haver banqueiros gatunos vai-se proibir a atividade bancária?



Pois claro que não, isso é mesmo coisa que vender ou trocar um rebanho inteiro, só por existir um ovelha ronhosa, como se costuma dizer.
Existe coisa em que alguns portugueses são peritos, é em meter todo o dinheiro que conseguem no seu próprio bolso, e já tivemos várias provas disso como o caso do BES e do BPN, mas pronto isso já era conversa para outro tópico cá mais em baixo.


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A circulação nas estradas também. O problema em Portugal está longe de ser a falta de legislação, excepto em casos muito concretos. Há é problemas na fiscalização e, principalmente, muita estupidez e falta de civismo. Vamos dar sempre ao mesmo.



É pá, mas esse era o meu argumento: lá por haver energúmenos que não cumprem as leis e os regulamentos, não vamos proibir atividades que podem ser contributivas para a salvação (relativa) do mundo rural.

É certo que há que ter cuidado com pessoal que tem armas de fogo, sobretudo em meios pequenos, mas com a organização existente há escapatória para todos: se não estão à vontade com a câmara local ou com a associação dos caçadores, podem sempre utilizar as linhas de denúncia anónima da GNR (http://www.gnr.pt/ambiente.aspx) ou mesmo da PJ (https://www.policiajudiciaria.pt/denuncia-anonima/).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 23:16)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ai é, é...
> 
> Que os meteonautas me perdoem o off-topic, mas aqui vai um intervalinho lexical (só dois exemplos, sublinhados meus):
> 
> ...



O primeiro exemplo que deste não confirma a tua teoria, na verdade. Não consumir algo não é sinónimo de ser moderado ou sóbrio. Nunca usei ou ouvi ser usado noutro contexto que não o das bebidas alcoólicas e tendo em conta as minhas fontes, nunca vou usar. O que não significa que outros não usem. O 'suportar', em Português, por exemplo, daqui a nada está nos dicionarios como sinónimo de apoiar por causa da influência do 'support' em Inglês. Há uma epidemia por aí. No entanto, suportar será sempre, para mim, sinónimo de 'aguentar', 'tolerar'. Espero que nos perdoem o off topic mas a vida é feita destas coisas. 
Não é verticalidade nenhuma. É esquisitice, mesmo. Este estômago nasceu profundamente selectivo, sensível e fracote. Se eu teimar com ele (o que já aprendi a não fazer há muito), ele ganha, if you know what I mean. Detesto passas. Nunca comia passas na passagem de ano. Um dia, estupidamente, insistiram comigo e eu na altura era nova e ainda ia em pressões psicológicas. Iniciei o ano de joelhos em frente a uma sanita. Lesson learned.
De qualquer forma, a ligação entre o amor à Pátria e o emborcar vinho, tem graça.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

bandevelugo disse:


> É pá, mas esse era o meu argumento: lá por haver energúmenos que não cumprem as leis e os regulamentos, não vamos proibir atividades que podem ser contributivas para a salvação (relativa) do mundo rural.



Mas onde me leste a defender a proibição? Há uma distância significativa entre querer proibir e não gostar de algo. Não gosto da actividade, não gosto de armas nas mãos de pessoas que não sejam responsáveis pela nossa segurança e não concebo que se mate o que se diz amar. E já tive essa dissonância cognitiva dentro de casa. No entanto, é legal. Enquanto for, nada a fazer. Como diria um amigo meu, os gostos não se discutem. Lamentam-se.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Jan 2019 às 00:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O primeiro exemplo que deste não confirma a tua teoria, na verdade. Não consumir algo não é sinónimo de ser moderado ou sóbrio. Nunca usei ou ouvi ser usado noutro contexto que não o das bebidas alcoólicas e tendo em conta as minhas fontes, nunca vou usar. O que não significa que outros não usem. O 'suportar', em Português, por exemplo, daqui a nada está nos dicionarios como sinónimo de apoiar por causa da influência do 'support' em Inglês. Há uma epidemia por aí. No entanto, suportar será sempre, para mim, sinónimo de 'aguentar', 'tolerar'. Espero que nos perdoem o off topic mas a vida é feita destas coisas.
> Não é verticalidade nenhuma. É esquisitice, mesmo. Este estômago nasceu profundamente selectivo, sensível e fracote. Se eu teimar com ele (o que já aprendi a não fazer há muito), ele ganha, if you know what I mean. Detesto passas. Nunca comia passas na passagem de ano. Um dia, estupidamente, insistiram comigo e eu na altura era nova e ainda ia em pressões psicológicas. Iniciei o ano de joelhos em frente a uma sanita. Lesson learned.
> De qualquer forma, a ligação entre o amor à Pátria e o emborcar vinho, tem graça.




De qualquer maneira, se quisermos ser mais modernaços, podemos sempre copiar as modas lá de fora...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideways


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2019 às 00:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> De qualquer maneira, se quisermos ser mais modernaços, podemos sempre copiar as modas lá de fora...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideways



Se a intenção é convencer-me, posso garantir que invocar um mantra da carcaça velha responsável pelo nosso ainda actual atraso não é a melhor forma. Mas a verdade é que não há uma boa forma. Até o cheiro do vinho (com particular ênfase o tinto) me dá náuseas. E já nem falo das gerações de bêbados que esse mantra criou praticamente desde o berço. Já agora, também mandavam montanhas de tabaco para o ultramar para dar ânimo às tropas. Outra excelente ideia, como era costume na dita época.
Há tanta coisa fantástica neste país que eu deixo o vinho em particular e as bebidas alcoólicas em geral para os outros. Assim como assim, não falta quem beba a minha parte. Eu cá é mais queijos. Ainda na semana passada comprei um Cerrado do Vale que é de morrer de tão fantástico.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2019 às 01:13)

Já houve mais de 200 mil caçadores, agora caminhamos para ter 100 mil. Não acredito que a caça acabe tão cedo mas será cada vez mais residual. É conveniente referir que a nível local é uma das actividade mais subsidiadas, acredito que sem estas ajudas ainda haveria menos caçadores. Mas por outro lado como já foi aqui dito são os caçadores que fazem algum trabalho que compete a todos nós e às autoridades, em termos de limpeza, prevenção de incêndios, manutenção de bebedouros para aves, alimentação...


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2019 às 01:19)

Acredito que nos próximos 20 a 30 anos haverá um regresso maciço às aldeias, teremos professores a ensinar a partir de casa (já conheci uma professora canadiana que vive disso), advogados, consultores, estudantes, gestores, que trabalham a partir de casa e só vão ocasionalmente à cidade, a mudança já está em curso e chegará a Portugal. E estes novos habitantes levarão para as aldeias certos ideais  urbanos conservacionistas e teremos uma integração das ideias do mundo rural com o mundo urbano. Além disso com a subida das rendas nos centros urbanos mais tarde ou mais cedo muitos pensionistas portugueses perceberão que compensa mais viver no campo que na Grande Lisboa ou no Grande Porto, aliás dezenas de milhar de pensionistas franceses ou italianos já perceberam isso e estão a viver no _countryside_ português...


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2019 às 01:20)

Com as novas tecnologias pode-se ter um loja online e viver numa aldeia transmontana e vender para todo o mundo. Temos de impedir os burocratas de Lisboa, não podemos permitir que estraguem a Quarta Revolução em curso, a revolução digital, pois é ai que está o futuro de interior de Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2019 às 15:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, vou meter um pouco a foice em seara alheia, já que sou como o Pedro sendo impensável pegar em qualquer tipo de arma... nem posso pois fui objector de consciência. Dito isto, não se pode acabar com a caça pois esta tem de ser controlada. Temos o caso dos javalis e raposas, os primeiros causando bastantes estragos e expandem-se bastante rápido, e as segundas por exemplo aqui não existe galinha que chegue a velha. A minha vizinha de tempos a tempos fica sem galinhas... Outra coisa é a caça sem consciência, a atirarem a tudo o que mexe...  mas pelos vistos a consciência dos caçadores está a mudar... isso é muito bom! Só me chateia quando andam aos tiros aqui perto das casas, o que é muito raro, mas chamo logo a GNR.



Caçar junto de casas não é legal! Se virem isso a acontecer podem chamar a GNR!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 17:24)

MSantos disse:


> Caçar junto de casas não é legal! Se virem isso a acontecer podem chamar a GNR!


Foi muito raro, aconteceu uma 3 vezes em 5 anos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

*Morreu o caracol George e assim se extingue por completo uma espécie *







*Lonely George, o Caracol havaiano com 14 anos, era o último da sua espécie*

CLARA CARDOSO

O último _Achatinella apexfulva_ conhecido morreu no primeiro dia do ano, depois de uma vida solitária que lhe valeu o nome "Lonely George" (George solitário), em homenagem à tartaruga que morreu em 2012 nas Galápagos e que também era a última da sua espécie.

O caracol nasceu e viveu em cativeiro, na Universidade do Havai, depois de, em 1997, conforme explica no Facebook o Departamento de Terras e Recursos Naturais do Havai (DLNR), os últimos 10 _Achatinella apexfulva _conhecidosterem sido levados para o laboratório numa tentativa de salvar a espécie
...
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-e-assim-se-extingue-por-completo-uma-especie


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:00)

*Portugueses criam spray que pode substituir plásticos na conservação dos alimentos*
09 jan, 2019 - 12:19 • Carla Fino

Tem uma base 100% natural, feita com extratos de plantas e, por isso, é comestível. Ao mesmo tempo é amigo do ambiente.






O SpraySafe, um produto de base natural para a conservação dos alimentos, conseguiu o segundo lugar no concurso Born From Knowledge, promovido pela Agência Nacional de Inovação.

Foi desenvolvido por uma equipa de investigadores do Centro de Investigação de Montanha, do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança, e promete revolucionar a forma como se conservam os alimentos.

A pensar para já nas grandes superfícies comerciais, o produto é 100% natural e tem a vantagem de poder substituir o plástico na conservação dos alimentos. “É feito com extratos de plantas. Leva também na sua constituição um biopolímero extraído de algas - que serve para fazer a parte mais viscosa e assim aderir mais aos alimentos. Mas é tudo com base natural e sem qualquer tipo de químicos de síntese”, explica à Renascença o investigador Márcio Carocho.

https://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/136748/p...kAzIkam_Wrs7BOk-dHdTQjfNWBstMjXu_rh9UAKjzh61o

Mais uma vez uma descoberta efectuada pelos portugueses, que cada vez mais estão marcando pontos na área da investigação.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2019 às 16:27)

Depois de já ter trabalhado em prol da defesa destas aves fantásticas na Faia Brava e Douro Internacional fico especialmente triste com esta decisão...

Havendo alternativas ao Diclofnac não se compreende esta decisão. Embora critico do partido, desta vez dou os parabéns ao PAN pela iniciativa ainda que infrutífera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de já ter trabalhado em prol da defesa destas aves fantásticas na Faia Brava e Douro Internacional fico especialmente triste com esta decisão...
> 
> Havendo alternativas ao Diclofnac não se compreende esta decisão. Embora critico do partido, desta vez dou os parabéns ao PAN pela iniciativa ainda que infrutífera.



É mesmo uma triste noticia, por acaso estava mesmo confiante que iam proibir essa susbstancia perigosa, mas mais uma vez o nosso país parece não querer andar para a frente, e prefere que mais aves morram por ingestão de carcaças infecatadas.
O que podiam ser uma coisa tão simples, e ainda mais se já existem alternativas, seria melhor ainda.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

Mais uma péssima decisão política. Sacrificam-se assim estas aves por uma imbecilidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma péssima decisão política. Sacrificam-se assim estas aves por uma imbecilidade.



Será que alguém ficou a ganhar alguma coisa com esta medida chumbada, ou então passa-se o mesmo que o glifosato, os políticos até podem saber que aquilo faz mal á saúde, mas como movimenta muitos milhares de euros, pronto dá uma coisa para a outra, como se costuma dizer.

"Por agora, resta-nos esperar que o bom senso e o princípio da precaução prevaleçam, e que a Direção Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária opte por não autorizar o pedido de comercialização atualmente em avaliação, evitando arriscar a conservação das aves necrófagas em Portugal..."

LPN - Liga para a Protecção da Natureza


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 12:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 19:48)

Um pequeno vídeo, mas simplesmente incrível, onde se ve o nascimento de uma abelha rainha, é de facto um mundo maravilhoso o que se passa no interior de uma colmeia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 18:15)

*CIENTISTAS VÃO AVALIAR PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ SITUAÇÃO DE CENTENAS DE INVERTEBRADOS EM PORTUGAL*

Meia centena de investigadores vão colaborar com primeiro projecto dedicado a fazer o retrato de grupos de invertebrados em Portugal Continental. A Wilder falou com Patrícia Garcia Pereira, uma das coordenadoras, que avisa que haverá muito trabalho pela frente.

A nova Lista Vermelha de grupos de Invertebrados Terrestres e de Água Doce quer observar “à lupa” a situação de centenas de insectos, moluscos, crustáceos, aranhas e outros invertebrados, ao longo de três anos. No terreno, vão colaborar cerca de 50 investigadores ligados ao estudo destes animais, das várias universidades portuguesas e também dos museus de História Natural de Lisboa, Coimbra e Porto.

Para cada uma das mais de 700 espécies que já foram definidas como espécies-alvo, vai ser preciso determinar o estatuto de conservação em Portugal Continental, ou seja, qual é o actual risco de extinção, de acordo com os critérios estabelecidos pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza.






https://www.wilder.pt/historias/cie...wfBCIPYC133kqy2n4r_tNjYeQG99L71y96KLImGRvs5a4

Portugal parece estar a querer aos poucos, dar uns bons passos na preservação de vários tipos de espécies de animais e vegetais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

E como andam a circular várias fotos pelo facebook, do desafio dos 10 anos, deixo aqui algumas fotos que merecem o nosso civismo e reflexão.


----------



## Cinza (20 Jan 2019 às 16:05)

Adorei este documentário. estará disponível durante 7 dias para visualizar.

*Judi Dench: A Minha Paixão por Árvores*

Filmado ao longo de um ano, o documentário segue o ciclo das estações e o empenho da atriz em compreender o papel essencial das árvores na história e no futuro.

Judi junta-se a alguns dos mais conceituados cientistas e historiadores, para desvendar a vida secreta das árvores e as histórias que elas não podem contar. Através das mais recentes técnicas e equipamentos científicos, descobrimos com Judi Dench como as árvores sentem, comunicam e lutam contra os invasores e as condições climáticas extremas. 
Imagens de satélite mostram a sua importância na captação do dióxido de carbono e na proteção do planeta. Um biólogo mostra como uma incrível teia subterrânea de fungos e raízes, conhecida como "wood wide web", liga as árvores "em rede". Para Judi Dench é a confirmação de que as árvores não são apenas árvores, mas uma comunidade real que se ajuda entre si, aos humanos e ao planeta.
*
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4955/e385260/minha-paixao-por-arvores*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

Cinza disse:


> Adorei este documentário. estará disponível durante 7 dias para visualizar.
> 
> *Judi Dench: A Minha Paixão por Árvores*
> 
> ...



Eu já tinha visto esse documentário, pois já tinha dado na RTP2 á uns 3 meses atrás, e agora voltou a dar novamente, e não resisti a a assistir a uma parte do documentário.
Para mim, é um dos melhores documentários que já passou na televisão pública portuguesa, nós nem sonhamos o que se passa no interior de um árvore, e a Judi Dench, é uma boa especialista no assunto.


----------



## Cinza (20 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu já tinha visto esse documentário, pois já tinha dado na RTP2 á uns 3 meses atrás, e agora voltou a dar novamente, e não resisti a a assistir a uma parte do documentário.
> Para mim, é um dos melhores documentários que já passou na televisão pública portuguesa, nós nem sonhamos o que se passa no interior de um árvore, e a Judi Dench, é uma boa especialista no assunto.



Concordo em absoluto, simplesmente divinal.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jan 2019 às 20:12)

Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.





















Jumping Spider by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2019 às 20:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns conseguiste umas fotos bem bonitas, a 1ª e a última para mim são as melhores, aliás a última até conseguias lá um lugar na revista National Geographic, consegue-se ver mesmo todos os pormenores.
Só ao olhar para os olhos dela, fico até incrédulo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Morria.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2019 às 20:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2019 às 17:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porque é que acho a aranha estranhamente cute?


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Jan 2019 às 23:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com tanta flashada, apanhou o susto da vida dela! Ainda bem que não é um animal senciente, tinhas agora a GNR à perna.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulosas!  É minúscula, certo? 

@guisilva5000 same, same...  E as aranhas são aquele bicho que "adoro odiar"...


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jan 2019 às 14:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns conseguiste umas fotos bem bonitas, a 1ª e a última para mim são as melhores, aliás a última até conseguias lá um lugar na revista National Geographic, consegue-se ver mesmo todos os pormenores.
> Só ao olhar para os olhos dela, fico até incrédulo.





Tiagolco disse:


> Epa...





guisilva5000 disse:


> Porque é que acho a aranha estranhamente cute?





João Pedro disse:


> Fabulosas!  É minúscula, certo?
> 
> @guisilva5000 same, same... E as aranhas são aquele bicho que "adoro odiar"...



Obrigado! 

@João Pedro @guisilva5000 Também acho o mesmo.

@João Pedro Sim, é pequenina, tinha 5-7mm mas até era grandinha para as que costumo ver.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 15:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje vi esta aranha das que salta aqui em casa e antes de a pôr nas plantas lá fora, resolvi tirar-lhe umas fotos. Houve uma altura que saltou para a máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confessa lá Guilherme, ela agendou contigo uma sessão fotográfica?!  A sério, UAU,estão fantásticas


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2019 às 15:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Confessa lá Guilherme, ela agendou contigo uma sessão fotográfica?!  A sério, UAU,estão fantásticas



Por acaso parece mesmo que aranha pousou para a foto, pois 5- 7 mm, é relativamente pequena, mas pelas fotos parce-se um pouco maior.
Não deve ser todos os dias que se consegue captar umas fotos destas.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2019 às 22:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> @João Pedro @guisilva5000 Também acho o mesmo.
> 
> @João Pedro Sim, é pequenina, tinha 5-7mm mas até era grandinha para as que costumo ver.


Comprei hoje o meu anel inversor  Esta aranhinha fez-me ficar cheio de vontade...  A partir da semana que vem já poderei começar a fazer umas experiências...


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2019 às 19:22)




----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2019 às 20:25)

*Já há outra vez esquilos em Portugal e vieram para ficar*

Começaram a atravessar a fronteira no Minho na década de 80 e desceram até ao Tejo. Extintos durante centenas de anos, os esquilos estão de volta. Nos últimos anos foram feitos 1.400 avistamentos.
Estiveram extintos durante centenas de anos, por falta de _habitat_, mas na década de 80 começaram a atravessar a fronteira pelo Minho e já chegaram ao Tejo, onde se encontram fora de perigo. Ao todo, nos últimos anos, foram feitos 1.400 avistamentos de esquilos-vermelhos entre o Rio Minho e o Rio Tejo, revelou a Universidade de Aveiro em comunicado esta quarta-feira.

“Os esquilos estão definitivamente de volta ao território nacional”, lê-se no comunicado enviado às redações, que partilha as conclusões do estudo do Departamento de Biologia (DBio) da Universidade de Aveiro sobre a distribuição do esquilo-vermelho. A equipa de investigadores lançou um inquérito online e contou com a ajuda de várias centenas “de cidadãos anónimos que nos últimos anos avisaram os investigadores sempre que viam o simpático animal”. O resultado foram 1.400 avistamentos, um resultado que foi publicado no último número da revista European Jounal of Wildlife Research.

“Comparativamente ao estudo anterior, realizado em 2001 e que indicava que o esquilo ocorria apenas a norte do rio Douro, verifica-se hoje uma grande expansão desta espécie nas últimas duas décadas”, resumiu a bióloga Rita Gomes Rocha. A coordenadora do estudo aponta ainda a boa notícia de “existirem alguns registos esporádicos a sul do rio Tejo, que podem indicar uma contínua expansão em locais onde existe habitat e recursos disponíveis para o esquilo”.

Este roedor anda sobretudo pela copa das árvores e embora se chame esquilo-vermelho a sua cor varia do castanho ao preto.

O Projeto Esquilo Vermelho foi lançado em 2014 pela Unidade de Vida Selvagem da UA e baseia-se “na cidadania ativa na recolha de dados científicos, ou a chamada Ciência Cidadã”.

https://observador.pt/2017/11/22/ja...U3qdgxCMqWX-oDJCTRj6TP_9px1bq7ezjYiTWJ-hxTywc


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2019 às 18:38)




----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jan 2019 às 16:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Já há outra vez esquilos em Portugal e vieram para ficar*
> 
> Começaram a atravessar a fronteira no Minho na década de 80 e desceram até ao Tejo. Extintos durante centenas de anos, os esquilos estão de volta. Nos últimos anos foram feitos 1.400 avistamentos.
> Estiveram extintos durante centenas de anos, por falta de _habitat_, mas na década de 80 começaram a atravessar a fronteira pelo Minho e já chegaram ao Tejo, onde se encontram fora de perigo. Ao todo, nos últimos anos, foram feitos 1.400 avistamentos de esquilos-vermelhos entre o Rio Minho e o Rio Tejo, revelou a Universidade de Aveiro em comunicado esta quarta-feira.
> ...



Esta notícia tem mais de um ano e até já a discutimos aqui no Meteopt, mas é sempre bom relermos notícias bizarrras, que não dá para acreditar. "Avistamentos" de esquilos??!!! Parece que estamos a falar de aliens...

Desde bem antes de 2001 que os pinhais do norte do distrito de Aveiro estão pejados de restos de pinhas roídas por estes simpáticos mamíferos. Não é preciso olhar para cima, basta olhar para o chão da floresta... só eu fiz milhares de "avistamentos" de pinhas ratadas... por ano... 

Quanto ao "chegarem" ao Tejo, como referi já discutimos este tema o ano passado, e parece que os investigadores da Universidade "desconhecem" as introduções feitas pelos congéneres das outras universidades... https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/pagina-134#post-681648

Enfim, depois queixam-se de certas visões negativas que o povo tem da utilidade da investigação "científica"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2019 às 17:06)

bandevelugo disse:


> Esta notícia tem mais de um ano e até já a discutimos aqui no Meteopt, mas é sempre bom relermos notícias bizarrras, que não dá para acreditar. "Avistamentos" de esquilos??!!! Parece que estamos a falar de aliens...
> 
> Desde bem antes de 2001 que os pinhais do norte do distrito de Aveiro estão pejados de restos de pinhas roídas por estes simpáticos mamíferos. Não é preciso olhar para cima, basta olhar para o chão da floresta... só eu fiz milhares de "avistamentos" de pinhas ratadas... por ano...
> 
> ...



Eu não publiquei a notícia por ser nova, mas sim por ser uma das poucas espécies que pelos vistos está-se a reproduzir bem, isto tendo em conta os incendios cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2019 às 12:50)

A propósito dos esquilos, já temos um tópico para eles:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/esquilo-vermelho-sciurus-vulgaris.4958/pagina-9

Já tenho visto essa noticia nas redes sociais sobre os esquilos, não compreendo qual a surpresa, aos anos que os esquilos se tornaram vulgares em muitos locais do Norte e Centro. Em Leiria por exemplo, mesmo dentro dos parques e áreas de pinhal junto à cidade são por vezes avistados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 16:34)

*Do jurássico ao séc. XXI. Oeste quer colocar o Planalto das Cesaredas a olhar para o futuro recordando e valorizando o seu passado ímpar*
28 jan 2019 15:17

Este artigo é sobre Leiria e Lisboa. Veja mais na secção Local.
Há 150 milhões de anos estava submerso pelo mar, hoje é um território com um património natural ímpar dividido por Bombarral, Lourinhã, Óbidos e Peniche. Para preservar e promover o Planalto das Cesaredas, a Comunidade Intermunicipal do Oeste une-se aos municípios para instalar um centro de informação e interpretação, e disponibilizar de experiências de lazer e recreio.
... https://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/do-...ecordando-e-valorizando-o-seu-passado-impar-2


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2019 às 16:31)

*PISCOS E TOUTINEGRAS DÃO BOLEIA A FUNGOS “AMIGOS” DAS PLANTAS*

Cientistas da Universidade de Coimbra conseguiram provar, pela primeira vez, que algumas espécies de aves ajudam fungos a chegar a novos territórios, em conjunto com as sementes das suas parceiras plantas.

Em causa está um tipo de fungos conhecidos como fungos micorrízicos arbusculares, que formam relações estreitas com quase 80% das espécies de plantas terrestres.

“Os fungos colonizam a raiz e contribuem para uma maior absorção de nutrientes e água para as plantas que conseguem ter um crescimento maior e serem mais saudáveis. Em troca, a planta dá ao fungo uma “casa” e alimento fabricado na fotossíntese”, explica um comunicado divulgado esta quarta-feira pela Universidade de Coimbra (UC).







https://www.wilder.pt/historias/piscos-e-toutinegras-dao-boleia-a-fungos-amigos-das-plantas/

Gostei muito de ler este artigo, e é de certo modo um boa descoberta, porque até aqui apenas se sabia que estas aves faziam a disseminação das plantas, e é assim que eu consigo aqui obter umas excelentes plantas como loureiros, ligustrum, zambujeiros, entre outras, isto são plantas que acabam por nascer debaixo de outras árvores de maior porte, onde estas aves acabam por pousar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 20:20)

Fica a dica...


E amanhã comemora-se o Dia Mundial das Reservas Húmidas, e vão existir várias actividades, como esta, nas várias zonas protegidas pelo nosso país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 11:51)

Vote na árvore europeia do ano  https://www.treeoftheyear.org/home


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2019 às 15:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vote na árvore europeia do ano  https://www.treeoftheyear.org/home



Feito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 16:23)

*Pequena, preta e laranja. Há uma nova espécie de abelha e foi descoberta em Portugal*
05 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2019 - 08:45


A descoberta foi feita por uma bióloga portuguesa no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana. A _protosmia lusitanica_ já está catalogada na base de dados que junta todas as espécies do mundo.





Foto: Nicolas Vereecken/DR
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...ha-e-foi-descoberta-em-portugal-10530495.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2019 às 18:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Pequena, preta e laranja. Há uma nova espécie de abelha e foi descoberta em Portugal*
> 05 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2019 - 08:45
> 
> 
> ...



Felizmente uma boa descoberta, e uma boa notícia para este tópico, pois ultimamente as noticias negativas tem sido em maior quantidade do que as positivas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 20:35)

*Estudo português releva que os veados podem ajudar a prevenir os incêndios*
HÁ 42 MINUTOS
Um estudo do ISA, da UTA e da Universidade de Standford concluiu que os veados podem ser essenciais na prevenção dos incêndios. Os animais comem vegetação que normalmente deixa que fogo se propague.
...
https://observador.pt/2019/02/06/es...-veados-podem-ajudar-a-prevenir-os-incendios/


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2019 às 21:45)

A melhor maneira de manter a vegetação controlada passa pela existência de animais, selvagens e domésticos, que a possam consumir.
Pelos vistos, faltam consumidores de matéria vegetal no nosso território.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

Dan disse:


> A melhor maneira de manter a vegetação controlada passa pela existência de animais, selvagens e domésticos, que a possam consumir.
> Pelos vistos, faltam consumidores de matéria vegetal no nosso território.


não só muita vegetação é venenosa. Por exemplo os fetos nenhum animal lhes pega nem as cabras, o problema é muitos serem infestantes


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 23:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Estudo português releva que os veados podem ajudar a prevenir os incêndios*
> HÁ 42 MINUTOS
> Um estudo do ISA, da UTA e da Universidade de Standford concluiu que os veados podem ser essenciais na prevenção dos incêndios. Os animais comem vegetação que normalmente deixa que fogo se propague.
> ...
> https://observador.pt/2019/02/06/es...-veados-podem-ajudar-a-prevenir-os-incendios/


Descobriram a pólvora! 



Dan disse:


> A melhor maneira de manter a vegetação controlada passa pela existência de animais, selvagens e domésticos, que a possam consumir.
> Pelos vistos, faltam consumidores de matéria vegetal no nosso território.


Portugal tem muita falta de vegetarianos


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 23:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vote na árvore europeia do ano  https://www.treeoftheyear.org/home


Feito  A segunda escolha não foi fácil... já a primeira, óbvia! Temos de bater os húngaros que estão todos a lutar ferozmente por aquela amendoeira!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 10:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Feito  A segunda escolha não foi fácil... já a primeira, óbvia! Temos de bater os húngaros que estão todos a lutar ferozmente por aquela amendoeira!



Eu também já fiz a minha parte, olha que a luta, entre nós e os húngaros não vai ser fácil, pelo menos até ao momento.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2019 às 11:12)

Em Espanha também está documentado o declinio dos sobreiros e das azinheiras:

https://stud.epsilon.slu.se/55/1/Oak_Decline_Clara_González_Alonso.pdf

E em Itália também (neste caso, abordaram o sobreiro):

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/efp.12039


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 11:24)

Tal como os veados as cabras também fazem o seu trabalho no desbaste e controlo de invasoras, bem como na redução dos matos.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2019 às 11:36)

Sim, e também vacas e cavalos (preferencialmente de tipo primitivo).

E cada vez mais acho que a reintrodução da camurça devia ser realizada, assim como se deviam criar mais núcleos de cabra-selvagem, além dos que existem no PNPG.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2019 às 11:59)

belem disse:


> Sim, e também vacas e cavalos (preferencialmente de tipo primitivo).
> 
> E cada vez mais acho que a reintrodução da camurça devia ser realizada, assim como se deviam criar mais núcleos de cabra-selvagem, além dos que existem no PNPG.



A cabra montesa já poderia ter sido levada para Montesinho. Já a camurça não sabia que já teria andando por cá.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2019 às 14:24)

A cabra montesa, o muflão, o gamo, estas espécies já deviam estar bem mais disseminadas pelo território nacional.


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Fev 2019 às 17:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tal como os veados as cabras também fazem o seu trabalho no desbaste e controlo de invasoras, bem como na redução dos matos.



As mimosas a serem comidas por herbívoros???!!! Será mesmo verdade? 

Nunca vi nenhum vertebrado a comer mimosas, sempre assumi que teriam algum composto amargoso/venenoso e que os animais não lhe pegavam (ou tinham problemas de saúde, mais tarde).

Se for real, é um grande furo, contudo, e não sabendo como estava antes, constato que a quantidade de mimosas que se vê na foto é muito grande...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 17:40)

bandevelugo disse:


> As mimosas a serem comidas por herbívoros???!!! Será mesmo verdade?
> 
> Nunca vi nenhum vertebrado a comer mimosas, sempre assumi que teriam algum composto amargoso/venenoso e que os animais não lhe pegavam (ou tinham problemas de saúde, mais tarde).
> 
> Se for real, é um grande furo, contudo, e não sabendo como estava antes, constato que a quantidade de mimosas que se vê na foto é muito grande...



Pois também achei algo estranho, ou as cabras estão mesmo com muita fome, e não sei até que ponto é que elas comem toda a folhagem, deixando apenas o tronco, ou será que comem apenas o espigo do crescimento, pois deve ser a parte mais macia, e sendo as cabras um animal muito selectivo, não me adimirava nada que fosse mais assim.


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Fev 2019 às 17:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois também achei algo estranho, ou as cabras estão mesmo com muita fome, e não sei até que ponto é que elas comem toda a folhagem, deixando apenas o tronco, ou será que comem apenas o espigo do crescimento, pois deve ser a parte mais macia, e sendo as cabras um animal muito selectivo, não me adimirava nada que fosse mais assim.



Pode ser isso. Os fetos que se vêm em barda nos pinhais não são comidos pelos animais (domésticos ou selvagens) por terem compostos carcinogénicos, mas os rebentos muito tenrinhos das folhas são um pitéu para os humanos no Japão e noutros sítios (esta vi num documentário na televisão, há uns anos).


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 17:56)

bandevelugo disse:


> Pode ser isso. Os fetos que se vêm em barda nos pinhais não são comidos pelos animais (domésticos ou selvagens) por terem compostos carcinogénicos, mas os rebentos muito tenrinhos das folhas são um pitéu para os humanos no Japão e noutros sítios (esta vi num documentário na televisão, há uns anos).



Elas sabem bem o que querem comer, e certamente não iam comer nada que as podesse matar ou causar problemas graves de saúde, outra coisa a cabra é um animal que mal para comer, pois vai "petiscando" aqui e ali, e assim conseguem andar muitos quilómetros por dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 20:22)

Encontrei a continuação do trabalho que as cabras estão a executar, ao comerem a folhagem de jovens acácias.
Até fazem o descaque e tudo, parece-me de facto um trabalho bastante completo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

Dan disse:


> A cabra montesa, o muflão, o gamo, estas espécies já deviam estar bem mais disseminadas pelo território nacional.



O Gamo e o veado e até o muflão se não fosse por ação dos caçadores apenas existiriam em algumas zonas raianas e tapadas nacionais... 

O ICNF põe muitos entraves às reintroduções, mas desde que os animais sejam procedentes de populações ibéricas e houver um mecanismo que assegurem o controle das populações caso seja necessário, não vejo entraves às reintroduções de grandes ungulados nativos.


----------



## lreis (8 Fev 2019 às 11:42)

belem disse:


> Sim, e também vacas e cavalos (preferencialmente de tipo primitivo).
> 
> E cada vez mais acho que a reintrodução da camurça devia ser realizada, assim como se deviam criar mais núcleos de cabra-selvagem, além dos que existem no PNPG.



Concordo inteiramente. 
Relativamente à cabra-selvagem, camurça (reintrodução) e muflão, já se devia ter há muito pensado na sua disseminação pelo menos pelo Montesinho, Marão-Alvão, São Pedro do Sul e Serra da Estrela. Acho que somso pouco "arrojados" e miopes em Portugal. Entre ganhos e perdas, estou absolutamente convencido que o saldo seria positivo, entre os quais estaria o "restabelecimento quase total" da cadeia alimentar  para o Lobo, o que não é coisa pouca no estado de coisas actual.

Também não percebo porque raio não se faz também a disseminação do Gamo em Portugal, esta espécie se calhar já podia existir várias zonas planálticas do Norte e Centro.

Depois chegamos ao caricato da disseminação das espécies ser fruto de operações clandestinas efectuadas por "privados voluntariosos" ou de cercas rebentadas/abertas de áreas cercadas. Ainda há pouco tempo, vi fotos de gamos que me asseguram de animais que já estão em estado livre na Serra de Sintra, supostamente escaparam de um cercado. O ridículo disto é que já só é uma questão de tempo (saber quando), e não se vai acontecer.

De forma mais ou menos intensa, isto pode acontecer um pouco pelo país, sendo que é uma espécie de assunto tabu, no discurso oficial


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Invasão de urso polar em Novaya Zemlya como 50 animais selvagens cercam a cidade remota e perseguem as pessoas. Estado de emergência chamado, os moradores locais são informados de que eles não podem atirar em espécies ameaçadas de extinção que procuram alimentos em depósitos locais


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2019 às 20:43)

Para reflectirmos...


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Fev 2019 às 23:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para reflectirmos...



Com um pedido de desculpas antecipado ao Pedro1993, parece-me que esse post do facebook é fakenews...

Fui ao site da organização líder mundial em conservação (WWF) e o panorama não é nada esse: https://arcticwwf.org/species/polar-bear/population/. Das populações de ursos polares estudadas 7 estão estáveis, 1 em regressão e 2 a aumentar! E os dados são recentes, de 2017.

Parece aquela cena falsa de há uns tempos, pela qual depois a National Geographic teve que retratar-se e pedir desculpas (https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...e-through-the-lens-starving-polar-bear-photo/)

Não são só os políticos que deveriam ir ao Polígrafo, esta malta também deveria ser examinada.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2019 às 00:04)

parece que o acesso fácil a informação não ajudou nada na obtenção de informação


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 13:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> Com um pedido de desculpas antecipado ao Pedro1993, parece-me que esse post do facebook é fakenews...
> 
> Fui ao site da organização líder mundial em conservação (WWF) e o panorama não é nada esse: https://arcticwwf.org/species/polar-bear/population/. Das populações de ursos polares estudadas 7 estão estáveis, 1 em regressão e 2 a aumentar! E os dados são recentes, de 2017.
> 
> ...



Mesma que a noticia em si seja fake news, o facto dos ursos andarrem "á solta", em meio urbano, também já nos deixa a pensar, pois pelo que vi parece-me que eles estão esfomeados.


----------



## bandevelugo (13 Fev 2019 às 15:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mesma que a noticia em si seja fake news, o facto dos ursos andarrem "á solta", em meio urbano, também já nos deixa a pensar, pois pelo que vi parece-me que eles estão esfomeados.



Ó Pedro, desculpe lá mais uma vez, mas os javalis no norte do distrito de Aveiro andam a destruir milharais e batatais, a espatifar muros e plantações, e são em cada vez maior número, até já andam no meio das cidades (ex. São João da Madeira) e na Arrábida é o que se sabe (até já frequentam a Avenida Luísa Todi no centro de Setúbal e as praias da região), será que também se devem às "alterações climáticas"? Ou será o excesso de população, em virtude de serem mais protegidos (isto é, menos caçados), o que leva a terem que se espalhar mais para comer? Claro que todos estão "esfomeados"...

Obviamente, há um excesso de população de ursos polares, até porque pelo que li noutro site independente (https://thebarentsobserver.com/en/node/4850) o número de ursos nessa parte do Ártico começou a aumentar muito desde que deixaram de ser caçados (1973). E dá muito mais jeito (e menos trabalho) "caçar" em lixeiras e zonas humanizadas, do que andar a abrir buracos no gelo para apanhar focas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 15:53)

*Em Ribeira de Fráguas a luta é inglória: “Vai tudo à vida”*


Pequenos produtores não desistem de tentar salvar as colmeias, mas dizem que se não houver uma intervenção mais forte no ataque à vespa asiática, as abelhas não vão resistir.

Patrícia Carvalho e Nelson Garrido (fotografia) 
10 de Fevereiro de 2019, 12:40

Aos 72 anos, Augusto Martins Silva tem ocupado o tempo livre deixado pela reforma de um modo que, há pouco tempo, não lhe passaria pela cabeça. Todos os dias, cerca de uma hora antes do almoço e outra hora ao início da tarde, senta-se num banco improvisado feito com dois tijolos, em frente a algumas das suas colmeias. Numa mão segura um camaroeiro, na outra, um pedaço liso de madeira. Fica ali, à espera que as vespas velutinas (vulgo, asiáticas) que hão-de chegar para rondar as colmeias e se alimentar das suas abelhas, fiquem ao alcance da rede. Prende-as e mata-as com uma paulada. *“Todos os dias mato 20, 30, 40. E isto já há meses”*, diz o apicultor de Telhadela, local da freguesia de Ribeira de Fráguas, em Albergaria-a-Velha.
... https://www.publico.pt/2019/02/10/s...as-luta-ingloria-vai-vida-1858313#gs.kyQFhjPz


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 18:17)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ó Pedro, desculpe lá mais uma vez, mas os javalis no norte do distrito de Aveiro andam a destruir milharais e batatais, a espatifar muros e plantações, e são em cada vez maior número, até já andam no meio das cidades (ex. São João da Madeira) e na Arrábida é o que se sabe (até já frequentam a Avenida Luísa Todi no centro de Setúbal e as praias da região), será que também se devem às "alterações climáticas"? Ou será o excesso de população, em virtude de serem mais protegidos (isto é, menos caçados), o que leva a terem que se espalhar mais para comer? Claro que todos estão "esfomeados"...
> 
> Obviamente, há um excesso de população de ursos polares, até porque pelo que li noutro site independente (https://thebarentsobserver.com/en/node/4850) o número de ursos nessa parte do Ártico começou a aumentar muito desde que deixaram de ser caçados (1973). E dá muito mais jeito (e menos trabalho) "caçar" em lixeiras e zonas humanizadas, do que andar a abrir buracos no gelo para apanhar focas...



Eu conheço bem o problema dos javalis, principalmente na zona da Arrábida, claro, que a população de javalis tem aumentado, por todo o nosso país, aqui na minha localidade, sei de casos em que eles passam literalmente ao lado de casas que estão um pouco mais isoladas, e até brigam com os cães.
Outro problema é que os caçadores também se sentem pouco atraídos pela caça ao javali, não sei se derivado ás doenças que eles tem.
Voltando ao tema dos ursos polares, e se podem ser caçados, aí a ordem tem de vir dos governantes, e da autoridades penso eu, pois visto ser uma espécie protegida.
Claro, isso dos ursos serem atraídos pelas lixeiras, é tal como nós podemos ver por cá as cegonhas em busca de alimento nos nosso aterros, pois existe uma grande disponibilidade de alimento, mesmo que ambas as espécies estejam fora do seu habitat natural.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 18:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Em Ribeira de Fráguas a luta é inglória: “Vai tudo à vida”*
> 
> 
> Pequenos produtores não desistem de tentar salvar as colmeias, mas dizem que se não houver uma intervenção mais forte no ataque à vespa asiática, as abelhas não vão resistir.
> ...



A vespa asiática, deveria ter sido logo atacada em força no inicio, antes de tomar estas grandes proporções, e de se ter espalhado por mais de metade do nosso território, agora a situação já está fora de controlo, e requer um grande investimento na sua luta diária, e com mão de obra de muito apicultores, e da protecção civil.
Mas claro que não podemos baixar os braços, sem dar luta primeiro, isto até porque a vida humana precisa da abelha em tudo, e o mel é um bem valorizado, que contribui muito para a nossa economia, gerando também centenas de empregos, em torno do secto do mel.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2019 às 22:23)

Esta manhã no Pisão(Alcabideche, Cascais) vi uma raposa morta, fiquei meio perplexo. A estrada de terra batida não terá movimento nenhum.
Fica a foto, uma pena.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2019 às 13:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no Pisão(Alcabideche, Cascais) vi uma raposa morta, fiquei meio perplexo. A estrada de terra batida não terá movimento nenhum.
> Fica a foto, uma pena.



Bom se a estrada tem pouco movimento, ou alguém a poderá ter atropelado, ou então poderia ter sido atingida a tiro, dá-me a sensação de ser uma jovem raposa, que infelizmente não sobreviveu.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2019 às 16:11)

Primeiras imagens de uma pantera negra desde 1909

EuroNews PT


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2019 às 11:14)

*China e Índia lideram o caminho da ecologização*







https://translate.google.pt/transla...Bx9ySN0Ov6IEes--1Y6lqRerbqFm7JGyr81TWUn2W4yzY


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2019 às 21:11)

Por aqui as joaninhas fazem a festa nas favas, pois o que não falta é pulgão para elas se alimentarem, e parece até que vou ter mais descendencia brevemente.
Estas favas alimentam as árvores de fruto, e irão dar-me semente para guadar e voltar a semear no próximo ano, e alimentam ainda um grande nicho de biodiversidade, como os abelhões, abelhas e joaninhas.
Quando estas favas acabaram a floração ainda tenho outra zona de faval com mais 150 m2.






Outra belíssima planta espontanea que está agora em plena floração, e que os insectos auxiliares adoram (_fedia graciliflora_).


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 15:10)

As *tilias *que estavam junto ao *cemiterio de Paranhos* foram destruidas. Vivi ali perto muitos anos. Tinham copas excelentes, boas dimensoes, bem proporcionadas e estavam de boa saude. Ha uns dois ou tres anos levaram umas podas estupidas que estragaram as copas. Agora, foram mesmo destruidas. Como se explica isto? Por que motivo as arvores das nossas cidades e vilas estao a ser destruidas desde ha 4 ou 5 anos? Da proxima vez que for ao Porto vou escrever uma carta aberta a junta de freguesia, autarquia e meios de comunicacao social sobre este assunto, depois de tirar umas fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

frederico disse:


> As *tilias *que estavam junto ao *cemiterio de Paranhos* foram destruidas. Vivi ali perto muitos anos. Tinham copas excelentes, boas dimensoes, bem proporcionadas e estavam de boa saude. Ha uns dois ou tres anos levaram umas podas estupidas que estragaram as copas. Agora, foram mesmo destruidas. Como se explica isto? Por que motivo as arvores das nossas cidades e vilas estao a ser destruidas desde ha 4 ou 5 anos? Da proxima vez que for ao Porto vou escrever uma carta aberta a junta de freguesia, autarquia e meios de comunicacao social sobre este assunto, depois de tirar umas fotos.



Pois também ainda não entendi bem esse tipo de podas assassínas que todos os dias assolam as árvores nos nossos jardins públicos, pelo nossa país fora, deve ser uma moda, que infelizmente veio para ficar.
A mim parece-me que a intenção é mesma, realizar esse tipo de podas, num ano, e no ano seguinte simplesmente abater essas mesmas árvores, porque depois a justificação que é dada sempre, é que estava em mau estado sanitário, pois claro que está, qual é a árvore que resiste a cortes totalmente espostos, alguns com mais 40 ou 50 cm de diametro.
O nosso arvoredo público está entregue ao "diabo", e depois queixam-se que não existe uma sombra, para se protegerem em dias de muito calor, e é assim que as nossas cidades se tornam cada vez mais em ilhas de calor.
As tílias é uma boa árvore, plantei agora no mes passado duas, bem perto de casa, de modo a ter uma redução da temperatura em dias de calor, poupando assim na referigeração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:51)




----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2019 às 15:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois também ainda não entendi bem esse tipo de podas assassínas que todos os dias assolam as árvores nos nossos jardins públicos, pelo nossa país fora, deve ser uma moda, que infelizmente veio para ficar.
> A mim parece-me que a intenção é mesma, realizar esse tipo de podas, num ano, e no ano seguinte simplesmente abater essas mesmas árvores, porque depois a justificação que é dada sempre, é que estava em mau estado sanitário, pois claro que está, qual é a árvore que resiste a cortes totalmente espostos, alguns com mais 40 ou 50 cm de diametro.
> O nosso arvoredo público está entregue ao "diabo", e depois queixam-se que não existe uma sombra, para se protegerem em dias de muito calor, e é assim que as nossas cidades se tornam cada vez mais em ilhas de calor.
> As tílias é uma boa árvore, plantei agora no mes passado duas, bem perto de casa, de modo a ter uma redução da temperatura em dias de calor, poupando assim na referigeração.



Podas assassinas são demasiado frequentes em Portugal, a maioria com o patrocínio das autarquias, ou seja usam o dinheiro dos contribuintes para destruir patrimônio arbóreo anualmente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2019 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> Podas assassinas são demasiado frequentes em Portugal, a maioria com o patrocínio das autarquias, ou seja usam o dinheiro dos contribuintes para destruir patrimônio arbóreo anualmente...



Pois infelizmente é o país que temos, em vez de preservarem as nossas árvores públicas, das quais algumas delas são centenárias, efectuam essas mesmas podas, se é que assim se pode chamar.
Não esquecendo claro, que esse tipo de trabalhos é efectuado por empresas subcontratadas, que pedem valores absurdos, ás nossas camaras, gasatando assim o nosso dinheiro público.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 16:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois infelizmente é o país que temos, em vez de preservarem as nossas árvores públicas, das quais algumas delas são centenárias, efectuam essas mesmas podas, se é que assim se pode chamar.
> Não esquecendo claro, que esse tipo de trabalhos é efectuado por empresas subcontratadas, que pedem valores absurdos, ás nossas camaras, gasatando assim o nosso dinheiro público.


Existe uma grande ignorância florestal, botânica e ecossistemas, principalmente ao nível autárquico. Era muito importante uma tomada de consciência da sociedade da importância de proteger a natureza... enfim não está fácil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 18:11)

*A sua espécie julgava-se extinta há mais de 100 anos, mas foi encontrada uma tartaruga gigante nas Galápagos*
20 fev 2019 17:15

Um exemplar de uma das espécies endémicas de tartaruga gigante do arquipélago equatoriano de Galápagos, considerada extinta há um século, foi encontrada numa expedição à Ilha Fernandina, informou ontem o ministro do Ambiente do Equador.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ncontrada-uma-tartaruga-gigante-nas-galapagos


----------



## Gates (23 Fev 2019 às 14:45)

Hoje de manhã dei uma caminhada pela margem do rio Douro no Porto do lado da ponte do Freixo, e reparei em aves que não me lembro de ter visto ali. Uma parecida com corvo-marinho. Mas ainda me impressionou mais ver uns gansos...


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2019 às 17:59)

Tenho um rabirruivo que vem comer a ração dos gatos, pergunto se o deixo continuar a comer a ração dos gatos (será que lhe faz mal?) ou posso colocar outros alimentos mais indicados para ele?

Já agora também tenho melros que fazem a mesma coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 18:57)

Cinza disse:


> Tenho um rabirruivo que vem comer a ração dos gatos, pergunto se o deixo continuar a comer a ração dos gatos (será que lhe faz mal?) ou posso colocar outros alimentos mais indicados para ele?
> 
> Já agora também tenho melros que fazem a mesma coisa.



Mal não deve fazer, mas o mais indicado para eles seria podesses colocar ração para aves, basta uma mistura como se vende nos supermercados, á base de sementes de girassol, trigo e outros cereais.


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2019 às 20:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mal não deve fazer, mas o mais indicado para eles seria podesses colocar ração para aves, basta uma mistura como se vende nos supermercados, á base de sementes de girassol, trigo e outros cereais.



Ok, obrigada pela resposta  vou ver se consigo passar ainda amanhã no supermercado para comprar essa mistura .


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:55)

Cinza disse:


> Ok, obrigada pela resposta  vou ver se consigo passar ainda amanhã no supermercado para comprar essa mistura .


Tenho visto várias pessoas que colocam os comedouros suspensos nos quintais, e que depois registam o nº de aves, e também tiram fotos, e esta mistura que atraem e alimentam as aves.
Principalmente na época mais escassas em alimento, as aves irão agraceder, e se poder colocar algo para eles beberem água, ou tomarem banho, sei que os melros pricipalmente adoram.


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2019 às 21:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenho visto várias pessoas que colocam os comedouros suspensos nos quintais, e que depois registam o nº de aves, e também tiram fotos, e esta mistura que atraem e alimentam as aves.
> Principalmente na época mais escassas em alimento, as aves irão agraceder, e se poder colocar algo para eles beberem água, ou tomarem banho, sei que os melros pricipalmente adoram.



Aqui em casa é difícil colocar comedouros suspensos por causa das gatas. Os melros (julgo serem dois) vem comer a um barraco em que coloco comer para as gatas no chão, como é todo aberto eles entram à vontade para comer e podem sair logo que sentem algum movimento, desde o ano passado que fazem isso.
Já o rabirruivo (penso ser sempre o mesmo, pelo menos têm sempre a mesma atitude) vem mesmo comer à minha varanda, uma das minhas gatas gosta de estar numa varanda cá de casa e houve um dia que coloquei comer no chão para ela, ela comeu um bocado e deixou o resto, a partir desse dia comecei a reparar que andava um rabirruivo a voar perto da varanda, até que acabou por vir comer, achei piada e fui deixando sempre lá comer na expectativa que voltasse, agora volta sempre, varias vezes ao dia e são sempre 2 bolinhas de ração das gatos que engole, acho tanta piada que não quero perde-lo passei a não deixar mais a gata ir para a varanda e agora vou colocar a ração que indicou, espero que goste estou a fazer tudo com o maior carinho, vou também colocar um prato (das flores) com água pode ser que goste, que acha?? será que resulta??


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 21:46)

Cinza disse:


> Aqui em casa é difícil colocar comedouros suspensos por causa das gatas. Os melros (julgo serem dois) vem comer a um barraco em que coloco comer para as gatas no chão, como é todo aberto eles entram à vontade para comer e podem sair logo que sentem algum movimento, desde o ano passado que fazem isso.
> Já o rabirruivo (penso ser sempre o mesmo, pelo menos têm sempre a mesma atitude) vem mesmo comer à minha varanda, uma das minhas gatas gosta de estar numa varanda cá de casa e houve um dia que coloquei comer no chão para ela, ela comeu um bocado e deixou o resto, a partir desse dia comecei a reparar que andava um rabirruivo a voar perto da varanda, até que acabou por vir comer, achei piada e fui deixando sempre lá comer na expectativa que voltasse, agora volta sempre, varias vezes ao dia e são sempre 2 bolinhas de ração das gatos que engole, acho tanta piada que não quero perde-lo passei a não deixar mais a gata ir para a varanda e agora vou colocar a ração que indicou, espero que goste estou a fazer tudo com o maior carinho, vou também colocar um prato (das flores) com água pode ser que goste, que acha?? será que resulta??



Pois, eu aqui costumos colocar principalmente durantes os meses de verão vários pratos com água, em diversos locais, é por vezes são mais de 4 a 5 aves de cada vez a beberem água, desde os verdilhões, melros, o rabirruivo.
No inicio, e visto agora que ave já deve estar habituada á ração de gato, podes colocar ambas as rações, vai observando para ver o que acontece, pois no inicio até pode ser que o rabirruivo nem se sinta atraído pela sua mistura.
Ainda esta semana a minha gata apanhou um pardalito, no chão, e penso sempre, bem se ela o apanhou era porque ele não devia de estar nas melhores condições de saúde, pois ainda para mais tenho o terreno de pomar e horta em produção biológica, e interessa-me atrair um grande numeros de aves, para me auxiliarem.
No verão passado plantei dezenas de girassóis só exclusivos para as aves comerem directamentes as sementes, e de facto a experiencia correu muito bem, ao ponto de debulharem as sementes todas dos girassóis, e depois ainda conseguiam matar a sede e tudo logo ali.
São estas coisas que para muita gente parecem insignificantes, e que pelo menos a mim, não me dão trabalho e gosto de fazer, e que para as aves são muito importantes, pois depressa aquele local fica referenciado por muitas espécies, como local onde podem comer, beber água, descansar, ou até comerem bagas de arbustos, que é outra coisa que tenho plantado com abundancia, e assim também retiro a atenção das frutas, de modo a que eles fiquem mais abrigados na parte final do terreno, onde tenho já uma pequena floresta, ainda em crescimento.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:04)

Cinza disse:


> Aqui em casa é difícil colocar comedouros suspensos por causa das gatas. Os melros (julgo serem dois) vem comer a um barraco em que coloco comer para as gatas no chão, como é todo aberto eles entram à vontade para comer e podem sair logo que sentem algum movimento, desde o ano passado que fazem isso.
> Já o rabirruivo (penso ser sempre o mesmo, pelo menos têm sempre a mesma atitude) vem mesmo comer à minha varanda, uma das minhas gatas gosta de estar numa varanda cá de casa e houve um dia que coloquei comer no chão para ela, ela comeu um bocado e deixou o resto, a partir desse dia comecei a reparar que andava um rabirruivo a voar perto da varanda, até que acabou por vir comer, achei piada e fui deixando sempre lá comer na expectativa que voltasse, agora volta sempre, varias vezes ao dia e são sempre 2 bolinhas de ração das gatos que engole, acho tanta piada que não quero perde-lo passei a não deixar mais a gata ir para a varanda e agora vou colocar a ração que indicou, espero que goste estou a fazer tudo com o maior carinho, vou também colocar um prato (das flores) com água pode ser que goste, que acha?? será que resulta??


Pela minha experiência, pardais e piscos-de-peito-ruívo também apreciam bastante migalhas de pão. Havia um pardal ali num café junto à praia que sempre que me apanhava a comer torradas não me largava, quase que vinha comer à mão


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:08)

Gates disse:


> Hoje de manhã dei uma caminhada pela margem do rio Douro no Porto do lado da ponte do Freixo, e reparei em aves que não me lembro de ter visto ali. Uma parecida com corvo-marinho. Mas ainda me impressionou mais ver uns gansos...


Não é parecida, é mesmo um corvo-marinho  E já não é de agora que por ali andam, sempre os vi no Douro. Onde os tenho visto nestes últimos meses é na praia, onde não tenho memória de alguma vez os ter visto antes.

Aqui está um bando enorme deles, precisamente junto à ponte do Freixo. A foto tem quase 3 anos. Repara na sapata do primeiro pilar...


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2019 às 22:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, eu aqui costumos colocar principalmente durantes os meses de verão vários pratos com água, em diversos locais, é por vezes são mais de 4 a 5 aves de cada vez a beberem água, desde os verdilhões, melros, o rabirruivo.
> No inicio, e visto agora que ave já deve estar habituada á ração de gato, podes colocar ambas as rações, vai observando para ver o que acontece, pois no inicio até pode ser que o rabirruivo nem se sinta atraído pela sua mistura.
> Ainda esta semana a minha gata apanhou um pardalito, no chão, e penso sempre, bem se ela o apanhou era porque ele não devia de estar nas melhores condições de saúde, pois ainda para mais tenho o terreno de pomar e horta em produção biológica, e interessa-me atrair um grande numeros de aves, para me auxiliarem.
> No verão passado plantei dezenas de girassóis só exclusivos para as aves comerem directamentes as sementes, e de facto a experiencia correu muito bem, ao ponto de debulharem as sementes todas dos girassóis, e depois ainda conseguiam matar a sede e tudo logo ali.
> São estas coisas que para muita gente parecem insignificantes, e que pelo menos a mim, não me dão trabalho e gosto de fazer, e que para as aves são muito importantes, pois depressa aquele local fica referenciado por muitas espécies, como local onde podem comer, beber água, descansar, ou até comerem bagas de arbustos, que é outra coisa que tenho plantado com abundancia, e assim também retiro a atenção das frutas, de modo a que eles fiquem mais abrigados na parte final do terreno, onde tenho já uma pequena floresta, ainda em crescimento.



Ok então vou deixar metade comer das gatas e outra metade de ração das aves e assim ele escolhe o que quer.
Para mim também não me dá trabalho nenhum e faz-me confusão como as pessoas olham para as aves de lado, o ano passado comentei com a minha vizinha que tinha um ninho de melros com 3 ovinhos (estava numa vedação tipo sebes, não sei o nome), e estava a falar toda contente que tinha lá o ninho, ela olhava para mim com uma cara de poucos amigos até que me disse que os ninhos dos melros que ela encontrava destruía logo, fiquei chocada. Jamais seria capaz de destruir os ninhos dos pássaros. Cá em casa temos pouquinhos pés de uvas de mesa mas cobrimos sempre uma parte para os pássaros não irem comer e outra parte fica destapada para eles poderem comer à vontade, não vai ser o que eles comem que me vai fazer falta e fico feliz de saber que directa ou indirectamente os estou ajudar


----------



## Cinza (2 Mar 2019 às 22:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Pela minha experiência, pardais e piscos-de-peito-ruívo também apreciam bastante migalhas de pão. Havia um pardal ali num café junto à praia que sempre que me apanhava a comer torradas não me largava, quase que vinha comer à mão



Em agosto do ano passado eu a minha mãe salvamos um pardal bebe, não sabíamos de onde ele caiu então tivemos de ser nós a alimenta-lo, foi mais de um mês de muito trabalho, mas valeu o esforço, foi cuidado na marquise da cozinha por isso imagine com as gatas dentro da cozinha a olhar para ele pela janela


----------



## Cinza (3 Mar 2019 às 09:57)

Ora muito bem cá está ele, como tem sido frequente por estes dias, não liguem ao vidro da janela estar todo sujo (tenho de o limpar)


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2019 às 10:32)

Cinza disse:


> Ora muito bem cá está ele, como tem sido frequente por estes dias, não liguem ao vidro da janela estar todo sujo (tenho de o limpar)



Vem á procura do pequeno almoço, que já lá está no chão á sua espera.
Já fiz várias observações de aves em jardins públicos, no meio da cidade, e a concentração de aves neste espaços é elevada,ao contrário das zonas de campo onde as aves andam mais dispersas.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2019 às 14:31)

John Kevin Bannon
1 de março às 02:27


«One of the advantages of subscribing to British Birds magazine as a Christmas present for my son, is that it’s delivered to my home.

Always a cracking read, the March 2019 issue contains the results of a survey entitled ‘ Bird Hunting in the EU plus Norway and Switzerland’ and refers to 2014/15.

66,214,240 birds were legally slaughtered each year by 6,389,087 registered hunters, an average of 10.39 birds killed by each hunter.

Top Ten Killers based on this survey, with the average kill rate of 10.39 x number of registered hunters, applied to those countries not supplying suitable data, which included the UK & Ireland by the way.

1. France, 17.625 million
2.Spain, 11.933 million
3.UK, 8,304million(see ***)
4. Italy, 6,958 million
5. Cyprus, 3,700 million
6. Ireland, 3,633 million
7. Denmark, 2,062 million
8. Greece, 1,811 million
9. Portugal, 1, 562 million
10. Romania, 1,256 million.

***^The actual number of birds shot in the UK was estimated as 22 million per annum in the late 1990s. However, relatively small numbers of ‘wild birds’ are shot apart from Red Grouse wintering Woodcock, Snipe, Pink-footed and some other geese species.

With only 42,215 registered hunters Cyprus is the most efficient killing machine on the list, with 87.4 birds killed per hunter, plus of course uncontrolled trapping and lime sticks.

The European population of the beautiful Turtle Dove (photo below) is now down to between 1.5 to 4.1 million pairs and yet 1.5 million are still recorded as legally shot each year!

Most birds killed in Northern Europe are ‘legitimate’ game species, especially in the UK and Ireland, Denmark and the Netherlands, where released Pheasant and Partridges are the principal quarry.

However The Finns managed to despatch 136,700 Black Grouse while the French and Maltesers between them some 684,135 Skylarks. Greeks also love to kill Skylarks with up to an estimated 400,000 despatched each year.

That’s chicken feed compared to Italy, Spain and France where between them some 9 million Song Thrushes are eradicated every year (about 3 million each)

The Mediterranean countries concentrate on other ‘approved ‘species such as Turtle Dove, Quail, Skylark and Song Thrush.

Of course good old Malta (aka Island of Dead Birds) weighs in with entirely illegal spring hunting of perhaps 500,000 birds including White Storks, how many carrying babies is not recorded. Other uncontrolled illegal hunting in Cyprus, the Middle East, particularly Egypt and Lebanon adds unknown tens of millions of corpses to the legal totals.

France managed to legally kill 25,199 Pochard out of a wintering population of circa 75,000 in the period and Poland, which has double the average killing rate at 20 plus birds per year, also still kills Pochards and other wildfowl. It’s entirely likely that at least 100 -150 million birds are slaughtered in Europe every year, both legally and illegally, shot, trapped or netted.

Like much of Homo sapiens current activities, how is this sustainable, especially for truly wild species rather than those unfortunates bred to be killed?»

Insustentável, esta mortandade...


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2019 às 13:30)

Um vídeo que gravei ontem na minha casa. Rabirruivo preto:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2019 às 22:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vem á procura do pequeno almoço, que já lá está no chão á sua espera.
> Já fiz várias observações de aves em jardins públicos, no meio da cidade, e a concentração de aves neste espaços é elevada,ao contrário das zonas de campo onde as aves andam mais dispersas.


Esta conversa de alimentar pássaros deu-me vontade de fazer um comedouro para aves. Está feito!  Coloquei-o, bem preso, no parapeito da janela da sala e agora é esperar que o encontrem... não vai ser fácil, mas estou com esperança  Já tive duas gaivotas a tentar...  O que me valeu foi não conseguirem pousar senão teriam destruído tudo certamente! Uma pousou ao lado, em cima de um ar condicionado, e ali ficou, frustrada e aos guinchos, por algum tempo... só pode ter sido por causa do comedouro... nunca tinham feito tal coisa


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2019 às 17:38)

*Biodiversidade. Portugal faz primeira Lista Vermelha dos Invertebrados*
Projeto que abarca todo o território do continente inicia hoje os trabalho de campo. Investigadores vão avaliar mais de 700 espécies, das quais 600 são de insetos, para fazerem o primeiro retrato do seu estado de conservação






O trabalho está a ser preparado há meses. Foi preciso estabelecer as equipas, distribuí-las pelas diferentes missões, montar toda a logística e reunir os materiais necessários, definir as áreas de amostragem, listar as espécies a avaliar - são cerca de 900 à partida, e a ideia é avaliar pelo menos 700, das quais cerca de 600 são insetos. Está tudo a postos e hoje mesmo arranca a primeira campanha do projeto da Lista Vermelha dos Invertebrados para Portugal, na Costa Vicentina, num trabalho pioneiro que vai avaliar pela primeira vez o estado de conservação dos invertebrados em Portugal.

No final de agosto, depois de percorrer as áreas já estão definidas por todo o território do continente, o grupo de investigadores que se lançou neste trabalho terá nas mãos o primeiro retrato do estado de conservação dos invertebrados, um grupo imenso de espécies que inclui insetos, aranhas, crustáceos de água doce, gastrópodes (a família dos caracóis e lesmas), e os bivalves.

https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/int...6ETJTt9gTOqGr9MhOCwT1jTydeqYZPt0SrDieNBNEKfYk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2019 às 21:34)

*Baleia que deu à costa nas Filipinas tinha 40 quilos de sacos de plástico no estômago*


O animal foi encontrado na costa da Ilha de Mindanao, nas Filipinas. Os biólogos marinhos retiraram do estômago da baleia 16 sacos de arroz e vários sacos de compras, entre outros objectos também de plástico.


Uma jovem baleia que deu à costa nas Filipinas morreu depois de ingerir 40 quilos de sacos plásticos. A baleia foi encontrada este sábado, 16 de Março, por biólogos marinhos e voluntários do Museu D’ Bone Collector, na cidade de Davao, na ilha filipina de Mindanao.

A notícia foi divulgada esta segunda-feira, 18, pelo próprio museu na sua página do Facebook. “A causa final da morte desta jovem baleia-bicuda-de-cuvier que resgatamos no dia 16 de Março de 2019 são 40 quilos de sacos plásticos, incluindo 16 sacos de arroz, quatro sacos utilizados na plantação de banana e vários sacos de compras”, afirma o museu.






https://www.publico.pt/2019/03/18/p...r4pymwr-VinOYB6ntyWS48PWSM5f3LLETdfx0QddmO2YQ

Mais uma triste notícia, relacionada, com a problemática dos plásticos, que "hoje" , o problema já é grave, que as próximas gerações vão ter de enfrentar, mas não quero com isto dizer, que "nós" também podemos fazer nada, porque simplesmente devemos de fazer e muito, para tentar remediar todo este mal que tanto afecta toda a cadeia animal e vegetal.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2019 às 19:38)

Aqui junto a Óbidos, está a ouvir-se uma cantoria tremenda de ralos, volta e meia ouvem-se mochos, corujas, relas, rãs, musaranhos, (etc...), mas ao pé dos ralos, não é nada, ahahah...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 20:56)

*MIGRAÇÃO ANUAL DESTA MINÚSCULA AVE SURPREENDE BIÓLOGOS*

Com apenas 12 gramas de peso, a mariquita-de-perna-clara (_Setophaga striata_) voa todos os anos 20.000 quilómetros durante as migrações, um feito acompanhado pela primeira vez por biólogos.






Pela primeira vez, biólogos da Universidade de Guelph (Ontário, Canadá) conseguiram acompanhar a migração anual de uma das aves canoras em maior declínio na América do Norte, a mariquita-de-perna-clara.

É uma viagem épica, para uma ave deste tamanho. E acaba de ser contada num artigo publicado hoje na revista _Ecology_.

Em 2015, o biólogo Ryan Norris e outros colegas foram os primeiros a mostrar que as mariquitas-de-perna-clara que se reproduziam nas províncias marítimas do Canadá e na Nova Inglaterra faziam um voo sem paragens de até três dias e com cerca de 2.700 quilómetros ao longo da costa Este dos Estados Unidos.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/mig...jiIJjeIs8qv3XqAURxdd9UufCbkjSaQj9_DdkNjvfXGjU


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2019 às 20:56)

Faz quase duas semanas, que tive o privilégio de ouvir um mocho pequeno de orelhas junto a Alvados (PNSAC) e ontem ouvi aqui (Óbidos) sapos-parteiros, e embora haja quem diga que produzem sons semelhantes, eu acho que deu para perceber muito bem as diferenças.

Pessoalmente ainda que não procure propositadamente pelos "parteiros", acho muito interessantes as variações nos cantos dos nossos sapos-parteiros (temos por cá, pelo menos, duas espécies descritas) e mesmo dentro da mesma população podem haver variações significativas, o que pode ser uma "delícia" para os ouvidos.
Nunca mais me vou esquecer dos coros das populações de Coimbra (em sítios quase inacreditáveis), de Rio de Onor, de Avintes e em especial de uma pequena população que persiste em Vila Verde (já com vista para o Gerês) que tinha (e ainda tem, presumo) um canto que me pareceu bem distinto de todas as outras.
Pela raridade pode ter interesse eu ter ouvido recentemente (há cerca de dois anos) um exemplar desta espécie em Sintra, e um outro já há uns 10 anos atrás, perto da Ericeira.


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2019 às 19:43)

Nos arredores do Porto há cenários de Terceiro Mundo em terrenos que estão cobertos de sacos plásticos. Um dos cenários mais vergonhosos que vi foi junto ao Leça, um terreno cheio de lixo com milhares de sacos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 19:47)

frederico disse:


> Nos arredores do Porto há cenários de Terceiro Mundo em terrenos que estão cobertos de sacos plásticos. Um dos cenários mais vergonhosos que vi foi junto ao Leça, um terreno cheio de lixo com milhares de sacos.



Infelizmente, esse é um cenário triste, que cada vez mais se ve um pouco por todo o lado, até mesmo em linhas de água.


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2019 às 19:52)

Por falar em corvos-marinhos, há uns meses vi alguns numa pequena barragem agrícola no Algarve, a norte da Altura, no sotavento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 21:02)

frederico disse:


> Por falar em corvos-marinhos, há uns meses vi alguns numa pequena barragem agrícola no Algarve, a norte da Altura, no sotavento.



Sim os corvos-marinhos também os costumo ver aqui junto ao rio Almonda, no centro da cidade de Torres Novas.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Mar 2019 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente, esse é um cenário triste, que cada vez mais se ve um pouco por todo o lado, até mesmo em linhas de água.


Com muito pena minha a verdade é que vejo tantas ações de sensibilização tanto para pequenos como para graúdos e não se passa da sepa torta, parece que o ser humano é bruto por natureza.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 13:33)

magnusson73 disse:


> Com muito pena minha a verdade é que vejo tantas ações de sensibilização tanto para pequenos como para graúdos e não se passa da sepa torta, parece que o ser humano é bruto por natureza.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Todas essas acções de sensibilização, e de limpeza são bastante importantes, mas enquanto for 2 pessoas a apanhar lixo, e 4 a mandá-lo fora, o rácio é sempre negativo.
Vejo muitas bermas de estradas em que o lixo é aos montes, principalmente plástico, eu por iniciativa própria, faço várias iniciativas de recolha de lixo, e não é preciso andar para muito longe de casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

*Não corte já as ervas daninhas. As abelhas agradecem*

Investigadores desaconselham o corte da vegetação espontânea que cresce nos relvados ou entre os muros da cidade porque assim se retiram recursos a insectos importantes para o equilíbrio dos ecossistemas.

Mal começa a Primavera, há uma tarefa que se repete por todo o lado: cortar ou atirar um químico qualquer para aniquilar as ervas daninhas e as flores selvagens que delas rebentam entre os passeios de casa ou as pedras e muros das cidades, ou florescem nos relvados citadinos. E se, com esta rotineira acção, estivéssemos a prejudicar insectos polinizadores como as abelhas? E se, com isso, nos estivéssemos também a prejudicar? Algumas das plantas favoritas destes insectos, que ajudam na reprodução da flora, são as mal-amadas ervas daninhas. É por isso que entomólogos (estudiosos dos insectos) desaconselham que se cortem estas plantas mal começam a florescer. Dessa forma, estão a retirar-se recursos a estes bichos tão importantes para o equilíbrio dos ecossistemas.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/03/25/l...ZAs_GCWOgXR2LDaDIE3K640Picry-w1Ewn6MoHK5fmITI

O que muitas pessoas chamam de ervas daninhas, são plantas espontaneas, que para além de fazerem um prado em floração na primavera, ainda para mais não necessita de regas nem de qulaquer manutenção, e fica muito melhor do que um simples relavado, que consome muita água, e exige cuidados frequentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2019 às 19:27)

Uma pequena cobra caçada por um gato de uma amiga minha, perto do rio de Loures.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma pequena cobra caçada por um gato de uma amiga minha, perto do rio de Loures.



Uma bonita cobra, já com um tamanho considerado, os gatos são tramados, pois não podem ver qualquer ave, ou bicho a mexer, eu tenho cá uma gata e sei bem como é, já tive uma situação igual, e não foi fácil fazer com que ela deixasse ir a cobra á vida dela.
Esperemos que o gato da tua amiga não a tivesse morto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2019 às 10:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma bonita cobra, já com um tamanho considerado, os gatos são tramados, pois não podem ver qualquer ave, ou bicho a mexer, eu tenho cá uma gata e sei bem como é, já tive uma situação igual, e não foi fácil fazer com que ela deixasse ir a cobra á vida dela.
> Esperemos que o gato da tua amiga não a tivesse morto.



E esse gato até já tratou da saúde do canário do vizinho de cima, mas isso é segredo 

Talvez tenho deixado a cobra sobreviver, são pessoas de campo


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2019 às 11:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma pequena cobra caçada por um gato de uma amiga minha, perto do rio de Loures.




Uma pena... 

Os gatos domésticos são grandes destruidores da Natureza, gato domestico é para estar em casa fechado! Gatos assilvestrados são um grande problema no Mundo inteiro, são responsáveis pelo declínio e extinção de várias espécies de aves, répteis, mamíferos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2019 às 13:48)

MSantos disse:


> Uma pena...
> 
> Os gatos domésticos são grandes destruidores da Natureza, gato domestico é para estar em casa fechado! Gatos assilvestrados são um grande problema no Mundo inteiro, são responsáveis pelo declínio e extinção de várias espécies de aves, répteis, mamíferos...



É bem verdade, mesmo os gatos domésticos, que nem sequer tem fome, tem sempre o instinto de caçar, tal como qualquer outro felino.
Mas sim de facto, são grandes destruidores de várias espécies de animais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2019 às 13:51)

MSantos disse:


> Uma pena...
> 
> Os gatos domésticos são grandes destruidores da Natureza, gato domestico é para estar em casa fechado! Gatos assilvestrados são um grande problema no Mundo inteiro, são responsáveis pelo declínio e extinção de várias espécies de aves, répteis, mamíferos...



Apesar de concordar que o instinto caçador dos gatos pode levar ao declínio de alguns exemplares de certas espécies, não concordo em ter um animal preso em casa. Para isso compraria um peluche.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2019 às 14:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar de concordar que o instinto caçador dos gatos pode levar ao declínio de alguns exemplares de certas espécies, não concordo em ter um animal preso em casa. Para isso compraria um peluche.



Aqui á uns anos atrás, via-se muitos cães acorrentados, hoje em dia, e com a mudança de leis e de mentalidades, hoje em dia já se vem muitos menos, e ainda bem, pois, um animal, como ser vivo que é, não pode estar acorrentado durante a sua vida inteira.
Pois se as pessoas querem um animal para estar sossegado sempre no mesmo sítio, o melhor é mesmo comprar um peluche.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar de concordar que o instinto caçador dos gatos pode levar ao declínio de alguns exemplares de certas espécies, não concordo em ter um animal preso em casa. Para isso compraria um peluche.



Duarte, se não querem os gatos em casa ou em áreas limitadas ou vedadas mais vale mesmo ter peluches... Gatos domésticos livres são um atentado à biodiversidade e à natureza, mesmo em espaços mais urbanos os gatos põem em risco algumas espécies principalmente de aves. No Sul Nova Zelândia de forma a proteger-se a biodiversidade local querem proibir a posse de gatos. Medida algo extrema mas dizem ser necessária.

Como apaixonado por espaços naturais e biodiversidade penso que a legislação deveria ser mais severa neste assunto e gatos soltos deveriam capturados e os donos responsabilizados (multados). 

Pior ainda são os gatos assilvestrados, uma das causas do declínio do gato-bravo em Portugal, o único "gato" a par do lince que deveria andar fora das casas das pessoas em Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2019 às 15:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui á uns anos atrás, via-se muitos cães acorrentados, hoje em dia, e com a mudança de leis e de mentalidades, hoje em dia já se vem muitos menos, e ainda bem, pois, um animal, como ser vivo que é, não pode estar acorrentado durante a sua vida inteira.
> Pois se as pessoas querem um animal para estar sossegado sempre no mesmo sítio, o melhor é mesmo comprar um peluche.



Ter animais acorrentados é muito mau, mas sem controlo também é! Se não se tem condições para ter os animais em segurança para eles e para a natureza mais vale mesmo não os ter!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Mar 2019 às 17:04)

Ter animais à solta entregues a si próprios é uma irresponsabilidade. Claro que nada tenho contra ter animais em terrenos desde que com segurança garantida. Propriedades muradas ou vedadas, tudo bem. Aliás, óptimo. Deixá-los andar ao Deus dará, sujeitos a atropelamentos, desorientações, roubos, envenenamentos, etc, não me parece de gente responsável.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2019 às 22:41)

frederico disse:


> Nos arredores do Porto há cenários de Terceiro Mundo em terrenos que estão cobertos de sacos plásticos. Um dos cenários mais vergonhosos que vi foi junto ao Leça, um terreno cheio de lixo com milhares de sacos.


Esse problema tem um nome muito simples: falta de educação. É muito típico perante os _tugas. _Mesmo com uma boa limpeza das estradas e das vias aquáticas, infelizmente, são dois a limpar e quatro a atirar lixo para o chão. E este problema tem-se vindo a agravar com o aumento do turismo e da imigração.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2019 às 20:57)

*Vivam os insectos*


Os insectos não se podem escolher. Os desagradáveis vêm como os giros. Se não houvesse insectos a voar por toda a parte não viriam as andorinhas e os andorinhões. Morreriam de fome. Não se reproduziriam.

Entram borboletas nas nossas vidas, joaninhas. Numa estação de serviço o verde duma bomba engana uma abelha. Chegam dois livros sobre as aves do mundo: a falta cada vez maior de insectos é o maior problema de todos.
Nas janelas e nas gavetas da minha casa nascem moscas para me comer o juízo, peixinhos de prata para me comer os livros, traças para me comer as camisolas.

São insectos também. Os insectos não se podem escolher. Os desagradáveis vêm como os giros. Se não houvesse insectos a voar por toda a parte não viriam as andorinhas e os andorinhões. Morreriam de fome. Não se reproduziriam. Entrariam em extinção. Extinguir-se-iam.

Sem as minhocas não crescia quase nada. Os pássaros também comem minhocas mas deixam minhocas que cheguem para fertilizar a terra. Em contrapartida não há andorinhas e andorinhões que cheguem para dar cabo das moscas e dos mosquitos.

A natureza deixa sempre sobras, uma margem de segurança. Nascem sempre mais bichos do que aqueles que podem viver. A morte é a maneira de distribuir o que há para comer.

Há menos andorinhões porque há menos insectos. O glifosato mata passarinhos – só que não se vê. Cada Primavera é menos primaveril por causa das mortes. Pesticida é a morte das ditas pestes, herbicida é a morte das plantas.

Matando insectos e plantas estamos a matar os animais que dependem deles. Conheço uma horta cheia de caracóis e ácaros onde as alfaces e as couves são esburacadas mas deliciosas. Disse-me a dona, Belmira Cosme: “Tem de dar para todos. Senão como é que havia de ser?”

https://www.publico.pt/2019/03/28/o...3DH_KgXc1ds9wnJhvW7TOXNnjuoRuuQIPdFYEzXM07vKo

Uma crónica para ler e reflectir, muitas pessoas nem sequer pensam nas suas consequencias, e nas malditas pulverizações com herbicida, que fazem da forma tão natural como beber água, estas são na maioria já pessoas de idade avançada, e quem irá sofrer com isto na prática são as gerações mais novas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 11:10)

"Este mapa mostra o movimento de uma águia ao longo de um período de vinte anos. ele tinha o tracker instalado na Rússia e finalmente morreu vinte anos depois no vale da criança na Arábia Saudita. É muito interessante ver o quão longe esta águia viajou ao longo dos seus vinte anos de vida e as grandes distâncias que percorreu atravessando muitos países. Também o que é interessante para nota é o caminho em que evitou atravessar o mar. Você pode claramente ver onde levou a rota mais longa só para ficar voando sobre a terra. Muitas espécies de aves passam toda a vida voando sobre o mar, mas uma coisa é certa e é que esta águia certamente evitou atravessar o mar. ..... natureza ".

Muitos milhares de quilómetros percorridos por esta águia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:31)

*Milhares de golfinhos estão a dar à costa atlântica em França*
31.03.2019 às 19h41





ALAIN LE BOT/GETTY

*Ambientalistas referem que o número de animais que aparecem gravemanete feridos e mutilados está aumentar a um ritmo alarmante. Pesca de arrastão será a causadora do massacre*
*... https://expresso.pt/internacional/2...o+a+dar+à+costa+atlântica+em+França#gs.3tqjmv*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Milhares de golfinhos estão a dar à costa atlântica em França*
> 31.03.2019 às 19h41
> 
> 
> ...



Pois não admira que os golfinhos estejam a dar á costa, pois eles são apnhados pelas redes de arrasto, e depois os pescadores, para não estragarem as redes, simplesmente cortam-lhes as barbatanas, e depois claro que eles perdem a sua mobilidade dentro de água, e não conseguem fazer frente ás correntes marítimas.
Eu tenho aqui várias patas mudas, e elas percorrem o meu terreno todo a voar o andar, e todas as pessoas que as veem a voar, dizem-me se eu não lhes corto as asas, e não corto porque simplesmente não me causam transtorno nenhum, e ao fazer-lhe isso ia contra a lei da natureza, e causava-lhe sofrimento, cada vez que elas tentassem levantar voo.
E chegam a voar a mais de 5 metros de altura, até já tive a ideia de lhe colocar uma camara, e conseguir um bom vídeo, ás costas de uma pata, pois estou a precisar de um drone.
Até tem uma pista de levantar voo e tudo, e regressam sempre a casa, é o que interessa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois não admira que os golfinhos estejam a dar á costa, pois eles são apnhados pelas redes de arrasto, e depois os pescadores, para não estragarem as redes, simplesmente cortam-lhes as barbatanas, e depois claro que eles perdem a sua mobilidade dentro de água, e não conseguem fazer frente ás correntes marítimas.
> Eu tenho aqui várias patas mudas, e elas percorrem o meu terreno todo a voar o andar, e todas as pessoas que as veem a voar, dizem-me se eu não lhes corto as asas, e não corto porque simplesmente não me causam transtorno nenhum, e ao fazer-lhe isso ia contra a lei da natureza, e causava-lhe sofrimento, cada vez que elas tentassem levantar voo.
> E chegam a voar a mais de 5 metros de altura, até já tive a ideia de lhe colocar uma camara, e conseguir um bom vídeo, ás costas de uma pata, pois estou a precisar de um drone.
> Até tem uma pista de levantar voo e tudo, e regressam sempre a casa, é o que interessa.


Não sei como é que existe gente capaz de tais atrocidades!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei como é que existe gente capaz de tais atrocidades!



Pois para esses pescadores, já devem de estar tão habituados a fezer aquilo, que já nem estranham.
Depois não pensam é que se o golfinho tem barbatanas, deve ser por alguma razão, e lhe irão fazer falta.


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2019 às 17:17)

O resto aqui.

*'Never Good News Having Particles in Your Brain'*



> A standard 5-kilogram (11-pound) wash of polyester fabrics has been estimated to release up to 6,000,000 microfibers. Through surface runoff, manufacturing processes, agriculture or waste water treatment facilities, most of this ends up in the environment, for example in rivers, and is eventually lost to the seas. Extrapolations suggest that up to 250 million tons of plastic will be present in the oceans by 2025.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2019 às 20:52)

E hoje tive esta tão inesperada visita, *Borboleta Cauda de Andorinha*_* - Papiliio machaon*_, aos poucos consigo atrair e "segurar", algumas espécies de aves, de borboletas, e muitos insectos auxiliares e polinizadores.
Tenho aqui também uma melra, que está já no choco, num loureiro, a 5 metros de casa, eu já tive uma conversa com ela, e disse-lhe para quando nascerem os filhos, ela pode-lhe dizer que serão cá sempre bem vindos, quando me quiserem vir visitar. 
*



*


----------



## belem (2 Abr 2019 às 23:59)

O funcho é muito bom para atrair borboletas de cauda de andorinha (mas endro, cominhos, cenouras-bravas e até salsa também servem).


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

*A caça à cabra-brava, espécie até há bem pouco tempo extinta em Portugal, pode voltar ao Gerês*

Em causa está um evento marcado para os dias 13 e 14 de Abril que, segundo o FAPAS, promove a caça de uma espécie que já esteve extinta em Portugal, mas que entretanto voltou a viver no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês.

O Fundo para a Protecção dos Animais Selvagens (FAPAS) pediu esta sexta-feira à Câmara Municipal dos Arcos de Valdevez que não autorize a realização das Jornadas Internacionais — Sustentabilidade Económica dos Espaços Ordenados e Protegidos, marcadas para os dias 13 e 14 de Abril, por considerar que promovem a caça de uma espécie que já esteve extinta em Portugal.
Em causa está a preservação da cabra-brava do Gerês que a associação diz ter sido dada como extinta em 1892 devido ao excesso de caça e que regressou a Portugal em 1998. 



https://www.publico.pt/2019/03/29/l...QnNmJpRk449twNudAXd8n7RT3pePJp1ZIUnpTYAWVyrdo


Não sei como é que ainda autorizam um evento desta natureza, enfim secalhar o ICNF, deve de estar aflito e assim consegue angariar mais uns trocos, ou nem que seja para pagar a multa que a GNR lhe passou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 11:39)

*Derrame de combustível causa mancha de grandes dimensões ao largo de Sines*



Alerta foi dado pelas 23h45








Esta manhã, um derrame de combustível começou a criar uma mancha considerável ao largo de Sines, avança a SIC Notícias. 

Na quinta-feira à noite, foram derramadas entre 100 a 150 toneladas de combustível no Terminal 21 do Porto de Sines, durante o abastecimento de um navio, confirmou à TVI24 fonte da Polícia Marítima de Sines.

O alerta foi dado ainda ontem pelas 23h45 e, para já, a administração portuária de Sines colocou barreiras de contenção em redor das embarcações em causa, bem como à saída do porto, de forma a confinar o derrame ao cais.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/652605


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

Ontem á noite, tinha esta bela visita, á porta de casa, parece-me ser um jovem ainda, de um sapo-comum.
Ainda o deixei, num local mais seguro, nas traseiras de casa, onde sempre se pode esconder á vontade, e com mais segurança, e quem deu o alerta do sapo, foi a minha gata.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 14:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ontem á noite, tinha esta bela visita, á porta de casa, parece-me ser um jovem ainda, de um sapo-comum.
> Ainda o deixei, num local mais seguro, nas traseiras de casa, onde sempre se pode esconder á vontade, e com mais segurança, e quem deu o alerta do sapo, foi a minha gata.


Aparecem-me aqui muitas vezes... é interessante que os meus cães nem lhe chegam perto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 14:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aparecem-me aqui muitas vezes... é interessante que os meus cães nem lhe chegam perto...



Pois a minha gata, queria ir á rua, e sapo estava logo á saída da porta, mas ela sempre que ve algo estranho começa a rosnar, quase como um cão, e foi isso que me chamou á atenção.
Ainda no ano passado, viu um javali a passar aqui a 50 metros de casa, e foi ela que também deu o alerta, eu até costumo dizer que é tão vigilante e guarda tanto como um cão.


----------



## Hawk (10 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Lobo-Marinho bébé esta tarde na praia do Porto Santo. Já está a ser vigiado pelas entidades oficiais. Não se sabe se está a repousar ou se está doente, a próxima preia-mar ditará a sua vontade (ou não) de voltar à água.


----------



## Hawk (10 Abr 2019 às 19:34)

_





Um lobo-marinho bebé, com apenas seis meses, esteve durante algumas horas na praia e águas costeiras da Ilha Dourada, tendo sido acompanhada pelos técnicos do Instituto de Florestas e Conservação da Natureza, enquanto repousava.

A informação é transmitida pelo Governo Regional que, através das redes sociais, divulga as imagens da jovem cria e aproveita para deixar algumas recomendações à população que eventualmente possa encontrar algum lobo-marinho.

"Não se esqueça de que é um animal selvagem. Não é um animal agressivo por natureza, mas poderá sê-lo ao sentir-se ameaçado. É curioso e poderá interagir com o que o rodeia;

- No caso de se estar no mar, deve-se manter a distância e evitar perturbar os animais, ou se possível sair calmamente para terra;
- Deve-se evitar entrar em grutas, que se sabe serem utilizadas por lobos-marinhos;
- Procurar alimentar os lobos-marinhos não é aconselhado;
- No caso de se estar a fazer caça submarina, deve-se libertar do peixe e procurar outro local para a caça;
- O contato com cães, potenciais transmissores de doenças, deverá ser evitado ao máximo_


----------



## Hawk (12 Abr 2019 às 16:43)

O lobo continua a frequentar a praia do Porto Santo de forma destemida. Duas notas:

- não é normal uma uma cria tão jovem afastar-se tanto das Desertas durante tanto tempo. Pode estar com dificuldade em voltar ao seu porto-seguro, mas espero que não seja motivado por doença.

- Dos vários vídeos e fotos até agora publicados, o comportamento das pessoas tem sido exemplar. Ninguém se tenta aproximar da cria para tirar fotos, etc. A Secretaria Regional de Educação tem tido um papel fundamental nas últimas 2 décadas para que se adopte bons comportamentos no que diz respeito ao lobo-marinho. Se continuar a frequentar as praias do Porto Santo, e sendo a Páscoa altura de relativa "enchente", espero que este exemplo se propague no tempo.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2019 às 23:23)




----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2019 às 15:43)

Caça no Gerês seria a machadada final. 

A cabra tem um predador natural, o lobo por isso as suas populações estarão sempre controladas. 

A última vez que andei pelo Gerês vim de lá doente com o que vi. Espécies invasoras descontroladas e a ocupar grandes áreas, excesso de turistas em áreas altamente sensíveis onde a presença humana deveria estar condicionada, lixo, gado dentro de cercas baixas e sozinho (depois queixam-se dos lobos), árvores de grande porte a levar podas radicais ou a ser abatidas, etc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2019 às 16:22)

frederico disse:


> Caça no Gerês seria a machadada final.
> 
> A cabra tem um predador natural, o lobo por isso as suas populações estarão sempre controladas.
> 
> A última vez que andei pelo Gerês vim de lá doente com o que vi. Espécies invasoras descontroladas e a ocupar grandes áreas, excesso de turistas em áreas altamente sensíveis onde a presença humana deveria estar condicionada, lixo, gado dentro de cercas baixas e sozinho (depois queixam-se dos lobos), árvores de grande porte a levar podas radicais ou a ser abatidas, etc.



Pois ainda bem, que depois de tantas queixas, e de o caso, desta iniciativa miserável, ter sido levado á assembleia da república, lá se lembraram de cancelar o evento.
Pelo que sei, estava a ser organizado por 1 ou 2 empresas que fazem caça grossa em África, e que algém iria lucrar muito se isto se realizasse.
Eu não conheço o Gerês pessoalmente, mas tenho lido muito acerca deste parque natural, pois a actividade humana, em locais com este deveriam de ser condicionados, o que depois acabam por deixar lixo para trás, claro que podem existir pessoas civilizadas, mas é sempre uma minoria.
Não cabia na cabeça de ninguém, depois de tanto esforço na reintrodução da cabra no parque, para agora 20 anos depois, em espaço de poucas horas, matá-las.
Era a mesma coisa do que daqui a uns anos, se lembrarem de caçar os linces ibéricos.


----------



## bandevelugo (14 Abr 2019 às 17:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois ainda bem, que depois de tantas queixas, e de o caso, desta iniciativa miserável, ter sido levado á assembleia da república, lá se lembraram de cancelar o evento.
> Pelo que sei, estava a ser organizado por 1 ou 2 empresas que fazem caça grossa em África, e que algém iria lucrar muito se isto se realizasse.
> Eu não conheço o Gerês pessoalmente, mas tenho lido muito acerca deste parque natural, pois a actividade humana, em locais com este deveriam de ser condicionados, o que depois acabam por deixar lixo para trás, claro que podem existir pessoas civilizadas, mas é sempre uma minoria.
> Não cabia na cabeça de ninguém, depois de tanto esforço na reintrodução da cabra no parque, para agora 20 anos depois, em espaço de poucas horas, matá-las.
> Era a mesma coisa do que daqui a uns anos, se lembrarem de caçar os linces ibéricos.



Pedro, só uma correção: não houve qualquer "esforço" dos portugueses na reintrodução da cabra no Parque Nacional (e não "natural") da Peneda-Gerês, a população de cabras selvagens veio da Galiza, a partir de um cercado do qual fugiram. Despois estabeleceram-se nas redondezas, incluindo em Portugal.

Quanto ao resto, o mínimo que se pode dizer é que é, de facto, pouco inteligente promover a caça numa área de proteção total dentro de um parque nacional (aliás, o único que existe no nosso país)..


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2019 às 17:31)

Mesmo o lince foi um pouco imposição de fora... para financiar a barragem de Odelouca. Quem salvou a espécie foram os espanhóis...

Ainda hoje é notório que para as aves necrófagas e de rapina existe fronteira...


----------



## hurricane (14 Abr 2019 às 17:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E hoje tive esta tão inesperada visita, *Borboleta Cauda de Andorinha*_* - Papiliio machaon*_, aos poucos consigo atrair e "segurar", algumas espécies de aves, de borboletas, e muitos insectos auxiliares e polinizadores.
> Tenho aqui também uma melra, que está já no choco, num loureiro, a 5 metros de casa, eu já tive uma conversa com ela, e disse-lhe para quando nascerem os filhos, ela pode-lhe dizer que serão cá sempre bem vindos, quando me quiserem vir visitar.
> *
> 
> ...



Como é que consegue atrair? Moro na cidade e tenho um jardim e gostava de poder atrair mais animais


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Abr 2019 às 17:47)

hurricane disse:


> Como é que consegue atrair? Moro na cidade e tenho um jardim e gostava de poder atrair mais animais



Eu também moro na cidade e gostava muito de não atrair moscas, mosquitos, melgas, abelhas, traças, enfim, bicheza do género. O tempo aquece e a gente quer abrir as portas para as varandas e parece que não há insecto que não ache a casa uma sítio convidativo.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2019 às 17:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu também moro na cidade e gostava muito de não atrair moscas, mosquitos, melgas, abelhas, traças, enfim, bicheza do género. O tempo aquece e a gente quer abrir as portas para as varandas e parece que não há insecto que não ache a casa uma sítio convidativo.


Nada como uma boa vespinha a fazer companhia no banho <3

Ei aqui em casa é poupas, é rolas, é andorinhas, é melros, é corvos, grilhos, melgas com vários centimetros, mosquitos q.b., mosquedo e varegeiras, abelhas, vespas, baratas, lagartas e salamandras, cobras, e até esquilos alguns anos aqui passam. Às vezes sinto-me no zoológico


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Abr 2019 às 18:04)

Pedro disse:


> Nada como uma boa vespinha a fazer companhia no banho <3
> 
> Ei aqui em casa é poupas, é rolas, é andorinhas, é melros, é corvos, grilhos, melgas com vários centimetros, mosquitos q.b., mosquedo e varegeiras, abelhas, vespas, baratas, lagartas e salamandras, cobras, e até esquilos alguns anos aqui passam. Às vezes sinto-me no zoológico



Tenho profundo respeito pela biodiversidade. Nem moscas mato. Enxoto-as. Só mato melgas porque não as consigo convencer a desandar e a deixar-me dormir em paz. Dito isto, odeio insectos (ao pé de mim!). Outro motivo para preferir o inverno. Ontem, estava muito bem a almoçar quando uma abelha achou que seria divertido entrar na cozinha e perturbar a refeição. Estava a ver quando um dos gatos ficava com o nariz como uma batata.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2019 às 18:09)

hurricane disse:


> Como é que consegue atrair? Moro na cidade e tenho um jardim e gostava de poder atrair mais animais



Os insectos auxiliares consegues atrair, quando crias o hábitat ideal, para eles se virem alimentar, seja de árvores, flores, ou arbustos, e o mesmo acontece com as aves.
Quando existe um equilibrio, entre predador e presa, não existe nenuma espécie animal que seja um problema para os humanos, o que acontece nas cidades, é que não existe habitat para albergar esse tipo de espécies o que provoca uma concentração, e que de certa forma acaba por chatear as pessoas.
E é para isso mesmo que existe os jardins públicos, pelo menos dão uma ajuda, para albergar aves e insectos, onde a concentração, é muito maior por m2, do que por exemplo num terreno agrícola.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

bandevelugo disse:


> Pedro, só uma correção: não houve qualquer "esforço" dos portugueses na reintrodução da cabra no Parque Nacional (e não "natural") da Peneda-Gerês, a população de cabras selvagens veio da Galiza, a partir de um cercado do qual fugiram. Despois estabeleceram-se nas redondezas, incluindo em Portugal.
> 
> Quanto ao resto, o mínimo que se pode dizer é que é, de facto, pouco inteligente promover a caça numa área de proteção total dentro de um parque nacional (aliás, o único que existe no nosso país)..



Pelo que li nas notícias que saíram nos media por acaso tinha ficado, que tinha mesmo sido reintroduzida, cá em Portugal, mas secalhar interpretei mal o que estava escrito, e não me recordo disso acontecer porque na altura nem sequer era nascido.
Mas atenção que este evento de caça tinha o aval do ICNF, o que ainda deixa muito mais a desejar por parte de uma entidade gestora do parque.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 09:18)

Até quando será que vão insistir a colocar chumbos em aves, não cinegéticas, ou em linces, e numa cegonha, não há desculpas, pois ela identifica-se bem a qualquer altitude que ela vá, pelo seu elevado porte.
São estes e outros actos medíocres, que acabam por describilizar o sector cinegético.



"Que triste notícia a que temos para dar.

Ingressou hoje no nosso centro uma cegonha-branca (Ciconia ciconia) vítima de tentativa de abate por tiro. Pode ainda ver-se no Raio-X realizado, um ovo que esta ave iria pôr em breve. Tendo em conta o seu estado de saúde, a postura já não será possível.

Esta é uma espécie protegida e não cinegética, pelo que este ato é considerado ilegal.

Caso assista a este tipo de situações, denuncie. 
Não compactue com quem prejudica estas magníficas aves."


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2019 às 11:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até quando será que vão insistir a colocar chumbos em aves, não cinegéticas, ou em linces, e numa cegonha, não há desculpas, pois ela identifica-se bem a qualquer altitude que ela vá, pelo seu elevado porte.
> São estes e outros actos medíocres, que acabam por describilizar o sector cinegético.
> 
> 
> ...



Uma verdadeira estupidez...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Abr 2019 às 11:51)

A sede de sangue não tem limites. Não se pode esperar grande coisa de quem sente prazer com a morte (dos outros).


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

Tive um colega na escola básica cujo passatempo era matar gatos com uma espingarda de pressão. Felizmente estes cromos estão a acabar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

frederico disse:


> Tive um colega na escola básica cujo passatempo era matar gatos com uma espingarda de pressão. Felizmente estes cromos estão a acabar.


Era bom que estivessem... tristeza!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 19:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sede de sangue não tem limites. Não se pode esperar grande coisa de quem sente prazer com a morte (dos outros).





luismeteo3 disse:


> Era bom que estivessem... tristeza!



Infelizmente, antigamente, que é como que diz à uns 10 ou 20 anos atrás esse tipo de ritual era muito usual, não existia telemóveis nem computadores para ocuparem o tempo, como agora, e então era esse o modo de divertimento das crianças.
Os meus colegas de escola chegaram-me a contar as crueldades que faziam, a sapos, gatos, e a tantos outros animais, que mais vale nem contar, felizmente eu deveria de ser o único que sempre tive juízo, e nunca cometi estas barbaridade.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Quem faz isso tem ali uma certa semente de psicopatia e sociopatia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Abr 2019 às 22:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente, antigamente, que é como que diz à uns 10 ou 20 anos atrás esse tipo de ritual era muito usual, não existia telemóveis nem computadores para ocuparem o tempo, como agora, e então era esse o modo de divertimento das crianças.
> Os meus colegas de escola chegaram-me a contar as crueldades que faziam, a sapos, gatos, e a tantos outros animais, que mais vale nem contar, felizmente eu deveria de ser o único que sempre tive juízo, e nunca cometi estas barbaridade.



É fugir dessa gente. Se leres um pouco sobre psicopatia em geral e assassinos em série em particular, verás que uma enorme percentagem dessas criaturas começou a praticar em animais não humanos. Maldade é maldade. Prazer em fazer sofrer é prazer em fazer sofrer. Gente que vitimiza animais só não faz o mesmo aos seus pares se não puder ou por ter medo das consequências legais.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2019 às 12:21)

*Architects say Notre Dame CANNOT be rebuilt the same way because France no longer has trees big enough*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 21:22)

"Caros vizinhos,
Hoje, no Jardim Amália Rodrigues, deparei-me com esta híbrida extraordinária. Nunca tinha reparado nesta árvore, apesar de passar por ali várias vezes por semana. Como terá isto acontecido? Será que a figueira nasceu e cresceu dentro da cavidade da oliveira ou será um enxerto?? Algum de vocês já tinha reparado nela?"



Fonte: Vizinhos das Avenidas Novas

Esta situação não deixa de ser caricata, e interessante ao mesmo tempo, já vi muito arbustos, que crescem dentro de pernadas de oliveiras, outros em cavidades de pedras, e são plantas que podem conviver em perfeita harmonia durante toda a sua vida.
Agora resta saber que chegou primeiro, se foi a oliveira ou a figueira, mas asposto, que este jardim, inicialmente seria um terreno agrícola, que que estava já lá uma figueira que deveria ter sido arrancada, mas basta um resto de raíz, ficar enterrada, para dar lugar a outra nova figueira, e que a oliveira, por ventura foi transplantada para aquele lugar, e depois com aquela cavidade da oliveira deu, lugar a uma nova árvore neste caso.


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Abr 2019 às 20:50)

Orion disse:


> *Architects say Notre Dame CANNOT be rebuilt the same way because France no longer has trees big enough*



Fake news.

Sempre que há qualquer catástrofe, os auto-proclamados "ecologistas" desatam a fazer notas de imprensa apocalípticas, para assustar o povo e atingir os seus objetivos. Tudo falso.

É óbvio que há muitos carvalhos em França para reconstruir esta e muitas mais catedrais (https://reporterre.net/Notre-Dame-le-bois-de-chene-de-la-charpente-etait-mediocre), só quem não conhece França é que poderia dizer o contrário.

_«Il y a encore de nombreux chênes de 200, 300 ans dans les forêts publiques, qui font partie des ressources disponibles pour la cathédrale»_

Aliás, imagino que em toda a França haja já inúmeros autarcas a quererem ser eles a doar a madeira para a reconstrução... https://france3-regions.francetvinf...-commune-reconstruire-notre-dame-1656636.html 

_
_


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 20:58)

bandevelugo disse:


> Fake news.
> 
> Sempre que há qualquer catástrofe, os auto-proclamados "ecologistas" desatam a fazer notas de imprensa apocalípticas, para assustar o povo e atingir os seus objetivos. Tudo falso.
> 
> ...



Pois os países do norte da Europa, sempre foram muito "ricos", em madeiras nobres como os carvalhos, que sempre foram usados para tanoaria, ou para construção naval, pois são países que tem uma enorme área florestal.
Aliás concordo contigo, se em França houver a madeira suficiente para usar na construção da Catedral, porque não usá-la na sua reconstrução, fica ainda mais barata do que estar a mandá-la vir de outro lado, e não sabendo a sua qualidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2019 às 13:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até quando será que vão insistir a colocar chumbos em aves, não cinegéticas, ou em linces, e numa cegonha, não há desculpas, pois ela identifica-se bem a qualquer altitude que ela vá, pelo seu elevado porte.
> São estes e outros actos medíocres, que acabam por describilizar o sector cinegético.
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui, fica a notícia do Correio da Manhã:
*Cegonha ferida com 10 chumbos de caçadeira no Algarve*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/cegonha-ferida-com-10-chumbos-em-olhao

Reportagem : https://www.cm-tv.pt/atualidade/detalhe/cegonha-e-atingida-por-10-tiros-de-cacadeira-no-algarve

Curiosamente, só o Correio da Manhã publicou o caso.

Deviam era encher a cabeça de quem disparou contra a cegonha. Uma ave que tem a sua beleza e encanto e que moro numa cidade aonde é frequente vê-las em todo o seu esplendor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica a notícia do Correio da Manhã:
> *Cegonha ferida com 10 chumbos de caçadeira no Algarve*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/cegonha-ferida-com-10-chumbos-em-olhao
> ...



É verdade, é mesmo uma pena, a pessoa não receber o mesmo tratamento que ela deu á probre cegonha, e inofensiva.
É uma das aves que eu admiro muito, quer pelo seu impressionante ninho, quer pelo seu porte.
Conheço aqui alguns poste de alta tensão, em que alguns tem mais de 10 ninhos de cegonha.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2019 às 14:55)

*Researchers see health effects across generations from popular weed killer*


----------



## belem (27 Abr 2019 às 19:40)

Hoje ouvi a primeira poupa deste ano (aqui junto a Óbidos). Aguardo os cucos. Na Arrábida e na Serra da Estrela há poucos anos, lembro-me de ouvir muitos (mas mais tarde do que esta altura).
Rolas-bravas ainda não ouvi nenhuma este ano aqui em Óbidos, mas também não tenho estado sempre aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 20:07)

belem disse:


> Hoje ouvi a primeira poupa deste ano (aqui junto a Óbidos). Aguardo os cucos. Na Arrábida e na Serra da Estrela há poucos anos, lembro-me de ouvir muitos (mas mais tarde do que esta altura).
> Rolas-bravas ainda não ouvi nenhuma este ano aqui em Óbidos, mas também não tenho estado sempre aqui.



Sim as poupas, costumam-se ver mais no inicio do verão, principalmente em jardins públicos, em zonas relvadas, quanto ás rolas bravas, já nem tenho esperança nenhuma em alguma vez, ver alguma, pois em 26 anos que tenho, e nunca vi nem uma na vida.


----------



## belem (27 Abr 2019 às 20:21)

E por aí nunca ouviste nenhuma? O ano passado ouvi algumas por aqui.
Ainda vais encontrar rolas-bravas quando menos esperares.


----------



## belem (27 Abr 2019 às 20:31)

Já agora...Aqui não tenho acesso aos meus dados, mas foi há cerca de uma semana que ouvi aqui o primeiro noitibó.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 20:44)

belem disse:


> E por aí nunca ouviste nenhuma? O ano passado ouvi algumas por aqui.
> Ainda vais encontrar rolas-bravas quando menos esperares.



Ainda não ouvi nehuma, e nem estou com grande esperanças, o que ainda aqui a fazer uma grande cantoria, é os abelharucos, e os melros, aliás este ano, tenho aqui várias crias de melros, para sairem dos ninhos, nas minhas árvores, nunca tive aqui tanta criação, o que me deixa bastante satisfeito.

Parece que na zona do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros secalhar observam-se melhor as rolas bravas.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2019 às 00:37)

belem disse:


> Hoje ouvi a primeira poupa deste ano (aqui junto a Óbidos). Aguardo os cucos. Na Arrábida e na Serra da Estrela há poucos anos, lembro-me de ouvir muitos (mas mais tarde do que esta altura).
> Rolas-bravas ainda não ouvi nenhuma este ano aqui em Óbidos, mas também não tenho estado sempre aqui.



Cucos tenho ouvido bastantes vezes desde finais de março, aqui perto de casa e noutros locais. Poupas também. Pelos vistos os cucos gostam de cantar quando está a nevar  Este ano, já por três vezes, ouvi o cuco enquanto nevava.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 09:25)

Dan disse:


> Cucos tenho ouvido bastantes vezes desde finais de março, aqui perto de casa e noutros locais. Poupas também. Pelos vistos os cucos gostam de cantar quando está a nevar  Este ano, já por três vezes, ouvi o cuco enquanto nevava.



Também tenho ouvido com frequencia, os cucos, e o "martelo peneumático", ou seja o pica pau, que muito gosta de andar a furar os poste de madeira, das telecomunicações.


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2019 às 19:41)

Pica paus por aqui também se têm ouvido. 
Tem sido muito raro é ouvir rouxinóis... Até bufos-reais oiço em quase todas as noites, mas rouxinóis é que tem sido uma raridade.
Até perto da Ericeira e na serra da Carregueira parecem ser muito mais comuns...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

Que insecto será este?


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 20:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que insecto será este?


Tenho visto muito insectos, mas como esse nunca vi nenhum, nem parecido sequer, experimenta publicar ambas as fotos neste grupo do facebook, onde existe pessoas mais especializadas nesta área.

*COLEOPTERA em Portugal*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/543228439026604/


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2019 às 21:19)

E muitas vezes cantam pela noite dentro (e com alguma variedade regional de dialetos... ).


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

belem disse:


> E muitas vezes cantam pela noite dentro (e com alguma variedade regional de dialetos... ).



É verdade eu adoro ouvir o rouxinol, a cantar, ás vezes ás 6 da manhã, já eles fazem uma "festa", e até chegam a fazer de despertador.
Com os dias quentes já ontem, a cigarra já voltou a ter "emprego".


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Abr 2019 às 00:16)

belem disse:


> E muitas vezes cantam pela noite dentro (e com alguma variedade regional de dialetos... ).


É fantástico o cantar deles. Por aqui tem um que canta toda a santa noite e pela manhã continua com o seu chilrear.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Até quando é que continuamos com esta atitude tão reles e cruel para todo o ecossistema, ainda no sábado, vi um amontaodo de plástico, simplesmente deixado, junto a uma estrada alcatroada, em cima da estrada do aqueduto do Alviela, de certeza, que eram mais de 25 quilos.


----------



## belem (29 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

Hoje aqui perto de Óbidos, lá ouvi pelo menos um rouxinol e os pirilampos adultos já desde há semana e meia que começaram a aparecer. Anda há uns 5 minutos vi um.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2019 às 21:21)

belem disse:


> Hoje aqui perto de Óbidos, lá ouvi pelo menos um rouxinol e os pirilampos adultos já desde há semana e meia que começaram a aparecer. Anda há uns 5 minutos vi um.



Esta tarde, observei bem de perto, cerca de 10 metros, o cantar de uma Toutinegra-de-barrete-preto(_Sylvia atricapilla), _e que me "brindou", com um belíssimo cantar durante uns minutos.
Mas as aves andam mesmo numa euforia, num corre-corre de um lado para o outro, umas já a alimentar os filhotes, outras ainda a fazer o seu ninho, e outras nas cantorias.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

Aqui também se fazem ouvir e realmente cantam muito bem.
Outra ave que gosto de ouvir é o pisco, que apresenta também uma grande variedade de dialetos, alguns bem diferentes do que é normal ouvir na espécie. Ontem estava aqui um com um cantar anormalmente cristalino, quase irreconhecivel para a espécie.
As variadas espécies de tordos que por vezes aqui passam, também são soberbas nesse aspeto.
Mudando de assunto ainda há bocado tinha um lagarto de água de volta de um bebedouro que fiz (que está sempre cheio, porque tenho-o à sombra e meio tapado e recebe água da chuva).
Tem uns 25 cms de profundidade.
Ainda que existam cursos de água por aqui, apenas um é permanente, mas não fica perto e o outro  não é de fácil acesso.
Também existem duas fontes, mas após anos com chuvas abaixo do normal, a que está à superfície pode secar no verão.
Aconteceu há pouco tempo (assim de cor,  não sei precisar quando) pela primeira vez desde que estou aqui (já há uns 8 anos).
Quando secou,  era ver a bicharada a querer aceder aos coletores de água da chuva ( que servem para regar as culturas) e uma vez dei com um lagarto de água afogado, por isso decidi instalar imediatamente uns bebedouros, que só em situações muito raras tive que meter um pouco mais de água.

PS: Existe um lago aqui perto, que tem tido sempre água, mas está no meio de um descampado, e nem todos os animais gostam de se expôr e nem todos podem achá-lo assim tão próximo (talvez seja para os  coelhos e para as aves por exemplo).


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2019 às 14:43)

*Biodegradable bags can hold a full load of shopping after three years in the environment*


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

belem disse:


> Aqui também se fazem ouvir e realmente cantam muito bem.
> Outra ave que gosto de ouvir é o pisco, que apresenta também uma grande variedade de dialetos, alguns bem diferentes do que é normal ouvir na espécie. Ontem um tinha um cantar anormalmente cristalino, quase irreconhecivel para a espécie.
> As variadas espécies de tordos que por vezes aqui passam, também são soberbas nesse aspeto.
> Mudando de assunto ainda há bocado tinha um lagarto de água de volta de um bebedouro que fiz (que está sempre cheio, porque tenho-o à sombra e meio tapado e recebe água da chuva).
> ...



A fonte que fica à superfície secou em outubro de 2017.
Tanto quanto sei e desde que aqui estou, nunca tinha acontecido


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2019 às 13:43)

Uma espécie, que por acaso, já ouvi duas vezes (e gostei muito do cantar), foi o papa-figos.
Tal aconteceu nas Moreiras Grandes (Torres Novas) e no Alqueva (perto de Amieira).


----------



## rokleon (2 Mai 2019 às 17:18)

Desflorestação na floresta da Amazónia...  Dados de satélite.
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...Ms41bmnLEaL8vxFNx6ml9SveHz3b5IfVmnwszyBd25I34


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2019 às 17:38)

belem disse:


> Uma espécie, que por acaso, já ouvi duas vezes (e gostei muito do cantar), foi o papa-figos.
> Tal aconteceu nas Moreiras Grandes (Torres Novas) e no Alqueva (perto de Amieira).



O papa-figos, é de facto um bonita ave, mas nunca a ouvi a cantar ao vivo, mas se ouviste um a cantar aqui numa localidade do meu concelho, é porque elas existem por cá, pode é ser em número reduzido.
Hoje vi, mais de 8 abelharucos, estavam na estrada, junto aos seus ninhos, que fizeram, numa encosta.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2019 às 12:38)

A APA (Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente) continua com a 'limpeza' do Rio Velho época de nidificação adentro. Indiferentes a haver largas dezenas de ninhos de cegonhas e milhafres visíveis nas árvores das margens, com ovos e crias, a zona continua a ser completamente arrasada, as árvores cortadas e os ninhos deitados ao chão. Muitos outros ninhos de outras espécies de aves escondem-se na galeria ripícola, nas margens ou na vegetação aquática.
As máquinas continuam a descer o rio e a arrasar tudo à sua passagem, avançando agora sobre uma das zonas mais bem conservadas a nível de biodiversidade de todo o Baixo Mondego, com habitats que albergam espécies vegetais raras a nível nacional e que constituem importante local de nidificação para um vasto leque de aves.

As instituições que deveriam ser exemplares no seu procedimento revelam-se uma vergonha para o país e para os cidadãos.






















Artigo e Imagens da página do Facebook MilVoz - conservação da natureza.


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2019 às 14:54)

*Lost world: UN report shows Nature at death's door*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2019 às 20:14)

DaniFR disse:


> A APA (Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente) continua com a 'limpeza' do Rio Velho época de nidificação adentro. Indiferentes a haver largas dezenas de ninhos de cegonhas e milhafres visíveis nas árvores das margens, com ovos e crias, a zona continua a ser completamente arrasada, as árvores cortadas e os ninhos deitados ao chão. Muitos outros ninhos de outras espécies de aves escondem-se na galeria ripícola, nas margens ou na vegetação aquática.
> As máquinas continuam a descer o rio e a arrasar tudo à sua passagem, avançando agora sobre uma das zonas mais bem conservadas a nível de biodiversidade de todo o Baixo Mondego, com habitats que albergam espécies vegetais raras a nível nacional e que constituem importante local de nidificação para um vasto leque de aves.
> 
> As instituições que deveriam ser exemplares no seu procedimento revelam-se uma vergonha para o país e para os cidadãos.
> ...



Já tinha lido essa notícia, infelizmente a APA, em vez de dar o exemplo em prol da conservação de espécies, faz precisamente o contrário.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2019 às 14:54)

O milhafre-real poderá desaparecer na Andaluzia nos próximos 20 anos se não forem tomadas medidas, alertou hoje uma equipa do espanhol Conselho Superior de Investigações Científicas (CSIC).



Hoje estima-se que restem apenas 30 casais de milhafre-real (_Milvus milvus_) na Andaluzia. A espécie só não se extinguiu ainda porque estes últimos milhafres-reais vivem no Parque Nacional de Doñana, revela o estudo agora publicado na revista científica _Endangered Species Research_.

Neste artigo, os investigadores documentam com detalhe a “deterioração histórica” que as populações desta ave de rapina têm sofrido desde os anos 1960 até aos nossos dias.






Milhafre-real. Foto: F. Sergio



Chegaram à conclusão que a espécie perdeu 95% da sua população, fora de Doñana, nos últimos 40 anos. De 80 casais nos anos 1980 – quando, fora de Doñana, o milhafre-real ocupava a Serra Morena, a região em volta de Cazorla e o estuário do Odiel – existem hoje apenas três casais.

Em Portugal, há cada vez menos milhafres-reais a fazer ninho e a reproduzir-se. O primeiro censo nacional da espécie, promovido pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) em 2001 permitiu contabilizar a população nacional em 50 a 100 casais nidificantes. A população residente está classificada como Criticamente Em Perigo de extinção e a população invernante é considerada Vulnerável.

Esta é uma situação bastante diferente do que acontecia até ao início do século XX. “O milhafre-real era uma espécie bastante comum como nidificante em Portugal, especialmente no Centro e no Sul, vivendo em estreita relação com as populações rurais”, escrevem os autores do livro “Aves de Portugal” (Assírio & Alvim, 2010). Entre as causas deste declínio estão a perseguição directa e os venenos.

Na Andaluzia, as ameaças a esta ave incluem os venenos, a electrocussão em linhas eléctricas, a diminuição das presas, a transformação do habitat, a exposição a poluentes, o aumento da competição com outras espécies e o aumento da pressão da predação.

“Ao longo de 60 anos documentámos uma silenciosa diminuição gradual dos efectivos desta espécie, uma marcada contracção da sua área de distribuição e uma deterioração da sua capacidade reprodutora”, disse, em comunicado, Fabrizio Sergio, investigador do CSIC na Estação Biológica de Doñana.

Acontece que nem mesmo Doñana garante protecção total ao milhafre-real, alertam os investigadores.

“Estes fenómenos a nível regional são replicados dentro do Parque Nacional de Doñana, só que aqui, por ser uma área protegida, ocorrem a uma velocidade muito mais lenta e cria-se a falsa sensação de que está tudo bem nas áreas protegidas”, acrescentou.






Foto: F. Sergio



Ainda que as áreas protegidas sejam cruciais para a fauna em perigo de extinção, não são a solução definitiva para os problemas de conservação, defendem os investigadores no artigo.



*Um estudo exaustivo*
Para chegar a estas conclusões, os investigadores reuniram os estudos já publicados sobre a abundância e distribuição do milhafre-real na Andaluzia. Depois recolheram e organizaram a informação acumulada nos diários de campo de naturalistas, biólogos, guardas da natureza e fotógrafos que trabalharam ou visitaram Doñana desde os anos de 1960.

Por fim, completaram esta informação com a monitorização da espécie feita, recentemente, pela Estação Biológica de Doñana e pelos funcionários da área protegida.

Desde os anos 1990 até à actualidade fez-se um seguimento de campo mais pormenorizado, localizando cada casal e monitorizado o seu êxito reprodutor. “Com esta informação tornou-se mais relevante a crescente importância de Doñana para a conservação desta espécie”, salientou Fabrizio Sergio. “Se nos anos 70 e 80, Doñana albergava cerca de 50% dos milhafres-reais andaluzes, hoje alberga mais de 96% da população.”






Foto: F. Sergio



Dentro de Doñana, a população passou de 70 casais nos anos 1980 para apenas 37 em 2017 e 28 em 2018.

A redução do êxito reprodutor foi muito marcada durante esse mesmo período de tempo. Actualmente, mais de 70% dos casais não consegue terminar com êxito uma reprodução anual. Passou-se de uma média de 100 novos milhafres-reais por ano em Doñana nos anos 1980 para uma média de 10 na actualidade.



*Actuar com urgência*
Segundo os investigadores, é urgente identificar, localizar e eventualmente corrigir as ameaças à espécie. “É prioritário conhecer o papel que temos nestes factores sobre a redução populacional”, disse Julio Blas, outro dos autores do estudo.

“É provável que existam interacções entre estes problemas e as alterações climáticas e já começámos um estudo sobre o sistema hormonal e a sua relação com a capacidade de resposta a determinados aspectos ecológicos nesta espécie.”

Os especialistas recomendam o início de um programa de marcação com localizares GPS que actuem como equipas de vigilância remota, para identificar espacial e temporalmente os indivíduos, localizar em tempo real onde se produz a mortalidade e actuar com rapidez para corrigir os problemas detectados.

“Se conseguirmos aumentar a sobrevivência dos adultos até chegar a valores máximos registados na bibliografia, em apenas 10 anos seria possível recuperar o limiar de 70 casais que existiam nos anos 80”, concluiu Blas.

A 7 de Setembro do ano passado, a Junta da Andaluzia apresentou o _Plano de Conservação do Milhafre-real _que tem como grande objectivo diminuir a categoria de ameaça naquela região espanhola. O Plano, integrado no Plano de Recuperação e Conservação de Aves Necrófagas – com um orçamento anual de 449.184 euros -, assenta em cinco medidas prioritárias para conseguir, pelo menos, entre 50 e 75 casais nidificantes em Doñana e entre cinco e 10 casais no Norte de Huelva. Entre elas estão a diminuição da taxa de mortalidade não natural, através da Estratégia Andaluzia contra o veneno, e reduzir o número de mortes de milhafres por colisão com os aerogeradores dos parques eólicos.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/inv...xTd6Z3vtshJLrB6r2ATpa6pXMhAbpIvlGMzG0wpjLdSYA


----------



## hurricane (6 Mai 2019 às 12:50)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gent-threat-loss-earth-natural-life-un-report

Todos os dias sao más noticias em relacao 'a biodiversidade. Ja nem sei o que é que devemos fazer. Mudarmos por completo o nosso estilo de vida?


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2019 às 22:08)

https://www.footprintnetwork.org/content/uploads/2019/05/WWF_GFN_EU_Overshoot_Day_report.pdf


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2019 às 21:49)

Nestas últimas semanas encontrei algumas espécies interessantes:





























Desculpem o tamanho das imagens e o facto de uma ou outra estar um pouco desfocada. O telemóvel é assim e visualizar as imagens nele também não é a melhor opção.
Encontrei também uma pequena cobra numa curso de água, cerca de 60-70 cm, fina, com algumas riscas e cor entre o creme\cinza-claro. Não deu para fotografar mas tirei-a da levada funda onde estava pois parecia não conseguir sair de lá - estava enrolada num ramo e água com corrente rápida.
Outras espécies andam por aí, desde falconídeos vários, pássaros vários e muitos outros fugidios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 22:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nestas últimas semanas encontrei algumas espécies interessantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para observares essa quantidade toda de anfíbios, alguns dos quais que só se encontram em cursos de água, e em locais muito sombrios, são todos um óptimos auxiliares, o escaravelho da palmeira, não deixa de ter o seu encanto, as pessoas a quem esse bicho já lhes matou palmeiras centenárias, é que lhe tem um ódio de morte.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2019 às 08:19)

O escaravelho...
Por acaso não sabia que esta espécie era a responsável pela "extinção" das palmeiras.
Há um aspecto positivo: o daesh já não será tentado a restituir o califado por não se sentir em casa; sem palmeiras não há "ambiente".


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2019 às 09:54)

Até Rana iberica tens aí!

Já agora, este foi encontrado dentro de água ou fora de água:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2019 às 14:52)

belem disse:


> Até Rana iberica tens aí!
> Já agora, este foi encontrado dentro de água ou fora de água:


Foi encontrado dentro de água. Esta espécie de tritão abunda nesta zona, normalmente observam-se dentro de pequenas linhas de água ou fontes públicas, tanques com água corrente de nascente, etc.

Quanto à rã ibérica, encontrei-a no Gerês. Há-as de cor castanha mas também em cinza-claro.

A salamandra de pintas amarela estava morta numa linha de água seca. Já há umas semanas avistei outra, também morta, numa estrada de paralelos.


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2019 às 23:25)

Ok, obrigado pela informação!

As rãs-ibéricas variam muito de côr, já vi algumas com tons de laranja vivo, no Gerês.

Aqui dizem que pode chegar até a vermelho:

https://portugaselvagem.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/ra-iberica-rana-iberica/


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2019 às 09:47)

Ontem à tarde ouvi um papa-figos na Parede. 

Presumo que seja pouco comum nesta região...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2019 às 10:37)

Boas

Só para partilhar que no dia 1 de Maio vi um sacarabos na serra de Santo António, Alcanena.
Confesso que apanhámos um susto, pois apareceu e desapareceu rapidamente no mato. 
Já ontem vi um licranço e um sardão na serra de Sintra.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2019 às 11:46)

Bons achados!

O mangusto (ou sacarrabos) é o tal que se pensava ser introduzido e afinal os últimos estudos indicam que não foi introduzido e já anda por cá há muito tempo.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2019 às 12:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Só para partilhar que no dia 1 de Maio vi um sacarabos na serra de Santo António, Alcanena.
> Confesso que apanhámos um susto, pois apareceu e desapareceu rapidamente no mato.
> Já ontem vi um licranço e um sardão na serra de Sintra.



Aqui na minha zona do Ribatejo são muito frequentes, o ultimo que eu vi estava a passar a estrada por volta das 8h30 da manhã em Abril (não  me recordo do dia), na estrada entre Benavente e o Biscainho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2019 às 12:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Só para partilhar que no dia 1 de Maio vi um sacarabos na serra de Santo António, Alcanena.
> Confesso que apanhámos um susto, pois apareceu e desapareceu rapidamente no mato.
> Já ontem vi um licranço e um sardão na serra de Sintra.



Ainda á cerca de 1 mes, vi um sacarrabos, a cerca de 10 metros á minha frente, e ele nem se aprecebeu da minha presença, e isto foi pela hora de almoço, eles tem aqui um verdadeiro "hotel", com uma enormes galerias, numa encosta de carrascos, aqui bem próximo de casa.
A sua pelagem, quando exposta ao sol, até brilha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2019 às 13:26)

Pois bem, eu já andei por muitos sítios, áreas protegidas, campo, e nunca encontrei nenhum magusto natural. 
Dizem que é o predador mais fácil de encontrar no Interior, mas mesmo esse eu nunca vi.


----------



## Pek (15 Mai 2019 às 13:51)

Veta la Palma (Sevilha) hoje.

Essa área é nos arredores de Doñana, mas não dentro do Parque Nacional, mas o Parque Natural. Uma maravilha.


E algo da minha casa com o pintarroxo comum como protagonista:


----------



## cool (15 Mai 2019 às 13:54)

Boas.
Aqui no monte onde vivo, na Serra de Grândola, costuma aparecer à noite uma doninha, que sobe para o telhado para caçar pardais  através de uma buganvília que está encostada à casa.
Como o tecto é de madeira ouço as suas movimentações durante as caçadas....
Esta semana também apareceram os javalis mesmo junto à habitação e "lavraram" uma área extensa....talvez aproveite para plantar qualquer coisinha....!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2019 às 00:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nestas últimas semanas encontrei algumas espécies interessantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belos registos!  Os anfíbios são os meus preferidos, adoro-os, não sei bem porquê. Devo ter sido um anfíbio noutra vida...


----------



## Pek (16 Mai 2019 às 07:28)

Mais de Veta la Palma (Sevilha), arredores de Doñana, agora mesmo:


O paraíso do ornitólogo


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2019 às 07:58)

O som das aves dos sapais e salinas tem algo de místico e terapêutico.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2019 às 09:44)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui no monte onde vivo, na Serra de Grândola, costuma aparecer à noite uma doninha, que sobe para o telhado para caçar pardais  através de uma buganvília que está encostada à casa.
> Como o tecto é de madeira ouço as suas movimentações durante as caçadas....
> Esta semana também apareceram os javalis mesmo junto à habitação e "lavraram" uma área extensa....talvez aproveite para plantar qualquer coisinha....!



É uma maravilha viver no campo e ter contacto frequente com a fauna!


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2019 às 15:02)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui no monte onde vivo, na Serra de Grândola, costuma aparecer à noite uma doninha, que sobe para o telhado para caçar pardais  através de uma buganvília que está encostada à casa.
> Como o tecto é de madeira ouço as suas movimentações durante as caçadas....
> Esta semana também apareceram os javalis mesmo junto à habitação e "lavraram" uma área extensa....talvez aproveite para plantar qualquer coisinha....!



É também uma zona boa para anfíbios e cogumelos:

http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/4889/1/ulfc092719_tm_ana_pereira.pdf

http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=15&cid=89262&bl=1&viewall=true

https://www.apcor.pt/montado/biodiversidade/flora/


----------



## cool (16 Mai 2019 às 16:14)

MSantos disse:


> É uma maravilha viver no campo e ter contacto frequente com a fauna!



Boas!
É bem verdade....e os únicos engarrafamentos que apanho são de rebanhos de ovelhas...!


----------



## cool (16 Mai 2019 às 16:23)

belem disse:


> É também uma zona boa para anfíbios e cogumelos:
> 
> http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/4889/1/ulfc092719_tm_ana_pereira.pdf
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelos links....muito interessantes !
Vivo na zona da Herdade da Ribeira Abaixo...talvez a uns 3 km..... há uns anos estiveram aqui no monte vários alunos do pólo Universitário que faziam pesquisa para as teses de mestrado, num açude que existe aqui no monte. 
Segundo penso estava relacionado com os lagostins de água doce e a razão pela qual não existem nesta área.
Também esteve há uns anos um amigo (o Sr.Noémio) que colaborava na altura com o Aquário Vasco da Gama e que era apaixonado por anfíbios.
Ele é que me ensinou os nomes de muitos espécimes de Salamandras, Pleurodeles....etc que vinha para cá estudar nas noites húmidas e amenas de Outubro e Novembro !


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2019 às 21:39)

*Mandioca, milho e cana-de-açúcar: cápsulas de café da Delta dizem adeus ao plástico*

A Delta Q anunciou o lançamento de cápsulas de café 100% biodegradáveis, sem plásticos, que devem chegar ao mercado já no início do segundo semestre.

José Volta e Pinto
16 de Maio de 2019, 13:36
Numa altura em que o problema do plástico atrai cada vez mais a atenção da sociedade, a Delta Q apresentou uma nova cápsula de café com “0% plásticos, 0% microplásticos e 0% alumínio”. Feitas à base de cana-de-açúcar, mandioca e milho, um composto chamado BioPBS, foram desenvolvidas no Centro de Inovação do Grupo Nabeiro, “em conjunto com parceiros externos e centros de investigação nacionais”, pode ler-se em comunicado da Delta enviado ao P3. A ideia de cápsulas sem plástico não é nova, mas a iniciativa é a primeira em Portugal.


Estas cápsulas vão começar a ser utilizadas no segundo semestre do ano. Por ser totalmente biodegradável, o produto terá uma validade de apenas 90 dias. Os cafés embalados nesta cápsula vão cumprir a tripla certificação de sustentabilidade (conservação da biodiversidade, agricultura sustentável e produção biológica) e as embalagens em cartão do produto vão ser amigas do ambiente — totalmente recicláveis e impressas com tintas biológicas.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/05/16/p...hHZ5olcpcJcDSMiqXVhxKfvk4Kuu8xaXPC8P8SD1R-ekQ


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2019 às 22:12)

*414 million pieces of plastic found on remote island group in Indian Ocean *

Relacionado com isto...


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2019 às 23:23)

*Como o plástico acelera o aquecimento global*



> Se os microplásticos perturbarem a capacidade dos ecossistemas submarinos de absorver o gás, isso poderia comprometer seriamente os esforços para combater o aquecimento global.



 *Plastic pollution in the oceans is harming bacteria that create 10% of the oxygen we need to breathe, study finds*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2019 às 23:28)

Nunca vi tantos sardões como este ano, especialmente na praia, coisa que nunca tinha visto. São mesmo bonitos  E grandes!


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2019 às 23:55)

Espetacular, João Pedro!

Os sardões realmente grandes, são sempre um bom achado.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mai 2019 às 00:08)

belem disse:


> Espetacular, João Pedro!
> 
> Os sardões realmente grandes, são sempre um bom achado.


Tenho visto de todos os tamanhos, e este não foi o maior apesar de já ter alguns 30 cm, mas foi na mesma zona. Utilizam os passadiços como abrigo por isso não é preciso procurar muito. O maior que vi estava mesmo em cima do passadiço a apanhar sol, mas não o consegui fotografar, já estava com o sangue quentinho e raspou-se num instante  Este estava ainda meio mole, era cedo ainda


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2019 às 09:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca vi tantos sardões como este ano, especialmente na praia, coisa que nunca tinha visto. São mesmo bonitos  E grandes!




Bonito exemplar!

O maior que eu vi devia ter quase uns 50cm, infelizmente estava morto numa estrada, provavelmente atropelado.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2019 às 10:14)

50 cm, sem contar com a cauda?


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2019 às 11:02)

belem disse:


> 50 cm, sem contar com a cauda?



A contar com a cauda claro! Não era um dragão de Komodo! 

Complemento que o avistamento que vi foi na Terra Quente Transmontana, perto de Morais (Macedo de Cavaleiros).


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2019 às 11:13)

Sardões com meio metro (cauda incluída) são grandes, mas longe do potencial da espécie.

Esta espécie pode atingir 80/90cm ou possivelmente até mais,


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2019 às 12:12)

belem disse:


> Sardões com meio metro (cauda incluída) são grandes, mas longe do potencial da espécie.
> 
> Esta espécie pode atingir 80/90cm ou possivelmente até mais,



Sim eu sei, mas nunca vi exemplares dessa dimensão, creio até que atualmente são bastante raros exemplares desse tamanho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2019 às 13:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca vi tantos sardões como este ano, especialmente na praia, coisa que nunca tinha visto. São mesmo bonitos  E grandes!



Um belo sardão, nunca vi nenhum ao vivo, aqui em redor de casa, assim que deixa de chover, tudo vira um deserto.
As rãs ainda as oiço cantar mas só até ao meio da primavera.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2019 às 14:41)

Orion disse:


> *Lost world: UN report shows Nature at death's door*



“Someday the earth will weep, she will beg for her life, she will cry with tears of blood. You will make a choice, if you will help her or let her die, and when she dies, you too will die.”

Hollow Horn Bear
Lakota
1850 – 1913


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2019 às 15:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca vi tantos sardões como este ano, especialmente na praia, coisa que nunca tinha visto. São mesmo bonitos  E grandes!



Por aqui sempre foi relativamente fácil observar esses bichinhos, mesmo aqui junto às habitações. Mas este ano também me parece que são mais numerosos. No final de março pude observar dois sardões machos numa luta bastante violenta, num pequeno jardim, bem no interior da cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2019 às 22:31)

*Rússia. Ninho de cegonha de espécie rara escapa onda de fogo gigante*
*Câmaras de vigilância captaram imagens do avanço impressionante de um fogo florestal na Rússia, enquanto o ninho de uma cegonha branca oriental escapava ileso. A espécie está em risco de extinção.*

Fonte: Observador


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2019 às 22:43)

Sardão do dia 





No Parque da Cidade este. Mais pequeno do que o anterior, devia ter cerca de 20 cm de comprimento


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2019 às 22:47)

belem disse:


> Sardões com meio metro (cauda incluída) são grandes, mas longe do potencial da espécie.
> 
> Esta espécie pode atingir 80/90cm ou possivelmente até mais,


O maior que vi foi na serra da Freita há uns dois ou três anos, a atravessar a estrada à frente do meu carro. Era enorme, tinha certamente mais de 60 cm.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mai 2019 às 22:59)

Já deixei no seguimento, mas fica também por aqui; uma pequenina caravela-portuguesa (_Physalia physalis_), avistada hoje ao final do dia na Praia do Aterro:











Avistamento já comunicado ao IPMA


----------



## Cinza (23 Mai 2019 às 20:46)

Não sei se é o sítio certo de fazer este post, mas cá vai.


Encontrei este vídeo e achei fantástico, não me parece que foi uma árvore a nascer dentro de outra, parece-me mais elas terem crescido demasiado juntas. O mais interessante é ver uma enrolada literalmente na outra, incrível nunca tinha visto nada parecido, a forma como ela se enrolou fantástico

Para ver a partir do minuto 04:35, a partir do minuto 07:03 vê-se perfeitamente a união das duas


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2019 às 22:09)

Cinza disse:


> Não sei se é o sítio certo de fazer este post, mas cá vai.
> 
> 
> Encontrei este vídeo e achei fantástico, não me parece que foi uma árvore a nascer dentro de outra, parece-me mais elas terem crescido demasiado juntas. O mais interessante é ver uma enrolada literalmente na outra, incrível nunca tinha visto nada parecido, a forma como ela se enrolou fantástico
> ...


E se eu te disser que o "abraço" é mortal, ainda acharás assim tão fantástico?  Pois é, é uma figueira estranguladora, há várias espécies, e a palmeira tem os dias contados, acabará por ser estrangulada até à morte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> E se eu te disser que o "abraço" é mortal, ainda acharás assim tão fantástico?  Pois é, é uma figueira estranguladora, há várias espécies, e a palmeira tem os dias contados, acabará por ser estrangulada até à morte.



Pois, o mesmo acontece com alguns tipos de heras, que usam árvores de grande porte, como carvalhos, e agarram-se ao seu tronco, e vão se entrelaçando até chegar á sua copa, e de certa forma acaba por asfixiar a árvore em questão.
É bonito de ver esta relação entre duas plantas completamente diferentes, mas que habitam no mesmo sistema, isto ocorre normalmente em locais de vales encaixados, onde o sol praticamente não entra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2019 às 22:59)

Se acham que só em Portugal é que existe mau planeamento na gestão das florestas, vejam o exemplo de Espanha, mais concretamente do Sul de Espanha, e comparem. 
Sabem por que razão os espanhóis não cumprem os acordos sobre a água do Tejo, em alturas de seca? Não é só porque querem. A agricultura espanhola está a sofrer um crescimento excessivo, e *milhões* de pessoas dependem dos transvases para trabalhar. O clima do Leste de Espanha está a tornar-se desértico, e por isso cada vez mais a água é necessária. 
A maior parte dos Portugueses não tem a noção, mas o Alentejo, comparado com os campos de cultivo da Andaluzia, é a ponta do iceberg. Entre Alcalá de Guadaira e Loja são mais de 200 km, e entre estas duas localidades só existem campos de cultivo intensivo, muitos dos quais olivais intensivos.  
Se não fosse a Cooperativa do Rocio, Doñana não existiria nos dias de hoje. Se não fosse a pressão dos municípios do Estreito de Gibraltar, o Parque Natural do Estreito teria sido também invadido pela agricultura. 

Isto explica também o caso do Julen e do poço. Não estou a dizer que os portugueses são os maiores, mas este caso de sub-regiões serem completamente destruídas já não é novidade, mesmo na Europa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 09:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se acham que só em Portugal é que existe mau planeamento na gestão das florestas, vejam o exemplo de Espanha, mais concretamente do Sul de Espanha, e comparem.
> Sabem por que razão os espanhóis não cumprem os acordos sobre a água do Tejo, em alturas de seca? Não é só porque querem. A agricultura espanhola está a sofrer um crescimento excessivo, e *milhões* de pessoas dependem dos transvases para trabalhar. O clima do Leste de Espanha está a tornar-se desértico, e por isso cada vez mais a água é necessária.
> A maior parte dos Portugueses não tem a noção, mas o Alentejo, comparado com os campos de cultivo da Andaluzia, é a ponta do iceberg. Entre Alcalá de Guadaira e Loja são mais de 200 km, e entre estas duas localidades só existem campos de cultivo intensivo, muitos dos quais olivais intensivos.
> Se não fosse a Cooperativa do Rocio, Doñana não existiria nos dias de hoje. Se não fosse a pressão dos municípios do Estreito de Gibraltar, o Parque Natural do Estreito teria sido também invadido pela agricultura.
> ...



Pois, toda esta zona em Espanha, teve um enorme desenvolvimento em termos de agricultura intensiva, creio que esta área seja a concentra tantas estufas que até é possivel ve-las dos espaço.
Só que na altura, em que tudo isto foi transformado, ainda não se falava nestas questões da biodiversidade, e nas espécies autóctones, daí se falar tanto no que se passa ultimamente em redor do Alqueva, mas também é preciso saber racionar a sua água, ainda à pouco tempo saiu uma notícia, que dizia que se o panorama climático continuasse, só tinha água até 2070.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2019 às 10:47)

Dois sardões juvenis, ontem, no Sistelo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 11:07)

Dan disse:


> Dois sardões juvenis, ontem, no Sistelo.



Qual é o réptil, que não gosta de estar em cima de uma pedra fresca, mas ao mesmo tempo receber algum calor, expondo-se assim dessa forma ao sol.
É de facto um bonito exemplar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2019 às 11:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Só que na altura, em que tudo isto foi transformado, ainda não se falava nestas questões da biodiversidade, e nas espécies autóctones, daí se falar tanto no que se passa ultimamente em redor do Alqueva, mas também é preciso saber racionar a sua água, ainda à pouco tempo saiu uma notícia, que dizia que se o panorama climático continuasse, só tinha água até 2070.



O problema é que foi há 30 anos e está a ser agora novamente. Há o dobro das estufas em 2019 que havia em 2010, e há mais olivais intensivos agora na Andaluzia do que havia na Espanha toda em 2000.  As regiões de Alicante/Múrcia e Cádis/Sevilha/Huelva estão a ter um crescimento explosivo da população, essencialmente por causa do aumento da agricultura e da necessidade de mão-de-obra marroquina e argelina. Até têm programas de imigração, em que são proibidos de deixar o país, sendo que depois são quase escravizados, muitos vivem nas chamadas "cañadas reales" e outros vivem na própria quinta. Daí a população aumentar 4 milhões até 2050. 

Se a agricultura fosse somente um problema antigo, não teria dado o exemplo de Espanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 11:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O problema é que foi há 30 anos e está a ser agora novamente. Há o dobro das estufas em 2019 que havia em 2010, e há mais olivais intensivos agora na Andaluzia do que havia na Espanha toda em 2000.  As regiões de Alicante/Múrcia e Cádis/Sevilha/Huelva estão a ter um crescimento explosivo da população, essencialmente por causa do aumento da agricultura e da necessidade de mão-de-obra marroquina e argelina. Até têm programas de imigração, em que são proibidos de deixar o país, sendo que depois são quase escravizados, muitos vivem nas chamadas "cañadas reales" e outros vivem na própria quinta. Daí a população aumentar 4 milhões até 2050.
> 
> Se a agricultura fosse somente um problema antigo, não teria dado o exemplo de Espanha.



Não é um problema antigo, é actual, mas o seu inicio foi como à algumas décadas atrás, o problema da falta de mão de obra é generalizado, um pouco por todo o lado, mesmo com a agricultura cada vez mais evoluída, com o uso de tecnologia, e de maquinaria, mas existe culturas, que exigem sempre a colheita manual, por serem frutos muito sensíveis.
Com o aumento da população mundial, vai crescer ainda mais a desflorestação, pois serão necessários mais hectares para cultivar.
Existe já localidades no nosso país em que a população triplica em meses de colheitas, e em que não existe sequer casas com dignidade para as pessoas habitarem, ficando por vezes em barracões, ou anexos agrícolas sem condições de vida.
Tudo isto depois acaca por gerar muitos problemas, em várias cadeias.

Eu posso dar o meu exemplo, em que tenho cerca de 3 hectares, sobre a minha gestação, e todo  traballho é familiar, e existe sempre trabalho ao longo do ano, e em época mais intensas, começa até ficar difícil.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2019 às 13:14)

No último dia 20 de Maio, fiz uma viagem relâmpago aos arredores de Montemor-o-Novo e gostaria de deixar aqui umas observações que penso que podem ter algum interesse:
O pára-brisas do carro, ficou cheio de insetos esmagados.
Tive tempo para ainda dar um salto à Ecovia dos Percursos de Monfurado e por curiosidade, escavei debaixo de um sobreiro, e havia uma humidade que não esperava encontrar, logo após uns 10 cms.
Vi pereiras-bravas e neste percurso (mais à frente) existiam núcleos de carvalho-negral, tendo aqui a distribuição mais meridional, conhecida em Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2019 às 13:33)

belem disse:


> No último dia 20 de Maio, fiz uma viagem relâmpago aos arredores de Montemor-o-Novo e gostaria de deixar aqui umas observações que penso que podem ter algum interesse:
> O pára-brisas do carro, ficou cheio de insetos esmagados.
> Tive tempo para ainda dar um salto à Ecovia dos Percursos de Monfurado e por curiosidade, escavei debaixo de um sobreiro, e havia uma humidade que não esperava encontrar, logo após uns 10 cms.
> Vi pereiras-bravas e neste percurso (mais à frente) existiam núcleos de carvalho-negral, tendo aqui a distribuição mais meridional, conhecida em Portugal.



Pois é cada vez se menos menos insectos esmagados no pára-brisas, eu lembro-me de á cerca de uns 10 ou 15 anos atrás, ver os carrros quase com o vidro todo coberto por insectos, é uma grande diferença em tão pouco tempo.
Eu estive esta semana a colocar palha que já estava amontoada á quase 1 ano, e já tinha quase virado matéria organica, e a humidade era muita, e a pilha não tinha mais do que 50 a 60 cm de altura, muita vida existia lá dentro, até um licranço.
Por isso não me admira, que em locais sombrios dentro da floresta, onde se encontra com facilidade locais com mais de 50 cm de húmus, que retem muita humidade.
Observei um local á pouco tempo, que consegui meter a mão toda até ao cotovelo, só dentro de folhagem e de húmus, isto debaixo de um carrasco.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2019 às 23:47)

Dan disse:


> Dois sardões juvenis, ontem, no Sistelo.


Lindos  Parecem-me ser uma fêmea em cima e um macho em baixo, mas posso estar redondamente enganado e serem duas fêmeas


----------



## frederico (30 Mai 2019 às 00:36)

belem disse:


> No último dia 20 de Maio, fiz uma viagem relâmpago aos arredores de Montemor-o-Novo e gostaria de deixar aqui umas observações que penso que podem ter algum interesse:
> O pára-brisas do carro, ficou cheio de insetos esmagados.
> Tive tempo para ainda dar um salto à Ecovia dos Percursos de Monfurado e por curiosidade, escavei debaixo de um sobreiro, e havia uma humidade que não esperava encontrar, logo após uns 10 cms.
> Vi pereiras-bravas e neste percurso (mais à frente) existiam núcleos de carvalho-negral, tendo aqui a distribuição mais meridional, conhecida em Portugal.



O Monfurado tem vestígios dos antigos carvalhais marcescentes do Alentejo. É das poucas zonas do Sul onde ainda vês carvalhos-cerquinho, especialmente a Sul de Montemor.


----------



## frederico (30 Mai 2019 às 17:42)

Os espanhóis têm essas estufas mas por outro lado têm grandes extensões de ecossistemas bem preservados que nós não temos. A serra de Aracena, por exemplo, é aquilo que a serra algarvia poderia ser se não tivesse levado com campanhas do trigo, incêndios e eucaliptos. Tem grandes extenções de soutos, sobreirais cerrados, pinhais maduros e muitos carvalhos misturados com as outras árvores. Mais a Norte as serras da metade Sul da Estremadura têm excelentes montados, soutos e alguns bosquetes de carvalho, e genericamente a biodiversidade está em melhor estado que do nosso lado da fronteira. Doñana tem uma área de pré-parque enorme com pinhais, montados e lagoas, onde infelizmente houve um incêndio. Mas tudo aquilo é grandioso em termos de extensão se compararmos com a Ria Formosa, que está praticamente perdida. Até a foz do Odiel em Huelva, cidade com cerca de 150 mil habitantes, está em melhor estado que a Ria Formosa. Perto de Cádis há serras bem preservadas, com carvalhais, montados, e matos mediterrânicos. Mais a Norte em Cáceres há uma região de planícies que é reserva de avifauna, muito extensa. Em Castro Verde nunca classificaram a zona onde estão as abetardas, nem em Elvas.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2019 às 22:08)

frederico disse:


> Os espanhóis têm essas estufas mas por outro lado têm grandes extensões de ecossistemas bem preservados que nós não temos. A serra de Aracena, por exemplo, é aquilo que a serra algarvia poderia ser se não tivesse levado com campanhas do trigo, incêndios e eucaliptos. Tem grandes extenções de soutos, sobreirais cerrados, pinhais maduros e muitos carvalhos misturados com as outras árvores. Mais a Norte as serras da metade Sul da Estremadura têm excelentes montados, soutos e alguns bosquetes de carvalho, e genericamente a biodiversidade está em melhor estado que do nosso lado da fronteira. Doñana tem uma área de pré-parque enorme com pinhais, montados e lagoas, onde infelizmente houve um incêndio. Mas tudo aquilo é grandioso em termos de extensão se compararmos com a Ria Formosa, que está praticamente perdida. Até a foz do Odiel em Huelva, cidade com cerca de 150 mil habitantes, está em melhor estado que a Ria Formosa. Perto de Cádis há serras bem preservadas, com carvalhais, montados, e matos mediterrânicos. Mais a Norte em Cáceres há uma região de planícies que é reserva de avifauna, muito extensa. Em Castro Verde nunca classificaram a zona onde estão as abetardas, nem em Elvas.


Perto de Cáceres tens esse belo exemplo que é Monfrague, onde provavelmente todos os povoamentos florestais de eucalipto terão já sido erradicados dentro da área do parque natural com a ajuda dos Fundos de Coesão da UE. Cá é ao contrário...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 22:11)

É lindo, ter os morcegos a "caçarem", durante toda a noite, mesmo em frente á porta de casa, os seus mágníficos voos picados, e ainda para mais o que não deve falta é melgas e mosquitos, para lhes servir de alimento, pelo menos já se ouvem zumbir toda noite, junto aos ouvidos, que nem deixam dormir.
Mas é assim todos os dias, mal cai a noite, eles pravavelmente devem de estar hospedados em alguma oliveira, com o tronco oco.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2019 às 22:49)

Recentemente no PNSC


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 00:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É lindo, ter os morcegos a "caçarem", durante toda a noite, mesmo em frente á porta de casa, os seus mágníficos voos picados, e ainda para mais o que não deve falta é melgas e mosquitos, para lhes servir de alimento, pelo menos já se ouvem zumbir toda noite, junto aos ouvidos, que nem deixam dormir.
> Mas é assim todos os dias, mal cai a noite, eles pravavelmente devem de estar hospedados em alguma oliveira, com o tronco oco.



Então e além de zumbir junto aos ouvidos, também picam?
Se é difícil controlar a entrada dessa bicharada, penso que está na hora de comprares uma rede mosquiteira ou então de improvisares uma.
Também há quem ponha frascos com vinagre, para afastar os mosquitos.
Mas a rede mosquiteira é mais eficaz.
Se ainda assim incomodam com o barulho, podes também pôr uns frascos com vinagre e abrir as janelas, mas se não resultar tens é que comprar umas plasticinas para tapar os ouvidos (normalmente estão sempre à venda nas farmácias).


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 00:42)

Quando atravessei a Espanha para ir aos Pirinéus (via Salamanca, etc...), vi enormes extensões de agricultura intensiva, certamente mantida à custa de sobredosagem de pesticidas e de maquinaria pesada, só vi umas 2  ou 3 florestas, dignas de registo, mas banais em termos de dimensão e de constituição.
Sim, a Espanha tem áreas grandes e bem preservadas, mas tem também áreas gigantescas, bastante arruinadas...
Em Portugal, tal destruição extensiva não existe, mas existem zonas protegidas mal geridas, zonas com, interesse de proteção elevado mas ainda por classificar e numa área relativamente pequena, podem haver dezenas de proprietários, o que dificulta a gestão do espaço.
Só a aquisição de terras e uma gestão adequada pode resolver em parte o problema, que é o que a Faia Brava está a fazer, por exemplo (a educação dos proprietários deverá ser outro passo).
A Faia Brava está a atrair com sucesso, várias aves de rapina (como as necrófagas), a proteger bosques raros, a desenvolver agricultura tradicional (biológica), a atrair turistas e a criar um mosaico rico de biodiversidade. A criar riqueza sustentável e com futuro.. Do outro lado da fronteira, existem os Campanários de Azaba.
Com a criação da Reserva da Biosfera Transfronteiriça, pretende-se um aumento extraordinário de área conservada, onde em muitos casos, se pratica uma gestão com uns moldes algo semelhantes aos que têm sido desenvolvidos na Faia Brava, ainda que terão nuances diferentes, de acordo com as condições de cada local.
Em princípio deverão surgir mais «Faias Bravas», em Portugal pois já apareceram os fundos necessários para aquisição de mais terras. Espera-se que tal melhoria ocorra também no lado espanhol.


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2019 às 05:37)

Isto da propriedade privada e áreas protegidas daria muito que falar. Ainda há uns meses vi uma zona de sapal à venda na Reserva de Castro Marim, e perguntei-me, quem irá comprar aquilo? É reserva natural, não podem fazer ali nada, nem agricultura. Faria todo o sentido que aquilo fosse comprado pelo Estado, que deveria ter um pequeno fundo para estas coisas. Penso que esse terreno tem um aeródromo, que por acaso fica mesmo ao lado de uma das zonas mais sensíveis da reserva. Ou seja, não deveria estar ali. Nós temos uma das menores percentagens de floresta pública do mundo desenvolvido, menos de 3%, há países com mais de 50%... 

Conheço Monfrague, estive lá há cerca de 15 anos, vi plantações de sobreiro e azinheira em zonas onde tinham arrancado os eucaliptos. Quem nos dera que fizessem o mesmo no Alto Alentejo, especialmente na serra da Ossa e a Norte de Nisa. Pelo menos nos anos 30 a serra da Ossa ainda tinha carvalho-roble junto aos cursos de água. 

Já fiz de carro desde Vilar Formoso ao País Basco, de facto essa zona planáltica não tem nada de muito interessante, agricultura intensiva... mas tanto a Sul como a Norte do planalto da Meseta já há áreas com valor, as serras da Cordilheira Central e as serras galegas e da Cordilheira Cantábrica.


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2019 às 05:45)

Por falar na Faia Brava... algo que reparei nessa região. De Vilar Formoso a Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo praticamente não se vê carvalho-negral, aqui e acolá vi uns quantos muito jovens, na serra da Marofa (se houvesse vontade política hoje estaria toda coberta de carvalhos). Mas quando se passa Vilar Formoso para Espanha ainda conseguimos ver uma extensa área, não muito longe da fronteira, de montado de carvalho (azinheira e carvalho-negral). As terras do Riba-Côa e parte da Beira Interior são uma extensão da Meseta Norte, seria interessante que se tentasse recuperar este ecossistema tão raro e desconhecido. Onde ainda vi em Portugal montado de carvalho, já muito degradado, foi no Alto Alentejo, perto de Nisa. No interior há zonas onde se nota que a vegetação quer voltar, norte da Guarda ou Gardunha, que pena que não se faça nada (muitos daqueles terrenos poderiam ser comprados para serem no futuro floresta pública e não é preciso reflorestar, basta limpar as invasores e deixar os carvalhos crescer).


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 11:05)

Na Faia Brava, parece-me que predominam pisos bioclimáticos mais termomediterrânicos, do que junto a Vilar Formoso (por vezes a manifestarem-se em substratos fortemente rupícolas).
Logo é menos propícia ao carvalho-negral, mas mais a azinheiras, sobreiros, zelhas, lodões-bastardos. etc... Existem alguns núcleos razoáveis destas espécies, e inevitavelmente, muitas zonas arbustivas (Portugal, nunca foi só floresta).
Em alguns vales com cursos de água, existem também choupais-salgueirais e amiais ripícolas bem conservados (amieiros, freixos, sanguinho de água, etc...).
Muitas destas formações florestais, são pouco conhecidas pelo publico em geral e cada vez mais raras.
Aliás mesmo fora da reserva, (na bacia hidrográfica do Douro e no PNDI), existem maciços arborizados bem conservados (azinhais, sobreirais, zimbrais)...
E imagine-se só lodoais (núcleos de lodão-bastardo), como este:






Sim, isto é em Portugal e na bacia hidrográfica do Rio Douro.





Aqui os técnicos da Faia Brava tentam recolher sementes, para posteriormente propagar a espécie na Faia Brava.






Também convém ter em conta, que além de se identificarem maciços florestais importantes para conservação, tem sido feito o plantio de várias autoctones no local, usando sementes provenientes de núcleos da região (sobretudo em locais, onde a recuperação é nula ou muito lenta).
O carvalho-negral tem sido propagado em zonas altas e mais húmidas.

Quanto à aquisição de terrenos em zonas, onde o coberto original já está em fase de recuperação e expansão, concordo perfeitamente.
Por vezes, surgem obstáculos, mas pode-se pelo menos tentar perceber se é possível a aquisição de vários terrenos (idealmente contíguos).


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 11:46)

Curiosamente e ainda que raros, por acaso até ocorrem bosques de carvalho-negral na Faia Brava, e apresentam-se associados ao raro mostajeiro de folhas largas, à macieira-brava, ao pilriteiro, ao sanguinho de água entre outros.
Esta rara associação florestal, tem contudo maior expressão em outras zonas da Beira Interior, geralmente mais frias que a Faia Brava.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 12:50)

belem disse:


> Curiosamente e ainda que raros, por acaso até ocorrem bosques de carvalho-negral na Faia Brava, e apresentam-se associados ao raro mostajeiro de folhas largas, à macieira-brava, ao pilriteiro, ao sanguinho de água entre outros.
> Esta rara associação florestal, tem contudo maior expressão em outras zonas da Beira Interior, geralmente mais frias que a Faia Brava.



Eu tenho seguido pelas redes sociais, todo o trabalho tem desenvolvido ao longo dos tempos, e é de louvar todo o trabalho que eles fazem, só assim se consegue perservar, o que ainda resta, e plantar, ou seleccionar as espécies autóctones que vão nascendo de forma espontanea.
É bom que vão surgindo outras empresas como a Montis, até eu tinha o sonho de fazer algo parecido, mas em menor escala, é claro.

Eu tenho um difusor para afastar as melgas e os mosquitos, mas pronto também eu não os chateio muito, até porque também tem direito á vida.
Tenho é de "contratar mais morcegos", até porque para cada ser vivo tem de existir sempre um predador, se não a população fica descontrolada, como acontece, com o caso dos javalis, o lobo acaba por fazer muita falta.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mai 2019 às 13:59)

Isso de afastar mosquitos e afins...nada como pendurar sacos de água ao redor das casas.
Os mosquitos chocam com grande violência contra esses sacos e ficam contundidos.
Após esse episódio altamente traumático, abandonam as nossas casas e vão chatear os vizinhos, os quais não conhecem essa técnica tão bruta mas, ao mesmo tempo, tão eficaz!

Ahhh, já me esquecia de um por(maior): os mosquitos não morrem. O PAN já pode ficar sossegado.
Espero que os activistas não saibam que causo alguma dor aos mosquitos, mas sempre é bem melhor que espetar uma faca...


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2019 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recentemente no PNSC



Bonita cobra-de-escada (_Rhinechis scalaris)_!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2019 às 15:46)

frederico disse:


> Por falar na Faia Brava... algo que reparei nessa região. De Vilar Formoso a Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo praticamente não se vê carvalho-negral, aqui e acolá vi uns quantos muito jovens, na serra da Marofa (se houvesse vontade política hoje estaria toda coberta de carvalhos). Mas quando se passa Vilar Formoso para Espanha ainda conseguimos ver uma extensa área, não muito longe da fronteira, de montado de carvalho (azinheira e carvalho-negral). As terras do Riba-Côa e parte da Beira Interior são uma extensão da Meseta Norte, seria interessante que se tentasse recuperar este ecossistema tão raro e desconhecido. Onde ainda vi em Portugal montado de carvalho, já muito degradado, foi no Alto Alentejo, perto de Nisa. No interior há zonas onde se nota que a vegetação quer voltar, norte da Guarda ou Gardunha, que pena que não se faça nada (muitos daqueles terrenos poderiam ser comprados para serem no futuro floresta pública e não é preciso reflorestar, basta limpar as invasores e deixar os carvalhos crescer).



De Vilar Formoso a Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo ainda existem muitos bosquetes de carvalho negral, azinheira e pinhais, dispersos entre campos agrícolas, pastagens e áreas de giestal. Não concordo quando dizes que praticamente não se vêem, Eu vivi nessa região e percorri todas as estradas daquela zona, falo com conhecimento de causa. Nessa zona há também algumas áreas de montado de sobro, as maiores do distrito da Guarda, principalmente no triângulo entre Vilar de Amargo, Vale de Afonsinho e Algodres.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2019 às 16:04)

belem disse:


> Na Faia Brava, parece-me que predominam pisos bioclimáticos mais termomediterrânicos, do que junto a Vilar Formoso (por vezes a manifestarem-se em substratos fortemente rupícolas).
> Logo é menos propícia ao carvalho-negral, mas mais a azinheiras, sobreiros, zelhas, lodões-bastardos. etc... Existem alguns núcleos razoáveis destas espécies, e inevitavelmente, muitas zonas arbustivas (Portugal, nunca foi só floresta).
> Em alguns vales com cursos de água, existem também choupais-salgueirais e amiais ripícolas bem conservados (amieiros, freixos, sanguinho de água, etc...).
> Muitas destas formações florestais, são pouco conhecidas pelo publico em geral e cada vez mais raras.
> ...



Conheces o Ricardo Nabais! 

Na Faia Brava não existe Carvalho negral, existe sim carvalho cerquinho, azinheira, e sobreiro. Há inclusivamente um enorme sobreiro classificado. O carvalho negral fica às portas da Reserva mas não conheço nenhum exemplar no perímetro da Reserva. Na Faia Brava, principalmente nas vertentes mais escarpardas do Côa começam a aparecer alguns zimbros (Juniperus oxycedrus e cornalheiras (_Pistacia terebinthus_). 

Resumindo a Faia Brava é uma Reserva incrível!


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 16:31)

A  Mariana Clara Ferreira Dias, descreveu a espécie para a Faia Brava. Foi ela que falou nas associações destes com os mostajeiros, as macieiras-bravas, entre outras espécies, na reserva.

Sim, conheço o Ricardo Nabais (uma vez combinamos beber um café, quando eu estava em Vila Real, a visitar a minha ex e há uns anos trocámos uns emails). Tu também conheces o Ricardo Nabais? E o João Quadrado e o António Monteiro?


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2019 às 17:05)

belem disse:


> A  Mariana Clara Ferreira Dias, descreveu a espécie para a Faia Brava. Foi ela que falou nas associações destes com os mostajeiros, as macieiras-bravas, entre outras espécies, na reserva.
> 
> Sim, conheço o Ricardo Nabais. Tu também?



Sim, conheço bem o Ricardo! Deves conhecer bem também o António Monteiro, o principal fundador da ATN. 

Mostajeiros na Faia Brava? Duvido muito, os que conheço estão bastante mais a Sul nas proximidades do Sabugal, aí sim há bastantes. Os mostajeiros (_Sorbus latifolia) _são exigentes em humidade, solos férteis e temperaturas mais frescas que só existem a maior altitude, diria que naquela região da Beira Interior estarão acima dos 700m, A Faia Brava inclui um planalto granitico com muitos afloramentos rochosos com altitudes entre os 500 e os 400 metros, que vai descendo de Este para Oeste até às vertentes escarpadas e declivosas do Vale do Côa, que é o outro grande tipo de paisagem da Reserva. A Faia Brava é um local muito seco e com grande amplitude térmica anual, com solos pobres, pedregosos e muito delgados, nada do que o mostajeiro gosta.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2019 às 17:18)

belem disse:


> A  Mariana Clara Ferreira Dias, descreveu a espécie para a Faia Brava. Foi ela que falou nas associações destes com os mostajeiros, as macieiras-bravas, entre outras espécies, na reserva.
> 
> Sim, conheço o Ricardo Nabais (uma vez combinamos beber um café, quando eu estava em Vila Real, a visitar a minha ex e há uns anos trocámos uns emails). Tu também conheces o Ricardo Nabais? E o João Quadrado e o António Monteiro?



Estava a fazer-me confusão e fui pesquisar a teses da Mariana, passo a citar:

_"Ainda que atualmente residuais existem florestas de carvalho-negral (Quercus pyrenaica) associado ao raro mostajeiro-de-folhas-largas (Sorbus latifolia), ao sanguinho-de-água (Frangula alnus), à macieira-brava (Malus sylvestris), ao pilriteiro (Crataegus monogyna) e, matos de tojo (Genista falcata), giestas (Cytisus spp.) e urzes (Erica arborea, Erica cinerea), em zonas pastoreadas surgem herbáceas como a violeta-brava (Viola riviana) e os narcisos (Narcissus spp.) – habitat 9239pt2. *De referir, que este habitat predomina na nascente do Côa na Serra das Mesas e na Reserva Natural da Malcata*, dos poucos nichos ecológicos restantes a nível nacional."_

Tal como disse no post anterior, esse tipo de composição floristica está bastante mais a Sul, dentro do Vale do Côa mas nos troços de cabeceira do rio, perto do Sabugal e bastante longe da Faia Brava que possui condições muito mais mediterrânicas.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2019 às 17:54)

Em relação à Faia Brava, só visitei a reserva duas vezes e também dei um salto às gravuras do Côa.
Unicamente selecionei alguns Garranos e  Maronesas para a Reserva (e se tudo correr dentro do previsto, irei selecionar mais Garranos e mais Maronesas para a Faia Brava). Nunca trabalhei com a flora da região.

Se calhar andamos aqui os dois a fazer confusão, porque esse assunto parece-me que está algo mal exposto.
Para justificar o que coloquei mais atrás: no artigo em causa, é referido que o caso de estudo é a Reserva da Faia Brava (e não outra região) e que lá existem bosques de carvalho-negral, ainda que residuais(basta a ver o primeiro parágrafo do excerto que estás a referir).
Tais bosques, segundo esse artigo, deverão ser mais comuns em outras regiões (como a nascente do Côa), onde ainda predominam.

Agora qual é a verdade, já nem sei... O que sei é que existem ainda bosques com interesse conservacionista na reserva e que estão a ser preservados.


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2019 às 18:27)

MSantos eu não conheço a zona a fundo. Passei na Nacional, dei umas voltas na zona de Almeida, fui ao alto da Marofa, a Castelo Rodrigo, à barragem, ao mosteiro de Cister, ao Águeda, à zona do Águeda onde se encontra com a Ribeira que passa a fazer fronteira ou a FCR. Conheço melhor a zona de Foz Côa e das gravuras, mas andei lá há quase 15 anos. Essa zona pareceu-me muito árida, mais arbustiva, algo idêntica ao concelho de Mértola. Solos muito pobres, finos, temperaturas altíssimas no Verão. O vale do Águeda a mesma coisa. Já o planalto a sul de Castelo Rodrigo e a serra da Marofa são zonas mais húmidas e frescas, os solos são mais fundos, já há cerejeiras ou pode haver carvalhos se os deixarem crescer. 

Ao fazer de carro a nacional que desce para Barca de Alva como quem vem de FCR vi um ou outro carvalho-cerquinho. Isto foi há uns dois anos. De facto a espécie está identificada como árvore da zona de transição entre Terra Quente e Terra Fria. Importa dizer aqui que temos uma Beira Transmonta em Castelo Rodrigo, um Alentejo beirão em Nisa ou Castelo de Vide, e uma Beira Alentejana em Idanha, ou ainda um Algarve extra na vertente Sul da Arrábida... ja cori bem a zona do concelho de Idanha e por acaso nunca encontrei nenhum carvalho-cerquinho. Na bibliografia que conheço a Norte do Tejo o carvalho-cerquinho existiria na Terra de Transição do Douro e afluentes e Beira Baixa, além da área onde seria rei (Litoral Centro).

Já agora na região de Miranda do Douro vi terras abandonadas com carvalhos-negrais muito jovens que querem regressar. 

Nós em Portugal praticamente extinguimos espécies de carvalho a nível local e regional. Já li um artigo bom sobre esta questão e não o tenho aqui. A partir do momento em que se cortem todos os carvalhos e se lavre as terras já eram. Quando a semente está a germinar é muito sensível nos primeiros tempos, morrem com facilidade. Pior ainda. Temos séculos de selecção positiva de sobreiro e azinheira. Basicamente as leis feitas com boa intenção para preservar a produção de cortiça acabaram por ter um efeito terrível, as pessoas cortavam os carvalhos desenfreadamente para ter lenha. 

Das minhas expedições, algumas zonas onde vi carvalhos e outras árvores fora dos locais tradicionais

-Entre o Torrão e Alcácer do Sal, concelhos de Odemira, Mora, Coruche, Grândola, Montemor-o-Novo (carvalho-cerquinho)
- Concelhos de Aljezur, Monchique, Odemira, Tavira (Quercus marianica)
- Zona do Marvão, Castelo de Vide, Nisa, Monforte, até ao rio Tejo, Cumbres Altas-Estremadura espanhola (carvalho-negral, montade de carvalho)
-Gardunha, toda a Cova da Beira (região do Fundão), zona de Pedrógão Grande e Pequeno até quase Figueiró dos Vinhos, região de Viseu, serra de Aracena (carvalho-roble)
- Concelhos de Monchique, Odemira, zonas da Serra de São Mamede e Nisa, Matamoros-Estremadura espanhola (castanheiros)
- Ermida (Gerês) e Ourense (sobreiros)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2019 às 06:36)

MSantos disse:


> Bonita cobra-de-escada (_Rhinechis scalaris)_!



Obrigado Miguel.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2019 às 13:03)

Cigarras de Portugal no facebook (muito bom):

https://www.facebook.com/Cigarras.pt/


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 13:43)

belem disse:


> Cigarras de Portugal no facebook (muito bom):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Cigarras.pt/



A bela cigarra que passa horas a cantar, mas que muito raramente se deixa observar.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2019 às 11:33)




----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2019 às 10:23)

belem disse:


> Em relação à Faia Brava, só visitei a reserva duas vezes e também dei um salto às gravuras do Côa.
> Unicamente selecionei alguns Garranos e  Maronesas para a Reserva (e se tudo correr dentro do previsto, irei selecionar mais Garranos e mais Maronesas para a Faia Brava). Nunca trabalhei com a flora da região.
> 
> Se calhar andamos aqui os dois a fazer confusão, porque esse assunto parece-me que está algo mal exposto.
> ...



Bosques com interesse para a conservação existem, disso não tenho quaisquer dúvidas!  E com o avançar da renaturalização que está a acontecer na Reserva, serão cada vez melhores e mais ricos em biodiversidade. Em relação às espécies em causa, o negral e os mostajeiros eu conheço bem a Reserva, já percorri todos os trilhos a pé e de jipe, sou bastante atento à flora e nunca vi nenhum exemplar das espécies mencionadas.

Convido desde já todos a irem visitar a Faia Brava, vale bem a pena, tal como toda a região de Ribacôa!


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2019 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> Bosques com interesse para a conservação existem, disso não tenho quaisquer dúvidas!  E com o avançar da renaturalização que está a acontecer na Reserva, serão cada vez melhores e mais ricos em biodiversidade. Em relação às espécies em causa, o negral e os mostajeiros eu conheço bem a Reserva, já percorri todos os trilhos a pé e de jipe, sou bastante atento à flora e nunca vi nenhum exemplar das espécies mencionadas.
> 
> Convido desde já todos a irem visitar a Faia Brava, vale bem a pena, tal como toda a região de Ribacôa!



Chegaste alguma vez a visitar as gravuras de noite? Dizem que com as lanternas apontadas, conseguimos ver detalhes que de dia é difícil de discernir (como dizem aqui aos 5.20 m: ).
Eu fui com a Dalila, com o António Monteiro, com o António Baptista e com o pessoal do TaurOs Programme.
Para mim foi uma experiência espetacular (quase sobrenatural). Uma atmosfera única.
Aquilo merece ser visto e revisto.
Para a próxima fico mas é lá por uns dias (aliás já fui convidado, mas não tem dado, talvez este verão dê).
Já estive a falar com o António Monteiro, e ele confirmou o que tu dissestes, portanto carvalho-negral na Faia Brava, népiasl


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2019 às 10:04)

belem disse:


> Chegaste alguma vez a visitar as gravuras de noite? Dizem que com as lanternas apontadas, conseguimos ver detalhes que de dia é difícil de discernir (como dizem aqui aos 5.20 m: ).
> Eu fui com a Dalila, com o António Monteiro, com o António Baptista e com o pessoal do TaurOs Programme.
> Para mim foi uma experiência espetacular (quase sobrenatural). Uma atmosfera única.
> Aquilo merece ser visto e revisto.
> ...



Tiveste com a Dalila e o António Monteiro! Se lhe falares de mim ele conhece-me bem! 

Nunca fiz a visita nocturna às gravuras, só conheço o núcleo da Penascosa e fui lá durante a tarde. Mas sim já me disseram que à noite é muito melhor, já que com a iluminação artificial se vê muito mais pormenores.

Mesmo assim o carvalho-negral não está longe da Faia Brava, andará na cota dos 600 metros para cima e a reserva fica praticamente toda abaixo dos 500m. Os sobreiros estão mais ou menos entre os 700 e os 400m e há exemplares muito bons na Faia Brava.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jun 2019 às 21:36)

Sem palavras...  


*Milhares de pássaros morrem “sugados” pela apanha da azeitona*

Dados apontam para a morte de mais de 96 mil aves por ano devido à colheita mecanizada de azeitona em Portugal mas ICNF considera que os números não são relevantes.


Espanha no final do ano passado: segundo as autoridades, "cerca de 2,6 milhões de aves" teriam sido dizimadas na região da Andaluzia devido à apanha mecanizada de azeitona durante a noite. Meses depois, o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) deu conta da morte de 480 pássaros entre dezembro e janeiro em Portugal, numa zona de 75 hectares em Avis, Portalegre.


O problema está nas máquinas utilizadas. De acordo com os meios de comunicação espanhóis, este método de colheita envolve uma forte iluminação que "cega os pássaros", impedindo-os de fugir e sugando-os. Em causa podem estar 17 espécies de aves migratórias, a maioria delas protegidas pela legislação nacional. Entre as aves mais afetadas, encontram-se pardais e verdilhões.
notícia completa *aqui*


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2019 às 02:23)

Nao sao relevantes? Onde anda o PAN quando faz falta? Isto e mil vezes mais grave que o tiro ao pombo que se praticava nos campos de tiro e esse foi proibido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jun 2019 às 03:26)

frederico disse:


> Onde anda o PAN quando faz falta?



Andas desatento. No mínimo... 
O PAN foi hoje ridicularizado um pouco por todo o lado por causa disto.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...nas-a-noite-para-proteger-aves--10977426.html


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2019 às 10:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Andas desatento. No mínimo...
> O PAN foi hoje ridicularizado um pouco por todo o lado por causa disto.
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...nas-a-noite-para-proteger-aves--10977426.html



Outra boa iniciativa do PAN que infelizmente foi chumbada foi a proibição do uso do Diclofenac de uso veterinário, este medicamento causa mortalidade em Aves necrofagas ameaçadas como o abutre-negro, o grifo ou o abutre-do-egipto. É um produto que não faz sentido autorizar já que há alternativas com muito menor impacto ambiental.

Em relação à colheita de azeitona nocturna penso que também não faz grande sentido manter, já basta o quão maus são os olivais intensivos para a biodiversidade, quanto mais ainda se tornarem piores por causa da colheita nocturna.

Espero que não seja por perderem tempo com coisas supérfluas que depois quando promovem coisas úteis e importantes não sejam levados a sério...


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 16:56)

*Humans consume 'tens of thousands' of plastic pieces each year*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 22:01)

É caso para dizer "uma foto vale mais que mil palavras".
Tantas pessoas que não gostam que elas façam os seus ninhos no beirados porque sujam tudo, e eu ando aqui á anos, a tentar "convencer", as andorinhas, que tenho aqui um T2, disponivel para elas.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2019 às 09:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É caso para dizer "uma foto vale mais que mil palavras".
> Tantas pessoas que não gostam que elas façam os seus ninhos no beirados porque sujam tudo, e eu ando aqui á anos, a tentar "convencer", as andorinhas, que tenho aqui um T2, disponivel para elas.



Na casa dos meus pais temos dois ninhos, durante alguns anos era só um, mas este ano passámos a ter dois casais com os ninhos um ao lado do outro. A minha mãe não lhes acha grande piada, sim, sujam tudo!


----------



## Between (9 Jun 2019 às 19:38)

Quando estás à procura de escaravelho nas batateiras e encontras uma beleza destas... que até se deixou fotografar. Lindíssima, das fotos mais bonitas que já tive o prazer de registar na minha horta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2019 às 22:54)

Between disse:


> Quando estás à procura de escaravelho nas batateiras e encontras uma beleza destas... que até se deixou fotografar. Lindíssima, das fotos mais bonitas que já tive o prazer de registar na minha horta.



É verdade, é um prazer poder contar com uma visita desta borboleta, também tive essa sorte agora á pouco tempo.
É também uma das maiores boroletas que se consegue observar com alguma sorte, e claro com boas práticas agrícolas.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2019 às 07:02)

Between disse:


> Quando estás à procura de escaravelho nas batateiras e encontras uma beleza destas... que até se deixou fotografar. Lindíssima, das fotos mais bonitas que já tive o prazer de registar na minha horta.


Muito boa a foto! Exemplar muito bonito!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2019 às 23:18)

Between disse:


> Quando estás à procura de escaravelho nas batateiras e encontras uma beleza destas... que até se deixou fotografar. Lindíssima, das fotos mais bonitas que já tive o prazer de registar na minha horta.


Um belíssimo exemplar de borboleta-zebra (_Iphiclides feisthamelii_), das maiores da nossa fauna  
Também gostou das tuas batatinhas está visto...  Bela foto


----------



## belem (13 Jun 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## belem (14 Jun 2019 às 10:30)




----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2019 às 12:01)

Ontem vi um sardão de tamanho mediano atropelado na estrada, devia ter sido atropelado há poucas horas.
Os dias estão pouco quentes talvez procurem mais o piso alcatroado.
A localização foi aqui:
Alfinete
Perto de: Estr. Principal, Santo Isidoro
https://maps.app.goo.gl/kp84FvnjEZNsvJxQ8


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2019 às 09:04)

Quatro fotos que tirei há dois dias no oeste de Menorca da borboleta tigre (_Danaus chrysippus_), extremamente rara na ilha e uma novidade para os itinerários do projeto de seguimento de borboletas diurnas em que trabalho:












Macho







Fêmea


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2019 às 13:34)

*Gaivotas devolvidas à Natureza pelo RIAS a viajar mundo fora...*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2019/06/gaivotas-devolvidas-natureza-pelo-rias.html

Uma foi para Edimburgo e a outra para a Islândia. Espectacular


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2019 às 08:28)

Universidade do Minho está em "programa revolucionário" de monitorização da biodiversidade

A Universidade do Minho (UMinho)representa Portugal no BIOSCAN, um programa "revolucionário de inventariação e monitorização da biodiversidade" à escala global e que é hoje lançado em Trondheim, na Noruega, divulgou hoje a academia.

Num comunicado enviado à Lusa, a UMinho explica que o BIOSCAN envolve mais de mil investigadores de 31 países e tem um financiamento de 180 milhões de euros para os próximos sete anos.

O programa, refere, permitirá "a descoberta de plantas, animais, fungos, algas e seres unicelulares a um ritmo sem precedentes, além de aprofundar o conhecimento das simbioses entre as espécies e permitir monitorizar à escala global a dinâmica das comunidades biológicas".

O sistema de identificação baseia-se em códigos de barras de ADN, análogos aos códigos de barras dos produtos comerciais, ao definir para cada espécie um conjunto específico de carateres genéticos.

"Conhecemos cerca de dois milhões de espécies, mas estima-se existirem possivelmente entre 10 e 20 milhões, há um trabalho gigante por fazer. Por isso, esperamos até 2026 compilar códigos de barras de ADN de pelo menos as cerca de dois milhões de espécies formalmente reconhecidas, revelando pelo caminho numerosas novas espécies", refere Filipe Costa, investigador do Centro de Biologia Molecular e Ambiental (CBMA) e professor do Departamento de Biologia da Escola de Ciências da UMinho.

Por via da expansão da biblioteca global de códigos de barras de ADN, o BIOSCAN vai auxiliar na verificação da autenticidade de alimentos, na deteção facilitada de pragas agrícolas, no controlo de produtos nas alfândegas, na bioprospeção e na conservação da biodiversidade.

"O caminho é virmos a saber logo se a lata de conserva tem cavala ou sarda, se a planta do bosque tem perfil medicinal, se um mosquito é da espécie que transmite malária, se uma determinada erva é considerada invasora na União Europeia ou, então, inferir se determinada pesca é sustentável com base na ocorrência e distribuição das larvas de peixe", explica a nota.

Filipe Costa destaca ainda que, "através dos códigos de barras de ADN, pode-se também fazer avaliações em larga escala sobre o impacto das alterações ambientais na estrutura dos ecossistemas. Isso permitirá à humanidade gerar informação suficiente para formular políticas que protejam a biodiversidade global".

O BIOSCAN é o segundo projeto lançado pelo International Barcode of Life (iBOL), o "maior consórcio de sempre para a biodiversidade", que tem por alvo de estudo todas as espécies multicelulares e ecorregiões do planeta.

O consórcio iBOL - liderado por Paul Hebert, da Universidade de Guelph (Canadá) - decidiu iniciar em 2010 uma proposta de inventariação da biodiversidade baseada no ADN.

A primeira fase de trabalho durou até 2015, com o programa Barcode 500K, que gerou códigos de barra de DNA para 500.000 espécies e teve 125 milhões de euros de investimento.

A segunda fase, com o programa BIOSCAN, vai analisar até 2026 as interações entre espécies e estabelecer as bases de uma rede monitorização da biodiversidade para a terceira fase, designada Missão para a Biodiversidade Planetária, a qual pretende completar em 20 anos o inventário total da vida e implementar um sistema global de biovigilância.

O 'site' oficial do projeto é *ibol.org/programs/bioscan.*



JCR // ROC

Lusa/Fim


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2019 às 13:02)

*Em 6 meses, o RIAS recebeu 10 animais vítimas de tentativa de abate!!*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2019/06/em-6-meses-o-rias-recebeu-10-animais.html

Até colocam ligaduras no bico duma gaivota, que tristeza.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2019 às 14:01)

Pessoal do Algarve, toca a dar um salto à praia (entre a Ilha do Farol e Vilamoura) durante a noite para observar bioluminescência no mar (tirem fotos, façam vídeos (normalmente até fica mais nítido do que nas fotos) ou digam-nos como foi, se possível ):

https://www.portugaldenorteasul.pt/...dH4UcbVoqiX6CN8V2ul8CTqdDNd99LgBzzvvcmvcisnvI

Normalmente vê-se sempre luminescência no mar (sobretudo em locais escuros), mas desta vez há uma concentração acima do normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2019 às 14:01)

belem disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve, toca a dar um salto à praia (entre a Ilha do Farol e Vilamoura) durante a noite para observar bioluminescência no mar (tirem fotos, façam vídeos (normalmente até fica mais nítido do que nas fotos) ou digam-nos como foi, se possível ):
> 
> https://www.portugaldenorteasul.pt/...dH4UcbVoqiX6CN8V2ul8CTqdDNd99LgBzzvvcmvcisnvI
> 
> Normalmente vê-se sempre luminescência no mar (sobretudo em locais escuros), mas desta vez há uma concentração acima do normal.



Por falar em bioluminescência, acabei agora mesmo de levantar 2 vasos, e vi o que me parecia ser 2 larvas de pirilampos, de cor preta, parece-te o habitat que elas preferem, um local sempre húmido diariamente, fresco e sombrio, e andavam bem, assim que levantei o vaso, depois de me aperceber volteo a colocar os vasos mo mesmo local.


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2019 às 22:46)

Interessante o que tu  contas, mas porque achas que eram larvas de pirilampo?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jun 2019 às 00:04)

não me parece que sejam larvas de pirilampos, existem um escaravelhos no qual as larvas caçam pirilampos mimetando a luz, do que sei a luz é para a reprodução e as larvas não possuem bioluminescência


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2019 às 13:31)

belem disse:


> Interessante o que tu  contas, mas porque achas que eram larvas de pirilampo?



As larvas que vi eram praticamente iguais a esta da foto.


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2019 às 23:26)

Pois as larvas do género Lampyris agora andam mais ativas. Ainda hoje aqui na reserva de Óbidos vi uma de dia e a uns 3 metros de mim estão duas agora a brilhar. A luz é intensa e pausada, contrastando bem com o piscar dos outros pirilampos.


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2019 às 23:39)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/li...-praias-de-carcavelos-e-tamariz-11030349.html


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2019 às 21:09)

Aqui na reserva de Obidos há uns 30 minutos atrás ouvi uma rola brava... Por esta é que não esperava... Ontem ouvi um bufo-real, mas aqui por vezes até se ouvem 3 a cantar... 
Por alguma razão os butios ultimamente andam muito barulhentos, e por vezes vejo o que me parece ser a família inteira a voar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 21:15)

belem disse:


> Aqui na reserva de Obidos há uns 30 minutos atrás ouvi uma rola brava... Por esta é que não esperava... Ontem ouvi um bufo-real, mas aqui por vezes até se ouvem 3 a cantar...
> Por alguma razão os butios ultimamente andam muito barulhentos, e por vezes vejo o que me parece ser a família inteira a voar.



Esta semana, encontrei um ninho de águias, aqui relativamente perto de mim, eu já estava desconfiado, pois tenho-as visto diarimente, e mesmo a andarem sobre os terrenos, está no topo de uma amendoeira, onde aproveitaram os restos que sobrava de um ninho de corvos.
A pega rabuda também anda por aqui a cantarolar e a afugentar as rolas bravas, e o mesmo se passa quando elas vem a sombra da aguia a planar.


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2019 às 21:22)

Os peneireiros e os gaviões têm sido mais silenciosos, mas os javalis não...lol
Há pouco tempo um rosnou e deu para ouvir arbustos a serem tombados. Os javalis aqui por vezes fazem finca pé, nem sempre fogem e tazem muito barulho nestas ocasiões.. Por vezes parece que o fazem para desafiar (sem me atacar) mas normalmente é curiosidade.


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2019 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta semana, encontrei um ninho de águias, aqui relativamente perto de mim, eu já estava desconfiado, pois tenho-as visto diarimente, e mesmo a andarem sobre os terrenos, está no topo de uma amendoeira, onde aproveitaram os restos que sobrava de um ninho de corvos.
> A pega rabuda também anda por aqui a cantarolar e a afugentar as rolas bravas, e o mesmo se passa quando elas vem a sombra da aguia a planar.



Interessante e  a águia é a de asa redonda (butio)? Tens ouvido rolas bravas, por aí?


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 21:35)

belem disse:


> Interessante e  a águia é a de asa redonda (butio)? Tens ouvido rolas bravas, por aí?








Sim, é a aguia de asa redonda, igual á da foto, consegue-se ver bem este padrão, quando ela está a voar, e desde que ela se instalou aqui perto, a população de ratos reduziu bem.
Até ver ainda nunca tive problemas, em "assaltos" por parte dela ao galinheiro, mas também com árvores em redor, não é facil ela conseguir aterrar, ou fazer voos picados, a não ser quando as patas voem para os terrenos abertos.
As rolas bravas, ainda continuo á espera de ver alguma, só não sei é quando é que chega esse dia.
Os abelharucos, também andam sempre em conjunto por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 10:41)

belem disse:


> Os peneireiros e os gaviões têm sido mais silenciosos, mas os javalis não...lol
> Há pouco tempo um rosnou e deu para ouvir arbustos a serem tombados. Os javalis aqui por vezes fazem finca pé, nem sempre fogem e tazem muito barulho nestas ocasiões.. Por vezes parece que o fazem para desafiar (sem me atacar) mas normalmente é curiosidade.



A população de javalis por aqui também está bem descontrolada, ultimamente todas as pessoas tem uma história para contar, principalemente com os javalis dentro do seu quintal, em redor de casa.
Não existe nenhum predador, e a população assim cresce a "olhos vistos".


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2019 às 11:27)

O controlo da população de javalis, na maior parte do território, assegura-se complicado, pelo menos com métodos naturais. Para além dos prejuízos económicos, há também os problemas que os javalis provocam sobre outras espécies selvagens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 11:32)

Dan disse:


> O controlo da população de javalis, na maior parte do território, assegura-se complicado, pelo menos com métodos naturais. Para além dos prejuízos económicos, há também os problemas que os javalis provocam sobre outras espécies selvagens.



É verdade, e também não é com a caça de espera que se consegue controlar a população, e as montarias são muitos dipendiosas, e por isso é que a situação vem-se agravando ano após ano.
Sim os prejuízos em hortas e campos de milho por vezes são de dezenas ou centenas de euros, isto ás vezes num só produtor.
Mas tirando os agricultores também não vejo mais nehuma entidade, com interesse em resolver o assunto.

*Automóvel colide com javali na A13*

Na noite de domingo para segunda feira, um automóvel conduzido por um tomarense colidiu com um javali na A13, entre o nó de Atalaia e Asseiceira.
O pessoal da Ascendi recolheu o animal.

Apesar de ser uma via com portagens e vedada, o concessionário não assume a responsabilidade por acidentes deste tipo.

https://tomarnarede.pt/sociedade/au...AJ87rg4YW-m0LcqrRO_R2VaH5Qj2lEaQNt72F_F4Pqu4w


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2019 às 13:25)

*Bombeiros salvam cegonha em São Brás de Alportel*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...m-sao-bras-de-alportel?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 13:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Bombeiros salvam cegonha em São Brás de Alportel*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...m-sao-bras-de-alportel?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques



É de louvar a atitude do senhor que deu o alerta, e dos bombeiros que fizeram o resgate.
Pena é que o ninho da cegonha, mais parece uma lixeira, com tanto plástico, hoje em dia é quase raro encontar um ninho  de ave que não contenha qualquer iten derivado de pástico.
O ninho deveria de ser um local, "sagrado", que deveria de estar muito limpo para receber as crias, durante vários meses, mas a cegonha não tem culpa nehuma, mas sim, nós, os humanos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2019 às 11:22)

*Plasticrusts: novo tipo de poluição descoberta nas rochas*

Os estranhos tons de azul e cinzento chamam à atenção dos investigadores do MARE, do polo da Madeira, que encontraram, pela primeira vez, numa zona do intertidal rochoso na costa sul da ilha da Madeira, lixo marinho incrustado nas rochas. O estudo, que valeu inclusivamente um artigo publicado na revista científica Science of the Total Environment, pode concluir, até agora, que a ocorrência destas crostas de plástico (que os autores denominam de “Plasticrusts”) aumentou bastante desde 2016, ano em que a equipa detectou o fenómeno, durante uma campanha de amostragem. 

As análises de espectrofotometria confirmaram que as crostas são de polietileno (PE), um dos plásticos mais utilizados na indústria, um material comum especialmente nas embalagens de plástico para produtos alimentares, mas a origem concreta e o mecanismo de formação das mesmas ainda não são conclusivos. Investigadores deduzem que pode resultar da colisão de fragmentos de plástico de maior dimensão por acção das ondas e marés. 

“É difícil valorar o impacto. Verifica-se que este fenómeno está a ocorrer numa área concreta. No entanto, ainda não temos amostras de invertebrados para saber qual o impacto nas espécies marinhas, e na rede trófica em geral”, explica Ignacio Gestoso, líder da equipa de investigação, sobre as crostas de polietileno que foram detetadas nas rochas entremarés, que ficam submersas com a maré cheia e a descoberto durante a maré vazia. 

http://www.mare-centre.pt/pt/mare-m...bp2WleElPNvxn3TFZp7ndgIM0VaCeEVciThVKP0yXuzUE


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2019 às 10:43)

Astúrias...


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2019 às 11:00)

Nem tudo vai ser uma má notícia, com a chegada da massa de ar tropical continental acompanhada de poeira saariana em suspensão, estamos detectando um aumento da borboleta migradora vanessa dos cardos (_Vanessa cardui_) nas estações BMS de Menorca:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2019 às 17:00)

*Onda de calor: centenas de mexilhões aparecem cozinhados na costa da Califórnia*
O estado norte-americano enfrenta temperaturas recorde durante o mês de Junho.


Não é só na Europa que as temperaturas estão a atingir marcos históricos. Uma onda de calor afecta também a Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos, e já causou a morte de centenas ou milhares de mexilhões, que foram encontrados na costa do Pacífico completamente cozinhados e com as conchas queimadas. Segundo o _New York Times_,os termómetros de São Francisco ultrapassaram os 37 graus no dia 11 de Junho – um valor recorde para esta época do ano.

O responsável pela investigação na reserva marinha da Bodega Bay, no norte da Califónia, Jackie Sones, confessou ao _Guardian_ nunca ter visto nada semelhante.
De acordo com o investigador, a onda de calor terá provocado, aparentemente, o maior número de mortes destes moluscos nos últimos 15 anos (pelo menos). Jackie Sones afirmou ao jornal britânico ter recebido, de outros investigadores, relatos de mortes idênticas em várias praias: uma extensão de 140 quilómetros de costa.

Os mexilhões enfrentaram temperaturas acima de 100ºF (37ºC) na maré baixa. “Os mexilhões são conhecidos como uma espécie fundadora. O equivalente às árvores numa floresta – elas fornecem abrigo e _habitat _a muitos animais, portanto, quando se interfere com esse _habitat_ central, isso vai afectar o resto do sistema”, explicou o investigador.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/29/p...kpr-BKJW8KbVoRfCtaNW0e1UHKngO5_zBKZQFhzYkH3sQ


----------



## Gates (29 Jun 2019 às 20:34)

Pek disse:


> Astúrias...





Encontrei este semelhante mas do nosso Gerês 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...m/lilia.jorge.5/videos/2319396268142572/&_rdr


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2019 às 09:48)

Boas,

Só para partilhar 2  recentes avistamentos na zona onde vivo.

Cobra de cor escura com cerca de 2 metros, nunca tinha visto uma tão grande, por aquilo que vi na net pode ser uma cobra Rateira negra. Vi às portas de Cascais, no final do vale da ribeira das vinhas.
Raposa na Quinta do Pisão, é a segunda vez que vejo,mas ao contrário da primeira que estava morta, este estava com grande vida a correr pelo mato fora.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Esta tarde, no Azibo, consegui umas fotos de vários ninhos de mergulhões-de-crista ainda com ovos.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 20:38)

Um esquilo acabou de atravessa aqui a rua. Já coloco fotos.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 20:55)

Umas fotos tiradas da janela de casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:02)

Dan disse:


> Umas fotos tiradas da janela de casa.



Magníficas fotos, ainda para mais, não é todos os dias que se observam esquilos, em locais residenciais, na última foto, ele ia bem apressado.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2019 às 21:03)

Bem apanhado, que fixe!


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2019 às 21:13)

Deixo também a minha contribuição, não são esquilos é uma Poupa!

Visitou-me no passado dia 9 de de Junho ao Final da tarde (17h09m):







E de madrugada/manhã (07h10m) no dia seguinte 10 de Junho:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:23)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo também a minha contribuição, não são esquilos é uma Poupa!
> 
> Visitou-me no passado dia 9 de de Junho ao Final da tarde (17h09m):
> 
> ...



A poupa é uma ave que gosta muito de estar a comer minhocas dos relvados dos jardins públicos, e vai deixando as pessoas se aproximarem muito junto dela, no verão passado estive num evento de observação de aves, e era ela que andave sempre atrás de nós, e durante mais de 2 horas, nunca nos abandonou, e fazia até questão de nos chamar a atenção.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 21:25)

Tem um voo muito característico, fácil de identificar. Costumam nidificar num pinhal aqui muito próximo.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jul 2019 às 21:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A poupa é uma ave que gosta muito de estar a comer minhocas dos relvados dos jardins públicos, e vai deixando as pessoas se aproximarem muito junto dela, no verão passado estive num evento de observação de aves, e era ela que andave sempre atrás de nós, e durante mais de 2 horas, nunca nos abandonou, e fazia até questão de nos chamar a atenção.



Mas aqui das poucas vezes que vejo as poupas não consigo chegar mais perto do que uns 10/15metros (fogem logo), naquele fim-de-semana foi uma excepção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:42)

Thomar disse:


> Mas aqui das poucas vezes que vejo as poupas não consigo chegar mais perto do que uns 10/15metros (fogem logo), naquele fim-de-semana foi uma excepção.



E mesmo assim a essa distancia já é muito bom, e estive a cerca de uns 6 a 7 metros de uma poupa no ano passado, e este ano já vi uma mas ia em voo.
Agora tenho aqui 2 águias de asa redonda, que já são residentes, todos os dias estão aqui a planar, e em certos dias até estou a tomar o pequeno-almoço, e lá está ela pousada num poste.


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2019 às 22:24)

*Climate change could be paused by planting trees, researchers say, as they map out available land*


----------



## Pek (5 Jul 2019 às 17:55)

Umas imagens de hoje em Talis (Menorca)

Cópula de _Orthetrum cancellatum_







Fêmea de _Calopteryx haemorrhoidalis











_
Subéspecie mediterrânica de corvo marinho de crista (_Phalacrocorax aristotelis_ subsp. _desmarestii_)







Alguns dos locais da rota: Racó des Cavall, sa Bardissa, Talis...


























Cumprimentos e feliz fim de semana


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2019 às 18:08)

Pek disse:


> Umas imagens de hoje em Talis (Menorca)
> 
> Cópula de _Orthetrum cancellatum_
> 
> ...



Fotos magníficas, desde as primeiras, que retratam um momento que não é fácil sobservar, e mais dificil fotografar, com esse pormenor, e com tão boa resolução.
Bonitas foto também desses cenários paradisíacos, águas muito límpidas.


----------



## Pek (5 Jul 2019 às 18:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fotos magníficas, desde as primeiras, que retratam um momento que não é fácil sobservar, e mais dificil fotografar, com esse pormenor, e com tão boa resolução.
> Bonitas foto também desses cenários paradisíacos, águas muito límpidas.



 Muito obrigado!


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2019 às 19:15)

Pek disse:


> Umas imagens de hoje em Talis (Menorca)
> 
> Cópula de _Orthetrum cancellatum_
> 
> ...


Bem que sorte, fotos lindíssimas!
Como dizia o outro:"eu quero ir para a ilha"

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:41)

Gates disse:


> Encontrei este semelhante mas do nosso Gerês
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2319396268142572&id=100002166656337&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/lilia.jorge.5/videos/2319396268142572/&_rdr


Fantástico achado! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:45)

Dan disse:


> Umas fotos tiradas da janela de casa.


Cena pouco comum — ainda — nas nossas cidades. Parece-me magrinho o bicho, o que o terá levado a procurar comida num ambiente tão urbano?


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo também a minha contribuição, não são esquilos é uma Poupa!
> 
> Visitou-me no passado dia 9 de de Junho ao Final da tarde (17h09m):
> 
> ...


São fantásticas  Há muito que não vejo uma. Há coisa de um ano uma visitou o jardim da minha mãe em Samora


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:51)

Pek disse:


> Umas imagens de hoje em Talis (Menorca)
> 
> Cópula de _Orthetrum cancellatum_
> 
> ...


Fantásticas como sempre Pek!  Esse mar.. ai ai...


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2019 às 23:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Cena pouco comum — ainda — nas nossas cidades. Parece-me magrinho o bicho, o que o terá levado a procurar comida num ambiente tão urbano?



Fui à janela para espreitar possíveis descargas da trovoada que estava a desenvolver-se em Espanha e acabei por “apanhar” este esquilo a passear aqui na rua. Não sei se foi a procura de alimento que o trouxe aqui, mas nesta zona onde vivo há muitas árvores, principalmente pinheiros e também vários tipos de folhosas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite,

Hoje deparei-me com esta surpresa: um campo de alhos sem a ação humana. E nem está muito longe de casa: está em Peniche, numa ilha com o nome "Papôa", ligada à cidade por algumas travessias de madeira.
Este tipo de plantas, pelo que eu ouvi falar, foi muito comum na costa ocidental portuguesa em outros tempos, mas à medida que o alho tem vindo a ser domesticado, este tipo de paisagens tem vindo a desaparecer. 











Não sei se vêem, mas aquelas "bolinhas" são as flores dos alhos. O alho é o tubérculo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2019 às 22:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje deparei-me com esta surpresa: um campo de alhos sem a ação humana. E nem está muito longe de casa: está em Peniche, numa ilha com o nome "Papôa", ligada à cidade por algumas travessias de madeira.
> Este tipo de plantas, pelo que eu ouvi falar, foi muito comum na costa ocidental portuguesa em outros tempos, mas à medida que o alho tem vindo a ser domesticado, este tipo de paisagens tem vindo a desaparecer.
> ...



Aqui em terrenos agrícolas, apenas se observam alguns exemplares isolados, não em tanta quantidade com mostas aí, e pode-se dizer quase "á beira mar plantados", ou neste caso que não são plantados.
É o chamado alho-porro, e atrai muitos insectos polinizadores, entre as quais a vespa-maute, que é só a maior vespa autóctone, ou nativa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2019 às 23:10)

*Algarve. Foram removidos 150 quilogramas de materiais poluentes da Ria Formosa*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ogramas-de-materiais-poluentes-da-ria-formosa


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2019 às 11:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje deparei-me com esta surpresa: um campo de alhos sem a ação humana. E nem está muito longe de casa: está em Peniche, numa ilha com o nome "Papôa", ligada à cidade por algumas travessias de madeira.
> Este tipo de plantas, pelo que eu ouvi falar, foi muito comum na costa ocidental portuguesa em outros tempos, mas à medida que o alho tem vindo a ser domesticado, este tipo de paisagens tem vindo a desaparecer.
> ...



Infelizmente o que mais sobressai nas fotos é o terrível chorão-das-praias (_Carpobrotus edulis_).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2019 às 16:55)

Os meus pais têm em casa umas rolas domésticas, que têm um riso interessante. Noutro dia, fui à casa dos meus pais e finalmente consegui registar em vídeo o som característico destas aves. 
Não liguem àquela voz a partir dos 20 segundos. 


P.S. Peço desculpa pela qualidade da imagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 08:28)

Ontem ao atravessar um trilho a norte de Mafra deparei-me com esta aranha, tinha dimensão interessante.
Posso dizer que só a vi pois fiquei impressionado com força das linhas da teia, que cruzavam literalmente o trilho. Procurei-a e lá estava ela.




Já agora, desculpem a ignorância que insecto é este? Mosca gigante?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 09:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem ao atravessar um trilho a norte de Mafra deparei-me com esta aranha, tinha dimensão interessante.
> Posso dizer que só a vi pois fiquei impressionado com força das linhas da teia, que cruzavam literalmente o trilho. Procurei-a e lá estava ela.
> 
> 
> ...



Essa aranha que tu viste parece-me uma aranha-violino, uma das mais perigosas de Portugal. O veneno da aranha não mata, mas mói, e pode fazer estragos ao nível dos tecidos nas crianças. O veneno raramente mata. 
O melhor é nem mexer nela. 

https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loxosceles


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 10:19)

Loxosceles não será de certeza. Poderá ser uma tarântula, mas sem ver a barriga não consigo ter a certeza. Será a espécie _Lycosa tarentula (hispanica)._
Dipteros não sou grandes conhecedor.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2019 às 11:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa aranha que tu viste parece-me uma aranha-violino, uma das mais perigosas de Portugal. O veneno da aranha não mata, mas mói, e pode fazer estragos ao nível dos tecidos nas crianças. O veneno raramente mata.
> O melhor é nem mexer nela.


 A aranha que o @jonas_87  mostra faz-me pensar que já estive em "perigo" várias vezes . Aparece muito por aqui, com teias grandes e bem robustas, sendo as aranhas bastante corpulentas. Mas penso que se trata de uma aranha bem maior e benigna que não a que te referes.
Trata-se em princípio da ARANHA-LOBO-RADIADA. Pode-se confundir com a Tarântula-Ibérica (ou mediterrânica) que é venenosa mas não faz teias. 
A aranha-lobo-radiada pode atingir 8 cm. 
Ver aqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogna_radiata

A aranha-violino é mais pequena (3\4 cm incluindo o corpo).

Espécies venenosas em Portugal:
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_espécies_perigosas_em_Portugal


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 12:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem ao atravessar um trilho a norte de Mafra deparei-me com esta aranha, tinha dimensão interessante.
> Posso dizer que só a vi pois fiquei impressionado com força das linhas da teia, que cruzavam literalmente o trilho. Procurei-a e lá estava ela.
> 
> 
> ...


Para mim, a aranha parece-me ser uma _araneus diadematus_, mas como não tenho muito conhecimento na matéria, posso estar enganado 

Na semana passada quando estive em Pedrógão Pequeno, deparei-me com 2 aranhas de tamanho considerável, uma delas na cave da casa dos meus bisavós... quando lá entrei, reparei que numa das janelinhas para o quintal, estava uma teia enorme que parecia uma nuvem de algodão... aproximei-me e lá a avistei: tinha o tamanho da palma da mão, cor negra e pernas fininhas. A primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça foi a tradicional viúva-negra "americana", mas essa está fora de questão como é evidente  No entanto se alguém souber da sua espécie, me diga algo...
A outra encontrei-a num terreno baldio, mas mal me pressentiu fugiu logo, não consegui ver qual era a espécie. Apenas sei que tinha cor castanha


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2019 às 13:01)

Estava este tópico a ir tão bem e lá veio o @jonas_87 estragar isto tudo.


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 19:34)

Araneus não é de certeza. As Hogna são espécies que caçam no solo. Mas sim as nossas tarântulas fazem teias. Muitas vezes no solo. 
Só por curiosidade, existem duas espécies de viúvas negras conhecidas na península ibérica, embora só uma ocorra em Portugal. E são pequenotas.


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 19:41)

Uma Hogna radiata para referência. Tirada este fim-de-semana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCOPHONE F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Um dia destes vou enfartar depois de visitar este tópico.


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 19:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Um dia destes vou enfartar depois de visitar este tópico.


Talvez. Contudo pode ver como uma oportunidade de ver que estes rastejantes não são o bicho mau que todos fazem crer.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 19:57)

bluejay disse:


> Araneus não é de certeza. As Hogna são espécies que caçam no solo. Mas sim as nossas tarântulas fazem teias. Muitas vezes no solo.
> Só por curiosidade, existem duas espécies de viúvas negras conhecidas na península ibérica, embora só uma ocorra em Portugal. E são pequenotas.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento   Não tenho muito conhecimento à cerca desta matéria, tenho que começar mais a estudar estes bichos 


bluejay disse:


> Uma Hogna radiata para referência. Tirada este fim-de-semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso a aranha que avistei no terreno baldio tinha características semelhantes a esta, mas como foi tudo tão rápido não deu para determinar se era mesmo essa espécie  
De qualquer das maneiras, bela imagem


----------



## Hawk (11 Jul 2019 às 20:00)

Já que estamos a falar destes bichinhos, a Zoological Society of London anunciou há poucos dias que eclodiram 100 tarântulas das Desertas que têm em cativeiro.

https://www.expressandstar.com/news...als-breeding-success-for-rare-spider-species/

It is only the second time that the Desertas wolf spider has been bred in captivity anywhere in the world.






Desertas wolf spider and babies
One of the world’s most endangered spider species has experienced a breeding success at the Zoological Society of London (ZSL).

Approximately 100 Desertas wolf spiders hatched on May 21, in what is only the second time the species has been successfully bred in captivity anywhere in the world.

Breeding success for one of the world’s most #endangered spiders We're celebrating after 100 Desertas wolf spiderlings have hatched @ZSLWhipsnadeZoo! ? This is only the second time the species has been bred in captivity anywhere in the world! https://t.co/RFhYvmWyLNpic.twitter.com/kNXMm4Ug4a

— ZSL (@OfficialZSL) June 7, 2019

The success follows two years of planning by zookeepers and conservationists at ZSL, who found a dark cellar in the zoo with the correct humidity and temperature for the spiders to breed.

Zookeeper Tyrone Capel said: “It has been fantastic to see these spiderlings hatch and, after two weeks clinging on to their mother’s back, climb off her to go their own.

“Best of all it means that with a healthy population here at ZSL, we can continue to contribute to vital conservation research into one of the world’s most endangered arachnids, which we hope will benefit the species in the wild.”

The large, grey spiders, native to the Desertas Grande island in Madeira, only breed once or twice in their lifetimes.


Parabéns à nova mamã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 20:02)

Obrigado pelas respostas, de facto a vida selvagem não é a minha área.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 20:06)

bluejay disse:


> Talvez. Contudo pode ver como uma oportunidade de ver que estes rastejantes não são o bicho mau que todos fazem crer.



Mas eu nunca achei que eram bicho mau nenhum. Só não as quero no mesmo sítio que eu!


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 20:20)

Hawk disse:


> Já que estamos a falar destes bichinhos, a Zoological Society of London anunciou há poucos dias que eclodiram 100 tarântulas das Desertas que têm em cativeiro.
> 
> https://www.expressandstar.com/news...als-breeding-success-for-rare-spider-species/
> 
> ...


Sim. As de Porto Santo são lindas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2019 às 20:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Um dia destes vou enfartar depois de visitar este tópico.



Já somos dois.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 20:59)

Boas

Epa desculpem lá ter estragado o tópico, vou ter mais cuidado. 
Obrigado a todos pelas respostas.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2019 às 21:59)

Uma libélula, esta tarde, junto ao Azibo.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2019 às 22:00)

bluejay disse:


> Uma Hogna radiata para referência. Tirada este fim-de-semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estas tenho-as visto por cá e são de tamanho considerável, talvez o dobro e triplo dessa, em teias grandes na zona de vinha.
Acho-lhes piada. E aranhas pequenas, talvez crias desta espécie ou parecida, são às dezenas a subir as paredes, casa incluída, de cada vez que corto a relva.
Os meus miúdos se puderem apoderam-se das grandes e trazem para dentro de casa - qualquer dia dá um enfarte na mãe...
Uma vez trouxeram uma cobra média dentro dum cesto, que o vizinho apanhou no terreno ao lado - foi devolvida ao terreno original...À meses apanharam uma cobra de escada, uma cria, aqui em casa. Meteram num cesto, deram-lhe comida, terra, erva\relva, água todos os dias, uma rede em cima para a proteger dos gatos. Uma noite, ao chegar a casa, a rede estava fora e a cobra desaparecida...Nenhum dos gatos se acusou!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 22:01)

Andava por aqui a passear junto de casa, agora ao final do dia, um escaravelho rinoceronte, limitei-me a retirá-lo de um local de passagem, e acimentado, para um canteiro, que tem muita matéria organica.






Foto ilustrativa.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2019 às 22:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Andava por aqui a passear junto de casa, agora ao final do dia, um escaravelho rinoceronte, limitei-me a retirá-lo de um local de passagem, e acimentado, para um canteiro, que tem muita matéria organica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo semelhante uma destas manhãs, interrompi a minha corrida para retirar um escaravelho rinoceronte do meio do passeio. 
É nesta altura que costumam aparecer por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Dan disse:


> Algo semelhante uma destas manhãs, interrompi a minha corrida para retirar um escaravelho rinoceronte do meio do passeio.
> É nesta altura que costumam aparecer por aqui.



Pois, eles costumam-se observar sempre nesta época, felizmente tenho observado cerca de 2 a 3 exemplares por ano, sem sair do meu terreno.
É um escaravelho com uma óptima visão.


----------



## bluejay (11 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Andava por aqui a passear junto de casa, agora ao final do dia, um escaravelho rinoceronte, limitei-me a retirá-lo de um local de passagem, e acimentado, para um canteiro, que tem muita matéria organica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oryctes nasicornis, e porque não ajudar e contribuir para conhecermos mais sobre a distribuição das nossas espécies de lucanídeos em http://www.vacaloura.pt/  podem contribuir não apenas com ocorrências de Vacas Louras mas também de outros escaravelhos.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2019 às 23:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> A aranha que o @jonas_87  mostra faz-me pensar que já estive em "perigo" várias vezes . Aparece muito por aqui, com teias grandes e bem robustas, sendo as aranhas bastante corpulentas. Mas penso que se trata de uma aranha bem maior e benigna que não a que te referes.
> Trata-se em princípio da ARANHA-LOBO-RADIADA. Pode-se confundir com a Tarântula-Ibérica (ou mediterrânica) que é venenosa mas não faz teias.
> A aranha-lobo-radiada pode atingir 8 cm.
> Ver aqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogna_radiata
> ...





bluejay disse:


> Uma Hogna radiata para referência. Tirada este fim-de-semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reparem bem no padrão das pernas e do tórax, não é uma _Hogna radiata_. Estou mais inclinado a concordar com o @RStorm e dizer que é uma _Araneus diadematus:
_
https://naturdata.com/especie/Araneus-diadematus/13051/0/

Nalgumas fotos é muito semelhante à do @jonas_87, apesar de não se ver a cruz no abdómen.

@RStorm conheço bem essa aranha de que falas, é das que me fazem muita impressão... são muito rápidas e nojentas  Não me lembro do nome, mas já a encontrei pela naturdata uma vez


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 23:38)

Pessoal, tinha aqui outra foto nem reparei que tinha a apanhado bem no chão.
Já dá para identificar a espécie?
@algarvio1980 @ClaudiaRM  peço desculpa, será a última foto, prometo!!!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2019 às 23:55)

bluejay disse:


> Esta sim é um Araneus sp.
> A anterior nunca será do género Araneus sp., o cefalotórax não é de todo semelhante. Continuo convicto que será uma Lycosa sp.


Ó bluejay pá, é a mesma aranha!


----------



## bluejay (12 Jul 2019 às 00:07)

Pronto. Está confirmado. Araneus sp. 
identificar aranhas por fotografias é quase como identificar cogumelos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2019 às 00:09)

bluejay disse:


> Talvez. Contudo pode ver como uma oportunidade de ver que estes rastejantes não são o bicho mau que todos fazem crer.



Mas eu nunca achei que eram bicho mau nenhum. Só não as quero no mesmo sítio que eu!


jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, tinha aqui outra foto nem reparei que tinha a apanhado bem no chão.
> Já dá para identificar a espécie?
> @algarvio1980 @ClaudiaRM  peço desculpa, será a última foto, prometo!!!



À vontade. Os apreciadores não têm de ser privados daquilo que apreciam apenas porque eu tenho um problema com aranhas. Nem elas têm culpa, coitadas. É a Natureza!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 11:29)

bluejay disse:


> Oryctes nasicornis, e porque não ajudar e contribuir para conhecermos mais sobre a distribuição das nossas espécies de lucanídeos em http://www.vacaloura.pt/  podem contribuir não apenas com ocorrências de Vacas Louras mas também de outros escaravelhos.



Conheço bem de perto esse projecto do vacaloura.pt, e é extremamente importante todo a informação que eles tem transmitido.
Costumo fazer o registo anualmente, ou sempre que vejo de perto algum lucanídeo, neste plataforma.
Já tenho agora em mente e o próximo projecto a construir até ao outono, será um abrigo, para toda a familia dos lucanídeos, e outros tipos de escaravelhos.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 11:52)

João Pedro disse:


> @RStorm conheço bem essa aranha de que falas, é das que me fazem muita impressão... são muito rápidas e nojentas  Não me lembro do nome, mas já a encontrei pela naturdata uma vez


A mim não me fazem impressão, aliás até acho os bichinhos lindos, apesar de já ter sofrido de aracnofobia durante a infância  
Acontece é que aqui no Montijo estou habituado a encontrar aranhas pequenas, agora quando vou a Pedrógão a conversa é outra: deparo-me com espécies "enormes" que nem fazia ideia que ocorriam em Portugal


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2019 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, tinha aqui outra foto nem reparei que tinha a apanhado bem no chão.
> Já dá para identificar a espécie?
> @algarvio1980 @ClaudiaRM  peço desculpa, será a última foto, prometo!!!



Ora essa, podes publicar o que tu quiseres.  Duvido que quando publicam fotos de cobras, também não exista aqui, alguém com fobia.

A minha fobia, depende da aranha, mas é um bicho com demasiado olhos e pernas.   A aranha tipo aquela que chamamos de cavalos não me causa impressão.

Não devia contar isto, uma vez ia conduzir e apareceu uma aranha no tecto do carro, como ia sozinho, tive que manter a calma, encostei o carro na berma e peguei no pano que tinha no carro e matei ela contra o tecto, pensava eu que a bicha estava morta e começo a conduzir, vejo a bicha a andar no pano, porra ressuscitou abro o vidro e mando o pano janela fora e nunca mais vi o bicho e suspirei de alívio.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2019 às 14:06)

Edward O. Wilson fala sobre Espanha, mas pode incluir toda Ibéria:



De ontem em Algendar (Menorca). _Celastrina argiolus. _Pico de abundância nestas semanas.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

Esta manhã voltei a ver alguns escaravelhos rinoceronte, mas já estavam mortos. Ultimamente tenho visto com alguma frequência abutres, esta manhã pude observar 4.


----------



## jpesilva (16 Jul 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

Alguém assinante do Público poderia partilhar o conteúdo desta notícia? Obrigado desde já.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/07/05/l...uU71DhmhqQyUh-Ict-ziaeJYsVCLwu0WBcDsHDdNyWpS0

Cumprimentos,
João Silva


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2019 às 01:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom dia. Talvez seja uma forma esquisita de começar a manhã, mas que raio de inseto é este com antenas gigantes (que nem sei para que servem). Algum besouro não?



Passados mais de 4 anos, julgo que descobri o nome desta espécie. Penso tratar-se de um _Cerambyx cerdo_, uma espécie profundamente desconhecida no nosso país. Quatro anos depois, talvez já não exista, porque afinal trata-se uma espécie ameaçada/vulnerável e como se não bastasse uns anos depois fomos assolados por incêndios gigantescos. Foi um gosto tê-lo no meu quintal 

De qualquer modo li que é uma espécie protegida pela Diretiva Habitats como consta neste documento(http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/pn/biodiversidade/rn2000/resource/doc/rn-plan-set/inverteb/cer-cerdo), e de facto mais uma vez se refletirmos, as causas da vulnerabilidade parecem-me evidentes, o crescente número de incêndios, os desertos verdes de eucaliptal, as extensas malhas de pinhal e até outras áreas de monoculturas, nada têm contribuido para conservação de algumas espécies como esta. São estes pequenos grandes pormenores que colocam à vista a implacabilidade do Homem, no que toca à destruição das árvores autóctones, esta espécie precisa urgentemente de áreas de carvalhal, e isso não se consegue de um dia para o outro como é sabido. Acredito que esta seja uma das razões pela qual tão pouco se conhece desta espécie no nosso país.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2019 às 17:09)

Acho que é um escaravelho-rinoceronte. Luso, no passado dia 14.





Ainda ontem de manhã avistei mais um, aqui perto de casa, e bem mais desenvolvido que este, mas não levava nada para fazer uma foto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 17:30)

Dan disse:


> Acho que é um escaravelho-rinoceronte. Luso, no passado dia 14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim diria que é um escaravelho rinoceronte femea, pois não tem o "corno" á frente, eu já fiz vários avistamentos mas foram sempre de machos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 16:21)

Um belíssimo exemplar, que nem mesmo caída no chão, se deixou morrer.


----------



## Gates (18 Jul 2019 às 22:39)

O meu sapo de estimação.
Quando cai chuva lá aparece ele num dos cantos do relvado cá de casa. Já tem pelo menos 8 anos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 11:31)

Seria uma boa ideia, para algumas cadeias de hipermercados portugueses adoptarem, e fazerem uma campanha de sensibilização ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2019 às 09:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Seria uma boa ideia, para algumas cadeias de hipermercados portugueses adoptarem, e fazerem uma campanha de sensibilização ao mesmo tempo.



É uma boa ideia. Mas demasiado redutor, há muito mais insectos polinizadores, não são só que só as abelhas que polinizam!


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2019 às 09:30)

Excelente iniciativa. Noto que já começa a existir uma sensibilização por parte da população relativamente a este grande problema. Oxalá isto se pudesse estender ao nosso País, visto que o uso de glifosatos e outros herbicidas perigosos, continuam a ser a ordem do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 11:23)

MSantos disse:


> É uma boa ideia. Mas demasiado redutor, há muito mais insectos polinizadores, não são só que só as abelhas que polinizam!



Concordo totalmente contigo, existe uma enorme variedade de insectos polinizadores, mas a maioria das pessoas apenas conheça a abelha(_apis melífera_).


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2019 às 11:30)

Bombus terrestris lusitanicus?









E este?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 11:55)

Dan disse:


> Bombus terrestris lusitanicus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nas 2 primeiras fotos é sim um bombus terrestris, agora na última não sei ao certo, acho que nunca vi nenhum igua a esse.
Encontrei este artigo, mas também não dá para ter noção, pois a foto esta tirada de lado, e não de frente.

Bombus terrestris Linnaeus






https://www.casadasciencias.org/imagem/6316


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2019 às 12:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:44)

Agora já nem as aves podem cantar descansadas, sem lhes roubarem as suas "casas"-
Se a CM de Tomar, foi abater estas árvores com base nestes pedidos insólitos, de pessoas que só olham para o seu umbigo, e até quando é que existirá pessoas a pensarem desta maneira tão arcaica.
E fica o desabafo, já que o facebook, não me deixou publicar por lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 20:07)

*ROLA-BRAVA*

Graças à iniciativa da Secretaria de Estado das Florestas, deu-se hoje um grande passo na conservação da Rola-brava:

Coligação de ONGA, Associações da Caça e Tutela assinam memorando sobre a caça à rola

Lisboa, 22 julho 2019
As Organizações Não Governamentais de Ambiente (ONGA) da Coligação C6 pelo Ambiente e Natureza (ANP/WWF, FAPAS, GEOTA, LPN, QUERCUS e SPEA), assinaram hoje um memorando de entendimento com as entidades representativas do setor da caça (ANPC, CNCP, FENCAÇA) e os institutos que tutelam esta atividade (ICNF e INIAV), para a gestão da caça à rola-brava. Este memorando, que surge no seguimento de uma ronda de negociações intermediadas pela Secretaria de Estado das Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural, reduz a caça à rola-brava, a começar já este verão. Assinado nas instalações do Ministério da Agricultura e Desenvolvimento Rural, o memorando é um passo importante para travar o declínio desta ave em Portugal, mas as associações de defesa do ambiente salientam que não será suficiente. 
Os fundamentos deste memorando estão relacionados com as preocupações já amplamente manifestadas, quer pelas ONGA quer pelas organizações do setor da caça, em relação à alarmante redução do número rolas-bravas (Streptopelia turtur) no nosso país. De acordo com os dados mais recentes do Censo de aves Comuns de Portugal, a população de rola-brava diminuiu 80% em Portugal, desde 2004. Essa redução tem diversas causas, entre as quais a caça excessiva e a redução dos habitats. Face a estes números, é urgente agir para evitar o desaparecimento desta espécie. 
As ONGA da C6 estão dispostas a colaborar no Centro de Competências conforme previsto no memorando, mas não deixam de realçar que a independência das entidades que realizam os estudos face aos interesses em presença é crucial para credibilidade dos respetivos resultados. Reforçam também a necessidade futura de um envolvimento mais precoce em processos de concertação análogos.
As medidas agora acordadas, na opinião da C6, ficam ainda aquém do que devia ser feito para assegurar a proteção da rola-brava. As ONGA estarão atentas à sua efetiva implementação e avaliação dos seus resultados, sendo certo que mantém em aberto a possibilidade de reverter posições caso tenha de haver uma reformulação da estratégia definida no memorando. 
Com este memorando, estão criadas as condições, em Portugal, para a redução em 50% do período diário de caça já em 2019 e da redução de 19 para 4 dias de caça a partir de 2020/2021.
A Coligação C6 está convicta que a informação e mobilização dos cidadãos pode sempre fazer a diferença para exigir aos decisores que optem por medidas que protejam o Ambiente e a Natureza em Portugal.

Publicação de *Nuno Gomes Oliveira*

Bom, parece que depois de tanto que venho já a falar sobre o assunto, as entidades competentes lá dessidiram tomar uma medida, a isto antes que seja tarde demais, se não depois a única solução, é fazer criação em cativeiro, e devolve-las depois á natureza, tal como acontece com o lince. 
E secalhar se esta espécie em questão não fosse sequer caçada dia nenhum durantes os próximos tempos, seriam ainda melhores notícias, mas claro, já foi melhor do que nada.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Dan disse:


> Bombus terrestris lusitanicus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não tenho a certeza qual será o segundo, mas estou inclinado para que seja um macho de _Bombus lapidarius_. Mas há outros semelhantes... não é fácil 

Para quem quiser explorar, uma bela base de dados de _Bombus_ europeus, com muito úteis mapas de ocorrência das espécies 
http://www.atlashymenoptera.net/page.asp?id=169


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2019 às 14:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *ROLA-BRAVA*
> 
> Graças à iniciativa da Secretaria de Estado das Florestas, deu-se hoje um grande passo na conservação da Rola-brava:
> 
> ...



Esta medida era necessária para reduzir a pressão sobre uma espécie já em declínio, mas só por si vai ser insuficiente para inverter a tendência de desaparecimento da espécie. O problema da rola-brava já vem de trás e está relacionada com a destruição de habitat, abandono de culturas tradicionais como o girassol, competição com a rola-turca invasora entre outros factores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2019 às 14:35)

MSantos disse:


> Esta medida era necessária para reduzir a pressão sobre uma espécie já em declínio, mas só por si vai ser insuficiente para inverter a tendência de desaparecimento da espécie. O problema da rola-brava já vem de trás e está relacionada com a destruição de habitat, abandono de culturas tradicionais como o girassol, competição e a com a rola-turca invasora entre outros factores.



Pois é uma medida, que já deveria ter sido implementada á varios anos atrás, de modo ainda a tentar-se contrariar esse declinio, mas parece que só agora acordaram para a realidade.
A área de caça deve ficar mais reduzida este ano, com os incendios de Vila de Rei/Mação, tal como aconteceu em Pedrógão.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jul 2019 às 16:54)

Boas,no domingo, estive no Covão da Ponte onde passa o rio Mondego ainda puro ,com um belo dia de sol e com a temperatura máxima registada no auriol de 29.8°c, bem abaixo dos 38.1°c de máxima da estação do aeródromo. 
Pena não ter conseguido captar imagens de uma ave de rapina que chegou a estar a olhar para nós empoleirada numa árvore e de uma toupeira que quando peguei na câmara já se tinha enfiado debaixo de terra.






































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2019 às 17:39)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas,no domingo, estive no Covão da Ponte onde passa o rio Mondego ainda puro ,com um belo dia de sol e com a temperatura máxima registada no auriol de 29.8°c, bem abaixo dos 38.1°c de máxima da estação do aeródromo.
> Pena não ter conseguido captar imagens de uma ave de rapina que chegou a estar a olhar para nós empoleirada numa árvore e de uma toupeira que quando peguei na câmara já se tinha enfiado debaixo de terra.
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, pelas excelentes fotos, capturadas no momento certo, principalmente a libélulas, pois por vezes quando está quase a "disparar o clique", já ela levantou voo novmamente.
De resto, é lindo ainda visitar esses locais, tão frescos, e com águas tão límpidas.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2019 às 17:48)

Então se o curso de água correr num iocal declivoso, e estiver rodeado de uma boa vegetação ripícola (com diferentes camadas de vegetação) de forma a cobrir o curso de água quase completamente, a diferença de temperatura pode ser ainda maior...E às vezes, nem é preciso ser declivoso, para a diferença ser enorme
Nunca mais me esqueço da experiência que vivi no ano passado, junto a Óbidos, quando as temperaturas chegaram a ultrapassar os 40ºc... Decidi descer até uma ribeira temporária, que mesmo já sem água, funcionava como uma autêntica cápsula refrigerada, em que junto ao seu percurso a temperatura estabilizava por volta dos 22ºc-23ºc, mesmo nas horas máximas de calor... A sensação era de ser ainda mais fresca que isso...Até por vezes se formava uma brisa fresca no seu interior.... Uma verdadeira terapia para o corpo e a alma.
Bastava subir uns 3 metros, para entrarmos num autêntico forno de novo...
Por isso, digo e volto a dizer, é muito importante, a conservação das linhas de água (mesmo as temporárias) e da respetiva vegetação ripícola...


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2019 às 17:51)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas,no domingo, estive no Covão da Ponte onde passa o rio Mondego ainda puro ,com um belo dia de sol e com a temperatura máxima registada no auriol de 29.8°c, bem abaixo dos 38.1°c de máxima da estação do aeródromo.
> Pena não ter conseguido captar imagens de uma ave de rapina que chegou a estar a olhar para nós empoleirada numa árvore e de uma toupeira que quando peguei na câmara já se tinha enfiado debaixo de terra.
> 
> 
> ...



Muito boas fotos e a libélula andava atarefada a pôr ovos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2019 às 18:00)

belem disse:


> Então se o curso de água correr num iocal declivoso, e estiver rodeado de uma boa vegetação ripícola (com diferentes camadas de vegetação) de forma a cobrir o curso de água quase completamente, a diferença de temperatura pode ser ainda maior... E às vezes, nem é preciso ser declivoso, para a diferença ser enorme
> Nunca mais me esqueço da experiência que vivi no ano passado, junto a Óbidos, quando as temperaturas chegaram a ultrapassar os 40ºc... Decidi descer até uma ribeira temporária, que mesmo praticamente sem água, funcionava como uma cápsula refrigerada, em que junto ao seu percurso a temperatura estabilizava por volta dos 22ºc-23ºc, mesmo nas horas máximas de calor... A sensação era de ser ainda mais fresca que isso. Até por vezes formava-se uma brisa fresca no seu interior, como uma ventoinha... Uma verdadeira terapia para o corpo e a alma.
> Bastava subir uns 3 metros, para entrarmos num autêntic forno de novo...
> Por isso, digo e volto a dizer, é muito importante, a conservação das linhas de água (mesmo as temporárias) e da respetiva vegetação ripícola...



É bem verdade uma galeria ripícola tem uma grande importancia em város aspectos, desde a estabilização de solos, regualação dos níveis de cheia, isto para não falar na regulação da temperatura, tal como referes, e que que a linha de água que caudal todo o ano, funciona também como estanque em caso de incendio.
Sempre que está muito calor eu mesmo, gosto de "fugir", para um local desses, e depois regresso só ao fim do dia.
Hoje 5 anos depois de ter plantado uma galeria ripícola no fundo do meu terreno, junto a uma vala, hoje já posso admirar os meus choupos e salgueiros, com mais de 4 metros de áltura, e acabam ainda para fornecer sombra a outra árvores mais novas, como medronheiros, marmeleiros, entre outras.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2019 às 19:07)

Uma pequena cobra de escada, no passado dia 20 (por volta das 22h), região da Serra da Estrela. Deve ter aproveitado o fresco da noite para passear.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2019 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> Uma pequena cobra de escada, no passado dia 20 (por volta das 22h), região da Serra da Estrela. Deve ter aproveitado o fresco da noite para passear.



Um belo expemplar de Cobra-de-escada (Rhinechis scalaris).


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2019 às 10:31)

Dan disse:


> Uma pequena cobra de escada, no passado dia 20 (por volta das 22h), região da Serra da Estrela. Deve ter aproveitado o fresco da noite para passear.



Bonita!

Aqui pelo Ribatejo na minha quinta vi uma cobra-de-pernas na semana passada, mas foi demasiado rápida para a foto!


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2019 às 11:25)

Como estava a noite fresca, esta cobra estava um pouco lenta e deu para tirar muitas fotos, mas só tinha o telemóvel.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2019 às 17:20)

A propósito de uma acesa mas cordial discussão noutro tópico, lembrei-me que ainda não tinha divulgado a minha caixa-ninho que fiz para chapins. 







Já alguém tentou fazer uma? Esta está na minha pequena quinta no Ribatejo, estava voltada para Nascente numa zona calma e florestal com sobreiros, pinheiros-bravos, pinheiros-mansos e medronheiros. Apesar dos esforços os malandrecos não a ocuparam esta Primavera e a caixa já lá está desde Fevereiro. No próximo Inverno vou subi-la mais (actualmente está a cerca de 2,5m) penso que pode ser por aí o problema. Não é por falta de chapins seguramente. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> A propósito de uma acesa mas cordial discussão noutro tópico, lembrei-me que ainda não tinha divulgado a minha caixa-ninho que fiz para chapins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho em mente fazer ainda durante este verão, aproveitar as horas de mais calor, para trabalhar na "carpintaria", e fazer pelo menos 2 ninhos, e quero ainda fazer também um grande hotel para insectos.
Este ano, pela primeira vez, estive junto de casa, nas árvores, pelo menos 2 a 3 ninhos de melros, e ainda esta semana, cá me vieram visitar, os jovens melros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2019 às 10:52)

E depois quando ainda existem pessoas que perguntam, como é que as beatas, vão parar aos ás linhas de água, e por consequente aos mares e o oceanos.
Falta ainda muito civismo por parte das pessoas, pricipalmente neste caso dos fumadores, e como esta sargeta, devem de existir centenas delas iguais, pelo nosso país fora.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2019 às 19:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois quando ainda existem pessoas que perguntam, como é que as beatas, vão parar aos ás linhas de água, e por consequente aos mares e o oceanos.
> Falta ainda muito civismo por parte das pessoas, pricipalmente neste caso dos fumadores, e como esta sargeta, devem de existir centenas delas iguais, pelo nosso país fora.


As beatas acabam por se degradar. É certo que tem imensos compostos tóxicos pelo meio, como a nicotina, mas não são o maior problema. Esse é o plástico (que também se vê na foto) e que se acumula sem parar


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2019 às 20:06)

N_Fig disse:


> As beatas acabam por se degradar. É certo que tem imensos compostos tóxicos pelo meio, como a nicotina, mas não são o maior problema. Esse é o plástico (que também se vê na foto) e que se acumula sem parar



Sim, não digo que as beatas sejam o mal de todos os problemas, mas o que é certo é que ainda demoram 2 anos a degradarem, e o pior é serem milhares "a rebolarem", pelo meio do chão.
E depois temos de pensar também que estas mesmas acabam por entrar de certa forma na cadeia animal, seja dos peixes ou das aves.
Acho que não custa muito criar-se o hábito de deixar a beata no local apropriado tal como já se faz com o restante lixo doméstico, que fica no ecoponto, ou no contentor idenferenciado.
Pois o plástico é mesmo um grave problemas, que nos vai trazer muitos problemas a médio/longo prazo, hoje em dia mete até pena, não se poder passear tranquilamente pela natureza, sem encontrar algum tipo de lixo, deixado pelo "bicho" homem.
Ainda á pouco tempo passei por um eucaliptal, que tinha lá de tudo, desde móveis, electromésticos, portas, entulho de obras.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2019 às 01:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, não digo que as beatas sejam o mal de todos os problemas, mas o que é certo é que ainda demoram 2 anos a degradarem, e o pior é serem milhares "a rebolarem", pelo meio do chão.
> E depois temos de pensar também que estas mesmas acabam por entrar de certa forma na cadeia animal, seja dos peixes ou das aves.
> Acho que não custa muito criar-se o hábito de deixar a beata no local apropriado tal como já se faz com o restante lixo doméstico, que fica no ecoponto, ou no contentor idenferenciado.
> Pois o plástico é mesmo um grave problemas, que nos vai trazer muitos problemas a médio/longo prazo, hoje em dia mete até pena, não se poder passear tranquilamente pela natureza, sem encontrar algum tipo de lixo, deixado pelo "bicho" homem.
> Ainda á pouco tempo passei por um eucaliptal, que tinha lá de tudo, desde móveis, electromésticos, portas, entulho de obras.


Já vi ninhos feitos em parte com beatas. Até vi um estudo que a nicotina poderia estar a "desinfetar" os ninhos, diminuindo o número de organismos patogénicos - embora duvide que a nicotina em si faça bem aos pássaros... Também vi aqui no fórum há uns tempos um ninho de uma cegonha cheio de plástico


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 12:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Já vi ninhos feitos em parte com beatas. Até vi um estudo que a nicotina poderia estar a "desinfetar" os ninhos, diminuindo o número de organismos patogénicos - embora duvide que a nicotina em si faça bem aos pássaros... Também vi aqui no fórum há uns tempos um ninho de uma cegonha cheio de plástico



Pois tenho as minha dúvidas quanto a isso, a nicotina deve fazer tão bem ás aves, como faz aos fumadores, e essa foto de uma cegonha, em que o seu ninho tinha na realidade mais plástico, do que material biodegradável, foi eu que a publiquei á umas semanas atrás.
Mas este ninho da cegonha é apenas um exemplo de outras tantas aves e outros mamíferos, o que tem vindo a sofrer com o plástico, quer por ingestão, ou simplesmente por asfixia.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2019 às 12:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois quando ainda existem pessoas que perguntam, como é que as beatas, vão parar aos ás linhas de água, e por consequente aos mares e o oceanos.
> Falta ainda muito civismo por parte das pessoas, pricipalmente neste caso dos fumadores, e como esta sargeta, devem de existir centenas delas iguais, pelo nosso país fora.


E com as sargetas nesse estado, é fácil haver inundações nos centros urbanos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 12:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> E com as sargetas nesse estado, é fácil haver inundações nos centros urbanos.



Pois, já que tocas-te nesse assunto, até aqui tinha estado a falar só no que respeita ao mundo animal, mas o facto de a sargeta estar neste estado, toda entupida, faz com que com poucos melímetros de precipitação, irá causar logo cheias, em meio urbano.
E como esta sarjeta neste estado, podem existir outras dezenas ou centenas, quem sabe.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2019 às 14:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> E com as sargetas nesse estado, é fácil haver inundações nos centros urbanos.



É só cair uma chuvada mais forte... Simples!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2019 às 21:25)

Só para ficar registado, que este ano esgotámos os recursos 3 dias mais cedo, em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2019 às 22:14)

Tive pelos passadiços do Paiva e encontrei estes dois belos seres vivos ahah:






Maior lesma que já vi na vida


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2019 às 16:52)

*Zoomarine entre os 12 parques internacionais acusados de abusar dos animais para efeitos de entretenimento*

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...sar-dosanimais-para-efeitos-de-entretenimento

Então, no Zoo de Lisboa existe o mesmo espectáculo com golfinhos e aí já não abusam dos animais para entretenimento' 

Estas tretas de estudo, de associações da defesa dos animais sabem lá, o papel fulcral que o Zoomarine tem no Algarve, no salvamento de espécies que dão à costa que são tratadas, reabilitadas e devolvidas ao seu habitat.

Mas, por outro lado, o Zoomarine ganha, este ano, o prémio "Best Training Presentation" atribuido pela Associação Europeia para os Mamíferos Marínhos, tal é a credibilidade do estudo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2019 às 19:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Zoomarine entre os 12 parques internacionais acusados de abusar dos animais para efeitos de entretenimento*
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...sar-dosanimais-para-efeitos-de-entretenimento
> 
> ...



É verdade o Zoomarine, tem cuidado, e muitos animais, principalemente de tartarugas, como foi agora o caso do Quinas, que deu á costa envolvido em redes de pesca, e que vai ser agora devolvido ao mar, no próximo dia 7.
Quanto ao que se passa com o entretenimento com os galfinhos, secalhar até se pode comparar um pouco com as touradas, mas neste caso, estes zoo's precisam destes tipos de espectáculos para pagarem os ordenados aos funcinários, e a comida para os animais.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2019 às 23:02)

Boa noite.
Por este andar ter uma animal de estimação tem obrigatoriamente de ser considerado abuso. Mais: tem de ser encarado como privação de liberdade aos animais, sejam eles cães, gatos, canários, pulgas ou carraças.

Isto começa a configurar um atentado ao mais elementar bom senso humano

Li há dias um relato de alguém que fez uma formação relacionada com vermicompostagem. Às tantas, um dos formandos pede a palavra e começa com uma diarreia mental, própria de quem não tem noção de qualquer espécie, afirmando que ter minhocas dentro de um compostor (no caso uma caixa de compostagem) é aprisionar os animais.

Temo dias difíceis, sabendo que andam aí a roubar animais a agricultores, como vacas e porcos. Sim, porcos que iam para abate foram roubados e, 3 anos depois, pedem a alguém que os acolha, no caso adopte.

Já alguns lambareiros disseram que estavam interessados, para grelhar umas ricas febras. 

Defender os animais tem de ser algo revestido de sensibilidade, bom senso e acima de tudo respeito para com os outros. Não a palhaçada que aí anda, secundada nos oportunistas políticos (de todos os quadrantes) que tentam angariar votos do bolo dos 30% de portugueses que vão a votos...os outros 70% estão descontentes com este circo humano que pulula à volta das politiquices.

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2019 às 17:29)

Comunicado do Zoomarine publicado no Facebook


Se isto, não é ajudar a preservar o ambiente e o seu habitat, quer seja floresta quer seja os oceanos, então sinceramente não percebo nada de preservação da natureza. 

Fico mais chocado, ao ver uma cegonha cheia de chumbos do que as acrobacias que os golfinhos fazem no Zoomarine, mas aí as associações ambientalistas já não ficam chocadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2019 às 17:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Comunicado do Zoomarine publicado no Facebook
> 
> 
> Se isto, não é ajudar a preservar o ambiente e o seu habitat, quer seja floresta quer seja os oceanos, então sinceramente não percebo nada de preservação da natureza.
> ...



É bem verdade, eu tenho seguido todo esse trabalho que o Zoomarine, tem feito nos últimos anos, através da comunicação social, e tenho de ver se o visito pessoalmente brevemente, pois só conheço o Jardim Zoológico e o Zoo de St. Inácio, em Vila Nova de Gaia.
Eles podiam sequer não querer saber de todos esses animais, que ficam feridos, pois não lhes compete a eles, mas sim, a uma outra entidade como o SEPNA da GNR, que deveriam de ter um centro de acolhimento temporário, como o deles.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2019 às 22:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, eu tenho seguido todo esse trabalho que o Zoomarine, tem feito nos últimos anos, através da comunicação social, e tenho de ver se o visito pessoalmente brevemente, pois só conheço o Jardim Zoológico e o Zoo de St. Inácio, em Vila Nova de Gaia.
> Eles podiam sequer não querer saber de todos esses animais, que ficam feridos, pois não lhes compete a eles, mas sim, a uma outra entidade como o SEPNA da GNR, que deveriam de ter um centro de acolhimento temporário, como o deles.


Deixo também uma nota de reconhecimento ao *Parque Biológico de Vila Nova de Gaia*, parque que tenho o prazer de conhecer desde há cerca de 25 anos, numa fase ainda primordial, tantas vezes lá fui.
Numa das minhas visitas, a mais curta dela, deixei lá um Ganso Patola, o qual encontrei ferido numa asa, numa das praias cá da zona.
Receberam-me cordialmente, mostraram-me o local onde tinham mais aves em tratamento, aves essas que outras pessoas lá deixaram.
São instituições que merecem o apreço de todos nós, pelo papel de "despertar da mente" para a ecologia, o respeito pela biodiversidade.
Recomendo vivamente uma visita a esse espaço, uma mistura de pequeno zoológico rural com as tradições rurais do nosso Portugal. Uma visita demorada, com muitos animais para ver (aves tropicais e repteis também), uma paisagem muito interessante.
Bem perto fica a Quinta de Santo Inácio, agora chamado de Zoo.
Vão e demorem-se...Serão umas horas memoráveis!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2019 às 18:06)

Borboleta-folha (_Nymphalidae_), no Borboletário Tropical de Constância (2/08):


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2019 às 19:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Borboleta-folha (_Nymphalidae_), no Borboletário Tropical de Constância (2/08):



Tive de ir pesquisar, se não nem sequer encontrava a borboleta, na foto, está bem camuflada.
Ando já á algum tempo, para ir fazer uma visita a este borboletário, tenho de ver se é mesmo para breve.


----------



## Thomar (16 Ago 2019 às 17:06)

Boa tarde!  
Hoje de manhã passou por aqui no sentido Este/Oeste um casal de pegas-rabudas. 
Não consegui registo fotográfico, pois a observação foi muito rápida apenas uns segundos.
Mas depois de muita pesquisa e verificação na net consegui perceber que era a pega-rabuda.
Foi a primeira vez (que me lembre) de ter avistado esta espécie.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2019 às 17:31)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Hoje de manhã passou por aqui no sentido Este/Oeste um casal de pegas-rabudas.
> Não consegui registo fotográfico, pois a observação foi muito rápida apenas uns segundos.
> Mas depois de muita pesquisa e verificação na net consegui perceber que era a pega-rabuda.
> Foi a primeira vez (que me lembre) de ter avistado esta espécie.



 Não é uma ave daquelas que se observa todos os dias, mas de evz em quando lá se deixam ver, ainda á pouco tempo as vi por estas bandas, e com o seu "canto", é uma ave que dá logo nas vistas.


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2019 às 19:49)

A malta do Animalismo não bate bem da cabeça. Isto do animalismo não tem nada que vem com Conservadorismo ambiental. Os animais do estimação que são endeusados pelos animalistas podem ser uma praga para o ambiente. No Algarve uma das principais causas de morte e desaparecimento do ouriço-cacheiro ou do camaleão são os cães que andam à solta. Os meus pais têm um vizinho com três pastores alemães à solta na sua horta que matam tudo o que mexe e apanham lá dentro, ouriços, gatos, camaleões, galinhas, etc. Os gatos também são um problema, dão cabo dos ninhos dos passeriformes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2019 às 20:34)

frederico disse:


> A malta do Animalismo não bate bem da cabeça. Isto do animalismo não tem nada que vem com Conservadorismo ambiental. Os animais do estimação que são endeusados pelos animalistas podem ser uma praga para o ambiente. No Algarve uma das principais causas de morte e desaparecimento do ouriço-cacheiro ou do camaleão são os cães que andam à solta. Os meus pais têm um vizinho com três pastores alemães à solta na sua horta que matam tudo o que mexe e apanham lá dentro, ouriços, gatos, camaleões, galinhas, etc. Os gatos também são um problema, dão cabo dos ninhos dos passeriformes.



É verdade, cada vez mais se ve vivendas, com o terrenos todo vedado, onde depois andam a "guardar" a casa, por vezes 2 a 3 cães.
Os gatos domésticos, por norma não se afastam muito de casa, e alguns nem sequer saem de casa, pois não foram habitauados a andarem pela rua, já se sabe, que como felinos que são todos tem o seu instinto mais ou menos apurado para caçar, mas os gatos assilvestrados, que não sãi alimentados pelos humanos, tem de se fazer á sua vida, esses sim, são um grave problema, e depois com uma grande capacidade de reprodução, o que a única coisa que consegue resolver este problema é mesmo a castração.
Eu mesmo tenho uma gata, e tive aqui vários ninhos de melros, com as crias que estiveram um mes em cada ninho, até sairem, e consegui, fazer com que ela não fosse durante esse tempo, áquela parte do terreno, para nem sequer saber da existencia dos ninhos, ou mesmo pelo cantar dos seus progenitores, o que depressa a iria chamar á atenção.
Posso-te dar outro exemplo, eu tenho feito várias observações de aves, em jardins públicos de cidades, que por norma são locais com muito movimento de animais e pessoas, e em 3 horas, durante a manhã, a média registada tem sido de quase 40 aves, de várias espécies.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2019 às 20:28)

*Javalis 'apanhados' a passear em parque de estacionamento na Amadora.*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...ora-veja-as-imagens?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques


Qualquer dia, vão a Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2019 às 21:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Javalis 'apanhados' a passear em parque de estacionamento na Amadora.*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...ora-veja-as-imagens?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques
> 
> ...



Também tem direito a conhecerem a capital, mas deixando agora a ironia de parte, o javalis, cada vez mais tem proliferado, e vão passando junto de casas, e causam grandes prejuízos de milhares de euros aos produtores de milho, principalmente.
Mas mais uma vez, continua toda a gente a assobiar para o lado, e agora segundo o ministério da agricultura, que esses mesmos prejúizos devem de ser pagos pelas associações de caçadores, o que é a mesma coisa que dizer que ninguém paga, pois nunca na vida vão ter dinheiro para isso.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2019 às 21:13)

Não deixa de ser extraordinário ver esses animais a passearem-se num dos locais com uma das maiores densidades populacionais do país. Parecem-me exemplares de porco vietnamita. Já tinha conhecimento da sua existência em Espanha, pelos vistos também estão presentes em Portugal. É uma espécie que pode acasalar com o javali e produzir exemplares híbridos. Acaba por ser uma ameaça ao património genético da população de javalis da península.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2019 às 21:19)

Dan disse:


> Não deixa de ser extraordinário ver esses animais a passearem-se num dos locais com uma das maiores densidades populacionais do país. Parecem-me exemplares de porco vietnamita. Já tinha conhecimento da sua existência em Espanha, pelos vistos também estão presentes em Portugal. É uma espécie que pode acasalar com o javali e produzir exemplares híbridos. Acaba por ser uma ameaça ao património genético da população de javalis da península.



Pois também já tinha ouvido falar disso em tempos, agora os javalis vão-se aproximando das praias, das cidades, e consequentemente das pessoas, o que vai criando o hábito neles e deixam de ter medo dessa mesma aproximação, mas não que com isto dizer que as pessoas devem de se aproxiamar demasiada, pois não deixam de ser uma animal selvagem, e nunca se sabe qual será a sua abordagem, e no caso de ser femeas, com crias, ficam ainda mais agressivas.


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2019 às 14:18)

Começou há dias a caça à rola-brava, espécie quase extinta em Portugal. Desde os 12 anos de idade que não oiço nem vejo uma rola-brava. 

As causas do desaparecimento da espécie são múltiplas. Entretanto a rola-turca proliferou nos meios urbanos e semi-urbanos a partir da década de 90, sendo já considerada uma praga em alguns locais. 

Creio que se justifica a proibição da caça à rola, mas a medida não terá muito efeito se outros países europeus e africanos não seguirem o mesmo exemplo, a começar por Espanha e por Marrocos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 14:36)

frederico disse:


> Começou há dias a caça à rola-brava, espécie quase extinta em Portugal. Desde os 12 anos de idade que não oiço nem vejo uma rola-brava.
> 
> As causas do desaparecimento da espécie são múltiplas. Entretanto a rola-turca proliferou nos meios urbanos e semi-urbanos a partir da década de 90, sendo já considerada uma praga em alguns locais.
> 
> Creio que se justifica a proibição da caça à rola, mas a medida não terá muito efeito se outros países europeus e africanos não seguirem o mesmo exemplo, a começar por Espanha e por Marrocos.



Pois é, já foi um bom terem restringido a caça á rola-brava, mas se a tivessem proibido de vez, não farial mal algum, mas depois lá está é um problema que não depende só de Portugal, pois são aves migradoras, e nos países africanos, como Marrocos, não existe qualquer tipo de legislação e civismo, comem-nas em petiscos, principalmente.
Já á muto tempo que eu andava a dizer que era preciso existir esta restrinção ou mesmo a sua proibição, mas toda a gente faz "orelhas moucas", até que foi preciso sairem os resultados dos censos, para verem que o cenário era negro.
Eu tenho uma pena de em 26 anos, nunca ter visto um exemplar de rola-brava, e sempre vivi, no campo, mas parece que vai assim continuar, infelizmente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Ago 2019 às 01:27)

Acho que acabou de me entrar em casa uma vespa velutina. Estava na cozinha e entrou completamente desorientada uma coisa que primeiro me pareceu uma abelha mas maior, mais alongada. Odeio insectos e fiquei logo a tremer que nem varas verdes. Na altura nem me passou pela cabeça o que pudesse ser. Só não queria que eu ou os gatos fossemos picados pelo que tentei fazê-la sair pela varanda da cozinha. Uma boa meia hora nisto. Fui buscar um pano, depois a vassoura e dei-lhe umas vassouradas (de longe!) para a tentar enxotar para a rua mas nada. Lembrei-me de ir ver se tinha Raid e dei-lhe uma bufadelas daquela bodega. Ficou ainda mais desorientada e caiu para trás do microondas onde lhe despejei metade do recipiente de Raid em cima. Depois fui buscar o aspirador de mão, aspirei a coisa 'monstruosa', despejei o aspirador na sanita e puxei o autoclismo. Estava a tentar acalmar-me (já disse que odeio insectos?) e lembrei-me daquele desgraçado que morreu picado por uma vespa velutina. Toca de googlar imagens e era tal e qual! Será possível ou eu estou completamente louca?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Ago 2019 às 01:35)

Era isto, tal e qual. Estas asonas enormes quase do comprimento do corpo. E fazia um barulho quando estava a voar desorientada(o)...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2019 às 08:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Era isto, tal e qual. Estas asonas enormes quase do comprimento do corpo. E fazia um barulho quando estava a voar desorientada(o)...



É mesmo a vespa asiática, infelizmente tem proliferado a um ritmo alucinante, e agora está neste momento em força pelo ribatejo, tem sido destruídos dezenas de ninhos primários e secundários, alguns deles estão dentro das caixas dos estores, a mais de 12 metros de altura, o que dificulta e muito na sua remoção.
E o futuro sobre a convivencia com esta vespa, não prevejo que seja fácil, os apicultores tem lutado, com tudo o que tem á mão, para reduzir pelo menos os seus individuos, ou para matar a rainha.
Compreendo a tua fobia, com insctos, e mais ainda com a vespa velutina, mas é preciso calma nestas situações.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Ago 2019 às 12:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo a vespa asiática, infelizmente tem proliferado a um ritmo alucinante, e agora está neste momento em força pelo ribatejo, tem sido destruídos dezenas de ninhos primários e secundários, alguns deles estão dentro das caixas dos estores, a mais de 12 metros de altura, o que dificulta e muito na sua remoção.
> E o futuro sobre a convivencia com esta vespa, não prevejo que seja fácil, os apicultores tem lutado, com tudo o que tem á mão, para reduzir pelo menos os seus individuos, ou para matar a rainha.
> Compreendo a tua fobia, com insctos, e mais ainda com a vespa velutina, mas é preciso calma nestas situações.



Ia-me dando uma coisa e só me lembrei do que pudesse ser depois de me ter livrado dela. No ano passado houve aqui um ninho delas bem em frente a uma das minhas varandas. Mal queria acreditar quando pesquisei e me apercebi que era aquilo.


----------



## frederico (24 Ago 2019 às 19:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo a vespa asiática, infelizmente tem proliferado a um ritmo alucinante, e agora está neste momento em força pelo ribatejo, tem sido destruídos dezenas de ninhos primários e secundários, alguns deles estão dentro das caixas dos estores, a mais de 12 metros de altura, o que dificulta e muito na sua remoção.
> E o futuro sobre a convivencia com esta vespa, não prevejo que seja fácil, os apicultores tem lutado, com tudo o que tem á mão, para reduzir pelo menos os seus individuos, ou para matar a rainha.
> Compreendo a tua fobia, com insctos, e mais ainda com a vespa velutina, mas é preciso calma nestas situações.



Com o país recheado de ruínas, casas devolutas, armazéns abandonados, prevejo uma luta difícil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2019 às 21:00)

frederico disse:


> Com o país recheado de ruínas, casas devolutas, armazéns abandonados, prevejo uma luta difícil.



É verdade, nesse caso pode-se dizer o mesmo dos pombos nas cidades, pois é nesse mesmos locais que eles nidificam.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2019 às 10:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo a vespa asiática, infelizmente tem proliferado a um ritmo alucinante, e agora está neste momento em força pelo ribatejo, tem sido destruídos dezenas de ninhos primários e secundários, alguns deles estão dentro das caixas dos estores, a mais de 12 metros de altura, o que dificulta e muito na sua remoção.
> E o futuro sobre a convivencia com esta vespa, não prevejo que seja fácil, os apicultores tem lutado, com tudo o que tem á mão, para reduzir pelo menos os seus individuos, ou para matar a rainha.
> Compreendo a tua fobia, com insctos, e mais ainda com a vespa velutina, mas é preciso calma nestas situações.



A Vespa velutina é de facto um grande problema e em expansão. Na minha zona do Sul do Ribatejo ainda não vi nenhuma, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo vão acabar por chegar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 12:30)

MSantos disse:


> A Vespa velutina é de facto um grande problema e em expansão. Na minha zona do Sul do Ribatejo ainda não vi nenhuma, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo vão acabar por chegar.



Aqui já foram detectados pelo menos 10 ninhos, no concelho de Torres Novas, e também em algumas freguesia do concelho de Santarém.
Já que não a conseguimos erradicar de vez, pelo menos temos de a coseguir controlar.


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Por falar em espécies invasoras, há quem diga que existem peixes gato gigantes em Montargil (e já há algum tempo).
Provavelmente até já existiram peixes semelhantes em Portugal (ainda que num passado distante), mas pouco se sabe sobre as consequências da presença desta espécie em alguns dos nossos ecossistemas aquáticos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 21:24)

belem disse:


> Por falar em espécies invasoras, há quem diga que existem peixes gato gigantes em Montargil (e já há algum tempo).
> Provavelmente até já existiram peixes semelhantes em Portugal (ainda que num passado distante), mas pouco se sabe sobre as consequências da presença desta espécie em alguns dos nossos ecossistemas aquáticos.



Pois também já houve registo de alguns peixes gato, no rio Tejo, com alguns 80 quilos e vários metros de comprimento, este tipo de peixes invasores, acabam por colocar em risco as nossas espécies de peixes autóctones, podendo reduzir as suas populações rapidamente.
E o mesmo se passa em relação ás tartarugas exóticas vendidas nas lojas, muito pequenas, e depois acabam por crescer, e já não cabem nos aquários, e as pessoas descartam-se delas, para as charcas, ou barragens.

*Pescador desportivo captura peixe com mais de 30 quilos no Tejo*

https://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/21461-pescador-desportivo-captura-peixe-com-mais-de-30-quilos-no-tejo


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2019 às 13:57)

Imagina a quantidade de filetes que isso dä!

Mudando de assunto, boas notícias para os nossos abutres:

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/gov...cao-para-ajudar-abutres-e-grifos-em-portugal/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Ago 2019 às 23:00)

Vespa asiática já chegou à Charneca da Caparica!  

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157527314479510&id=829899509


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2019 às 09:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vespa asiática já chegou à Charneca da Caparica!
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157527314479510&id=829899509



Onde é que na publicação isso está demonstrado? No site SOS Vespa ainda só há um registo na margem sul, em Fernão Ferro.

Atenção que há muita confusão com a Vespa crabro, que é ligeiramente maior que a asiática mas é nativa.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Ago 2019 às 10:06)

Ontem, nesta pequena localidade próximo de Gouveia, foram eliminados 2 ninhos de vespa asiática. Mas pensam os responsáveis pela Freguesia que haverá muitos mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 12:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vespa asiática já chegou à Charneca da Caparica!
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157527314479510&id=829899509



Pois é a praga vai alastrando agora em direcção ao sul.
A desinformação por parte da população em relação ás restantes vespas, como a cabro, mamute, e a vespa germanica, continua, e depois matam tudo o que mexe, sem antes saberem de que espécie se trata.


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2019 às 18:41)

Duas espécies de borboletas de hoje em Algendar (Menorca)

- Fêmea de loba (_Maniola jurtina_)








- Vanessa dos cardos (_Vanessa cardui_)


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2019 às 18:47)

Pek disse:


> Duas espécies de borboletas de hoje em Algendar (Menorca)
> 
> - Fêmea de loba (_Maniola jurtina_)
> 
> ...



Que belas borboletas, que fazem uma excelente fotos com muita qualidade.


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2019 às 16:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que belas borboletas, que fazem uma excelente fotos com muita qualidade.



Muito obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 22:44)

A natureza tem tão de bela, como de especial, e todos os dias nos consegue surpreender.






Foto retirada do facebook,Libélulas e Libelinhas de Portugal (Dragonflies & Damselflies of Portugal)
Ischnura Pumilio M/F
Créditos José Casquinha‎
Cadaval - 30Ago2019


----------



## lreis (3 Set 2019 às 12:21)

MSantos disse:


> Onde é que na publicação isso está demonstrado? No site SOS Vespa ainda só há um registo na margem sul, em Fernão Ferro.
> 
> Atenção que há muita confusão com a Vespa crabro, que é ligeiramente maior que a asiática mas é nativa.



Tenho a sensação que o panorama geral destes pequenos seres alados é de franco crescimento por todo o lado. Lisboa que se cuide porque com o Monsanto aqui ao pé vai ter muito ninho para destruir, isto para não falar de outros "jardins das Conchas" que pululam por todo o lado. O pessoal da Apicultura vai ter que se habituar a este gamechanger ou então mudar de profissão, infelizmente


----------



## JPAG (3 Set 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite.

Alguém me pode ajudar na identificação desta abelha/mosca?


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2019 às 00:44)

Parece Helophilus pendulus é uma mosca


----------



## JPAG (4 Set 2019 às 01:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Parece Helophilus pendulus é uma mosca



É uma mosca, mas depois de alguma busca parece-me antes ser Volucella elegans. Não há muita informação online sobre esta espécie...


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2019 às 15:06)

Hoje em Talis (Menorca)

- Ortétrum dos ribeiros (_Orthetrum coerulescens_)







- Cinzentinha (_Leptotes pirithous_)







- Vanessa dos cardos (_Vanessa cardui_) sobre _Limonium virgatum. _Muito numerosa.


----------



## belem (7 Set 2019 às 22:40)

Tem aparecido aqui na Parede, um estorninho que imita bastante bem o canto de melros, rabirruivos, toutinegras, verdelhões, pardais, arvéolas e penso que até de perdizes! Produz excertos bastante concretos, que deixam poucas dúvidas que se trata de um genuíno imitador.
Tem o hábito de vir visitar as figueiras a poucos metros daqui, juntamente com o seu bando.
Em Óbidos, também tenho visto bandos desta espécie que produzem músicas bastante agradáveis.
Para a semana, devo ir a Óbidos e com atenção redobrada, vou tentar encontrar um imitador.
Já ouvi pelo menos umas duas vezes, pássaros imitarem outros pássaros mas eram de outras espécies.

Interessante: https://news.wsu.edu/2016/05/02/like-dog-like-frog-like-starling/


----------



## belem (8 Set 2019 às 11:42)

2 "azuis" recentemente  encontrados em locais inesperados : pisco de peito azul no vale do Jamor e rolieiro na Ajuda...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 12:49)

belem disse:


> 2 "azuis" recentemente  encontrados em locais inesperados : pisco de peito azul no vale do Jamor e rolieiro na Ajuda...



Hoje a manhã foi dedicada para á observação de aves, num jardim público, na cidade de Torres Novas, em cerca de 2 horas e meia, contabilizámos 26 espécies diferentes, entre elas a poupa, guarda-rios,rabirruivo-comum,toutinegra-de-barrete, chapim-azum, garça-real.
Eram 5 poupa, que estavam as fazer as maravilhas ao andarem pelo relvado, á procura de minhocas e outros insectos para comerem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 22:41)

Será que o "ser humano", só olha mesmo para o seu umbigo, ao ponto de fazer isto, só para facturar uns milhares de dólares.


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 12:27)

Depois da tempestade vem a calma. Fêmea da borboleta branca da couve (_Pieris brassicae_) sobre alecrim:


----------



## belem (18 Set 2019 às 20:47)

Um lagarto de água foi observado por mim perto da Barragem da Mula (a umas dezenas de metros, numa encosta)..
Não sabia que em Sintra, estes lagartos andavam a estas altitudes, mas parece-me que neste caso, o que importa mesmo, é a presença de água e de muita vegetação.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2019 às 21:49)

Não sei se é topico correcto,mas cá vai.
Há dias passei numa zona na vertente norte da serra de Sintra e vi avelãs, e não é que são boas.
A vertente norte da serra é mesmo incrível.
Claro que fiquei impressionado com a seca, linhas de agua e nascentes no mínimo dos mínimos... 


moira brown ghoul


----------



## belem (20 Set 2019 às 18:05)

Até já estão na Ilha de Vancouver: 

https://globalnews.ca/news/5890689/asian-hornets-vancouver-island/

https://globalnews.ca/news/5926852/asian-giant-hornets-eradicated/


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2019 às 19:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei se é topico correcto,mas cá vai.
> Há dias passei numa zona na vertente norte da serra de Sintra e vi avelãs, e não é que são boas.
> A vertente norte da serra é mesmo incrível.
> Claro que fiquei impressionado com a seca, linhas de agua e nascentes no mínimo dos mínimos...
> ...



Olha e que belas avelãs, ainda por cima estão sempre caras nos hipermercados ou nas feiras.
Aí a serra de Sintra tem um óptimo ambiente para as aveleiras, principalmente em zonas de bosque á sombra ou meia sombra.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha e que belas avelãs, ainda por cima estão sempre caras nos hipermercados ou nas feiras.
> Aí a serra de Sintra tem um óptimo ambiente para as aveleiras, principalmente em zonas de bosque á sombra ou meia sombra.



É uma zona que tem castanheiros, nogueiras e aveleiras.
Está numa encosta com vegetação densa e num vale muito encaixado, precisamente como disseste zona sombria. 
Verdade os valores são bem altos, olha e as avelãs têm bom sabor.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2019 às 15:21)

Em plena época da brama e desta vez com chuva.

Ainda muito cedo, quase sem luz. Uma raposa à entrada da aldeia de Varge.





Muito cedo, chuva constante, pouca luz, mas muitos veados.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2019 às 15:28)

Depois da brama ainda dei um salto ao Centro do Lobo Ibérico, onde eram mostradas ao público, pela primeira vez, quatro crias de lobo que nasceram no passado 29 de maio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 18:34)

Dan disse:


> Em plena época da brama e desta vez com chuva.
> 
> Ainda muito cedo, quase sem luz. Uma raposa à entrada da aldeia de Varge.
> 
> ...



Deve ser lindo ver essa época tão especial para os veados, e ainda para mais assim tão perto quanto possível.
Esses lobos pelo aspecto parecem ser ainda juvenis.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2019 às 18:37)

Têm quase 4 meses.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 18:40)

Dan disse:


> Têm quase 4 meses.



Pois então ainda estão a iniciar um longo processo de aprendizagem, esses lobos presumo que depois sejam devolvidos de certa forma á natureza.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2019 às 13:05)

Dan disse:


> Em plena época da brama e desta vez com chuva.
> 
> Ainda muito cedo, quase sem luz. Uma raposa à entrada da aldeia de Varge.
> 
> ...



Fantásticas fotos da brama dos veados! 

Quando vivia em Bragança cheguei a ir algumas vezes ver e ouvir os veados na brama. Para quem adora a natureza e os espaços naturais é um espetáculo inesquecível!


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2019 às 14:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois então ainda estão a iniciar um longo processo de aprendizagem, esses lobos presumo que depois sejam devolvidos de certa forma á natureza.



Esses não são para libertar na natureza. O centro tem alguns lobos já com uma idade avançada, por isso, estes lobitos estão destinados a ocupar o lugar desses lobos em fim de vida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2019 às 14:40)

Dan disse:


> Esses não são para libertar na natureza. O centro tem alguns lobos já com uma idade avançada, por isso, estes lobitos estão destinados a ocupar o lugar desses lobos em fim de vida.



Pois faz sentido então que algum lobo então mais novo assuma a liderança dos que já estão mais "velhotes" e mais debilitados.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2019 às 14:40)

MSantos disse:


> Fantásticas fotos da brama dos veados!
> 
> Quando vivia em Bragança cheguei a ir algumas vezes ver e ouvir os veados na brama. Para quem adora a natureza e os espaços naturais é um espetáculo inesquecível!



Circulando por estes caminhos e estradas, vamo-nos cruzado com os veados com alguma frequência, mas nesta altura é uma certeza, podemos ouvir e ver dezenas de veados num par de horas.


----------



## belem (23 Set 2019 às 22:38)

Muito interessante este artigo sobre a flora de Monchique:

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/nov...BQd9I9lKRaULXvHxVRz5zPKdjmfzfV4mVgtXuIc4lZKp8

Não sabia que ainda existiam carvalhos-de-Monchique _(Quercus canariensis)_ propriamente ditos em Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 12:41)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante este artigo sobre a flora de Monchique:
> 
> https://www.wilder.pt/historias/nov...BQd9I9lKRaULXvHxVRz5zPKdjmfzfV4mVgtXuIc4lZKp8
> 
> Não sabia que ainda existiam carvalhos-de-Monchique _(Quercus canariensis)_ propriamente ditos em Portugal.



O carvalho de Monchique _(Quercus canariensis), _está inserido na *Lista Vermelha da Flora Vascular de Portugal Continental, *e é uma da muitas espécies que é possível apadrinhar, e receber em troca um diploma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 14:08)

*AMÉRICA DO NORTE PERDEU 3000 MILHÕES DE AVES NOS ÚLTIMOS 50 ANOS*

_O número de aves nos Estados Unidos e Canadá caiu fortemente desde os anos 1970, com o desaparecimento de mais do que um em cada quatro indivíduos._

Num estudo publicado agora pela revista Science, cientistas tentaram estimar pela primeira vez as perdas globais de aves nesta região do mundo, analisando as populações nidificantes de 529 espécies registadas em diversos censos ao longo das últimas décadas. Por exemplo, as Contagens de Aves no Natal ou o Censo de Aves Nidificantes da América do Norte.

A equipa de investigação, que incluiu investigadores da American Bird Conservancy e do Canadian Wildlife Service, entre outros, recorreu também a informação obtida por radares meteorológicos, que conseguem seguir grandes bandos de aves em migração.

Resultado? Comparando com a década de 1970, há actualmente menos 2,9 mil milhões de aves nidificantes nos Estados Unidos e Canadá, ou seja, espécies que se reproduzem nesses países.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/ame...yH2sTaaMGGj7PD1vZGx7HSEEZO1SSo0jvZNX0-gMrkRdk

Uma situação preocupante, pois com o declíno das aves, aumentam em certa parte as "pragas" de insectos, com efeitos nefastos para os humanos e agricultura.
Isto é apenas 1 de muitos problemas que poderão surgir a médio/longo prazo.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2019 às 20:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O carvalho de Monchique _(Quercus canariensis), _está inserido na *Lista Vermelha da Flora Vascular de Portugal Continental, *e é uma da muitas espécies que é possível apadrinhar, e receber em troca um diploma.



Sim, mas se calhar não estás a par de que até há pouco tempo havia gente que pensava que apenas tinha sobrevivido na forma híbrida (_Quercus marianica_).
Entretanto e como depois mais nada se ouviu sobre isso, pensei que o assunto tinha ficado na gaveta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 20:49)

belem disse:


> Sim, mas se calhar não estás a par de que até há pouco tempo havia gente que pensava que apenas tinha sobrevivido na forma híbrida (_Quercus marianica_).



Pois isso não sabia, então possilvemente pensavam que o (_Quercus canariensis), _estivesse se extinguindo ficando apenas essa variedade híbrida.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2019 às 21:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois isso não sabia, então possilvemente pensavam que o (_Quercus canariensis), _estivesse se extinguindo ficando apenas essa variedade híbrida.



Sim, pensavam que estava (parcialmente) extinto em Portugal.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2019 às 19:42)

Na Parede, já apareceram as formigas com asas e as gramíneas já começaram a despontar.
Será que aguentam até às próximas chuvas? Algumas creio que sim. mas serão sobretudo as que nasceram em locais mais sombrios ou húmidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 19:50)

belem disse:


> Na Parede, já apareceram as formigas com asas e as gramíneas já começaram a despontar.
> Será que aguentam até às próximas chuvas? Algumas creio que sim. mas serão sobretudo as que nasceram em locais mais sombrios ou húmidos.



É verdade hoje também notei que as primeiras ervas já vem a despontar, pois se estiver muito tempo sem chover e tendo em conta que a húmidade no solo também não é assim tanta, se as noites se manterem húmidas e em locais mais sombrios pode ser que se aguentem.
As formigas estão a trabalhar em força, a levarem sementes para os seus formigueiros.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2019 às 11:13)

Mais uma espreitadela aos veados, para aproveitar o sol. Manhã já fresquita com o carro a marcar 3ºC nos vales. Até já alguma geada em locais mais abrigados.









O vale do Sabor ao fundo, com nevoeiro.





Um bando de abutres.





Alguns castanheiros.





Deu para ver também corços, mas são muito rápidos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2019 às 13:18)

No outro dia, no PNSC.
Qual é a espécie?
Achei curioso aquele "espinho"


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 13:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> No outro dia, no PNSC.
> Qual é a espécie?
> Achei curioso aquele "espinho"



Eu o ano passado, quando estava a apanhar a azeitona, vi uma lagarta igual a essa, e chamam-lhe de lagarta de 1 corno, e ela tenta "morder", quando se sente ameaçada, isto foi o que me aconteceu, pois eu só reparei nela quando ela me tocava nos dedos.
Dentro em breve essa lagarta vira uma traça, agora só não me recordo, o nome cientifico da espécie em questão.


----------



## Super Trovoada (2 Out 2019 às 13:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu o ano passado, quando estava a apanhar a azeitona, vi uma lagarta igual a essa, e chamam-lhe de lagarta de 1 corno, e ela tenta "morder", quando se sente ameaçada, isto foi o que me aconteceu, pois eu só reparei nela quando ela me tocava nos dedos.
> Dentro em breve essa lagarta vira uma traça, agora só não me recordo, o nome cientifico da espécie em questão.


A lagarta da foto é da esfinge da corriola (Agrius convolvuli). A lagarta que estava em oliveira de certeza seria da borboleta caveira (Acheronthia atropos) mas de facto a família é a mesma e em aspeto são semelhantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 15:42)

Super Trovoada disse:


> A lagarta da foto é da esfinge da corriola (Agrius convolvuli). A lagarta que estava em oliveira de certeza seria da borboleta caveira (Acheronthia atropos) mas de facto a família é a mesma e em aspeto são semelhantes.



Na altura eu tirei foto, e ela foi-me identificada com sendo a (Agrius convolvuli), que ru acabaste de referir.

A lagarta da borboleta caveira é esta, muito colorida.






https://www.wilder.pt/que-especie-e-esta/especie-esta-lagarta-da-borboleta-caveira/


----------



## Super Trovoada (2 Out 2019 às 16:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Na altura eu tirei foto, e ela foi-me identificada com sendo a (Agrius convolvuli), que ru acabaste de referir.
> 
> A lagarta da borboleta caveira é esta, muito colorida.
> 
> ...


Como falou em azeitona pensei que tinha encontrado a lagarta numa oliveira porque a oliveira é hospedeira da lagarta da borboleta caveira (que também tem um morfotipo castanho). A Agrius convolvuli em lagarta alimenta-se de corriola, batata doce e outras plantas da mesma família.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 20:16)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Como falou em azeitona pensei que tinha encontrado a lagarta numa oliveira porque a oliveira é hospedeira da lagarta da borboleta caveira (que também tem um morfotipo castanho). A Agrius convolvuli em lagarta alimenta-se de corriola, batata doce e outras plantas da mesma família.



Sim, estava junto ao tronco da oliveira, mas era toda castanha, não tinha este padrão de cores, que dá muito nas vistas.


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2019 às 13:28)

belem disse:


> Sim, mas se calhar não estás a par de que até há pouco tempo havia gente que pensava que apenas tinha sobrevivido na forma híbrida (_Quercus marianica_).
> Entretanto e como depois mais nada se ouviu sobre isso, pensei que o assunto tinha ficado na gaveta.



Segundo uma tese de doutoramento que já aqui citei o _Q. canariensis_ está mesmo extinto. Eu já identifiquei _Q. marianica_ nos concelhos de Aljezur, Monchique, Tavira e Odemira mas os núcleos estão muito dispersos e como as árvores não têm qualquer protecção legal estão sujeitas a desaparecer com as limpezas impostas pelo Governo. A maioria dos exemplares estão nas bermas de caminhos rurais ou estradas o que aumenta as chances de serem cortados nas limpenzas. Dado o número de exemplares e sem qualquer protecção legal que proíba o corte das árvores o _Q. marianica_ pode mesmo extinguir-se. Quanto ao _Q. canariensis_, como existe em Espanha, pode ser reintroduzido. Ao contrário do que se diz, o Q. marianica não existia apenas na serra de Monchique. Estava também presente nos concelhos de Aljezur, Silves, Odemira, Loulé e Tavira.


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2019 às 13:34)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante este artigo sobre a flora de Monchique:
> 
> https://www.wilder.pt/historias/nov...BQd9I9lKRaULXvHxVRz5zPKdjmfzfV4mVgtXuIc4lZKp8
> 
> Não sabia que ainda existiam carvalhos-de-Monchique _(Quercus canariensis)_ propriamente ditos em Portugal.



Penso que talvez estejam a confundir com a variedade híbrida. 

O artigo não diz mas em Monchique ainda há pilriteiros. No século XIX estendiam-se a quase todo o Algarve.


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2019 às 13:36)

A lei de protecção ao sobreiro e à azinheira deve ser revista. 

Os outros Quercus devem passar a ter protecção legal. Uma das consequências desta lei tem sido a *selecção positiva* do sobreiro. Isso é notório no Noroeste. Quando limpam eucaliptais ou pinhas, cortam todos os carvalhos mas deixam os sobreiros. A selecção positiva do sobreiro tem contribuído para a gradual extinção dos outros carvalhos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 15:45)

frederico disse:


> A lei de protecção ao sobreiro e à azinheira deve ser revista.
> 
> Os outros Quercus devem passar a ter protecção legal. Uma das consequências desta lei tem sido a *selecção positiva* do sobreiro. Isso é notório no Noroeste. Quando limpam eucaliptais ou pinhas, cortam todos os carvalhos mas deixam os sobreiros. A selecção positiva do sobreiro tem contribuído para a gradual extinção dos outros carvalhos.



Isso quanto á protecção dos restantes _Quercus, _já eu ando a dizer há muito tempo que deveria de ser potegidos tal como acontrece com os sobreiros.
Este ano com as faixas de gestão de combustível, por debaixo das linhas da REN, foi tudo cortado, só ficaram os sobreiros, carvalhos lindos com mais de 200 anos, ficaram resumidos apenas a 2 troncos, o resto foi tudo triturado, e no final de contas o carvalho-cerquinho, ocupa o mesmo estrato do que o sobreiro, são estas coisas que não entedo definitivamente.
Tudo bem, que os Quercus, voltam a rebentar de novo, mas daí serão preciso umas boas décadas para voltar a ser uma árvores como era antes de ser "assassinada".
A foto em baixo, já diz tudo, e este nem era dos maiores exemplares.
Outra coisa que não consigo perceber, é porque razão os proprietários raris tem de efectuar as limpeza em Abril, e estas empresas sub-contratadas pela REN, andaram todo o verão a trabalhar com motoserras e corta-mato de correntes, que eu saiba, aqui na zona foram dois focos de incendio que eles causaram por negligencia pura e dura.
Nem no quintal de uma vivenda, onde existia lá uns ciprestes, ficaram para contar a história, foi tudo abaixo.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2019 às 22:55)

frederico disse:


> Penso que talvez estejam a confundir com a variedade híbrida.
> 
> O artigo não diz mas em Monchique ainda há pilriteiros. No século XIX estendiam-se a quase todo o Algarve.



Devias ler o artigo.
Lá distinguem a variedade híbrida (_Quercus marianica_), do carvalho-de-monchique propriamente dito (_Quercus canariensis_).
Quanto a essa tese de doutoramento de que falas, gostaria muito de a poder ler.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2019 às 15:09)

belem disse:


> Devias ler o artigo.
> Lá distinguem a variedade híbrida (_Quercus marianica_), do carvalho-de-monchique propriamente dito (_Quercus canariensis_).
> Quanto a essa tese de doutoramento de que falas, gostaria muito de a poder ler.



Penso que a tese que o @frederico fala é a do Carlos Vila-Viçosa: http://home.uevora.pt/~pmra/mgcrn/arquivo/Tese_CarlosVilaVicosa.pdf

Aconselho este grupo no Facebook sobre os carvalhos nacionais: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1591443294433567/


----------



## belem (4 Out 2019 às 19:40)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que a tese que o @frederico fala é a do Carlos Vila-Viçosa: http://home.uevora.pt/~pmra/mgcrn/arquivo/Tese_CarlosVilaVicosa.pdf
> 
> Aconselho este grupo no Facebook sobre os carvalhos nacionais: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1591443294433567/



Não li tudo, mas tentei encontrar algo sobre a espécie em questão e acho que o Carlos Vila-Viçosa apenas diz que não encontraram _Quercus canariensis_ nas zonas abordadas pelo estudo, e que as referências à presença de _Quercus canariensis_ que sejam feitas fora de Monchique (em Portugal continental) em princípio são erróneas (e ao referir isto cita Vasconcellos e Franco).
Estes mesmos autores referem portanto que o _Quercus canariensis_ encontra-se restrito ao batólito sienítico de Monchique.

PS: Penso que seria interessante e pertinente a realização de um estudo genético sobre os nossos carvalhos.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2019 às 16:55)

Um possível grande predador de vespas asiáticas:

https://www.lavanguardia.com/natura...eWXDDN6GEH88pkcT_w6VJXxtYrgbQvlfHltIg-gkvNubw


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 17:27)

belem disse:


> Um possível grande predador de vespas asiáticas:
> 
> https://www.lavanguardia.com/natura...eWXDDN6GEH88pkcT_w6VJXxtYrgbQvlfHltIg-gkvNubw



Nesta altura do campeonato, todos os predadores da vespa asiática serão bem vindos, seja ele o bútio-vespeiro, ou abelharuco.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2019 às 17:35)

Um estudo na Galiza indica que esta espécie terá sido responsável pela eliminação de quase 25 mil ninhos de vespa asiática. Mais ou menos a mesma quantidade que os programas de irradicação da vespa. E, aparentemente, o número destas aves estará a aumentar, como resposta ao aparecimento e expansão da vespa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 17:40)

Dan disse:


> Um estudo na Galiza indica que esta espécie terá sido responsável pela eliminação de quase 25 mil ninhos de vespa asiática. Mais ou menos a mesma quantidade que os programas de irradicação da vespa. E, aparentemente, o número destas aves estará a aumentar, como resposta ao aparecimento e expansão da vespa.



Então isso é um excelente sinal, quer para o controle da vespa asiático, mas ao mesmo tempo também é bom é para esta espécie de aves, que pode ter um bom futuro pela frente.
Há muitos anos que se fala sobre a questão da vespa asiática não ter nenhum predador, o que levou ao crescimento desmedido da sua população, todas as aves tem uma grande importancia no controle de insectos, e se adoptarmos algumas medidas de conservação, todos ficamos a ganhar.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Out 2019 às 18:09)

acho que também serão um regalo para o abelharuco uma vez que são grandes e gordas


----------



## belem (5 Out 2019 às 18:55)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Out 2019 às 23:20)

Encontrei esta larva num muro cá em casa. Pelo Google é de Papilio polyxenes. Mas não é nativa dos USA?


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2019 às 23:30)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Encontrei esta larva num muro cá em casa. Pelo Google é de Papilio polyxenes. Mas não é nativa dos USA?



Trata-se de uma_ Papilio machaon_


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2019 às 19:18)

belem disse:


> Não li tudo, mas tentei encontrar algo sobre a espécie em questão e acho que o Carlos Vila-Viçosa apenas diz que não encontraram _Quercus canariensis_ nas zonas abordadas pelo estudo, e que as referências à presença de _Quercus canariensis_ que sejam feitas fora de Monchique (em Portugal continental) em princípio são erróneas (e ao referir isto cita Vasconcellos e Franco).
> Estes mesmos autores referem portanto que o _Quercus canariensis_ encontra-se restrito ao batólito sienítico de Monchique.
> 
> PS: Penso que seria interessante e pertinente a realização de um estudo genético sobre os nossos carvalhos.



Eu andei lá à procura e não encontrei. 

Os _Q. marianica_ até estão fora da zona sienítica.


----------



## belem (6 Out 2019 às 20:32)

frederico disse:


> Eu andei lá à procura e não encontrei.
> 
> Os _Q. marianica_ até estão fora da zona sienítica.



De novo, acho que devias abrir o link que coloquei na página anterior,(aqui está: https://www.wilder.pt/historias/nov...BQd9I9lKRaULXvHxVRz5zPKdjmfzfV4mVgtXuIc4lZKp8) porque lá são indicados os locais onde ainda ocorre a espécie (_Q. canariensis_).
E esses mesmos locais são-nos até referidos pelo mesmo autor dessa tese de doutoramento que nos indicastes...


E sim, faz todo o sentido que os _Quercus marianica_ estejam fora da zona sienítica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 19:44)

No passado dia 2 de Outubro, encontrei esta borboleta nocturna, que estava pousada na parede de casa, trata-se de uma _Cymbalophora pudica, _pelo menos foi a 1ª vez que vi esta espécie por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2019 às 21:11)

* E se os corvos forem treinados para comer os ninhos de vespas asiáticas? *

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...dos-para-comer-os-ninhos-de-vespas-asiaticas-*

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> * E se os corvos forem treinados para comer os ninhos de vespas asiáticas? *
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...dos-para-comer-os-ninhos-de-vespas-asiaticas-


Seria brilhante!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seria brilhante!





algarvio1980 disse:


> * E se os corvos forem treinados para comer os ninhos de vespas asiáticas? *
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...dos-para-comer-os-ninhos-de-vespas-asiaticas-



Já esta semana se falou no bútio-vespeiro, que pode ser também um bom predador para a vespa asiática, os corvos, assim como as gralhas são aves muito astutas, e se elas forem treinadas, porque de forma natural não será muito fácil.
Ainda na semana passada ia a conduzir, quando vejo uma gralha, a voar, e decidiu mandar uma noz, ao chão para se quebrar, eu ainda abrandei, para dar tempo, de ela a levar de novo, já quebrada, e assim foi, ela logo come-la num olival, por isso já diz muito acerca da esperteza desta ave.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2019 às 02:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já esta semana se falou no bútio-vespeiro, que pode ser também um bom predador para a vespa asiática, os corvos, assim como as gralhas são aves muito astutas, e se elas forem treinadas, porque de forma natural não será muito fácil.
> Ainda na semana passada ia a conduzir, quando vejo uma gralha, a voar, e decidiu mandar uma noz, ao chão para se quebrar, eu ainda abrandei, para dar tempo, de ela a levar de novo, já quebrada, e assim foi, ela logo come-la num olival, por isso já diz muito acerca da esperteza desta ave.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Out 2019 às 12:18)

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...nseto-que-pode-invadir-portugal-11391015.html

mais uma praga a vista


----------



## camrov8 (10 Out 2019 às 12:21)

a verdade é que fazem lembra uns que costumo ver nas plantas de salsa e que mandam um cheiro terrível, são uns percevejos vermelhos e pretos


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já esta semana se falou no bútio-vespeiro, que pode ser também um bom predador para a vespa asiática, os corvos, assim como as gralhas são aves muito astutas, e se elas forem treinadas, porque de forma natural não será muito fácil.
> Ainda na semana passada ia a conduzir, quando vejo uma gralha, a voar, e decidiu mandar uma noz, ao chão para se quebrar, eu ainda abrandei, para dar tempo, de ela a levar de novo, já quebrada, e assim foi, ela logo come-la num olival, por isso já diz muito acerca da esperteza desta ave.



Na minha terra no Algarve apareceram dois corvos há uns 15 anos, não duraram muito, a malta da Columbofilia matou-os a tiro de caçadeira.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2019 às 16:04)

Fala-se muito nos caçadores mas há criadores de pombos-correio que matam e envenenam tudo o que seja aves que eles metam na cabeça que «atacam» os pombos.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2019 às 16:07)

Uma espécie que poderia voltar ao nosso país, o ibís. A maior população com cerca de 500 indivíduos está em Marrocos. Em anos recentes foi reintroduzido no Sul de Espanha, na Andaluzia. A nível global está perto da extinção mas estão em marcha programas de recuperação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2019 às 19:53)

frederico disse:


> Uma espécie que poderia voltar ao nosso país, o ibís. A maior população com cerca de 500 indivíduos está em Marrocos. Em anos recentes foi reintroduzido no Sul de Espanha, na Andaluzia. A nível global está perto da extinção mas estão em marcha programas de recuperação.



A íbis preta é frequentemente avistada, no Paúl do Boquiobo, principalmente na primavera, eu mesmo as vi por lá este ano, na altura que ainda tinha água, pois agoa está tudo seco.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2019 às 21:09)

Borboleta cauda de andorinha (_Papilio machaon_) hoje na minha casa:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2019 às 21:17)

Pek disse:


> Borboleta cauda de andorinha (_Papilio machaon_) hoje na minha casa:



Para mim é das borboletas mais lindas que podemos observar, e quando a vejo por aqui, fico muito contente pois sei que estou no bom caminho, a trabalhar bem em prol da protecção e abrigo de biodiversidade.
Estou neste com vários projectos em mãos que englobam a construção de abrigos, e caixas ninho para aves, morcegos, e lucanídeos, bem como de comedouros e bebedouros para aves, e depois registar toda a evolução.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2019 às 14:02)

Essa íbis tem como nome científico _Geronticus eremita. _A população reprodutora mais próxima está na província de Cádis, e existe graças a um projecto de reintrodução. A espécia estava quase extinta e sobreviveu em Marrocos. No entanto, foi avistada em Portugal em 2009, na lagoa dos Salgados.

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/Raridades/obsespecie-1.html

Provavelmente a íbis que a aparece no Paul do Boquilobo é a íbis-preta, _Plegadis falcinellus. _A ver se vou lá um dia, nunca visitei essa reserva.
_
http://www.avesdeportugal.info/plefal.html_


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 14:48)

frederico disse:


> Essa íbis tem como nome científico _Geronticus eremita. _A população reprodutora mais próxima está na província de Cádis, e existe graças a um projecto de reintrodução. A espécia estava quase extinta e sobreviveu em Marrocos. No entanto, foi avistada em Portugal em 2009, na lagoa dos Salgados.
> 
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/Raridades/obsespecie-1.html
> 
> ...



Se quiseres observares muitas aves, podes vir ao Paúl do Boquilobo, mas agora o melhor é ali a partir de Fevereiro, altura em que esperemos que esteja com muita água.
Sim, eu acho que tinha-me referido que era mesmo essa íbis-preta.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2019 às 14:57)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 18:48)

Este fim-de-semana era bem visível avistar libélulas e libelinhas em maior concentração, que não se observam vulgarmente, e isso deveu-se á migração Outonal de Sympetrum fonscolombi, de sul para norte.






libélula Trithemis annulata macho (Palisot de Beauvois, 1807)
charca do Maxial, Fadagosa, Mação
11Out2019

Foto retirada do facebook-Libélulas e Libelinhas de Portugal (Dragonflies & Damselflies of Portugal)


----------



## lreis (14 Out 2019 às 12:14)

frederico disse:


> Essa íbis tem como nome científico _Geronticus eremita. _A população reprodutora mais próxima está na província de Cádis, e existe graças a um projecto de reintrodução. A espécia estava quase extinta e sobreviveu em Marrocos. No entanto, foi avistada em Portugal em 2009, na lagoa dos Salgados.
> 
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/Raridades/obsespecie-1.html
> 
> ...



Bom dia
Sabem dizer se a Ibis Escarlate (Eudocimus ruber) já aparece em estado selvagem em Portugal?
Estamos a ter uma proliferação de Ibis diversas e uma vez que vi um foto de uma destas na zona do Sorraia, fiquei com esta dúvida.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2019 às 13:03)

lreis disse:


> Bom dia
> Sabem dizer se a Ibis Escarlate (Eudocimus ruber) já aparece em estado selvagem em Portugal?
> Estamos a ter uma proliferação de Ibis diversas e uma vez que vi um foto de uma destas na zona do Sorraia, fiquei com esta dúvida.
> Cumprimentos



Também vi essa mesma foto da Íbis Escarlate, e fiquei muito admirado, pois foi algo que nunca tinha visto por cá.


----------



## JPAG (14 Out 2019 às 14:18)

lreis disse:


> Bom dia
> Sabem dizer se a Ibis Escarlate (Eudocimus ruber) já aparece em estado selvagem em Portugal?
> Estamos a ter uma proliferação de Ibis diversas e uma vez que vi um foto de uma destas na zona do Sorraia, fiquei com esta dúvida.
> Cumprimentos



Ainda não há qualquer confirmação de reprodução, em estado selvagem, em solo português. As que têm sido avistadas em Portugal são fugas de cativeiro. No entanto já por algumas vezes se encontraram aos pares.. Não sei se encontram em Portugal condições adequadas à sua reprodução, mas acho (apenas opinião) que mais dia menos dia poderá haver algum casal a reproduzir-se, sobretudo na zona onde têm sido mais vistos - várzeas do ribatejo. A questão que se coloca depois, é que mesmo que um casal se reproduza poderá não haver continuidade da espécie já que o número de ibis-escarlate em portugal não deve ultrapassar os 4 ou 5 indivíduos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2019 às 14:47)

lreis disse:


> Bom dia
> Sabem dizer se a Ibis Escarlate (Eudocimus ruber) já aparece em estado selvagem em Portugal?
> Estamos a ter uma proliferação de Ibis diversas e uma vez que vi um foto de uma destas na zona do Sorraia, fiquei com esta dúvida.
> Cumprimentos



Na zona do vale do Sorraia têm sido fotografados Ibis Escarlate, não sei é se é apenas um exemplar. As fotos têm sido partilhadas num grupo no Facebook.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2019 às 14:59)

MSantos disse:


> Na zona do vale do Sorraia têm sido fotografados Ibis Escarlate, não sei é se é apenas um exemplar. As fotos têm sido partilhadas num grupo no Facebook.



Para quem não teve a opurtonidade de ver a foto em questão no facebook ,aqui fica.
Existe pessoas que dizem que já viram dois exemplares desde a primavera, pelas várzeas do ribatejo.
Pelo menos parece que dá uma ajuda no controle dos lagostins.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 15:45)

Alguns bichinhos que vou fotografando... 











Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 16:58)

O "nosso" _bombus terrestris_, em verdadeira acção assim, com a aranha, cada qual no trabalho, em prol da sua alimentação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 17:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O "nosso" _bombus terrestris_, em verdadeira acção assim, com a aranha, cada qual no trabalho, em prol da sua alimentação.


Essa aranha parecia um caranguejo... 
O abelhão está no meu kumquat em plena floração...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 17:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa aranha parecia um caranguejo...
> O abelhão está no meu kumquat em plena floração...



Então olha a produção dos kunquat depender só do abelhão,e já deve de andar por aí também a _apis melífera_ já tens a produção assegurada, está uma bela árvore já.
A aranha com uma teia dessa tamanho, e se cair lá muitos insectos ou borboletas, não passa fome de certeza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 17:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então olha a produção dos kunquat depender só do abelhão,e já deve de andar por aí também a _apis melífera_ já tens a produção assegurada, está uma bela árvore já.
> A aranha com uma teia dessa tamanho, e se cair lá muitos insectos ou borboletas, não passa fome de certeza.


Hehe! Felizmente não me faltam abelhas, abelhões e outros polinizadores por aqui... sim este kumquat está uma árvore linda... e carregada!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 18:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hehe! Felizmente não me faltam abelhas, abelhões e outros polinizadores por aqui... sim este kumquat está uma árvore linda... e carregada!



Ainda bem, é sinal que estás a trabalhar bem e no caminho certo, como eu costumo dizer, por aqui também, tenho trabalhado, para que não me faltem os nossos excelentes auxiliares.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 18:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda bem, é sinal que estás a trabalhar bem e no caminho certo, como eu costumo dizer, por aqui também, tenho trabalhado, para que não me faltem os nossos excelentes auxiliares.


Aqui a serra tem uma grande produção de mel... não faltam colmeias por toda a serra. Além disso aqui no meu terreno sempre têm comidinha mais exótica!


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Excelente dia de Outono, as minhas pencas, repolhos, nabiças, couves galegas e bróculos agradecem! Aproveito aqui para partilhar uma parte, também ela importante, do dia a dia da horta. Fotos que fui tirando ao longo deste ano:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 20:46)

Between disse:


> Excelente dia de Outono, as minhas pencas, repolhos, nabiças, couves galegas e bróculos agradecem! Aproveito aqui para partilhar uma parte, também ela importante, do dia a dia da horta. Fotos que fui tirando ao longo deste ano:



Parabéns, tens aí uma rica horta com muita biodiversidade animal e vegetal.
Tens aí numa das fotos, um escorpião, nunca vi nenhum ao vivo, e pensava que não existissem assim tão livremente.


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 21:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, tens aí uma rica horta com muita biodiversidade animal e vegetal.
> Tens aí numa das fotos, um escorpião, nunca vi nenhum ao vivo, e pensava que não existissem assim tão livremente.



Obrigado! Também foi a primeira vez que vi na minha horta. Estava por baixo de um dos meus melões casca de carvalho. Penso que se trata de um Buthus ibericus.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 21:50)

Between disse:


> Excelente dia de Outono, as minhas pencas, repolhos, nabiças, couves galegas e bróculos agradecem! Aproveito aqui para partilhar uma parte, também ela importante, do dia a dia da horta. Fotos que fui tirando ao longo deste ano:


Até a bicharada fica encantada com a tua horta!  
Também não estava à espera de ver um escorpião...  nunca vi nenhum ao vivo.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 21:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para quem não teve a opurtonidade de ver a foto em questão no facebook ,aqui fica.
> Existe pessoas que dizem que já viram dois exemplares desde a primavera, pelas várzeas do ribatejo.
> Pelo menos parece que dá uma ajuda no controle dos lagostins.


Ainda não tive a sorte de ver nenhum, ainda não desceram à Lezíria pelos vistos... vou estar atento das próximas vezes que lá for 
Pretos é às carradas deles, adoro vê-los a voar, são muito elegantes


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 22:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Até a bicharada fica encantada com a tua horta!
> Também não estava à espera de ver um escorpião...  nunca vi nenhum ao vivo.



Pelo que pesquisei é um ser vivo de atividade noturna, durante o dia esconde-se debaixo de pedras e outros locais protegidos, pelo que é difícil de ser avistado. Existem de norte a sul, mas é mais frequente encontrá-los em regiões áridas e quentes, como trás dos montes, algarve, alentejo...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:15)

Between disse:


> Pelo que pesquisei é um ser vivo de atividade noturna, durante o dia esconde-se debaixo de pedras e outros locais protegidos, pelo que é difícil de ser avistado. Existem de norte a sul, mas é mais frequente encontrá-los em regiões áridas e quentes, como trás dos montes, algarve, alentejo...


Sim, a minha mãe é alentejana e lembra-se de os ver quando era miúda, os lacraus como os chamam por lá  Não estava era à espera de ver um amarantino


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 22:17)

Between disse:


> Pelo que pesquisei é um ser vivo de atividade noturna, durante o dia esconde-se debaixo de pedras e outros locais protegidos, pelo que é difícil de ser avistado. Existem de norte a sul, mas é mais frequente encontrá-los em regiões áridas e quentes, como trás dos montes, algarve, alentejo...



Sempre pensei que eles só existissem nos filmes do Indiana Jones, no deserto, mas estamos sempre a aprender de facto.
Outra espécie que tinha junto de casa eram os lagartos, ainda me lembro de quando era pequeno com uns 7 ou 8 anos, e vi-os a passear por aqui, mas isso foi devido á casa estar abandonada durantes uns bons anos, depois disso nunca mais os vi, e já lá vão uns 15 anos ou mais.

@João Pedro, agora que falas-te, pois as pessoas mais antigas só os conheciam muito bem era por lacraus.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2019 às 19:43)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2019 às 20:07)

*Estudo indica que biodiversidade mantém produção agrícola alta e estável*

*



*

A biodiversidade e a diversificação de culturas aumentam a produção agrícola e evitam os insetos prejudiciais, dispensando os pesticidas, segundo um estudo do “Eurac Research”, um centro de investigação austríaco, que envolveu ecologistas e biólogos.

Os cientistas compararam cerca de 1.500 campos agrícolas de todo o mundo, de campos de milho nas planícies americanas a campos de oleaginosas na Suécia, de plantações de café na Índia a manga na África do Sul ou cereais nos Alpes.

Ecologistas e biólogos analisaram dois serviços ecossistémicos, regulados pela natureza e benéficos e gratuitos para os seres humanos, a polinização fornecida por insetos selvagens e o controle biológico de pragas, que é a capacidade que o ambiente tem de usar artrópodes predadores para se defender de insetos nocivos.

Em paisagens heterogéneas, onde a variação de culturas, sebes, árvores e prados é maior, os polinizadores selvagens e os insetos “benéficos” são mais abundantes e diversificados. Aumentam a polinização e o controlo biológico e aumenta também o rendimento das culturas.

Por outro lado, as monoculturas são a causa de cerca de um terço dos efeitos negativos na polinização que resultam da simplificação da paisagem. Esse efeito ainda é maior em relação ao controle de insetos nocivos, já que a falta da “riqueza natural do inimigo” é a causa de metade das consequências negativas na paisagem simplificada.


“O nosso estudo mostra que a biodiversidade é essencial para assegurar a prestação de serviços ecossistémicos e manter uma produção agrícola alta e estável”, disse Matteo Dainese, biólogo do “Eurac Research” e primeiro autor do estudo.

E acrescentou: “Por exemplo, um agricultor pode depender menos de pesticidas para se livrar de insetos nocivos se os controladores biológicos naturais aumentarem através da uma maior biodiversidade agrícola”.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...book&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=sapo24_share

Este estudo mas que está por dentro já do assunto há uns anos, não vem dizer nada de novo, que não se soubesse já, mas pelo menos serve para os agricultores que teimam em matar tudo com os pesticidas, e desinteressados em toda a biodiversidade que poderia ser aliada ao combate, se tivermos a natureza do nosso lado, só temos a ganhar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 16:24)

Com as primeiras chuvas começam a aparecer os cogumelos...









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 18:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Com as primeiras chuvas começam a aparecer os cogumelos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade já se vão vendo os primeiros cogumelos, principalmente junto á matéria organica, que fica debaixos de vários tipos de_ Quercus._


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 19:43)

*QUE ESPÉCIE É ESTA: CHOVE E APARECEM AS FORMIGAS COM ASAS*

Estas são formigas-de-asa, insectos que pertencem à Ordem _Hymenoptera_ que agrupa os insetos conhecidos por abelhas, vespas e formigas. De facto podem tratar-se de uma qualquer espécie de formiga, pois todas as rainhas e machos têm asas.

As rainhas só apresentam asas enquanto jovens, quando abandonam o formigueiro em que foram criadas para acasalar. Os machos são sempre alados, mas o seu objetivo é o mesmo, poder dispersar-se e acasalar.





O que vemos quando aparece a formiga-de-asa é a dispersão massiva de rainhas recém-formadas e de machos, que enchem os ares no chamado voo nupcial. O acasalamento dá-se também em voo. Depois, as rainhas vão procurar locais apropriados para estabelecer novas colónias e perdem as asas. Já não precisam delas, vão passar os próximos anos extremamente ocupadas a colocar ovos de novas formigas. Os machos não perdem as asas, mas não vão viver mais de duas ou três semanas depois deste voo nupcial.

Este fenómeno do aparecimento de formigas-de-asa em grande número é muito evidente após chuvadas que sucedem a dias quentes no princípio do Verão ou do Outono. Nem todos vão conseguir acasalar e estabelecer novas colónias, mas serão seguramente uma importante fonte de alimento para aves e outros vertebrados.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/chuva-centenas-formigas-asas/

Uma pequena história, sobre o facto das formigas de asas andarem por aí em grande número, afinal não é só pelo facto de cair as primeiras chuvas, mas tem haver também como o facto de coincidir com a sua época de acasalamento.


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2019 às 01:56)

Estive recentemente 3 dias em casa dos meus pais para umas mini-ferias.

Atras de casa tem uma horta e tinham animais a solta. Os animais morreram quase todos de forma misteriosa. Um casal de perus, patos, galinhas. Reparei que nao havia pegas nas arvores, as rolas-turcas tinham desaparecido bem como os pardais.

Falei com uns vizinhos. Um la se descaiu.

Parece que alguem estava farto das rolas-turcas e andou a colocar algo com veneno.

Infelizmente so descobri isto no ultimo dia e nao tive tempo de fazer algo.

O que devo fazer numa situacao assim?


----------



## belem (19 Out 2019 às 17:41)




----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2019 às 19:55)

frederico disse:


> Estive recentemente 3 dias em casa dos meus pais para umas mini-ferias.
> 
> Atras de casa tem uma horta e tinham animais a solta. Os animais morreram quase todos de forma misteriosa. Um casal de perus, patos, galinhas. Reparei que nao havia pegas nas arvores, as rolas-turcas tinham desaparecido bem como os pardais.
> 
> ...


deve comunicar a GNR eles sabem como seguir com o caso, o mesmo acontece quando algum animal selvagem nos entra em casa tipo pássaro ou encontramos um ferido, mas por favor reporte a GNR tem brigadas especificas, quem faz isto tem de perceber que tem consequenciais ainda para mais interferiu com a criação dos seus pais, imagine que nem dava por ela abatiam os animais para consumo. isso é um atentado a saúde publica


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2019 às 20:00)

frederico disse:


> Estive recentemente 3 dias em casa dos meus pais para umas mini-ferias.
> 
> Atras de casa tem uma horta e tinham animais a solta. Os animais morreram quase todos de forma misteriosa. Um casal de perus, patos, galinhas. Reparei que nao havia pegas nas arvores, as rolas-turcas tinham desaparecido bem como os pardais.
> 
> ...



É verdade, podes e deves reportar o caso ao SEPNA da GNR, que eles são os melhores parar tratarem do assunto, as rolas turcas existem por todo, o lado, aliás a minha mãe quando vai dar o comer aos patos, já tem uma dúzia de rolas á espera também, e não é por isso que ainda por aí a envenená-las.
Esse caso não deve ficar impune, para que lhes sirva de lição.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2019 às 13:33)

*Três aves ingressadas recentemente no RIAS, alvo de abate a tiro!!*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2019/10/tres-aves-ingressadas-recentemente-no.html


*A primeira íbis-preta recuperada e devolvida à Natureza pelo RIAS*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2019/10/a-primeira-ibis-preta-recuperada-e.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 13:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Três aves ingressadas recentemente no RIAS, alvo de abate a tiro!!*
> 
> http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2019/10/tres-aves-ingressadas-recentemente-no.html
> 
> ...



Uma péssima notícia, e outra boa, mas quanto ás aves que foram abatidas a tiro, isto só acaba por dizer que o sector cinegético, está entregue á "bicharada" há muitos anos, desde que extinguiram os guardas florestais, o SEPNA da GNR, deveria fazer uma dura fiscalização nos dias de caça, e da parte dos caçadores, que cometem estes actos, tudo para que estas grandes aves não lhes comam os coelhos, pois nem sequer acredito que foram actos acidentais.
Na minha área de residencia, sou eu mesmo que faço essa vigilancia, tenho um ninho de águia de assa redonda monitorizado, tenho registados pelo menos o casal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 20:08)

Ouvi nas notícias que morreram 700 cagarros nos Açores devido ao Furacão Lorenzo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi nas notícias que morreram 700 cagarros nos Açores devido ao Furacão Lorenzo...



*Açores: Furacão Lorenzo afectou população de cagarros do Pico e do Faial*

O Director Regional dos Assuntos do Mar afirmou, na Horta, que a campanha SOS Cagarro deste ano vai ser “diferente das anteriores”, considerando os impactos da passagem do furacão Lorenzo pelos Açores, que vitimou centenas de aves nas ilhas do Pico e do Faial.

Filipe Porteiro referiu que se registou nestas ilhas uma “mortalidade elevada” na população de cagarros, incluindo adultos e juvenis, tendo sido encontradas cerca de 700 aves mortas durante as limpezas da orla costeira.

O Director Regional, que falava quinta-feira,10 de Outubro, na sessão de abertura do *SOS Cagarro 2019*, salientou a importância das brigadas científicas, coordenadas pelo Observatório do Mar dos Açores, para um melhor conhecimento desta espécie, bem como do projecto LuMinAves, do qual a Direção Regional dos Assuntos do Mar é entidade parceira beneficiária.

Durante a sessão, que contou com uma apresentação pela investigadora Elizabeth Atchoi sobre o LuMinAves, Filipe Porteiro referiu que, através deste projecto, é possível “conhecer melhor o fenómeno da poluição luminosa e diminuir os seus impactos” nestas aves marinhas.

No âmbito do SOS Cagarro, os cagarros juvenis encontrados sem vida e em bom estado são preservados para serem utilizados em vários estudos, com destaque para estudos sobre o impacto do lixo marinho nestas aves.

http://agriculturaemar.com/acores-furacao-lorenzo-afectou-populacao-de-cagarros-do-pico-e-do-faial/

Ainda bem que tocaste no assunto, pois agora tenho estado pouco tempo online, e ainda não sabia de nada, sobre o tema, provavelmente foi devido á destruição do su habitat e dos seus ninhos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 20:19)

*«Espanha deixa a região mais pobre de Portugal sem água», diz jornal espanhol*
18:25, 21 Out 2019
«Espanha fez algo sem precedentes este ano». É assim que começa um artigo do «El Confidencial», referindo-se às enormes quantidades de água que a última barragem espanhola deixou passar para tentar a cumprir a Convenção de Albufeira, em 20 dias. «O efeito é catastrófico.»

O jornal digital espanhol escreve que «a região mais pobre de Portugal está condenada à ruína absoluta» e que Espanha – «dizem eles [os portugueses], é responsável».

O Tejo, maior rio da Península Ibérica, nasce na serra de Albarracín, em Madrid. Só em Espanha, tem 58 barragens. Sedillo é a última e está encaixada praticamente toda em território português, em Portalegre e Castelo Branco, mas é gerida pela eléctrica espanhola mais poderosa. E é aqui que começa o problema.

À “SIC”,  o alcaide de Cedillo, Antonio González Riscado, explicou, há dias, que «Espanha foi libertando o caudal mínimo exigido, mas quando chegou a Setembro declararam estado de emergência por seca e tiveram de libertar tudo o que não tinham libertado durante o ano hidrológico. Tinham de libertar 2700 hectómetros cúbicos, mas se só tinham libertado o mínimo de repente, tiveram de libertar muita água para que no final do ano hidrológico a 30 de Setembro cumprissem o que está na convenção entre os dois países». Ou seja, em duas semanas, Espanha terá deixado passar mais de 400 hectómetros cúbicos pela barragem de Cedillo, o que baixou drasticamente o Tejo Internacional.

«O  Tejo é a nossa fonte de vida. Graças a ele, temos turismo e pesca, empresas agrícolas e abastecimento de água potável. O Tejo não pertence a ninguém, mas se nos deixarem neste estado lamentável, ficamos sem nada. Se não for encontrada uma solução em breve, eles arruinarão a nossa economia. Há empresas familiares que terão de fechar», adverte Armindo Silveira, porta-voz do movimento ProTejo.

É a pior seca de que há memória no Tejo. Os afluentes Ponsul, na Beira Baixa, e Sever, no Alto Alentejo, estão praticamente sem uma gota devido à falta de chuva e às políticas de gestão de recursos hídricos espanholas, refere o “El Confidencial”.

O porta-voz da ProTejo aponta o dedo à «nefasta» gestão espanhola, acusando-a de colocar os interesses de uma multinacional à frente do interesse público – neste caso, o povo português. A multinacional é a Iberdrola, que gere as barragens de Cedillo e Alcântara, onde possui centrais hidroeléctricas. E, em ambas, a multinacional pode escolher reter ou liberar água, dependendo das suas necessidades.

A Confederação Hidrográfica do Tejo (CHT) espanhola garante que «cumpriu rigorosamente todas as obrigações, semanais, trimestrais e anuais, decorrentes do acordo para o ano hidrológico de 2018-2019».

A tese é corroborada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA). A APA diz estar segura de que a CHT cumpriu os mínimos exigidos e salienta que o baixo nível do caudal no Tejo se deve às «descargas extraordinárias na barragem de Cedillo para que Espanha possa cumprir o regime de caudal anual estabelecido pela Convenção de Albufeira».

“Portugal está a pedir água desde Fevereiro, mas como a Iberdrola não precisava de produzir energia, não descarregava água e, no final do ano hidrológico, tinha de libertá-la de uma só vez. Era isso ou uma sanção da Europa», explica Roberto Ramallete, activista e capitão do navio turístico Balcón del Tajo, que faz rotas pelo Parque Internacional do Tejo.

Luis Ferreira, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Castelo Branco, caracteriza a gestão espanhola como «incompreensível» e tem uma explicação: Espanha esperava que a Europa declarasse o estado de seca, pelo que não teria de entregar uma gota do necessário para não matar o rio. Mas a seca não foi decretada. «O impacto no ecossistema e na nossa economia é brutal. Dependemos do turismo e o Parque Internacional do Tejo é fundamental para nós. Sem água ficamos sem recursos. Estão a destruir o nosso património natural», queixa-se, denunciando que durante todo o ano hidrológico o Tejo teve «caudais baixos, insignificantes e irregulares».

Já  Antonio González, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Cedillo, também acredita que a CHT «travou a transferência de água enquanto esperava que o estado de seca fosse declarado» e assegura que «isto nunca tinha acontecido nos 44 anos desde a construção da barragem de Cedillo».

No dia 4 de Outubro, os autarcas afectados de ambos os lados da fronteira reuniram em Castelo Branco-se para acordar uma acção conjunta. «A situação é sem precedentes e inaceitável. Demonstra uma profunda insensibilidade para com este território. Os autarcas exigem que a situação actual não se repita no futuro», expressam em comunicado conjunto, citado pelo jornal espanhol. Alguns especialistas dizem mesmo que o fluxo de Espanha para Portugal foi reduzido em 25% nas últimas duas décadas.

Mas Portugal tem também a sua responsabilidade, de acordo com os afectados. Perante a avalanche de hectómetros cúbicos que se aproximavam, deveria ter-se coordenado com Espanha para interromper a transferência de 440 hectómetros cúbicos em apenas quatro semanas.
https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/esp...bre-de-portugal-sem-agua-diz-jornal-espanhol/


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *«Espanha deixa a região mais pobre de Portugal sem água», diz jornal espanhol*
> 18:25, 21 Out 2019
> «Espanha fez algo sem precedentes este ano». É assim que começa um artigo do «El Confidencial», referindo-se às enormes quantidades de água que a última barragem espanhola deixou passar para tentar a cumprir a Convenção de Albufeira, em 20 dias. «O efeito é catastrófico.»
> 
> ...



Isso dos contratos, que ambos os países assinaram, e que Espanha se comprometeu a cumprir deixar passar os devidos hectómetros cúbicos, mas depois isso não acontece na realidade, pois a água para eles é "ouro", pois precisam da água para regar milhares de hectares de culturas agrícolas, que tem muito pesso no PIB do país, e depois toda a nossa biodiversidade e tudo o que depende desse água que não vem, ficam a ver navios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 20:42)

*São coloridos, mas tornaram-se numa praga. Madrid vai reduzir o número de periquitos por uma questão de saúde pública*
21 out 2019 19:43

A população de periquitos-monge residentes na capital tornou-se parte da paisagem madrilena, mas agora vai ter de ser controlada. Considerada invasora, esta espécie é uma ameaça para o ecossistema da cidade e a autarquia de Madrid vai investir 100 mil euros para proceder ao seu abate.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-periquitos-por-uma-questao-de-saude-publica


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *São coloridos, mas tornaram-se numa praga. Madrid vai reduzir o número de periquitos por uma questão de saúde pública*
> 21 out 2019 19:43
> 
> A população de periquitos-monge residentes na capital tornou-se parte da paisagem madrilena, mas agora vai ter de ser controlada. Considerada invasora, esta espécie é uma ameaça para o ecossistema da cidade e a autarquia de Madrid vai investir 100 mil euros para proceder ao seu abate.
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-periquitos-por-uma-questao-de-saude-publica



Qulquer dia acontece o mesmo em Lisboa, com os piriquitos de colar, que cada vez mais tem aumetado de número, e parecem que fazem uma barulheira quando estão nas árvores, e é claro que depois acabam por colocar em perigo espécies nossas autóctones.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 21:29)

*MUSGOS TÊM PAPEL ESSENCIAL NA RECUPERAÇÃO DE SOLOS QUEIMADOS*







Investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro quantificaram, pela primeira vez em Portugal, o papel ecológico dos musgos na conservação do solo após incêndios florestais.

Em Portugal conhecem-se mais de 700 espécies de musgos. São plantas únicas e florestas em miniatura que aquecem e dão abrigo aos pequenos insectos que neles se refugiam do frio rigoroso e dos predadores. Vários animais usam-no ainda para forrar os seus ninhos e tocas.

Mas não se esgota aqui a importância dos musgos. Uma equipa de investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) provou que estes têm um papel fundamental na conservação do solo afectado por um incêndio florestal.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/mus...0zwOkUkF5_5dZv1aaqKMv2owp-N9FdA1WPgwXg0ZDvOug

E como hoje em dia as notícias no que toca a biodiversidade infelizmente tem sido mais negativas, hoje fica aqui uma positiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 17:07)

*Açoriano tem encontro inesperado com tubarão-baleia e há vídeo do momento*

*Imagens mostram Paulo Afonso a levar “um beijinho” do maior peixe do mundo.*
*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 13:34)




----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2019 às 13:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


o Brazil tem estado em alta neste tipo de acontecimento


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 13:51)

camrov8 disse:


> o Brazil tem estado em alta neste tipo de acontecimento


Em alta?


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2019 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em alta?


acidentes entre barragens a ceder  e incêndios


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 15:16)

camrov8 disse:


> acidentes entre barragens a ceder  e incêndios


Ha ok... anda com tendência para acidentes...


----------



## Thomar (24 Out 2019 às 11:42)

Com o tempo de outono começam a aparecer por aqui algumas espécies de cogumelos. 

















Alguém do forum com experiência em cogumelos consegue ajudar a identificá-los?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2019 às 12:07)

Thomar disse:


> Com o tempo de outono começam a aparecer por aqui algumas espécies de cogumelos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade está na época dessas preciosidades de outono, e bastou as primeiras chuvas, para eles logo aperecerem.
Tens um grupo no facebook, de malta entendida no asssunto, se quiseres publicar por lá: https://www.facebook.com/groups/496027020578834/


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2019 às 12:51)

Contraluz de um macho de maravilha (_Colias croceus_) em uma flor de _Reichardia picroides. _Fotografia de há uma hora na minha casa.
_



_


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 12:55)

Pek disse:


> Contraluz de um macho de maravilha (_Colias croceus_) em uma flor de _Reichardia picroides. _Fotografia de há uma hora na minha casa.
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Uma bela borboleta e que bem camuflada que ela está.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 13:56)

A minha sálvia leucantha que faz agora as delícias dos polinizadores, abelhas, abelhões, e borboletas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 13:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A minha sálvia leucantha que faz agora as delícias dos polinizadores, abelhas, abelhões, e borboletas.


Que belo chá que ela dá...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 14:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que belo chá que ela dá...



Por acaso também já me tinha lembrado disso, tenho de ler mais algumas coisas acerca do assunto, ela agora está em plena floração, por isso tem os óleos essenciais demasiado fortes.
Tenho gostado muito do potencial desta planta, e vou continuar a fazer mais estacaria dela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 10:26)

Mais um avistamento de uma bonita borboleta num dia de outono.
Vanessa Cardui,
27/10/19





Artigo sobre a espécie em questão:

*CIENTISTAS DESCOBREM QUE BELA-DAMA É A MAIOR MIGRADORA DO MUNDO*

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/cientistas-descobrem-que-bela-dama-e-a-maior-migradora-do-mundo/


----------



## Between (27 Out 2019 às 18:34)




----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 18:52)

Between disse:


>



São uns belos exemplares de cogumelos, penso que seja um _amaniti boudleri, _mas não é tarefa fácil a sua identificação, os tres parecem surgir a partir do mesmo pé, por assim dizer.


----------



## Between (27 Out 2019 às 21:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São uns belos exemplares de cogumelos, penso que seja um _amaniti boudleri, _mas não é tarefa fácil a sua identificação, os tres parecem surgir a partir do mesmo pé, por assim dizer.



São 3 macrolepiota procera, os pés estão separados, a forma como a foto foi tirada é que é enganadora e parece que estão todos juntos no mesmo pé.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2019 às 21:16)

Directamente da serra de Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 21:26)

Between disse:


> São 3 macrolepiota procera, os pés estão separados, a forma como a foto foi tirada é que é enganadora e parece que estão todos juntos no mesmo pé.



Pois na foto dava mesmo a entender que eram tres, eu estava aqui com o guia dos cogumelos em aberto, mas basta deixar passar um pormenor para falhar na identificação, mas ainda bem que o identificas-te correctamente, pelo menos este é daqueles que podes comer várias vezes, o que por norma é o medo que as pessoas no mundo rural ainda tem, relativamente as estas belezas de outono.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2019 às 21:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> pelo menos este é daqueles que podes comer várias vezes, o que por norma é o medo que as pessoas no mundo rural ainda tem, relativamente as estas belezas de outono.


o problema é que ao contrario de muitos alimentos regra geral basta um erro para ser fatal nas melhores das hipóteses um transplante pode salvar


----------



## Between (27 Out 2019 às 21:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois na foto dava mesmo a entender que eram tres, eu estava aqui com o guia dos cogumelos em aberto, mas basta deixar passar um pormenor para falhar na identificação, mas ainda bem que o identificas-te correctamente, pelo menos este é daqueles que podes comer várias vezes, o que por norma é o medo que as pessoas no mundo rural ainda tem, relativamente as estas belezas de outono.



Sim, com estes deste tipo tenho muita segurança e verifico sempre as principais características. É preciso ter muito cuidado com os _Macrolepiota venenata, _que são parecidos. Há uns anos que ando a evitar os tricholoma equestre, devido a notícias que têm saído sobre possível toxicidade a nível hepático e renal a longo prazo... A verdade é que sempre comi tricholoma equestre, chamados de míscaros amarelos cá na região, e todos os anos é às dezenas de pessoas atrás deles, até há feiras dedicadas a este cogumelo em algumas vilas do país. De qualquer forma, por agora prefiro não os comer, por não me sentir 100% seguro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 21:50)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema é que ao contrario de muitos alimentos regra geral basta um erro para ser fatal nas melhores das hipóteses um transplante pode salvar



Sim, isso aí é o mais importante de tudo, ou a pessoa é que colhe e consome ou vende, tem um grande conhecimento no assunto, ou o melhor a fazer quando alguém que não conhece, é observar, pode tirar uma foto, e seguir caminho de novo, sem cair na tentação de o levar para casa e consumi-lo, que infelizmente já se perderam muitas vidas, e por vezes até famílias inteiras que ficam entre a vida e a morte.
É mais na zona norte é que existe uma grande cultura de colheita e consumo, dos míscaros na floresta, até inclusive, se fazem festivais em torno disso mesmo.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2019 às 23:06)

ja ouvi uma pequena piada que diz que os melhores a apanhar cogumelos são os mais velhos, pois se o professor é velho significa que sabe o que faz , mas isto é so um aparte


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 10:21)

camrov8 disse:


> ja ouvi uma pequena piada que diz que os melhores a apanhar cogumelos são os mais velhos, pois se o professor é velho significa que sabe o que faz , mas isto é so um aparte



Pois uma pessoa mais velha tem sempre mais conhecimeto, ainda para mais nesta área tão sensível, que é preciso todo o cuidado.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2019 às 11:34)

Este acho que é um Macrolepiota rhacodes, mas longe de ter a certeza. Creio que é um dos que se pode confundir com o M. procera, tal como o M. venenata.








Foto tirada ontem debaixo de um pinheiro-manso no meu quintal.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (28 Out 2019 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> Este acho que é um Macrolepiota rhacodes, mas longe de ter a certeza. Creio que é um dos que se pode confundir com o M. procera, tal como o M. venenata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece-me M.venenata, tem o centro aplanado e/ou com ligeira depressão, falta-lhe o "mamilo" característico no centro que os procera têm. As escamas no M. Procera também são maiores na periferia. Ajudava ter fotos do bolbo do pé, caule e do anel, para uma melhor identificação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 12:07)

MSantos disse:


> Este acho que é um Macrolepiota rhacodes, mas longe de ter a certeza. Creio que é um dos que se pode confundir com o M. procera, tal como o M. venenata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando para a foto, para além de ter destaque o cogumelo, pode-se ver também uma boa camada de mulching debaixo do pinheiro, que acaba por criar um solo vivo, e muito rico em matéria organica e fungos.
Esta altura do ano, é excelente para observar o micélio principalmente a proliferar por debaixo de todo esse material que ainda é recente.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2019 às 12:17)

Between disse:


> Parece-me M.venenata, tem o centro aplanado e/ou com ligeira depressão, falta-lhe o "mamilo" característico no centro que os procera têm. As escamas no M. Procera também são maiores na periferia. Ajudava ter fotos do bolbo do pé, caule e do anel, para uma melhor identificação.



Vou tirar mais fotos! 

Debaixo deste pinheiro-manso aparecem todos os anos. O pé é baixo mas o chapéu é amplo, cerca de 15cm de diâmetro.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2019 às 12:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olhando para a foto, para além de ter destaque o cogumelo, pode-se ver também uma boa camada de mulching debaixo do pinheiro, que acaba por criar um solo vivo, e muito rico em matéria organica e fungos.
> Esta altura do ano, é excelente para observar o micélio principalmente a proliferar por debaixo de todo esse material que ainda é recente.



Sim, debaixo deste cogumelo o solo em bem rico em húmus. 

Era escusado a ponta do rolo de plástico para a estufa ter aparecido no canto superior direito da foto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 12:33)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, debaixo deste cogumelo o solo em bem rico em húmus.
> 
> Era escusado a ponta do rolo de plástico para a estufa ter aparecido no canto superior direito da foto...



Olha que se não falasses no assunto, tinha-me passado despercebido, também não por aí que tira o mérito á foto e a todo o cenário benéfico na envolvencia.


----------



## Between (28 Out 2019 às 12:36)

MSantos disse:


> Vou tirar mais fotos!
> 
> Debaixo deste pinheiro-manso aparecem todos os anos. O pé é baixo mas o chapéu é amplo, cerca de 15cm de diâmetro.



Então não é de forma definitiva M. procera  No Macrolepiota procera a altura do pé é manifestamente superior ao diâmetro do chapéu.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2019 às 12:46)

Between disse:


> Então não é de forma definitiva M. procera  No Macrolepiota procera a altura do pé é manifestamente superior ao diâmetro do chapéu.



Que não era M. procera tinha a certeza.  É um dos primos manhosos do M. procera! 

(De qualquer das formas não apanho cogumelos para consumo, acho que não sei o suficiente)


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2019 às 20:40)

Ouriço balear (Atelerix algirus subsp. vagans). Fotografia feita com telemóvel há alguns minutos na minha casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 20:50)

Pek disse:


> Ouriço balear (Atelerix algirus subsp. vagans). Fotografia feita com telemóvel há alguns minutos na minha casa.



Um belo exemplar de um ouriço cacheiro, como se chama vulgarmente, e que tem a sua importancia no ecossistema, mas que infelizmente já mais difíceis de se observarem hoje em dia.


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2019 às 22:10)

Esta espécie de ouriço em particular (_Atelerix algirus_) é diferente daquela que aparece na maior parte da península Ibérica, ouriço cacheiro (_Erinaceus europaeus_). 

Mapas de distribuição:

- Ouriço moruno (_Atelerix algirus_) 





- Ouriço cacheiro (_Erinaceus europaeus_):





_Atelerix algirus_ tem 4 subespécies:

_A. a. algirus_: norte da África. 
_A. a. caniculus_: Canárias. 
_A. a. girbalensis_: ilha de Djerba. 
_A. a. vagans_: Baleares e península Ibérica. A da foto. 

Em Menorca é bastante comum e, nesta época do ano, é relativamente fácil de ver.


----------



## frederico (29 Out 2019 às 00:43)

Quando vivia nos arredores do Porto havia muitos ouriços nas zonas semi-urbanas, especialmente nos terrenos agrícolas.

Contudo, tomei nessa altura conhecimento do caso de um senhor que tinha terras arrendadas, e capturava ocasionalmente ouriços para os vender a uma etnia que os consome. Isto foi-me relatado pela própria mulher desse agricultor. Consta que chegava a vendar uma saca cheia...

Em Portugal morrem muitos por atropelamento, além disso os cães que andam à soltam também os dizimam. Na horta do meu avô viviam vários ouriços, mas infelizmente os cães de caça uma noite mataram todos. Quando os ouriços se enrolam, os cães cuidadosamente apanham-nos com a boca e atiram-nos com força contra o chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:12)

*Medronheiros, oliveiras e videiras podem travar fogos no vale do Zêzere*
29 out 2019 16:00

Este artigo é sobre Coimbra. Veja mais na secção Local.
A plantação de medronheiros, oliveiras e videiras pode evitar os incêndios nas encostas do vale do Zêzere e atenuar os efeitos das alterações climáticas, defendeu hoje o presidente da Câmara da Pampilhosa da Serra, José Brito.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...videiras-podem-travar-fogos-no-vale-do-zezere


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2019 às 18:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Medronheiros, oliveiras e videiras podem travar fogos no vale do Zêzere*
> 29 out 2019 16:00
> 
> Este artigo é sobre Coimbra. Veja mais na secção Local.
> ...



Hoje em dia temos muito mais conhecimento do que há uns anos atrás, ou décadas, e que deveriam de ser postos em prática, já vão surgindo alguns bons exemplos de projectos agroflorestais pelo nosso país, que já vão também servindo de exemplo e demonstração para outras pessoas intressadas.
A cultura do medronheiro, poderia e bem ser muito mais exolorada pois tem um grande potencial, mas nunca como monocultura como se faz com o eucalipto.


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia! Mas que festival no canteiro. Nunca tinha visto esta lagarta por aqui e são várias! 






















Fotos fresquinhas (tiradas agora).


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 09:09)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Mas que festival no canteiro. Nunca tinha visto esta lagarta por aqui e são várias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que belas lagartas de papilo machaon, eu já ando há que tempo para comprar uma planta de arruda só para ver estas beldades bem de perto.


----------



## Pek (30 Out 2019 às 20:03)

Lagartixa italiana (_Podarcis sicula_) esta manhã na ravina de Algendar (Menorca)


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 11:29)

Fica o registo de mais "uma beldade" de outono, parece-me ser um_ agaricoides com lâminas, _com cerca de 30 cm de diametro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 11:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica o registo de mais "uma beldade" de outono, parece-me ser um_ agaricoides com lâminas, _com cerca de 30 cm de diametro.


Eu também tenho destes no meu terreno. São enormes!


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2019 às 11:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica o registo de mais "uma beldade" de outono, parece-me ser um_ agaricoides com lâminas, _com cerca de 30 cm de diametro.



Parece ser um Macrolepiota procera envelhecido!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2019 às 12:58)

Boas,
Mais uns registos na incrível vertente norte da serra. Este cogumelo é comum? Nunca tinha visto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 13:28)

São incríveis! Nunca tal tinha visto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 13:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uns registos na incrível vertente norte da serra. Este cogumelo é comum? Nunca tinha visto!


Fiquei tão pasmado que me esqueci de te dar os parabéns por estas excelentes fotografias e fantástica descoberta!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2019 às 14:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uns registos na incrível vertente norte da serra. Este cogumelo é comum? Nunca tinha visto!


Belíssimas, tão místico  Por cá está igual 

Quanto ao cogumelo, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, parece um ouriço 

É este:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycoperdon_echinatum

Grande achado!


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2019 às 14:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uns registos na incrível vertente norte da serra. Este cogumelo é comum? Nunca tinha visto!



_Lycoperdon echinatum. _Não é muito frequente. Muito raro em ambientes de coníferas, mais abundante em florestas de _Quercus _e, sobre tudo, _Fagus._


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2019 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uns registos na incrível vertente norte da serra. Este cogumelo é comum? Nunca tinha visto!



Parabéns, pelos excelente registos fotográficos, e que belo cogumelo tão peculiar, nunca tinha visto algo desse género.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2019 às 10:14)

Obrigado pelas respostas e elogios.
Fica prometido que continuarei a partilhar mais registos, pois aquela zona tem uma biodiversidade impressionante, tratando-se de longe a zona mais selvagem da serra de Sintra.
Mais uma foto.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2019 às 17:46)

Hoje, uma raposa bem grande, atropelada na IP4, mesmo junto a Bragança.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 18:54)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, uma raposa bem grande, atropelada na IP4, mesmo junto a Bragança.



Pois infelizmente acontece frequentemente este tipo de atropelamentos mortais, para este tipo de mamíferos com hábitos nocturnos, pois faltam pasagens inferiores, para não cruzarem a estrada e passarem em segurança.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 19:04)

Hoje de manhã com alguns chuviscos a acompanhar, dei uma voltinha pela cidade dando atenção à flora que por cá existe. 
Na verdade,sou muito pouco conhecedor dos nomes, proveniências ou particularidades da flora em geral. Apesar de fazer muitas caminhadas pela cidade, hoje como  dediquei o passeio para aprender um pouco,acabei por ficar surpreendido com tanta variedade que existe mesmo aqui ao lado.
Depois de tentar identificar as árvores em livros e na internet,compartilho algumas das fotos que tirei com uma legenda (a qual não garanto que esteja correta a 100%), em caso de errar agradeço a vossa correção.

1 Abeto
2 Arando
3 Carvalho vermelho
4 Castanheiro
5 Cipreste
6 ?
7 ?
8 e 9 ?
10 Figueira
11 Medronheiro
12 Olaia
13 Oliveira
14 15 16 Pseudotsuga
17 Tilia





















































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 19:21)

magnusson73 disse:


> Hoje de manhã com alguns chuviscos a acompanhar, dei uma voltinha pela cidade dando atenção à flora que por cá existe.
> Na verdade,sou muito pouco conhecedor dos nomes, proveniências ou particularidades da flora em geral. Apesar de fazer muitas caminhadas pela cidade, hoje como  dediquei o passeio para aprender um pouco,acabei por ficar surpreendido com tanta variedade que existe mesmo aqui ao lado.
> Depois de tentar identificar as árvores em livros e na internet,compartilho algumas das fotos que tirei com uma legenda (a qual não garanto que esteja correta a 100%), em caso de errar agradeço a vossa correção.
> 
> ...



Eu tenho alguns conheciementos, mas tenho estado mais dedicado ao estudo da fauna local, da região centro.
Daí consegui identificar a foto nº 6, é um choupo branco(Populus alba).


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 19:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu tenho alguns conheciementos, mas tenho estado mais dedicado ao estudo da fauna local, da região centro.
> Daí consegui identificar a foto nº 6, é um choupo branco(Populus alba).


Anotado, obrigado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2019 às 19:47)

boas 2 não é arando não sei o que é mas tenho 100% de certeza que não é arando.
o 7 é um acer , 8 e 9 é hera uma trepadeira que deixada sem cuidado cresce desenfreadamente


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 20:14)

camrov8 disse:


> boas 2 não é arando não sei o que é mas tenho 100% de certeza que não é arando.
> o 7 é um acer , 8 e 9 é hera uma trepadeira que deixada sem cuidado cresce desenfreadamente


O que me fez crer que a 2 é o arando é o formato das folhas, vou pesquisar melhor.
Da 7 tenho imagem com a folha e tronco, não encontrei correspendência correta.
Obrigado pelas correções.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 20:19)

magnusson73 disse:


> O que me fez crer que a 2 é o arando é o formato das folhas, vou pesquisar melhor.
> Da 7 tenho imagem com a folha e tronco, não encontrei correspendência correta.
> Obrigado pelas correções.
> 
> ...



A foto 2, não será uma das espécies de crataegus, que estão agora com essas bagas bem bonitas.
Quanto ao formato dessa folha, e com esse tom já de vermelho, de outono, não será um liquidambar, deixo o link em baixo.

http://serralves.ubiprism.pt/species/show/1023


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2019 às 21:16)

magnusson73 disse:


> Hoje de manhã com alguns chuviscos a acompanhar, dei uma voltinha pela cidade dando atenção à flora que por cá existe.
> Na verdade,sou muito pouco conhecedor dos nomes, proveniências ou particularidades da flora em geral. Apesar de fazer muitas caminhadas pela cidade, hoje como  dediquei o passeio para aprender um pouco,acabei por ficar surpreendido com tanta variedade que existe mesmo aqui ao lado.
> Depois de tentar identificar as árvores em livros e na internet,compartilho algumas das fotos que tirei com uma legenda (a qual não garanto que esteja correta a 100%), em caso de errar agradeço a vossa correção.
> 
> ...



1. _Picea engelmannii_
2. _Pyracantha fortuneana_
3. _Quercus rubra_
4. _Castanea sativa_
5. _Cupressus sempervirens_
6. _Populus alba_
7. _Liquidambar styraciflua_
8 e 9. _Hedera helix_
10. _Ficus carica_
11. _Arbutus unedo_
12. _Cercis siliquastrum_
13. _Olea europaea_
14 15 16. _Pseudotsuga menziesii_
17. _Tilia tomentosa_


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A foto 2, não será uma das espécies de crataegus, que estão agora com essas bagas bem bonitas.
> Quanto ao formato dessa folha, e com esse tom já de vermelho, de outono, não será um liquidambar, deixo o link em baixo.
> 
> http://serralves.ubiprism.pt/species/show/1023


Obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

Pek disse:


> 1. _Picea engelmannii_
> 2. _Pyracantha fortuneana_
> 3. _Quercus rubra_
> 4. _Castanea sativa_
> ...


Obrigado , isto para mim já era areia a mais.




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, uma raposa bem grande, atropelada na IP4, mesmo junto a Bragança.


Preferia que nos mostrasses uma viva...  Esta deixou-me mais desanimado...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

magnusson73 disse:


> O que me fez crer que a 2 é o arando é o formato das folhas, vou pesquisar melhor.
> Da 7 tenho imagem com a folha e tronco, não encontrei correspendência correta.
> Obrigado pelas correções.
> 
> ...


Os liquidâmbares, especialmente os jovens como este da tua foto, têm uma característica muito invulgar e que os torna muito fáceis de identificar; os ramos mais finos têm uma espécie de "asas".



American Sweet Gum Liquidambar styraciflua 1248-79-B by Bob Mayer, on Flickr

Quando estão sem folha ainda se vê melhor. Vai lá espreitar


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Os liquidâmbares, especialmente os jovens como este da tua foto, têm uma característica muito invulgar e que os torna muito fáceis de identificar; os ramos mais finos têm uma espécie de "asas".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje já não, está agreste lá fora .


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 22:24)

magnusson73 disse:


> Hoje já não, está agreste lá fora .
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


 Naturalmente que não te estava a mandar para a rua a estas horas


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

Duas de ontem no Parque da Cidade:

Uma garça-real, completamente "petrificada". Geralmente fogem quando me aproximo, mas esta deixou-me chegar bem perto. Deve ter sido por causa do nevoeiro 



Grey heron (_Ardea cinerea_). Porto City Park, 31-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estes dois então, vieram disparados a correr para mim assim que me viram, o que me ri com eles 



Greylag goose (_Anser Anser_). Porto City Park, 31-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:44)

Duas bonitas fotos, cada uma com um cenário, e com "personagens" diferentes, a garça está muito atenta á espera de ver algum peixe para se alimentar, e os patos a correrem nesse tapete de folhas, parecem uns atletas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2019 às 13:26)

Aqui está o abrigo que eu construí há cerca de 2 semanas para os lucanídeos, toda a madeira foi reaproveitada de um sobreiro que já tinha secado, e que foi derrubado, pelas máquinas quando fizeram faixa de gestão de combústíveis debaixo da linha de alta tensão.






Hoje foi dia também de fazer algumas bombas de sementes para depois fazer o seguimento de todo o processo de germinação e de crescimento.
Agora estão prontas para irem ao forno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 13:33)




----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 10:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui está o abrigo que eu construí há cerca de 2 semanas para os lucanídeos, toda a madeira foi reaproveitada de um sobreiro que já tinha secado, e que foi derrubado, pelas máquinas quando fizeram faixa de gestão de combústíveis debaixo da linha de alta tensão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está aí também o que me parece ser um pequeno medronheiro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 11:53)

MSantos disse:


> Está aí também o que me parece ser um pequeno medronheiro!



Sim, é verdade é uma das plantas que faz parte de uma linha de agrofloresta que iniciei na primavera passada e estou agora a concluir, plantei outras árvores, como casuarina, carvalho-cerquinho, salgueiro, choupo, amieiro, e plantas aromátcas.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 11:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, é verdade é uma das plantas que faz parte de uma linha de agrofloresta que iniciei na primavera passada e estou agora a concluir, plantei outras árvores, como casuarina, carvalho-cerquinho, salgueiro, choupo, amieiro, e plantas aromátcas.



Cuidado com a casuarina é exótica e em alguns casos pode tornar-se invasora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 12:26)

MSantos disse:


> Cuidado com a casuarina é exótica e em alguns casos pode tornar-se invasora!



Sim eu sei, a ideia da casuarina é fazer corta vento, e ir fazendo sempre podas, para ir criando matéria organica, e como era o que tinha disponivel no meu viveiro.
Já vi aqui casuarinas grandes e nunca vi nascer nenhuma a partir das sua sementes nem de rebentações.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2019 às 10:20)

Macho de lestes dos salgueiros (_Chalcolestes viridis_) em Algendar (Menorca)


----------



## belem (10 Nov 2019 às 12:41)

_«Ministério do Ambiente e da Acção Climática vai ter um fundo compensatório para os proprietários florestais que aceitem, por exemplo, trocar eucaliptos por árvores de rendimento económico mais demorado.»_

Mais aqui: https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/09/p...GuVr6ILEwZ-fawGtfmX0RopuzPhwvR0QfBr6Z7xhzWEVk


----------



## frederico (12 Nov 2019 às 06:20)

Plantei algumas casaurinas este Outono, é uma árvore que se adapta bem ao litoral algarvio, pois serve para proteger as árvores de fruto da nortada nos meses de Junho e Julho. São muito baratas no viveiro de Monte Gordo, com 10 euros temos uma pequena «vedação» com quase uma dúzia de árvores. Não sabia que tinham potencial invasor, mas no Algarve nunca vi indícios de tal. Onde se planta uma não nascem outras. 

Outra árvore que faz boas sebes no Algarve litoral é o plátano, contudo nos últimos anos é praticamente impossível encontrá-lo nos viveiros algarvios. Só se encontra em Espanha ou no viveiro de Pegões. Se alguém souber de outros locais que vendam plátanos no Algarve e Alentejo fico grato. Há vários anos que também não encontro à venda álamos. Nem falo de amieiros ou freixos. 

Quando estive no viveiro de Monte Gordo tinham lodãos, carvalho-português, carvalho-de-Monchique, alfarrobeiras, romanzeiras, pinheiro-manso e marítimo ou casaurinas. 

Também estive no de Pegões, onde a variedade é bem maior, mas os preços são um pouco mais altos. Tinham alvarinho, carvalho-negral, carvalho-português, sobreiro, plátano, amoreira, choupo, amieiro, medronheiro, etc. Sugeri-lhes que vendessem também pinheiros de Alepo. Não comprei plátanos e choupos pois eram demasiado grandes e não podia transportar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2019 às 07:26)

Directamente dos arredores de Albufeira,neste caso da casa de familiares. 
Anona valente! Ainda vou esperar para amadurecer.


----------



## Between (12 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

Nada como explorar a natureza no Outono. 







Sobreiro que resistiu ao fogo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































Curiosa esta vegetação que repleta de gotículas de água, dá um cenário muito bonito ao local.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 13:44)

Between disse:


> Nada como explorar a natureza no Outono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, pelas fotos que retratam bem esta época do ano, e é bem verdade agora a floresta, está muito mais cheia de vida, devido ao cogumelos que se podem observar.


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2019 às 00:37)

Aranha reclusa mediterrânica (_Loxosceles rufescens_) na parede do quarto agora.






Espécie citotóxica, causadora de loxoscelismo cutâneo, mas pouco agressiva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

*Compraram um terreno para fazer dele uma reserva natural nos arredores de Coimbra*

Associação Milvoz nasceu neste ano, lançou campanha de recolha de fundos e adquiriu encosta com mancha de folhosas em Almalaguês. E não quer parar por aqui.

A encosta é íngreme e a chuva que sobre ela caiu durante a manhã não ajuda. No entanto, o piso escorregadio não demoveu o grupo de cerca de 15 pessoas que se tinha juntado no topo do monte da Senhora da Alegria, junto à capela setecentista que dá nome ao lugar dos arredores de Almalaguês, uma freguesia de Coimbra.

O ponto de encontro dos voluntários tinha sido marcado para o início de uma tarde de sábado que prometia uma pausa no mau tempo. Seria aquele o “dia zero” da bio-reserva da Senhora da Alegria, um projecto que nasceu da vontade de um grupo de 12 amigos que se organizou. Milvoz – Associação de Protecção e Conservação da Natureza foi criada em Maio de 2019, com o objectivo de criar uma rede de bio-reservas. A primeira, que se estende por menos de um hectare, situa-se em Almalaguês, a pouco mais de 15 quilómetros de Coimbra.

De indumentária impermeável dos pés ao pescoço e mochila a tiracolo, Manuel Malva começa por explicar ao grupo a ordem de trabalhos e as características do local. É ele, estudante de biologia da Universidade de Coimbra e fotógrafo de natureza, o presidente da Associação Milvoz. O previsto era colocar caixas ninho para pássaros, instalar um charco para anfíbios, recuperar um socalco invadido por um silvado e colocar de um painel interpretativo à entrada da reserva. Mas a chuva que só parou pelas 15h00 e o curto sábado de Outono acabaram por frustrar parte do plano.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/13/l...rc2oiRVv2PplycNEvT8i0_3SAewvekfGQ5WId14rnKhE4

Mais uma excelente iniciativa, de conservação de fauna e flora, que é a prova viva, que cada um de nós, pode e deve fazer muito, ás vezes até com poucos recursos financeiros, e que não são precisos centenas de hectares para ajudar em todo o processo de conservação, principalmente de aves.


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

_Pleurotus eryngii_ var. _ferulae_ hoje na minha casa.  Moeda de 50 cêntimos para comparar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2019 às 17:51)

Pek disse:


> _Pleurotus eryngii_ var. _ferulae_ hoje na minha casa.  Moeda de 50 cêntimos para comparar.



Excelente oservações, a 1ª foto, dá bem para ter uma noção do tamanho, deve de ter mais de 2 palmos de diametro, e dá para ver bem que as azedas também já andam a proliferar bem por aí.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 19:23)

Hoje documentário na RTP1 ás 21h: "Mar, a última fronteira" sobre o mar Português norte sul e ilhas. Doc premiado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2019 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje documentário na RTP1 ás 21h: "Mar, a última fronteira" sobre o mar Português norte sul e ilhas. Doc premiado.



Felizmente temos já uns bons documentários acerca de fauna e flora, e claro não podemos esquecer que debaixo das "nossas" águas também existe muita vida, é claro, vou já marcar aqui para ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2019 às 22:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje documentário na RTP1 ás 21h: "Mar, a última fronteira" sobre o mar Português norte sul e ilhas. Doc premiado.



Hoje foi o best of do documentário, o documentário tem 6 episódios e é transmitido ás 10 h aos Sábados. O 1º episódio será sobre a costa algarvia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 10:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje foi o best of do documentário, o documentário tem 6 episódios e é transmitido ás 10 h aos Sábados. O 1º episódio será sobre a costa algarvia.


Tem estado a dar o 1º episódio sobre a Costa Algarvia... simplesmente fabuloso!


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2019 às 01:00)

Um documentário desse calibre sobre as nossas águas, é muito bem vindo!


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2019 às 01:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje foi o best of do documentário, o documentário tem 6 episódios e é transmitido ás 10 h aos Sábados. O 1º episódio será sobre a costa algarvia.



Há uns dias vi isto sobre o recife de Armação de Pêra:


https://oceanwitness.org/stories/ocean-witness-miguel/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 09:37)




----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2019 às 18:39)

Boa noite, caminhada hoje pela encosta da Serra da Estrela , deixo algumas fotos:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:15)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã que começou com neveoiro, para um passeio interpretativo, na Serra D'Aire, na zona do Vale da Serra, deu para observar grande parte da nossa flora autóctone, de destacar os vários tipos de Quercus, as murtas e aroeiras que mais chamavam a atenção devido ás suas bagas coloridas bem como os medronheiros que estavam lindos, com muita fruta e em plena floração.
As fotos são da associação responsável pelo passeio, que tem feito um óptimo trabalho na área de preservação de fauna e flora, bem como a observação de aves.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2019 às 17:00)

*Participem na votação na Árvore do Ano! *

https://portugal.treeoftheyear.eu/results

Este concurso é uma boa forma de valorizar e dar a conhecer algumas das nossas maiores árvores, a vencedora vai depois participar no concurso da Árvore Europeia do Ano. Há 2 anos a árvore Portuguesa ganhou (Sobreiro Assobiador de águas de Moura) e no ano passado a árvore portuguesa ficou em 3º lugar (azinheira secular em Mértola).


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2019 às 21:57)

É uma emergência mas há não soluções fáceis. Vai ficar muito pior antes de melhorar (se é que isso vai acontecer).


----------



## cool (27 Nov 2019 às 18:57)

A Hortelã foi uma borreguinha que um vizinho me deu porque a mãe deixou de a alimentar, e eu decidi criá-la desde bebé, logo nos primeiros tempos em que vim viver para o monte.
Alimentei-a a biberão e nos primeiros dias até dormiu no nosso quarto porque fazia muito frio.





Tornou-se numa bela ovelha e mais que isso tornou-se um membro de pleno direito da família.
Exigia as mesmas regalias que o cão e os gatos da casa tinham...e fazia questão de também querer vir para a sala quando eles  tinham ordem para entrar.
Adorava e pedia mimos, mostrava contentamento e tristeza como os cães ou os gatos e deu-me muitos momentos de alegria e prazer.




Morreu com uma doença provocada por uma carraça (Borreliose) já há uns anos.
Retive a extraordinária capacidade de mostrar e expressar sentimentos de um ser que tendemos a ver apenas como alimento (eu inclusive).





No entanto....por vezes penso nisso.
.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

cool disse:


> A Hortelã foi uma borreguinha que um vizinho me deu porque a mãe deixou de a alimentar, e eu decidi criá-la desde bebé, logo nos primeiros tempos em que vim viver para o monte.
> Alimentei-a a biberão e nos primeiros dias até dormiu no nosso quarto porque fazia muito frio.
> 
> 
> ...


Que linda história, parabéns!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2019 às 19:05)

cool disse:


> A Hortelã foi uma borreguinha que um vizinho me deu porque a mãe deixou de a alimentar, e eu decidi criá-la desde bebé, logo nos primeiros tempos em que vim viver para o monte.
> Alimentei-a a biberão e nos primeiros dias até dormiu no nosso quarto porque fazia muito frio.
> 
> 
> ...



São estas acções, que podem ser pequenas para nós, mas são muito grandes para os animais, eu sinto o mesmo, quando me aprece por aqui algum cão ou gato, que são abandonada, e eles ficam-nos eternamente agradecidos.
Como um pequeno borrego, se tornou de facto numa bela ovelha, e com uma história para contar, secalhar se não fosse voce a criá-la desde pequena o desfecho poderia ter sido outro, pense antes que fez o que deu o melhor de si, ao longo de todos os dias da vida da ovelha, e que apesar do desfecho fatal.
A última adopção minha foi uma gatinha, que chegou cá, com pouco meses, e morria de medo só de nos ver, hoje em dia, anda a trás de nós, para todo o lado, como se fosse um cão, e até mia, para nos chamar, caso não esteja a ouvir-nos, mas não nos veja, e até dorme dentro da lareira, no fim das brasas se apagarem, hoje sei que foi a melhor atitude que tomámos e já lá vão uns 5 anos de convívio em conjunto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Nov 2019 às 21:31)

Noutras culturas os cães também são alimento. Há 'Humanidade' em praticamente todos os animais. Não será o caso de animais desprovidos de sistema nervoso central mas à excepção desses, a fome, o frio, o medo, a dor são características comuns a animais humanos e não humanos. E eu acredito que o afecto ou a capacidade de o sentir, também. Incluindo animais que comemos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 12:42)

*Tubarão-frade: um turista acidental nos Açores*





Ao seguirem manchas de grande densidade de plâncton, os tubarões-frade podem filtrar o equivalente a cinco mil toneladas de água por hora. Em busca de alimento, chegam por vezes às águas mais quentes dos Açores.

O tubarão-frade é poucas vezes observado nos Açores, mas isso pode apenas querer dizer que a espécie é ainda mal conhecida…

Texto e Fotografias: Nuno Sá


o dia 10 de Fevereiro de 1956, num dos meses mais frios de que há memória em Portugal e que levaria inclusivamente neve ao Algarve, John Collins, telegrafista de profissão, estava prestes a assistir a um acontecimento inédito nos Açores. Do corpo de um enorme cachalote que ocupava a rampa de desmanche da fábrica da baleia do Porto Pim, no Faial, foi retirada uma presa inesperada: um exemplar de tubarão-frade, o segundo maior peixe do mundo. Este tubarão não era conhecido como presa de cachalote e os seus avistamentos eram uma raridade nos Açores. A primeira ocorrência documentada da espécie no arquipélago fora descrita apenas em 1939. Em que circunstâncias extraordinárias se encontrava ali aquele exemplar?

Meio século mais tarde, ao largo da ilha de São Miguel, foi pela primeira vez fotografado um exemplar vivo desta espécie no arquipélago. De permeio, segundo documentaram os biólogos Filipe Porteiro e Pedro Niny, alguns tubarões-frade arrojaram em São Miguel e na Terceira, mas os avistamentos deste gigante no arquipélago dos Açores continuaram a ser acidentais. Observado com alguma regularidade junto à costa continental portuguesa, o animal continuou a ser visto nos Açores como uma raridade. 






O hábito de se deslocar vagarosamente junto à superfície e próximo da costa tornou o tubarão-frade um alvo para a pesca nas águas costeiras da maioria dos países onde é avistado. O método tradicional de captura desta espécie era igual ao da baleia, através do arremesso de um arpão. Esta prática abrandou na década de 1910.

O nome tubarão-frade é uma derivação da sua designação original – tubarão-peregrino. Este nome resulta do seu hábito de deambular, aparentemente sem rumo definido, à superfície da água. O nome científico _Cetorhinus maximus_ provém do grego e designa um monstro marinho de grande rostro. É provável que esta injusta descrição se baseie na percepção que os primeiros naturalistas tiveram de uma enorme silhueta que pode medir 12 metros de comprimento, muitas vezes observada junto à superfície, com a sua boca de tal forma aberta que o nariz parece saltar fora de água.
...
https://nationalgeographic.sapo.pt/...tubarao-frade-um-turista-acidental-nos-acores


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2019 às 19:18)

Descoberta Impressionante e interessante, com 18 mil anos ( datação através do método carbono 14), neste estado de conservação, tudo graças ao gelo:

*Cachorro "congelado" com 18 mil anos surpreende cientistas na Sibéria*

Um corpo de um cachorro com 18 mil anos foi encontrado congelado no leste da Sibéria por cientistas russos. Algumas feições do animal estão completamente preservadas como os dentes e o nariz. Falta apenas descobrir se o cachorro é um cão ou um lobo.

O animal teria cerca de dois anos de idade quando morreu. Os cientistas acreditam que este pode ser um exemplar da evolução das espécies do lobos e dos cães. Embora queiram provar afinal a qual "família" o cachorro pertence, os testes de ADN ainda não permitiram uma conclusão definitiva.

















"Temos muitos dados, e com essa informação, vamos esperar saber se é um ou outro [cão ou lobo]", explicou o investigador Dave Stanton à BBC, do Centro de Paleogenética na Suécia, que agora lidera a investigação científica deste caso.

O grupo conseguiu, porém, confirmar que o animal era do sexo masculino. Deram-lhe o nome de "Dogor", que significa "amigo" na língua oficial de Yakutsk, cidade da Sibéria onde foi encontrado o cachorro.

O corpo conseguiu ficar preservado até aos nossos dias através do "permafrost", um tipo de solo encontrado no Ártico, constituído por rochas, gelo e terra.

Além de conclusões mais claras sobre as duas espécies animais, os investigadores esperam saber quando ocorreu o período de domesticação dos lobos. Acredita-se que os cães, como hoje os conhecemos, derivam dos lobos.

Em 2017, segundo a BBC, um estudo refere que essa domesticação pode ter acontecido há pelo menos 20 mil anos.

Os cientistas vão continuar a fazer testes no "Dogor" para finalmente perceber quem é que ele é, de onde veio e o que pode ensinar.



https://www.jn.pt/mundo/cachorro-co...eende-investigadores-na-siberia-11563183.html


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:04)

cool disse:


> A Hortelã foi uma borreguinha que um vizinho me deu porque a mãe deixou de a alimentar, e eu decidi criá-la desde bebé, logo nos primeiros tempos em que vim viver para o monte.
> Alimentei-a a biberão e nos primeiros dias até dormiu no nosso quarto porque fazia muito frio.
> 
> 
> ...


Não são todas iguais, algumas têm um comportamento incrivelmente "canino" 
Trabalhei cerca de 10 anos num sítio onde nasciam ovelhas regularmente. Geralmente fugiam quando me aproximava, outras vezes ficavam indiferentes. Até que um belo dia nasceu uma exceção, exceção essa que sempre que me via, só a mim, vinha a correr para eu lhe fazer festas. Era uma coisa quase inacreditável, deixava-me sempre bem disposto aquele borrego


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:09)

Snifa disse:


> Descoberta Impressionante e interessante, com 18 mil anos ( datação através do método carbono 14), neste estado de conservação, tudo graças ao gelo:
> 
> *Cachorro "congelado" com 18 mil anos surpreende cientistas na Sibéria*
> 
> ...


18000 anos... Incrível...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2019 às 16:18)

Ao início da tarde de hoje, rio Fervença, mesmo no centro de Bragança. Duas lontras no rio.

Fotos de telemóvel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 16:56)

Estamos na recta final da época, para a colocação de ninhos artificiais, para a próxima semana irei fazer a colocação do meus, para aumentar ainda mais a presença de aves no meu terreno.


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2019 às 19:28)

João Pedro disse:


> 18000 anos... Incrível...



Sim, acima de tudo pela estado de preservação. Mas ainda está para confirmar se é mesmo um cão.

Curiosamente, já foi encontrado um crâneo de cão com cerca de 33.000 anos: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ssia-domestication-animals-science-evolution/


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 19:31)

belem disse:


> Sim, acima de tudo pela estado de preservação. Mas ainda está para confirmar se é mesmo um cão.
> 
> Curiosamente, já foi encontrado um crâneo de cão com cerca de 33.000 anos: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ssia-domestication-animals-science-evolution/



É verdade, é incrível, como passados esses milhares de ano, o corpo está praticamente em perfeitas condições, e claro o gelo, deu uma velente ajuda nesse processo.
Resta esperar então que saem mais notícias acerca do assunto.


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2019 às 22:35)

Live Camera em África (entre Moçambique e África do Sul):

https://explore.org/livecams/african-wildlife/olifants-river

Ainda há poucos momentos, um crocodilo bébé, tentou apanhar uma ave.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

Voltei há bocado para ver o que aparecia nas câmeras e vi uma leoa com crias.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Boa noite , imagens de hoje da caminhada que fiz pela encosta da Serra da Estrela


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa noite , imagens de hoje da caminhada que fiz pela encosta da Serra da Estrela



Uma bela caminhada, no meio da natureza e ainda por cima, esta época tem a particularidade de se poder observar e fotografar todas essas belezas no que toca a cogumelos, esta tarde também observei muito cogumelos de diversos tipos, e uns pequenos e amarelos, eram aos montes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

belem disse:


> Live Camera em África (entre Moçambique e África do Sul):
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/african-wildlife/olifants-river
> 
> Ainda há poucos momentos, um crocodilo bébé, tentou apanhar uma ave.



Aqui se pode comprovar como o avanço tecnológico, como estas camaras de visão noturna, e ainda para estando em directo para qualquer ponto do mundo, veio dar um boa ajuda, na observação, monitorização e conservação de toda a fauna existente.
Enquanto estive a ver não deu para observar nada, mas vou ficar atento, pode ser que em outro momento tenha mais sorte.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui se pode comprovar como o avanço tecnológico, como estas camaras de visão noturna, e ainda para estando em directo para qualquer ponto do mundo, veio dar um boa ajuda, na observação, monitorização e conservação de toda a fauna existente.
> Enquanto estive a ver não deu para observar nada, mas vou ficar atento, pode ser que em outro momento tenha mais sorte.



É verdade, um grande avanço, sem dúvida.

Eu por acaso estive agora a ver um bocado e estava a filmar um babuíno a dormir (interessante que este escolheu ramos finos (mas resistentes) para dormir, porque assim um leopardo terá mais dificuldades em aproximar-se, sem ser detetado, além de que um leopardo adulto é algo pesado para andar naquela ramagem).
Também reparei, que basta uma rajada mais intensa, para fazer acordar os babuínos, porques estes aparentemente, têm um som intermitente (pelo menos os exemplares observados no vídeo) e também é essa movimentação que atrae as câmeras automáticas.

Atenção, que podes ir para trás no vídeo, e ver o local durante o dia e a  transição do dia para a noite, e aí eventualmente deverás ver mais animais.
Abaixo do vídeo, aparecem também dados meteorológicos (não sei é como são obtidos e onde).


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 22:02)

belem disse:


> É verdade, um grande avanço, sem dúvida.
> 
> Eu por acaso estive agora a ver um bocado e estava a filmar um babuíno a dormir (interessante que este escolheu ramos finos (mas resistentes) para dormir, porque assim um leopardo terá mais dificuldades em aproximar-se, sem ser detetado, além de que um leopardo adulto é algo pesado para andar naquela ramagem).
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que me dizes, pois eu pensei que era apenas em modo live, e que não dava para recuar no tempo, acabei agora de ver uma leoa e as suas crias, é uma local muito "rico" em fauna animal.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma bela caminhada, no meio da natureza e ainda por cima, esta época tem a particularidade de se poder observar e fotografar todas essas belezas no que toca a cogumelos, esta tarde também observei muito cogumelos de diversos tipos, e uns pequenos e amarelos, eram aos montes.



Sim foi uma ótima caminhada , solos bem encharcados e muito que observar e admirar.
A chuva que caiu nas ultimas semanas deixa-nos isto:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

magnusson73 disse:


> Sim foi uma ótima caminhada , solos bem encharcados e muito que observar e admirar.
> A chuva que caiu nas ultimas semanas deixa-nos isto:



E com mas cascata tão bonita como essa, e com esse caudal elevado, uma zona envolvente com muito para descobrir, eu acho que me perdia só de olhar para essas preciosidades.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

Nestas câmeras, (que ficam localizadas noutra região e mostam os momentos altos de dia e de noite), está agora a aparecer um gato selvagem africano e pouco antes apareceram 3 hienas:

https://explore.org/livecams/african-wildlife/nkorho-bush-lodge


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

magnusson73 disse:


> Sim foi uma ótima caminhada , solos bem encharcados e muito que observar e admirar.
> A chuva que caiu nas ultimas semanas deixa-nos isto:



Espetacular!


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

belem disse:


> Nestas câmeras, (que ficam localizadas noutra região e mostam os momentos altos de dia e de noite), está agora a aparecer um gato selvagem africano e pouco antes a outra câmera captou 3 hienas:
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/african-wildlife/nkorho-bush-lodge



 :

-5:00:58 - aparece um pato selvagem bem interessante (ou seja 5 horas e 58 segundos atrás).
-4:59:14 aparece um leopardo a matar um antílope

Conforme os minutos vão passando, é preciso ir mais para trás...


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2019 às 07:42)

Mais umas imagens de uma das duas lontras do passado dia 29.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 09:37)

Dan disse:


> Mais umas imagens de uma das duas lontras do passado dia 29.



Aqui não consigo visualizar as fotos, vejo apenas dois sinais de sentido proibido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 12:50)

Quem for habitante da cidade, pode e deve de participar, neste projecto de monitorização de biodiversidade, e em poucos minutos fica registado na plataforma, pode-se registar aves, anfíbios, morcegos, mamíferos e répteis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

"Castanheiro de Vales, em Tresminas, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, eleita árvore portuguesa do ano 2020."


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2019 às 12:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Castanheiro de Vales, em Tresminas, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, eleita árvore portuguesa do ano 2020."




Foi uma das árvores em que votei! 

Acho que vamos bem representados para a competição da árvore europeia do ano!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2019 às 19:32)

Galinhas-d'água no rio Fervença, ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:34)

Dan disse:


> Galinhas-d'água no rio Fervença, ontem.


Que lindas! Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:37)

Dan disse:


> Galinhas-d'água no rio Fervença, ontem.



Estive no sábado passado na Azinhaga, junto ao rio Almonda, e andavam por lá umas galinhas de água, bem animadas a cantar, bem como os corvos marinhos, que estavam numa tentativa de secar as asas, com o vento.






Créditos: Paulo Martins


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 22:28)

"Prenda de Natal da EDP, cortou mais de 100 sobreiros na serra do Caldeirão. Só ontem a obra foi embargada. Arvores centenárias ficaram reduzidas a troncos, sem hipótese de sobrevivência. O responsável disse, não se trata de abate de sobreiros, mas sim de corte de ramos. O que é uma enorme mentira!
Se fosse um agricultor local, era uma tragédia, era multado e socialmente ostracizado.
Sendo 100 sobreiros ou mais envolvendo a EDP, é uma estatística.
Se acontecer alguma coisa, que muito sinceramente não acredito o valor da coima pode oscilar entre os 50 e os 150 mil euros e ninguém vai preso!
Só por curiosidade um sobreiro vive, em média, mais de 200 anos.
Ainda na Serra do Caldeirão os cortes não ficam por aqui, na Estrada Nacional (EN2), classificada como "estrada património" também está a ser alvo de limpeza das zonas laterais para criar faixas de interrupção de combustível. Porém, as arvores de maior porte, e portanto de maior valor comercial, são as primeiras a ser derrubadas ficando os obrantes à beira da estrada. Continuamos com o "fartar vilanagem"!"

Via facebook.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 22:09)

*Oliveira com mais de dois mil anos cortada para lenha em Alcobaça*


População indignada com destino da árvore, que foi transplantada em 2012 para ser vendida para o Dubai.

Uma oliveira com mais de dois mil anos terá sido cortada e transformada em lenha em Chão do Galego, uma pequena aldeia da freguesia de Turquel, concelho de Alcobaça. Depois de ter sido mudada de local, a árvore estaria quase seca, mas não totalmente perdida.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/679374/oliveira-com-mais-de-dois-mil-anos-cortada-para-lenha-em-alcobaca


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 09:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Oliveira com mais de dois mil anos cortada para lenha em Alcobaça*
> 
> 
> População indignada com destino da árvore, que foi transplantada em 2012 para ser vendida para o Dubai.
> ...



Também já tinha lido essa notícia, que "´é de bradar os céus", uma oliveira com esta idade, e estando ela ainda para mais classificada, nem sequer se deveria ter posto em causa, o seu arranque, quanto mais sendo em exemplar muito importante, servir para lenha, é a triste realidade do nosso país, e o comércio de oliveiras vivas só veio acelerar ainda mais a desertificação do nosso páis, o infelizmente o dinheiro volta sempre a falar mais alto do que qualquer valor.
E o assunto só foi tema agora, porque o negócio foi "pelo cano abaixo", e deixaram morrer a oliveira á sede, e de certeza que o pessoal rico do Dubai, iriam pagar bem por ela, aposto, que qualquer coisa entre os 50 e os 100 mil €.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Hoje de manhã, encontrei este bonito fungo, em cima da pilha de estilha, tem cerca de 40 cm de comprimento.
@belem, tens mais experiencia nesta área do que eu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje de manhã, encontrei este bonito fungo, em cima da pilha de estilha, tem cerca de 40 cm de comprimento.
> @belem, tens mais experiencia nesta área do que eu.


Bom dia. Essa foto é um pouco duvidosa quanto a mim. Mas estou em querer que não se trate de um fungo, mas sim de um protista dos mixomicetos..


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom dia. Essa foto é um pouco duvidosa quanto a mim. Mas estou em querer que não se trate de um fungo, mas sim de um protista dos mixomicetos..
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk



Eu chamei-lhe de fungo, pois é por norma o nome mais usual, pois não sei outros termos técnicos, mas descrever estas formações, formou-se com a humidade desta noite, e é visível a mais de 20 metros de distancia, creio que ainda está mais em formação, pois a linha inoculado já está a alastrar mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu chamei-lhe de fungo, pois é por norma o nome mais usual, pois não sei outros termos técnicos, mas descrever estas formações, formou-se com a humidade desta noite, e é visível a mais de 20 metros de distancia, creio que ainda está mais em formação, pois a linha inoculado já está a alastrar mais.



Pedro1993, não tenho 100% de certezas como é evidente. Os mixomicetos na realidade em tempos eram considerados fungos (devido às mais que muitas semelhanças nos ciclos de vida , "alimentação" e outros aspetos), aliás eles e o seu reino foram sempre um conjunto de seres complicados a respeito de classificação, não havendo grandes consensos especialmente neste ramo dos mixomicetos. 

Proliferam rapidamente onde haja igualmente humidade e matéria orgânica para decompor. Alguns surgem como se fossem uma espécie de espuma, tratando-se isso da formação do plasmódio que depois acaba por adquirir uma fase mais seca onde estão os esporos prontos a serem libertados, é o caso do _Fuligo septica ,_ o que até me parece mais idêntico à tua foto.

Alguns anexos:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycetozoa


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 17:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pedro1993, não tenho 100% de certezas como é evidente. Os mixomicetos na realidade em tempos eram considerados fungos (devido às mais que muitas semelhanças nos ciclos de vida , "alimentação" e outros aspetos), aliás eles e o seu reino foram sempre um conjunto de seres complicados a respeito de classificação, não havendo grandes consensos especialmente neste ramo dos mixomicetos.
> 
> Proliferam rapidamente onde haja igualmente humidade e matéria orgânica para decompor. Alguns surgem como se fossem uma espécie de espuma, tratando-se isso da formação do plasmódio que depois acaba por adquirir uma fase mais seca onde estão os esporos prontos a serem libertados, é o caso do _Fuligo septica ,_ o que até me parece mais idêntico à tua foto.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, pelas explicações detalhadas e pelos vídeos, de facto, pelo parece-se tratar dessa mesma espécie que referes, eu nunca tinha visto algo parecido aqui por estes lados, a pilha de estilha, tem cerca de 1,8 m de altura e uns 4 metros de diametro, por isso são as condições ideais de humidade e de matéria organica.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2019 às 18:18)

Dan disse:


> Galinhas-d'água no rio Fervença, ontem.



Esta foto tem ainda mais um brinde lá atrás A Alvéola cinzenta, _Motacilla cinerea  - _envergonhada como costuma ser não lhe apeteceu mostrar outra faceta que não a sua cauda


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esta foto tem ainda mais um brinde lá atrás A Alveóla cinzenta, _Motacilla cinerea  - _envergonhada como costuma ser não lhe apeteceu mostrar outra faceta que não a sua cauda



Muito bem observado, a alvéola branca, _Motacilla alba,_ oserva-se com muito mais facilidade do que essa, anda sempre aqui pelas estradas em busca de qualquer coisa para se alimentar, ou nos buracos com água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

*Gravações comprovam que algumas plantas guincham quando têm sede ou são cortadas*

*




*

Cientistas israelitas registaram ruídos ultrassónicos emitidos por plantas em situações de stress

Já descobrimos árvores que andam, arbustos que veem e flores que cheiram outras. Sabemos que as plantas podem mudar de cor e de formato, ou emitir químicos específicos para se defenderem de diferentes agressores. Mas, até agora, o reino vegetal foi sempre entendido como um mundo silencioso. Um estudo da Universidade de Telavive, em Israel, vem alterar essa perceção, comprovando que algumas plantas emitem sons ultrasónicos na frequência entre os 20 e os 100 KHz quando sentem falta de água ou quando um dos seus caules é cortado.

Estes sons, em frequências muito altas e não detetáveis pelo ouvido humano, são muito agudos, assemelhando-se a guinchos, descrevem os cientistas, para quem esta descoberta poderá abrir um novo campo na gestão das produções agrícolas, aumentando a precisão da rega necessária, por exemplo, quando se _ouvirem _as plantas com sede. A poupança de água será crucial à medida que as alterações climáticas forem expondo mais regiões do planeta à seca.

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/20...YkkjMDhbDSmGw6WdSHIz4XqHyDhBUFXX4jbZMeRCo2aeI


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2019 às 21:12)

Ora, se plantas guincham, é certo e sabido que até os vegans vão passar mau bocado, certamente a fome será uma triste realidade para eles.
Os movimentos ambientalistas não vão deixar passar esta em claro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ora, se plantas guincham, é certo e sabido que até os vegans vão passar mau bocado, certamente a fome será uma triste realidade para eles.
> Os movimentos ambientalistas não vão deixar passar esta em claro!



Não querendo entrar em defesa ou a favor de qualquer tipo/hábito alimentar, neste estudo quando se diz que as plantas "guincham", quer dizer que emitem sons, que não são audíveis ao ouvido humano, é sim um estudo que não devemos menosprezar, pois o que é certo é que existem "comunicação" entre cada árvore que existe numa floresta, pois trata-se de todo um conjunto em que se auxiliam mutuamente, mas falo numa floresta autóctone é claro, não de uma plantação em monocultura.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ora, se plantas guincham, é certo e sabido que até os vegans vão passar mau bocado, certamente a fome será uma triste realidade para eles.
> Os movimentos ambientalistas não vão deixar passar esta em claro!


Estamos tramados!  Eu já pouca carne como, não me digam que agora também vou ter de deixar de comer as plantas...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:42)

E ao fim de algumas tentativas, depois de há meses não tentar, lá consegui uma foto macro, obtida com o anel inversor, minimamente decente para postar aqui 
Está tremida porque esta marota não parava quieta! 

É uma aranha-saltadora que vive nos meus pés de espinafres e que de vez em quando se lembra de aparecer. É muito pequena, está em cima do manípulo do tripé nesta foto. Deve ter uns 0,5 cm.



Jumping Spider. Porto, 06-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Estamos tramados!  Eu já pouca carne como, não me digam que agora também vou ter de deixar de comer as plantas...


 Nada disso, eu não partilhei este estudo, com o intuito de mudar os hábitos alimentares de ninguém, mas sim sobre toda a relação que as árvore tem quando coabitam em perfeitas de condições, quando se trata de um verdadeiro bosque, como ainda existem alguns principalmente na Serra do Geres.
Este tema a mim, não me vem dizer nada de novo, que eu não soubesse, pois eu ando a investigar todas estas relações, e o mesmo se passa quando se efectua podas nas árvores.
Se nós humando também faz parte da nossa relação em comunidade, que é convívio e partilha em pessoas, acredito que com as árvores a situação é igual, é a mesma coisa que plantar uma árvore num descampado, sem mais companhia, num raio de vário metros e sujeitas a todas as condições atmosféricas.
O vento tem muita dificuldade em derrubar árvores dentro de uma floresta fechada, pois elas ajudam-se mutuamente entre copas, e o mesmo se passa em relação ás raízes, pois destribuem as forças, por todas, e não apenas numa, que dificilmente aguentaria uma forte tempestade.
Por acaso estou quase a acabar de ler este livro, que retrata todas estas situações, descritas por um silvicultor, é um livro que recomendo, há muito tempo, que já andava para o ler.






https://www.fnac.pt/A-Vida-Secreta-...kxRI922G9-8cqvVhQfRoCuHoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

João Pedro disse:


> E ao fim de algumas tentativas, depois de há meses não tentar, lá consegui uma foto macro, obtida com o anel inversor, minimamente decente para postar aqui
> Está tremida porque esta marota não parava quieta!
> 
> É uma aranha-saltadora que vive nos meus pés de espinafres e que de vez em quando se lembra de aparecer. É muito pequena, está em cima do manípulo do tripé nesta foto. Deve ter uns 0,5 cm.
> ...



Mais uma belíssima foto, como já nos vens habituando, consegue-se ver detalhadamente principalmente os olhos da aranha, se ela habita nos teus espinafres, está a fazer o seu trabalho no controle, talvez de algum tipo de ácaros, ou pulgões.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nada disso, eu não partilhei este estudo, com o intuito de mudar os hábitos alimentares de ninguém, mas sim sobre toda a relação que as árvore tem quando coabitam em perfeitas de condições, quando se trata de um verdadeiro bosque, como ainda existem alguns principalmente na Serra do Geres.
> Este tema a mim, não me vem dizer nada de novo, que eu não soubesse, pois eu ando a investigar todas estas relações, e o mesmo se passa quando se efectua podas nas árvores.
> Se nós humando também faz parte da nossa relação em comunidade, que é convívio e partilha em pessoas, acredito que com as árvores a situação é igual, é a mesma coisa que plantar uma árvore num descampado, sem mais companhia, num raio de vário metros e sujeitas a todas as condições atmosféricas.
> O vento tem muita dificuldade em derrubar árvores dentro de uma floresta fechada, pois elas ajudam-se mutuamente entre copas, e o mesmo se passa em relação ás raízes, pois destribuem as forças, por todas, e não apenas numa, que dificilmente aguentaria uma forte tempestade.
> ...


Não percebeste o que quis dizer Pedro, eu disse que deixava de comer plantas porque a partir do momento em que me dizem que elas "se queixam" quando têm sede ou quando as cortam começo a associá-las a seres sencientes e logo não comestíveis


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma belíssima foto, como já nos vens habituando, consegue-se ver detalhadamente principalmente os olhos da aranha, se ela habita nos teus espinafres, está a fazer o seu trabalho no controle, talvez de algum tipo de ácaros, ou pulgões.


Espero que sim!  A plantação anterior ficou cheia deles e de cochonilha também...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Não percebeste o que quis dizer Pedro, eu disse que deixava de comer plantas porque a partir do momento em que me dizem que elas "se queixam" quando têm sede ou quando as cortam começo a associá-las a seres sencientes e logo não comestíveis



Eu percebi, mas era só para deixar esclarecido, pois sei que para muitas pessoas o seu hábito alimentar é um tema um pouco sensível, e eu ao publicar isto podia gerar alguma confusão, era só mesmo para não deixar ninguém com dúvidas na sua alimentação.
Muito mais poderia-se dizer sobre o assunto, e até ser discutido se as plantas tem sentimento, quando são cortadas, e por aí fora, mas deixo essas partes para os mais entendidos no assunto.



João Pedro disse:


> Espero que sim!  A plantação anterior ficou cheia deles e de cochonilha também...



Dá-lhe tempo, que ela se tiver ái comida á descrição não se vai embora, pode ser é que ela não consiga dar conta do recado sozinha, e tenha de chamar mais algumas "irmãs".


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2019 às 20:59)

*LISTA VERMELHA: COELHOS PASSAM A ESTAR EM PERIGO DE EXTINÇÃO*

A situação dos coelhos-europeus (_Oryctolagus cuniculus_) foi revista para pior pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN), no âmbito da última revisão da Lista Vermelha.

“Um novo surto da doença hemorrágica viral dos coelhos causou declínios estimados da população que chegam aos 70 por cento”, justifica a UICN, num comunicado divulgado esta terça-feira.

Desde 2008 e até à mais recente revisão da Lista Vermelha de Espécies Ameaçadas, que foi agora publicada pela UICN, este mamífero estava classificado como Quase Ameaçado de extinção. Ou seja, considerava-se que estava próximo de uma situação de ameaça ou que ficaria ameaçado, se não fossem tomadas medidas adicionais de conservação.
*



*

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/lis...6CG9qO-YhBNck5fpmHVQDpf56sXy7iX_c6IYDH36BwREs


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *LISTA VERMELHA: COELHOS PASSAM A ESTAR EM PERIGO DE EXTINÇÃO*
> 
> A situação dos coelhos-europeus (_Oryctolagus cuniculus_) foi revista para pior pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN), no âmbito da última revisão da Lista Vermelha.
> 
> ...



O coelho é uma espécie muito importante na base de muitas cadeias tróficas europeias, seja na Europa Mediterrânea seja na Europa Temperada. Urge por isso investigar mais sobre as doenças que colocaram as populações em situação precária, principalmente a hemorrágica viral e a mixomatose. Aqui entre nós se queremos ter linces temos que ter coelhos, muitos coelhos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

MSantos disse:


> O coelho é uma espécie muito importante na base de muitas cadeias tróficas europeias, seja na Europa Mediterrânea seja na Europa Temperada. Urge por isso investigar mais sobre as doenças que colocaram as populações em situação precária, principalmente a hemorrágica viral e a mixomatose. Aqui entre nós se queremos ter linces temos que ter coelhos, muitos coelhos.


Aqui na Serra D'Aire são importantíssimos para manter as raposas... com o declínio que se tem sentido deixei de os ver e é engraçado que aumentaram os ataques das raposas aos galinheiros aqui à volta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> O coelho é uma espécie muito importante na base de muitas cadeias tróficas europeias, seja na Europa Mediterrânea seja na Europa Temperada. Urge por isso investigar mais sobre as doenças que colocaram as populações em situação precária, principalmente a hemorrágica viral e a mixomatose. Aqui entre nós se queremos ter linces temos que ter coelhos, muitos coelhos.



Sim, é verdade, para existir linces, e para eles mesmo se reproduzirem, e povoarem o território é imprescindível existir muitos coelhos,



luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui na Serra D'Aire são importantíssimos para manter as raposas... com o declínio que se tem sentido deixei de os ver e é engraçado que aumentaram os ataques das raposas aos galinheiros aqui à volta...



Pois, isso acontece sempre quando falta presas para as raposas, ou para qualquer outro animal que comam os coelhos, pois não tendo com que alimentar, elas já fazem isso por instinto, daí começam logo a atacar os galinheiros, dentro das aldeias.
A águia de asa redonda (_Buteo Buteo_), é outra espécie por exemplo que tem o coelho como uma presa peferível.


----------



## JPAG (11 Dez 2019 às 20:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *LISTA VERMELHA: COELHOS PASSAM A ESTAR EM PERIGO DE EXTINÇÃO*
> 
> A situação dos coelhos-europeus (_Oryctolagus cuniculus_) foi revista para pior pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN), no âmbito da última revisão da Lista Vermelha.
> 
> ...



Há 10-15 anos atrás ainda me lembro de passar nas estradas do Alentejo e ver coelhos com alguma regularidade nas bermas e nos campos. É incrível a diminuição do número de avistamentos desta espécie hoje em dia. Aqui na zona apenas conheço um local onde os vejo com regularidade, numa zona de mata. Mas hoje em dia é possível fazer um dia inteiro de viagem de carro no Alentejo sem ver um único coelho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2019 às 20:45)

JPAG disse:


> Há 10-15 anos atrás ainda me lembro de passar nas estradas do Alentejo e ver coelhos com alguma regularidade nas bermas e nos campos. É incrível a diminuição do número de avistamentos desta espécie hoje em dia. Aqui na zona apenas conheço um local onde os vejo com regularidade, numa zona de mata. Mas hoje em dia é possível fazer um dia inteiro de viagem de carro no Alentejo sem ver um único coelho...



É mesmo, por cá tenho a mesma prespectiva do que tu, cada vez se avista menos coelhos, e vivo eu numa aldeia rodeados de terrenos, muito deles com excelentes condições para ele habitar, consigo contar pelos dedos das duas mão os coelhos que vejo durante um ano.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

Na minha quinta de Óbidos, ainda aparecem alguns coelhos (além de adultos também tenho visto crias), mas foi no Parque natural da Serra da Arrábida, no Parque Natural do Vale Guadiana e em Monchique (Rede Natura) onde vi mais.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2019 às 21:18)

belem disse:


> Na minha quinta de Óbidos, ainda aparecem alguns coelhos (além de adultos também tenho visto crias), mas foi no Parque natural da Serra da Arrábida, no Parque Natural do Vale Guadiana e em Monchique (Rede Natura) onde vi mais.



Também tenho em conta a observação de latrinas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 16:30)

Uma linda aranha na folha da bananeira...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

*"Natureza intocável". Parque da Grená quer afirmar-se como um novo ponto de interesse da ilha de São Miguel*
MadreMedia / Lusa
14 dez 2019 17:30

Este artigo é sobre Açores. Veja mais na secção Local.
A ilha de São Miguel ganha, a partir de hoje, uma nova atração turística, com a inauguração do Parque da Grená, na margem norte da Lagoa das Furnas, uma propriedade com 18 hectares de floresta.

Com 18 hectares de floresta, que mostram a “natureza intocável”, o Parque da Grená quer afirmar-se como um novo ponto de interesse da ilha de São Miguel, numa propriedade por onde passa um curso de água, com uma cascata, e onde se podem ver as ruínas de uma casa senhorial de 1858, explica a gerência do parque.

O Parque da Grená é hoje inaugurado, depois de um ano a fazer a limpeza do terreno, de onde foram retiradas três toneladas de lixo.

O investimento feito até agora representa apenas 10% do investimento total previsto, avança Norberto Botelho, administrador da Feliz Terra, empresa que gere o espaço, já que o intuito é recuperar as ruínas da casa.

Sem se comprometer com prazos e sem adiantar os contornos do projeto “que está a ser concertado” com as várias entidades responsáveis, Norberto Botelho garante que servirá interesses turísticos, mas ressalva que tem que obedecer a uma série de restrições, uma vez que responde a “uma teia de zonas sensíveis e de legislações” de proteção da zona envolvente, como o Plano de Ordenamento da Bacia Hidrográfica da Lagoa das Furnas, ou o regime de Parque Natural da Ilha de São Miguel.

Depois de anos ao abandono, o terreno agora gerido pela empresa açoriana Feliz Terra, que era propriedade do Governo Regional dos Açores, foi adquirido por um grupo de investidores estrangeiros em hasta pública por 500 mil euros.

A partir de hoje, pode ser visitado por famílias e animais de companhia, sendo aplicada uma tarifa para residentes que, com os 10 euros do bilhete, têm direito a cinco entradas, transmissíveis a outros residentes.
https://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/nat...novo-ponto-de-interesse-da-ilha-de-sao-miguel


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

Por esta altura a região fica cheia de milhafres. Hoje pude observar, literalmente, algumas dezenas, durante uma viagem que fiz de carro. Por vezes era possível avistar vários milhafres no mesmo local. Pousados perto da estrada ou a pairar, também se observaram vários búteos, peneireiros, pegas, gralhas, corvos e mais duas aves de rapina de maiores dimensões que não consegui identificar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Dan disse:


> Por esta altura a região fica cheia de milhafres. Hoje pude observar, literalmente, algumas dezenas, durante uma viagem que fiz de carro. Por vezes era possível avistar vários milhafres no mesmo local. Pousados perto da estrada ou a pairar, também se observaram vários búteos, peneireiros, pegas, gralhas, corvos e mais duas aves de rapina de maiores dimensões que não consegui identificar.



É daquelas coisas que me dão muito prazer é também de observar todas essas aves de rapina, no seu estado selvagem, e tão característico delas que é planar no ar, durante várias horas, á procura de uma presa que avistem cá em baixo, de destacar essa excelente capacidade de visão, deste tipo de aves.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

Dan disse:


> Por esta altura a região fica cheia de milhafres. Hoje pude observar, literalmente, algumas dezenas, durante uma viagem que fiz de carro. Por vezes era possível avistar vários milhafres no mesmo local. Pousados perto da estrada ou a pairar, também se observaram vários búteos, peneireiros, pegas, gralhas, corvos e mais duas aves de rapina de maiores dimensões que não consegui identificar.



Há duas espécies de milhafres em Portugal, uma é residente e algo rara, o milhafre-real (_Milvus milvus)., _a outra é migratória e mais fácil de avistar quando está cá, o milhafre-preto (_Milvus migrans_). Nesta altura, só pode ter sido o milhafre-real que para além da população residente, nesta altura do ano é reforçada por mais alguns que que vêm da Europa Central e passam o Inverno entre nós.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2019 às 22:45)

MSantos disse:


> Há duas espécies de milhafres em Portugal, uma é residente e algo rara, o milhafre-real (_Milvus milvus)., _a outra é migratória e mais fácil de avistar quando está cá, o milhafre-preto (_Milvus migrans_). Nesta altura, só pode ter sido o milhafre-real que para além da população residente, nesta altura do ano é reforçada por mais alguns que que vêm da Europa Central e passam o Inverno entre nós.



Sim, eram milhafres-reais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

Acabei agora mesmo de salvar uma salamandra de pintas amarelas, de morrer afogada dentro do meu poço, ainda fui a tempo, pois creio que mais umas horas passadas e já não se safava, pelo menos coloquei num lugar mais seguro, é de facto um anfíbio muito precioso, e cada vez mais se observam menos, devido principalmente a atropelamentos rodoviários.






Foto elucidativa: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiP1Mr9iLrmAhWi2-AKHUngBTEQjRx6BAgBEAQ&url=https://www.oceanario.pt/exposicoes/exposicao-permanente/anfibios/salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas&psig=AOvVaw3K75QKY3S_vXEiOkK_Hkaw&ust=1576582267055562


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

Boas.
Aqui há uns anos apareceu-me um animal aqui no açude do monte que a principio pensei tratar-se de uma lontra.
Agora já não tenho tanta certeza e talvez se trate de outra espécie.
A filmagem é de muito má qualidade, pois foi feita ao final da tarde...já com pouca luz e com o zoom digital de uma máquina fraquinha.
No entanto talvez seja o suficiente para o pessoal mais entendido que eu possa dar uma opinião !
Lontra ou outro animal?


Thanks !


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui há uns anos apareceu-me um animal aqui no açude do monte que a principio pensei tratar-se de uma lontra.
> Agora já não tenho tanta certeza e talvez se trate de outra espécie.
> A filmagem é de muito má qualidade, pois foi feita ao final da tarde...já com pouca luz e com o zoom digital de uma máquina fraquinha.
> ...


Acho que é demasiado grande para lontra, talvez um castor .............


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Acho que é demasiado grande para lontra, talvez um castor .............



Ainda bem que podeste vir ajudar, estava aqui a dar voltas á cabeça, e não me lembrava de qual era o "primo" da lontra, por assim dizer, mas a fraca qualidade do vídeo, também não dá para identificar com exactidão qual é a espécie.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda bem que podeste vir ajudar, estava aqui a dar voltas á cabeça, e não me lembrava de qual era o "primo" da lontra, por assim dizer, mas a fraca qualidade do vídeo, também não dá para identificar com exactidão qual é a espécie.


Nada amigo, eu também não tenho a certeza de que é um castor mas parece-me muito, fui criado juntamente com castores na realidade, mas os anos passam ...


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

Obrigado pelas ajudas.
No video pelo minuto 1.30....aparece o rabo quando o animal sai da água e volta a entrar e não se parece com o de um castor.
Eu, caso não seja uma lontra, estava inclinado para um saca-rabos ou texugo, embora não pareça compatível com os hábitos nocturnos destes animais e nem sei se sabem nadar .


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

cool disse:


> Obrigado pelas ajudas.
> No video pelo minuto 1.30....aparece o rabo quando o animal sai da água e volta a entrar e não se parece com o de um castor.
> Eu, caso não seja uma lontra, estava inclinado para um saca-rabos ou texugo, embora não pareça compatível com os hábitos nocturnos destes animais e nem sei se sabem nadar .



Eu nunca vi um saca-rabo ou texugo, com essa capacidade de mergulhar, até porque são espécies que habitam em zona de mato, ou floresta, e constroem as suas galerias debaixo do solo, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 18:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu nunca vi um saca-rabo ou texugo, com essa capacidade de mergulhar, até porque são espécies que habitam em zona de mato, ou floresta, e constroem as suas galerias debaixo do solo, mas nunca se sabe.



Aqui há muitas zonas de mato, mas de facto este foi um avistamento único que não se voltou a repetir...e, ainda mais por ter ocorrido durante o dia é que me fez suspeitar tratar-se de uma lontra.
Mas a qualidade do video não ajuda mesmo .


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Parece-me uma lontra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

cool disse:


> Aqui há muitas zonas de mato, mas de facto este foi um avistamento único que não se voltou a repetir...e, ainda mais por ter ocorrido durante o dia é que me fez suspeitar tratar-se de uma lontra.
> Mas a qualidade do video não ajuda mesmo .



Em Tomar, no rio Nabão parece que anda também por lá uma lontra, bem no centro da cidade, em frente a uma esplanada, e segundo sei, ela mergulha tão depressa, que só que está a beber café virado para o rio, a consegue ver, deixando essa pessoa a suspirar, e outra a pensar que essa mesma está "maluca da cabeça", mas ainda não querem fazer alarido, acerca do assunto.


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2019 às 20:28)

Dan disse:


> Parece-me uma lontra.



Também me parece.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Dez 2019 às 22:25)

cool disse:


> Obrigado pelas ajudas.
> No video pelo minuto 1.30....aparece o rabo quando o animal sai da água e volta a entrar e não se parece com o de um castor.
> Eu, caso não seja uma lontra, estava inclinado para um saca-rabos ou texugo, embora não pareça compatível com os hábitos nocturnos destes animais e nem sei se sabem nadar .


Texugo não é e os saca rabos são cinzentos, as lontras também são grandes e a cor parece uma. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (16 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

Por falar em lontras...
Na 6ª feira passada vi pela primeira vez lontras aqui na zona, na Albufeira de Borba. Vi por 2 vezes uma lontra, não sei se eram 2 exemplares ou o mesmo visto 2x, mas um senhor que estava no local desconfia que haja um casal na albufeira.

Ficam aqui umas fotos fraquitas, mas foi o possível dada a distância e o material fotográfico que tenho


----------



## JPAG (16 Dez 2019 às 22:57)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Texugo não é e os saca rabos são cinzentos, as lontras também são grandes e a cor parece uma.
> 
> Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk



Os saca-rabos também são castanhos. Para quem não está familiarizado com as espécies é normal serem confundidos com lontras se forem vistos à distância.

Saca-rabos fotografados este verão aqui em Vila Viçosa:











Camuflagem quase perfeita no verão


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 23:02)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Texugo não é e os saca rabos são cinzentos, as lontras também são grandes e a cor parece uma.
> 
> Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk



Também me parece sim....andava com esta dúvida já há muito tempo mas nunca se tinha proporcionado mostrar as imagens a alguém que pudesse dar umas opiniões.,,,este tópico acabou por ser muito útil !
Sempre tive um certo "orgulho" em dizer a amigos que um dia esteve cá no monte uma lontra mas a dada altura duvidei ... daí ter postado as imagens.
.


----------



## cool (16 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

JPAG disse:


> Por falar em lontras...
> Na 6ª feira passada vi pela primeira vez lontras aqui na zona, na Albufeira de Borba. Vi por 2 vezes uma lontra, não sei se eram 2 exemplares ou o mesmo visto 2x, mas um senhor que estava no local desconfia que haja um casal na albufeira.
> 
> Ficam aqui umas fotos fraquitas, mas foi o possível dada a distância e o material fotográfico que tenho



Com estas imagens fiquei convencido que o "meu" visitante era mesmo uma lontra.
Obrigado !


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 09:43)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Aqui há uns anos apareceu-me um animal aqui no açude do monte que a principio pensei tratar-se de uma lontra.
> Agora já não tenho tanta certeza e talvez se trate de outra espécie.
> A filmagem é de muito má qualidade, pois foi feita ao final da tarde...já com pouca luz e com o zoom digital de uma máquina fraquinha.
> ...



Quase de certeza é numa lontra! 

Não existem castores em Portugal, já terão existido mas estão extintos há muitos anos.


----------



## bluejay (17 Dez 2019 às 10:22)

MSantos disse:


> Quase de certeza é numa lontra!
> 
> Não existem texugos em Portugal, já terão existido mas estão extintos há muitos anos.



Há texugos em Portugal. Nem são muito incomuns


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 10:30)

bluejay disse:


> Há texugos em Portugal. Nem são muito incomuns



Queria dizer castores, e escrevi texugos!  Já corrigi o post! 

Claro que há texugos! São bastante comuns até, já vi exemplares algumas vezes, infelizmente alguns atropelados.


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

Na estrada entre Setúbal e Grândola, particularmente na zona de Álcacer do Sal, encontro muitas vezes atropelados na estrada um destes animais.
Penso que sejam ou texugos ou tourões.

Texugo:







Tourão (há que chame doninhas...não sei se correctamente):






.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

do que sei não existem castores na peninsula ibérica


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Dez 2019 às 11:42)

Em Espanha o regresso do castor aconteceu nos anos 2000, na bacia hídrica do rio Ebro, através de uma reintrodução não formal. Hoje em dia, a população existente é de cerca de 600 a 700 exemplares e continua a crescer. Nesta zona do território espanhol, o nível de cobertura florestal e a pluviosidade anual são idênticos aos que ocorrem em Portugal.


----------



## bluejay (17 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

cool disse:


> Na estrada entre Setúbal e Grândola, particularmente na zona de Álcacer do Sal, encontro muitas vezes atropelados na estrada um destes animais.
> Penso que sejam ou texugos ou tourões.
> 
> Texugo:
> ...


Excelentes fotos, o Toirão é o _Mustela putorius, _a doninha (_Mustela nivalis_) é sgnificativamente mais pequena e é o carnívero mais pequeno de Portugal


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 17:59)

Boas.
Só um esclarecimento....as fotos não são minhas...pesquisei na net !
Abraço!


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2019 às 14:06)

bluejay disse:


> Excelentes fotos, o Toirão é o _Mustela putorius, _a doninha (_Mustela nivalis_) é sgnificativamente mais pequena e é o carnívero mais pequeno de Portugal



Em termos de carnívoros (mamíferos) o mais pequeno que cá temos, deverá ser alguma espécie de musaranho.


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2019 às 21:46)




----------



## bluejay (19 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

belem disse:


> Em termos de carnívoros (mamíferos) o mais pequeno que cá temos, deverá ser alguma espécie de musaranho.


Esse será insectívoro  Por curiosidade, alguns são venenosos!


----------



## belem (19 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Pois será insectívoro, mas os insectos têm músculos, por exemplo, (logo terão carne), por isso, essa diferenciação de insectívoro para carnívoro, na minha opinião, não faz grande sentido.

A maior parte das espécies de musaranhos, aparentemente, só come outros animais e tem uma dieta variada, em que as espécies maiores chegam a matar e comer pequenas aves, anfíbios, roedores, cobras, etc...


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 12:25)

Testando esta manhã o zoom da câmera à força de pulso com um rabirruivo preto (_Phoenicurus ochruros_). O vídeo original é HD, Twitter faz o resto


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 14:18)

Ontem à noite este bicharoco andava no quintal mesmo junto à porta de minha casa a aproveitar a chuvinha. 






Penso que seja um sapo-unha-negra. Depois da foto deixei-o ir à vida dele. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bluejay (19 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

MSantos disse:


> Ontem à noite este bicharoco andava no quintal mesmo junto à porta de minha casa a aproveitar a chuvinha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapo-corredor, _Epidalea calamita_


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 14:47)

bluejay disse:


> Sapo-corredor, _Epidalea calamita_



Obrigado pela correcção da identificação! 

Anfíbios não são a minha praia!


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

MSantos disse:


> Ontem à noite este bicharoco andava no quintal mesmo junto à porta de minha casa a aproveitar a chuvinha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sapo corredor (_Epidalea calamita_, anteriormente _Bufo calamita_)


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:07)

*Baleia de 12 metros dá à costa na praia de Quarteira- fonte:SOL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 22:01)

Que pássaros tão lindos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:07)

*Nearly 500 million animals killed in Australian bushfires, experts fear*

HARRIET BREWIS
12 hours ago

Around 480 million animals are feared to have died in the bushfires sweeping Australia, including nearly a third of the koalas in New South Wales's main habitat.

Ecologists at the University of Sydney estimate around 480 million mammals, birds and reptiles have been killed, directly or indirectly, by the devastating blazes since they began in September, The Times reported.

This includes almost 8,000 koalas, which are believed to have burnt to death on the state’s mid-north coast.

The region, which lies around 240 miles north of Sydney, is home to the largest number of Australia’s koalas, with a population of up to 28,000.

Federal environment minister Sussan Ley told ABC "up to 30 per cent of the population in that region" may have been killed, because around 30 per cent of their habitat has been destroyed.

“We’ll know more when the fires have calmed down and a proper assessment can be made,” she added.

Death toll rises as Australia fires reach 'catastrophic' level

More than 100 fires continue to rage across the country, having so far consumed more than five million hectares of land.

Nine people have died and hundreds of homes have been razed to the ground during the unprecedented bushfire season.

About four million hectares have been burnt in New South Wales alone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 16:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 20:07)

*Orcas avistadas pela primeira vez no estreito de Messina, em Itália*
MadreMedia / AFP
29 dez 2019 18:48

Um grupo de três orcas foi avistado no estreito de Messina, algo inédito neste braço de mar entre a península italiana e a Sicília.

Os animais serão os mesmos que foram vistos há uns dias em frente ao porto de Génova (noroeste) e terão “percorrido 800 quilómetros numa semana", explicou à AFP Clara Monaco, bióloga marinha de Marecamp, uma associação dedicada a atividades desportivas, pedagógicas e de investigação sobre o mar.

O acontecimento foi noticiado na imprensa local, com publicação de vídeos dos animais.

Na sexta-feira, as orcas foram avistadas por Simone Vartuli, um pescador desportivo de 25 anos que se aproximou delas enquanto navegava no seu barco pelo estreito.

"No início fiquei com medo, porque são animais enormes, mas fiquei quase uma hora com elas e acabei por estar muito perto, a aproximadamente um metro", disse à AFP.

"Não se sabe se desceram até à Sicília para encontrar alimentos ou para viajar para o estreito de Gibraltar e depois para o oceano e até à Islândia", disse Clara Monaco.

Segundo a página de Facebook oficial do Estreito de Messina, estas orcas serão da Islândia e este grupo será o primeiro a ter migrado entre aquele país e Itália.

A associação Marecamp está a acompanhar os animais, juntamente com a guarda costeira italiana.

Segundo Clara Monaco, o facto de as orcas se encontrarem no estreito representa um problema devido ao intenso tráfego marítimo nessa área, pelo risco de colisão com as embarcações. A especialista apontou que é importante as pessoas não se aproximem muito dos animais.

As orcas podem ser observadas em todos os oceanos do planeta, mas geralmente concentram-se nas regiões mais frias.

O Mediterrâneo abriga ao todo 11 espécies de cetáceos, diversas consideradas vulneráveis.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...speradamente-no-estreito-de-messina-em-italia


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

*Coala em desespero pede água a ciclistas que iam a passar*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalhe/coala-cheio-de-sede-para-ciclista-para-beber-agua-da-garrafa


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 20:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Coala em desespero pede água a ciclistas que iam a passar*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalhe/coala-cheio-de-sede-para-ciclista-para-beber-agua-da-garrafa


O que se passou e passa na Austrália é absolutamente terrível. É tristíssimo assistir ao colapso total dum ecossistema tão rico como o daquela área...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que se passou e passa na Austrália é absolutamente terrível. É tristíssimo assistir ao colapso total dum ecossistema tão rico como o daquela área...



É verdade, já morreram dezenas de coalas, e sabe-se lá quantos mais indivíduos de outras tantas espécies de animais, e parece que esses incendios nunca mais tem fim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, já morreram dezenas de coalas, e sabe-se lá quantos mais indivíduos de outras tantas espécies de animais, e parece que esses incendios nunca mais tem fim.


Dezenas não, estima-se em mais de 8.000 coalas! Simplesmente terrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:11)

*Nearly 500 million animals killed in Australian bushfires, experts fear*

HARRIET BREWIS
12 hours ago

*Around 480 million animals are feared to have died in the bushfires sweeping Australia, including nearly a third of the koalas in New South Wales's main habitat.

Ecologists at the University of Sydney estimate around 480 million mammals, birds and reptiles have been killed, directly or indirectly, by the devastating blazes since they began in September, The Times reported.

This includes almost 8,000 koalas, which are believed to have burnt to death on the state’s mid-north coast.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dezenas não, estima-se em mais de cinco mil coalas! Simplesmente terrível!



Pois eu tinha lido hoje uma notícia acerca disso mesmo, mas não decorei o número de mortes, nesse caso é ainda muito pior, todo o ecossistema está severamente afectado, agora resta saber quando é que o fogo vai dar tréguas, pois anda agora começou o verão por lá, e com as temperaturas bem superiores a 40ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois eu tinha lido hoje uma notícia acerca disso mesmo, mas não decorei o número de mortes, nesse caso é ainda muito pior, todo o ecossistema está severamente afectado, agora resta saber quando é que o fogo vai dar tréguas, pois anda agora começou o verão por lá, e com as temperaturas bem superiores a 40ºC.


São 08h da manhã em Vitória e já estão 40C! Está-se a assistir ao colapso de vários ecossistemas no planeta, mas isso passa ao lado da maioria das pessoas... os animais estão a sofrer muito neste momento... terrivelmente triste!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> São 08h da manhã em Vitória e já estão 40C! Está-se a assistir ao colapso de vários ecossistemas no planeta, mas isso passa ao lado da maioria das pessoas... os animais estão a sofrer muito neste momento... terrivelmente triste!



Ainda eu me queixo, quando tenho aqui ao meio da manhã perto de 30ºC, como aconteceu este ano, durante a onda de calor de Setembro, principalmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda eu me queixo, quando tenho aqui ao meio da manhã perto de 30ºC, como aconteceu este ano, durante a onda de calor de Setembro, principalmente.


E não são só os animais. Tu já reparaste que as árvores estão completamente confusas? Tenho os citrinos todos cheios de flor aberta ou botões, árvores como as amendoeiras e amoreiras entre outras a rebentar... não tarda estão as videiras a rebentar também...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E não são só os animais. Tu já reparaste que as árvores estão completamente confusas? Tenho os citrinos todos cheios de flor aberta ou botões, árvores como as amendoeiras e amoreiras entre outras a rebentar... não tarda estão as videiras a rebentar também...



Pois é, as horas de frio são cruciais para a maioria de árvores de fruto, como é caso de macieiras, mirtilos, entre outras, até ao meomento temos estado com umas temperaturas bem amenas, quer dia, quer de noite, e depois é normal que as árvores estejam confusas, até os carvalhos ainda estão com as folhas todas castanhas, mas ainda por cair.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> São 08h da manhã em Vitória e já estão 40C! Está-se a assistir ao colapso de vários ecossistemas no planeta, mas isso passa ao lado da maioria das pessoas... os animais estão a sofrer muito neste momento... terrivelmente triste!



É de partir o coração. Aquele pobre coala a beber sofregamente é de ir às lágrimas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 22:46)

E viste um coala com queimaduras a gritar de dores? Os animais estão a sofrer muito neste momento... Só uma besta quadrada é que não se comove...



Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E viste um coala com queimaduras a gritar de dores? Os animais estão a sofrer muito neste momento... Só uma besta quadrada é que não se comove...
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk



Não vi nem quero ver. Debulho-me em lágrimas quando vejo essas coisas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2019 às 01:48)

O clima está claramente trocado, e isso é bem notável nos climas mais quentes. 

Vou-vos dizer uma coisa: *no passado verão tivemos muita, mas mesmo muita sorte. Podíamos ter tido algo parecido com isto que está a acontecer na Austrália, mas tivemos a persistência duma cut-off durante os meses de junho e julho, afastando esses "calores".   *Aliás, basta ver as temperaturas que se registaram no Sul de França. Se aquela vaga de calor tivesse atingido Portugal, seria parecida com a que tivemos em agosto de 2018, mas mais longa e pior. Seria um caos, e nós nem sequer temos infraestruturas como na Austrália têm. 

*Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico. *


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não vi nem quero ver. Debulho-me em lágrimas quando vejo essas coisas.


Eu também me fartei de chorar porque o coala gritava como uma pessoa! Simplesmente terrível!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:45)

Depois de 250 mil pessoas australianas terem assinado uma peticão, para não se realizar este ano o tão famoso fogo de artíficio na baía de Sydnei, onde se gasta milhares de dólares, canalizando depois esse dinheiro para o combate aos incendio, o responsável pelo governo, disse que afinal sempre vai haver fogo de artificio, tendo em conta o que eles estão a viver por lá, acho que seria de equocinoar qual seria a sua prioridade neste caso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois de 250 mil pessoas australianas terem assinado uma peticão, para não se realizar este ano o tão famoso fogo de artíficio na baía de Sydnei, onde se gasta milhares de dólares, canalizando depois esse dinheiro para o combate aos incendio, o responsável pelo governo, disse que afinal sempre vai haver fogo de artificio, tendo em conta o que eles estão a viver por lá, acho que seria de equocinoar qual seria a sua prioridade neste caso.


Pois, é o mesmo governo que não põe em causa os benefícios do negócio do carvão...   Gente iníqua!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Dez 2019 às 13:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também me fartei de chorar porque o coala gritava como uma pessoa! Simplesmente terrível!



Quanto mais velha fico, mais incapaz me torno de assistir ao sofrimento alheio, mesmo que seja 'animal'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quanto mais velha fico, mais incapaz me torno de assistir ao sofrimento alheio, mesmo que seja 'animal'.


Pois mas eu apanhei esse cena inadvertidamente no telejornal... ainda tenho os gritos do coala na minha cabeça... até ando perturbado. Eles gritam como as pessoas!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas eu apanhei esse cena inadvertidamente no telejornal... ainda tenho os gritos do coala na minha cabeça... até ando perturbado. Eles gritam como as pessoas!



Ai homem, credo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 20:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 23:41)




----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2019 às 00:53)

Boa noite. Pela primeira vez avistei um tritão no meu quintal, tratou-se também do meu 2º avistamento muito embora o 1º tenha sido num local bem mais propício à sua existência num jardim.
_Triturus marmoratus_


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2019 às 13:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Pela primeira vez avistei um tritão no meu quintal, tratou-se também do meu 2º avistamento muito embora o 1º tenha sido num local bem mais propício à sua existência num jardim.
> _Triturus marmoratus_



Muito bonito, por cá tenho de me contentar com as salamandras e pintas amerelas, o que já não é muito mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

*Recolhida mais uma foca numa praia nacional. É a terceira no espaço de uma semana*
MadreMedia / Lusa
31 dez 2019 17:12

Uma cria de foca foi hoje encontrada com vida na praia Pequena, em Sintra, tendo sido recolhida pelo Centro de Reabilitação de Animais Marinhos (CRAM), informou a Autoridade Marítima Nacional.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/recolhida-cria-de-foca-encontrada-com-vida-em-praia-de-sintra


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 10:18)

*Bushfires devastate rare and enchanting wildlife as 'permanently wet' forests burn for first time*

"The rainforests along the spine of the Great Dividing Range, between the Hunter River and southern Queensland, are remnants of Gondwana, the ancient supercontinent that broke up about 180 million years ago.

"Listening to the dawn chorus in these forests is literally an acoustic window back in time," ecologist Mark Graham tells RN's Saturday Extra.

"It's like listening to what the world sounded like in the time of the dinosaurs."

The forests are mountaintop islands that have been "permanently wet" for tens of millions of years.

But now, some of these forests are being burnt for the first time."


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 12:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Bushfires devastate rare and enchanting wildlife as 'permanently wet' forests burn for first time*
> 
> "The rainforests along the spine of the Great Dividing Range, between the Hunter River and southern Queensland, are remnants of Gondwana, the ancient supercontinent that broke up about 180 million years ago.
> 
> ...


A calamidade continua na Austrália. 
É o que eu digo: tivemos uma grande sorte no passado verão por a vaga de calor europeia não ter vindo para cá. A maior parte das pessoas apenas pensa na praia e nos 35/45ºC de verão (que, diga-se, não são temperaturas de verão nas nossas costas), mas temos que nos lembrar que, tal e qual como na Austrália, Portugal estava em seca extrema/severa em junho e julho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 13:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A calamidade continua na Austrália.
> É o que eu digo: tivemos uma grande sorte no passado verão por a vaga de calor europeia não ter vindo para cá. A maior parte das pessoas apenas pensa na praia e nos 35/45ºC de verão (que, diga-se, não são temperaturas de verão nas nossas costas), mas temos que nos lembrar que, tal e qual como na Austrália, Portugal estava em seca extrema/severa em junho e julho.


O problema é que o que se passa na Austrália é um espelho do planeta. Assistimos ao colapso dos ecossistemas base do planeta um atrás do outro. Estes têm actuado como buffers a mudanças maiores e mais rápidas. Será que entendemos verdadeiramente o que se passa e as suas consequências?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2020 às 13:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Será que entendemos verdadeiramente o que se passa e as suas consequências?



Ou a resposta é não ou então somos mesmo muito estúpidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 14:24)

*'Starvation event' shows wildlife may need human help to survive [Australia]*
"More than 300 baby flying foxes have been abandoned in a "starvation event" on New South Wales' South Coast as their desperate mothers leave them behind in order to survive.
The devastating drought and fires have hit wildlife habitats so hard experts believe human intervention will be needed to repopulate sensitive species that will otherwise be wiped out locally." From:

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...ed-human-help-to-survive-20200101-p53o3t.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 17:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:32)

*Alemanha: incêndio no jardim zoológico de Krefeld levou à morte de dezenas de animais- fonte:24*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Alemanha: incêndio no jardim zoológico de Krefeld levou à morte de dezenas de animais- fonte:24*



É verdade e pior, pensam que a causa desse mesmo incendio, foi devido ao fogo de artifício, e isto já para não flar também nas dezenas ou centenas de cães que se perderam de suas casas, pois ficam desorientados, e um deles foi um cão de uma figura púlica, a Fátima Lopes, que desapareceu da zona de Ourém, os apelas, tem crescido através do facebook.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A calamidade continua na Austrália.
> É o que eu digo: tivemos uma grande sorte no passado verão por a vaga de calor europeia não ter vindo para cá. A maior parte das pessoas apenas pensa na praia e nos 35/45ºC de verão (que, diga-se, não são temperaturas de verão nas nossas costas), mas temos que nos lembrar que, tal e qual como na Austrália, Portugal estava em seca extrema/severa em junho e julho.



Nós tivemos a nossa "dose" em  2017 e voltaremos a ter, mais tarde ou mais cedo incêndios catastróficos. É necessário investimento e preparação para minimizar os danos, prejuízos e vitimas, para quando as condições para o fogo chegarem estarmos mais preparados. É uma responsabilidade nacional e transversal a governos, autarquias e populações prepararmo-nos para o pior cenário.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 10:54)

MSantos disse:


> Nós tivemos a nossa "dose" em  2017 e voltaremos a ter, mais tarde ou mais cedo, incêndios catastróficos. É necessário investimento e preparação para minimizar os danos, prejuízos e vitimas, para quando as condições para o fogo chegarem estarmos mais preparados. É uma responsabilidade nacional e transversal a governos, autarquias e populações prepararmo-nos para o pior cenário.


Não podia concordar mais contigo. O nosso país está muito vulnerável a fogos florestais, e devido ao aquecimento global são mais frequentes ondas de calor e períodos de seca. Mas já agora também somos vulneráveis a inundações repentinas e terramotos. Prepararmo-nos para elas nunca serão demais, mas em relação aos fogos florestais ainda está muito que fazer e nunca estará tudo feito. 
A nação mais bem preparada para os fogos florestais é a Austrália e vê-se o que está a acontecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 17:08)

*Animal death toll climbing from fires*
By AAP17:01
Millions of animals are dead and hundreds of thousands more will perish over coming days as a result of killer bushfires terrorising southeast Australia.

Already-endangered species are being put at a greater risk of extinction, and the extent of the carnage may never be known.

"The fires will have killed millions of animals ... mammals, birds, reptiles," Wildlife Victoria boss Megan Davidson said.

And the threat is not over, with wildlife rescue groups likely to be helpless in many instances.

"It is largely a job of euthanasing at this stage, both livestock and wildlife," Dr Davidson said.

"They are so severely burned that there is nothing better you can do than end their suffering."






In coming days more animals will die from starvation and heat stress as they battle to find food and shelter in their decimated habitat.

The nationally-endangered eastern bristlebird is one species of concern amid the fires which are straddling the NSW-Victorian border.

"There are only three populations in Australia and two are under threat," The University of Melbourne's Alan York said.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2020 às 13:17)

Estado do montado no Algarve. Fotos tiradas no passado dia 25 de Dezembro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 13:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Estado do montado no Algarve. Fotos tiradas no passado dia 25 de Dezembro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo triste ver um montado nesse estado, ainda esta semana passei por vário sobreiros, em zona de Reserva Natural da UNESCO, e muitos deles simplesmene cairam, com o ventos fortes, durante a tempestade Elsa, e não nos podemos nós esquecer que sendo esta uma árvore autóctone de clima mediterranico, mas quem assim consegue suportar da precipitação que ano após ano, tem sido cada vez menos, o que depois acaba também por fraglilizar estas árvores, trazendo depois também outras doenças que aceleram ainda mais a sua mortalidades, isto já para não falar nas más práticas agrícolas com sucessivas, gradagens por debaixo das suas copas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2020 às 13:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo triste ver um montado nesse estado, ainda esta semana passei por vário sobreiros, em zona de Reserva Natural da UNESCO, e muitos deles simplesmene cairam, com o ventos fortes, durante a tempestade Elsa, e não nos podemos nós esquecer que sendo esta uma árvore autóctone de clima mediterranico, mas quem assim consegue suportar da precipitação que ano após ano, tem sido cada vez menos, o que depois acaba também por fraglilizar estas árvores, trazendo depois também outras doenças que aceleram ainda mais a sua mortalidades, isto já para não falar nas más práticas agrícolas com sucessivas, gradagens por debaixo das suas copas.


Eu acho que a morte dos sobreiros deve-se sobretudo ao famoso fungo patogénico (para além da falta de chuva, como é óbvio).


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu acho que a morte dos sobreiros deve-se sobretudo ao famoso fungo patogénico (para além da falta de chuva, como é óbvio).



Sim, eu conheço bem esse fungo, que acaba por levar á podridão do interior de todo o seu tronco, pois o sobreiro, até pode estar verde, como muitos deles que eu esta semana, mas depois o seu interior está num estado lastimável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:19)

*Prevenção e Gestão de áreas de montado com FITÓFTORA*

A perda de vitalidade e a consequente morte dos sobreiros e azinheiras tem vindo a agravar-se ao longo das últimas três décadas, embora vários surtos de mortalidade tenham sido já anteriormente assinalados em Portugal (finais do século XIX), em particular nas regiões a sul. As regiões do Alentejo e do Algarve, em Portugal e da Extremadura e Andaluzia, em Espanha têm sido bastante afectadas pela morte destas quercíneas. A diminuição da densidade dos povoamentos, a ausência de regeneração e a diminuição na qualidade da cortiça, parecem ser, no entanto, as questões mais preocupantes. Associados aos surtos de mortalidade, vários sintomas foram identificados (rarefação da copa, seca e descoloração das folhas, ramos com pontas secas, manchas no tronco e sinais nos ramos com presença de fungos e insectos) os quais se integram num processo permanente e lento de mortalidade, conhecido como “declínio” (Figs. 1 – em cima: Montado de sobro em declínio onde são visíveis sobreiros mortos. Foto: ACMoreira e 2).





Fig. 2- Montado de azinho em declínio com azinheiras mortas. Foto: ACMoreira

https://www.agroportal.pt/prevencao...eHIBbTPOOv-mvV0BKRyqAlcEyBzGDOMbrYLY1-iqD8wDQ

Um bom artigo, que por acaso até saiu hoje, que explica detalhadamente o que se passa com o nosso montado de sobro e de azinho, e daí a sua elevada mortalidade de exemplares., aliás na imagem que se pode ver, em que mostra azineheiras já em declinio, pois estão inseridas, numa área agrícola, onde se pode ver o solo exposto, devido ás mobilizações de solo.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2020 às 22:17)

*Portugal é o quarto país da Europa com mais espécies em risco de extinção*


Não pára de aumentar o número de espécies em risco de extinção. A última Lista Vermelha põe a América do Norte e do Sul como os continentes mais ameaçados. Na Europa, Portugal ocupa os lugares de topo pelos piores motivos


https://www.publico.pt/2019/08/04/infografia/28-mil-especies-risco-extincao-324

 Não sei qual foi a metodologia utilizada para chegar a estas conclusões...
Segundo esta fonte,  a Espanha é o país da Europa, com mais espécies em risco de extinção.


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2020 às 12:22)




----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2020 às 10:29)

Uma cotovia-montesina na geada, esta manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

Dan disse:


> Uma cotovia-montesina na geada, esta manhã.



Essa foto só prova, o quão rústico as nossas aves são, e conseguem-se observar bem, mesmo em dias, com as condições climatéricas bastante adversas, ainda a semana passada, estive presente numa oservação de aves, num jardim público, no centro de uma cidade, e nessa manhã observámos 28 espécies diferentes de aves, em 2 horas e meia.

*Pica-pau-malhado-grande (Dendrocopos major), *foi mesmo uma surpresa, bem lá no alto, deste choupo.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2020 às 17:16)

Este também é grande:


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2020 às 13:53)

Flamingos em Doñana hoje:


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 19:59)

Gostei de encontrar este tweet:

P.S.: Não sei qual é o tópico apropriado no fórum para colocá-lo.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

Pek disse:


> Gostei de encontrar este tweet:



A minha família tem tido cães dessa raça. Estiveram em risco de extinção nos anos 80 mas recuperaram um pouco nos últimos anos. É um cão muito territorial, que precisa de espaço. Não é uma raça para se ter num apartamento ou quintal pequeno mas sim num jardim extenso, horta, herdade ou quinta, pois tem grande porte e precisa de espaço para correr e para se exercitar. Os primeiros dois anos não são fáceis, ganham maturidade já tarde e podem ser muito teimosos. É necessário paciência, experiência e algum tempo livre para educá-los. São cães muito inteligentes mas essa característica só se torna evidente quando ganham maturidade. É preciso ter em atenção que dado o seu grande porte alguns podem sofrer de torção gástrica e o criador tem de estar atento para identificar os primeiros sinais e ir ao veterinário a tempo de ser feita a cirurgia, só é possível salvar se a cirurgia for feita nas primeiras horas.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 20:26)

Temos uma raça semelhante, o mastim transmontano. Seria muito útil que no Norte de Portugal houvesse mais criadores de gado a ter exemplares desta raça pois são muito eficazes a proteger os rebanhos dos ataques de lobos e as capoeiras de ataques de raposas.


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2020 às 11:48)

frederico disse:


> A minha família tem tido cães dessa raça. Estiveram em risco de extinção nos anos 80 mas recuperaram um pouco nos últimos anos. É um cão muito territorial, que precisa de espaço. Não é uma raça para se ter num apartamento ou quintal pequeno mas sim num jardim extenso, horta, herdade ou quinta, pois tem grande porte e precisa de espaço para correr e para se exercitar. Os primeiros dois anos não são fáceis, ganham maturidade já tarde e podem ser muito teimosos. É necessário paciência, experiência e algum tempo livre para educá-los. São cães muito inteligentes mas essa característica só se torna evidente quando ganham maturidade. É preciso ter em atenção que dado o seu grande porte alguns podem sofrer de torção gástrica e o criador tem de estar atento para identificar os primeiros sinais e ir ao veterinário a tempo de ser feita a cirurgia, só é possível salvar se a cirurgia for feita nas primeiras horas.



No nosso caso, a convivência com mastins tem sido constante. Na minha aldeia materna na Serra da Culebra a presença abundante de lobo obrigava a isso. Eram mastins espanhóis ou leoneses com nomes como Trosky, Thor, Tiro... . Esta raça:











Na Espanha, há outra raça de mastim, o mastim dos Pirenéus o mastim aragonês, também de tamanho enorme e pelagem mais denso e longo. Esteve em risco de extinção:











Não confundir com o cão de montanha dos Pirenéus, outra raça espanhola, neste caso compartilhada com a França, daquela área. Também grande, mas menor que o mastim aragonês:


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 12:57)

actualmente estes cães são o "melhor amigo" do lobo e do urso, dois ou três são o bastante para manter uma alcateia ou um urso mais atrevido longe do gado


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

camrov8 disse:


> actualmente estes cães são o "melhor amigo" do lobo e do urso, dois ou três são o bastante para manter uma alcateia ou um urso mais atrevido longe do gado



Uma técnica do Gerês um dia em conversa lamentou-me que por lá não houvesse cães destes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:40)

O famoso ornitorrinco ainda mais perto da extinção...


----------



## bluejay (23 Jan 2020 às 09:48)

frederico disse:


> Uma técnica do Gerês um dia em conversa lamentou-me que por lá não houvesse cães destes.


Já é aplicado em outras partes do país 
http://www.caodegadotransmontano.org.pt/site.php?menu=1


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2020 às 10:25)

Biólogos estão a estudar risco de expansão do guaxinim em Portugal:

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/bio...mpHp6mgJ99I0NWU6FKP3zE9aF5wlREpNybm43ZkTJ0O4A


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2020 às 13:35)

É um assunto que acompanho há vários anos, o da sua expansão em Espanha. Tal como é referido no texto, trata-se de uma espécie muito eficaz na conquista de novos territórios, pelo que será muito difícil, senão mesmo impossível, que se consiga erradicar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2020 às 22:05)

Os insectos polinizadores, pricipalmente os abelhões_(bombus terrestris_), que desempenham um papel muito importante na polinização, aqui encontrei este talude, que é a sua "casa natural", claro, não esquecendo também os restantes polinizadores, que são muitos, e que muitas pessoas ainda desconhece.







Aqui uma coisa simples de fazer, e que ajuda muito este tipo de insectos solitários, e que fica sempre bem numa horta, ou num pomar, nem é preciso gastar dinheiro, pode-se reutilizar uma tábuas velhas, e dar uso também á imaginação.






Créditos da foto:
*“Hotéis de insetos” no Parque Hortícola do Vale da Amoreira*

https://www.cm-moita.pt/pages/970?news_id=5109


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Jan 2020 às 21:50)

*"Em Tavira há um “banco” com mil árvores de fruto que vai abrir as portas ao público"*


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2020 às 04:27)

belem disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2010/03/21/j...de-porto-uma-area-protegida-na-serra-19023394
> 
> Mais sobre a Serra do Valongo:
> 
> http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=4695&bl=1&viewall=true



Não sabia da criação dessa área protegida. 

Fugindo um pouco ao tópico. Estive na barrinha de Esmoriz pela primeira vez em 2001 ou 2002 com pessoas da Quercus e da Católica, ainda era aluno do Básico. Havia quem defendesse a necessidade de ser reserva natural. Vi como no pinhal a Sul se faziam moradias ilegais. Terão sido demolidas? Duvido. 

Isto é algo que nunca deveria ser aprovado naquele local. Quem observa aves sabe que a presença humana é incompatível com a nidificação de algumas espécies. Jamais, repito, jamais, este passadiço deveria ter sido colocado. É uma futilidade cara para o contribuinte que põe em causa a preservação da lagoa como área de nidificação. Um dos maiores retrocessos em termos de preservação dos habitats e valores naturais em Portugal tem sido a abertura de caminhos e percursos pedonais pela autarquias em áreas sensíveis e a colocação de passadiços. As pessoas não circulam em cima da areia, logo é bom para o ambiente. Errado! As pessoas vão caminhar para as dunas, deixam lixo, fazem barulho, perturbam as aves que querem nidificar. Pior que um passadiço dunar paralelo à linha da costa é um passadiço a atravessar uma área húmida.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2020 às 04:39)

Como é que o ICNF autoriza que se meta um passadiço de madeira em cima das dunas numa mata nacional que também é área protegida? A saber: a Mata de Monte Gordo tem das únicas populações de camaleão viáveis em território nacional. Não faz sentido nenhum pôr passadiços paralelos à linha da costa entre Monte Gordo e a Goz do Guadiana, na zona onde os camaleões vivem e se reproduzem, as dunas. Ainda por cima estamos a falar de uma área onde a pressão humana é enorme no mês de Agosto, o mês em que esta espécie acasala...

Eu ainda sou do tempo em que estas coisas geravam grande polémica e não avançavam. Agora parece que há uma anestesia geral. Mas afinal quem é que manda na Mata Nacional? A presidente da câmara de Vila Real de Santo António, a Reserva Natural do Sapal, o ICNF, o Ministério do Ambiente? Ainda gostaria de saber quem decidiu e quem deu ordem para abrir a barra em frente a Cacela Velha. Houve estudo de impacto ambiental? E quem decidiu o corte de pinheiros na mata? A rarefacção é evidente. Estão a ser plantadas novas árvores para substituir as que têm sido abatidas? Para onde está a ir o dinheiro da venda da madeira? 

Ainda por cima tudo com contratos por ajuste directo que cheiram muito mal.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/09/03/politica/noticia/doze-contratos-vrsa-olhao-1884938

Os passadiços são as novas rotundas das autarquias e se esta moda não for denunciada o desperdício de dinheiro dos contribuintes vai continuar. Ainda por cima estamos a falar da instalação de passadiços em áreas muito sensíveis (dunas, lagoas, sapais) onde a presença humana não deve ser incentivada, muito pelo contrário.

Sonho com o dia em que a pressão pública e política obrigue à remoção de muitos desses passadiços.


----------



## Illicitus (28 Jan 2020 às 07:21)

A Lagoa dos Salgados encaixa bem nesta temática. Infelizmente, se a memória não me está a atraiçoar, será em breve sujeita ainda a mais pressão, pois há mais construção a caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 09:54)

frederico disse:


> Como é que o ICNF autoriza que se meta um passadiço de madeira em cima das dunas numa mata nacional que também é área protegida? A saber: a Mata de Monte Gordo tem das únicas populações de camaleão viáveis em território nacional. Não faz sentido nenhum pôr passadiços paralelos à linha da costa entre Monte Gordo e a Goz do Guadiana, na zona onde os camaleões vivem e se reproduzem, as dunas. Ainda por cima estamos a falar de uma área onde a pressão humana é enorme no mês de Agosto, o mês em que esta espécie acasala...
> 
> Eu ainda sou do tempo em que estas coisas geravam grande polémica e não avançavam. Agora parece que há uma anestesia geral. Mas afinal quem é que manda na Mata Nacional? A presidente da câmara de Vila Real de Santo António, a Reserva Natural do Sapal, o ICNF, o Ministério do Ambiente? Ainda gostaria de saber quem decidiu e quem deu ordem para abrir a barra em frente a Cacela Velha. Houve estudo de impacto ambiental? E quem decidiu o corte de pinheiros na mata? A rarefacção é evidente. Estão a ser plantadas novas árvores para substituir as que têm sido abatidas? Para onde está a ir o dinheiro da venda da madeira?
> 
> ...



Já me tinha apercebido dessa frágiil situação, pois cada vez mais tenho visto, os municipios a colocarem passadiços de madeira, em locais de grande fragilidade de fauna e flora, desde o impacto destas obras, até depois á pressão humana, que cada vez mais é maior. Acho que este tipo de obras deveria de ter alguma legislação especial, regulada claro, porque quem de direito, nãp podemos colocar sempre em 1º lugar, o turismo, em muito casos é bom, mas tem de ser com moderação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 10:23)

frederico disse:


> Não sabia da criação dessa área protegida.
> 
> Fugindo um pouco ao tópico. Estive na barrinha de Esmoriz pela primeira vez em 2001 ou 2002 com pessoas da Quercus e da Católica, ainda era aluno do Básico. Havia quem defendesse a necessidade de ser reserva natural. Vi como no pinhal a Sul se faziam moradias ilegais. Terão sido demolidas? Duvido.
> 
> Isto é algo que nunca deveria ser aprovado naquele local. Quem observa aves sabe que a presença humana é incompatível com a nidificação de algumas espécies. Jamais, repito, jamais, este passadiço deveria ter sido colocado. É uma futilidade cara para o contribuinte que põe em causa a preservação da lagoa como área de nidificação. Um dos maiores retrocessos em termos de preservação dos habitats e valores naturais em Portugal tem sido a abertura de caminhos e percursos pedonais pela autarquias em áreas sensíveis e a colocação de passadiços. As pessoas não circulam em cima da areia, logo é bom para o ambiente. Errado! As pessoas vão caminhar para as dunas, deixam lixo, fazem barulho, perturbam as aves que querem nidificar. Pior que um passadiço dunar paralelo à linha da costa é um passadiço a atravessar uma área húmida.



Desconhecia completamente esta situação, não sei o que vai na cabeça destas pessoas quando aprovam este tipo de projectos, eu faço observação de aves, com muita regularidade, mas a partir de observatórios, ou mesmo mais escondido debaixo, de uma copa de árvore.
É surreal, criar um passadiço, literalmente a atravessar toda uma zona húmida, extremamente importante, para as aves e anfíbios também, os fundos comunitários(PEDU), também tem sido uma machadada, em centros históricos das cidades, ou mesmo em zonas de importancia como esta.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 10:51)

Os passadiços podem ser um excelente meio promotor da ligação entre as pessoas e os meios naturais , um bom fator de educação ambiental .

Não se quer proteger aquilo que se desconhece  . 

Outra coisa é a localização dos passadiços . Não se pode pôr passadiços a atravessar reservas naturais e a perturbar a fauna e a flora , acho que isso é mesmo a antítese da criação dos passadiços .

Há que estudar bem a criação dos percursos antes de avançar .


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 11:27)

Crazyrain disse:


> Os passadiços podem ser um excelente meio promotor da ligação entre as pessoas e os meios naturais , um bom fator de educação ambiental .
> 
> Não se quer proteger aquilo que se desconhece  .
> 
> ...



Claro, os passadiços pode contirubuir muito para a economia local, para o turimo, agricultura e desenvolviemnto rural,não tenho nda contra, apenas devem de ser instalados no local correcto, os passadiços do paiva, veio ajudar muito ao desenvolviemnto de toda a região, isto é a minha opinião, claro que quem está lá mais perto, pode não ter a mesma, e seja ela positiva ou negativa.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2020 às 19:31)

Crazyrain disse:


> Os passadiços podem ser um excelente meio promotor da ligação entre as pessoas e os meios naturais , um bom fator de educação ambiental .
> 
> Não se quer proteger aquilo que se desconhece  .
> 
> ...



Exacto. Mas não devem ser colocados em áreas sensíveis, de nidificação. As lagoas, os sapais, não devem ter presença humana. Senão as aves não nidificam. Ainda há uns tempos li que querem fazer um percurso novo na ribeira de São Lourenço, no Ludo. Aquilo é das zonas mais sensíveis para a avifauna. já tem um aeroporto ao lado e ainda vão pôr um percurso que vai aumentar ainda mais a presença humana, desnecessariamente. Não basta ter de um lado um aeroporto e do outro uma mega urbanização, a Quinta do Lago. 

A Lagoa dos Salgados e a Ria de Alvor deveriam ser pequenas reservas naturais, como há no litoral espanhol para preservar pequenas zonas húmidas. 

Em 10 anos o Algarve vai estar recheado de casas vazias e abandonadas. As novas gerações não são adeptas de comprar casa na região, preferem as escapadelas em low cost a cidades europeias. Há uma geração que comprou casa no Algarve nos anos 70, 80, 90, que estão agora a morrer e os herdeiros estão a começar a vender para não pagarem IMI nem contadores. Os franceses vão desaparecer para outras paragens com o fim dos benefícios fiscais. Com o fim dos vistos gold e com o Brexit, os ingleses também vão desaparecer para outros países. Bem podem começar essas urbanizações mas nem sei se as vão terminar, e que não falta no Algarve são projectos falidos e parados.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2020 às 19:53)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> *"Em Tavira há um “banco” com mil árvores de fruto que vai abrir as portas ao público"*



Plantar árvores no sotavento não é a mesma coisa que plantar noutras regiões de Portugal. Devem ser plantadas sempre em Outubro ou Novembro após as primeiras chuvas, para que as raízes tenham tempo de crescer até ao Verão. É indicado dar alguma sombra às àrvores jovens nos primeiros anos e estar sempre atento às regas, pois com a redução da precipitação pode ser necessário regar a partir de Março, pelo menos nos primeiros anos. Já fiz algumas experiências e folhosas como tílias ou faias não se aguentam sequer com rega, a insolação no Verão é muito forte. O castanheiro no sotavento só se aguenta em vales frescos da serra, onde apanhe a sombra dos montes. Para quem está no sotavento algarvio e Algarve Central recomendo estas espécies para uso em jardinagem pois são nativas ou da nossa latitude e adaptam-se bem aos solos e clima do litoral e barrocal:

- freixo
- choupo
- álamo
- Lódão-bastardo
- Carvalho-cerquinho
- Amoreira (só em solos profundos)
- Nogueira (só em solos profundos)
- pinheiro-manso
- pinheiro-marítimo
- pinheiro-de-Alepo
- plátano
- azinheira
- sobreiro
- cipreste-mediterrânico
- medronheiro


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Um exemplo do que não deve ser feito e de como estoirar dinheiro é a sede da Reserva do Sapal da Reserva do Sapal de Castro Marim. Feita no meio da reserva, sem acesso por transportes públicos, um edifício com uma volumetria exagerada que aumentou a presença humana numa área muito sensível. O dinheiro que deveria ter sido utilizado para recuperar áreas de sapal secas pelo Homem e salinas artesanais foi enterrado neste elefanto branco. Faria muito mais sentido a sede estar no centro da vila de Castro Marim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

É aqui mesmo neste local, que os nosso governantes teimam em construir o novo aeroporto do Montijo, será que eles já pensaram na sua importancia, e no perigo que as mesmas representam á aviação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

frederico disse:


> Como é que o ICNF autoriza que se meta um passadiço de madeira em cima das dunas numa mata nacional que também é área protegida? A saber: a Mata de Monte Gordo tem das únicas populações de camaleão viáveis em território nacional. Não faz sentido nenhum pôr passadiços paralelos à linha da costa entre Monte Gordo e a Goz do Guadiana, na zona onde os camaleões vivem e se reproduzem, as dunas. Ainda por cima estamos a falar de uma área onde a pressão humana é enorme no mês de Agosto, o mês em que esta espécie acasala...
> 
> Eu ainda sou do tempo em que estas coisas geravam grande polémica e não avançavam. Agora parece que há uma anestesia geral. Mas afinal quem é que manda na Mata Nacional? A presidente da câmara de Vila Real de Santo António, a Reserva Natural do Sapal, o ICNF, o Ministério do Ambiente? Ainda gostaria de saber quem decidiu e quem deu ordem para abrir a barra em frente a Cacela Velha. Houve estudo de impacto ambiental? E quem decidiu o corte de pinheiros na mata? A rarefacção é evidente. Estão a ser plantadas novas árvores para substituir as que têm sido abatidas? Para onde está a ir o dinheiro da venda da madeira?
> 
> ...



Sabes, que em Portugal, a moda é quando fazem "marosca" muda-se o nome e as coisas ficam abafadas. Agora tens a APA (Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente) que antes era conhecida por ARH (Administração da Região Hidrográfica), ora no Algarve sabemos quem era presidente era a Valentina Calixto.   Também, a Polis da Ria Formosa é outra entidade que não serviu para nada, destruiu a barra da Fuzeta que o mar abriu naturalmente, fechou e abriu outra que está sempre assoreada na baixa-mar e em Cacela Velha fez o mesmo, são tudo engenheiros da batata porque de dinâmica costeira não percebem nada.

Não te esqueças, que a Quinta de Marim também tem camaleões lá, por enquanto estão protegidos no futuro não sei, no tempo do Sócrates aquilo era para fazer um valente PIN desde daí até à rotunda na EN125 que dá acesso para o Nó da A22. .

Bendita crise que parou com os disparates senão mais parecia uma selva, mas não tarda precisamos de outra crise para parar mais disparates que se vão vendo por aí.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jan 2020 às 01:27)

frederico disse:


> Exacto. Mas não devem ser colocados em áreas sensíveis, de nidificação. As lagoas, os sapais, não devem ter presença humana. Senão as aves não nidificam. Ainda há uns tempos li que querem fazer um percurso novo na ribeira de São Lourenço, no Ludo. Aquilo é das zonas mais sensíveis para a avifauna. já tem um aeroporto ao lado e ainda vão pôr um percurso que vai aumentar ainda mais a presença humana, desnecessariamente. Não basta ter de um lado um aeroporto e do outro uma mega urbanização, a Quinta do Lago.
> 
> A Lagoa dos Salgados e a Ria de Alvor deveriam ser pequenas reservas naturais, como há no litoral espanhol para preservar pequenas zonas húmidas.
> 
> Em 10 anos o Algarve vai estar recheado de casas vazias e abandonadas. As novas gerações não são adeptas de comprar casa na região, preferem as escapadelas em low cost a cidades europeias. Há uma geração que comprou casa no Algarve nos anos 70, 80, 90, que estão agora a morrer e os herdeiros estão a começar a vender para não pagarem IMI nem contadores. Os franceses vão desaparecer para outras paragens com o fim dos benefícios fiscais. Com o fim dos vistos gold e com o Brexit, os ingleses também vão desaparecer para outros países. Bem podem começar essas urbanizações mas nem sei se as vão terminar, e que não falta no Algarve são projectos falidos e parados.


 Subescrevo o que referes.
A Febre é tanta agora que acho que já se esqueceram do passado... Também não sei onde vai haver gente para tanto "barraco" para além da ameaça climática, diga-se seca, que é bem real e pode fazer fugir muita gente. Em vez de fazerem projetos sustentáveis e não caírem nos erros do passado, como tanto se falou durante a crise continuamos com o mesmo paradigma. Bom parecemos uns "Velhos do Restelo"... Profetas da desgraça e anti-progresso...
Salvo projetos isolados o Algarve anda a adiar a sustentabilidade e a meu ver já nem tem hipótese de recuperar. Já se falou tanto e nada foi feito. Já agora porque não pode haver sustentabilidade sem ser "Lux"?...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2020 às 18:46)

*Fóssil mais antigo de uma planta da família das cenouras foi descoberto na Madeira *

Uma equipa de cientistas descobriu a presença de plantas de cenoura selvagem — com caules e folhas gigantes — há cerca de 1,3 milhões de anos na ilha da Madeira. Além de ser a primeira vez que é descoberto um fóssil de uma planta com gigantismo insular, esta cenoura fossilizada é a mais antiga do mundo.

Uma equipa de cinco cientistas (quatro deles portugueses) quis estudar fósseis de frutos e acabou por descobrir a cenoura fossilizada mais antiga do mundo. As conclusões dos investigadores revelaram a presença de plantas de cenoura selvagem (diferente das cenoura que são consumidas hoje em todo o mundo) — com caules e folhas gigantes — há cerca de 1,3 milhões de anos na ilha da Madeira. O estudo é pioneiro por duas razões: o fóssil de cenoura agora descoberto é o mais antigo alguma vez descrito a nível mundial e é a primeira vez que se caracteriza um fóssil de planta com evolução para gigantismo insular.

O estudo, cujo autor principal é aluno de doutoramento em geologia na Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, vai estar em destaque na revista científica _Taxon _editado pela Associação Internacional de Taxonomia de Plantas, depois de já ter sido publicado _online_.

https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/30/c...oura-selvagem-descoberto-ilha-madeira-1902136


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 20:38)

Um cenário desolador, é olhar para esta paisagem, e ver tudo "queimado" devido a uma aplicação de herbicida, e ainda são alguns hectares, de ambos os lados da estrada, e é que já nem os olivais tradicionais, escapam a esta malvada praga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2020 às 12:58)

Comemora-se hoje o Dia Mundial das Zonas Húmidas, e nada melhor do que vistar uma dessas zonas completamente alagada, e com muita vida, principalmente no que toca a aves, neste caso, fui até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2020 às 23:25)

*Aves das ilhas-barreira e centro RIAS ganham LIFE*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/02/aves-das-ilhas-barreira-e-centro-rias-ganham-life/

Bem merecem, pelo excelente trabalho que têm feito nos últimos anos.


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2020 às 13:21)

Macho de peneireiro vulgar (_Falco tinnunculus_) há alguns minutos perto da minha casa.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2020 às 22:09)

Pek disse:


> Macho de peneireiro vulgar (_Falco tinnunculus_) há alguns minutos perto da minha casa.



Grande foto Pek, parabéns!


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2020 às 23:31)

Aqui em Carcavelos, tenho notado a presença constante de peneireiros assim como de águias de asa redonda.
Também tenho visto muitos pombos-torcazes (e em bandos) o que sinceramente é algo que não esperava encontrar aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2020 às 08:10)

Pek disse:


> Macho de peneireiro vulgar (_Falco tinnunculus_) há alguns minutos perto da minha casa.



É verdade, que excelente foto, todos os dias são publicadas fotos, no grupo no facebook, aves de portugal, que muitas delas deixam qualquer pessoas de boca aberta.


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2020 às 12:36)

MSantos disse:


> Grande foto Pek, parabéns!





Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, que excelente foto, todos os dias são publicadas fotos, no grupo no facebook, aves de portugal, que muitas delas deixam qualquer pessoas de boca aberta.



Obrigado pelos comentários!! 

Fio com um vídeo e detalhe em super câmera lenta do início do voo (fotograma a fotograma). Baixa qualidade vinculada ao aplicativo do Twitter.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2020 às 21:41)

Notícias de 2012, mas que me passaram ao lado:

https://www.dnoticias.pt/hemeroteca/317436-oito-novas-especies-de-aranhas-nas-desertas-GIDN317436#


A rara tarântula das Ilhas Desertas:


Vídeo da BBC:

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av16803807/


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

Alguém sabe identificar esta espécie?


----------



## camrov8 (9 Fev 2020 às 14:54)

pardal comum


----------



## Cinza (9 Fev 2020 às 16:50)

Os meus visitantes : Tal como o ano passado tenho deixado na varanda ração de gato para o rabirruivo (já coloquei sementes mas não toca nelas, prefere a comida de gato), este ano os melros também vêm comer. Nas últimas 3/4 semanas vêm os dois ao mesmo tempo, várias vezes no dia, mas come um de cada vez. PS Não liguem à qualidade das fotografias nem aos vidros sujos .


----------



## camrov8 (9 Fev 2020 às 17:43)

isso é muito comum por ca um pisco surripia a comida dos gatos


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2020 às 18:45)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 21:20)

Dan disse:


> Alguém sabe identificar esta espécie?


Um pardal, como é óbvio! E dos que vejo muito por cá!


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2020 às 16:13)

Orquídeas silvestres na minha casa hoje:

- Salepeira grande (_Himantoglossum robertianum_). 

















- _Neotinea conica. 




_


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2020 às 18:32)

Pek disse:


> Orquídeas silvestres na minha casa hoje:
> 
> - Salepeira grande (_Himantoglossum robertianum_).
> 
> ...



Existem «luciérnagas de las Baleares» na vossa casa (_Nyctophila heydeni_)?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2020 às 18:55)

Pek disse:


> Orquídeas silvestres na minha casa hoje:
> 
> - Salepeira grande (_Himantoglossum robertianum_).
> 
> ...



Estão aí uma belas, e são estes pedaços de terrenos, que devem de ser preservados ao máximo, sem mobilização de solo, e sem aplicações de herbicidas, tenho aqui um terreno próximo e são cerca de uns 50 m2 que estão também já em floração.


----------



## Pek (21 Fev 2020 às 07:55)

belem disse:


> Existem «luciérnagas de las Baleares» na vossa casa (_Nyctophila heydeni_)?



Infelizmente não, até agora só foi encontrada na ilha de Maiorca.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Estão aí uma belas, e são estes pedaços de terrenos, que devem de ser preservados ao máximo, sem mobilização de solo, e sem aplicações de herbicidas, tenho aqui um terreno próximo e são cerca de uns 50 m2 que estão também já em floração.



Assim é. Na minha quinta já existem 5 grupos de salepeiras grandes e estão-se expandindo pouco a pouco. Não há nada como deixar a natureza ao seu próprio ritmo.

P.S.: Foto de telemóvel desta tarde de um desses grupos. 30 rosetas de folhas, das quais 24 com inflorescência. 






Nessa área específica há bastantes coelhos.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2020 às 19:20)

Hoje cheguei a casa com o vidro do carro cheio de insectos (andei sobretudo na zona de Cascais e de Carcavelos (maior parte do tempo perto de zonas com espaços verdes).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2020 às 19:44)

*Lontras a "passearem" em plena marina, só mesmo em Lagos*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-02-24-Lontras-a-passearem-em-plena-marina-so-mesmo-em-Lagos-video


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2020 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Lontras a "passearem" em plena marina, só mesmo em Lagos*
> 
> https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-02-24-Lontras-a-passearem-em-plena-marina-so-mesmo-em-Lagos-video



Ultimamente tem sido avistadas vários casais de lontras, em vários troços de rios citadinos, nomeadamente no rio Nabão em Tomar.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Mar 2020 às 00:06)

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...ros-capturada-na-serra-algarvia-11892919.html grande exemplo


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2020 às 14:16)

Esta manhã.

Uma cotovia, possívelmente uma galerida theklae.





Umn chapim real.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2020 às 11:55)

Mais umas aves aqui da rua, hoje.

Um pisco-de-peito-ruivo.





Uma pega.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2020 às 16:23)

Boa tarde pessoal. Hoje vi aqui à porta de casa um pássaro que nunca tinha visto, ainda não consegui encontrar correspondência na net, por isso peço-vos ajuda:
- o pássaro tem as cores da pega (preto e branco), mas a dimensão de um corvo, alguém sabe o que poderá ser?

EDIT: Por aqui existem 4 exemplares de pega-rabuda que vejo todas as semanas, mas a minha dúvida após consultar variadíssimos sites era a sua dimensão pois era praticamente o dobro, parecido com a pega-rabuda nas cores, mas sem a cauda comprida.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2020 às 16:42)

Será algo parecido com isto?


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2020 às 16:47)

Dan disse:


> Será algo parecido com isto?



Obrigado  Dan, tenho andado à ver mais uns sites e realmente parece-me ser a única alternativa, a gralha cinzenta!

No site http://www.avesdeportugal.info/ existe um avistamento confirmado no cabo Espichel no verão do ano passado, tenho de estar mais atento a ver se a consigo ver outra vez.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2020 às 16:47)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal. Hoje vi aqui à porta de casa um pássaro que nunca tinha visto, ainda não consegui encontrar correspondência na net, por isso peço-vos ajuda:
> - o pássaro tem as cores da pega (preto e branco), mas a dimensão de um corvo, alguém sabe o que poderá ser?
> 
> EDIT: Por aqui existem 4 exemplares de pega-rabuda que vejo todas as semanas, mas a minha dúvida após consultar variadíssimos sites era a sua dimensão pois era praticamente o dobro, parecido com a pega-rabuda nas cores, mas sem a cauda comprida.



O palpite do Dan é plausível, no entanto a gralha cinzenta (a da foto do Dan) é uma espécie bastante incomum. Não se tratando dessa espécie iria para uma gralha preta leucística


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2020 às 16:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O palpite do Dan é plausível, no entanto a gralha cinzenta (a da foto do Dan) é uma espécie bastante incomum. Não se tratando dessa espécie iria para uma gralha preta leucística



Obrigado Mr. Neves, mas o contraste das cores do exemplar que eu vi aproxima-se mais da pega, mas a dimensão da gralha cinzenta.
Obrigada *Dan* e *Mr. Neves* pela ajuda!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2020 às 22:49)

Ontem ao início da noite fui passear o cão dos meus avós, perto do Pinheiro de Loures, e "encontrei" uma coruja. Estava num dos carvalhos de um pequeno jardim por onde costumo passar quando vou com o cão à rua. 

Fiquei bastante surpreendido, pois nunca ouvi por ali nenhuma coruja/mocho.

Fica aqui o melhor que consegui do som que a coruja fazia, até com alguma frequência. Aqui, ela estava mesmo por cima de onde me encontrava.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2020 às 01:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem ao início da noite fui passear o cão dos meus avós, perto do Pinheiro de Loures, e "encontrei" uma coruja. Estava num dos carvalhos de um pequeno jardim por onde costumo passar quando vou com o cão à rua.
> 
> Fiquei bastante surpreendido, pois nunca ouvi por ali nenhuma coruja/mocho.
> 
> Fica aqui o melhor que consegui do som que a coruja fazia, até com alguma frequência. Aqui, ela estava mesmo por cima de onde me encontrava.



Coruja-do-mato.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 10:41)

Esta ainda não tinha visto (pelo menos não me recordo), alguém conhece?


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

*Há espécies de aves ligadas a habitats agrícolas em declínio, alerta SPEA*
Houve um declínio de espécies insectívoras como o picanço-real, o abelharuco e a andorinha-das-chaminés, mas também das espécies granívoras, com destaque para pintassilgo, milheirinha e pardal-comum.

A Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) alerta para o declínio de algumas espécies associadas aos habitats agrícolas, e diz ser necessário monitorizar eventuais impactos para a biodiversidade.

O alerta faz parte do último relatório do censo das aves comuns em Portugal, um programa de monitorização de aves comuns iniciado pela SPEA em 2004, que tem como objectivo dar a conhecer as tendências populacionais das aves comuns reprodutoras em Portugal.No relatório, a que a Lusa teve nesta terça-feira acesso, salienta-se que de entre as espécies associadas aos habitats agrícolas há um declínio de espécies insectívoras como o picanço-real, o abelharuco e a andorinha-das-chaminés, mas também das espécies granívoras, com destaque para pintassilgo, milheirinha e pardal-comum.

https://www.publico.pt/2020/03/31/l...ei3CvG4HliFLUTpqstaNeuJiNP_47O0Egb_erG3V7kG1Y

@Thomar, estive a ver se encontrava aqui o nome dessa espécie de borboleta em questão aqui nos meu livros, mas não tive sucesso.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Há espécies de aves ligadas a habitats agrícolas em declínio, alerta SPEA*
> Houve um declínio de espécies insectívoras como o picanço-real, o abelharuco e a andorinha-das-chaminés, mas também das espécies granívoras, com destaque para pintassilgo, milheirinha e pardal-comum.
> 
> A Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) alerta para o declínio de algumas espécies associadas aos habitats agrícolas, e diz ser necessário monitorizar eventuais impactos para a biodiversidade.
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda @Pedro1993, parecia-me mais uma mariposa do que uma borboleta. 
Achei estranho o tamanho pois tinha uma dimensão maior do que o normal (ver ultima foto em que coloco o meu dedo indicador esquerdo, o que dá para perceber a dimensão da dita borboleta/traça/mariposa) e a "cabeça" era mais parecida com uma traça ou mariposa, e, as minhas gatas interessaram-se por ela danificando-o-a um bocadinho... sorry, faz parte do instinto do comportamento animal dos felinos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda @Pedro1993, parecia-me mais uma mariposa do que uma borboleta.
> Achei estranho o tamanho pois tinha uma dimensão maior do que o normal (ver ultima foto em que coloco o meu dedo indicador esquerdo, o que dá para perceber a dimensão da dita borboleta/traça/mariposa) e a "cabeça" era mais parecida com uma traça ou mariposa, e, as minhas gatas interessaram-se por ela danificando-o-a um bocadinho... sorry, faz parte do instinto do comportamento animal dos felinos.



Também me parece mais uma traça, do que uma borboleta, eu tenho por cá também uma gata, sempre muito curiosa e atenta a tudo o que mexe, por isso sei bem do que falas.


----------



## Gates (2 Abr 2020 às 01:09)

Desde o inverno deixei de ver o “Pequenote”, como a minha filha o chamava.
Não tenho a certeza, mas pelo menos 10 anos durou sempre encostado ao muro exterior do meu terraço, num relvado do condomínio...


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2020 às 08:21)

Gates disse:


> Desde o inverno deixei de ver o “Pequenote”, como a minha filha o chamava.
> Não tenho a certeza, mas pelo menos 10 anos durou sempre encostado ao muro exterior do meu terraço, num relvado do condomínio...


Uau @Gates, 10 anos?! Não fazia a ideia que podiam durar tanto. Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Abr 2020 às 10:27)

Gates disse:


> Desde o inverno deixei de ver o “Pequenote”, como a minha filha o chamava.
> Não tenho a certeza, mas pelo menos 10 anos durou sempre encostado ao muro exterior do meu terraço, num relvado do condomínio...



Bom dia. Peço desculpa pela ignorância mas de que espécie se trata?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2020 às 11:34)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia. Peço desculpa pela ignorância mas de que espécie se trata?



Penso que se trata de um sapo-corredor, quase todos os anos, costumo salvar algum de morrer atropelado na estrada.


----------



## Super Trovoada (2 Abr 2020 às 13:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Penso que se trata de um sapo-corredor, quase todos os anos, costumo salvar algum de morrer atropelado na estrada.


Não é um sapo corredor, é um sapo comum (Bufo spinosus). Tem a íris alaranjada, o sapo corredor tem a íris verde


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2020 às 13:21)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Não é um sapo corredor, é um sapo comum (Bufo spinosus). Tem a íris alaranjada, o sapo corredor tem a íris verde



Obrigado, pela correcção, eu não tinha a certeza, daí que escrevi "Penso".


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2020 às 16:21)

Umas fotos dum verdilhão (_chloris chloris_) que tirei aqui da janela.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2020 às 22:17)

Thomar disse:


> Esta ainda não tinha visto (pelo menos não me recordo), alguém conhece?


Aproveita a quarentena e explora isto:

https://naturdata.com/especies-portugal/taxon/0@1-animalia:arthropoda:insecta:lepidoptera/


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Abr 2020 às 18:21)

Não sabia onde postar, por isso posto aqui.

Hoje de manhã vi as primeiras duas andorinhas do ano, o que significa que já estão a regressar neste momento, tantas preocupações nos último mês escusado será dizer que fiquei bem disposto.

EDIT:
Seja bem-vinda a Primavera.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Hoje, uma Pega.






E um Pombo-Torcaz


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2020 às 16:01)

Albifriorento disse:


> Hoje de manhã vi as primeiras duas andorinhas do ano, o que significa que já estão a regressar neste momento,...


Realmente ando distraído com os "covides" da vida.
Ainda não vi as andorinhas. E garanto que não é normal chegarem tão tarde cá à zona norte.
O normal é regressarem em Março.
Será que por estarmos em estado de emergência optaram por ficar em África?


----------



## JPAG (5 Abr 2020 às 16:13)

Por aqui as andorinhas chegaram em janeiro  mas estão em menor número que o ano passado pela mesma altura..
Ontem vi foi os primeiros andorinhões do ano. Esses são pontuais, chegam sempre na primeira quinzena de abril


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2020 às 16:55)

Há umas semanas atrás fotografei este pato, que espécie é? Obrigado
Tinha um cantar curioso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2020 às 16:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há umas semanas atrás fotografei este pato, que espécie é? Obrigado
> Tinha um cantar curioso.



Tendo em conta a sua lista branca na cabeça, penso que seja, um galeirão-comum(_Fulica atra_), quando são vários indivíduos costumam fazer uma grande barulheira.
http://www.avesdeportugal.info/fulatr.html


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tendo em conta a sua lista branca na cabeça, penso que seja, um galeirão-comum(_Fulica atra_), quando são vários indivíduos costumam fazer uma grande barulheira.
> http://www.avesdeportugal.info/fulatr.html



Obrigado Pedro, parece ser mesma essa espécie.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2020 às 22:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Realmente ando distraído com os "covides" da vida.
> Ainda não vi as andorinhas. E garanto que não é normal chegarem tão tarde cá à zona norte.
> O normal é regressarem em Março.
> Será que por estarmos em estado de emergência optaram por ficar em África?



Nesta região, já cá andam há algum tempo. Tenho ideia de que chegaram na altura habitual ou até um pouco mais cedo. Claro que em dias mais cinzentos e chuvosos elas ficam bem menos ativas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2020 às 22:47)

Dan disse:


> Nesta região, já cá andam há algum tempo. Tenho ideia de que chegaram na altura habitual ou até um pouco mais cedo. Claro que em dias mais cinzentos e chuvosos elas ficam bem menos ativas.



Por aqui também já as vejo desde fevereiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 10:59)

Encontrei esta publicação no facebook, de uma quinta na zona do Douro.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2020 às 11:26)

Tenho vários ninhos de andorinha dos beirais aqui à volta. Como não está a chover, têm andado toda a manhã, muito atarefadas, a caçar insetos.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2020 às 11:29)

Esta manhã, pintassilgo (carduelis carduelis).


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2020 às 11:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há umas semanas atrás fotografei este pato, que espécie é? Obrigado
> Tinha um cantar curioso.



Tal como disse o @Pedro1993 não se trata de um pato mas sim de um galeirão!


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2020 às 11:53)

Dan disse:


> Nesta região, já cá andam há algum tempo. Tenho ideia de que chegaram na altura habitual ou até um pouco mais cedo. Claro que em dias mais cinzentos e chuvosos elas ficam bem menos ativas.



Aqui pelo Ribatejo já as vejo desde o início de Fevereiro. Acho que nunca vi as andorinhas a chegarem tão cedo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

MSantos disse:


> Tal como disse o @Pedro1993 não se trata de um pato mas sim de um galeirão!


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2020 às 22:48)

Projeto LIFE em torno do saramugo:


https://lifesaramugo.lpn.pt/pt/boas-praticas-do-life-saramugo-reconhecidas-pelo-premio-guarda-rios


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

*Nasceram mais dois linces ibéricos no Algarve. Assista ao parto de Jabaluna*
*São as duas primeiras crias a nascer neste centro de reprodução em 2020
*
Há dois novos linces ibéricos _algarvios_. A lince Jabaluna _deu à luz_ no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves ,esta segunda-feira, dia 6, e é a orgulhosa mãe dos dois primeiros filhotes a nascer no centro em 2020.

Esta foi a terceira vez que Jabaluna foi mãe. «Teve duas crias, aparentemente saudáveis, e uma cria que nasceu com pouca vitalidade e acabaria por não vingar após o parto», revelou o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF), que gere o centro.

«As crias são fruto do seu emparelhamento com o macho Hermes e parece estar a atendê-las bem, tendo em conta o perfil maternal que tem mantido ao longo dos anos», acrescentou o instituto.

Jabaluna, de 8 anos de idade, chegou ao CNRLI proveniente do Centro de Cría El Acebuche, em Doñana, onde nasceu em 2012, numa ninhada de Boj e Damán-II, juntamente com dois irmãos. «Teve duas gestações anteriores no CNRLI, tendo gerado no total 7 crias, das quais apenas 3 sobreviveram».

Hermes, o pai, é filho de Caña e Flecha e nasceu no Centro de Cría de La Olivilla, em Jaén. «Já foi pai de 3 ninhadas no CNRLI, com Fresa (4 crias) e Jabaluna (7 crias), das quais sobreviveram 7 crias, tendo 4 sido reintroduzidas na natureza.

Como sempre, este é um momento alto na vida do CNRLI, uma estrutura gerida pelo ICNF e financiada pelo Estado português e pela empresa Águas do Algarve – no âmbito das medidas de compensação pela construção da Barragem de Odelouca. Afinal, este centro foi criado para ajudar a recuperar uma espécie em vias de extinção e que chegou a estar criticamente ameaçada.

Hoje, apesar de estar ainda em risco, o trabalho desenvolvido pelos diferentes centros existentes na Península Ibérica, rede à qual o CNRLI se juntou em 2009, permitiu elevar significativamente o número de linces ibéricos. Só nesta maternidade de Silves, até ao início desta semana, tinham nascido 122 linces, 89 dos quais sobreviveram e 69 foram reintroduzidos no seu habitat natural.

Agora, há mais dois pequenos linces ibéricos para somar a estes números.

E as boas notícias não acabam por aqui. É que este foi apenas o primeiro de vários partos que vão ocorrer este ano, no centro situado na freguesia de são Bartolomeu de Messines, no concelho de Silves.

Para os próximos dias, são esperados os partos de Fresa, Juncia e Juromenha, «previsivelmente já durante o próximo fim-de-semana».

«A natureza continua a fazer-se sentir em Silves e já temos mais dois linces novos em Portugal, o que é um motivo de esperança para o seu futuro. Todos juntos, quer no Centro de Reprodução, quer na área de reintrodução e em conjunto com as populações e os agentes locais continuamos a trabalhar em prol da preservação desta espécie», concluiu o ICNF.

Sul Informação


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2020 às 14:37)

Mais uns pintassilgos.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

Dan disse:


> Mais uns pintassilgos.


Lindos  Acho que nunca vi um ao vivo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2020 às 16:44)

Um amigo meu enviou-me há uns dias esta foto tirada na aldeia de Signo-Samo, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 19:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindos  Acho que nunca vi um ao vivo


Eu já vi pintassilgos ao vivo, neste local (na estrada de terra, mas lá bem para o fundo): 
https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7142...4!1sxTS41ICb5WaieTDlqJpwNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Existe uma suposta "colónia" de pintassilgos neste local, que permanecem no local todo o ano, ou pelo menos é isso que me contaram! Inclusive colocaram aqui uma geocache com o nome: "Pintassilgos".


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2020 às 19:49)

Na semana passada, um rouxinol esteve aqui por uns dias:


Cantava de uma figueira, que fica a 10 metros da minha casa.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu já vi pintassilgos ao vivo, neste local (na estrada de terra, mas lá bem para o fundo):
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7142...4!1sxTS41ICb5WaieTDlqJpwNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Existe uma suposta "colónia" de pintassilgos neste local, que permanecem no local todo o ano, ou pelo menos é isso que me contaram! Inclusive colocaram aqui uma geocache com o nome: "Pintassilgos".


E um destes? Já viste alguma vez? 




Bispo-de-coroa-amarela (_Euplectes afer_)
http://www.avesdeportugal.info/eupafe.html

Fotografei-o no verão de 2011, em Salreu. Andei uns anos até conseguir identificá-lo!  Exótico.

Esta é mais fácil, tirada no mesmo sítio umas semanas mais tarde 




Borboleta-cauda-de-andorinha (_Papilio machaon_)


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2020 às 20:02)

belem disse:


> Na semana passada, um rouxinol esteve aqui por uns dias:
> 
> 
> Cantava de uma figueira, que fica a 10 metros da minha casa.


Acalma os nervos de qualquer um; melhor do que um prato de arroz doce!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 20:07)

João Pedro disse:


> E um destes? Já viste alguma vez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunca vi, mas também quero dizer que não sou propriamente um perito em zoologia e avifauna. Posso ter visto e não saber...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2020 às 20:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nunca vi, mas também quero dizer que não sou propriamente um perito em zoologia e avifauna. Posso ter visto e não saber...


Não são visíveis apenas a peritos  Eu não sabia o que era quando o vi, mas foi uma visão tão invulgar que era difícil não ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um amigo meu enviou-me há uns dias esta foto tirada na aldeia de Signo-Samo, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra.



Já agora, se alguém me souber dizer de que bicho se trata, agradecia


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já agora, se alguém me souber dizer de que bicho se trata, agradecia



Salamandra de pintas amarelas. 
Na serra de Sintra é um simbolos da serra, temos muitas.


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2020 às 21:33)

Dan disse:


> Mais uns pintassilgos.


Lindas fotos, desculpem a pergunta podem-se ter em casa? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2020 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Salamandra de pintas amarelas.
> Na serra de Sintra é um simbolos da serra, temos muitas.



Thank you


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2020 às 11:48)

remember disse:


> Lindas fotos, desculpem a pergunta podem-se ter em casa?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Podes os ter, no teu quintal, ou terreno, mas de forma livre, não em cativeiro. dentro de uma gaiola, é proibido por lei.
Os pintassilgos, gostam de vários tipos de pequenas sementes, como é o caso do dente-de-leão, o cardo, entre outras.
Esta semana já observei por aqui os abelharucos, com o seu cantar tão cacterístico.


----------



## belem (11 Abr 2020 às 11:59)

Agora existe a microrreserva-Amieiro-Safres-S-Mamede-Ribatua....

Fica no Vale do Tua.

Desconhecia por completo.


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2020 às 19:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Podes os ter, no teu quintal, ou terreno, mas de forma livre, não em cativeiro. dentro de uma gaiola, é proibido por lei.
> Os pintassilgos, gostam de vários tipos de pequenas sementes, como é o caso do dente-de-leão, o cardo, entre outras.
> Esta semana já observei por aqui os abelharucos, com o seu cantar tão cacterístico.


Isso é recente? lembro-me de em miúdo vê-los em alguns locais em gaiolas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

remember disse:


> Isso é recente? lembro-me de em miúdo vê-los em alguns locais em gaiolas...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Julgo que já não seja muito recente, antigamente também a ocupação dos miúdos era atirar ás aves, com recurso a fisgas e irem destruir os seus ninhos, isto há uns 40 anos atrás, felizmente e tendo em conta o decréscimo de grande parte das aves hoje em dia, são praticas proíbidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2020 às 17:18)

Rosa Albardeira, uma espécie que está em risco de se perder, no Parque Natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.




Créditos: *Serra Serena*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2020 às 14:40)

Observei da minha janela uma ave pousada numa árvore já há algum tempo e por lá continua.

Será um simples pombo ou rola jovem?


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 14:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Observei da minha janela uma ave pousada numa árvore já há algum tempo e por lá continua.
> 
> Será um simples pombo ou rola jovem?



Diria que se trata de uma jovem rola-turca.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Rosa Albardeira, uma espécie que está em risco de se perder, no Parque Natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há muitos, mesmo muitos anos que não vejo essa planta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 15:05)

frederico disse:


> Há muitos, mesmo muitos anos que não vejo essa planta.



Eu apesar de saber identificá-la nunca vi nenhuma ao vivo, as Sementes Vivas já está também a fazer a comercialização da semente, para que as pessoas a possam ter no seu jardim, de modo a não destruírem as que existem no seu habitat natural.

https://www.sementesvivas.bio/pt/se...O0kZCqMhE-hl9wjr_tGDmZHfPe9BHL_IaAi4qEALw_wcB


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 15:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu apesar de saber identificá-la nunca vi nenhuma ao vivo, as Sementes Vivas já está também a fazer a comercialização da semente, para que as pessoas a possam ter no seu jardim, de modo a não destruírem as que existem no seu habitat natural.
> 
> https://www.sementesvivas.bio/pt/se...O0kZCqMhE-hl9wjr_tGDmZHfPe9BHL_IaAi4qEALw_wcB



Já que não vou tirar férias tão cedo estou a pensar tirar na altura da colheita as bolotas e colher de várias espécies e sub-espécies de carvalhos nacionais mas vou precisar da vossa ajuda para trocarmos bolotas e plantarmos as árvores, se estiverem interessados, claro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 17:08)

frederico disse:


> Já que não vou tirar férias tão cedo estou a pensar tirar na altura da colheita as bolotas e colher de várias espécies e sub-espécies de carvalhos nacionais mas vou precisar da vossa ajuda para trocarmos bolotas e plantarmos as árvores, se estiverem interessados, claro.



Eu cá estarei para ajudar no que for preciso, tenho feito muitas árvores autóctones neste últimos 2 anos, principalmente carvalho-cerquinho, carrasco, e sobreiros, estou muito satisfeito com os carvalho que plantei de alvéolo florestal, há cerca de 3 meses, e levam já quase um palmo de crescimento.
Semeei outras tantas dezenas delas, logo no local definitivo.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu cá estarei para ajudar no que for preciso, tenho feito muitas árvores autóctones neste últimos 2 anos, principalmente carvalho-cerquinho, carrasco, e sobreiros, estou muito satisfeito com os carvalho que plantei de alvéolo florestal, há cerca de 3 meses, e levam já quase um palmo de crescimento.
> Semeei outras tantas dezenas delas, logo no local definitivo.



O ideal é ter de várias localizações, por exemplo, os carvalhos-roble variam muito, conheço pelo menos 4 variedades genéticas diferentes em Portugal: Alto Minho e Gerês, Litoral Norte, Centro e uma sub-espécie raríssima do Sul de Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

frederico disse:


> O ideal é ter de várias localizações, por exemplo, os carvalhos-roble variam muito, conheço pelo menos 4 variedades genéticas diferentes em Portugal: Alto Minho e Gerês, Litoral Norte, Centro e uma sub-espécie raríssima do Sul de Portugal.



Claro que sim, é o ideal, eu como só faço a recolha de bolotas aqui num raio de 2 km, tenho de me contentar com o que existe nas redoendezas, escolho sempre de exemplares imponentes, gostava de experimentar outro tipo de carvalho, principalmente o negral, gosto muito da sua folhagem.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Claro que sim, é o ideal, eu como só faço a recolha de bolotas aqui num raio de 2 km, tenho de me contentar com o que existe nas redoendezas, escolho sempre de exemplares imponentes, gostava de experimentar outro tipo de carvalho, principalmente o negral, gosto muito da sua folhagem.



Se puder tirar férias na altura certa para colheita de bolotas então enviar-te-ei de _Quercus marianica_ de Monchique, e _Quercus faginea alpestris _do barrocal algarvio, são dois carvalhos muito raros que certamente não tens.


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2020 às 00:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Rosa Albardeira, uma espécie que está em risco de se perder, no Parque Natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> 
> Créditos: *Serra Serena*



Nunca vi esta planta ao vivo...falo daqui na zona de Sintra principalmente. É pena, pois é lindíssima. Se um dia a ver, ganhei a semana 

Mas ainda será relativamente comum nas zonas calcárias da Estremadura certo? Aire e Candeeiros, Alvaiázere, Sicó...


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2020 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Salamandra de pintas amarelas.
> Na serra de Sintra é um simbolos da serra, temos muitas.



Sim, já as vi várias vezes, mesmo na vila! Mas também já as vi na zona saloia, ao pé de linhas de água ou mesmo fora delas em anos mais húmidos.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia , tenho estes meninos e agradecia que me pudessem ajudar com a vossa opinião sobre quando será a melhor altura para os transferir.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

almeida96 disse:


> Nunca vi esta planta ao vivo...falo daqui na zona de Sintra principalmente. É pena, pois é lindíssima. Se um dia a ver, ganhei a semana
> 
> Mas ainda será relativamente comum nas zonas calcárias da Estremadura certo? Aire e Candeeiros, Alvaiázere, Sicó...



Sim, penso que esta planta seja típica de solos calcários.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , tenho estes meninos e agradecia que me pudessem ajudar com a vossa opinião sobre quando será a melhor altura para os transferir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já os podias ter transplantado, logo no inicio do ano, mas ainda vais a tempo, antes que faça mais calor, o ideal, será cortares a garrafa de alto a baixo, para não danificar tanto o torrão e as raízes, de depois é só colocares na terra.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já os podias ter transplantado, logo no inicio do ano, mas ainda vais a tempo, antes que faça mais calor, o ideal, será cortares a garrafa de alto a baixo, para não danificar tanto o torrão e as raízes, de depois é só colocares na terra.


sim já podias ter plantado, a minha avó dizia sempre que Outubro e o melhor mês para semear e transplantar, pois assim a planta tem o inverno para se aclimatar, mas agora não será pior mas tens de estar atento a humidade se vier sol tenta regar se for muitos dias seguidos sem chuva


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já os podias ter transplantado, logo no inicio do ano, mas ainda vais a tempo, antes que faça mais calor, o ideal, será cortares a garrafa de alto a baixo, para não danificar tanto o torrão e as raízes, de depois é só colocares na terra.





camrov8 disse:


> sim já podias ter plantado, a minha avó dizia sempre que Outubro e o melhor mês para semear e transplantar, pois assim a planta tem o inverno para se aclimatar, mas agora não será pior mas tens de estar atento a humidade se vier sol tenta regar se for muitos dias seguidos sem chuva



Obrigado pela ajuda , irei aproveitar ainda este período de humidade para os transplantar.


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , tenho estes meninos e agradecia que me pudessem ajudar com a vossa opinião sobre quando será a melhor altura para os transferir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A altura ideal depende da região do país, no Algarve é em Novembro e Dezembro, depois de já ter chovido o suficiente para o solo ficar húmido, mas no Norte de Portugal pode-se transplantar até Março, apesar do ideal ser transplantar entre Outubro e Dezembro. Uma vez que a Primavera está a ser chuvosa podes transplantar agora mas como já estão uns meses perdidos de crescimento para as raízes terás de os regar durante os meses secos de Verão.

Já agora, eu sigo sempre a superstição dos Antigos, com bons resultados, e só planto quando a Lua está em Quarto Crescente.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 22:16)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , tenho estes meninos e agradecia que me pudessem ajudar com a vossa opinião sobre quando será a melhor altura para os transferir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que bela maternidade, parabéns!! Eu também tenho plantado algumas árvores na encosta, mas a taxa de sobrevivência tem-me desanimado..

Pessoalmente, acho que já é tarde para plantar árvores, mesmo que a primavera seja chuvosa ( o que até costuma ser o caso na nossa terra...); a plantares agora, teria de ser num local húmido, sombrio, virado a norte, por exemplo, onde as árvores possam ter bastante ensombramento (mas sem as plantares sob a copa de uma árvore adulta pois aí perderiam a "guerra de competição" com o exemplar adulto). E se pudesses regá-las esporadicamente assim que vierem os calores de junho melhor...

Ou então, esperares pelas primeiras chuvas de outono; mesmo nesta situação, a sobrevivência não é garantida, mas a probabilidade de sobrevivência é maior, sobretudo se não esqueceres que os carvalhos gostam sempre de um pouco de sombra nos primeiros anos, não costumam ser árvores pioneiras em terrenos com muita exposição solar.

Este último ano optei pela sementeira direta das bolotas; na minha última passagem pela Covilhã, nas férias de Natal, devo ter recolhido para cima de uma centena de bolotas no Parque Florestal Alexandre Aibéo, junto ao antigo hospital, e depois plantei-as com os meus dois miúdos logo acima da Biquinha. Eles adoram estas coisas e de caminho também arrancamos plantas invasoras, como as acácias.
Sendo certo que nem todas as bolotas germinam, para além das que acabam na barriga de algum animal, como os javalis, os carvalhos que germinam diretamente no seu local definitivo acabam por ter um maior desenvolvimento radicular bem mais significativo, o que as prepara bem melhor para os calores e securas dos primeiros verões.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2020 às 00:59)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Que bela maternidade, parabéns!! Eu também tenho plantado algumas árvores na encosta, mas a taxa de sobrevivência tem-me desanimado..
> 
> Pessoalmente, acho que já é tarde para plantar árvores, mesmo que a primavera seja chuvosa ( o que até costuma ser o caso na nossa terra...); a plantares agora, teria de ser num local húmido, sombrio, virado a norte, por exemplo, onde as árvores possam ter bastante ensombramento (mas sem as plantares sob a copa de uma árvore adulta pois aí perderiam a "guerra de competição" com o exemplar adulto). E se pudesses regá-las esporadicamente assim que vierem os calores de junho melhor...
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelos conselhos , vou ter em conta quando fizer a transladação.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2020 às 01:23)

frederico disse:


> Se puder tirar férias na altura certa para colheita de bolotas então enviar-te-ei de _Quercus marianica_ de Monchique, e _Quercus faginea alpestris _do barrocal algarvio, são dois carvalhos muito raros que certamente não tens.




Já aqui se trocaram bastantes informações sobre carvalhos _(Quercus sp.)_ ultimamente e isto da quarentena está-me a começar a queimar os neurónios.,..tudo isto para antecipadamente pedir desculpa para o caso de já se ter falado e discutido sobre o trabalho que aqui divulgo: www.liferelict.ect.uevora.pt/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/MANUALES-DE-MULTIPLICACIO%CC%81N-DE-ESPECIES-LIFE-RELICTfinal2020.pdf


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 01:28)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Já aqui se trocaram bastantes informações sobre carvalhos _(Quercus sp.)_ ultimamente e isto da quarentena está-me a começar a queimar os neurónios.,..tudo isto para antecipadamente pedir desculpa para o caso de já se ter falado e discutido sobre o trabalho que aqui divulgo: www.liferelict.ect.uevora.pt/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/MANUALES-DE-MULTIPLICACIO%CC%81N-DE-ESPECIES-LIFE-RELICTfinal2020.pdf



Muito obrigado não tinha este documento já vi uma série de informações interessantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2020 às 10:41)

*Governo quer reabilitar seis mil quilómetros de ribeiras em todo o país*

Desde 2017 foram investidos 11,5 milhões de euros para intervir em quase mil quilómetros. A seguir há 75 milhões para multiplicar por cinco esse esforço, garante o Ministro do Ambiente.

O Ministério do Ambiente vai avançar com um programa de reabilitação de leitos e margens de ribeiras em todo o país que deverá abranger cinco mil quilómetros de linhas de água e um investimento global de 75 milhões de euros, ao longo dos próximos anos. A iniciativa multiplica por cinco o trabalho realizado após os incêndios de 2017, que permitiu intervir, com soluções de engenharia de base natural, na recuperação de quase mil quilómetros de galerias ripícolas em 57 concelhos do Centro e Norte do País.

Em declarações ao PÚBLICO, o ministro do Ambiente, João Pedro Matos Fernandes adiantou que o programa de reabilitação de ribeiras avançará mal o país ultrapasse a actual situação de pandemia de covid-19, e será aberto a iniciativas em todo o país, já sem uma relação específica com territórios afectados por fogos rurais. O dinheiro poderá até ser aplicado em zonas urbanas, mas tudo dependerá do valor ambiental dos projectos pois, explicou, a intenção passa não apenas por renaturalizar cursos de água mas reabilitar, nas suas margens, as galerias ripícolas para as quais, em contexto urbano, muitas vezes já não há espaço.


https://www.publico.pt/2020/04/13/l...COdgXm-vCs_rNjsRO0zJO2fSSVpDURmyWvCsv4hmq4xpg


----------



## JPAG (15 Abr 2020 às 13:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Governo quer reabilitar seis mil quilómetros de ribeiras em todo o país*
> 
> Desde 2017 foram investidos 11,5 milhões de euros para intervir em quase mil quilómetros. A seguir há 75 milhões para multiplicar por cinco esse esforço, garante o Ministro do Ambiente.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa. Desconhecia esta intervenção nos últimos anos. 
Alguém sabe se as reabilitações correram bem ou se têm sido eficazes? É que estas intervenções por parte do governo deixam-me sempre um pouco reticente.. (como a maioria das plantações efetuadas nessas mesmas zonas)


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Já aqui se trocaram bastantes informações sobre carvalhos _(Quercus sp.)_ ultimamente e isto da quarentena está-me a começar a queimar os neurónios.,..tudo isto para antecipadamente pedir desculpa para o caso de já se ter falado e discutido sobre o trabalho que aqui divulgo: www.liferelict.ect.uevora.pt/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/MANUALES-DE-MULTIPLICACIO%CC%81N-DE-ESPECIES-LIFE-RELICTfinal2020.pdf



Voltndo a este documento... volta a citar a presença de _Quercus canariensis _em Monchique e faz a distinção clara com o _Quercus marianica_, também presente no Algarve. E fala na raridade que procuro há muito tempo e só encontrei uma vez, na serra de Aracena, o _Quercus robur estremadurensis._


----------



## bluejay (15 Abr 2020 às 21:55)

almeida96 disse:


> Nunca vi esta planta ao vivo...falo daqui na zona de Sintra principalmente. É pena, pois é lindíssima. Se um dia a ver, ganhei a semana
> 
> Mas ainda será relativamente comum nas zonas calcárias da Estremadura certo? Aire e Candeeiros, Alvaiázere, Sicó...


Na sua área de ocorrência são relativamente comuns. E cada vez mais a população está sensibilizada para a necessidade da sua proteção.
Na Arrábida também se encontram. 
Já estas devida à sua área restrita, estão bem mais em risco.

Paeonia officinalis microcarpa


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2020 às 23:13)

frederico disse:


> Voltndo a este documento... volta a citar a presença de _Quercus canariensis _em Monchique e faz a distinção clara com o _Quercus marianica_, também presente no Algarve. E fala na raridade que procuro há muito tempo e só encontrei uma vez, na serra de Aracena, o _Quercus robur estremadurensis._



É um documento que parece ser interessantíssimo, a ver se arranjo tempo para lhe dar a leitura que merece...Entretanto, como estou sem vontade de trabalhar, pus-me a pesquisar e encontrei *esta página* com variedades e subespécies de _Quercus robur_ (também lá está o _estremadurensis_...) e ainda *esta* com uma lista interminável de espécies de carvalhos, também com referância ao_ Q. robur estremadurensis..._


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2020 às 23:22)

E ainda este projeto interessante: https://www.internationaloaksociety...ak-collection-porto-botanical-garden-portugal


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 20:07)

Recomendo.

http://www.jolube.es/pdf/Flora_vegetacion_Andevalo_2008.pdf


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 01:32)

_"Do ponto de vista geral o arquipélago da Madeira é das regiões do mundo com mais diversidade de moluscos terrestres por unidade de área. Porto Santo é a ilha que encerra a maior diversidade", explicou ao DN a bióloga madeirense, que, no âmbito do seu doutoramento, estuda os caracóis da ilha do Porto Santo e dos ilhéus que a circunda, realizando, assim, o seu mapeamento e identificação._

_O alerta da UICN foi mais um alerta importante que veio pôr a nu todos os problemas na sobrevivência de uma espécie cujo interesse científico aumenta, sobretudo na farmacologia e cosmética. A presença e intervenção do Homem, com a rápida perda de habitats, é mais trágica para as espécies de caracóis do que as alterações climáticas ou as causas naturais._

_"Não podemos viver sem caracóis. A vida está organizada em ecossistemas, os ecossistemas para funcionarem têm de estar em equilíbrio. Os caracóis fazem parte das cadeias elementares, o seu desaparecimento vai alterar esse equilíbrio", diz. 
Nas ilhas esta espécie não entra nos hábitos gastronómicos, portanto, não tem papel económico. O levantamento cartográfico, o seu mapeamento, quer em termos de quantidade e distribuição tem ainda o objectivo de chamar a atenção das autarquias e do governo. Mas não será tarefa fácil. _

_"Recorde-se, por exemplo, que a área do Porto Santo é inferior a 45 km2. É óbvio que a presença humana exerce uma pressão sobre estas comunidades", reiterou. Nesta ilha, protegem-se do calor e luz excessivos, "que lhes provoca uma grande desidratação", razão por que se resguardam por debaixo das pedras, nas fendas da rocha ou raízes das plantas onde é possível, também, encontrar várias espécies de aranhas que se alimentam deste molusco. Os caracóis têm um período de resistência grande, são capazes de estivar "quando as condições não são as mais favoráveis, segregam um película e fixam-se num suporte". _

_Para a bióloga Cristina Abreu, são os países estrangeiros que demonstram maior interesse na investigação, sobretudo a Inglaterra (Museu de História Natural, Museu de Gales, entre outros), França (Museu de História Natural de Paris), Alemanha e nos Estados Unidos (Museu de História Natural de Filadélfia). _

_Em Portugal não há muita pessoas e instituições a fazê-lo, excepção para as universidades de Coimbra e de Lisboa. Contudo, há um grupo muito grande coleccionadores que envolve já a questão económica e monetária, as trocas, as compras e as vendas. _

_É, aliás, no Museu de História Natural de Londres que se encontra depositada a grande colecção de referência dos moluscos terrestres da Madeira. No passado, naturalistas e todos quantos se interessavam por estas áreas da ciência, eram ingleses que se deslocavam às ilhas, transportando para o país de origem as espécies recolhidas de tal forma que algumas chegaram aos EUA (Museu de História Natural de Filadélfia).»_

https://www.dn.pt/arquivo/2008/o-passo-lento-da-extincao-1135569.html

Artigo interessante:

https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/21677/


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 01:39)

Entre um caracol e uma lesma (aconselho a clicar na foto):




      Ilha da Madeira





caracol de Porto Santo




_Hystricella turrícula_ (Porto Santo)


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 01:44)

_Plutonia brumalis _dos Açores:





Mais uma semi-lesma açoreana do género _Plutonia_:





E mais uma (_Plutonia sp._):







_Plutonia brevispira_:






​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 13:49)

Deixo um vídeo dos sons da vida noturna na aldeia de Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa da Serra 

Seria interessante identificar esta bicharada toda, alguém tem palpites?


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 14:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deixo um vídeo dos sons da vida noturna na aldeia de Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa da Serra
> 
> Seria interessante identificar esta bicharada toda, alguém tem palpites?



Eu oiço os seguintes: Ralo (_Gryllotalpa sp_)., rouxinol (_Luscinia megarhynchos_), sapo-parteiro (_Alytes obstetricans_), grilo-campestre (_Gryllus campestris_).

Existem mais sons, mas não consigo definir bem que espécies os produzem (alguns parecem-me produzidos por uma coruja do mato, mas não tenho a certeza).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 14:09)

belem disse:


> Eu oiço os seguintes: Ralo (_Gryllotalpa sp_)., rouxinol (_Luscinia megarhynchos_), sapo-parteiro (_Alytes obstetricans_), grilo-campestre (_Gryllus campestris_).
> 
> Existem mais sons, mas não consigo definir bem que espécies os produzem (alguns parecem-me produzidos por uma coruja do mato, mas não tenho a certeza).



Em relação à coruja-do-mato tenho quase a certeza que sim. É muito bom saber que a espécie continua por lá, sei que existia naquela zona pois ouvia todos os verões em que eu ia de férias para esta aldeia, mas tinha ficado na dúvida se depois do incêndio de 15/10/2017 ainda por lá permanecia. Uma boa notícia


----------



## Cadito (3 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em relação à coruja-do-mato tenho quase a certeza que sim.


Sim, é uma coruja-do-mato _Strix aluco_.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2020 às 19:35)

Algumas pequenas criaturas que encontrei ontem lá na Nogueira.

Berberomeloe majalis





Anthocharis cardamines





Zerynthia rumina


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2020 às 23:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deixo um vídeo dos sons da vida noturna na aldeia de Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa da Serra
> 
> Seria interessante identificar esta bicharada toda, alguém tem palpites?



A ave que canta é um Rouxinol-comum! (Luscinia megarhynchos) esta altura do ano cantam dia e noite para impressionar as parceiras e desafiar os adversários. 

Aqui pelo Ribatejo também os oiço na galeria ripícola de uma ribeira que passa aqui perto da minha casa!

EDIT 23:20: Ups... O Belém já respondeu e eu não tinha visto.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2020 às 12:09)

*Planta inédita em Portugal descoberta no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros*





*Decorrente de uma ação de prospeção botânica no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros (PNSAC), concebida e coordenada na Direção Regional de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo (DRCNF-LVT), foi identificada uma espécie de planta nunca antes observada e registada, em território português.*

A nova espécie para a flora de Portugal, cujo nome científico é _Arenaria grandiflora_ L. ocorre no PNSAC quase exclusivamente em fendas de rochas calcárias.

António Flor, Vigilante da Natureza especialista em botânica que exerce funções na DRCNF-LVT, é o coordenador do projeto e autor da descoberta que resultou de um processo de investigação documental relacionado com geologia, geomorfologia, pedologia e solos da área do Maciço Calcário Estremenho.


Local: Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros
Data: 27 de abril de 2020
#estamosON
#oICNFsomosTODOSnos


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2020 às 12:29)

E aqui deixo uma foto de um tipo de insecto que me apareceu no passado dia 11 de Abril de 2020.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 13:22)

Ontem á noite, tinha esta pequena rã, na entrada de casa, todas as noites elas cantam, com grande entusiasmo, nos terrenos, alagados, aqui ao lado.


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2020 às 16:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ontem á noite, tinha esta pequena rã, na entrada de casa, todas as noites elas cantam, com grande entusiasmo, nos terrenos, alagados, aqui ao lado.



Sapinho-de-verrugas-verdes


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

belem disse:


> Sapinho-de-verrugas-verdes



Obrigado pela identificação, é a 1ª vez que vejo por aqui, esta espécie de sapo.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2020 às 15:12)

Saí de manhã para fazer uma pequena corrida aqui perto e pude observar, pela primeira vez este ano, um par de abelharucos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2020 às 20:18)

Dan disse:


> Saí de manhã para fazer uma pequena corrida aqui perto e pude observar, pela primeira vez este ano, um par de abelharucos.



Aqui mesmo ao lado de casa, numa estrada de terra batida, ladeado, de campos, na semana passada contei uma bando deles com mais de 30 abelharucos, este ano, noto bem um aumento de indivíduos.


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2020 às 18:09)




----------



## marcoguarda (18 Mai 2020 às 12:53)

Primeira vez que faço qualquer contribuição neste secção 

Na passada quinta-feira, dia 14, avistei na Circular Interna de Leiria um pequeno esquilo vermelho a atravessar a estrada. Até tive de abrandar ligeiramente para o pequeno passar a estrada com sucesso. Nunca tinha visto nenhum esquilo tão no centro da cidade de Leiria, aliás, é bem perto de onde o @joralentejano vive quando está em Leiria. É muito giro ver esta espécie a adaptar-se a viver nas cidades. Será que algum dia podemos viver com eles como fazem em Londres por exemplo?

Já avistei anteriormente aqui na zona, mais propriamente perto da Maceira, no entanto esses casos, que foram dois, estavam atropelados na estrada.


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2020 às 13:40)

Parece-me que o esquilo vermelho tem um comportamento bem mais cauteloso que o esquilo cinzento. Já vi algumas vezes esquilos vermelhos em cidades europeias, mas nunca de uma forma tão próxima e descontraída como os esquilos cinzentos nos parques urbanos do Reino Unido, ou mesmo na América do Norte.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2020 às 13:54)

Dan disse:


> Parece-me que o esquilo vermelho tem um comportamento bem mais cauteloso que o esquilo cinzento. Já vi algumas vezes esquilos vermelhos em cidades europeias, mas nunca de uma forma tão próxima e descontraída como os esquilos cinzentos nos parques urbanos do Reino Unido, ou mesmo na América do Norte.


é verdade o esquilo cinzento é mais ousado e agressivo é também uma praga que foi introduzida que esta a dizimar o esquilo vermelho  pois ocupa o mesmo nicho, no Reino Unido existem programas para tentar erradica-lo


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2020 às 15:22)

marcoguarda disse:


> Primeira vez que faço qualquer contribuição neste secção
> 
> Na passada quinta-feira, dia 14, avistei na Circular Interna de Leiria um pequeno esquilo vermelho a atravessar a estrada. Até tive de abrandar ligeiramente para o pequeno passar a estrada com sucesso. Nunca tinha visto nenhum esquilo tão no centro da cidade de Leiria, aliás, é bem perto de onde o @joralentejano vive quando está em Leiria. É muito giro ver esta espécie a adaptar-se a viver nas cidades. Será que algum dia podemos viver com eles como fazem em Londres por exemplo?
> 
> Já avistei anteriormente aqui na zona, mais propriamente perto da Maceira, no entanto esses casos, que foram dois, estavam atropelados na estrada.



Quando vivi em Leiria cheguei a ver esquilos bem perto do centro da Cidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2020 às 11:46)

Entrevista ao autor do guia de 143 espécies de aves - _Aves do Parque Natural do Litoral Norte_, caso interesse a alguém: https://www.wilder.pt/a-nao-perder/...FemVhwam8fDxB0afo724mQ64ZFTGWZTByWqlxj_Yo17gg


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2020 às 21:18)

Um geco preservado em âmbar com 54 milhões de anos:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

belem disse:


> Um geco preservado em âmbar com 54 milhões de anos:


Incrível


----------



## camrov8 (19 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

belem disse:


> Um geco preservado em âmbar com 54 milhões de anos:


mais 10 milhões de anos e já tínhamos um jurassick park


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2020 às 22:19)

camrov8 disse:


> é verdade o esquilo cinzento é mais ousado e agressivo é também uma praga que foi introduzida que esta a dizimar o esquilo vermelho  pois ocupa o mesmo nicho, no Reino Unido existem programas para tentar erradica-lo



Não têm mesmo vergonha nenhuma... este veio ter comigo na boa, cheirou-lhe a nozes e pronto  Veio comer a barra de cereais que eu estava a agarrar. E como agradecimento, não resisti e fiz-lhe uma festa na barriga, ferrou-me os "dentinhos"! 





Dificilmente um esquilo-vermelho faria isto. Já o esquilo-cinzento está muito habituado às pessoas; nos EUA chamavam-lhes "rats with wings"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2020 às 22:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Não têm mesmo vergonha nenhuma... este veio ter comigo na boa, cheirou-lhe a nozes e pronto  Veio comer a barra de cereais que eu estava a agarrar. E como agradecimento, não resisti e fiz-lhe uma festa na barriga, ferrou-me os "dentinhos"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplesmente brutal, e lindo, eu nunca vi nenhum esquilo ao vivo, e esse aí á mão, tão perto, sem medo algum.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2020 às 22:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Simplesmente brutal, e lindo, eu nunca vi nenhum esquilo ao vivo, e esse aí á mão, tão perto, sem medo algum.


Os "nossos" são mais fofinhos  Estes são um bocado "brutos"... apesar de adoráveis, especialmente se forem novidade, como era o meu caso


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2020 às 10:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Não têm mesmo vergonha nenhuma... este veio ter comigo na boa, cheirou-lhe a nozes e pronto  Veio comer a barra de cereais que eu estava a agarrar. E como agradecimento, não resisti e fiz-lhe uma festa na barriga, ferrou-me os "dentinhos"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O esquilo-cinzento é uma terrível espécie invasora no Reino Unido que ameaça grandemente a sobrevivência do esquilo-vemelho, competem pelo mesmo nicho ecológico mas o cinzento leva vantagem, é maior mais forte e tem ninhadas mais numerosas. Maldita a hora em que alguém se lembrou de o introduzir, mas os esquilos não são os culpados, os culpados são os humanos como sempre...


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2020 às 11:59)

*Ratos Evitam Magoar Outros Ratos – Descoberta Pode Ajudar a Compreender Sociopatas *

*Os humanos e os roedores têm estruturas cerebrais semelhantes que regulam a empatia, sugerindo que este comportamento está profundamente enraizado na evolução dos mamíferos.*

https://www.natgeo.pt/animais/2020/...descoberta-pode-ajudar-compreender-sociopatas


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2020 às 12:17)

https://noticiasdonordeste.pt/aguia-imperial-iberica-regressa-a-tras-os-montes/


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2020 às 19:57)

Esta manhã no Azibo.

*Limenitis reducta.



*





*Um par de pernilongos.*
*



*

*Mergulhão-de-crista.*


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 01:16)

Documento interessante. 

http://atlas-mamiferos.uevora.pt/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/13_Especies-extintas-ou-duvidosas.pdf

Refere a provável presença do castor e do burro selvagem (zebro) até à Idade Média no território português.


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 15:55)

Ainda não se sabe se o zebro era um burro selvagem...
E depende muito se estamos perante um achado arqueológico bem definido ou se estamos perante uma designação popular atribuída a certos animais.
Algumas fontes falam na possibilidade de serem cavalos primitivos (com uma cabeça algo «aburricada», que podemos ainda ver nos dias de hoje em tantas raças antigas de cavalo) com zebruras em algumas partes do corpo.
Tal aspeto ainda surge em alguns cavalos de Sorraia e em mustangs de origem ibérica .
Alguns cavalos de Przewalski também têm essa caraterística e uma ou outra raça Russa.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 20:26)

O Alexandre Herculano num dos seus romances históricos refere a presença do onagro na Península. Será que encontrou algum documento antigo sobre este assunto? O onagro é um burro selvagem. 

Este é o burro selvagem que existe no Irão. 






E este é o da Etiópia.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 20:31)

Penso que o burro selvagem que existiu na Península seria mais próximo do parente que vivia no Médio Oriente. 

Provavelmente o burro seria inexistente na região Eurossiberiana e mais comum no Levante espanhol, Mancha, interior das Mesetas. Em Portugal existiria nas zonas mais secas e quentes do Alentejo, zonas planas e com poucas árvores, na região de Mértola, Almodôvar, Serpa, Castro Verde. 

O burro da Síria infelizmente extinguiu-se. 






Se quisermos um dia reintroduzir terá de ser com exemplares do Irão. 


_European travelers in the Middle East during the 15th and 16th centuries reported seeing large herds.[9] However, its numbers began to drop precipitously during the 18th and 19th centuries due to overhunting, and its existence was further imperiled by the regional upheaval of World War I. The last known wild specimen was fatally shot in 1927 at al Ghams near the Azraq oasis in Jordan, and the last captive specimen died the same year at the Tiergarten Schönbrunn, in Vienna._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_wild_ass


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Em França, aos poucos, o castor recupera.

https://www.la-croix.com/Sciences-e...etour-castor-Ile-France-2017-06-13-1200854596






E se em Portugal fosse reintroduzido, quais seriam os rios com melhores condições para receber o bicharoco?


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 20:41)

Também existia um burro selvagem no Magrebe, que já se extinguiu. Em África resta apenas uma subespécie na Somália, Eritreia e Etiópia. 






Imaginem uma reserva de vida selvagem no Alentejo com estes bichos a viver em estado selvagem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2020 às 21:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Não têm mesmo vergonha nenhuma... este veio ter comigo na boa, cheirou-lhe a nozes e pronto  Veio comer a barra de cereais que eu estava a agarrar. E como agradecimento, não resisti e fiz-lhe uma festa na barriga, ferrou-me os "dentinhos"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bichinho tão fofinho.   Quanto à dentada, é simples, tinhas a mão a cheirar a nozes não resistiu a dar uma dentada.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 21:33)

Artigo muito bom sobre o muflão em Espanha. 

http://cronicasdefauna.blogspot.com/2020/05/que-hacemos-con-el-muflon-exotico-o.html

Apesar de ser uma espécie introduzida, poderá ter um grande papel na preservação do lobo.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2020 às 21:40)

frederico disse:


> Também existia um burro selvagem no Magrebe, que já se extinguiu. Em África resta apenas uma subespécie na Somália, Eritreia e Etiópia.
> 
> Imaginem uma reserva de vida selvagem no Alentejo com estes bichos a viver em estado selvagem.



A introdução dos grandes herbívoros, uma maneira alternativa e barata de controlar a vegetação e até prevenir o risco de incêndios.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 21:45)

Lembrei-me agora de outro que poderia voltar, o que acham?

Bisonte-europeu...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mai 2020 às 22:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que bichinho tão fofinho.   Quanto à dentada, é simples, tinhas a mão a cheirar a nozes não resistiu a dar uma dentada.



E este? (precisamos de um emoji daqueles com corações nos olhos aqui! )



Red Squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Red Squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Red Squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr

Já as postei aqui há uns tempos, mas vale sempre a pena ver este bicharoco!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mai 2020 às 22:48)

frederico disse:


> Em França, aos poucos, o castor recupera.
> 
> https://www.la-croix.com/Sciences-e...etour-castor-Ile-France-2017-06-13-1200854596
> 
> ...


Em que zonas do país existia? Se o comportamento for igual ao do norte-americano, precisa de rios não muito grandes e com corrente não muito forte onde possa fazer as suas barragens.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 23:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Em que zonas do país existia? Se o comportamento for igual ao do norte-americano, precisa de rios não muito grandes e com corrente não muito forte onde possa fazer as suas barragens.





_Pero muy poca gente sabe que el castor ha vivido y vive en la Península Ibérica. Descrito en las obras clásicas de Historia Natural y también atestiguado por los restos paleontológicos, el castor vivió en España en las cuencas de los grandes ríos: Guadalquivir, Duero, Ebro y también en el Llobregat, al menos hasta época visigoda. Investigaciones realizadas por mi parte me hacen pensar que los últimos castores se extingueron en España a mediados del siglo XIX. Tanto en España como en Europa, los castores fueron exterminados por su piel y una sustancia extraída de ciertas glándulas, el castóreo, que tenía aplicaciones en farmacopea._
_
https://www.eldiario.es/clm/ecologica/castor-Espana-oportunidad-ganada_6_723787621.html


Históricamente, el castor también ha vivido en la Península Ibérica. Estrabón lo nombra inequívocamente en su obra “Geografía”, Libro III, y se han encontrado restos de castor en diversos yacimientos, asociados a distintos ríos del tercio Norte, datados desde la Edad del Hierro hasta el comienzo de la Edad Media. Por mi parte, en una investigación que hice, encontré un documento que hacía pensar que quedaban castores aún en España hacia mediados del siglo XIX. Mi conclusión es que el castor nunca llegó a ser demasiado abundante, y probablemente se extinguió más por la desaparición de su hábitat que por la explotación directa de su piel y su castóreo. _
_
http://cronicasdefauna.blogspot.com/2017/08/el-castor-en-espana-una-oportunidad.html_


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 23:24)

A designação de zebro por si só, por vezes, suscita dúvidas.

Que existiam alguns (não  todos) cavalos selvagens com zebruras nas patas, no ombro, (etc...) na Península Ibérica, disso não parece haver grandes dúvidas.
Basta ver as pinturas de Ekainberri e os testes genéticos nas nossas raças, indicam a influência de cavalos selvagens locais (particularmente éguas).
Em mustangs de origem ibérica, é possível encontrar os mesmos marcadores.
Muitas páginas foram dedicadas ao tema e muitos poucas se lembraram dos cavalos primitivos ibéricos.
Ainda hoje há quem chame de «burra» ao Garrano.

Se formos procurar referências ao contexto arqueológico, na P. Ibérica, o mais parecido que encontramos a um zebro (como algo relacionado com a zebra) será provavelmente o _Equus hydruntinus_.
Osteologicamente, esta espécie «extinguiu-se» na Europa, durante a Idade do Bronze (na França), mas os dados históricos sugerem-nos que sobreviveu até tempos bem mais recentes.
Isto poderá ser assim, porque em alguns solos, os ossos não se preservam bem e nem sempre é fácil de encontrar ossadas antigas.
Certos estudos genéticos sugerem fortemente que o _Equus hydruntinus _e_ Equus hemionus_, são a mesma espécie.
O hemíono, não é propriamente um burro, mas algo entre um burro e um cavalo, em termos fenotípicos.
Osteologicamente e em termos gerais, é inclusivamente difícil distinguir entre _E. hydruntinus_ e _E. hemionus_, apesar das diferenças temporais e espaciais.
É cada vez mais óbvio que havia uma continuidade de habitats e espécies entre a Ásia e a Europa.

Se formos procurar referências a um contexto histórico:

-Textos oriundos de tribunais em Espanha escritos em latim no séc XII, usavam o termo «zebra ónagro».
-No séc XII, o zebro é referido como peça de caça, juntamente com o corço, a lebre, o coelho, o veado ,o javali, a perdiz e o urso, num texto que se refere à região de Cuenca e Teruel
-No séc XIII Rodrigo Jiménez de Rada, Arcebispo de toledo, usa o termo «onagrorum», em Latim.
-No séc XIII, General Estoria de Alfonso X de Castilha, diz que os ónagros são como a zebra.
No séc XV, Enrique de Villena, faz uma clara distinção entre carne de cavalo e de zebro.

Realmente esta espécie (hemíono) tem interesse para reintrodução, mediante certas condições e cuidados (a variedade existente no Irão e/ou Turquemenistão serve perfeitamente para o efeito) e além do seu papel ecológico, tem também o potencial de atrair turistas e de dar uma nova oportunidade à espécie que em muitos locais, está em declínio.

-


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2020 às 23:24)

O comportamento é idêntico. Será necessário um curso de água mais ou menos natural com boa cobertura vegetal nas margens.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mai 2020 às 23:26)

frederico disse:


> _Pero muy poca gente sabe que el castor ha vivido y vive en la Península Ibérica. Descrito en las obras clásicas de Historia Natural y también atestiguado por los restos paleontológicos, el castor vivió en España en las cuencas de los grandes ríos: Guadalquivir, Duero, Ebro y también en el Llobregat, al menos hasta época visigoda. Investigaciones realizadas por mi parte me hacen pensar que los últimos castores se extingueron en España a mediados del siglo XIX. Tanto en España como en Europa, los castores fueron exterminados por su piel y una sustancia extraída de ciertas glándulas, el castóreo, que tenía aplicaciones en farmacopea.
> 
> https://www.eldiario.es/clm/ecologica/castor-Espana-oportunidad-ganada_6_723787621.html
> 
> ...


Parece-me então que em Portugal só, eventualmente, poderá ter existido na bacia do Douro. Apesar de me parecer que se calhar nem isso... devem estar mais a falar do Douro a montante das arribas, em território mais plano.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mai 2020 às 23:27)

Dan disse:


> O comportamento é idêntico. Será necessário um curso de água mais ou menos natural com boa cobertura vegetal nas margens.


O Fervença poderia ser uma opção...


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 23:30)

Sobre o castor:

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pode-o-castor-europeu-voltar-a-portugal/


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 23:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me então que em Portugal só, eventualmente, poderá ter existido na bacia do Douro. Apesar de me parecer que se calhar nem isso... devem estar mais a falar do Douro a montante das arribas, em território mais plano.



Se até estava presente no Guadalquivir, especulo que poderia também ter existido no Guadiana e mais a Norte no rio Minho. 

O Guadiana ali na zona de Mérida, Badajoz, Elvas é um rio calmo, em zona plana.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2020 às 23:37)

João Pedro disse:


> O Fervença poderia ser uma opção...



 Por aqui ainda é capaz de haver alguns troços de rios, mais ou menos naturais, onde esses animais poderiam prosperar.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 23:38)

Como se sabe parte do território português é marcado por serras com solos altamente erodidos e pouco produtivos. Ao longo de séculos a população arrasou totalmente a vegetão ripícola. Porquê? Ora os melhore solos eram os solos dos vales dos cursos de água! Já os solos das serras ficavam para o gado. Isto é bem visível na serra algarvia, nos vales das ribeiras de Odeleite, Foupana e Beliche. Até décadas atrás, quando os montes algarvios eram ainda muito povoados, estes vales estavam ocupados com hortas, pomares, olivais. Por vezes era necessário caminhar quilómetros para ver um freixo. Nos últimos 15 anos, com o despovoamento, houve uma recuperação notável da vegetação ribeirinha, e agora há muitos freixos e choupos jovens a nascer espontaneamente nas margens das ribeiras. E só não há mais por causa dos incêndios e das limpezas.

É possível que esta destruição extraordinária de habit tenha sido a principal causa da extinção do castor em Portugal.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

frederico disse:


> Lembrei-me agora de outro que poderia voltar, o que acham?
> 
> Bisonte-europeu...


da ultima vez que cá andaram não existiam eucaliptais e pinhais ou melhor monocultura, na zona onde ainda habitam a vegetação é muito diferente da de cá e ainda mantém as mesmas características de outrora


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 23:41)

frederico disse:


> Lembrei-me agora de outro que poderia voltar, o que acham?
> 
> Bisonte-europeu...



Tanto em Portugal como em Espanha, só existem em espaços vedados.
Penso que deviam ampliar as zonas onde são criados e criar núcleos distintos (ainda que as vedações provavelmente tenham que ser mantidas).


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 23:43)

frederico disse:


> Artigo muito bom sobre o muflão em Espanha.
> 
> http://cronicasdefauna.blogspot.com/2020/05/que-hacemos-con-el-muflon-exotico-o.html
> 
> Apesar de ser uma espécie introduzida, poderá ter um grande papel na preservação do lobo.



Atenção que o muflão já existiu na P. Ibérica e já está também presente no nosso país (Beira Baixa).


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2020 às 23:44)

belem disse:


> Tanto em Portugal como em Espanha, só existem em espaços vedados.
> Penso que deviam ampliar as zonas onde são criados e criar núcleos distintos (ainda que as vedações provavelmente tenham que ser mantidas).



Será que no Nordeste transmontano, na mancha de carvalhal partilhada com a Galiza, poderiam viver em liberdade total?


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2020 às 23:45)

O bisonte americano já voltou ao México, numa área aberta e de clima seco. O bisonte europeu também não deve ter grandes dificuldades em viver em ambientes mediterrânicos, com vegetação mais aberta, assim como o montado.


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 23:51)

belem disse:


> A designação de zebro por si só, por vezes, suscita dúvidas.
> 
> Que existiam alguns (não todos) cavalos selvagens com zebruras nas patas e no ombro, na Península Ibérica, disso não parece haver grandes dúvidas.
> Basta ver as pinturas de Ekainberri e os testes genéticos nas nossas raças, indicam a influência de cavalos selvagens locais (particularmente éguas).
> ...



Muitos restos de hemíono, já foram encontrados na Estremadura, no Ribatejo e na Beira Litoral, por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (27 Mai 2020 às 00:00)

Um dos artigos que eu coloquei refere que o muflão presente em Espanha poderá descender de populações de ovelhas domesticadas que voltaram ao meio natural e se assilvestraram, milénios atrás. A ser verdade, isto não abre mais hipóteses de se conseguir recuperar um dia o auroque?


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2020 às 00:11)

frederico disse:


> Um dos artigos que eu coloquei refere que o muflão presente em Espanha poderá descender de populações de ovelhas domesticadas que voltaram ao meio natural e se assilvestraram, milénios atrás. A ser verdade, isto não abre mais hipóteses de se conseguir recuperar um dia o auroque?



Os muflões que temos atualmente na P. Ibérica são _Ovis ammon_ tal como os que eram aqui encontrados no Paleolítico.
A maior diferença deverá estar no tamanho e na variedade.

Quanto ao auroque, basta ver o tópico sobre o mesmo que já existe aqui no forum.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Mai 2020 às 00:38)

Dan disse:


> O bisonte americano já voltou ao México, numa área aberta e de clima seco. O bisonte europeu também não deve ter grandes dificuldades em viver em ambientes mediterrânicos, com vegetação mais aberta, assim como o montado.


 o problema é a forragem nos eucaliptais e pinhais é praticamente tudo arbustos como tojo, no montado não iria ter problema pois é mais graminias que são a maioria da dieta. 



frederico disse:


> isto não abre mais hipóteses de se conseguir recuperar um dia o auroque?


 sei que não é este o tópico mas a minha opinião e a de muita gente é não só a clonagem pode trazer uma espécie extinta. Uma vez extinto a genética perde-se, muita gente argumenta que projectos como o Tauros não produzem um auroque   mas sim um bovino que se parece e comporta como um é como querer recriar um Trex ou velocirraptor usando as aves como ponto de partida    a genética é complicada e pode-se ter perdido partes importantes do seu genoma


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2020 às 13:04)

Como ainda temos raças autóctones primitivas, precisamos é de conservar as variedades mais primitivas, que ainda têm semelhanças em relação ao auroque, e que estão em vias de extinção.

Não iremos precisar de uma recriação do auroque.feita pelo Tauros.
Aliás o Tauros, é que aconselhou  a usar Maronesa primitiva na Faia Brava.


----------



## frederico (28 Mai 2020 às 11:25)

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/populacao-do...metade-na-ultima-decada---estudo-9068637.html

É possível que uma das causas desta redução esteja ligada ao abandono das culturas de cereais. É certo que antigamente se destruíram solos com os exageros das campanhas do trigo, mas o modelo antigo de paisagem em mosaico, com floresta, matos, pastagens e terras de cereais fornecia alimento a espécies como a abetarda, sisão, rola-brava ou perdiz. Os caçadores sabem disto melhor que ninguém, por isso muitas associações cultivam trigo nas reservas de caça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 12:01)

Golfinhos no Rio Tejo? Num rio tão poluído? Interessante... 
https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2020/05/grupos-de-golfinhos-tem-visitado-o-rio-tejo-videos/


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Golfinhos no Rio Tejo? Num rio tão poluído? Interessante...
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/2020/05/grupos-de-golfinhos-tem-visitado-o-rio-tejo-videos/


não são residentes e a água tem vindo a melhorar


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

Hoje vi duas cobras num espaço de 2km

Esta pequenita, incrivel como ela estava bem camuflada, quase se confunde com o pavimento, apanhei um valente susto:





E uma enorme, com uns 2 metros de comprimento e 7cm de diâmetro, a mergulhar para uma ribeira, acho que nunca tinha visto uma tão grande.
Infelizmente só a vi ao longe e ela ia com pressa, não tive tempo para tirar foto.

Nos últimos tempos também tenho visto muitos coelhos e ouriços-cacheiros por essas matas a fora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2020 às 21:40)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje vi duas cobras num espaço de 2km
> 
> Esta pequenita, incrivel como ela estava bem camuflada, quase se confunde com o pavimento, apanhei um valente susto:
> 
> ...


Serão duas víboras? 

O meu conhecimento sobre répteis não é o melhor...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 21:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Serão duas víboras?
> 
> O meu conhecimento sobre répteis não é o melhor...


Não, é uma cobra-de-ferradura


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2020 às 15:57)

Não se consegue visualizar, com mais detalhe, mas sim, trata-se de uma rola-turca.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 15:58)

Não dá para ver muito bem, pois foi tirada um pouco longe e tive de fazer zoom, mas parecem-me rolas turcas, confirmam?


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2020 às 16:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não dá para ver muito bem, pois foi tirada um pouco longe e tive de fazer zoom, mas parecem-me rolas turcas, confirmam?



Sim, são rolas-turcas (_Streptopelia decaocto_).


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 17:02)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, são rolas-turcas (_Streptopelia decaocto_).


Vejo muitas por aqui, às vezes andam em bando, todos os dias ouço o seu canto.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2020 às 17:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vejo muitas por aqui, às vezes andam em bando, todos os dias ouço o seu canto.



São cada vez mais comuns! Colonizaram praticamente todo o país nos últimos 20 anos, lembro-me quando começaram a aparecer em maior número no final do anos 90 do século passado, rapidamente se adaptaram a viver e meios urbanos e em zonas rurais.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2020 às 17:58)

Também existem por aqui!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2020 às 19:04)

Thomar disse:


> Também existem por aqui!


Na realidade já existem por todo o país. Ainda me lembro do tempo em que só existiam nas áreas metropolitanas, nem foi há muitos anos (20, no máximo).


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 19:11)

MSantos disse:


> São cada vez mais comuns! Colonizaram praticamente todo o país nos últimos 20 anos, lembro-me quando começaram a aparecer em maior número no final do anos 90 do século passado, rapidamente se adaptaram a viver e meios urbanos e em zonas rurais.


Verdade, andei a pesquisar e há 20 anos eram raras em Portugal e agora abundam.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2020 às 14:41)

_Em grutas no Algarve e noutros pontos de Portugal, uma equipa de bioespeleólogos tem acumulado descobertas de novas espécies e géneros de organismos. _

https://nationalgeographic.sapo.pt/...gens/2139-por-baixo-do-algarve-que-conhecemos


----------



## frederico (7 Jun 2020 às 15:06)

Sobre as rolas-turcas...

Os meus pais têm uma horta com galinhas e patos à solta. No Verão passado andava na zona um grande bando destas rolas-turcas. Devo dizer que muita gente detesta estas aves, ora porque pousam nas árvores e defecam em cima dos carros que estão à sombra, ora porque comem o milho e o trigo que deixam para as aves de capoeira. Subitamente, começaram a aparecer rolas-turcas mortas por todo o lado. Os animais de capoeira dos meus pais também morreram quase todos. Provavelmente o que aconteceu foi isto. Alguém deu trigo envenenado às rolas. Tanto as rolas como os pombos quando consomem veneno tentam regurgitar para a água. As rolas devem ter regurgitado para a água dos bichos dos meus pais e estes morreram ao consumir a água envenenada. É uma hipótese. O boato circulou na zona, de que alguém tinha envenenado as rolas. Tive pena de não ter estado nessa altura em Portugal, pois teria recolhido os animais mortos e feito uma queixa.

EDIT:

os portugueses têm um problema cultural com a Natureza que não se vê noutros povos do Norte. Tudo faz mal. As folhas das árvores sujam as ruas, logo toca a abater árvores. Os pardais fazem barulho. As rolas fazem barulho. Os peneireiros comem a caça. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2020 às 09:11)

frederico disse:


> Sobre as rolas-turcas...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jun 2020 às 18:28)

Alguém me consegue dizer o nome deste inseto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2020 às 18:52)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer o nome deste inseto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu conheço-o, como sendo o bicho-pau.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jun 2020 às 19:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu conheço-o, como sendo o bicho-pau.


Obrigado.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2020 às 19:37)

o problema da rola-turca é o mesmo de sempre. Foi introduzida porque uns bacanos  gostam de andar aos tiros para depois comer uns passaritos como petisco. A nossa rola já andava pelas ruas da amargura e são ultrapassadas pelas turcas mais adaptáveis provavelmente por terem menos medo dos humanos


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2020 às 19:55)

frederico disse:


> Sobre as rolas-turcas...
> 
> Os meus pais têm uma horta com galinhas e patos à solta. No Verão passado andava na zona um grande bando destas rolas-turcas. Devo dizer que muita gente detesta estas aves, ora porque pousam nas árvores e defecam em cima dos carros que estão à sombra, ora porque comem o milho e o trigo que deixam para as aves de capoeira. Subitamente, começaram a aparecer rolas-turcas mortas por todo o lado. Os animais de capoeira dos meus pais também morreram quase todos. Provavelmente o que aconteceu foi isto. Alguém deu trigo envenenado às rolas. Tanto as rolas como os pombos quando consomem veneno tentam regurgitar para a água. As rolas devem ter regurgitado para a água dos bichos dos meus pais e estes morreram ao consumir a água envenenada. É uma hipótese. O boato circulou na zona, de que alguém tinha envenenado as rolas. Tive pena de não ter estado nessa altura em Portugal, pois teria recolhido os animais mortos e feito uma queixa.
> 
> ...



E até existe gente supostamente bem informada, que acusa a rola-turca de ser uma invasora (como se de uma exótica se tratasse).
Tudo um perfeito disparate, pois a expansão desta espécie no nosso país, foi completamente natural.
E também há quem diga que prejudica a rola-brava, mas até hoje ainda não li um estudo que fosse a provar tal coisa.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2020 às 20:07)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema da rola-turca é o mesmo de sempre. Foi introduzida porque uns bacanos  gostam de andar aos tiros para depois comer uns passaritos como petisco. A nossa rola já andava pelas ruas da amargura e são ultrapassadas pelas turcas mais adaptáveis provavelmente por terem menos medo dos humanos



Ena, juro que quando escrevi o que escrevi, nem tinha lido o teu post. lol
É que opiniões como essa existem em muitos foruns e páginas do facebook.
Então, por favor, vê a coisa pelo lado positivo: aprendestes hoje algo novo e sem precisar de sair do forum que mais frequentas (penso eu de que).


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2020 às 20:29)

belem disse:


> Ena, juro que quando escrevi o que escrevi, nem tinha lido o teu post. lol
> É que opiniões como essa existem em muitos foruns e páginas do facebook.
> Então, por favor, vê a coisa pelo lado positivo: aprendestes hoje algo novo e sem precisar de sair do forum que mais frequentas (penso eu de que).


então porque só no sec 20 começaram a expandir o seu território e a rola comum continua a desaparecer estando já classificada com vulnerável e tal começou com a colonização por parte da rola turca, só porque não existem estudos não impede que seja a rola turca a principal causa da diminuição da rola comum   e continuo com a ideia de que com ajuda humana.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

Não existe prova nenhuma que a rola turca tenha contribuído para a diminuição da rola brava em Portugal (estudos?). Por outro lado até existe uma teoria (que eu não advogo por não conhecer estudos que o provem) que a prática da caça, da qual eu não sou particular adepto, contribuiu para a expansão de algumas espécies como a rola brava ou a perdiz (por libertação dos espécimes para a prática do "desporto").


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

camrov8 disse:


> então porque só no sec 20 começaram a expandir o seu território e a rola comum continua a desaparecer estando já classificada com vulnerável e tal começou com a colonização por parte da rola turca, só porque não existem estudos não impede que seja a rola turca a principal causa da diminuição da rola comum   e continuo com a ideia de que com ajuda humana.



A colonização de novos territórios não escolhe datas. É um processo dinâmico, tanto poderia ter ocorrido há 20, há 40 ou há 200 anos atrás.
Existem mais espécies a expandir-se rapidamente, e nunca ninguém as viu como exóticas e/ou como causadoras do declínio de outras espécies.
Quanto às rolas-bravas, antes das pessoas acusarem a rola-turca, acho que se deviam estudar as razões principais do seu declínio.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2020 às 21:33)

Aqui indicam que as causas principais, são a destruição do habitat e a exploração insustentável (caça excessiva):

http://datazone.birdlife.org/species/factsheet/european-turtle-dove-streptopelia-turtur/details


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Jun 2020 às 00:14)

camrov8 disse:


> da ultima vez que cá andaram não existiam eucaliptais e pinhais ou melhor monocultura, na zona onde ainda habitam a vegetação é muito diferente da de cá e ainda mantém as mesmas características de outrora



É pá, ó camrov8, e você a dar-lhe com a monocultura do pinhal!!! 

Já viu onde pastam os esquilos na fotografia do João Pedro??? https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/pagina-234#post-786472 

Por favor tire a "pala" das monoculturas. Não fossem elas e ainda hoje andávamos vestidos de peles a caçar coelhos e pescar ameijoas.

E, já agora, se for uma "monocultura" de sobreiro no Alentejo, ou nas penedias do rio Paiva, já está tudo ok para si? 

E uma "monocultura" de faias nos montes cantábricos? 






É que, caso não saiba, uma boa parte das florestas naturais no mundo são "monoculturas"...

Santa paciência...


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2020 às 11:43)

belem disse:


> E até existe gente supostamente bem informada, que acusa a rola-turca de ser uma invasora (como se de uma exótica se tratasse).
> Tudo um perfeito disparate, pois a expansão desta espécie no nosso país, foi completamente natural.
> E também há quem diga que prejudica a rola-brava, mas até hoje ainda não li um estudo que fosse a provar tal coisa.



A rola-turca pode ser considerada uma exótica já que não fazia parte da avifauna portuguesa há 30 anos quando começaram a aparecer. O aumento brutal deveu-se a uma eficaz adaptação a ambientes humanizados e um forte potencial reprodutivo, que lhe permitiu em pouco tempo expandir-se por toda a Europa. A rola-turca ocupa o mesmo nicho ecológico que a  rola-comum e compete pelo mesmo tipo de alimento. Mesmo sem estudos, não é descabido pensar que a rola-turca, maior e mais adaptável seja mais um prego no caixão da rola-comum, embora não seja a principal causa do declínio desta. A rola-turca não é a única espécie de ave com comportamento invasor, temos ainda o periquito-de-colar, o bico-de-lacre entre outras.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2020 às 11:52)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema da rola-turca é o mesmo de sempre. Foi introduzida porque uns bacanos  gostam de andar aos tiros para depois comer uns passaritos como petisco. A nossa rola já andava pelas ruas da amargura e são ultrapassadas pelas turcas mais adaptáveis provavelmente por terem menos medo dos humanos



A rola-turca não foi introduzida em Portugal, Expandiu-se, fruto da grande capacidade de adaptação e oportunismo da espécie. Em Portugal a caça da rola-turca nem se quer é permitida, portanto não faz sentido dizer que foi introduzida para uns "bacanos" lhes darem tiros.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jun 2020 às 12:25)

MSantos disse:


> A rola-turca não foi introduzida em Portugal, Expandiu-se, fruto da grande capacidade de adaptação e oportunismo da espécie. Em Portugal a caça da rola-turca nem se quer é permitida, portanto não faz sentido dizer que foi introduzida para uns "bacanos" lhes darem tiros.


tanto gostam de dar na cabeça que nem vêm que então é ainda pior e vamos por partes .
são mesmo ingénuos como apareceu o lagostim em Portugal o peixe gato no douro e no tejo  a carpa do Nilo em 1001 lagoas e barragens os papagaios que invadiram o sul de Espanha parece que nenhuma espécie alguma vez foi libertada para caça.
Admitindo que a expansão da rola-turca é 100% natural  ela acaba por ser responsável pelo desaparecimento da rola comum uma vez que ocupa o mesmo nicho ecológico competindo directamente e se a sua caça é proibida.
E a caça a rola comum não é proibida onde esta a lógica disto uma espécie  que esta em crise pode ser caçada e outra que floresce é proibido


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jun 2020 às 12:36)

bandevelugo disse:


> É pá, ó camrov8, e você a dar-lhe com a monocultura do pinhal!!!
> 
> Já viu onde pastam os esquilos na fotografia do João Pedro??? https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/biodiversidade.2732/pagina-234#post-786472
> 
> ...


Nunca deve ter dado um passeio num eucaliptal e qual a lógica entre monocultura e sermos caçadores recolectores. E depois as faias são autocnes com um habita associado não é monocultura pois tem uma serie de outra flora que serve de alimento, já se perguntou porque motivo os javalis atacam os campos agriculturas. E o eucalipto não é autóctone nada na europa o usa como alimento e os niveis inferiores estão ocupados por infestantes como o tojo e tire as palas de quem nada sabe e opina e para ajuda o esquilo vermelho é uma praga invasora que foi introduzida e não pastam


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2020 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> A rola-turca pode ser considerada uma exótica já que não fazia parte da avifauna portuguesa há 30 anos quando começaram a aparecer. O aumento brutal deveu-se a uma eficaz adaptação a ambientes humanizados e um forte potencial reprodutivo, que lhe permitiu em pouco tempo expandir-se por toda a Europa. A rola-turca ocupa o mesmo nicho ecológico que a  rola-comum e compete pelo mesmo tipo de alimento. Mesmo sem estudos, não é descabido pensar que a rola-turca, maior e mais adaptável seja mais um prego no caixão da rola-comum, embora não seja a principal causa do declínio desta. A rola-turca não é a única espécie de ave com comportamento invasor, temos ainda o periquito-de-colar, o bico-de-lacre entre outras.



Então não temos os mesmos critérios quanto ao que é exótico ou não.
Se a camurça nos próximos anos se expandir naturalmente até Portugal é uma exótica? E o chacal?
A rola-turca dä-se melhor em ambientes humanizados, enquanto a rola-brava prefere ambientes tranquilos, daí que seja normal que a expansão da rola-turca não seja a razão principal do declínio da rola-brava
Poderá é não ser necessariamente benéfica, mas muitas pessoas exageram na atribuição de culpas à rola-turca.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jun 2020 às 13:11)

belem disse:


> Então não temos os mesmos critérios quanto ao que é exótico ou não.
> Se a camurça nos próximos anos se expandir naturalmente até Portugal é uma exótica? E o chacal?
> A rola-turca dä-se melhor em ambientes humanizados, enquanto a rola-brava prefere ambientes tranquilos, daí que seja normal que a expansão da rola-turca não seja a razão principal do declínio da rola-brava  Poderá não ser benéfica, mas muitas pessoas exageram na atribuição de culpas à rola-turca


se calhar temos , quanto a camurça e afins seria um repovoamento uma espécie exótica é introduzida artificialmente e que compete com nativas por um nicho ecológico, então o que levou a que a rola turca se começasse a expandir o que mudou alguma coisa despoletou


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2020 às 13:13)

camrov8 disse:


> tanto gostam de dar na cabeça que nem vêm que então é ainda pior e vamos por partes .
> são mesmo ingénuos como apareceu o lagostim em Portugal o peixe gato no douro e no tejo  a carpa do Nilo em 1001 lagoas e barragens os papagaios que invadiram o sul de Espanha parece que nenhuma espécie alguma vez foi libertada para caça.
> Admitindo que a expansão da rola-turca é 100% natural  ela acaba por ser responsável pelo desaparecimento da rola comum uma vez que ocupa o mesmo nicho ecológico competindo directamente e se a sua caça é proibida.
> E a caça a rola comum não é proibida onde esta a lógica disto uma espécie  que esta em crise pode ser caçada e outra que floresce é proibido



Sim, alguma medida de gestão terá que ser implementada à rola-turca.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jun 2020 às 13:16)

belem disse:


> Sim, alguma medida de gestão terá que ser implementada à rola-turca.


nem que seja a total proibição da caça


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2020 às 13:17)

Qualquer animal procura um nicho ecológico e é um potencial competidor para algumas espécies, seja introduzido pelo Homem ou não.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2020 às 14:31)

Pode nem haver qualquer tipo de competição entre essas duas espécies de rolas. A rola turca tem características que a levam a tirar vantagens dos ambientes humanizados. As espécies que lidam melhor com a presença humana estão em expansão, por oposição das espécies mais "selvagens". O coiote, o raccoon, o esquilo cinzento, o chacal dourado, espécies que beneficiam da presença humana e estão em expansão na América ou na Europa. O uso do solo pelo homem tem sido um fator importante que levou a beneficiar algumas espécies em detrimento de outras. Agora, com as alterações climáticas, muitas espécies vão ter também de se deslocar para outras paragens para sobreviver.


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2020 às 15:14)

vitamos disse:


> Não existe prova nenhuma que a rola turca tenha contribuído para a diminuição da rola brava em Portugal (estudos?). Por outro lado até existe uma teoria (que eu não advogo por não conhecer estudos que o provem) que a prática da caça, da qual eu não sou particular adepto, contribuiu para a expansão de algumas espécies como a rola brava ou a perdiz (por libertação dos espécimes para a prática do "desporto").



Nas zonas onde há uma paisagem «mosaico», matos alternados com campos agrícolas tradicionais e culturas de cereais, há mais caça miúda. As reservas de caçadores semeiam trigo que serve de alimento às perdizes e às rolas, o que em algumas regiões do país ajudou as populações das espécies. A cultura do trigo também ajuda a abetarda e o sisão. 

Quanto à rola-turca, é uma espécie que me parece ter um habitat diferente da rola-brava. A rola-turca vive próxima das povoações, vilas e aldeias, é quase uma espécie urbana. Já a rola-brava tolera pouco a presença humana, tende a viver afastada das povoações.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2020 às 15:23)

camrov8 disse:


> tanto gostam de dar na cabeça que nem vêm que então é ainda pior e vamos por partes .
> são mesmo ingénuos como apareceu o lagostim em Portugal o peixe gato no douro e no tejo  a carpa do Nilo em 1001 lagoas e barragens os papagaios que invadiram o sul de Espanha parece que nenhuma espécie alguma vez foi libertada para caça.
> Admitindo que a expansão da rola-turca é 100% natural  ela acaba por ser responsável pelo desaparecimento da rola comum uma vez que ocupa o mesmo nicho ecológico competindo directamente e se a sua caça é proibida.
> E a caça a rola comum não é proibida onde esta a lógica disto uma espécie  que esta em crise pode ser caçada e outra que floresce é proibido



Como referes há vários exemplos de espécies que foram introduzidas para serem caçadas/pescadas, tais como o faisão ou o Muflão (Caça) ou o achigã, ou o Lúcio (pesca). Mas não foi o caso da rola-turca, que ao contrário do que sucede em Espanha, cá em Portugal a espécie ainda não pode ser legalmente caçada. A caça à rola-comum está cada vez mais restringida e mais ano menos ano vai acabar por ser suspensa.


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

Ainda há cerca de um ano falei com caçadores na Andaluzia na zona de El Granado. Consideram que a redução brutal da caça miúda na região está ligada ao abandono das culturas agrícolas tradicionais que eram feitas na região, grão-de-bico, tremoços, trigo, cevada, centeio. Isto além das doenças virais nos coelhos. Recordo-me de passar numa noite de luar na estrada que liga Tharsis a Villablanca, é uma imagem que retenho e nunca esquecerei, era miúdo: nas bermas da estrada havia centenas de coelhos. Hoje não há quase nenhum. Esta zona aliás teve lince-ibérico até aos anos 90. Outra imagem que retenho é de uma caçada a que assisti numa zona entre Córdoba e Jaén. Foram mortas nesse dia mais de 400 lebres. Saltavam lebres de todos os lados


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 15:40)

frederico disse:


> Ainda há cerca de um ano falei com caçadores na Andaluzia na zona de El Granado. Consideram que a redução brutal da caça miúda na região está ligada ao abandono das culturas agrícolas tradicionais que eram feitas na região, grão-de-bico, tremoços, trigo, cevada, centeio. Isto além das doenças virais nos coelhos. Recordo-me de passar numa noite de luar na estrada que liga Tharsis a Villablanca, é uma imagem que retenho e nunca esquecerei, era miúdo: nas bermas da estrada havia centenas de coelhos. Hoje não há quase nenhum. Esta zona aliás teve lince-ibérico até aos anos 90. Outra imagem que retenho é de uma caçada a que assisti numa zona entre Córdoba e Jaén. Foram mortas nesse dia mais de 400 lebres. Saltavam lebres de todos os lados


Entre 2001 e 2003 vivi na Corte do Pinto, não muito longe de Mértola. Lembro-me de, a cada ano, ver o número de lebres a diminuir. Em 2001 ainda havia uma quantidade grande de lebres que inclusive atravessavam a estrada nacional, em 2003 muitas já tinham desaparecido. Hoje em dia praticamente não há nenhuma e só as vejo certas vezes em caminhos rurais com pouco tráfego... 
Foi a época da doença das lebres!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2020 às 15:48)

belem disse:


> Então não temos os mesmos critérios quanto ao que é exótico ou não.
> Se a camurça nos próximos anos se expandir naturalmente até Portugal é uma exótica? E o chacal?
> A rola-turca dä-se melhor em ambientes humanizados, enquanto a rola-brava prefere ambientes tranquilos, daí que seja normal que a expansão da rola-turca não seja a razão principal do declínio da rola-brava
> Poderá é não ser necessariamente benéfica, mas muitas pessoas exageram na atribuição de culpas à rola-turca.



*Espécie Exótica: *toda a espécie que se encontra fora de sua área de distribuição natural, isto é, que não é originária de um determinado local.

A rola-turca encaixa neste perfil, não há memória de haver rolas desta espécie por cá, trata-se de uma colonização recente (últimos 20/30 anos), à boleia da humanização da paisagem. Para além de exótica, veremos se não é também invasora.

A camurça e o chacal tiveram distribuição histórica em Portugal? Sinceramente desconheço. Se tiveram trata-se de uma recolonização e não de espécies exóticas.

A cabra-montesa que actualmente anda pelo Gerês (Capra pyrenaica victoriae) também é uma subespécie exótica, a subespécie que lá andava _Capra pyrenaica lusitanica_ desapareceu para sempre.


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2020 às 16:11)

Alguém sabe quando se deu a extinção da cabra-montês na serra da Estrela?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 17:46)

frederico disse:


> Alguém sabe quando se deu a extinção da cabra-montês na serra da Estrela?


Século XVIII, suponho...


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2020 às 20:46)

MSantos disse:


> *Espécie Exótica: *toda a espécie que se encontra fora de sua área de distribuição natural, isto é, que não é originária de um determinado local.
> 
> A rola-turca encaixa neste perfil, não há memória de haver rolas desta espécie por cá, trata-se de uma colonização recente (últimos 20/30 anos), à boleia da humanização da paisagem. Para além de exótica, veremos se não é também invasora.
> 
> ...



Então se uma espécie coloniza naturalmente um local a partir de um núcleo não introduzido, é exótica?
Achas que as espécies têm origem em toda a sua área de distribuição natural? O irónico, é que muitas espécies já nem sequer existem nos seus locais de origem!

E já existem estudos que tornam a autenticidade da cabra do Gerês como subespécie diferenciada algo improvável e quem diga que na Peninsula Ibérica provavelmente existiam apenas duas subespécies diferenciadas: uma ocuparia grande parte da Ibéria e outra estaria restrita à zona dos Pirinéus e atualmente encontra-se extinta (trata-se do bucardo).
Não analisaram geneticamente a do Gerês, mas duvido que fosse diferente da que existia na Galiza.
Por isso provavelmente a que existia no Gerês, seria mesmo a _Capra pyrenaica victoriae_.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5279733/

https://www.researchgate.net/public...he_genetic_history_of_the_European_wild_goats


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2020 às 21:57)

belem disse:


> Então se uma espécie coloniza naturalmente um local a partir de um núcleo não introduzido, é exótica?
> Achas que as espécies têm origem em toda a sua área de distribuição natural? O irónico, é que muitas espécies já nem sequer existem nos seus locais de origem!
> 
> E já existem estudos que tornam a autenticidade da cabra do Gerês como subespécie diferenciada algo improvável e quem diga que na Peninsula Ibérica provavelmente existiam apenas duas subespécies diferenciadas: uma ocuparia grande parte da Ibéria e outra estaria restrita à zona dos Pirinéus e atualmente encontra-se extinta (trata-se do bucardo).
> ...



Parece que fenotipicamente havia algumas diferenças com a cabra que há em Gredos, mas isso não é suficiente para termos uma sub-espécie.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 00:32)

_The validity of Cabrera's four Capra pyrenaica-subspecies is questioned and discussed (Couturier, 1962; Clouet, 1979; Shackleton, 1997; Manceau et al. 1999). This taxonomy is questionable because it is based on only two morphological criteria which are variable within Iberian Ibex populations (Couturier, 1962; Clouet, 1979; Manceau et al. 1999), namely coat colour and horn morphology (Cabrera 1911; Manceau et al. 1999). Recent genetic analyses have cast doubt on the generally accepted taxonomy of the species (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009; Manceau et al. 1999). Based on their mitochondrial DNA sequence polymorphism it does propose the distinction of two Capra pyrenaica-subspecies (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009; Manceau et al. 1999). Genetic analysis did not support the recognition of the subspecies Capra pyrenaica hispanica and Capra pyrenaica victoriae (Manceau et al. 1999). The Portuguese subspecies Capra pyrenaica lusitanica was not included into this genetic study, because it was extinct at the time (Manceau et al. 1999). However, the genetic analysis showed that the Pyrenean population was distinctive from other Spanish populations (Manceau et al. 1999). There is a need for comprehensive revision that integrates genetic and morphological approaches resulting in a definitive description and differentiation of the subspecies (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009). (Perez et al. 2002; Wilson and Reeder 2005) _
_
https://petermaas.nl/extinct-archive/speciesinfo/portugueseibex.htm_


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 00:57)

Deixa-mos vos contar algo que eu presenciei hoje. 
Hoje por questões de saúde da minha mulher tive que me deslocar a Ponte de Sôr, e quando passava perto da barragem de Montargil, 
observei de mais perto e diria muito perto a natureza na sua forma mais bela e cruel ao mesmo tempo,
Uma ave de rapina, julgo que uma águia (era mesmo muito grande), à caça de um pequeno _pardalito_ a apenas poucos metros do carro [talvez 5 metros (e nunca, nunca vi uma águia tão perto)], quase lhe bati com o carro e foi a safa para o _pardalito_, pois a águia assustou-se com o carro e o _pardalito_ conseguiu (pelo menos naquela altura não ser o almoço dela. 
Foi lindo!


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 01:27)

E agora deixo-vos umas fotografias de uns bicharorocos pequenitos, neste caso escaravelhos:


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 01:32)

Abelha:


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 01:34)

Libelinha:


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Jun 2020 às 02:34)

camrov8 disse:


> Nunca deve ter dado um passeio num eucaliptal e qual a lógica entre monocultura e sermos caçadores recolectores. E depois as faias são autocnes com um habita associado não é monocultura pois tem uma serie de outra flora que serve de alimento, já se perguntou porque motivo os javalis atacam os campos agriculturas. E o eucalipto não é autóctone nada na europa o usa como alimento e os niveis inferiores estão ocupados por infestantes como o tojo e tire as palas de quem nada sabe e opina e para ajuda o esquilo vermelho é uma praga invasora que foi introduzida e não pastam



Meu caro, o eucalipto não é achado aqui para a conversa, só o pinheiro, que é autóctone. Estava cá muito antes de nós, e cá ficará.

Tojos e os esquilos também são espécies autóctones, como toda a gente sabe - só o Camrov8 é que não, mas como andam misturadas com os pinheiros pelos vistos também levam por tabela!

E quanto à biodiversidade num pinhal, olhe, tente apanhar míscaros e camarinhas nos faiais, carvalhais e nas matas de sobreiro, a ver se consegue.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 03:01)

*Mais más notícias!: 
*
_*Estudo alerta que um terço das espécies de insetos corre risco de extinção
*
Um terço de todas as espécies de insetos do mundo está em risco de extinção, revela um estudo publicado hoje por duas organizações ambientais, que explica que o uso de pesticidas é um dos principais responsáveis pela situação._

_O relatório "Atlas de Insetos", elaborado pela agência europeia da ONG Amigos da Terra e pela Fundação Heinrich Böll, ligada ao partido dos Verdes na Alemanha, adianta que esta é uma realidade que também afeta polinizadores, como as borboletas e abelhas, essenciais para a produção de alimentos._
_
O estudo assinala que 41% de todas as espécies de insetos está a desaparecer e aponta que pelo menos 9,2% das 2.000 espécies de abelhas e 7% das 482 classes de borboletas da Europa estão ameaçadas, avançando que o uso de pesticidas, que quintuplicou desde 1950, é responsável pela situação precária dos insetos.

A ONG e a Fundação Heinrich Böll apontam também que o avanço da agricultura industrial e o uso de pesticidas pesados permitiu grandes áreas de cultivo na Argentina e no Brasil, que antes eram ricas em insetos.

"Os pesticidas estão a destruir populações e ecossistemas de insetos em todo o mundo e ameaçam a produção de alimentos. Um pequeno conjunto de empresas controla a maior parte do fornecimento de pesticidas e, se não forem controlados, continuarão a usar a sua imensa influência política", afirma o diretor de alimentação e agricultura da Amigos da Terra, Mute Schimpf.
_
_Segundo o relatório, 75% das colheitas dependem da polinização por insetos, animais que também melhoram a qualidade do solo e reduzem as pragas das plantas, decompondo o estrume e a sua matéria morta._

_Cerca de 90% das espécies animais do mundo são insetos. Destes apenas se conhece cerca de um milhão de diversidades, mas calcula-se que possa haver até quatro milhões por descobrir._
_
A presidente da Fundação Heinrich-Böll, Barbara Unmüßig, lamenta que as monoculturas para produzir pasto ou plantas, que podem ser usadas como combustível, estejam "a impulsionar, em países como Brasil ou Indonésia, a desflorestação, os desertos agrícolas monótonos e a aplicação ilimitada de pesticidas".

"Somente na Argentina, o uso de pesticidas aumentou 10 vezes desde os anos 90", acrescenta Unmüßig, que denuncia que empresas como a Bayer ou a BASF comercializam para todo o mundo, "quase sem restrições", pesticidas proibidos na União Europeia, o que leva a que "quase 50% dos pesticidas no Quénia e mais de 30% no Brasil sejam altamente tóxicos para as abelhas".

O "Atlas de Insetos" apela a modelos agrícolas sustentáveis, com medidas como a redução de pesticidas sintéticos em 80% até 2030, dedicar 50% da dotação da Política Agrícola Comum (PAC) aos objetivos ambientais, apoiar os agricultores e reduzir o consumo e produção de carne.

Nesse sentido, o documento apela a que haja uma maior ambição por parte da Comissão Europeia nos seus programas de biodiversidade e na sua estratégia "Do produtor à mesa", iniciativas destinadas a tornar a produção e o consumo de alimentos mais sustentáveis.
_
_O relatório sublinha ainda que 84% das espécies cultivadas na União Europeia e 78% das espécies de flores silvestres dependem da polinização animal._
Felizmente só viverei mais uns 20/30 anos, as novas gerações nem sabem a mínima ideia o que os esperam  
Depois disso será tarde demais!.. 

(desculpem o discurso, mas não acredito em melhoras, tendo como exemplo os governantes dos países maiores do mundo...)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jun 2020 às 11:58)

Thomar disse:


> *Mais más notícias!:
> *
> _*Estudo alerta que um terço das espécies de insetos corre risco de extinção
> *
> ...


Se nem com um vírus aprendem (e é algo que faz um claro impacto a curto prazo na sociedade), quanto mais com uma extinção em massa que não vai afetar as suas vidas a curto prazo. 

O ser humano é racional, mas em muitos casos não passa dum animal irracional, pois só pensa em si e nos seus, sobretudo quando uma invenção humana está em jogo: dinheiro. O dinheiro não é mau, óbvio, mas a ganância de hoje vai ter consequências graves no futuro... 

*Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico. *


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 12:12)

Hoje por volta das 11h da manhã apareceu esta libélula.







foto retirada do site https://www.wilder.pt/ do artigo https://www.wilder.pt/divirta-se/libelulas-e-libelinhas-para-descobrir-no-jardim-gulbenkian/


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 12:14)

*Abutre-preto: grupo de pelo menos oito indivíduos desta espécie "Criticamente em Perigo" registado no PNDI onde só há dois casais reprodutores*






Abutres-pretos. Fotografia Palombar.

Um grupo de pelo menos oito abutres-pretos (_Aegypius monachus_) subadultos/adultos foi registado pela Palombar - Conservação da Natureza e do Património Rural, através de câmara de fotoarmadilhagem, no dia 7 de maio de 2020. É o maior número de indivíduos desta espécie ameaçada até agora observado num campo de alimentação para aves necrófagas (CAAN) gerido pela organização num único dia. O abutre-preto tem um estatuto de ameaça "Criticamente em Perigo" de extinção, segundo o Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal, e só há três núcleos reprodutores da espécie no país.

Artigo completo em: http://palombar.pt/pt/noticias/abut...de-so-ha-dois-casais-reprodutores-2020-06-08/


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2020 às 13:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se nem com um vírus aprendem (e é algo que faz um claro impacto a curto prazo na sociedade), quanto mais com uma extinção em massa que não vai afetar as suas vidas a curto prazo.
> 
> O ser humano é racional, mas em muitos casos não passa dum animal irracional, pois só pensa em si e nos seus, sobretudo quando uma invenção humana está em jogo: dinheiro. O dinheiro não é mau, óbvio, mas a ganância de hoje vai ter consequências graves no futuro...
> 
> *Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico. *



No fundo, também não pensam nos seus, porque deixarão um legado algo assustador para as futuras gerações.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2020 às 13:14)

frederico disse:


> _The validity of Cabrera's four Capra pyrenaica-subspecies is questioned and discussed (Couturier, 1962; Clouet, 1979; Shackleton, 1997; Manceau et al. 1999). This taxonomy is questionable because it is based on only two morphological criteria which are variable within Iberian Ibex populations (Couturier, 1962; Clouet, 1979; Manceau et al. 1999), namely coat colour and horn morphology (Cabrera 1911; Manceau et al. 1999). Recent genetic analyses have cast doubt on the generally accepted taxonomy of the species (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009; Manceau et al. 1999). Based on their mitochondrial DNA sequence polymorphism it does propose the distinction of two Capra pyrenaica-subspecies (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009; Manceau et al. 1999). Genetic analysis did not support the recognition of the subspecies Capra pyrenaica hispanica and Capra pyrenaica victoriae (Manceau et al. 1999). The Portuguese subspecies Capra pyrenaica lusitanica was not included into this genetic study, because it was extinct at the time (Manceau et al. 1999). However, the genetic analysis showed that the Pyrenean population was distinctive from other Spanish populations (Manceau et al. 1999). There is a need for comprehensive revision that integrates genetic and morphological approaches resulting in a definitive description and differentiation of the subspecies (Acevedo & Cassinello 2009). (Perez et al. 2002; Wilson and Reeder 2005)
> 
> https://petermaas.nl/extinct-archive/speciesinfo/portugueseibex.htm_



Exato, apenas duas (e não quatro) subespécies foram identificadas na Ibéria.
Infelizmente uma já está extinta (o bucardo).
As populações presentes em Gredos e na Serra Nevada, pertencem à mesma subespécie.
Tendo em conta a distância da população presente em Gredos em relação ao Gerês/Galiza e à Serra Nevada, por exemplo, parece-me pouco provável que a população do Gerês/Galiza seja uma subespécie distinta.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2020 às 13:30)

Já sabia que os oceanos, eram super biodiversos , mas isto superou as minhas expetativas:

https://marsemfim.com.br/virus-marinhos-os-nano-seres-que-dominam-os-oceanos/

E isto tendo em conta que apenas conhecemos cerca de 5% da superfície e  cerca de 1% da zona abissal  dos oceanos.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 13:42)

Thomar disse:


> *Abutre-preto: grupo de pelo menos oito indivíduos desta espécie "Criticamente em Perigo" registado no PNDI onde só há dois casais reprodutores*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu já tive a sorte de os ver ao vivo no vale do Águeda perto de Barca de Alva, com uns binóculos pois estavam lá bem no alto. Foi em 2004. Naquela época eles alimentavam-se em Espanha pois em Portugal o gado morto não podia ficar nos campos, além disso quase não havia gado do lado português, ao contrário do que sucedia do outro lado da fronteira. 

Sei que se falou depois na abertura de uma estrada no Penedo Durão, o que era uma enorme estupidez, pois é um local onde há ninhos e onde não deveria haver acesso humano. Em Portugal as autarquias querem pôr estradas, percursos e miradouros em todo o lado, os espanhóis não fazem isto. Não compreendem que num Parque ou Reserva Natural tem de haver zonas de acesso limitado ou restrito, senão as aves não se reproduzem.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 14:01)

Deveríamos reintroduzir este bicho.






Este quebra--ossos foi morto pelo rei D. Carlos numa caçada. Em Espanha sobreviveram apenas nos Pirinéus mas foi entretanto reintroduzido com sucesso na Andaluzia e no região de Cantábria.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2020 às 14:52)

Hoje pude observar um bando de aves de rapina, possivelmente milhafres, com umas duas dezenas de elementos. As fotos ficaram muito mal, foi em andamento e estavam muito alto.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2020 às 15:42)

frederico disse:


> Deveríamos reintroduzir este bicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparentemente,  temos recebido cada vez mais visitas desta espécie, em Portugal.  A ver se com o tempo, a espécie se estabelece por cá.
Como a lei mudou e cada vez mais associações criam zonas de alimentação para rapinas e outras aves, pode ser que isso ajude a trazer a espécie de volta.
Umas reintroduções também poderiam ajudar a consolidar o retorno do gipaeto-barbudo.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 19:45)

@belem o que achas da ideia de se reintroduzir a cabra-montês na serra da Estrela? Em Espanha foi reintroduzida com sucesso na serra de Francia, a oeste da serra de Gredos.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 19:48)

Morreu o último macho de rinoceronte-branco da subespécie do Norte de África. Agora a última esperança é a fertilização in vitro. Restam apenas duas fêmeas. 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/corona...o-from-extinction-via-in-vitro-fertilization/


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2020 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> Já sabia que os oceanos, eram super biodiversos , mas isto superou as minhas expetativas:
> 
> https://marsemfim.com.br/virus-marinhos-os-nano-seres-que-dominam-os-oceanos/
> 
> E isto tendo em conta que apenas conhecemos cerca de 5% da superfície e  cerca de 1% da zona abissal  dos oceanos.


a verdade é que mais pessoas estiveram na lua do que  no fundo das marianas


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2020 às 20:50)

*Este jardim de Lisboa tem agora um refúgio para abelhas*
Foi instalado no Jardim Eduardo Prado Coelho, nos Olivais. Que bela iniciativa.

09/06/2020 às 10:49




O novo centro polinizador nos Olivais.

São um elemento essencial na biodiversidade e na manutenção do equilíbrio do planeta, muito mais do que a maioria das pessoas pensa. A verdade é que as abelhas, atualmente em risco, são absolutamente cruciais para os ecossistemas, ao polinizarem na sua busca por pólen a grande maioria das plantas e legumes. A sua extinção, acreditam os especialistas, seria dramática.

Em Lisboa, Capital Verde Europeia 2020, abriu por isso um refúgio para diferentes espécies de polinizadores, como abelhas-corta-folhas ou abelhas-pedreiras.

Foi instalado no Jardim Eduardo Prado Coelho, nos Olivais. Segundo a Câmara de Lisboa, neste jardim estava já semeado um dos prados biodiversos da cidade, um espaço onde os insetos polinizadores encontram uma fonte de alimento (pólen e néctar); e surge agora também um local de refúgio para as abelhas.

https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-...bhT70qL5kYYX5OTpa5XX7IbNNhxet59PYIHkg9NM80Ogk


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 20:58)

*Mondeguina: esta é a nova espécie de borboleta em Portugal*
Por Green Savers 14:25 - 8 Junho 2020




A nova espécie de borboleta nocturna, Mondeguina atlanticella. Foto: DR André Lameirinhas
A nova espécie de borboleta noturna acaba de ser descrita num artigo publicado na revista Nota Lepidopterologica. A equipa de investigadores, que inclui Martin Corley e Sónia Ferreira do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos da Universidade do Porto (CIBIO-InBIO) e Jorge Rosete, descobriu a nova borboleta ao identificar diferenças na sua anatomia e no seu código de barras de ADN que a tornam distinta das espécies já conhecidas.

Observou-se que a nova espécie e uma outra espécie muito próxima possuem características morfológicas distintas, particularmente as antenas longas e as asas posteriores incomumente esbeltas. Após um estudo detalhado dos exemplares disponíveis foi possível concluir que estas duas espécies pertencem a um novo género, o qual é igualmente descrito no trabalho publicado.

Uma homenagem ao mais longo rio inteiramente português e outra ao Atlântico


Após o reconhecimento para a ciência (género e espécie) foi necessário proceder à escolha dos seus nomes. Os autores do artigo decidiram, então, nomear o novo género de borboleta noturna em homenagem ao rio Mondego, o rio mais longo inteiramente português e que inclui no seu trecho terminal o habitat da nova espécie descrita para a ciência.

Paralelamente, ao nomear a nova espécie como Mondeguina atlanticella, os investigadores fazem alusão à proximidade dos locais onde a espécie é conhecida ao oceano Atlântico, contrastando com a sua espécie mais próxima que ocorre na proximidade do mar Mediterrâneo e se designa Mondeguina mediterranella.




Universidade Porto

✔@UPorto
https://twitter.com/UPorto/status/1269959489551167488

Chama-se “Mondeguina atlanticella“ e é a nova espécie de borboleta noturna, encontrada na Ilha da Morraceira, cujo nome surge em homenagem ao rio Montego e ao oceano Atlântico! Uma descoberta feita por investigadores do CIBIO-inBIO da @UPorto #science https://noticias.up.pt/investigadores-do-cibio-inbio-detetam-nova-especie-de-borboleta-em-portugal …




*Investigadores da U.Porto detetam nova espécie de borboleta em Portugal*
Detetada na Ilha da Morraceira, perto da Figueira da Foz, a Mondeguina atlanticella foi "batizada" em homenagem ao rio Mondego e ao Oceano Atlântico.

noticias.up.pt

6
12:48 - 8 de jun. de 2020
Informações e privacidade no Twitter Ads

Veja outros Tweets de Universidade Porto


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2020 às 20:59)

bandevelugo disse:


> Meu caro, o eucalipto não é achado aqui para a conversa, só o pinheiro, que é autóctone. Estava cá muito antes de nós, e cá ficará.
> 
> Tojos e os esquilos também são espécies autóctones, como toda a gente sabe - só o Camrov8 é que não, mas como andam misturadas com os pinheiros pelos vistos também levam por tabela!
> 
> E quanto à biodiversidade num pinhal, olhe, tente apanhar míscaros e camarinhas nos faiais, carvalhais e nas matas de sobreiro, a ver se consegue.


ainda não entendi o seu problema e confunde habitats e floresta com monocultura . Monocultura é a produção silvicula intensiva só com uma espécie, uma floresta pode ter uma espécie dominante  mas cresce naturalmente os ditos carvalhais e faiais que parece tanto odiar. E a camarinha por exemplo só existe na na mata atlântica junto ao mar onde o senhor não vai encontrar os miscaros   uma vez que preferem as condições do interior do país. Já agora ,não compreendo a sua agressividade , nunca lhe dirigi a palavra neste tópico nem tratei mal outros membros ,por isso não compreendo ter entrado a pés juntos. Se não concorda com a minha opinião ao menos seja cordial caso contrario abstenha-se


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2020 às 21:07)

O esquilo vermelho  (_Sciurus vulgaris_) é endémico da Europa e também de Portugal. É o esquilo cinzento (Sciurus carolinensis) que foi introduzido no Reino Unido e no norte de Itália. Esse é que é originário do norte da América.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

Dan disse:


> O esquilo vermelho  (_Sciurus vulgaris_) é endémico da Europa e também de Portugal. É o esquilo cinzento (Sciurus carolinensis) que foi introduzido no Reino Unido e no norte de Itália. Esse é que é originário do norte da América.


obrigado pela correcção


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Jun 2020 às 22:32)

camrov8 disse:


> ainda não entendi o seu problema e confunde habitats e floresta com monocultura . Monocultura é a produção silvicula intensiva só com uma espécie, uma floresta pode ter uma espécie dominante  mas cresce naturalmente os ditos carvalhais e faiais que parece tanto odiar. E a camarinha por exemplo só existe na na mata atlântica junto ao mar onde o senhor não vai encontrar os miscaros   uma vez que preferem as condições do interior do país. Já agora ,não compreendo a sua agressividade , nunca lhe dirigi a palavra neste tópico nem tratei mal outros membros ,por isso não compreendo ter entrado a pés juntos. Se não concorda com a minha opinião ao menos seja cordial caso contrario abstenha-se



Deve estar enganado, não destrato ninguém, só troco ideias, mais nada. Se não concorda, tem que apresentar argumentos válidos contra!

Em lado nenhum falo mal dos carvalhais e faiais, eu próprio, pelas minhas mãos, já plantei muitos carvalhos e faias. Só que há sítios de carvalhos e sítios de pinheiros. Nos sítios de pinheiros não pode plantar carvalho, só mesmo pinheiros, ou sobreiros, ou eucaliptos (que é o que fazem muitos proprietários, porque não estão para perder dinheiro).

Quem aqui trata mal espécies autóctones, que têm uma grande importância para a biodiversidade, como os pinheiros, não sou eu. E os pinhais naturais normalmente também são só de uma espécie, só mais tarde quando começam a ficar caducos aparecem os carvalhos e outras espécies parecidas, mas estes precisam do abrigo dos pinheiros. Isto aprendi eu nas aulas de ecologia do 8.º ano.

E se vier à minha terra, às matas nacionais, vê muitos míscaros, há centos de pessoas no outono a apanhá-los.

O que me irrita, e desculpe o tom, é a falta de coerência. Quanto se fala de monocultura, não podemos ter dois pesos e duas medidas. São boas para umas espécies, já são más para outras, há espécies "boas" e espécies "más". Isto não é ecologia.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2020 às 23:05)

frederico disse:


> @belem o que achas da ideia de se reintroduzir a cabra-montês na serra da Estrela? Em Espanha foi reintroduzida com sucesso na serra de Francia, a oeste da serra de Gredos.



Acho que é uma boa ideia, mas deverá ser necessária alguma caça para a população não aumentar em demasia.
Para haver lobos na Serra da Estrela, por exemplo, acho que se tinha que começar por repovoar com herbívoros, mas tal decisão deverá ser bem ponderada.
Um corredor natural entre Gata/Malcata/Gardunha e Estrela poderia eventualmente ser restabelecido.


----------



## frederico (10 Jun 2020 às 23:59)

É triste mas em matéria de reintroduções os nossos sucessivos ministérios do Ambiente e o funcionalismo dos parques e reservas são muito medíocres. Vejamos. O lince foi reintroduzido em grande medida por pressão da UE, como uma compensação pela construção da barragem da ribeira de Odelouca. Quem salvou o lince? A Junta da Andalucia e as áreas protegidas de Doñana e da Serra Morena Oriental. Se dependesse de Portugal, estaria extinto. Temos cabras no Gerês? Pois temos, mas foi porque vieram da Galiza. Se assim não fosse, ainda hoje não haveria uma única cabra. A águia-real como nidificadora desapareceu do Gerês- Era um dos símbolos do Parque Nacional. Não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano que tenha sido eficaz para trazer de volta a espécie. Se hoje aparece na zona, é porque há pelo menos dois casais nidificantes do outro lado da fronteira. Quanto ao tetraz ou à perdiz-cinzenta, não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano de reintrodução. No que diz respeito à serra da Estrela, é um parque natural super pobre em termos de fauna, se o compararmos com serras espanholas vizinhas como a serra de Gredos. Não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano para reverter este cenário, com a reintrodução da cabra ou do veado, e até o regresso do lobo, que até anda por perto, na região de Almeida. Temos águia-imperial-ibérica no Alentejo? Sim, mas porque vieram de Espanha. Temos caimão? Durante anos os últimos casais viveram protegidos pelos campos de golfe da Quinta do Lago! A espécie nos anos 90 estava quase a extinguir-se, felizmente recuperou um pouco. E que dizer das raças portuguesas? A raça de vaca algarvia, por exemplo, extinguiu-se de forma diria quase criminosa.


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2020 às 00:46)

frederico disse:


> É triste mas em matéria de reintroduções os nossos sucessivos ministérios do Ambiente e o funcionalismo dos parques e reservas são muito medíocres. Vejamos. O lince foi reintroduzido em grande medida por pressão da UE, como uma compensação pela construção da barragem da ribeira de Odelouca. Quem salvou o lince? A Junta da Andalucia e as áreas protegidas de Doñana e da Serra Morena Oriental. Se dependesse de Portugal, estaria extinto. Temos cabras no Gerês? Pois temos, mas foi porque vieram da Galiza. Se assim não fosse, ainda hoje não haveria uma única cabra. A águia-real como nidificadora desapareceu do Gerês- Era um dos símbolos do Parque Nacional. Não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano que tenha sido eficaz para trazer de volta a espécie. Se hoje aparece na zona, é porque há pelo menos dois casais nidificantes do outro lado da fronteira. Quanto ao tetraz ou à perdiz-cinzenta, não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano de reintrodução. No que diz respeito à serra da Estrela, é um parque natural super pobre em termos de fauna, se o compararmos com serras espanholas vizinhas como a serra de Gredos. Não tenho conhecimento de qualquer plano para reverter este cenário, com a reintrodução da cabra ou do veado, e até o regresso do lobo, que até anda por perto, na região de Almeida. Temos águia-imperial-ibérica no Alentejo? Sim, mas porque vieram de Espanha. Temos caimão? Durante anos os últimos casais viveram protegidos pelos campos de golfe da Quinta do Lago! A espécie nos anos 90 estava quase a extinguir-se, felizmente recuperou um pouco. E que dizer das raças portuguesas? A raça de vaca algarvia, por exemplo, extinguiu-se de forma diria quase criminosa.



Concordo, em termos de reintroduções, há muita coisa por mudar em Portugal.

A juntar ao que dissestes:

O muflão, como espécie, apenas foi reintroduzido em Portugal, tendo em vista a sua caça (e aparece sobretudo em reservas privadas para o efeito, não tendo praticamente expressão fora destes espaços).

Apenas se tem feito  repovoamentos ocasionais de cervídeos (em alguns casos considerados polémicos, pois acontecem em áreas sem predadores naturais e depois existem explosões populacionais).
Existe igualmente alguma lentidão, em resolver problemas, que se deixarmos o tempo passar, só tendem a piorar (ainda não percebi o que foi feito para resolver a situação dos javalis que foram soltos por particulares na Arrábida, por exemplo).

Não estou a ver o governo a seguir os passos de vários outros países europeus e adquirir exemplares ou iniciar a criação em cativeiro para posterior eventual  reintrodução de castores, tetrazes, gipaetos-barbudos, camurças, entre outros.
Os benefícios de tais ações seriam imensos (económicos, científicos, entre outros), basta pesquisar por exemplo sobre os efeitos benéficos que a reintrodução dos castores trouxe à Escócia.

A curto/médio prazo, só acredito que reservas privadas e privados, possam realmente fazer alguma coisa relativamente a isto (foram estes setores, por exemplo, que iniciaram a moda dos comedouros para rapinas).

Relativamente à perdiz-cinzenta, ainda não está extinta em Portugal, talvez precise é de um empurrão:
https://www.wilder.pt/historias/ave...e-aparece-em-camara-de-fotografo-de-natureza/


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2020 às 01:09)

Sobre a raça Algarvia: https://agriculturaemar.com/racas-autoctones-portuguesas-o-estranho-caso-dos-bovinos-algarvios/


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 01:37)

Nós precisamos não só de reintroduções de espécies extintas mas também de reintroduções de espécies extintas a nível local. Por exemplo, o peneireiro-das-torres já foi abundante em Castro Marim mas está extinto. Deveria repensar-se a sua reintrodução em várias vilas onde a espécie existiu num passado recente. Salvou-se em Portugal em grande medida graças ao núcleo de Mértola, para o qual foi fundamental a iniciativa de um casal de estrangeiros que lá viveu há muitos anos. 






No entanto as coisas já estiveram melhores em Mértola. 

_No âmbito do Prémio ICNF 2017 - Um Ideia Natural, a Câmara Municipal de Mértola recebeu uma menção honrosa com a candidatura do projeto Francelho de Mértola direcionado para a manutenção e/ou acréscimo da população de Peneireiro-das-torres (falco naumani) residente na vila de Mértola, onde reside a única colónia urbana nacional desta espécie de falcão vulnerável a nível global e nacional.

De acordo com dados do Parque Natural Vale do Guadiana, em 2001 existiam 68 casais de Peneireiro-das-torres na vila de Mértola, pelo que em 2017 registaram-se 39 casais o que significa um decréscimo de quase 43% na população.

Localmente as causas identificadas para este decréscimo de polução estão relacionadas com a perda de habitat de alimentação e de habitat de nidificação. É ainda apontada com menos expressão a competição interespecífica pelos locais de nidificação, nomeadamente por gralha-de-nuca-cinzenta Corvus monedula e pombo Columbalivia var. doméstica.

Face a este quadro de decréscimo populacional no núcleo urbano de Mértola, a Câmara Municipal de Mértola tem vindo a apoiar as atividades de conservação levadas a cabo, localmente, pela equipa do Parque Natural Vale do Guadiana, nomeadamente, através da oferta de caixas ninho.

O projeto, candidatado, surge na sequência deste trabalho de colaboração e fundamenta-se quer pelo seu valor natural e conservacionista quer pelo seu valor simbólico. Este é um projeto que pretende afirmar uma comunidade local que preza e valoriza o seu património no sentido lato; não apenas o edificado, monumental, histórico, cultural ou etnográfico, mas também o seu património natural.

https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/01/08/ambiente/camara-de-mertola-galardoada-nos-premios-icnf-2017/406990_


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 01:43)

Creio que o Caimão também merecia ser amplamente reintroduzido. Chegou a haver menos de 15 exemplares nos anos 90. Salvou-se por duas razões. Uma delas é que tolera um pouco a presença humana. Outra foi a iniciativa de quem gere os campos de golfe da Quinta do Lago. O Caimão poderia ser reintroduzido dentro do próprio Parque Natural, por exemplo, na ribeira do Almargem, na zona da Asseca. Também poderia ser reintroduzido no Sado, Tejo, enfim, em vários pontos do Centro e Sul do país.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 01:50)

O íbis-eremita também merecia voltar. A população ocidental apenas sobreviveu em Marrocos. *Mas os espanhóis já reintroduziram na província de Cádis. *

_El Proyecto Eremita se inició en el año 2004 como estudio de métodos de suelta de aves procedentes de cautividad con el fin de establecer una población sedentaria, estable y autosuficiente en la zona de la Janda en Cádiz. En el año 2008 se produjo la primera reproducción en libertad y desde entonces han construido nido y criado cada año. Son aves coloniales que crían en acantilados rocosos o construcciones humanas. En la actualidad se reproducen en tres puntos: en los cortados rocoso de La Barca de Vejer, en el tajo de la Mora y la torre de Castilnovo, una torre almenara localizada en la playa de Conil. El proyecto es como una almenara de esperanza tras el declive de especies amenazadas.

En 2019 el ayuntamiento de Vejer abrió una plataforma de observación para la observación segura de estas aves que anidan en las rocas al lado de la carretera en La Braca de Vejer. Recomendamos una visita para verlos que puede combinar con una merienda en la hermosa Venta Pinto que sirve muchos productos locales.

https://lajanda.org/_






https://birdingcadizprovince.weebly.com/cadiz-birding-blog-page/bald-ibis-re-introduction


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jun 2020 às 02:14)

belem disse:


> Acho que é uma boa ideia, mas deverá ser necessária alguma caça para a população não aumentar em demasia.
> Para haver lobos na Serra da Estrela, por exemplo, acho que se tinha que começar por repovoar com herbívoros, mas tal decisão deverá ser bem ponderada.
> Um corredor natural entre Gata/Malcata/Gardunha e Estrela poderia eventualmente ser restabelecido.




O problema no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela é que, como na generalidade das Áreas Protegidas portuguesas, falta tanta coisa básica, para além de uma estratégia, coerente e efetivamente aplicada no território, daquilo que se pretende a médio/longo prazo.


Ou seja, a meu ver, não se pode estar a falar isoladamente da reintrodução da espécie A ou da espécie B, no PN da Serra da Estrela sem resolver essas carências antecipadamente. Essas decisões teriam que estar inseridas num plano, na tal estratégia de gestão, a médio/longo prazo; e, obviamente, assegurando que essas reintroduções teriam o mínimo de condições práticas para ser bem-sucedidas.


Desde logo, nem vale a pena sonhar com o regresso do lobo à Serra da Estrela. A serra está hoje tão humanizada, com a pressão turística a crescer e o alcatrão a chegar a tantos lados, que não me parece haver habitat suficiente para esta espécie, ainda que assegurada disponibilidade de presas que minimizasse os ataques a rebanhos e quintas de montanha.


Claro que, pelo menos em teoria, a reintrodução da cabra-montês seria mais fácil e mais pacífica. Porém, voltando atrás, essa reintrodução, a ser feita, teria que ter antecipadamente duas perguntas respondidas: o que se pretende dessa reintrodução? Quais seriam as previsíveis consequências e como se iria gerir essa reintrodução?


Dito tudo isto até parece que sou contra as reintroduções…não sou, apenas acho, infelizmente, a realidade das nossas Áreas Protegidas é tão triste que estarmos a ponderar essas hipóteses, quando muitas delas lutam apenas por sobreviver, é como uma equipa que luta para se manter na II liga estar a planear comprar o passe de um Ronaldo!


Entretanto, por vezes a Natureza troca-nos as voltas, e as reintroduções, com mais ou menos intervenção humana, ocorre via fronteira…


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 02:42)

Embora não seja certamente algo popular em Portugal, creio que seria talvez racional limitar o número de visitantes diários que podem aceder ao Maciço Central, com a colocação de uma portagem paga. O dinheiro ficaria para o Parque Natural, para acções de renaturalização, combate aos incêndios e vigilância.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2020 às 11:29)

frederico disse:


> Embora não seja certamente algo popular em Portugal, creio que seria talvez racional limitar o número de visitantes diários que podem aceder ao Maciço Central, com a colocação de uma portagem paga. O dinheiro ficaria para o Parque Natural, para acções de renaturalização, combate aos incêndios e vigilância.


sou reticente a esse tipo de medidas, já pagamos impostos e depois ainda se cobra para poder aceder a uma parte do território seria um estantinho até começarem a cobrarem para se ir a todo o lado. E Portugal é o tipo de país onde tal medida resvalaria para algo triste e acabarias com uma serra despovoada de povo e de visitantes. E já viste que para se ir a serra não fica barato tirando que vive nos arredores  os restantes iriam por autoestrada o que por cá não fica barato


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2020 às 12:16)

Aceder de carro. Passeios pedestres não seriam objecto de esse tipo de restrições. Se aquele espaço quer ser algo parecido com uma área protegida, algumas limitações têm de ser impostas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 12:27)

camrov8 disse:


> sou reticente a esse tipo de medidas, já pagamos impostos e depois ainda se cobra para poder aceder a uma parte do território seria um estantinho até começarem a cobrarem para se ir a todo o lado. E Portugal é o tipo de país onde tal medida resvalaria para algo triste e acabarias com uma serra despovoada de povo e de visitantes. E já viste que para se ir a serra não fica barato tirando que vive nos arredores  os restantes iriam por autoestrada o que por cá não fica barato


Por acaso o pagamento de portagens nos parques até era algo comum em Portugal até aos anos 90. Entretanto, por pressões municipais, as portagens foram sendo demolidas. Apenas restaram em locais como o Gerês ou a Mata do Buçaco, e mesmo assim as portagens nesses locais são polémicas, pois os parques "são de todos", segundo os municípios... 

Eis aqui o exemplo da Mata da Albergaria, no Gerês:
https://www.jn.pt/sociedade/portage...do-que-nas-melhores-autoestradas-3947478.html


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2020 às 13:15)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O problema no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela é que, como na generalidade das Áreas Protegidas portuguesas, falta tanta coisa básica, para além de uma estratégia, coerente e efetivamente aplicada no território, daquilo que se pretende a médio/longo prazo.
> 
> 
> Ou seja, a meu ver, não se pode estar a falar isoladamente da reintrodução da espécie A ou da espécie B, no PN da Serra da Estrela sem resolver essas carências antecipadamente. Essas decisões teriam que estar inseridas num plano, na tal estratégia de gestão, a médio/longo prazo; e, obviamente, assegurando que essas reintroduções teriam o mínimo de condições práticas para ser bem-sucedidas.
> ...



Eu sei, por isso é que disse que teria de ser uma decisão bem ponderada.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2020 às 13:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso o pagamento de portagens nos parques até era algo comum em Portugal até aos anos 90. Entretanto, por pressões municipais, as portagens foram sendo demolidas. Apenas restaram em locais como o Gerês ou a Mata do Buçaco, e mesmo assim as portagens nesses locais são polémicas, pois os parques "são de todos", segundo os municípios...
> 
> Eis aqui o exemplo da Mata da Albergaria, no Gerês:
> https://www.jn.pt/sociedade/portage...do-que-nas-melhores-autoestradas-3947478.html


Em certa medida é verdade todos pagamos com impostos e depois voltam a cobrar, muitas das vezes o governo cobra as entradas e deixa para os municípios todos os custos. Esse tipo de pratica esta a desaparecer pois torna as zonas protegidas ainda mais longe da população que vêem os parques mais como um empecilho onde para fazerem alguma coisa é uma dor de cabeça. Todos sabemos que muitos incêndios na serra é criado por pastores . O ano passado fui a uma praia perto de Malaga que tem portagem  por ser "protegida" no entanto tem campos e estufas e lixo até a arriba. Que se imponham trilhos e zonas protegidas tudo bem agora cobrar é um bocado de mais


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2020 às 14:04)

A ideia de área protegida implica restrições a um vasto conjunto de atividades. O problema também passa pelo facto de grande parte das nossas “áreas protegidas” estarem em propriedade privada. Se o estado serve para alguma coisa, devia servir também para isto. Já era altura de se criarem verdadeiros espaços naturais em terrenos públicos.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 14:19)

camrov8 disse:


> sou reticente a esse tipo de medidas, já pagamos impostos e depois ainda se cobra para poder aceder a uma parte do território seria um estantinho até começarem a cobrarem para se ir a todo o lado. E Portugal é o tipo de país onde tal medida resvalaria para algo triste e acabarias com uma serra despovoada de povo e de visitantes. E já viste que para se ir a serra não fica barato tirando que vive nos arredores  os restantes iriam por autoestrada o que por cá não fica barato



As portagens na serra da Estrela seriam não para acesso ao Parque mas sim para acesso ao Maciço Central. Haveria isenção para moradores no interior do Parque Natural. 

A serra da Estrela tem uma série de espécies que em Portugal só existem no Maciço Central, por um questão de altitude. Ter aquilo cheio de carros e de gente a pisotear não é compatível com a protecção dos valores ambientais. 

Não te esqueças que vives num país onde a taxa moderadora para urgências num Hospital central anda perto dos 20 euros para «moderar» o acesso...


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2020 às 14:19)

Ontem, junto ao Sabor.

Argynnis pandora.





Pyronia bathseba.


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2020 às 14:23)

No passado dia 31, umas fotos que tirei duma esplanada do castelo aqui da cidade. Um peneireiro das torres e uns andorinhões.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 14:32)

No século XIX e XX ocorreram vários eventos que modelaram a propriedade privada. 

Os conventos tinham muitas florestas nativas, com a sua nacionalização e venda essa floresta perdeu-se rapidamente pois os privados queriam lucrar com o corte das árvores. Só se salvou, por exemplo, a mata do Buçaco. 

Depois veio o registo predial, houve grandes vigarices pois boa parte da população era analfabeta, então muita gente «alfabetizada» registou baldios, «terras de ninguém». A ocupação dos baldios e o roubo de terras continuou até ao Estado Novo. 

A isto foi-se juntando a venda de património do Estado em períodos de aperto financeiro. 

Há algum tempo uma grande quinta com sapal estava à venda na Reserva do Sapal de Castro Marim. Questionei-me, quem quer isto? Trata-se de uma terra que deveria ser do Estado, deveria ser comprada pelo ICN. O problema é que no Algarve aparecem sempre especuladores que compram. E compram na esperança de construir, mesmo sabendo que é área protegida. Aos poucos, começam a lavrar, a cortar as árvores, surge um incêndio aqui e acolá, metem uns pré-fabricados, depois constroem um armazém agrícola, ao fim de uns anos do armazém agrícola já querem fazer um hotel! 

Um exemplo do que referi anteriormente é o que se tem passado numa Quinta que está dentro da Ria de Alvor. O proprietário anda a tentar urbanizar há alguns anos e já teve condenação em tribunal, inédita na altura em Portugal. 

_*Inédita condenação judicial dos proprietários da Quinta da Rocha, na Ria de Alvor, à reposição completa dos habitats que haviam destruído*
O Tribunal Central Administrativo do Sul confirmou a condenação dos proprietários da Quinta da Rocha, na Ria de Alvor, que obriga à reposição completa dos habitats que haviam destruído, e a abster-se-a todo o tempo de quaisquer intervenções nas zonas que possuem espécies ou habitats protegidos.
Esta decisão tem um impacte muito significativo no direito ambiental português, ao exigir o restauro integral dos valores naturais destruídos, obrigando a empresa de Aprígio Santos a submeter ao ICNF um plano para a sua reposição integral e culminando um processo que vem desde 2007 e que envolveu dezenas de denúncias, autos de notícia e contraordenações pelos danos ambientais realizados nesta propriedade._

_https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/0...alvor-sao-melhores-factos-ambientais-de-2014/_

No Algarve estão muitos terrenos nesta situação em áreas protegidas.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 14:52)

Interessante. As associações de caçadores têm tentado fazer reintroduções mas as entidades públicas não querem colaborar. 

_Ao longo dos anos incentivámos uma aproximação das Administrações Públicas Portuguesa e Espanhola (em particular das autonomias que fazem fronteira com Portugal) uma vez que deveriam ser harmonizadas questões que se prendem com a data de início e encerramento da caça a espécies migradoras, espécies exóticas invasoras, tuberculose em caça maior. Incentivámos a administração a adquirir exemplares das espécies, cabra-montês e camurça (emblemáticas da Península Ibérica mas só existentes em Espanha) bem como de corço, (espécie amplamente estendida por todo o território espanhol e escassa em Portugal). Estas sugestões visavam transformar estas espécies num recurso cinegético, num produto turístico apto a ser explorado. Certo é que, nenhuma destas petições foi atendida. Somos forçados a concluir que a ligação a Espanha é mais fácil e rentável se tiver por base projeto financiados._
_
http://cacaecaesdecaca.com/constituicao-do-pacto-nacional-para-a-conservacao-do-lince-iberico/_


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2020 às 15:53)

A cabra-selvagem no Gerês aumentou de húmero, mas a sua caça ainda é interdita:

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-04...-cacada-por-ser-especie-protegida-em-Portugal


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2020 às 15:54)

frederico disse:


> Interessante. As associações de caçadores têm tentado fazer reintroduções mas as entidades públicas não querem colaborar.
> 
> _Ao longo dos anos incentivámos uma aproximação das Administrações Públicas Portuguesa e Espanhola (em particular das autonomias que fazem fronteira com Portugal) uma vez que deveriam ser harmonizadas questões que se prendem com a data de início e encerramento da caça a espécies migradoras, espécies exóticas invasoras, tuberculose em caça maior. Incentivámos a administração a adquirir exemplares das espécies, cabra-montês e camurça (emblemáticas da Península Ibérica mas só existentes em Espanha) bem como de corço, (espécie amplamente estendida por todo o território espanhol e escassa em Portugal). Estas sugestões visavam transformar estas espécies num recurso cinegético, num produto turístico apto a ser explorado. Certo é que, nenhuma destas petições foi atendida. Somos forçados a concluir que a ligação a Espanha é mais fácil e rentável se tiver por base projeto financiados.
> 
> http://cacaecaesdecaca.com/constituicao-do-pacto-nacional-para-a-conservacao-do-lince-iberico/_



É pena que assim seja.

Mas podem haver formas de contornar o problema.
Por exemplo, podem ser os próprios particulares a desenvolver tais projetos em reservas privadas (podendo criar até parcerias com certas entidades).


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 16:14)

belem disse:


> A cabra-selvagem no Gerês aumentou de húmero, mas a sua caça ainda é interdita:
> 
> https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-04...-cacada-por-ser-especie-protegida-em-Portugal



Não sabia que já a queriam caçar.

Pessoalmente não me choca que no futuro se cace ocasionalmente, mas com as seguintes condições:

1) A licença de caça deve ser leiloada e a base de licitação deve ser alta (milhares de euros),
2) A licença deve ser apenas para caçar 1 ou 2 machos envelhecidos por ano, ou de x em x anos.
3) Na caçada deve estar presente um técnico do parque.
4) O dinheiro do leilão da licença de caça deve ficar no Parque para projectos de conservação.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

As Berlengas já têm limite ao número máximo diário de visitas. 

https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/14/l...s-diarias-berlengas-demasiado-elevado-1876481

Provavelmente este número terá de ser revisto segundo a UA. É ainda muito alto. 

Creio que esta medida deveria estender-se a outras áreas protegidas.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 16:32)

O meu pai foi presidente de mais que uma associação de caçadores e sócio de uma reserva em Espanha. 

*Os caçadores em Portugal queixam-se que não vislumbram qualquer retorno dos impostos pagos pelas reservas e do dinheiro pago em licenças de caça. *Em Espanha, a Junta da Andaluzia tem levado a cabo projectos de recuperação de espécies cinegéticas. Em Portugal todo o investimento em recuperação das espécies é feito pelos caçadores, que semeiam trigo, fazem a manutenção de bebedouros e vigiam na época de incêndios. O dinheiro que o Estado recolhe em impostos do sector da caça deveria ser aplicado na vigilância no terreno e na recuperação das espécies, em vez de se diluir no Ministério para pagar funcionalismo de secretaria, sem trazer retorno visível.


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2020 às 17:11)

Sou mais favorável a uma lógica semelhante à que existe em alguns países africanos. Conservação de vida selvagem em parques públicos ou privados. Ficando a prática da caça para reservas de caça numa lógica empresarial, em terrenos privados. Misturar conservação com caça ainda me causa alguma resistência.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2020 às 17:48)

frederico disse:


> As portagens na serra da Estrela seriam não para acesso ao Parque mas sim para acesso ao Maciço Central. Haveria isenção para moradores no interior do Parque Natural.
> 
> A serra da Estrela tem uma série de espécies que em Portugal só existem no Maciço Central, por um questão de altitude. Ter aquilo cheio de carros e de gente a pisotear não é compatível com a protecção dos valores ambientais.
> 
> Não te esqueças que vives num país onde a taxa moderadora para urgências num Hospital central anda perto dos 20 euros para «moderar» o acesso...


sem desviar do tópico a taxa já devia ter sido eliminada pois é uma taxa não modera nada pois se partires os braços e fores a uma urgência pagas a taxa quando a tua ida é totalmente justificada e se fores isento vais com uma suposta falta de ar (assisti eu próprio ) para emborcarem uma sopa. a gestão do Geres recebe dinheiro para a sua gestão e manutenção hà poucos anos sofreu um grande incêndio que pôs a nu a roubalheira dos gerentes e ninguém sabe onde anda o pilim,  no entanto os garranos (que noutros países seriam protegidos quase ao ponto da adoração ) aparecem mortos para quando faltarem só meia dúzia se fazerem centros de procriação e tirar fotos quando agora ainda temos tempo para os salvar


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 18:08)

Um dos grandes problemas nacionais é a falta gritante de sociedade civil. Em Inglaterra, por exemplo, muito do trabalho de protecção e manutenção é feito com voluntários, associações, e donativos. Isto permite que em primeiro lugar as coisas sejam feitas com amor e dedicação, por pessoas que defendem a bandeira da causa, e não por um funcionário qualquer que se calhar está a trabalhar para receber um salário ao final do mês, por obrigação, sem motivação. Obviamente que há muitos funcionários dos parques e reservas que têm enorme paixão pelo que fazem, e já conheci vários. Mas depois esbarram em condicionalismos impostos pelo topo da cadeia hierárquica do funcionalismo, onde andam muitos boys e girls que estão lá com a cunha do partido A ou B. No caso do Gerês, como funcionaria isto? Teríamos uma associação de amigos do Parque Nacional, que receberia fundos da população, grandes empresas, que tentaria também captar fundos internacionais. Haveria programas voluntários, idosos, estudantes, desempregados, que iriam fazer acções de vigilância do Parque na época de incêndios. Os associados fariam uma vigilância apertada da actuação do Estado e autarquias, participando na elaboração dos planos de Ordenamento, exigindo que as contas públicas fossem de livre acesso e transparentes, denunciando publicamente todos os casos suspeitos de corrupção, tráfico de influências, captura do interesse público, e crimes ambientais.

No Algarve notava-se que a maior parte dos membros das associações não eram pessoas da terra, mas sim estrangeiros residentes na região, algumas pessoas de Lisboa, normalmente com formação superior, alguns ex-emigrantes portugueses.

Numa cultura como a portuguesa temos de criar um sistema de sociedade civil, as pessoas têm de perceber que não basta ir votar e deixar os políticos à vontade sem serem vigiados nos 4 anos seguintes. A nível local em Portugal a intervenção também tem muitos problemas. Por exemplo, a maior parte das nossas empresas não tem escala, não exporta e nem sequer vende para outras regiões, depende de clientes locais. Ora quem tem négocios nunca quer dar a cara, se se mete numa denúncia a um Presidente do PS perde logo uma carrada de clientes do PS local, outros têm medo de represálias porque o maior emrpegador a nível local em boa parte do país é o Estado, imaginem alguém que trabalha na Misericórdia a recibos verdes e o director daquilo é do PSD, essa pessoa mete-se numa associação que se queixa do Presidente da Câmara que também é do PSD local, então acaba por ser despedida como represália. O activismo é muito mais fácil assim nas grandes áreas urbanas de Lisboa e Porto, mas a nível local é muito complicado ainda mobilizar a população porque há muitos medos.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 20:52)

Dan disse:


> Sou mais favorável a uma lógica semelhante à que existe em alguns países africanos. Conservação de vida selvagem em parques públicos ou privados. Ficando a prática da caça para reservas de caça numa lógica empresarial, em terrenos privados. Misturar conservação com caça ainda me causa alguma resistência.



Eu concordo mas neste momento é quase impossível pois o Estado teria de comprar terras. Ora não há vontade política para isso nem há dinheiro. Está à vista que preservar a sério áreas altamente sensíveis não é compatível com a propriedade privada, as pessoas querem ter rendimentos das terras. Imaginemos por exemplo alguém que tenha um terreno onde há uma planta rara, a prática agrícola é interdita, e depois o proprietário só tem prejuízo. Mais vale o Estado comprar o terreno ao preço justo, ou ser uma associação ambientalista a comprar e a gerir. 

De qualquer das formas, importar referir que há 200 anos mais de 30 ou 40% do território nacional era composto por baldios, floresta sem dono, terras dos conventos, havia ainda reservas de caça da Coroa e dos nobres. O território ficou quase todo privado depois da Guerra Civil e das ocupações dos baldios. 

A percentagem de floresta pública em Portugal até é das mais baixas do mundo desenvolvido, menos de 2 ou 3%, há países ricos com mais de 50%.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 21:01)

Parte do sapal de Castro Marim é privado, depois há abusos, já vi o sapal lavrado, colocação de entulhos, há um antigo aeródromo na zona mais sensível da reserva... é o tipo de área protegida na qual os terrenos sensíveis deveriam passar para o domínio público, ,negociando com os proprietários. Vi uma parte do sapal à venda, é bem provável que alguém compre para começar a lavrar, a secar, para dentro de anos pôr uma plantação qualquer de abacate, é o que acontece depois nestas situações. 

Importa referir que o sapal actual é o que resta do que foi uma área húmida muito mais extensa, seca no século XIX e século XX.

Nos últimos anos tem havido muita ocupação ilegal do sapal, com pombais, armazéns e barracas, mas ninguém faz nada. Daqui a uns anos dizem que têm direitos como os donos das casas ilegais da Ria Formosa. 







A reserva é pequena e a meu ver deveria ser aumentada para incluir alguns terrenos limítrofes que estão debaixo de olho para construção civil. Não faz sentido termos uma reserva deste tipo rodeada por uma muralha de betão. Quanto aos terrenos de sapal, deveriam ser comprados pelo Estado e ser públicos.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2020 às 21:28)

frederico disse:


> Parte do sapal de Castro Marim é privado, depois há abusos, já vi o sapal lavrado, colocação de entulhos, há um antigo aeródromo na zona mais sensível da reserva... é o tipo de área protegida na qual os terrenos sensíveis deveriam passar para o domínio público, ,negociando com os proprietários. Vi uma parte do sapal à venda, é bem provável que alguém compre para começar a lavrar, a secar, para dentro de anos pôr uma plantação qualquer de abacate, é o que acontece depois nestas situações.
> 
> Importa referir que o sapal actual é o que resta do que foi uma área húmida muito mais extensa, seca no século XIX e século XX.
> 
> ...


Nada de estranho para quem conhece a ria de Aveiro praticamente tudo tem dono, ainda o ano passado estavam terrenos mesmo em cima do sapal à venda numa zona de maré com agua salobra onde so a vegetação halofila (e acácias e eucalipto ) conseguem vingar  e conheço muitas habitações mesmo encostadas na água mas mal o menos a maioria da lagoa esta livre de construção não esquecer que Veneza esta construída num terreno semelhante


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 21:37)

E temos temos a grande aberração que é a lei das limpezas. É que a rebque da lei tem havido aproveitamento para arrasar património ambiental a torto e a direito. 

Um exemplo é este terreno em Cacela Velha, esta limpeza tem muito que se lhe diga. Máquinas em cima de uma arriba fóssil que é um monumento natural, em plena reserva ecológica, ao lado de uma jazida de fósseis reconhecida em toda a Europa como uma das mais importantes do continente. Árvores centenárias derrubadas, deixando o solo totalmente exposto à erosão. Não é uma limpeza normal em que se lavra a terra, ou se podam os ramos secos das árvores e se remove o canavial. É tudo feito com máquinaria pesada, grandes movimentações de solo, algo típico de terras que são preparadas para plantações de abacates, estufas ou construção. 

Dizem as más línguas que o terreno foi vendido a um investidor francês que não sabia da existência da reserva ecológica nacional e que pretendia rentabilizar com um projecto turístico ou colocação de estufas.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2020 às 21:40)

camrov8 disse:


> Nada de estranho para quem conhece a ria de Aveiro praticamente tudo tem dono, ainda o ano passado estavam terrenos mesmo em cima do sapal à venda numa zona de maré com agua salobra onde so a vegetação halofila (e acácias e eucalipto ) conseguem vingar  e conheço muitas habitações mesmo encostadas na água mas mal o menos a maioria da lagoa esta livre de construção não esquecer que Veneza esta construída num terreno semelhante



Há uns anos fui mesmo à barra passei por São Jacinto não tinha noção que aquilo tinha tanta moradia dispersa pela paisagem, há zonas já com muito desordenamento e são moradias recentes, com 20/30 anos, muitas como dizes em cima da água logo nunca deveriam ter sido autorizadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

frederico disse:


> E temos temos a grande aberração que é a lei das limpezas. É que a reboque da lei tem havido aproveitamento para arrasar património ambiental a torto e a direito.
> 
> Um exemplo é este terreno em Cacela Velha, esta limpeza tem muito que se lhe diga. Máquinas em cima de uma arriba fóssil que é um monumento natural, em plena reserva ecológica, ao lado de uma jazida de fósseis reconhecida em toda a Europa como uma das mais importantes do continente. Árvores centenárias derrubadas, deixando o solo totalmente exposto à erosão. Não é uma limpeza normal em que se lavra a terra, ou se podam os ramos secos das árvores e se remove o canavial. É tudo feito com maquinaria pesada, grandes movimentações de solo, algo típico de terras que são preparadas para plantações de abacates, estufas ou construção.
> 
> Dizem as más línguas que o terreno foi vendido a um investidor francês que não sabia da existência da reserva ecológica nacional e que pretendia rentabilizar com um projecto turístico ou colocação de estufas.


Que bosta... E os maganos que andam a retirar as árvores com essa maquinaria toda, não são penalizados? Estão a retirar património natural mesmo em frente à costa! 

De facto, já me tinha interrogado acerca da lei das limpezas de terrenos. Quando é que retiram essa lei? 
Segundo a lei, apenas nos terrenos com casas devem ser cortadas as árvores que estejam a menos de 4 metros umas das outras, e apenas numa faixa de raio de 50 metros à volta da casa. Nos terrenos sem edifícios o corte de árvores não deve ser realizado.




No entanto, parece-me que há, infelizmente, muita gente que aproveita a onda de corte e corta logo uma floresta inteira aonde não deveria haver intervenções...


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2020 às 22:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que bosta... E os maganos que andam a retirar as árvores com essa maquinaria toda, não são penalizados? Estão a retirar património natural mesmo em frente à costa!
> 
> De facto, já me tinha interrogado acerca da lei das limpezas de terrenos. Quando é que retiram essa lei?
> Segundo a lei, apenas nos terrenos com casas devem ser cortadas as árvores que estejam a menos de 4 metros umas das outras, e apenas numa faixa de raio de 50 metros à volta da casa. Nos terrenos sem edifícios o corte de árvores não deve ser realizado.
> ...


e acho que são 100 à volta das aldeias e localidades


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2020 às 10:49)

frederico disse:


> Não sabia que já a queriam caçar.
> 
> Pessoalmente não me choca que no futuro se cace ocasionalmente, mas com as seguintes condições:
> 
> ...



É assim que acontece na Serra de Gredos e é assim que deveria ser no Gêres.

Caça selectiva de aproximação de alguns machos velhos por ano, com um valor de uns 5 a 7 mil euros por cabeça (valores actualmente praticados em Espanha), cujo o valor revertia na totalidade para a conservação da espécie e do restante ecossistema do Gêres. Na situação actual, pouco faltará para a zona do Gêres ficar sobrepovoada com cabras e estas começarem a causar danos à flora e outros problemas relacionados com excesso de população como o aparecimento de doenças.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2020 às 10:54)

Dan disse:


> A ideia de área protegida implica restrições a um vasto conjunto de atividades. O problema também passa pelo facto de grande parte das nossas “áreas protegidas” estarem em propriedade privada. Se o estado serve para alguma coisa, devia servir também para isto. Já era altura de se criarem verdadeiros espaços naturais em terrenos públicos.



O problema é que quase não há terrenos públicos. O Estado deveria promover o emparcelamento de terrenos, muitos dos quais abandonados, de forma a promover uma gestão ao nível da paisagem, que traria múltiplas vantagens como por exemplo na gestão mais eficaz de fogos rurais.


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2020 às 16:27)

MSantos disse:


> O problema é que quase não há terrenos públicos. O Estado deveria promover o emparcelamento de terrenos, muitos dos quais abandonados, de forma a promover uma gestão ao nível da paisagem, que traria múltiplas vantagens como por exemplo na gestão mais eficaz de fogos rurais.



Há mais de 20 anos que existem propostas para acabar com os problemas do minifúndio, quando eu andava pela Quercus estava mais dentro do assunto, mas recordo algumas dessas propostas.

1) Os terrenos a herdar devem ter uma *área mínima*.
2) Devem acabar as heranças indivisas, deve haver um período de 1 ou 2 anos para fazer a divisão, e a resolução dos litígios deve ser rápida em vez de se arrastar anos a fio.
3) Os novos eucaliptais devem ter uma área mínima contínua, pelo que os pequenos produtores terão de associar-se em cooperativas. Ao fim de 12  a 15 anos, o eucalipto fora dos eucaliptais industriais ou cooperativos deve ser considerada espécie invasora e erradicado.
4) As mais valias imobiliárias decorrentes de alterações do PDM ou obras públicas devem ser taxadas para inibir a especulação fundiária.
5) A construção de novas moradias deve ser permitida apenas onde já exista uma moradia ou nos perímetros das povoações, para acabar com o crescimento do povoamento desordenado e disperso.

Estas questões nunca foram prioridade para nenhum Governo. Um dos poucos políticos que falava disto era Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles.

Com os incêndios de 2017 estes temas poderiam ter sido discutidos mas optaram por aquele aborto chamado lei das limpezas.


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2020 às 16:29)

MSantos disse:


> É assim que acontece na Serra de Gredos e é assim que deveria ser no Gêres.
> 
> Caça selectiva de aproximação de alguns machos velhos por ano, com um valor de uns 5 a 7 mil euros por cabeça (valores actualmente praticados em Espanha), cujo o valor revertia na totalidade para a conservação da espécie e do restante ecossistema do Gêres. Na situação actual, pouco faltará para a zona do Gêres ficar sobrepovoada com cabras e estas começarem a causar danos à flora e outros problemas relacionados com excesso de população como o aparecimento de doenças.



Sim, é verdade, a população de cabras deve ser monitorizada embora provavelmente o lobo seja suficiente para controlar o número de indivíduos. Um excesso de cabras pode por exemplo comprometer qualquer projecto de reflorestação do Gerês ou até talvez a preservação do lírio-do-Gerês.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jun 2020 às 18:13)

uma coisa que ninguém fala são os corredores ecológicos para permitir ao animais andarem de uma lado para o outro a alcateia mais a sul que conheço e que tem vida difícil esta na serra da Freita  como é que os animais nascidos aqui poderão ir para a Estrela se têm de atravessar uma serie de estradas e terrenos vedados e não é pela distancia nos usa há relatos bem documentados de lobos a andar centenas de kms em pouco tempo, mas por cá os indivíduos que nascem devem estar a substituir animais morte e velhos (digo eu).


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

camrov8 disse:


> uma coisa que ninguém fala são os corredores ecológicos para permitir ao animais andarem de uma lado para o outro a alcateia mais a sul que conheço e que tem vida difícil esta na serra da Freita  como é que os animais nascidos aqui poderão ir para a Estrela se têm de atravessar uma serie de estradas e terrenos vedados e não é pela distancia nos usa há relatos bem documentados de lobos a andar centenas de kms em pouco tempo, mas por cá os indivíduos que nascem devem estar a substituir animais morte e velhos (digo eu).



Os corredores ecológicos, estão muito presentes em países do norte da Europa, que parece que sempre tiveram uma preocupação acrescida pelos animais, principalmente isto quando são constrúidas as auto-estradas, por cá, a única solução são as passagens hidráulicas, mas quando as mesmas estão a fazer a passagem de água, está interdita á passagem dos mesmos.


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2020 às 20:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os corredores ecológicos, estão muito presentes em países do sul da Europa, que parece que sempre tiveram uma preocupação acrescida pelos animais, principalmente isto quando são constrúidas as auto-estradas, por cá, a única solução são as passagens hidráulicas, mas quando as mesmas estão a fazer a passagem de água, está interdita á passagem dos mesmos.



A Junta da Andaluzia ao longo dos últimos 30 anos investiu muito a criar corredores ecológicos, mas o mesmo não sucedeu em Portugal, não conheço projectos nesse sentido. 

Neste momento uma das zonas com mais potencial para ser um corredor contínuo está no Sul, Serras do litoral alentejano ligadas à serra de Monchique, esta por sua vez a ligar-se ao Caldeirão, que se liga a Alcoutim e Mértola, depois à serra Morena. A serra Morena está ligada a Doñana por um corredor e liga-se também aos Montes de Toledo e à  Cordilheira Central. 

A Norte deveria haver um corredor que ligasse as serras da Lousã, Açor, Estrela, Malcata e depois Gata. Será possível?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2020 às 22:51)

frederico disse:


> A Junta da Andaluzia ao longo dos últimos 30 anos investiu muito a criar corredores ecológicos, mas o mesmo não sucedeu em Portugal, não conheço projectos nesse sentido.
> 
> Neste momento uma das zonas com mais potencial para ser um corredor contínuo está no Sul, Serras do litoral alentejano ligadas à serra de Monchique, esta por sua vez a ligar-se ao Caldeirão, que se liga a Alcoutim e Mértola, depois à serra Morena. A serra Morena está ligada a Doñana por um corredor e liga-se também aos Montes de Toledo e à  Cordilheira Central.
> 
> A Norte deveria haver um corredor que ligasse as serras da Lousã, Açor, Estrela, Malcata e depois Gata. Será possível?


Ia dizer exatamente isso... A Junta da Andaluzia investiu bastante em corredores ecológicos. Nas estradas de acesso a Matalascañas existem inclusive duas pontes ecológicas que atravessam estradas bem movimentadas, sobretudo durante o verão. Isto é uma coisa que acho bem e poderia ser mais ampliado pela Península, mas tal duvido que seja possível, não só pelo facto de Portugal ter diferentes interesses como também as comunidades autónomas têm também diferentes interessante. 
A Junta galega, por exemplo, praticamente nada investe ao nível da preservação dos ecossistemas. Há uns dias atrás houve até uma denúncia de que montes de árvores nativas foram totalmente arrancadas. No final, a Xunta arranjou a desculpa de que a floresta tinha sido arrancada por causa dos incêndios.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2020 às 22:56)

frederico disse:


> Há mais de 20 anos que existem propostas para acabar com os problemas do minifúndio, quando eu andava pela Quercus estava mais dentro do assunto, mas recordo algumas dessas propostas.
> 
> 1) Os terrenos a herdar devem ter uma *área mínima*.
> 2) Devem acabar as heranças indivisas, deve haver um período de 1 ou 2 anos para fazer a divisão, e a resolução dos litígios deve ser rápida em vez de se arrastar anos a fio.
> ...


Concordo, mas tal nunca será feito e até é um pouco perigoso. Uma das causas para o 25 de Novembro ter acontecido foi porque, a seguir ao 25 de Abril, muitos terrenos no Norte foram ocupados por gente de fora, e isso levou a um enorme descontentamento. Tanto que, após o 25 de Novembro, os partidos de esquerda praticamente desapareceram do Norte e do Centro. 

Mexer no minifúndio é quase como mexer no fogo, porque há muita, mas mesmo muita gente com terrenos herdados e que se sente orgulhosa com isso. 
É possível que as medidas indicadas sejam aplicadas, mas é incrivelmente improvável...


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2020 às 23:21)

As coisas teriam de ser bem explicadas, ninguém iria ocupar as terras de ninguém.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2020 às 22:16)

28 espécies de abelhas adicionadas à fauna de Portugal, sendo algumas novas para a ciência:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ndrena_species_Hymenoptera_Apoidea_Anthophila


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2020 às 15:11)

Um vídeo sobre a aparência de um cavalo selvagem que existiu no Alasca:


Entretanto descobriu-se recentemente que está relacionado geneticamente com os cavalos selvagens da Europa e com o cavalo doméstico.


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Jun 2020 às 16:20)

Ainda falta muito para o Gerês ficar saturado de cabras bravas! De todas as vezes que lá fui não encontrei uma unica cabra. Nem nos montes de Castro Laboreiro , nem na Serra do Soajo , nem na zona do Xertelo ou nos montes de Pitões. Guardem lá as espingardas que ainda falta bastante para chegarmos a esse ponto . Se quiserem dar ao gatilho há muitas carreiras de tiro no país ! Larguem lá a bicharada em paz , que os portugueses em termos de protecção animal serão talvez o povo mais aberrante da Europa. Neste momento temos um problema chamado Javali , mas para o caçar é preciso ter tomates coisa que a maioria dos caçadores não têm. A cabra brava ainda é em numero  reduzido  e facilmente se escondem nos pontos mais altos e inacessiveis das serras do noroeste .


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2020 às 18:18)

Boas,

apanhei estes pequeninos (fotos tiradas a alguma distância) enquanto esperavam por comida na zona do Rio Angueira, quem vai para para Palaçoulo/Miranda do Douro, no passado dia 13/06/2020.

Que espécie será? Já me disseram que seriam Andorinhas das rochas, Andorinhões, não parecem ser as Andorinhas "mais comuns" 



















Aspecto do ninho:


----------



## JPAG (22 Jun 2020 às 19:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> apanhei estes pequeninos (fotos tiradas a alguma distância) enquanto esperavam por comida na zona do Rio Angueira, quem vai para para Palaçoulo/Miranda do Douro, no passado dia 13/06/2020.
> 
> ...



São Andorinha-das-rochas (_Ptynonoprogne rupestris_) juvenis


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 21:56)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> apanhei estes pequeninos (fotos tiradas a alguma distância) enquanto esperavam por comida na zona do Rio Angueira, quem vai para para Palaçoulo/Miranda do Douro, no passado dia 13/06/2020.
> 
> ...


Lindos  Acho que nunca tinha visto esta espécie de andorinha.


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2020 às 22:40)

https://archeologie.culture.fr/lascaux/en/node/9028/salle-taureaux

Este é o novo website sobre Lascaux.
A versão mais antiga, na minha opinião, era bem mais detalhada e espetacular.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2020 às 11:28)

Um sardão que come á mão, e que responde quando o chamam, não é todos os dias que se ve igual.


----------



## cool (24 Jun 2020 às 12:06)

Muito curioso e muito pouco habitual.
Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2020 às 13:05)

Luis Martins disse:


> Ainda falta muito para o Gerês ficar saturado de cabras bravas! De todas as vezes que lá fui não encontrei uma unica cabra. Nem nos montes de Castro Laboreiro , nem na Serra do Soajo , nem na zona do Xertelo ou nos montes de Pitões. Guardem lá as espingardas que ainda falta bastante para chegarmos a esse ponto . Se quiserem dar ao gatilho há muitas carreiras de tiro no país ! Larguem lá a bicharada em paz , que os portugueses em termos de protecção animal serão talvez o povo mais aberrante da Europa. Neste momento temos um problema chamado Javali , mas para o caçar é preciso ter tomates coisa que a maioria dos caçadores não têm. A cabra brava ainda é em numero  reduzido  e facilmente se escondem nos pontos mais altos e inacessiveis das serras do noroeste .



Lamento informar-te mas não fazes a mais pequena ideia do que estás a falar...


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2020 às 20:47)

As fotos não são minhas, mas aqui ficam, tiradas no Parque Florestal do Fontelo, em Viseu:



Por acaso já por lá vi esquilos várias vezes, um na semana passada inclusive, mas deslocam-se muito rápido, quando estou para tirar o telemóvel já eles se esconderam...


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2020 às 22:56)

Nickname disse:


> As fotos não são minhas, mas aqui ficam, tiradas no Parque Florestal do Fontelo, em Viseu:
> 
> 
> 
> Por acaso já por lá vi esquilos várias vezes, um na semana passada inclusive, mas deslocam-se muito rápido, quando estou para tirar o telemóvel já ele ses esconderam...



Muito obrigado pela partilha!
Dei uma vista de-olhos pelo facebook desse fotografo e sinto-me na obrigação de partilhar mais algumas fotos dele:












e há muitos mais, que maravilha!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jun 2020 às 23:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um sardão que come á mão, e que responde quando o chamam, não é todos os dias que se ve igual.


Fantástico!  Nunca tinha visto tal coisa; geralmente fogem de nós a sete pés, a não ser que não tenham ainda aquecido o suficiente 



Nickname disse:


> As fotos não são minhas, mas aqui ficam, tiradas no Parque Florestal do Fontelo, em Viseu:
> 
> 
> 
> Por acaso já por lá vi esquilos várias vezes, um na semana passada inclusive, mas deslocam-se muito rápido, quando estou para tirar o telemóvel já eles se esconderam...


Lindos  Beijinhos em tempos de pandemia é que não...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jun 2020 às 23:57)

Thomar disse:


> Muito obrigado pela partilha!
> Dei uma vista de-olhos pelo facebook desse fotografo e sinto-me na obrigação de partilhar mais algumas fotos dele:
> 
> 
> ...


Também fui espreitar  Fotos muito boas de passarada; deve ter uma bela lente zoom


----------



## Gates (28 Jun 2020 às 08:02)

Os arachnids do Starship Troopers já estão na Terra!
Este andava em Rossas (Vieira do Minho)


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2020 às 10:11)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=vacaloura.pt

Não sei conheces este projecto, que já existe há alguns anos, mas lá podes fazer o registo do avistamento, eu tenho pena de nunca ter visto nenhum exemplar pessoalmente.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2020 às 12:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=vacaloura.pt
> 
> Não sei conheces este projecto, que já existe há alguns anos, mas lá podes fazer o registo do avistamento, eu tenho pena de nunca ter visto nenhum exemplar pessoalmente.


e são cada vez mais raros e acredita a culpa esta na limpeza dos terrenos, as larvas alimentam-se de madeira em decomposição uma vez que toda a madeira é recolhida não fica grande coisa para as larvas comerem


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2020 às 13:02)

camrov8 disse:


> e são cada vez mais raros e acredita a culpa esta na limpeza dos terrenos, as larvas alimentam-se de madeira em decomposição uma vez que toda a madeira é recolhida não fica grande coisa para as larvas comerem



É bem verdade, concordo tatalmente contigo, se bem que hoje em dia, já se criam, abrigos, com madeiras em decomposição, ou simplesmente se deixam ficar numa das extremidades dos terrenos, que não causam qualquer transtorno, mas o medo que persiste na cabeça das pessoas, é muito devido ás limpezas que são impostas por parte da GNR.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2020 às 18:08)

Por acaso nem sabia que eram raros, nem sabia da designação vaca-loura, eu chamva-os de escaravelhos.
De vez em quando vejo-os aqui nas traseiras do meu bairro, e  no Fontelo também os vejo com alguma frequência.


Uma foto manhosa, de telemóvel, que tirei na semana passada acho:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2020 às 19:23)

Nickname disse:


> Por acaso nem sabia que eram raros, nem sabia da designação vaca-loura, eu chamva-os de escaravelhos.
> De vez em quando vejo-os aqui nas traseiras do meu bairro, e  no Fontelo também os vejo com alguma frequência.
> 
> 
> Uma foto manhosa, de telemóvel, que tirei na semana passada acho:


A palavra existe e pelos vistos é bem antiga, tanto que é usada também na Galiza - é uma palavra galaico-portuguesa. 

*Off-topic*:


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2020 às 21:28)

Nickname disse:


> Por acaso nem sabia que eram raros, nem sabia da designação vaca-loura, eu chamva-os de escaravelhos.
> De vez em quando vejo-os aqui nas traseiras do meu bairro, e  no Fontelo também os vejo com alguma frequência.
> 
> 
> Uma foto manhosa, de telemóvel, que tirei na semana passada acho:



E estás correcto, pois não deixa de ser um escaravelho, se bem que um pouco maior do que os normais, e o seu nome deriva de região para região, e estamos em plena actividade deles.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2020 às 21:59)

_A PSP de Lisboa, através da Brigada de Proteção Ambiental (BriPA), no passado dia 28 de maio, capturou um espécime da espécie “Mapolon Monspessulanus” , vulgarmente conhecida por cobra rateira, que estava numa habitação na zona de Carnaxide.

Em virtude de ser uma espécie autóctone, a mesma foi posteriormente libertada no seu habitat natural, em local com recursos naturais e condições necessárias à sua sobrevivência._


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2020 às 22:23)




----------



## belem (30 Jun 2020 às 22:37)

Snifa disse:


>



Só os jacarés maiores estão a salvo!


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

Ontem de tarde, no telhado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

Dan disse:


> Ontem de tarde, no telhado.



Uma bonita pega-rabuda (_pica-pica), _que mais parece uma dançarina em cima de um telhado.


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2020 às 23:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma bonita pega-rabuda (_pica-pica), _que mais parece uma dançarina em cima de um telhado.



Tenho visto essas aves na Parede e em Carcavelos.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2020 às 09:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma bonita pega-rabuda (_pica-pica), _que mais parece uma dançarina em cima de um telhado.



Aqui pelo Ribatejo são relativamente comuns, tal como a "prima" pega-azul (_Cyanopica cooki_).


----------



## cool (2 Jul 2020 às 10:32)

Boas.
Aqui no monte aparecem bastante (_Cyanopica cooki)._
Esta foto foi tirada à cerca de 2 meses...durante o confinamento...em que me dediquei a fotografar aves que por aqui aparecem.
Já a "prima" _Pica pica._...nunca a vi por aqui.

_Cyanopica cooki_








Abraços!


----------



## ct1gnd (2 Jul 2020 às 11:32)

Visitante noturno


----------



## cool (2 Jul 2020 às 11:40)

Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos de algumas aves que aparecem aqui na Serra de Grândola:

Pisco-de-peito ruivo
_Erithacus rubecula




_
Cartaxo comum
_Saxicola rubicola_
(deve ser jovem pois ainda não tem as cores muito definidas)





Gaio-comum
_Garrulus glandarius





_
Papa-figos
_Oriolus oriolus_
(Esta ave deu-me muito prazer em fotografar pois é muito esquiva...é mais frequentemente ouvida do que vista....mas tive um momento de sorte...está no meu top-five das aves mais bonitas que podem ser vistas em Portugal...vem cá passar o Verão e depois volta para África).





Abraços !


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2020 às 12:24)

A pega-azul já está presente aqui na região, mas ainda só nas áreas mais baixas. Aqui mais para "cima", por enquanto, só mesmo a Pica-pica. Desses, tenho aqui um "bando" residente de uns 5 ou 6 elementos que se deixam ver quase todos os dias.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2020 às 12:25)

cool disse:


> Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos de algumas aves que aparecem aqui na Serra de Grândola:
> 
> Pisco-de-peito ruivo
> _Erithacus rubecula
> ...



Excelentes registos @cool! 

Durante o periodo de confinamento também tirei umas fotos às aves que habitam a minha quinta perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente), tenho que ver se arranjo tempo para as publicar aqui também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2020 às 12:26)

cool disse:


> Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos de algumas aves que aparecem aqui na Serra de Grândola:
> 
> Pisco-de-peito ruivo
> _Erithacus rubecula
> ...



Parabéns pelas excelente fotos, eu também faço com muita regularidade observação de aves, em grupo, ou individual, concordo contigo o papa-figos, é uma ave muito bonita, e é também daquelas que nunca obsevei ao vivo.
Para já também fico contente em observar um casal de peneireiro- cinzento a darem alimento ao seu filho, e onde eu já vi que eles caçam na minha pequena quinta, ratos, principalmente.


----------



## cool (2 Jul 2020 às 12:34)

Dan disse:


> A pega-azul já está presente aqui na região, mas ainda só nas áreas mais baixas. Aqui mais para "cima", por enquanto, só mesmo a Pica-pica. Desses, tenho aqui um "bando" residente de uns 5 ou 6 elementos que se deixam ver quase todos os dias.



Curioso de facto.
Aqui na Serra de Grândola nunca avistei uma "Pica-pica".


----------



## cool (2 Jul 2020 às 12:37)

MSantos disse:


> Excelentes registos @cool!
> 
> Durante o periodo de confinamento também tirei umas fotos às aves que habitam a minha quinta perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente), tenho que ver se arranjo tempo para as publicar aqui também.



O confinamento apesar de tudo teve os seus aspectos "positivos"...se é que se pode dizer assim .
Venham essas fotos!!!
Abraços!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jul 2020 às 13:14)

ct1gnd disse:


> Visitante noturno


como consigo relacionar com essa foto, já apanhei vários a comer a comida para os gatos vadios, não são só eles já vi piscos e melros


----------



## remember (2 Jul 2020 às 14:40)

cool disse:


> Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos de algumas aves que aparecem aqui na Serra de Grândola:
> 
> Pisco-de-peito ruivo
> _Erithacus rubecula
> ...


Excelentes fotos, adoro ver essas cores se há coisa que mais gosto é ver fotos deste género

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (2 Jul 2020 às 15:02)

cool disse:


> Curioso de facto.
> Aqui na Serra de Grândola nunca avistei uma "Pica-pica".



É de facto uma ave "rara" nessa região, ao contrário do que acontece com o alentejo anterior, onde é extremamente abundante


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2020 às 15:16)

*Este Cuco percorreu uma viagem épica de 26 mil quilómetros e 16 países*

*



*

O Mongolia Cuckoo Project, iniciativa do Centro de Conservação e Ciência da Vida Selvagem da Mongólia (WSCC) e do British Trust for Ornithology (BTO), teve início a 4 de junho de 2019. A equipa colocou transmissores em cinco Cucos, um _Cuculus optatus_ e quatro _Cuculus canorus_, no intuito de estudar a sua rota de migração e áreas de inverno.

O Cuco Onon (Онон, em homenagem ao rio local) foi o único a regressar a casa no passado dia 27 de maio, com 26 mil quilómetros percorridos, 27 fronteiras e 16 países. Os especialistas ficaram surpreendidos com a viagem épica deste_ Cuculus canorus_, que esteve em locais como a Índia, o Quénia e a Tanzânia, antes de regressar à Mongólia.

Chris Hewson, do BTO, destacou esta migração como uma das viagens mais longas registadas por qualquer ave terrestre. Os especialistas estão de momento a estudar o seu percurso, e a perceber de que forma as alterações climáticas afetam as rotas desta espécie e a sua fonte de alimento (lagartas).

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/este-cu...NnfW4WZidCM3BIfUxni1mPcwm_HFll118eROKBbi2IG2w


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2020 às 12:56)

Ontem á tarde, quando o calor já se fazia sentir, fui visitar um local, que há muito já o estava para fazer, uma belíssima galeria ripícola, com um percusro pedonal todo assinalado, sempre junto á ribeira, onde o sol, nunca penetra, devido ás frondosas árvores com mais de 20 metros de altura, sendo maiortariamente constituída por lódãos, onde no final se pode observar uma bela casacata, e uma ponte suspensa.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2020 às 22:40)

Gates disse:


> Os arachnids do Starship Troopers já estão na Terra!
> Este andava em Rossas (Vieira do Minho)


Vi o meu primeiro ao vivo na sexta-feira na Quinta da Aveleda. Infelizmente estava morto pelo que não registei. São mesmo grandes.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

belem disse:


> Tenho visto essas aves na Parede e em Carcavelos.


De há uns anos para cá tornaram-se presença frequente pelo Porto e arredores. No entanto, outras como os melros e os gaios tornaram-se muito menos frequentes.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

cool disse:


> Aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos de algumas aves que aparecem aqui na Serra de Grândola:
> 
> Pisco-de-peito ruivo
> _Erithacus rubecula
> ...


Belos registos, _very cool_ 
Nunca vi um papa-figos ao vivo, muito bonitos, de facto. Também gostava de ver um abelharuco, não aparecem por aí? 



Dan disse:


> A pega-azul já está presente aqui na região, mas ainda só nas áreas mais baixas. Aqui mais para "cima", por enquanto, só mesmo a Pica-pica. Desses, tenho aqui um "bando" residente de uns 5 ou 6 elementos que se deixam ver quase todos os dias.


Aqui pelo Porto também só há a pega-rabuda, as pegas-azuis só são "azuis" de nome pelos vistos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2020 às 22:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos, _very cool_
> Nunca vi um papa-figos ao vivo, muito bonitos, de facto. Também gostava de ver um abelharuco, não aparecem por aí?
> 
> 
> Aqui pelo Porto também só há a pega-rabuda, as pegas-azuis só são "azuis" de nome pelos vistos...



Abelharucos, tenho aqui ás dezenas deles, chegam a estarem todos em fila, nos cabos eléctricos, onde são mais de 20 indivíduos.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2020 às 00:09)

Ainda no passado dia 3 avistei um papa-figos aqui perto, num bosque de carvalho negral. Mas até aqui na cidade já vi alguns. Esta tarde avistei vários milhafres reais, será que estão de abalada, como as cegonhas?


----------



## cool (6 Jul 2020 às 18:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos, _very cool_
> Nunca vi um papa-figos ao vivo, muito bonitos, de facto. Também gostava de ver um abelharuco, não aparecem por aí?
> 
> 
> Aqui pelo Porto também só há a pega-rabuda, as pegas-azuis só são "azuis" de nome pelos vistos...



Boas.
Sim...os Abelharucos aparecem por aqui....geralmente ao final da tarde com aquele voo característico e rápido.
Ainda não os consegui fotografar pois ainda não os consegui apanhar pousados
Vem  cá passar o verão .
Aves muito bonitas!

Abraço!


----------



## cool (7 Jul 2020 às 18:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos, _very cool_
> Nunca vi um papa-figos ao vivo, muito bonitos, de facto. Também gostava de ver um abelharuco, não aparecem por aí?
> 
> 
> Aqui pelo Porto também só há a pega-rabuda, as pegas-azuis só são "azuis" de nome pelos vistos...




Boas.
Hoje por acaso tive a oportunidade de fotografar um casal de Abelharucos que estiveram um bocado pousados num cabo eléctrico perto da minha casa.
Enquanto os observava comeram várias  vespas e outros insectos.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos  :






O macho é o da esquerda...tem um espigão na cauda.











Abraços!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2020 às 19:48)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Hoje por acaso tive o oportunidade de fotografar um casal de Abelharucos que estiveram um bocado pousados num cabo eléctrico perto da minha casa.
> Enquanto os observava comeram várias  vespas e outros insectos.
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos  :
> ...



Muito bem apanhados, aí nas fotos, tendo em conta que os abelharucos, são um pouco irrequietos, e por acaso, não fazia ideia que o macho tinha esse tipo de espigão, na cauda, mesmo de binóculos, quando os costumo observar, é um pequeno detalhe que acaba por passar ao lado.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 20:14)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Hoje por acaso tive o oportunidade de fotografar um casal de Abelharucos que estiveram um bocado pousados num cabo eléctrico perto da minha casa.
> Enquanto os observava comeram várias  vespas e outros insectos.
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos  :
> ...


UAU!  Que lindos!  Que sorte conseguires ver estas aves tão bonitas desde casa. Obrigado pelas fotos! 
Que câmera/lente usas já agora? Se não te importares de partilhar. Ando há séculos para investir numa boa para fotografar a passarada; também aprecio bastante


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 20:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muito bem apanhados, aí nas fotos, tendo em conta que os abelharucos, são um pouco irrequietos, e por acaso, não fazia ideia que o macho tinha esse tipo de espigão, na cauda, mesmo de binóculos, quando os costumo observar, é um pequeno detalhe que acaba por passar ao lado.


Também desconhecia esse facto. Mas se tivesse de adivinhar, diria que o da direita era a fêmea, tem um ar mais delicado


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Também desconhecia esse facto. Mas se tivesse de adivinhar, diria que o da direita era a fêmea, tem um ar mais delicado


na verdade nas aves isso nem sempre é verdade na verdade a maior parte das vezes as fêmeas são maiores que os machos , se vires bem o da esquerda as cores são mais fortes


----------



## cool (7 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

João Pedro disse:


> UAU!  Que lindos!  Que sorte conseguires ver estas aves tão bonitas desde casa. Obrigado pelas fotos!
> Que câmera/lente usas já agora? Se não te importares de partilhar. Ando há séculos para investir numa boa para fotografar a passarada; também aprecio bastante



Boas...não....claro que não me importo de partilhar:
A câmara que uso é a chamada "teleobjectiva dos pobres"...uma Nikon Coolpix B700.
É muito pequena e compacta e tem um zoom óptico de 60 X.
Tem umas lentes maravilhosas mas um sensor minúsculo com tudo o que daí advém...só consegues boas fotos com bastante luz.
Apesar das limitações, para um mero amador como eu serve perfeitamente para fotografar aves....já para paisagens ou outro tipo de fotos é um pouco limitada e nessas ocasiões uso outra câmara.
A grande vantagem é mesmo o zoom óptico de 60X e o facto de não teres de andar com toneladas de material pesado atrás.
Custou-me 200 euros em 2a mão no Olx.
Qualquer dúvida que tenhas dispõe!

Abraço!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

camrov8 disse:


> na verdade nas aves isso nem sempre é verdade na verdade a maior parte das vezes as fêmeas são maiores que os machos , se vires bem o da esquerda as cores são mais fortes


Sim, mas estava a falar neste caso específico  As cores mais fortes são geralmente uma característica dos machos, pelo que neste caso até bate certo


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 21:20)

cool disse:


> Boas...não....claro que não me importo de partilhar:
> A câmara que uso é a chamada "teleobjectiva dos pobres"...uma Nikon Coolpix B700.
> É muito pequena e compacta e tem um zoom óptico de 60 X.
> Tem umas lentes maravilhosas mas um sensor minúsculo com tudo o que daí advém...só consegues boas fotos com bastante luz.
> ...


Obrigado  Também já tive uma bridge assim, tinha um zoom brutal. Agora é preciso um canhão para ter resultados semelhantes


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2020 às 19:15)

Isto agora levou-me à minha infância e à primeira vez que que vi Os Pássaros de Hitchcock. Com a passarada ainda aguentava mas com os gafanhotos dava-me o badagaio.


----------



## Gates (9 Jul 2020 às 00:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Vi o meu primeiro ao vivo na sexta-feira na Quinta da Aveleda. Infelizmente estava morto pelo que não registei. São mesmo grandes.



Este estava bem vivo e mexia-se rapidamente.
Mas quando parei para o observar congelou naquela posição.
Curiosamente no dia seguinte, já mais perto da vila, encontrei este outro, mas parece ser fêmea, pois não tem as mandíbulas.
Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma calinada.
Quando era puto aqui no Porto de vez em quando via-se um. Até no Palácio de Cristal  agora é mais raspadinhas rasgadas e maços de tabaco vazios.

Edit: entretanto fui fazer o registo de avistamento no www.vacaloura.pt e percebi que esta é uma espécie diferente da primeira


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Gates disse:


> Este estava bem vivo e mexia-se rapidamente.
> Mas quando parei para o observar congelou naquela posição.
> Curiosamente no dia seguinte, já mais perto da vila, encontrei este outro, mas parece ser fêmea, pois não tem as mandíbulas.
> Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma calinada.
> ...


É uma vaca-ruiva 
Desconhecia a espécie. Estou com vontade de ir à procura de vacas no próximo fim-de-semana...


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2020 às 13:58)

Gates disse:


> Este estava bem vivo e mexia-se rapidamente.
> Mas quando parei para o observar congelou naquela posição.
> Curiosamente no dia seguinte, já mais perto da vila, encontrei este outro, mas parece ser fêmea, pois não tem as mandíbulas.
> Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma calinada.
> ...



As fêmeas têm mandíbulas (ainda que pequenas) e ao contrário dos machos, mordem com bastante força (aliás os machos dependem igualmente da capacidade das fêmeas em abrir fendas na casca das árvores e nos frutos, para poderem ter acesso à seiva açucarada de que se alimentam).


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:22)

do que sabia os escaravelhos machos não comiam de todo e que nem teria peças bocais de todo e que so teriam um objetivo a proxima geração e que vivem das reservas acomuladas e que as larvas podem passar 2 anos em troncos e manta morta antes de realizarem a ultima metamorfose daí ser tão importante preservar habitats com madeira em decomposição


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:29)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sabia os escaravelhos machos não comiam de todo e que nem teria peças bocais de todo e que so teriam um objetivo a proxima geração e que vivem das reservas acomuladas e que as larvas podem passar 2 anos em troncos e manta morta antes de realizarem a ultima metamorfose daí ser tão importante preservar habitats com madeira em decomposição



Pois, a madeira morta é extremamente importante para este tipo de escaravelhos principalmente, mas quando se fala muito na sua importancia e monitorização, esquecem-se de dizer que com esta questão das limpezas, em que tudo tem de estar limpo, sob, estar sujeito a multa, isto no caso de algum bosque próximo de estradas ou casas, o que acontece muitas das vezes, ou seja, só existe um habitat mais favorável, dentro de um bosque, muitas das vezes em vales encaixados, longe de tudo e de todos, o que também não é mau, por sinal, só reduz, é um pouco o seu habitat.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, a madeira morta é extremamente importante para este tipo de escaravelhos principalmente, mas quando se fala muito na sua importancia e monitorização, esquecem-se de dizer que com esta questão das limpezas, em que tudo tem de estar limpo, sob, estar sujeito a multa, isto no caso de algum bosque próximo de estradas ou casas, o que acontece muitas das vezes, ou seja, só existe um habitat mais favorável, dentro de um bosque, muitas das vezes em vales encaixados, longe de tudo e de todos, o que também não é mau, por sinal, só reduz, é um pouco o seu habitat.


 a verdade é que há muito tempo que não vejo um quando era miúdo no verão apareciam por todo o lado o que para um miúdo era brincadeira na certa e dedos feridos


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2020 às 19:00)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sabia os escaravelhos machos não comiam de todo e que nem teria peças bocais de todo e que so teriam um objetivo a proxima geração e que vivem das reservas acomuladas e que as larvas podem passar 2 anos em troncos e manta morta antes de realizarem a ultima metamorfose daí ser tão importante preservar habitats com madeira em decomposição



Os machos conseguem aguentar-se sem comer, mas têm tendência para beber seiva, até porque isso aparentemente aumenta o seu tempo de vida.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2020 às 20:57)




----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

belem disse:


>


no Japão há lutas e campeonatos de luta de escaravelhos desde as vacas louras até os rinocerontes


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2020 às 23:12)




----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2020 às 13:09)

*'Convívio' de javalis surpreende condutores em estrada junto a Mértola*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...dutores-em-estrada-de-mertola-veja-as-imagens


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2020 às 13:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *'Convívio' de javalis surpreende condutores em estrada junto a Mértola*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...dutores-em-estrada-de-mertola-veja-as-imagens



Por acaso acabei de ver o o vídeo agora há pouco, e é realmente importante ver como as mães e o pais javali, cuidam das suas crias ao atravessarem a estrada, onde vão alguns na frente e outros no final do grupo dos "pequenitos".


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2020 às 16:08)

Falsa viúva negra.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2020 às 17:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso acabei de ver o o vídeo agora há pouco, e é realmente importante ver como as mães e o pais javali, cuidam das suas crias ao atravessarem a estrada, onde vão alguns na frente e outros no final do grupo dos "pequenitos".


é uma pratica comum em muitos animais onde as crias estão no centro do grupo e os machos maiores vão a frente e a traz para fazerem uma barreira


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2020 às 17:56)

camrov8 disse:


> é uma pratica comum em muitos animais onde as crias estão no centro do grupo e os machos maiores vão a frente e a traz para fazerem uma barreira



Sim, isso é verdade, apenas não é todos dias apenas que se ve em vídeo, as ovelhas também protegem assim as criam, colocando-as no centro e todas as ovelhas em seu redor, a proteger dos ataques dos lobos, ou cães vadios.


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jul 2020 às 19:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *'Convívio' de javalis surpreende condutores em estrada junto a Mértola*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...dutores-em-estrada-de-mertola-veja-as-imagens



Caso não tenham reparado, nada disto é em Mértola. É em Itália e é retirado de um vídeo da National Geographic


Assim vai o nosso "jornalismo". E então no que respeita a questões de ambiente e conservação, é minha convicção que mais de 50% do que circula nos jornais e revistas é fake news, ou então resulta de incompetência pura de jornalistas sem sentido crítico, às vezes servindo propósitos pouco claros de quem "planta" as notícias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caso não tenham reparado, nada disto é em Mértola. É em Itália e é retirado de um vídeo da National Geographic
> 
> 
> Assim vai o nosso "jornalismo". E então no que respeita a questões de ambiente e conservação, é minha convicção que mais de 50% do que circula nos jornais e revistas é fake news, ou então resulta de incompetência pura de jornalistas sem sentido crítico, às vezes servindo propósitos pouco claros de quem "planta" as notícias.



Bem vindo da parte do CM, já nada me espanta, fazem de tudo apenas para terem muitas visualizações, e mais umas vendas de jornais.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2020 às 21:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem vindo da parte do CM, já nada me espanta, fazem de tudo apenas para terem muitas visualizações, e mais umas vendas de jornais.


pois como canal sensacionalista tentam de tudo com imagens faço sempre busca regressiva no google com videos não conheço ferramentas para verificar a origem


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2020 às 11:12)

O vídeo pode ser em Itália, mas asseguro-vos que estas situações, em que grandes grupos de javalis são vistos a atravessarem estradas, também ocorrem cá e têm ocorrido cada vez com mais frequência.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2020 às 11:39)

Isso e javalis a atacarem terrenos, vi um milheiral da família da minha namorada no verão passado que tinha sido bastante afetado por eles...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2020 às 11:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso e javalis a atacarem terrenos, vi um milheiral da família da minha namorada no verão passado que tinha sido bastante afetado por eles...



É bem verdade os javalis conseguem fazer estragos muito avultados nos campos de milho, por vezes os agricultores perdem mais de 1 ha, e piora quando é a época das femeas parirem, pois é com os pés do milho que elas fazem a sua cama.
Se bem que aos poucos também a carne de javali começa a ter alguma saída, para alguns restaurantes ou mesmo talhos, sei que existe caçadores a venderem a carne a 5€/KG, e assim também é uma boa forma de eles fazerem o controlo da populção.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2020 às 12:04)

Por acaso à uns tempos, os javalis atacaram um terreno de um amigo meu, e estragaram-lhe o feijão verde.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2020 às 12:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por acaso à uns tempos, os javalis atacaram um terreno de um amigo meu, e estragaram-lhe o feijão verde.


por cá existem bastantes volta e meia são atropelados e todos sabemos o que acontece quando se atropela um macho adulto. Quanto aos estragos a culpa não é deles, o que preferem comprar preparar e cozinhar o almoço ou ir a um restaurante comer e não pagar. Em portugal não existe um predador capaz de fazer frente a um animal crescido tirando o Lobo que so existem na parte norte e por aqui na zona da Freita . Daí a caça ser a única maneira de os controlar


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/13/p3/video/golfinhos-regressam-rio-tejo-20200713-133940


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *'Convívio' de javalis surpreende condutores em estrada junto a Mértola*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...dutores-em-estrada-de-mertola-veja-as-imagens


Boas, só agora é que vi o vídeo e fiquei impressionado em relação à quantidade de javalis que se vê no vídeo desde adultos às crias, espectacular!
Obrigado pela partilha, a natureza no seu melhor.


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2020 às 23:27)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...signals-end-to-dog-meat-consumption-by-humans


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2020 às 00:56)

belem disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...signals-end-to-dog-meat-consumption-by-humans


ainda alguém acredita nessa gente


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2020 às 09:30)

camrov8 disse:


> ainda alguém acredita nessa gente



Tem havido muita pressão nesse sentido, acho que é bem possível que a notícia seja verdadeira.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 15:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso e javalis a atacarem terrenos, vi um milheiral da família da minha namorada no verão passado que tinha sido bastante afetado por eles...



Há uns anos ia morrendo por causa de um javali que me saltou na estrada a seguir a Mora! A sorte é que consegui controlar o jipe a tempo de não me espetar numa árvore. Muito cuidado ao conduzir no final da madrugada e no início do dia nas zonas rurais.


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2020 às 16:24)

frederico disse:


> Há uns anos ia morrendo por causa de um javali que me saltou na estrada a seguir a Mora! A sorte é que consegui controlar o jipe a tempo de não me espetar numa árvore. Muito cuidado ao conduzir no final da madrugada e no início do dia nas zonas rurais.



Nos últimos anos devido ao abandono/desertificação do interior a população de Javalis tem aumentado, deixo-vos aqui um exemplo dos problemas de surgirem javalis nas estradas portuguesas:

https://tomarnarede.pt/sociedade/automovel-colide-com-javali-na-a13/


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Thomar disse:


> Nos últimos anos devido ao abandono/desertificação do interior a população de Javalis tem aumentado, deixo-vos aqui um exemplo dos problemas de surgirem javalis nas estradas portuguesas:
> 
> https://tomarnarede.pt/sociedade/automovel-colide-com-javali-na-a13/


e as concessionarias tentam fugir de pagar como o diabo da cruz mas do que sei teem perdido todas as acções pois são responsáveis em toda a extensão da conceção


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 17:31)

Penso que deveria haver muito mais sensibiização da população, ainda sou do tempo em que em horário nobre passava muita publicidade institucional a fazer campanhas contra o álcool nas estradas ou o excesso de velocidade. A população não está avisada para esta possibilidade, mas com o retorno de alguma fauna como o veado, javali ou lince tem de ser avisada para ter cuidado com a velocidade em estradas mais rurais. 

Há uns anos na serra algarvia um chico-esperto atropelou de propósito um javali e quase se matou, ficou com o carro todo partido e não morreu por milagre.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2020 às 19:47)

https://www.tsf.pt/mundo/morreu-um-dos-jovens-infetados-com-peste-negra-na-mongolia-12422623.html enquanto não aprenderem a lição não vão a lado nenhum


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 20:48)

A _Yersinia pestis_ nunca desapareceu...


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 20:58)

Há um bicharoco que sempre achei curioso, o _Dracunculus medinensis._







Já houve mais de 3 milhões de casos nos anos 80 mas por influência do Presidente Carter foi levado a cabo um programa de erradicação, mas infelizmente está difícil chegar a 0 casos. Ainda vão surgindo casos em países como o Sudão ou a Etiópia. Neste momento só há uma doença erradicada, a varíola, mas teoricamente seria possível erradicar muitas mais, e esta é uma delas. 






A única forma de curar um doente infectado é ir puxando o bicho todos os dias, um pouquinho todos os dias, com muito cuidado para não partir o corpo da fêmea... o bicho viaja até aos pés ao longo de meses e emerge para expelir ovos. Às vezes engana-se no caminho e vai parar ao coração ou ao cérebro e aí as coisas complicam-se muito.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 21:11)

Outro bicho curioso que qualquer um de nós pode apanhar se for a certas zonas do Brasil... é o Trypanosoma cruzei. 

O vector é o triatomídeo. O insecto vive em casas feitas de adobe, com rachas nas paredes, barracas, galinheiros, armazéns. Se forem de férias para a Amazonia e ficarem naquelas palhotas muito chics na selva, podem apanhar a doença de Chagas. O insecto de noite sai para se alimentar. Pica para beber sangue e defecta. O parasita está nas fezes. A vítima ao coçar-se raspa a camada córnea da pele, e o parasita entra. As fezes do triatomídeo dão um prurido insuportável! 






Muitos doentes são assintomáticos durante largos anos. Mas estão contaminados e podem desenvolver doença de Chagas. O bicho fica nos órgãos e destrói os plexos nervosos. A doença de Chagas só tem possibilidade de cura se o doente for diagnosticado nas semanas seguintes à contaminação. Em Portugal já temos casos de doença importada, de imigrantes brasileiros, mas a doença não é transmissível. Contudo, já há um caso polémico de uma portuguesa infectada por via sexual. 

Uma das formas de transmissão são os alimentos. A comida fica em armazéns e o bicho defecta em cima dos alimentos. 







A doença existe também noutros países na América do Sul. 






Quase toda a América de Sul está em zonas de risco mas na realidade as zonas mais seguras são as áreas das grandes cidadas com boa qualidade de construção.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 21:15)

Recomendo vivamente a leitura deste artigo. 

https://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-di...isores-enfermedades-202007130231_noticia.html


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2020 às 12:16)

Um infeliz resultado de um acidente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 14:04)

Dan disse:


> Um infeliz resultado de um acidente.



Infelizmente, todos os dias morrem centenas de animais vítimas de atropelamentos, ainda há pouco tempo, vi também uma gineta morta na berma da estrada, e mochos, são os morrem com mais frequencia, é preciso também cuidado redobrado, por parte dos condutores, eu da última vez vi dois coelhos que estavam a acasalar, na estrada, e quase parei o carro para não os matar.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 15:41)

Í


Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente, todos os dias morrem centenas de animais vítimas de atropelamentos, ainda há pouco tempo, vi também uma gineta morta na berma da estrada, e mochos, são os morrem com mais frequencia, é preciso também cuidado redobrado, por parte dos condutores, eu da última vez vi dois coelhos que estavam a acasalar, na estrada, e quase parei o carro para não os matar.



Infelizmente é verdade morrem todos dias uma quantidade absurda de animais atropelados em Portugal. eu nas minha viagens a Ponte de Sôr vejo sempre animais mortos especialmente no trajecto Coruche/Couço e é uma estrada nacional com bastante tráfego, mas se formos para outras estradas nacionais/municipais então é o descalabro.
Deixo-vos o link de uma notícia de estudo europeu que demonstra a brutalidade das mortes na estrada na Europa,* 194 milhões de mortes de aves por atropelamento por ano!!!!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:49)

Thomar disse:


> Í
> 
> 
> Infelizmente é verdade morrem todos dias uma quantidade absurda de animais atropelados em Portugal. eu nas minha viagens a Ponte de Sôr vejo sempre animais mortos especialmente no trajecto Coruche/Couço e é uma estrada nacional com bastante tráfego, mas se formos para outras estradas nacionais/municipais então é o descalabro.
> Deixo-vos o link de uma notícia de estudo europeu que demonstra a brutalidade das mortes na estrada na Europa,* 194 milhões de mortes de aves por atropelamento por ano!!!!*



Sim, esse número de aves mortas por atropelamento, é de facto muito alarmante, sei que por cá já se fazem algumas obras, para tentar evitar, que ocorram mais mortes, como é o caso do projecto LIFE LINES, mas é bem verdade, conheço essa mesma estrada que falas, e sendo ela uma estrada, que passa por zona de mato, montado onde habitam muitos mamíferos e aves, e isto aliado á velocidade que se circula, e nos locais onde existe vedações de ambos os lados da estrada, é ainda pior pois os animais nem tem, para onde fugir, exepto, por alguma pasagem hidráulica.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2020 às 18:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, esse número de aves mortas por atropelamento, é de facto muito alarmante, sei que por cá já se fazem algumas obras, para tentar evitar, que ocorram mais mortes, como é o caso do projecto LIFE LINES, mas é bem verdade, conheço essa mesma estrada que falas, e sendo ela uma estrada, que passa por zona de mato, montado onde habitam muitos mamíferos e aves, e isto aliado á velocidade que se circula, e nos locais onde existe vedações de ambos os lados da estrada, é ainda pior pois os animais nem tem, para onde fugir, exepto, por alguma pasagem hidráulica.



Normalmente os animais selvagens de grande porte costumam aparecer em estradas mais secundárias onde é possível fazer uma condução calma e até parar a viatura sem grande perigo de colisão com outros veículos. Aqui pela região, já tive de parar o carro algumas vezes por causa de animais selvagens na estrada, situações quase sempre associadas a corços ou a veados. Recordo uma vez que parei o carro para deixar passar uma perdiz e os seus perdigotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente os animais selvagens de grande porte costumam aparecer em estradas mais secundárias onde é possível fazer uma condução calma e até parar a viatura sem grande perigo de colisão com outros veículos. Aqui pela região, já tive de parar o carro algumas vezes por causa de animais selvagens na estrada, situações quase sempre associadas a corços ou a veados. Recordo uma vez que parei o carro para deixar passar uma perdiz e os seus perdigotos.



Sim, essa situação das perdizes, com os filhotes acontece muitas vezes aqui pelas estradas secundárias, por vezes até elas voam, por cimas dos carros, de um terreno, para o outro, passando por cima da estrada.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2020 às 19:00)

Esta manhã no Azibo.

Milhafre-Preto.





Duas Percas-Sol.





Dois sardões, dos vários que deu para observar. Este um pouco maior.





Este um pouco mais jovem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 13:25)

*Olhão: Descargas de esgotos na ria continuam sem solução, mas não é por falta de aviso*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/07/__trashed-4/

Tenho 40 anos e conheço este problema desde dos meus 10 anos talvez, desde que fiz um trabalho para a escola sobre a poluição da Ria Formosa, mas o pior é que nada foi feito e hoje continua os mesmos esgotos a céu aberto na Ria Formosa, um deles fica junto ao T (cais de embarque para as ilhas) quando está a maré vazia, até se vê a boiar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 15:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Olhão: Descargas de esgotos na ria continuam sem solução, mas não é por falta de aviso*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/07/__trashed-4/
> 
> Tenho 40 anos e conheço este problema desde dos meus 10 anos talvez, desde que fiz um trabalho para a escola sobre a poluição da Ria Formosa, mas o pior é que nada foi feito e hoje continua os mesmos esgotos a céu aberto na Ria Formosa, um deles fica junto ao T (cais de embarque para as ilhas) quando está a maré vazia, até se vê a boiar...


E então, onde andam as ETAR? Porque não as construíram? Estranho, muito estranho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 18:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E então, onde andam as ETAR? Porque não as construíram? Estranho, muito estranho...



O problema não é as ETAR's. o problema é os esgotos estarem ligados à rede pluvial e depois tens uma panóplia de esgotos ilegais na baixa de Olhão, que em vez de estarem ligados à rede de saneamento correm directamente para a Ria Formosa, toda a gente sabe aonde estão, mas a APA e autarquia nada fazem. 

Não sei se conheces Olhão, se percorreres desde do Grupo Naval até à marina em frente ao Hotel Real Marina na maré baixa, vais ver quantos esgotos não tens a correr para a Ria e o cheiro não engana.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2020 às 20:31)




----------



## belem (20 Jul 2020 às 21:06)

belem disse:


>



Aos 0:35 aparece uma Maronesa como uma cria (à direita, mais ou menos no meio), muito provavelmente a representar uma fêmea de auroque.
Eu lembro-me da fotografia e achei piada vê-la ali, como se fosse um desenho.
Eu nem acho aquela Maronesa particularmente boa para esse objetivo, (tendo em conta o que ainda se pode encontrar na raça), mas eu percebi (na altura) que muitas pessoas gostaram daquela fotografia (até porque foi tirada no meio da natureza).


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2020 às 22:19)

Certas estimativas indicam que a bacia do Mediterrâneo perdeu cerca de 96% das suas zonas húmidas, desde a época de Cristo.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2020 às 18:57)




----------



## João Pedro (26 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Ponto alto da passada quinta-feira, em Oliveira de Azeméis 






Muito simpática esta "vaquinha", ainda andou a passear na minha mão durante uns segundos 
Grande, tinha cerca de 5 cm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 12:39)

Um amigo meu encontrou esta jovem ave no Covão d'Ametade. Alguém sabe de que espécie se trata?

Já contactou o ICNF, e pediram para guardar numa caixa de cartão perfurada, que eles vão lá buscar.





Foto: Rafael Ferreira


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2020 às 13:10)

*GNR investiga tiro contra gavião em Olhão*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...contra-gaviao-em-olhao?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques

Não foi em Olhão, foi em Aljustrel, mas está a recuperar em Olhão. 

*Bútio-vespeiro ingressa no RIAS por tentativa de abate a tiro!!*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2020/07/butio-vespeiro-ingressa-no-rias-por.html

Aqui, a notícia da fonte 


*10 cegonhas devolvidas à Natureza*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2020/07/10-cegonhas-devolvidas-natureza.html


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2020 às 13:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um amigo meu encontrou esta jovem ave no Covão d'Ametade. Alguém sabe de que espécie se trata?
> 
> Já contactou o ICNF, e pediram para guardar numa caixa de cartão perfurada, que eles vão lá buscar.
> 
> ...



Aparentemente, será um exemplar de uma cria de Buteo buteo (Águia de asa redonda). Em todo o caso, o Geopark Estrela poderá dar indicações mais precisas.


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2020 às 21:40)

criz0r disse:


> Aparentemente, será um exemplar de uma cria de Buteo buteo (Águia de asa redonda). Em todo o caso, o Geopark Estrela poderá dar indicações mais precisas.



Sim, também acho que é essa espécie.

Boa identificação, pois não é para todos, saber discernir estas espécies, quando ainda não atingiram a idade adulta.


----------



## Thomar (31 Jul 2020 às 09:23)

*Morcego-de-Bigodes de Alcathoe: descoberta nova espécie de morcego em Portugal

Por Green Savers com Lusa 20:50 - 30 Julho 2020





 Partilhar
Investigadores do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO-InBIO) da Universidade do Porto descobriram uma nova espécie de morcego no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês e acreditam que a mesma pode estar distribuída por “toda a região Norte”.

Em comunicado, o CIBIO-InBIO da Universidade do Porto avança hoje que o registo desta nova espécie, designada morcego-de-bigodes de Alcathoe (‘Myotis alcathoe’), acaba de ser descrito num artigo publicado na revista Biodiversity Data Journal.

A presença em território nacional desta espécie era, até agora, “desconhecida”, ainda que o indivíduo que permitiu a sequenciação do “código de barras” do ADN tenha sido capturado em 2005 no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês.


À época, os investigadores registaram o indivíduo como sendo da espécie do morcego-de-bigodes (‘Mytosis mystacinus’) devido à presença de “características muito semelhantes e quase indistinguíveis”.

No entanto, a verdadeira identidade desta nova espécie só foi confirmada neste estudo, em que os investigadores sequenciaram o “código de barras” de ADN de 26 espécies com presença no país”.

“De acordo com este estudo, o ADN do indivíduo capturado no Gerês corresponde na realidade à espécie ‘Myotis alcathoe’ cuja presença em Portugal era até agora desconhecida”, lê-se no documento.

Segundo o CIBIO-InBIO, esta espécie foi descrita pelos cientistas, em 2001, com indivíduos da Grécia e da Hungria e, desde então, a “sua presença tem vindo a ser confirmada um pouco por toda a Europa”.

Até então, os registos mais próximos de Portugal eram no norte da Galiza, mas o investigadores acreditam que a distribuição desta espécie pode não estar restrita ao Gerês, podendo ter-se alargado a “toda a região norte em locais com floresta madura atravessada por rios”.

Esta espécie junta-se assim ao “recente confirmado morcego-de-franja-críptico, capturado no sítio de importância comunitária Alvão/Marão”, refere o centro, observando que o estudo, desenvolvido por investigadores da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD), foi publicado em maio na revista ‘Barbastella – Journal of Bat Research and Conservation’.

O estudo agora divulgado foi desenvolvido no âmbito dos projetos EnvMetaGen e PORBIOTA, uma iniciativa que consiste na construção de uma biblioteca de “código de barras” de ADN focada especialmente em animais invertebrados, mas que inclui agora “quase todos os quirópteros [morcegos] portugueses”.

“Espera-se que esta coleção de referência do CIBIO-InBIO seja uma ferramenta fundamental para a monitorização da biodiversidade a longo prazo e em larga escala na Península Ibérica, assim como para a descoberta de novas espécies em Portugal e no Mundo”, conclui o centro da Universidade do Porto.

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2020 às 21:46)

*Em Cacela Velha há uma reserva botânica da flora algarvia ameaçada*

*Teresa Patrício está há 18 anos a criar um pequeno reduto de grande valor biológico numa paisagem cada vez mais pressionada. Jardim representativo da flora do Algarve surgiu há 11 anos.*
«Aqui há alecrim do monte, conhece? É muito menos exuberante, mais fininho, a flor não é tão azul, é mais cor de rosa, mas sinta o cheiro», desafia Teresa Patrício, residente em Cacela Velha desde 1987 e mentora de um jardim representativo da flora do Algarve, num terreno de quatro hectares, propriedade da Câmara Municipal de Vila Real de Santo António.

Rodeada de sabinas e perpétuas das areias, vegetação da retaguarda do cordão dunar que ali já não existe, recorda ao barlavento as origens deste projeto. «Toda a várzea de Cacela Velha foi ancestralmente agrícola.






Quando a autarquia o adquiriu passou de terreno agrícola a terreno sem interesse, com campismo selvagem, caravanas e entulhos da construção civil. Foi também uma lixeira de verdes. Carecia de uma intervenção, até porque estava em cima da mesa um projeto para um parque de autocaravanas. Era importante começar a fazer aqui qualquer coisa», recorda.


https://www.barlavento.pt/destaque/...E9Oq5DIoQ19OgqZCgz1BbqDBg7rQLYsF-7hgATPaUwxKI

Um excelente artigo, de como se pode criar um pequeno "paraíso" em prol da biodiversidade e pela sobrevivencia de plantas autóctones locais, que estão cada vez mais em risco de se perderem definitivamente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2020 às 22:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Em Cacela Velha há uma reserva botânica da flora algarvia ameaçada*
> 
> *Teresa Patrício está há 18 anos a criar um pequeno reduto de grande valor biológico numa paisagem cada vez mais pressionada. Jardim representativo da flora do Algarve surgiu há 11 anos.*
> «Aqui há alecrim do monte, conhece? É muito menos exuberante, mais fininho, a flor não é tão azul, é mais cor de rosa, mas sinta o cheiro», desafia Teresa Patrício, residente em Cacela Velha desde 1987 e mentora de um jardim representativo da flora do Algarve, num terreno de quatro hectares, propriedade da Câmara Municipal de Vila Real de Santo António.
> ...


Conheço o terreno onde estão plantadas as espécies autóctones e sem dúvida é um projeto exemplar, numa localização onde inclusive atrai estrangeiros que vão para a praia e, por curiosidade, visitam a floresta autóctone.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2020 às 22:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Conheço o terreno onde estão plantadas as espécies autóctones e sem dúvida é um projeto exemplar, numa localização onde inclusive atrai estrangeiros que vão para a praia e, por curiosidade, visitam a floresta autóctone.



Por acaso não conheço pessoalemente, mas achei o projecto muito interessante, pois cabe a todos nós proteger a nossa floresta autóctone, até porque é um legado que passa de geração em geração, não só as próprias plantas, como também os seus conehecimentos, sobre as mesmas, e até porque existe algumas pessoas, aí pelo nosso "mundo" rural, que são umas verdadeiras enciclopédias.
Muitas vezes, os turistas dão muito mais valor a estes assuntos, sobre a natureza e biodiversidade, do que nós próprioas, mas aí também claro, porque estão muitos mais capacitados e informados, sobre estes temas.


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2020 às 09:28)

Ontem, perto de Freixo de Espada À Cinta.

Abelharuco. 





Grifo.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2020 às 22:04)

*Espécie de cágado em perigo de extinção avistada em Beja*

_Por Green Savers 14:12 - 3 Agosto 2020_
*



*
_Mauro Hilário / flickr_

_O Cágado-de-carapaça-estriada é um réptil de cor preta com manchas amarelas e uma carapaça castanha ou cinzenta. Pesa cerca de 400 gramas e pode chegar aos 20 centímetros de comprimento.

A sua população encontra-se dispersa e maioritariamente nas regiões do Sul de Portugal, mais propriamente na bacia hidrográfica do Guadiana. Está em perigo de extinção em território nacional, segundo o ICNF. Nas ilhas da Madeira e dos Açores não existem exemplares da espécie.

No Concelho de Moura, na Herdade da Contenda, verificou-se recentemente a presença do Emys-orbicularis (nome científico).“Este registo é mais um contributo para o reconhecimento do excepcional capital natural que encerra o concelho”,  lê-se na página da Herdade. O acontecimento foi registado pela produtora de filmes portuguesa WildStep Productions.

No resto do mundo, a espécie pode ser vista noutras regiões da Europa Central, no Norte de África e na Ásia Ocidental.

O Cágado-de-carapaça-estriada costuma habitar em charcos temporários, rios e ribeiras com corrente lenta, e alimenta-se de invertebrados aquáticos, vegetação e insetos terrestres. As suas principais ameaças são a poluição, e a “destruição das zonas húmidas, quer devido à captação de água ou à implantação de infra-estruturas”, revela o ICNF.


_


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2020 às 19:07)

Na passada quinta-feira encontrei esta bonita _Argiope bruennichi_ na serra da Freita.
Estava a almoçar... e o jantar já estava feito também! 










Bem grandinha, não a queria na minha mão!


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2020 às 20:55)




----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2020 às 16:29)

Boas,

algumas fotos de hoje na Praia da Boa Nova em Leça da Palmeira, foram captadas a  uma grande distância, (e os pássaros são bastante pequenos) com a objetiva Sigma 150-600 mm nos 600 mm (a ideia era mesmo essa, testar os 600 mm da lente), já soube o nome desta espécie,sei que é comum, mas agora não me lembro ... 


















Esta claro, é uma Gaivota


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2020 às 16:53)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> algumas fotos de hoje na Praia da Boa Nova em Leça da Palmeira, foram captadas a  uma grande distância, (e os pássaros são bastante pequenos) com a objetiva Sigma 150-600 mm nos 600 mm (a ideia era mesmo essa, testar os 600 mm da lente), já soube o nome desta espécie,sei que é comum, mas agora não me lembro ...
> 
> ...




São rolas do mar (Arenaria interpres).


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2020 às 21:13)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> algumas fotos de hoje na Praia da Boa Nova em Leça da Palmeira, foram captadas a  uma grande distância, (e os pássaros são bastante pequenos) com a objetiva Sigma 150-600 mm nos 600 mm (a ideia era mesmo essa, testar os 600 mm da lente), já soube o nome desta espécie,sei que é comum, mas agora não me lembro ...
> 
> ...


Que tal? Aprovada? 
A gaivota é uma das muitas espécies de gaivota que se avistam em Portugal. Esta é uma das mais comuns, uma gaivota-argêntea (_Larus michahellis_)


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2020 às 11:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Que tal? Aprovada?
> A gaivota é uma das muitas espécies de gaivota que se avistam em Portugal. Esta é uma das mais comuns, uma gaivota-argêntea (_Larus michahellis_)



E esta espécie é uma verdadeira praga na zona do Grande Porto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2020 às 13:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Que tal? Aprovada?
> A gaivota é uma das muitas espécies de gaivota que se avistam em Portugal. Esta é uma das mais comuns, uma gaivota-argêntea (_Larus michahellis_)



Tens que dedicar-te mais às fotos de gaivotas, em vez de fotos de aranhuços gigantes se existisse o botão não gosto levavas com ele.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2020 às 20:28)

É caso para dizer, que uma acção vale mais do que mil palavras, neste caso é a indignação dos populares contra o abate das árvores em questão.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2020 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> E esta espécie é uma verdadeira praga na zona do Grande Porto!


Pois... mas é-o com o alto patrocínio do _Homo sapiens_...



algarvio1980 disse:


> Tens que dedicar-te mais às fotos de gaivotas, em vez de fotos de aranhuços gigantes se existisse o botão não gosto levavas com ele.


Só é gigante na foto!  Na realidade devia ter "apenas" uns 5-6 cm 
Também não gosto muito, é uma espécie de relação amor-ódio-nojo


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2020 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Que tal? Aprovada?
> A gaivota é uma das muitas espécies de gaivota que se avistam em Portugal. Esta é uma das mais comuns, uma gaivota-argêntea (_Larus michahellis_)



Sim, aprovada, boa lente, excelente qualidade imagem e tem estabilizador bastante efetivo ( o único senão é que pesa como o raio, quase 2 Kg) estas fotos foram tiradas com a velhinha Canon 50d.

Na minha Canon 6d a imagem ainda é melhor, mas perde algum alcance devido à natureza Full Frame do sensor, a meu ver estas lentes são melhor aproveitadas em câmeras APS-C ( não faltam para ai excelentes opções como a Canon 90 d) e são muito boas para captar, por exemplo, vida selvagem.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2020 às 18:20)

Umas fotos no Azibo, esta manhã.

Lagostim Vermelho do Luisiana.





Libélula Comum.





Lagartixa do Mato Comum.





Alvéola Branca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2020 às 13:19)

*Dois noitibós-de-nuca-vermelha devolvidos à Natureza*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2020/08/dois-noitibos-de-nuca-vermelha.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2020 às 20:33)

*Mais três mochos-galegos devolvidos à Natureza*

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2020/08/mais-tres-mochos-galegos-devolvidos.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2020 às 19:03)

*Alentejo perde habitat crítico para aves ameaçadas na Península Ibérica*

*




*

As Zonas de Proteção Especial no Alentejo e em Espanha perderam um total de cerca de 35 mil hectares de estepes agrícolas ao longo dos últimos dez anos, o que leva a uma perda de habitat crítico para aves ameaçadas na Península Ibérica, avança o National Geographic.

Esta foi a conclusão de um estudo levado a cabo pela Universidade de Lisboa, Universidade do Porto e Universidade de East Anglia, no Reino Unido, que avaliou a eficácia da Rede Natura 2000 na conservação das estepes agrícolas por um período de dez anos. A Rede Natura 2000 é composta por vários locais de estepes agrícolas, passando a integrar a maior rede internacional de áreas protegidas do mundo.

Em Portugal, as Zonas de Proteção Especial situam-se no Alentejo, nomeadamente em Campo Maior, Moura/Mourão/Barrancos, Castro Verde e Vale do Guadiana.

As estepes agrícolas são ecossistemas em que a atividade humana coexiste com a conservação da natureza, numa interação que abriga populações importantes de espécies de aves ameaçadas, tais como a abetarda (Otis Tarda), o sisão (Tetrax Tetrax) e o francelho (Falco Naumanni).

Este estudo sugere que as perdas destas estepes agrícolas devem-se ao facto destas áreas serem economicamente pouco rentáveis, mesmo com os incentivos agroambientais concedidos no âmbito da Rede Natura 2000. Já a conversão da utilização dos terrenos, (tradicionalmente utilizados para cultivo de cereais de sequeiro e pastagens extensivas), para outras culturas agrícolas de maior intensidade, tais como os olivais, vinhas ou culturas de irrigação intensiva, é um dos fatores para a perda das estepes agrícolas, que podia acolher mais de 500 abetardas.

https://tribunaalentejo.pt/artigos/...U6jw-302VFhLx4aJSJBOyJJAOL0uQSR7WCO3gKqmtoyDU


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2020 às 18:50)

Apesar do calor destes dias, a brama já se vai fazendo ouvir, embora ainda um pouco incipiente.

Esta manhã, muitos veados vermelhos (principalmente fêmeas com as crias deste ano e alguns machos jovens).











Também se atravessaram na estrada alguns corços e até javalis, mas tudo muito rápido e sem a mínima hipótese para fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2020 às 23:03)

Dan disse:


> Apesar do calor destes dias, a brama já se vai fazendo ouvir, embora ainda um pouco incipiente.
> 
> Esta manhã, muitos veados vermelhos (principalmente fêmeas com as crias deste ano e alguns machos jovens).
> 
> ...


Gostava de tentar vê-los outra vez este ano depois da minha última tentativa falhada... A que distância estavas deles? E, já agora, indicas-me a que horas foi e o sítio, por favor?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2020 às 16:23)

Alguém identifica que espécie de cobra é esta?

Cmps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cool (8 Set 2020 às 16:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Alguém identifica que espécie de cobra é esta?
> 
> Cmps
> 
> ...



Boas.
Não sou muito entendido...mas parece uma Cobra-de água-de colar (_Natrix natrix_).
Abraço!


----------



## Thomar (11 Set 2020 às 10:04)

*Em 46 anos, perdeu-se 68% da biodiversidade mundial, alerta relatório*

O novo relatório “Planeta Vivo” 2020, da AP/WWF, revela que se registou um aumento da perda da biodiversidade, com um declínio de 68% das populações globais de mamíferos, pássaros, anfíbios, répteis e peixes entre 1970 e 2016.

O consumo excessivo por parte dos seres humanos, o aumento da pegada ecológica, o crescimento populacional e a agricultura intensiva estão a resultar numa destruição da biodiversidade e na degradação dos ecossistemas a um ritmo avassalador. Atualmente, a espécie humana está a usar cerca de 56% da biocapacidade do planeta.

Feitas as contas, registou-se um declínio médio de 68% das populações globais de mamíferos, pássaros, anfíbios, répteis e peixes, entre 1970 e 2016. Há dois anos, o número situava-se nos 60% e, em 2012, de apenas 28%, o que mostra como o processo tem acelerado.


O valor é ainda mais assustador se olharmos à lupa para as sub-regiões tropicais do continente americano: o declínio destes animais chega aos 94%, “a maior queda observada em qualquer parte do mundo”. Já sobre os ecossistemas de água doce, concluiu-se que “quase uma em cada três espécies” está ameaçada de extinção, e a média do declínio de populações analisadas é de 84%, “o equivalente a 4% ao ano desde 1970”, refere o relatório Relatório “Planeta Vivo 2020” (_Living Planet Report 2020_) apresentado esta quinta-feira em Portugal, pela Associação Natureza Portugal em colaboração com a WWF (ANP/WWF).

E por que é que isso interessa? “É importante porque a biodiversidade é fundamental para a vida humana na Terra, e as evidências são inequívocas: ela está a ser destruída por nós a um ritmo sem precedentes na história”, lê-se no documento que é revelado de dois em dois anos. Porém, não só é importante por causa dos impactos no ambiente, mas também por causa dos riscos para a saúde humana.

Desde a revolução industrial, as atividades humanas têm vindo a destruir e a degradas cada vez mais as florestas, as pastagens, os pântanos e outros ecossistemas importantes, ameaçando o bem-estar humano. Segundo o relatório, 75% da superfície terrestre sem gelo da Terra já foi significativamente alterada, a maioria dos oceanos está poluída , e mais de 85% da área de pântanos foi perdida.

Pegada ecológica ultrapassou capacidade regenerativa do planeta

Graças aos desenvolvimentos do setor tecnológico e das práticas de gestão da terra, a biocapacidade global aumentou cerca de 28% nos últimos 60 anos. No entanto, isso pode ser uma superestimativa porque as estatísticas da ONU não incluem perdas subestimadas, como a erosão do solo, o esgotamento das águas subterrâneas e a desflorestação. Ainda assim, esse aumento não acompanhou o crescimento do consumo agregado: a pegada ecológica humana, também estimada a partir de estatísticas da ONU, aumentou cerca de 173% no mesmo período e agora excede a biocapacidade do planeta em 56%.

Dado o estilo de vida que é adotado a nível mundial, seriam necessários 1,6 mais recursos do que a Terra pode gerar”, afirmou Catarina Grilo da ANP/WWF na apresentação do relatório.

Se a nível mundial os dados já preocupam, quando se olha para Portugal a situação agrava-se: “Os portugueses precisam de 2,52 planetas para manter o seu actual estilo de vida”, segundo o relatório da WWF, o que é mais do que o já mau valor do relatório de 2018, quando precisaríamos de 2,23 planetas. “Olhando para a pegada ecológica, vemos que Portugal subiu para a 46.ª posição da lista de países com maior pegada, quando em 2018 estava na 66.ª posição. A recuperação económica entre 2014 e 2016 e o consequente aumento do consumo e de turistas contribuem para isto”, referiu a responsável da ANP/WWF.

Perante esta situação que parece tornar-se cada vez mais irremediável, a WWF destaca que um dos principais desafios atuais é “transformar as práticas agrícolas e de pesca, muitas das quais não são hoje sustentáveis, em actividades que forneçam alimentação nutritiva e acessível, enquanto protegem e conservam a biodiversidade”.

Isto significa produzir de forma mais sustentada – a actividade é responsável por 80% das desflorestação a nível mundial e por 70% do consumo de água doce, segundo os dados do relatório -, e consumir menos e de forma mais consciente, com um travão a fundo ao desperdício alimentar. Esse fator têm um contributo importante também para as alterações climáticas. “São responsáveis por pelo menos 6% do total dos gases com efeito de estufa emitidos, três vezes mais do que as emissões globais da aviação”, explica o relatório.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2020 às 12:10)

Thomar disse:


> *Em 46 anos, perdeu-se 68% da biodiversidade mundial, alerta relatório*
> 
> O novo relatório “Planeta Vivo” 2020, da AP/WWF, revela que se registou um aumento da perda da biodiversidade, com um declínio de 68% das populações globais de mamíferos, pássaros, anfíbios, répteis e peixes entre 1970 e 2016.
> 
> ...



São estes números, alarmantes, que nos deviam a deixar seriamente sobre o assunto, pois temos de encarar a realiadade, que infelizmente é esta, e claro, cabe a todos nós desempenhar a sua função como parte integral deste mesmo ecossistema, que é o nosso planeta Terra.


----------



## Thomar (11 Set 2020 às 15:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São estes números, alarmantes, que nos deviam a deixar seriamente sobre o assunto, pois temos de encarar a realiadade, que infelizmente é esta, e claro, cabe a todos nós desempenhar a sua função como parte integral deste mesmo ecossistema, que é o nosso planeta Terra.



Estes dados são assustadores, pelo menos para mim  e muitos dos membros do forum, principalmente para quem convive com a natureza de alguma forma, no privado ou profissionalmente.
Afinal, a minha percepção de que cada vez existe menos vida selvagem todos anos, *é verdade absoluta*, e só para dar um exemplo vou falar de insectos, cada vez existem menos borboletas, abelhas, gafanhotos (etc...) e menos espécies das mesmas, desde a poluição dos lençois freáticos dos ribeiros, ribeiras, rios, e já para não falar dos solos (exploração excessiva e produtos químicos), isto tudo somado a juntar ao aquecimento global, às alterações climáticas, ao consumo e desperdício que o ser humano tem, em desrespeito até consigo próprio, é um desastre!
*Eu com os meus 48 anos já vi perder 70% da biodiversidade mundial, *tenho pena das gerações actuais e vindouras, que só vão conhecer e conviver com "meia-dúzia" de espécies...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2020 às 15:44)

Thomar disse:


> Estes dados são assustadores, pelo menos para mim  e muitos dos membros do forum, principalmente para quem convive com a natureza de alguma forma, no privado ou profissionalmente.
> Afinal, a minha percepção de que cada vez existe menos vida selvagem todos anos, *é verdade absoluta*, e só para dar um exemplo vou falar de insectos, cada vez existem menos borboletas, abelhas, gafanhotos (etc...) e menos espécies das mesmas, desde a poluição dos lençois freáticos dos ribeiros, ribeiras, rios, e já para não falar dos solos (exploração excessiva e produtos químicos), isto tudo somado a juntar ao aquecimento global, às alterações climáticas, ao consumo e desperdício que o ser humano tem, em desrespeito até consigo próprio, é um desastre!
> *Eu com os meus 48 anos já vi perder 70% da biodiversidade mundial, *tenho pena das gerações actuais e vindouras, que só vão conhecer e conviver com "meia-dúzia" de espécies...



Faço das tuas palavras as minhas, eu que sempre vivi no campo, e penso por cá ficar até ao fim dos meus dias, e com 27 anos, consigo já notar algumas dessas diferenças que referes, como hobbie faço também observação de aves.
Não podemos continuar a viver a crédito, como vem acontecendo, cada vez mais cedo infelizmente, e a deixar este legado ás futuras gerações, que ainda vão ter menos "histórias" para contar do que nós.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2020 às 23:15)

*Comédia da vida animal: estas são as imagens mais divertidas do ano.*

Estas são as imagens da vida selvagem mais divertidas do ano.

 Veja algumas das fotografias finalistas do prémio Comedy Wildlife Photography 2020:







































































































https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/co...-imagens-mais-divertidas-do-ano-12714437.html


https://www.comedywildlifephoto.com/gallery/finalists/2020_finalists.php


----------



## belem (12 Set 2020 às 20:51)

Um bom achado:

https://siberiantimes.com/other/oth...BIyA4WWmlnPINsZmg4LTHSNBM0C42VcDTtJVmg_cfvY4A

Creio que é a primeira vez que encontraram um cadáver de urso das cavernas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2020 às 21:32)

Um vídeo simplesmente incrível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2020 às 13:13)

*Tubarão faz dois mil quilómetros para chegar a Portugal
*
https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...para-chegar-a-portugal?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques

O tubarão veio visitar a namorada (tubaroa) que deixou no Algarve.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2020 às 20:10)

Este tem passado estes últimos dois dias aqui à porta de casa.





Parece ser uma das espécies de morcego orellhudo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 20:30)

Dan disse:


> Este tem passado estes últimos dois dias aqui à porta de casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é todos os dias que se ve um morcego de orelhas, assim preso, a uma parede de casa, é porque de certeza que descobriu aí muitos insectos para se alimentar, eu tenho, em frente a casa, todos os dias, uns 3 a 4 morcegos, sempre á procura do jantar, debaixo do candeeiro da estrada, mas vivem durante o dia em cavidades nas oliveiras.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2020 às 11:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um vídeo simplesmente incrível.



Fantástico vídeo! Depois no fim veio um gaio e acabou-se a história!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2020 às 19:28)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















"Ora bem, é a vez que coloco foto. Esquilo. 22 Setembro 2020. Caldas da Rainha. Parque urbano."
Créditos: Miguel Leitão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2020 às 23:09)

Alguém consegue identificar a ave que terá reproduzido este som? Vídeo gravado há escassos minutos.


----------



## Cadito (25 Set 2020 às 06:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém consegue identificar a ave que terá reproduzido este som? Vídeo gravado há escassos minutos.


Embora não seja a vocalização mais comum da espécie, creio pertencer a um mocho-galego (_Athene noctua_).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2020 às 10:29)

Cadito disse:


> Embora não seja a vocalização mais comum da espécie, creio pertencer a um mocho-galego (_Athene noctua_).



Obrigado @Cadito 

De facto momentos antes tinha ouvido umas vocalizações diferentes muito próximas de mim, creio que o bicho estava no telhado do meu prédio, pois pouco depois vi-o a voar e parecia-me mesmo um mocho/coruja, mas voou tão rápido e como me apanhou desprevenido não consegui ter certezas. Vocalizações essas que, após pesquisar um pouco, cheguei à conclusão de que era mesmo um mocho-galego (as vocalizações que ouvi eram iguais às deste vídeo a partir dos 8 segundos, semelhantes ao miar de um gato bebé), mas as que ficaram no meu vídeo não fazia ideia se era também do mocho ou se era de outra espécie.

)


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2020 às 12:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado @Cadito
> 
> De facto momentos antes tinha ouvido umas vocalizações diferentes muito próximas de mim, creio que o bicho estava no telhado do meu prédio, pois pouco depois vi-o a voar e parecia-me mesmo um mocho/coruja, mas voou tão rápido e como me apanhou desprevenido não consegui ter certezas. Vocalizações essas que, após pesquisar um pouco, cheguei à conclusão de que era mesmo um mocho-galego (as vocalizações que ouvi eram iguais às deste vídeo a partir dos 8 segundos, semelhantes ao miar de um gato bebé), mas as que ficaram no meu vídeo não fazia ideia se era também do mocho ou se era de outra espécie.
> 
> )



É verdade, o mocho-galego consegue vocalizar vários sons diferentes, aqui na minha quinta, mal cai a noite, e é lindo ouvir, os vários mochos, a comunicar entre si, já o som da coruja-do mato, também é bem característico, ouve-se melhor ao inicio da noite, ou ao final da madrugada, ás 6 da manhã.


----------



## GoN_dC (2 Out 2020 às 20:58)

Alguém sabe que espécie de vespa é esta?

Começou a aparecer por aqui desde o ano passado e não me lembro de a ter visto antes. É maior que a vespa comum, faz ninhos singulares em canas e outros orifícios, anda sempre de volta do pólen e não é agressiva. Também tem as pontas das asas mais escuras.

Da pesquisa rápida que fiz é semelhante à Vespa orientalis, mas tem algumas diferenças. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Out 2020 às 23:54)

Não será uma vespa crabro? Se bem que não tenho vem a certeza. Parece ter o abdominal ligeiramente diferente das crabro.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2020 às 09:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não será uma vespa crabro? Se bem que não tenho vem a certeza. Parece ter o abdominal ligeiramente diferente das crabro.



 A foto do post do @GoN_dC  Não me parece nada ser _Vespa crabro_ e definitivamente não é _Vespa velutina.  _Não faço ideia qual seja a espécie. __


----------



## Thomar (3 Out 2020 às 11:18)

GoN_dC disse:


> Alguém sabe que espécie de vespa é esta?
> 
> Começou a aparecer por aqui desde o ano passado e não me lembro de a ter visto antes. É maior que a vespa comum, faz ninhos singulares em canas e outros orifícios, anda sempre de volta do pólen e não é agressiva. Também tem as pontas das asas mais escuras.
> 
> ...



Vou dar uma sugestão:

Contacta a revista/site Wilder na secção "Que espécie é esta?"

_"Encontrou um animal ou planta que não sabe a que espécie pertence? Envie para o nosso email a fotografia, a data e o local. 
Trabalhamos com uma equipa de especialistas que o vão ajudar.
Explore a série “Que espécie é esta?” e descubra quais as espécies que já foram identificadas, com a ajuda dos especialistas."_


----------



## GoN_dC (3 Out 2020 às 15:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não será uma vespa crabro? Se bem que não tenho vem a certeza. Parece ter o abdominal ligeiramente diferente das crabro.





MSantos disse:


> A foto do post do @GoN_dC  Não me parece nada ser _Vespa crabro_ e definitivamente não é _Vespa velutina.  _Não faço ideia qual seja a espécie. __


Sim, velutina e cabro não é. É semelhante à orientalis, mas o abdómen é diferente. 





Thomar disse:


> Vou dar uma sugestão:
> 
> Contacta a revista/site Wilder na secção "Que espécie é esta?"
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela sugestão. Vou fazer isso


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2020 às 20:19)

Fotos de hoje junto às arribas rochosas de Algoso (zona  do castelo) - Concelho de Vimioso.

Não dá para aproximar muito, pois fogem logo mal nos "topam" , tiveram que ser tiradas a uma distância bastante considerável:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2020 às 20:25)

Snifa disse:


> Fotos de hoje junto às arribas rochosas de Algoso (zona  do castelo) - Concelho de Vimioso.
> 
> Não dá para aproximar muito, pois fogem logo mal nos "topam" , tiveram que ser tiradas a uma distância bastante considerável:



As bonitas cotovia-de-poupa, por aqui elas gostam muito de se alimentar das sementes ,das ervas, nas bermas da estrada, e nem sequer tem medo, tenho até de abradandar o carro, quando elas estão no chão, isto no final da primavera.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2020 às 21:32)

Hoje junto à ponte romana de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, condições muito complicadas de luz, (e o ISO da máquina upa, upa...)  e foco, uma vez que o pássaro estava longe e no meio de uma árvore, praticamente sem luz, mas cá fica o registo:






A propósito, na caminhada para esta zona vi um coelho selvagem  a atravessar o caminho ao longe, ainda parou e olhou para mim por breves instantes, mas já não fui a tempo de o apanhar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2020 às 21:44)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje junto à ponte romana de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, condições muito complicadas de luz, (e o ISO  da máquina upa, upa...)  e foco, uma vez que o pássaro estava longe e no meio de uma árvore, praticamente sem luz, mas cá fica o registo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aí está um belo exemplo de pisco-de-peito-ruivo(Erithacus rubecula), nesta altura do ano já observam com menos intensidade, em relação á primavera, onde eles se vem, e ouvem-se cantar com muita regularidade, e aí sim, até são pouco tímidos.


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2020 às 16:04)

Alguns pósteres interessantes, principalmente ibéricos:



























































































Nota: Faltam algumas espécies, especialmente dos arquipélagos.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2020 às 18:56)

Leopardo africano negro:






https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...-captured-stunning-new-photographs-180971498/


----------



## belem (13 Out 2020 às 20:24)

Quanto ao _Timon nevadensis_,  já foi reconhecido como uma espécie distinta?

Quanto ao macaco da Berbéria, é dado como presente em Espanha, porquê? Por causa de Melilla?


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2020 às 21:11)

belem disse:


> Quanto ao _Timon nevadensis_,  já foi reconhecido como uma espécie distinta?



Sim. http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/reptiles/timnev.html




belem disse:


> Quanto ao macaco da Berbéria, é dado como presente em Espanha, porquê? Por causa de Melilla?



Gibraltar. O póster é de grandes mamíferos terrestres da Península Ibérica.


----------



## belem (13 Out 2020 às 22:51)

Ok, fico feliz por saber que o _T. nevadensis_ é provavelmente uma espécie diferenciada.
Isto porque li opiniões divergentes, pois alguns autores consideram-no uma subespécie do _Timon lepidus_.
Seria interessante saber, o que foi determinado, para considerá-lo uma espécie diferenciada.

Então o macaco da Berbéria é considerado ausente em Espanha mas presente em Gibraltar (território Britânico)?
Em Gibraltar, esta espécie não se tem expandido até outros territórios?


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2020 às 23:57)

belem disse:


> Isto porque li opiniões divergentes, pois alguns autores consideram-no uma subespécie do _Timon lepidus_.



Um clássico neste mundo da flora e fauna 



belem disse:


> Seria interessante saber, o que foi determinado, para considerá-lo uma espécie diferenciada.



Diferenças evolutivas de coloração, divergência genética, diferenciação insular no Mioceno no Maciço Bético (mapa) a partir de um subclado comum e diferenciação morfológica. A hibridização entre as duas espécies quase não existe.






Mais informação: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/reptiles/identificacion/timnevid.html




belem disse:


> Então o macaco da Berbéria é considerado ausente em Espanha mas presente em Gibraltar (território Britânico)?



Administrativamente é exactamente assim.



belem disse:


> Em Gibraltar, esta espécie não se tem expandido até outros territórios?



Não, em Gibraltar havia tradicionalmente dois grupos diferentes, mas com poucas possibilidades de sair do Peñón de forma natural por estar rodeado de terreno essencialmente urbano. Não muito longe, em Los Alcornocales e outras áreas de Cádis e Málaga, sim há habitat óptimo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2020 às 19:48)

Hoje  junto à barragem de Penas Roias-Mogadouro, em zona onde o nivel está muito baixo e só há praticamente charcos:


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2020 às 19:46)

Milhafre-real, esta manhã, aqui por Bragança.


----------



## dmiangoys (25 Out 2020 às 06:34)

Vince disse:


> Uma das maiores catástrofes foi a introdução do coelho na Austrália. Um tipo chamado Thomas Austin levou para  Austrália em 1859 duas dúzias de coelhos e estes procriaram de tal forma que se tornaram rapidamente uma peste com graves consequências. Nos anos 50 do século passado o combate da praga foi feita a nível biológico conseguindo diminuir-se a população de coelhos de 600 para 100 milhões, mas entretanto os coelhos desenvolveram resistência e recuperaram novamente para os 300 milhões. Posteriormente desenvolveu-se um vírus que foi libertado  acidentalmente na natureza, matando também coelhos domésticos e da industria para alimentação. Enfim, uma grande confusão só porque alguém resolveu levar uns coelhos para a Austrália e estes iam "comendo" literalmente o país.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbits_in_Australia
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasive_species


os coelhos na australia nao eram problema , porque assim como outras especies sao uma peste como os cavalos os camelos os kangurus , o problema e que a australia nao come essa carne pois isso se reproduz a ritmo enorme sem esese consumo , a australia dedica se a outro tipo de agricultura e farming mais profiutavel ja que vender carne de coelho aos europeus que comem isso seria nao lucrativo


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2020 às 09:16)

Os coelhos na Austrália constituem um sério problema ambiental. Principalmente como fator de redução da biodiversidade, mas até ao nível da erosão se podem identificar aspetos negativos, resultado do impacto devastador no coberto vegetal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Um excelente documentario sobre a nossa Serra da Estrela, onde se relata toda a envolvencia com a sua fauna e flora, passou hoje de manhã na RTP1.

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p7847/e501529/altitude-a-natureza-da-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Gates (31 Out 2020 às 21:43)

Captado por um amigo na praia de Valadares em Gaia... alguém conhece a espécie?
Entretanto na mata mais perto de casa, a um km e pouco do mar, anda um bando de 3 corvos ou gralhas (embora me pareçam grandes) que resolveram acampar por aqui, estão sempre a dar nas vistas. Isto numa zona residencial... que reis.


----------



## cool (31 Out 2020 às 22:05)

Gates disse:


> Captado por um amigo na praia de Valadares em Gaia... alguém conhece a espécie?
> Entretanto na mata mais perto de casa, a um km e pouco do mar, anda um bando de 3 corvos ou gralhas (embora me pareçam grandes) que resolveram acampar por aqui, estão sempre a dar nas vistas. Isto numa zona residencial... que reis.




Boas!
Parece um Ganso-do-egipto (_Alopochen aegyptiacus_).
.


----------



## Gates (1 Nov 2020 às 01:38)

cool disse:


> Boas!
> Parece um Ganso-do-egipto (_Alopochen aegyptiacus_).
> .



Se calhar para aqui desde sempre e nunca reparei.
É o mais certo aliás...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 17:48)

Não sei propriamente a espécie em questão, mas ficam duas fotos de uma brincadeira com o meu anel inversor 




Spider by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Spider by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2020 às 22:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não sei propriamente a espécie em questão, mas ficam duas fotos de uma brincadeira com o meu anel inversor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes!  
Penso que será uma aranha-caranguejo-de-tubérculos (_Thomisus onustus_)
https://naturdata.com/especie/Thomisus-onustus/13162/0/

É da mesma família da aranha-caranguejeira (_Misumena vatia_), que conheço melhor. 
https://naturdata.com/especie/misumena-vatia/13172/0/


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2020 às 22:15)

Gates disse:


> Captado por um amigo na praia de Valadares em Gaia... alguém conhece a espécie?
> Entretanto na mata mais perto de casa, a um km e pouco do mar, anda um bando de 3 corvos ou gralhas (embora me pareçam grandes) que resolveram acampar por aqui, estão sempre a dar nas vistas. Isto numa zona residencial... que reis.


Também me parece um ganso-do-Egito. Há algumas famílias no Parque da Cidade 
Quanto aos corvos e gralhas, não sei o que se passa este ano... mas ou tenho estado mais atento ou então há mais por aí. Para além do corvo solitário residente no Parque da Cidade, e que acho que já me conhece , hoje vi um outro na área de serviço de Pombal, a  cantar no alto de um poste de iluminação, e na semana passada um bando de gralhas nos arrozais do Ribatejo, onde nunca as tinha visto


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2020 às 22:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Excelentes!
> Penso que será uma aranha-caranguejo-de-tubérculos (_Thomisus onustus_)
> https://naturdata.com/especie/Thomisus-onustus/13162/0/
> 
> ...


Obrigado João, aranhas não é de todo a minha praia 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2020 às 13:54)

Hoje  já perto do meio dia, aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, tirada a grande distância:


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 14:01)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje  já perto do meio dia, aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, tirada a grande distância:



Boa foto @Snifa, como sempre  ! 

Por aqui, este ano também tenho pela primeira vez 3 ou 4 Rabirruivos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2020 às 23:30)

*PAN quer revogação do Plano de Urbanização das Alagoas Brancas*

https://barlavento.sapo.pt/ambiente/pan-quer-revogacao-do-plano-de-urbanizacao-das-alagoas-brancas


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2020 às 01:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *PAN quer revogação do Plano de Urbanização das Alagoas Brancas*
> 
> https://barlavento.sapo.pt/ambiente/pan-quer-revogacao-do-plano-de-urbanizacao-das-alagoas-brancas


Continua a febre e não se aprendeu nada com o passado. Em contrapartida se eu quiser ir para o interior (deserto) e montar uma barraca com 4 paus é uma "barraca" dos diabos. O que está feito está feito e  vamos vivendo com isso, no entanto continua a nascer por aí muita aberração!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2020 às 13:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Continua a febre e não se aprendeu nada com o passado. Em contrapartida se eu quiser ir para o interior (deserto) e montar uma barraca com 4 paus é uma "barraca" dos diabos. O que está feito está feito e  vamos vivendo com isso, no entanto continua a nascer por aí muita aberração!



Eles só não constroem dentro do mar ou da Ria Formosa, porque ainda não apareceu num projecto milionário com isso, senão já tinham feito, o país grassa a corrupção.

Outra praga é o autocaravanismo selvagem que existe desde Sagres até Vila Nova de Milfontes, e que as autoridades correm com eles hoje, mas amanhã estão noutro local a fazer o mesmo.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2020 às 14:18)

Eu acho que tudo o que foi construído ilegalmente ou qualquer plano que seja ruinoso para o ambiente e ordenamento do território não só devia ser revogado como tudo o que fosse construído devia ser demolido .
Mas isso com a população e os autarcas que temos é difícil . Pois o betão é que é bonito , as áreas naturais não são uma grande riqueza para os territórios ( como obviamente devia ser , se tivéssemos um país com gente inteligente ) , mas um empecilho ao  "progresso " ( como conseguiram deturpar o significado desta palavra ), e àqueles  "negócios " que muita gente gosta .


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2020 às 01:16)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu acho que tudo o que foi construído ilegalmente ou qualquer plano que seja ruinoso para o ambiente e ordenamento do território não só devia ser revogado como tudo o que fosse construído devia ser demolido .
> Mas isso com a população e os autarcas que temos é difícil . Pois o betão é que é bonito , as áreas naturais não são uma grande riqueza para os territórios ( como obviamente devia ser , se tivéssemos um país com gente inteligente ) , mas um empecilho ao  "progresso " ( como conseguiram deturpar o significado desta palavra ), e àqueles  "negócios " que muita gente gosta .



Se assim fosse não haveria já quase nada nas ilhas barreira da Ria Formosa! Em Portugal é muito difícil demolir seja o que for, veja-se o caso da famosa casa Picasso em Cacela Velha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2020 às 18:38)

Um espectáculo aquático ontem junto aos Farilhões, nas Berlengas.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Nov 2020 às 00:19)

*Porque há árvores com folhas no Outono e Inverno?*

https://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-naturalista/porque-ha-arvores-com-folhas-no-outono-e-inverno/


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2020 às 14:04)

Um milhafre real que passou aqui mesmo em frente à janela, mas já só o consegui apanhar neste perfil.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2020 às 10:59)

Boa época para observar Milhafres Reais. Só esta manhã, pude avistar uns 4 ou 5.


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2020 às 13:09)

Um mês mais tarde:


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2020 às 13:21)

Uma presença constante por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2020 às 16:35)

Dan disse:


> Uma presença constante por aqui.



Tal como acontece em outros países europeus as pegas estão a tornar-se cada vez mais urbanas também por cá!


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2020 às 17:50)

Foto do "Baú" que tirei há uns tempos no Zoo da Maia:


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2020 às 10:59)

Junto ao aeroporto do Porto, já quase ao pôr do sol, olhando para a pista e provavelmente a seguir os movimentos de aterragem/descolagem


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2020 às 14:06)

*Em vias de extinção, vaca algarvia é "salva" por projeto de recuperação*

https://24.sapo.pt/sustentabilidade...a-algarvia-e-salva-por-projeto-de-recuperacao


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 16:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Em vias de extinção, vaca algarvia é "salva" por projeto de recuperação*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/sustentabilidade...a-algarvia-e-salva-por-projeto-de-recuperacao



Já tinha lido esta notícia há alguns dias, e é de louvar este tipo de projectos de recuperação, de uma raça animal, que caso contrário se pode perder mesmo de vez.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2020 às 10:31)

A natureza pode levar o seu tempo a colonizar um objecto artificial, mas consegue faze-lo melhor do que qualquer um de nós.


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2020 às 12:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 12:54)

belem disse:


>



É magnífico observar um voo, assim de centenas, ou mesmo milhares de indivíduos da mesma espécie a sobrevoar os céus, sei que ás vezes em alguns locais de migração, até parece que fica de noite, tal não é a quantidade em voo.
Ainda esta semana vi no E-bird, algumas da contagens desta espécie, aqui na zona do Paúl do Boquilobo.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 14:11)

belem disse:


>


Costumo vê-los quando vou ao Ribatejo, nesta mesma zona, mas nunca com esta dimensão. Que se terá passado este ano? Parece-me que ocorreu uma verdadeira explosão de indivíduos!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 22:40)

Três registos ornitológicos de ontem:

Uma petrificada garça-real 





Um melancólico corvo-marinho-de-faces-brancas





A simpática, curiosa e muito faladora gralha do Parque da Cidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2020 às 21:29)




----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2020 às 22:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Trata-se de uma Reserva de casa privada. Em que os animais foram lá colocados e alimentados/aberberados para o efeito. Acontece que vão transformar a área que era um gigantesco eucalitpal numa gigantesca central solar e deixou de haver espaço para todos aqueles animais. Como caçada foi ética? Não foi... Teria sido mais ético os animais terem sido caçados espaçadamente e/ou até vendidos vivos para repovoar outras reservas de caça ou outras entidades que quisessem alguns dos animais.

Vivemos numa sociedade estranha, está tudo revoltado no meu Facebook (isto foi no concelho onde estou a viver), mas se a noticia fosse "Suinicultura/vacaria/aviário mandou hoje 500 animais para o matadouro" Não era noticia, alias porque isso acontece todos os dias... Mas como a morte vem embrulhada em celofane numa covete de esferovite num supermercado já ninguém se lembra que ela existiu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2020 às 00:56)

Se os dicionários tivessem fotos, esta seria aquela que apareceria na entrada 'psicopata'. Adoro os sorrisos felizes.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Dez 2020 às 08:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se os dicionários tivessem fotos, esta seria aquela que apareceria na entrada 'psicopata'. Adoro os sorrisos felizes.



Foto aterradora . 
Estamos no século XXI , mas há " gente " que ainda vive em cavernas na idade da pedra .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2020 às 12:20)

Crazyrain disse:


> Foto aterradora .
> Estamos no século XXI , mas há " gente " que ainda vive em cavernas na idade da pedra .



Isto não é gente na verdadeira acepção da palavra.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Dez 2020 às 12:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isto não é gente na verdadeira acepção da palavra.



Por isso , eu escrevi com aspas . Não é gente não .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2020 às 13:11)

Eu cá não juro mas estava capaz de arriscar dizer que é capaz de ser tarde...


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2020 às 15:00)

*Licença de caça revogada na Azambuja devido ao abate de 540 animais*

_Tudo terá acontecido no último fim-de-semana na Quinta da Torre Bela, no norte do concelho da Azambuja, numa montaria em que morreram principalmente javalis e veados_.


O ministro do Ambiente mandou revogar imediatamente a licença de caça da Quinta da Torre Bela, na Azambuja, depois da “gabarolice de um acto vil” relacionado com o abate de centenas de animais. A garantia foi dada esta terça-feira por João Pedro Matos Fernandes em declarações à TSF.

Além de revogar a licença, indicou o ministro, o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas vai apresentar uma queixa ao Ministério Público, “porque muito provavelmente terão de ser criminalizados quem organizou, quem tem aquela licença e, muito provavelmente, os próprios caçadores que nela participaram”.

O acontecimento que motivou esta reacção do ministro do Ambiente foi descrito em inglês através de várias publicações nas redes sociais, divulgado como um “super-recorde” em que se salientavam os “540 animais [caçados] por 16 caçadores em Portugal”.

De acordo com o jornal online Fundamental, que noticiou o sucedido, a nacionalidade dos caçadores envolvidos é desconhecida mas acredita-se que não seja portuguesa, tendo em conta os nomes associados às publicações nas redes sociais.

O local é uma zona de caça congestionada como Zona de Caça Turística (ZCT) de Torrebela. Nesta segunda-feira, o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), num comunicado enviado à comunicação social, tinha indicado que “o plano de ordenamento e exploração cinegética desta ZCT prevê a exploração do veado e do javali pelos métodos previstos na lei, onde se incluem as montarias”.

No entanto, tento em conta os números de animais abatidos já divulgados, o ICNF acrescentava que “deu já início a um processo de averiguações junto da Entidade Gestora da ZCT no sentido de apurar os factos ocorridos e eventuais ilícitos nos termos da legislação em vigor”.

De acordo com o Fundamental, os animais terão sido perseguidos sem hipóteses de fuga, uma vez que se trata de uma propriedade com muros a toda a volta e quase sem árvores.

Já o partido PAN – Pessoas-Animais-Natureza reagiu lembrando que está prevista para a zona onde decorreu a montaria “envolta em polémica” a instalação de uma central fotovoltaica com 775 hectares “e cujo Estudo de Impacte Ambiental (EIA) encontra-se ainda em fase de consulta pública até 20 de janeiro de 2021”. O partido requereu esta terça-feira uma audição ao Ministro do Ambiente com caráter de urgência para esclarecer esta situação.

Em comunicado, o PAN acrescenta que tem defendido uma “regulamentação apertada para o sector da caça”, devido aos “visíveis impactos negativos para a biodiversidade”. Em comunicado, considera também que “matar por regozijo e desporto é simplesmente desumano e representa um grave retrocesso civilizacional”.

Por outro lado, “ninguém sabe com exatidão qual é o estado de conservação das populações de espécies classificadas como cinegéticas” em Portugal, pois “os dados existentes resultam da contabilização dos animais mortos e não do número efectivo”, acrescenta. O partido defende que “a realização de censos é fundamental” e lembra que já apresentou uma proposta nesse sentido, tal como a pedir a monitorização dessas espécies, que foi rejeitada com votos contra do PSD, PS, CDS-PP e PCP.





https://www.wilder.pt/historias/mor...mB0eQI2r3sEcInf_IP8iRnWjeKD_iDEpYEx3fCQpjNTkc


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2020 às 20:43)

Hoje  aqui nas redondezas da Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro  perto de um campo agrícola, andava eu à procura de passarada  e acabei por encontrar este simpático gato que, apesar de estar bastante longe  logo me "topou", mas ainda deu para uma foto.

Fiquei a saber que tem dono e está bem tratado, estava só a disfrutar do sol no meio da vegetação ou, quem sabe, à caça de algo...


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2020 às 11:17)

Ainda a propósito do que se passou na Torre Bela... A aprovação da mega central solar implicaria sempre a retirada dos animais de uma forma ou de outra. Numa zona de caça bem gerida a morte de uma assentada de tantos animais nunca teria lugar, é um manifesto exagero. Acontece que o que sucedeu foi mesmo uma ação de extermínio, aproveitada para vender caçadas a caçadores pouco éticos dispostos ao disparate e ganância de matar tantos animais. Caçar implica que os animais têm oportunidade de fugir (coisa que não acontece nos animais que compramos empacotados no supermercado), o que aconteceu foi que em vez de levarem os animais ao matadouro, foram mortos no local.

O mesmo Ministro que agora vem revogar a licença da Torre Bela seria o mesmo que viria vangloriar-se que nem um pavão no dia da inauguração da mega central como "um grande feito para o ambiente e para o País". Tal como o presidente da câmara que vem dizer que nada sabia e que é inaceitável, foi o mesmo cujo executivo aprovou com votos contra de todos os outros partidos a referida central e que no dia da inauguração apareceria ao lado do referido ministro a dizer "grande passo para o desenvolvimento do concelho da Azambuja". Querem fazer dos caçadores os únicos culpados, quando no fundo foram apenas um meio para atingir um fim (foram os carrascos), limitaram-se a remover o empecilho para o "desenvolvimento" que seriam todos aqueles animais.

Revogar a licença agora é apenas mais um passo para a concretização do "progresso da Azambuja e do País", já não há árvores, já não há animais, já não há reserva de caça, já não há bloqueios à nova central. Portanto, vir agora cancelar a zona de caça como uma grande medida é ridículo, quando era isso mesmo que a governança queria para poder construir a central.

Como medida propunha o contrário, a não revogação da licença, mas sim a proibição da construção da central... Queria ver como se sairiam os proprietários se não pudessem receber os lucros da central nem pudessem organizar e vender caçadas por já não haver mais animais....


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2020 às 12:08)

As centrais solares são vendidas como muito benéficas para o ambiente, mas isso está muito longe da verdade. Este tipo de central tem impactos extremamente negativos, para além de serem pouco eficientes na produção de energia. Atualmente são um magnifico negócio para alguns, apenas isso.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2020 às 12:38)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda a propósito do que se passou na Torre Bela... A aprovação da mega central solar implicaria sempre a retirada dos animais de uma forma ou de outra. Numa zona de caça bem gerida a morte de uma assentada de tantos animais nunca teria lugar, é um manifesto exagero. Acontece que o que sucedeu foi mesmo uma ação de extermínio, aproveitada para vender caçadas a caçadores pouco éticos dispostos ao disparate e ganância de matar tantos animais. Caçar implica que os animais têm oportunidade de fugir (coisa que não acontece nos animais que compramos empacotados no supermercado), o que aconteceu foi que em vez de levarem os animais ao matadouro, foram mortos no local.
> 
> O mesmo Ministro que agora vem revogar a licença da Torre Bela seria o mesmo que viria vangloriar-se que nem um pavão no dia da inauguração da mega central como "um grande feito para o ambiente e para o País". Tal como o presidente da câmara que vem dizer que nada sabia e que é inaceitável, foi o mesmo cujo executivo aprovou com votos contra de todos os outros partidos a referida central e que no dia da inauguração apareceria ao lado do referido ministro a dizer "grande passo para o desenvolvimento do concelho da Azambuja". Querem fazer dos caçadores os únicos culpados, quando no fundo foram apenas um meio para atingir um fim (foram os carrascos), limitaram-se a remover o empecilho para o "desenvolvimento" que seriam todos aqueles animais.
> 
> ...



É verdade meu amigo, e com esta já perdi a conta ao número de alarvidades cometidas por este governo, a começar com a Covid-19, tantos têm sido intectados pelo virus, passando pelas forças de segurança aeroportuárias, mas enfim vamos vendo e claro comentando .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Dez 2020 às 23:49)

Os psicopatas gostam de incutir a violência e a morte aos rebentos desde tenríssima idade, pintando-lhes o rosto de sangue. Devem ser os mesmos que não querem a criançada a frequentar aulas de Cidadania não vão eles, por mero acaso, interiorizar alguma decência. Não fosse o facto de ter mais respeito pelas crianças do que os progenitores/quem divulgou orgulhosamente as fotos da matança, publicava-a.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2020 às 11:26)

Os pássaros aproveitaram esta manhã de sol.

Pintassilgos.





Sempre presentes, as pegas.





Chapim Real.





Um pardal.





Rabirruivo Preto.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2020 às 13:34)

Por aqui em Azinhoso andam muitos destes, também a aproveitar o sol ainda baixo logo de manhã cedo, apesar do frio.

Este estava com ar de quem tinha acabado de comer


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2020 às 13:49)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda a propósito do que se passou na Torre Bela... A aprovação da mega central solar implicaria sempre a retirada dos animais de uma forma ou de outra. Numa zona de caça bem gerida a morte de uma assentada de tantos animais nunca teria lugar, é um manifesto exagero. Acontece que o que sucedeu foi mesmo uma ação de extermínio, aproveitada para vender caçadas a caçadores pouco éticos dispostos ao disparate e ganância de matar tantos animais. Caçar implica que os animais têm oportunidade de fugir (coisa que não acontece nos animais que compramos empacotados no supermercado), o que aconteceu foi que em vez de levarem os animais ao matadouro, foram mortos no local.
> 
> O mesmo Ministro que agora vem revogar a licença da Torre Bela seria o mesmo que viria vangloriar-se que nem um pavão no dia da inauguração da mega central como "um grande feito para o ambiente e para o País". Tal como o presidente da câmara que vem dizer que nada sabia e que é inaceitável, foi o mesmo cujo executivo aprovou com votos contra de todos os outros partidos a referida central e que no dia da inauguração apareceria ao lado do referido ministro a dizer "grande passo para o desenvolvimento do concelho da Azambuja". Querem fazer dos caçadores os únicos culpados, quando no fundo foram apenas um meio para atingir um fim (foram os carrascos), limitaram-se a remover o empecilho para o "desenvolvimento" que seriam todos aqueles animais.
> 
> ...



Este governo não age, ele reage. Não fosse publicado nada nas redes sociais, o massacre ambiental tinha passado despercebido quer à comunicação social quer à população.

Se formos ver, as centrais fotovoltaicas ocupam grandes áreas, mas o objectivo deste governo, é encher todo o país dessa trampa, que no fundo, vai causar impactos ambientes nessas zonas implicando a perda de fauna e flora na zona.

O que eu vejo é a ganância pura dos governantes em prol das alterações climáticas, ora quem nos governa o que faz, é aumentar taxas e criar novas taxas, no próximo ano os combustíveis vão aumentar entre 5 a 7 cêntimos por litro devido à taxa de carbono, quem viaja paga 2 € de taxa de carbono, depois temos as negociatas da exploração de lítio terá consequências ambientais graves tal como as grandes centrais fotovoltaicas que certamente não podem cohabitar com a flora da zona seja javalis, veados etc, que destruíam a central, depois arrancam sobreiros e dizimam um montado para outra central noutra zona.

Aliás, o que está em causa é a sobrevivência do ser humano e para isso, o ser humano poderá fazer as atrocidades que quiser que vão sempre argumentar que é em prol do ambiente.

A meu ver, seria mais vantajoso criar soluções mais económicas para os edifícios habitacionais, fábricas, centros comerciais, empresas instalarem painéis fotovoltaicos para autoconsumo do que dizimarem milhares de hectares com painéis fotovoltaicos, que daqui a 25/30 anos tempo de vida útil dessas centrais será uma autêntica lixeira ambiental. 

Aliás, para uma central fotovoltaica ser rentável tem que ser gigante, porque o preço do Kwh ronda os 0.045 € no Mibel e é esse preço que pagam a quem injecta energia na rede. 

Trabalhei 3 anos no fotovoltaico e vi muito interesse sobretudo de empresas, mas dada a sua rentabilidade um pouco longa entre 6 a 8 anos para terem esse retorno desse investimento consideravam que é demasiado tempo e poucos incentivos existem para o mesmo para atenuar o tempo de retorno.

Isto, é que eu chamo medidas ambientais que ajudam a combater as alterações climáticas, agora criarem taxas e taxinhas só com um único objectivo ter mais receita fiscal, não é por aí que vai mudar alguma coisa. .


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Os psicopatas gostam de incutir a violência e a morte aos rebentos desde tenríssima idade, pintando-lhes o rosto de sangue. Devem ser os mesmos que não querem a criançada a frequentar aulas de Cidadania não vão eles, por mero acaso, interiorizar alguma decência. Não fosse o facto de ter mais respeito pelas crianças do que os progenitores/quem divulgou orgulhosamente as fotos da matança, publicava-a.



Resumindo : querem os filhos broncos como eles .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Dez 2020 às 16:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> Resumindo : querem os filhos broncos como eles .



Exacto. E ai de quem tente fazer deles gente ligeiramente menos broncos...


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trabalhei 3 anos no fotovoltaico e vi muito interesse sobretudo de empresas, mas dada a sua rentabilidade um pouco longa entre 6 a 8 anos para terem esse retorno desse investimento consideravam que é demasiado tempo e poucos incentivos existem para o mesmo para atenuar o tempo de retorno.


Este interesse não virá dos subsídios que há para essas energias? Eu não sou nenhum especialista no assunto e corrige-me se estiver a dizer um enorme disparate, mas eu fico com a impressão que com a tecnologia atual investirmos à grande na energia solar é um disparate. Uma coisa é instalar painéis solares em telhados e coisas assim, nada contra, agora estar a ocupar terrenos de propósito com os painéis não me parece boa ideia
Este triste caso levanta uma questão que acho relevante e muitas vezes esquecida: acho que ninguém no seu juízo perfeito nega o enorme lóbi que há à volta do petróleo, carvão, etc..., mas é ingénuo pensar que não há pessoas com os mesmos interesses do lado das renováveis, e que não haverá a mesma corrupção assim que começar a cheirar a dinheiro desse lado


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2020 às 12:49)




----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2020 às 15:46)

Hoje de manhã aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso, indiferente ao vento e  frio que se faziam sentir:


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2020 às 15:51)




----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2020 às 08:34)

Camurças (_Rupicapra pyrenaica_) na estrada de acesso ao vale de Ordesa (província de Huesca) ontem:


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

A surpresa do dia de hoje, nunca pensei ver uma raposa aqui a pouco mais de 400 metros da Aldeia de Azinhoso quando atravessava o caminho à minha frente a grande velocidade, não estava minimamente preparado para a foto, mas cá ficao registo possível e tirado numa fração de segundo, ainda a pensar se seria um cão ou algo diferente   vale pelo momento.

Era um animal bastante grande e ainda olhou para mim desconfiado mas sempre a fugir..


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2021 às 17:17)

Snifa disse:


> A surpresa do dia de hoje, nunca pensei ver uma raposa aqui a pouco mais de 400 metros da Aldeia de Azinhoso quando atravessava o caminho à minha frente a grande velocidade, não estava minimamente preparado para a foto, mas cá ficao registo possível e tirado numa fração de segundo, ainda a pensar se seria um cão ou algo diferente   vale pelo momento.
> 
> Era um animal bastante grande e ainda olhou para mim desconfiado mas sempre a fugir..



Há cerca de 1 mes, ás 20 horas, aqui mesmo no jardim de casa, estava uma raposa, a cerca de 2 metros de mim, e ela nem se mexeu, e ontem ao inicio da noite ouvi-a novamente a fazer barulho, aqui nos terrenos próximos.


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2021 às 18:13)




----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Snifa disse:


> A surpresa do dia de hoje, nunca pensei ver uma raposa aqui a pouco mais de 400 metros da Aldeia de Azinhoso quando atravessava o caminho à minha frente a grande velocidade, não estava minimamente preparado para a foto, mas cá ficao registo possível e tirado numa fração de segundo, ainda a pensar se seria um cão ou algo diferente   vale pelo momento.
> 
> Era um animal bastante grande e ainda olhou para mim desconfiado mas sempre a fugir..


Grande registo!  Mesmo de fugida!


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Apesar de todos os abusos que se fazem em Espanha, a superioridade Espanhola no conservacionismo acaba sempre por emergir.

O tetraz e ave que ja ocorreu nas serras do Norte de Portugal. A variedade do Noroeste, Asturias e Cantabria e uma sub-especie muito particular, adapatada a Uma paisagem mosaico com bosques de folhosas, agricultura tradicional e pastagens. A sua extincao em Portugal esta associada nao so a caca mas tambem a destruicao dos bosques de carvalho e castanheiro, e a sua substituicao por matos, pinhais e mais recentemente eucaliptais.

Em Espanha a quase extincao da ave deve-se a multiplos problemas. Um e o excesso de turistas e de presenca humana nos seus habitats, especialmente na epoca de acasalamento e choco. Outro e o excesso de predadores naturais. Ha tambem a caca, pela perturbacao que impoe no sossego de populacoes tao frageis, e os incendios ou destruicao de habitat por outras vias.

Ha muito tempo que digo que algumas areas da Peninsula devem ser reservas integrais sem qualquer presenca humana que nao seja previamente autorizada. Barbaridades como o turismo de massas no Geres ou na Ria Formosa tem o seu preco a medio prazo. 

De resto, gostaria muito que a postura do ICNF fosse outra, mais arrojada e dinamica, e que Portugal participasse neste programa, tendo em vista o regresso da especie ao Norte de Portugal.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.el...a/el-retorno-del-urogallo-a-galicia-HJ5649966

Recordo que o regresso do lince foi em certa medida uma imposicao da UE...


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 14:57)

frederico disse:


> Apesar de todos os abusos que se fazem em Espanha, a superioridade Espanhola no conservacionismo acaba sempre por emergir.
> 
> O tetraz e ave que ja ocorreu nas serras do Norte de Portugal. A variedade do Noroeste, Asturias e Cantabria e uma sub-especie muito particular, adapatada a Uma paisagem mosaico com bosques de folhosas, agricultura tradicional e pastagens. A sua extincao em Portugal esta associada nao so a caca mas tambem a destruicao dos bosques de carvalho e castanheiro, e a sua substituicao por matos, pinhais e mais recentemente eucaliptais.
> 
> ...



Teria que mudar muita coisa para a espécie voltar ao território português.. 

Acho que estes esforços são fundamentais nos locais onde a espécie ainda ocorre e será importante "criar" habitat e programas de conservação nas zonas potenciais de ocorrência. Havendo bons programas e habitats favoráveis, boa monitorização e técnicos a trabalhar no assunto será meio caminho andado para a espécie crescer de forma sustentada, e quem sabe, expandirem-se para outras zonas potenciais mais perto de Portugal, e aí sim, deverá ser pensada a possibilidade de expansão para território português. Outro esforço diferente poderia ter a charrela, espécie que está em declínio na PI, mas tem populações perto do território português e que poderia ter uma postura diferente por parte das entidades portuguesas. 

No entanto, acho que em Portugal, no que diz respeito à avifauna, existem outros problemas mais graves que devem ter (ou continuar a ter) uma maior atenção e devem-se fazer mais esforços de conservação para que não ocorram situações semelhantes à que aconteceu com o Tetraz ou a Charrela. Existem muitas espécies em declínio que merecem maior esforço, nem que seja uma maior monitorização e preservação de habitats, como o chasco-preto, a calhandrinha-das-marismas, o sisão, o rolieiro, o francelho, a maioria dos tartaranhões, entre outros. Eu diria mesmo que a situação do sisão está o tornar-se complicada e se nada mudar tornar-se-á dramática. É verdade que algumas destas espécies têm programas próprios e gente empenhada, mas é necessário fazer ainda mais (e para isso é preciso mais ajuda - €). 
Houve coisas que se fizeram bem em Portugal e devem ser replicadas para outras espécies, casos como o da águia-pesqueira, o caimão e algumas rapinas estão a ser casos de sucesso e devem ser tidos em conta.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:13)

O caimao foi um caso de sucesso mas a especie tem uma particularidade que ajudou, alguma tolerancia a presenca humana, algo que nao se replica noutras especies.

Quanto ao sisao, abetarda, rola ou codorniz creio que so ha uma solucao, uma especie de reserva nacional de montado tradicional e estepe cerealifera que cubra uma dada percentagem dos seguintes distritos, Braganca, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Santarem, Beja, Evora e Faro. Eu nao sou contra os Oliviais intensivos em si. O problema surge quando passamos para a monocultura, Como sucedeu com o pinheiro ou o eucalipto. Nem e prudente o regime de monocultura, basta uma crise no sector ou Uma praga e o impacto imediato e logo brutal e sem atenuantes. Eu conheco o terreno e vejo que a queda de algumas especies esta muito ligada ao abandono da agricultura tradicional, ao abandono da Cultura de cereais e leguminosas. Isto e notavel na Serra algarvia ou no Alentejo. Passamos do 8 ao 80, da loucura das campanhas do trigo que arrasaram os solos de meio Pais para o abandono das culturas tradicionais.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Em termos de conservacionismo gostaria de frisar que o povo espanhol nao e propriamente exemplar ou muito diferente do nosso. A grande diferenca esta na qualidade do funcionalismo publico do Estado Central e das regioes autonomas, muito mais capacitado, culto, dinamico. Uma diferenca que noto e que as pessoas em Portugal estao la por obrigacao, para justificar o salario, salvo as devidas excepcoes. Em Espanha vejo muito mais amor a actividade, funcionarios que Sao capazes de andar centenas de quilometros do seu bolso para ver Uma especie ou colher umas sementes, como um conhecido meu que trabalha na Junta de Extremadura, que se cultivam e sabem as sub-especies e especie de cor e salteado. Para mim e esta a grande diferenca entre os Dois paises, a qualidade tecnica do funcionalismo e o seu amor a Arte.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:32)

Se eu mandasse no ICNF, e tendo em conta o dinheiro que vem da UE, exigiria...

- a preparacao da zona do Nordeste para o regresso do urso ate 2040. Para tal, e preciso proteger colmeias, informar a populacao e acelarar a regeneracao florestal autocne. 

- o regresso da charrela em dez anos.

- o regresso do tetraz ao Geres em 20 a 30 anos, caso a experiencia em curso em Leao e Galiza corra bem. 

- o regresso do toirao em 20 a 30 anos, em colaboracao com a Junta andaluza e as autoridades de Marrocos.

- o regresso do ibis-eremita em 10 anos, em colaboracao com a Junta da Andalucia.

- o regresso da Cabra a Serra da Estrela, em 10 anos, e talvez a outras serras do Norte e Centro. 

- o regresso do castor-europeu ao Noroeste, em colaboracao com as autoridades galegas.

- o regresso do saramugo a cursos de agua do Baixo Guadiana e Alentejo, em 20 a 30 anos. Para tal seria necessario um longo trabalho de recuperacao ambiental mas e algo possivel. 

Nem mencionei no post especies vegetais, fica para outro post.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

frederico disse:


> Se eu mandasse no ICNF, e tendo em conta o dinheiro que vem da UE, exigiria...
> 
> - a preparacao da zona do Nordeste para o regresso do urso ate 2040. Para tal, e preciso proteger colmeias, informar a populacao e acelarar a regeneracao florestal autocne.
> 
> ...



Ainda existem charrelas em Portugal:

https://ptjornal.com/video-especie-acreditava-estar-extinta-portugal-captada-camara-biologo-156743

Contudo a espécie se calhar precisa de um empurrão.

Na lista que colocastes (que está boa na minha opinião) eu adicionaria a camurça.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2021 às 17:04)

JPAG disse:


> Teria que mudar muita coisa para a espécie voltar ao território português..
> 
> Acho que estes esforços são fundamentais nos locais onde a espécie ainda ocorre e será importante "criar" habitat e programas de conservação nas zonas potenciais de ocorrência. Havendo bons programas e habitats favoráveis, boa monitorização e técnicos a trabalhar no assunto será meio caminho andado para a espécie crescer de forma sustentada, e quem sabe, expandirem-se para outras zonas potenciais mais perto de Portugal, e aí sim, deverá ser pensada a possibilidade de expansão para território português. Outro esforço diferente poderia ter a charrela, espécie que está em declínio na PI, mas tem populações perto do território português e que poderia ter uma postura diferente por parte das entidades portuguesas.
> 
> ...



Sim, como o caso da águia imperial ibérica:

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/repr...rial-iberica-mais-do-que-duplicou-em-portugal


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

O salmão é uma espécie que em Portugal, pode precisar de um empurrão:

http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=2833&bl=1&viewall=true

E o gato-selvagem já merecia ter um centro de reprodução em cativeiro (nem que seja pequeno ao início).


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Penso que o salmao se extinguiu no Lima com a construcao de um acude, seria importante repovoar o Lima e o Neiva numa primeira fase e melhorar a populacao do Minho.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

Por falar em peixes...

Ainda conheci saramugo na ribeira do Beliche. Como se extinguiu?

- com a construcao da barragem do Beliche as especies invasoras passaram a subir a ribeira na Primavera. 

- o uso Agricola da agua dos pegos, com motores de rega, que secam a ribeira em tres tempos.

- o assoreamento do leito.

- a destruicao e abandono dos pequenos acudes das azenhas que conservavam a agua no Verao.

- grandes secas Como a de 2005.

Durante a estiagem o saramugo sobrevive nos pegos, charcos que conservam a agua Durante toda a estacao seca. A unica ribeira algarvia que conserva bons pegos e o Vascao.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

O saramugo parece ter uma presença muito localizada:

https://www.natureza-portugal.org/o...iro_pela_sobrevivencia_das_aguas_do_guadiana/


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

belem disse:


> O saramugo parece ter uma presença muito localizada:
> 
> https://www.natureza-portugal.org/o...iro_pela_sobrevivencia_das_aguas_do_guadiana/



O Vascao ja merecia ser Area protegida.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 14:33)

Mais uma captação de ontem aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2021 às 01:28)

^^Elegante pisco-de-peito-ruivo.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2021 às 09:17)

*Nova espécie de borboleta descoberta no Algarve*
Por Green Savers 10:30 - 9 Janeiro 2021





 Partilhar
Uma nova espécie de borboleta foi descoberta no Algarve. Tendo sido chamada Heterogynis cynetis, um nome que se refere a um povo pré-romano da Península Ibérica.

A nova espécie foi descoberta por uma equipa liderada pelo alemão Josef J. de Freina e envolveu investigadores do Instituto de Biologia Evolutiva do Centro Superior de Pesquisa Científica de Espanha (CSIC-UPF) e da Associação Espanhola para a Proteção de Borboletas e o seu Meio (Zerynthia).

Embora todas as espécies deste grupo sejam muito semelhantes na sua aparência externa, a borboleta descoberta é geneticamente diferente do resto do seus parentes conhecidos e mostra singularidades notáveis na sua biologia.


O nome da nova espécie Heterogynis cynetis refere-se a um povo pré-romano da Península Ibérica que habitava uma região da costa do Atlântico Sul, entre o vale do Guadalquivir e o Cabo São Vicente até à sua conquista, o que corresponde ao território ocupado principalmente pelo Algarve nos dias de hoje.

Os machos desta nova espécie voam de dia e as fêmeas não têm asas, pelo que mal se podem mover. Além disso, assemelham-se mais às suas lagartas do que a uma borboleta adulta: “É surpreendente que a cada ano que passa continuemos a descobrir novas espécies de lepidópteros na Península Ibérica, e a enorme biodiversidade de borboletas do território dá fé”, disse em comunicado Roger Vila, investigador do IBE e co-autor do estudo.

Para o presidente do Zerynthia e também co-autor, Yeray Monasterio, o valor deste tipo de estudos reside na necessidade de identificar e conhecer a biodiversidade “como primeiro passo para a sua conservação e para o desenho de políticas ambientais que preservem os valores naturais”.


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

Ponga (Astúrias) hoje:


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2021 às 13:31)

Esta manhã em Gimonde. Gralha preta numa árvore com sincelo.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2021 às 13:53)

Um (pintarroxo) dos muitos elementos de um bando que incluía também alguns pintassilgos.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2021 às 14:27)

Dan disse:


> Um (pintarroxo) dos muitos elementos de um bando que incluía também alguns pintassilgos.



Boas fotos!

Tempos difíceis para as pequenas aves.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2021 às 17:56)

Supervivência

- Gallocanta (província de Saragoça)

- Albufeira da Torrassa (província de Lérida)

- Província de Toledo


P.S.: Entretanto, grande contraste na minha casa nas temperadas ilhas do Mediterrâneo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

Encontrei esta bicha sábado no quintal da minha avó. Alguém sabes a espécie? Era bem grande, e gorda! Pelo menos comparando com o que costumo encontrar  Mas felizmente colaborou com a sessão fotográfica, mantendo-se imóvel 

Fotos com o telemóvel, dentro do possível.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2021 às 19:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Encontrei esta bicha sábado no quintal da minha avó. Alguém sabes a espécie? Era bem grande, e gorda! Pelo menos comparando com o que costumo encontrar  Mas felizmente colaborou com a sessão fotográfica, mantendo-se imóvel
> 
> Fotos com o telemóvel, dentro do possível.



Aranha dos troncos grande (_Zoropsis spinimana_).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

Pek disse:


> Aranha dos troncos grande (_Zoropsis spinimana_).



Obrigado @Pek


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2021 às 21:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Encontrei esta bicha sábado no quintal da minha avó. Alguém sabes a espécie? Era bem grande, e gorda! Pelo menos comparando com o que costumo encontrar  Mas felizmente colaborou com a sessão fotográfica, mantendo-se imóvel
> 
> Fotos com o telemóvel, dentro do possível.


Que monstro 

Segundo a Naturdata é essencialmente noturna; deve ser por isso que nunca vi nenhuma 
https://naturdata.com/especie/Zoropsis-spinimana/13306/0/
As fotos estão ótimas! 

Obrigado @Pek pelo ID


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

_








O projeto *“*Cadoiço Vive” chega ao fim com balanço positivo. Este projeto, coordenado pela Almargem - Associação de Defesa do Património Cultural e Ambiental do Algarve e desenvolvido em parceria com a Câmara Municipal de Loulé, financiado pelo Fundo Ambiental, trouxe uma nova vida a um troço periurbano da ribeira do Cadoiço, em Loulé, numa estratégia de conservação da natureza e renaturalização de ecossistemas.

Ao longo de quatro meses, foram aplicadas medidas concretas para devolver esta área a um estado mais natural e próspero, com a renaturalização da galeria ripícola e o reforço da fauna silvestre. Num esforço concertado com diferentes entidades e com o apoio da Câmara Municipal de Loulé, a Almargem “arregaçou as mangas”, com a aplicação de sete técnicas de engenharia natural, removendo mais de 40 toneladas de espécies de plantas invasoras e plantando nesta área 100 árvores e arbustos nativos.

Para aumentar os possíveis locais de nidificação ou repouso de diferentes espécies e a taxa de sobrevivência dos indivíduos face a condições mais agrestes, foram colocados 13 abrigos para morcegos, 30 caixas-ninho para aves e ainda 4 hotéis para insetos.

Este projeto surge no reconhecimento do grande potencial paisagístico e natural da ribeira do Cadoiço, da qual se destacam as duas quedas de água e formações rochosas impressionantes, e que tem vindo a ser progressivamente infestada por diferentes espécies de flora exóticas invasoras, com ameaça para a biodiversidade do local como até a própria integridade das margens da ribeira.

A candidatura aprovada pelo Fundo Ambiental no âmbito do programa “Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade — Melhoria do conhecimento e do estado de conservação do património natural” nasce, assim, na sequência de um trabalho contínuo que a Almargem e a Câmara Municipal de Loulé têm desenvolvido, ao longo dos últimos anos, na ribeira do Cadoiço e área envolvente, entre eles dois projetos do Fundo Ambiental e dezenas de atividades de Educação Ambiental, com particular ênfase para o evento “Cadoiço em Festa”, que contou com duas edições.

As ações contaram com o apoio técnico e científico da Universidade do Algarve, da Universidade de Coimbra, da Associação Tagis, da Associação Vita Nativa, da empresa Engenho e Rios e do biólogo Mário Carmo.

A Almargem e a Câmara Municipal de Loulé estão empenhadas em dar continuidade às ações iniciadas neste projeto, assegurando a manutenção dos abrigos instalados e do estado da flora ripícola, através de ações concertadas de voluntariado ambiental, inseridas no programa de educação ambiental municipal, e outras iniciativas relevantes.

https://regiao-sul.pt/2021/01/15/am...6CkTjR4cI3F2vvUCn29etjRp5NvH5DS1N9lISq_-Ccy-o_


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2021 às 22:50)

Este tópico devia ter um alerta para fotos que podem impressionar pessoas que têm 'problemas' com determinada bicheza.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2021 às 00:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este tópico devia ter um alerta para fotos que podem impressionar pessoas que têm 'problemas' com determinada bicheza.



E para vídeos também


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

belem disse:


> E para vídeos também



Mas aqui ninguém me apanha desprevenida! Uma pessoa lê 'Eating Tarantulas' antes de clicar seja onde for e foge logo a alta velocidade sem olhar para trás!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2021 às 13:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mas aqui ninguém me apanha desprevenida! Uma pessoa lê 'Eating Tarantulas' antes de clicar seja onde for e foge logo a alta velocidade sem olhar para trás!



Ainda somos apanhados em excesso de velocidade pelo radar da polícia. 


*Cinco grifos e um abutre-preto - espécie 'criticamente em perigo' no nosso país - devolvidos à Natureza em Mértola *

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2021/01/cinco-grifos-e-um-abutre-preto-especie.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2021 às 12:05)

*Estudo da Universidade de Coimbra conclui que as acácias podem comprometer seriamente os ribeiros*






A invasão das floretas ripárias (árvores e arbustos nas margens dos rios) por espécies de árvores exóticas pode ser uma ameaça ao funcionamento dos ribeiros. A conclusão é de um estudo liderado por Verónica Ferreira, da Universidade de Coimbra (UC).

Segundo a investigação, cujos resultados já estão publicados na revista _Biological Reviews_, as acácias, que estão entre as espécies invasoras mais agressivas no mundo, podem afetar os ribeiros por via de alteração das características da matéria orgânica, da quantidade de água e da concentração de nutrientes na água, com consequências nas comunidades e processos aquáticos, entre outras.

Para chegar a estas conclusões, a equipa, que envolveu investigadores do Centro de Ciências do Mar e do Ambiente (MARE) e do Centro de Ecologia Funcional (CFE), da Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia (FCTUC), e do Centro de Estudos de Geografia e Ordenamento do Território (CEGOT), da Faculdade de Letras (FLUC), desenvolveu um modelo de previsão dos impactos da invasão da floresta de folhosas por espécies fixadoras de azoto nos ribeiros, tendo por base a invasão de florestas temperadas decíduas do Centro de Portugal por espécies do género Acacia, como a mimosa (_Acacia dealbata_) e a austrália (_Acacia melanoxylon_), que estão entre as espécies invasoras mais agressivas na floresta portuguesa.

Artigo completo em: https://noticias.uc.pt/universo-uc/...174oLGXP680xKwXHdmcDFKmjJ8w0yczKzYgMtq8X5cN2E


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2021 às 17:25)

*Ajude o RIAS a limpar a Ria Formosa! *

O RIAS - em conjunto com a Straw Patrol e o Projeto GEA - concorreu no mês passado a uma bolsa da Turtle Island Restoration Network para aplicar em "Sensibilização e Prevenção de Lixo Marinho".





Caso o nosso projeto seja vencedor iremos aplicar a ação "Clean Up Ria Formosa – Promover sensibilização na comunidade local e eventos de limpeza costeira", onde pretendemos realizar ações para sensibilizar estudantes dos cinco Municípios abrangidos pela Ria Formosa a adoptar comportamentos sustentáveis, em prol da conservação deste incrível ecossistema.

Iremos ainda realizar eventos de limpeza com jovens e com a comunidade em geral, na esperança de retirar muito do lixo que se encontra nestas praias e em zonas de sapal.

É um concurso internacional, por isso, precisamos que partilhe esta iniciativa com todos os seus conhecidos.


Importante: o RIAS candidatou-se em nome da associação que o gere, a ALDEIA, e por isso, o voto deve ser em nome da associação 


Ajude-nos a ganhar este projeto.

*Pode aplicar o seu voto todos os dias! *

VOTE AQUI (opção: "ALDEIA")


https://act.seaturtles.org/page/25414/survey/1?ea.tracking.id=campaign


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2021 às 23:31)

Mas que teste engraçado https://wordwall.net/resource/9765441/dia-mundial-das-zonas-húmidas-consegue-identificar-estas

Sabia lá eu que existia um passaruco chamado colhereiro.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2021 às 15:30)

Tenho o prazer de vos apresentar o meu primeiro livro: _Manual dels hàbitats de Menorca _(600 páginas e 3 anos de trabalho)
_



_









































































Três exemplos dos anexos:

-Lista completa de habitats







-Tabela de correspondência com EUNIS e Habitats naturais RN2000







-Esquema sintaxonómico (fitossociológico) derivado







Publicação no Twitter com todos os dados:


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2021 às 15:33)

Pek disse:


> Tenho o prazer de vos apresentar o meu primeiro livro: _Manual dels hàbitats de Menorca _(600 páginas e 3 anos de trabalho)
> _
> 
> 
> ...




Excelente Pek! Parabéns!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2021 às 15:48)

Pek disse:


> Tenho o prazer de vos apresentar o meu primeiro livro: _Manual dels hàbitats de Menorca _(600 páginas e 3 anos de trabalho)
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom, parabéns por todos esses anos de trabalho, que resultaram nesse livro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 20:13)

Pek disse:


> Tenho o prazer de vos apresentar o meu primeiro livro: _Manual dels hàbitats de Menorca _(600 páginas e 3 anos de trabalho)
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Uau...Super parabéns Pek  Nós agradeço mos , a natureza agradece, enfim a comunidade em geral agradece! Muito obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2021 às 20:55)

Pek disse:


> Tenho o prazer de vos apresentar o meu primeiro livro: _Manual dels hàbitats de Menorca _(600 páginas e 3 anos de trabalho)
> _
> 
> 
> ...


O primeiro de muitos, esperamos! 
Parabéns Pek!  Agora... descansa!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2021 às 20:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que teste engraçado https://wordwall.net/resource/9765441/dia-mundial-das-zonas-húmidas-consegue-identificar-estas
> 
> Sabia lá eu que existia um passaruco chamado colhereiro.


Esse é dos mais fáceis...  É só mesmo olhar para o bico! Já vi que não dás muito uso à colher de pau aí em casa... 

Errei um, que confundi com o pato-real


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2021 às 21:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Esse é dos mais fáceis...  É só mesmo olhar para o bico! Já vi que não dás muito uso à colher de pau aí em casa...
> 
> Errei um, que confundi com o pato-real



Tenho ali uma na gaveta, mas olhei mais para o passaruco e nem tanto para o bico do mesmo. O mais fácil é o caimão que é o símbolo do PNRF se falhasse esse dava para atirar-me duma ponte. 


Eu cá errei mais , uns 3.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2021 às 19:07)

*Plantas: sete espécies ameaçadas que dependem das zonas húmidas*

_Na semana em que o mundo celebra as zonas húmidas, a Wilder mostra-lhe que espécies ameaçadas em Portugal mais dependem destes habitats. Desta vez, Jael Palhas, investigador do Centro de Ecologia Funcional e doutorando de Ciências Agrárias e Ambientais na Universidade de Évora, fala de plantas aquáticas de água doce._

Em Portugal estarão registadas cerca de 100 espécies de plantas aquáticas de água doce.

Podem até passar despercebidas, mas todas têm o seu papel crucial no equilíbrio do mundo natural. Quer vivam debaixo de água, nas margens ou quer sejam flutuantes.

“As plantas submersas são particularmente importantes como oxigenadoras da água, suportando a vida animal. Servem também de abrigo e alimento para a fauna submersa e fornecem suporte para os tritões colocarem os seus ovos”, explica Jael Palhas à Wilder.

Estaque-do-Baixo-Mondego (_Stachys palustris_):







https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pla...lX1Qn3AilahpLvVKF1I-nlh1QIj89SQqatvZfIYQo_Fp4


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2021 às 13:15)

*Ave do Ano 2021 já foi eleita e é exclusiva dos Açores*






De 14 de janeiro a 4 de fevereiro decorreu a votação para a Ave do Ano da Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA), que disputava os portugueses a escolher entre o painho-de-monteiro e a  gaivota-de-audouin.

Sabe-se agora que a ave vencedora do ano 2021, com 80% dos 1580 votos, é o painho-de-monteiro. “Esta pequena ave tem uma resiliência impressionante: chega a viver mais de 20 anos, a maior parte do tempo no mar. Estamos a falar de uma avezinha de 50g que resiste às tempestades que assolam o Atlântico, ano após ano” explica Azucena de la Cruz Martín, Coordenadora da SPEA Açores.

O painho-de-monteiro (_Hydrobates monteiroi_) é uma ave que só nidifica nos Açores, “em alguns pequenos ilhéus junto às ilhas da Graciosa, das Flores e possivelmente do Corvo”, indica a SPEA. Relativamente ao seu estado de conservação, é considerada uma espécie vulnerável, pelo que está sob um plano de proteção – o “Plano de Ação Internacional para a Conservação do painho-de-monteiro”, lançado em 2018 pela Sociedade.

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/ave-do-ano-2021-ja-foi-eleita-e-e-exclusiva-dos-acores/


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Hoje deparei-me com algo único, nunca tinha visto uma ave de rapina em meio urbano (Queluz)... Se bem que sobre o rio Jamor e perto da serra da Carregueira até tem a sua razão mas nunca na vida tinha visto. 

Tinha uma envergadura grande e as pontas meio esbranquiçadas, estava a voar em círculos, creio que seria uma águia? O vídeo não tem grande resolução. Mas tem um easter-egg, conseguem adivinhar o pássaro que está a palrar?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2021 às 19:07)

Pelo vídeo, não se consegue ter uma certeza absoluta, mas pela tua descrição, é muito provável que seja uma água de asa redonda(buteo buteo).

Foto elucidativa da espécie mencionada em cima.


----------



## belem (13 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

*Plantas limpam água numa zona de Famalicão que se quer protegida*

«Parte das águas residuais que confluem para a ETAR de Agra, em Famalicão, vão ser purificadas para rega por plantas assentes em ilhas flutuantes de cortiça. A iniciativa insere-se num projecto de adaptação às alterações climáticas para os próximos cinco anos, financiado pela União Europeia e destinado às Pateiras do Ave, zona que a autarquia deseja classificar como Paisagem Protegida Local em 2021.»

Mais aqui: https://www.publico.pt/2020/12/26/l...am-agua-zona-famalicao-quer-protegida-1944106


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Fev 2021 às 17:22)

Hoje vi as primeiras andorinhas do ano, o primeiro sinal de que a Primavera é já a seguir.

São sem dúvida uma alegria no meio de tanta solidão.


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 21:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Hoje vi as primeiras andorinhas do ano, o primeiro sinal de que a Primavera é já a seguir.
> 
> São sem dúvida uma alegria no meio de tanta solidão.



Hoje em dia parece que as andorinhas apenas se "ausentam" por três meses em vez de seis. Antigamente partiam no início do outono e apenas regressavam no início da primavera, atualmente partem por volta do 15 de novembro para regressarem a 15 de fevereiro.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Fev 2021 às 21:44)

Ontem dei de caras com este carrancudo sapo-comum no quintal 






Pequenino ainda, cabia na palma da minha mão. Regressou ao local onde foi encontrado após a "sessão fotográfica"


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2021 às 13:34)

Santofsky disse:


> Hoje em dia parece que as andorinhas apenas se "ausentam" por três meses em vez de seis. Antigamente partiam no início do outono e apenas regressavam no início da primavera, atualmente partem por volta do 15 de novembro para regressarem a 15 de fevereiro.



No Algarve sempre as conheci a partir em Julho ou início de Agosto, e assim se tem mantido. Nunca vi andorinhas no Algarve a ficar até Setembro. Quanto ao regresso sempre foi variável, entre o final de Janeiro e o final de Março. Variava de ano para ano.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 15:12)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve sempre as conheci a partir em Julho ou início de Agosto, e assim se tem mantido. Nunca vi andorinhas no Algarve a ficar até Setembro. Quanto ao regresso sempre foi variável, entre o final de Janeiro e o final de Março. Variava de ano para ano.



No Algarve as andorinhas vão se embora no pico do verão? 
Normalmente as andorinhas, quando começa o outono e principalmente quando surgem as primeiras chuvas ou as primeiras manhãs mais frescas, elas começam a "abrigar-se" nas linhas de média e alta tensão ou nas bordas dos telhados das habitações. Só quando o frio começa a surgir mais em força é que elas partem para outras "freguesias". Um bom exemplo disso foi no último outono, mais concretamente na segunda metade de novembro e mesmo no início de dezembro, antes daquele episódio de neve a cotas médias/baixas (foi logo nos dias seguintes). Nessa altura ainda cheguei a ver andorinhas "penduradas" nas linhas de média e alta tensão, devido ao tempo "quente" que ainda se fazia sentir. Não me lembro, na minha vida, de ter visto andorinhas num tempo tão tardio como aconteceu neste último outono de 2020.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2021 às 15:50)

Isso do pico do verão nos climas mediterrâneos tem muito que se lhe diga. Por estas bandas, aquilo a que chamamos verão corresponde à estação seca. Ao contrario dos climas temperados, que têm o inverno como a estação mais complicada para a vegetação a até para a fauna, em alguns locais de clima mediterrâneo. a época mais difícil pode ser o verão (estação seca).


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

**

*Lobos abatidos a tiro no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*

Hoje às 15:30

Dois lobos foram abatidos a tiro no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, o que está a causar uma onda de indignação entre ambientalistas e frequentadores da região, porque tudo indica que se tratou de uma armadilha.

O caso está a ser investigado por vigilantes do Instituto da Conservação Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), do Ministério do Ambiente e militares do Serviço de Proteção da Natureza e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR, que estarão na posse dos registos que poderão identificar os responsáveis.

O achado dos animais ocorreu no domingo, junto à chamada Casa do Padre, em Couço, nos acessos às antigas Minas dos Carris, admitindo-se que possa haver mais casos idênticos naquela zona do único parque nacional português, que faz fronteira com a Galiza, Espanha.

Segundo apurou o JN, no local, perto da Lagoa do Marinho, nos últimos meses têm sido colocados bocados de carne envenenada alegadamente destinadas aos lobos e que acabam por vitimar cavalos de raça garrana que andam igualmente por ali em busca de alimento.

Aliás, os primeiros indícios apontam para que tenha sido um cavalo morto o isco que foi fatal para os lobos, numa zona rodeada de armadilhas.

Há dois fatores que segundo habitantes das aldeias locais poderão explicar o ressurgimento do abate de lobos: em Portugal apertaram as regras de indemnização para ataques dos lobos a rebanhos, pois muitas vezes são cães famintos, e não aquela espécie protegida, a matarem o gado; e na vizinha Espanha, a recente proibição de caçar lobos está envolta em muita polémica, em especial por parte do lóbi da caça.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...parque-nacional-da-peneda-geres-13358201.html


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

O armazém do meu avô tinha carradas de ninhos de andorinhas-das-chaminés, convivi com elas toda a infanância e adolescência. Partiam sempre em Julho, o mais tardar primeira quinzena de Agosto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2021 às 19:51)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve sempre as conheci a partir em Julho ou início de Agosto, e assim se tem mantido. Nunca vi andorinhas no Algarve a ficar até Setembro. Quanto ao regresso sempre foi variável, entre o final de Janeiro e o final de Março. Variava de ano para ano.



Ainda é assim, pelo menos, aqui onde moro ainda não chegaram este ano e vão sempre embora nessa altura, nem as cegonhas ainda as vi este ano.  Tem anos que as cegonhas ficam por cá, no ano passado ficaram agora este ano ainda não vieram.


----------



## Gates (17 Fev 2021 às 02:34)

Snifa disse:


> **
> 
> *Lobos abatidos a tiro no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*
> 
> ...



Imagens fortes que vi no instagram de montes.de.laboreiro


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2021 às 10:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda é assim, pelo menos, aqui onde moro ainda não chegaram este ano e vão sempre embora nessa altura, nem as cegonhas ainda as vi este ano.  Tem anos que as cegonhas ficam por cá, no ano passado ficaram agora este ano ainda não vieram.



Aqui pela Azambuja as cegonhas estão em alta! na zona baixa da vila existem largas dezenas de ninhos já ocupados nas chaminés dos prédios. A maioria foi embora em meados de Setembro e em fins de Janeiro já cá estavam, mas algumas nem se quer foram embora.

Andorinhas por enquanto ainda não as vi, nem dos beirais nem das chaminés nem os andorinhões pretos.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2021 às 12:11)

Aqui também, os ninhos de cegonha já estão todos ocupados desde janeiro. Algumas aparecem já no final de dezembro. Julho e agosto é a altura em que a maior parte se vai embora. 
Tenho esta imagem de vários episódios de neve em janeiro e fevereiro e os lameiros, aqui a norte da cidade, cheios de cegonhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2021 às 22:59)

*GNR resgata 21 aves e detém homem por crime contra a fauna da Ria Formosa*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...omem-por-crime-contra-a-fauna-da-ria-formosa/


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2021 às 13:34)

Algumas das aves mais comuns, por aqui, nesta altura do ano.

Esta manhã.

Escrevedeira (_Emberiza cirlus_).





Milheirinha (_Serinus serinus_)





Pintarroxo (_Linaria cannabina_)





Ainda andam em bandos por esta altura, junto com tentilhões e alguns pintassilgos.

No passado dia 6 vi por aqui as primeiras andorinhas, neste caso umas andorinhas das rochas (_Ptyonoprogne rupestris_).


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2021 às 15:20)

Esta manhã, pelo Azibo.

Um par de mergulhões-de-poupa ((_Podiceps cristatus_)





Uma poupa (_Upupa epops_).


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2021 às 17:10)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, pelo Azibo.
> 
> Um par de mergulhões-de-poupa ((_Podiceps cristatus_)
> 
> ...


Há muito tempo que não vejo uma poupa aqui pelo Porto, são mesmo bonitas e invulgares 
Os mergulhões-de-crista nunca tive o prazer de observar. Segundo o "Aves de Portugal" a parada nupcial, que acontece a partir deste mês, é digna de se ver. Já viste alguma vez?


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2021 às 17:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Há muito tempo que não vejo uma poupa aqui pelo Porto, são mesmo bonitas e invulgares
> Os mergulhões-de-crista nunca tive o prazer de observar. Segundo o "Aves de Portugal" a parada nupcial, que acontece a partir deste mês, é digna de se ver. Já viste alguma vez?



Esses aí já estavam a começar, pelo menos. Pude observar os movimentos da cabeça, para os lados, para cima e para baixo, umas corridas na água.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2021 às 18:19)

Dan disse:


> Esses aí já estavam a começar, pelo menos. Pude observar os movimentos da cabeça, para os lados, para cima e para baixo, umas corridas na água.


Pois é, já fui procurar


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2021 às 23:09)

*Ninhos de Águia-real regressam ao Parque Peneda-Gerês após vários anos de extinção*





Foto: Ilustrativa / DR

A região do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês tem agora uma subpopulação estimada entre um a dois casais de águia-real, após mais de uma década em que a espécie não nidificava nesta região, foi hoje anunciado. Embora a espécie seja várias vezes avistada naquela área, vinham de outras ‘paragens’ de fora do parque.

Apos décadas de declínio no que diz respeito à nidificação na área daquele parque, o registo destes casais parece ser uma nova lufada de ar fresco para a repopulação desta espécie ameaçada com o estatuto de “Em Perigo” segundo o Livro Vermelho
dos Vertebrados de Portugal.

As considerações são do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Floresta (ICNF) numa breve análise enviada esta quinta-feira a O MINHO acerca da presença da águia-real em território nacional.

A 04 de setembro de 2020 foi libertada a primeira de quatro águias-reais, no âmbito de uma parceria do instituto com a ONG espanhola GREFA, que está a tentar trazer de volta esta espécie à região.

“A reintrodução é realizada com exemplares oriundos tanto de recuperação como de reprodução em cativeiro”, explicou na altura a GREFA em comunicado.

“A subpopulação do Noroeste (ou seja, da região do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês) foi estimada em 1 a 2 casais e estima-se que a espécie esteja a reinstalar-se após décadas de declínio, sendo estimado que a espécie esteve regionalmente extinta como nidificante num período aproximado de 10 a 15 anos”, refere o ICNF sobre a região minhota.

*Maioria dos casais estão em Bragança e Guarda*
Para a temporada de nidificação de 2020 estima-se a existência de 65 casais confirmados e seis casais possíveis de águia-real em Portugal, sendo nos distritos de Bragança e da Guarda que se encontra a grande maioria da população com 44 a 50 casais, refere o ICNF.

O instituto explica que é na região Norte onde se concentra cerca de 72% da totalidade dos casais, muito graças à orografia composta por “vasto conjunto de zonas escarpadas rochosas, maciços montanhosos, vales alcantilados, que formam biótopos rupícolas de grande valor para a fauna e flora”.

A população do Douro Internacional corresponde a uma das de maior densidade em termos ibéricos e a nível europeu.

Para além do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês e do Parques Natural do Douro Internacional, a espécie está presente no Parque Natural de Montesinho e no Parque Natural do Alvão, nas correspondentes Zonas de Proteção Especial (ZPE) e adicionalmente
as ZPE dos Rios Sabor e Maçãs e do Vale do Côa.

Segundo o ICNF, a população de Bragança encontra-se mais “estável e provavelmente em aumento continuado” e “enquadra-se na tendência generalizada da população espanhola”.

*“Não enfrentam importantes fatores de ameaça”*

O ICNF explica que as observações de exemplares desta espécie fora das áreas tradicionais de nidificação têm vindo a aumentar.

“Através dos estudos de seguimento via satélite de juvenis observa-se repetidamente a utilização de áreas como o vale do Douro Vinhateiro, a bacia do Tua, a alta bacia do Côa, que poderão assim vir a ser colonizadas por esta espécie. O que é uma excelente notícia para a conservação desta espécie em Portugal”, adianta.

Desde 1994, verificou-se um número superior a 20 casos de morte, que tiveram como causas principais a eletrocussão em linhas elétricas aéreas, o uso de veneno e o abate a tiro.

“No cômputo geral considera-se que, presentemente, a população da espécie na região Norte se encontra em situação estável e não enfrenta importantes fatores de ameaça”, conclui o ICNF.

https://ominho.pt/aguia-real-regressa-ao-parque-peneda-geres-apos-varios-anos-de-extincao/


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2021 às 13:23)

Águia-D'Asa-Redonda esta manhã.


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2021 às 10:19)




----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2021 às 13:39)

*Chegam doentes e são treinadas num túnel de voo. Pelo trabalho deste centro, 250 aves voltaram à natureza*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...lho-deste-centro-250-aves-voltaram-a-natureza


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2021 às 23:25)

*Aquaculturas: aves continuam a morrer perante inação das autoridades*

https://www.spea.pt/aquaculturas-aves-continuam-a-morrer-perante-inacao-das-autoridades/

Novamente, reafirmo que temos um ministro do Ambiente que pouco interessa-se pelo mesmo, ele gosta mais de lítio e hidrogénio verde que isso dá guita, agora aves que morrem e outros assuntos que interesse isso tem, nenhum. 

Não fosse, as várias associações em todo o país, que recolhem, tratam e recuperam muitas das aves selvagens muitas mais morreriam e isso é de louvar, mas isso o ministro quer lá saber.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2021 às 20:34)

Hoje  num campo aqui perto da Aldeia de Azinhoso-Mogadouro, mas a uma distância muito grande.

Usei a sigma 150-600 mm  mais um teleconversor 1.4x TC 1401 - Canon

Na Canon 90 d o conjunto deu uma distancia focal máxima equivalente a  960 mm ( 600 mm x 1.6 ). 

Com o teleconversor subiu para 1344 mm ( 960 mm x 1.4).


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2021 às 11:49)

Esta manhã em Azinhoso, vi pelo menos uns três aqui nas redondezas:


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2021 às 13:37)

Lobo fotografado em Idanha-a-Nova em 2020:







_«No ano passado observei um exemplar de lobo-ibérico no concelho de Idanha-a-Nova, em Castelo Branco. O último registo nesta zona remete ao ano de 2004, onde outro exemplar foi encontrado morto devido a uso ilegal de veneno, e sendo este tipo de perseguições a esta e outras espécies de predadores ainda comuns, a observação não foi logo divulgada para garantir que este seguia o seu caminho sem qualquer tipo de pressão._

_Devido à importância da presença deste animal na região, a Quercus envolveu-se desde o início para estudar a situação (Agradeço ao Pedro Alves e Samuel Infante, pela maneira como trataram a situação e por todo o trabalho que têm feito pela conservação desta e outras espécies) e o ICNF e CiBio foram também informados._

_Esperemos que se continuem a mudar mentalidades e se perceba a importância do lobo na manutenção da dinâmica dos ecossistemas e se façam esforços para conservar esta espécie emblemática para que estas observações continuem a aumentar._

_Lobo-ibérico (Canis lupus signatus)
Castelo Branco, 2020_

Isto foi publicado na página de facebook dedicada aos Mamíferos de Portugal.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2021 às 14:06)

Snifa disse:


> Esta manhã em Azinhoso, vi pelo menos uns três aqui nas redondezas:



Milheirinha (Serinus serinus).


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2021 às 13:42)

Hoje  ao fim da manhã e a pairar bem alto aqui sobre a Aldeia de Azinhoso, também anda uma Águia por aí, a ver se a apanho...


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2021 às 12:39)

Mais uma de ontem aqui em Azinhoso:


----------



## Cadito (30 Mar 2021 às 12:59)

Fotão! 

Fixe era se conseguisses fotografar o primo mais raro rabirruivo-de-testa-branca (_Phoenicurus phoenicurus_). Há alguns registos (poucos e dispersos) nessa zona. Eles estão agora a chegar para nidificarem (espécie estival). O melhor habitat para procurares será um souto maduro (_Castanea sativa_). 

Fica o desafio.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2021 às 21:27)

Cadito disse:


> Fotão!
> 
> Fixe era se conseguisses fotografar o primo mais raro rabirruivo-de-testa-branca (_Phoenicurus phoenicurus_). Há alguns registos (poucos e dispersos) nessa zona. Eles estão agora a chegar para nidificarem (espécie estival). O melhor habitat para procurares será um souto maduro (_Castanea sativa_).
> 
> Fica o desafio.



Pois, esses são mais raros e por conseguinte difíceis de apanhar, nunca vi nenhum aqui na Aldeia.

Há uma zona  aqui perto, que faz parte dos trilhos das caminhadas e com bastantes castanheiros, alguns deles multiseculares com cerca de  500 a 700 anos, pode ser que tenha sorte aí.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2021 às 22:05)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma de ontem aqui em Azinhoso:


Estava a olhar para ti...


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2021 às 22:06)

Snifa disse:


> Pois, esses são mais raros e por conseguinte difíceis de apanhar, nunca vi nenhum aqui na Aldeia.
> 
> Há uma zona  aqui perto, que faz parte dos trilhos das caminhadas e com bastantes castanheiros, alguns deles multiseculares com cerca de  500 a 700 anos, pode ser que tenha sorte aí.


Parece-me um excelente plano para o dia de Páscoa  E, já agora, umas fotos desses castanheiros também são muito bem vindas


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2021 às 10:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me um excelente plano para o dia de Páscoa  E, já agora, umas fotos desses castanheiros também são muito bem vindas



@Snifa Venham de lá esses castanheiros!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2021 às 10:27)

MSantos disse:


> @Snifa Venham de lá esses castanheiros!


Conheces estes? Muito perto de Puebla de Sanábria.
http://photoxibeliuss.blogspot.com/2009/08/los-castanos-de-nuestra-senora-de-la.html

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Er...165b3a7316fdea0!8m2!3d42.1406433!4d-6.6175582

Valem bem a pena uma visita


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2021 às 11:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Conheces estes? Muito perto de Puebla de Sanábria.
> http://photoxibeliuss.blogspot.com/2009/08/los-castanos-de-nuestra-senora-de-la.html
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Er...165b3a7316fdea0!8m2!3d42.1406433!4d-6.6175582
> ...



Não conhecia, são fantásticos!


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2021 às 11:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Valem bem a pena uma visita



Bem, esses ainda são mais antigos que os que falei no post acima, mais do dobro da idade 

Se eu já acho um castanheiro de 500/600 anos imponente, imagino esses com 1700/1800 anos ou mais, provavelmente contemporâneos dos Romanos... 

Há muita árvore  por estes lados  que não está  datada e que certamente a sua idade impressionaria, refiro-me a oliveiras, castanheiros, freixos, carrascos, cujo tamanho já denuncia certamente muitos séculos de vida...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2021 às 19:10)

As rãs andam muito activas aqui em Azinhoso, não sei se é sinal de chuva/instabilidade, ou se simplesmente andam a aproveitar o sol/calor. 

O tempo está muito abafado, fotos desta tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2021 às 20:27)

MSantos disse:


> Não conhecia, são fantásticos!





Snifa disse:


> Bem, esses ainda são mais antigos que os que falei no post acima, mais do dobro da idade
> 
> Se eu já acho um castanheiro de 500/600 anos imponente, imagino esses com 1700/1800 anos ou mais, provavelmente contemporâneos dos Romanos...
> 
> Há muita árvore  por estes lados  que não está  datada e que certamente a sua idade impressionaria, refiro-me a oliveiras, castanheiros, freixos, carrascos, cujo tamanho já denuncia certamente muitos séculos de vida...


Foram-me dados a conhecer por um amigo zamorano. Não descansei enquanto não os fui conhecer pessoalmente  Alguns são mesmo muito impressionantes.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2021 às 20:29)

Snifa disse:


> As rãs andam muito activas aqui em Azinhoso, não sei se é sinal de chuva/instabilidade, ou se simplesmente andam a aproveitar o sol/calor.
> 
> O tempo está muito abafado, fotos desta tarde:


A época de reprodução está a começar... mas sim, também devem estar a aproveitar o sol e tal...


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2021 às 15:46)

Esta manhã aqui em Azinhoso e debaixo de chuva ( aguaceiro fraco de curta duração).


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2021 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> Esta manhã aqui em Azinhoso e debaixo de chuva ( aguaceiro fraco de curta duração).


Belíssimos; tanto a foto como o pintassilgo


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2021 às 14:22)

Belíssimos registos Snifa . Nos últimos dias tem também surgido pelo meu quintal o pica-pau mais pequeno do nosso território. Não têm a qualidade das tuas "chapas" Snifa, mas cá ficam. A minha máquina já  sofre de velhice, está cheia de artroses Por um lado aprecio a presença desta espécie, mas por outro sei que se trata de um indicador revelador do estado de saúde crítico da minha cerejeira













Pica-pau-galego (_Dendrocopos minor_)


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2021 às 10:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Belíssimos registos Snifa. Nos últimos dias tem também surgido pelo meu quintal o pica-pau mais pequeno do nosso território. Não têm a qualidade das tuas "chapas" Snifa, mas cá ficam. A minha máquina já  sofre de velhice, está cheia de artroses. Por um lado aprecio a presença desta espécie, mas por outro sei que se trata de um indicador revelador do estado de saúde crítico da minha cerejeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas  É uma bela ave também. Aqui pelo Porto costumo ouvir o (um?) pica-pau-verde no Parque da Cidade. A sua "gargalhada" é inconfundível  Uma vez tive mesmo a sorte de o ver no chão, a meia dúzia de metros de mim. Estava sem máquina, infelizmente. É muito bonito também, e grande


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2021 às 15:22)

Por cá são as borboletas que estão a adorar este tempo quentinho, e andam de barriguinha cheia 




Borboleta-Zebra (  Iphiclides feisthamelii ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Borboleta-cauda-de-andorinha (Papilio machaon) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Borboleta malhadinha ( Pararge aegeria ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2021 às 20:11)

Mais duas de hoje aqui em Azinhoso ( zona da barragem).


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2021 às 15:04)

Snifa disse:


> Mais duas de hoje aqui em Azinhoso ( zona da barragem).



Fantástica! Qual é esta espécie?

E já agora,  por esta maravilha:


Snifa disse:


> Esta manhã aqui em Azinhoso e debaixo de chuva ( aguaceiro fraco de curta duração).


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2021 às 19:27)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástica! Qual é esta espécie?
> 
> E já agora,  por esta maravilha:



Diria que se trata da espécie *Glaucopsyche melanops.*

@Snifa, mais um estupendo retrato_**_


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 05:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pica-pau-galego (_Dendrocopos minor_)



Belas fotos! Nunca consegui avistar um Pica-pau aqui pela região embora algumas vezes tenha ouvido.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Diria que se trata da espécie *Glaucopsyche melanops.*



Obrigado pela identificação, mais uma espécie que ainda não consegui sequer ver.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

Mais duas fotos de ontem, esta em particular é a Cegonha que tem ninho aqui na Aldeia, num freixo que se encontra perto de um lameiro.

Infelizmente o  ninho está bastante escondido pelos ramos do freixo, pelo que apanhar uma foto/enquadramento com vista desimpedida é praticamente  impossível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2021 às 20:03)

*Os camaleões no Algarve estão em risco de extinção, mas há um projeto que pretende salvá-los*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ncao-mas-ha-um-projeto-que-pretende-salva-los


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2021 às 06:22)

O presidente da Camara do Bouro quer instalar um teleferico a ligar a Vila do Geres a Pedra Bela.

Isto depois de terem vindo a publico indicios de corrupcao relacionados com a construcao de moradias de luxo junto a Canicada. 

Nem o Parque Nacional escapa ao toque de Midas das autarquias.


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2021 às 19:30)

Boas, 

mais umas fotos de hoje aqui em Azinhoso:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2021 às 19:44)

Uau... Fotos fantásticas @Snifa 

-----------------------------------------------------

Pela Arrábida a bicharada também anda toda em êxtase total, tal como também está a ser um grande ano no que toca a orquídias selvagens  Fica uns registos com a qualidade possível 




Asas-Verdes-de-Puissant Aiolopus puissanti) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Borboleta azul Prata-enchida( Plebejus argus ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




I see you... by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Aquele momento maravilhoso que a natureza nos proporciona aqueles brindes maravilhosos , e quando vamos para fotografar um planta,  a mesma tem bónus agarrado a ela 




Flor dos passarinhos &amp; Louva -a- deus ( Ophrys scolopax and Empusa pennata ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

E ainda alguma flora da Arrábida 




Serapião-de-língua-pequena (Serapias parviflora) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Moscardo-fusco (Ophrys fusca) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Orquídea-piramidal (Anacamptis pyramidalis) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cardo-azul (Carduncellus caeruleus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cenoura selvagem ( Daucus carota ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2021 às 11:16)

A Cegonha aqui do Azinhoso  esta manhã, em busca de comida num campo ainda a ser lavrado, curiosamente nem a proximidade do tractor a faz afastar


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2021 às 21:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uau... Fotos fantásticas @Snifa
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Esse louva-a-deus... fantástico!  Louva-a-deus-de-corno (_Empusa pennata_).
Lentes novas?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2021 às 12:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Esse louva-a-deus... fantástico!  Louva-a-deus-de-corno (_Empusa pennata_).
> Lentes novas?



Obrigado @João Pedro , é verdade, foi um momento espetacular baixar.me para fotografar a orquídea , e deparar.me com o menino a subir para a mesma , para se por em pose para a foto .

Quantos as lentes comprei duas , e tenho uma terceira a caminho   Comprei uma 18-400mm F3.5 -6.3 da Tamron para as fotos com a família /férias , etc  e sem ter que trocar de lente para nada , e depois uma Macro 35mm STM , mais a 150-600mm  da Sigma que ainda não chegou para as minhas brincadeiras por aí  Claro que a 50mm 1.8, também anda sempre na mochila , para o ano invisto numa full frame 

---------------------------------------

Ficam dois registos deste fim -de semana cá pelo burgo!




Garça-real-europeia ( Ardea cinerea ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Garça-real-europeia ( Ardea cinerea ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 20:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @João Pedro , é verdade, foi um momento espetacular baixar.me para fotografar a orquídea , e deparar.me com o menino a subir para a mesma , para se por em pose para a foto
> 
> Quantos as lentes comprei duas , e tenho uma terceira a caminho Comprei uma 18-400mm F3.5 -6.3 da Tamron para as fotos com a família /férias , etc  e sem ter que trocar de lente para nada , e depois uma Macro 35mm STM , mais a 150-600mm  da Sigma que ainda não chegou para as minhas brincadeiras por aí Claro que a 50mm 1.8, também anda sempre na mochila , para o ano invisto numa full frame
> 
> ...


Bem me queria parecer 
Também ando aqui a investigar o que comprar de novo... mas queria começar pela máquina!  O problema da full frame é que as lentes que tenho agora não lhe servirão, logo o investimento terá de ser muito maior... vê lá bem se as tuas lentes se adaptam. Acho que, provavelmente, me vou ficar mesmo pela Canon 90D, por agora. Indecisões, indecisões! 

E esta beleza... 
https://www.canon.pt/lenses/mp-e-65mm-f-2-8-1-5x-macro-photo-lens/
que é mais cara do que a máquina!


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que, provavelmente, me vou ficar mesmo pela Canon 90D, por agora. Indecisões, indecisões!



É por isso que tenho os dois formatos, Full Frame e Crop, assim tenho o melhor dos dois mundos e muito raramente mudo as lentes que lhes estão colocadas 

Mas a Canon 90d é uma excelente compra, tem óptima qualidade de imagem, comprei a minha 90d para substituir a velhinha 50 d que já não estava nas melhores condições ao fim de 12 anos...

Por  um pouco mais do preço da 90d ( corpo - 1 145,00 €) já se compra uma  Full Frame 6d mark 2 ( corpo  - 1 325,00 € ) mas lá está, as lentes têm que ser EF.  

Preços da Colorfoto:

https://www.colorfoto.pt/loja/camaras/dslr/?p=1&ordem=relevancia&vista=standard&marcas=canon&pi=&pf=

Uma Canon 90 d com lentes tipo a Sigma EF 150-600 mm fazem uma combinação muito boa para, por exemplo, fotografar vida selvagem, com um conversor 1.4 x aumenta ainda mais a distância focal, sem perda significativa de qualidade de imagem.

Sigma 150-600 mm ( Canon) mais conversor 1.4 x: 1 249,00 €

https://www.colorfoto.pt/loja/objectivas/slr/?p=2&ordem=relevancia&vista=standard&marcas=sigma

​


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> É por isso que tenho os dois formatos, Full Frame e Crop, assim tenho o melhor dos dois mundos e muito raramente mudo as lentes que lhe estão colocadas
> 
> Mas a Canon 90d é uma excelente compra, tem óptima qualidade de imagem, comprei a minha 90d para substituir a velhinha 50 d que já não estava nas melhores condições ao fim de 12 anos...
> 
> ...


Pois eu sei, eu sei... tenho olhado muito para as tuas fotos ultimamente 
A minha maior indecisão é mesmo porque os "entendidos" dizem que para fotografia de paisagem — que é o que fotografo mais, mesmo a nível profissional — uma full frame é a melhor opção. Mas eu não estou muito desagradado com o que a minha, também já velhota 750D consegue apanhar, especialmente porque tenho uma 10-18 mm que costumo utilizar para as grandes panorâmicas. Enfim, vou ter que me decidir muito em breve


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 21:20)

João Pedro disse:


> uma full frame é a melhor opção.



Eu tenho a minha Canon 6d já comprada em 2014 e nem um único problema durante estes anos todos, grande qualidade de imagem, cores, contraste.. etc... baixíssimo ruído, mesmo puxando pelo iso, normalmente tenho sempre a canon EF 17-40 mm montada na máquina para aproveitar os 17 mm.

Assim que se faz umas fotos com Full Frame percebe-se logo que é outro mundo, as imagens são melhores, mais sólidas e reais, não há nada como um sensor de imagem grande e completo


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Abr 2021 às 21:44)

Snifa disse:


> Assim que se faz umas fotos com Full Frame percebe-se logo que é outro mundo, as imagens são melhores, mais sólidas e reais, não há nada como um sensor de imagem grande e completo



Fuji GFX 100S?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 21:54)

Snifa disse:


> Eu tenho a minha Canon 6d já comprada em 2014 e nem um único problema durante estes anos todos, grande qualidade de imagem, cores, contraste.. etc... baixíssimo ruído, mesmo puxando pelo iso, normalmente tenho sempre a canon EF 17-40 mm montada na máquina para aproveitar os 17 mm.
> 
> Assim que se faz umas fotos com Full Frame percebe-se logo que é outro mundo, as imagens são melhores, mais sólidas e reais, não há nada como um sensor de imagem grande e completo


Estou quase convencido a abrir os cordões à bolsa...


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 22:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Fuji GFX 100S?



Também me parece uma boa opção, por 5.999,00 € (corpo) mas tem uma grande vantagem, está em promoção e traz uma bateria e carregador como oferta, portanto é aproveitar...  

Como não tem lentes é preciso comprar, mas a Colorfoto tem a solução com desconto de 12% 






https://www.colorfoto.pt/loja/prod/gfx-100s-corpo/4547410442861/


----------



## Toby (22 Abr 2021 às 05:36)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Fuji GFX 100S?



Phase ONE 



João Pedro disse:


> Pois eu sei, eu sei... tenho olhado muito para as tuas fotos ultimamente
> A minha maior indecisão é mesmo porque os "entendidos" dizem que para fotografia de paisagem — que é o que fotografo mais, mesmo a nível profissional — uma full frame é a melhor opção. Mas eu não estou muito desagradado com o que a minha, também já velhota 750D consegue apanhar, especialmente porque tenho uma 10-18 mm que costumo utilizar para as grandes panorâmicas. Enfim, vou ter que me decidir muito em breve



Esta é uma opinião pessoal: faça primeiro a escolha da objectiva!
A compra de uma lente é há décadas (ainda tenho uma 500F4 AIP comprada em segunda mão há mais de 25 anos). 
Para a sua máquina fotográfica, veja as de segunda mão, com a moda ML, existem muitos SLR no mercado de segunda mão e muitas vezes com disparos de obturador inferiores a 1000.
De todos os SLR que tenho ou tive, dois foram comprados novos (F801-D3S) todos os outros em segunda mão (F90x-F100-F5-F6-D810A) cada vez que o mercado desaba devido às novidades. (O D810A tinha 180 tiros!)

Boas fotografias para todos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2021 às 13:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Também ando aqui a investigar o que comprar de novo... mas queria começar pela máquina!  O problema da full frame é que as lentes que tenho agora não lhe servirão, logo o investimento terá de ser muito maior... vê lá bem se as tuas lentes se adaptam. Acho que, provavelmente, me vou ficar mesmo pela Canon 90D, por agora. Indecisões, indecisões!



Eu também já andei a fazer prospeção de mercado nesse sentido João, e sem dúvida que a 90D está top , aqueles 32 Mp fazem de facto diferença numa máquina Cropada , contudo como o @Snifa  referiu,  por pouco mais de 200€ , compras uma Full frame como por exemplo a 6D MARK II 

 Nesta loja 1379,00€  : https://www.coloreffects.pt/compra/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-corpo-581841

Quantos ás lentes uma consigo usar , as outras já existem adaptadores porreiros para conseguir que o faça, mas ainda tenho que estudar melhor o assunto! Atenção que qualquer lente Sigma com a sigla *DG *dão  para as Full frame!  https://www.coloreffects.pt/compra/canon-adaptador-objetivas-canon-ef-a-corpo-eos-r-582425



João Pedro disse:


> E esta beleza...
> https://www.canon.pt/lenses/mp-e-65mm-f-2-8-1-5x-macro-photo-lens/



O que eu já "namorei" esta menina, mas ponto, quem não tem cão , caça com gato, e por vezes um anel inversor faz milagres 



Snifa disse:


> Sigma 150-600 mm ( Canon) mais conversor 1.4 x: 1 249,00 €



Comprei por 1095,00€ nesta loja @Snifa  : https://www.coloreffects.pt/compra/...contemporary-dg-os-hsm-tc-1401-p-canon-580613



João Pedro disse:


> minha, também já velhota 750D



A minha também  ainda está espetacular , mas já lhe falta pernas para os resultados que tento obter 

Desculpem o off topic pessoal


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2021 às 15:49)

Já agora , a TAMRON 18-400mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD B028 está aprovada 




Orquídia Espelho de Vénus  ( Ophrys speculum ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2021 às 15:49)

Que pena Portugal não participar neste projecto. Por cá só querem urbanizar e encher de passadiços o que ainda resta.

Libertados 740 exemplares do pato *Marmaronetta angustirostris, *à beira da extinção em Espanha e extinto em Portugal.

https://www.miteco.gob.es/es/prensa/ultimas-noticias/liberados-740-ejemplares-de-cerceta-pardilla-en-humedales-para-reforzar-las-poblaciones-del-pato-más-amenazado-en-europa/tcm:30-525246


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2021 às 16:12)

Quando estive no Gerês há uns anos estranhei a proliferação de moradias modernaças naquela zona, e pareceu-me que estavam a fazer daquilo outro Algarve. 

https://www.publico.pt/2021/04/21/l...umentos-construir-moradias-luxo-geres-1959033

Não se compreende a panca dos portugueses por casas e casinhas num país com tantos milhares de imóveis fechados. Conhecendo a actuação da Justiça portuguesa em casos similares duvido que aconteça alguma coisa. Se isto fosse uma Justiça decente e se ficassem provadas as acusações as casas teriam de ser demolidas e a área renaturalizada, 

Os comentários do Facebook são curiosos e não falta gente que apoia os alegados criminosos. Assim percebemos como se elegem políticos corruptos. O povo é igual.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2021 às 16:18)

Portanto um teleférico resolve os problemas do concelho? Este Presidente veio de que planeta? O Gerês é uma das zonas mais chuvosas da Europa e boa parte do ano está debaixo de nevoeiro e neblinas na altitude em causa. Um teleférico a funcionar apenas no Verão resolve os problemas do concelho? Não admira o caminho para a cauda da Europa.

https://www.publico.pt/2021/04/20/l...ferico-geres-pedra-bela-lei-nao-deixa-1959230

Felizmente o Plano de Ordenamento parece bloquear as ideias destes idiotas.

O mais certo é já haver um grupo qualquer de boys e girls prontinhos para criarem empresas que vão montar e explorar o teleférico e os passadiços para depois mamarem fundos comunitários.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2021 às 22:23)

frederico disse:


> Quando estive no Gerês há uns anos estranhei a proliferação de moradias modernaças naquela zona, e pareceu-me que estavam a fazer daquilo outro Algarve.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2021/04/21/l...umentos-construir-moradias-luxo-geres-1959033
> 
> ...





frederico disse:


> Portanto um teleférico resolve os problemas do concelho? Este Presidente veio de que planeta? O Gerês é uma das zonas mais chuvosas da Europa e boa parte do ano está debaixo de nevoeiro e neblinas na altitude em causa. Um teleférico a funcionar apenas no Verão resolve os problemas do concelho? Não admira o caminho para a cauda da Europa.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2021/04/20/l...ferico-geres-pedra-bela-lei-nao-deixa-1959230
> 
> ...



Subscrevo. Penso que neste país uma grande parte da população não faz ideia alguma de "para que serve" um Parque Nacional ou uma Reserva Integral, etc. Acham que tudo tem que significar cifrões, não compreendem riqueza para além dessa...


----------



## Hawk (27 Abr 2021 às 18:23)

A pandemia e consequente redução do tráfego marítimo levou a que a presença do lobo-marinho na costa da Madeira seja cada vez mais frequente. Pelos vídeos que têm sido divulgados é interessante que estes não parecem ter qualquer medo dos "humanos" que os rodeiam, quando estão em terra. Esta tarde no Paúl do Mar:


----------



## Hawk (27 Abr 2021 às 21:46)

Hawk disse:


> A pandemia e consequente redução do tráfego marítimo levou a que a presença do lobo-marinho na costa da Madeira seja cada vez mais frequente. Pelos vídeos que têm sido divulgados é interessante que estes não parecem ter qualquer medo dos "humanos" que os rodeiam, quando estão em terra. Esta tarde no Paúl do Mar:




O lobo-marinho, que reapareceu esta tarde no calhau do Paul do Mar, é uma fêmea com 19 anos de idade, de nome Manchada.

A identificação foi feita pela equipa de Vigilantes da Natureza que está a acompanhar a surpreendente 'visita' do mamífero, a segunda em menos de duas semanas.

O Parque Natural foi alertado para esta situação pelo presidente da Junta de Freguesia do Paul do Mar, Paulo Rodrigues, que tirou fotografias e fez vídeos da foca-monge.

Ainda há pouco, o autarca confirmou ao Jornal que o animal continuava no calhau e que, segundo lhe disseram os Vigilantes, estaria bem de saúde. Não sabiam ainda se estaria à espera da maré cheia ou se passaria a noite no calhau.

As autoridades estão atentas no sentido de evitarem qualquer tipo de perturbação. Recorde-se que esta é uma espécie protegida, é emblemática da Região e está em vias de extinção.

In JM-Madeira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mai 2021 às 11:47)

Bom dia pessoal,

A Primavera soma e segue , e a bicharada por cá vai animando a época  Fica uns registos dos últimos dias 




Lagarta de arruda (  (Papilio machaon) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Trigueirão in the rain ( Emberiza calandra ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cartaxo ( Saxicola rubicola ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fox in Arrábida natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2021 às 11:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> A Primavera soma e segue , (...)
> 
> ...



Como já é hábito, belas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho   (inveja... )

Nunca vi uma raposa ao vivo, deve ser mesmo espectacular!

Já apareceu por aqui a primeira libelinha/libélula do ano (há dois dias atrás), ainda muito pequena, apenas uns 3cm e só reparei por causa das asas e da extremidade do rabo ser azul turqueza. O ano passado a primeira apareceu na última semana de Abril e era uma libelinha escarlate.
Lá para os finais de Junho, Julho e Agosto é que tenho visitas diárias (ou quase) de libelinhas e libélulas.

*Ai de ti* @Ricardo Carvalho, que não vás partilhando fotos de uma forma regular.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2021 às 12:00)

Thomar disse:


> Como já é hábito, belas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho   (inveja... )
> 
> Nunca vi uma raposa ao vivo, deve ser mesmo espectacular!
> 
> ...



Em novembro passado tinha uma raposa, ás 20 horas, no jardim, mesmo em frente de casa, estive frente a frente com ela, a cerca de 1 metro de distancia, e ambos ficamos perplexos, se nos mexermos, perdi uma pata, que foi levada ao meio da manhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mai 2021 às 19:19)

Thomar disse:


> Como já é hábito, belas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho  (inveja... )
> 
> Nunca vi uma raposa ao vivo, deve ser mesmo espectacular!
> 
> ...



Obrigado vizinho  Eu por acaso costumo vê-las algumas vezes aqui pela minha zona, mas é sempre muito difícil conseguir ir a tempo de as fotografar , desta vez tive sorte que ela parou para olhar para trás e ver quem vinha lá  Contudo a foto está longe de boa, tem imenso ruído , mas um dia que tenha tempo vou tentar ficar á espera que ela/as apareceram para as fotografar com mais calma  Quanto a libelinhas ainda não as vi este ano, mas na terça-feira fotografei este bicharoco/escaravelho que não sei o nome?!  Há uns anos havia uma raposa na Arrábida que ficava na estrada ao final do dia à espera que as pessoas lhe fossem dar de comer , e foi assim durante anos, lembro.me bem de a ir ver com os meus pais, até que alguém muito desprezível se aproveitou da situação 

*O tal escaravelho...*




Macro explore by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2021 às 18:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> A Primavera soma e segue , e a bicharada por cá vai animando a época  Fica uns registos dos últimos dias
> 
> ...



Bem apanhados!


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2021 às 21:16)

Num passeio esta manhã, aqui perto de casa, encontrei este morcego preso num espelho de água. Era impossível escapar sem ajuda.





Talvez um morcego-anão. Era mesmo muito pequeno.


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2021 às 08:31)

Nova espécie para Ibéria: *mocho pigmeu (alpino) (Glaucidium passerinum)* na província de Huesca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2021 às 13:26)

*Câmaras passam a ter voz na gestão das áreas protegidas do Algarve*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...oz-na-gestao-das-areas-protegidas-do-algarve/

O princípio do fim das áreas protegidas no Algarve, até dentro da Ria vão construir agora. Mais uma machadada no ecossistema já de si débil, como é a Ria Formosa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2021 às 14:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Câmaras passam a ter voz na gestão das áreas protegidas do Algarve*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...oz-na-gestao-das-areas-protegidas-do-algarve/
> 
> O princípio do fim das áreas protegidas no Algarve, até dentro da Ria vão construir agora. Mais uma machadada no ecossistema já de si débil, como é a Ria Formosa.



Agora é que a desgraça vai ser ainda pior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2021 às 21:10)

Dan disse:


> Num passeio esta manhã, aqui perto de casa, encontrei este morcego preso num espelho de água. Era impossível escapar sem ajuda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiveste direito a destaque, na página dos Blogs do Sapo . https://blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mai 2021 às 21:56)

MSantos disse:


> Bem apanhados!


Obrigado Miguel 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mai 2021 às 10:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *O tal escaravelho...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não queres enviar a foto para a Wilder e perguntar o que é? 
geral@wilder.pt
+
data e local de obtenção da foto.

A foto está excelente, btw


----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2021 às 00:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *O tal escaravelho...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece _Hoplia chlorophana._


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2021 às 10:32)

Pek disse:


> Parece _Hoplia chlorophana._


Também aparece com uma tonalidade verde mas, de facto, parece  Obrigado


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2021 às 16:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Também aparece com uma tonalidade verde mas, de facto, parece  Obrigado



Sim, é uma espécie que pode apresentar coloração verde, verde-azulada ou amarelada. Exemplos:












https://www.naturalezaparatodos.es/2016/03/11/hoplia-chlorophana-escarabajo-turquesa/

Não obstante, o gênero _Hoplia_ não está muito bem estudado na Península Ibérica.


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2021 às 17:12)

Algumas fotos destes dias em Menorca:

- Garça vermelha o garça imperial (_Ardea purpurea_)






- _Vanessa cardui _sobre _Cakile maritima









_


- Localização: Cala Tirant (norte da ilha). Formação de _Anthemis maritima_ de dunas brancas da aliança _Ammophilion australis_:







- Associação _Eryngio maritimi-Pancratietum maritimi




_


- _Coenonympha pamphilus





_
- Localização: Es Canutells (sul da ilha).






















- Gaivota de Audouin (_Ichthyaetus audouinii_)






- Localização: Son Saura-es Talaier (sul da ilha).










_
_


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2021 às 18:42)

Na Aldeia de Azinhoso, as ovelhas adoram fazer "pose" para a fotografia 













Aqui não foi só a ovelha:


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2021 às 14:18)

Pek disse:


> Algumas fotos destes dias em Menorca:



Esta reportagem proporciona-nos uma bela viagem! Obrigado!  



Snifa disse:


> Aqui não foi só a ovelha:



Fabulosa foto!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2021 às 23:58)

Pek disse:


> Parece _Hoplia chlorophana._


Obrigado @Pek e @João Pedro, é exactamente isso !

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2021 às 10:48)

Mais algumas também feitas em Azinhoso e redondezas:


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mai 2021 às 11:19)

Snifa disse:


> Mais algumas também feitas em Azinhoso e redondezas:


Impecáveis 
Que câmera usaste? A full frame ou a crop? Ainda ando nas minhas indecisões...


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2021 às 09:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Impecáveis
> Que câmera usaste? A full frame ou a crop? Ainda ando nas minhas indecisões...



Obrigado João Pedro!

Usei o habitual para este tipo de fotos: Canon EOS 90 D + Sigma 150-600 mm.

Normalmente só uso a full frame quando preciso puxar pelo ISO ( e aí a 6 d bate aos pontos a 90 d ) ou paisagem em ângulo aberto, longas exposições, não necessitando prefiro a 90 D pois por causa do factor 1.6 x adiciona mais alcance à objectiva, já na EOS 6 d os 600 mm são 600 mm e isso pode fazer a diferença entre conseguir ou não a foto ( ou pelo menos da maneira que se pretende )...por isso é que disse que é melhor ter os dois sistemas, pelo sim pelo não... e ainda tem a vantagem de nunca ( ou quase nunca) trocar as objectivas...

Mais algumas feitas com esta combinação 90d + sigma 150-600 mm:


----------



## Santofsky (17 Mai 2021 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui não foi só a ovelha:





Snifa disse:


>



Que cãezinhos tão lindos...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mai 2021 às 16:38)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro!
> 
> Usei o habitual para este tipo de fotos: Canon EOS 90 D + Sigma 150-600 mm.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Nuno!  Decisão tomada 
E mais uma bela fornada para ajudar. Que bonitos esses cachorrinhos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Mai 2021 às 17:11)

Fotos maravilhosas @Snifa , luz e nitidez irrepreensíveis  Ficam também uns registos feitos por cá com a melhor qualidade possível 




Pavão-indiano (Pavo cristatus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Rã-verde ( Pelophylax perezi ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cuco-canoro (Cuculus canorus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Águia-d&#x27;asa-redonda ( Buteo buteo) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alvéola-branca ( Motacilla alba ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cartaxo ( Saxicola rubicola ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Pyronia bathseba by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Erva-abelha (Ophrys apifera) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Gates (23 Mai 2021 às 10:29)

https://www.publico.pt/2021/05/22/l...nseguiram-primeira-nidificar-portugal-1963618


Flamingos conseguiram pela primeira vez nidificar em Portugal
As aves escolheram áreas protegidas para efectuar a postura. O ICNF acredita que haja um considerável número de ninhos nos locais de nidificação onde em breve os ovos vão eclodir.

Vigilantes da Natureza e técnicos do Centro de Estudos de Migrações e Protecção de Aves (CEMPA) do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas, I.P., (ICNF) confirmaram, pela primeira vez, a existência de duas colónias de flamingos (Phoenicopterus roseus) a nidificar em duas áreas protegidas sob a gestão do ICNF. 

Através de comunicado, enviado na noite de ontem, o ICNF recorda que em 2010 houve “uma primeira tentativa de nidificação da espécie mas sem sucesso”, apesar de nos últimos anos, a população de flamingos ter aumentado em Portugal, “inclusive em muitas zonas húmidas onde antes era pouco observada”.

Contudo, apesar do aumento significativo, esta espécie tão procurada por tantos investigadores e visitantes, continuava sem nidificar no nosso país, observa o ICNF, salientando que as razões científicas para que a situação se alterasse ainda “não são conhecidas”.


Com base na observação feita pelos Vigilantes da Natureza e técnicos do Centro de Estudos de Migrações e Protecção de Aves (CEMPA) do ICNF, é possível constatar um aumento das áreas de alimentação e repouso desta espécie em Portugal, acompanhado pela diminuição da actividade humana devida às restrições impostas pela pandemia da Covid-19.

Para além das razões identificadas, é do conhecimento da comunidade científica que os locais onde os flamingos se reproduzem estão a sentir os efeitos da seca, desde há vários anos.

O ICNF estima que haja nos locais de nidificação um número “considerável de ninhos nas duas colónias” admitindo que “muito em breve” se possa assistir à chegada dos primeiros juvenis nascidos em território nacional.

Pela sensibilidade do momento, aquele organismo lembra a importância de não perturbar as áreas escolhidas por esta espécie para nidificar, pois em breve “os ovos vão eclodir” e será então possível acompanhar o crescimento dos pequenos flamingos.


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2021 às 10:31)

Um chapim azul que tem um ninho nesta sebe, mesmo em frente à minha janela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2021 às 23:39)

*As ameaças à essência e alma da costa alentejana na visão de um biólogo*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ma-da-costa-alentejana-na-visao-de-um-biologo


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2021 às 08:24)

Mais algumas feitas em Azinhoso:


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2021 às 11:41)

Parabéns aos fotógrafos de serviço que muito têm enriquecido este tópico!


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2021 às 11:54)

Também fotografado em Azinhoso.

O pássaro é muito comum, mas apanhá-lo com o jantar no bico já não é muito frequente


----------



## remember (26 Mai 2021 às 13:51)

Grandes fotos, sim senhor!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2021 às 19:04)

_Aeshna isoceles _hoje em Algendar (Menorca). Transecção quinzenal do projecto de seguimento de libélulas de Menorca (SLiMe):


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2021 às 19:10)

Mais duas, estas feitas hoje em Azinhoso.

Não sei por onde tinha andado, mas este amigo estava completamente "despenteado"


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2021 às 20:12)

Snifa disse:


> Mais duas, estas feitas hoje em Azinhoso.
> 
> Não sei por onde tinha andado, mas este amigo estava completamente "despenteado"



Boas fotos!

A primeira é um rabirruivo-preto  juvenil (_Phoenicurus ochruros_)

A segunda é uma Escrevedeira-de-garganta-preta (_Emberiza cirlus_)


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2021 às 21:54)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> A primeira é um rabirruivo-preto  juvenil (_Phoenicurus ochruros_)
> 
> A segunda é uma Escrevedeira-de-garganta-preta (_Emberiza cirlus_)


Boas,

Tenho visto uma ave parecida com o rabiruivo, todo preto parece-me... De início pensei que fosse um melro, mas o cantarolar diferenciado e com uns sons bem engraçados e diferenciados deixaram-me reticente, parece que tem ninho no telhado dos meus sogros.. Alguém me consegue ajudar a decifrar qual será a ave? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2021 às 08:47)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho visto uma ave parecida com o rabiruivo, todo preto parece-me... De início pensei que fosse um melro, mas o cantarolar diferenciado e com uns sons bem engraçados e diferenciados deixaram-me reticente, parece que tem ninho no telhado dos meus sogros.. Alguém me consegue ajudar a decifrar qual será a ave?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Sem foto é difícil! Mas se faz ninho no telhado e é maioritariamente preto e se já descartaste a hipótese melro, é provável que seja rabirruivo mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2021 às 20:24)

Mais três fotos de hoje aqui em Azinhoso, na zona da Ponte Romana a cerca de 2.5 km da Aldeia.

Simpática cobra ( cobra de escada - Rhinechis scalaris ou Elaphe scalaris _)_ a saír de um buraco:














Hora do Lanche


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2021 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Sem foto é difícil! Mas se faz ninho no telhado e é maioritariamente preto e se já descartaste a hipótese melro, é provável que seja rabirruivo mesmo.


Parece um pouco mais pequeno que um melro, o mais estranho é os vários cantos que faz e bastante diferenciados

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (29 Mai 2021 às 16:25)

remember disse:


> Parece um pouco mais pequeno que um melro, o mais estranho é os vários cantos que faz e bastante diferenciados
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Deverá ser um estorninho-preto (_Sturnus unicolor_).


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2021 às 20:35)

Cadito disse:


> Deverá ser um estorninho-preto (_Sturnus unicolor_).


Parece ser mesmo isso, amanhã vou estar mais atento ao som e à ave em si... Nunca os tinha visto por aqui, aliás a primeira coisa que pensei era que era um melro, mas com o cantar que ele tinha pensei logo que não. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (30 Mai 2021 às 15:11)

remember disse:


> Parece ser mesmo isso, amanhã vou estar mais atento ao som e à ave em si... Nunca os tinha visto por aqui, aliás a primeira coisa que pensei era que era um melro, mas com o cantar que ele tinha pensei logo que não.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Se quiseres grava o som e coloca aqui que logo se confirma quem é o emissor...


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2021 às 08:41)

Já saíram do ninho as crias de Chapim-Azul. São umas 4 ou 5.






Um dos progenitores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mai 2021 às 15:41)

Dan disse:


> Já saíram do ninho as crias de Chapim-Real. São umas 4 ou 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chapim-azul (_Cyanistes caeruleus_)


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2021 às 17:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chapim-azul (_Cyanistes caeruleus_)



Claro que são Chapins azuis  Acho que escrevi real pensando que estava a escrever azul.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2021 às 18:44)

Também em Azinhoso, perto da Ponte Romana, a uma distância enorme e com pouca luz:


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2021 às 19:49)

*LPN denuncia à Comissão Europeia destruição de património protegido na Costa Sudoeste e pede reunião com autoridades*

https://www.lpn.pt/pt/noticias/lpn-...costa-sudoeste-e-pede-reuniao-com-autoridades


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2021 às 22:40)

Snifa disse:


> Também em Azinhoso, perto da Ponte Romana, a uma distância enorme e com pouca luz:



Bonito picanço-barreteiro (_Lanius senator), _num carvalho!


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2021 às 18:31)

Gaivota de patas amarelas (_Larus michahellis_) a uma grande distância. Son Parc (Menorca).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2021 às 18:42)

*ICNF embarga trabalhos da Frusoal junto à Ria Formosa em Cacela*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...hos-da-frusoal-junto-a-ria-formosa-em-cacela/

Tudo a saque, nem a Ria Formosa escapa. Que se continue a arrancar alfarrobeiras e a plantarem citrinos ou abacateiros, mas depois não venham com a história que falta água e o preço vai aumentar, que é tudo uma falácia. 

Para que serve o ICNF e a APA? Neste caso e no de Lagos, aqui só viram que a população reclamou e as laranjeiras ainda não foram plantadas, em Lagos a mesma situação mas aí já estavam mais de 100 hectares plantados com abacateiros. 

Não cabe ao INCF e à APA vigiar e actuar, ou só actuam quando a população denuncia e chama a comunicação social. 


Com a passagem dos parques naturais para a gestão das câmaras irá ser o fim dos mesmos, posso estar muito enganado mas não tenho qualquer dúvida que vão cometer-se muitos atentados ambientais dentro dos parques.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2021 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *ICNF embarga trabalhos da Frusoal junto à Ria Formosa em Cacela*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...hos-da-frusoal-junto-a-ria-formosa-em-cacela/
> 
> ...



Por acaso já vi essas mesmas fotografias, que sairam hoje na imprensa, e é uma tristeza que este tipo de casos continue a acontecer, sem ninguém conseguir por-lhe um fim, ainda antes das máquinas detruirem tudo, e quanto á gestão dos parques naturais, ser da responsabilidades das camaras, é algo, que não acredito muito que seja o bom caminho, basta vermos o que se passa com as árvores urbanas, em grande parte das nossas cidades, no que toca a podas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2021 às 15:01)

Hoje em Azinhoso - Pega Azul ( Cyanopica cyanus_ )
_
Não é fácil apanhá-las, elas fogem mal nos topam, fotos só mesmo a grande distância e com cuidado... 
_



_


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2021 às 20:37)

Esta tarde, no Parque do Douro Internacional, perto da Barragem de Bemposta, quase em Espanha:







Aqui a sobrevoar baixinho as águas da Barragem ( do lado posterior do paredão onde as águas ficam meio paradas e esverdeadas)


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2021 às 09:56)

Snifa disse:


> Esta tarde, no Parque do Douro Internacional, perto da Barragem de Bemposta, quase em Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Milhafre-preto (_Milvus migrans_) muito bem "caçado"!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2021 às 15:17)

Snifa disse:


> Esta tarde, no Parque do Douro Internacional, perto da Barragem de Bemposta, quase em Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, pelas excelentes fotos, muito bem captadas.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2021 às 17:49)

Ontem à tarde no Azibo. Um ninho de mergulhão-de-crista.






E um dos protagonistas das noites de verão (grilo-comum).


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2021 às 09:15)

Ontem  ao fim do dia em Azinhoso:


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2021 às 15:44)

Boa tarde.

Hoje apareceu por aqui este bicharoco com um comprimento aproximado de 3 cm, alguém sabe o que é?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2021 às 18:01)

*Alimentamos crias de coelho com dejetos de coelhos adultos. Mas .. porquê? *

http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/2021/06/alimentamos-crias-de-coelho-com-dejetos.html


----------



## Pek (12 Jun 2021 às 12:22)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Hoje apareceu por aqui este bicharoco com um comprimento aproximado de 3 cm, alguém sabe o que é?



_Anoxia australis. _


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2021 às 20:26)

*Dono de terreno junto à Ria Formosa continua a abater árvores apesar do embargo*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...er-arvores-apesar-do-embargo-feito-pelo-icnf/

Para que serve, realmente a APA, INCF e outros organismos públicos ligados ao ambiente?

Aposto se fosse um pequeno produtor que fizesse isso, punham lá logo o corpo de intervenção.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2021 às 19:38)

Hoje em Azinhoso, pouca luz, distância muito grande:


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2021 às 09:14)

Também em Azinhoso.

Escondido entre os ramos :






Uma Andorinha cantora 






Milheirinha:







Um sapo comum ( Bufo Bufo ) aqui a intenção foi dar destaque à cabeça e olhos deixando o resto mais fora do foco.

Sem exagero, este sapo tinha uns 18 a 20 cm de tamanho, era enorme:


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Jun 2021 às 19:20)

Não sabia onde deixar isto (na ausência de um tópico sobre antropologia) por isso, fica aqui.

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/arqueol...-de-uma-especie-humana-ate-hoje-desconhecida/
Foi descoberto uma nova espécie de hominídeo, possivelmente ancestral dos Neanderthais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2021 às 09:39)




----------



## Thomar (29 Jun 2021 às 10:20)

Bom dia. Ontem apareceu este pássaro por aqui, nunca o tinha visto e o que se destacou foi o seu piar.
Alguém sabe o que é? Dimensão aproximada entre um melro e um pardal.


----------



## Cadito (29 Jun 2021 às 13:43)

É um verdilhão _Chloris chloris_.


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2021 às 15:15)




----------



## Pek (1 Jul 2021 às 18:08)

_As maravilhosas montanhas de Portugal_ (em espanhol): sobre as serras de Marão e Alvão.

https://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/somos-documentales/maravillosas-montanas-portugal/5826325/


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2021 às 18:31)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje em Azinhoso, pouca luz, distância muito grande:



Em Inglaterra, os gaios foram responsáveis por plantar metade das árvores existentes em duas florestas.
As florestas são novas e soube-se que foram os gaios, porque ambas as áreas foram estudadas durante as últimas décadas.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...EURxbdfqksC6Dyt3zozcByPFEbzKMHOhnInAA9MQow7Qw


----------



## Cadito (1 Jul 2021 às 21:50)

Pek disse:


> _As maravilhosas montanhas de Portugal_ (em espanhol): sobre as serras de Marão e Alvão.
> 
> https://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/somos-documentales/maravillosas-montanas-portugal/5826325/


Infelizmente não consigo ver, penso que devido ao facto de não estar em Espanha...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2021 às 22:11)

Pek disse:


> _As maravilhosas montanhas de Portugal_ (em espanhol): sobre as serras de Marão e Alvão.
> 
> https://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/somos-documentales/maravillosas-montanas-portugal/5826325/


"Este video no está disponible en su territorio. Le invitamos a acceder a otros contenidos de rtve.es" 

Malditos direitos de autor. Também já me aconteceu partilhar conteúdos de televisões portuguesas com amigos espanhóis e aconteceram-lhes isto mesmo, só que parece que, no caso da RTP ou da TVI, basta mudar da versão móvel para a de computador e funciona logo. Aqui nem isso...


----------



## Pek (2 Jul 2021 às 01:18)

Cadito disse:


> Infelizmente não consigo ver, penso que devido ao facto de não estar em Espanha...





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "Este video no está disponible en su territorio. Le invitamos a acceder a otros contenidos de rtve.es"
> 
> Malditos direitos de autor. Também já me aconteceu partilhar conteúdos de televisões portuguesas com amigos espanhóis e aconteceram-lhes isto mesmo, só que parece que, no caso da RTP ou da TVI, basta mudar da versão móvel para a de computador e funciona logo. Aqui nem isso...



Encontrei duas fontes alternativas. Infelizmente, a qualidade é um pouco inferior à do vídeo original de RTVE:


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2021 às 20:16)

*550 flamingos nasceram pela primeira vez no Algarve*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...rimeira-vez-no-algarve?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2021 às 20:28)

*As vacas podem ajudar a reduzir o plástico existente no planeta*

https://zap.aeiou.pt/vacas-ajudar-reduzir-plastico-414195


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2021 às 10:36)

Acabei de ver uma ave de grande porte a voar sobre a cidade. As maiores da região são os Grifos, foi o que inicialmente pensei, pois voava em círculos e quase que não batia as asas, com uma vista mais pormenorizada pareceu-me que não tinha o pescoço pelado. Fez 3 ou 4 círculos sobre a zona onde estava e depois abalou a toda a brida em linha recta em direcção a Sudeste.

Não tenho a certeza, com uma envergadura de asas de 1m ou 1.5m só podia ser um Grifo ou uma Águia, e também voava relativamente baixo, o que é incomum nestas aves. A juntar ao facto de que normalmente evitam as cidades pois não são fonte de alimento.


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2021 às 20:24)

Gato selvagem africano melanistico (_Felis silvestris cafra_):







Mais outro exemplo:


Pertence à mesma espécie do gato doméstico, mas é selvagem e trata-se da subespécie «_cafra»._


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2021 às 09:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Acabei de ver uma ave de grande porte a voar sobre a cidade. As maiores da região são os Grifos, foi o que inicialmente pensei, pois voava em círculos e quase que não batia as asas, com uma vista mais pormenorizada pareceu-me que não tinha o pescoço pelado. Fez 3 ou 4 círculos sobre a zona onde estava e depois abalou a toda a brida em linha recta em direcção a Sudeste.
> 
> Não tenho a certeza, com uma envergadura de asas de 1m ou 1.5m só podia ser um Grifo ou uma Águia, e também voava relativamente baixo, o que é incomum nestas aves. A juntar ao facto de que normalmente evitam as cidades pois não são fonte de alimento.



Um grifo tem a envergadura das asas de mais de 2,5 metros, se tinha uma envergadura de 1m não era um grifo de certeza.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2021 às 13:11)

*Tribunal de Loulé trava obra nas Alagoas Brancas*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...ra-nas-alagoas-brancas?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques

Quando os projectos imobiliários ficam à frente da defesa do ambiente pelas autarquias, depois aparecem como sendo muito moralistas e defensores da causa ambiental e das alterações climáticas, curioso como existe tanta gente que ainda acredita nesta gente. 
Esta, por exemplo, ignorou o pedido da CCDR Algarve e depois de passar o prazo, pediu a anulação da providência cautelar para depois continuar com o projecto, ainda bem que o tribunal travou a obra, mas se não for agora vai ser daqui a uns anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2021 às 13:01)

*Cegonha salva por veterinários após engolir tampão higiénico*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...or-veterinarios-apos-engolir-tampao-higienico


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2021 às 21:36)

Boas, 

mais algumas feitas aqui em Azinhoso:


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2021 às 10:30)

Hoje, com a luz suave da manhã e a tomar o pequeno almoço, aproveitando o fresco ( cerca de 10.7ºc na altura da foto) 

Se não estou em erro, trata-se de uma Milheirinha ainda juvenil...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2021 às 16:14)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje, com a luz suave da manhã e a tomar o pequeno almoço, aproveitando o fresco ( cerca de 10.7ºc na altura da foto)
> 
> Se não estou em erro, trata-se de uma Milheirinha ainda juvenil...



Milheirinha não é. Trata-se de um verdilhão juvenil (_Carduelis chloris_)  Excelentes registos como sempre


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2021 às 17:56)

Gamos sobreviveram ao incêndio de Castro Marim​








						Gamos sobreviveram ao incêndio de Castro Marim
					

O incêndio que começou em Castro Marim provocou a perda quase total da mata nacional da Conceição, em Tavira. Mas no meio das cinzas há uma história de vida vale a pena contar. Os gamos do parque de lazer conseguiram sobreviver às chamas.




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2021 às 00:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gamos sobreviveram ao incêndio de Castro Marim​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alguma coisa boa , no meio da desgraça, felizmente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2021 às 12:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Alguma coisa boa , no meio da desgraça, felizmente!


Podes crer, já quando era puto ia para o parque de lazer/merendas de Santa Rita e chamava de veados, afinal são gamos. 

Pena ter ardido aquela zona era linda, espero que recuperem a zona e não deixem ficar anos ao abandono como aconteceu com o Pego do Inferno.


----------



## Thomar (22 Ago 2021 às 21:35)

Boa noite pessoal.
Quero colocar uma questão ao fórum não tanto a nível de biodiversidade mas mesmo assim ligado à biodiversidade.
Que _app's_ utilizam em _smartphones_ nos sistemas _android_ para identificar flora?
Experimentei _Plantnet_ e não fiqueis satisfeito, o _PictureThis_ é mais fiável mas é pago.
Qual a vossa opinião/experiência?...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2021 às 23:10)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite pessoal.
> Quero colocar uma questão ao fórum não tanto a nível de biodiversidade mas mesmo assim ligado à biodiversidade.
> Que _app's_ utilizam em _smartphones_ nos sistemas _android_ para identificar flora?
> Experimentei _Plantnet_ e não fiqueis satisfeito, o _PictureThis_ é mais fiável mas é pago.
> Qual a vossa opinião/experiência?...


 Eu uso o Plantnet é gosto bastante vizinho


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2021 às 20:19)

Qual não é o espanto quando vou abrir a janela do quarto e encontro esta amiga presa numa teia. Felizmente as aranhas deram conta do recado.  
Vespa asiática, correto?


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2021 às 20:26)

Sim, parece ser uma vespa-asiática.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2021 às 20:29)

Dan disse:


> Sim, parece ser uma vespa-asiática.


Já informei o ICNF, através do StopVespa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2021 às 21:19)

No verão passado entrou-me uma coisa dessas cozinha dentro de madrugada. Ia tendo uma coisinha má e só depois de a eliminar (tentei por todos os meios enxotá-la porque detesto matar bichos) é que me apercebi que seria uma vespa asiática (fui googlar). Ainda bem que na altura não me ocorreu... Do que me lembro de forma mais nítida é do barulho inusitadamente intenso do bater de asas. Yikes!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2021 às 22:41)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite pessoal.
> Quero colocar uma questão ao fórum não tanto a nível de biodiversidade mas mesmo assim ligado à biodiversidade.
> Que _app's_ utilizam em _smartphones_ nos sistemas _android_ para identificar flora?
> Experimentei _Plantnet_ e não fiqueis satisfeito, o _PictureThis_ é mais fiável mas é pago.
> Qual a vossa opinião/experiência?...


PlantNet. E quando o "tiro não é certeiro", ajuda, pelo menos, a encontrar um ponto de partida mais limitado para investigar mais aprofundadamente noutros meios 


Tiagolco disse:


> Qual não é o espanto quando vou abrir a janela do quarto e encontro esta amiga presa numa teia. Felizmente as aranhas deram conta do recado.
> Vespa asiática, correto?


Que belas aranhas que deves ter aí por casa, para darem conta de uma vespa-asiática...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2021 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Que belas aranhas que deves ter aí por casa, para darem conta de uma vespa-asiática...


Tenho ali uma ou outra de estimação que são algo grandinhas. 
Já pensei em limpar as teias mas pensando bem...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Ago 2021 às 01:49)

Avalia se não existe um ninho nas proximidades e se houver, contacta a câmara municipal.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 09:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Qual não é o espanto quando vou abrir a janela do quarto e encontro esta amiga presa numa teia. Felizmente as aranhas deram conta do recado.
> Vespa asiática, correto?



É mesmo uma vespa-asiática! Lenta mas de forma firme têm vindo a expandir a sua área de distribuição de Norte para Sul em Portugal. Já há registos de ocorrência confirmados no Sul do Ribatejo e até no Alentejo... Provavelmente tens um ninho perto, era interessante descobrir para ser removido. Tenta olhar para a copa das árvores perto da tua casa, procura uma estrutura em forma de bola de basquetebol irregular de cor creme ou castanho claro. E claro, não tentes ser tu a remover!


----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2021 às 18:01)

Fêmea de _Sympetrum fonscolombii_ hoje na minha casa:


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2021 às 16:48)

Macho de lagartixa italiana (_Podarcis siculus_) na minha casa


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2021 às 12:06)

Uma ave de rapina relativamente comum nesta altura do ano. Costumo ver esta águia-calçada aqui perto de casa.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2021 às 12:09)

Os papa-moscas também muito comuns nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2021 às 12:10)

As andorinhas-das-chaminés é que estão de partida.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2021 às 18:14)

Dan disse:


> As andorinhas-das-chaminés é que estão de partida.
> Ver anexo 388



Nesta altura do ano começam a juntar-se em grandes bandos para irem à vida delas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2021 às 18:38)

Mais algumas feitas também em Azinhoso e arredores:


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2021 às 13:33)

Até aos pássaros parece estar a agradar este início da estação chuvosa. Bem mais ativos que nos dias secos e cheios de sol.
Da janela de casa, um par de felosas.







Um dos vários chapins-azuis.


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2021 às 09:01)

MSantos disse:


> Nesta altura do ano começam a juntar-se em grandes bandos para irem à vida delas.



No Algarve têm uma dinâmica diferente. É comum partirem a meio de Julho ou chegarem no final de Janeiro. Mas isso é variável, e os antigos com estas variações nas datas da chegada e da partida faziam previsões çpara o estado do tempo nos meses seguintes.


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2021 às 09:13)

Agora que a caça à rola-brava foi proibida, algumas notas. 

1- A rola-brava foi uma das espécies que se adaptou à paisagem rural tradicional da Península Ibérica milhares de anos atrás, uma paisagem mosaico com campos de cereais, matos e carvalhais, azinhais ou sobrais. Essa paisagem tem vindo gradualmente a desaparecer desde o século XIX, e a machadada final será o regadio no Alentejo e a morte do montado com a doença do sobreiro e as alterações climáticas. 

2- Os caçadores têm dado um contributo positivo para a manutenção da espécie, pois nas suas reservas semeiam cereais para alimentar as aves. Por outro lado fora de Portugal o contributo para o declínio tem sido terrível. Em Marrocos é comum haver caçadores que matam dezenas de aves apenas num dia. Sendo uma espécie migratória, a protecção só será eficaz se a UE impuser sanções e pressionar o Magrebe. 

3- A rola-turca parece ter um impacto negativo na rola-brava, como demonstram estudos feitos na Estremadura espanhola. Há uma competição por habitat e alimento em que a rola-turca leva vantagem. Deveria ser feito o controlo das populações de rola-turca? Creio que sim, mas o tema é polémico e não tenho uma posição definitiva.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Out 2021 às 13:25)

Este ano tenho têm aparecido mais aranhas das que fazem as teias redondas do que nos anos anteriores nas plantas que tenho na varanda.
Há uma que apareceu aqui à uns dias que tem feito umas teias maiores do que as outras que andam por aqui e hoje de manhã lá estava ela a fazer a teia e lembrei-me de fazer uma pequena timelapse, mas já foi mais para o fim.

Podia ter usado era um intervalo menor entre as fotos para não ser tão rápido.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Out 2021 às 16:32)

Os Açores terão sido habitados cerca de 700 anos de lá chegarem os portugueses, concluí estudo, depois de terem sido descobertos compostos fecais.








						Já havia gente nos Açores 700 anos antes de os portugueses lá chegarem
					

Um estudo internacional, que contou com a participação de investigadores do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos - Açores (CIBIO), detetou presença humana nos Açores 700 anos antes ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2021 às 22:14)

Albifriorento disse:


> Os Açores terão sido habitados cerca de 700 anos de lá chegarem os portugueses, concluí estudo, depois de terem sido descobertos compostos fecais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se isto for verdade será uma enorme bofetada para muita gente que tem feito vida negra à professora Maria Antonieta.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2021 às 19:36)

Na última semana vi duas lagartas, de traças e, por sinal, bem bonitas, que nunca antes tinha visto:

_Mimas tiliae_




Na serra d'Arga

_Calliteara pudibunda_




Em Santa Maria da Feira


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2021 às 20:15)

Já viu periquitos-de-colar pousados nas árvores ao fim do dia? A SPEA pede ajuda para identificar a espécie em Portugal​








						Já viu periquitos-de-colar pousados nas árvores ao fim do dia? A SPEA pede ajuda para identificar a espécie em Portugal
					

A Sociedade Portuguesa para o Estudo das Aves (SPEA) faz um desafio aos portugueses: passear ao final do dia e olhar para as árvores, de forma a encontrar periquitos-...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2021 às 16:45)

Pintassilgos (_Carduelis carduelis_) em condições extremas. Duruelo de la Sierra (Sória) hoje.


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2021 às 12:14)

Boas. Hoje vi uma *Libélula imperador-azul* por aqui em casa, *em Novembro* nunca tinha visto.


----------



## Thomar (9 Nov 2021 às 13:15)

Boa tarde! Hoje apareceu por aqui um tipo de louva-a-deus que eu nunca vi. Alguém sabe qual é?


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2021 às 14:13)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde! Hoje apareceu por aqui um tipo de louva-a-deus que eu nunca vi. Alguém sabe qual é?



Quanto à espécie não sei, mas pela posição o bicharoco estava a sentir-se ameaçado!


----------



## Thomar (9 Nov 2021 às 15:06)

MSantos disse:


> Quanto à espécie não sei, mas pela posição o *bicharoco estava a sentir-se ameaçado!*


Já descobri a espécie é a _Iris oratoria__. _
É uma fêmea e está em posição de defesa/ataque por se sentir ameaçada (uma das minhas gatas andava de volta dela  ).


----------



## Santofsky (17 Nov 2021 às 18:23)

Antevendo o tempo frio que se avizinha a partir da próxima semana, as andorinhas já começaram a juntar-se em grandes bandos para irem à vida delas. Nos últimos dias tem sido bem visível nas manhãs antes do nascer do sol e ao fim da tarde depois do pôr do sol elas juntarem-se nos beirais dos telhados e das chaminés e também nos cabos de média e alta tensão, sinal de que elas estarão a preparar a migração.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2021 às 18:47)

Não deviam ter já abalado? Por aqui já foram embora há algum tempo, pelo menos as espécies que migram.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Nov 2021 às 18:55)

Eu não tenho visto andorinhas nenhumas desde o final de Setembro, e normalmente sou dos primeiros a reportá-las, normalmente em finais de Fevereiro ou princípios de Março.


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2021 às 23:22)

Boas notícias sobre a Lagoa dos Salgados: https://regiao-sul.pt/2021/11/24/am...agoa-dos-salgados-em-discussao-publica/560594 https://www.sulinformacao.pt/en/202...uma-das-melhores-noticias-dos-ultimos-tempos/


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2021 às 15:37)

Santofsky disse:


> Antevendo o tempo frio que se avizinha a partir da próxima semana, as andorinhas já começaram a juntar-se em grandes bandos para irem à vida delas. Nos últimos dias tem sido bem visível nas manhãs antes do nascer do sol e ao fim da tarde depois do pôr do sol elas juntarem-se nos beirais dos telhados e das chaminés e também nos cabos de média e alta tensão, sinal de que elas estarão a preparar a migração.





As andorinhas já se foram embora há quase 2 meses, pelos menos aqui na lezíria do Tejo... Onde é que tens visto andorinhas? O facto teres no por baixo do avatar "Local: Portugal" não podia ser mais vago...


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2021 às 10:40)

Pela Preservação do Património Natural da Península de Tróia
					

O seu apoio é muito importante. Apoie esta causa. Assine a Petição.




					peticaopublica.com


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2021 às 22:44)

MSantos disse:


> As andorinhas já se foram embora há quase 2 meses, pelos menos aqui na lezíria do Tejo... Onde é que tens visto andorinhas? O facto teres no por baixo do avatar "Local: Portugal" não podia ser mais vago...


A minha família viu em Novembro, ainda estavam algumas no Algarve. Eu vivi lá até aos 17 anos e nunca vi tal coisa.


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2021 às 15:48)

«*A proposta de criação da Reserva Natural da Lagoa dos Salgados estende-se também até ao vizinho Sapal de Alcantarilha e aos terrenos agrícolas entre ambas as zonas húmidas. Esta é a principal novidade que será anunciada esta manhã, em Pêra (Silves), pelo ministro do Ambiente, sobre a nova área protegida, cuja discussão pública começa hoje, dia 7.»*









						Reserva Natural da Lagoa dos Salgados também inclui o Sapal de Alcantarilha
					

Segundo o ICNF, é necessário fazer a gestão desta área «como um todo»



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2021 às 20:03)

Muito movimento dos castores (_Castor fiber_) nestes dias no vale do Ebro como resultado das inundações e cheias.



Cidades de Saragoça e Pamplona, onde a espécie já está plenamente estabelecida


----------



## Thomar (28 Dez 2021 às 13:58)

Num inverno estranho , dá para ver borboletas desta espécie (Almirante-vermelho - _Vanessa Atalanta_),






não estava à espera.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2021 às 11:46)

No aeródromo de Viseu
Parece-me um abutre, mas não tenho a certeza, não percebo muito de aves.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Dez 2021 às 13:21)

Nickname disse:


> No aeródromo de Viseu
> Parece-me um abutre, mas não tenho a certeza, não percebo muito de aves.


Parece-me um grifo, excelente "captura"!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2021 às 14:11)

Nickname disse:


> No aeródromo de Viseu
> Parece-me um abutre, mas não tenho a certeza, não percebo muito de aves.



Abutre-fouveiro, ou grifo (_Gyps fulvus_).


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Dez 2021 às 15:34)

Para quem estiver interessado em consultar a árvore da vida actualizada deixo aqui o link -https://www.onezoom.org/life.html/@biota=93302?img=best_any&anim=flight#x770,y1096,w1.4199

Podem fazer zoom in e out e podem pesquisar pelo nome científico, por exemplo, _Homo Sapiens_.


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2021 às 18:38)

Esta manhã, pelo Azibo.

Garça-Branca-Pequena e Garça-Branca-Grande.





Corvo-Marinho.




Um bando de Frisadas.




Cartaxo-comum.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2022 às 14:05)

Hoje de manhã em Azinhoso:


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2022 às 13:31)

Hoje ao fim da manhã a sobrevoar bem alto aqui a aldeia, andam pelo menos uns dois  nas redondezas, já os vi pousados em postes da luz, mas mal me aproximo um pouco, ainda que muito ao longe fogem logo... o "canhão" da objetiva, ainda por cima preto, deve assustar...


----------



## Cadito (12 Jan 2022 às 18:33)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje ao fim da manhã a sobrevoar bem alto aqui a aldeia, andam pelo menos uns dois  nas redondezas, já os vi pousados em postes da luz, mas mal me aproximo um pouco, ainda que muito ao longe fogem logo... o "canhão" da objetiva, ainda por cima preto, deve assustar...


Giro! É um milhafre-real _Milvus milvus._


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2022 às 11:17)

Castor regressa ao rio Douro: https://www.eldiasoria.es/Noticia/Z...Ul3qBc_SAq9JeaV6ZxAiUx38HxBceFsDgiTwdeVjsgjFM

Existem boas probabilidades da espécie chegar a Portugal.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2022 às 00:47)

Lontra perto do centro de Viseu






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2022 às 17:24)

belem disse:


> Castor regressa ao rio Douro: https://www.eldiasoria.es/Noticia/Z...Ul3qBc_SAq9JeaV6ZxAiUx38HxBceFsDgiTwdeVjsgjFM
> 
> Existem boas probabilidades da espécie chegar a Portugal.



Ainda deve demorar até chegar cá! Por cá era conhecido por veiro e extinguiu-se há muito. Há várias localidades em que o nome faz referência ao "veiro" em Portugal.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2022 às 08:52)

Poster em alta qualidade para descarregar e para fins educativos:


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2022 às 17:41)

*Musaranho-de-Dentes-Brancos, esta manhã. *​


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2022 às 16:55)

Poster em alta qualidade para descarregar e para fins educativos:


No entanto, falta nesta compilação o mocho alpino (pigmeu) (_Glaucidium passerinum_), uma nova espécie ibérica vista pela primeira vez nos Pirenéus Aragoneses na Primavera passada. 



Pek disse:


> Nova espécie para Ibéria: *mocho pigmeu (alpino) (Glaucidium passerinum)* na província de Huesca.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2022 às 17:12)

Muitos milhafres reais por aqui, nesta altura do ano.


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2022 às 21:00)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda deve demorar até chegar cá! Por cá era conhecido por veiro e extinguiu-se há muito. Há várias localidades em que o nome faz referência ao "veiro" em Portugal.


Deve demorar alguma coisa, certamente, mas a sua expansão em Espanha até sem sido rápida e sinceramente não esperava que chegasse até ao Rio Douro tão cedo.


----------



## Gates (30 Jan 2022 às 02:09)




----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2022 às 02:12)

Gates disse:


>



Será que não está a ser empurrada para fora de outros habitats mais habituais?


----------



## Gates (30 Jan 2022 às 03:13)

É uma região de Gaia muito recôndita, já perto do Paiva, espero que não.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2022 às 09:48)

StormRic disse:


> Será que não está a ser empurrada para fora de outros habitats mais habituais?


As lontras não são novidade no rio Uíma; pelo menos no seu percurso em Santa Maria da Feira. O que deve estar a acontecer é que estão a subir o rio em direção à foz com o Douro, em Gaia, algo que não acontecia ou há muito que não acontecia, ao ponto de já não haver memória disso.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2022 às 10:19)

A foto que ilustra a notícia parece ser de uma lontra marinha. Não era muito difícil arranjar uma foto de ula lontra nacional


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2022 às 17:53)

Interessante este vídeo sobre a evolução das baleias:


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2022 às 19:47)

Quando um papagaio "rouba" uma GoPro na Nova Zelândia, só pode dar umas belas imagens


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2022 às 17:17)

Cabras-montesas abatidas na Peneda-Gerês para venda de cabeças como troféu​








						Cabras-montesas abatidas na Peneda-Gerês para venda de cabeças como troféu
					

Os corpos de dois machos foram encontrados sem cabeça, entre o fim de dezembro e início de janeiro, no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês (PNPG). Terão sido abatidos por ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




No comments...


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2022 às 18:11)

Antigamente os parques florestais tinham guardas. Hoje são uma relíquia do passado, ou então fazem teletrabalho.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2022 às 15:02)

Votem na Árvore Europeia do Ano:  https://www.treeoftheyear.org/Vote

Este ano temos como representante um magnifico sobreiro de Arraiolos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:54)

Esta criatura chama-se Pyrosoma e já foi avistada no mar dos Açores​








						Esta criatura chama-se Pyrosoma e já foi avistada no mar dos Açores
					

São seres estranhos. Têm a forma de um tubo, o corpo gelatinoso e podem chegar aos oito metros. Os Pyrosomas habitam as profundezas do oceano.




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2022 às 12:00)

Ontem vi as primeiras andorinhas-das-chaminés (_Hirundo rustica_) aqui na Azambuja. Ainda não vi as dos beiriais nem os andorinhões-pretos, mas não devem tardar a chegar. A Primavera vai entrando...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2022 às 15:10)

A fazer o IC19 todo e há azedas a cobrir quase toda a vegetação. 

Não sei se o tempo seco ajudou a aumentar a incidência da espécie. Parece-me muito mais expressa este ano, o que achas @StormRic?


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2022 às 16:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A fazer o IC19 todo e há azedas a cobrir quase toda a vegetação.
> 
> Não sei se o tempo seco ajudou a aumentar a incidência da espécie. Parece-me muito mais expressa este ano, o que achas @StormRic?



Aqui pelo Ribatejo, aconteceu, que as geadas foram poucas e fracas, e nunca chegaram a queimar as azedas, e como consequencia floriram mais cedo do que o normal, e claro, as temperaturas amenas também ajudaram muito.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2022 às 22:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A fazer o IC19 todo e há azedas a cobrir quase toda a vegetação.
> 
> Não sei se o tempo seco ajudou a aumentar a incidência da espécie. Parece-me muito mais expressa este ano, o que achas @StormRic?



Concordo. Observou-se com as primeiras chuvas de Outono as ervas a nascerem, depois começaram a crescer cada vez mais devagar e por fim, já este ano, a secarem. Sem esse coberto vegetal acho que a azeda consegue brotar muito melhor pela maior insolação recebida e por se reproduzir de bolbilhos  (subterrâneos).

A par da reprodução pelos bolbilhos a Azeda conseguiu superar uma incompatibilidade inicial da variante trazida da África do Sul (origem desta invasora) e reproduz-se agora também por semente.

Ler mais aqui: https://invasoras.pt/pt/um-pequeno-grande-detalhe-faz-diferença-como-se-reproduzem-azedas

e aqui: https://www.publico.pt/2013/11/11/c...a-nova-forma-de-reproducao-das-azedas-1612093


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2022 às 12:22)

Mesmo com péssima qualidade, não posso deixar de partilhar um avistamento de guarda-rios no Parque da Cidade 






A primeira vez que vi por lá um em 17 anos a viver no Porto. É obra!


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2022 às 14:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Mesmo com péssima qualidade, não posso deixar de partilhar um avistamento de guarda-rios no Parque da Cidade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom registo de um guarda-rios urbano! 

No meio da cidade de Leiria também há guarda-rios, quando lá vivi por lá, vi alguns na vegetação rípicola associada ao Rio Lis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2022 às 18:39)

Primavera a começar e estas beldades a brotar. A qualidade da imagem não pinta a beleza (nem o cheiro) destas flores. Nunca tinha visto, chamam-se Frésias.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Fev 2022 às 14:27)

Boas notícias em Espanha durante 2021









						Espanha inicia reintrodução da águia-rabalva, espécie extinta na Península Ibérica - Wilder
					

Nove águias-rabalvas são as protagonistas do projecto que quer estabelecer uma população reprodutora desta espécie já extinta em Espanha.




					www.wilder.pt
				












						Em perigo: já arrancou o plano que nos próximos anos vai reintroduzir milhafres-reais na Andaluzia - Wilder
					

Os primeiros 21 milhafres-reais foram libertados a 15 de Setembro no Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas (Jaén).




					www.wilder.pt
				









						Nasceram os primeiros visões-europeus de 2021 em centro de reprodução espanhol - Wilder
					

Nasceram as primeiras crias de visão-europeu de 2021 no Centro de Reprodução em Cativeiro e Estudo do Visão Europeu, em Toledo.




					www.wilder.pt
				












						Em Perigo: libertados nove visões-europeus num rio de Espanha - Wilder
					

O governo de La Rioja libertou nove visões-europeus, um dos mamíferos mais ameaçados da Europa,  no rio Najerilla para ajudar esta espécie.




					www.wilder.pt
				












						2021 está a ser um ano em grande para os quebra-ossos da Andaluzia - Wilder
					

O esforço para conseguir uma população estável de quebra-ossos na Andaluzia registou novos recordes em 2021.




					www.wilder.pt


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2022 às 17:00)

Camaleão comum (_Chamaeleo chamaeleon_) hoje na zona costeira de San Pedro del Pinatar (província de Múrcia). Fotografia do meu amigo Borja.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2022 às 17:39)

Trigueirão (_Emberiza calandra_) e Toutinegra-Dos-Valados (_Sylvia melanocephala_).


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2022 às 08:45)

Cegonhas.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2022 às 09:31)

Mais uma cegonha.




E duas abetardas.


----------



## Cadito (24 Mar 2022 às 13:25)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma cegonha.
> Ver anexo 1297
> 
> E duas abetardas.
> Ver anexo 1298


A ser em Bragança o registo das abetardas é raro. Boa! Há uma população residente em Villafáfila... Onde foi a observação?


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Cadito disse:


> A ser em Bragança o registo das abetardas é raro. Boa! Há uma população residente em Villafáfila... Onde foi a observação?



É na área de Villafáfila. É aqui perto e nunca tinha ido lá na primavera, aproveitei agora.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2022 às 23:25)

Dan disse:


> É na área de Villafáfila. É aqui perto e nunca tinha ido lá na primavera, aproveitei agora.


Bolas! Já estava a pensar que as abetardas estavam de malas aviadas para Trás-os-Montes!


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

A uns 900 metros da Puebla de Sanábria.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2022 às 22:47)

Um ninho de estorninhos-pretos no Algarve ao vivo, as crias devem nascer nos próximos dias









						Estorninho Preto
					

O “Alojamento Local para Aves” é uma projeto que venceu o Orçamento Participativo Portugal de 2018 e resulta de uma colaboração entre a Associação Vita Nativa e a Direção Regional do Algarve do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas. Iniciou em julho de 2020 e terminará em agosto...




					videocast.fccn.pt


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 00:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um ninho de estorninhos-pretos no Algarve ao vivo, as crias devem nascer nos próximos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



São 7 sessões a decorrer:






						Serviço Videocast
					

Transmita video, áudio e slides em tempo real, através de uma simples página Web




					videocast.fccn.pt
				




Águia perdigueira na AML 









						Águia Perdigueira
					

O que estamos a ver:Acompanhe o crescimento das crias de águia-de-bonelli (ou águia- perdigueira) Descrição:Nos casais de águia-perdigueira, tanto o macho como a fêmea cuidam das crias. Geralmente o casal tem vários ninhos que vai ocupando alternadamente em diferentes anos. Este casal de águias...




					videocast.fccn.pt


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 18:11)

StormRic disse:


> Águia perdigueira na AML
> 
> https://videocast.fccn.pt/live/fccn/guia_perdigueira



Refeição!














Começamos a ver e não conseguimos desligar... 

Está bastante vento, a árvore balança. Gostava de saber onde é esta zona da AML.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 18:53)

StormRic disse:


> Refeição!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A cria única ainda tem a cabeça penugenta, apesar de ser quase do tamanho da progenitora:


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 19:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um ninho de estorninhos-pretos no Algarve ao vivo, as crias devem nascer nos próximos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já nasceu a primeira cria!

Só com o movimento é que se distingue, mas assinalei onde se vê um biquinho:







Actualização: são três (pelo menos)! A progenitora voltou com alimento, vêem-se três bicos escancarados


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2022 às 22:20)

Com a Primavera a explodir, há sempre muita cor a atrair. Chorão-da-praia, invasora da África do Sul, pela Ericeira:











Também muitas margaridas-do-cabo, igualmente do mesmo sítio. Estas espécies são do clima mediterrânico da cidade do Cabo, pelo que faz todo o sentido gostarem do nosso clima também.

Sugiro a todos os _meteoloucos _que se encontrarem florações as coloquem aqui, há tantas espécies que ainda desconheço


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2022 às 19:34)

Olhão sempre na moda e na vanguarda 


Vídeo mostra javali a deambular no Algarve. Animal atacou agentes da polícia e acabou abatido​








						Vídeo mostra javali a deambular no Algarve. Animal atacou agentes da polícia e acabou abatido
					

Agentes viram-se obrigados a disparar. Após três tiros, o animal acabou por morrer.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2022 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olhão sempre na moda e na vanguarda
> 
> 
> Vídeo mostra javali a deambular no Algarve. Animal atacou agentes da polícia e acabou abatido​
> ...




E o SEPNA? Não tem dardos atordoantes para depois levar o animal de volta para o seu habitat? (Se é que o seu habitat ainda existe e não foi invadido por caçadores).
Claro que a notícia não descreve o modo como os agentes da Polícia (eram agentes do SEPNA? ) tentaram que o animal voltasse para de onde viera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2022 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> E o SEPNA? Não tem dardos atordoantes para depois levar o animal de volta para o seu habitat? (Se é que o seu habitat ainda existe e não foi invadido por caçadores).
> Claro que a notícia não descreve o modo como os agentes da Polícia (eram agentes do SEPNA? ) tentaram que o animal voltasse para de onde viera.


SEPNA não foi, porque a PSP fica na mesma avenida que os mercados.









						Abatido javali que circulava no centro de Olhão
					

As autoridades policiais abateram na madrugada de sexta-feira um javali de grande porte que circulava numa zona de restaurantes e bares do centro de Olhão, anunciou a PSP.




					observador.pt


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2022 às 18:36)

Duas fotos desta tarde em Azinhoso:







A guardar o rebanho:


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2022 às 17:41)

Comparação entre ontem à noite e esta manhã do ninho de abutre preto (_Aegypius monachus_) com o seguimento por webcam na Serra de Guadarrama (província de Madrid). Os progenitores tentam dar calor à cria de dois dias de idade.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2022 às 18:28)

Estava a seguir a situação nestes últimos dias e nunca pensei numa situação destas, uma intensa nevada num momento tão critico. Esperamos que o pequeno abutre sobreviva.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2022 às 21:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com a Primavera a explodir, há sempre muita cor a atrair. Chorão-da-praia, invasora da África do Sul, pela Ericeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chorão (_Carpobrotus edulis_) ... Uma invasora nefasta para a vegetação dunar autóctone, sempre que posso faço questão de a arrancar.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2022 às 14:45)

Pek disse:


> Comparação entre ontem à noite e esta manhã do ninho de abutre preto (_Aegypius monachus_) com o seguimento por webcam na Serra de Guadarrama (província de Madrid). Os progenitores tentam dar calor à cria de dois dias de idade.



O pequeno abutre sobreviveu ao nevão.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2022 às 23:37)

MSantos disse:


> Chorão (_Carpobrotus edulis_) ... Uma invasora nefasta para a vegetação dunar autóctone, sempre que posso faço questão de a arrancar.


Os frutos são comestíveis, mas nunca me atrevi a experimentar...


----------



## Pek (22 Abr 2022 às 13:02)

Dan disse:


> O pequeno abutre sobreviveu ao nevão.


Sim, é um verdadeiro sobrevivente!. Esta manhã:













Anexo também duas imagens de hoje dos pinhais de _Pinus sylvestris_ nessa área do ninho. Neste momento, está novamente a nevar ligeiramente, mas, embora permaneça no chão, a neve foi removida do topo das árvores muito rapidamente devido à época do ano. Isto tem sido de grande benefício para o pequeno abutre.


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2022 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Os frutos são comestíveis, mas nunca me atrevi a experimentar...



Não fazia ideia!


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2022 às 07:57)

Pek disse:


> Sim, é um verdadeiro sobrevivente!. Esta manhã:
> 
> Ver anexo 1471
> 
> ...


 
Agora






Câmaras de trânsito da DGT (_Dirección General de Tráfico_) na área


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2022 às 10:55)

*Esta manhã, na serra da Nogueira.*​_*Emberiza cia *_​_*

*_


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2022 às 11:12)

MSantos disse:


> Não fazia ideia!


O nome _edulis_ é uma boa pista em como alguma parte da planta é comestível  Tal como o boleto (_Boletus edulis_) e muitas outras.
Aparentemente o sabor não será muito interessante... não é doce, mas sim mais azedo/salgado. O _Carpobrotus deliciosus_ sim, será doce, mas esse só indo até à África do Sul ou a outro sítio qualquer do mundo onde saibam escolher melhor as suas invasoras!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2022 às 11:15)

Dan disse:


> *Esta manhã, na serra da Nogueira.*​_*Emberiza cia *_​_*Ver anexo 1480*_


Está com um ar triste, perdido e "despassarado"... 
Deve estar a pensar "Agora? Agora é que tu apareces neve???"


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2022 às 09:42)

Ontem, perto de Algoso, numa zona de escarpa inclinada, uma "família" de 3 Grifos em cima de uma árvore (carrasco). 

A distância era tão grande, que mesmo com o teleconversor 1.4  e uma distância focal combinada de mais de 1300 mm, foi a maior aproximação que consegui, mas cá fica o registo, vale pelo facto de estarem os 3 na mesma foto.

A olho nú  quase nem se viam, tal a distância.

Ainda não foi desta que apanhei um Grifo a encher o frame, mas lá chegarei.. talvez na zona das Arribas do Douro seja mais "fácil".


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2022 às 16:05)

Está magnífica.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2022 às 17:28)

Snifa disse:


> Ontem, perto de Algoso, numa zona de escarpa inclinada, uma "família" de 3 Grifos em cima de uma árvore (carrasco).
> 
> A distância era tão grande, que mesmo com o teleconversor 1.4  e uma distância focal combinada de mais de 1300 mm, foi a maior aproximação que consegui, mas cá fica o registo, vale pelo facto de estarem os 3 na mesma foto.
> 
> ...


Tens olhos de lince! 
Está fantástica


----------



## Gates (25 Abr 2022 às 12:50)

Dezenas hoje a apanhar sol na marginal de Gaia


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2022 às 21:42)

Alguém me consegue identificar as espécies de pássaros que se ouvem no vídeo?






Pense que seja Pentaglottis sempervirens ou olhos-de-gato:


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2022 às 21:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Alguém me consegue identificar as espécies de pássaros que se ouvem no vídeo?



Eu já ouvi estes cantos de pássaros em trilhos de Sintra, mas tal como tu, não consegui vê-los.
Os trilhos destes vídeos têm, aliás, parecenças com alguns que se podem percorrer aqui na Serra de Sintra, nas zonas mais húmidas especialmente nas encostas norte.


----------



## Cadito (26 Abr 2022 às 14:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Alguém me consegue identificar as espécies de pássaros que se ouvem no vídeo?


Ouço as seguintes espécies de aves no(s) vídeo(s):

Carriça _Troglodytes troglodytes_
Estorninho-preto_ Sturnus unicolor_
Estrelinha-de-cabeça-listada _Regulus ignicapilla_
Chapim-real _Parus major_
Tordo-comum _Turdus philomelos_
Melro-preto _Turdus merula_
Pisco-de-peito-ruivo_ Erithacus rubecula_
Fuinha-dos-juncos _Cisticola juncidis_
Felosa-comum_ Phylloscopus collybita ou _felosa ibérica_ Phylloscopus ibericus _(só ouço com clareza a primeira parte do canto, pelo que não consigo chegar com certeza à espécie).


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2022 às 15:30)

Cadito disse:


> Ouço as seguintes espécies de aves no(s) vídeo(s):



 espectáculo, obrigado! Conheço quase todos mas só de vista, num coro de cantos como estes não consigo separá-los.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2022 às 19:52)

Cadito disse:


> Ouço as seguintes espécies de aves no(s) vídeo(s):
> 
> Carriça _Troglodytes troglodytes_
> Estorninho-preto_ Sturnus unicolor_
> ...


Fantástico! Muito obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2022 às 21:59)

“Censos” permitem recolher dados sobre milhares de borboletas em Portugal
					

Contar borboletas é essencial para avaliar o seu estado de conservação. Em três anos de projecto em Portugal continental, registaram-se quase 30 mil borboletas vistas por todo o país – mais dez mil avistadas na Madeira desde o Verão passado. Há borb




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2022 às 04:16)

Penso que estes números também deviam estar neste tópico, se é que já não estão em alguma mensagem anterior.



StormRic disse:


> Biodiversity
> 
> 
> Explore the diversity of wildlife across the planet. What are species threatened with? What can we do to prevent biodiversity loss?
> ...


----------



## guimeixen (1 Mai 2022 às 20:18)

Uns pequenos vídeos de hoje na Serra de Santa Isabel perto do Gerês.
@Cadito consegues identificar algumas espécies?


----------



## Cadito (2 Mai 2022 às 00:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Uns pequenos vídeos de hoje na Serra de Santa Isabel perto do Gerês.
> @Cadito consegues identificar algumas espécies?


Ora aqui vai @guimeixen :

- Cotovia-arbórea _Lullula arborea; *(1º vídeo)*
- _Carriça _Troglodytes troglodytes; *(1º vídeo)*
- _Gaio _Garrulus glandarius; *(2º vídeo)*
- _Cartaxo-comum _Saxicola rubicola; *(3º vídeo)*_
- Papa-figos _Oriolus oriolus; *(3º vídeo)*_
- Tentilhão-comum _Fringilla coelebs; *(3º vídeo)*
- _Cuco-canoro _Cuculus canorus; *(4º vídeo)*_
- Melro-preto _Turdus merula; *(4º vídeo)*
- _Estrelinha-de-cabeça-listada _Regulus ignicapilla. *(4º vídeo)*_

Ps.: Exclui cromos repetidos nos vídeos (por exemplo no 4º também temos uma carriça).

O registo do papa-figos a cantar é interessante...  

E ainda temos de brinde no 3º vídeo uma espécie bastante rara com o seguinte nome científico: _Homo sapiens esuriens _[Homem com fomeca]


----------



## Nickname (8 Mai 2022 às 22:36)

Raposa em Viseu, já há uns tempos vi uma aqui na minha freguesia, mas esta foi vista numa zona mais central


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Mai 2022 às 13:20)

Nickname disse:


> Raposa em Viseu, já há uns tempos vi uma aqui na minha freguesia, mas esta foi vista numa zona mais central


Já uma pessoa não pode ir descansada à cidade...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2022 às 20:46)

Os rododendros, ou loendros, da Reserva Botânica de Cambarinho já estão em flor.
Na manhã do passado sábado dei lá um pulinho, muitos e muitos anos após a primeira visita, ocorrida ainda nos tempos da faculdade.

São magníficos; de uma cor impressionante 

_Rhododendron ponticum_ subsp. _baeticum_


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2022 às 23:31)

Belíssimos apanhados! 





















Fonte: Município de Arronches

Mais fotos da biodiversidade no concelho de Arronches em:





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2022 às 15:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já uma pessoa não pode ir descansada à cidade...


Pois sorrateiramente pode ser escoltada por uma raposa e levar uma ferradela no tendão de aquiles. 
É esse o maior perigo da cidade de Viseu à noite.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mai 2022 às 16:35)

Aqui vai o meu primeiro avistamento de sempre no meu quintal deste lucanídeo - Vaca-loura (_Lucanus cervus_)


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2022 às 17:03)

*A reprodução ex-situ de saramugos é um caso de sucesso*







						ICNF - Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas
					






					www.icnf.pt


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2022 às 20:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui vai o meu primeiro avistamento de sempre no meu quintal deste lucanídeo - Vaca-loura (_Lucanus cervus_)


Extraordinário!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2022 às 18:23)

Estão belíssimos os jacarandás (_Jacaranda mimosifolia_) por estes dias.
Alguns em Lisboa, na passada quarta-feira:









E por Samora, dois exemplares, já muito no final da floração, de alcachofra-brava (_Cynara humilis_)
Um da variedade lilás:





E outro da variedade branca:


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2022 às 23:26)

Excelentes registos partilhados por aqui nos últimos tempos!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2022 às 21:00)

Javalis em São Félix, São Pedro do Sul


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2022 às 15:19)

https://phys.org/news/2022-06-green-islands-forests-regenerate.html


----------



## Nickname (10 Jun 2022 às 20:15)

Mais javalis na zona de Lafões, no meio da estrada, junto a casas/carros





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				








						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2022 às 20:53)

Crias de andorinhões estão a cair dos ninhos porque não aguentam o calor na Andaluzia​





						Crias de andorinhões estão a cair dos ninhos porque não aguentam o calor na Andaluzia - Postal do Algarve
					

Há centenas de pássaros bebés que estão a cair dos ninhos por não conseguirem aguentar as temperaturas altas que se estão a fazer sentir




					postal.pt


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 23:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Crias de andorinhões estão a cair dos ninhos porque não aguentam o calor na Andaluzia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é a época normal de nidificação e nascimento das crias de andorinhão? Não é estranho que só estejam a ter crias agora? Ou já é uma segunda criação?


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2022 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a época normal de nidificação e nascimento das crias de andorinhão? Não é estranho que só estejam a ter crias agora? Ou já é uma segunda criação?


Pelo que consegui apurar, as crias levam, por vezes, quase dois meses a adquirir capacidade de voo, o que deve ocorrer até ao final de julho. Pelo tamanho das crias que aparecem nas fotos da notícia, parece-me estar tudo na normalidade; são crias já com alguma idade, não são recém-nascidas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2022 às 00:34)

_Love is in the air...

Lucanus cervus:



_


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 01:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Pelo que consegui apurar, as crias levam, por vezes, quase dois meses a adquirir capacidade de voo, o que deve ocorrer até ao final de julho. Pelo tamanho das crias que aparecem nas fotos da notícia, parece-me estar tudo na normalidade; são crias já com alguma idade, não são recém-nascidas.


Portanto com temperaturas nesta altura que são ocasionalmente atingidas tipicamente em Julho ou Agosto, e as crias ainda sem total capacidade de voo, provavelmente atiram-se do ninho pelo desconforto em que se sentem e julgando que já conseguem voar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2022 às 21:22)

Bastante curioso, para ver este documentário sobre os tubarões-baleia nos Açores, amanhã às 22h45m na RTP1.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jun 2022 às 00:19)

Boas alguém sabe que espécie é esta?...
É a minha planta de estimação


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2022 às 10:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas alguém sabe que espécie é esta?...
> É a minha planta de estimação
> Ver anexo 1751



Parece-me um cardo-penteador _Dipsacus_ spp.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jun 2022 às 11:15)

MSantos disse:


> Parece-me um cardo-penteador _Dipsacus_ spp.


É isso mesmo obrigado! Tenho de colocar aqui mais umas que a malta descobre tudo


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2022 às 10:22)

trovoadas disse:


> É isso mesmo obrigado! Tenho de colocar aqui mais umas que a malta descobre tudo


De nada! 

Força! Pode ser que malta saiba!


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2022 às 11:04)

Até agosto / setembro, uma presença constante, aqui nesta parte da cidade (Águia-calçada).




Também o Milhafre-Preto. Por vezes os dois.  




Um pardal-dos-telhados com algo que parece ser um ralo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

Mais umas fotos da biodiversidade do concelho de Arronches. Desta vez faz-se referência ao coelho bravo:













Fonte: Município de Arronches

Um breve vídeo:


Trabalho fantástico! 
De facto, confirma-se o aumento da existência desta espécie por aqui, pois nos últimos anos tenho visto mais coelhos a fugir pelos campos quando faço as caminhadas.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2022 às 19:18)

Este ano algo de estranho se passa aqui, ainda não vi libelinhas nem libélulas, e nestes dias de calor era certo...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 05:47)

Thomar disse:


> Este ano algo de estranho se passa aqui, ainda não vi libelinhas nem libélulas, e nestes dias de calor era certo...



Confirmo a mesma estranheza, aqui, não só na zona onde vivo (Póvoa de Santa Iria), mas em todos os lugares da AML por onde tenho passado.

Mas deixo aqui a informação de que o Gerês está cheio de diversidade de insectos, de todas as espécies, incluindo libélulas e libelinhas, mas estas em menor número (minha observação directa de finais de Junho, ainda vou publicar algumas fotos).
Não posso deixar de relacionar a ausência/abundância de insectos com a acção humana ao nível da transformação da paisagem e sobretudo o uso de agroquímicos (afinal de contas, substâncias que na sua maioria não existiam na natureza).


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2022 às 16:09)

El colapso ecológico de Doñana arrastra al águila imperial hacia una situación crítica​
*La población de águilas imperiales ibéricas de Doñana muestra en los últimos años una tendencia negativa, con los peores resultados reproductivos desde 2005.*​A la gran disminución de aves acuáticas a causa de la sequía y la sobreexplotación de las masas de agua de Doñana, se suma al estado crítico de las poblaciones de conejo, su principal fuente de alimentación. Además, la productividad de la especie se situaría por debajo del valor necesario para garantizar la viabilidad de la población.​
Mais aqui: https://seo.org/2022/07/05/el-colap...s8q-N_2ouFWRgftkZwuvGzOgQv_Bo2l8oaoDLTEBDoonU


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2022 às 13:00)




----------



## belem (16 Jul 2022 às 13:44)

Fêmea de urso preguiça defende cria de tigre de Bengala macho:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 01:42)

Árvores: produtoras e purificadoras. Nós: consumidores e poluidores
					

Iniciamos este domingo, no Dia Internacional das Florestas, uma série de quatro artigos a publicar ao fim-de-semana sobre as árvores e nós. Neste mostra-se como as árvores, muito semelhantes e ao mesmo tempo muito diferentes dos seres humanos, produ




					www.publico.pt


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2022 às 19:23)

Algumas fotos tiradas pelos nasceres do sol destas últimas duas semanas.

*Dia 11*




















*Dia 16*







































*Dia 22*


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2022 às 20:30)

Esta manhã, Louva-a-Deus-Anã (_Ameles spallanzania) _aqui num jardim da cidade.


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2022 às 16:58)

Esta manhã, aqui perto de casa.

Papa-Figos (_Oriolus oriolus_)




Picanço-Barreteiro (_Lanius senator_)


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 14:34)

Ondas de calor marinhas no Mediterrâneo estão a pôr em risco a biodiversidade
					

Investigação reuniu trabalho de dezenas de cientistas que trabalham em 11 países, incluindo Portugal. A sucessão frequente das ondas de calor não permite a recuperação das comunidades de corais e esponjas.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 00:36)

Estas são as “abelhas do mar” que ajudam a fertilizar algas marinhas
					

Ao contrário do que se pensava, a fertilização em plantas auxiliada por animais também acontece no mar. Estas são as “idoteas”, um isópode minúsculo que se abriga nas algas e aumenta o seu sucesso de reprodução.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2022 às 13:38)

https://www.publico.pt/2022/08/07/a...gulhos-robo-mar-acores-partir-domingo-2016389


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2022 às 17:51)

Acho que esta notícia se enquadra aqui:

*"Documentário “Montado, O Bosque do Lince Ibérico” chega amanhã aos cinemas"*

**


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 01:58)

O fogo na serra da Estrela atingiu as altitudes onde estão as espécies mais raras
					

Incêndio tem assolado regiões onde é conhecida a presença de algumas espécies que são endémicas da cadeia montanhosa.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 16:07)

A biodiversidade ameaçada da serra da Estrela em dez espécies
					

Enquanto os bombeiros continuam a tentar apagar um fogo que lavra desde o último sábado, olhamos para os tesouros da biodiversidade que a serra da Estrela alberga.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2022 às 08:18)

Dois gatos daqui de Azinhoso:


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 00:27)

Estudo revela que eucalipto provoca uma "dramática redução" da biodiversidade
					

A plantação de eucaliptos é 'altamente prejudicial', alerta Daniel Montesinos, sublinhando que 'o empobrecimento de espécies gerado tem impacto em todo o ecossistema'.




					www.publico.pt
				




Falta um estudo a demonstrar que o eucalipto aumenta a biodiversidade. Provavelmente um tal estudo vai dizer que... quando o eucalipto lá foi posto, já a biodiversidade era reduzida. Mas... e os estudos que mostram que se fôrem plantadas outras espécies, a biodiversidade poderá recuperar? Afinal, tudo se pode tentar comprovar e só depende dos objectivos. O problema da discussão do eucaliptal industrial é o facto de os dois lados da discussão terem objectivos diferentes.


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Deixo a seguinte pergunta a quem perceba mais do assunto:

Se há algo que me incomoda, sobretudo nas refeições ao ar livre, são as vespas. No ano passado por esta altura no interior alentejano era absolutamente insuportável estar a comer ao ar livre, sobretudo ao fim da tarde, tal a concentração destes insetos! 
Este ano em 2 dias, no mesmo sítio (Mértola) nem uma vespa observei (felizmente).

Alguém me pode indicar o que pode estar a ocorrer?


----------



## Cinza (18 Ago 2022 às 13:20)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Deixo a seguinte pergunta a quem perceba mais do assunto:
> 
> ...


Olá, 
Não sei a resposta mas também confirmo que por aqui (numa freguesia de Vila do Conde) também não há vestígios de vespas (no nosso caso vespas asiáticas) e o ano passado eram às centenas.
Cumps.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 14:22)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Deixo a seguinte pergunta a quem perceba mais do assunto:
> 
> ...





Cinza disse:


> Olá,
> Não sei a resposta mas também confirmo que por aqui (numa freguesia de Vila do Conde) também não há vestígios de vespas (no nosso caso vespas asiáticas) e o ano passado eram às centenas.
> Cumps.



Boa tarde, confirmo que aqui pela zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria não se vê vespa alguma, embora seja uma zona predominantemente urbana.
E também confirmo que o ano passado havia até ninhos de vespa asiática, mas este ano desapareceu tudo.


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2022 às 16:02)

Aqui também na Parede, no ano passado viam-se algumas vespas asiáticas e vespas do papel, mas este ano só vejo vespas do papel, ainda que em menor número do que no ano passado.
Durante o verão do ano passado, denunciei um ninho de vespas asiáticas (em Carcavelos), e foi destruído pela câmara, passados dois dias. Ainda tiveram que vir mais duas vezes, para polvilhar os restos do ninho com veneno, pois ainda se viam algumas vespas asiáticas a rondar o local.
Neste outono que passou, matei 3 rainhas, que tinham escolhido alguns vasos que tinha aqui para hibernar.
Em Óbidos, também notei uma grande diminuição de vespas do papel.
Na minha opinião, tal declínio deverá ser sobretudo devido à seca ou então a alguma epidemia.


----------



## Aine (18 Ago 2022 às 18:37)

Aqui no Carrascal de Alvide, recentemente também não vejo muitas vespas, mas na praia de Porto Covo, via algumas e acho que eram Vespas Asiáticas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 04:41)

Incêndios: 25% do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela foi atingido por fogos desde Julho
					

O Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela foi atingido, desde Julho, por cinco grandes incêndios que afectaram 25% da sua área total e causaram efeitos negativos “muito significativos em locais de sensibilidade ecológica elevada”, divulgou hoje o ICNF.




					www.publico.pt
				




"O ICNF divulgou também que entre as espécies da flora vascular afectadas, se destacam, pelo estatuto corológico, estatuto de conservação e pelo estatuto de protecção legal, as populações: _Centaurea langei subsp. rothmalerana_, _Armeria sampaioi_, laborinho (_Festuca elegans_), _Jurinea humilis_, mostajeiro (_Sorbus aria_ e _Sorbus latifolia_). Estão ainda em avaliação os danos na população de teixo (_Taxus baccata_).

Das espécies da fauna atingidas, o ICNF destaca várias espécies de invertebrados, algumas endémicas da serra da Estrela e outras cuja única localidade conhecida em Portugal se situa na área do Parque Natural, e ainda a lagartixa-de-montanha (_Iberolacerta monticola subsp. monticola_), uma espécie endémica da serra da Estrela e “cuja área de distribuição foi atingida pelo incêndio”.

Quanto a aves, a cegonha-negra (_Ciconia nigra_), águia-de-bonelli (_Aquila fasciata_), águia-real (_Aquila chrysaetos_), tartaranhão-caçador (_Circus pypargus_), águia-cobreira (_Circaetus gallicus_), falcão-peregrino (_Falco peregrinus_), melro-das-rochas (_Monticola saxatilis_) e petinha-dos campos (_Anthus campestris_) foram as mais afectadas.

Entre os mamíferos foram sobretudo atingidos, na sequência destes incêndios, a toupeira-de-água (_Galemys pyrenaicus_), o gato-bravo (_Felis silvestris_) e comunidades de várias espécies de quirópteros."


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 20:01)

Aos pés do Árctico e com as alterações climáticas como escritório
					

Pedro Rodrigues dirige uma estação de investigação a três quilómetros do Círculo Polar Árctico. Entre a protecção da tundra, a monitorização da fauna local e o estudo de poeiras da alta atmosfera, há pouca monotonia na vida do biólogo açoriano. Mesm




					www.publico.pt


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2022 às 17:46)

Mamíferos de Portugal | Facebook
					

Antes de mais, seja bem-vindo!  O presente grupo tem como finalidade a partilha de fotos/vídeos e conhecimentos sobre os Mamíferos que integram a fauna de Portugal (continente e ilhas). Para além do...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2022 às 00:11)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 03:49)

A serra da Estrela levou “um soco”, mas não desiste. “Venham que estão em segurança”
					

Depois do longo e violento incêndio que varreu a serra da Estrela, queimando mais de 24 mil hectares do parque natural, a preocupação é fazer as pessoas perceberem que a beleza do local continua, em muitas aspectos, intocada. E convencê-las a regres




					www.publico.pt


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2022 às 22:06)




----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2022 às 11:22)

Papa-moscas-preto (_Ficedula hypoleuca_), nesta altura do ano costumam aparecer por aqui.


----------



## LMMS (30 Ago 2022 às 15:54)

Tirada na Ilha do Corvo à poucos dias, imensas Caravelas Portuguesas!  






*Esta á da Ilha Terceira*






Fonte : João Paulo Rocha


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 16:35)

LMMS disse:


> imensas Caravelas Portuguesas



Incrível, nunca vi nada assim em parte alguma! Consequência da persistente anomalia positiva das SST?


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 16:36)

Vamos procurar aranhas? Projecto pede ajuda à população para identificar animais em Portugal e Espanha
					

O Argiopeople é um projecto científico entre Portugal e Espanha que quer ajudar a identificar espécies “muito comuns” de aranhas e contribuir para a sensibilização da população para a importância destes animais no nosso ecossistema.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Grande migração da borboleta-caveira foi seguida de avioneta durante mais de 80 quilómetros
					

Investigação usou um transmissor para seguir indivíduos da espécie Acherentia atropos no início da sua migração do Centro da Europa para o Mediterrâneo. Cientistas descobriram que insecto faz uma travessia recta e adapta-se à direcção dos ventos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

Insectos — Pequena História de um desastre global
					

As últimas notícias, opinião, fotos e vídeos de Insectos — Pequena História de um desastre global




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 15:29)

A corrida contra o tempo para salvar os insectos
					

Depois da II Guerra Mundial, a paisagem europeia encheu-se de florestas de crescimento rápido, pecuária intensiva e monoculturas agrícolas. Hoje, muitos destes terrenos estão a morrer. Há uma corrida contra o tempo para recuperar a biodiversidade pe




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2022 às 19:26)

Papa-Moscas-Cinzento (_Muscicapa striata_).


----------



## belem (4 Set 2022 às 14:18)




----------



## belem (4 Set 2022 às 16:59)

Desconhecia que existiam águas reais no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional:

Águias imperiais ibéricas sim, já tinha conhecimento.

Alguma flora do PNTI retratada aqui:


----------



## belem (8 Set 2022 às 09:51)

Assobiador: a maior árvore de cortiça do mundo é portuguesa
					

Há uma árvore portuguesa que foi eleita “Árvore Europeia do ano 2018”. O Sobreiro Assobiador é a maior árvore de cortiça do mundo!




					ncultura.pt


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2022 às 13:02)

Mais sobre a biodiversidade no concelho de Arronches, desta vez é a raposa vermelha (vulpes vulpes). 
Sem dúvida uma das espécies mais comuns aqui do concelho. Ainda há uns dias estava a fazer uma caminhada e passou uma à minha frente, como se nada se passasse. 


















Fonte


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2022 às 09:11)

Esta manhã em Azinhoso:


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2022 às 19:27)

Mais duas de hoje aqui em Azinhoso, os pássaros são muito comuns, mas como gostei das fotos partilho:


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2022 às 15:57)

Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês: um livro sobre a biodiversidade perdida e a que temos de proteger
					

Livro de Miguel Dantas da Gama não é só uma detalhada caracterização da fauna e flora do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. É também uma obra que procura sensibilizar para a real conservação desta área protegida. O lançamento é esta terça-feira (11 de




					www.publico.pt


----------



## belem (23 Out 2022 às 20:02)

Parar a destruição das alagoas, de Lagoa. Stop the destruction of Lagoa wetlands
					

O seu apoio é muito importante. Apoie esta causa. Assine a Petição.




					peticaopublica.com


----------



## LMMS (24 Out 2022 às 14:37)

Alguém acerta que bicho é este?
Aumentado muitas vezes! 









						Screenshot, 2022-10-24 16:37:22 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2022 às 14:45)

Outra espécie presente no concelho de Arronches é o Abutre-do-egito (Neophron percnopterus). Tive o privilégio de já ver um, mas é bastante raro e infelizmente é uma espécie em perigo de extinção.
Algumas fotos publicadas pela página do Município:









Fonte


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 15:21)

LMMS disse:


> Alguém acerta que bicho é este?
> Aumentado muitas vezes!
> 
> 
> ...



Uma das espécies mais espalhadas pelo planeta...

... formiguinha  (foto de um concurso da Nikon)


----------



## LMMS (24 Out 2022 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> Uma das espécies mais espalhadas pelo planeta...
> 
> ... formiguinha  (foto de um concurso da Nikon)


Impressionante a fuça do bicho!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 04:29)

LMMS disse:


> Impressionante a fuça do bicho!!


Nem as maiores criações artísticas de "monstros" e "alienígenas" se comparam à realidade da Natureza.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2022 às 12:01)

Mais algumas fotos da biodiversidade do concelho de Arronches. 
Neste caso é a Lontra, espécie muito presente no Rio Caia.













Fonte


----------



## Thomar (12 Nov 2022 às 20:21)

Apareceu aqui esta semana este bichinho.
A última vez que me apareceu aqui em casa já fez 10 anos.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2022 às 10:55)

https://phys.org/news/2022-11-replanted-tropical-trees-dont-survive.html


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2022 às 17:24)

É o Carvalho mais antigo da Europa tem mais de 700 anos fica em Portugal
					

Esperávamos um carvalho-alvarinho Quercus robur L. monumental, não um parque construído em seu redor, tão natural que parecera de sempre. Mas a autarquia da Póvoa de Lanhoso não fez por menos: protegeu o seu monumento natural numa redoma id&iacute




					www.portugaldenorteasul.pt


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2022 às 10:03)

Gredos (província de Ávila)


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2022 às 18:03)

Redescoberto pássaro considerado extinto há mais de um século em florestas da Papua Nova Guiné​





						Redescoberto pássaro considerado extinto há mais de um século em florestas da Papua Nova Guiné - Postal do Algarve
					

O pombo faisão de nuca preta, ave que não era documentada por cientistas desde 1882, foi encontrada por ornitólogos numa expedição de um mês, e captada num vídeo que está a fazer furor junto da comunidade científica




					postal.pt


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2022 às 13:43)

https://phys.org/news/2022-11-fireworks-long-lasting-effects-wild-birds.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-unraveling-secrets-microplastics.html


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 13:00)

Hoje têm andado a passear pelos céus de Arronches uns abutres. Penso que sejam Abutres-pretos (Aegypius monachus).
Há bastante tempo que não via nenhum, infelizmente é uma espécie ameaçada.
Difícil fotografar, uma vez que estavam muito alto, mas cá ficam os registos possíveis:














E um pardal, que também quis ser fotografado.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2022 às 14:26)

Nas duas fotos mais aproximadas, parecem grifos.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2022 às 14:54)

Dan disse:


> Nas duas fotos mais aproximadas, parecem grifos.



Também me parecem grifos, bastante mais comuns que os abutres-pretos.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 15:03)

Dan disse:


> Nas duas fotos mais aproximadas, parecem grifos.





MSantos disse:


> Também me parecem grifos, bastante mais comuns que os abutres-pretos.


Sim, estive a pesquisar e de facto existem casais de grifos na Serra de S. Mamede. Espécies bastante idênticas e ao longe é mais complicado perceber o que poderá ser, mas a cor das penas corresponde às da figura presente nesta página: https://www.connectnatura.pt/grifo
Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2022 às 15:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, estive a pesquisar e de facto existem casais de grifos na Serra de S. Mamede. Espécies bastante idênticas e ao longe é mais complicado perceber o que poderá ser, mas a cor das penas corresponde às da figura presente nesta página: https://www.connectnatura.pt/grifo
> Obrigado!


Os abutres-pretos são mesmo muito...escuros!  E a silhueta das asas em voo planado é mais retangular do que o grifo. Se vires grifos e abutres-pretos a voar em simultâneo consegue-se ver que a silhueta é diferente.

De qualquer das formas os abutres-pretos andam muito pelo Tejo internacional onde nidificam e podem ocasionalmente ir passear por aí.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 21:05)

MSantos disse:


> Os abutres-pretos são mesmo muito...escuros!  E a silhueta das asas em voo planado é mais retangular do que o grifo. Se vires grifos e abutres-pretos a voar em simultâneo consegue-se ver que a silhueta é diferente.
> 
> De qualquer das formas os abutres-pretos andam muito pelo Tejo internacional onde nidificam e podem ocasionalmente ir passear por aí.


Sim, verificando melhor as fotos que tirei e comparando com as imagens do abutre-preto, nota-se a diferença na silhueta das asas e também na cor. Apenas tenho observado estas aves em zonas mais próximas da Serra de S. Mamede, aqui sobre Arronches é mais raro, mas ocasionalmente lá aparecem, tal como as águias que são o símbolo do Parque Natural. 
Sempre a aprender, obrigado!


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2022 às 04:09)

Castor (_Castor fiber_) no río Tormes perto de Bemposta. Provavelmente uma introdução mediada por humanos.

















						Hallan evidentes huellas de la existencia de castor euroasiático en el Parque Natural Arribes del Duero
					

El hallazgo ha sido realizado por la doctora en Biodiversidad y natural de Vitigudino, Teresa Calderón Sánchez, y ha sido publicado en la revista científica internacional ‘Hystrix, the Italian Jo




					salamancartvaldia.es


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 06:43)

Como as "inocentes" introduções de espécies invasoras num ecossistema podem levar à extinção local de espécies.









						Desvendado o motivo da misteriosa morte em massa de anfíbios no Gerês
					

Graças a uma “máquina do tempo”, cientistas descobriram como um peixe exótico ameaça uma lagoa no Gerês. Se a espécie invasora se mantiver, há risco de extinção local dos tritões-marmoreados.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2022 às 10:55)

Cartaxos e tentilhões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2022 às 18:46)

Bom artigo/post sobre Sagres e a observação de aves









						Onde observar - Sagres, ponto de encontro dos que não sabem o caminho
					

Para aqueles maluquinhos que fazem da observação de aves o seu hobbie (e às vezes a sua obsessão), as migrações primaveril (pré-nupcial) e outonal (pós-nupcial) apresentam oportunidades únicas de observação, pois trazem de passagem algumas espécies que dif...




					bicho-do-mato.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom artigo/post sobre Sagres e a observação de aves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não fazia ideia que Sagres era tamanho _hotspot_ de observação de aves, logo eu que adoro ver e fotografar passarada! 
Muito bom o post, obrigado


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Hoje aqui perto de Azinhoso, a uma distância muito grande e com pouca luz, pelo que o ISO já andava nos 3200  para ter uma velocidade de disparo minimamente aceitável para a distância focal:


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2022 às 11:55)

Esta manhã em Azinhoso @ 600 m com  o teleconversor 1.4x -  840 mm * 1.6  igual a 1344 mm.


----------



## Thomar (22 Dez 2022 às 16:34)

Uma boa notícia: 
Novo projeto para assegurar regresso do abutre-preto ao longo da fronteira portuguesa e espanhola​







						Novo projeto para assegurar regresso do abutre-preto ao longo da fronteira portuguesa e espanhola
					

A população portuguesa atual desta espécie “é ainda muito pequena e frágil, e um novo projeto LIFE vem assegurar o seu regresso”.




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2022 às 17:59)

Que espécie é esta? Pardal?


----------



## Cadito (24 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ver anexo 3667
> Que espécie é esta? Pardal?


É uma felosinha-comum (_Phylloscopus collybita_).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Cadito disse:


> É uma felosinha-comum (_Phylloscopus collybita_).


Obrigado! O meu conhecimento de aves (tirando as mais conhecidas) é próximo de zero. Apanhei este no quintal e tirei-lhe uma foto


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

Que espécie é esta: uma mutante de rela-meridional - Wilder
					

Célia Callapez fotografou este misterioso anfíbio em Dezembro, na zona rural de Beja, e pediu ajuda para perceber o que será.




					www.wilder.pt
				












						Que espécie é esta: e ainda outra mutante de rela-meridional - Wilder
					

No espaço de uma semana recebemos mais um pedido de identificação de uma rela azul, em Beja. Rui Rebelo responde ao leitor José Torres.




					www.wilder.pt


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

Hoje junto ao Rio Guadiana, na zona de Elvas, deparo-me com este pássaro sobre as ruínas da Ponte da Ajuda. Difícil de acreditar, mas a mim não me parece outra coisa senão uma gaivota.  Confirmam?


----------



## Cadito (27 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje junto ao Rio Guadiana, na zona de Elvas, deparo-me com este pássaro sobre as ruínas da Ponte da Ajuda. Difícil de acreditar, mas a mim não me parece outra coisa senão uma gaivota.  Confirmam?


Sim, é uma gaivota. O ângulo não é dos melhores, mas parece-me uma gaivota-de-asa-escura (_Larus fuscus)_. Não é incomum haver uma ou outra gaivota junto a barragens do interior...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2022 às 23:29)

Cadito disse:


> Sim, é uma gaivota. O ângulo não é dos melhores, mas parece-me uma gaivota-de-asa-escura (_Larus fuscus)_. Não é incomum haver uma ou outra gaivota junto a barragens do interior...


Pois, segundo a informação presente neste site pode ser observada também no interior do país junto a rios e albufeiras, sendo que no Alentejo, a zona da Barragem do Caia é uma das referidas. Não fazia ideia e nunca tinha visto tal espécie por estes lados, daí ter achado estranho.
Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2023 às 21:18)

Elevada mortalidade pode deixar amêijoa da Ria Formosa em perigo de extinção.​








						Elevada mortalidade pode deixar amêijoa da Ria Formosa em perigo de extinção. Veja agora na CMTV
					

Produção em massa de ostras e alterações climáticas na base do problema.




					www.cm-tv.pt
				




Ontem, deu uma reportagem/investigação na CMTV sobre a mortalidade da amêijoa, mas não é só essa espécie que morre, as ostras também estão a morrer, só por acaso, não foram ao cerne da questão e lá veio à baila as alterações climáticas, tudo o que passa são elas as culpadas. Os anos seguidos duma ETAR em má funcionamento, mais os esgotos directos para a Ria, mais o assoreamento da barra da Armona, mais o molhe na barra Faro/Olhão que até à exitnção da Junta Autónoma dos Portos do Sotavento Algarvio tinham uma draga que tiraram a areia e que impedia a livre circulação das águas na Ria, será mesmo que a culpa é das alterações climáticas ou da forte poluição que existiu anos a fio na Ria, curioso é que toda a zona ribeirinha de Olhão que é designada por Olhão 3 e que podem consultar essa informação nos relatórios que o IPMA publica na secção dos bivalves, essa mesma zona está proibida e classificada como classe C que significa proibida e há vários anos que está classificada assim.


----------



## Orion (Terça-Feira às 14:00)

https://phys.org/news/2023-01-forests-recovering-source-carbon.html


----------



## StormRic (Ontem às 05:15)

Somos ao mesmo tempo a espécie que provavelmente melhor sabe apreciar, admirar e fascinar-se com a beleza da Vida e, paradoxalmente, a que mais a destrói.









						As melhores fotografias da natureza em grande plano (e em grande estilo)
					

Já são conhecidos os vencedores da quarta edição do concurso Close-up Photographer of the Year.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## MSantos (Ontem às 14:46)

Hoje vi as primeiras andorinhas-dos-beirais aqui por Azambuja, nunca tinha visto andorinhas tão cedo!   

Outra coisa... Este ano continuo a ter mosquitos a entrar-me em casa, isto em Janeiro! Sem frio, essa bichesa que costuma dar algum alivio no Inverno, este ano não desarma aqui na margem das lezírias dos Tejo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (Ontem às 15:20)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje vi as primeiras andorinhas-dos-beirais aqui por Azambuja, nunca tinha visto andorinhas tão cedo!
> 
> Outra coisa... Este ano continuo a ter mosquitos a entrar-me em casa, isto em Janeiro! Sem frio, essa bichesa que costuma dar algum alivio no Inverno, este ano não desarma aqui na margem das lezírias dos Tejo.



Por aqui o Inverno também não os aniquilou. Continuam a resistir. Sinais dos tempos...


----------



## StormRic (Ontem às 15:50)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje vi as primeiras andorinhas-dos-beirais aqui por Azambuja, nunca tinha visto andorinhas tão cedo!
> 
> Outra coisa... Este ano continuo a ter mosquitos a entrar-me em casa, isto em Janeiro! Sem frio, essa bichesa que costuma dar algum alivio no Inverno, este ano não desarma aqui na margem das lezírias dos Tejo.





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui o Inverno também não os aniquilou. Continuam a resistir. Sinais dos tempos...



Confirmo. Mesmo aqui no cimo dos montes, Póvoa de Santa Iria, são nuvens de pequenos mosquitos que pairam sobre nós e picam mesmo. São especialmente visíveis nas duas horas antes do pôr-do-sol, em contra-luz. Também já entraram em casa, e esses não são pequenos.


----------



## MSantos (Ontem às 16:15)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmo. Mesmo aqui no cimo dos montes, Póvoa de Santa Iria, são nuvens de pequenos mosquitos que pairam sobre nós e picam mesmo. São especialmente visíveis nas duas horas antes do pôr-do-sol, em contra-luz. Também já entraram em casa, e esses não são pequenos.



Moro aqui na Azambuja vai para 3 anos, mosquitos são umas constante aqui desde o final da Primavera até ao primeiros frios de Outono, mas este ano não houve frio nenhum e os gajos nunca desapareceram, são bastante menos do que no Verão, mas ainda assim entram em casa e picam como se estivessem na estação típica deles. Num cenário de AG. a ausência de frio no Inverno pode alterar a dinâmica populacional dos mosquitos e até criar condições para o surgimento de mosquitos tropicais, portadores de doenças como o dengue ou a malária...


----------



## joralentejano (Ontem às 16:22)

MSantos disse:


> Moro aqui na Azambuja vai para 3 anos, mosquitos são umas constante aqui desde o final da Primavera até ao primeiros frios de Outono, mas este ano não houve frio nenhum e os gajos nunca desapareceram, são bastante menos do que no Verão, mas ainda assim entram em casa e picam como se estivessem na estação típica deles. Num cenário de AG. a ausência de frio no Inverno pode alterar a dinâmica populacional dos mosquitos e até criar condições para o surgimento de mosquitos tropicais, portadores de doenças como o dengue ou a malária...


Já pensei nisso e no nosso caso, os últimos tempos têm sido bastante caraterizados por fluxos mais tropicais, favoráveis ao surgimento destes bichos. Tenho visto mais mosquitos e moscas ao longo destes últimos 2/3 meses do que durante o último verão. Suponho que o calor intenso que se fez sentir durante grande parte do verão fez com que essas espécies se ausentassem mais.


----------



## AnDré (Ontem às 18:05)

Ao ler o relato dos mosquitos, tive uma espécie de déjà vu. E numa pesquisa rápida aqui no fórum encontrei isto:
Fevereiro 2022
Dezembro/Janeiro 2022
Janeiro 2019
Dezembro 2018
Dezembro 2015
Fevereiro 2015


----------



## algarvio1980 (Ontem às 19:57)

Por aqui, é uma raridade aparecer mosquitos.


----------



## StormRic (58 minutos atrás)

joralentejano disse:


> Já pensei nisso e no nosso caso, os últimos tempos têm sido bastante caraterizados por fluxos mais tropicais, favoráveis ao surgimento destes bichos. Tenho visto mais mosquitos e moscas ao longo destes últimos 2/3 meses do que durante o último verão. Suponho que o calor intenso que se fez sentir durante grande parte do verão fez com que essas espécies se ausentassem mais.


Também confirmo a disparidade entre a proliferação de mosquitos/moscas agora e no verão. Houve várias semanas de maior secura no verão em que nem um mosquito/mosca se via por aqui. Não havia qualquer receio de manter janelas abertas à noite, simplesmente não havia mosquitos nem de dia nem à noite.


----------

